#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-04
<flh> kdlijian:   试试吧，只能这样
<flh> kdlijian:   我多系统基本那样，只是swap分开
<kdlijian> 不喜欢这样。方便是方便，估计不久又得删掉。还是等那天留个分区给freebsd再装。现在也不喜欢折腾了。
<luckysu> jimmy_sjtu, 又看了看那个代码，memoize那段才是最精华地方，呵呵。把函数当作参数，返回的也是函数。
<flh> kdlijian:   安装好后，home boot 这样也可以分开呀，拷贝到其它分区呀
<nbubuntu1> 谢谢你lazysnake帮我显示中文字体
<luckysu> jimmy_sjtu, 那种方法是函数式编程很有特点的地方。
<nbubuntu1> ^_^
<kdlijian> f
<jimmy_sjtu> luckysu: 谢谢你这么认真
<aass> CRT分辨率调高刷新率上不去和显卡有关么？
<kdlijian> flh: 不弄了 等哪天想正式学再装。FreeBSD还有很多东西要学呢，先在没什么好心态。
<jimmy_sjtu> luckysu: 实际上这段代码容易理解，不容易写
<jimmy_sjtu> luck
<flh> kdlijian:   比较好的办法，虚拟机上玩
<kdlijian> flh: 给你看看我的桌面 awesome wm 非常棒
<jimmy_sjtu> luckysu: 我很难想象要独立写出这么漂亮的代码。
<kdlijian> flh: http://imagebin.ca/view/FQvHjZ.html
<flh> kdlijian:   弄好了，配置可以拷贝出来下次用
<flh> kdlijian:   好，我上去看
<luckysu> jimmy_sjtu, sicp那书看上3章，把习题都做了，基本上就能很顺手了。求n!，汉诺塔之类的很多地方都能用到递归。
<flh> kdlijian:   简约，精干啊
<kdlijian> flh: 恩 喜欢得不得了
<flh> kdlijian:   有吸引力
<jimmy_sjtu> luckysu: 我看到到第三章结尾了
<kdlijian> flh: 哈哈
<jimmy_sjtu> luckysu: 你以前看了多少阿？
<flh> kdlijian:   我的桌面，只在badia贴吧上有，好几十张
<kdlijian> 你现在贴一个 我看看
<flh> kdlijian:   内网，传送不了
<gebjgd> flh: imagebin.org
<kdlijian> flh: 是阿 imagebin.ca
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 大神还在讷
<flh> kdlijian:   要怎么弄，我不会？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我是小鬼
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 大神是ee
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 大神觅食过了?
<luckysu> jimmy_sjtu, 看了前4章。
<kdlijian> 直接打开imagebin.ca 上传就会返回一个url 然后贴过来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你给我做？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是有女人吗，怎么还用的到我给你做?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 她做得不好吃
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你有种在他面前说
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 女人的价值体现在床上。 你的价值体现在厨房里
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我天天这么说
<kdlijian> 不准调情。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 她做得不好吃
<gebjgd> kdlijian: ......
<flh> kdlijian:   要填用户名之类不？
<aass> kdlijian: 问题解决了，在启动项里加入compiz就可以了
<kdlijian> flh: 不用。没空就不用弄了。呵呵
<kdlijian> aass: 大哥 你真是神勇阿 我祝福你
<flh> kdlijian:  唉
<aass> kdlijian: 什么意思？
<kdlijian> aass: 捣鼓这个问题到现在，不容易。不过不解决确实够烦人的。
<flh> kdlijian:  http://imagebin.org/121824
<aass> kdlijian: ……
<flh> kdlijian:  弄上去了，
<gebjgd> flh: 好大的屏幕
<gebjgd> flh: 羡慕
<kdlijian> flh: 好大的显示器！
<flh> 22寸的
<kdlijian> flh: 你用arch阿？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 它用debian
<kdlijian> aass: compiz默认不起动吗？我以为ubuntu会默认把所有安装的服务启动呢。
<flh> 没有呀，想，不敢动手
<kdlijian> flh: 呵呵。
<aass> kdlijian: 不知道，升级了内核就这样了
<lazysnake> 又贴图哦。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 贴你的小本出来所。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 什么小本？
<kdlijian> flh: 我都不记得当初为什么用Gentoo了，只是一冲动，就把Install Document给读了，然后就装上了。现在想来很庆幸。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 你不是有个小本么。看电视用的那个;
<kdlijian> aass: 肯定跟内核没关系 :)
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 和大的一样
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 机器配置怎么样，花多久安装
<aass> kdlijian: 那就神了
<aass> kdlijian: 我记得是在一次更新之后出现的这个问题
<kdlijian> aass: 内核才不会管要启动那个服务呢 那是baselayout的事
 * lazysnake 弱弱地问一个问题，Gentoo要本地编译吗?每次我emerge都很卡
<aass> kdlijian: 再找找看吧，希望能找到根源
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 是的 要本地编译的。但是我没觉得卡呀 我的笔记本是三年前买的 celeron M 440
<aass> kdlijian: 你是用的gentoo吗？
<kdlijian> aass: 是的
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 好吧。我表示没兴趣了。XD。
<kdlijian> gentoo比ubuntu最大的好处是出了问题知道再哪解决。
<lazysnake> 汗。
<Jagdwurst> 好大的帽子
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 你的CPU比我还差？没关系，大软件我几乎不更新。
<aass> kdlijian: 给点指导吧，我想试试
<lazysnake> 不过对于我来说什么什么。我是Arch迷。XD
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 不好意思。
<kdlijian> Jagdwurst: 不好意思。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 那不用了。有人说arch比Gentoo还优秀。
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 其实有些东西很难说的。个人感觉而已，
<alvin_rxg> http://i56.tinypic.com/xdh8yd.jpg  &&  http://i55.tinypic.com/14aafxc.jpg
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 对于不喜欢编译的人，arch更好
<kdlijian> aass: 我没什么指导的呢！都上从Document学的。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 可是 gentoo有USE，arch有类似的吗？
<lazysnake> blueghost!!!好几天没看到他/她了！！！
<lazysnake> kdlijian: use是什么/？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那个是干么用的？
 * lazysnake 有没有arch和Gentoo都用过的朋友？
<kdlijian> USE 是决定编译软件的时候是否加入某项特性的。比如装firefox,可以选择不要gnome USE，这样就不会拖进来很多Gnome支持，少很多包。
<aass> kdlijian: 你说的那个文档，最新的在哪下载？我google的只有在线的
<kdlijian> aass: 你直接访问gentoo.org 然后点左边installation docs就好了 有中文版的
<lazysnake> kdlijian: arch有abs XD
<aass> kdlijian: 恩
<kdlijian> lazysnake: abs是什么？
<lazysnake> kdlijian: arch build system 大约是这样。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: pacman 是这样写的吧？
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 据说arch的wiki 一流
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 这我不知道是不是一流，我觉得写得很好。
<alvin_rxg> abc == anti 抱死
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 至于你说的编译，Arch同样可能通过Abs来折腾。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 我信。
<kdlijian> 大家喜欢info还是man？
<lazysnake> 而且arch低碳 XD。。。LOL
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 确实 XD
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 呃。ubuntu对于新手来说还是很不错的，其实我觉得
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch也能很轻量级
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 我刚从arch的wikipedia上看到一句话，是arch老大说的：“
<kdlijian> ”如果你尝试隐藏系统的复杂性，于是就得到一个更加复杂的系统。” 为了隐藏内部机制而设置抽象层并非良好的架构方法，而应该把内部机制设计得精良而无需隐藏。“
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 那有没转arch的冲动？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch老大是谁？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 先回你。我猜的，一般wikipedia都会引用老大的话吧。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: gentoo老大是daniel robbins, arch我不知道。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 有这种冲动，很多gentoo用户如果想转第一都是arch.也常拿自身来与arch比较。
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 还有达芬奇的话呢！！！
<lazysnake> 似乎这还有人折腾过slack
<kdlijian> lazysnake: Aaron Griffin 这人说的。熟悉不？
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 不。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: arch的创建者和维护者
<flh> kdlijian:  arch在安装和使用上，是不是比较省时方便些？
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 怎么样 我就说他是老大吧
<kdlijian> flh: 我不知道诶。问那俩，看他们都是arch老贼
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 主要是英文名，不好记。开机的时候都没注意看。T——T
<flh> kdlijian:  没接过言，就不打搅他们了
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 开机时候不会写自己名字把 都些project 或foundation之类的
<lazysnake> flh: 不用自己手动编译。
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 有名字的
<kdlijian> flh: 那好吧 装软件应该比ubuntu还快
<aass> kdlijian: 我是不是要看那个x86的文档？
<kdlijian> lazysnake: arch这么。。。还署名的？
<flh> lazysnake: 是的，编译慢，不好受
<kdlijian> gentoo老大有一段时间还离开了gentoo呢。不知什么原因。先在又回来了。对了，他期间还去过微软工作一段时间。哈哈 XD
<kdlijian> 他还去微软工作过一段时间 XD
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 不记得了。下回开机的时候看看。有个copyright什么的。
<kdlijian> gentoo开机的时候有个绿色的里链接 http://www.gentoo.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux -- Gentoo Linux News
<flh> lazysnake: 易用性和对初学者来说，gentoo和arch,应选哪个？
<lazysnake> flh: 不用自己编译。自己折腾嘛。dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdx,（u盘）XD
<kdlijian> flh: 我觉得都比ubuntu容易。
<lazysnake> flh: 我没怎么用过Gentoo，。维护系统用的！！！
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 终端很漂亮吧？不知道arch的怎么样
<flh> kdlijian:  ubu是文件结构多会变，所以乱乎乎的
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 终端？自己选。一切自己打造。
<kdlijian> arch和gentoo都是滚动更新 arch的wikipedia里还提到了gentoo
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 我说livecd里的console
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 没什么特别的感觉。就是黑黑的。有什么漂亮的
<lazysnake> flh: 熟悉多一点linux再试arch，XD
<flh> lazysnake: 的确如此，盲目只是浪费时间
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 默认带color
<flh> kdlijian: 你桌面上那个是什么终端？
<kdlijian> flh: xterm 配好久才这样
<lazysnake> 有现成的配置啊
<flh> kdlijian: xterm不能透明吧?我觉得看久了，太黑了点
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 字体什么的 到先在也不会配 它的man page太恶心了
<kdlijian> 我是看ubuntu上的这个贴子配的：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=143221
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 重新认识xterm及我的配置详解
<kdlijian> flh: 能透明吧，喜欢黑的。跟桌面背景很应。
<lazysnake> 不能
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 对，不能。
<kdlijian> 刚说错了。
<flh> kdlijian: 第一眼看，感觉有冲击力，看久了压抑
<kdlijian> flh: 我这个人喜欢压抑。哎～
<flh> kdlijian: 也许你的日常工作，全在终端下完成？
<kdlijian> flh: 一般就开俩程序，xterm和firefox
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 太赤了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我一开一大片
<kdlijian> flh: 比如gimp,我的桌面环境用不了，因为是平铺桌面管理器。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我一般是开4个xterm
<gebjgd> kdlijian: tint2上都放不下
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 以后能用。
<lazysnake> gebjgd 是wm帝。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 但愿能吧。现在我的系统还没有2.8
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 纯linux桌面用户
<kdlijian> arch上最新的gimp到了多少？
<lazysnake> 没开test。不知道
<flh> kdlijian: imagemagick 这个能不能用，在你的系统上？
<lazysnake> 当前版本2.6.11
<kdlijian> 听说到了2.8有单窗口模式
<lazysnake> 还早呢
<kdlijian> flh: 只要是不超过3个窗口的都能用。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 恩 咱也不急
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 刚刚知道平铺系有这个问题
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 你用的那个我用过。还是换掉了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 平铺对弹出支持的不好。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 换哪个？
<lazysnake> XD。
<kdlijian> flh: 还别说，我还装了imagemagick呢！我要看看是哪个包给拖进来的。
<lazysnake> 几乎多数流行的wm我都试过了。最后是fvwm
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我对平铺系无爱， 所有程序都是最大化使用
<flh> kdlijian: 有意思，自动装上的？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 你的圆体呢？我要
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 但是平铺系对terminal友好
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 早就给你了
<lazysnake> gebjgd:不是吧
<lazysnake> 我查一下
<gebjgd> kdlijian: gui用户
<kdlijian> 靠 imagemagick是被awesome拖进来的
<lazysnake> 儿童不宜小说来了！！！
 * lazysnake 公马：疼吗 母马：恩 公马：算了 母马：别 ——摘自微型小说《马话疼》
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 驴XX长，马XX短
<flh> kdlijian: 我的显示器那么大，看来，因为是平铺桌面管理器就不十分急需吧？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 马话疼的XX能刷碗
<lazysnake> gebjgd: XD
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 很经典。
<kdlijian> flh: 看喜好了。不是必备品。
<kdlijian> 平铺系就是用键盘方便，不用鼠标点。
<flh> kdlijian: 如果用笔记本，还是要学学好
<lazysnake> 哎呀！ 载入“Google 日历”失败 orz
<kdlijian> flh: 你说awesome?说实话我至今都不知道它的配置文件在哪 什么都没配置舒舒服服用了一年
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 刚才你说要我换 推荐两个
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 什么？我没说要你换。我是说我换了。
<flh> kdlijian: 我没有用过，所以给你吸引，哈哈
<kdlijian> lazysnake: orz
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 你想试的话，去box-look.com看吧。那里很多wm
<kdlijian> flh: 就是切换程序特别方便。打开程序默认最大化，再打开就两个平分，或三个，四个.
<flh> kdlijian: 我在查看资料，出来了一份
<flh> kdlijian: 看片时，又运行其它。片子的空间就小了吧？
<kdlijian> flh: 可不是吗 但是有9个桌面呢 可以把片子放到其他桌面上最大化看
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没发我。orz
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我刚刚查了邮件了。只给了ob的配置
<flh> kdlijian: 看到介绍了，有把握时就安装一个
<kdlijian> flh: awesome依赖很少，不想gnome,一堆包。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 。。
<lazysnake> 呃？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 很大的
<kdlijian> 最可恨的是，有一次我装gnome，非得让我装evolution,以前装2进制的时候就烦它，别说编译了。好几十M。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没哦。2 个附件 — 下载所有附件
<lazysnake> m.pl	m.pl
<lazysnake> 4K   下载
<lazysnake> menu.xml	menu.xml
<lazysnake> 3K   下载
<lazysnake> config	config
<lazysnake> 18K   查看   下载   orz
<alvin_rxg> ...
<kdlijian> ^k^老大呢？
<kdlijian> aass: 还不睡 干嘛呢
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我自己下载好了。。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 灯
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 等
<aass> kdlijian: 看gentoo的文档呢
<lazysnake> 要上传了？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 是ee给你的么。
<aass> kdlijian: 我是不是要看X86的？
<kdlijian> aass: 牛逼 看哪儿了
<aass> 还是amd64的？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 对
<kdlijian> aass: 你的CPU？
<aass> AMD X2 555
<kdlijian> 你ubuntu用的是那个版本，32还是64？
<aass> 32
<lazysnake> newbieubuntu 真的不怎么懂说汉语么？他跟我说英文！
<gebjgd> aass: 内存多大？
<kdlijian> aass: 我也不知道该用32还是64呢？cat /proc/cpu看看有提示么？
<aass> 2g
<gebjgd> aass: 直接x86
<gebjgd> aass: 想都别想
<aass> 什么想都别想？
<aass> 是不是cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<gebjgd> aass: 64位的系统的目的是什么？
<aass> 明白
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: 昨天你说我^+z会杯具。XD，我说不会的。
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: chmod -x /sbin/shutdown XD
<kdlijian> aass: 对 忘了
<larry2> wine的qq在输入消息的上面为什么没有字体选项呢
<aass> kdlijian: 什么？
<Jagdwurst> lazysnake: ö_ö
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 怎么给你阿
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: 主要是上床了。就没想下来。
<lazysnake> 邮件呀
<kdlijian> aass: 你的应该是64位的
<larry2> 真是太奇怪了:在家电脑上wine的qq,不能托盘显示,在学校的电脑正常情况下表情前面该有的选字体的那一项又没有
<Jagdwurst> lazysnake: 了解。前几年编译gentoo 的时候每星期一次xD
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 89mb
<larry2> 用一样的方法装的,为什么泥?
<kdlijian> 那就读amd 64 文档都一样 就是选择包的时候
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: 倒。您是害怕重来一次了。XD
<flh> kdlijian: ok
<aass> kdlijian: 是64的，但是我只有2G的内存，所以我用32的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: no.这么大。打包xz是多少？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 50mb
<Jagdwurst> lazysnake: 我以前就这么做， 然后同时开了若干个tty, 最后忘了在哪个tty下有 shutdown, 然后随便^z了一个，常常杯具
<flh> kdlijian: 输入法要手动出来来
<lazysnake> Jagdwurst: 晕倒。
<kdlijian> flh: 那个桌面环境？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 那怎么弄。你那上传久么。我这下载没什么关系
<gebjgd> lazysnake: rapidshare?
<flh> kdlijian: 开始用不习惯呀
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 怎么。似乎有个python快速httpserver
<kdlijian> flh: 你用上awesome了？真快诶
<flh> kdlijian: 是的，窗口不能移动
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不知道
<kdlijian> flh: man awesome 就几个键
<gebjgd> flh: W + space
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 果然是wm帝
<flh> kdlijian: 好的慢慢学
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 因为用过，不爽
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 快速共享当前目录的文件。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我就喜欢用鼠标拽窗口
<lazysnake> gebjgd: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那你起码得用过10个wm吧？
<flh> kdlijian: 终端也要重配置，xterm变得小小了，
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 平铺系剥夺了我的乐趣
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 没那么多
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 叫的出的都试过了
<kdlijian> flh: 是阿 你以前也是用xterm的吗？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 牛X
<flh> kdlijian: fcitx不能自动启动，要开个终端,运行fcitx才能用
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 用arch的人都这样的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 又不用自己编译
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 输错命令了。
<kdlijian> flh: 你是用startx还是xdm启动的awesome?
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 正在上传
<flh> 是startx
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 邮件吗
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 50m用邮件？
<flh> kdlijian: 我也一直不用*dm
<gebjgd> flh: slim不错
<gebjgd> flh: 我2个本子都用它
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 刚刚不是给你python的命令了吗。python -m ...
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不用
<kdlijian> flh: 那就好。在.xinitrc添几行。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 0
<kdlijian> flh:
<flh> kdlijian: 是用上面的，再作个ln -s .XS********  就启动了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 对了。似乎在欧洲很多文件共享 网站
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 無碼帝 xD
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你能翻墙？
<kdlijian> flh: 我用的scim，没用过fcitx,我把自己的.xinitrc给你看。
<kdlijian> flh: 是用startx启动的吗？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有何典故？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 并不是什么难事
<flh> kdlijian: 将启动的小工具放到  .xinitrc 里面？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: dropbox
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 正在用
<kdlijian> flh: awesome没有小工具。XD
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你不早说
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不是都叫你 wm 帝嘛，很怎合你
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 。。。你又不说！
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 号是我的邮箱
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 。。。。。。。 小光同学比我还wm
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 更加坚定了我相信你是wm帝的说法。slim.
<flh> kdlijian: 我自己想要跟awesome 一块启动的小工具
<gebjgd> kdlijian: slim就是给startx一个美丽的外衣
<kdlijian> flh: 没什么小工具阿 真的没有 你想要什么小工具？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 前不久刚知道的slim
 * lazysnake 哪个试试yes>yes 五分钟。XD
<flh> kdlijian: 如自动启动xterm
<kdlijian> f
<lazysnake> kdlijian: out了。看看arch的wiki吧
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 我不用arch阿
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 软件一样的
<kdlijian> flh: 那就往.xinitrc添，或者改awesome的配置
<kdlijian> 配置文件在，我找找。。。
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 打包方式和默认安装的软件不同而已。从外观来看
<aass> kdlijian: 能把你的邮箱给我么？呵呵
<flh> kdlijian: 明白，我前边是也往.xinitrc添加的意思
<kdlijian> aass: 很乐意。kdlijian@gmail.com
<kdlijian> flh: 我都是0启动，然后win+enter启动多个Xterm
<kdlijian> flh: 对了，你的xterm字体小是吧？
<flh> kdlijian: 很小，窗口也很小
<flh> kdlijian: 字体很小，窗口也很小
<kdlijian> flh: 窗口平铺怎么会小呢，应该是全屏才对阿
<aass> kdlijian: 我的邮箱是cike_kid@163.com，若收到邮件记着不是垃圾邮件，呵呵
<kdlijian> aass: 我现在就给加上。
<flh> kdlijian: 很小，窗口也很小，可能我原来有.Xresources  这个配置
<aass> kdlijian: ：）
<kdlijian> flh: 你那个截图上用的那个term?
<kdlijian> aass: :)
<flh> kdlijian: 不，我平常用rxvt,,,但系统上有xtrem
<kdlijian> flh: 那得改.Xdefaults或者.Xresources
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 好了？
<kdlijian> flh: xterm很好用但配置起来很恶心，X的那一套。。
<flh> kdlijian:  我运行了一下rxvt 可conky 这个监控工具自动启动了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 50m的东西
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 上传，等着吧
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 两个dropbox怎么传东西。共享还是？
<kdlijian> flh: 为什么conky会随着rxvt启动？
<flh> kdlijian:  xchat不全屏，只有整屏的一半大小
<gebjgd> lazysnake: public共享给你
<lazysnake> gebjgd: ok
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 所有人都能下载
<kdlijian> flh: 是不是有两个窗口？或者可以手动全屏：win+m
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 省得以后有别人要了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 3Q。我有三个网络存储。XD。dropbox.sugarsync 网易。
<flh> kdlijian:  窗口可以移动了win加鼠标
<flh> kdlijian: 对，，，win加m全屏
<kdlijian> flh: 习惯awesome从扔掉鼠标开始
<kdlijian> flh: win+h win+j win+shift+j 你挨个试试
<flh> kdlijian: 有点问题，鼠标右击功能没有，在桌面的空白地儿上，右击
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 把你的鼠标给我吧
<kdlijian> flh: 还有win+space win+shift+space win+shift+c
<gebjgd> flh: 还有你的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有你的
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 哥 我没有鼠标
<flh> kdlijian: 我的，我试
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 考
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 真没有 但有个touchpad 比鼠标好用
<gebjgd> kdlijian: gimp的时候就傻了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: what?
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 把gimp卸载了 坐等单窗口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 专收鼠标
<aass> kdlijian: 那个QQ你常用么？
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 别的呢？
<kdlijian> aass: 在哪看到我QQ
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 画图的工具
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 哪个不需要鼠标阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 别的都还好 IM也不能用
<gebjgd> kdlijian: dia yEd
<gebjgd> kdlijian: oooo draw
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我有dia 支持得很好 都是话直线 说得过去
<aass> google
<kdlijian> gebjgd: ooo draw装了 一直没用过 前不久用touchpad画了个logo 牛逼极了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 没鼠标画图不爽
<gebjgd> kdlijian: yEd更漂亮
<kdlijian> aass: 我google有泄露我的QQ 太不可思议了 我QQ一直不用 email吧
<aass> kdlijian: 呵呵，好的
<flh> kdlijian: 能全最大化了
<flh> kdlijian: 开个视频看看
<alvin_rxg> comix cursor
<flh> kdlijian: 感觉不错，全屏化，办公起来专注
 * lazysnake 没事在这里添加几个字体吧http://wenq.org/index.cgi
<flh> kdlijian: xterm  白底黑字不好看
<kdlijian> flh: 对 就是办公起来专注这个意思
<kdlijian> flh: 改阿 xterm*background:gray
<flh> xterm*background:gray
<kdlijian> flh: 是阿 怎么了 ？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: yEd是什么？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: google
<flh> kdlijian: xterm  配置文件没有找到，/etc/下面没
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/44270.html
<flh> 可能 在  X11下面，以前见过
<kdlijian> flh: 就是.Xdefaults
<kdlijian> flh: 不用改X11下面的 自己建立.Xdefaults 或者.Xresources
<flh> kdlijian: xterm  在家目录下写一个行不？
<kdlijian> flh: 就是在家目录写一个 名字叫.Xdefaults
<gebjgd> kdlijian: yEd是一个基于java的画图软件，效果比dia好
<flh> kdlijian: 对，有作用，背景颜色变深了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那不得装java吗
<flh> 我原来有 .Xresources 这个配置文件，是专给rxvt用的
<kdlijian> flh: 相当有作用 直接改成white你要嫌黑 另外 输入法可以在.xinitrc里加 fcitx -d 之类的
<flh> kdlijian: 我希望黑底白字
<kdlijian> flh: xterm*foreground:gray或者white,white有点太亮了 刺眼
<gebjgd> kdlijian: java比c++强
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 事实证明
<flh> kdlijian: 后一个，太亮呀
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我觉得没必要为一个软件再装个库 所以见java就躲
<gebjgd> kdlijian: java还是好东西
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我也不是开发人员 不知道java与c++的区别 就是觉得系统越干净越好
<flh> kdlijian: 我希望黑底白字，跟你那样的颜色
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 没有绝对的干净
<kdlijian> gebjgd: oracle的东西 现在是
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 只有相对的干净。gentoo和arch就干净
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 未必
<gebjgd> kdlijian: gentoo和arch照样能够很脏
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 所以我不能装Java 哈哈
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你可以出家了
<kdlijian> flh: 我的就是foreground gray,background black阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 不是吧。。。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你太清心寡欲了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 没java, 没flash
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我有flash阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 东西就是用的，系统就是乱的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 钱就是花的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 女人就是用来干的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 这才是人生哲理
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我有flash 没有java
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 系统乱了还不得自己收拾？钱花光了还不得自己赚？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不需要收拾
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不赚怎么花阿，不然活着有啥意思
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 不收拾不得越来越慢阿 钱当然要赚要花
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 还好吧
<flh> kdlijian: 上网抄了一个配置，黑底绿字，将就用用算了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: linux下感觉不是那么明显
<kdlijian> flh: 牛逼
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你现在用哪个系统？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 只有arch
<kdlijian> arch人应该有洁癖才对阿 。。。XD
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 4G内存毫无鸭梨
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 为什么要有洁癖？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 无鸭梨是对的 但是每次看到装完某个包 系统就会报出packages的数量 我就想少之再少
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那你是有点偏执狂了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 去看看心理医生吧
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 天朝的那么多事情还不气死你
<flh> kdlijian: wu wu wu
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 没。我很好。倒是老是折腾系统
<kdlijian> flh: 怎么了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我老折腾女人
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 折腾老婆
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不折腾系统了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 您牛逼。
<kdlijian> 您牛逼
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 怪了 刚才为什么会乱码？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 等你有了老婆你也会折腾的
<kdlijian> gebjgd: XD
<flh> kdlijian: 在xterm下， 用irssi 进来了，乱码，输入法不能用，，，就wu wu wu 哭了
<kdlijian> flh: 待会我帮你
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 再说openbox够轻的了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 2003年的本子都跑的飕飕的
<flh> kdlijian: 没事，这个xchat也能用，就是太亮一点，，，
<gebjgd> flh: xchat不是很好么
<gebjgd> flh: irssi你还要配置任务栏提醒
<flh> gebjgd: 我想在shell下用那个irssi
<gebjgd> flh: 是，我知道，但是你screen之后弄小了， 你怎么知道别人找你了？
<gebjgd> flh: 你还需要配置任务栏提醒
<flh> gebjgd: 可能xterm配置问题，fcitx也启动不来
<gebjgd> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101102/105363.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 360宣布托管扣扣保镖源代码 接受全民监督_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<flh> gebjgd: 在xchat下，给我的文字会跑出来，并闪烁
<gebjgd> 360宣布托管扣扣保镖源代码 接受全民监督
<gebjgd> flh: 对阿
<gebjgd> flh: irssi要自己配置任务栏提醒
<gebjgd> flh: 否则你不知道有人找你
<flh> gebjgd:  是的，如果不是在终端下，扫一眼窗口是要以看到
<flh> gebjgd:  感觉irssi挺神气的，就玩一下，
<gebjgd> flh: irssi没有任务栏提醒就是渣
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 360牛逼
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 360这招很牛
<flh> gebjgd:  有人说，再安装什么，就行，我没有试，初用，能用它就开心 了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 据说QQ赢了这次以后也打算托管 不知道诺不诺言
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 很给力
<gebjgd> flh: 你是为了试试看玩的目的？
<gebjgd> flh: 我用linux是为了完全取代win
<flh> gebjgd:  是的，
<kdlijian> flh: 我不会配ftixc(不会写)
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我用Linux是因为它的生产力 XD
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我怕病毒木马
<flh> kdlijian: 算了，如果能一直用这个窗口管理器，再花时间弄
<gebjgd> flh: xport LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8
<gebjgd> export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<gebjgd> export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<gebjgd> export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<gebjgd> flh: 写到你的.xinitrc
<flh> kdlijian: 明白，记下了
<gebjgd> flh: 我这里xterm没有问题，但是我不用
<kdlijian> gebjgd:你写的这些应该好使
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 恩，我这里xterm没问题，但是我不用
<gebjgd> kdlijian: lxterminal
<kdlijian> gebjgd: xterm好用阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不好用
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 肯定有时arch来的
<kdlijian> flh: 什么明白了？
<kdlijian> flh: 怎么不弄了 我会弄乱码！再说gebjgd兄写的那几行应该能搞定输入法。
<flh> kdlijian: 对搞定输入法了，却乱码一样
<flh_> dd
<kdlijian> flh: 我帮你搞乱码。我TMD专治xterm乱码！
<kdlijian> flh: 因为我的Xterm乱码很长时间 我前不久刚弄好 快把我高兴坏了
<flh> kdlijian: 不知能不能用rxvt,我就试试那个
<kdlijian> 你喜欢我这个字体吗 喜欢就装
<kdlijian> 行 等你想用Awesome再折腾吧 弄这玩意挺累的
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你说irssi没有任务提醒就是渣？
<flh> kdlijian: rxvt下，，，irssi连接不上来
<flh_> exit
<flh_> exit
<lazysnake> 　　习惯的力量是可怕的！我发现手机必须要放在笔记本的左边，因为放在右边的话，每次我都会情不自禁地去握它当鼠标用～　　习惯的力量是可怕的！我发现手机必须要放在笔记本的左边，因为放在右边的话，每次我都会情不自禁地去握它当鼠标用～
<lazysnake> 晕。复制了两次
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 没鼠标就好了
<flh> kdlijian: ni hao
<lazysnake> 成功安装 支付宝安全控件
<kdlijian> flh: 你好 怎么了？
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 不是吧？怎么装的
<flh> kdlijian: fcitx  error
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 看linuxtoy
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 好 难不成那帮家伙支持linux了？
<flh> kdlijian: fcitx ??
<kdlijian> flh: 我说支付宝 sorry
<kdlijian> flh: 又遇到什么问题了？
<flh_> kdlijian: 剩下的 是输入法不能用，文字显示正常，我用urxvt  irssi登录
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 太爽了
<kdlijian> 刚才输入法不是能用了吗？
<flh> no
<flh> ls
<lazysnake> 您已经申请了重置登录密码，请在72小时内更换您的密码，如果不做任何操作，系统将保留原密码。
<lazysnake> 我又不记得密码了
<flh> exit
<flh_> kdlijian: 明天再弄了，谢谢大家，谢谢你，晚安，我守不住了
<flh_> 朋友们，晚安
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 靠 那个不是官方的阿！
<lazysnake> kdlijian: ？
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 支付宝控件 我说
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 那个支付宝控件不是官方的
<lazysnake> 呃。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 官方的还没发布。说是测试版。
<lazysnake> 新一代的支付宝 Linux 控件泄露
<lazysnake> orz
<gebjgd> http://ipad.pptv.com/tv_1019_p4.htm上竟然有 stargate universe了
 * lazysnake  风险自负http://imagebin.org/121844
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 看第三十二条评论吧。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: ä½ Y
<lazysnake> kdlijian: ？不明白。没什么。反正我不是托。消息来源也只有那里。
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 不是 只是我这里访问linuxtoy很慢 所以想看你贴的bin
<lazysnake> kdlijian: 自己看linxtoy.免得有麻烦找我。XD可以用代理上所
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 肯定不会找你的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那里看pptv好点了么
<kdlijian> lazysnake: 谢谢你还得。
<alvin_rxg> nö
<lazysnake> kdlijian: orz。。。那倒不用。
<kdlijian> 晚安各位。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也是很卡？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额，我的也是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那地址能被下载么
<alvin_rxg> k.a
<gebjgd> lazysnake 靠
<gebjgd> lazysnake 刚刚传完
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<Use-Firefox> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/hw-habak%E5%A4%A9%E6%B0%94.perl
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: http://www.flash-moviez.ucoz.org/publ/serien/lost/lie_to_me/24-1-0-5055
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: lie to me, german version
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥?  刚才在算积分，没看到
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: http://www.flash-moviez.ucoz.org/publ/serien/lost/lie_to_me/24-1-0-5055
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: lie to me, german version
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 电影还是连续剧?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 连续剧
<aijieqiang> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=301865
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 这个映射怎么写？
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-05
<NoIE> 各位早上好。
<NoIE> 请问，我可以通过 NDISWrapper 安装扫描仪的驱动吗？
<Jagdwurst> NoIE: 不可以, 请先 google ndis 为何物
<weiwei> 早上没人啊 哈哈哈
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 依依
<zmcbb30> Fivesheep: 五羊
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚
<xijiao> ...
<iFvwm> 包包大猪猪。
<xijiao> zmcbb30, ±ðÔÚÕâÀï½Ð¸ç
<^k^> xijiao:say zmcbb30, 别在这里叫哥 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<xijiao> ~imspk zmcbb30
<iFvwm> 老不见。一来就叫一堆人
<roylez> zmcbb30: bao..
<roylez> iFvwm: 神
<freeflying> Fivesheep, 纽约一直下雨
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 最近忙啥
<roylez> lkk-: kkk
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 傻瓜 , chatzilla默认utf8
<lkk-> roylez: rrr
<lkk-> freeflying: 你经常在国外啊,爽
<freeflying> lkk-, 没你想得那样爽的
<lkk-> freeflying: 哦,就当旅游了
<iFvwm> zmcbb30: 打仗。
<iFvwm> 狒狒
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 老板, 你那还请人不 ?
<feder> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> feder: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<feder> --!
<iFvwm> 看啥方面的。目前只要画电路板的。
<iFvwm> 摸光出现
<feder> 下载了vim-73.tar.bz2 安装好了 用的时候提示打不到 配色方案h80
<feder> 以前我用72的时候放在 /usr/share/vim/vim72/colors 这里
<feder> 现在没有73这个文件夹 ，不知道安装到哪里去了有人能帮我下么
<kasion> 72的color还在的话可以ln -s 一个过去呀
<XwinX> iFvwm: ee 好
<feder> ln -s h80.vim  后面写什么？
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<iFvwm> hello
<iFvwm> 我要切换输入法去了。这该死打ibus。不是人用的。
<roylez> iFvwm: ....
<feder> .....
<roylez> iFvwm: 我一直用scim。。。
<feder> ibus在浏览器上不好用
<feder> 会卡死
<feder> 可以用云输入法
<iFvwm> 我是每半年测试下ibus。对于py的软件速度，已经不抱幻想了。
<feder> 用irssi上irc就不会有问题 了
<feder> 下载了vim-73.tar.bz2 安装好了 用的时候提示打不到 配色方案h80
<feder> 以前我用72的时候放在 /usr/share/vim/vim72/colors 这里
<feder> 现在没有73这个文件夹 ，不知道安装到哪里去了有人能帮我下么
<iFvwm> XwinX: 哦。那作者不是说手动加几句
<lkk-> feder: 把 72 的 h80 复制过去就行 /usr/share/vim/vim73/colors
<XwinX> iFvwm: 加啥，
<iFvwm> 错误：‘dot_output_handler’未声明(在此函数内第一次使用)
<iFvwm> 就这个声明
<iFvwm> 邮件里面有
<feder> 没有vim73这个文件夹
<lkk-> feder: 建个
<XwinX> iFvwm: 好
<feder> 我试试看
<XwinX> iFvwm: 可是补丁还是有一部分打不上
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 保镖
<JustinLei> zhouhao, ......
<iFvwm> 估计声明后，就可以了吧
<XwinX> iFvwm: 不可以
<XwinX> main.c:(.text+0xe71): undefined reference to `dot_output_handler'
<XwinX> iFvwm: 连接错
<iFvwm> zmcbb30: 我没钱，不要
<iFvwm> XwinX: 是啊。就是把那几行声明，加进去。看加哪个文件
<zhouhao>  JustinLei:hihihihi
<iFvwm> 邮件里面的那函数声明
<XwinX> iFvwm: 加了
<iFvwm> 加头文件了？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 是那一部分打不上的patch搞出来的
<XwinX> iFvwm: 加了
<iFvwm> src/cflow.h
<iFvwm> 那就不会出 undefined reference 了吧
<NoIE> http://www.richardmurri.com/projects/primascan/download
<XwinX> iFvwm: 就是加在这里的
<NoIE> 请问，这个页面上的压缩包，为什么我打不开？
<feder> 还是说找不到配色方案 h80
<iFvwm> 还出啥，完整的输出。 msg 给我看下吧。
<NoIE> 我家有一台十年前的扫描仪，
<NoIE> 我非常想在Linux下使用他。
<NoIE> 但是，我找了半天，就找到这么一个驱动。
<NoIE> http://www.richardmurri.com/projects/primascan/download
<lkk-> feder: 那就不要用这个配色方案了,在 vimrc 里改一下
<feder> bz2的文件安装了一般放在哪？
<NoIE> http://www.richardmurri.com/public/files/primascan/primascan.tar.gz
<iFvwm> 扫描仪比打印机更加不规范。你可以试试xscan NoIE
<NoIE> iFvwm: 谢谢。
<iFvwm> 老软件对老设备
<XwinX> iFvwm: 好像找到问题了
<XwinX> iFvwm: ==
<iFvwm> 哦。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 那个 dot.c文件没编译
<XwinX> iFvwm: Makefile.am写的有问题
<iFvwm> 哦。这样的事情，就你搞定了。 lol
<iFvwm> cflow-1.3? XwinX
<NoIE> http://www.richardmurri.com/projects/primascan/download
<XwinX> iFvwm: 当然
<iFvwm> :D
<NoIE> 我就是不明白，这个压缩包为什么我打不开？
<iFvwm> 我担心你没注意这个版本。 :D
<iGirl> NoIE: 可以啊
<NoIE> iGirl: http://www.richardmurri.com/public/files/primascan/primascan.tar.gz
<iFvwm> NoIE: 10年前的设备。官网也不一定支持。当时的设备，估计是旧的标准接口。
<NoIE> 这个压缩包有17.2k大，
<iGirl> NoIE: 两个我都下载了
<NoIE> 下载下来不能打开。
<NoIE> iGirl: 谢谢，能打开吗？
<XanaduNWH> 没下载全吧
 * iFvwm 打倒下载文件后，不检查的。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 等我有了钱，一定买台新扫描仪。
<iFvwm> 现在够便宜的吧
<zhang> 大家早阿
<NoIE> iFvwm: 喂喂，那个文件就17K。。。
<UU123> NoIE: 扫描仪二百多了
<iFvwm> file xxx看下文件类型
<NoIE> 去开虚拟机去了。
<iFvwm> md5sum比较下文件的校验
<iGirl> 可以啊,就一个c源码和一个makefile
<iFvwm> 驱动，如果是C的。最好放弃。
<NoIE> iGirl: 谢谢。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 为什么？
<iGirl> NoIE: 要不要我转给你?
<NoIE> 因为和现在的好多东西不兼容？
<iFvwm> 你知道现在的驱动机制怎么加不。
<NoIE> iGirl: 谢谢。
<NoIE> iGirl: 您挑一个您方便的方法。
<NoIE> 我是不是少装了什么东西？我这里为什么打不开呢？
<iGirl> NoIE: email吧
<iGirl> 尝试irc给你发,不行
<NoIE> iGirl: no.ie@qq.com ，谢谢。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 找到问题了
<XwinX> iFvwm: 但我这里没法解决
<NoIE> 我搜到了这些东西： http://product.it168.com/list/b/05019220_1.shtml ，这是真的吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【Ubuntu操作系统报价】(Ubuntu)Ubuntu操作系统报价-IT168操作系统报价
<iFvwm> XwinX: 为什么。
<XwinX> iFvwm: iFvwm 我的automake版本太高
<iFvwm> ä½ 64?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 他改了  Makefile.am
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我没法重新生成Makefile
<iFvwm> 。这会影响。。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯
<iFvwm> lerosua: 让他试试。
<XwinX> lerosua: 他的和我一样
<iGirl> NoIE: 好了,看看去/
<iFvwm> 不理解为什么automake版本会影响这个。
<NoIE> 收到了，谢谢。
<iFvwm> 手动写make?
<iFvwm> 这样吧。你贴下输出。 XwinX
<iFvwm> 我回信
<XwinX> iFvwm: ...
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你只是想测试一下，还是要用?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 如果只是想测试一下，我可以手工编译一个出来
<iFvwm> 测试
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 楼主：李宇春和芙蓉姐姐同时掉水里，你手里有一块砖，你砸谁？　@暴强回复：谁救砸谁。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> iFvwm: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<XwinX> iFvwm: 如果你要正常使用，那我给你错误输出，你回信?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 那我手工编译一个出来可不可以？
<iFvwm> 现在还是初稿嘛。我不需要用。好罗。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 好了，我编译好了
<freeflying> iFvwm, 你招人阿
<lkk-> iFvwm: 工作地点在哪
<iFvwm> XwinX: 你试试运行吧。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 运行了
<XwinX> iFvwm: 生成了一张图
<iFvwm> freeflying: 也没。是包包在问。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 要不发给你？
<iFvwm> XwinX: 好罗。
<t5021> ubuntu系统报价？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 招我啊,ee
<iGirl> 哈哈
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你招人?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我要去!!!!!!
 * iFvwm 其实只缺一个秘书。
<t5021> 太无耻了吧
<iFvwm> ï¼ ï¼ 
<XwinX> iFvwm: 发好了
<XwinX> iFvwm: 秘书一般做什么工作？
<iGirl> iFvwm: ee终于招秘书啦,我要去
<iFvwm> XwinX: 就你最好了。 秘书啊。没啥事情作，陪玩游戏的。
<iGirl> 3p 游戏
<XwinX> iFvwm: 多少薪水啊
<iFvwm> 这不多，集团规定的，只能拿我的1半。
<diz_Child1> ......
<iGirl> 哇,ee的一半那也是天价啦
<iFvwm> 才不。我们的工资还没 rf的高
<happyaron> ..
<iGirl> 那也比我现在好啊,哈哈
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你的一半不知道是我现在的多少倍啊
<iFvwm> 你估计现在是没做事吧。 iGirl
<iGirl> 是啊
<iGirl> 没有生意...
<iFvwm> XwinX: 嘛哦。我可记得你的工资比我的高
<diz_Child1> map (hd1,3)/xxxx.iso (fd0); map --rehook; rootnoverify (fd0); chainloader +1; boot; Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<XwinX> iFvwm: 胡扯，怎么可能哦
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你不是作香料的嘛
<iFvwm> XwinX: 额。以前说过的啊。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 虽然没抱希望，但是还是有些失望，不能编译。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 没有生意就没有事做啦
<t5021> 你们谁要人，
<iFvwm> NoIE: 通常难实现的
<iGirl> 搞什么扫描仪哦
<XwinX> iFvwm: ...
<XwinX> iFvwm: 邮件收到了吗？
<iFvwm> iGirl: 有引诱性的香料没。
<t502> 你们谁要招人，
<diz_Child1> quit
<Relaed> Good Morning !!
<t502> 唉，没人要招我，真失败啊，
<XwinX> 我要换工作，谁要我啊
<t502> 我要换工作，谁要我啊
<roylez> XwinX: ....
<iFvwm> XwinX: 这图，太乱了。
<XwinX> roylez: 主度...
<roylez> XwinX: 魔都来不？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 这是cflow自己的代码图
<roylez> XwinX: 鄙视用五笔的
<iFvwm> XwinX: 好的。我回信去
<t502> 主度，你好菜
<XwinX> roylez:  魔都不错啊
<XwinX> roylez: 做啥的？
<lkk-> http://sevk.javaeye.com/admin/blogs/803492
<^k^> ⇪ title: vim 73 为什么打开 rb 偏慢 - - JavaEye技术网站
<roylez> XwinX: 挨踢
<XwinX> roylez: 踢哪方面的？
<roylez> XwinX: 我已经忽悠 Meaculpa 和 huntxu 俩了
<zhang_> 请问,我如何设置xchat使得在打开他时自动链接这个频道阿?
<t502> 主度，有没有人 要招我啊
<zhang_> t502 :指点一下哈!呵呵
<roylez> t502: 跟你不熟阿，502胶水我认得
<zhang_> roylez, 招什么?
<roylez> zhang_: 挨踢的
<t502> roylez:  主度，根 502差不多哈
<t502> zhang_: 偶不用 xchat没环境所以不清楚
<zhang_> roylez:不明白
<t502> roylez: 挨踢的有啥要求？能踢？能挨？能 NP?
<roylez> t502: 就这要求吧...
<t502> roylez: 请问 N的区间
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=301898
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Oracle提高了 MySQL的售价
<zhang_> MYsql要钱?
<iFvwm> 这 t502 是谁的马甲啊。nnnnd
<iFvwm> XwinX: 图太乱了。等改进吧。回信了。
<nihui> ppstream 有了?!
<t502> iFvwm: eeee
<iFvwm> 谁的马甲。说
<t502> 不是马甲
<iFvwm> nihui: 别激动。一个流氓软件这样激动
<iFvwm> 深圳的。。。难道是阿太。
<t502> iFvwm: 偶是一小白
<iFvwm> 超
<XwinX> iFvwm: 怎么会乱？
<iFvwm> XwinX: 输出要横向才看得清楚关系。等作者改吧。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 哦
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你弄个大显示器不就得了
<if_else> 各位兄台，制作 liveusb，还不行，卡在 attached SCSI removable disk，如何查看是 vmlinuz 还是 initrd.img 的问题，谢谢
<iFvwm> 函数的方框，不都是横向的嘛。所以横向排列才不乱出线。清晰很多。
<t502> iFvwm: ee你大名在外，偶等小白特来盏养
<iFvwm> 。
<nihui> iFvwm: 哈哈，是 qt4 的~
<iFvwm> happyaron: 有人来砸场子了。赶紧屏蔽这 502。只到他不用马甲。
<iFvwm> nihui: qt的，容易写些。难得稳定。 lol
<t502> MOD
<iFvwm> 别以为qt的就好。 nihui 你个k派。 :D
<happyaron> iFvwm: ..
<iFvwm> 哈皮。
<t502> 总是这种爱赠分明的销魂，
<t502> ee
<iFvwm> 。。＠
<zhang_> 能用fvwm的,至少是一个二流高手
<happyaron> zhang_: iFvwm 是神
<iFvwm> 嘛。咋这么多马甲。这又是谁啊。
<happyaron> zhang_: 怎么能是二流高手
<iFvwm> 。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 360和qq大战过来的吧
<iFvwm> 1流的。都不泡irc的。
<t502> zhang_: iFvwm 是神，千秋万代，一统。。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 是哦。昨天都130人。
<zhang_> t502:景仰
<iFvwm> 明显论坛的某马甲。
<iFvwm> XwinX: 咋斗篷老不出来。太懒了吧。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 没...有得话我也不至于没有lp啊,哈哈
<XwinX> iFvwm: 在学习呢
<XwinX> iFvwm: 看一个pdf
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你长颈鹿啊
<iFvwm> XwinX: 。。居然学习。。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 额...啥意思?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯，不像你
<iFvwm> iGirl: 问你这么久了，才有反应，是属长颈鹿的。
<iFvwm> XwinX: 我，不看书，不学习。只好打仗。
<iGirl> iFvwm: NNND的,出去巡逻啊....你不收我,不用做啊...不用吃饭啊
<iFvwm> iGirl: 丫丫的。假装老板去巡逻？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 你说对了,哈哈
<iFvwm> 是不是真老板呢
<iGirl> 调戏车间mm是我每天必修课,哈哈
<iGirl> 可能吗?ee...
<iFvwm> 没点旁门左道，作嘛生意嘛。
<iFvwm> 赶紧去搞点西班牙苍蝇，加你的香料里面。保证畅销。
<iGirl> 那里有西班牙苍蝇?
<t502> 调戏车间mm是我每天必修课,哈哈，这么好我工作，我能去吗？
<iFvwm> 额。还有车间。下次去参观
<iGirl> t502: 你会调戏mm吗?这个很重要
<nihui> 多亏 qt4 是 lgpl 的....
<t502> iGirl: 调啥啊，调前戏还是后戏？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 来啊,去年我这个附近的这个行业的厂家有两家爆炸
<iGirl> t502: 公司规定,后戏不可以在上班时间演
<iFvwm> . 难道香料也加化工原料？
<t502> iGirl: 那高潮在都在下班后了，
<iGirl> iFvwm: 一家是购买酒精爆炸...总工当场挂了,一家是加压设备爆炸,死了几个工人
<iGirl> t502: 不知道...我没有试过,都是人家lp
<t502> iGirl: ....
<iFvwm> 这烂工厂。总工怎么会去买酒精。。。这样的事情也干。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 是生产用,有人抽烟...安全意识太差了
<iFvwm> 。。。难道是血汗工厂
<zhang__> 突然全关了
<doloers> 提取的时候用酒精吧
<t502> FSK,
<lkk-> forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<iGirl> iFvwm: 不是...都是烧成灰烬了...几吨的酒精...
<t502> mygod
<iFvwm> .
<NoIE> http://www.enet.com.cn/article/2010/1025/A20101025762128.shtml
<NoIE> 《极品飞车：热力追踪》系统需求+新图
<NoIE> 注意：本游戏不支持Windows 98/ME/2000/NT/XP操作系统
<NoIE> XP是我加的。。。
<minty> NoIE: NT是不是包含XP了？
<t502> 卡8免费一年，唉，刚刚才买了3年的授权，让我面对boss情合以堪啊
<NoIE> minty: 如果是的话，就不会把98和NT单独列出来了.
<iGirl> t502: 公司应该不会因为免费而不买吧?
<t502> iGirl: 会被boss批的，360 vs tx 之前买的
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/05/019247
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Ubuntu 决定未来将启用 Wayland X-Server
<NoIE> 真好。。。
<iGirl> t502: 那不管啦,回扣拿到手就好了,爱骂骂去
<minty> t502: 啥boss啊，不讲理的？
<t502> iGirl: 偶老实木回扣
<zhang_> 装一个新系统太麻烦,啥都要弄,还记得第一次装windows,觉得自己好牛
<zhang_> win98
<NoIE> winME
<iGirl> t502: 额...没前途的可怜的家伙...
<t502> iGirl: 赞同,,,,
<NoIE> 但是第一次安装Linux的时候真的觉得自己好牛。
<iGirl> .
<iFvwm> 起点太低吧
<iFvwm> 安装系统。。。都是电脑城装机的人才搞
<zhang_> 第一次安装linux,就没什么感觉了
<NoIE> 第一次安装Linux的感觉是：
<minty> 第一次虚拟机装的，毫无压力～
<zhang_> 自己的电脑随便弄,哪象那个时候找一个能让你弄的电脑,好难
<t502> 第一次把hd低格,感觉好NB啊
<NoIE> 哇！35块钱，竟然给我这么多张光盘！
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126259.htm
<Relaed> happyaron: 牛了，这下
<iFvwm> happyaron: 这kk又死机了。。
<NoIE> 第一次安装Linux的感觉是：
<NoIE> 哇！我花了35块钱，竟然给我这么多张光盘！
<zhang_> 第一次装过大航海时代也觉得很牛
<iGirl> ...激动
<Relaed> 第一次装帝国时代也觉得很牛啊。
<t502> 可牛是谁 啊
<happyaron> iFvwm: 。。。
<happyaron> Relaed: :)
<t502> 360 vs tx 之前真的不知道
<NoIE> 安装后让我感到激动的游戏只有一款：人工少女。
<Relaed> NoIE: 3DM倒掉了
<iGirl> quake多好
<iGirl> Relaed: 啊,我的英雄无敌啊
<zhang_> Relaed, 恩!帝国也难装,当时装啥都麻烦
<Relaed> 嘿嘿，我小学的时候家里就有电脑了
<zhang_> 那个时候半夜起来上厕所,看到同学玩英雄无敌,看到天亮
<Relaed> 当时在dos下装模拟城市2000
<Relaed> doom2
<iGirl> 不难装啊...只是盗版盘的有的不能用而已
<iFvwm> Relaed: 傻。90后？
<Relaed> iFvwm: 93年！
<iGirl> Relaed: 还可以,不是太好玩的
<iFvwm> 哦。。
<iGirl> 没错,9 3是90后
<Relaed> iFvwm: 在win32下用回放卡看侏罗纪公园的时代
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你的同学来了。 Relaed
<iFvwm> lol
<Relaed> what ?!
<Relaed> 我88年生的, thanks
<iFvwm> .
<iGirl> Relaed: ee想起当年还流鼻涕啊
<t502> 偶拿硬解压卡看 太坦尼克号
<Relaed> t502: 93年电脑还没普及呢，我们家的电脑当时比研究所的还要好
<Relaed> 486DX2…. 到了95年想装个红警95就不行了。
<iFvwm> Relaed: 好嘛。别人的电脑都是上万买的。
<t502> 拿 386玩  脱衣麻将,那种 xmp文件格式是我的兴趣启蒙
<Relaed> t502: 有的，dos下面画质其实还蛮怀念的
<t502> 以能看 xmp文件格式为目标开始学习编程
<iFvwm> 当时是gif的动作片。 lol
<t502> 走上现在的道路,我爱 xmp,哈哈
<Relaed> err … 我小学学的pc logo
<Relaed> 有人记得小乌龟发...
<NoIE> 我记得。
<iFvwm> 学校教过logo?
<Relaed> 是啊
<GodKiller> ..
<Relaed> fd 30, rt 45
<iFvwm> 啥高级学校额
<ugoubuntu> 前几天还在softwarecenter 里面看到 乌龟的程序
<Relaed> iFvwm: 上海某私立小学
<iFvwm> 额。当时就有私立的了？
<Relaed> iFvwm: 嗯，93年开始办的。
<ugoubuntu> 普通小学也有教吧
<iFvwm> 你难道是高干子弟
<iGirl> 很高估计
 * GodKiller 谁M下我 测试下设置
<iFvwm> 没吧。我不记得有任何学校教过logo。都没机器的。
<Relaed> iFvwm: 不是，有钱，智商超过120就可以进
<t502> 有个语言在 log吧
<GodKiller> Relaed: 富二代
<roylez> XwinX: 收到没？
<iFvwm> 丫丫的。还吹自己的智商。
<ugoubuntu> 我94级的，小学4年纪後教的
<iGirl> lol
<XwinX> roylez: 收到了
<t502> 当年在小霸王玩过
<roylez> XwinX: ok
<Relaed> iFvwm: 小学智商测出来只有125…我同学的战斗力都da'dao达到130朝上
<iFvwm> 果然是高干。还测智商的。
<magic-ma> ¸ØÓãÔÚ£¿
<^k^> magic-ma:say 肛鱼在？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<iFvwm> 赶紧绑架了这家伙。
<Relaed> iFvwm: 上海不讲高干的
<Relaed> 我们又不是北京，你说你高干没人鸟你
<iFvwm> roylez: 去查查这 Relaed。过几天召集人手，实施。
<Relaed> 我同学很多人家里是文革被抄家的
<ugoubuntu> 直接在线劫持嘛
<Relaed> 国民党高干还好说
<roylez> iFvwm: ...啥？
<magic-ma> 肛鱼在？
<iFvwm> 你不是缺钱嘛。把 Relaed 绑架了先
<GodKiller> iFvwm: 算我一票
<iFvwm> 嗯。掺入者，都平分
<zhang_> fcitx怎么翻页阿
<zhang_> iFvwm, 高人,指点一下
<Relaed> iFvwm: 你祖上是山贼么...LOL
<Relaed> zhang_: 键盘乱摸一遍，估计会有答案
<iFvwm> 额。我们湖南的。从来都是闹革命出生的。
<GodKiller> zhang_: =-
<GodKiller> zhang_: 或者是.,
<zhang_> 好的谢谢
<Relaed> iFvwm: 我们是安徽地主 haha.
<zhang_> =号!
<zhang_> GodKiller, 谢谢
<t502> 祖上都这么NB
<zhang_> Relaed, 你是高手
<Relaed> zhang_: 低手，就这里按编程的战斗力来说
<Relaed> 我是下级战士咔咔洛特！
<Relaed> LOL
<t502> Relaed: 主席
<iFvwm> 地主。nnnnd
<Relaed> iFvwm: 地主的儿子是地下党
<zhang_> Relaed, 哪方面是高手!呵呵
<zbb> 我来了。
<iFvwm> .
<zbb>  没乱码吧。
<iFvwm> 没
<Relaed> zhang_: 语言，英语绝对比你好
<iFvwm> Relaed: 那就是你老子革你爷爷？
<Relaed> iFvwm: 我爷爷革了我太爷爷。
<iFvwm> 。。。
<UU123> ...太爷爷革太太爷爷呢?
<Relaed> iFvwm: 我们是庶出，不是嫡系。太爷爷被共党墙壁了
<Relaed> 枪毙
<iFvwm> 这么远。那你家没钱了嘛。早革了
<iFvwm> hoho
<Relaed> hoho
<zbb> 我是膀哥
<GodKiller> zbb: 膀胱哥？
<iFvwm> 你这家伙，显得还蛮高兴嘛。。。
<iFvwm> 。啥名哦。这
<zbb> 叫膀哥。
<Relaed> 膀胱哥?传说中可以连续编程24小时不去厕所的高手
<iFvwm> 额。今天几个扯的都不在。要不有人招待你的了。 zbb
<zbb> 别闹了。我叫张霸膀，然后大家关照。我用slackware 用了好几年了。呵呵
<lkk-> QQ大战360“这出闹剧转移了大家对”全国31种食品近80%价格上涨“的注意力。
<iFvwm> 这名字，，没被革命掉？
<iGirl> ...又来
<GodKiller> iFvwm: 那几个德国佬呢
<Relaed> lkk-: 通彭了么
<zbb> 我是守法公民。
<iFvwm> lkk-: 去死吧。赶紧搞你的bot去。bot早死掉了
<iFvwm> GodKiller: 说gebxx?
<t502> Relaed: 没呢，听说国标又提 高了
<lkk-> iFvwm: 没死
<GodKiller> iFvwm: 对啊
<GodKiller> iFvwm: 差不多 名字很长的那几个 最扯了
<iFvwm> lkk-: 不发链接了的
<lkk-> iFvwm: 你用眼神杀死它的?
<Relaed> t502: 日本在通缩，最近买东西都便宜了。国标没见高啊
<iGirl> lol
<iFvwm> GodKiller: 不知道。
<lkk-> iFvwm: 连接里有ubuntu字样才取标题
<GodKiller> Relaed: 你在小日本
<GodKiller> ？
<Relaed> GodKiller: yes
<iFvwm> lkk-: 额。为什么这样傻了。
<t502> Relaed: 某砖家说的
<^k^> 打倒小EE
<GodKiller> Relaed: 日本哪儿
<iFvwm> 其他相关的url不都灭了。
<Relaed> GodKiller: 九州
<lkk-> iFvwm: 是啊
<iFvwm> 那不好玩的
<Relaed> www.ubuntu.com
<iFvwm> lol
<lkk-> > $urlList
<lkk-> Relaed: http
<iFvwm> 傻bot。为什么要判断http
<GodKiller> Relaed: 同学有个在静冈有个在东京- -
<lkk-> 下次有时间把 https 加上
<^k^> lkk-, (?i-mx:ubunt|linux|debia|java|ruby|python|perl)
<Relaed> GodKiller: 我刚刚从东京回来。
<GodKiller> Relaed: 去东瀛取景的同学还是蛮多的
<GodKiller> 取经
<zbb> 这里面问slackware相关，也没事吧
<Relaed> GodKiller: iWork..
<iFvwm> 东淫？
<iFvwm> zbb: 都可以的
<GodKiller> zbb: 没事只要你愿意
<zbb> 谢谢大家。
<GodKiller> Relaed: 什么方面的工作
<GodKiller> Iword
<iFvwm> zbb: 那以后不准自称哥了。
<GodKiller> Iwork
<zbb> 大家有用黑莓上这个irc 的吗？
<GodKiller> zbb: 称爷
<iFvwm> 尤其那膀。。。
<Relaed> GodKiller: 当然是和电脑相关的
<t502> android算吗
<zbb> 我想知道黑莓，用户。因为我用8700
<GodKiller> Relaed: 如何才能找到小日本去呢 读书之后直接就业？
<iFvwm> 用手机上irc的。都会被玩的。
<GodKiller> zbb: 只用过wm irc
<Relaed> GodKiller: 我拿了全奖去的
<iFvwm> zbb:  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<t502> iFvwm:  为啥
<Relaed> GodKiller: 全英文课程
<iFvwm> zbb: 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞
<iFvwm> zbb: 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲
<iFvwm> 冲死手机客户端
<zbb> to magic ma
<magic-ma> zbb, 我是小麻
<iFvwm> 淹没
<lkk-> zbb: 黑莓可以输入 66 后列出所有 66 开关的号码吗,并且输入 zhu 列表所有姓朱音的人吗?
<lkk-> 开头
<GodKiller> Relaed: ..
<leoowu> ubuntu10.10 我的mic说话我自己可以听到，但是聊天对方听不到，录音也没有声音，网上的资料找了一大堆，也没明白是怎么回事，谁能帮我一下呀，需要什么信息我马上回
<leoowu> 谢谢
<zbb> 可以的。
<zhang_> Relaed, 比我好算不少高手
<t502> 没死，挺好
<lkk-> zbb: 我以前用的7210不行
<iFvwm> 额。还强壮
<zbb> 8700 以后的全可以了。很方便的。你会用
<leoowu> 耳机什么的都很正常
<lkk-> zbb: ok, 我想买个 android 或 iphone 系统的, 因为想在上面跑 ruby 脚本
<leoowu> alsamix|gnome alsamix control 都有安装
<zbb> 呵呵。
<iFvwm> lkk-: 动脑筋想想先。
<zbb> ？
<t502> 买个 ub的手机吧
<zbb> 有吗
<GodKiller> lkk-: 款爷
<t502> dell
<iFvwm> 那些手机，连busybox都不给你。还跑rubbish。。 lkk-
<zbb> 我用webchat.freenode.net 这个页面上的irc ，现在怎么不能对一个人讲话呢。
<zbb> 一双击这个人，就whois  了。
<iFvwm> zbb: 换客户端
<zbb> mirc 总过期。烦
<t502> 我要买 dell 10寸那款
<iFvwm> 不是slack?
<zbb> 对付用一会吧。呵呵。
<zbb> 我家中是slackware,现在在单位。use xp
<iFvwm> 额。那可以用opera上
<zbb> firefox 也可以是吧
<iFvwm> 那带一个插件。没这方便
<zbb> 哦。opera 方便
<hata> 有没有什么终端可以挂在panel里面
<iFvwm> 插件又丑，又不集成。
<iFvwm> 面板。。挂终端？
<hata> 终端 挂面板里
<iFvwm> 不明白意思。
<t502> 你把面板拖大
<iFvwm> 你是要tilda那种？
<iFvwm> quake-console那种term?
<iFvwm> 额。都吃饭去了
<Relaed> 不就是tilda么
<zbb> magic-ma
<hata> 我在google tilda啥样子
<Relaed> 就是和quake里面会出现的console一样的
<iFvwm> 知道google就是好孩子嘛
<iFvwm> lol
<t502> 欠入桌面型
<hata> 应该是了
<hata> 我试试
<iFvwm> 嵌入桌面的，那是 devilspie
<Relaed> osx下相同的东西叫做visor
<iFvwm> 猥琐？
<hata> 嵌入桌面不要啊，最大化其他窗口会被遮住
<t502> 那没玩过，不清楚
<t502> 偶一向是不要panel
<hata> 偶连conky也弄成panel
<iFvwm> 我在苹果店看到的机器，字体好丑的。hint和aa一点都不好看
<iFvwm> Relaed: 你用过？
<Relaed> iFvwm: 一直用mac
<iFvwm> 截图看下字体
<t502> 偶不喜 iphone及 apple系
<GodKiller> iFvwm:就说 Relaed是款爷
<iFvwm> 迟早绑架的
<Relaed> 我在廉价机器上用hackintosh...
<Relaed> 之有macbook
<GodKiller> iFvwm: 潜伏去东瀛绑掉还是等着回来
<iFvwm> 。别低调
<Rothsdad> is anybody use Arch here? I have a problem
<Relaed> 而且我没有iphone...ipod..
<iFvwm> 额。在东淫？
<Relaed> Rothsdad: what's you problem _??
<t502> 看见在商场里每个都拿出 iphone播一下，实在是淡疼
<iFvwm> 洗发水的，这里多了。 Rothsdad
<iFvwm> t502: 我看到别人在iphone上安装盗版的高德。
<feder> vim73配色的那个问题我解决了
<Rothsdad> Relaed: do you know where is the downloaded package when I use yaourt or packer?
<feder> 在 .vim 文件夹中创建一个 colors文件夹 把h80.vim配色放进去就行了
<lainme> gtalk的官方客户端不能像pidgin传文件？
<t502> Rothsdad: see arch wiki
<GodKiller> Rothsdad: apt-get?
<t502> yaourt  XXX
 * GodKiller 还有没吃饭的人没
<t502> or pacman -S
<Relaed> Rothsdad: sorry, I was busy
<feder> 我没吃饭 你请客啊？
<Relaed> Rothsdad: why don't use pacman ?
 * alvin_rxg anyone tried wayland x server?
<feder> 吃饭去了 ^_^
<hata__> can not say chinese in tilda?
<GodKiller> feder: 想多了
<feder> GodKiller: 我还以为你要请客呢
<GodKiller> feder: 等着吃饭的
<GodKiller> 没办法
<GodKiller> 唉
<Relaed> actually, you can use fluxbox with arch
<Relaed> which is a better choice
<feder> 呵呵
<GodKiller> 饿死了
<Relaed> and in fluxbox, you can use some userscripts to bound hotkey to xterm
<Relaed> in order to trigger the terminal...
<t502> box 控
<Relaed> OMG… 公司在叫外卖...
<iFvwm> Relaed: 你应该去学习下ewmh了。
<Relaed> 听到的日语，这里键盘在打英文
<Relaed> 是在脑子转不过来
<Relaed> iFvwm: what is that
<alvin_rxg> archlinux => compiling wayland x server ... limited to 800MHz cpu ...
<t502> ewmh？ so cool?
<Relaed> http://standards.freedesktop.org/wm-spec/wm-spec-latest.html
 * pityonline #QQ vs #360 狗日与流氓的对决，用户的电脑成了战场，没自主思维的网民不是这边偏就是那边偏，可见中国愚民工程卓有成效。居然还有人借机发财 http://goo.gl/MBrnn 更恶心的是，他画的不是腾讯的 #QQ，而是 #Linux 的吉祥物 #Tux！
<Relaed> 我们的企鹅....
<alvin_rxg> http://i56.tinypic.com/2qdc08k.jpg
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: awesome ?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<lkk-> iFvwm: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=android+ruby
<^k^> ⇪ title: HTTP redirection loop: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourc . IN gettitle
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: 这个太hardcore了
<lkk-> iFvwm: http://samsam.javaeye.com/blog/345202
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在iphone上玩Ruby - SamSam - JavaEye技术网站
<GodKiller> Relaed: 肯定是网上截过来的图
<alvin_rxg> Relaed: wtf hardcore?
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: no porn no life
 * GodKiller 国民的素质还需提高
<alvin_rxg> Relaed: \0/
<Relaed> GodKiller: arch很多人喜欢换wm的。
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: among all porns, Japanese porn is the King
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: ROFL
<alvin_rxg> i watch few prons, no idea for pornking
<alvin_rxg> compilation is sooooooo sloooowww...
<alvin_rxg> now is wayland-mesa-git,  next wayland-git ... -_-
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: Chinese please, why speak English ?
<alvin_rxg> Relaed: zhuang Bility.. xD
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: kk
<edge2009> hello，新人报道
<zbb> foreign come in ?
<edge2009> 大家好
<edge2009> me，来了
<Relaed> edge2009: 你好
<edge2009> 这里好多人哦！哈哈
<edge2009> 热闹
<zbb> 是的。irc 不限制人数。随便进。随便讲
<hvenus> 那个卖Tshirt的还真是人才
<Relaed> 大家都在吃饭….我在等饭送来...
<edge2009> 我在慢慢熟悉
<edge2009> 。。。。
<hata> 那个ewmh是一个准则吧？
<edge2009> 感觉界面灰常爽
<edge2009> 弱弱的问一下，如果windows下登录icr的话使用什么软件？
<minty> edge2009: firefox的chatzilla就很方便
<edge2009> 就是web聊天？
<minty> edge2009: ff的一个附加软件
<zbb> 嗯。
<Relaed> edge2009: webchat.freenode.net
<edge2009> 多谢试试
<iFvwm> lkk-: 嘛权限都没。能写出啥。安猪的手机，我早有root了。都不知道写什么。
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 今天跑来看望我们了？
<Freebuilder> 今天偶尔用了下 xcalc ，启动也太慢了吧！
<AnThOnYhO> 呵呵，long time no see ltns
<AnThOnYhO> 这个empathy的irc不太好用呀！
<iFvwm> 昨天下mp3故事，驴子不错。
<AnThOnYhO> mldonkey?
<iFvwm> 额。你啥用empathy了
<iFvwm> 是的
<AnThOnYhO> 恩，系统坏了，重新装了一下
<AnThOnYhO> 原来一直用quasslc的
<iFvwm> 额。
<AnThOnYhO> quassel
<iFvwm> 那软件生僻了点。
<AnThOnYhO> 是个qt4软件
<AnThOnYhO> 现在本本挂起有点问题
<iFvwm> 我这不碰qt的。 lol
<happyaron> iFvwm: oper
<AnThOnYhO> 胡说opera就是qt
<happyaron> opera
<iFvwm> opera早不是qt了哦
<iFvwm> lol
<happyaron> iFvwm: 证据
<AnThOnYhO> 真不知道做了这么久连个最基本的挂机都没做好呀
<iFvwm> happyaron: 这。。。你自己看官网
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 冒进的后果吧
<Freebuilder> opera_10.11.4791.gcc4.qt4_amd64.deb
<Freebuilder> opera_10.63.6450_amd64.deb
<iFvwm> 手动试试。pm-suspend-hybrid
<AnThOnYhO> ap什么
<AnThOnYhO> 什么是10.10
<AnThOnYhO> 我试一下。
<iFvwm> 啥
<AnThOnYhO> IFvwm:看中一款路由
<AnThOnYhO> dir-825
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 能刷么？
<iFvwm> 额。就你才玩这个的啊。我们的路由，都是工具。你的是玩具。
<iFvwm> 他那不刷的，不叫路由
<AnThOnYhO>  可以 的
<cfy> 哦。
<AnThOnYhO> 可以 上dd-wrt
<cfy> iFvwm: ee，你卖什么的？
<AnThOnYhO> cpu 680mhz
<AnThOnYhO> ram 64m
<AnThOnYhO> flash 8M
<AnThOnYhO> 是个好东东呀
<iFvwm> 我就tplink
<cfy> iFvwm: +1
<AnThOnYhO> 哎
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 多少钱？
<iFvwm> 刷了。能上啥功能。 8M
<AnThOnYhO> 现在 不上300M发挥不了带宽呀
<cfy> ram比flash还大阿。。。
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:tb上 500
<happyaron> 呃，那么贵
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 有外存储么？
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm:刷上了就是一 linux系统
<AnThOnYhO> 有带usb
<iFvwm> 难道把路由的名字改改玩。。
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:这个价值得了
<iFvwm> 8M太少了嘛
<AnThOnYhO> 不少了
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 能刷openwrt的路由，最便宜的要多少？
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 100多
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 太少了。。。。连perl都放不了。。。
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 给个例子？
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 哪个行？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 不会加个u盘
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:你是小区宽带
<AnThOnYhO> 还是adsl
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，能加U盘，你没说阿
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 给taobao地址，我想看看
<iFvwm> u盘跑啊。慢的
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 现在是adsl，快要换小区宽带了吧
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，没看到。。。
<zbb> happyaron 我是以前的slack-fish 你好啊。好久我没有来了。
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm:8m已经是很大的了
<happyaron> zbb: hi
<iFvwm> 没觉得。嘛软件装几个，不就没了。
<AnThOnYhO> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:你是lan的还是adsl接入的。
<flh> ib-perl:  你好
<zbb> 最近玩黑莓。玩得挺高兴的。呵呵
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: dlink好的？我感觉不怎么好阿
<AnThOnYhO> IFvwm:不会呀加个u盘你想扩多少就多少。
<cfy> iFvwm: 校园网，特殊客户端阿
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:825是dd-wrt最火的第二名
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: lan+pppoe
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:知道
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 挺好
<AnThOnYhO> 我帮你个100多的。
<zbb> ：）
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不过不太会，交叉编译。
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:我现在带宽100M不用300M的无线路由
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 100M
<AnThOnYhO> 用54M的速度只能是2.5M/s
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 别倒是编译不起来，这家店怎么样的？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，对了，问个问题
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:dd-wrt官方已经编译好了。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 1000Mbps,为啥，我只能用到100M?
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不能1000M
<zbb> happyron 我知道长春的黑莓卖家。他家挺好的。要买时叫我。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不是，特殊客户端，要自己编译的
<AnThOnYhO> 100Mbps/8
<AnThOnYhO> =100MBps
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 1000Mps /8=125MB阿
<flh> exit
<AnThOnYhO> 是这个意思
<cfy> AnThOnYhO:  Speed: 100Mb/
<iFvwm> 我只想知道。你现在刷的路由。增加了些什么功能。 AnThOnYhO
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 现在是Mb阿，不是MB
<cfy> iFvwm: 跑perl
<AnThOnYhO> 这机子的cpu够强了
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 应该还有个1000Mb/s阿
<AnThOnYhO> 我的ar-18-22-8也才400Mhz
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我现在只能用到100Mb/s
<iFvwm> 那不会的。
<AnThOnYhO> 网卡的问题
<AnThOnYhO> 对方端口的速率
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 网卡？可是配置上说支持的呀
<AnThOnYhO> 网线
<AnThOnYhO> 这些因素都会影响到
<flh> 大家好
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 网线，怎么个说法？我不太懂，有没有资料？
<iFvwm> 我没想出什么需要的功能
<cfy> iFvwm: 那就不要买了
<AnThOnYhO> 1000M的要用超五类
<cfy> iFvwm: 等崽崽上大学就用得到了
<AnThOnYhO> 按1000M做法
<AnThOnYhO> 不能按100M的做法
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 就是说我要买个好的网线就行了是吧？
<AnThOnYhO> 不是好的网线
<AnThOnYhO> 是水晶头的做法。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 是超五类，是吧
<AnThOnYhO> 是的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: ethtool eth0的结果  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286352/
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 这里是说支持1000Mb/s的吧
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:你稍等一下，我在安flash插件，浏览器卡在那边 了。
<flh> imagelife: 您好,irssi想开两个聊天室窗口，要怎么办？如再加一个arch-cn
<alvin_rxg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526127/  what's the problem here?
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 别急，我不急用
<cfy> iFvwm: 学校sb阿，特殊客户端，如果我有这种路由，就可以上了
<feder> join
<alvin_rxg> flh: /join #arch-cn
<flh> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 最好找带无线的，看看最便宜的能刷的。
<iFvwm> 就加一个ml下片子。
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:恩
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm:这硬件配置其实是上3K以上的配置
<iFvwm> 其他的呢
<AnThOnYhO> 你要想呀我的ar-18 400Mhz的cpu 64m的ram 8m的flash
<AnThOnYhO> 卖到3K
<AnThOnYhO> 装上openwrt和dd-wrt后最有用的地方就是在路由上 ssh -D
<flh> alvin_rxg: 不好，加入了加一个，一关/exit  两个聊天全关了
<AnThOnYhO> 当代理，配合fx的autoproxy可以自动翻墙
<iFvwm> 哦。这啊
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 这种是不是? http://www.360buy.com/product/269910.html
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: ar-18?
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:你稍等一下，我浏览器这会卡在那边。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 这个是啥？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦
<AnThOnYhO> ar-18-22
<AnThOnYhO> 是华为的一款路由器
<AnThOnYhO> 接入级的
<flh> alvin_rxg: 刚才试了，开两个聊天室窗口，只有一个能用
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 一般超五类的卖多少钱1m？
<alvin_rxg> flh: ?
<alvin_rxg> flh: alt + <NUM>
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 你干脆作一个现成的给我算了。
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:dir-615 硬件版本 c1 c2 d e3/e4的都可以上dd-wrt
<iFvwm> 带个下载的
<AnThOnYhO> 150左右
<AnThOnYhO> 802.11n
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我再试一下，照你的方法
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:外面卖应该是一块钱一米
<AnThOnYhO> 实际上一箱305米差不多200多
<AnThOnYhO> 不是纯铜的
<iFvwm> 好拉。现成的。我买一个。要得不。
<AnThOnYhO> 纯铜的差不多320
<iFvwm> 可以下载驴子的
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你再给我打一下完整的命令行吧？麻烦你了
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那我怎么感觉的我的就是超五类的？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我再看看
<iFvwm> 下载到usb硬盘。
<AnThOnYhO> 现在的五类线都是超五类的
<AnThOnYhO> 上面有标cat5e
<flh> 我用的是irssi这个客户端
<iFvwm> 有没。 难道你lag了。＠＠
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 上面是cat 5
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:RG100A
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那就是5类咯
<AnThOnYhO> 这个虽然是adsl猫，不过刷完openwrt
<AnThOnYhO> 可以把四个lan中的一个口当成wan
<pityonline> 我靠！ http://fun4hi.com/archives/3397 女的还是不要看了
<AnThOnYhO> 其它三个口当lan
<AnThOnYhO> 并且有带usb口
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:超五类的是cat5e
<AnThOnYhO> 五类的是cat5
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你刚才给的那个taobao的路由实惠么？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 哪一款
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8016414177
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 多少钱？
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:50
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:这个原价可是要1000多呀
<AnThOnYhO> 并且不在国内销售
<AnThOnYhO> 只在美国和tw
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 就是说不错咯？我感觉意思是水货是吧？
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 有无线么？
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你的方法我没有看明白，聊天室窗口如何编号？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee，你买么？
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:有的
<alvin_rxg> flh: man irssi ..
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:并且rg100a硬件性能非常 不错
<AnThOnYhO> cfy:恩是水货
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 哦。
<iFvwm> 咋50。。这么便宜。假的吧
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我有个act5e的网线，那我直接插网线，另一头不插着，可以显示1000Mb么？
<AnThOnYhO> 是真的
<AnThOnYhO>  cfy:显示不了
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个你买么？
<flh> man irssi
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦
<iFvwm> 一个口
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:这个没电源
<AnThOnYhO> 你自己搜个有电源的买
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 一定要接着另外一个么？那win7速度有多少？支持1000Mb/s么？
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 好的。
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm:这个是adsl无线猫
<AnThOnYhO> 刷完openwrt后可以把其中一个口隔离开当wan
<iFvwm> 嘛。只是猫，没看到usb口，怎么扩展哦。
<AnThOnYhO> 有个usb的
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 如果要编译个软件传上去，容易么？
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:有optware已经编译好很多软件
<AnThOnYhO> 直接安装
<Relaed> 这里有近期回过国的人发
<AnThOnYhO> 如果要编译，得交叉编译
<iFvwm> 裸机啊。
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: arm? mpis?
<AnThOnYhO> openwrt还有个ipkg
<happyaron> mips
<BOYPT1> opkg
<AnThOnYhO> mips
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm:淘宝上一大堆呀
<BOYPT1> 60块玩openwrt，爽的
<AnThOnYhO> 不过adsl的千万刷，这刷了adsl那个口就不能用
<NoIE> 我买了三星的显示器，然后，戴尔的显示器降价了。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 没驱动
<AnThOnYhO> 这个rg100a我以前买过一台
<AnThOnYhO> 也刷过openwrt
<happyaron> 不错。
<AnThOnYhO> 不过那时候固件不成熟，被我好像刷坏了。
<AnThOnYhO> 现在固件非常 成熟
<iFvwm> 。。那你确定能用？
<AnThOnYhO> 当然
<Fivesheep> yo
<AnThOnYhO> 淘宝上不是有人给你刷好了呀
<AnThOnYhO> 然后再卖出去
<iFvwm> 把你刷坏的给我吧。我会修理的。 lol
<jyf1987> 老子就是openwrt的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你会个毛
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 死家伙，一边去。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你啥都不回
<iFvwm> 哎。这傻蛋又发神经了。
<iFvwm> 让xx去收拾你
<jyf1987> 你就会忽悠
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那是不是会被刷成砖头的？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 如果刷错的话
<iFvwm> 额。难怪，xx 斗篷都下了。你就敢出来了
<jyf1987> 他们在不在 你都是忽悠
<AnThOnYhO> CPU frequency is 300 MHz
<AnThOnYhO> 32MB of RAM installed
<jyf1987> 嘿嘿 我的 64m
<AnThOnYhO> cfy, 如果有jtag线的
<AnThOnYhO> 不会
<iFvwm> 还带jtag?
<AnThOnYhO> 带呀
<AnThOnYhO> 不放心 就卖那些已经刷好的回来。
<iFvwm> 开机才看得到？
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @chinanewsweek:  【河南一副科级干部酒后砍死人后大喊我是李刚】近日，一名男子头被砍烂，身上棉衣被鲜血浸透，随后在医院不治身亡。而疑犯被擒获后称“我是李刚”。有市民 称疑犯此前曾被刑拘，出狱后为市高管局副科级干部。http://is.gd/gJnwI..
<iFvwm> 没见外部口
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，好，那去买台来玩玩
<BOYPT1> =。= 很好刷的，rg100
<AnThOnYhO> 不过这个是54M的，我就不入手了，
<AnThOnYhO> 我要入dir-825
<AnThOnYhO> rg100a的硬件算挺不错的了。
<AnThOnYhO> 并且价格便宜
<iFvwm> 无线速度。我无所谓了的
<AnThOnYhO> 主芯片BCM6358（芯片速度300MHZ），交换芯片为BCM5325，无线芯片为BCM4318，FLASH容量为16MB，内存容量为32MB DDR
<AnThOnYhO> http://www.51dbt.com/article/2010054914.html
<AnThOnYhO> 这个是教程
<jyf1987> 可以拿来放歌曲   路由上有个usb口 接个音箱
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 我不一样呀，没有300M的无线路由
<AnThOnYhO> 我那带宽就浪费了。
<flh> zhang_: 来了？
<slack_zbb> who ?
<flh> zhang_: 朋友啊，在忙什么？
<slack_zbb> 看你们聊天呀。没啥事。
<y4nwen> ^_^
<y4nwen> 我来了
<flh> zhang_: 你换名了？是不是？
<y4nwen> 我是另外一个人
<slack_zbb> 我是张霸膀
<cfy> iFvwm: 我家一台dlink,wpa-psk加密后，速度只有30k/s....
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个速度。。。
<flh> exit
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 1984bbs.org现在注册送ssh
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 同去注册
<jyf1987> AnThOnYhO: 小心钓鱼
<AnThOnYhO> 不会
<Relaed> jyf1987: 这个东西不是被墙了？
<AnThOnYhO> 我这没加密，只开了mac过滤。
<y4nwen> 估计是了
<jyf1987> 据说里头有安安的人
<y4nwen> 我也上不去
<Relaed> jyf1987: 安安很可怕的
<hata> irssi怎样查记录的？
<y4nwen> 安安是什么来的阿？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 是被墙了 掉高级用户阿 普通用户价值不高嘛
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: http://www.51dbt.com/article/2010054914.html
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 嘛哦。这只有transmission啊。没mldonkey?
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 在看，多谢
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: openwrt有mldonkey的
<AnThOnYhO> 用optware或者ipkg都可以安装。
<jyf1987> Relaed: 现在生意怎么样
<Relaed> jyf1987: 这倒是，这里有没有人看过1984
<iFvwm> 那不是我要重新刷。 AnThOnYhO
<Relaed> jyf1987: 9日回上海，和当地的人接头
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 不用呀
<jyf1987> Relaed: 呵呵 那你肉身现在何处？
<AnThOnYhO> flash那么大
<AnThOnYhO> 直接安装一个就行了。
<AnThOnYhO> 你就当linux系统来使用就得了。
<iFvwm> 我看下mlnet多大先。
<iFvwm> 4.6M额
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: http://hi.baidu.com/myselfdone/blog/item/5c02a90a77e13b1995ca6b8f.html
<flh> hata, irssi怎样查记录的
<AnThOnYhO> 跟pc上的不一样大呀
<BOYPT1> 1984不错
<BOYPT1> ipkg是旧版的openwrt的吧？
<iFvwm> 额。那多大呢
<BOYPT1> 我用的backfire里面是opkg
<AnThOnYhO> http://pandoric.googlecode.com/svn/optware/stable/
<AnThOnYhO> 我得找找
<AnThOnYhO> ipkg是openwrt用的。
<AnThOnYhO> optware是通用的。
<BOYPT1> O ~
<AnThOnYhO> BOYPT1: 你的是什么设备。
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 其实也不用怕
<AnThOnYhO> 你加个u盘上去
<BOYPT1> AnThOnYhO: 我没用设备，在虚拟机做路由器用的
<AnThOnYhO> 要装多少随你装
<hata> flh: 怎样？
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @cwyzm RT @wuquan: RT @Liuqingshan: 时装老板陈开频杭州高楼挂横幅 “独裁必腐败  专制丧人心”, 直言社会堕落"总要有人行动"哪怕坐牢义无反顾 (图) http://goo.gl/fb/GmVbu
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 如果是外接的sda1上面启动服务。那显得不可靠些。
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @MingL0019 RT @freemoren: http://youtu.be/gOUvdNjs_Cg  （视频4）10月钓鱼岛附近发生的中日撞船事件。视频中显示中国渔船第1次主动撞击日本巡视艇
<BOYPT1> 我没找到openwrt的默认挂载点哪里设置。。。
<iFvwm> 搞一个现成的试试先。
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 大概3M的样子
<BOYPT1> root@OpenWrt:~# ipkg
<BOYPT1> -ash: ipkg: not found
<BOYPT1> backfire只有opkg。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 这个16M够用了
<AnThOnYhO> 固件只占了差不多4M
<BOYPT1> 很小。
<iFvwm> 咋不搞一个256M的出来。
<iFvwm> 太节约了
<BOYPT1> 我编译的x86，内核1.7M，FS 1.4M
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 晕，是固态闪存呀
<AnThOnYhO> flash呀
<AnThOnYhO> 贵得很
<iFvwm> 那有啥。
<BOYPT1> 你插个U盘也行
<AnThOnYhO> 并且普通人家只用到4M
<iFvwm> 又不是SSD
<AnThOnYhO> 哪能给你当那么大。
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @B_L_E_U RT @zhaxiban001: http://info.vanpeople.com/?action-viewnews-itemid-99061 传胡锦涛决心要搞“社会主义两党制”
<BOYPT1> 只要内核有驱动认到就行了
<AnThOnYhO> 这个比ssd还贵呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我跟你说放u盘是正道。
<iFvwm> 不是吧。怎么可能还贵
<BOYPT1> 不是，很便宜的
<BOYPT1> 跟MP3上的Flash一样
<AnThOnYhO> http://oleg.wl500g.info/bin/mlnet/
<AnThOnYhO> 好吧
<BOYPT1> 可能封装有些不同
<AnThOnYhO> 找到一个1M都不到的
<BOYPT1> 找到合适就行
<AnThOnYhO> http://neture.homeip.net/digiland/viewtopic.php?id=151
<iFvwm> 嗯。我也觉得。这没写速度需要的flash，应该够便宜的
<AnThOnYhO> 为什么多个usb好呀
<AnThOnYhO> 就是方便扩充
<BOYPT1> 因为wrt跑的时候不需要写flash的
<AnThOnYhO> 不然可玩性就降多了。
<BOYPT1> 都映射到shm了
<iFvwm> 会不会带不起usb硬盘，硬盘要外挂电源
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 这个有可能的。
<DaBao> 大家好
<BOYPT1> 当然要外挂啦
<BOYPT1> 路由器才多大个电源
<AnThOnYhO> u盘就不需要的
<AnThOnYhO> 移动硬盘需要
<iFvwm> 那我的硬盘。没电源。。记得
<BOYPT1> =。= 没电源，USB也有两个接口
<flh> zhang_, 老兄，在玩什么？
<BOYPT1> 一个接电源就好
<AnThOnYhO> 你接个usb hub
<iFvwm> 。
<AnThOnYhO> 找个带电源的。
<iFvwm> 那我不如自己作一根线
<AnThOnYhO> 你加个u盘上去，一个分来装软件
<AnThOnYhO> 其它用来下载
<AnThOnYhO> 多爽呀
<iFvwm> 其实，我没很多需要下载的。 lol 最多玩玩
<BOYPT1> =。= 玩而已，能下得了多少
<iFvwm> ml没积分嘛。随便下的
<BOYPT1> 。。。。
<BOYPT1> 也没有鄙视别人速度的功能
<iFvwm> 。。 lol
<DaBao> 听说疼逊10号要关空间了
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 实在点，先推荐几个片子再说
<XanaduNWH> 关吧，TX整个都关掉才好
<DaBao> XanaduNWH: 我也是这么想的，呵呵
<BOYPT1> 对!
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 那个什么经的秘密
<iFvwm> 。
<ugoubuntu> 10号关空间？？
<DaBao> 据说
<AnThOnYhO> 凯尔经的秘密
<DaBao> 但现在又听同事说是假的
<ugoubuntu> DaBao: 那它不弄个一键转到wordpress?
<AnThOnYhO> ok
<AnThOnYhO> 先闪去睡一觉
<AnThOnYhO> 困死了。
<GodKiller> ugoubuntu: wp访问很慢
<DaBao> wordpress？
<iFvwm> 额。这个。上次我以为不好看。没下
<tonghuix> 现在TM的还不让上webQQ，我们这个linux用户彻底被忽略鸟
<GodKiller> 是啊
<BOYPT> 不奇怪阿，腾讯先放消息出来探风，觉得不合适就出来辟谣
<ugoubuntu> DaBao: 应该是假的，估计这个消息放出来是测试民意的。毕竟它才弄了个一键將livespace转到
<jyf1987> 北京联通开了 20M的宽带 额
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 其实给你娃看不错。
<BOYPT> 腾讯很会玩手段的
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 盗梦空间
<AnThOnYhO> 最近就看这两部
<DaBao> 我到是无所谓，不过我那些同事可有点急了，呵呵
<iFvwm> 哦
<DaBao> 煽动他们退出去
<BOYPT> QQ哪有什么好依赖的
<edge2009> 别用球球啦！gtalk吧
<ugoubuntu> BOYPT: 既然我们都有同样的共识，说明TX手段也不高名嘛。
<hata> bitlbee是不是要root权限的
<BOYPT> ugoubuntu: lol
<ugoubuntu> edge2009: 唉，没人给我聊Gtalk，Htalk上面也只有几个不联系的联系人
<DaBao> 遁，写方案去
<edge2009> 加我把
<BOYPT> ugoubuntu: =。= 我GTalk都爆了几乎
<edge2009> biyuehua@购买力、
<Router2> jyf1987: 20M得多少钱呐
<edge2009> biyuehua@gmail.com
<jyf1987> Router2: 598/月
<ugoubuntu> 好啊～
<BOYPT> ugoubuntu: 加了gt群好多人
<hata> gt群多少？
<ugoubuntu> 哪儿的gt群？
<lkk-> BOYPT: 多少人
<edge2009> ubuntu的输入法真的挺破的
<edge2009> 效率太慢
<AnThOnYhO> 可以加入我们的爱枣报群
<lkk-> BOYPT: 给个我也加入
<BOYPT> hata: http://www.fanhe.org/blog/2010/11/gtalk-group-partychat/
<iFvwm> edge2009: 自己要会选输入法。
<BOYPT> 我看这里加的
<AnThOnYhO> izaobaogtalk@appspot.com
<AnThOnYhO> 加入的时候
<AnThOnYhO> 输入
<lkk-> BOYPT: 有没有 ubuntu 的
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 。。。这啥话题的哦
<AnThOnYhO>  /join nickname
<edge2009> biyuehua@chatterous.com
<BOYPT> 。。。。。你可以自己建个
<edge2009> 群
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 都聊
<AnThOnYhO> 是爱枣报网站的
<Router2> jyf1987: 真够黑的
<AnThOnYhO> www.izaobao.us
<AnThOnYhO> 你不看呀
<BOYPT> partychapp.appspot.com 里面新建房间就可以了
<hata> douban？
<edge2009> 啥输入法好点呢
<liuhaitao> 好热闹啊
<jyf1987> Router2: 你见过北京有白天么
<edge2009> 推荐一下
<BOYPT> 嗯
<iFvwm> root	Can't open a groupchat with izaobaogtalk@appspot.com.
<liuhaitao> 为什么前段时间我一直登不上freenode呢
<BOYPT> 枣报被wall的了吧？
<BOYPT> 不会吧我每天都上
<AnThOnYhO> izaobaogtalk@appspot.com
<AnThOnYhO> 没错呀
<AnThOnYhO> 先加做好友
<AnThOnYhO> 然后输入 /join nickname
<liuhaitao> BOYPT: 我今天才上成功，以为给墙了呢
<iFvwm> 加了，打不开
<AnThOnYhO> 不可能呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我这边显示在线
<feder> webqq 不能用啊
<iFvwm> 我先看下命令。 lol
<edge2009> 加我的把biyuehua@chatterous.com，gtalk
<edge2009> 群
<edge2009> 哦哦哦
<edge2009> 刚刚出炉的
<UU123> GT群延迟太严重了
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 你这是gtalk还是msn
<BOYPT> =。=怎么会呢
<BOYPT> 除非你的机器人太慢了
<BOYPT> 豆瓣那个是建立在GAE的
<UU123> 和机会无关
<UU123> 很多人都这个反应
<BOYPT> chatterous不好用
<BOYPT> 被墙，看记录不方便
<jyf1987> BOYPT: 你傻了 gmail李有记录的
<BOYPT> 我说你离线的时候
<jyf1987> 离线你还查什么记录 额
<A_corner> edge2009: fcitx-utf8就不错啊
<hata> BOYPT: 用机械人啊。。
<BOYPT> jyf1987: partychapp可以记录十多条
<BOYPT> 你上线时候发给你
<jyf1987> BOYPT: 有的bot可以的
<BOYPT> jyf1987: partychapp就是bot嘛。。。
<jyf1987> 不过bot慢 还是要 s2s这种好
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 都接受了。你在那边叫我下看看。或者小窗口
<ugoubuntu> 不错 好用 Gtalk也有群了
<liuhaitao> gtalk 如何用群？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: bash里有空语句么？
<BOYPT> 有
<BOYPT> :;
<roylez> pocoyo: echo >/dev/null ?
<BOYPT> pocoyo: 就一个冒号:
<flh> lainme, 请教，在本地，xchat的聊天记录在哪里？
<lainme> flh: 没用过xchat
<pocoyo> BOYPT: 怎么用 . 也可以表示？ 没出啥错。
<pocoyo> roylez: :D
<roylez> pocoyo: 笑啥
<BOYPT> .不同，.跟source命令是一样的
<BOYPT> :才是空命令
<pocoyo> roylez: 想if else里不出来 不做动作。
<pocoyo> BOYPT: 多谢。
<XanaduNWH> flh:  ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<pocoyo> BOYPT: 不同行 不用加;号么？
<BOYPT> 当然阿
<flh> XanaduNWH, 非常感谢，我查找看看
<pocoyo> BOYPT: 明白了 多谢
<hata> BOYPT: 用不了table键
<hata> BOYPT: 有点麻烦了
<BOYPT> hata: 用什么地方
<flh> XanaduNWH, 没有那个文件，可能没有配置它
<hata> BOYPT: gtalk那里，那个群
<BOYPT> 。。。好吧所以我这里也没习惯敲别人名字
<BOYPT> 人家只是模拟群
<flh> XanaduNWH, 目录只有这些：chanopt.conf  colors.conf  downloads  ignore.conf  keybindings.conf  notify.conf  scrollback  servlist_.conf  sound.conf  xchat.conf
<hata> 没错
<hata> BOYPT: 没错
<flh> XanaduNWH, 我的环境是拼拼凑凑的debian6
<BOYPT> deb6的源还很多得更新...
<flh> BOYPT, 目前我用的源sohu的
<flh> BOYPT, 以色利有一个源，可能是最新的，我没有用
<BOYPT> 我在公司做了个本地源
<BOYPT> 过天同步一下居然要重新下几G
<flh> BOYPT, 要多大空间，squeeze的源？
<BOYPT> flh: 我看看
<BOYPT> 46G， amd64跟i386
<BOYPT> 指做了main的
<BOYPT> 跟main/debian-installer
<widon> 用pppd拨号不复位网卡就不能再次拨是什么原因啊。。。
<flh> BOYPT, 我想下载dvd,只有第一张dvd下载快，其它的慢死了，是以色利的服务器
<flh> BOYPT, 46G是天文数字啊，我觉得
<BOYPT> 。。。
<XanaduNWH> flh: 聊天记录写入日志是Xchat的一个选项
<slack_zbb> 下那么大干吗
<flh> BOYPT, lenny i386的dvd总共不到20G
<slack_zbb> 那么多用不上的。下载它做什么呀。
<BOYPT> =。= 要DVD干嘛
<flh> XanaduNWH, 谢谢指教
<BOYPT> 其实要完成debian-installer 的pxe安装，用dvd1够了没？
<BOYPT> slack_zbb: 硬盘多得用不完。
<flh> BOYPT, 我有时安装时，用第一张cd, 但硬盘安装对应的文件，不十分一致，有错误信息，虽然也装得了
<BOYPT> flh: pxe启动的特别挑剔
<slack_zbb> 硬盘大。哦。是这 样子呀。存些有意义的东西。
<BOYPT> slack_zbb: 公司的机器多的是
<Rothsdad> archlinux's problem, I want to know the location of the package which I downloaded from yaourt?
<flh> BOYPT, 我以为是squeeze内核及其它文件更新问题，版本变化
<BOYPT> Rothsdad: /var/abs/local, or /tmp/yaourt-xxx-
<Rothsdad> BOYPT: thx
<BOYPT> Rothsdad: /etc/yaourtrc 有写
<flh> slack_zbb, 下dvd,安装系统快，，，，其它没有什么用
<Rothsdad> BOYPT: I see
<BOYPT> 因为squeeze还没发布，用DVD装又太旧了
<flh> BOYPT, 目前我不喜欢lenny,,软件版本旧，那些dvd又舍不下删除，好烦
<NoIE> http://wowubuntu.com/pps.html
<lerosua> http://download.ppstream.com/ppstream_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<^k^> ⇪ title: » PPS for Linux 正式发布 Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<tonghuix> 我发现用Pidgin上QQ还是不能用，只能看到自己上线，其他人一律看不到
<edge2009> 是亚
<edge2009> 我看看
<tonghuix> 草你大爷的SB疼讯
<edge2009> 好消息
<flh> BOYPT, 其实我用dvd,主要是为装一下xorg,  有没有单过的xorg.deb包，？对于debian系统
<edge2009> pps假的把
<offensive> 以前还有一个DOS版的QQ，现在也不能用了
<edge2009> 不是早就不能用了吗
<BOYPT> flh: 没用deb装过X 。。。
<edge2009> 我，dos也能qq
<BOYPT> flh: 不止吧，ubuntu里面一大堆包
<flh> BOYPT, 是的，依赖，库呀，一大堆
<Rothsdad> I had wrote a cli qq before
<flh> BOYPT, 我的网速，安装xorg要五分钟的样子
<flh> BOYPT, 你是ubu系统？
<BOYPT> flh: Arch
<BOYPT> flh: 以前用ub
<Rothsdad> another problem, how to use ubuntu font in arch, is there a package for it?
<flh> BOYPT, arch要比debian好一些吗？个人感觉。。。。。
<BOYPT> yaourt ubuntu
<Rothsdad> BOYPT: I have used packer now , not yaourt
<BOYPT> flh: 包系统简单，容易手动更改包
<flh> BOYPT, 多人劝我上，我不敢，一无所知
<BOYPT> Rothsdad: 一些比如cairo的包包含了ubuntu补丁的，在abs里面。用yaourt找来安装就是了。字体没什么特别的，中文用microhei
<ofan> 装个dpkg么～
<Rothsdad> flh: have a try for archbang
<Rothsdad> flh: it has a GUI (openbox)
<flh> BOYPT, 谢谢，你好
<flh> Rothsdad,  , 谢谢，你好
<realtecho> empathy可以支持QQ群么
<BOYPT> 不过貌似最近版本的cairo接纳了ub的字体渲染补丁了吧？升级后没用ub补丁，字体也正常了
<BOYPT> 74 aur/ppstream 1.0.0-1 (1)
<zhang_> flh:
<zhang_> flh:给老婆做饭呢
<ofan> 还用啥qq
<BOYPT> 真快
<flh> BOYPT, arch自定义安装，灵活度跟debian差不多吗？
<BOYPT> 灵活多了
<zhang_> flh, 呵呵!不好意思
<flh> BOYPT, 喜欢，就这点
<BOYPT> flh: 看阿，pps已经有包了
<Rothsdad> both are smart
<zhang_> flh,今天没课?
<flh> zhang_, 您好
<realtecho> 我也不想用QQ,可是中国这国情不是。。。
<zhang_> flh:你好
<flh> zhang_, 是的，没有事
<BOYPT> flh: 昨天发的支付宝插件也是马上有arch包的
<Rothsdad> debian is more powerful than arch, but arch is more KISS
<BOYPT> Rothsdad: agree
<GodKiller> realtecho: 貌似不可以把
<realtecho> GodKiller: 唉。。。
<hata> pidgin有没有插件可以忽略某个联系人的通知？
<BOYPT> hata: 您自己写个吧。。。
<flh> BOYPT, 为了一个音频，我的debian换成了ub的新内核，工作正常，但还有部分音频播放器，用不了hdmi音频
<flh> BOYPT, 不知有没有跟我一样的硬件的朋友
<BOYPT> flh: 不知道...
<BOYPT> flh: 我的本本也有hdmi，不过我没设备用，哈哈
<flh> BOYPT, 我外接显示器上，有个hdmi  视频和音频直接到外接显示器上，ub解决的好，debian就不如意了
<flh> BOYPT, 直接贴图的那个网址，我忘了？告诉下
<BOYPT> flh: 不是paste.ubuntu.org.cn么
<flh> billy3321, 请教：直接贴图的那个网址，我忘了？告诉下
<ofan> 好多arch党
<flh> ofan,   请教：直接贴图的那个网址，我忘了
<ofan> flh: imgur.com  paste.ubuntu.org.cn 都可以
<flh> ofan,   谢谢指点！
<iFvwm> lainme: .
<lainme> iFvwm: 什么事
<zhang_> flh
<lainme> iFvwm: gtalk的应该是@join或是/join
<flh> zhang_, 在，你好
<flh> zhang_, 也是看看人家聊天
<iFvwm> 额。跑这边
<iFvwm> ï¼ 
<lainme> iFvwm: 看花眼了
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 那该跑哪边？
<zhang_> flh:呵呵,恩,没事聊天哈
<iFvwm> 都不对的哦。 lainme
<ofan> http://www.kanasshop.com/  这玩意 有没有问题～～
<zhang_> flh:我用了鼠标的滚动,切换工作区了,我说怎么一下子找不到了呢
<flh> zhang_, 昨天换了个窗口管理器，用起来不顺手
<zhang_> 呵呵
<zhang_> flh:不至于吧!linux里东西那么多,我觉得这个fluxbox就不错
<zhang_> flh, 大家都说自己用的好,其实都好,熟悉就好呵呵
<flh> zhang_, 还可以，国外用的人，他们说比较多，
<lainme> iFvwm: 好像有的群要通过审核什么的
<iFvwm> nnnd 不要的吧。老自动显示。要加的，还不知道加
<iFvwm> 那过了的
<flh> zhang_, 是的，顺手才好
<zhang_> 呵呵,高手还说用fvwm呢
<zhang_> flh:那么多命令看都看不懂呵呵
<flh> zhang_, 我最喜欢的是窗口一条线我鼠标切换工作区这两点
<zhang_> 呵呵,这还不够阿
<zhang_> flh:很不错了阿 !
<NoIE> rtmeme‎: 他本来用的是360浏览器，然后QQ强迫他装了搜狗浏览器。然后装的过程中360又弹窗阻止，然后搜狗浏览器又弹窗说请解除阻止~~话说你们两家..
<NoIE> Twitter - 58 秒前
<flh> zhang_, 你的字体红色，在你自己的窗口上，如何？
<zhang_> 是灰色的
<zhang_> 自己看的,出奇的难看
<flh> zhang_, 我的颜色呢？有变化不？
<zhang_> 你的颜色是红的
<NoIE> 预言：支持QQ的将有七武海，360的盟友会有四皇_海贼王吧_贴吧. 预言：支持QQ的将有七武海，360的盟友会有四皇. 到百度贴吧首页 ...
<NoIE> tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=927867233 - 秒前
<zhang_> 我这是灰色
<flh> zhang_, 我想要的是，最好能将自己的文字颜色区分出来
<zhang_> flh:我这也设置不出来,不知道为什么
<flh> zhang_, 我们初学，一切皆默认啊
<zhang_> flh:呵呵!最简单的就是最好的
<lainme> iFvwm: 那个加好友后，/join nick就可以了
<zhang_> flh:先下了 今天答应陪老婆去逛街的,呵呵,有空聊拜拜
<flh> lainme, 加好友是不是  /join   对方的名字  ？
<oceanboo> flh: 你是用ub的？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 啥群？
<flh> oceanboo, 是debian
<lainme> flh: bitlbee？是“add gtalk 帐号”
<lainme> flh: /join nick 是加群的时候给自己一个别名
<iFvwm> nnnd 看wiki才知道。要那&号。 lainme
<lkk-> http://pip.io/#/channel/ubuntu
<nsdy> 注意注意 PPS for Linux 发布....网络电视   http://www.osmsg.com/2010/11/pps-for-linux-%E5%8F%91%E5%B8%83/
<^k^> ⇪ 已经发了标题
<flh> oceanboo, 怎么问我用ub?什么事？
<Warm_HUG> 有人嘛？
<NoIE> 运行PPS失败的飘过。。。
<Warm_HUG> child pid 可以在父进程中改变不？
<flh> Warm_HUG, 眼下共105人
<slack_zbb> ：）
<Warm_HUG> flh: hi
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 你那早报的。还是进不去。
<flh> Warm_HUG, 你问的问题我不懂，过会也许有人回答，要详尽点喽
<lainme> AnThOnYhO: 那个早报的是这个？http://www.izaobao.us/
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: EE呀，child pid 可以在父进程中改变不？
<flh> nsdy
<iFvwm> 不知道。这太高级了
<ofan> pid是系统分配的  不能自己改吧
<oceanboo> flh: 想找个用deb系的帮我转换一下deb包 嘿嘿
<Warm_HUG> ofan: child_pid = wait(&stat_val);是啥意思呢？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: crontab 那个 */8 每隔8分的话 居然是从0分开始。到56分。。。再从0开始。。
<flh> oceanboo, 我就是帮了，也发不了文件，deb转其它？
<oceanboo> flh: deb转tar
<ofan> Warm_HUG: man 2 wait
<flh> oceanboo, 有这样的事，deb格式转为tar?我还不会
<ai1> q
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 等待子进程状态改变，返回结束的子进程的pid
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 嗯，的确是这样，刚刚看到的.thanks
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 那就是最简单除法。当然是这样了
<Rothsdad> how to change the boot message font in arch? (I use archbang, now the font turns out red, so ugly, I want to change it )
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 如果余数是0就执行？
<Rothsdad> sry, I mean the color
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: hoho
<iFvwm> 自己想。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 想不出
<NoIE> 昨日，360公司副总裁刘峻在关于“360会不会研发自己的聊天工具”的问题时对外宣称：“之前从来没有这样想过。但从昨天晚上开始，我们有这样的想法。”不过，刘峻及360方面随后对该问题再也不愿多谈。
<iFvwm> 问你的亲戚嘛。比如谁在上小学。应该怎样算
<t502> Y这几软件都TMD不要用，扯淡，QQ还来劲了，弹了又弹
<Rothsdad> anybody help me?
<lkk-> 还好我用 TM2009
<lkk-> + vbox
 * pocoyo 敲敲 小ee的脑袋 
<iFvwm> Rothsdad: search framebuffer
<t502> 刚把 2010 qq 弄掉了，
<t502> 真TMD烦
<Rothsdad> iFvwm: framebuffer obviously cannot solve the problem
<yiwanq> 360,tx都不支持linux
<yiwanq> 全倒了好
<pocoyo> t502: 别扯了 再扯我都烦了
<lkk-> google支持 linux
<t502> 360我重来都不用
<unknown379> yiwanq: 360怎样支持linux?
<t502> 我也烦了
<yiwanq> linux也不需要360
<Rothsdad> iFvwm: it's the configure of archlinux the operation system
<t502> 我是被QQ弹烦的
<yiwanq> 但tx不支持linux，踩它
<lkk-> 360 太笨了
<iFvwm> Rothsdad: ? i must first install fb.
<unknown379> 现在只用linux QQ凑合能和女朋友聊天就行了
<iFvwm> nnnd 不说鸟语。要不找 happyaron
<lkk-> 聊天可以用 阿里旺旺 网页版本
<XanaduNWH> Linux QQ还能用呢？
 * Warm_HUG /ban 360||qihoo||qq|tx
<iFvwm> 360几好的。后台很干净。不偷偷传东西。
<NoIE> 我一定是第一次安装 fb 。。。不通啊？
<unknown379> XanaduNWH: 能啊，虽然时常有些问题，但是至少能登录，毕竟是疼迅自己的客户端嘛～
<yiwanq> 支持网易，没见过网易的linux软件，但用过网易的软件源
<t502> TX的东西，也就是 webqq还能用用，
<NoIE> lkk-: 可以传图片吗？
<XanaduNWH> unknown379: 我这里经常crash
<Rothsdad> 360 is suck as a hacker software
<yiwanq> 以前常用webqq，被封了
<t502> 可TMD停掉了，
<NoIE> yiwanq: Wine下不能使用网易泡泡。
<unknown379> XanaduNWH: 我从没有过唉～两个电脑一台10.04lts一台10.10的都能正常用～就是传文件总是没有速度，而且有时候好友备注会移花接木
<iFvwm> yiwanq: 瞎支持。163连个网页都作不好。
<t502> 以后在 irc 里建群聊天室
<yiwanq> 金山词霸据说有个linux版的，红旗上有，但没用过
<unknown379> 有stardic就行了
<yiwanq> 我这里的星际译王有600M的字典，经过筛选的
<unknown379> 可以用金山词霸的字典的
<Rothsdad> people here are not as professional as before, now full of newbies
<ugoubuntu> 我用GoldenDci
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 是啥？
<ugoubuntu> GoldenDict
<zhang_> 金山在win下用的时候感觉特别耗内存
<ugoubuntu> 类似有道
<NoIE> 我有一个问题，为什么我在一个浏览器里运行网页游戏（自动练级中。。。）。
<NoIE> 我不去管他，而他却能影响我的iBus输入法？
<NoIE> 我一直在用Empathy呀？我没去动网页游戏。
<lkk-> 不要闲聊了
<ugoubuntu> 软件中心中有
<yiwanq> 金山词霸win版也用过，特卡
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 那个可以自己加字典不？
 * Rothsdad I quit, bye~
<ugoubuntu> 支持金山的词典文件.dct格式等，从Scraft那个词典的网站上能下
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 哦，回家试试，多谢了！
<ugoubuntu> 交互上还不错
<unknown379> stardic主要是选词有点麻烦，需要选中文本才行
<XanaduNWH> 谁知道x86_64的包和i686的包有啥区别。
<XanaduNWH> i686是32位的？
<ugoubuntu> GoldenDict也不能输入中文，不过可以选择链接到Google词典上
<ugoubuntu> 网页的
<yiwanq> i686用x86的吧
<ugoubuntu> 自己在记事本中输入中文，再粘贴到google dictionary 就行了
<lkk-> XanaduNWH: 非64
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 似乎有点麻烦～
<ugoubuntu> unknown379: 我偶尔翻译中文到英文，多是翻译英文到中文，所以不觉的
<yiwanq> 64位的系统目前有用吗，64位的程序蛮少吧
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 哦，多一个选择总是好的哈！～
<ugoubuntu> unknown379: 恩
<lainme> yiwanq: 源里的都行
<t502> 有谁玩 skyeye?
<unknown379> 乍看以为skype了
<flh> unknown379: sdcv 安装什么英汉汉英的双解词典比较好，为的是选词方便？
<jyf1987> ps 有什么显示的软件么？ 我的 foxitreader打开不了
<unknown379> flh: 我用郎道的英汉/汉英，比较简易
<t502> 配置 arm9 总是失败
<ugoubuntu> GoldenDict可以通过Ctrl+C C翻译粘贴板中的词句，这就不分中文，还是英文了。 而且关联了Google网页词典，就解决语言问题了
<flh> unknown379: 谢谢，
<flh> unknown379: 谢谢，我以前用兰道的，要选，不方便
<unknown379> flh: 选词方便的话，目前linux里还没有能像windows里的lingoes那样鼠标悬停就自动翻译的
<unknown379> flh: lingoes是我最喜欢的翻译软件，可惜没linux版～
<flh> unknown379: 唉，
<t502> 唉，没人理我
<flh> unknown379: 我一直用兰道的，就是觉得12345什么太不方便
<XanaduNWH> lkk-: i686和x86_64有啥区别？通用么？
<NoIE> 不通用。
<t502> i686 32位架构, x86_64 64位
<XanaduNWH> 想在64位Linux上装个64位的Oracle11g，但是发现好多包找不到。。。
<lkk-> XanaduNWH: 不通用
<NoIE> 在 UbuntuTweak 里有一个 IBus 1.2 for lucid。
<ugoubuntu> flh: unknown379:GoldenDict支持划线取词
<NoIE> 这个是什么东西？
<NoIE> 在 UbuntuTweak 里有一个 IBus 1.2 for lucid 。
<NoIE> 这个是什么东西？
<flh> ugoubuntu: 谢谢指点，我还没有用过
<ugoubuntu> flh: 恩，好用所以分享
<flh> ugoubuntu: 我一直用sdcv这个精简的
<flh> ugoubuntu: 平常只是在终端下用一下，还算方便
<iFvwm> flh: 干嘛不设置热键。
<NoIE> 在 UbuntuTweak 里有一个 IBus 1.2 for lucid 。
<iFvwm> 还开终端。麻烦不
<NoIE> 这个是什么东西？
<NoIE> 为什么我这里是1.3？
<iFvwm> 自己去问作者嘛 NoIE
<flh> iFvwm: 比较笨，我一直是在终端下工作
<iFvwm> 你可以抄现成的脚本。osd显示翻译结果的
<iFvwm> 难道是tty下？
<flh> iFvwm: 本想用irssi上这里，输入法弄不了，xterm下，目前就用xchat了
<NoIE> iFvwm: 哪位是作者？
<flh> iFvwm: xterm或者urxvt
<iFvwm> 额。作者通常有邮箱。还有官网。自己找嘛
<iFvwm> flh: irssi和输入法何关呢
<t502> 同ee问
<flh> iFvwm: 要聊天就要有输入法，中文的
<iFvwm> . irssi只是一个寄生虫。寄生在某终端下。输入法和终端有关，还说得过去
<flh> iFvwm: 不清楚，我在终端下打开irssi,,,,,结果不能输入中文，就这样
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 哦？！那我现在就试试～
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: EE哦，如果不开X，那个黑乎乎的界面比较准确的叫法是什么？
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> tty
<Warm_HUG> 全称呢？
<iFvwm> 去百科网站搜索全称
<flh> iFvwm: tty是不是叫控制台？
<ugoubuntu> unknown379: 好的，试试吧，就不容易找是词典。在那个star什么的词典（也是ubuntu上的，我瞧瞧）的网站有，
<iFvwm> 那不同了
<jyf1987> tty全名什么来着
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 就是和stardic的辞典通用咯？
<ugoubuntu> 对
<ugoubuntu> unknown379: 对的
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 大好！
<slack_zbb> 乱码不。
<Warm_HUG> The preferred term for a TDD by the Deaf community. This term originated with the Teletype Terminal, which was a loud mechanical printer with poor print quality used to transmit encoded text information over telephone lines.
<flh> iFvwm: 您是不是用fvwm窗口管理器？
<lerosua> jyf1987:
<slack_zbb> 我现在乱码不
<jyf1987> lerosua: 叔 您说 有啥事
<lerosua> jyf1987: ee让我确认一下你在不
<slack_zbb> 我打的字乱码不。
<Warm_HUG> 没乱
<jyf1987> lerosua: 有啥事？
<iFvwm> flh: 是啊
<iFvwm> ï¼ ï¼ 
<lerosua> jyf1987: 没事
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你这不折腾我么
<flh> iFvwm: fvwm难搞，它相当接近win吧？
<iFvwm> 我咋说过确认了。 @
<slack_zbb> ·。。·
<iFvwm> flh: 那。。。。没关系。
<lerosua> jyf1987: 今天没见你发言，以为你不在嘛。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你这句话暴露了 ee今天应该看见过我说话的 分明是你自己要确认 却推ee身上
<flh> iFvwm: fvwm，以前想后，配置太难，后来就用fluxbox了
<Warm_HUG> 通常的EOF应该是'\0'吧？
<iFvwm> fvwm只是最彻底的让你自己控制窗口而已。 flh
<t502> fvwm折腾啊
<flh> iFvwm:
<slack_zbb> 是的。
<slack_zbb> 折磨
<iFvwm> eof是文本处理中用的。怎么会是\0
<iFvwm> 啥哦。
<jyf1987> 有可能阿
<iFvwm> 配置一次。就永远不要改了。 slack_zbb
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 一般定义成多少？
<iFvwm> 那看软件自己
<slack_zbb> 是的。
<Warm_HUG> 呃，我可以自己写东西看
<slack_zbb> 你喜欢fvwm吧。
<iFvwm> 老机器也跑
<iFvwm> 开那么多东西。内存才3xx
<jyf1987> 3xx G
<Warm_HUG> 原来是-1
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 也是要鼠标选中以后才能翻译哦
<ugoubuntu> unknown379: 对的
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 不过竟然能自动加载我之前stardic装的字典
<Warm_HUG> fvwm不想配置，可以装fvwm-crystal？是这么拼的，大概
<ugoubuntu> unknown379: 鼠标停留不行
<unknown379> ugoubuntu: 恩～不过速度挺快
<ugoubuntu> unknown379: 呵呵
<flh> iFvwm: 贴张你的桌面看看，好吗？
<Guest13823> 请问下我开机后 Grub引导debian. 之后一直停在Begin: Waiting for root file system
<iFvwm> 就一个空桌面？ flh
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/121908
<flh> iFvwm: 我以前安装过，感觉就是windows,配置又特别难弄，就放弃了
<flh> iFvwm: 是啊，看看你的桌面，怎么个漂亮
<iFvwm> fvwm不需要漂亮吧。只要好用。
<iFvwm> 要漂亮，加一堆桌面的东西就是
<flh> iFvwm: 以前从网上看到，它是如何如何漂亮，我只是从没有见识它，真的
<hata> iFvwm: 你论坛贴的天气桌面有代码吗？
<iFvwm> 如果要漂亮。那fvwm是可以模仿任何wm的
<iFvwm> hata: 论坛有
<iFvwm> habak-w.pl
<hata> ifvwm没有啊
<hata> ifvwm：没有啊
<iFvwm> .
<calebot> fvwm++
<hata> ifvwm：浏览不了
<hata> fvwm 2。0 是什么
<iFvwm> hata: 那你会perl不。会，我就发一个给你
<hata> 会
<iFvwm> calebot: 你的evil更牛皮嘛
<iFvwm> hata: 那给邮箱
<hata> 除了乱码部分
<iFvwm> 啥乱码
<flh> iFvwm: 进不了  habak-w.pl
<BOYPT> 乱码非码
<iFvwm> 。
<t502> iFvwm: 偶看了你那篇箸名的 fvwm配置文档，试了一下，结果，痛苦尔终
<hata> 我现在能输出一个填写的信息，我想看看怎样换成天气图贴上
<hata> 我现在能输出一个天气的信息，我想看看怎样换成天气图贴上
<iFvwm> http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=eexp-bin.git&h=ea1ab8c79e5803fed7bfe6cb316cae69c136b9b8&f=habak-w.pl
<^k^> ⇪ title: eexp-bin.git - Blob - ViewGit
<zhang_> bz2压缩怎么解阿
<flh> t502: 也受了fvwm之累？
<iFvwm> 哦。还要图片目录
<zhang_> flh
<flh> zhang_: 解压1：bzip2 -d FileName.bz2
<flh> 解压2：bunzip2 FileName.bz2
<t502> flh: 折腾过，实在折腾不起，结果用了简单的openbox
<zhang_> 怎么还1和2阿
<flh> zhang_: 自己选择呀
<zhang_> 哦!好的!谢谢
<flh> zhang_: 我也同样感受，结果上了fluxbox
<iFvwm> hata: http://code.google.com/p/habak-w/ 图片目录
<flh> iFvwm: 眼下正好有108聊友啊
<GodKiller> ...
<iFvwm> 109
<flh> ChanServ: : 眼下正好有108聊友啊
<hata> iFvwm：你的图片太没有美感了：p
<Jian> fvwm 倒腾倒是可以，常用还是有点别扭，现在比较习惯安逸的环境。而且越来越就得 KDE 的很多部分不错，尤其 Kontact 难以舍弃。
<iFvwm> 那你找一套好看的罗
<hata> iFvwm: 代码却如此精致
<iFvwm> Jian: wm和软件无关啊
<hata> 我用ubuntu那套好了
<iFvwm> hata: 那到没。这脚本，实现为目的的。没改成全pl的
<flh> iFvwm: 为什么我们显示的数字不同？
<iFvwm> ？
<Jian> iFvwm, wm 和软件无关我是知道的，只不过绝大多数人选择 fvwm 是因为不喜欢 gnome ， kde 下面的集成软件。
<iFvwm> 那还有很多wm嘛
<Jian> 所以，现实意义上 ， wm 和软件 “相关” ， 一旦做出了选择， 基本就选择好了一套自己使用的软件了。
<iFvwm> 这里就少有gnome的 kde的。都是乱七八糟的wm的。你自己问问。
<iFvwm> 额。 Jian 那欢迎你加入 forxp 党。
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<Jian> 呵呵，绝大部分的 wm 我都倒腾过了。理解！
<flh> iFvwm: 你的说法正确，gnome很少
<jyf1987> Jian: 谁说无关的？ 你用用 ion3 看看 托盘都没了
<Jian> 现在比较难，所以挺依赖 kde 的
<Jian> 懒
<Jian> iFvwm, 什么是 forxp 党？ 这里常常有 “被加入” 吗？ ;-)
<jyf1987> 还有forxp党？
<iFvwm> 就是你说的，选择好了软件，定形的意思。
<iFvwm> 我组建的。
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> 我有个 theme for lxde的   要不你用用 界面和xp一样 呵呵
<iFvwm> 就是没人来
<cfy> 还有另一个选择
<cfy> forexpz
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 公然组党  明天就看不到你来了
<cfy> iFvwm: ee来这吧,lol
<t502> for ee
<iFvwm> 嘛z
<jyf1987> my life is for yuri
<Guest13823> 郁闷,Debian识别错了我的 硬盘. dev/SDB9 错误 请问大家该怎么办
<iFvwm> 不带e.
<cfy> iFvwm: zsh
<Bigfatcatlove123> 都在干啥那？！
<cfy> iFvwm: e好阿
<iFvwm> .
<hata> 我还是在用gnome
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,你买 AnThOnYhO 说的那个http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589吗？
<iFvwm> 有p的。还看啥z
<cfy> iFvwm: 交互阿
<hata> 有没有野生的keyring程序
<iFvwm> 那50的？
<cfy> iFvwm: 600的
<XanaduNWH> gnome用户表示没有鸭梨
<Jian> 明天这里访问不了，就找 iFvwm ！ 竟然公开组党，还敢公开拉人入伙！
<cfy> iFvwm: 460
<cfy> Jian:  - -!
<wzssyqa> 这里有PPS的人吗？你们那包打的太烂了
<t502> eeeeeeee
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: pps的人跑这里来干嘛？？
<flh> wzssyqa: PPS指什么？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: ppstream
<Jian> 所有的 wm 中，我还是比较喜欢 fvwm 的。虽然也用过一段时间 sawfish 。
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 正式出linux版了
<flh> wzssyqa: PPS指什么？指点指点啊
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 但是debian包烂的不成样子
<wzssyqa> flh: ppstream
<Router2> wzssyqa: 我觉得不值得用PPS，只出了个针对8.04版ubuntu的deb包，连让用其它发行版的自行编译安装的机会都没有
<flh> wzssyqa: 我刚才安装了ppstream 在看电视呢
<wzssyqa> Router2: 可以的
<flh> wzssyqa: 有最新的i386包了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 哦 这样子阿 拉进来训吧  flashget也有linux版
<wzssyqa> Router2: 解压开之后，重新打包下就可以了
<jyf1987> 你看 事情正在慢慢变好呢
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那个也很烂
<iFvwm> cfy: 不要。50的就要
<jyf1987> 自从国内那几个盗版党加进来后 一些软件也按捺不住了
<Router2> wzssyqa: 我在用opensuse，它最好给我能编译安装的包或针对SUSE打好的包
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 烂归烂 总比没有好 再说 目前还不存在让所有人都满意的软件
<wzssyqa> Router2: 编译肯定不可能
<cfy> iFvwm: 多好阿，我就是怕刷成砖头
<flh> wzssyqa: 有最新的i386包了 ubuntu10.4下用得好好的
<flh> Router2: : 有最新的i386包了 ubuntu10.4下用得好好的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 但是好点从还是好的吧
<ugoubuntu> 我都在tudou和ku6上看
<wzssyqa> flh: 还得自己跑下 ldconfig
<iFvwm> 不说了有jtag嘛。那是直接烧录芯片的。没事。 cfy
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那你去抓他们来嘛
<iFvwm> 跑类spi协议的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 有jtag的都好贵
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 我不知道去哪抓啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 可是jtag和usb转换的要160元阿。。。。
<iFvwm> 嘛。。 jtag那最简单的接口。
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 他们网站上连个技术组的联系方式都没有
<iFvwm> 这。。。骗子哦。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不会用。。。。
<iFvwm> 你随便搜索。
<iFvwm> 最节约成本的接口。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你可以去论坛  也可以给他们发公函 或者打电话给他们公司客服
<cfy> iFvwm: 给教程。。。。如果我刷怀了，我来长沙找你
<cfy> lol
<iFvwm> 居然多卖100?
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我靠 行情都这么搞 卖得死贵
<jyf1987> nnd
<iFvwm> 自己找嘛。我会开机壳自己找芯片脚的
<jyf1987> 开发板不也是
<Router2> flh: 是么，我再看看去
<jyf1987> 产品才百来块的 开发板卖个 几千块
<flh> wzssyqa:
<flh> Router2: :  ppstream_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<flh> wzssyqa: ppstream_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 打电话给他们客服 称是linux用户 需要反映技术问题 多半他们会告诉你技术人员的练习方式
<Nirocfz> 启动这个ppstream，怎么还要root权限
<Router2> flh: 它就不能给个编译安装的包么
<Router2> flh: 我在用opensuse
<flh> Nirocfz: 我是输入了密码就成了
<alvin_rxg> pps -> uninstall gksu ............
<Nirocfz> flh, 是哦，弹出来个要输密码的对话框，是要干嘛
 * iFvwm 围观即将被pps绑架的家伙
<flh> Router2: :  不清楚，我见人家的信息，就downs了一个包
<cfy> 除非你卸载linux
<cfy> 否则pps无法运行。。。
<hata> 。。。
<flh> Nirocfz: 输入用户密码就成
<Router2> cfy: 哈哈
<iFvwm> 斗篷在那边，使劲的去广告。 lol
<cfy> Router2: XD
<offensive> 怎么去广告
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,jtag咋用阿。。。。。
<jyf1987> 斗篷还管这个？
<cfy> offensive: 找ee
<hata> 还是老实地用虚拟机看pps
<Router2> cfy: PPS也很中国特色的
<iFvwm> 斗篷历来喜欢搞这个啊。 jyf1987
<flh> Nirocfz: 能看了没有？朋友
<cfy> Router2: 不用pps,youku下载的，还有115
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 这是官方的
<iFvwm> offensive: 你等现成的吧
<lerosua> iFvwm: 谁说我喜欢干这个
<ugoubuntu> 那天PPs和spp打架了 你还用linux么？
<Nirocfz> flh, 能看
<Router2> cfy: 你看它美剧里的chuck,没有S01E05那集
<ugoubuntu> 哪
<cfy> Router2: 哦
<flh> Nirocfz:   能看了没有？朋友
<iFvwm> 偷别人的。你一直最喜欢啊。 lerosua
<lerosua> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 自己焊接jtag?
<jyf1987> lerosua: http://oi56.tinypic.com/28i1evl.jpg  这是原始地址 可以一直用的
<offensive> 我刚安装了一个PPS，LINUX下的，结果没有声音
<jyf1987> lerosua: 以后记得发原始地址 页面地址广告太多了
<iFvwm> cfy: 芯片支持，就可能在板子上有接口留着
<Router2> cfy: 因为那集里有敏感词广场的敏感日画面一闪而过
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我从哪取得原始地址？
<cfy> iFvwm: 说得太模糊的了
<iFvwm> 我又没实体机器。 cfy..
<flh> Nirocfz:   我遇到点问题，只是笔记本发音，hdmi上发不了音
<yiwanq> 在pps里设置一下，换alsa
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你点那个图片 她会放大 左下方有个 raw image
<iFvwm> 等我买了再说。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是吧。。。那ee你啥时候买
<cfy> iFvwm: 长沙远么
<iFvwm> 只是告诉你，有接口，就不会砖头嘛
<iFvwm> 。。。
<iFvwm> 别来
<jyf1987> lerosua: 好像看到你的浏览器有点错位
<iFvwm> 蹭饭啊
<cch> ubuntu 10.04 server 如何升级内核
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿
<iFvwm> 那你送一个机器来吧。也好
<lerosua> jyf1987: 那里是用来显示广告的。浏览正常网页当然有问题
<cfy> iFvwm: 我可以给崽崽辅导小学
<yiwanq> 在kernel.org里下载，然后编译
<cfy> iFvwm: 我可以给崽崽辅导小学内容。。。
<flh> Nirocfz:   它占用cpu情况如何？
<yiwanq> server版反正没图形
<jyf1987> lerosua: 额 是你给她改了？？
<cfy> iFvwm: 没那么多钱。。。
<yiwanq> 我编译的桌面版总是无法启动图形
<iFvwm> 你可以让他把你当马骑不。
<iFvwm> 小孩子都喜欢这套。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你这干的可是 360的事情阿 小心 pps来灭你
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 不要惯小孩阿。。。
<zhang_> 弄中文tex,弄死我了
<Nirocfz> flh, 我这百分之二十多
<zhang_> 爱,人间正道是沧桑阿
<iFvwm> 他没骑过嘛。你来了，正好
<iFvwm> :D
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是吧。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以旗你么。。。。
<iFvwm> 吃饭，不成问题
<cfy> @ @
<iFvwm> 我。他敢？
<cfy> 可怜的崽崽。。。。
<flh> Nirocfz:   差不多，还是能吃cpu啊
<cch> 有那位大侠知道　如何升级ubuntu 10.04 server kernel
<iFvwm> 额。不过骑高马。倒是骑过
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你别害了立松阿
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我又没发布过。只不过自己改着玩。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你早晚要发布的 额
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我咋害了他了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 还是找条大狗好了。。。。
<flh> Nirocfz:   它好像调节了mplayer
<iFvwm> 拉
<flh> Nirocfz:   它好像调用了mplayer
<jyf1987> lerosua: 立松跟你住一块 有可能被上门来的打手认错 以为是你
<alvin_rxg> flh: affirmative
<lerosua> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 崽崽骑腻了，还可以吃掉。。。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 赶紧去和狐臭男住
<yiwanq> 是mplayer，ubuntu的声音管理器里都可以看到
<iFvwm> cfy: nnnd 这样教小孩子的
<jyf1987> 话说 这些个软件都有linux版本了 ubuntu中国版很有前途阿
<cfy> lerosua: 长沙的？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我们这里乡下都这样的。。。
<iFvwm> 。。
<lerosua> cfy: 不是
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你好
<alvin_rxg> flh: ohayo
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你好，，，affirmative是什么？
<alvin_rxg> flh: 赞同..
<iFvwm>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<jyf1987> lerosua: linux下可以给浏览器注册协议启动么？ 比如象ie那样 从 页面上启动 thunder://xxxx这样
<iFvwm>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<iFvwm> jyf1987: ï¼ ï¼ 
<lerosua> jyf1987: 当然可以
<jyf1987> ee被老子拦腰切断了 哈哈
<hata> 都错位了
<jyf1987> lerosua: 那这个有搞头
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你也用pps看电视？
<iFvwm> 这家伙还it
<bitsMix> jyf1987, 可以 你点bt磁力链接就可以出来transmission的
<jyf1987> bitsMix: 好事一件
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我是用户 别给我当专家
<alvin_rxg> flh: 暂时测试了下，它还是和之前类似，但是没做完美
 * iFvwm 打倒假it
<cfy> lerosua: 哦
<iFvwm> 额。降级成用户了。
<danielscai> 好久没登irc了。
<hata> 我感觉bt在我这里变成上传工具了
<lerosua> cfy: ee才是
<jyf1987> 我本来就是用户阿
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 买了
<flh> alvin_rxg: 是的，hdmi不能用，，，吃cpu
<jyf1987> 我写的是python 我们的产品环境都是 freebsd
<hata> 被bitcomment和xunlei不停下载
<iFvwm> nnnd 别扯我上去。 lerosua
<jyf1987> 我也不关心那个 跟我没啥关心
<cfy> lerosua: 我以为你和ee一起的
<bitsMix> 我的pps没声音。。囧阿
<iFvwm> 额。 freebsd?
 * maonx PPS效果怎么样？
<jyf1987> 那 ubuntu中国版的开发组呢
<flh> alvin_rxg: 但比虚拟机要好多了
<jyf1987> 我要去坐镇指挥
<alvin_rxg> what's hdmi?
<bitsMix> maonx, 嘿 这里也见到你。 效果还是不错的，除了没声音
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 高清媒体接口
<maonx> bitsMix: ：） 哪里也见到我了？
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
 * bitsMix pps sound fixed
<bitsMix> maonx twitter
<maonx> bitsMix: 你这样叫还不错？ 声音都没的。。
<maonx> bitsMix: 呵呵，你的是多少，不知道我有没有fo
<bitsMix> maonx, 它默认设备是 oss 改成alsa我这里就ok了
<iFvwm> lerosua: 难道那些家伙这么傻？就去掉了？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: iFvwm 不过只要我不刷错，应该不会用到jtag吧
 * maonx 话说PPS只有deb包？
<zhang_> 大家聊点我插得进嘴的哈
<bitsMix> maonx 我在twitter上就是bitsmix 你还回复过我呢。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 他那个展示广告的调用的是什么引擎？  webkit还是火狐的
<maonx> bitsMix: ：）
<lerosua> webkit
<maonx> bitsMix: 呵呵
<jyf1987> 阿 版本号呢
<jyf1987> webkit可以做好多事阿
<lerosua> jyf1987: 用的是qt里的webkit啊 libQtWebkit
<bitsMix> maonx, pps 现在的确只有一个deb包，而且启动的时候还需要root权限。。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 难怪你容易改
<lerosua> bitsMix: 误解吧，啥时候需要root了。
<jyf1987> webkit的话 挂个聊天室不是很好么
<lerosua> bitsMix: 我都直接跑的。
 * bitsMix 怎么觉得 这个pps用的不踏实呢？
<lkk-> pps 运行时也要root ?
<jyf1987> 一边看电影 一边评论
<lkk-> 那还是 vbox 好了
<alvin_rxg> pps 不开 gksu 的 飘过……
<maonx> bitsMix: 那我Arch下没法装，最近看在线的也还好了，PPTV网站
<bitsMix> lerosua, 是嘛？我一运行就是会有那个gksu
<iFvwm> 以前就是
<lerosua> bitsMix: 噢。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1435263247
<lerosua> 因为他有个mount的动作
<cfy> iFvwm: 都卖这么贵。。。
<iFvwm> 我只要便宜的
 * bitsMix 第一次启动pps会需要root，第二次就不需要了（还是说时间的问题??)
<cfy> iFvwm: 自己做个多少钱。。。
<alvin_rxg> lerosua: mount 了什么？我只知道它开 fuse 了
<lerosua> maonx: 我就是arch下装的，有aur了。
<lerosua> alvin_rxg: /tmp/fuse
<zhang_> 哈哈,发现了一个文件管理器,
<iFvwm> 。。那费劲。要研究
<lerosua> 挂载了这个来放缓存文件
<maonx> lerosua: 那不错，晚上去试下，资源占用大么？
<lerosua> maonx: 还行吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那只能买了？你不是说简单的才jtag么。。
<alvin_rxg> lerosua: 没 gksu，没问题的啊
<maonx> lerosua: ：）
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: hi,在么？
<iFvwm> 反了吧。是jtag本身简单
<lerosua> alvin_rxg: 这个就没怎么研究了。
<jyf1987> 哈皮出来
<happyaron> jyf1987: ??
<alvin_rxg> lerosua: archlinux -> pacman -Rd gksu -> again pps
<iFvwm> lerosua: 用appamore监视
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦
<jyf1987> happyaron: 中国版的开发组在哪里？
<happyaron> jyf1987: ubuntu-china-devs
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不会是外国人开发中国版把
 * bitsMix 刚刚diy了一个firefox，等待下发中。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 肉身呢
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2050665211
<cfy> iFvwm: 比如这个。。。。
<iFvwm> 。。傻了才要这。这么贵
<happyaron> jyf1987: 都通过网络
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这么说不是正式工作人员了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 那咋办呢。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 自己焊接么。。。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你pps的缓存是怎么设置的,移了没有？
<iFvwm> 你刷坏了。再说。
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你pps的缓存是怎么设置的,移了没有？
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯，
<iFvwm> 先开机壳，看里面有接口没
<alvin_rxg> flh: ? what cache
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有几个正式的，但是社区也有很多
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这里有他们么 翻译不算哈
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过，ben nanonote可是刷不坏的哦
<iFvwm> 那是刷的上层
<flh> alvin_rxg: yes
<iFvwm> 底层你没权限动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你早起了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 有刷那个启动的阿
<jyf1987> cfy: 呵呵 刷不坏 但是可以摔坏
<cfy> jyf1987: 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> flh: for what?
<cfy> jyf1987: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ehh.
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你说irc么？
<cfy> jyf1987: 我买个这个，可以配合nn使用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太阳从西边出来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pps for linux能用了么
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我担心家目录太乱，将cache放到了其它分区
<iFvwm> 引导部分，是固件。你刷不到。才会刷不坏。 cfy
<flh> gebjgd: 丽水的，能用了
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。是哦。
<gebjgd> flh: 64位的可以么？
<flh> gebjgd: 丽水的，能用了pps,,,ppstream_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://aur.pastebin.com/n4FkJzUF  http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=42652
<iFvwm> 想想真没边。jtag就一个spi口。转usb.居然卖170
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 什么irc
<flh> gebjgd: 没有
<BOYPT> 。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 我看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 64位的可以了么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没试过
<cfy> iFvwm: 那我在研究下。。。。好歹我也是电子专业的。。。
<BOYPT> SPI转串口很容易吧。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 落泪
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你是说那个组里有没有雇员么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 你买这个 和 nn有个毛关系 我还以为你买了日本人搞的那个 sim卡网卡呢
<BOYPT> 以前玩单片机弄个
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 对
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你试试运行下，看要那些，就装哪些 lib32
<iFvwm> BOYPT: 本来就是。芯片都现成的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有几个雇员，也有不是的。
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是阿。。。。
<flh> gebjgd: 只要能安装就能用
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那以后直接往这里头吐就可以了
<cfy> jyf1987: 这个有usb,刷了linux,就可以用usb和nn通信了，完全不用开电脑咯
<BOYPT> iFvwm: 以前玩单片机上面集成有SPI跟串口
<flh> alvin_rxg: 电视是真多啊，上面pps
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你怎么不把那个makepkg弄进去阿
<iFvwm> BOYPT: 额。那种芯片呢
<alvin_rxg> flh: 不是必要的
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦，对了。。。。usb上还要接存储。。。。不能联系了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个不是我的
<jyf1987> cfy: 你好无聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以弄成你的
<jyf1987> cfy: 我有个路由 也可以这样
<cfy> jyf1987: 我没阿，我搞个玩玩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是我 maintaince 的
<cfy> jyf1987: 你有jtag的么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 你有钱
<flh> alvin_rxg: 什么不是必要的？我没有弄明白
<iFvwm> 我准备把wii改造。去控制路由。 lol
<cfy> jyf1987: 没钱。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道， 你把他的名字写了就行了
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦
<BOYPT> .......
<ugoubuntu> 发现，有的Gedit不能正常打开的文件，Emacs可以打开
<alvin_rxg> flh: 电视，不是必要的
<cfy> iFvwm: 犀利
<BOYPT> 你的路由会跳舞
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他反应那么慢
<BOYPT> iFvwm: avr单片机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这样的maintainer不要也罢
<flh> alvin_rxg: 是啊，无聊时，看看,
<iFvwm> BOYPT: 额。那指令不太好的。
<hata> gedit可以切换ascii和utf吗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是开源的，还是少碰
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你的文章呢？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 没写
<cfy> hata: ascii
<cfy> hata: ascii....
<hata> cfy: ？
<offensive> ppstream for linux没有声音，怎么解决？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 明天有个 cu搞的 gcc的会
<cfy> hata: ascii如何存非ascii?
<happyaron> jyf1987: .
<lerosua> jyf1987: 明天下大大雨。哪也不去
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我没指定哪天写吧  额
<jyf1987> lerosua: 那我来？
<flh> offensive: oss 或 alsa  换换试下
<lerosua> jyf1987: 不下雨再来吧
<happyaron> 呵呵
<jyf1987> lerosua: 很怀疑会不会下
<lerosua> jyf1987: 天气预报说会
<jyf1987> 额
<flh> zhang_: 什么文件管理器？
<zhang_> flh:就是文件管理器!呵呵,窗口式的,之前我没找到,额和
<zhang_> 呵呵
<cfy> iFvwm: 我还要学习下交叉编译呢
<AnThOnYhO> 交叉编译？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 是阿，我在学校，华三的客户端，我要编译下，有原代码的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我买了，
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你那个jtag怎么搞的？taobao上卖的好贵阿
<AnThOnYhO> 10来块左右呀
<cfy> hata: 你是不是想说 gb18030 和utf8?
<leoowu> 我能听到mic的声音，但是却不能从mic录音，alsa-info.sh得到的相关信息在：http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae   ，谁能帮我看看可能是哪里出了问题，提示或者指点下，都非常感谢
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不是吧？jtag和usb的转换
<hata> cfy: 嗯
<leoowu> 我能听到mic的声音，但是却不能从mic录音，alsa-info.sh得到的相关信息在：http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae   ，谁能帮我看看可能是哪里出了问题，提示或者指点下，都非常感谢
<leoowu> 我能听到mic的声音，但是却不能从mic录音，alsa-info.sh得到的相关信息在：http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae   ，谁能帮我看看可能是哪里出了问题，提示或者指点下，都非常感谢
<cfy> hata: iconv
<hata> cfy: 我说错了
<jyf1987> cfy: 这有什么好学的 就编就是了
<AnThOnYhO> 也就20块左右。
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯，找到了, http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/开发
<zhang_> 王垠退学后去哪了
<AnThOnYhO> 我当初买一条
<cfy> hata: :)
<hata> cfy: iconv是？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 帮我找找吧，taobao上好像都是160+的。。。
<alvin_rxg> zhang_: 当小混混去了
<AnThOnYhO> 晕
<hata> cfy: 另一个软件？
<cfy> hata: 编码转换的，如果你喜欢perl,可以用iconv
<cfy> hata:  嗯
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 你搜索ttl
<Nirocfz> usermod -L 跟 passwd -l 是一样效果吗？
<leoowu> 我能听到mic的声音，但是却不能从mic录音，alsa-info.sh得到的相关信息在：http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae   ，谁能帮我看看可能是哪里出了问题，提示或者指点下，都非常感谢
<zhang_> alvin_rxg:我博士也退学了
<leoowu> 我能听到mic的声音，但是却不能从mic录音，alsa-info.sh得到的相关信息在：http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae   ，谁能帮我看看可能是哪里出了问题，提示或者指点下，都非常感谢
<^k^> leoowu: .. ..
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5061056739
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 这种么？
<zhang_> 咋就没有人报道呢!
<alvin_rxg> zhang_: 自己的路自己选择
<zhang_> 我还从高校辞职了,更没有人报道
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7476378200
<leoowu> ?
<alvin_rxg> zhang_: 你得炒作……
<zhang_> 呵呵,算了,已经一堆人说我傻了
<zhang_> 难道我还要扩大说我傻的人群?
<leoowu> 谁遇到过类似问题或者知道怎么回事的，请提示下了，网上找了太久，没解决问题
<leoowu> 我能听到mic的声音，但是却不能从mic录音，alsa-info.sh得到的相关信息在：http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae   ，谁能帮我看看可能是哪里出了问题，提示或者指点下，都非常感谢
<leoowu> 谁遇到过类似问题或者知道怎么回事的，请提示下了，网上找了太久，没解决问题
<alvin_rxg> zhang_: 如果你自己后悔了，那就真傻了
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，就是说可以用ttl是吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 我又不用 ddwrt 我那个路由拿来是 ddwrt的 我刷成 openwrt
<zhang_> 恩!你这句话很对
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦，
<AnThOnYhO> 就是jtag线呀
<zhang_> 我不后悔!
<alvin_rxg> xD
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦？我去学习下
<AnThOnYhO> 你不会是卖到jtag开发板吧
<hata> cfy: 好，谢谢】
<zhang_> 因为博士牛,高校好,都是别人说的
<zhang_> 我没觉得
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不是阿，你说的那个阿
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<zhang_> 畸形的价值观阿!
<iFvwm> cfy: 你傻眼了不。
<AnThOnYhO> dir-825当然贵呀
<cfy> iFvwm: @ @
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 不是阿，我怕刷怀，所以想看下jtag
<AnThOnYhO> 没事，这机子刷不坏
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你的意思ttl==jtag?
<AnThOnYhO> 有jtag和seraial
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 刷不坏？
<AnThOnYhO> serail口
<cfy> 我是小白
<AnThOnYhO> 还有d-link的刷机模式
<alvin_rxg> zhang_: 不知道国内博士之流是不是还是老样子：博士毕业，到一个公司当个小管理或科员，然后和别人（中职大专什么的）同起同坐
<jyf1987> zhang_: 博士有啥牛的？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦
<AnThOnYhO> 要是刷坏了10块钱卖给我。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那跟ttl没关系了？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: - -!
<AnThOnYhO> 哥也就忍心的收一下。
<cfy> @ @
<AnThOnYhO> ttl是用来连jtag的。
<cfy> 哦
<AnThOnYhO> 记得如果你要买dir-825的庆
<AnThOnYhO> 话
<AnThOnYhO> 要硬件版本是B版的
<AnThOnYhO> 记得问清楚
<AnThOnYhO> A版的上不了dd-wrt
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那你说的那个呢？B版本的么？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我拍的是你说的那个
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我还要跟店家说么？
<AnThOnYhO> 恩人家上面是标着B版的
<AnThOnYhO> 你再确认下比较好。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 放不了
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，那我去改留言，你买了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还需要啥视频格式插件？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 缺什么装什么咯
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 直接问人家就行了，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有任何提示
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦
<AnThOnYhO> 我还没去买
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 系统已经编译好了。
<AnThOnYhO> 在http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<cfy> 哦，我问问
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你也有 gksu ？
<AnThOnYhO> 输入dir-825就有了
<AnThOnYhO> 不用自己编译
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 嗯，这个我找到了
<offensive> ／quit
<zhang_> jyf1987, 没觉得阿
<zhang_> alvin_rxg, 差不多吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 提示了，没装
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 应该这个吧 http://www.dd-wrt.com/routerdb/de/download/D-Link/DIR-825/B1/factory-to-ddwrt_WW.bin/3784
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 否则就要sudo了吧
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: izaobaogtalk@appspot.com不会是进不了吧
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 你对着看是什么版本的再刷
<AnThOnYhO> ww worldwide
<cfy> 哦，ww的
<iFvwm> 进不去。
<AnThOnYhO> na north american
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 用什么客户端
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 它 gksu 只是为了 /tmp/fuse ... 不用理。那你现在在怎么样一个情况？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了。 你不是找arch频道的创建人么
<iFvwm> 难道要翻？
<AnThOnYhO> 你换gmail里的网页客户端加
<AnThOnYhO> 不用呀
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 用na的？
<iFvwm> opera
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，看机器的是吧
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 对你的硬件来照应
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦
<zhang_> ok!中文的tex终于装好了
<zhang_> 类阿!主要是对linux系统不熟悉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不认rmvb
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gstreamer. ?
<jyf1987> zhang_: 额
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 你是加不了izaobaogtalk@appspot.com
<AnThOnYhO> 还是怎么了。
<jyf1987> 据知情人士透露，奇虎360开发即时通讯工具IM软件已成定局，正式推出只是时间问题。同时，该知情人还透露，目前负责360公司即时通讯软件项  目的核心班底正是51.com原“彩虹QQ”（51.com对外官方产品名称为“彩虹显IP辅助软件”）研发团队，此前在51.com从事“彩虹QQ”开  发的20余人已被360全盘接收。
<iFvwm> AnThOnYhO: 就是join的时候，不通
<leoowu> 我能听到mic的声音，但是却不能从mic录音，alsa-info.sh得到的相关信息在：http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae   ，谁能帮我看看可能是哪里出了问题，提示或者指点下，都非常感谢
<leoowu> 谁遇到过类似问题或者知道怎么回事的，请提示下了，网上找了太久，没解决问题
<ofan> 木得意思
<AnThOnYhO> 你要输入 /join iFvwm
<AnThOnYhO> 这位子
<AnThOnYhO> 这样子。
<alvin_rxg> leoowu: alsamixer ?
<iFvwm> root	jabber - Error: Already present in chat `izaobaogtalk@appspot.com' 不知道啥意思
<leoowu> 这个东西都调了一下午了
<ofan> izaobaogtalk@appspot.com
<ofan> izaobaogtalk@appspot.com 这是什么？
<ofan> 群》
<alvin_rxg> leoowu: `amixer -c0` => pastebin
<ofan> ？
<leoowu> 没有哪个东西没调过 ，仍然是听得到自己说的，但录音的时候确实一些noise
<leoowu> 我先试试看
<zhang_> flh:奇怪,我的fluxbox怎么编程和gnome的混合体了
<iFvwm> lainme: 你去加下这群试试
<leoowu> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<leoowu>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
<leoowu>   Playback channels: Mono
<leoowu>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<leoowu>   Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
<zhang_> flh:桌面上都没问题,你说的什么一跳线,等其他功能都有
<leoowu> Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
<leoowu>   Capabilities: pswitch penum
<leoowu>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<^k^> leoowu:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<GodKiller> ofan: GT
<leoowu>   Front Left: Playback 27 [87%] [6.00dB] [on]
<leoowu>   Front Right: Playback 27 [87%] [6.00dB] [on]
<leoowu> Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Boost',0
<alvin_rxg> leoowu: !
<leoowu>   Capabilities: volume penum
<alvin_rxg> leoowu: ==>> PASTEBIN.com
<GodKiller> lerosua: bang
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那人说没货。。。说给我星期一发货
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 说都是B版本的
<alvin_rxg> leoowu: pastebin.com
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 那就好
<AnThOnYhO> 不过没货也真是的。
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 当年方鸿渐被唐晓芙涮了一把，如今方家后人来找唐家后人报仇了！——方舟子揭露唐骏背后动机大起底 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，那我要等他发是吧
<AnThOnYhO> 那是
<AnThOnYhO> 不然就换一家呀
<cfy> 可是我已经拍下来了，要么退货？
<AnThOnYhO> iFvwm: 你用https试一下
<AnThOnYhO> https://gmail.com
<AnThOnYhO> 然后用里面的客户端
<iFvwm> 下班。啥https啊。我用opera掉的bitlbee
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行
<GodKiller> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gstreamer都上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: rmvb还是无力
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mplayer /tmp/fuse/stream
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ????
<alvin_rxg> ???
<ofan> 推荐个可以画流程图的软件～～
<gebjgd> ofan: dia yEd
<ofan> 除了dia.
<gebjgd> ofan: dia yEd
<alick> ofan: dia怎么了？
<ofan> 在下yED
<ofan> 不好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: MPlayer SVN-r32492-4.5.1 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<gebjgd> 159 audio & 349 video codecs
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: `mplayer /tmp/fuse/stream`
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这个干吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 播放……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 播放不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有/tmp/fuse/stream
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在是什么情况？ppstream 里边双击开始缓冲播放了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不缓冲
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没反应
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，那之前都没搞定
<messi> 好消息好消息，webQQ又可以用了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还需要啥东西？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚，那软件做得不完美
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有ppstream不就够了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个 bin 文件？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么bin文件？
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有了那个libpps不就行了
<alvin_rxg> .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后把pps的链接给播放器就能解析了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还能需要什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> i thought u know what has been lately released...
<Warm_HUG> 不想看到程序在终端上的输出，怎么定向？
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: >/dev/null
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用的就是 http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=42652
<^k^> ⇪ title: AUR (en) - ppstream
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: your steps?
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: whatzup
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 安装就晚了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 安装就完了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还要什么步骤?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: then?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就完了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不播放了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kan.pps.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pps://复制到gnome-mplayer
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能播放
<alvin_rxg> xD  pacman -Ql ppstream | less
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 不灵啊，python localproxy-2.0.0/proxy.py >> /dev/null
<hata> 有一个油猴脚本的啊
<hata> pps
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我擦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是什么东西。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: all infos?    2>&1 > /dev/null
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: np
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: 或者 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pps怎么有界面了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 卖广告啊
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 就是两次的意思么？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你把lib剥离出来吧
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我震惊了
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: stdout, stderr
<gebjgd> happyaron: 没，就是用的deb的
<gebjgd> happyaron: 拷贝到相应的位置
<flh> 朋友们，吃饭喽
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 原来是这样
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，你把deb解压，然后找lib看看
<NoIE> 有哪位朋友使用Ubuntu10.04amd64成功运行PPS了吗？
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: gebjgd 他正在测试
<NoIE> gebjgd: 您好，测试结束后，请告诉我一声。
<lerosua> NoIE: 64 的ubuntu 有lib32-qt吗
<happyaron> lerosua: 不可能有
<NoIE> lerosua: 不知道。。。
<lerosua> NoIE:  archlinux 64位 测试通过。
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 你前面的写法似乎有问题/或者我用错了，不过后面的写法就有效，没问题的
<lerosua> NoIE: 不太清楚ubuntu 64下能否跑。
<NoIE> lerosua: 什么？pps吗？好厉害。
<Guest47272> test
<pocoyo> Guest47272: 有理想的地方，地狱也是天堂！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Guest47272> test
<pocoyo> Guest47272: 我不喜欢整理房间，他们都叫我乱室英雄。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<happyaron> test
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 强大
<happyaron> ...忽略我
<lerosua> NoIE:  装好32位的qt库，并复制32位的 libfuse.so.2 到64位系统上。pps就能跑了
<Guest47272> 效果如何
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Guest47272> 我现在仍然因为驱动悲剧待在win7= =
<Use-Firefox> 估计都是指向笨兔桌面教程。。。
<Use-Firefox> Shujian: 。。。怎么回事？
<NoIE> lerosua: 我的总提示 PPStream: error while loading shared libraries: libemscore.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 。
<Use-Firefox> 要32+64不如直接上践兔。
<Use-Firefox> NoIE: apt-file
<Shujian> 什么怎么回事
<NoIE> Use-Firefox: 什么意思？
<Use-Firefox> 这@gentootweets，貌似谁都rt
<NWMonster> 很好，很多WIN党
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: archlinux ? renew PKGBUILD
<NoIE> 我在 /opt/pps/lib 下看到这些文件了。
<Use-Firefox> NoIE: aptitude install apt-file; apt-file update ; apt-file search libemscore.so
<NoIE> liu@ubu:~$ ls /opt/pps/lib/
<NoIE> libemscore.so    libemscore.so.0.1.1676  libemsnet.so.0
<NoIE> libemscore.so.0  libemsnet.so            libemsnet.so.0.1.1676
<Use-Firefox> # lovenemesis said: 若是真是为了丑化 Linux 而丑化 Tux 就，我可以理解一笑而过。这里修改这在未得到 Tux 形象原作者的授权下将 Tux 当成疼讯的胖企鹅而丑化，丑化结果还被进行商业行为获取个人利润，这就过线了。
<Use-Firefox> NoIE: 那，export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/opt/pps/lib"
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/pps.conf
<alvin_rxg> /opt/pps/lib
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: 应该是 rbt > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/pps.conf << 'EOF' xxx
<alvin_rxg> rbt ? xxx ?
<NoIE> cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/pps.conf: 没有那个文件或目录
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: cat dog 之类 都行。xxx是内容。
<alvin_rxg> Use-Firefox: echo 有带 eof 不？
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: which rbt <= same as rabbit
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: echo xxx > /etc/ls.so.conf.d/pps.conf
<alvin_rxg> sry no rbt, rabbit niether
<Use-Firefox> 记得最后ldconfig下。
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: Github
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: git clone
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: Use-Firefox: pps => add pps.conf to /etc/ld.so.conf.d  .. nothing else
<Use-Firefox> 貌似偏题了。。。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Use-Firefox> NWMonster: win党？
<t502> win党,,,tea党
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 用 ln 可以吗？
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: there's no pps.conf existed... u have to add and edit it by yourself..
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 里面写些什么？
<alvin_rxg> /opt/pps/lib
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 记得 删了 gksu .. if ok
<hata> code。google。com里面只能建一个project？
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 升级了，PPStream: error while loading shared libraries: libphonon.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 牛了逼了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: whut
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: what did u do?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一用ppstream，我的无线网卡直接完蛋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接没电
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pity
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我启动PPS，就出现了这个提示，我搜索一下 libphonon
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 灯都不亮了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在在用网线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一拔无线网卡 kernel panic
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: x64?  qt32 ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lerosua has done..
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 是的。
<t502> openbox 有个动态管道菜单叫啥来着？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 阿？
<gebjgd> t502: pipemenu
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lerosua:  <-- this guy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lerosua和我一样？
<t502> gebjgd: thk,源里MS没有了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: k.a 可能ok
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我找到了两个 libphonon.so.4 文件，一个在 /usr/lib下，一个在/home/liu/bin/MiguMusic下。
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 一个 356K，一个4.2M.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎还是播放不了
<iIE> WebQQ重新开放
<t502> gebjgd: pipemenu的deb或脚本有不？
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 你还是编辑 LD_LIBRARY_PATH 吧……
<gebjgd> t502: 是个脚本， 没有deb
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是播放不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不缓冲
<t502> gebjgd: 8记得了，谢谢
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我编辑了pps.conf，但是无效。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: one says, x64 -> qt 32 ?
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 怎么编辑的
<NoIE> liu@ubu:/etc/ld.so.conf.d$ cat pps.conf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: i686
<NoIE> /opt/pps/lib
<NoIE> /usr/lib
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老机器上
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: i give up..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那里可以放了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yep
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门了
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 呵呵，谢谢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就卡在那里没有数据
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续qiyi.com
<void1> 有那个小白鼠成功使用pps了？
<gebjgd> void1: alvin_rxg <------他
<alvin_rxg> void1: 我失败了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你不是说你可以放么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 骗子。。。。
<cfy> 额。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我不知道
<cfy> 刚才notebook没电了。。。
<cfy> reiserfs
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不知道什么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 你用notebook的？
<cfy> jyf1987: 笔记本阿，有啥奇怪的？
<hata> mencoder mp4转mp3怎样打？
<flh> ls
<jyf1987> http://www.longene.org/
<jyf1987> cfy: 看成 netbook了
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux兼容内核网站 | UnifiedKernel Website
<jyf1987> 2010.6.18 Longene-0.3.0 for linux-2.6.34发布Longene- 0.3.0发布针对linux-2.6.34内核的版本，由此增加了对ubuntu 10.04 / fedora 12 / fedora 13的支 持，......>> 查看详情
<NoIE> 龙井能让我的电脑用上Win的扫描仪驱动吗？
<cfy> hata: 转mp3?
<jyf1987> 也许可以吧
<hata> cfy: 是啊
<jyf1987> 可以试试
<cfy> hata: 有视频么？
<hata> cfy: 不要视频
<jyf1987> 不过驱动级的东西 考虑下 ndiswrapper
<NoIE> jyf1987: 可以吗？
<hata> cfy: mp4里面有视频
<cfy> hata: 等下，我得翻手册
<NoIE> jyf1987: 扫描仪驱动。
<jyf1987> NoIE: ndiswrapper也许可以
<hata> cfy: 手册很长很长
<NoIE> jyf1987: 您为什么不上午来？
<jyf1987> NoIE: 上午在开会阿 额
<NoIE> 我已经在虚拟机里把工作做完了。
<jyf1987> 我靠 官方有直接二进制的下载
<cfy> hata: 我去翻，我知道哪些内容的，你稍等
<jyf1987> 我回家去试试用那个
<DaBao> 各位88，周末愉快
<hata> cfy: ok了
<hata> cfy: mplayer+lame搞定
<cfy> hata: 好了？
<cfy> hata: 哦，怎么做的？
<hata> #!/bin/sh
<hata> for file in "$@" ; do
<hata> name=`echo "$file" | sed -e "s/.mp4$//g"`
<hata> ffmpeg -i "$file" -ac 2 -f wav - | lame --preset standard - "$name.mp3"
<hata> done
<cfy> 哦，你找的脚本阿
<cfy> 那也是ffmpeg
<hata> 哦，是ffmpeg
<hata> 我记得可以用mencoder的
<cfy> 是可以的
<cfy> mplayer -ao pcm:file=music -vo null
<cfy> 然后开另一进程lame music a.mp3
<cfy> 你可以mkfifo music,这样不占用空间呢
<hata> mkfifo是什么用途
<hata> 用内存？
<cfy> 管道，
<hata> 哦
<cfy> 应该可以ffmpeg -i a.mp4 -f mp3 a.mp3
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 仁义礼智信！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cfy> 还是配合lame好了，据说这个编码好
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 独步天下的居家旅行杀人越货无所不能的利器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 逻辑一致的意思就是靠谱。比如说一个人宣称要守信用，但是又说对坏人就不该讲信用，这种人是最不靠谱的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Guest47272> cfy: 不就是mp3?
<Warm_HUG> 为啥没声音？
<hata> cfy: 嗯
<hata> pocoyo 变成机械人了？
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 这事儿交给我你就不用放心了，没有错不了的事儿。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Warm_HUG> 仍然没声音？
<cfy> Guest47272: 是的，没啥滑头呢
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 论坛楼主：征集骂人最狠且不露脏字的一句话。　@论坛回复：你妈生你的时候是不是把人扔了，把胎盘养大了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 牛了逼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用一次ppstream, 家里的路由器无线网络都挂了
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: tes
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: reset了才正常
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: test
<Router2> gebjgd: P2P类的链接还是走有线网稳一点
<hata> WebQQ是腾讯官方产品，无需下载；如果您正在使用360WebQQ软件，将面临帐号和隐私被窃取的风险，请改用浏览器登录web.qq.com。
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 四月，阳光温热，岁月静好，你还不来，我怎敢老去。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<hata> 晕，一复制就直接发出来了。。
<microcai> 从一开始就使用Git好似带着一把瑞士军刀，尽管你很多时候只是用它来开开瓶盖。到你迫切需要一把改锥的那一天，你就会庆幸你有的不单单是一个启瓶器。
<jyf1987> microcai: 要是你一辈子都用不着呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我不用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 6次kernel panic了
<Router2> gebjgd: 哈哈，破坏力真强啊
<gebjgd> Router2: 疯了
<gebjgd> Router2: 家里的路由器无线都不工作了
<gebjgd> Router2: reset重设置了才正常
<Router2> gebjgd: 估计只是针对8.04做的测试
<gebjgd> Router2: 有人想写linux下的恶意软件可以借鉴一下ppstream的方法
<microcai> gebjgd: ?
<microcai> gebjgd: pps 用了邪恶的方法？
<microcai> gebjgd: pps 不用 root 运行不了的？
<Router2> gebjgd: 链接太多了吧
<gebjgd> microcai: 不知道。 一运行我的无线网卡就死了
<gebjgd> microcai: 重启才行。 内核都挂了
<NoIE> 我用root照样运行不了。
<gebjgd> microcai: 反复几次之后路由器挂了
<gebjgd> Router2: 和链接没关系
<gebjgd> Router2: 链接它能读
<gebjgd> Router2: 一点链接无线网卡直接挂掉
<microcai> gebjgd:  ... ... pps 真垃圾啊
<microcai> gebjgd: 我现在电脑里没有任何国产软件
<gebjgd> microcai: 相当额
<Router2> gebjgd: 嗯，有道理
<Router2> microcai: 据说是第一次必须用root运行
<microcai> gebjgd: 我不放心国产软件。所有正规软件都是木马
<microcai> Router2: 看来是加了木马了
<iGirl> 不是吧...
<NoIE> pps可能是Linux下的网络电视的最后一丝希望。
<iGirl> 那个去跟踪看看?
<gebjgd> NoIE: 有别的呢
<gebjgd> NoIE: ipad.pptv.com
<iGirl> iGnome: ee,有没有啥内幕消息啊
<gebjgd> NoIE: 上面一堆东西呢
<gebjgd> NoIE: 链接放到播放器里面看
<Router2> gebjgd: 是啊，播放列表只是标准的HTTP读列表，你点任何视频都会走P2P的链接
<Router2> microcai: 反正我是不敢用，PPS上的视频，只要带点敏感的都不会有
<microcai> Router2:  ... ... 我觉得 amule + youku + youtube 已经够了
<iGirl> pps分辨率倒是高一点的
<microcai> 随便看看，用在线的，看高清就用 amule 下
<microcai> pps 既不能高清，又不能用浏览器看。垃圾
<halida> ls
<microcai> pps 广告还多的和GCD的罪行一样
<halida> 我竟然随手输入了一个ls..
<cfy> halida: irssi?
<Router2> microcai: 我觉得rTorrent+youtube就够了
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 成功只有一个--按照自己的方式，去度过人生。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 楼主：是被人叫大叔惨还是叫弟弟惨？　@暴强回复：大叔你弟弟出来了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<gebjgd> Router2: 美剧阿
<gebjgd> Router2: 幸好有很多在线的
<gebjgd> Router2: 练听力了
<NoIE> TBBT。
<halida> cfy: irssi什么意思?
<flh> Router2: 我是每次得运行pps后，要输入密码的
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 七岁的小男孩是地球上最可怕的生物，他们有好奇心、行动力、破坏力以及《未成年人保护法》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cfy> hata: 没啥。。。我以为你在用irssi,因为那个和终端比较像
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 一对蛔虫父子从肛门里钻出来。蛔虫儿子兴奋地问：“爸爸，那蓝蓝的是什么？”“那是蓝天，我的孩子。”“那绿绿的又是什么？”“那是草地，我的孩子。”“爸爸，外面的世界多么美好啊！我们为什么还要住在肛门里呢？”蛔虫父亲顿时挺起身子，清清嗓子，庄严地回答："因为这里是我们的祖国！" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.ph
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 你曾说过你将孤独终老。如今话还在耳边，你却已经恋爱了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Router2> gebjgd: 那你只能庆幸美剧里出现敏感内容的不多，要不就到处少了
<Router2> flh: 反正我不用，不知道为什么运行还得root权限
<Warm_HUG> test
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: “难道自行车比汽车还好吗？”妻子问丈夫。“当然，下坡可省力了。”　“那上坡呢？”　“上坡能省油！” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<void1> 又不是ubuntu的尝试pps了吗
<gebjgd> void1: 你遇到什么问题了？
<gebjgd> void1: kernel panic?
<gebjgd> void1: 还是啥？
<cece> test
<pocoyo> cece: 船撞桥头自然沉～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Wzily> 好久不见大家了
<pocoyo> Wzily: 都没见过你。
<Wzily> 还在8.04中折腾的用户举个手
<happyaron> Wzily: 太次了，#ubuntu有个哥们在5.10中折腾，哈哈
<pl_014> 还用ubuntu5.10？对了，有5.10这个版本吗？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Wzily> happyaron: 你厉害， 哈哈
<pityonline> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/protect-tux.html
<happyaron> pocoyo: :)
<happyaron> Wzily: 不是我，另有其人。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 保卫 Tux — LinuxTOY
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我把你加入白名单了 :D
<Wzily> 俄俄
<Wzily> ee那小子不知道用哪个版本
<void1> 我第一次用ubuntu就是5.10
<Wzily> ubuntu的版本更新太快， 有点目不暇接的感觉， 好像叫鸡一样， 一个换一个， 老不固定
<pocoyo> Wzily: 拜见超级大神啊 能称ee为小子。。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不还是你说的那个么
<pl_014> 嘿嘿，跟fedora一样
<pityonline> pocoyo: 是
<cfy> Wzily: 10.10吧，ee，估计
<Wzily> 有没有在gentoo下折腾的？
<cfy>  Wzily: me
<Wzily> cfy: 膜拜
<cfy> Wzily: @ @
<Wzily> 常常是这样想， 其他发行版国际维护的人少， 用起来没有气氛
<Wzily> 很孤独
<alvin_rxg1> wtf 太少？
<cfy> 还好，只是郁闷emacs为啥还没兼容呢coreutils 8.6呢
<Warm_HUG> test
<cfy> Wzily:  #gentoo-cn
<Wzily> gentoo的中国官方站好像停止更新很久了
<cfy> Wzily: 怎么会。。。
<alvin_rxg1> Wzily: 为什么一定要中文的呢？
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG1: ?
<Wzily> 没有停？ 我1年不用电脑， 生孩子去了， 消息闭塞
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG1: ?
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG1: ?
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG1: ?
<cfy> zwlz117: 生孩子。。。。
<cfy> zwlz117: 发错。。。
<^k^> Warm_HUG_: .. ..
<Warm_HUG1> Warm_HUG ?
<pl_014> ^k^是谁
<cfy> pl_014: a bot
<Wzily> 一回来就看见360和QQ打架， 那个恶心啊
<Warm_HUG1> 有时也会人机和一
<cfy> Wzily: 你太犀利了。难得一见
<pl_014> cfy: 哦，不过bot还会说话？
<cfy> pl_014: 会阿，怎么不会呢
<pl_014> 难道有人值守
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG_: 不行了。
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG:还是没声音么？
<Wzily> cfy: 你用什么桌面配备你的gentoo
<Warm_HUG_> pocoyo: away才自动回复？
<cfy> Wzily: 还没弄好，fvwm,现在懒得弄了，太忙了。
<Wzily> gentoo的感觉就是很精致， 还是粉红的， 好像发骚其的少女一样
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: beep.pl有用过么？
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG_: 加白名单了 原来把你给漏掉了 哈哈哈哈
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 没有。
<cfy> Wzily: 怎么会？什么粉红的？
<Wzily> 她的标志啊， 官网风格啊
<cfy> 哦，没这么感觉
<kanade> hi...
<touparx> Wzily: gentoo官方是粉红的么？
<touparx> Wzily: 果然，那几个字母果然是的。。。
<Wzily> 昨天看电视， 腾讯的新闻发布会上， 那个女的发言人说什么不得已才卸载用户的QQ等等， 还声泪具下， 真想不通为什么哭， 好像很委屈， 很亲民一样
<hata> 吓，这样感人？
<kanade> 腾讯的新闻发布会- -？
<Wzily> 后来才明白了， 腾讯和360斗， 好像出决策的是女人， 用女人特色的招数
<Wzily> 第一， 撒泼
<cqpx> Wzily: 学when呢
<kanade> - -
<Wzily> 第二， 极端
<Wzily> 第三， 幼稚
<blambin> 怪不得
<kanade> 好吧，看好360TX?
<wiseneuron> 都聊什么呢
<caleb-> Wzily: 性别岐视啊
<kanade> wiseneuron, 360-TX
<Wzily> 不存在歧视啊， 是生理特性决定的人格特征
<wiseneuron> 哦
<wiseneuron> twitter上也全是这个。
<wiseneuron> 我们关注下更有意义的
 * caleb- 关注 TX-360
<kanade> 我 一放学就会来看新闻了- -
<hata> 那360那个决策的也是女人了
<tsukkomi-h> P啦～腾讯就是这种货，虽然国内的这些IT公司都是这样，恶性竞争狗咬狗，不过现在根本就是腾讯合着金山、遨游那几家公司轮奸360嘛
<kanade> - -
 * pocoyo 360表示很爽
<Wzily> 360的发展也算是快的啊， 你们这些搞计算机的创业， 在QQ这类无耻公司的绞杀下能有出头日， 在中国应该算是奇迹
<caleb-> 上头有人吧
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: test
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: again
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: again
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: again
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: again
<^k^> Warm_HUG_: .. ..
<kanade> 话说为什么lxde的二级菜单汉化不全- -/
<zdc> 话说为什么不用fluxbox
<kanade> 应付不来- -
<ssfdust> 请问vim如何打开编码为unicode的txt文档?
<tolbkni> 我64位Ubuntu安装PPS提示缺少libQtWebkit.so库，，当然，这个库是32位的。怎么解决
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: 坚决不flood
<Warm_HUG_> Warm_HUG: 千万别flood
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: shock
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: beep不好使，认输
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 还是喜欢 notify-send的方式。
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 有时候不看屏幕就会错过啥，不过几率很小，有声音就不同了
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 滴滴的听歌的时候 也烦。
<Freebuilder> pps没有amd64版，郁闷
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 那的确
<cqpx> ssfdust: set fileencodings=utf-8,ucs-bom,gb18030,gbk,gb2312,cp936
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 坏坏找找有没有单独开页面显示别人和自己说话的脚本啊,我最喜欢这样的
<iGirl> chatzilla就可以
<ssfdust> cqpx:不行呀
<ssfdust> 用office里面的unicode才能打开
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 咪咪？ 单独开页面什么概念 irssi不都是 /window 1 /window 2 的么？
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 这不是想叫你找嘛,看看有没有啊
<Wzily> 你们现在用什么登录QQ？
<nopw> iGirl: 单独开页面啥样，你show下
<iGirl> nopw: 我是说chatzilla在freenode那个页面显示别人和你说的话的形式,irssi我不知道有没有
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 懂了
<pocoyo> cfy: 小拇指怎么绑定的？
<Wzily> 各位， 你们在linux下， 现在用什么登录qq
<feng_> 有没有人用pidgin玩gmail的？
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 找找看,有得话介绍给我啊,notify.pl那个不好用吗?
<iGirl> Wzily: webqq2可以用了
<Guest14519> 是啊
<Guest14519> 我就是用WEB QQ
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 正要找呢，notify.pl蛮好
<feng_> 怎么pidgin里gmail的视频开不了
<feng_> (Pidgin:13720): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: g_simple_async_result_complete() called from wrong context!
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 那找啥?
<tcpct> feng_: 傻蛋那不叫gmail
<feng_> gtalk
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 帮阿姨找
<leilei> Google talk
<Wzily> 还真的， 现在webqq做得还不错
<feng_> 说惯了
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 哦,好啊,找到了阿姨给你糖吃啊,小正太
<tcpct> feng_:谷歌有 linux视频插件
<feng_> 那个是gmail里玩的
<godkiller> jg
<AnThOnYhO> 字体是不是变色了。
<godkiller> AnThOnYhO: 五颜六色了
<AnThOnYhO> 不会吧！
<AnThOnYhO> 应该只有我自己能看得到。
<leilei> 什么也没有啊
<pocoyo> feng_: 基本上都是吧。
<edison0354> feng_: pidgin登gtalk的飘过
<edison0354> 今天发现Pidgin也能登陆ichat
<feng_> 就是视频开不到，video0是有的
<feng_> (19时42分22秒) 您的摄像头出现故障
<feng_> (19时42分22秒) 会议出错
<tcpct> ichat？
<edison0354> tcpct: 是的
<edison0354> BUAA刚刚做了一个艰难的决定，为了缓解BUAA男悲剧的恋爱现状，如果检测到BUAA女生的男友为外校男生，则立即让其分手和BUAA男生恋爱。否则学分立即清零
<leilei> mac的
<tcpct> 我习惯用XMPP
<edison0354> leilei: 是的
<edison0354> tcpct: gtalk就是XMPP
<tcpct> 嗯
<leilei> gtalk=jabber-XMPP
<Tell360> http://info.wenweipo.com/index.php/?action-viewnews-itemid-37905
<Tell360> 呵呵,俺成了98
<delectate> gmail 愈发缓慢了
<delectate> 打开都难
<Tell360> delectate: 试试其它gmail客户端
<Tell360> delectate: 比如opera
<delectate> Tell360: 我现在用的就是web的，反正比较懒…… :)
<Tell360> delectate: 俺是说opera内建的邮件客户端,ok?
<delectate> Tell360: 嗯，了解
<pocoyo> Router2: 主席在么？
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席在么？
<roylez_> pocoyo: ....
<Tell360> 谁是主席?谁是主席??
<[ID]-325> ¶Ô ^k^ ˵ GJGJ
<^k^> [ID]-325:say 对 ^k^ 说 GJGJ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<delectate> roylez_: 主席好～
<comos> j
<pocoyo> roylez_: Date:Date: Thu, 17 Jun 2010 19:15:05 +0800
<pocoyo> Date: Mon, 20 Sep 2010 09:38:15 +0800
<pocoyo> Date: Fri, 05 Nov 2010 14:30:14 +0800
<pocoyo>  
<pocoyo>  
<tcpct>  roylez_:无名无姓 无爱无恨拜见主席
<roylez_> pocoyo: 玩牌呢
<Tell360> tcpct: 西游看多?
<zdc> 这里是自由的国度，是共产主义社会
<comos> 怎样将鼠标绑定到键盘
<pocoyo> roylez_: 这种格式的 能不能用 gnuplot作图 以日期为x轴。时间为y轴。
<hata> 拜见主席
<tcpct> Tell360: 和西游有什么关系？
<roylez_> pocoyo: ==
<Tell360> zdc: 自由是要付出代价的...
<roylez_> pocoyo: 牌玩完再来
<tcpct> Tell360: 你看傻了？
<zdc> 什么代价
<edison0354> comos: 是说鼠标键？
<caleb-> 拜见主席
<pocoyo> roylez_: 好。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 反正我也没想好。
<Tell360> tcpct: 孙猴子对菩提祖师如此言说
<comos> edison0354: 是的
<Freebuilder> 青菜两元分两餐
<Freebuilder> 肉七元分两餐
<Freebuilder> 面条四元一把分四餐，食欲好时三餐搞定
<edison0354> Freebuilder: 好贵
<Freebuilder> 靠！什么世道！别的还不算别的，一餐成本就这么高了！青菜都快吃不起了。
<iGirl> 吃的饱吗?
<tcpct> Tell360: 你回去好好看看 没有这句 猢狲会说 无爱无恨？
<Freebuilder> iGirl, 饱是饱了，但很单调，营养不全
<iGirl> Freebuilder: 额...那什么办?
<Tell360> tcpct: 哈哈哈...
<comos> 用怎么办法将鼠标键绑定到键盘
<caleb-> comos: xdotool
<lazysnake> export CDPATH=.:..:/etc/ XD
<Warm_HUG> comos: shift+ctrl+num ?
<Tell360> http://tech.sina.com.cn/other/2010-11-05/18034834213.shtml
<roylez_> pocoyo: 再说
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: active_notify.pl This script will display notify messages into the active window or broadcast it so all the windows.
<pocoyo> roylez_: 还没想好。算了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你昨天一下线我这里就传完了#
<roylez_> ....
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 倒。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: url
<gebjgd> lazysnake: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/yt.tar.gz
<Warm_HUG> roylez_: 好久没拜见主席了
 * Warm_HUG 主席好
<caleb-> comos: xautomation 也可以
<roylez_> Warm_HUG: .
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 是这意思么？
<caleb-> comos: xautomation / xdotool 是同级的工具
<comos> caleb 谢谢
<roylez_> 好像 awesome 升级又死了，nnd。Xephyr也挂了，祸不单行
<caleb-> 没在 Xephyr 先测试？
<roylez_> caleb-: Xephyr: ../../../include/privates.h:122: dixGetPrivateAddr: Assertion `key->initialized' failed.
<roylez_> caleb-: 这叫我怎么测
<caleb-> roylez_: xephyr 跟 awesome 又不相干…
<gebjgd> roylez_: 恭喜主席
<hecha> VirtualBox 里的系统挂了，不能启动，有没有办法取回里面的数据？
<leilei> Live cd
<caleb-> hecha: 可以 mount 的
<roylez_> caleb-: 两样都挂了，不知道怎么解了
<hecha> caleb- 怎么做？
<roylez_> caleb-: 惹毛了我去投wmii
<iGnome> roylez_: 俄。来我这边
<Jagdwurst> hecha: 最间接的办法，virtualbox 启动个 livecd，就能读原数据
<roylez_> iGnome: 你给多少钱我？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 那个怎么看出来是na呢？
<iGnome> 我拯救你呢
<iGnome> 看出你的痛苦了
<hecha> Jagdwurst: 有道理，我去试试。。
<roylez_> iGnome: 。。。。
<roylez_> iGnome: 神棍...
<iGnome> 你看我的wm啥时候坏过？
<roylez_> iGnome: 是阿，今天fvwm，明天gnome的
<iGnome> 这是2台机器
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> fvwm on win
<iGnome> 高级机器跑gnome
<iGnome> 飞快
<cfy> iGnome: 跑fvwm呢？
<cfy> iGnome: 更快不是更好么
<iGnome> 本本
<iGnome> 没必要。这键盘很烂。
<thomasxie> 论坛速度很慢哦
<roylez_> iGnome: 我的fluxbox还真是好看...
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://pop.6park.com/know1/first1.shtml XD
<iGnome> 好看啥。桌面就不是看的。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 什么东西——
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 你经常上的论坛的电脑版块
<hecha> Jagdwurst: 成功，多谢！
<iGnome> ub缺省主题就够了。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我看的是色图和a片
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 其他版块和我有什么关系
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 主席用 Xephyr 是为了测试 awesome 的配置？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 对
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 没看到哪里有发片的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 笨。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 。。看到了。orz
<iGnome> 我的屏幕太大了。字太小了。
<iGnome> dpi已经改大了。哎。
<gebjgd> iGnome: 上kde
<Tell360> http://tech.sina.com.cn/other/2010-11-05/18034834213.shtml
<iGnome> 不如低分辨率时候好看
<iGnome> sudo aptitude remove ~iqt
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我觉得其实搞一个 fallback 模式也挺方便测试的，当前配置损坏就用默认的配置。这是例子（从 github 上偷的，原作者找不到了，抱歉）：http://codepad.org/qLw7niAm
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 现在3.4.8有fallback了
<Tell360> 在2011年11月3日晚，在360、QQ两大巨头之间的“互联网战争”进入白热化之际，一个同时兼具网页版即时通讯和网络视频会议的网站(www.ppmeet.com)突然闯入了许多人的视线，该网站由刘仪伟代言，一时热议四起。
<roylez_> iGnome: 老年人没办法的
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 原来如此，那这个方法就没用了。
 * BluebirdShao ls
<BluebirdShao> 如何在Emacs中输入中文，我用的Ubuntu 10.10
<Use-Firefox> BluebirdShao: 你也会ls 阿。
<Use-Firefox> BluebirdShao: emacs本来就可以输入中文。
<Use-Firefox> BluebirdShao: 估计是字体没调好。
<pocoyo> BluebirdShao: 可以。
<zdc> 有很多网站打不开
<pocoyo> BluebirdShao: 为啥不能输入？
<BluebirdShao> Use-Firefox: 不知道怎么回事，反正我的输入法是正常的
<BluebirdShao> 就是在按Ctrl+Space不会出来输入法
<Tell360> http://tech.sina.com.cn/n/2010-11-05/16361555239.shtml
<Cage> COMODO和avast搭配怎么样？？
<BluebirdShao> 看forum.ubuntu.org.cn上面的方法好复杂，看得头都大
<Tell360> COMODO 巨慢
<BluebirdShao> 有没有简单一点的方法在Emacs中输入中文
<gebjgd> Cage: zone alarm pro + 卡巴死机
<Tell360> avast 次之
<NoIE> 可气。
<gebjgd> Cage: 你的电脑就可以扔了
<Cage> 哈哈哈
<Tell360> 小红伞最牛!
<NoIE> 我用iotop命令，结果找到一大堆C:\Program Files\Chin~ns\Safe\elivesafe.exe。
<gebjgd> Cage: win上最耗费资源的组合
<Cage> 不是吧
<gebjgd> Cage: 是的
<Cage> 总共只占2%
<gebjgd> Cage: 装个ubuntu不就行了。要什么win
<Cage> 有些东子只能在win上
<iWork> ubuntu的pps真给力
<Cage> 没有办法的
<Cage> 我双系统
<gebjgd> Cage: 比如？
<alick> 有没有可以贴图的网站？
<BluebirdShao> 不知道是不是我的机子太差了还是咋的？我运行ubuntu好累呀
<Cage> arcGIS
<gebjgd> alick: imagebin.org
<gebjgd> Cage: wine
<iWork> BluebirdShao: 肯定是哪里驱动不对
<alick> gebjgd: thk u
<Cage> 在windows上装都限制一大堆
<Tell360> BluebirdShao: 换puppylinux
<BluebirdShao> iWork: 机子经常会卡死
<Cage> 至今为止还没有听说这个wine成功的
<iWork> BluebirdShao: 你机子多会买的
<gebjgd> Cage: 那就单系统完了
<BluebirdShao> 512M内存的
<kanade> 我除了内存大点其他都垃圾
 * lazysnake http://imagebin.org/121929 我刚刚注册了一个XD
<Cage> 汗，，总不能搞对立吧，linux我很喜欢。。那个又没有办法
<Tell360> kanade: 俺除了内存有空余其它都是满的
<happyaron> ...
<gebjgd> Cage: 不是有online gis么
<BluebirdShao> 我觉得512M内存也应该可以顺畅运行ubuntu才对呀
<happyaron> 我除了CPU有点空闲别的都是满的。
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 不用gnome就行了
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 开个Firefox就比较吃力了。
<iGnome> happyaron: ..
<Cage> 要是那么简单的话就好了
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 上个轻量级的
<Warm_HUG> BluebirdShao: 分什么桌面
<NoIE> 请问，Wine会启用rpcss.exe吗？
<happyaron> iGnome: 是嘛
<happyaron> iGnome: 内存常年70%-80%
<happyaron> iGnome: 硬盘剩余5G
<iGnome> 那。我除开硬盘小点。其他都空的
<NoIE> 我在网上搜索到的结果，rpcss.exe 赛迪RPC端口映射进程处理RPC调用(远程模块调用)，我想，Wine下应该用不到。
<BluebirdShao> 主要是一运行一些东西的时候硬盘被读得卡卡响
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 我512的机器跑arch很爽
<gebjgd> NoIE: 删除wine
<kanade> Tell360, 正解
<lazysnake> happyaron: newbieubuntu是外国人么？昨晚他和我说英文orz
<NoIE> gebjgd: 别。
<iWork> BluebirdShao: 内存太小了。别用gnome了。换个轻量的
<happyaron> iGnome: 拔一条内存快递过来
<BluebirdShao> firefox是不能打开了，一开那硬盘声太恐怖了
<happyaron> lazysnake: 不知道啊
<BluebirdShao> gnome读硬盘这么厉害的吗？
<iGnome> happyaron: 别。你需要的是cpu。我拔2核给你吧。 lol
<Tell360> blambin: swapoff 掉交换分区试试
<cfy> iGnome: 我需要内存。。。
<iWork> BluebirdShao: gnome很耗资源
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 我这里用512的机器看电视，上web qq irc pidgin开一堆
<happyaron> iGnome: 我需要内存，cpu处于降频也够用的状况。
<iGnome> iWork: 又造谣
 * lazysnake let's jump into the boiling water pool。LOL
<iWork> iGnome: ....反正我抛弃gnome很久..
<iGnome> 内存是Lin的生命阿。
<BluebirdShao> 现在又卡得很厉害了，好怕怕
<Tell360> ......
<cfy> MaskRay: 我下个toochains,竟然是64bit的。。。。
<Use-Firefox> 降频，1.2GHz
<cfy> MaskRay: 无语了。
<hata> 越来越觉得，开swap没有什么好处
<cfy> 800Mhz
<cfy> MHz
<happyaron> hata: +1
<MaskRay> cfy: toochains?
<happyaron> hata: 如果你内存小，就不一样了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 交叉编译用的
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 那么差的机器还用gnome
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/121930 happyaron 给你
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 你太不明智了
<ugoubuntu> flash 经常弄得我死机
<iWork> BluebirdShao: 你试试awesome.fluxbox什么的.
<Use-Firefox> 不用gnome
<ugoubuntu> 不知是不是flash程序的问题
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu: 我天天用flash看lie to me
<hata> android里面那个compcache功能，可以在linux里面用吗？
<cfy> iGnome: 32bit的？
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<iGnome> cfy: 你哪里看出的
<happyaron> iGnome: 拔一条啊
<cfy> iGnome: 3.7G阿
<BluebirdShao> 可是刚用 linux 呀，超多不懂
<cfy> iGnome: 是么？
<iGnome> 那不。内存永远不嫌多的阿。
<iGnome> 是32。
<ugoubuntu> 我玩petsociety,如果在flash上右键，弹出菜单後不关，再点下flash上任意地方，就死，flash崩溃
<BluebirdShao> 窗口管理器应该用哪个？
<iGnome> 反正用不完。
<iWork> BluebirdShao: 反正又坏不了.玩多了就知道了
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么不64呢？你内存不是多么。。。
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 多的是
<happyaron> iGnome: 我64的，这句话应该我说，哈哈
<BluebirdShao> fluxbox?
<happyaron> iGnome: 你不用bigmem内核试试
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: *box就一大堆
<iGnome> 。 懒得换
<ugoubuntu> 我在想有必要卖本linux的书 系统读读不
<cfy> 谁知道openwrt和dd-wrt?
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 不过你是用ubuntu的？
<iWork> 恩.*box一堆.
<cfy> ugoubuntu: 我知道
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 上lxde桌面就好了
<cfy> ugoubuntu: http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 省得你折腾了
<iGnome> 嘛事都没。不折腾。 happyaron
<ugoubuntu> 虽然我有些电子文档。。。
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: 桌面还是服务器？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iWork> BluebirdShao: 我现在就是fluxbox的lxde. `
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: 桌面
<NoIE> 误报，
<cfy> iGnome: ee,openwrt和dd-wrt那个好？
<iGnome> 不知道。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦，
<iGnome> 白天咋不问
<happyaron> 。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 才发现阿。。。
<NoIE> 我检查了一下那个rpcss.exe打开的文件。是买卖通IM。是我安装的。
<happyaron> 还没有推销上呢，这人就走了。
<BluebirdShao> 什么 fluxbox, xde 呀？什么来的？
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: ubuntu 桌面培训
<iGnome> 安安才搞这个。 cfy
<ugoubuntu> 晕，flash加载完毕 还把irc卡掉
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=267605
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: 用 xchat 上吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: 好的，我看看
<happyaron> ^k^: 你这取标题功能咋一直超时呢。
<iWork> BluebirdShao: 直接fluxbox..google它去 `
<BluebirdShao> 正在google
<edison0354> happyaron: 估计是KK在下某种东西把网速都占了
<cfy> iGnome: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 呵呵
<NoIE> http://tech.xinmin.cn/tongxin/2010/11/05/7534447.html?ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: 电信将升级CDMA网络 伤害双模用户或受影响_通信_新民网
<NoIE> 二十多字的标题，竟然还会打错。
<BluebirdShao> getcwd
<BluebirdShao> 应该用哪个头文件？
<BluebirdShao> getcwd 应该用哪个头文件？
<Wzily> 请教， ubuntu系统， 更换主板之后（相同型号）， 如何配置， 有没有全自动的命令
<happyaron> Wzily: 能正常启动就不需要配置。
<pocoyo>  cfy: 今天突然感觉左手拇指很不舒服
<edison0354> pocoyo: 灌水灌多了
<hata> 有没有人用过compcache？
<cfy> pocoyo: me too....
<Wzily> happyaron: 都能正常使用。 因为在xp下， 更换主板后， 系统会对应的更新， 不知道ubuntu下要不要类似的配置才更好的发挥系统的性能
<cfy> pocoyo: 现在用右手打space了
<Tell360> http://www.yunduan.cn/
<pocoyo> cfy: 右边多个右键那个。基本右手按不到ctrl。
<Tell360> 谁用过?
<pocoyo> edison0354: tab L_ctrl按多了。
<happyaron> Wzily: 不用
<happyaron> Wzily: 继续用就可以了。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 按L_ctrl干啥？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我手贱
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<Warm_HUG> Tell360: 装各种不明来历的东西进你的系统里..
<lainme> 有用xterm的么
<Wzily> 这个yunduan的服务还真不错
<Wzily> 可以不知道yunduan会不会马上被QQ模仿并吃掉
<pocoyo> cfy: 有办法没有？
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 呵呵,出去吃宵夜了,明天我试试,然后给你报告哈
<cfy> pocoyo: 右键？
<hata> 没人用campcache吗，听说很省内存的噢
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 想了解下践兔。
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 阿姨你去勾引男人去吧T_T
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: handbook
<Use-Firefox> (貌似问了好多遍了)
 * lainme 求教xterm用户
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 额...顺便看看有没有生意了....生活艰难啊,不做兼职活不了哈...
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 别哭哈,阿姨疼你
<iGirl> lainme: xterm问主席
<Warm_HUG> .
<happyaron> hata: swap和类似的东西在个人电脑上都应该慢慢消失了。
<Use-Firefox> cowsay 随机样式： https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/CowSay-Alias
<Use-Firefox> raybot: 哪去了？
<hata> 这里应该还有很多老家伙
<Use-Firefox> url title: 哪去了？
<lainme> roylez_: xterm里有无简便的方法打开url？
<roylez_> lainme: 没
<cfy> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/devel/crosscompile
<roylez_> lainme: 双击选择，快捷键打开
<lainme> 好吧，死心了，写个脚本绑定快捷键去
<cfy> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/d-link/dir-825
<pocoyo> cfy: windows键跟右ctrl键之间那个键呗
<Use-Firefox> l
<Use-Firefox>  
<pocoyo> cfy: 昨天那个视频org下载了鸟语的听不怎么懂，不过有大纲提示基本可以看懂
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，我也听不懂，主要看效果XD
<cfy> pocoyo: 我win是回到桌面
<pocoyo> cfy: 那人说得快了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 可以设置单键回到？
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: 恩，那个有些用，介绍得挺系统的。不过好像初浅了些。我是想深入下，但不是一条一条的命令去背，不知有没有同样系统的介绍。
<pocoyo> 桌面？
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。fvwm
<lwf808> 你们对桌面那么高的，我的是纯xorg，连xfce4都没有
<cfy> pocoyo: 我感觉比我的4级听力还难
<cfy> lwf808: - -!
<cfy> lwf808: 那怎么的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我比较杯具。
<cfy> pocoyo: why?
<pocoyo> cfy: gnome必须组合 回到桌面。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我本来还想win+呢，可惜不会搞。。。。
<lwf808> cty: 没咋的，刚玩不会用，私聊都不会
<pocoyo> cfy: win又没有啥用 干嘛要+
<cfy> pocoyo: fvwm还没配置好
<pocoyo> cfy: 以前没感觉左手拇指 今天难道累了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 组合键代替alt+tab
<cfy> pocoyo: maybe
<gebjgd> lwf808: 高手
<gebjgd> lwf808: 都不用wm的
<cfy> iGnome: ee,来个犀利的家伙呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: lwf808 其实高手会直接参与开发wm
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩， 看出来了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: lwf808 就是开发人员
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 两头牛在一起吃草，青牛问黑牛：“喂！你的草是什么味道？”黑牛道：“草莓味！”青牛靠过来吃了一口，愤怒地喊到“你骗我！”黑牛轻蔑地看他一眼，回道：“笨蛋，我说草没味。”
<bitsMix> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/protect-tux.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 保卫 Tux — LinuxTOY
<edison0354> 看过了
<edison0354> 貌似论坛的帖子是pityonline发的吧
<pityonline> edison0354: 是
<pityonline> edison0354: 水贴一枚
<bitsMix> 我没转论坛一直。
<edison0354> pityonline: 潜水潜的好深--！
<pityonline> edison0354: 低调加班中……
<edison0354> pityonline: 马上周末了……
<bitsMix> pityonline, 这个时候加班，真悲摧
<edison0354> 周末开始补作业……
<pityonline> 加班是没办法的事……
<lwf808> pityonline, 对
<pityonline> lwf808: 握手
<yuishy> 大家好，有用android手机的么？
<lwf808> yuishy, ？？？
<edison0354> yuishy: 买不起
<Tell360> ä¹°
<pocoyo> +1
<edison0354> Destine: 你来了……
<edison0354> Destine: 我这次要自行了断不？
<lwf808> ircd-hybrid好玩不？
<Destine> edison0354, 为什么要？
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<edison0354> Destine: 上次你对俺使佛山无影脚
<Destine> happyaron, 什么情况？
<pityonline> yuishy: 我弟弟刚买个三星i5700
<happyaron> Destine: 你之前不是踢他一次么。
<edison0354> 哈哈
<happyaron> Destine: 那天咱们踢人有戏
<Destine> happyaron, 这次他说什么了？为什么要踢他？
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<happyaron> Destine: 呃，不知道了。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 弟弟被废了？
<Destine> happyaron, 看看log。
<edison0354> Destine: 下次你要T人前说下……俺自行了断……
<happyaron> Destine: 等到啊。
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？
<happyaron> 等等啊
<edison0354> 晕
<Destine> edison0354, 不啊，踢着好玩的。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 被人踢废了
<edison0354> 看动画
<yuishy> pityonline, 我就想知道android怎么运行sh脚本
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<yuishy> 这里一个同好都没有哇？？？
<pityonline> yuishy: 这个……
<edison0354> yuishy: 里面有终端啊
<pityonline> edison0354: 那终端就不能用
<edison0354> pityonline: 哦
<edison0354> pityonline: 没用过……
<yuishy> edison0354, 超级终端，即使用su也显示没有权限
<edison0354> pityonline: 塞一busybox进去呢？
<pityonline> yuishy: 直接在手机上运行我好像只用ssh客户端运行过
<edison0354> yuishy: 去找机器人取得root的方法
<pityonline> edison0354: ……
<edison0354> pityonline: 没用过啊，猜得
<yuishy> edison0354, 已经root了
<pityonline> yuishy: 我倒是用 android-sdk 运行过
<edison0354> yuishy: ……
<edison0354> yuishy: 不会权限是000吧？
<edison0354> yuishy: 你先777试试……
<yuishy> pityonline, edison0354， 超级终端运行过ssh，能管理远程文件，
<yuishy> edison0354, 我用root的权限，发现没法改system文件夹的权限
<pityonline> yuishy: 你是指电脑上ssh登录到android上吗？
<yuishy> edison0354, 它说是只读，
<edison0354> yuishy: 俺没用过android
<yuishy> pityonline, 不是，是手机登录电脑。
<edison0354> yuishy: 那你加x权限啊
<yuishy> http://bbs.gfan.com/viewthread.php?tid=267627&extra=&page=1
<yuishy> 2、下载我自己静态编译的两个 fuse 文件系统程序（fuse-zip 和 unionfs），" x1 k$ l& d$ G
<yuishy> 就是后面用到root的那里不会，
<yuishy> 谁知道这个fuse文件系统程序是什么玩意？？
<edison0354> yuishy: 在*NIX上支持其他文件系统的一个API还是库还什么类似的东西
<edison0354> yuishy: 我用过macfuse
<yuishy> edison0354, 主要就是将zip压缩包挂载到系统文件夹下
<yuishy> edison0354, 我弄不懂他干嘛要用fuse
<edison0354> yuishy: 咋挂？不会，我只知道瘟到死能用winmount挂……
<yuishy> edison0354, 但我更小白，只能按照他说的亦步亦趋
<edison0354> yuishy: ……
<edison0354> yuishy: 俺也小白
<pityonline> yuishy: 手机登录到电脑当然是那样啦
<pityonline> yuishy: 你用的connetbot登录到电脑的吗？
<yuishy> pityonline, 不是，是超级终端
<pityonline> yuishy: 是android自带的吗？
<yuishy> pityonline, better terminal emulator pro
<pityonline> yuishy: 哦，好像我也用过那个
<yuishy> pityonline, 中文名，超级终端，比connetbot好用
<pityonline> yuishy: 用它登录到127.0.0.1可以运行sh脚本吗？
<yuishy> pityonline, ？？这不是本地么？
<bitsMix> yuishy,  超级终端 ssh -D 么？？
<yuishy> bitsMix, pityonline ，我是直接ssh 用户名@地址
<yuishy> bitsMix, pityonline ，可以管理NAS主机
<alvin_rxg1> http://jandan.net/pic?wpc=2#comment-637501
<bitsMix> yuishy, 我问你这个明显是想翻墙什么的。
<yuishy> bitsMix, 我已经放弃用手机翻墙了
<flh> hata: 内存比较大，swap 是否可以不用它？
<bitsMix> yuishy, 为什么呢？？
<yuishy> bitsMix, 超级终端没法运行ssh代理
<yuishy> bitsMix, 即使运行，它也是单线程的，退出超级终端就自动断线了，没法应用到真个手机
<pityonline> yuishy: ssh登录到本地也可以呀
<bitsMix> yuishy, 原来如此。
<yuishy> bitsMix, 我现在都是用api翻墙
<flh> pityonline: 我是内网的，不知有没有方便的方法，从外网ssh进来？
<bitsMix> yuishy, 还是VPN靠谱阿。
<yuishy> bitsMix, 或者用VPN翻墙
<bitsMix> yuishy, 恩。。android 是pptp吧？
<yuishy> bitsMix, 在market看见几个管理OpenVPN的工具，也许支持OpenVPN呢
<cfy> flh: 是的
<bitsMix> yuishy, that's cool~!
<cfy> flh: swap不是必须的
<pityonline> flh: 映射一下，如果你能管理路由的话
<flh> pityonline: 是，自己家的路由，win下玩过，linux下没有弄过
<aaron___> 今天这么多人。。。
<flh> pityonline: 简单提示一下，朋友？
<aaron___> 刚才在看饭没了秀，很好玩。
<edison0354> flh: 一样的映射端口啊……
<yuishy> pityonline, bitsMix ，android的国内论坛真是落后啊，还是基于discuz，如此落伍的论坛都还活着，真是无语了
<pityonline> flh: 你想怎么从外网ssh进来，进到哪里？
<flh> pityonline: 进到内网的我的电脑
<cfy> yuishy: 现在流行啥？
<aaron___> 。。。
<bitsMix> yuishy, 他们应该来irc。
<edison0354> yuishy: 同问……
<bitsMix> cfy, phpbb也要好写
<flh> pityonline: 这样我外出的话，也能做自己的文件了
<aaron___> 上IRC的都是垃圾。。。
<cfy> bitsMix: ubuntu-cn用的那个么？
<pityonline> yuishy: 不推荐国内的android论坛，推荐这个： http://forum.xda-developers.com/
<cfy> aaron___: - -!
<pocoyo> 1000 0001
<pocoyo>  1011 0110
<flh> pityonline: 能过ssh,登录到家电脑
<edison0354> flh: 我们这边的路由有个功能是DMZ主机，就把内网里面一台机器完全暴露到外网
<Nirocfz> 为什么有时候sudo apt-get install的时候需要yes/no确认，有时不需要？
<edison0354> aaron___: ……
<bitsMix> cfy, 我记得是phpbb
<pityonline> flh: edison0354 说了
<k> hellp
<cfy> bitsMix: 哦，
<lazysnake> 对于那种侵权行为（指tux）我们可以去举报他/她/它。http://www.shdf.gov.cn/cms/html/190/1952/List-1.html
<k> whar are you
<pityonline> flh: 当然也可以只把你电脑的22端口映射
<alvin_rxg1> http://i.imgur.com/BnBHK.gif
<aaron___> 大家还别不承认了。。。
<cfy> k: you keyboard is broken?
<k> 今天人很多啊
<edison0354> pityonline: 22端口是干啥的？
<cfy> edison0354: ssh
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> edison0354: cat /etc/services
<flh> pityonline: 谢谢，还是用22端口映像一下方便
<Guest75441> 这是什么
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<aaron___> 今天垃圾特别多。。。
<cfy> aaron___: 吵架么？
<cfy> 竟然没op....
<pityonline> edison0354: 22端口是ssh默认的端口
<pityonline> edison0354: 当然也可以改
<cfy> edison0354: 改一下比较安全，至少可以避免被扫密码
<flh> pityonline: 还是默认好，用22
<edison0354> cfy: 俺还不会用SSH……
<aaron___> cfy: 嘛事，垃圾
<yuishy> pityonline, 嗯，搜索结果也显示那个论坛排名高
<cfy> edison0354: 我觉得挺简单的
<edison0354> cfy: 主要是没用过，所以不会……
<edison0354> cfy: 你懂的
<pityonline> flh: 我倒是习惯默认了，因为改了端口后要加参数，麻烦，但服务器与客户端如果改成同一个端口应该就跟使用22端口一样了，但我没弄
<lucky_su> flh, 默认的22被扫的很厉害。我机器一晚上被扫一万多次
<flh> pityonline: 有点不对，要在公网上ssh进，需要知道ip啊？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，我经常用呢，ipod和nn上都是ssh传文件
<edison0354> cfy: 不是有ipod的管理工具？
<cfy> edison0354: 还是改了吧，扫得太厉害了，未公开的ip都被扫
<pityonline> flh: 不单是排名的事儿，中国论坛那些毛病太让人烦了，什么跪求，顶，之类的
<cfy> edison0354: 什么工具？我传ipa,然后安装，或者别的（比如小说)
<aaron___> lucky_su: 你是SB
<edison0354> cfy: 好多Linux的管理ipod的工具的啊
<pityonline> flh: 可以用3322动态域名解析
<edison0354> cfy: UB的软件中心有一个，rhythmbox也有个插件
<cfy> edison0354: 哦，你说同步音乐的么？我是ipod touch
<pityonline> lucky_su: 如何知道本机被扫记录？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦，不是音乐
<cfy> pityonline: /var/log/messages?
<pityonline> cfy: 我看下
<edison0354> cfy: 那些只能同步音乐？
<lucky_su> pityonline, /var/secure.
<flh> pityonline: 仅做一件事，结果要弄的事一大堆，吃不消啊
<lucky_su> pityonline, /var/log/secure
<pityonline> lucky_su: 谢谢！
<cfy> edison0354: 而且貌似ipod touch的格式有些先进，gtkpod连音乐都同步不了了
<pityonline> flh: 不做也可以，密码设得复杂些
<cfy> edison0354: 貌似是的
<flh> pityonline: 2动态域名解析，要弄也不省心啊
<edison0354> cfy: 刚刚那人那问题，Linux能把zip文件mount出来不？
<cfy> edison0354: 只能解压吧
 * adam8157 貌似因为在签名里写gtalk和邮箱地址, 被腾讯删除签名了...
<lucky_su> pityonline, 反正就是/var/log里面的那一堆。不同的系统可能不一样，你自己找找。
<cfy> adam8157: 不是吧，
<edison0354> cfy: 还是itunes王道……
<cfy> adam8157: 我本来还想推销open source的，找不到激情澎湃的词汇就没弄
<pityonline> flh: 很省心，去年弄的，一直很省心
<edison0354> adam8157: 你那个啥……
<lucky_su> adam8157, 腾讯sucks
<cfy> edison0354: 等换设备的时候，搞个苹果的电脑(名字忘了，不关心这些)
<adam8157> cfy: 上班时设置的, 刚刚再登录就没了, 我试着把原来的用户信息都删了, 再登录, 还是没有...
<edison0354> cfy: 有钱……
<cfy> edison0354: 感觉很酷阿，貌似外国nb的人都是用苹果的？
<edison0354> cfy: 俺只能在普通电脑装MAC系统用
<cfy> edison0354: 买个便宜的嘛，入门级的
<pityonline> lucky_su: cfy 晕，我的vps上既没有secure也没有messages
<cfy> edison0354: 装不来。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 入门级的也7K+吧
<cfy> pityonline: 甚至我的电脑也有-rw------- 1 root root 1.3M Nov  5 22:11 messages
<cfy> pityonline: 貌似要装个服务
<pityonline> adam8157: 不至于被删除签名吧？我已经挂那签名半年左右了
<flh> lucky_su: 我说人家扫22这个端口，真进来了，那么电脑就没有安全了啊？
<edison0354> cfy: 水果电脑做设计好，你程序猿的话没啥用……
<lucky_su> pityonline, 那你翻翻sshd的配置文件，看看它把日志写到哪里了。
<cfy> pityonline:  app-admin/syslog-ng ?
<adam8157> pityonline: 但是确实没有了, 我刚又给写上了...
<cfy> edison0354: 我不是程序员，写脚本只是为了方便，我乃是搞硬件的(还在学习）
<pityonline> cfy: 哦，我本机上有messages，但没有secure，vps上都没有
<flh> pityonline: 结论：必须动态域名解析，才能ssh登录内网。是吧？
<pityonline> lucky_su: 我看下
<cfy> flh: 难，如果你密码设置的好的话
<edison0354> cfy: 硬件……那不用自家产品？
<cfy> flh: 比如fail2ban啥的，不过我的用不了iptables(内核不支持），所以还是改端口
<lucky_su> flh, 我的密码从来没被人猜出来过。。。
<pityonline> flh: 直接登录ip也可以，如果是动态的话ip会变，所以建议还是用动态域名解析
<cfy> edison0354: 啥哦。。。。学电子的，还是刚学
<cfy> edison0354: 哪有这水平。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你工作几年了？
<cfy> pityonline: messages里应该有，我记得以前有人扫过几次。我看到了，就换端口了
<cfy> edison0354: 大二呢，我刚学阿。。。还在学习 电路分析 呢。。。。
<flh> lucky_su: 我的密码特别简单啊，为了方便自己，唉
<edison0354> cfy: 年轻人……
<cfy> engineering circuit analysis
<edison0354> cfy: 俺都大三了……
<cfy> edison0354: 不年轻咯，呵呵
<alvin_rxg1> http://imgur.com/aXOnb.jpg
<edison0354> cfy: 电分爽歪歪吧？
<bitsMix> 大四的冒泡一下。
<cfy> edison0354: 还可以不是很难
<edison0354> cfy: 我们只学电工电子
<lucky_su> 呃。。。一群大学生么。。。年轻真好。。。
<flh> pityonline: 路由上网，自动拔号，所以比较烦
<edison0354> cfy: 电分!=模电+数电？
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚分类呢，什么模拟电路啥的
<pityonline> flh: 我这就是，设置一下而已，一劳永逸
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚。。。还没学到。。。
<pityonline> cfy: 我在看
<cfy> lucky_su: 还有高中生呢
<edison0354> cfy: 模电巨恶心……
<cfy> lucky_su: 如果 iGnome 的崽崽出来。。。。。那无语了。。。
<edison0354> lucky_su: 前几天还有个初三的……
<cfy> edison0354: 真的？貌似都这么说。。。
<flh> pityonline: 要伸请，要安装那个花生，一大堆问题，担心解决不了
<edison0354> cfy: 我们的电工电子==模电+数电，然后精简，所以一般恶心
<pityonline> flh: 告诉你了用3322的
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 电子信息的学的模电巨厚，巨恶心……
<flh> pityonline: 3322我不知道？见识少
<cfy> 哦，魔电。呵呵
<adam8157> edison0354: 电子信息科学与技术?
<cfy> 下次要见识下
<edison0354> adam8157: 电子信息工程
<adam8157> edison0354: 哦 西电?
<pityonline> cfy: 请问搜索22被扫记录找哪个关键词，messages里内容太多了
<edison0354> adam8157: 我们学校叫这个，应该差不多的东西吧
<cfy> edison0354: 那跟我一个专业
<pityonline> flh: 搜索下嘛……
<edison0354> adam8157: 北航……
<cfy> pityonline: 我看看，
<adam8157> edison0354: 差很多 我被骗...
<edison0354> cfy: 我不是那专业的……
<edison0354> adam8157: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦，我是。。。。
<adam8157> edison0354: 哦 那你继续
<edison0354> adam8157: 你西电？
<adam8157> edison0354: 曾经
<cfy> pityonline: Aug 27 03:32:08 my sshd[11566]: Failed none for root from 220.112.98.71 port 33817 ssh2
<edison0354> adam8157: ……
<pityonline> cfy: thx
<lucky_su> pityonline,  cat ***** | grep "ssh"
<adam8157> edison0354: 毕业一年多咯
<cfy> 貌似不删除几路的？
<cfy> Aug阿。。。。
<cfy> 挺好
<cfy> pityonline: grep Failed messages |less,我看了下，有个ip扫了下
<pityonline> lucky_su: cfy 晕，我公司这台这周内没有被扫过
<cfy> pityonline: 那挺好
<cfy> pityonline: 可能我的ip是vps的，所以容易被扫吧
<Jagdwurst> pityonline: grep "ssh" *****
<pityonline> cfy: Jagdwurst 我公司这台本周的messages里搜不到 ssh 或 Failed 等词
<pityonline> cfy: 我看看vps上的log写在哪里了
<cfy> pityonline: 可能有firewall档着？
<alvin_rxg1> http://ss10.sinaimg.cn/orignal/6962d487t93aa11dc8aa9&690
<pityonline> cfy: 我哪会配置firewall啊
<pityonline> apt     dbconfig-common  dpkg.log.2.gz  fsck       mysql.log       mysql.log.4.gz  nginx
<pityonline> boot    dmesg            dpkg.log.3.gz  lastlog    mysql.log.1.gz  mysql.log.5.gz  wtmp
<pityonline> btmp    dpkg.log         dpkg.log.4.gz  mysql      mysql.log.2.gz  mysql.log.6.gz  wtmp.1
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我的web2.qq很卡。用的flash。。。
<pityonline> btmp.1  dpkg.log.1       faillog        mysql.err  mysql.log.3.gz  mysql.log.7.gz
<edison0354> lazysnake: 传说貌似有silverlite的QQ了……
<edison0354> lazysnake: silverlight
<lazysnake> edison0354: 怎么弄哦。
<pityonline> cfy: Jagdwurst lucky_su 我的vps上的/var/log/目录中只有那些文件
<warmsun> 大家晚上好
<edison0354> lazysnake: Linux有silverlight？
<lazysnake> XD 微软称不会放弃Silverlight 将继续投资开发‎
<alvin_rxg1> http://imgur.com/F3Fts.jpg
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不知道为啥听网络电台的时候总会 rhythmbox总会卡死 但一直有声音 就是没法点别的按钮。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 可能是程序的问题吧
<flh> pityonline: 有人说：如果是动态IP，用DDNS可以做到  :ssh登录
<cfy> pityonline: 可能少装了些系统服务吧
<cfy> pityonline: syslog-ng in gentoo
<feng__> 在ubuntu下常会这样
<pityonline> flh: ddns 我没有试过
<pityonline> cfy: 我看了一下，笔记本上有个rsyslog，但台式机服务器上和vps上都没有，台式机的服务器上却有messages，奇怪
 * bitsMix 现在一在豆瓣电台上听到 the doors 总第一个想到 pityonline ...
<pityonline> bitsMix: 晕……
<bitsMix> pityonline, 你那个头像阿。。。唉……
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我这里用了很久了
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/42483.html
<pityonline> bitsMix: 被恶搞过哦……
<bitsMix> pityonline, 什么意思？
<edison0354> pityonline: 你头像是谁？
<pityonline> edison0354: 大门乐队的主唱
<edison0354> pityonline: 哦
<edison0354> pityonline: 皮卡丘飘过
<gebjgd> 韩寒：我能不能这么理解，选择360是因为能查毒，所以默认它进入系统，就像保姆能进入房间打扫一样；选择QQ是因为它利于交流，就像司机能便利交通一样；那么如此，你一司机凭啥进我房间？我的保姆在我房间关你何事？你还发封信说如果我不辞退保姆，就把我的奔驰开走。。。。。。
<pityonline> bitsMix: 论坛上有人转过一个图片，是恶搞morrison的
<cfy> pityonline: 哦？不清楚了
<bitsMix> pityonline, 囧～
<pocoyo> pityonline: K 原来是鲁班歌词的问题。 禁用就没事了
<bitsMix> gebjgd, 这的确是韩寒写的么？
<bitsMix> gebjgd, 觉得不像。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 哦，我没有启用那个插件
<edison0354> 同没启用
<pityonline> bitsMix: 有借名人出名的，哈哈
<edison0354> pocoyo: 歌词你一般看吗？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 有时候想看看。
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<pityonline> pocoyo: 其实我很需要歌词，但感觉没什么特别好的
<pocoyo> edison0354: http://code.google.com/p/sogou-lyrics/wiki/FAQ  搜这个 只要更改代码init.py
<edison0354> pocoyo: 改啥？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 还有，不会python
<pityonline> cfy: Thank you all the same.
<cfy> pityonline: :)
<cfy> pityonline: 我是安全小白:)
<cfy> 谁知道openwrt和dd-wrt么？
<cfy> 说下感觉
<cfy> 我现在需要交叉编译，不过不太会呢。感觉openwrt的要方便点，用sdk就好了？
<cfy> dd-wrt的貌似都是64位的编译器。。。
<qii2006> test
<pocoyo> qii2006: 年轻女孩们对金钱的渴望是如此强烈。她们生于这样一个国家、这样一个时代。贫富差距日益明显，社会动荡不安****，任何风吹草动都可能成为压倒骆驼的最后一根稻草。世间百姓迫于无奈，不得不缩手缩脚犹如行尸走肉。这是中国，这是笑贫不笑娼的时代。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<changke> 晕
<qii2006> .....
<xxxx> oooo
<qii2006> 吓到我了。
<pocoyo> edison0354: zhcj: 关于在收听电台时屏蔽歌词下载，只要更改代码init.py中的第65行， 把if entry:替换成if entry and player.get_playing_source().get_name() != 'RBIRadioSource': 即可。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 改过了 正常了。已经
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我不听电台……
<pityonline> cfy: 只是听说过，据说是可翻墙的路由器
<edison0354> pocoyo: 估计我的耳朵已经习惯itunes plus aac的音质了……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 猫扑电台的dj声音还不错。 天天听flac 就那几首 不新鲜啊
<cfy> pityonline: 我在玩这个。学校的网络要装特殊的客户端（有人写了linux的，有原代码，所以我可以编译)
<cfy> pityonline: 顺便玩玩这个，感觉cool阿
<edison0354> pocoyo: 俺只有40块钱的耳机……而且我机器里有9天多的歌……
<edison0354> cfy: 锐捷还华为？
<cfy> pityonline: h3c的。
<cfy> pityonline: 发错
<cfy> edison0354: h3c
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> edison0354: 那个njit
<edison0354> cfy: 没见过
<cfy> edison0354: 可以用，挺好，比‘官方’的客户端还好呢
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我现在还是喜欢听听电台或者播客之类的 感觉有人气儿
<cfy> edison0354: 悲剧的校园网
<edison0354> cfy: 我没见过H3C……
<cfy> edison0354: 华三，也算是华为吧，分裂出来的？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 呵呵，貌似我音乐库里大部分都不是中文歌，而且很多是不知道哪国话的
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<pocoyo> edison0354: 假洋鬼子
<cfy> edison0354: 我其实就像交叉编译个东西，不过水平不行。
<edison0354> cfy: 同白菜
<cfy> edison0354: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<edison0354> pocoyo: 俺喜欢听sarah brightman和celin dion
<cfy> edison0354: 买的这个
<pocoyo> edison0354: 听过 后来删了。没空间
<edison0354> cfy: 有钱……
<flh> pityonline: 我的路由器di-504 进阶设定有：虚拟服务，可否设置端口？
<cfy> edison0354: 没钱。。。。
<edison0354> flh: 虚拟服务器那里设置的
<edison0354> cfy: 第一次见460的路由
<edison0354> cfy: 这是802.1n的不？
<cfy> edison0354: 是阿，据说行货要1000呢
<flh> edison0354:  我进了路由页面，请再给点提示吧？
<edison0354> cfy: 局域网共享数据用？
<pityonline> cfy: flh 不好意思，刚在打电话
<cfy> edison0354: 据说这个是划划伤，所以便宜
<cfy> pityonline: :)
<edison0354> flh: 机器不一样，设置的地方肯定也不一样
<pityonline> flh: 那个应该就是做端口映射的
<cfy> edison0354: 不是，作为路由阿，所以要编译特殊的客户端
<flh> pityonline: 没事
<edison0354> cfy: 没懂
<edison0354> cfy: 俺菜……
<pityonline> cfy: dd-wrt和openwrt可以在哪些路由设备上使用？
<flh> pityonline: 从路由器上，看到了自己公网临时的ip,,,我想只要映像一下端口，就能试试ssh 那个ip了
<cfy> pityonline: 挺多的， openwrt http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start
<pityonline> cfy: 我在vps上安装了rsyslog后就有messages了
<cfy> pityonline: 哦:)
<pityonline> flh: 嗯，把22端口启用，ip填上你需要映射的机器的ip
<blacklightmoon> pocoyo, qtconfig-qt4  的设置保存不了
<cfy> edison0354: 我上寝室的网络，要先运行的特殊的客户端，所以一般的路由不行呢。所以这种路由就行了，而且我也想弄个这种强大的来玩玩
<blacklightmoon> 我就是在论坛上提问的那个
<edison0354> cfy: 懂了……原来用处在这里……
<edison0354> cfy: 几十块的交换机不行？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，是阿，否则的话，我才不这么麻烦呢，有很多编译好的bin,perl的都有呢
<cfy> edison0354: 貌似下个openwrt的sdk行了，就等路由了
<pityonline> cfy: 看到了，往路由器上刷openwrt或dd-wrt直接像平常系统版本升级就可以吗？
<blacklightmoon> 有人用 qtconfig-qt4吗？
<pityonline> cfy: 还是要像思科那种支持ssh登录的才行？
<cfy> pityonline: 貌似是的，刷挺方便的。
<cfy> pityonline: 刷好了，估计就有多种方式重刷了
<cfy>  22:57:47 up  5:20,  3 users,  load average: 2.55, 2.13, 1.52
<cfy>  
<cfy> load avergae这么高。。。。
<flh> pityonline: 刚才，我做好了端口映像，再ssh ip:临时的那个公网ip    成功了，谢谢你
<pityonline> cfy: 那不错哦
<cfy> pityonline: 是阿，挺好的，以后也可以作为下载机啥的。功能强劲呢
<blacklightmoon> 我的qt的字体有问题
<pityonline> flh: 如果用3322把域名绑在那台电脑上，让3322开机自动启动，就更好了
<xxxx> 只要有双网卡,就能当路由器吧
<pityonline> cfy: 呵呵，下载机俺已经有了
<edison0354> pityonline: 动态域名？
<cfy> pityonline: 呵呵
<edison0354> pityonline: 有钱
<pityonline> edison0354: 嗯
<Helix1> 有人弄过双声卡吗? 我电脑里有两个声卡 主板带的有声音,可是外接的创新声卡确没有声音,在控制台里切换也没有用?  谁能指点一下,弄了很久了.
<pityonline> edison0354: 3322的动态域名是免费的
<flh> pityonline: 我刚才的试验，如果换了环境：在外网或内网，其它的电脑上，能不能同样ssh进来？
<pocoyo> blacklightmoon: 我的可以 我要被断网了 88
<pityonline> flh: 你要你安装了ssh服务器那台电脑环境不变就行，客户端的随便
<bitsMix> opera 怎么改字体呢？？
<zova> 好像是首选项还是什么来的
<maonx> 对了,刚才说Arch装了PPS的兄弟在么?
<zova> 菜单里面可以找的
<zova> opera
<zova> 工具菜单——》首选项——》高级
<bitsMix> zova, 你那样改又不会更改界面字体。
<zova> 你也没说要改界面字体阿
<zova> 界面字体似乎是系统字体里面改吧
<bitsMix> zova, 。。。没新和你抬杠。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 手贱，开始升级 fedora 了
<unknown379> 中文测试～
<quanru> ...
<void1> ok
<Use-Firefox> kde-ers: hi
<shirui> 问一下，ubuntu10.10的问题，ban掉nautilus那样设置了四个桌面不同壁纸以后，特效在桌面上有痕迹
<maonx> 我打TOP 感觉top的cpu利用率和列表显示的总和不一样?
<lazysnake> http://code.bulix.org/qsnmi0-78693 XD
<lazysnake> 只能看到第27年。orz
<wzssyqa> 谁有对付caj 的好办法吗
<wzssyqa> windows下太可怜了，连个好用的虚拟打印机都没有
<Mamdanchu> 有人吗？
<wzssyqa> Mamdanchu: 有
<unknown379> Mamdanchu: 有！
<Mamdanchu> 写个QQ2008 的协议登不上了？
<Mamdanchu> 得！写2010？
<iWork> - - .没看懂什么意思
<wzssyqa> Mamdanchu: qq。。。
<Mamdanchu> 。。。
<unknown379> 现在非常时期，腾讯对客户端的限制比较多吧
<Mamdanchu> 限制了！
<Mamdanchu> 2010 才能登！
<maonx> ... 现在有2010??
<Mamdanchu> 狗咬狗 ！～欢迎继续咬。
<Mamdanchu> 没！
<iWork> pidgin一切正常啊
<Mamdanchu> linux 没写出来！
<iWork> QQ2008还能继续使用啊
<Mamdanchu> 不会把？
<iWork> 我的正常
<Mamdanchu> 汗！我还在找协议。。。
<iWork> jihuo.qq.com 估计你的被限制了
<blueghost> atcho 在吗
<blueghost> atcho 在吗
<blueghost> lazysnake, 看看我的网页， 机塔的
<ann_> 腾讯一年挣200亿，360一年挣2亿，腾讯和他打官司耗，也估计能耗死360，360纯属自大估错了形式
<blueghost> ann_, 你管这些垃圾干嘛
<blueghost> lazysnake, 在吗，出来
<blueghost> 出来
<blueghost> 出来
<wzj> 大家好
<ann_> 不管，闲扯几句，我在家也不用QQ
<Mamdanchu> 唉！你们只知道表面。。
<Mamdanchu> 3q 之战  没这么简单。
<wzj> 有人知道怎么样加入开源项目吗？
<blueghost> Mamdanchu, 表面是美丽的， 内里是肮脏的
<blueghost> wzj, 哪的
<blueghost> wzj, 什么形式
<blueghost> wzj, sf.net? google code? gnu??
<wzj> 上海的 我想了解一下开源项目～
<Mamdanchu> 。。
 * Fivesheep 既不用QQ也不用360的表示没影响
<Mamdanchu> 你了解开源项目吗？
<wzj> 什么形式是什么意思阿
<Mamdanchu> 开源项目很多的！
<Mamdanchu> 你擅长什么？
<blueghost> wzj, 什么形式的？ 是自己开个分支，像 emacs 和 xemacs， 抛开原来的，自己在这基础上弄。 还是 提供源码给开发者，捐献自己的代码
<wzj> 我想做c语言开发的
<wzj> 不过我是新手 呵呵
<wzj> gnu
<blueghost> wzj, 还是 想进入这个团队，成为其中一员
<blueghost> wzj, 到 gnu 源码托管网站中找
<blueghost> wzj, 找适合的项目，申请加入
<wzj> 想进入团队 一起开发学习
<blueghost> wzj, 如果是想另起分支， 可以从 svn,git,cvs 等抓取代码，并建立自己的代码仓库。完成后，必须公开代码
<wzj> 可是我还没入门 写程序可以 不过开源不是很了解
<blueghost> wzj, 如果想贡献代码的， 找到他的仓库地址，抓取，然后提交你的修改源码。 必须注明你修改了什么。
<void1> 新手不要老是想进入团队，一起开发学习，需要想的是能为团队做些什么
<blueghost> void1, 同意
<wzj> 比如我想提交wget修改的代码
<void1> 从能够做些什么，然后变成做了些什么，然后就自然而然的成为开发成员了
<blueghost> wzj, 你就找到 wget 的仓库啊。 然后修改提交
<void1> 当然不可能提交，没有权限
<blueghost> wzj, 找到负责的人， 去问注意事项，如像 void1 说的，要个权限
<void1> 要提交要想清楚很多事情，为什么要提交，这些代码有用吗？符合规范吗？确定没有bug吗？
<void1> 能符合大多数人的需要吗
<void1> 等等
<blueghost> wzj, 给个 email 给项目负责人。 说明 你 的要求。
<blueghost> void1, 应该不同项目有不同的要求的吧。
<wzj> 好的
<blueghost> email 给那个项目负责人， 问清楚要注意什么，自己会什么擅长什么。
<blueghost> 对项目有什么修改提议。
<blueghost> 或者他会给你提交的权限。
<void1> 这个次序到了，是已经能拿出适当的东西，那么才和人家去谈
<void1> s/到了/倒了
<bitsMix> 我现在是拨号，network manager里面多一个ifupdown怎么去掉呢？
<blueghost> 或者直接email给他修改后的代码，并说明修改的意图。 如果他觉得合适，或者会将代码合并
<wzj> 恩 谢谢
<blueghost> void1, :)。我想，每个项目的要求不同， 可能不会随便让一个临时修改的代码随便提交到生产代码中的
<blueghost> 可能有某种形式的代码审核之类的规定
<wzj> 你们在做什么项目 呢～
<blueghost> wzj, 我是自己的项目。 你懂 qt4 吗
<wzj> 懂一点 最近正好在学 毕业设计要用到～
<blueghost> wzj, 哦， atomPub 发布协议呢
<wzj> 这个不懂阿 呵呵
<wzj> 不好意思～
<blueghost> wzj, 不是很难，基本就是处理 xml 的数据。 只要符合 xml 就行
<blueghost> wzj, dbus 呢
<wzj> 不过项目有需要 我可以自己先去看看～
<wzj> 也不太会 ：（
<blueghost> wzj, 艾，基本要你感兴趣才行。
<wzj> 处理xml的数据 我倒是看过minixml的
<wzj> 兴趣是有的～
<blueghost> wzj, qt4 有自己处理的Dom 类
<wzj> 恩
<blueghost> wzj, 我不是说 对 开源的兴趣。 而是对项目的兴趣。 不要 为开源而开源。
<wzj> 你们是自己在作图形库吗
<wzj> 我知道
<blueghost> wzj, 只是想参加一个项目而参加， 坚持不了的。
<wzj> 恩 说的有道理 不过我能坚持的 呵呵：）
<blueghost> wzj, 我不是，如果以前， 我会有兴趣自己做。现在懒了，都是用现有的图形库
<blueghost> wzj,  atompubmanager.tk 这个是我的项目主页
<blueghost> gebjgd, 见到 atcho 跟他说， 我弄了一个 草稿了
<blueghost> lazysnake, 在吗? 别潜水了
<wzj> 我去看下～
<Mamdanchu> 刚扫了下腾讯的服务器。。安全级别上升了。
<blueghost> 干嘛我的主页去到英文版本的
<lazysnake> blueghost: 怎么了。
<blueghost> Mamdanchu, 再接再厉
<blueghost> lazysnake, 打扰你了吗
<blueghost> larry, 这个是谁
<lazysnake> blueghost: 有什么事情吗？是不是吹水时间到了？XD
<blueghost> lazysnake, 看看我的草稿
<lazysnake> blueghost: 几天没看到你了哦。发嘛。
<blueghost> lazysnake, 你是不是有两个名字
<blueghost> larry, <== 这个是谁
<lazysnake> blueghost: 我是有两个。现在这个加ilazy.
<lazysnake> blueghost: 不知道
<Mamdanchu> 没办法。。blueghost  几十G的硬防。。
<blueghost> lazysnake, http://imagebin.ca/view/yA39JD.html
<larry> blueghost: 新来不久的
<Mamdanchu> 1G硬防的投资大概10万元左右
<blueghost> Mamdanchu, 再接再厉， 没人抵挡得过 坚持。 一定会 攻破的。 问题是攻破了之后做什么
<Mamdanchu> 是啊。。。
<blueghost> larry, 哦
<blueghost> lazysnake, 看到了吗
<lazysnake> blueghost: 没呢。有点慢
<blueghost> lazysnake, 哦
<blueghost> alv... 怎么没来
<blueghost> gebjgd, 怎么不说话
<blueghost> gebjgd, 在 xxoo 吗
<Mamdanchu> 妈的！zf 的站不就是嘛！批量扫。就是爆出后台不知到干嘛。。
<blueghost> :-)
<Mamdanchu> 上次扫的都没 登过。。
<blueghost> .......
<blueghost> ilazy????????????????????????????
<ilazy> blueghost:来了。另外一个
<blueghost> larry, ???????????
<blueghost> 挺像的
<Mamdanchu> 要不？ZF网的后台!拿去玩玩？就是不知到改密码没。
<ilazy> blueghost: 我的名字都lazy啊。
<blueghost> Mamdanchu, 不要。
<Mamdanchu> http://www.huyucn.com/admin/login.asp 2008  huanyu  huanyu2008
<Mamdanchu> 这个应该不是ZF的
<larry> blueghost: ?什么事?
<ilazy> blueghost: 和上回那个是一个风格的呀
<Mamdanchu> http://www.xuwen.gov.cn/admin/login.asp
<Mamdanchu> 做的真差。。
<ilazy> 8-)
<Mamdanchu> 默认的后台登录点 都不改。。
<blueghost> ilazy, 都差不多。 感觉如何
<blueghost> 以后都这风格
<blueghost> 省事
<blueghost> ilazy, 页头的图片怎么样
<ilazy> blueghost: 机塔。。。太专业了吧。这个东西。
<blueghost> gnu 的托管是这个吗 http://savannah.gnu.org/
<blueghost> ilazy, 租赁的 貌似
<ilazy> blueghost: 我要看一下是什么东西。orz
<blueghost> gnu 项目托管地址失身么
<blueghost> rolye <== 这个是谁
<blueghost> gnu 项目托管地址是什么
<blueghost> http://savannah.gnu.org/ 这个吗， 谁知道
<ilazy> blueghost: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRf9-wPHBiKyA-Q0ZVn-Aw1FOBoazp7Cb_muOc3SB8CTTYc0Ls&t=1&usg=__iI_YWR8q0i1zUpDmYgrW3qDb04g=
<blueghost> ilazy, 我喜欢我的。 有种漫画风格
<ilazy> blueghost: 没显示出关键部分呀。
<blueghost> ilazy, 显出什么，有点矜持好吗。 什么都要漏???
<ilazy> blueghost: orz/如实招来，你这几天去哪了
<blueghost> ilazy, 关键的地方 是要 意会的。 为什么 人 至少要将关键部分捂住呢。 不是要让另一半有个想象空间吗
<blueghost> ilazy, 在家
<blueghost> ilazy, 什么都露了， 就没吸引力了
<zrqx126> 第一次来，呵呵~~
<ilazy> blueghost: :-D漫画帝。这里有两个帝了。一个是wm帝
<blueghost> 哦
<ilazy> zrqx126: 欢迎
<blueghost> ilazy, 如果画一个砖头掉下来， 会有什么效果。
<ilazy> blueghost: 跟我想的不一样。XD
<ilazy> blueghost: 掉，不好吧。;-)
<blueghost> ilazy, 会否 印象不好。 不过我倒觉得那样有种 效果 :)
<blueghost> ilazy, 如果绳子断了，会否更妙
<ilazy> blueghost: 有的。吊东西怎么会掉！
<blueghost> ilazy, :-)
<ilazy> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/ 下回你贴图用这个啊。这个快
<ilazy> blueghost: 用一些人的话来说就是不吉祥
<blueghost> 好的
<bitsMix> 贴图其实用 min.us 最好。
<bitsMix> http://min.us
<ilazy> bitsMix: 没用过。我刚刚发的那个我觉得不错
<blueghost> 我的问题 还没人 回答呢。 gnu 的官方 项目托管是不是 http://savannah.gnu.org/ 这个
<bitsMix> ilazy,  minus 是新出来的 UX/UI都很好。
<blueghost> git 的 托管是哪个
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你那里能看pps么
<blueghost> gebjgd, gnu 的项目托管是哪个
<blueghost> gebjgd, 是 http://savannah.gnu.org/ 这个吗 ， savannah 是谁
<gebjgd> blueghost: 从来没听说过
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不能！我基本不看电视的
<ilazy> blueghost: 那个不是。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你试验过了？
<ilazy> blueghost: 有个专门的。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你说的是ipad的那个吧。
<blueghost> ilazy, 是哪个
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你自己去pps的官方网页上看看
<bitsMix> ilazy,  pps 今天发布了客户端
<ilazy> blueghost: Github
<gebjgd> ilazy: 和win的一摸一样
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哦。那倒不知道了。我去看下。XD
<ilazy> bitsMix: 有点麻烦。还要drag。我这里没有桌面。。
<bitsMix> ilazy, 没桌面那自然另说。。话说你CLI的？？
<blueghost> ilazy, 不是那个， 我是问 gnu 的项目托管， 貌似就是这个了 http://savannah.gnu.org/
<blueghost> ilazy, http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/GNU_Savannah 这里有说
<ilazy> blueghost: 哦
<gebjgd> 混合版　麦当劳做了一个艰难的决定：如果发现顾客曾去过肯德基，将把顾客赶出去。蒙牛做了个艰难的决定：如果发现消费者胃里有伊利，将自动释放三聚氰胺。天涯做了一个艰难的决定：如果发现版友混过猫扑，将禁止其ID一年。
<ilazy>  pps linux 手气不错跑到报告bug的页面去了。8-)
<gebjgd> 杜蕾斯版　亲爱的杜蕾斯用户：当您看到这封信的时候，我们刚刚做出了一个非常艰难的决定。在你停止使用杰士邦、冈本、双碟、第六感、真汉子、计划生育套等用品之前，我们决定在售卖给你的产品上都扎一个洞。
<gebjgd> IPad版　亲爱的IPad用户：当您看到这封信的时候，我们刚刚做出了一个非常艰难的决定，在你停止使用惠普、联想、三星、东芝等平板电脑之前，我们决定在售卖给你的IPad上设置您本人的黑白照片作为桌面背景。
<gebjgd> 招行版　亲爱的招行用户：当您看到这封信的时候，我们刚刚做出了一个非常艰难的决定，在你停止使用建行、工行、中行、农行、交行、邮政、中信、光大、兴业等银行卡之前，您使用的银行卡余额瞬间自动变成同样面值的越南盾。我们诚恳地向您致歉。
<bitsMix> don't spam, gebjgd
<ilazy> blueghost: 现在他们还在用cvs啊。
<blueghost> ilazy, 是啊
<gebjgd> bitsMix: you are not op, let it be
<blueghost> ilazy,  我看看
<Fivesheep> yo
<ilazy> blueghost: 为什么不用google code 啊
<bitsMix> gebjgd .....
<ilazy> blueghost: sourceforge也很不错。XD
<blueghost> ilazy, 不为什么。 如果我选择 google code 也会问我，为什么不用 sourceforge 啊。
<ilazy> blueghost: 我不会这样问。
<blueghost> ilazy, 别人会问啊
<blueghost> ilazy, 那我怎么回答呢
<ilazy> blueghost: 那你在项目上写明XD
<ilazy> :-D
<blueghost> :)) <= 双下巴
<flh> gebjgd: 老乡，，给我访问一下  http://115.230.64.42/  谢谢了
<gebjgd> flh: 什么玩意？
<flh> gebjgd: 试试，能不能打开，是光盘
<gebjgd> flh: 可以
<blueghost> flh, 可以
<flh> gebjgd: 谢谢
<blueghost> flh, 干嘛不谢我。 因为我不是你老乡吗? 我也回答了 "可以"
<flh> blueghost: 谢谢，我没有看清楚，十分感谢！
<blueghost> flh, :)
<blueghost> flh, 不用谢， 我应该的
 * blueghost 感觉自己是个懂礼貌的孩子
<flh> blueghost: 这里的朋友比较热心，有水平
<blueghost> :)
<flh> blueghost: 如果我早三年上这儿，至少能节省一年的时间
<flh> blueghost: 许多问题，在这里问问就解决了，比搜索要来得快
<blueghost> ilazy, 项目托管有哪谢啊。 我 知道有两个有中文的， 不找的时候总碰到， 要找总找不到
<ilazy> 做镜像吗
<blueghost> flh, 小心， 会被人骂的
<gebjgd> ilazy: 话说， 你的fcitx什么版本？
 * blueghost 总被 gebjgd 骂， "去， google"
<ilazy> blueghost: 我不知道了。我只知道google code 和sourceforge比较稳定
<ilazy> gebjgd: 4.0b1
<flh> blueghost: 骂也是一种教育方式，就看自己如何对待的态度了
<blueghost> flh, :)
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我不是给你发过邮件了么
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我试着来打包一下pps。
<oceanboo> flh: 你是没遇到有些高人 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你每次开机的时候会不会看到那个设置提示？
<flh> oceanboo: 弄了好久，外网也能ssh到自己的内网了，交换资料方便多了
<oceanboo> flh: 咋弄的
<blueghost> ilazy, linux 有哪些 uml 工具
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我晕哦。你不早说。环境之类的东西。
<blueghost> ilazy, 有个工具的项目托管有中文的
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我贴我的给你看.bashrc
<flh> oceanboo: 我现在是有公网的ip来访问，并用ssh端口映像
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我问你会不会看到那个提示
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不会！
<flh> oceanboo: 我现在是用公网的ip来访问，并用ssh端口映像
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我的设置正常了， 它每此都提示那玩意
<blueghost> ilazy, linux 有哪些 uml 工具
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/onvf6g-78694
<ilazy> gebjgd: 怎么会。反正我没试过。设定好就没事了。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没用
<gebjgd> ilazy: 和你写的一摸一样
<gebjgd> ilazy: 每次都弹
<ilazy> gebjgd: 另外有个gui的设定。你可以让他不提示
<ilazy> gebjgd: fcitx-config
<ilazy> gebjgd: 发你么
<gebjgd> ilazy: fcitx设置里面可以？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 那我知道了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 可以的。自己看吧
<ilazy> blueghost: 我不知道啊。
<blueghost> 55555555
<ilazy> blueghost: 你应该在早点来问。我不是搞程序的。我只知道刚刚说的那两个啊。
<flh> blueghost: 这里人的，大多ssh 默认的端口不开？
<ilazy> blueghost: 不是有google么。搜索一下。orz
<ilazy> flh: 当然！
<blueghost> flh, 看到没， ilazy 让我 google le
<ilazy> flh: 或者设定ip范围
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你那里的tint2 有icon把
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我这里都没有icon
<ilazy> blueghost: 我晕啊。我也不知道啊。我也只能google啊。
<ilazy> 我这里部分有。
<blueghost> ilazy, 我已经学乖了， google 不到才这里问的。 55555
<gebjgd> ilazy: 什么叫部分有？
<ilazy> blueghost: orz
<ilazy> gebjgd: xterm没有
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你也不是所有的图标都能显示？
<flh> blueghost: 我昨天goole 翻墙 结果什么也没有
<gebjgd> ilazy: 在tint2的systemtray上？
 * blueghost 心里暗笑" gebjgd 原来你也有东西搞不掂的啊"
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/121955
<blueghost> gebjgd, 去 google
<zrqx126> 细细睡觉~~累
<ilazy> gebjgd: fcitx有时可以，有时不行。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 一样
<gebjgd> 知道了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我不太在意这个东西
<ilazy> gebjgd: 主要是dropbox之类的要好。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我这里fcitx不行， gvolwheel不行
<ilazy> gebjgd: 另外我的nautilus我把它改名了，然后用一个nautilus --no-desktop代替它。XD
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我这里pps好了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不用nautilus
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你复制过去的？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 复制什么？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你用dropbox吧。
<gebjgd> ilazy: aur里有
<gebjgd> ilazy: 是啊
<ilazy> gebjgd: pps你。。。我倒。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 用
<ilazy> gebjgd: 他们手真快！！！
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我用thunar-dropbox
<gebjgd> ilazy: 一样的功能
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你也知道需要加--no-desktop啊
<gebjgd> ilazy: 否则你的nautilus直接搞定了桌面
<ilazy> gebjgd: 当然。怎么说也是wm过来人
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, pps 稳定不
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 这次很稳定了
<ilazy> blueghost: http://www.cnblogs.com/ericwtou/archive/2009/05/15/1457696.html
<ilazy> blueghost: http://progit.org/book/zh/ch4-9.html 这个新的东西了。听说要替代svn
<blueghost> ilazy, 不完整
<blueghost> ilazy, 我准备换回 git
<blueghost> ilazy, 他奶奶的，开始是cvs，后来转 svn，又转了git。 刚转 git ，成员说不懂，又转回 svn。打算现在转回 cvs
<ilazy> 原来是alvin_rxg:打包的。。
<blueghost> ilazy, 打包什么
<gebjgd> ilazy: 他改写的pkgbuild
<ilazy> blueghost: 那问他们用懂什么。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你把pkgbuild弄到就行了
<blueghost> ilazy, svn
<ilazy> gebjgd: 对的。我都想自己写一个了。听你说有了。我就不搞了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不过还是会搞掉网卡
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 学学 linus，跟班的人要么用 git，要么滚蛋
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我的无线网卡又挂了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, :) 好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 同意
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 准备转回 git
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 知道有哪些项目托管吗
<knownbad> http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/home/redoak/xpps.gz
<pityonline> cfy: 看到ssh被扫密码了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你是项目负责人，如果你的意志经常被别人左右，那你这项目做不好的了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 我记得有两个有中文的，一个是从 sourceforge 脱离 的人建立的。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 所以你老婆会跑
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 我忘了是哪个了
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<blueghost> 他奶奶的，我忘了还有个维基。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 那个字体文件拿到了把？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 对的。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 那就行了
<ilazy> 汗。直接把我音量给改了。
<ilazy> pps一卡一卡的
<ilazy> 网速方面没有问题。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我这里没有任何问题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.ca/view/yA39JD.html
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那最上面的太大了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 那砖头吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 整一个标题高度缩小一般
<alvin_rxg> *一半
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 那砖头吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 最上面到 about 那一行
<blueghost> 仙鹤机塔租赁 这些字吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 哦，就是那个图片:)
<ilazy> gebjgd: 可以看。不知道刚刚那个电影出什么问题！
<ilazy> gebjgd: 解决了电视的问题。我可以让家里的电脑安装linux了。XD
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 是吗，是上面那图片，还是单那导航菜单。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 但是声卡独占
<blueghost> 整一图片放小了。字就看不清楚了。 仙鹤。。。那几个字
<ilazy> ge
<ilazy> gebjgd: oss表示没压力。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 和oss没关系
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哦？不过它会重置我的音量。
<cece1> wokao ppstream 跟wine 的一样
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.ca/view/fii_estF.html 这个呢
<gebjgd> cece1: 震精么？
<cece1> gebjgd: 清晰度不行，被pplive sohu sina 之类比下去了
<blueghost> gebjgd, 震精????
<gebjgd> cece1: 扯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 吃饭中吗
 * blueghost 问到 从 alvin_rxg 通过网线传来的 饭香
 * blueghost 闻到 从 alvin_rxg 通过网线传来的 饭香
<cece1> gebjgd: o 还可以，没全屏，我老婆这两天吵着看铁梨花 郁闷死了
<blueghost> cece1, 看什么铁梨花， 一树梨花压海棠
<blueghost> cece1, 看什么铁梨花， 看一树梨花压海棠
<cece1> blueghost: 我恨铁梨花
<gebjgd> cece1: 有3台笔记本的人表示毫无压力
<blueghost> cece1, 哦
<blueghost> cece1, 铁梨花 怎么了
<blueghost> gebjgd, 有儿子的人表示压力很大
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 吃完饭喊一声。 我熬不住了
<cece1> blueghost: 铁梨花霸占了所有的电视
<ilazy> gebjgd: 本本。。。还三台。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 其实是4台
<cece1> gebjgd: 就你那破本。。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 但是那台的硬盘坏了
<gebjgd> cece1: 恩那， 我现在就是用2004年的本子在看pps
<blueghost> cece1, 哦。 你老婆要看那么多台电视啊
<ilazy> gebjgd: 收二手的还是用旧了？
<blueghost> gebjgd, 有 做官的亲戚是不同啊
<gebjgd> ilazy: 现在正在用的是 pangyu给我的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 放屁
<gebjgd> blueghost: 都是自己买的
<cece1> blueghost: 她一下班就霸占电视，哪有我机会
<blueghost> gebjgd, 哦。
<gebjgd> cece1: 哈哈
<cece1> gebjgd: 我买了个漫步者 130 ，淘宝上
<blueghost> cece1, 体谅一下吧。 一男人， 看什么电视
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 吃完饭喊一声。 我熬不住了
<gebjgd> cece1: 效果如何？
 * blueghost 闻到 从 alvin_rxg 通过网线传来的 饭香
<cece1> blueghost: 最近中央新政不断，考虑是否把存款投资哦，要不然像那个400变800的大妈
<cece1> gebjgd: 还没到
<gebjgd> cece1: 130元？
<blueghost> cece1, 哦
<ilazy> http://imagebin.org/121958
<cece1> gebjgd: 恩，带邮费
<gebjgd> cece1: 能用么
<blueghost> 我操， 还以为是 A 片。 兴冲冲地点， 原来是动画片啊
<gebjgd> cece1: 至少300元的才能用
<cece1> gebjgd: 不知道，凑合用
 * blueghost 叫起儿子， 看有动画片看
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你还在用ubuntu把
<blueghost> gebjgd, 是的
<blueghost> 我在等 alvin_rxg
<gebjgd> blueghost: 还不转移到arch的大家庭？
<cece1> blueghost: 就是
<gebjgd> blueghost: 现在和你说话的都是用arch的
<ilazy> gebjgd: XD
<ilazy> cece1: 也是用arch么》？？？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 靠， 你刚知道啊
<cece1> ilazy: 恩
<blueghost> gebjgd, 我对 ubuntu 致死不渝
<ilazy> 我晕。
<ilazy> cece1: 我是刚刚知道啊。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, alvin_rxg alvin_rxg alvin_rxg alvin_rxg alvin_rxg alvin_rxg alvin_rxg alvin_rxg alvin_rxg
<ilazy> blueghost: 别人要做饭啊
<blueghost> gebjgd, 如果 irc 的提醒 可以使用 声音就好了。
 * blueghost 闻到 从 alvin_rxg 通过网线传来的 饭香
<ilazy> blueghost: 可以。pidgin
<gebjgd> blueghost: 当然可以
<gebjgd> blueghost: 所有的客户端都行
<blueghost> ilazy, gebjgd, alvin_rxg 他的不是啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 因为我们怕吵
<gebjgd> blueghost: 所以不用
<blueghost> 攻击 alvin_rxg 的电脑，然后控制他的电脑发出 "blueghost 找你" 的呐喊
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哦。
<blueghost> 我熬不住了
 * blueghost 困的倒在地上呼呼大睡
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, alvin_rxg alvin_rxg 我爱你
<alvin_rxg> ...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 吃完饭啦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 最后看一次
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 页面可以了吧……布局得根据内容来判断的
<blueghost> http://imagebin.ca/view/fii_estF.html
<blueghost> 这样可以了吗
<alvin_rxg> 可以可以
<blueghost> :)。 那家伙还没给内容呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 睡了， 熬不住了
<blueghost> 谢谢了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: blueghost 向你表白了
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
 * blueghost 的马甲 挂在 #ubuntu-cn 中， 真人睡去了
<blueghost> 他奶奶的， ibus 占了我100% 的 cpu
<blueghost> gebjgd, openbox 用不了 fectx 啊
<gebjgd> 终于能看 非诚勿扰了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 什么东西？
<ilazy> ibus。哈哈。用fcitx吧
<blueghost> gebjgd, ibus 啊。 xchat 占内存怎么十几 mb
<ilazy> blueghost: 那个要调用python...
<cece1> fcitx 现在很不错
<blueghost> ilazy, fcitx openbox 有问题
<gebjgd> blueghost: 2742 chi       20   0 62996 3156 2268 S    1  0.1   0:32.68 ibus-daemon
<gebjgd>  2829 chi       20   0  120m  37m  19m S    0  1.0   0:14.25 ibus-engine-sun
<gebjgd>  2742 chi       20   0 62996 3156 2268 S    0  0.1   0:32.69 ibus-daemon
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我这里还好
<gebjgd> blueghost: sun-pinyin
<ilazy> blueghost: 你问ge。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: chi?
<blueghost> wzj, 怎么了
<blueghost> 我熬不住了， 睡了
<blueghost> 但是 100% 的cpu 号郁闷 啊
<ilazy> 没用ubuntu不知道。
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, ibus 干嘛呢。
<gebjgd> blueghost: ubuntu垃圾
<blueghost> 好有趣
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我怕我转到fcitx上。 没有icon
<ilazy> 呃。
<blueghost> 我停了 那个 py 进程，cpu 就降下来了。
<blueghost> 还可以打字
<blueghost> 没有了候选条而已
<ilazy> blueghost: 你的ibus版本是多少啊
<blueghost> 原来那个py只是为了显示候选条啊
<blueghost> 不知到
<blueghost> 我停了 py 进程了
<cece1> arch的是1.3.8
<blueghost> about 没显示版本号
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不可能
<gebjgd> blueghost: IBus 1.3.8
<blueghost> Pinyin
<blueghost> Language: Chinese
<blueghost> Keyboard layout: us
<blueghost> Author: Peng Huang <shawn.p.huang@gmail.com>
<blueghost> BYVoid <byvoid1@gmail.com>
<blueghost> Description:
<blueghost> Pinyin input method
<blueghost> 你看有没有
<^k^> blueghost:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我们问的是ibus的版本
<ilazy> blueghost: ibus要调用python啊。python的执行效率低
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不是pinyin的
<ilazy> blueghost: 你试试ibus -v看。orz
<gebjgd> ilazy: 哈哈
<ilazy> gebjgd: 。。。我。找不到snoopy。
<gebjgd> blueghost: ibus-daemon -V
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你果然还是吃奶的孩子
<blueghost> 我问一个问题。 我知道我是笨蛋。 我的项目从 1.0.0 开始算。 应该是 0.0.0 的，现在我怎么办
<ilazy> gebjgd: 有些节日他介绍了。。
<blueghost> 把版本号改回, 0.0.1 好像不大好吧。
<blueghost> 别人都是增加的，我反倒减了
<blueghost> 大家有什么好的提议吗
<cece1> 跟opera emacs chromium 比起来不算啥
<blueghost> cece1, 跟我说吗
<ilazy> XD
<cece1> blueghost: 恩
<ilazy> chromium都9了。
<blueghost> cece1, 我的问题是 起始 版本号 就错了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 死去
<blueghost> .....
<ilazy> 其实个人认为版本号并不非常重要。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你有病啊
<cece1> blueghost: 这个不懂，一定要从0.0.1开始么？
<gebjgd> blueghost: 管它呢
<ilazy> 你看内核。。。orz
<gebjgd> blueghost: 管你是从多少开始的呢
<blueghost> gebjgd, 但是郁闷啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: : 郁闷什么
<gebjgd> blueghost: 蛋疼？
<cece1> 或者学tex 用e做版本号
<blueghost> gebjgd, 看着别人都有 0.xx 版本的。我没有。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你应该看看别人都有老婆。 你没有
<blueghost> gebjgd, 就像 没童年似的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 别人家的孩子都有娘， 你的儿子没有
<blueghost> .......
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你可以直接去死了
<blueghost> ......
<gebjgd> blueghost: 人生如此不幸
<gebjgd> blueghost: 哦，死的时候带上儿子，否则儿子无人抚养
<blueghost> cece1, 好像 我的软件 一开始就 成年了。 没有童年阶段，所以不爽
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你还是蛋疼。 睡觉去吧
<cece1> gebjgd: 看康熙来了身材好真的穿什么都好看吗
<blueghost> cece1, 不穿也好看
<cece1> blueghost: 。。。
<gebjgd> cece1: 不看
<blueghost> 算了， 问了也白问。 我睡觉去了
<gebjgd> cece1: 非诚勿扰中
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 还是你最好
<cece1> gebjgd: 有个凶器
 * blueghost 深情地吻了吻 alvin_rxg  的额头
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 睡了
<ilazy> 8-)
<gebjgd> cece1: 从来不看那个啥节目
<cece1> gebjgd: 非诚勿扰电视上播了很多遍了
<gebjgd> cece1: 没电视
<gebjgd> cece1: 你的明白？
<cece1> gebjgd: ä¹°
<cece1> 50euro就来
<gebjgd> cece1: 没信号
<gebjgd> cece1: 没信号
<gebjgd> cece1: 没信号
<gebjgd> cece1: 没信号
<cece1> ^k^: 屏蔽他
<gebjgd> ilazy: fcitx的版本号很混乱
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我无所谓
<gebjgd> ilazy: 还需要编译
<ilazy> gebjgd: 呃。没收录进官方那里啊
<gebjgd> ilazy: 所以啊
<ilazy> gebjgd: 官方的还是旧版啊。我也不知道他们有没向那边反映
<cece1> mplayer就是比flash号
<gebjgd> ilazy: 慢的机器用fcitx， 快的机器用ibus
<ilazy> gebjgd: 。。。我还是不喜欢ibus。我机器慢。版本号乱无所谓。因为换过作者的。
<ilazy> flash。。。webqq就是用
<cece1> webqq挂了
<gebjgd> cece1: 能用了
<cece1> 靠，落伍了
<ilazy> web2.qq
<cece1> 这几天用mail里的那个
<gebjgd> cece1: 哪个mail里的？
<ilazy> 我觉得qq二了。一个360就失了阵脚
<cece1> gebjgd: qq mail
<gebjgd> ilazy: 马话疼是2b
<cece1> qq s b 了，竟然要挟
<gebjgd> ilazy: 本来智商就不高
<cece1> 还不如开始就装可怜
<gebjgd> ilazy: 所以只能学别人
<gebjgd> ilazy: 遇到事情了就尿了
<cece1> 风向不对了才装可怜
<ilazy> 二了。真的是。webqq本来就是它的产业。sb把它关了。太sb了
<gebjgd> ilazy: fcitx的托盘很讨厌
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我不知道放哪儿好
<ilazy> gebjgd: 什么托盘？
<ilazy> 你看过我的布局
<ilazy> ？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 英 简  联
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/121962
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我把输入条放在这里。
<larry> 本来是用ibus的,可是不知道为什么升级了一次,ibus五笔不能用了,就改回fcitx了
<ilazy> 本来我还想调整一下那个页面到左正角。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不行，它会在最上面
<gebjgd> ilazy: 明白么
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哪个？
<ilazy> 你说输入的东西吗
<gebjgd> ilazy: 就是你放在右下角的托盘
<ilazy> gebjgd: ^+k
<ilazy> 不会啊。你设定好就不会了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 它还是会显示
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我每次都是在右下的地方。应该是你的设定对。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不喜欢
<ilazy> 显示什么。
<gebjgd> il
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不是
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你开个浏览器
<ilazy> 你想隐藏那个五简 联？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 它还是在浮动在最上面
<gebjgd> il
<gebjgd> ilazy: 对
<ilazy> gebjgd: 似乎可以隐藏的。不过我是这样搞的。http://imagebin.org/121964 最大化也就这样而已
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你没隐藏
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我的wbar会遮挡住
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我知道。但是可以隐藏的
<gebjgd> ilazy: how?
<ilazy> gebjgd: =
<gebjgd> ilazy: 配置里面？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 外观
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你没有图形界面设定？http://imagebin.org/121966
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没有
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我把我的Fcitx-config包给你。。。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不要
<gebjgd> .
<ilazy> gebjgd: aur fcitx-config 。自己弄吧。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 唉。很多配置都在里面了的。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你不是想把它当win么。有图形不用！！！
<gebjgd> ilazy: 那个fcitx-config还要安装
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我试试看
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我刚刚传到我的dropbox了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我的是x64
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6297656/fcitx-config-0.1.3-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz
<ilazy> gebjgd: orz
<ilazy> gebjgd: 为啥子要折腾X64。另外我弱弱地问一下，我的C4能安装X64么
<gebjgd> ilazy: 因为我有2台arch
<gebjgd> ilazy: 大的是4G内存
<ilazy> :-D
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不上x64上什么？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哦。你还是 把那个fcitx-
<ilazy> config安装起吧。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 换了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 那个icon竟然出来了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 但是不激活的时候，几乎看不到
<gebjgd> ilazy: 速度就那么回事吧
<ilazy> gebjgd: 那些icon没意思。不像pidgin可以点的
<gebjgd> ilazy: 还好阿
<gebjgd> ilazy: 很多icon都可以点的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看了大约4个小时的pps
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无线网卡再次被剥夺
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用win的驱动会更稳定些么？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我以为你对用win驱动有经验
<alvin_rxg> ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我从来没用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn10YFK-6Gg&feature=player_embedded
<kdlijian> clear
<kdlijian> quit
<cfy> hi all,大家早上好
<Use-Firefox> cfy: hi
<Use-Firefox> -h
<Use-Firefox> -s
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd
<cfy> Use-Firefox: :)
<Use-Firefox> 貌似没人-s了。。。
<Use-Firefox> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286717/
<cfy> 算了呗，自由讨论嘛
<Use-Firefox> 没人发表看法了。
<cfy> ib-perl:
<cfy> -h
<cfy> -w wenzhou
<cfy> -w 温州
<cfy> -s
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-06
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 为啥-s没反应？
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 怎么了？
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ?
<atcho> blue???
<hellokitty> O:-)
<cfy> 为啥我打不开自己的google code?
<cfy> 又好了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 扯
<cfy> pocoyo: 真的。。。
<zzj1> 奇怪，使用empathy登录msn连不上，改用pidgin就可以。
<void1> 1个小时过去了
<ofan> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101105/105386.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 决定未来将启用 Wayland X-Server_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<NoIE> 期待 Wayland 。
<Relaed> Good Morning ..
<ofan> 自己现在能不能装wayland?  有没有试过的
<runrunrocky> ofan: 现在功能应该很差吧
<iIE> Hi
<iIE> 我写了一个启动X的脚本
<iIE> 不知道为何无法运行，运行后提示X:user cannot *
<ofan> runrunrocky: 不清楚，但是meego和ubuntu准备用～
<Hu`Ye> 早上好！、
<runrunrocky> ofan: ubuntu那是至少一年以后的事情，meego已经在用
<iIE> mystartx:
<runrunrocky> Hu`Ye: 号
<lvweiwei> 电脑的风扇问题好了
<iIE> #!/bin/sh
<iIE> export DISPLAY=:0
<iIE> X &
<iIE> 然后就提示，说用户没有此权力
<Hu`Ye> 四面能用不同壁纸装饰的功能好了吗？？
<iIE> 请问用脚本执行和自己直接输入执行有何区别
<iIE> 在权限上
<lvweiwei> 开机温度很底30几度 几分钟后就升到50度了 这个正常吗
<Hu`Ye> 好像没什么人啊
<ofan> 要多少
<Hu`Ye> 有人不说话
<pocoyo> Hu`Ye: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Hu`Ye> 呵呵
<iIE> :q
<NoIE> 感觉有人在针对我。。。
<ofan> ？
<NoIE> iIE
<ofan> what..
<iIE> NoIE: ?
<iIE> NoIE: 不知道bash能不能直接执行X
<ofan> 啥意思
<iIE> 我刚才写了一个脚本
<iIE> 只是为了测试罢了
<iIE> 里面X &
<iIE> 结果好像提示权限不够
<iIE> 执行脚本的时候
<NoIE> iIE: 只要已经启动XServer就可以吧？话说，你为什么叫iIE。
<Hu`Ye> 那你在root权限试下
<NoIE> 我刚刚做了一个艰难的决定。。。
<iIE> NoIE: 昵称只是好玩罢了……
<Hu`Ye> ？
<Hu`Ye> 是啊
<iIE> NoIE: 我在我的账户下可以X &
<iIE> NoIE: 但是执行我的脚本就不行了
<Hu`Ye> 我弄了几个都被占了。。。
<Hu`Ye> 问那些高手
<iIE> NoIE: 不知道是否和X的执行权限有关
<ofan> iIE: 什么系统
<iIE> Deb
<iIE> ofan: Deb
<NoIE> 我记得有一个可以让其他用户执行使用X的命令。
<Hu`Ye> X 是什么？？
<iIE> NoIE: 本来我的用户就可以执行X命令
<NoIE> 是啊，那个命令你没用。
<iIE> NoIE: -rwsr-sr-x /usr/bin/X
<iIE> NoIE: 他有sgid
<ofan> iIE: X需要root权限
<iIE> ofan: 我平时一直是再我的账户里面X &的
<ofan> iIE: ..
<Hu`Ye> 厉害、
<ofan> iIE: 我以为就arch用户这么干～
<iIE> ofan: 但是写到/usr/local/bin/mystartx,执行他就没权限了
<Hu`Ye> 怎么弄的？
<iIE> happyaron: 自己写的脚本能否调用X &
<iIE> ofan: 我用过的Linux发行版都能这样玩
<ofan> iIE: 一般x的启动放到启动脚本里
<iIE> ofan: xinitrc?
<ofan> iIE: 不是  系统启动脚本
<iIE> ofan: bashrc？
<ofan> iIE: /etc/rc.d/
<Hu`Ye> e
<ofan> 建议不要改..
<nihui> XSession
<iIE> ofan: 我都是X&启动的啊
<iIE> ofan: 这样启动的东西很少
<iIE> ofan: å°±X
<iIE> ofan: 比如我有时只要开Firefox,连WM都不要了
<ofan> iIE: 就X什么也干不了
<iIE> ofan: 你确定吗？
<iIE> ofan: 我往里面启动一个xterm不就什么都干得了了？
<ofan> iIE: 没wm还开X干嘛
<nihui> xterm 不启动都可以
<nihui> 只有 X ....
<ofan> 开个xterm 直接用console就行了
<ofan> 开X还废内存
<iIE> ofan: 不开X，网页浏览呢？
<ofan> iIE: w3m
<iIE> ofan: w3m不能满足很多需求
<nihui> ofan: flash 怎么办
<ofan> iIE: framebuffer
<iIE> nihui: 问题我现在写了一个/usr/local/bin
<iIE> nihui: 里面写了一个mystartx
<iIE> nihui: 就X&提示没有权限
<iIE> nihui: 我自己能X&但是调用脚本就不行了
<iIE> nihui: 我ls -l /usr/bin/startx和自己的比对了一下
<Use-Firefox> -i 116.235.240.56
<ofan> iIE: 你的脚本权限
<logan-an> 早上好
<Hu`Ye> iIE:好厉害
<Use-Firefox> -h
<iIE> ofan: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root staff
<ofan> iIE: 要跟X的一致
<iIE> ofan: startx都没和X一致？
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。bot掉线了。
<hvenus> 问一下装lts版本还是新最版？
<iIE> ofan: 我和startx的唯一区别就是grp
<Hu`Ye> ofan解决
<iIE> ofan: 我刚刚chgrp了，不过要测试的话要重启
<Use-Firefox> -i 116.235.240.56
<ofan> iIE: 太蛋疼了  还不如直接加到.profile里
<Use-Firefox> iIE: 支持ie的？
<iIE> ofan: 我的bash和X的区别就是sgid
<Hu`Ye> 汗。。。
<iIE> ofan: 我重启下
<iIE> Use-Firefox: 我第一个使用的浏览器是IE，i是罗马数字
<Use-Firefox> ...
<ofan> - -
<ofan> 我的第一次也是给了ie - -
<NoIE> 我第一次在电视看到的浏览器是Netscape。
<ofan> netscape用过，当时觉得这玩意很非主流～
<ofan> 谁玩twitter，互fo一下哈～
<void1> netscape以前很主流
<Use-Firefox> ofan: id
<ofan> Use-Firefox: @odayfans
<iIE> ofan: also cannot
<iIE> ofan: I chmod 6755 mystartx
<iIE> ofan: It's failed again
<void1> seamonkey现在的界面还有netscape的味道呢
<ofan> Use-Firefox: @0xFAN  忘了我改了用户名了
<iIE> ofan: 还是不行
<iIE> happyaron: 请问我写的脚本为何无法执行X &
<ofan> iIE: 你直放到.profile里好了
<iIE> 和#!/bin/sh有关吗
<ofan> ç±³
<iIE> ofan: .profile是不是每次启动我都要启动X?
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 住在中科院计算所对面平房
<MeaCulpa> 有中科院的朋友么...
<iIE> ofan: 还有
<iIE> ofan: 在fbterm里面也是无法启动X的
<iIE> ofan: 我试过在fbterm,zhcon都不行
<iIE> ofan: 只有在裸的账户登录中完全可以
<ofan> iIE: 不启动开那想干嘛
<iIE> ofan: only for test
<ofan> iIE: 哦
<iIE> ofan: 我不知道启动X要什么条件
<iIE> ofan: 改天打算试试Gentoo
<ofan> iIE: 一般都gdm开X或登录后手动开
<MeaCulpa> iIE: welcome
<wukong> 刚出的linux 版的PPStream 出现 libemscore.so.0: cannot open shared object file 怎么解决
 * hvenus kab
<MeaCulpa> 大分辨率的FB是不是消耗资源比X还厉害
<NoIE> 我刚刚加入360频道，提示：Xbox 360 Discussion。
<iIE> ofan: 不开gdm的，我好像连gdm都没安装
 * hvenus 加班中
<ofan> wukong: 做个symlink 到libemscore.so.0
<iIE> MeaCulpa: ä½ Gentoo?
<MeaCulpa> iIE: y
<ofan> iIE: 那只能你登录后开
<iIE> ofan: 我是登录后开阿
<NoIE> wukong: 新建一个pps.conf文件，位置在/etc/ld.so.conf.d。
<iIE> ofan: 我本来想搞个脚本，这样可以少打几个字符
<iIE> MeaCulpa: 我不知道Gentoo编译Linux内核有多困难
<ofan> iIE: 没多难 就费时
<iIE> ofan: 很多参数+鸟文
<NoIE> #qq-cn频道没有人。
<iIE> ofan: 我以前从来没有成功编译
<ofan> iIE: alias一下
<iIE> ofan: 我要明白为何无法脚本
 * hvenus 正在下载ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<iIE> ofan: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
 * hvenus join to #qq-cn
<ofan> join #qq-cn
 * hvenus join #qq
 * hvenus joined #tencent
 * iIE joined and exited #qq-cn
<iGirl> 额...
<NoIE> #qq-cn频道还是没有人。
<ofan> iIE: 这不就是没权限么
<iIE> ofan: 难道变成脚本之后权限改变了？
<MeaCulpa> iIE: Gentoo和编译内核没关系，任何包管理都不管内核的，尤其是Gentoo的包管理
<iIE> ofan: 我已经把chmod成X一样了
<ofan> iIE: 你的脚本也要suid
<MeaCulpa> iIE: 我从不在编译内核上浪费时间，都是肥内核
<iIE> ofan: X是sgid,我要suid?
<ofan> iIE: sgid
<ofan> iIE: 貌似两个都有
<iIE> ofan: -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 北京 mea？
<iIE> ofan: ls -l /usr/local/bin/mystartx
<iIE> ofan: -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root
<iIE> ofan: ls -l /usr/bin/X
<iIE> ofan: -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root
<happyaron> iIE: 你要用suid/sgid的bash/sh来运行。
<happyaron> iIE: 脚本的权限不会被传递。
<iIE> happyaron: 怎么弄
<iIE> happyaron: #!/bin/sh那一行怎么改
<ofan> iIE: 你的sh也要suid和sgid
<iIE> ofan: 把#!/bin/sh去掉是否可以？
<happyaron> iIE: 那样做太危险了。
<iIE> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> iIE: 你在里面调用startx
<iIE> 我就调用X&阿？
<happyaron> iIE: 把脚本的suid/sgid去掉
<iIE> 然后？
<happyaron> iIE: startx和X不是一回事
<iIE> happyaron: startx是调用xinit
<happyaron> iIE: 嗯，咋了？
<iIE> happyaron: 我只要启动X
<happyaron> iIE: 那你不顾安全风险么？
<iIE> happyaron: 是不是chmod 755 mystartx
<happyaron> 扯
<iIE> happyaron: 没明白，启动X危险？
<happyaron> iIE: bash/sh的suid危险
<iIE> happyaron: 我没有chmod /bin/sh阿？
 * GodKiller 推荐一个展示产品的 系统 php的
 * GodKiller 求 推荐一个展示产品的 系统 php的
<happyaron> iIE: 你要用现在的思路实现的话，必须suid sh/bash
<iIE> happyaron: 脚本必须要解释执行吗？
<happyaron> iIE: 不解释的咋能叫脚本呢。
<iIE> happyaron: 我写的wrong
<ofan> 我也想编译运行～ 但是没门
<happyaron> 叫脚本还要编译，呃。
<ofan> XD
<huntxu> >.< 现成那么多启动x的脚本又不用的...
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<roylez_> huntxu: 有搞头吗
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<huntxu> roylez_: 没有，下周更忙...
<roylez_> huntxu: ....
<huntxu> >.<
<zzj> 请问ubuntu中有没有能修改照片中exif的软件，类似acdsee方式的，我习惯给照片加个说明什么的。
<lainme> zzj: ubuntu自带那个不行？
<ofan> http://www.ibentu.org/2010/11/06/introduce-to-wayland-01.html
<hata> fvwm下用什么网络连接比较省
<hvenus> 光纤
<hvenus> 为什么没有360的频道？
<lainme> zzj: http://mapivi.sourceforge.net/mapivi.shtml 还有 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178224
<zhang_> 大家早阿
<hvenus> good night
<pl_014> ……
<pl_014> where are you from?
<zhang_> me?
<zhang_> good night?
<pl_014> 不有个说good night的吗？
<zhang_> where are you from?
<zhang_> 呵呵
<pl_014> 我没看错吧
<zhang_> 没有看错
 * hvenus from hell
<ofan> 微软的人给我泄露了一道＂微软认证系统工程师＂（MCSE）考试的新题目：
<ofan> 在windows上让qq和360同时工作。
<NoIE> 和360有关？
<ofan> 嘿嘿
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<Destine> ofan, mcse不值钱了。
<NoIE> 遨游、腾讯说屏蔽360是为了阻止360的违法行为.
 * tenzu 小徐，小陈，你们好
<idirfeng> 哈哈，微软也来了
 * happyaron 拜见疼疼
<NoIE> 如果是违法行为，应该报警才是呀？
<NoIE> tenzu: 新加坡人民关注QQ事件吗？
<idirfeng> 好像已经报了。不过，真的违法吗
<NoIE> 说得是。
<hvenus> 新加坡人民很蛋腚
<ofan> Destine: 不了解
<tenzu> NoIE: 坡人表示毫无鸭梨。
<NoIE> 坡人平时用什么？
<NoIE> tenzu:
<Destine> tenzu, 拜见疼疼。
<lazysnake> 360 QQ转移了 他爸是李刚的视线orz
<tenzu> NoIE: 估计msn之类的吧。我办公室没有破人，不了解
<happyaron> lazysnake: ...
<idirfeng> 现 在用不少人改用msn
<cheung_> ？
<tenzu> gtalk是王道
<cheung_> 还是很少的
<happyaron> idirfeng: 很多人后来发现msn上就几个好友。
<ofan> gtalk都懒得用了
<tenzu> msn界面越来越和扣扣靠拢
<ofan> 泡irc...
<ofan> 上twitter..
<hata> tenzn：皮根怎样用密码环？
<cheung_> 这几个在国内还不是太流行
<tenzu> hata: 你在跟我说话么？
<hata> hata：嗯
<hata> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> hata: pidgin还用密码环？
<happyaron> tenzu: 我也觉得pidgin应该用密码欢
<happyaron> 环
<hata> tenzu: 吓？难道手动
<iGirl> 不用pidgin的路过~~~
<tenzu> happyaron: 屁精挂个gtalk而已，不用那么麻烦吧
<tenzu> hata: 我用arch+openbox，用不上那个
<touparx> iGirl: pidgin就finch还好点
<touparx> tenzu: 用bitlbee？
<iGirl> touparx: finch是啥?
<hata> tenzu: 你单开，确实用不上
<touparx> iGirl: pidgin的cli客户端
<hata> tenzu: 和openbox无关
<ilazy> tenzu: 对方显示的名字很长。怎么弄显示短点？
<iGirl> touparx: 哦,没用过
<tenzu> hata: 我以前挂gtalk,挂两个msn，挂一个扣扣
<hata> touparx: bitlbee那个是为了开脚本的吧
<touparx> iGirl: 以前用finch主要是挂msn和gtalk，这几天发现了bitlbee，就不用了
<tenzu> ilazy: 输入首字母然后tab键吧
<iGirl> touparx: 基本不要im
 * tenzu lunch time, seeya
<touparx> hata: 嗯，bitlbee配合irssi简直是完美啊
<touparx> iGirl: 独行侠？
<ilazy> tenzu: 我说的是talk.。
<touparx> iGirl: 只irc？
<iGirl> touparx: 算是...我上qq,哈哈,irc也上
<hata> 哦，我刚刚作出了一个非常艰难的决定
<touparx> hata: 这。。。-_-"
<touparx> hata: 准备禁用香蕉了？
<winter_wind> 我在安装佳能打印机时说要安装pstocanonbj程序，可是找不到这个程序呀
<hata> 香蕉权限比我高好不
<cfy> 谁会交叉编译的？
<touparx> hata: 权限不重要，决定才重要
<winter_wind> 网上的一些方法都没有用的，我加的一个更新源不到用
<winter_wind> 谁帮帮我呀
<hata> 我决定在fvwm里用gnome-panel。。
<cfy> 我觉得在emacs里跑perl,lol
<cfy> 我决定在emacs里跑perl,lol
<touparx> hata: 。。。怎么不试试tint2或者xfce-panel？
<fhong> 我的触摸板驱动又悲剧了，大家能帮帮我么？
<hata> 我慢慢把脚本写玩才换tint2
<messi> 同志们，163和sjtu的源都挂了？
<hawk1> messi: 163的源没有问题吧, 我昨天还更新的
<katost> 其实用tw的源也很快啊
<messi> hawk1: 可能resolv.conf有问题^_^
<ofan> 163
 * MaskRay  有谁知道 http://www.sqlite.org/lang_createtable.html 里的那些图片是怎么生成的？graphviz？哪个模式？
<missing> 吃饭啦
<cfy> MaskRay: 会交叉编译么？
<missing> missing: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: sys-devel/crossdev
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个好用？
<cfy> MaskRay: 交叉编译gentoo的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还要设置，我试过编译 win32 程序
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？好的，我试试
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要编译mips的
<happyaron> cfy: openwrt?
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，是阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么用呢？
<missing> 那个和我说句话,谢谢....非常寂寞啊...
<cfy> MaskRay: http://pastebin.ca/1983412
<cfy> missing: .
<cfy> missing: 寂寞就找ee,XD
<Warm_HUG> missing: 阿姨，那个没良心的又不理你了？
<missing> cfy: 想看看active-notify而已~~
<cfy> missing: o
<missing> cfy: 表机动
<cfy> missing: 没激动阿
<cfy> MaskRay: auth.c:(.text+0x3c): undefined reference to `pcap_open_live'
<missing> Warm_HUG: 坏坏也在啊,阿姨疼你哈
<cfy> MaskRay: ld出错么？
<missing> cfy: ~~~
<Warm_HUG> missing: .
<MaskRay> cfy: 忘了……
<cfy> MaskRay: 你会C的嘛，这个是啥类型的错误？
<missing> Warm_HUG: 那个active_notify.pl什么用哦?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在已经可以编译helloworld了，toolchains有了
<missing> 没发现有什么反应啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 只是不懂如何ld别的呢
<Warm_HUG> missing: 大概意思就是有人发你notify类的信息时候，所有的window都会接到
<missing> Warm_HUG: 没有发现有什么反应啊?
<missing> Warm_HUG: 你用过没有?
<Warm_HUG> missing: 么有
<cfy> MaskRay: http://ivsays.appspot.com/2010/09/29/cross-build-njit-client-for-openwrt.html,竟然有人编译过了，我看看
<missing> Warm_HUG: 我给了自动加载的...提示加载了,不过没有发现有什么反应
<missing> Warm_HUG: 等我研究研究哈,死ee呢,这个她应该比较了解
<Warm_HUG> missing: 哈哈，阿姨你继续啊
<missing> Warm_HUG: 呵呵...搞不懂的.perl的
<Warm_HUG> missing: 不是所有的window都能接受到？
<winter_wind> 佳能ip1500的打印机的驱动有人会装吗
<missing> Warm_HUG: 没有发现哦...
<winter_wind> 打印机的这个程序pstocanonbj找不到
<Warm_HUG> missing: 我也不懂，还是等依依给看看吧
<missing> Warm_HUG: 嗯,谢谢坏坏推荐哦
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 怎么了？
<Use-Firefox> -s
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 刚才出了点问题
 * Use-Firefox Installing Gentoo.
<touparx> Use-Firefox: 赞~
<Use-Firefox> touparx: 赞什么？
<Use-Firefox> 到时候看看能显示中文不。
<touparx> Use-Firefox: 安装gentoo，要耐心
<duke__> 哎呀...
<Use-Firefox> hi everyone
<Warm_HUG> hi
<Use-Firefox> ofan: following
<flh> ofan: 麻烦了，请教：网络投票，一台电脑一天只能一次，如果在xp下修改网卡地址，那样能不能多次投票？
<duke__> ＝ ＝
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: yo
<flh> Use-Firefox: 您好，请教：网络投票，一台电脑一天只能一次，如果在xp下修改网卡地址，那样能不能多次投票？
<duke__> 不能～～
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: u
<flh> duke__: 谢谢，请说明一下原因？
<duke__> 一般是记录公网ip
<katost> 看网站防作弊的能力啊，你可以试试xp下重新建立一个用户，ADSL断网重新连接，看看能不能投票。
<cfy> flh: 用隐私tab进＋换ip
<duke__> 找些代理软件也许有机会～
<flh> duke__: 有人在网吧那样做，一个网吧，也就一个公网ip吧？
<cfy> flh: 给地址i
<cfy> flh: flash么？
<cfy> flh: 一般是flash和cookie的
<flh>  cfy 你的说法我没听过，不清楚，
<duke__> 网吧.....如果能行 ..那种投票 太没意义了...
<cfy> 都是浏览器端在限制
<cfy> flh: 装个opera,关掉flash,关掉cookie.这样无数投票
<flh>  cfy 如果ip和mac都修改呢？
<duke__> 话说水在用10。10？
<duke__> ＝ ＝ 我现在用的9。04
<cfy> flh: 小白了，跟mac没关系呢
<flh>  cfy 谢谢，明白
<cfy> flh: ip的话，有可能。不过太浪费资源了。
<cfy> flh: 我觉得一般是客户端javascript上（或者flash)上限制。
<flh>  cfy 谢谢，换ip，那样可用批处理，或者快点
<cfy> flh: 基本跟ip无关
<cfy> flh: 你给下投票地址
<duke__> ＝ ＝ 话说...刷票是不道德的
<cfy> duke__: 玩刷票有意思
<duke__> 额...
<cfy> flh: 你给地址，我看看，不过刷票是不好的。。。
<flh> cfy: 有人想用我的机房投，我没有答应，我问问，那个网址
<cfy> flh: 哦
<cfy> 机房？
<cfy> 开网吧的？
<flh> cfy: 是啊，我觉得那样不公平
<cfy> flh: 那就不同意嘛
<flh> cfy: 学校的
<cfy> flh: 哦，一般我觉得都是cookie或者flash上记录在客户端吧
<flh> cfy: 是啊，但心里过不去，所以，求方法，让他们自己弄
<cfy> 如果服务器每次都记录ip不累死了？
<duke__> 有谁用的10。10～ QQ好使不
<cfy> qq....
<katost> 都在这里irc了，还点击qq啊
<cfy> duke__: 在linux上用qq是不好的。。。
<katost> 惦记
<duke__> ＝ ＝ 没办法 ....QQ现在是必需品...
<cfy> duke__: qq vs360
<cfy> duke__: lol
<wukong> QQ本来是有的 可是经常断线
<duke__> 9.04下 linuxQQ挺好用的....
<flh> cfy: 我非常希望 装个opera,关掉flash,关掉cookie.这样无数投票，，这个方法能行，，
<flh> cfy: 我非常希望 装个opera,关掉flash,关掉cookie.这样无数投票，，这个方法能行，，
<duke__> 9.10下 QQ就各种 挂掉
<cfy> flh: 。。。
<cfy> flh: 快把地址问来。。。。我好试试
<cfy> flh: win还是linux?
<duke__> 要是用 cookie的 估计关掉后无法投票吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 刚才网络抽风 下载几首mp3歌曲 2M速度。 这会 同样的链接又不行了。真郁闷
<cfy> 所以根据 GPL 这一个病毒一样的协议要求 Linksys 开放源代码。
<cfy> pocoyo: .
<cfy> duke__: 如果不是flash,我可以写个perl脚本来投票
<cfy> 真不道德。。。。
<duke__> － ＝
<flh> cfy: http://scdc.lxtalk.com/Home/Vote
<flh> cfy: http://scdc.lxtalk.com/Home/Vote  是这里，
<flh> cfy: 刚才我电话上问了一下，在哪里投，不好意思
<duke__> ＝ ＝ 中层干部....我各种 － －b
<cfy> flh: 这个怎么刷？要身份证号，还有验证码
<duke__> － － 身份证......
<cfy> flh: 验证码还好说
<flh> cfy:  是的，他们有好多，只要电脑
<duke__> 用身份证生成器？
<cfy> flh: 那可以嘛，估计只记录cookies
<flh> cfy:  是的，他们有好多，用opera行不行？
<cfy> flh: 用隐私标签或者每次删除cookie应该就行了
<cfy> flh: 应该可以的
<flh> cfy:  当官的，他们弄了一大堆身份证，就是没那么多的电脑
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126334.htmhttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126334.htmhttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126334.htmhttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126334.htmhttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126334.htmhttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126334.htm
<bitsMix> tenzu, 你太坏了。。
<flh> cfy:  刚才有人说，身份征自动生成，头次听说
<duke__> ＝ ＝ 作人要厚道阿...
<cfy> flh: 号码和人名对上是个问题
<flh> duke__: 我是面子过不去，想帮，不自身，只说方法
<duke__> = = 你知道 18岁一下的小孩子为了玩网游，需要身份证地...
<cfy> flh: 我看了下源代码，没看到说不能重复投票的项目阿
<cfy> duke__: 找爸爸妈妈的嘛，爷爷奶奶，路人
<pocoyo> duke__: 找个死人的身份证。
<flh> cfy:  他们说，对一个人，一天一台电脑只一票，
<duke__> = = 爹妈爷奶 不可能提供身份证 玩游戏 路人 才不会借给小孩子身份证
<cfy> flh: 关掉cookie，或者每次投票的时候清空cookie
<cfy> flh: 这样应该可以，如果还不行，那估计是记录ip了
<cfy> duke__: 就号码＋名字。。。有啥
<Linhj> 路过酱油党
<duke__> ip也换换 ...要不一看记录都是一个ip来的一看就漏馅了
<flh> cfy:  他们说，网吧，各台电脑能对一个同时投，，而网吧外网的ip也只是一个啊》？
<duke__> 网吧一般固定ip
<cfy> flh: 那肯定是cookie 了，让他们投好一次清空cookie
<cfy> flh: 或者直接不要接受cookies
<flh> duke__: 你是不是，，，身有体会？
<duke__> － － 没...
<flh> cfy: 管它要否，过会我将你的方法，制空权个别朋友了，可以吧？
<cfy> flh: 应该可以的，你试试就知道了。
<flh> cfy: 管它可否，过会我将你的方法，授权给个别朋友了，可以吧？大家分析那么多，应当可以吧
<flh> cfy: 他们的电脑一定是xp,,,win7之类，我想
<cfy> flh: 嗯，问我意见？这不是什么神秘的方法阿，随便你说呢
<cfy> duke__:
<cfy> duke__: http://www.citic-daxie.com/cn/uploads/af8fc2d2461844389809901f46b69c05.xls
<flh> cfy: 方法可以，用来投机，感觉不公正
<locate> ＃jion debian-cn
<cfy> duke__: 这里全是身份证和名字。。。
<flh> duke__: 身份证自动生成，可以玩成不？
<duke__> = =
<cfy> MaskRay: 你知道google搜索的api么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<duke__> XML解析错误：未定义的实体
<duke__> 位置：chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/unknownContentType.xul
<duke__> 行：55，列：7：      <caption label="&actionQuestion.label;"/>
<duke__> ------^
<flh> cfy: 我们的聊天记录，全公开，全记录，有罪大家享，，哈哈
<cfy> flh: 这有啥。。。。
<cfy> flh: 你想多了。。。。
<katost> 我们这是技术交流
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，如果可以正则就咯，搜索的时候
<duke__> = = 你们相当于卖菜刀的管不着有人拿到砍人
<cfy> duke__: 很多学校sb呢，身份证号码都挂到网上
<duke__> 那确实SB ....
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 能告点钱回来不？
<cfy> 打cf
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 嗯？
<duke__> 重启去
<Warm_HUG> 很多学校sb呢，身份证号码都 cfy
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 打官司能告到赔款不？
<ofan> 富士康发生一起员工坠楼死亡事件
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 无视
<Linhj> 又
<ofan> cb删新闻够快的
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 不清楚。。。。
<cfy> wukong: 估计不会理的
<cfy> wukong: 发错。。
<cfy> flh: 号码多的是
<cfy> flh: filetype:xls 学生名单 身份证 2010 奖学金
<cfy> flh: google搜索
<Warm_HUG> 天
<flh> cfy:  好，谢谢
<cfy> MaskRay: 华东师大二附中
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是这个学校的？
<Linhj> 有没有筒子在上网本上安装Lubuntu成功的,分享下经验 :)
<Linhj> 硬盘
<ofan> 我擦 真NB～  我搜到一大堆XLS
<Linhj>  有没有筒子在上网本上硬盘安装Lubuntu成功的,分享下经验 :)
<edison0354> 用Adium聊IRC好爽阿！
<Linhj> 怨念
<duke__> = = 话说谁用的网通
<ofan> 这些学校太NB了～
<duke__> 谁用～网通？～～
<ofan> what?
<Linhj> 电信
<katost> 网通怎么啦？
<flh> cfy:  我用真实的一切，半天提交不了，死网络，真去他娘，可能对linux下opera不能用，以前我遇到过
<cfy> flh: 哦，
<katost> wine opera.exe
<katost> 用Win下的oprea看看
<flh> cfy:  我投不了
<cfy> flh: 那不清楚了。。。
<duke__> ＝ ＝ 我这里网通默认DNS 把google屏蔽了.......
<flh> cfy:  我以前遇到过，opera有时不行，极少的网络
<ofan> duke__: 换dns就是
<duke__> 换了
<katost> 用google的8.8.8.8
<duke__> 但还想BS一下网通...难怪老有人说网通残废...
<miosec> google.jp呢
<miosec> 换其他国家google域名试试
<ofan> opendns
<duke__> 我用的208.67.222.222
<edison0354> 谁在用empathy？
<duke__> 其他国家的也不好使
<billlee> edison0354: me
<katost> 我这里的网通dns：210.21.196.6；211.95.193.98
<duke__> 我这里的网通很多网站上不去...
<miosec> 美国：
<miosec> 　　208.67.222.222
<miosec> 　　208.67.220.220
<duke__> 我这里默认 202.98.0.68
<billlee> duke__: 主要不是DNS, 换了 DNS 不还是有 IP Filter
<katost> 翻墙吧
<flh> cfy: firefox下可以投，成了，我再试试删除cooki
<edison0354> billlee: http://imagebin.ca/view/mPlk7C.html
<duke__> = = 换个dns就能上goole了
<edison0354> billlee: 是不是这种风格？
<cfy> flh: 哦，
<duke__> 话说我在 ub下还没翻过墙呢
<lazysnake> 怎么不用8.8.8.8？
<cfy> 8.8.4.4
<duke__> opendns挺好用
<lazysnake> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<katost> 用别的dns的PING值高了点
<flh> cfy: firefox下,同一电脑和身份证，第二次提交不了
<duke__> 身份证肯定不能让重复吧
<cfy> flh: 清空cookies
<flh> cfy: 是的， 清空cookies
<flh> cfy: 是的， 清空cookies，，，不行
<cfy> flh: 哦？那不要一个身份证？
<duke__> 试试贝
<flh> cfy: 目前还不会假身份征，因为，要地址，真实的
<flh> cfy: 猜测，goole来的证，用不了
<cfy> flh: 那不知道了
<flh> cfy: 公安，人民网，验证肯定在一起工作了
<cfy> flh: 地址？
<cfy> 这个谁知道阿。。。。
<flh> cfy: 投票时，要真实的住址
<cfy> flh: 哦
 * cfy 打 cf
<flh> cfy: 我想，有人想我给他当劳工，给他们投，如果那样，十元一票，我也不会干，
<ofan> 投什么？
<happyaron> ...
<edison0354> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 累了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 累了就做化学，那个简单
<happyaron> edison0354: 化学我都学吐了。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……那个最简单了的说……
<happyaron> edison0354: 折腾好几年化学了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 最多也就4年吧？
<happyaron> edison0354: 问题是搞竞赛啊。
<ofan> git 怎么一下push 到所有的仓库里？
<happyaron> ofan: git push
<happyaron> ofan: 或者 git push origin master brancha branchb branchc ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗！化学竞赛貌似也不难阿
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是恶心啊。
<ofan> happyaron: 有多个remote 能不能一下都提交上
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，不能。
<ofan> 晕
<edison0354> happyaron: 比编程还恶心？
<happyaron> ofan: 你写个脚本
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，是啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 晕
<flh> cfy: 我是拔号上网，在路由器上自动拔号，昨天我公网的ip和今天的一样，只要路由器不动，不关电源，几天后ip还会不会一样？
<flh> cfy: 那个动态的ip，能不能一直保持？
<katost> 基本不能
<flh> katost: 昨天我今天的不一样，
<flh> katost: 昨天我今天的一样，
<katost> 过几天就不一样了
<katost> ISP不会那么好不换你的IP
<edison0354> happyaron: 感受下这个IRC客户端
<edison0354> happyaron: http://imagebin.ca/view/H31bqQ.html
<katost> 用mim，挂上irc和msn
<flh> katost: 谢谢，我用xchat能查看到公网的ip,,,想请教一下查看公网ip的命令？
<edison0354> katost: 我挂了4个IM……
<edison0354> flh: 找网页查IP
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 为什么ubuntu 10.10现在删除文件这么慢呀！
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 没用10.10
<flh> edison0354: 谢谢，有命令行不？
<AnThOnYhO> rm -rf也是
<AnThOnYhO> 好像在统计文件数日
<AnThOnYhO> 数目
<happyaron> edison0354: 这是啥？
<edison0354> flh: 不知道……
<AnThOnYhO> 我有个文件夹有10W个文件
<edison0354> flh: ifconfig不可以吧貌似
<AnThOnYhO> 删除了老半天。
<edison0354> happyaron: adium
<katost> 上个论坛就有公网IP吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦。
<flh> edison0354: ifconfig 只能查看本机的，路由后面的ip
<AnThOnYhO> 查公网ip到 123cha.com
<edison0354> happyaron: pidgin不知道啥时候能做成这样子的
<katost> http://www.ip138.com/，老牌的了
<happyaron> edison0354: empathy
<flh> katost: 是一方法，如果有一个命令行，岂不方便？
<AnThOnYhO> 或者traceroute
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个还不如Pidgin好使
<AnThOnYhO> adium是macosx下的软件
<flh> katost: 谢谢，学了一招，，http://www.ip138.com/
<edison0354> AnThOnYhO: 真聪明～
<billlee> 查公网IP这个比较简洁: http://checkip.dyndns.org/
<hata> 有没有人用过fvwm？问个配置问题
<AnThOnYhO> 直接上bgp.he.net
<AnThOnYhO> 也可以。
<katost> 用花生壳或者3322的DDNS也不错吧！
<flh> billlee: 谢谢，多多益善
<flh> billlee: 希望有哪位大师，给个命令行，对大家都诠啊
<billlee> flh: 我常用  wget http://checkip.dyndns.org/ -q -O - | grep -Eo '\<[[:digit:]]{1,3}(\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}){3}\>' 在脚本里直接把 IP 截出来
<AnThOnYhO> 固定ip流，无耻匿过。
<flh> billlee: 行了，就当命令行用吧，写成shellip  就这样用算了
<xiaofeng> 有人在吗?
<pocoyo> xiaofeng: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<xiaofeng> pocoyo, 什么东西?
<pocoyo> xiaofeng: 别紧张 没事。
<xiaofeng> 没,
<xiaofeng> 我有问题啊,ubuntu 10.10  那啥GDM
<xiaofeng> 怎样改主题?
<xiaofeng> 下下来了,可是我不会改
<flh> katost:   3322 要注册什么的，感觉一到就头痛，比较麻烦
<xiaofeng> pocoyo, 会吗?  改GDM登录那个主题
<pocoyo> 明显不会
<hata> ifvwm，在吗
<xiaofeng> 汗,  请问一下,改GDM登录主题怎么改啊?
<xiaofeng> 才用ubuntu一点都不会啊,
 * Warm_HUG debian系的软件包信息保存在哪里？是用什么数据库？
<Warm_HUG> xiaofeng: 在新立得包管理器里搜索下看看
<xiaofeng> 我看里面有个啥gdmsetup  可是运行后就只有那啥.
<edison0354> xiaofeng: 9.10以后只能手动改了
<edison0354> xiaofeng: 上网搜搜
<xiaofeng> 手动改?  我不知道文件放在什么地方
<xiaofeng> 有网站么?  我找过了
<edison0354> xiaofeng: 所以让你上网搜～
<katost> ubuntu不会可以试试看深度linux，新的预览版听漂亮的，懒人专用
<xiaofeng> 很多都只是以前的
<ugoubuntu> 哇，翻到了ibm的Linux学习文档  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/newto/
<xiaofeng> katost, 是吗?  我只是想学怎么改啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: IBM developerWorks 中国 : Linux 编程和系统管理新手入门
<ugoubuntu> 咦，反应这么快？
<edison0354> xiaofeng: GDM2Setup能改一点点
<xiaofeng> gdm2setup要自己装?
<xiaofeng> 网上好多人都说降版本好弄,我不想降
<edison0354> xiaofeng: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/change-ubuntu910-gdm.html
<edison0354> xiaofeng: 要自己装的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小小更改 Ubuntu 9.10 的不和谐的 GDM 登录界面 — LinuxTOY
<edison0354> ^k^: 机器人延迟好大……
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: /var/下搜 dpkg.?
<gleerat> 我在RHEL5.5、CentOS5.5和Fedora13中都没有发现/image/install.img，在Fedora14中发现了。这正常么
<edison0354> xiaofeng: gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<edison0354> xiaofeng: 这个也试试～
<xiaofeng> 嗯,
<xiaofeng> 谢谢
<edison0354> gleerat: FC13也有install.img的，忘了在哪里了
<flh> billlee: 偷偷地ssh 人家的ip   ,都是ssh: connect to host 222.214.77.242 port 22: Connection refused   是他们没有安装ssh服务,或者关了22端口？有点无赖，我只是试试
<whatbox> 大家好啊
<billlee> flh: 可能是没有 ssh 服务，也可能是防火墙只允许部分 IP 访问 22端口
<billlee> 比如我这里一台电脑的 port 22 就只允许内网访问
<flh> billlee: 我一直默认设置，方便自己，也方便小偷呀，
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 难道就是/var/lib/dpkg/status 这样一个文本文件？太简陋了
<gleerat> edison0354: 我在光盘目录中搜索了，没有发现install.img
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 貌似是。现在好像还有一个aptitude.log的？里面也有。
<edison0354> gleerat: 额，我当时下的DVD版都有的
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 不挺好吗的 很简洁。
<flh> edison0354: 什么dvd?
<edison0354> flh: dvd版阿
<flh> edison0354: 什么dvd版的光盘？
<edison0354> flh: 他刚刚说的FC阿
<billlee> flh: 其实只要口令足够强，别人就很难破解。禁止使用口令验证，只允许采用非对称密钥验证，也可以提高安全性。
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 对人类读者来说，的确简洁的，但是这种东西，在软件来说，读取起来一定会很慢
<gleerat> edison0354: 我在RHEL5.5、CentOS5.5和Fedora13的DVD目录中搜索了，都没有发现这个东西，有人说解压之后才能有，可是我解压了也没有，虚拟机可以正常启动，光盘的MD5也没有问题。不知道FC14中的install.img能不能考过来直接用
<edison0354> gleerat: 不知道
<Warm_HUG> 有谁用rpm系的发行版？suse啥的
<katost> 其实刚开始挺想用suse的，结果源太慢了，找来找去ubuntu源快，简单
<edison0354> katost: 163,sohu有suse的源吧好像
<flh> billlee: 我没有什么宝贵的资料，一直用极简单的密码，可能也有小偷摸进来，由他们去吧，密码复杂了，用起来实在不便
<katost> 163.sohu没有源的时候，现在不怎么想用su了
<billlee> flh: 小偷进来了是没什么，可要是被骇客当肉鸡就麻烦了
<flh> billlee: 我平常老盯着cpu ,硬盘， 看他们忙不忙，只要他正常，我就不管三七二十一了
<flh> billlee: 肉鸡，一般是自己的资源，后台给人家用了，是否？
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 信息也不算多。
<billlee> flh: 嗯。就是被骇客控制后用来攻击其他机器。比如要对某台服务器进行 DDoS 攻击，就需要很多机器。
<flh> billlee: 做一下帮凶，也没有什么？只要不是资源抢占凶狠,这会看看什么是： DDoS 攻击，查查
<Nirocfz> 有一次去面试被问到DDoS攻击原理是什么，怎么防御，悲剧啊
<katost> 防不了，屏蔽IP！
<duke__> ＝ ＝ 防御....
<flh> billlee:  google  DDoS  什么都出不来，气人
<edison0354> Nirocfz: ……
<duke__> 告诉他关机....
<edison0354> flh: https://encrypted.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=DDoS
<edison0354> flh: 谁说出不来的
<billlee> flh: 我怎么查的出来？http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=DDoS
<edison0354> 看来大家都能搜出来……
<zmcbb30> AnThOnYhO: 风风
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 虾虾
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<edison0354> ……
<zmcbb30> lkk-: KK
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<lkk-> zmcbb30: hi
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 暖坏
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚
<flh> billlee: 是opera混蛋，firefox就有，谢谢两位
<xijiao> zmcbb30, 包子叔好
<zmcbb30> ........
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 肉包子还是素包子？
<xijiao> ~imspk zmcbb30
<zmcbb30> xijiao: nnd....只有雕叔才是叔
<xijiao> zmcbb30, 是的，包子叔。
<zmcbb30> .........
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 包包
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 肉包子还素包子还豆包子？
<Warm_HUG> 包包才18岁，不要给说老了 lol
<edison0354> tenzu: 水zu好！
<xijiao> Warm_HUG, 是的，我们的包子叔最年轻了 lol
<edison0354> 靠！irc回复个东西，itunes那边就来一些爆音……
<tenzu> edison0354: 免礼平身
<edison0354> xijiao: 比阿荣还小？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包包。。。
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: hao
 * tenzu 包包一家：包包爸爸，包包妈妈，包包祖，包包拉拉，包包立波，包包布，包包贝尔，包包布莱特，包包布拉布
<zmcbb30> ........
<Warm_HUG> æ··ä¹±
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 克里克里克里，包包变！
<zmcbb30> ......
<tenzu> 我又回到了童年
<Warm_HUG> 死咪咪去哪里了？
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 又想捏人家 ?
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 捏？
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 不会不会@_@
<flh> cfy: 推荐一款ubuntu下视频聊天的工具？
<cfy> flh: 不知道，同求。。。
<flh> duke__: 推荐一款ubuntu下视频聊天的工具？可怜我用几年的linux,至今还不会视频
<gebjgd> flh: skype amsn pidgin
<gebjgd> flh: www.meebo.com
<Nirocfz> flh, gtalk也行，在gmail网页里
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 肛肛
<flh> gebjgd: pidgin弄不了，换skype试试，不知ubu源里有没有
<gebjgd> flh: pidgin的gtalk账户可以
<ilinux> Nirocfz, gmail网页里的gtalk可以视频聊天？
 * ^k^ 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 解决Ubuntu不小心设置了开机登录屏幕“放大镜”到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302232&p=2112461#p2112461 今天在用户登录界面到时候，因为好玩而尝试选中了“放大镜”，结果右边整个屏幕彻底悲剧了，并且还无法取消。。 重启之后，仍会出现这个问题。搜索了下网上很多同学也会因为好玩，而 ...
<gebjgd> ilinux: meebo.com里的所有账户都可以视频
<ilinux> 没听过meebo.com，炯
<Nirocfz> ilinux, 可以啊，装个google talk plugin，google自己出的
<ilinux> Nirocfz, 哦，我试试
<ilinux> 那个plugin是在firefox里的add-ons里查找就能 找到吗
<Nirocfz> ilinux, 到gmail的setting->chat那里应该就能看到了
<ilinux> Nirocfz, 找是找到了，但是没有摄像头，呵呵
<ilinux> 如果是外置的摄像头，驱动好装吗？
<huangslem> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> huangslem: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<gebjgd> ilinux: 内核能认出来就行了
<gebjgd> ilinux: 杂牌的问题不大
<ilinux> gebjgd, 哦，谢谢了
<ilinux> 我在linux下真的没有视频聊天过
<microcai> glib 有一种让 C++ STL boost 去死的感觉
<huangslem> 这里是UBUNTU的中文IRC？
<Warm_HUG> y
<huangslem> 有没有debian的中文IRC？
<huangslem> 我天天挂debian，没人说话！。。。
<iGirl> 来这里啊
<gebjgd> huangslem: 去arch-cn
<huangslem> 这里主要讨论什么？
<iGirl> huangslem: 主要讨论ubuntu....
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 没良心的
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 咋了,坏坏?
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 怎么才能不做噩梦哦
<lkk-> Warm_HUG: 听音乐
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 说一半就不告诉我
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 我是喝酒 酒后打麻将 玩电脑费脑,酒精上头中毒啊,所以吃天麻猪脑汤是好了很多啊
<Warm_HUG> lkk-: 这验证过？
<gebjgd> huangslem: irc.oftc.net #arch-cn
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 你是咋回事我那里知道呢?
<lkk-> iGirl: 头痛主要是因为辐射
<gebjgd> huangslem: 或者这个服务器的#archlinux-cn
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 看来原因不同
<lkk-> Warm_HUG: 可以试试
<iGirl> lkk-: 不是...我这里山区,空气 水好,电信基站在山对面呢
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 最近貌似很少见 oneleaf
<lkk-> iGirl: 哦
<lkk-> iGirl: 可能卫星信号太好了
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 使得
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 自己看自己生活习惯那里不好了...
<Warm_HUG> lkk-: 听啥？班得瑞还是更柔的？
<iGirl> lkk-: ...
<lkk-> Warm_HUG: 喜欢听哪个就听哪个
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 该检讨下了
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 干嘛?
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 自己该检讨生活习惯了
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: gtalk倒是常见
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 今年我基本戒酒了...你还想什么样...
<delectate> android
<delectate> android求破root
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 我讲自己呢....我又不是阿姨，才不关心阿姨呢 - -
<whatbox> 我的ubuntu10.04为什么不能联网啊
 * MeaCulpa  彪悍的人生不需要理由
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 还好...
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 问一下他有没有贴纸
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 这里似乎就你了解的多点
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 找了好久，都是windows用usb debug的
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 我有
<flh> iGirl: 这家伙是那个山头的？
<delectate> Warm_HUG: linux的不知道怎么弄
<lkk-> delectate: EE 会
<whatbox> 我晕啊
<iGirl> flh: 你问我?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我住在中科院计算所对面，NB的地方
<delectate> lkk-: thx
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 你是一小块那种 , 要大块的
<flh> iGirl: 唉
<whatbox> 我的ubuntu10.04为什么不能联网啊
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 贴在车上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 计算所正在召开蛋白质计算交流会，你的本行阿
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 哦...没有
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 和一叶熟不？他怎么称呼你？
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 不属 , 一叶和雕叔还有依依属
<zmcbb30> 熟
<lkk-> MeaCulpa: 你有权力招人不, 我也来
<flh> gebjgd: 安装skype 用debian源，特慢
<gebjgd> flh: 用官方的阿
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 离北航近不？
<GIN> windows下的mirc软件能进这个频道吗 有人知道吗
<lkk-> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=294010
<MeaCulpa> lkk-: 我出差，房子借在那里而已
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 欢迎加入Ubuntu gtalk群 使用Gtalk群聊
<flh> gebjgd: 安装skype 搜索了安装例子，没提官方的源，我抄了debian源，就安装了，慢慢等待了，不急
<lkk-> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 我在中关村闲逛，一前一后背着两个包，手里提了喝得只剩下小半瓶的Jack Daniels, 眼中布满了血丝，路人纷纷推散
<MeaCulpa> NB的人生阿
<Warm_HUG> MeaCulpa: 失意？
<whatbox> 怎么没人理我啊
<MeaCulpa> Warm_HUG: 口渴...
<GIN> 怎么没人理我阿
<MeaCulpa> GIN: 可以，只要编码是utf8
<iGirl> GIN: 可以
<MeaCulpa> 不是也能进来，只是进火星位面而已
<GIN> thx 我尝试下
<iGirl> GIN: 话说那个要钱的
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 过来北航我请你喝水
<Warm_HUG> MeaCulpa: 您这形象，不是彪悍能形容的
<iGirl> MeaCulpa: 城管何在?
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 不认识，这里都是中科院啥啥所
 * Warm_HUG 小孩子见到，都要躲妈妈身后的
<MeaCulpa> Warm_HUG: 其实那只是wiskey冲可乐
<OKOK_> 软件要用外国英文原版的  否则被Z/F监控的
<MeaCulpa> iGirl: 我在老家负责给城管招聘打手的
<flh> gebjgd: 昨天看你弄pps,成了没有？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 坐938，到北航下车
<iGirl> MeaCulpa: 威士忌+可乐....果然剽悍
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 哦...这周没空，我要去买锅碗瓢盆
<MeaCulpa> 哎撇个大条还要过几条马路去高档商场
<huangslem> 还是这里热闹。有点人气。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 中关村有家乐福的
<gebjgd> flh: 看了至少10个小时了
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 恩，刚从家乐福来
<gebjgd> flh: 爽的不得了
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 但是还是缺少很多东西
<myuser> 这里有人装过Gentoo吗
<microcai> myuser:  me
<OKOK_> 国内的软件许多被Z//F植入了监听功能，并留有后门，就像QQ，TOM的skype
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我住在中关村唯一的平房
 * microcai BS 使用 STL 的人
<flh> gebjgd: 行，有两下子，你是gentoo吧
<MeaCulpa> myuser: 隔壁有gentoo-cn
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 没见过……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 大概位置？
<gebjgd> flh: arch
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 平方也得4W+吧？
 * MeaCulpa 3年+Gentoo用户 没装过Gentoo
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我们南边有沃尔玛
<GIN1016> dfadf
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 借的房子
<GIN> 连上了～
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我的风格，喜欢卖得龙
<MeaCulpa> 家乐福沃尔马都不是我的风格
<flh> gebjgd: 那个狗pps,不配置我的hdmi 音频，声音只在笔记本上出来，气死人啊
<MeaCulpa> 我要那种，猪半支买的卖得龙
<GIN> 话说scim为什么在这里不能翻页了～～
<MeaCulpa> 北京我看到了，不过不知道具体位置
<lkk-> MeaCulpa: 大批量购买
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 没听懂……
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: Metro主营批发，价钱更便宜
<MeaCulpa> 家乐福太黑了
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 其实我是买了这个 http://imagebin.ca/view/wkgYuRa.html  想换个贴花  http://imagebin.ca/view/PPCeHx.html
<MeaCulpa> 沃尔马东西太少
<MeaCulpa> 不过那都是上海
<MeaCulpa> 北京不知道
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 没去过魔都
<gebjgd> flh: 那就不知道了 没有hdmi借口
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 你不是买车很久了?又换了?
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 驴肉烧饼不错，我进天吃了好多
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 刚买的
<flh> gebjgd: 那个狗pps,可能不支持
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 很cool
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 有车一族啦。这，贴在哪里哟？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<iGirl> 我喜欢
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 以前是开我老爸的
<GIN1016> hi
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 哦,干嘛不买cg125啊
<flh> gebjgd: skype 也要注册之类才能用?
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我在那边只吃甜筒
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 贴油箱或者边盖 , 排气管
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: ...
<zmcbb30> iGirl: cg震动大
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 上牌的话贴前面车牌的另一面
<gebjgd> flh: 你没有账户？
<zmcbb30> iGirl: ....
<gebjgd> flh: 现在什么软件不需要账户阿？
<flh> gebjgd: skype 是，一直没有用过
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 瞎说
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 比过了
<zmcbb30> cg确实是震动机
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 我不觉得啊...我觉得cg125蛮好的
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 广州还能上牌吗?
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 你开过ybr就不想再开cg了
<iGirl> 还能上路吗?
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 从化可以
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 我是无神广州佬的
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 我开过cg125啊
<zmcbb30> 无视
<iGirl> 哦,我的是女装的
<iGirl> 呵呵
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 上次才从车陂开出来 , 先上广园东快速 ,
<iGirl> zmcbb30: 呵呵...
<zmcbb30> 在开创大道下来
<iGirl> 抓到就没收了哦
<zmcbb30> 没
<zmcbb30> 不可能抓到的
<iGirl> 果然牛逼
<zmcbb30> 城市车多
<zmcbb30> 一般小车不是ybr对手
<iGirl> 不过广州现在搭客仔都还有吧?
<zmcbb30> 有
<iGirl> 呵呵,吹牛
<zmcbb30> 真的有
<zmcbb30> 在白云
<delectate> 晕，连android.com都上不去……莫非gfw了？
<zmcbb30> 新市
<iGirl> 我说追不上
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 真的追不上
<delectate> 果然墙掉了，android跟你有什么仇啊……唉
<flh> gebjgd: skype注册多完成不了，烦
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 有思路了么？
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 装adb，然后从pc上用usb debug破root
<zmcbb30> iGirl: 直道加速不是小车的对手 , 但城市中开小车的敢踩进油门起步 ? 我的125就敢拉到红区
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 记得全程拍照，然后写教程出来，加油
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 嗯，我也希望能顺利解决root问题 :)
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 让一叶整个大贴纸 , 把音叉标换成ubuntu的圆圈 , ybr一行字换成  linux for human being
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 要用黄字，火焰形状的，这样才拉轰
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 对头
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 下次买个福克斯来帖
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 50cmX50cm 帖车门上
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 左福克斯，又特克斯，一人两兽3P
<zmcbb30> Warm_HUG: 干脆让一叶开个改装店
<ofan> - -
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 一叶一定会说“丫的...“
<zmcbb30> .........
<delectate> 哈哈，快成功了！adb连接成功，adnroid破root指日可待，arch牛！
<Warm_HUG> good
<delectate> 成功搞定～
<delectate> 哈哈，还是很简单的嘛
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 这就ok啦？
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 嗯，ok啦
<flh> gebjgd: 点数不够，打不了电话啊
<delectate> Warm_HUG: 比想象中简单，也许是因为折腾惯了吧
<Warm_HUG> delectate: 等下写好秘籍，我去围观下
<edison0354> happyaron: 还在不？
<delectate> Warm_HUG: ok
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<chong> exit
<edison0354> happyaron: 你看这个
<edison0354> happyaron: http://imagebin.ca/view/oY1nwqIh.html
<gebjgd> flh: 付费的
<gebjgd> flh: 你想什么呢？
<edison0354> happyaron: 注意右面滚动条上的灰色横线
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个是别人回复我的标记
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦。。。
<gebjgd> flh: 免费打座机？你以为美国人是共产主义？
<edison0354> happyaron: pidgin和emphay有这个不？
<flh> gebjgd: 谢谢了，总算第一次，开启了视频，虽然没用上
<edison0354> happyaron: chromium搜索页面的时候也有类似的标记
<flh> gebjgd: 它用直接开启我的pulseAudio 音频
<chong> q
<ofan> edison0354: mac?
<edison0354> ofan: 使得
<edison0354> ofan: 是的
<ofan> edison0354: nice
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，我没用那些东西。。。
<chris_> chromium 怎么进入lab控制页的啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 你是xchat？
<edison0354> chris_: about:flags
<chris_> edison0354: thanx
<chong> emacs 怎么设置邮件收发？
<happyaron> edison0354: irssi
<chong> happyaron: ?
<edison0354> happyaron: 噢，那这个有不？
<happyaron> chong: 在。
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<happyaron> edison0354: 终端的。
 * happyaron 拜见名字不太长的。
<chong> happyaron: emacs怎么收邮件？
<happyaron> chong: emacs没整明白过
<chong> happyaron: evolution不怎么好用
<delectate> 为虾米android market总是没速度？
<happyaron> chong: evolution也没整明白过。。。
<happyaron> delectate: 被功夫了？
<chong> 有谁emacs比较熟悉的？出来冒个泡
<delectate> happyaron:前几天还行的，刚刚试就不行了
<Tell360> 对于腾讯而言，面对360的“挑衅”，可以做出很多的选择，但出乎意料的是，腾讯做出的居然是一个无视广大用户尊严和底线的一个选择。也就是说，腾讯在选择将6亿用户作为人质，破釜沉舟地和360决一死战的时候，在法律上已经将自己置于非常被动的境地，腾讯的这种行为，不仅在中国，而且在全球IT行业都开了一个不好的先例
<Tell360> ：一个软件生产商可以肆意的决定自己软件的兼容环境，人为排斥其他的软件，这是前所未有的，微软不敢，苹果不敢，雅虎不敢，MSN不敢，而中国的腾讯却毅然决然将自己划入用户的对立面。而腾讯之所以敢为人先，仗的无非是6亿用户离不开自己，被QQ绑架的事实。
<chong> delectate: VPN
<happyaron> delectate: 哦。
<delectate> chong: thx，我试试
<chong> Tell360: bot?
<happyaron> 娱乐新闻不要大段张贴，哈哈
<Tell360> chong: 暗示
<Tell360> happyaron: 还娱乐?
<happyaron> Tell360: 这新闻还不娱乐？
<chong> Tell360: :-/
<edison0354> Tell360: 相当欢乐阿
<chong> Tell360: 360出个linux版吧
<Tell360> 诸君所期望的结局何如?
<gebjgd> Tell360: 腾讯开放协议，qq进入开源时代
<ofan> 马化腾资产归我
<cfy> chong: 不算熟悉，你有什么问题？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 开API就够了，它的GUI也不怎么好
<ofan> Tell360: 完美的结局
<gebjgd> edison0354: 恩那
<gebjgd> edison0354: 它的gui凑合吧
<XwinX> 开放协议就成了
<Tell360> 与其傻等其开放协议不如多些选择
<gebjgd> edison0354: 就是垃圾功能太多
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩
<XwinX> 或者不开放协议，但不要老是升级协议也成
<chris_> ls
<ugoubuntu> QQ应该被淡忘。
<Tell360> ugoubuntu: 赞同
<XwinX> 腾迅比360还是好了不少的，只少他们正常的在做服务和产品
<edison0354> XwinX: 正常吗？
<XwinX> edison0354: 你说，他哪里不正常？
<edison0354> XwinX: 利用庞大的用户基数，强制进入其他领域
<ugoubuntu> 360很斗士，几个月前还在我的Windows系统上和瑞星打架。
<gebjgd> XwinX: 丫挺的天天改协议
<chong> cfy: 我想用emacs收发邮件，要支持ssl,不知到怎么设置
<cfy> chong: 哦，不知道
<XwinX> edison0354: 这是商业公司
<pocoyo> chong: gmail.
<gebjgd> XwinX: 不做跨平台，老学别人的东西
<ugoubuntu> 天下，分久必合，合久必分。
<XwinX> edison0354: 你只能说他不够大气，但不能说他其它
<gebjgd> XwinX: 这还正常？
<chong> pocoyo: 怎么设置emacs?
<edison0354> XwinX: 那360也是商业公司
<XwinX> edison0354: 360那是一个流氓
<ugoubuntu> 我期待不同的聊天软件账户之间能够互通。跨平台。
<ofan> Ubuntu 11.04 桌面版将默认启用全局菜单
<gebjgd> XwinX: 腾讯更是流氓中的战斗机
<Tell360> 好...这里的口水战也开场了...
<pocoyo> chong: 发的好弄。 收的用gnus 可以。
<XwinX> gebjgd: 他哪里流氓了？
<edison0354> XwinX: 疼逊也是流氓
<chong> 小流氓对大流氓
<ugoubuntu> ofan: ?全局菜单？什么样子？
<DBLobster> TX就是收钱罢了.
<edison0354> ugoubuntu: 就MAC那样子
<XwinX> edison0354: 说说他的流氓行径？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 凭什么锁了3天webqq
<chong> pocoyo: 我也是想用gnus，大概是怎么配置的？
<DBLobster> 360从骨子里就是流氓
<pocoyo> 原来感觉3721挺不是东西 这次感觉红衣很爷们儿
<XwinX> gebjgd: 这是他的自己的服务，他要下线，你管得着嘛
<edison0354> XwinX: 抄袭算不算流氓？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 我又没用360,锁了我3天webqq就是对用户的不满
<chong> pocoyo: customise gnus?
<XwinX> edison0354: 不算，你也可以抄他的
<gebjgd> XwinX: 当然管的着了
<chong> pocoyo: 选项好多啊
<ofan> ugoubuntu: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101101/105345.html
<edison0354> XwinX: 那360哪里流氓了？
<XwinX> edison0354: 修改别人的软件
<ugoubuntu> edison0354: 哦，mac的菜单我还没弄懂，直找到过资源下载的文件夹。  不过这样同步也不错。mac用户会很容易接受ubuntu
<edison0354> XwinX: 如果是付费用户，你关我webqq，就是违反合同
<gebjgd> edison0354: xwin
<XwinX>  edison0354 hack 行为
<chong> 你看看360软件警告的措辞就知道了
<XwinX> edison0354: 不是，你肯定没看用户协议
<gebjgd> edison0354: XwinX 他是腾讯的
<XwinX> edison0354: 开通的时候，你是点了同意的
<happyaron> edison0354: TX这个月的费用免了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 他不是TX的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我什么时候成了腾迅的了
<ugoubuntu> edison0354: 360是个斗士，感觉谁它都要惹惹。
<Tell360> 俺要是法官,就判绝如下: 来呀,将此二人拉下去各打五十大板,发配回原籍去了.
<gebjgd> edison0354: 不是腾讯，胜似腾讯的
<edison0354> happyaron: 你不能违反合同过后，然后又免我费用
<DBLobster> 些点同意的时候注意写
<DBLobster> 360就是流氓
<edison0354> happyaron: 应该有赔偿的，不能免了就算了
<XwinX> edison0354: 用户协议里已经明确说了，腾迅可以中断服务，你没看罢 了
<chong> 360感觉就是一玩具，没事折腾系统干啥？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 他是正规公司的……
<edison0354> XwinX: 是可以随意中断吗？
<XwinX> edison0354: 是的
<edison0354> chong: +1
<gebjgd> edison0354: 他是国产的傲骄 红旗的
<edison0354> XwinX: 那还不够流氓？
<DBLobster> edison0354: 是的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我知道
<XwinX> gebjgd: ...
<DBLobster> edison0354: 你看看你手机的协议去
<gebjgd> XwinX: /o/ 红旗 万岁 \o\
<DBLobster> edison0354: 这是合同没人逼你用
<edison0354> XwinX: 你可以用我的东西，但是啥时候我想不让你用了，你就不要用了，事后我给你退还使用费，这还不流氓？
<ugoubuntu> 作为用户就得学会不要太依赖了。
<pocoyo> chong: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81234
<edison0354> DBLobster: 手机有啥协议？
<gebjgd> XwinX: /o/ 中国最好的linux发行般 \o\
<XwinX> edison0354: 你可以不用，合同是你自己签的
<Tell360> ugoubuntu: 赞同
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不要说反话
<chong> gebjgd: 谁？
<gebjgd> chong: xwinx
<gebjgd> chong: 他是红旗的员工，开发人员
<edison0354> XwinX: 确实应该算是中国最好的……
<pocoyo> chong: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GnusGmail 需要在gmail帐户里设置imap.
<chong> gebjgd: 你怎么知道？
<ofan> 红旗的？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你在诋毁你自己的公司
<XwinX> edison0354: 红旗在社区名声并不好，我知道
<happyaron> edison0354: 还有个magiclinux和xx竞争
<gebjgd> chong: 他自己和我说的
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<ofan> 这么牛掰～～
<XwinX> happyaron: magiclinux的创始人，现在是我们的开发总监
<chong> pocoyo: 多谢，我试试
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我好倒霉啊
<happyaron> XwinX: ...
<edison0354> XwinX: 继续～360咋流氓了？
<microcai> 有 glib 和 gtk 这么好的东西，不知道 Qt 是怎么吃狗屎还存在的 .....
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你又怎么了？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 到现在网还没通。
<edison0354> XwinX: ………………………………………………
<edison0354> XwinX: 强力囧一个……
<gebjgd> pangyu:  多长时间？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 偷网
<happyaron> XwinX: 问题是不能饿着肚子给他们干活啊。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 2个礼拜了
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<XwinX> edison0354: 不是说了嘛，恐吓用户，hack 别人软件
<gebjgd> pangyu: 正常，我当时等了快1个月
<edison0354> XwinX: 那你也可以不用我的软件阿！
<edison0354> XwinX: 还有恐吓用户的是疼逊吧
<pangyu> gebjgd: 上次tcom的techniker过来，说根本没有信号
<microcai> edison0354: ... ... 有了 C, 不知道 c++ 为何不去死
<XwinX> edison0354: 你什么软件？
<ofan> 360确实不咋的～
<edison0354> microcai: 存在即合理～
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我怀疑是不是alice根本就没有覆盖到我那里
<microcai> edison0354:  ... ...
<edison0354> XwinX: 说错了……你可以不用360阿
<ofan> 至少我个人不怎么喜欢360
<happyaron> ofan: 360和你们有合作么
<ofan> happyaron: ç±³
<edison0354> ofan: 谁也没说360好
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不是吧 ，我开始付钱了的
<XwinX> edison0354: 是啊，可以不用360的
<edison0354> ofan: 你是啥公司的
<XwinX> edison0354: 这不就是让用户选了吗
<ofan> edison0354: 收废品的。。
<XwinX> edison0354: QQ 可没有去修改 360 的软件
<happyaron> o
<XwinX> edison0354: 只是自己退出
<happyaron> ofan: 那么好的机会都不合作？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 它也修改不着吧
<hata> 有没有人懂fvwm配置啊
<pangyu> gebjgd: 而且他们客服死贵，这个月电话费也不知多少，nnd
<ofan> happyaron: 什么机会
<edison0354> XwinX: 360也没有去抄袭别人的软件然后再去打压人家
<XwinX> gebjgd: 360可是在修改QQ哦
<gebjgd> XwinX:  马话疼也够煞笔的
<ugoubuntu> 凡事得寻求平衡，360做的太极端了，认为为了保证用户系统安全，用户的系统就得由他专业的控制。这样的弊端很可怕的。
<gebjgd> XwinX: 用户自己愿意的
<edison0354> XwinX: QQ是自己退出吗？很明显是恐吓用户
<gebjgd> XwinX: 客户是上帝
<ofan> 这两家都不咋的
<XwinX> 看来我犯了众怒，呵呵
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你们红旗做的那么次，就是因为你们忽略了用户的呼声
<edison0354> ugoubuntu: 你可以选择的，就像你可以选择linux
<edison0354> ofan: +1
<Warm_HUG> test
<gebjgd> XwinX: 那么垃圾的kde还在默认桌面
<ofan> XwinX: 红旗现在还出么？？
<ugoubuntu> TX抄袭的文化实在不值得赞同。也是QQ需要被淡忘的原因。企业文化很重要，就和一个人的人品一样。
<XwinX> gebjgd: kde我也不喜欢，可不是我决定的
<edison0354> XwinX: 虽然两家是狗咬狗，但是我还是比较偏袒360
<XwinX> ofan: 在出
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你看你看
<edison0354> XwinX: 虽然我两个软件都不用
<gebjgd> XwinX: 无视用户选择的公司
<edison0354> gebjgd: 很多人喜欢KDE的……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我是GNOME党
<XwinX> gebjgd: ubuntu用户可能喜欢gnome多一点
<XwinX> gebjgd: 但也有很多用户喜欢kde的
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: !bot | Warm_HUG
<gebjgd> edison0354: 不要把一小部分人说成很多人
<edison0354> gebjgd: 额，一些人～
<happyaron> ofan: 系统里啥资料都可以用360看啊。
<gebjgd> XwinX: 那你为什么用arch
<gebjgd> XwinX: 为什么不用红旗
<ofan> happyaron: 这太恶心了～
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: .
<edison0354> 话说我瘟到死里面是用超级兔子的……
<nihui> XwinX: 你是做红旗的么
<XwinX> gebjgd: ...
<edison0354> XwinX: 你不是用的红旗？
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我业余时间用arch不行？
<ofan> 超级兔子..
<gebjgd> XwinX: 不行
<NoIE> QQ说：360你想自己卸载谁就卸载谁，太霸道了！
<ugoubuntu> edison0354: 既然狗咬狗，那何必去围观呢？中国人普遍存在这样的不足。我们应该视而不见，该干嘛干嘛。
<NoIE> 360说：QQ你让用户卸载谁就卸载谁，太霸道了！
<XwinX> gebjgd: 因为arch适合开发人员，他默认安装了所有头文件
<edison0354> ofan: 用了很多年了……
<XwinX> gebjgd: 红旗不是给开发人员用的
<edison0354> ugoubuntu: 我就是饭后娱乐下
<ofan> edison0354: 摸拜～
<gebjgd> XwinX: 红旗是给谁用的
<XwinX> nihui: 嗯，是的
<ofan> 同问
<ofan> 谁用红旗
<XwinX> gebjgd: 给新手，给不想折腾的人
<cfy> MaskRay: hi
<chris_> 我
<edison0354> ofan: 原谅我吧……我觉得这个还不错……
<cfy> MaskRay: http://pastebin.ca/1983489
<chris_> 用ubuntu
<XwinX> gebjgd: 给企业用户，给公务人员
<edison0354> ofan: 至少某些模块不错……
<cfy> MaskRay: 这种错误是不是找不到*.a的缘故呢？
<ofan> edison0354: 不是，我的意思是这软件竟然还在更新～～
<chris_> 有谁用mocp的，目前出错。。。。在ubuntu10.10
<cfy> chris_: 我
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<cfy> chris_: 啥错误？
<chris_> cfy: 等会儿，我发个paste
<nihui> XwinX: 红旗有没有公开的版本控制仓库啊...
<gebjgd> XwinX: 话说用企业用户谁用红旗阿？
<nihui> XwinX: 我挺想看看你们开发进度的...
<XwinX> nihui: 嗯，已经有了吧
<ugoubuntu> XwinX: 公务员用红旗的比例如何？多么？要是政府都用红旗还是挺不错的。
<chris_> cfy: Build signature doesn't match environment,FATAL_ERROR: Can't send() int to the server.
<XwinX> nihui: 我听我的同事说过。
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu: 没人用
<ofan> cfy: 找不到对应的链接库 或者函数接口不匹配
<XwinX> nihui: qomo 的仓库应该是公开的
<edison0354> 大家表刺激xwinx了……大家都是混口饭吃的
<nihui> XwinX: 我是说红旗....
<XwinX> ugoubuntu: 我不太清楚，我只是开发人员
<cfy> ofan: 不懂了。。
<ugoubuntu> gebjgd: 唉，杯具依旧在啊。
<edison0354> 就像很多人入党，谁真的信党？
<Warm_HUG> ugoubuntu: 然后没qq，也不给装flash插件
<Warm_HUG> ugoubuntu: 恶心死那些寄生虫
<XwinX> nihui: qomo就是红旗的社区版
<Tell360> http://news.163.com/10/1106/11/6KQ8U2LF00014AED.html
<cfy> XwinX: C程序员么？
<XwinX> cfy: 是
<cfy> XwinX: http://pastebin.ca/1983489
<cfy> XwinX: 这种错误是不是找不到*.a的缘故呢？
<chris_> cfy: Build signature doesn't match environment,FATAL_ERROR: Can't send() int to the server.
<nihui> XwinX: 那么你也做 qomo 的喽?
<DBLobster> 防毒墙网络版在 Hebei 域中的 LENOVO-146DC961(shan.sun) 上检测到 TROJ_DLOADER.XIU。
<DBLobster> 文件: E:\新建文件夹 (2)\5.专题课件\PPT\360compkill.zip (kernel32.dll)
<cfy> XwinX: 我在交叉编译，出现没有预料到的错误。
<ugoubuntu> Warm_HUG: 哈哈，我们要从领导下手，让他喜欢linux，然后单位上就只装linux的了。
<chris_> cfy: 你遇到过这样的么
<cfy> chris_: 不懂了。。。
<XwinX> cfy: 连接错误，你少了一个so 或者 .a
<chris_> cfy: 额
<^k^> 新⇨ 校园网拨号 • 求助连网 问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302246&p=2112582#p2112582 我的笔记本是海尔C600。在校园机房上网。我的本连接学校机房网线。但 上不了网。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhsui2010 — 2010-11-06 16:54
<XwinX> nihui: 我不是做qomo的
<nihui> XwinX: .....
<XwinX> nihui: 红旗不是光做发行版的
<chong> XwinX: 你们那边研发的人有多少啊？
<XwinX> nihui: 桌面发行版是在贴钱做，所以还有其它项目在挣钱
<Warm_HUG> ugoubuntu: 他们只喜欢￥和权力
<DBLobster> 69++7974+2+9919
<cfy> XwinX: 哦，不过奇怪阿。都有的
<XwinX> chong: 几十人吧
<nihui> Warm_HUG: 谁不喜欢 money 啊...
<Tell360> 费力浦电吹风做出了一个艰难的决定，凡在用户头部检测到飞科、康夫、松下等吹风机使用痕迹，将自动启动拔毛系统，将您瞬间变成秃头。
<ugoubuntu> Warm_HUG: 话说，我们是接班人的嘛，看来需要派linux人渗透进去了。
<XwinX> cfy: 你能确定这几个函数是在哪个模块里？
<ofan> XwinX: 红旗招人么
<cfy> XwinX: libpcap.a么？
<chong> XwinX: 用过红旗的linux龙芯版，你们那还是有牛人的
<XwinX> cfy: 我没看到你连接了libpcap.a
<XwinX> chong: 呵呵，谢谢
<XwinX> ofan: 我不知道在不在招人
<cfy> XwinX: 看到？那怎么看到？-Lxxxx那个目录下有libpcap.a的
<XwinX> chong: 做龙芯版和做qomo的同一批人
<XwinX> cfy: 我没看到
<XwinX> cfy: 你哪连接了libpcap.a了
<cfy> XwinX: make里的，make后就出这个错误
<ofan> 指定搜索目录了麻
<XwinX> mips-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc   main.o ip.o config.o auth.o fillmd5.o -L/home/cfy/my-project/openwrt/kamikaze-trunk/staging_dir/target-mips_r2_uClibc-0.9.31/usr/lib -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -o njit-client
<XwinX> cfy: 这句没有
<cfy> XwinX: 哦
<cfy> XwinX: 懂了
<chong> cfy: 交叉编译什么？
<cfy> chong: 把njit-client交叉编译到openwrt上,mips
<edison0354> chong: 龙芯和ARM不一样？
<chong> cfy: 什么机器？mips的？
<chong> edison0354: 哪方面？
<cfy> chong:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<cfy> chong: 这台，不过还没到手
<edison0354> chong: 指令集，架构
<ofan> edison0354: 龙芯用的mips构架 貌似
<chong> 龙芯走的是mipse路线，兼容mipse64指令
<edison0354> ofan: chong: 噢
<gleerat> 我的ubuntu在进入内核版本的选择界面之后，选择任何一个内核都会只有一个光标闪动，进不了系统，这是怎么回事？
<chong> cfy: 这个有jtag吗？ 怎么刷的？
<cfy> chong: 可以直接刷的吧，很方便的
<cfy> chong: 有的
<chris_> 有谁有简单的天气脚本，用在conky中
<ofan> 哈哈哈哈，都来看看我们朝鲜自主研发的IPAD。这是综合国力的体现，这是对主体思想的一次深刻实践，颤抖吧，华强北！！ http://mcaf.ee/4f573
<nihui> wine internet explorer 不错
<nihui> 很好很强大....
<flh> chris_: 我有一个，不知还能不能用，我自己电脑上，第一次可以，后来天气永远是一个样了
<pocoyo> k 复活了
<chris_> flh: 我找到一个五行代码的，但是提示城市错误
<chris_> flh: 你发代码我拷贝好了
<flh> chris_: 城市是要自己设置的，
<chris_> flh: 里面有城市说明把
<flh> chris_: 是，我弄了，待下你自己看
<chris_> flh: 恩，贴下代码就好
<chris_> flh: 谢谢了
<CleanUI> ..
<flh> chris_:  http://115.230.64.42/tianqi
<flh> chris_:  特长的，内里有说明
<flh> chris_:  我这儿可以查看县级气象
<chris_> flh: 乱码了，大概是没支持，我自己修改把
<zrqlx126> utf8
<zrqlx126> 换一下编码
<chris_> 是浏览器上的编码不对，拷贝下来也看不了
<chris_> 没事
<flh> chris_:  如是有用，告知一下
<chris_> 我可以修改的
<chris_> flh: 恩
<flh> chris_:  我上utf8,浏览器上应当可以选吧
<chris_> 显示不是中文，我没有设置系统为中文
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<chris_> flh: irssi怎么接受文件啊？
<flh> chris_:  可能传不了，我不死心，再试一回
<flh> chris_:  我也不懂，昨天在请教他们
<ofan>   /dcc
<flh> chris_:  ofan大师可能在回答你
<ofan> 。。
<chris_> 没效果啊
<flh> chris_:  如果是在gdm下用conky  一个也不爽
<ofan> 计算机学会：QQ大战360损害中国IT企业集体形象
<chris_> flh: 还不错啊
<gebjgd> flh: 别用gdm就完了
<chris_> dcc
<flh> chris_:  传不了的，不要力了，
<pocoyo>  这会儿 网速这么卡？？/
<chris_> 额
<flh> chris_:  就头几行文字说明    #需要安装 w3m
<flh> #城市代码可在 http://wap.weather.com.cn/wap/search.shtml 上查询，是个9位的数字
<NoIE> 25岁的小偷Dwan Koonce 在偷偷潜入某家住户房间后，并没有立即偷走财物，而是在客厅看porn 片。
<NoIE> 当42岁的女主人发现Dwan 之后，他才掏出管制刀具威胁女主人，并抢得100美元现金、手机、少许珠宝、以及车钥匙之后，扬长而去。
<NoIE> 黑暗的房间里，只留下惊魂未定的女主人，和那闪着荧光播放着porn片的电视。
<NoIE> # 该掉头已经被捕。该事发生在美国新泽西。
<flh> chris_:  #请到http://wap.weather.com.cn/wap/search.shtml输入要查询的城市名称
<flh> #然后在地址栏找到九位数字填入下面的wid后面
<flh> #如我本地的http://wap.weather.com.cn/wap/101210302/h24.shtml 那么就
<flh> #将其中的101210302填入下面就可以了
<NoIE> 回复曰：女主人没事？那要多丑！
<chris_> flh: 明白了
<flh> gebjgd: 我想在skype 上加你好友，看看可不可文字聊天？
<gebjgd> flh: 没开
<gebjgd> flh: 当然可以文字聊天
<flh> gebjgd: 我乱加了几只人，他们不理我，哈哈，
<flh> gebjgd: 还发现有一只，遂昌的老乡
<gebjgd> flh: 骂他们， 他们就理你了
<chris_> flh: 有啊，我加了两个，一个回了
<flh> gebjgd: 看来欠骂的人多，文明的人少
<gebjgd> flh: 拣难听的骂
<Gann> flh: 你乱加什么人哦
<gebjgd> flh: 他们就回复你了
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 修复grub失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302253&p=2112623#p2112623 我移动硬盘上的Ubuntu不能正常启动了，我把它拿到一个Ubuntu机器上修复grub。进入grub>之后，我的移动硬盘是/dev/sdc，root (hd2,0)却提示找不到磁盘，但是用 Code: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdc 之后会给出计算机挂载着的磁盘，告诉我(hd2) ...
<flh> gebjgd: 搜索出来，跟QQ一样，然而加，发文字
<lsdfogie> 我是电信的4m家庭宽带， 家里2台计算机， 一台windows, 一台ubuntu 8.04, 通过路由如何设置ubuntu上网？ 直接插上网线不行
<NoIE> flh: liu_wanfang - Skype .
<flh> gebjgd: 您见识多，油，以前学习学习
<NoIE> lsdfogie: 是通过路由拨号吗？
<lsdfogie> NoIE: 是的
<luckysu> lsdfogie, 不清楚你的网络环境，路由器拨号的话，直接插上就行。
<lsdfogie> sudo pppoeconf找不到可以设置
<NoIE> 路由开启DHCP了吗？
<lsdfogie> luckysu: 直接插上不行
<lsdfogie> NoIE: DHCP如何检查开启
<gebjgd> flh: 不， 因为我心理变态
<luckysu> lsdfogie, 登录到你的路由器管理界面。
<NoIE> lsdfogie: 启动路由的web管理界面。
<regnif> 有没有用empathy的？发现设置状态不能针对每个账号
<unknown379> 我赌你网线有问题
<flh> gebjgd: 不，油，更是一种修养和学问啊，要磨练才有
<lsdfogie> NoIE: 我登陆上去试一试
<lsdfogie> 谢谢大家
<luckysu> lsdfogie, 你的路由器ip设置是什么？是192.168.1.1不？
<gebjgd> flh: 什么叫做 油？
<gebjgd> flh: 酱油？
<flh> gebjgd: 不，油，就当油滑，油条吧，哈哈
<fei8802> 错
<gebjgd> flh: 不明白你在说什么
<fei8802> 路上面的油
<fei8802> 白话 柏油
<AnThOnYhO> 有没有用fcitx-nighlty的。
<AnThOnYhO> 我装把没有五笔阿
<pocoyo> AnThOnYhO: 没有。
<AnThOnYhO> 想不到新版本变化这么大啊。
<flh> 朋友们，我的胃对我发脾气了，去呵护一下这个小东西
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: fcitx有五笔阿
<AnThOnYhO> 有的，输入法那边没的选啊
<AnThOnYhO> gebjgd: ä½  ls ~/.config/fcitx
<AnThOnYhO> 给我看一下。
<edison0354> AnThOnYhO: 我用的svn
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: 用tray上的选择
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: 大家都用svn版本
<AnThOnYhO> 我用ppa的啊
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: 你不是arch用户么？
<AnThOnYhO> 就是tray上没的选啊
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: 什么时候用ubuntu去了
<AnThOnYhO> 我是ubuntu啊
<edison0354> AnThOnYhO: 反正编译也快，自己编译的时候还能调下优化
<AnThOnYhO> edison0354: 是的，不过我现在没的这个时间。
<AnThOnYhO> 现在在编译buildroot
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: 你不是archlinux-cn创建者么？
<edison0354> AnThOnYhO: 一两分钟就搞掂了的说
<AnThOnYhO> gebjgd: 是的。
<edison0354> ………………………………………………………………
<AnThOnYhO> 我有用arch
<edison0354> AnThOnYhO: 膜拜牛人
<AnThOnYhO> 不过是在台式机上。
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: 用svn版本吧
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: 大家都在用，五笔没有问题
<AnThOnYhO> gebjgd: 我自己编译个
<AnThOnYhO> 没事。
<wmpotato> 今天google彻底挂了吗...
<edison0354> wmpotato: SSL的表示无鸭梨
<AnThOnYhO> 想不到dd-wrt然源代码太大了，有20G多。
<edison0354> AnThOnYhO: ……………………………………
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 。。。。。。
<wmpotato> edison0354: ...
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: openwrt好还是dd-wrt呢
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我准备用openwrt
<AnThOnYhO> openwrt底层点
<AnThOnYhO> dd-wrt相对用户来说会友好点。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，据说dd-wrtUI做得比较好，是吧。我还是openwrt好了，我在nn上跑得也是openwrt
<wmpotato> fk, google 没挂，但速度...
<cfy>  file njit-client
<cfy> njit-client: ELF 32-bit MSB executable, MIPS, MIPS32 rel2 version 1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), with unknown capability 0x41000000 = 0xf676e75, with unknown capability 0x10000 = 0x70403, not stripped
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 恩 dd-wrt web比openwrt好。
<edison0354> wmpotato: 传说在米国，gmail速度出问题了
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 825的h3c软件
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 成功交叉编译
<edison0354> AnThOnYhO: 那东西20多G的源码，编译出来多大？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 什么environment
<AnThOnYhO> 3M
<cfy> 弱问哪些软件可以gtalk?
<cfy> pidgin?
<AnThOnYhO> pidgian
<AnThOnYhO> empathy
<wmpotato> edison0354: 什么情况...
<edison0354> cfy: 可以
<AnThOnYhO> gajim
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 什么意思？Linux gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-smp #1 SMP Thu Oct 21 14:27:56 CST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
<edison0354> wmpotato: google自己都不知道什么情况
<Gann> firefox
<Gann> chrome
<Gann> 还有gtalk客户端
<AnThOnYhO> 不错的cpu
<Gann> 其实最好的是浏览器使用gtalk
<MaskRay> cfy: app-emacs/emacs-jabber
<Gann> 因为，google的理想就是，一切在浏览器里完成
<wmpotato> edison0354: 我现在反正Firefox连google都上不去，不要说gmail了，不过mutt还是能收gmail的信的...
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个可以上gtalk?
<Gann> MaskRay: 怎么用阿
<MaskRay> 我的理想就是，一切在 emacs 里完成
<edison0354> wmpotato: 估计是被河蟹了……
<Gann> wmpotato: 我的可以阿，而且还可以进gtalk群，刚还聊了
<cfy> MaskRay: .
<Gann> 我现在正在浏览器里用gtalk
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试。
<wmpotato> edison0354: 不是被和谐，是太慢，偶尔还是能连上google的
<wmpotato> Gann: 也可能是我们学校问题..
<Gann> wmpotato: 也可能是浏览器的问题，因为我早几天在ie上不行，在chrome上正常
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 我用的是buildroot
<edison0354> wmpotato: 64 bytes from 66.102.7.100: icmp_seq=0 ttl=48 time=248.152 ms
<AnThOnYhO> dd-wrt然dev wiki太落后了。
<edison0354> wmpotato: 我鸭梨
<edison0354> wmpotato: 无鸭梨
<oldwu> 大 家 好 !:-D
<katost> dd不错啊，可玩性比较高
<lwf808> cfy, core(TM)2 Duo是不是本本来的，我最近也有中想搞个本本的意图来装freebsd
<wmpotato> Gann: 也许真是浏览器，用w3m一下子就登上了...
<Gann> wmpotato: 是的
<Gann> wmpotato: 我用ie就真的不行过，用chrome就行
<wmpotato> Gann: 这个算是什么原因呢？？
<Gann> 也许微软和google就是另一个360和扣扣
<cfy> lwf808: 是的，thinkpad x200
<MaskRay> Gann: (autoload 'jabber-connect "jabber"
<MaskRay>   "connect to the jabber server and start a jabber xml stream" t)
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦，我也是
<MaskRay> Gann: M-x jabber-connect
<wmpotato> Gann: 我用Firefox唉..
<Gann> wmpotato: 你用chrome试试
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10下为何网卡不能正常工作？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302257&p=2112665#p2112665 我的本本装了ubuntu10.10，使用本本连接wifi上网没有问题。但是为了接收信号更为清晰，我连接外接USB网卡，型号为Realtek RTL8187,ubuntu可以识别，并自动搜索wifi连接，但是奇怪的是ubuntu提示连接成功，却不走流量，无 ...
<cfy> lwf808: 不过我是gentoo,不是freebsd
<wmpotato> Gann: 没装，呵呵... 太大了
<lwf808> 我以前也玩过gentoo，跟freebsd很像，可能是创始人以前玩freebsd缘故，
<lwf808> cfy, 我以前也玩过gentoo，跟freebsd很像，可能是创始人以前玩freebsd缘故，
<wmpotato> Gann: 似乎又不是浏览器问题了，ping不通，王
<edison0354> wmpotato: ping不通可能是河蟹
<wmpotato> Gann: w3m又连不上...
<cfy> lwf808: 我不喜欢freebsd,东西和linux都不太一样，而且没什么太大的优势
<Gann> wmpotato: 那可能是你那当地电信公司的问题
<cfy> lwf808: portage，很好，很强大
<lwf808> cfy, 嘿嘿
<wmpotato> Gann: 唉，学生可怜啊...
<wmpotato> edison0354: 我觉的如果google被河蟹的话，日子就不远了..
<cfy> MaskRay: jabber-connect后怎么用？
<cfy> MaskRay: 输入gtalk帐号？
<edison0354> wmpotato: google经常被河蟹阿，所以我用SSL的了
<edison0354> cfy: gtalk是XMPP阿
<wmpotato> edison0354: 你是怎么用的..
<edison0354> wmpotato: https的阿
<cfy> edison0354: 哦，不太懂，协议一样的是吧，
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似XMPP是jabber发展过来的……
<wmpotato> edison0354: 是不是google的ssl加密搜索.
<wmpotato> ?
<edison0354> wmpotato: 使得
<edison0354> wmpotato: 是的
<wmpotato> edison0354: 看来我得把那个什么什么文件翻出来了，以前用过..
<edison0354> wmpotato: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 可是怎么用呢？
<edison0354> cfy: 你啥客户端？
<cfy> edison0354: JID怎么输入？
<MaskRay> cfy: 输入 xxx@gmail.com 和密码后 C-x C-j C-r
<cfy> MaskRay: connection lost: `exited abnormally with code 1'
<edison0354> cfy: 你们在干啥？俺看天书了要……
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我去google下好了
<wmpotato> 请教个问题唉... Cmus的问题
<wmpotato> 不能播放，提示error： openning audio device： internal error
<wmpotato> 这个是什么情况？ Debian Testing(Squeeze)
<flh> wmpotato: sudo useradd -m -G audio,video
<edison0354> http://houxi.net/isay/339
<wmpotato> flh: 不行啊，显示了的是 useradd -h的内容，cmus仍没发播放
<flh> wmpotato: sudo useradd   audio,video
<flh> wmpotato:  一次加一个用户组试试
<wmpotato> flh: 提示我这两个用户组已经存在了
<flh> wmpotato:  那是其它原因，我没有用过cmus,是播放器？
<wmpotato> flh: 恩，
<flh> wmpotato:  debian6我刚用两周，以前一直lenny,现在又换ubunut了
<wmpotato> flh: 用lenny时是没问题的，squeeze就有问题了； ... 还好前几天编译了个deadbeef
<flh> wmpotato:  我ubu下装了，用不来，打一条播放命令吧？
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • linux 下至今最好的看图软件 XnViewMP for linux [最主要是绿色版喽］ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302264&p=2112691#p2112691 XnViewMP是一款非常棒的完全免费图片浏览器，支持100多种图片格式，XnView MP还具有浏览器、幻灯片、屏幕捕捉、缩略图制作、批处理转换、十六进制浏览、拖放、通讯录、扫描输入等功能。XnV ...
<ofan> xnview.
<wmpotato> flh: ？？？ deadbeef 不用命令啊？
<flh> wmpotato:  我只安装了cmus  启动后，不知道怎么办呢
<wmpotato> flh: cmus是ncurse（？）界面，输入 :add /Music/path 添加音乐，然后就可以播放了
<wmpotato> flh: 1-7这几个键都有对应的功能，7是帮助
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: dir-825,还看到有卖1600的。。
<flh> wmpotato:  行了，唱了
<flh> wmpotato:  感觉界面比较moc简，好看些
<wmpotato> flh: 他比较对我胃口的，但我很久没法用了
<flh> wmpotato:  退出命令？
<wmpotato> flh: q,跟vim键很像的
<flh> wmpotato:  退出命令？我想让它在后台，不然占我一个窗口
<wmpotato> flh: 似乎不能这样...或这我不知道
<flh> wmpotato:  q  不进，esc也不行
<flh> wmpotato:  pkill 也不成叫
<wmpotato> flh: 不会死了吧，q后会提示[y/n]的
<flh> wmpotato:  它却支持透明呀，在urxvt下
<wmpotato> flh: 这个不知道，我一直用xterm
<flh> wmpotato:  比moc简洁，但我一直mpd 加 mpc
<wmpotato> flh: 我也用过mpd，呵呵，但播放阿桑的歌就破音，受不了..
<flh> wmpotato:  有人这样说过。我后来换老版本的mpc 觉得可以
<wmpotato> flh: 哦，那我该试试， 哪个版本的?
<edison0354> http://imagebin.ca/view/cwkSREo.html
<flh> wmpotato:  man cmus 还没有看完
<wmpotato> flh: 呵呵
<flh> wmpotato:  mpc_0.12.1-1_i386.deb
<cfy> 求推荐电影
<flh> wmpotato:  这个，才能命令行补齐，在我的环境下
<wmpotato> flh: 谢谢，马上试试
<flh> wmpotato:  http://115.230.64.42/mpc_0.12.1-1_i386.deb 你自己拿吧
<wmpotato> flh: 发现有些习惯真难改，我刚才第一反应就是复制链接到firefox里，完全忘了wget
<flh> wmpotato:  退不出来啊，命令没有
<DBLobster>  用 axel
<wmpotato> flh: 不会吧... cmus是快捷键控制的，按q就是退出啊,
<wmpotato> flh: 杀死试试
<flh> wmpotato:  用过了，它不听我的指挥，
<wmpotato> flh: 比我还悲剧了...
<wmpotato> flh: 你给我的mpc包含mpd吗？
<flh> wmpotato:  mpd用apt-get 安装吧
<flh> wmpotato:  命令是    ：q   你啊
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 恩，原价是1K以上的。
<wmpotato> flh: 是直接q，然后会提示Quit？[y/n],按y退出，按:q是直接退出...
<flh> wmpotato:  ubu下，可能会不一样
<wmpotato> flh: 额...
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 大家有多少人用U盘安装ubuntu10.10成功了？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302269&p=2112735#p2112735 我打算用U盘安装ubuntu10.10，试了很多方法都不行，官方提供的Universal USB Installer也不行。 以前我用UltraISO就可以的。。。。。请问大家有多少人用U盘安装ubuntu10.10成功过？怎么做的～～～～ 统计信息 ...
<microcai> 对于一个从来没有接触过计算机的人来说，现在的Linux和Win7很难说哪个更难用，哪个更好用。对于搭建编程环境来说，Windows恐怕要比Linux难用很多。现在随便哪个Linux的发行版，搭建个GCC或G++的环境，或者再加上Python、PERL等脚本语言，都是一行命令的事情。当然，也可以从GUI里选择安装。更不要说搭建诸多依赖库环境了。在Windows下，想搭建一
<taper> Hi,现在有人有空吗？
<microcai> 对于一个从来没有接触过计算机的人来说，现在的Linux和Win7很难说哪个更难用，哪个更好用。对于搭建编程环境来说，Windows恐怕要比Linux难用很多。现在随便哪个Linux的发行版，搭建个GCC或G++的环境，或者再加上Python、PERL等脚本语言，都是一行命令的事情。当然，也可以从GUI里选择安装。更不要说搭建诸多依赖库环境了。在Windows下，想搭建一
<edison0354> ^k^: 那个用10.04里面的USB creater就可以
<flh> microcai: 你好，你发些什么？我这乱码乎
<edison0354> flh: 我这儿没乱……
<taper> 遇到一件很奇怪的事啊，明明在fdisk中能够认出我的分区表的，但是在gparted中居然说是空的硬盘哟，真是奇怪。
<microcai> ... ...
<wmpotato> ^k^: 用u盘装ubuntu我一直是用unetbootin，从来没失败过，郁闷...现在不用ub了...
<wmpotato> microcai: 我这也是乱的...
<flh> edison0354: 得学你一招了，我真是乱码，上面那些行
<edison0354> 那我咋没乱……
<edison0354> 客户端的原因？
<koc> 要设置字符集
<flh> edison0354: 可能吧，我utf8
<edison0354> koc: 设置只设置发送的编码阿
<flh> edison0354: 还有人说乱码吗？
<edison0354> flh: 必然是UTF8
<koc> 我是utf8
<microcai> 对于搭建编程环境来说，Windows恐怕要比Linux难用很多。
<koc> 但是傻瓜环境多，用的人多
<microcai> 就是因为 gtk 在 windows 下编程环境很难搭 ... 所以windows 下普及不开 .. 哈哈
<gebjgd> microcai: 一个从来没接触过计算机的人是不会去搭建开发环境的。。。。。
<flh> edison0354: 我如何才能识别上面的那些行？有好法子不？
<microcai> gebjgd:  ... ... 额 ... ...
<edison0354> flh: 我直接就能认……
<flh> edison0354: 是不是他的环境跟我不同才这般？
<edison0354> flh: ？？
<gebjgd> flh: microcai 发的不是乱码。你用的什么客户端
<flh> edison0354: 谢谢
<gebjgd> flh: 他发的2次都是正常的
<edison0354> flh: 看来就你是乱码……
<flh> edison0354: 是啊，我太白了
<gebjgd> flh: 悲剧
<edison0354> flh: 悲剧+1
<flh> edison0354: 我用irssi 上，你给我贴一行看看？
 * nihui 没有看到乱码....
<edison0354> flh: 贴啥？
<flh_> edison0354: 看看
<flh_> edison0354: 他的筹码啊
<flh_> edison0354: 他的乱码啊
 * nihui 推荐大家使用带有编码自动检测的 irc 客户端
<caleb-> flh_: 你的 terminal 的问题吧
 * caleb- 推荐大家使用 webirc
<flh_> 是的，更是我的配置吧
<gebjgd> void1: 你的pps还不行？
<edison0354> flh: 对于一个从来没有接触过计算机的人来说，现在的Linux和Win7很难说哪个更难用，哪个更好用。对于搭建编程环境来说，Windows恐怕要比Linux难用很多。现在随便哪个Linux的发行版，搭建个GCC或G++的环境，或者再加上Python、PERL等脚本语言，都是一行命令的事情。当然，也可以从GUI里选择安装。更不要说搭建诸多依赖库环境了。在Windows下，想æ
<edison0354> flh: 两次都是这个
<edison0354> caleb-: adium飘过
<flh_> 我这看，一切正常
<gebjgd> edison0354: 超强。 你怎么做到的？
<gebjgd> edison0354: 纯乱码
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<nihui> 我这里也一切正常.....
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我现在说话你能看到不？
<gebjgd> edison0354: 能
<edison0354> gebjgd: 囧
<flh_> 能，正常
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/94136.html
<taper> fdisk能够认出我的分区表的，但是在gparted中却空硬盘，谁碰到过这会事儿呢？
<void1> gebjgd: 没试呢，我不是用debian类的，装deb麻烦
<caleb-> taper: fdisk++
<gebjgd> void1: 我是arch， 没问题
<caleb-> gparted--
<void1> gebjgd: 怎么装的？
<caleb-> void1: ar 就可以解开 deb
<taper> 额，可是ubuntu installer 也不认啊，好麻烦呢。
<gebjgd> void1: 解开deb
<gebjgd> void1: 拷贝到相应的位置
<edison0354> 直接dpkg-deb到/
<void1> gebjgd: 那就在包管理之外了呀，懒得弄
<gebjgd> void1: arch有aur
<gebjgd> void1: 把deb搞成了pacman的包
<caleb-> void1: 用啥 distro?
<gebjgd> void1: 所以毫无鸭梨
<void1> 找不到人写ebuild啊
<gebjgd> void1: 参考下arch的那个pkgbuild
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 试过optware没有
<void1> 再说不是还要很多动态库嘛，估计未必有，等什么时候进入china overlay了再装
<flh> microcai: 你不发言了？
<AnThOnYhO> 看他是不是在/opt下生成了一些库
<flh> microcai: 刚才我的客户端，读不了你的文字
<caleb-> gebjgd: 在说哪个包啊？
<AnThOnYhO> 黄蓉被裘千仞打伤，段皇爷为她疗伤，摸遍了全身各处穴道，看得郭靖悲愤不已：“治一个小伤要摸遍全身，怪不得你叫南帝，和那只企鹅是一个地方来的啊。”
<gebjgd> caleb-: ppstream
<gebjgd> AnThOnYhO: XD
<microcai> flh ...... 你不是在忙编码么
<caleb-> AnThOnYhO: 不懂…
<flh> microcai: 没有，好奇啊
<microcai> flh 干脆全世界都用 GB18030 编码好了，反正 GB18030 已经把全世界的符合编码了
<microcai> flh 干脆全世界都用 GB18030 编码好了，反正 GB18030 已经把全世界的符号编码了
<AnThOnYhO> 全世界用utf-8才好
<caleb-> microcai: 拜讬去念念书…
<microcai> AnThOnYhO: 不显示
<microcai> AnThOnYhO: 不现实
<nihui> 全世界....
<nihui> 全宇宙好啦
<caleb-> gb* 就是党自己在 yy 的产物
<lubcat> 这名字。。gb
<nihui> caleb-: GB18030 很好
<microcai> caleb-:  gb 是微软做的好不
<caleb-> microcai: 你真的没念书啊
<microcai> caleb-: 你以为 TG 有能力制定这个？
<void1> GB 2312 或 GB 2312-80 是中国国家标准简体中文字符集，全称《信息交换用汉字编码字符集·基本集》，又稱GB0，由中国国家标准总局发布，1981年5月1日实施。GB2312编码通行于中国大陆；新加坡等地也采用此编码。中国大陆几乎所有的中文系统和国际化的软件都支持GB 2312。
<flh> microcai: 他们都想让你念经书呢，嘻嘻
<nihui> gb* 历史悠久，一脉相承
<caleb-> nihui: 包括缺点也一脉相承
<nihui> caleb-: 那你就来说说缺点吧
<microcai> void1: 我说的不是  gb2312
<flh> void1: 好像教程上是这样说的，谢谢你给我的复习课
<microcai> caleb-: 我只发现 utf8 的一堆缺点
<void1> flh我也只是装贴一下wikipedia而已
<nihui> 因为 linux 大多数默认 utf8，所以很多 linuxer 对 gb* 系列不太友好....
<flh> microcai: 麻烦举例，utf8的缺点
<and> 请问谁已经装过e17了的？
 * caleb- 对 gbk 友好，对 gb18030 不友好
<nihui> 如果是用 linux/windows 双系统，会引来麻烦....
<edison0354> 没事干用啥GB系列……
<void1> 根据微软资料，GBK是对GB2312-80的扩展，也就是CP936字码表 (Code Page 936)的扩展（之前CP936和GB 2312-80一模一樣），最早实现于Windows 95简体中文版。虽然GBK收录GB 13000.1-93的全部字符，但编码方式并不相同。GBK自身并非国家标准，只是曾由国家技术监督局标准化司、电子工业部科技与质量监督司公布为“技术规范指导性文件”。原始GB13000一直未被业
<flh> void1: 我完了，又识别不了了
<void1> GB 18030，全称：国家标准GB 18030-2005《信息技术 中文编码字符集》，是中华人民共和国现时最新的内码字集，是GB 18030-2000《信息技术 信息交换用汉字编码字符集 基本集的扩充》的修订版。与GB 2312-1980完全兼容，与GBK基本兼容，支持GB 13000及Unicode的全部统一汉字，共收录汉字70244个。
<edison0354> ……
<flh> void1: 明白
<void1> 本规格的初版使中华人民共和国信息产业部电子工业标准化研究所起草，由国家质量技术监督局于2000年3月17日发布。现行版本为国家质量监督检验总局和中国国家标准化管理委员会于2005年11月8日发布，2006年5月1日实施。此规格为在中国境内所有软件产品支持的强制规格。
<caleb-> gb18030 应该没有收录 unicode extc
<microcai> flh 汉字要  3个字节 ... 让大多数用户乱码 ......
<caleb-> unicode 将来还可能有 extd
<nihui> utf8 没有 extc
<caleb-> nihui: 你也没念书？
<flh> microcai: ？？？
<nihui> gbxxxxx 将来可能有 ext-e
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 升级完10.10，进图形界面是黑屏，求解决~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302272&p=2112757#p2112757 升级完10.10，要进图形界面时，就黑屏了，等了好久，也没有提示什么报错信息，一直黑屏状态，是什么原因，请高手帮忙解决一下。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fjhhappy — 2010-11-06 19:22
<edison0354> ^k^: 显卡驱动……
<nihui> caleb-: 你也没念书.....  = =
<edison0354> 那个重装显卡驱动应该就OK了
<lucky_su> edison0354, ^k^那个是什么意思，用论坛自动转贴的么？
<edison0354> lucky_su: 理论上是……
<flh> ^k^: 升级完后，部分显卡要重新安装驱动吧，我赏鉴
<AnThOnYhO> optware的软件的运行库是在/opt中寻找的，应该不会干扰到原系统中的库
<lucky_su> edison0354, 那么在这里回复的话。。。论坛里看不到的吧？
<AnThOnYhO> 这个在编译软件时就指定的了。
<AnThOnYhO> 这种思路相当不错。
<edison0354> lucky_su: 我回复了才反映过来是转帖……
<lucky_su> 。。。
<gebjgd> 问一下有人蛋疼的上了wayland了么？
<gebjgd> 问一下有人蛋疼的上了wayland了么？
<gebjgd> 问一下有人蛋疼的上了wayland了么？
<caleb-> gebjgd: DRI2: failed to authenticate -> Segmentation fault
<caleb-> gebjgd: 不过我是用 nvidia
<edison0354> gebjgd: wayland是啥东西？
<caleb-> gebjgd: nvidia 用户暂时不用试了
<gebjgd> edison0354: 新的x机制
<caleb-> gebjgd: 不是 X
<edison0354> gebjgd: 就前几天那个新闻阿？
<caleb-> wayland is display server, 可以跑在 X 之下也可以跑在 X 之上
<caleb-> 但 wayland 不是 X
<gebjgd> Cage: 应该说是协议
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126335.htm
<caleb-> kernel -> wayland -> 可以跑很多个 X
<caleb-> kernel - > X -> 可以跑 wayland
<flh> edison0354: 我安装xorg后，笔记本显卡就能用，外接的显示器22寸的，用xrandr弄一下，正常，再安装ati这一麻烦，可以省省吧？？？
<edison0354> 机器人又歧视我了……
<edison0354> flh: 没懂……
<gebjgd> caleb-: 不能吧
<and> 谁能教我装e17啊？
<edison0354> and: 传说UB源里面有
<edison0354> and: 官网有源码
<caleb-> gebjgd: wayland 有 X client mode 的
<gebjgd> caleb-: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<and> 我是10.04版。源里没找到艾
<edison0354> gebjgd: 还是freedesktop的？
<caleb-> 软件可以跑在 wayland 上，也可以跑在 wayland 的 X 里
<gebjgd> caleb-: x似乎可以跑在wayland上
<edison0354> and: 不知道了，找找PPA？
<edison0354> caleb-: 让我想起了蛋疼的瘟妻的XP模式……
<and> 哦。你们用过e17？
<caleb-> gebjgd: 你那页要看完啊
<caleb-> gebjgd: 里面有 wayland 各种模式
<gebjgd> caleb-: X as a Wayland Client
<caleb-> gebjgd: wayland 也可以 as a X client
<gebjgd> caleb-: Wayland Rendering？
<edison0354> caleb-: 先问下KMS到底是个啥东西？
<caleb-> wayland author 自己承认的，wayland 未必比 X 省资源
<gebjgd> caleb-: .......
<caleb-> edison0354: kernel mode setting
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<gebjgd> caleb-: 那不折腾了
<edison0354> caleb-: 噢
<apostatedpriest> Hello
<caleb-> gebjgd: 因为 wayland 下绘图要用各种 UI toolkit 才方便
<caleb-> 也就是 kernel(kms) -> wayland -> gtk/qt/fltk/etc -> apps
<Guest47915> 为啥昵称不能改成zhongwen?
<caleb-> kernel -> X -> apps <- 可能更省资源
<apostatedpriest> 問下，現在HTML5有沒有為非Canvas元素設計的3D效果API或者標籤？
<edison0354> Guest47915: 不能的，别挣扎了
<gebjgd> caleb-: 毕竟X11 23年了
<Guest47915> -_-!
<apostatedpriest> Guest47915, 因為這個IRC不支持。你去2ch的IRC就可以。
<caleb-> wayland 大概会比 standard xorg 省一点点，但是 customized X 很多
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 天书……
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 不。
<caleb-> X 也不是只有 xorg
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, Wayland省的最多的是混合模式的效果。
<edison0354> 现在大部分都是xorg了吧
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: wayland 好处是显示快
<flh> edison0354: 报告我是xorg
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 如果有Composition manager的話，Wayland優勢就出來了。
<caleb-> 省掉 X server / X client 间的沟通
<Guest47915> wo yun lian zhong wen dou da bu chu lai le....
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 沒有混合的話，kernel->X->WM->APP 和 kernel->Wayland->WM->APP應該是一样的。
 * Warm_HUG 等图形进kernel的死心眼
<caleb-> 现在有个很大的问题，wayland 大概没有 XIM <- fcitx 泪流满面
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 還有一些面向Embedded環境的X設計
<caleb-> wayland 底下的输入法目前都要透过 gtk / qt 实现
<edison0354> caleb-: 泪奔
<caleb-> fcitx 就哭了
<nihui> 太脑残了，连 XIM 也没有
<gebjgd> caleb-: 让yuking重写
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, Plan9就完全放棄了CLI的基礎，就算是Terminal也是GUI的。
<gebjgd> caleb-: 我们先用ibus
<gebjgd> caleb-: 我们等
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, 所以有些人所說的不穩定或者不安全是不存在的。
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: X 可以直接用 X protocol / xlib / xcb 写 app, 不用 ui toolkit
<nihui> 自己等还不如自己去重写...
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 可以是可以，你用？
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: 但 wayland 大概没人会这么写，都得透说 ui toolkit
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: 但 wayland 大概没人会这么写，都得透过 ui toolkit
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: xlib / xcb 软件不少吧
<edison0354> 现在还有用XFree86的？
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 你不会還在用twm+各种xlib軟件吧？
<Warm_HUG> apostatedpriest: I'll google plan9
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: xlib 软件好用啊
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 有些用，那些可以用擴展。我也用一些商业軟件，是用那些的。
<nihui> xlib app 快哦...
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 好用？？？？？
<apostatedpriest> 天呀，我看到两個比較強大的人了。
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, 現在有個分布式版本叫Inferno
<nosea_> 请问dpkg -i package.deb不能解决依赖性，哪一个命令可以呢？
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: 很多老外不用 gtk / qt 的
<Warm_HUG> apostatedpriest: OMG.分布式？
<nosea_> 请问dpkg -i package.deb不能解决依赖性，哪一个命令可以呢？
<caleb-> nosea_: gdebi
<nosea_> 哦，谢谢。
<flh> nosea: 我后来 ，就由apt-get -f install 来帮我
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, 嗯，就是類似雲的那個東西。
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, 但是我不想說雲
<AnThOnYhO> Optware。这套函式库最大的特点在于，它的所有套件在编译的时候，就已经先定义好了 RPATH (一种指定搜寻函式库目标的变数) 到 /opt/lib，这个目录是 Optware 自己的，且 RPATH 的搜寻优先权远大于环境变数 LD_LIBRARY_PATH。因此我若使用了 Optware 的套件包，它的套件会自己根据内建的 RPATH 搜寻到 Optware 自己的函式库目录
<AnThOnYhO> /opt/lib，与环境变数毫不冲突。使用它我就不必再为了相容系统跟套件的问题伤透脑筋，因为实际上它们两个是互不相干的。
<AnThOnYhO> 找到
<AnThOnYhO> 原来是RPATH技术性
<nosea_> 这样啊
<flh> AnThOnYhO: 说那么多，人家不知道
<AnThOnYhO> RPATH技术，就是在编译软件时就指定了库文件的查找路径
<AnThOnYhO> 这些不会干扰到系统原来的库
<AnThOnYhO> 最有用的地方就是路由器刷完dd-wrt后，可以在u盘，或者是移动硬盘上产生一个新的运行环境。
<AnThOnYhO> 不要占用flash的空间。
<wmpotato> 一群牛啊，还都是大的...
<edison0354> wmpotato: 同看天书中……
<flh_> mpc toggle
<wmpotato> 似乎flh 输错地方了...
<flh> wmpotato: 刚才你教我cmus?
<wmpotato> flh: en
<flh> wmpotato: 是啊。输入错了，
<flh> wmpotato: 在这里就想听音乐了，好笑
<edison0354> flh: 一直挂着itunes听歌呢
<wmpotato> flh: 呵呵，我现在mpd还播不了，它告诉我端口占用了..
<wmpotato> edison0354: itunes? Os X?
<flh> wmpotato: 我是默认的  "6600"
<edison0354> wmpotato: 话说瘟到死也有itunes的阿
<edison0354> wmpotato: 虽然我确实在用OSX
<wmpotato> edison0354: 谁这么有毛病啊，在win下itunes...
<flh> edison0354:  我安装一个，看看如何，itunes
<edison0354> wmpotato: ……
<wmpotato> flh: 似乎要禁用ipv6
<edison0354> wmpotato: 管理还是要用itunes的，虽然我听是用winamp
<flh> edison0354:  不用
<flh> wmpotato: 不用
<flh> wmpotato: debian下，要的，
<wmpotato> flh: 但我上一次没禁用也可以听，就是开机就提示错误... 唉... 麻烦啊..
<flh> wmpotato: debian下，注掉/etc/hosts  后面的六行
<edison0354> flh: 不用啥？
<flh> wmpotato: 对，其它不动
<wmpotato> flh: 我已经注释掉了，等着重启呢, 现在不想重启
<caleb-> wmpotato: ipconfig 把 ipv6 关掉就好
<caleb-> wmpotato: ifconfig 把 ipv6 关掉就好
<flh> wmpotato: 是啊，要重启，不明白，就这一点，讨厌
<wmpotato> caleb-: 怎么做?
<edison0354> http://juetuzhi.net/2010/11/ba-qi-ps.html
<flh> edison0354:  哈哈，ubu源上没有它：itunes
<edison0354> flh: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………â€
<wmpotato> flh: ......
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请教:mentohust提示"SIOCSARP: 网络不可达"? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302280&p=2112805#p2112805 如题,虽然我没有绑定IP,但mentohust的设置应该是没什么问题,也抓包解决了, (因为看mentohust运行后的显示还是很正常的(提示连接成功,发回网络中心的提示信息,还有显示分配所得IP)) 但就是显示这么个信息...并因此  ...
<flh> edison0354:  哈哈，你小子帅呆了
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<Test_> .
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> edison0354: 莫刷
<edison0354> happyaron: 噢
<wmpotato>  那个应该不是他吧...
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚刚被雷到了……
<happyaron> .
<edison0354> wmpotato: 必然不是我……
<flh> edison0354: wu wu   wu ------ wu
<edison0354> flh:
<edison0354> flh: ?
<flh> edison0354:  …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………â
<flh> €¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â
<flh> €¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â
<edison0354> ？
<microcai> flh: you are a shit,
<happyaron> flh: .
<nihui> .......
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<happyaron> flh: 莫刷
<nihui> 别刷啊
<wmpotato> microcai: ...
<edison0354> 满屏全是省略号……
<lubcat> 还..a
<wmpotato> edison0354: 不是你发的东西吗...
<edison0354> wmpotato: 是我带头的
<lubcat> 带头大哥？
<wmpotato> 我用xchat就不怕刷屏...haha
<tcpct> ?
<tcpct> 没事闲的撑的？
<flh> wmpotato: 你的xchat看得了那几行？
<wmpotato> flh: 你说的乱码的那个？
<flh> wmpotato: yes
<wmpotato> flh: 我看的也是乱码
<flh> wmpotato: <META name=3Ddescription=20
<flh> content=3D"
<cugxuetao> 发现自己有点儿系统癖。。。
<caleb-> 系统癖?
<iGnome> password="S6FL86WDeyDMi/80RHIVpeqp" nnnd 这大概是什么加密的。谁知道
<iGnome> md5?
<caleb-> 天晓得
<caleb-> iGnome: 长度有像
<iGnome> 通常情况。嗯。我试试
<caleb-> iGnome: 暴力解？
<iGnome> 不是额。找我自己的密码。
<edison0354> caleb-: 有网站预置某些字典能解MD5的
<caleb-> ...
<iGnome> 不是md5 @@
<caleb-> 很多有名的 md5 在 google 上都有
<iGnome> 啥叫有名的
<caleb-> google 上有的就是有名 XD
<cugxuetao> 常见的？
<flh> microcai: ?
<caleb-> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q="5f4dcc3b5aa765d61d8327deb882cf99" # 有名 md5 举例
<pocoyo> 有人用rhythmbox么？
<iGnome> 可md5的。都是0-9a-f的
<iGnome> 这像那种邮件的图片附件的。。
<caleb-> iGnome: grub / passwd 的 md5 不一定
<flh> edison0354: 咋了？
<edison0354> flh: ？
<flh> edison0354: 不出字啊，你？
<microcai> TMD 所有说 C 不好的人，其实都在说 C++。而顶 C 的 ，又是在指 C . C++ TMD 给我滚，TMD就知道扯C的后腿
<edison0354> flh: 在跟一朋友聊
<edison0354> flh: 而且是QQ……
<edison0354> flh: 我罪恶……
<edison0354> microcai: c++效率确实不如c吧？
<iGnome> microcai: nnnd c 不好。没perl好。
<iGnome> lol
<flh> edison0354:  qq你是怎弄得，我不行，弄不好
<Freebuilder> 到底是谁拖谁后腿！
<edison0354> flh: mac qq
<edison0354> iGnome: 是神的马甲不？
<iGnome> 我。是经常忘记密码的人。 nnnnnd
<pocoyo> edison0354: 是大婶 验明正身
<edison0354> pocoyo: 噢
<caleb-> iGnome: 搞个 passwd manager 吧
<caleb-> iGnome: 推荐 fpm2
<edison0354> iGnome: 通用密码
<caleb-> 通用密码--
<iGnome> 俄。本来都存在海马里面。只是不是这台机器
<caleb-> fpm2 也有 android 版
<edison0354> 原来神也是GNOME党……
<pityonline> edison0354: 神是forxp党
<happyaron> pityonline: +1
<pityonline> happyaron: :)
<edison0354> pityonline: 好吧，我搜不出来forxp是啥……
<pityonline> edison0354: fvwm+opera+rox+xterm+perl 好像是这样
<edison0354> pityonline: 晕
<caleb-> pityonline: 晕
<edison0354> pityonline: 这个和GNOME貌似没冲突吧？
<iGnome> 嗯。就是非主流
<caleb-> fvwm + gnome?
<pityonline> edison0354: 这个要神说了算……
<wmpotato> 没想到Debian到vim7.3还是会出现gtk-warning这个毛病...
<caleb-> gtk-warning 很常见啊
<iGnome> caleb-: 新机器才是gnome
<edison0354> iGnome: 旧的是啥？
<wmpotato> caleb-: 就是那个菜单上什么都没有了... 要做个 lang文件的软链的...
<iGnome> 你猜
<pityonline> 今天怎么这么多人？一百单八个
<edison0354> pityonline: 被神号召来的
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你的问题问得好
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不算多
<gebjgd> 少一个就水浒了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 啥？
<iGnome> wmpotato: 你那是gvim嘛
<pityonline> gebjgd: 干啥要少一个才水浒呢？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 机器人
<pityonline> pocoyo: 帝都人都抽什么烟？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 哦
<edison0354> gebjgd: 同问
<gebjgd> pityonline: 都宝
<wmpotato> iGnome: 我一般不分开称vim / Gvim
<pocoyo> pityonline: 哈哈哈哈 洗耳恭听
<edison0354> pityonline: 不抽烟
<pityonline> gebjgd: 少见
<gebjgd> pityonline: 或者双叶
<pityonline> gebjgd: 更少见
<gebjgd> pityonline: 都是1块多钱的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你不是德国？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 起码两块，哈哈
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> edison0354: 我是帝都的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 失误……
<edison0354> 晕了……
<pityonline> pocoyo: rhythmbox设置啥缓存？
<iGnome> edison0354: 他说的话。信1/10
<gebjgd> iGnome: 滚
<edison0354> iGnome: 德国的是谁？
<wmpotato> 神是哪位？这里...
<iGirl> iGnome: 前面要加零啊
<edison0354> wmpotato: 只可意会
<gebjgd> edison0354: iGnome是德国的
<caleb-> 抽雪笳？
<iGnome> edison0354: 上次他还说迷奸了德国总理的侄女。
<edison0354> pityonline: 那东西有啥缓存？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 首选项 回放里有个网络缓冲大小 不知道设置多少比较合适。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我知道他是景德镇人
<pityonline> pocoyo: 哦，我这好像没动过
<iGnome> 嗯。有个德字
<pityonline> iGnome: 神圣明！
<edison0354> iGnome: 恩
<iGirl> edison0354: 那个家伙强奸了帝都德国大使馆大使的女儿,终于可以去德国留学了
<caleb-> iGnome: 神圣明！
<gebjgd> edison0354: 是这样的
<edison0354> iGirl: 晕了
<gebjgd> edison0354: 德国人民给的机会
<iGnome> 俄。第2种说法了。 iGirl
<pityonline> pocoyo: 默认是32k
<Warm_HUG> #￥#%……&*&……%#$%^
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 乱码
<iGirl> iGnome: 我的是你的故事的发展啊
<iGnome> iGirl: @@
<wmpotato> iGnome是神？
<Warm_HUG> shift+12454645546
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 文件管理的问题（将文件前移一个文件夹） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302290&p=2112862#p2112862 可能说的不太清楚； 比如：d盘有一个文件夹1，文件夹1里边有个文件夹2，文件夹2里边有文件3、4；我想把文件3、4移动到文件夹1里，如果能同时删除文件夹2就更好了。 当然这种文件有非常 ...
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我客气了下，设置了64k
<edison0354> 今天发现itunes的genius列表确实很不错
<iGirl> iGnome: 他亲口告诉我的
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: iGnome 只是神的影子
<edison0354> 上面那个帖子……张嘴就是D盘……
<iGnome> 这。。。 iGirl 有log?
<Warm_HUG> pityonline: .
<iGirl> iGnome: 没....私聊的
<pityonline> Warm_HUG: hi
<iGirl> qq上面私聊的
<iGnome> 哦。那我相信你的人格。 iGirl
<iGirl> iGnome: 神啊,感谢我的神,哈哈
<edison0354> 111个用户了
<edison0354> 正好配合过几天的节日
<iGirl> 今天周末,mj也多
<edison0354> 112了……
<iGnome> .. 这么多人了。真是。。
<happyaron> 112
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我的意思是网络不好的时候设置大点比较合适？
<edison0354> iGnome: 在英明的神的号召下
<happyaron> 113
<iGnome> 不过，昨天我招了几个人的
<edison0354> ……
<edison0354> 越来越多……
<pityonline> pocoyo: 这个俺不懂哦
<huangg> ..
<edison0354> pocoyo: 网络不好的时候就下下来再听吧
<pityonline> pocoyo: 要问神
<pocoyo> edison0354: 电台。要实时的，哥
<happyaron> iGnome: ^
<happyaron> iGnome: GodKiller
<edison0354> pocoyo: 还是豆瓣？
<pocoyo> GodKiller: iGnome 干掉她。
<iGnome> 不懂外语。 happyaron
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我比你小，叫我哥折寿
<XwinX> iGnome:
<happyaron> iGnome: 杀神的人。
<pocoyo> s/掉//
<GodKiller> iGnome: å¹²
<edison0354> 晕
<iGnome> happyaron: 俄。我以为是按照中文次序读的。
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<iGnome> 包包。。
<cfy>  iGnome: http://www.soku.com/search_video/q_时间旅行者的妻子
<tcpct> ？什么意思
<happyaron> iGnome: 用雷劈了 GodKiller
<iGnome> 叉叉
<wmpotato> 肉麻啊...
<Warm_HUG> Oh my lady gaga
<iGnome> 嗯。 happyaron 你代劳
<happyaron> iGnome: 嗯，委托给你。
<iGnome> 。
<edison0354> 倒
<Warm_HUG> 妈的又打歪了
<Gann> LibreOffice没有deb包哦，不知道要下载哪个？
<iGnome> cfy: 这会好看？
<caleb-> Gann: 用 alian 轉成 deb
<Gann> caleb-: 谢谢
<caleb-> s/轉/转
<edison0354> libreoffice崛起好快！
<cfy> iGnome: 科幻爱情片
<edison0354> 难道OOo真的要悲剧了？
<Gann> caleb-: 命令格式是什么样的？
<iGnome> 动作？
<cfy> iGnome: 主要是爱情，时空旅行只是个衬托
<wmpotato> Gann: 何必执著于open/libre呢...能用就行了呗...
<edison0354> cfy: 还有cosplay的动作片呢
<cfy> iGnome: 没动作。。。。
<pityonline> http://dacode.com/ dacode这下形象差多了
<cfy> edison0354: 哦？哪里？
<iGnome> edison0354: 来gnome-office嘛
<iGnome> cfy: 那没趣
<edison0354> cfy: 反正就仪公司出的，好像叫TMA版
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。听说过这公司。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: .
<edison0354> cfy: 同学下过TMA的AVATAR,EVA等
 * NoIE 看完TBBT4.7 了，真好玩。
<edison0354> iGnome: 第一次听说……
<cfy> edison0354: 我下过eva...不过难主角也太丑了。。。
<iGnome> edison0354: 不厚道的家伙。发下magnet
<edison0354> pityonline: 这啥网站？
<iGnome> cfy: 你到底是看谁？
<edison0354> iGnome: 貌似他们是用torrent的
<pityonline> edison0354: 拿 tux 形象代替 QQ 形象的那个
<iGnome> 俄
<edison0354> iGnome: 我没敢看……
<cfy> iGnome: － －！
<edison0354> pityonline: 噢
<pocoyo> cfy: 你想看男主角？？
<Warm_HUG> greader怎么直接翻下一条？
<edison0354> iGnome: 就怕被雷到
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有。。。衬托的太那个了嘛。。。。。
 * cfy 我错了。。。。。下次直接忽略男的。。。。
<iGnome> lol edison0354
<iGnome> cfy: 乖
<lubcat> .........
<cfy> iGnome: @_@
<XwinX> iGnome: (*&^%$#@!
<edison0354> 其实我还是想知道TMA的AVATAR是不是全身弄蓝了……
<iGnome> XwinX: 有啥意见
<iGirl> 不好看阿凡达
<pocoyo> cfy: 我们不要性取向不正常的
<NoIE> avatar？阿凡达？
<XwinX> iGirl: 无
<wmpotato> flh: 谢谢啊，换个mpc居然音质就不破了，虽然解决了问题，但很莫名奇妙啊
<edison0354> iGirl: 在讨论TMA版
<iGnome> edison0354: 。。。问别人要截图嘛
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: no
<cfy> pocoyo: ok
<edison0354> iGnome: ……
<edison0354> iGnome: 我可以直接去拷……
<iGirl> XwinX: 你x错了
<pocoyo> iGirl: 今天那个北影的真娘们儿啊？
<Gann> caleb-: 不行阿，很多rpm格式的，不是一个文件
<NoIE> 我刚才搜索了一下 TMA 的图片，真是。。。
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: avatar 源义就是头像
<lubcat> ....
<iGnome> iGirl: lol
<iGirl> edison0354: TMA是啥?
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 使得
<XwinX> iGirl: x啥？
<edison0354> iGirl: cosplay的爱情动作片公司
<pocoyo>   aoi_sola  蒼井そら（SOLA AOI）捕まります #sola_reply RT @tetsu0421 もうこの際だから全裸にグラサンで。
<NoIE> 哇，看到TMA的超时空要塞了。
<iGirl> XwinX: x  ee啊
<pocoyo> 谁给翻译一下。
<iGnome> XwinX: 他说你看错对象了
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<iGirl> edison0354: 哦...不知道哦
<edison0354> 这里有小朋友
<iGirl> XeeX: 赞
<iGnome> nnnnnnd
<Warm_HUG> 顶
<edison0354> 你们可以把阿荣先T了在讨论这么邪恶的东西……
<lubcat> ......
<Archlive> 哪位兄弟搞定了最新的支付宝控件了么？
<iGnome> happyaron: 你可以自杀了。
<cfy> - -!
<iGnome> 呵呵
<GodKiller> pocoyo: 看到了苍老师
<edison0354> 我在自习室，不搜了
<Gann> caleb-: 这么多都不知道先安装哪个文件了
<NoIE> edison0342： 抱歉。
<cfy> 这个频道太邪恶了。。。
<pocoyo> GodKiller: 当然。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你才知道 你新来的？
<edison0354> NoIE: 我的ID什么时候变这么诡异了？还有报啥歉？
<cfy> pocoyo: i'm new..
<caleb-> Gann: 转成 deb 用 gdebi 安装
<edison0354> caleb-: 直接alien的时候就能装阿
<iGnome> caleb-: 你又不负责的教别人了
<edison0354> caleb-: 好像记得是……
<cfy> google url shortener有啥好的？
<flh> wmpotato: 有什么问题？
<edison0354> cfy: 没啥用
<Warm_HUG> 有谁小的时候的玩伴是狗狗的？
<Gann> caleb-: 比较多
<caleb-> edison0354: 很多個 deb 的
<cfy> edison0354: pocoyo http://goo.gl/5Uuv7
<caleb-> iGnome: 我很负责啊
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你应该全部下好了？反正硬盘大。。
<edison0354> caleb-: 一起dpkg -i了就行了
<iGnome> Gann: 你应该去 getdeb网站找现成的
<caleb-> edison0354: 顺序错会有问题滴
<iGnome> cfy: 下？啥？
<edison0354> cfy: 你好邪恶
<pityonline> 宿舍又有人看在线视频……
<wmpotato> flh: 以前的破音的问题只要换个mpc就解决了，我觉的奇怪啊，不是MPD播放的吗，mpc知识客户端啊...
<Gann> iGnome: 谢谢，我去找找
<caleb-> edison0354: dpkg -i 不会自动补依赖啊
<cfy> iGnome: http://goo.gl/5Uuv7这个阿
<pocoyo> cfy: 给我这干啥。 我又不爱看。
<cfy> pocoyo: .
<edison0354> cfy: 我看到lucky star的了……
<cfy> edison0354: 顺便邪恶下。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 瞎了……
<pocoyo> cfy: 我爱看那些个 你懂的
<cfy> pocoyo: 不懂。。。
<iGnome> 我什么都不知道.....
<iGnome> 这啥哦
 * Warm_HUG 勾起了俺的好奇心
<cfy> iGnome: tma阿。。。。我不上次给你过的。。。
<iGnome> 都115。。
<iGnome> 没把。给我过？
<edison0354> cfy: 寒蝉……clannad……fate……各种瞎了……
<Gann> iGnome: 没有哦
<cfy> iGnome: 有。你说崽崽要玩，所以过会下的。。。。
<Gann> iGnome: 没有搜索到哦
<cfy> edison0354: .
<cfy> 可以我用的脚本，lol,批量下载
<iGnome> 网络繁忙时段，非登陆用户其它下载地址暂时关闭。
<edison0354> cfy: 啥脚本？
<edison0354> cfy: 那个迅雷？
<cfy> iGnome:
<cfy> iGnome: 用我的脚本阿，./115_down urls  -l ''即可
<edison0354> cfy: http://hi.baidu.com/fastcompany/blog/item/4c8c84ee94c59b3facafd59d.html
<cfy> edison0354: 我的下载115的脚本
<edison0354> cfy: 这个可以预览下
<edison0354> cfy: 脚本网址发来
<tcpct> 百毒！
<iGnome> 就是你那烂脚本提示的
<cfy> iGnome: 加上-l ''
<iGnome> -l|--login username
<iGnome> 傻了哦
<cfy> iGnome: 用默认帐户登录
<cfy> iGnome: 不是阿-l ''
<cfy> iGnome: 如果参数为空就是那个
<cfy> iGnome: 那你更新脚本去。。。
<edison0354> cfy: fate已经外焦里嫩了
<edison0354> cfy: 脚本拿来～
<cfy> edison0354: 你说得太专业了。。。
<iGnome> 这。。。。参数。你不会自动出缺省啊
<cfy> iGnome: 升级了，可是你没有
<edison0354> cfy: 啥专业？
<iGnome> nnnd
<iGnome> 早不想好
<edison0354> cfy: 我看到长萌大萌神了……
<cfy> edison0354: iGnome试试这个  git clone git@git.ubuntu.org.cn:cfy_scripts
<flh> wmpotato: 你mpc弄好了？
<iGnome> 不git。我这纯洁的机器
<wmpotato> flh: 恩
<cfy> edison0354: iGnome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=299615
<cfy> http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/115_down
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 115网盘下载脚本[安全更新]
<cfy> iGnome: 那用googlecode那个好了
<flh> wmpotato: 想念QQ我没有办法，只好用eva
<cfy> iGnome: edison0354 加上-s参数，显示下载地址用axel下载也行的
<cfy> 现在网络繁忙单线程太慢了
<edison0354> cfy: 115不是每天更新吗？你的一直能用？
<XeeX> axel -n 100
<MaskRay> cfy: forum ubuntu cn 提供 git 仓库了？
<wmpotato> flh: 呵呵，我还好，早就基本不用QQ了，很多人都开始用msn了
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<NoIE> http://blog-imgs-41-origin.fc2.com/y/a/m/yamyan/20081106230546.jpg   这张是小朋友能看的，不过要翻墙。
<cfy> edison0354: 地址么？每次调用的时候会解析的。所以如果你用别的下载器，地址失效了，再我用的脚本重新获取一次
<Warm_HUG> nautilus的pastebin插件？谁用了？
<iGnome> git@git.ubuntu.org.cn's password:
<iGnome> nnnd
<flh> wmpotato: 以前的网友在qq上，不能移动他们
<cfy> MaskRay: 是的，速度挺快的。问oneleaf开一个
<cfy> iGnome: .
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你是用什么上的twitter
<cfy> iGnome:  http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/115_down
<edison0354> cfy: 瘟到死里面的115解析器基本上每天被河蟹
<iGnome> 咋有这。
<hata> c
<cfy> edison0354: 假的吧。。。我这个没有。。。。表示无鸭梨，为啥会和谐？
<hata> cfy: 赞
<cfy> edison0354: 我用的opera的user agent....,别倒是opera被封。。。
<cfy> hata: :)
<ofan> 有搞开源项目的么～～～
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么申请？
<cfy> MaskRay: 找到oneleaf,比如论坛内信息，然后跟他说就好了，
<cfy> MaskRay: 据ee说以后会改进的，毕竟人工加入项目太麻烦了。
<pocoyo> pityonline: twitalker || 官网。
<cfy> 太慢了。。。。速度。。。
<cfy> 115
<edison0354> cfy: 其实opera封就封了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 官网看看这个有没有timeline http://twitter.com/#!/flypig
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<edison0354> cfy: 不行你再用IE的user agent
<pocoyo> pityonline: 什么是timeline
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，不过，下次更新吧。
<tcpct> 时间线？
<cfy> edison0354: win下得怎么被封的？
<edison0354> cfy: 不行的话，看这里http://www.useragentstring.com/
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你就打开那个链接看看那人有没有发推就行了
<edison0354> cfy: 不清楚
<MaskRay> cfy: 我发帖总数4，没希望了……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 有。
<cfy> MaskRay: 。没事的吧。我也论坛很低调呢。 oneleaf也不知道我的。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 打开有点慢 刚才有提示 然后才有。
<pityonline> pocoyo: thx
<edison0354> cfy: 怎么看自己现在的user anent？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我知道了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 咱哥们儿 你客气啥 你抽啥烟？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那人把我 block 了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 平常红塔山
<cfy> edison0354: http://whatsmyuseragent.com/
<cfy> edison0354: nc也可以，我看看
<pityonline> pocoyo: 但我要戒了
<tcpct> pityonline: 抽过黄鹤楼没？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 恋爱了？
<edison0354> cfy: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10_6_4; en-US) AppleWebKit/534.12 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/9.0.574.0 Safari/534.12
<pityonline> tcpct: 没什么印象
<pocoyo> pityonline: 还能加黑名单？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不是，要死了
<pocoyo> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> pocoyo: 有个block
<cfy> edison0354: :)
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不是太懂。 怎么个要死了？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那人在我给他发意见让他下架以tux形象代替QQ形象后就把我block了，没想到这个所谓的dacode的首席设计师就这么大气量……
<edison0354> cfy: 我终于知道为啥都有个mozilla了
<Warm_HUG> 发个东西骗骗你们的眼睛 http://blog.desktx.com/attachment.php?fid=1781
<pityonline> pocoyo: 被咽炎折磨的
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 额。。。刚走？？？
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 啥东西？
<cfy> edison0354: nc -l -n 127.0.0.1 -p 10000
<cfy> edison0354: 然后浏览器访问 127.0.0.1:10000
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: 视觉的错觉的东西，不过和以往的不同
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 有啥错误？
<Use-Firefox> -h
<tcpct> pityonline: 我的咽炎就没有好过……
<edison0354> cfy: nc: getaddrinfo: nodename nor servname provided, or not known
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: 在圆柱的阴影里拉一条线就知道了
<pityonline> tcpct: 估计你比我轻，这玩意儿不容易好
<edison0354> cfy: MAC表示无力
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 你给我原贴吧……
<pocoyo> pityonline: 别理他. 先歇几天 好了再接着抽
<cfy> edison0354: 啥？怎么回事？
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: http://blog.desktx.com/Checker-Shadow/
<apostatedpriest> dacode？就是那個S13設計師。
<edison0354> cfy: MAC终端提示
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。这个意思是？权限么？
<cfy> edison0354: 你没装netcat么？
<edison0354> cfy: 不要纠结了，这不是linux
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 10.10开不了特效，错误日志intel(0): [DRI2] DRI2SwapComplete: bad drawab http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302299&p=2112911#p2112911 我是新手，按照 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=140531 这个帖子一步步做的，Compiz FusionIcon已经启动，特效也已经勾选，可是没有看到任何特效 错误日志： Code: [ 766.972] (EE) intel(0): [DRI2] DR ...
<cfy> edison0354: :)应该有这个版本的吧，毕竟属于比较有名的软件了:)
<pityonline> pocoyo: 这种人我不能不理他
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我现在都想骂他了
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 你是說那個S13設計師？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 嗯 去toy上骂。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 好久没见过toy了阿
<pityonline> apostatedpriest: 是的，我向他提出让他下架那件错误的商品，没想到他block我了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 骂没用，顶多让人们了解那人的品行
<pocoyo> 嗯 人品比较次
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo, toy上已经開鍋了。
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 当然 我知道的
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo, 所以還在上面駡是沒有用的。
<tcpct> 就那个tux变qq？
<edison0354> tcpct: 使得
<pityonline> pocoyo: 作为一个followers过万的人，真不知道他的人格魅力是怎么来的
<tcpct> 就该让那人多捐点血 再给个红十字勋章 晕的乎的就知道自己错了
<Nirocfz> pityonline, 卖东西的嘛……
<pityonline> tcpct: 用tux的形象代替QQ的形象
<pityonline> Nirocfz: 卖东西也要讲道理的
<iGnome> 扯啥呢
<tcpct> 拉他去卖血算了
<Nirocfz> pityonline, 卖东西的跟人联络多，follow就多起来了，又有那么多人喜欢用衣服，杯子什么的告诉别人自己是谁
<iGnome> cfy: 下载慢。1xxk。 我还是不明白这tma是啥。nnnd
<pocoyo> iGnome: tm_ad?
<iGirl> :-D
<pocoyo> tma_d
<edison0354> iGnome: 你不是有老婆？
<iGnome> 2个死家伙。知道就明说
<lolicon> ..
<iGirl> 我google了一下...东京热是他们的产品...
<pityonline> Nirocfz: 你说的有道理
<pityonline> iGirl: ……
<pocoyo> pityonline: 挑担粪到大街上 碰到他就给他一瓢
<edison0354> iGirl: …………………………
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那没意思
<iGirl> pityonline: 干嘛...我是不知道啊
<lolicon> tma ...
<iGirl> edison0354: 有话就说
<pityonline> iGirl: 你google了一下
<shvntr> 有人知道/var/log/kern.log 中的这种记录是什么的吗？ May  4 15:24:07 Mars kernel: [19383.781747] gfw:IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=64.255.180.252 DST=我的IP LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=57 ID=64 PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=48462 WINDOW=16843 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0
<iGirl> 咋了?
<edison0354> iGirl: 我还不知道是他们家的
<lolicon> 著名的 cosplay 公司
<iGirl> ...
<shvntr> 就是里面的记录。。
<shvntr> 很多的说
<shvntr> 85M
<iGirl> 早知道哦啊...不google了
<edison0354> iGirl: 一般就是说tma的cos
<pityonline> 我觉得那flypig如果这样无赖，那么别人也可以恶搞他的形象了，他的twitter头像好像是真人
<iGirl> 没听说过...好奇了一下
<lolicon> clonnad
<tcpct> cosplay ！ 以前在公园见过 穿的裸露一点还是很好看的
<edison0354> iGirl: 东京hot都是直接说的，没说过公司
<iGirl> edison0354: @_@
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我觉着有意思 这种人给他一瓢最爽了 木哈哈唂～
<pityonline> pocoyo: 被警察抓了呢？你担着啊》？
<lolicon> 妹萌第七章啊。。。。
<Warm_HUG> 超发43万亿，原来已经证实了
<lolicon> 11月10日出了啊 >＜
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, 什魔？
<lolicon> 表示没有2W。。。
<tcpct> 逼着他献血 多献点
<Warm_HUG> apostatedpriest: 不说了，自己搜索吧
<Mamdanchu> 谁去 艾未未 的河蟹宴了？
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 你看它dacode的官网那个Twitter已经被刷的。
<lolicon> .....
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 很解氣呀……
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, ……
<NoIE> 我们去不成。。。
<pityonline> apostatedpriest: 嗯，我看到了
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, 錢不是錢了……
<pityonline> apostatedpriest: 淘宝都没下架
<Mamdanchu> 。。。
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 要慢慢來
<Mamdanchu> 想去的。。没去成!
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 要破除他們“再頂幾天就好了的”天真想法。
<pityonline> apostatedpriest: 有些话我还是要说的
<pityonline> apostatedpriest: 其实dacode现在形象受损，完全是他的责任
<Mamdanchu>  学建筑的。。想去请教艾未未。。
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 是他們吧，我看有好幾個設計師呢。
<apostatedpriest> iBSD, 最煩ixx了。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: ……莫非你讨厌水果公司？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 不是。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 神的ID全是iOOXX
<pityonline> apostatedpriest: 那个Tee就是他设计的，他的态度也可以看到
<lolicon> wocao ....
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 我對苹果公司的態度只有它的东西很精致，但是我更愿意用SONY一套的地步。
<lolicon> neko mimi maid ...!!
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 嗯。
<apostatedpriest> pityonline, 我知道了。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: SONY没软件阿
<apostatedpriest> lolicon, 猫乳女仆？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 所以才好呀。
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 苹果什麽都包了，所以才封閉的。
<lolicon> apostatedpriest: ....
<pityonline> apostatedpriest: :)
<apostatedpriest> lolicon, mimi怎麼翻譯？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 额，你是不喜欢她封闭阿？
<iGnome> 额。球猫现在变日本鬼子了？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 怎麼說呢。
<GodKiller> ,,
<GodKiller> 情色派对？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 不管她封闭还是不封闭，软件确实做的很好阿！
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 不如Linux下的這種感覺舒服。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 噢
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 嗯，我承認。
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 所以才矛盾。
<lolicon> apostatedpriest: 猫耳 。。。
<apostatedpriest> lolicon, 哦。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 我也觉得水果的软件已经到一定的境界了
<apostatedpriest> lolicon, 對錯單詞了。
<aass> 有人用mric么？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 嗯。因為封閉，質量有控制、界面统一，更精致。
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 怎么刷的？ 我不会刷。
<apostatedpriest> aass, 原來用過，實在不好用。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 是的
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo, 上twitter
<flh> aass: mric是什么呀？
 * happyaron 这些问题已经讨论n+100次了。
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 上了。 怎么刷？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 而且软件之间沟通也很好
<lolicon> wocao ...
<aass> apostatedpriest：真的不怎么好用，不如linux下好……
<edison0354> ……
<lolicon> yooooooooooooooooooo
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 然後就能看不能寫，沒勁的很。
<iGirl> apostatedpriest: 话说苹果公司的设计大神似乎没有听说过哦
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 汗
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 什麽？
<aass> flh:win下的客户端
<flh> aass: 原来如此，谢谢了
<lolicon> 水果的东西就是面向傻瓜的
<iGirl> apostatedpriest: 肯定有设计的牛逼人物吧?那个叫不死可以做那么多?
<iGirl> 工业设计
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 當然。這個你可以去找找。
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 網上還是有些消息的。雖然Apple的消息被限制的很死。
<edison0354> lolicon: logic stdio ,  final cut pro
<iGirl> apostatedpriest: 那不是看你说的,以为你知道就问问咯
<edison0354> lolicon: 这些是最牛的，不是傻瓜的
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 我說什麽了？
<iGirl> apostatedpriest: 你不在说苹果嘛
<lolicon> edison0354: 我意思是面向傻瓜， 不是用的人傻瓜
<edison0354> lolicon: 我知道你的意思
<iGirl> 我不是果粉 又没钱 所以没有关心这个
<lolicon> edison0354: 易用
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, ……說苹果的人多了，你為什麼會認為我一個白痴路人會知道那些東西？
<edison0354> lolicon: 我上面说的那俩软件是行业最牛B的软件
<edison0354> lolicon: 不是傻瓜的
<edison0354> edison0354: 主要是GUI友好
<iGirl> apostatedpriest: 呵呵,那问问可以吧,路人~~~
<flh> edison0354:  cpu占用xchat 1%……上下 大家如何？
<edison0354> 咦，我刚才是不是自己回复自己了？
<edison0354> flh: ？
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 好吧，我受寵若驚
<flh> edison0354:  是请教你老兄
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 嗯。
<iGirl> apostatedpriest: 大家聊天随便问问而已啊,表鸡冻
<edison0354> flh: 问合大牛吧
<iGirl> :-D
 * apostatedpriest 媽呀……
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: ？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, iGirl嚇着我了。
<edison0354> iGirl: 咋吓倒了？
<iGirl> 额...
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 咋吓倒了？
<edison0354> iGirl: 发错……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 他問我苹果……
<iGirl> .
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我辣手无情的转推了
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 咋了？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 我膽小……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 怕說錯話被噴……
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 你已经很大牛了……
<iGirl> edison0354: 这个 apostatedpriest 是什么鸟?
<flh> edison0354:  iGirl 西不西雌嘀？嘻嘻
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 他問我，我真的好怕。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 下午我看你说天书的……
<edison0354> iGirl: ……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 今天下午我沒上線呀。
<edison0354> flh: 公的
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 我是菜鳥。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 那就是接近晚上的时候
<edison0354> iGirl: 第一次见
<NoIE> 假设，某个人，绝对不是我。
<NoIE> 他开了一家公司，然后他使用Word 2000，是2000 。
<NoIE> 如果有人告他的盗版软件，他就说这个软件是他以前买来的。
<NoIE> 时间长了，光盘丢了。
<NoIE> 这样做可行吗？
<pocoyo> iGirl: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=302309 这种咋办？
<iGirl> apostatedpriest: ...好了,当我多嘴了...
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 我就才上半個小時。
<edison0354> NoIE: 我就是用盗版
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 额
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 你怎麼想的？
<apostatedpriest> iGirl, 開玩笑……
<flh> 朋友们，大牛在哪里啊？？？？
<iGirl> pocoyo: 封号 删帖啊
<NoIE> edison0354：公司和个人不一样。。。
<iGirl> pocoyo: 你猪头啊?
<apostatedpriest> flh, 3個菜鳥頂一個大牛。
<pityonline> pocoyo: ……
<NoIE> 我假设中的某个人很害怕。
<apostatedpriest> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=302309是什麽？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 我认错人了……
<flh> 不是有人让我请教大牛啊，所以所以
<iGirl> pocoyo: 什么不动手啊
<edison0354> NoIE: 公司的电脑不都是ghost的嘛
<pocoyo> iGirl: 不知道该动不动。
<edison0354> flh: 遍地都是大牛
<edison0354> flh: 抬脚就能踩到几个
<iGirl> pocoyo: ...
<ugoubuntu> NoIE: 公司应该证明那个是正版的，同时你也可以尝试让告你的人证明公司的office是盗版的
<NoIE> ugoubuntu: 谢谢。
<flh> 嘻嘻，，，，，，看来今年运气真牛
<lolicon> 广告
<pocoyo> iGirl: 好事儿 留给你。
<edison0354> NoIE: office2011表示无压力，哈哈
<ugoubuntu> NoIE: 个人的想法
<iGirl> pocoyo: 去死..NNND
<iGirl> 不动手你问我干嘛
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo, 那個帖子是什麽？
<pocoyo> iGirl: 你是领导 木哈哈哈哈
<apostatedpriest> flh, 不要光問大牛，把問題說出來，大牛就來了。
<NoIE> 另：Wine下的Word会中宏病毒吗？
<iGirl> pocoyo: 少来...
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 发个兼职广告 版主息怒
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo, 我不是版主
<edison0354> NoIE: 中了也仅限于WINE的环境
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 帖子标题。
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo, ……
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 那是。
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 乱码啊。。。
<pocoyo> @21:47:28 <apostatedpriest> pocoyo, …… 这是啥？
<apostatedpriest> ……
<NoIE> edison0354: 为什么我的Tab键不能补全您的名字？
<apostatedpriest> NoIE, 大小寫？
<edison0354> NoIE: 额
<flh> 哟西，涮得太快，我不敢提问咯
<apostatedpriest> NoIE, 前面有空格？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 不存在大小写的问题的
<apostatedpriest> flh, 說吧。都看的見。
<NoIE> apostatedpriest: 不是。
<edison0354> NoIE: 难道是陈老师的名字被河蟹了？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 存在，比如Konversation
<apostatedpriest> flh, 這小鳥比我還膽小。
<edison0354> ？
<edison0354> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201011/166368.shtml
<Mamdanchu> ？
<edison0354> 360=250+110
<nihui> apostatedpriest: konversation 没有
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 求 erc notify-send 配置
<withwind> Hello,新人报到
<wmpotato> Welcome
<flh> apostatedpriest: 本人的hp4411s,安装ubuntu10.04,安装好ati驱动和alsa-utils后，外接22寸显示器上的hdmi音频工作正常，而在 debian下，怎么弄不了那个hdmi音频，为此还安装了squeeze,结果还是不能让hdmi发声，搜索的资料，没有更多的说明
<apostatedpriest> nihui, Konversation 4？我原來用，如果第一個字母和第二個字母都大寫，就Tab不了了。
<pocoyo> iGirl: 今天我弄了个 定时取 待审主题的脚本 notify-send通知。 crontab里每隔两分钟取一次。
<apostatedpriest> nihui, 敢情是我錯覺？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哪个？
<apostatedpriest> flh, 不要問我。
<apostatedpriest> flh, 我不知道。
<iGirl> pocoyo: 这么高深啊....我是敢苦力的,鼠标点击
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 求 erc notify-send 配置
<flh> apostatedpriest: 嘻嘻，没有关系
<apostatedpriest> flh, HDMI是什麼？
<nihui> apostatedpriest: 看来是你错觉了....
<apostatedpriest> nihui, ……
<pocoyo> MaskRay:  erc-nick-notify.el这个？
<flh> apostatedpriest: 外接显示器上的音频
<nihui> 有谁用 rekonq 的么
<edison0354> http://img1.gamersky.com/image2010/11/20101105h_40/052.jpg
<pocoyo> iGirl: 。。 简单的 用curl
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 嗯
<apostatedpriest> flh, 看看有沒有帮助：http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.debian/browse_thread/thread/1672a255c1da49e6?pli=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<apostatedpriest> flh, 複製錯了。
<iGirl> pocoyo: 这几天没有什么用ubuntu,不过你可以发给我研究研究
<lzj>  /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/nls_lang.sh: 114: [[: not found
<flh> apostatedpriest: 没事
<lzj> 怎么做？
<Mamdanchu>      
<MaskRay> MaskRay: test
<wmpotato> 刚刚看到一句话，挺firefox的
<wmpotato> 其实女孩们ml的时候都希望花样多一些 另外~不能太快了
<apostatedpriest> flh, http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=5371.0 推荐用OSS……
<lubcat> 那话跟firefox有嘛关系么
<apostatedpriest> flh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI 另外這個不知道你看了沒有……
<caleb-> OSS 驱动少
<apostatedpriest> flh, 話說你不給詳細的錯誤信息或者日誌沒有人好帮忙。
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 哈？還好吧。
<caleb-> 目前 linux 软件多半默认用 alsa
<flh> apostatedpriest: ubu下，正确时，音频是pulse
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, OSS音質還好，還自帶混音。
<apostatedpriest> flh, 嗯。
<wmpotato> lubcat: 这个是有人夸chrome的时候说的...
<lubcat> ......
<apostatedpriest> flh: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-November/040034.html
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: 据说音质比 alsa 好很多
<apostatedpriest> flh, 相傳要补丁。
<flh> apostatedpriest: ubu下，一选oss，只是笔记本上有声音，显示器上没屁了
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 我用過，有一定提升。
 * caleb- 反正 alsa 用得很顺就不换了
<apostatedpriest> flh, 你看下后面那個补丁。
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 我是為了不要PulseAudio
<caleb-> apostatedpriest: 我也没用 pulseaudio
<flh> apostatedpriest: 谢谢
<apostatedpriest> caleb-, 那樣不能調整各程序的音量，不爽。
<caleb-> pulseaudio--
<apostatedpriest> flh, 我什麽都沒有帮上，不要謝。
<flh> apostatedpriest: 我在ubu下能调节，加点gnome的内容
<flh> apostatedpriest: 您一下说那么多，让我服啊，特别对于小白我的
<qkbeyond> iGirl: MaskRay 上传个脚本居然卡那里了。。。靠。
<iGirl> .
<qkbeyond> MaskRay: 有gtalk 没有 给v你 过去？
<MaskRay> qkbeyond: who?
<apostatedpriest> flh, 我一下子搜那麼多，這種應付精神讓你服。
<cap_sensitive> http://codepad.org/xrSiHE5r, 问题, 谢谢
<MaskRay> qkbeyond: emacswiki 上那个？
<qkbeyond> MaskRay: 你。 erc-nick-notify.el 这个我改了一点儿。
<flh> apostatedpriest: 我也搜索了，用处不大，PulseAudio 跟gnome有关系
<quanru> empathy 里登录gtalk怎么没节界面出来
<apostatedpriest> flh, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-November/040034.html 這個和Pulseaudio不是一件事吧？
<apostatedpriest> flh, 這是intel的补丁呀。
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, http://bbs.chinaunix.net/archiver/tid-1741754.html
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 這個應該帮助不錯
<qkbeyond> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81237 这个 我改了一点 你可以改改显示位置 通知图标什么的。
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 我用 tr 了，大小写转换没问题，关键是无法正常识别带有空格和连字符的文件名，你可以按我的示例名称试试。谢谢
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 給前後加個"呢？
<qkbeyond> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 我理解錯了，不好意思。
<MaskRay> MaskRay: test
<qkbeyond> MaskRay: 都掉线了。。
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 這樣的話，我建議用rename
<MaskRay> qkbeyond: 主动关的……测试
<qkbeyond> MaskRay: 我把两个合了一下 这个可以通知私聊信息。
<phio_> help
<MaskRay> qkbeyond: 自己对自己用没效果？
<lubcat> 哟。qk这个很少上来啊
<happyaron> lubcat: pocoyo
<happyaron> qkbeyond: ...
<Warm_HUG> 水马甲
<lubcat> 哦。水牛的大号？
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, rename 'y/ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ/abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz/' *
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 好用的很
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 簡單實用。
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 谢谢，正在尝试
<apostatedpriest> ……嘗試就下了……
<apostatedpriest> 聊天都不給機會。
 * apostatedpriest 已經放棄美女，轉向男性了。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: ……
<ggarlic> .....
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 作為一個男性，沒有动漫看都被搞的看咎狗了，我有什麼辦法。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 听不懂……说普通话
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 咎狗之血，很有名的BL作品。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 我不是腐女……不知道
<Shujian> 什么是BL作品
<apostatedpriest> Shujian, ……真純結。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 看乌贼娘，天降2，魔禁2
<hata> 说知道fvwm怎样logout？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 我是宅腐通吃了。
<hata> 谁
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: ……
<quanru> #ubuntu-hk 都是说英语
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 那你也男女通吃？
<quanru> 竟然说英语大字快
<hata> 看man按到手抽都找不到
<edison0354> quanru: ……
<quanru> .......
<lazysnake> hata: quit
<edison0354> quanru: 确实快
<lazysnake> hata: Quit
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 天降放棄感覺不爽，看俺妹、魔禁、咎狗和死神。死神打的正爽呢。
<Shujian> 不是纯洁，只是不是知道指的是什么
<quanru> 无语
<edison0354> hata: 把man的东西拿出来到gedit里看
<apostatedpriest> edison0354, 另外在补猫愿。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 俺妹画风不喜欢
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 完全没有变化... 我直接输入的，不行，需要修改参数？
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 哈？
<apostatedpriest> 你把你的rename --help給我一下。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 猫愿……
<lazysnake> 哪个说Arch的署名启动时什么的了。我今天看了一下，确实是作者的名字，而不只是项目组。
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 命令成功执行，但是文件名称没变
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 我這邊也是測試過才給你的。
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, ＝＝
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 把rename --help的內容給我一下，謝謝。
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: ”call: rename from to files...“
<pocoyo> happyaron: MaskRay 终于没死这儿...
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 那你的rename和我的rename還不一样。這是怎麼回事。
<apostatedpriest> 我的是 Usage: rename [-v] [-n] [-f] perlexpr [filenames]
<hata> 有人知道怎样在fvwm里logout吗
<apostatedpriest> 來自perl
<hata> 看man按到手抽都找不到
<Shujian> 菜鸟请教，如何回复别人的信息啊，我用的Xchat
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 发行版不同？我是 archlinux
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, ……
<apostatedpriest> 嗯
<apostatedpriest> 我現在是Ubuntu
<wmpotato> 输入别人的昵称，用tab补全
<apostatedpriest> 我知道Gentoo的也和你一樣
<wmpotato> Shujian: 输入别人的昵称，用tab补全
<edison0354> 俺下了，大家88
<Shujian> wmpotato, 哦，原来如此，多谢多谢……
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 太奇怪了，那还有别的方法吗？我觉得还是 shell 脚本比较通用，perl 也行
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, find -exec sh -c 'mv -f "$0" `echo "$0" | tr "[A-Z]" "[a-z]"
 * Warm_HUG chrome能播放mp3是咋回事
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 這個你在linuxsir.org上找找，有很多。Google: site:linuxsir.org 大寫 小寫 文件名
<wmpotato> Warm_HUG: 求真相
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 上面那個就是linuxsir上面的。
<MaskRay> MaskRay: test
<Warm_HUG> wmpotato: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=302298
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<MaskRay> MaskRay: test
<Warm_HUG> MaskRay: 傻啦
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: \205\205是啥字符 我这儿 显示不出来。
<Shujian> 除了ububtu-cn外，谁还知道比较好玩的频道，类型不限
<pocoyo> MaskRay: test
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 不好意思，不打全。
<wmpotato> Warm_HUG: Java吗？ 我记得以前用Firefox点下歌的链接，然后它就弹出这个界面，在线播放
<MaskRay> MaskRay: test
<Warm_HUG> wmpotato: 不同的
<ggarlic> shujian:#ubuntu-offtopic
<Warm_HUG> wmpotato: ff调用播放器
<Jagdwurst> Shujian:  irc.quakenet.org
<wmpotato> Warm_HUG: 这个是单独的播放器？
<Warm_HUG> wmpotato: 你看chrome就是自己搞定了
<ofan> 发现chrome8开了GPU Process进程～～～～
<wmpotato> Warm_HUG: 我觉的还是Fx加Mpd+MpM好..Chrome为什么自己包了呢？
<Warm_HUG> 难道是传说中html5的特性？
<Mamdanchu> B-)
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ofan> 但是感觉不到速度有啥提升阿
<ofan> 有啥html5的页面可以测试么～
<Warm_HUG> 果然是，拖一个ogg到ff，也可以直接搞定
<Mamdanchu> 启用 usb声卡 不会还要 要从内核 调用吧？
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 去solidot上搜搜，似乎有
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • debian NV7300GT显卡安装Nvidia官方驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302315&p=2113051#p2113051 下载的Nvidia官方驱动 安装过程未出现任何错误 gdm start 未出现nvidia logo 分辨率只有 640x480 320x240 修改xorg.conf modes "1024x768" restart gdm 提示 line 47 modes "1024x768"出错 驱动已安装为什么调不了分辨率呢？ 统计信息:  ...
<Shujian> CQ40机子的声卡是不是很变态啊？？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 只有私聊不正常么？
<ofan> W3C公布HTML5测试成绩 微软IE9勇夺第一
<apostatedpriest> ofan, ……
<MeaCulpa> IE4 还是 HTML4第一呢
<ofan> 最近发布的
<ofan> http://html5test.com/  满分300分
<MeaCulpa> 没有BHO的IE是不可能的，就好像你说一个爱斯基摩人是几个女人中最苗条的...问题是你有几天能看到她扒光？？？
<ofan> chrome8得分254
<MeaCulpa> 无知小白用过300天的各大浏览器来比，IE就下去了
<happyaron> 播放器基本都能播点媒体文件。
 * maonx 发现很早的Linuxqq竟然还能用..
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, http://hi.baidu.com/zzh_my/blog/item/6bd4cc01ff2f1ad1267fb511.html
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 最后一个就可以
<apostatedpriest> maonx, 放棄QQ，用校內。
<apostatedpriest> maonx, 校內還是GTalk一样的協議呢。
<maonx> apostatedpriest: .....把校内注销了...
<Use-Firefox> e9nd
<apostatedpriest> 那個叫什麼協議來着？
<maonx> apostatedpriest: 竟然不能完全删帐号   恶心
<maonx> xmpp?
<apostatedpriest> 對
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 不调别的程序就能播？
<Shujian> maonx, 腾讯压根就没把linuxqq当回事
<microcai> apostatedpriest: XMPP
<Use-Firefox> 看吾的nick吧。
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 我找到了一个 perl 脚本，看起来更简洁：http://codepad.org/AO0qOstJ，可以工作。
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 找到上就好。
<microcai> Shujian: TX 压根就找我到能开发 linuxQQ 的人
<maonx> Shujian: 唉,现在试了下,还能用... 看看呗
<Warm_HUG> 不说qq行不？
<microcai> Shujian: TX 压根就找不到能开发 linuxQQ 的人
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 我這有perl的rename，好用的很。
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 哈哈哈
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: 谢谢你的帮助:-)
<apostatedpriest> Warm_HUG, 不要回避問題。
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 不用謝。
<Shujian> Warm_HUG, 不说qq憋得慌，就想骂两句
<wowoto> 哈
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 你指的是啥播放器？
<wowoto> 不会吧
<cfy> 哈哈,perl版本的rename
<hata> anybody know howto logout fvwm？
<wowoto> 第一次在windows上
 * maonx 笑几下
<wowoto> :)
<wowoto> 。。
<flh> Use-Firefox: 刚才其它地方看到，，，希望cp 能显示进度条，学习了下，不成功，有人提到pv 是怎么弄的？
 * pocoyo 恭迎 窝窝头
 * maonx 其实是发现还能用Linuxqq,但用键盘好像切不了它的并合的聊天窗口
<Shujian> Warm_HUG, 骂腾讯不犯法，骂政府就不和谐了，哈哈
<cap_sensitive> apostatedpriest: gtalk 用的是 xmpp，校内没帐号，不知道
<wowoto> pocoyo: 谢谢qk哥
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 都來和我說了……
<wowoto> pocoyo: 难得
<apostatedpriest> cap_sensitive, 校內也是xmpp
<pocoyo> wowoto: 难得一见
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 啥浏览器都得能播些格式
<wowoto> pocoyo: 哈哈
<maonx> pocoyo: 难道
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 我的firefox能播mp4
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: chromium可以播webm
<wowoto> pocoyo: 上次arch内核降级 桌面挂了
<wowoto> pocoyo: 于是很久没上
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: webm指的是流媒体还是什么东西？
<pocoyo> wowoto: win下照跑啊
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 虽然这东西调用了系统库，但是你不能说它播不了。
<wowoto> pidgin是好东西呀~~~
<flh> apostatedpriest: 小白提问：希望cp 能显示进度条，学习了下，不成功，有人提到pv 是怎么弄的？
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 可以流媒体，也可以是个文件。
<apostatedpriest> flh, 不會。
<wowoto> 只是不能登陆qq呀~~
<wowoto> ：D
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 懂了，说到底，还是去调什么库了
<Use-Firefox> flh: ???
<happyaron> flh: dd if=file1 | pv | dd of=file2
<apostatedpriest> flh, http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?threadid=49972
<XeeX> flh: cp 没进度条
<flh> happyaron: 谢谢
<Use-Firefox> flh: 要是显示详细过程，可以cp -v
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 只是不同的浏览器遵守标准不同，调的东西就不一样了
<Use-Firefox> flh: cp -Rv dir1 dir2
<lazysnake> 加了个内存xp进不去了。我擦我的泪。我不用xp了》
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 对
<lzj> :)
<Warm_HUG> :)
<XeeX> lazysnake: 用win7
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: firefox4可以调用库播mp4文件，但是html5里不能放mp4
<flh> 我就一个个试试，大家的方法
<lazysnake> XeeX: 用不起。还背负一个盗版的名字。唉。
<lzj> ;-)
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 怪怪的
<XeeX> lazysnake: xp是正版的？
<ofan> 很纯洁
<ofan> 谁还用正版win
<katost> 笔记本OEM的算不算？
<ofan> 算吧
<XeeX> katost: 算
<wowoto> pocoyo: 妈的，关了之后找不到
<ofan> 台式的就很少oem了
<Shujian> ghost啊
<lazysnake> orz
<XeeX> 我买的笔记本，oem的是dox
<apostatedpriest> ofan, 本來用正版XP，後來改用盜版的了，因為要用正體中文。
<XeeX> dos
<XeeX> 然后商家给我盗了一个xp
<apostatedpriest> XeeX, 去買Win7吧。
<apostatedpriest> XeeX, 200元
<XeeX> apostatedpriest: 我用盗版的win7
<ofan> 我的本买的时候带Linux
<apostatedpriest> XeeX, 是學生吧。
<XeeX> apostatedpriest: 屏幕黑黑的，很好看
<ofan> 不过第一时间就被换成了win
<XeeX> apostatedpriest: 不是
<wowoto> pocoyo: 话说pidgin怎么显示出来
<wowoto> pocoyo: 不爽
<XeeX> ofan: 带的是什么linux?
<wowoto> ofan: 一般就是ubuntu
<ofan> 台湾的一个发行版
<Warm_HUG> XeeX: 一定红旗
<pocoyo> wowoto: 显示啥？
<ofan> 忘了叫什么了～
<XeeX> Warm_HUG: 为啥一定红旗？
<Warm_HUG> centos？
<XeeX> HP 机？
<wowoto> pocoyo: 关了聊天界面之后 pidgin一片空白
<ofan> 不是～
<Warm_HUG> XeeX: 国内好多，就猜的
<ofan> acer
<XeeX> Warm_HUG: 哦
<flh> 小白报告：  dd if=sda4/mydvd/dvd1.iso | pv | dd of=file2.iso       ok
<wowoto> =-O
<ofan> 台湾搞的一个发行版.. 全繁体字
<Warm_HUG> 说错了，混乱，混乱
<MaskRay> ray`: test
<Shujian> XeeX, hp有预装linux的么？
<XeeX> Shujian: 很多
<MaskRay> ray`: test
<Warm_HUG> 这个才是红旗
<ofan> dell的貌似也有
<flh> 小白报告：  其它的几个，，，，不行
<cap_sensitive> flh: pv -p < filename > path/filename
<Shujian> XeeX, ,没听说啊，只知道戴尔有
<cap_sensitive> flh: 中间的一对尖括号不能省
<pocoyo> wowoto: 首选项里面 会话里 把关闭标签里立即结束聊天 勾掉。
<XeeX> Shujian: 估计在卖场就换成了win
<cfy> flh: 哈哈哈，太巧了，我前面也在找pv
<flh>  pv -p <sda4/mydvd/dvd1.iso> /media/sda6/my.iso   ok   只有进度条，不如前一个dd
<Use-Firefox> flh: cp -v
<Use-Firefox> dd会比较慢。因为要sync
<Use-Firefox> ...
<flh> Use-Firefox: sync 用过，也不快
<Use-Firefox> flh: sync在umount之前做的。
<Use-Firefox> ray` MaskRay: 怎么了？
<Use-Firefox> -i 115.173.250.142
<ofan> 人人上不去了？？？
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 估计在调试emcas吧
<pocoyo> cfy: Use-Firefox 在搞消息通知 :D
<cfy> pocoyo: 哈哈，你写的？犀利
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 成功了
<XeeX> web2.qq.com 怎么一直验证码错误
<XeeX> 妈的
<pocoyo> cfy: 扯。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 搞明白为啥了没有？ 怎么改的？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不能出现 < 和 >
<wowoto> 谁能告诉我 pidgin的用法
<MaskRay> MaskRay: test
<flh> Use-Firefox: 感觉dd 速度不错的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 标题里可以出。 内容里貌似只有> 要 用 &gt; 替换一下吧。 < 好像正常。
<wowoto> nnd 关了聊天窗口 主页面也不显示
<touparx> wowoto: 你想怎么用pidgin？
<pocoyo> wowoto: 不知道你在说啥。
<wowoto> pocoyo: 我截图给你吧
<pocoyo> wowoto: 明儿吧 马上断网了。
<wowoto> pocoyo: 。。
<wowoto> pocoyo: http://imagebin.ca/view/ayb6KDE.html
<wowoto> pocoyo: 关了这聊天窗口就剩截图
<lazysnake> Use-Firefox: 似乎不是这样的。sync cp dd
<pocoyo> 不懂。
<caleb-> wowoto: 没 buddy?
<wowoto> caleb-: ？
<pocoyo> wowoto: 知道了。 可以设置。
<lazysnake> Use-Firefox: 在Linux系统中，当数据需要存入磁盘时，通常会先放到缓冲区内，等到适当的时刻再写入磁盘，如此可提高系统的执行效率。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你怎么设置斜体的？
<wowoto> pocoyo: 我看了设置 ，没这选项
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 关于linux下程序中的中文字符问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302324&p=2113109#p2113109 假设自己的网络程序，接受到一段字节序列，已知其是一个字符串的UTF字节数组。我如何打印在控制台做调试用 统计信息: 发表于 由 82wutao — 2010-11-06 23:00
<Eua>  哈哈哈
<flh> cfy: 你觉得用哪个显示进度条的命令好？
<cfy> flh: pv阿，
<cfy> flh: pv挺好
<flh> cfy: 那两个括号不方便，其它不错
<cfy> flh: 两个括号是bash的东西
<cap_sensitive> flh: 其实 rsync 也还行
<flh> cfy: 是的，我以前用，看有人问，就贪心了，想多学点
<cfy> flh: :)
<aaron_> hi,SB们晚上好。
<wmpotato> 楼上的哪儿的
<cfy> 又来了
<cfy> wmpotato: 别理他
<iIE> quit
<cfy> quit
<ofan> 谁？
<cfy> 还是google给力
<ofan> k掉
<cfy> 洗澡
<cfy> 没op在
<cap_sensitive> y?
<cap_sensitive> 23:04 <       wowoto > caleb-: ？
<ofan> op还是没有远见... 早该给我一个op~
<finsky> list
<Use-Firefox> ofan: #tusooa吧。
<flh> wmpotato: 找到过速度比较快的squeeze七个dvd安装光盘没有？
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 干嘛
<caleb-> flh: businesscard 就好了
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 老不忘给你的频道做广告额..
<flh> caleb-: 考虑离线时能安装上，少点网络依赖
<caleb-> flh: 那第一张盘就够鸟
<ofan> 发现个git的好东西.  tig..
<caleb-> flh: 后面几张基本用不到
<flh> caleb-: 是的，我在以色利那里下，第一个快，后面的，慢得不行，
<flh> caleb-: 小日本那里也行不到
<caleb-> flh: 用 jigdo 吧
<flh> caleb-: jigdo真正的源，找来找去，就是以色利的
<wmpotato> flh: 网易开源镜像上有的吧，我也不清楚..
<caleb-> flh: 美国的如何？
<flh> caleb-: 没找着
<caleb-> flh: 香港 台湾 的也成啊
<caleb-> 各国对外频宽往往是往美国的最快
<flh> caleb-: 好像他们没有做debian6 的dvd
<caleb-> flh: 一张 dvd 很够了吧
<caleb-> 我以前顶多下第一张 cd
<wmpotato> flh: 就是，第一张DVD如果个人用的话足够了...
<flh> caleb-: 是的，我贪心
<caleb-> flh: 嫌硬盘太大？
<wmpotato> 额， 似乎要断网了
<caleb-> 安装盘这种东西没啥用处啊
<flh> caleb-: 因为我有了，lenny全的的dvd呀
<AnThOnYhO> 还是有点用了
<AnThOnYhO> 系统坏掉的时候
<caleb-> 还不如多存点 AV
<AnThOnYhO> 可以修复
<caleb-> flh: lenny 的 point release 有没有收？
<caleb-> flh: 5.0.1 / 5.0.2 之类的
<flh> caleb-: 又试了下  http://ftp.acc.umu.se/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-dvd/debian-testing-i386-DVD-2.iso   不到一百k
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<caleb-> flh: 用 aria 之类的并行下载
<flh> caleb-: axel  行不行？
<caleb-> 没用过不知
<void1> squeeze又没出，哪里来dvd光盘
<flh> caleb-: 没有那个aria  ubuntu下？
<caleb-> flh: aria2
<flh> void1: 是 testing的
<caleb-> flh: 现在下确实没意义
<caleb-> flh: 等 official release 你还得更新
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • ctags 如何生成java的vim配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302334&p=2113171#p2113171 我用 sudo ctags -R -f ~/.vim/javatags --java-kinds=+p --fields=+iaS --extra=+q /usr/lib/jvm/ 但是不能生成正确的文件。 希望大家能帮上个忙，谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq942096808 — 2010-11-06 23:36
<pityonli1e> 刚跟一哥们测试pigdin视频聊天功能，结果死机了
<caleb-> pityonli1e: 跟 pidgin 不相干吧
<flh> caleb-: 速度好多了：[#1 SIZE:2.6MiB/4,463.6MiB(0%) CN:5 SPD:141.7KiBs ETA:8h57m10s]
<pityonli1e> caleb-: 嗯，不一定是pidgin的问题
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> 8h57m
<flh> caleb-: 第一张，只要四小时
<Mamdanchu> 谁 测试视频来着？
<pityonli1e> Mamdanchu: me
<Mamdanchu> 试下？
<flh> caleb-: 它默认是几个线程下载的？
<pityonli1e> Mamdanchu: 刚死机了
<Mamdanchu> 。。
<flh> caleb-: uptime 能查看系统运行时间吗？
<thorne> uptime不就是干这个的么？
<flh> thorne:我这显示了一些读不明白的东东
<flh> thorne: 明白了，我电脑开机11小时多点
<flh> thorne:第一次看到有人说自己的电脑死机
<thorne> ??
<flh> 朋友们，醒醒，新的一天来了
<pityonline> ……
<cfy> - -!
<flh> pityonline: 在看电影的情况，如何关闲屏保及其它 不让它们动作，结果不行，我用的是ubuntu
<pityonline> flh: smplayer 的选项中有个禁用屏保功能
<flh> NoIE:  在看电影的情况，如何关闲屏保及其它 不让它们动作，我用的是ubuntu
<NoIE> flh: 不知道。
<NoIE> flh: 面板里有一个阻止电源管理的小程序。
<NoIE> flh: 但是我没用过。
<bitsMix> flh 阻止店员管理小程序，添加到面板上 需要的时候点一下就好。
<flh> NoIE:  谢谢，可惜我没有安装gnome,,要的是命令行
<flh> xset -s off 不行
<microcai1> test
<microcai1> 居然是 microcai1 了
<microcai1> microcai 在？
<gcell> microcai1: 你掉线了呗
<microcai> heh
<microcai> ...
<ptpt> 在MinGW下面编译的时候出现sys/times.h  出现no such file，请问这个times.h是个什么来头，是标准头文件吗？
<larry1> 周末没有人在啊
<lazysnake> larry1: howdy
<larry1> lazysnake: hello
<lazysnake> 只是大家不说话而已
<JustinLei> ...
<larry1> 中午好,我这里中午了
<JustinLei> 晕,你那里是哪里啊....
<larry1> 洛杉机
<hata> 晚上好
<JustinLei> 囧..
<larry1> 国内应该也快两点了吧,大家好晚....
<lazysnake> +13
<JustinLei> 还有5分钟就两点了...
<hata> fvwm真的好自由啊
<hata> 折腾了一天也值得
<wzj> 请问大家我现在在gnu注册了自己的邮箱地址 有bug会发到我的邮箱吗？
<MeaCulpa> 我的乖乖
<MeaCulpa> 想在中关村那里找个健身房，那健身房怎么看着像洗脚的
<Visame> 这里有没有使用Usenet的？
<MeaCulpa> Visame: 偶尔看看newsgroup算么
<Visame> 我只是很好奇 Usenet到底有什么好？
<Visame> 网上有人说在Usenet上下载视频电影游戏之类的，还要收费。
<Visame> 不过就觉得奇怪了，和BT/Emule/网盘相比，Usenet的优势到底在哪里？
<alvin_rxg> 这不是废话么？115网盘能和 usenet 比么？
<wolftankk> 半夜好
<JustinLei> Visame: usenet本来就是为了文档传输和共享而设计的吧?
<Visame> 关键是收费。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<MeaCulpa> 以前传文件两大网络就是新闻组和irc
<MeaCulpa> 说错，usenetr
<MeaCulpa> 说错，usenet
<MeaCulpa> 现在俄罗斯那边的binary newsgroup/ usenet传黄图还是热火朝天的
<kdlijian> kdlijian: 在阿拉
<Jagdwurst> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbSIY-wTl2g
<hata> 感謝大大分享啦!!
<hata> 感謝大大分享啦!!
<aass> 怎么没有人说话？
<hata> ...发错
<aass> 有人遇到过gentoo装不上ibus的事吗？
<aass> ／q
<houge_langley> Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Empathy美化教程，10.04和10.10都成功了 http://bit.ly/cYBJzK
 * lazysnake http://reciteword.cosoft.org.cn/yaoguang/wenjing.php
<lazysnake> 应该是这样吧。mkdir $HOME/.local/share/adium/message-styles -p
<lazysnake> 刚刚那个主题。
<lazysnake> 帖子里有点失误。
<lazysnake> 2、在/home/.local/share/下面建立一个文件夹，名字叫做：adium，然后在adium里面建一个文件夹，叫做：message-styles。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 韩国美女和男友分手了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你有想法么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好机会啊，你赶紧上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆不准
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你跟她先离婚咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都没结婚，离什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那还不简单，赶紧分了，你赶紧上韩国女人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不认识
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就不为中韩友谊做出贡献了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你上吧
<alvin_rxg> 我不了，我一穷人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她家有钱阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人家不缺钱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这符合你的口味的，所以你赶紧上哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都说了不可能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能拿你当幌子
<alvin_rxg> 那是你不想，只要你想了就有可能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 借着给你介绍的机会，我上
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，你上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你出面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我上
<alvin_rxg> 可以，你们都来 hannover，我出面，给你介绍
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是你来我们这里更好
<alvin_rxg> 积极点，这不是你要我帮忙嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 积极你个头
<alvin_rxg> 都这么懒了，怎么追韩国人啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天和我老婆聚会是她们语言班的美女
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 韩国的 俄罗斯的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啧啧，
<alvin_rxg> 哦，你有希望全部搞定么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 根本不带我去
<flh> 在座的，有几位看过唐山大地震的？
<alvin_rxg> flh: 唐山大地震的时候，我还在娘胎吧？哪去看
<gebjgd> flh: 电影看过
<flh> 片子：唐山大地震 ，我晚上看的，
<flh> 七六年，我还在小学
<gebjgd> flh: 牛屄
<flh> gebjgd: 什么还没有呼噜？
<gebjgd> flh: 请讲普通话
<gebjgd> 东京反华示威参与者倍增 性质变化唤起社会共鸣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上次李刚案件的女受害人照片 http://www.6park.com/news/messages/94167.html
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥是李刚案件?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: google
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我吐了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没有人性
<gebjgd> na
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst http://cn.last.fm/music/Magna+Canta/_/Pater+Noster
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 佛乐？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: new age
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://cn.last.fm/music/Delerium/_/Metaphor
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有很多是德国人
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国人很爱new age + 电子
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ndr kultur 里没 newage
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: last.fm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://cn.last.fm/music/Amethystium/_/Opaque
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://cn.last.fm/music/Era/_/Misere+Mani
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: era的很多都不错， 最爱这首
<ilazy> gebjgd: 怎么查看一个已经安装了的包所有文件在哪里
<gebjgd> ilazy: pacman -Ql
<gebjgd> ilazy: l=L
<ilazy> gebjgd: 有没招新archer
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没有
<gebjgd> ilazy: arch的魅力只能意会不能言传
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我这比较怪。empathy用root启动有帐号设定。但是我现在这个号启动却没
<gebjgd> ilazy: 对
<gebjgd> ilazy: gksu就好了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 搞不清楚配置在哪里。.config 删除了也没得用的
<gebjgd> ilazy: 所以垃圾阿
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不是吧。。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 所以不用
<ilazy> gebjgd: kdesu XD 对了。pps只认gksu。哈哈我这里有kdesu它不管的。
<Jagdwurst> ilazy: 改改就行了
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 改什么
<Jagdwurst> ilazy: vim 编辑
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 你说pps么
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 还是empathy？
<Jagdwurst> ilazy: pps
<ilazy> Jagdwurst: 我倒不希望用su。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 才发现ERA里的女主声是个绝色美女 听了那么多年才见到真面目
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://cn.last.fm/music/Era/_/Hymne
<ilazy> gebjgd: 应该有一个比较简单的方法来不用kdesu或者gksu吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也非常不错的。 建议era的3张专辑都搞下来听
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 小心 police 哦
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我这里可以不用gksu
<gebjgd> ilazy: 直接就能建立账户
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你用pidgin？
<ilazy> gebjgd: xchat？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我说的是empathy
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我可以不用root登录
<ilazy> gebjgd: 怎么设定。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不知道
<ilazy> 。。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 它自己就行了， 靠人品
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我早就下载完了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 还是pidgin好。
<gebjgd> ilazy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33_R7nqFusc
<ilazy> gebjgd: Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
<ilazy> 画质很差。
<gebjgd> ilazy: http://cn.last.fm/music/Era/_/Hymne
<gebjgd> ilazy: 能看这个么？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我这里看不了
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/122092
<ilazy> gebjgd: 它调用的时候有问题。
<ilazy> gebjgd: yaourt是个好东西啊！！！哈哈
<ilazy> gebjgd: 网站的问题啊。另外 google怎么解决那些视频的版权问题的
<gebjgd> ilazy: 按ip区域
<lazysnake> ilazy: howdy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如何切mp3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 根据cue
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其实是ape
<ilazy> gebjgd: 似乎论坛有教程。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 给一个
<gebjgd> ilazy: 以前就没切
<gebjgd> ilazy: 直接转了mp3
<gebjgd> ilazy: 后悔了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 这么懒？我都够lazy了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不是懒， 是不会切
<gebjgd> ilazy: 4年前吧
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://www.ziki.com/en/congxin+1791/post/ubuntu-linux-cueflac-ape+4770901
<ilazy> gebjgd: 利用google工具条的手气不错，ape mp3 cue 转linux keyword
<gebjgd> ilazy: 已经转成mp3的也能切吧？
<ilazy> 。。
<ilazy> 分轨嘛。只要有编码器，没得问题的
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你没看我给你的链接？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 行不？
<gebjgd> ilazy:  qshntoolsplit
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我那个很久之前分的轨。现在都忘记了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我需要一款类似goldwave的软件
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不是有audacity么
<gebjgd> ilazy: 好用么？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 当然。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 如果你安装的声卡是alsa，不会有任何问题。oss有点小问题。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我试试看再说
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我很多音频文件都是用那个来处理的
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不过不支持
<ilazy> wma
<ilazy> 要转wma为别的。这里有个小脚本。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没有wma
<ilazy> gebjgd: 0
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://bbs.deepin.org/uc_server/avatar.php?uid=403104&size=middle
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我在深度论坛回小白们的贴 XD
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不会用
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我也有很多不会用啊。那些术语太专业了
<ilazy> 我
<gebjgd> ilazy: audacity
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我只懂增幅。。。orzz
<ilazy> 导入==》处理==》导出。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我以前够机灵
<ilazy> gebjgd: 现在哈了？
<gebjgd> ilazy: mp3用的静态320kbps
<gebjgd> ilazy: 死牛很威武
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不是死牛。我早想纠正你了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 自动读取.cue文件的内容。播放时自动分割
<ilazy> 是beef
<ilazy> 但是deadbeef是一个新词。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 死牛肉
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没有这样的说法。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 活体==》尸体==》尸骨
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://www.iciba.com/search?s=deadbeef
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<gebjgd> ilazy: 真费劲
<ilazy> ？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你要批量处理？
<ilazy> gebjgd: ffmpeg。。orz
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没有cue的只能手动切
<ilazy> 我晕。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 自己写cue行不？或者去下载cue
<gebjgd> ilazy: cue不能切mp3
<ilazy> :-Dkdb
<ilazy> 呃。
<ilazy> mp3 to ape?xd
<gebjgd> ilazy: 滚
<ilazy> gebjgd: .....
<regnif> 大家挺早的嘛
<Use-Firefox> -h
<Warm_HUG> 。
<Warm_HUG> 真早
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。
<Use-Firefox> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-07
<Gann> 大家好阿
<Gann> 我终于在emacs里面成功使用irc了
<Gann> 目前gtalk还没成功
<Warm_HUG> 你在用那伪装成编辑器的操作系统么？
<Gann> Warm_HUG: :-)，是阿，今天试试
<Gann> 很不错阿，感觉很好
<Gann> Warm_HUG: emacs里面用gtalk你会吗？
<Warm_HUG> Gann: vim用户
<Gann> Warm_HUG: 你在emacs里面用过gtalk吗？我总是连接失败
<Gann> Warm_HUG: 开始emacs里面用erc，一直失败，结果是端口的问题
<Warm_HUG> Gann: vim用户，没用过emacs
<pocoyo> Gann: 换端口
<Gann> 明白
<Gann> pocoyo: gtalk换端口怎么换？
<Gann> 要去上班了，等会聊哦
<pys8302> 早上好，各位
<pys8302> 请问，UBUNTU 10.10如何修改登录窗口？？？
<alvin_rxg1> ♫ MPD: 刘若英 - 我们没有在一起
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: 这个是啥意思？
<alvin_rxg1> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: @08:39:41 <alvin_rxg1> ♫ MPD: 刘若英 - 我们没有在一起
<alvin_rxg1> pocoyo: now playing...
<pocoyo> 怎么出来的？
<pys8302> 复制的？
<alvin_rxg1> pocoyo: pidgin -> musictracker
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: 可以直接显示到irc里？
<pocoyo> 传递？
<alvin_rxg1> pocoyo: 直接到当前窗口……
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: musictracker没有这功能吧？
<alvin_rxg1> pocoyo: ?
<alvin_rxg1>  /nowplay
<alvin_rxg1>  /nowplaying
<pocoyo> 。。。
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: 明白。
<pl_014> #ubuntu-cn  的话题由 happyaron!~aron@ubuntu/member/happyaron 设置于 2010年10月10日 17:42:17
<pl_014> 这个聊天室什么时候重置了？
<nihui> happyaron: 早
<happyaron> nihui: hi
<happyaron> pl_014: 呃，你把这个提醒功能去了吧。
<happyaron> pl_014: 提醒的内容没啥意义。
<pl_014> happyaron: 好像是话题的内容有些变化了
<happyaron> pl_014: 问题是没有啥话题的内容。
<pl_014> 我还以为被重置了
<katost> 百度图片“QQ 360”，出现好几张QQ VS 360的同人，挺搞笑的
<happyaron> pl_014: 去掉吧
<happyaron> pl_014: 那个封杀bot的管理员出差了，过几天回来让他看见你可就悲剧了。
<pl_014> happyaron: 呃，为什么？
<happyaron> pl_014: bot很多太烦人。
<pl_014> happyaron: 呃，我可不是bot
<happyaron> p
<happyaron> pl_014: 进门就提醒，这就是bot的功能
<happyaron> pl_014: 人机合一的有很多，都是老一套了。哈哈。
<silence_> 晕来 进去个英文社区
<silence_> 大家好啊
<happyaron> .
<silence_> 有人吗
<pocoyo> silence_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<silence_> 男的女的什么意思啊
<knownbad> 那你问干吗？
<pocoyo> silence_: 我错了。
<silence_> 我就想问问大家好咯
<silence_> 我的错
<pl_014> happyaron: 还是没明白，难道别人会把我当成bot不成？以前都好好的，今天不知道怎么回事
<pocoyo> silence_: 你要像你的id一样。
<silence_> 我的id是silence 但是不是keep silence
<happyaron> pl_014: 你进来的那个话题提示，是不是自动的？
<pl_014> happyaron: 基本上每个聊天室都有这个提示
<pl_014> happyaron: 我发的那个只是你凑巧敢上了
<happyaron> pl_014: 我在这里待很久了，这个提示需要去掉。
<happyaron> pl_014: 不去掉只能kickban
<pocoyo> happyaron: 这是啥功能？
<happyaron> pl_014: 话题提示是Chanel Service和客户端应该做的事，你没有必要去重复造轮子
<happyaron> pocoyo: 进来提醒Channel Topic
<happyaron> 而且程序的实现还有问题
<pocoyo> happyaron: 哦。
<pl_014> happyaron: 呃，我并没有这样做啊，我发这个消息只是为了提问的
<happyaron> pl_014: 进来的时候ChanServ已经提示看topic了
<happyaron> pl_014: 还有不要老CTCP我，我屏蔽了那东西。
<happyaron> 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic
<pl_014> ……
<happyaron> 进来的时候ChanServ会提示这样一句话
<cfy> 这个不是都会提示的？
<happyaron> cfy: 是都会提示的，不同客户端表现的位置不一样
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<pl_014> 我也没打算这样做，我所使用的客户端也没这个功能
<happyaron> pl_014: 可是我进来的时候你干嘛发这个？
<pl_014> 甚至我都不知道怎么实现bot
<pl_014> happyaron: 我不说了吗？提问用的
<pl_014> happyaron: 只是敢巧而已
<happyaron> pl_014: 提问用那个干嘛呢？
<pl_014> happyaron: 我以为聊天室重置了
<happyaron> pl_014: 重置什么？
<pl_014> happyaron:  设置于 2010年10月10日 17:42:17   我给看成是建立的时间了
<Wo-TaoYan> 天呀....刚刚误删了   /var 文件..晕，这个..
<happyaron> pl_014: 但是为啥要发给我呢？
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: 这个没救。。。
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: 找备份或者重装
<pl_014> happyaron: 没有啊，因为那段文字带上你的昵称了，所以你才会觉得好像是给你发的
<Wo-TaoYan> <happyaron> 我不敢关机了....晕，我的Mysql
<Wo-TaoYan> 啊哈哈哈
<happyaron> pl_014: OK, 抱歉
<Wo-TaoYan> 你们有人吗？ copy 一份给我~~
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: ...
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: 这个没有用的，你程序有很多数据文件都在那里
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: 你的mysql的数据文件赶快在线dump出来
<Wo-TaoYan> <happyaron> 酷都是记录没有关系吧？
<pl_014> happyaron: 许多IRC客户端会重点提示带上自己昵称的消息，我用的chatzilla就是这样
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: 服务停了就数据就白扯了
<happyaron> pl_014: :)
<Wo-TaoYan> <happyaron> 数据库没关系啦，我自己测试的一些乱七八糟的东西，关键是不要不能开机咯
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: 显然不能开机了
<Wo-TaoYan> 这个...
<Wo-TaoYan> #$^#$^#$^
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^^
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> njit-client，编译成功了
<Wo-TaoYan> 具体 /var 里面没什么重要的数据吧？  配置都在  /etc 的
<Wo-TaoYan> 那些  log 没有也没关系呀..
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<happyaron> cfy: 交叉编译的？
<cfy> happyaron: 是阿，准备放到路由器上用
<pocoyo> Wo-TaoYan: 你敢把 dpkg 那些包信息删掉试试。
<happyaron> cfy: 你跑起来的话告诉我啊。
<Wo-TaoYan> <pocoyo> 那我现在  VBOX装写系统，然后copy 过来。
<Wo-TaoYan> 在vbox 装。
<Wo-TaoYan> 玩了，不敢关机了。
<Wo-TaoYan> 汗，千万别停电。
<Wo-TaoYan> ....
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，这个没关系，有人跑起来过了
<cfy> happyaron: 你也是校园网？
<cfy> happyaron: http://ivsays.appspot.com/2010/09/29/cross-build-njit-client-for-openwrt.html
<alvin_rxg1> Wo-TaoYan: var 删了， apt 的数据记录应该是没了吧……
<cfy> happyaron: 我已经能跑了，不知最后能否成功，因为路由器还没到手。不过ben nanonote上已经可以运行了
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，不错不错
<Wo-TaoYan> <alvin_rxg1>  那个没有没关系呀，缓存麻.~~
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈，前面卡在无法ld,原来是没有删除*.o
<alvin_rxg> Wo-TaoYan: 比如哪些包已经安装了……
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<happyaron> Wo-TaoYan: 你现在reinstall一遍所有的包，可能还有希望
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 原先的包记录都没了……
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> 难不成你让他一个一个手动装一遍？
<cfy> happyaron: 你知道wqy能不能显示俄罗斯的字符？
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎不能
<alvin_rxg> Wo-TaoYan: 放心吧，不影响使用，只是你以后会稍微麻烦点……
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 你在用wqy么？
<cfy> happyaron: привет.
<cfy> 看得到么？
<happyaron> cfy: 能
<cfy> 哈哈，刚才home不够用，lvm拨过去10G,reiserfs on-line enlarge
<cfy> happyaron: wqy的？我觉得可能可以吧，俄罗斯才多少字符
<happyaron> cfy: 不值得了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 什么不值得？
<happyaron> 不知道了
<happyaron> cfy: 打错了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 刚才碰到一个俄罗斯的。。。。跑错频道了。。。
<happyaron> hehe
<cfy> 我就推荐了这个字体，他说他无法显示中文。。。
<cfy> 我也不好意思说我用园体。。。。
 * nihui ~~~~~~~
<cfy> 谁知道sqlite还有除了sqlitebrowser的gui么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你升级了么？sqlitebrowser竟然不支持 Doesn't support >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7 (bug #338476).
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 338476 in cups (Ubuntu) "[Jaunty] CUPS Cannot Detect Printer (dup-of: 336512)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338476
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 336512 in cups (Ubuntu) "Various printers not detected when plugged in on Jaunty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336512
<MaskRay> cfy: 没用过 gui ……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。看数据方便嘛，难道随便浏览的时候，你还用sqlite的cli的？
<Wo-TaoYan> <alvin_rxg>  <happyaron> 忘了说了，我是  Fedora 14  ，fedora 貌似没有很多缓存的。
<alvin_rxg> Wo-TaoYan: 那得看 yum 了……
<Wo-TaoYan> 我重新装一个  fedora 到虚拟机。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 判断是否提到自己为什么不用 erc-text-matched-hook erc-match-current-nick-p？
<NoIE> 最近，任意们越来越不好用了。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 判断是否提到自己为什么不用 erc-text-matched-hook erc-match-current-nick-p？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我怎么知道。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我抄来的 粘一块儿了 你还研究研究。
<wowoto> pocoyo: hi
<Wo-TaoYan> <alvin_rxg> 对了，我现在把 MySQL 卸载，然后再装，/var  里面应该有了...
<Wo-TaoYan> 冏
<Wo-TaoYan> 现在在下载  Fedora14
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<pocoyo> Wo-TaoYan: you hi too
<pocoyo> wowoto: you hi too
<alvin_rxg> Wo-TaoYan: 有的应该是默认的…如果你有所更改，那就没了
<wowoto> pocoyo: 窗口的事没解决
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^
<Wo-TaoYan> <alvin_rxg>  今天这霉倒的.,...
<pocoyo> wowoto: 好解决。 你在聊天窗口右键 设置永久。自动加入。
<Wo-TaoYan> 刚刚Debug 来着，才想起来我的MYSQL 被我干掉啦~~~
<pocoyo> wowoto: 新建添加聊天的时候 设置。勾上。
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<wowoto> pocoyo: 没地方勾
<wowoto> roylez: 主席好。。
<pocoyo> wowoto: 你再重新添加聊天的时候有勾的地儿。
<wowoto> pocoyo: 给棘突
<wowoto> pocoyo: 给截图
<wowoto> pocoyo: 好了
<wowoto> pocoyo: 解决
<pocoyo> wowoto: ... 我白截了。
<wowoto> pocoyo: ：D
<pocoyo> wowoto:  对方给您发送的消息可能包含病毒，已被安全中心屏蔽，安全中心检测到您的QQ客户端已经感染，请您立即重新启动电脑！
<pocoyo> 我用的是web2.0 超。
<wowoto> pocoyo: 不懂
<pocoyo> wowoto: 别人给我发的东西 结果webqq2.0提示的。
<wowoto> pocoyo: 哈哈
<hata> 哇，还客户端
<pocoyo> hata: 你说他SB不？
<hata> po
<hata> pocoyo: firefox
<hata> 吗
<pocoyo> hata: 是啊 linux下的。
<dea_> 有人吗
<pocoyo> dea_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<hata> pocoyo: 有空验证下，会不会有些不可告人的咪咪
<dea_> 请问有人吗
<pocoyo> dea_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<alvin_rxg> 有女人吗｀
<xxrwe> {Emacs doctor} alvin_rxg: Can you elaborate on that?
<pocoyo> hata: 我被人玩了。
<alvin_rxg> 有女人吗？
<xxrwe> {Emacs doctor} alvin_rxg: Please, continue.
<pocoyo> hata: 我污陷QQ了。我有罪。
<pocoyo> hata: http://luo.bo/2157/ wowoto
<alvin_rxg> xxrwe: what's this......
<xxrwe> {Emacs doctor} alvin_rxg: Why do you say what's this?
<pocoyo> dea_: 有人 你看不到？
<dea_> 请问有大家都用什么输入法
<dea_> 我的这个系统自带的不好用
<hata> pocoyo: 哈哈
 * ^k^ 新⇨ 初学者园地 • evolution设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302377&p=2113480#p2113480 RT，用雷鸟设置都没问题，但是我EVOLUTION设置GMAIL的时候就是不弹出窗口要我输入密码，以至于都不能用，点击忘记密码还是没用，用IMAP协议收发都不行，不知道那个密码窗口怎么弹出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 zl39049979 — 2010-11-07 11: ...
<alvin_rxg> 有女人吗？
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo:
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: Can you elaborate on that?
<pocoyo> hata: 被我lp玩的 下次再玩我 我休了她
<alvin_rxg> lol
<lkk-> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101101/105345.html
<hata> pocoyo: 嘛，惩罚一下就好了
<NoIE> firefox内建了全局菜单破解补丁。
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 没有。
<alvin_rxg> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<alvin_rxg> 有女人吗？
<alvin_rxg> 有男人吗？
<alvin_rxg> wtf ibperl?
<hata> NoIE: 啥？
<NoIE> 玩笑。
<hata> NoIE: ff的菜单本来就能拖来拖去啦
<hata> 用fvwm的全局菜单，直接司机了
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 你疯了。小心我把你拉黑名单里。
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: do it xD
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: What do you think?
<wowoto> jo'nklvgb
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: think about what?
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: Why do you say think about what?
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: whut
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: Please, continue.
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: lol, hwat r u doing?
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: Is it because of your plans that you say lol, hwat r u doing?
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: eh?
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: Go on, don't be afraid.
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: what's ya name?
<sunfish> empathy中只能看到gtalk的聊天联系人列表，怎么看msn的啊，已经都登录了
<MaskRay> sunfish: Can you elaborate on that?
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: what's ya name?
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: bot down?
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: Maybe your life has something to do with this.
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: r u really crashed ?
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 机器人 造出来了。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: doctor?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: emacswiki ErcDoctor
<pocoyo> ib-perl: 你谁？
<sunfish> 我在empathy中加入了gtalk帐户，启动聊天就会有联系人列表，再加入msn帐户，在添加帐户页面显示以在线，但是在联系人列表里还是只看到gtalk的联系人列表，还有我如何只让gtalk下线而msn在线啊？谢谢
<pocoyo> MaskRay: test
<MaskRay> pocoyo: test
<pocoyo> MaskRay:  怎么不说话了 doctor只是没有中文的.
<MaskRay> pocoyo: /doctor 命令要自己打的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哦。
<^k^> 新⇨ Kubuntu • 有图！恳请高手帮助，kde环境启动后提示kdewindowdecorator崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302381&p=2113499#p2113499 开机崩溃.png如题！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maynet — 2010-11-07 11:23
<pocoyo> cfy: 在么？
<lokem> :)
<Wo-TaoYan> haha
<Wo-TaoYan> 啊哈哈
<Wo-TaoYan> var 复制过来就OK啦~
<Wo-TaoYan> 哈哈
<Wo-TaoYan> 现在再虚拟机把  lighttpd mysql 装起来，再复制过来~
<iIE> 请问vimperator如何对大量选种行进行复制？
<iIE> 我这里Y好像没用，y竟然把他们连成一行了
<iIE> Use-Firefox: 你用vimperator吗？
<Use-Firefox> iIE: 不。
<cfy> pocoyo:
<pocoyo> cfy: 没事了
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦
<^k^> 新⇨ Wubi安装讨论 • 请教高手，wubi安装的系统如何挂起和休眠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302384&p=2113526#p2113526 看jandyzhu 写道: ”1、一休眠或挂起就会死机，不能从休眠或挂起状态恢复，只能强行关机然后重启。因为休眠和待机需要使用FUSE和基于文件的交换。建议用Ubuntu Tweak禁用休眠和挂起功能。 这一点纯属无中生有 ...
<zjf> 我虚拟机上运行的，要怎样才能共享windows的  数据呢？？
<lkk-> zjf: 用 vbox 虚拟机
<zjf> 我就用的vbox
<lkk-> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2009-07/20959.htm
<lkk-> 给VirtualBox的Ubuntu系统共享Windows的目录
<pocoyo> zjf: 安装虚拟机增强工具。
<zjf> 安装拉
<hata> irssi要监听某人发来的信息的脚本是什么？
 * Use-Arch using framebuffer
<atcho> blue............................ geb
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 多余空行问题修复了
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哪个多余行？
<Mophix> :)
<MaskRay> pocoyo: auto-complete 的那个 bug
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 什么是多余空行？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我以前不是经常输出很多空行？然后就被 ^k^ +q 了
<atcho> blue 消失了？
<atcho> cfy: blueghost 有他的联系方式吗？
<atcho> cfy: 记得你买过他的服务
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu10.10中安装vmware7.1.2成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302388&p=2113549#p2113549 先到官网下载，却无法安装。原来要先安装eclipse套件。再用sudo sh http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/的命令安装成功。不过每次启动都要先安装服务才能启动，有什么好的快捷办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yds8999 — 2010-11-07 12:32
<cfy> atcho: 什么服务？
<atcho> s。sh
<atcho> cfy: 不是吗？
<cfy> atcho: ssh?那个是一叶的阿
<atcho> okay cfy 我搞错喽
<cfy> atcho: :)
<atcho> 留言也没关用
<cfy> ofan: 发展才是硬道理和发展观的关系是啥？
<Shujian> cfy, 请问怎么发送表情？
<cfy> Shujian: 直接打出来就好了，如果变成图片了，那是客户端特性，":" ")"
<cfy> :)
<Shujian> ：微笑，多谢多谢
<cfy> you are welcome
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哦 明白了
<Use-Firefox> ..
<Use-Firefox> 。。。
<pocoyo> 跪求 网速较好的网络电台。 音乐/评书的都行我这里只有猫扑可以 青蒙的比较卡。另：ipv6有没有网络电台？
<Use-Arch> ...
<Use-Firefox> Use-Arch: 测试。看能不能显中文。
<Use-Arch> Use-Firefox: no
<Use-Firefox> 貌似践兔没有fbterm阿。
<^k^> 新⇨ 个人配置文件存放点 • 分享fcitx4.0输入法自己改的一个主题，及解决图标栏背景黑色的方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302392&p=2113565#p2113565 1.png 2.png 3.png valshen.tar.gz 图标栏背景黑色的方法就是：把fcitx的真正启动前延迟的秒数设长点就可以了,让他在gnome-panel之后启动。（我设的是8秒） 统计信息: 发表于 由 valshen ...
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: gentoo-taiwan overlay
<atcho> ^k^: 我找blueghost
<kdlijian> lk
<cfy> MaskRay: erc有没好友列表插件？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会，问 pocoyo 吧
<new_nick> 什么东东？
<cfy> pocoyo: : erc有没好友列表插件？
<cfy> MaskRay: o
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 有。cfy
<pocoyo> cfy: 我见过 不想用。 不想看。 吃饭 nick list ?
<cfy> pocoyo: MaskRay 哦，
<cfy> 谁对无线路由比较熟悉？或者无线 802.11
<cfy> 那个听说天线有寿命的？寿命很短？
<cfy> 两三年么？
<cfy> 你这个寿命是天线的，还是内部还有元件的？弱问
<houge_langley> 重新修改了这个帖子，大家在围观一下，呵呵。Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Empathy美化教程，10.04和10.10都成功了【修改】 http://bit.ly/cYBJzK
<cfy> MaskRay: 寿命英文怎么说？
<MaskRay> cfy: longevity
<cfy> MaskRay: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fanswers.yahoo.com%2Fquestion%2Findex%3Fqid%3D20080615031358AAP4bKM&ei=_TLWTL3gNsSBlAf7vPH-CA&usg=AFQjCNHftzgffcPI89XcSYj_farkeOGTxA&sig2=xsx5p4nZMy-E98RQO0JXDA
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个单词太专业了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似  life expectancy  比较常用？
<lubcat> 。。。。。。知道还问？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不懂。我改用 net-im/bitlbee 了，无需配置，安装时添加 jabber USE flag。支持 gtalk
<cfy> lubcat: 我不知道。。。搜索的时候用了life这个单词。
<cfy> lubcat: 然后才出来life expectancy....
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。你的理想呢。。。。。不要放弃阿。。。。。
<cfy> XD
<lubcat> .......
<MaskRay> ???
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不是说都要emacs解决？
<lubcat> 笑的真抽象
<cfy> lubcat: .
<lubcat> XD
<cfy> lubcat: 无线路由的寿命的话取决于那个地方？
<cfy> 我觉得不是天线吧
<MaskRay> cfy: irc 服务器，把 gtalk 之类转成 irc
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> cfy: 然后用 erc
<cfy> MaskRay: .
<lubcat> 信号接收？。。。
<Warm_HUG> 不同于电器使用寿命？
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了。。。我还是等我学好lisp再搞....现在就先irc.....
<cfy> Warm_HUG: lubcat 我想知道主要的寿命，比如特别的短的
<cfy> Warm_HUG: lubcat 我觉得无线的话，天线啥的寿命是不是相对比较短？
<cfy> wowoto: 窝窝头
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 一般质量不是特别好的，用一段时间信号强度会下降，不过不会挂掉吧？
<lubcat> 也许是吧。
<MaskRay> cfy: bitlbee 不需要配置的，/etc/init.d/bitlbee start 就行了……
<wowoto> cfy: 干嘛
<lubcat> wowoto好久没出没在坛子上了
<cfy> Warm_HUG: lubcat 不清楚，网上都说years。
<cfy> wowoto: 随便叫下。。。。
<wowoto> lub...
<wowoto> cfy: 瞧你激动的
<cfy> wowoto: .
<wowoto> lubcat: ...
<sicklepriest> 请问如何使用Pan
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后怎么用？
<cfy> 有没文科的？
<cfy> 我有马克思作业。。。
<wowoto> 经济的
<wowoto> ..
<MaskRay> cfy: erc 连 localhost:6667
<wowoto> 马克思
<wowoto> 背
<wowoto> ..
<lubcat> ....
<cfy> wowoto: 作业，‘发展才是硬道理’和‘科学发展观的’关系如何
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，算了，也不咋用gtalk
<sicklepriest> 如何使用Pan上UseNet
<cfy> MaskRay: 再说。你先用着
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在想搞openwrt,这样我可以同步org了
 * cfy 等dir-825
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有没有试过1000Mbps传文件？
<MaskRay> cfy: 没
<lubcat> 没机会
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也没。。。。我只试过100Mbps,1000Mbps的没尝试。同学的win不好弄
<cfy> lubcat: MaskRay 不知是否真的可以达到我的硬盘速度呢。
<MaskRay> openwrt 是什么？
<cfy> 当时试了下，貌似20MiB/s
<cfy> MaskRay: 一个linux发行版，专门用在路由上，nn也用这个
<cfy> MaskRay: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5981618589
<MaskRay> 300mbps
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看有限
<cfy> 线
<cfy> 不过100Mbps的话，也差不多够用，太快了，有点吃不消。。。
<Use-Arch> ...
<MaskRay> ...
<cfy> 是的。。。opera死掉了。。。。。qq旋风死掉。。。。。。
<cfy> win 7卡死。。。。
<cfy> 只能重启。。。。
<cfy> linux表示无压力。。。
<cfy> http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/daily/log.html
<cfy> bot竟然都第二。。。。
<wowoto> kkk
<pocoyo> 我靠。 NO.1
<pocoyo> wowoto: :D
<tcpct> !我都没有排名到第一篇
<pityonline> http://pip.io/#/channel/ubuntu-cn
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • Pan Newsreader的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302398&p=2113621#p2113621 请问Pan Newsreader如何使用 统计信息: 发表于 由 SicklePriest — 2010-11-07 13:24
<tcpct>  pityonline:这是什么网站？
<pityonline> tcpct: pip.io 类似twitter的社交网站
<wowoto> ；mLm
<pityonline> wowoto: 少见啊
<wowoto> pityonline: 嗯 上来逛逛
<wowoto> pityonline: pocoyo: 睡觉去了
<pityonline> wowoto: :)
<pocoyo> wowoto: bye
<wowoto> pocoyo: 睡完继续GRE...
<tenzu> wow， GRE男
<wowoto> :-X
<cfy> ok,写好了
<Shujian> :)
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 在windows7下成功暗转ubuntu之后 分辨率最高1152*864 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302400&p=2113651#p2113651 在windows7下成功暗转ubuntu之后 进入ubuntu更新了显卡驱动 之后进入nvidia控制面板 最高分辨率 只有1152*864 字体看着很是别扭 我的显示器分辨率1280*1024 看了许多帖子 也没有能够成功的 不知道哪位高人能 ...
<Shujian> ^k^, 什么是暗转？
<katost> 安装
<Shujian> ^k^, ……
<pityonline> tenzu: GRE是啥？
<tenzu> pityonline: 狗日的的缩写
<pityonline> tenzu: 哈哈
<acacios> 问一下，我的机器更新完成了，别人的机器能不能从用我的一部分文件来更新呢／
<tenzu> acacios: 不知道把/var/cache/apt/archives里的东西考过去有没有用
<katost> 有
<tenzu> 那就用
<tenzu> pityonline: 你在推上说戒烟了？
<azuis> 没试过呢..
<acacios> 不知道呀，
<acacios> 主要是语言
<acacios> 还有一些软件更新
<katost> 我试过重装系统把apt那个目录备份了，装完做个连接回去更新很多东西不用重新下载
<Shujian>  acacios 为什么不直接联网更新，费这些事干嘛
<tenzu> 我记得联网还是要的，毕竟要更新源。copy var里的东西只是不需要下载了而已
<acacios> 网卡啊
<acacios> 几b每秒
<acacios> 就是说，可以联网，但是现在很慢，想马上用起来
<Shujian> acacios, 没换源试试？
<acacios> 换估计也差不多啊。
<acacios> cn99?
<Shujian> acacios, 不清楚，我用台湾的，感觉不错，就是不知道你的网络速度怎么样了
<katost> 台湾的一般满200k
<acacios> 嗯。
<azuis> 163的源速度也不错。
<acacios> 换一下试试看。
<Shujian> katost, 其实我的网速也就200多点……
<acacios> 好像现在有教育网的源啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 救命，网络连接启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302402&p=2113664#p2113664 nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libnssutil3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory /usr/sbin/NetworkManager: error while loading shared libraries: libnssutil3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 统计信息: 发表于 由 tor — 201 ...
<nike> 谁能告诉我一个系统的引导过程，给点资料也行！
<nike> 新来的小小白，那位大哥能帮帮忙、
<pocoyo> nike: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-linuxboot/
<pocoyo> nike: http://www.ownlinux.cn/leadnew/2010/0725/2003.html
<pocoyo> nike: http://blog.chinaunix.net/u/1028/showart.php?id=1389211
<cfy> IBM developerWorks 网站目前正在维护中，请稍后再试。
<Use-Firefox> nike: from power up to bash prompt
<nike> 嗯。先看下
<Shujian> cfy, 这个网站是干嘛的
<cfy> Shujian: 有很多linux的文档
<Shujian> cfy, 英文的还是中文的？
<cfy> Shujian: 有英文也有中文
<cfy> nike: /usr/share/doc/tldp-howto-20100701/htmlsingle/From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-HOWTO.html
<Use-Firefox> nike: google
<Use-Firefox> ^k^: No-70|-
<Use-Firefox> nike: from power up to bash prompt
<CleanUIUser> 还不错的说 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Use-Firefox> xorg居然是setuid的。。。
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 废话
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: kms才可以不suid
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 理论上
<isgoungoo> 哈哈
<isgoungoo> 这玩意怎么打开ssl呀？
<isgoungoo> 一段时间不玩 就忘记了
<Use-Firefox> 。。。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<isgoungoo> 什么名字呀？
<isgoungoo> happyaron: ....
<isgoungoo> %me
<isgoungoo> why
<kevinyings> yun dao yi ge ren yin doumei
<isgoungoo> hah
<isgoungoo> 怎么查看不聊帮助
<andy1> 嘿嘿。。
<andy1> 有人么？求助啊～～～
<pocoyo> andy1: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<andy1> man
<andy1> 纯的。。
<kevinyings> Tcl interface unloaded  Python interface unload? help
<andy1> 我的。。ubuntu 10.10下面/etc/sysctl.conf里面加入的参数好像启动的时候没有执行啊。。怎么回事儿？
<cfy> 缩小分区去
<andy1> 我的。。ubuntu 10.10下面/etc/sysctl.conf里面加入的参数好像启动的时候没有执行啊。。怎么回事儿？
<andy1> 有谁知道怎么回事儿？
<cfy> lol,lvm shrink partition success
<hata> pl 里面如果我只想让某行命令延时执行要怎样做
<hata> 我一sleep 整个 irssi都停顿了
<kevinyings> kong 命令 ?
<cfy> hata: pl?
<cfy> hata: 再说详细点
<hata> perl
<pityonline> tenzu: 还有两根儿
<hata> 我在脚本里面，用了一个sleep 然后这个 irssi 都会停顿，如果我只想延时某一个语句的执行，要怎样处理？
<Gann> 各位好
<pocoyo> Gann: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Gann> pocoyo: 搞什么
<cfy> hata: perl -e 'local $SIG{ALRM}=sub {print "hello\n";exit};alarm 3;sleep 10;'
<cfy> hata: 等待一会，再执行么？那就放到$SIG{ALRM}，然后alarm定时
<cfy> hata: http://hi.baidu.com/wrap/blog/item/5c82f0a2b1f481abcbefd059.html
<hata> 不是，我这个脚本都是perl的
<cfy> 我举个例子,用alarm
<samnio1987> 人呢?
<samnio1987> 今天什么话题
<samnio1987> :-D
<hata> cfy: 这里sleep是停顿了整句吧
<hata> 就是前面输出了，等10 然后再继续
<hata> cfy: 但我需要前面输出了，延时a句 10s b句不影响
<cfy> hata: 这的sleep是你要干的事情，sub{xxxx}里的是等待xxx秒后再执行的东西
<hata> cfy:perl -e 'local $SIG{ALRM}=sub {print "cfy\n"};alarm 3;sleep 10;print "hello\n"'
<hata> cfy: 不行啊
<hata> cfy: 整句都停的
<cfy> hata: 直接给我脚本。。。让我看看
<cfy> hata: 估计也不是alarm,要配合使用的。
<cfy> hata: 你的意思是不是脚本停下，然后irssi还在运行？
<Gann> 请问，emacs用什么插件做浏览器？
<cfy> 这个估计可能用不了alarm
<cfy> Gann: w3m?
<hata> 我想到办法啦，用time（）吧
<hata> 是啊
<Gann> cy·好用吗
<cfy> time?
<cfy> Gann: 用opera的路过
<Gann> cfy: 好用不，w3m?
<cfy> Gann: 我用 opera,不用w3m
<Gann> cfy: emacs里面能用opera？
<cfy> Gann: - -!为啥都要emacs?
<hata> 周期审查时间
<cfy> Gann: 用emacs为了高效，可是你在emacs里用浏览器能爽么
<Gann> cfy: 经常用它编程，干脆直接 用它聊天上网啊
<cfy> Gann: 哦，不清楚。你自己试试好了，我试过一次，没啥感觉，还是opera
<Gann> happyaron: 你好啊，在吗
<Gann> happyaron: emacs配置python环境，在ubuntu里怎么搞？能说说吗
<cfy> http://bbs.weand.com/simple/?t181.html
<cfy> 115网盘
<Gann> cfy: linux下有客户端吗，115
<cfy> Gann: 可以直接下载，用浏览器。也可以用我的脚本，方便批量下载，和用缺省帐户登录
<Gann> cfy: 很方便啊
<cfy> Gann: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/115_down
<cfy> Gann: 嗯
<Gann> cfy: 能否改成python的啊
<Gann> cfy: 我不知道perl的电脑上能不能运行哦
<Gann> cfy: 115需要我自己注册用户不？
<cfy> Gann: 要装WWW::Mechanize
<cfy> Gann: 不要，我有带一个帐户。
<cfy> Gann: 你去apt里搜搜mechanize
<Gann> cfy: 大家都用那个帐户，会不会混乱
<cfy> Gann: 只要没人恶意，比如改密码啥的，不会。同时下载没有问题
<cfy> Gann:  libwww-mechanize-perl
<happyaron> Gann: 不会用emacs
<cfy> Gann: 而且你也可以用自己的帐号嘛:),我的脚本开源的，你可以看看，不会透露你的帐户
<Gann> cfy: 好的，谢谢了。mechanize是不是一个用来抓网页的东西？必须安装吗
<isgoungoo> 终于搞定了
<cfy> Gann: 是的，必须要。
<cfy> Gann: 那个，一个方便的perl模块
<cfy> Gann: 主要有批量下载功能，比把url复制到一个文件中，然后./115_down -f url -l ''即可
<Gann> cfy: 我学perl的时候，大家都不玩perl了，现在我学python了，又看到你们玩perl了
<Gann> cfy: 不错，很强大
<cfy> Gann: 呵呵。大家不玩perl,也不见得玩python吧。
 * cqpx python党路过...
<hata> 都玩
<cfy> Gann: -f url,url文件中的url是用正则处理的，所以可以和别的内容混杂，http://pastebin.ca/1984173
<Gann> cfy: 这么说，这方面python没它强大
<cfy> Gann: 嗯，perl的正则确实快和强大。
<cqpx> Gann: python咋了？
<lkk-> cfy: 有 ruby 的正则强大吗
<cfy> lkk-: 你说呢
<cqpx> 哪家的正则不都差不多嘛，强大的是写正则的人
<Gann> cfy: cqpx  我向用脚本处理文本数据，用哪个方便些？
<cfy> cqpx: 指功能。
<cqpx> Gann: 用你最熟悉的脚本最方便
<cqpx> cfy: perl比python的正则多了什么功能？
<cfy> lkk-: 你不是说学习perl6么
<Gann> cqpx: 我现在还都在学习当中，还没有偏好
<lkk-> cfy: 我在等正式版本
<Gann> cqpx: 你对python熟悉吗
<cqpx> Gann: 熟悉
<cfy> cqpx: 我不清楚，py的功能。不过py有没有动态正则 "(??{ code })"
<Gann> cqpx: 晚上你是否在线？
<cqpx> Gann: 不一定
<cfy> cqpx: 或者在正则中执行语句？  "(?{ code })"
<cfy> lkk-: 哦
<Gann> cqpx: gtalk能单独告诉我吗
<cfy> "(?(condition)yes-pattern|no-pattern)"
<cfy> libwww-mechanize-perl
<cqpx> cfy: 高级。。不知道。。
<cqpx> Gann: 木有gtalk，就irc呗
<cfy> cqpx: 比如，动态正则用来处理嵌套括号
<Gann> cqpx: 我现在windows下，单位电脑李，回去自己电脑上再跟你联系
<cqpx> cfy: 没玩儿过。。
<cfy> cqpx: 比如取出括号里的内容
<cfy> cqpx: 必须是有（和）包括的
<cfy> cqpx: echo 'xxxxx(xxxx(yyyyy)' |perl b.pl
<cfy> (yyyyy)
<hata> 啊，插件插啊插，插到gtalk都不能上了
<cfy> cqpx: py怎么做？这个就用到动态正则了
<MaskRay> cfy: 返回最内层的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 是的。
<cfy> MaskRay: cqpx  http://pastebin.ca/1984180
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MaskRay> cfy: ?? 效率不行，?(x)
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，怎么写？
<MaskRay> cfy: 有问题，比如 xxx(xx(yy))
<cfy> MaskRay: (xx(yy))这个阿？怎么有问题了？
<lkk-> cfy: http://pastebin.ca/1984186
<cfy> lkk-: <asdf<123><1<1>>><asdf><1234><123><1<1>> ?
<lkk-> ["<123>", "<1>", "<1>", "<asdf>", "<asdf>", "<1234>", "<123>", "<1>", "<1>"]
<cfy> 哦，还要提取出来阿
<cfy> ?
<lkk-> cfy: 从最内层开始
<MaskRay> perl -lne 'print /^(\((?>[^()]|(?1))*\))$/ || 0'
<cfy> lkk-: 哦。
<lkk-> 这个是别人的题目
<cfy> lkk-: 看不懂。ruby...你写个perl
<lkk-> ..
<cfy> 123是最深的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没看懂
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，对了，shlug的讲正则的定了么？
<cfy> 论坛真慢。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 我有音乐资源，115的
<lkk-> cfy: 翻墙也慢?
<MaskRay> lkk-: perl -lne 'while (/(<(?>[^<>]|(?1))*>)/g) { print $1 }'
<cfy> lkk-: 不翻墙阿
<lkk-> MaskRay: 哦
<cfy> iGnome: http://pastebin.ca/1984193
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道……
<ofan> http://benfirshman.com/projects/jsnes/  在线版 nes模拟器
<cfy> MaskRay: 我到是想去听听，看看自己正则咋样了。不过即使定了，我也太远了。。。。你就好了：）近
<lkk-> ofan: 太强大了
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/126422.htm
<ofan> js写gameboy 模拟器～
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 Perl 的少，用这些高级 regex 的也不会多，会又有时间讲的就更少了
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，还是实验特性呢。
<lkk-> js..
<cqpx> cfy: 在哪可以找到perl正则入门的东西
<cfy> cqpx: learning perl 5th
<cfy> cqpx: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/OReilly%2BLearning%2BPerl%2B5th%2BEdition%2BJul.pdf
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu故事和感慨 • windows 和 ubuntu 不得不说的事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302411&p=2113777#p2113777 1.用windows我从来不用“最近文档“，ubuntu里我经常用 2.用windows我都是自己上网下载软件，ubuntu里我打开软件中心 3.用windows我卸了软件要立即清理垃圾，ubuntu里卸了就卸了 4.用windows我经常右击刷新桌面，ubuntu里我经常右 ...
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: hi ,你买了没？我的貌似已经发货
<cfy> 了
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 我过几天，
<cfy> lkk-: 为啥不用perl写呢？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦:)
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 我把dd-wrt的源代码下了下来。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 貌似用不到jtag?
<AnThOnYhO> 有的
<lkk-> cfy: perl 学习起来费时间
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我赛，20G？我用openwrt了。
<cfy> lkk-: .
<lkk-> cfy: 我只能看懂别人写的
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 没有20G我只下ar71xx平台的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我已经编译好，sb h3c客户端了，就等路由拿过来测试了
<AnThOnYhO> 也就是dir825平台的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 对了，这个路由寿命怎么算得？是不是主要看天线呢？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦
<AnThOnYhO> openwrt的源代码只有100多M
<cfy> lkk-: 哦，那也不错
<lkk-> cfy: h3c客户端发我一个,我学习学习
<cfy> lkk-: 等下
<lkk-> cfy: 我邮箱 sevkme #gmail.com
<cfy> lkk-: 有地址的。开源的，我找下
<lkk-> o
<cfy> lkk-: https://github.com/liuqun/njit8021xclient/
<cfy> lkk-: 这个客户端救了我一命阿:)
<cfy> lkk-: sb学校，sb h3c
<lkk-> cfy: 怎么救的
<happyaron> cfy: 真机测试如果能用的话，mail我一下，谢谢
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 你了是用802.1x协议吗
<cfy> lkk-: 没这个我就上不了网了呀
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/122141
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: h3c的
<cfy> happyaron: 应该可以，我又编译了一个ben nanonote的版本，可以运行了
<cfy> happyaron: 好的:)
<lkk-> 哦
<cfy> iGnome: 又看柯南。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 没意思。。。。死人=>侦破。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 走到哪，死到哪。。。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/122142
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 其实802.1x协议是开源的，就是产家自己在里面乱加了些东西。
<iGnome> 115没啥系统的资源
<iGnome> vc才有
<cfy> iGnome: 是阿，用google搜索嘛:) name u.115.com/file/
<cfy> cqpx: perldoc perlretut
<cfy> cqpx: 这个应该不错的
 * cfy 等路由。
 * cfy 先试h3c客户端，再测试1000Mbps的速度,lol
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 是啊
<AnThOnYhO> 这就要去手抓包分析了。
<cfy> 中国的oreilly 特别不负责任。。。。勘误都不处理的。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 不要给崽崽看这么血腥的东西嘛D
<iGnome> cfy: 那你那tma呢。走到哪，操到哪？
<iGnome> 下了一个，不好看。删除了
<iGnome> 没翻译的，不给崽崽看的
<cfy> iGnome: 没阿。。。推荐你嘛。。。我自己没怎么看。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯，是阿
<iGnome> 现在没啥好看的。
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu待机后再重新恢复的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302413&p=2113795#p2113795 我的ubuntu9.10待机后，再重新恢复时，网络会无法连通，除非重新启动network-manager服务，这是为何？有谁碰到过这样的情况么 统计信息: 发表于 由 roys — 2010-11-07 16:12
<iGnome> 没抢钱袋鼠那种好笑的片子看了。
<iGnome> 还有上帝也疯狂的那什么什么咬鞋子的动物
<AnThOnYhO> CPU 	Ram 	Flash 	Network 	Gigabit 	USB 	Serial 	JTag
<AnThOnYhO> Atheros 	64MB 	8MB 	4x1 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<cfy> 不明白
<iGnome> 臭鼬？
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 对了，b1和b2啥差别？那人卖的b1
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/122143
<AnThOnYhO> 不知道呀
<AnThOnYhO> b1正好是可以支持的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: b2也支持阿
<AnThOnYhO> 恩这个要有硬件资料才知道呀
<cfy> iGnome: .,老贴图。。。。
<cfy> 是不是有很多人发了邮件后就再也不出现的？
<cfy> 装个pidgin吧，至少可以gtalk
<cfy> happyaron: 对了，那个po2db咋样了？
<happyaron> cfy: 没时间看啊。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我明天白天就不来这里了。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯？什么意思？你要走了？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<hxtopqq> 请教大家一个问题?
<cfy> njit-client的偏要用py来通过dbus来刷新ip....
<cfy> 我喜欢dhcpcd
<cfy> 收被子去
<hxtopqq> 我是64bit ubuntu10.10 今天装了pps-i386,  现在就少一个libQtWebKit.so.4的库文件.我用apt 装的是64bit的libQtWebKit.so.4,我手动下在它的32bit的libQtWebKit 安装就把这个64bit的libQtWebKit 冲掉了.
<cqpx> cfy: (?>和(??是什么意思
<hxtopqq> 有什么办法安装32bit的libQtWebKit.
<cqpx> cfy: 还有qr{
<hxtopqq> ii  libqtwebkit4                          2.0.0-0ubuntu1                                    Web content engine library for Qt
<cfy> cqpx: (?是特殊的功能
<cfy> cqpx: qr是把表达式编译成正则对象
<cqpx> cfy: 找到了，我再看看
<cfy>  cqpx: perl -e 'print ref qr/perl/'
<chris___1> god
<cfy> 1	cfy	5108	26.04%
<chris___1> shit
<cfy> 假的吧。。。。。
<chris___1> 乱码
<chris___1> 今天作业
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 一叶那个gtalk，频道多少？
<iGnome> 啥叫频道。gtalk直接加好友
<huntxu> iGnome: = =
<cfy> iGnome: 一叶不是有个room?
<iGnome> 非洲和尚。没个HD的版本
<iGnome> 没room
<cfy> iGnome: 那你gtalk号
<cfy> MaskRay: gtalk有没？
<Gann> MaskRay: hi
<Gann> cfy: 有的
<Gann> 我就在用了
<Gann> cfy: 你要教我python哦
<zmcbb30> iGnome: nnd....雕叔出现了
<cfy> Gann: - -!
<cfy> Gann: 只会perl
<iGnome> where
<Gann> cqpx: 你好
<Gann> 你要教我用python
<iGnome> 一直在哦。 zmcbb30
<fengidri> 初次用irc，多多指教
<Gann> cfy: perl-qq现在没有了吧
<Gann> MaskRay: 如何在这里用jabber？
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 对了 , 你去让一叶搞车贴纸卖吧
<iGnome> 。
<MaskRay> Gann: bitlbee 也不错
<cfy> Gann: ?
<iGnome> sex帖纸？
<Gann> MaskRay: bitlbee是个编辑器吗
<Gann> IRC查询在线用户的命令是哪个？
<MaskRay> /names
<iGnome> 困
<MaskRay> bitlbee 可以把 gtalk 等当作 irc 来用
<Gann> MaskRay: 如何跟你单独聊
<fengidri> 中文ubuntu频道，还有那些
<MaskRay> Gann: /query xxxx
<iGnome> AnThOnYhO:  http://imagebin.org/122144
<iGnome> 死鱼了
<AnThOnYhO> 这个本来就没有什么源吧
<AnThOnYhO> @5.4K
<cqpx> Gann: hi
<iGnome> ï¼ ï¼ 
<AnThOnYhO> 够纠结的了。
<Gann> cqpx: 你好
<Gann> cqpx: 推荐点书
<AnThOnYhO> iGnome: 用迅雷吧
<cqpx> Gann: 我当时是几本一起看的。。我忘了哪本更好了。。
<iGnome> 没HD的
<iGnome> 在土豆下一个试试
<iGnome> 土豆烂速度啊
<cqpx> Gann: 你就先看这个吧http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<chris___1> 谁有mpd的配置文件啊
<cqpx> Gann: 或者learning python
<iGnome> chris___1: 这样的事情。去论坛找
<cqpx> Gann: 还有一个dive into python
<chris___1> 哦
<iGnome> 为了速成学py的，类似于以前学vb的。迟早要换的
<cqpx> iGnome: 为啥要换？
<iGnome> 高不成低不就
<iGnome> 似乎啥都能作，可都作不好。
<cfy> iGnome: agree
<ofan> 基础问题
<cqpx> iGnome: 对我来说python干得挺好，而且最关键的是开发速度
<Gann> MaskRay: 两个都装好了
<cfy> cqpx: perl开发速度还不快阿
<MaskRay> Gann: 看菜单 Elscreen
<iGnome> 开发快，垃圾多
<iGnome> 你看ibus
<ofan> - -
<ofan> ibus是死穴～
<iGnome> 从来没见过强壮的py
<cqpx> iGnome: ibus怎么了？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 用ubuntu上网，拔号上网，为什么老是断开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302416&p=2113833#p2113833 用ubuntu上网，拔号上网，为什么老是断开，后来我设置了自动连接，现在的情况就用个几分钟，就会断开然后就自动连接上去，这样好烦呀，而且用firefox上网怎么会那么慢，我感到奇怪我的网速不差啊。不知 ...
<cqpx> ^k^: 这个是机器人吗。。
<ofan> py的gae应用有些很不错～
<iGnome> 小应用，要稳定，就来perl
<cqpx> iGnome: 稳定不稳定那是写程序的人的问题吧
<ofan> orz..  貌似py和perl两阵营之间有过激烈的战争～
<iGnome> 通常是这样说。可编程的语言，直接影响到作者的思维的
<cqpx> iGnome: 那如果同时使用多种语言的人是不是就思维混乱了？
<iGnome> 你在编写的时候，如果语言就逼你精细的写，那写出来的，才会强壮。
<Gann> MaskRay: 窗口间切换怎么搞阿，装了没感觉哦
<ofan> 貌似在说c++
<cqpx> iGnome: 用c写，语言逼着用指针，是不是就强壮了？
<iGnome> 发现个1.0版本，就可以几年不改的，才能说是强壮的
<MaskRay> Gann: C-z n   C-z p,  或者 C-z 0~9
<cqpx> iGnome: 在说tex吗。。
<iGnome> 从来没人说C会逼你用指针
<iGnome> tex是太强壮了。那
<iGnome> 那是学术派写出来的东西
<cfy> 学术排。。。
<Gann> MaskRay: 居然没看到elscreen的菜单哦
<Gann> MaskRay: 如果用键盘快捷方式打开emacs上面的菜单？
<MaskRay> Gann: F10
<MaskRay> M-: (require elscreen)
<iGnome> cfy: 话说，perl写东西，其实更快。 lol
<cqpx> iGnome: tex是用WEB写成的，为啥没人去学这么强壮的语言
<cfy> iGnome: perl肯定快阿
<cfy> iGnome: 除非数学计算。octave
<ofan> 是说性能还是开发速度
<cfy> ofan: both
<iGnome> 傻子比较多。 cqpx
<cqpx> iGnome: 我也有同感
<ofan> 但现在py很流行
<iGnome> 以前vb更流行
<cfy> - -!
<Gann> MaskRay: 没看到elscreen怎么回事哦？是否要配置.emacs
<cfy> iGnome: vb....i hate vb....
<ofan> 现在vb也很流行
<MaskRay> Gann: M-: (require elscreen) RET
<iGnome> 当年 bcb不出版本。vc也不出。只有vb可用。大概1年的时间
<ofan> 我的第一个语言呢～
<MaskRay> cfy: 你的 gtalk？
<cfy> MaskRay: 私聊给你了
<imJude> 新手，进来一下不容易
<mikeee> 最近打开我的站 总是被电信的dns reset 是不是说离墙不远了？
<imJude> 前几天装了ubuntu 9.04
<ofan> dns reset?
<imJude>  看外国人聊天去了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Gann> cfy: 麻烦你私聊给我你的gtalk吧，一起
<imJude> 我在一本ubuntu系统教程里面看到这个聊天软件，上来发现真的无话可说…………
<Gann> cfy: 能给我吗
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: http://svn.dd-wrt.com:8000/dd-wrt/browser/src
<AnThOnYhO> dd-wrt的源代码
<AnThOnYhO> 只要下这个就行了
<AnThOnYhO> linux目录下只要下ph24就可以了
<AnThOnYhO> s/ph24/pb24/
<cqpx> cfy: python确实没有code expression这样的功能...
<ofan> http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=python3&lang2=perl   py3和perl的对比
<imJude> quit
<iGnome> 土豆咋这么抠门的。速度太慢。和优酷比，不是一个级别的哦。
<netsnail> iGnome: 可怜youku已经开始收费了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 能帮忙解释一下文件 /etc/fstab 的内容是什么意思吗？，谢谢啦。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302428&p=2113885#p2113885 以下是我的/etc/fstab文件的内容： # /etc/fstab: static file system information. 2 # 3 # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier 4 # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name 5 #  ...
<iGnome> 啥。怎么收费？
<netsnail> man fstab
<netsnail> iGnome: 电影收费了
<ofan> ...
<iGnome> 没看到
<ofan> youku自己搞的电影？
<netsnail> ofan: 自己搞的版权吧
<netsnail> 比如 人鬼情未了
<iGnome> 额。忘记搜狐了。那里的片子清晰些
<ofan> 不错.. 都是经典片～
<iGnome> 就是片子少
<katost> 下那种500M的MKV就不错啊
<cfy> Gann: hi
<xyx> hi
<imJude> hi
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦
<cqpx> iGnome: 百度的奇艺也有一些高清的香港老片
<xyx> 迅雷在线不能看，郁闷
<mikeee> 射手播放器要是有linux版就好了 想要那个字幕自动下载匹配功能，下了一堆美剧 没下字幕 纠结啊
<imJude> 我的ubuntu 9.04 到现在还没声音
<gbk> :-D
<gbk> [{game:gmchess,id:DBFD1AB7,action:ask,status:start,role:0,number:0,moves:NULL,enemy_name:#ubuntu-cn,my_name:gbk@irc.freenode.net,version:0.01}]
<gbk> hi
<Warm_HUG> 。
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<iGnome> 下这。 cqpx http://imagebin.org/122150
<cfy> iGnome: gtalk还没irc活跃
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你gtalk帐号多少？
<pityonline> cfy: 当然
<Gann> 是的，没IRC活跃
<iGnome> nnnd 就邮箱嘛
<Warm_HUG> zmcbb30: 自摸波波
<cfy> iGnome: 那个。。。你有好几个。。。
<iGnome> 01
<cfy> iGnome: 哦
<cqpx> iGnome: 什么东西？
<iGnome> 下flash
<iGnome> 搜狐的，都清晰
<cfy> iGnome: 加你了
<Warm_HUG> 谁发消息给我？
<iGnome> 哦
<iGnome> 12,139,818   297K/s  ETA 20s
<cfy> 好快。。。。
<iGnome> youku才快
<iGnome> 搜狐的死家伙，似乎开始控制流量了。老中断
<Shujian> IE tab 是干嘛用的
<cqpx> Shujian: windows下换ie的，ubuntu就别想了
<cqpx> iGnome: 你给的图片没发下啊..
<Gann> 我想请问一下，emacs里面是否可以聊QQ阿，:-)
<cqpx> Gann: 现在不用emacs都没法聊...
<cqpx> Gann: 长期webqq...
<Gann> cnleaf: 一叶，你还不肯让我家你gtalk做好友哦
<Gann> 独聊的命令我又忘记了
<ofan>   /msg
<Gann> 不是有个querry吗
<Gann> 还是什么的，我输入有错
<happyaron> Gann: cnleaf 不是 oneleaf
<Gann> 哦，不要紧的
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 敢不敢告诉我为什么我的10.10安装不了PPS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302439&p=2113934#p2113934 昨天才发现PPS有LINUX版了。 高高兴兴下下来就悲剧了。 Code: maple@maple-MS-7597:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i ppstream_1.0.0-1_i386.deb 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 ppstream。 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 131966 个文件和目录 ...
<Gann> 我想请问一下，emacs为何不能新建一个文件？
<Gann> emacs新建一个文件，如何搞？
<fishoneeyed> Gann: emacs可以新建一个文件.
<fishoneeyed> Gann: 不明白你新建的意思.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么时候来的?
<xxxx> Gann: 直接编辑一个新缓冲区, 然后保存
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你猜
<Gann> xxxx: 新缓冲区如何编辑阿
<cqpx> Gann: 直接用find打开文件，写好了保存
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我才不猜
<Gann> xxxx: cqpx find怎么操作出来的？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不~~对， 你还有两次机会儿拉阿
<fishoneeyed> Gann: C-x C-f 输入文件名, 文件名不存在就新建一个
<Gann> cqpx: 输入命令吗
<Gann> fishoneeyed: 搞定了，谢谢
<xxxx> Gann: 你去找个入门文档 先看看
<fishoneeyed> Gann: 建议先把入门文档看看.
<Gann> xxxx: 关键要找汉语的，都是鸟语
<Gann> fishoneeyed: 哪里有汉语入门文档？
<fishoneeyed> Gann: 汉语也有很多.
<xxxx> Gann: 非常多
<alvin_rxg> wtf must chinese............................................
<ofan> tutorial
<xxxx> Gann: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=emacs+%E5%85%A5%E9%97%A8
<Gann> xxxx: 其实刚才找到一个emacs的快捷键说明，但是实在太多了没搞清楚，:-)
<^k^> ⇪ title: HTTP redirection loop: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourc . IN gettitle
<ofan> emacser.cn
<Gann> 你们谁能给emacs编辑一个飞信客户端哦，那就爽了
<xxxx> emacs 自带的教程就是中文的
<fishoneeyed> xxxx: 中文?
<Gann> xxxx: 确实是中文
<xxxx> http://www.gnu.org/software/chinese/manual/TUTORIAL.cn
<ofan> 不过tutorial内容不多
<gebjgd> Gann: 鸟语优势大
<alvin_rxg> emacs 本身不是带中文 tutorial 的？
<gebjgd> Gann: 很多中国女人学习鸟语就是为鸟国男人在床上服务
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你好像不用emacs
<xxxx> 我用 vim
<ofan> me too
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 垃圾emacs.连个中文向导都没有
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: vim都有
<Gann> cqpx: 我想问个python的问题，以前写python不是都写#!/usr/bin/python,现在为何写# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 不用。看我不用的都知道怎么上手……
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 帅哥你还不去翻译下
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 人家刚说emacs里有中文的
<ofan> 忠实的vim党.. 想学习emcas :)
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 出个书
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你却在这里说没有.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 都告诉你了, 别说一个东西不好.
<gebjgd> emacs 中文入门手册 -- 独眼鱼
<caleb-> Gann: # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- 跟 python 没关系
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你呀, 不可教也.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我不是孺子。你是孺子
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 所以我不可教#
<Gann> caleb-: 为何看到很多例子里就只有这个，没有以前那个了
<caleb-> Gann: 唔，应该说 # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- 跟 shebang 没关系
<caleb-> Gann: 片段党不用写 shebang
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 对了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你要不要eRa的mp3？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: ?
<caleb-> Gann: #! <- shebang
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我正在切
<Gann> caleb-: 明白了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 切?
<cqpx> Gann: 加了前面那个，可以直接./ss.py，而不需要python ss.py
<Gann> caleb-: 我看到的都是片段，是吗？只是其中一个模块，对吗
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 以前直接ape转了mp3(320kbps)的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没切开
<caleb-> Gann: 对
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 一张cd一个文件的
<Gann> cqpx: 没加的要python ss.py来执行吗？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我不喜欢ape, 比较认可mp3
<caleb-> Gann: 当然，脚本也可以不写 shebang 的，但运行时就得指定 parser
<cqpx> Gann: 加了后面那个，可以在代码支持utf8，就可以在代码里写中文，比如字符串里面。否则解释器无法识别会报错
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就是mp3
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 要不要
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 并且一个一首. 才好.
<cqpx> Gann: 是的
<caleb-> Gann: 比如 sh foo.sh ; python bar.py
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你怎么给我?
<caleb-> Gann: 有 shebang 就不用加 sh / python
<zkwlx> 哪位朋友知道pciehp_resume ENTRY里面的pciehp是什么东西？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: cd？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: mp3 cd盘？
<Gann> caleb-: 彻底明白过来了，谢谢
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 平邮给你？
<zkwlx> 就是它让我待不了机
<cqpx> Gann: 一般会把那两行都加在前面
<Gann> caleb-: 还有，我怎么知道我自己的python路径呢？
<cqpx> Gann: which python
<caleb-> Gann: 可以写 #!/usr/bin/env python
<Gann> cqpx: 到纯终端下，估计中文也没用吧
<Gann> cqpx: 谢谢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还得邮寄?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那就不能保持状态了.
<makao007> import os os.path
<Gann> cqpx: 其实我们这样的初学者，往往关心这些皮毛事
<cqpx> Gann: 字符串里总会用到的
<caleb-> Gann: 这不是皮毛啊
<caleb-> Gann: 是细节
<cqpx> Gann: 这个是要搞清楚的，不是皮毛
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 保你个头
<caleb-> Gann: 大师都要了解细节的
<Gann> caleb-: 谢谢了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我研究研究, 考虑考虑. :-).
<Gann> caleb-: 单独聊有个querry什么的命令，你知道吗？
<zkwlx> pciehp是啥/___\
<caleb-> Gann: 我一般不私聊
<Gann> caleb-: 能问个gtalk吗？便于今后向你学习
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奇怪了
<tcpct> pityonline: pip.io 你经常用么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: x64位上没有声音
<alvin_rxg> －。－
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 莫非要32位的pulse不成？
<alvin_rxg> tschaw
<hata> 文字控们用什么音频播放器
<ofan> 就每个好用的
<ofan> 没
<hata> 不会吧，难道用mplayer波音乐
<zkwlx> 什么叫文字控？
<hata> 游走终端的人
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看了今天的报纸了么
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 巨大的中国字"报复"
<gebjgd> hata: mpd
<Gann> fishoneeyed: 哪里报复哪里？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有, 好几天没看了. 有什么?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 稀土. 痛啊.
<gebjgd> hata: 我用deadbeef
<gebjgd> hata: 纯gui软件
<hata> deadbeef这个名字耳熟
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 今天的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你看看去
<fishoneeyed> Gann: vim报复emacs.
<hata> like-foobar 那货
<fishoneeyed> Gann: 好, 等会我去看看.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就是第一版理的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你眼睛又不好用了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu软件中心自动安装的 adobe flash插件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=302446&p=2113958#p2113958 从软件中心安装的flash插件突然就卡在那，没安装完成。没办法卸载或者自动重装。。。求高手详细指点小弟实在不知到该怎么办。。。从网上下软件自己安装的又说我没权限。。。有点不想用ubuntu了。。。 ...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不是, 我还没有拿上来.
<hata> deadbeef不是终端上的吧
<gebjgd> hata: 为了用终端而用终端？
<gebjgd> hata: 显示你的能力？
<gebjgd> hata: 装酷？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 下去拿阿
<hata> 我基本不选歌
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没穿衣服. 等会出去. 再看.
<hata> 主要是方便写脚本
<gebjgd> hata: mpd
<cqpx> hata: mocp
<cqpx> hata: 还有cmus
<hata> 好啊
<hata> 我看看mpd，好像哪里听过
<cqpx> mpd要配置，挺麻烦
<gebjgd> cqpx: 他就是要需要写配置的
<cqpx> gebjgd: 还有这种需求= =
<gebjgd> cqpx: 林子大了。
<hata> 什么鸟的人都有
<hata> O_o
<cqpx> hata: 你都试试吧，看看哪个更适合你，mocp和cmus都是直接运行就能播放的
<gbk> [{game:gmchess,id:4F17282B,action:ask,status:start,role:0,number:0,moves:NULL,enemy_name:#ubuntu-cn,my_name:gbk@irc.freenode.net,version:0.01}]
<cqpx> hata: mpd的话就用mpc和ncmpcpp
<hata> 嗯
<xyx> quit
<xyx> exit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fishoneeyed 你们见过usb的摄像头烧主板的么
<cqpx> xyx: 加/
<silverzhao> 求教：大家用什么截图工具？
<ofan> 自带的
<zkwlx> 自带的
<hata> 试过usb线烧主板。。
<cqpx> 自带的
<ofan> scrot .
<xyx> 谢谢
<silverzhao> 自带的不行，有时候截图框会不出现
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 我用xfce-screenshoter
<silverzhao> 我在网上看到shutter，可是要装的东西太多了，有点不爽
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 好像和摄像头没什么关系吧.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 那你说和什么有关系？
<gbk> 机器人
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 和里面的线路有关系吧. 不管usb另外一端是什么, 线路不对, 都有可能烧主板.
<hkuieagle> hello
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 问题是别的usb不烧
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就那个东西烧了
<ofan> 很多人加入了抵制QQ的QQ群                 -  -
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 主板还挂了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那就是恰巧是摄像头.
<gebjgd> ofan: 有这群？
<hkuieagle> 谁了解qemu? 装了qemu-kvm，运行qemu和kvm有什么不同？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩哪
<cqpx> ofan: 这不是矛盾么。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道  哈
<cqpx> ofan: 一边用着qq一边喊去你的sbqq
<ofan> cqpx: 我不用qq
<hata> 抵制qq，寻找组织
<fishoneeyed> ofan: 抵制没用的, 要人知道为什么不要用qq
 * fishoneeyed 动不动就抵制, 都是愤青的变种.
<cqpx> ofan: 没说你。。我说那些加入抵制qq群的人。。
<caleb-> hkuieagle: cpu 有支持的话就会用到 kvm.ko(硬件虚拟)
<ofan> 不过事实就是这样～。。。  很多人说这不用qq，现在还用的好好的
<hata> 抵制qq群？
<caleb-> hkuieagle: cpu 没支持的话，kvm == qemu
<cqpx> hata, 抵制qq的qq群
<hata> 噗
<ofan> 我人人上N多留msn帐号的... 那个气势..  现在都tnnnd用qq
<hkuieagle> 有支持呢，qemu != kvm?
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 我刚刚试了下，觉得还是shutter顺手些，不过还是谢谢你的推荐。
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 什么shutter?
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 截图工具。
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 没用过，不知道
<tcpct> 玩玩http://pip.io
<caleb-> hkuieagle: 实际上，qemu 现在支持 kvm.ko / kqemu.ko
<caleb-> hkuieagle: kvm 是以前 qemu 还不支持 kvm.ko 时 fork 出来的 qemu
<hkuieagle> caleb-, 那qemu和kvm有什么区别（支持虚拟的机器上)？
<atcho> tcpct: hi
<tcpct> 我去饭……
<atcho> ok pip.ip 是啥？ 超越鸟twitter？
<caleb-> hkuieagle: 简单说，用新版 qemu 就对鸟，可以用 纯软件模拟，也可以用 kvm.ko / kqemu.ko
<hkuieagle> caleb-, ok,还有qemu-system-x86_64又是什么？
<caleb-> hkuieagle: qemu 可以模拟很多种 cpu 的
<hkuieagle> caleb-, 我是64位机器
<caleb-> hkuieagle: qemu-system-x86_64 -> 全系统模拟(system), 模拟 x86-64 cpu
<caleb-> hkuieagle: qemu 也支持 usermode(非全系统模拟)
<imadper> 好久没来了～
<imadper> 大家都还好？
<hkuieagle> caleb-, ok, 我编译安装了个qemu-kvm， 得到的bin下有：qemu-img  qemu-io  qemu-nbd  qemu-system-x86_64， 怎么没有kvm和qemu?
<caleb-> hkuieagle: kvm / qemu 一般只是 symlink
<hkuieagle> caleb-, thx! 还有问题：我运行新编译的qemu-system-x86_64 xp.img后，只显示：VNC server running on `::1:5900'，就死在这儿了？
<caleb-> hkuieagle: 可能原因太多了
<caleb-> hkuieagle: 先抓个 livecd 测试看看
<caleb-> hkuieagle: 唔，你要指定 hda
<hkuieagle> 原来那个qemu-system-x86_64没问题
<caleb-> hkuieagle: qemu-system-x86_64 -hda xp.img 之类的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: linux有没有好的颜色提取器?
<hkuieagle> caleb-, 原来那个可以正常启动
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: gnome里就有阿
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 叫什么?
<caleb-> hkuieagle: 那就是编译错误了吧
<fedo> <fishoneeyed> 用 gimp 可以吧？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你选择背景的时候
<caleb-> hkuieagle: 也可能编译选项有问题
<vissible> agave
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: gimp也有
<fishoneeyed> fedo: gebjgd: 我去看看.
<fishoneeyed> fedo: gebjgd: gimp太大型了. 不过还是看看.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有你的win7大？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还没你的emacs大呢
<fedo> fishoneeyed 恩 不过比 photoshop小
<fedo> fishoneeyed 你试试 inkscape 可以不
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 挺好, 至少能满足现在的要求. 谢谢. gebjgd 不谢你.
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 我去看
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 那个是绘图软件, 估计也算是大型的. 就不用了. 其实我只想要一个颜色提取器.
<fedo> fishoneeyed 你说是像画图板（win下面的） 那种类似的工具
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 也不是, 单纯的提取器. 在win下有比如, 等我一下.
<chattan> :-D
<chattan> iGnome: EE
<chattan> 都不见老面孔了
<caleb-> chattan: 可能只是换马甲了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: gnome或者kde的桌面小工具里面有颜色提取器
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你用了那么长时间的ubuntu还不知道？
<caleb-> gebjgd: 他是要小型的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不用桌面小工具.
<chattan> caleb-: 你是哪个的马甲
<caleb-> 小型颜色提取器是有，只是我没记软件名…
<caleb-> 提取颜色开 gimp 是杀蚂蚁用屠龙刀啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: caleb- A simple GTK+2 color selector
<xxxx> 用脚本写一个
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: caleb- gcolor2
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: caleb- "gcolor2"
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 我不记得名字了, 以前在win我经常用. 功能非常单一, 就是提取颜色, 没有配色.
<fedo> fishoneeyed 我知道一个叫 KolourPaint
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: "gcolor2"
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 我去试试. gebjgd: 我也去试试.
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 那个也是画图的. gebjgd 的那个不错. 功能单一.
<fedo> ok ^_^
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就谢你一次.
<fishoneeyed> fedo: 不过, 还是感谢.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: arch的pacman 有母牛力
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我知道, 你就如同公牛.
<imadper> `q
<imadper> `h
<imadper> ^k^: 老k，你现在有啥功能呀？
<^k^> 功能没变
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 错， 公牛是apt
<caleb-> ^k^++
<imadper> ^k^: 老k变真人了？
<^k^> 后台操作 + 机器人简单处理
<imadper> ^k^: hi
<^k^> 真人在后面而已
<fedo> gebjgd 你用过win7 觉得如何？
<imadper> ^k^: .....
<gebjgd> fedo: 垃圾
<gebjgd> fedo: 慢
<gebjgd> fedo: 所以删了
<ofan> ...
<fedo> gebjgd 现在笔记本都是预装win7的 烦
<silverzhao> 大家用什么软件显示歌词的？
<Gann> 谁能教教我怎么使用emacs-fetion?
<imadper> Gann: 同求
<gebjgd> fedo: 有不带系统的
<gebjgd> fedo: 我去年买的就是没有系统的
<gebjgd> fedo: 我2003年买的本子也是不带系统的
<chattan> :-(.
<gebjgd> silverzhao: lrcdis
<pocoyo> imadper: Gann 有这个？
<fedo> gebjgd 你是用的什么牌子的
<pocoyo> gebjgd: lrcdis关闭的时候怎么关？
<gebjgd> fedo: acer
<imadper> pocoyo: 不知道，听他求呢，我就同求下
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 多谢，我去看看。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: ctrl + c
<imadper> pocoyo: 我现在用手机飞信，也是没有办法的
<fedo> gebjgd 好像dell都是win的预装 郁闷:-)
<imadper> scim的那个googlePinYin真的是google做的？
<lubcat> 理论上是送ubuntu盘的
<lubcat> dell
<gebjgd> fedo: dell垃圾
<imadper> gebjgd: asus更垃圾
<gebjgd> fedo: 推荐thinkpad或者acer
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我正在用这dell加win7
<gebjgd> imadper: 没买过asus
<lubcat> 这垃圾一直在量产着
 * NWMonster 高调路过
<imadper> gebjgd: 不能装fedora全系列也就算了，连ubuntu1010都不能装
<gebjgd> imadper: 那是你不会装
<pocoyo> imadper: 你见过emacs里能用飞信的？
<NWMonster> 楼上正解
<Gann> NWMonster: 你的黑体字怎么打出来的
<imadper> gebjgd: 把盘放进去，选择从光驱启动，文件还没读完，就司机了
<imadper> gebjgd: 您会装
<Gann> pocoyo: QQ可以吗
<imadper> gebjgd: 您说怎么装？
<Gann> pocoyo: emacs还可以用哪些东西哦
<gebjgd> imadper: nomodeset
<imadper> pocoyo: 没呀，我就见他这儿求呢，以为出来了
<gebjgd> imadper: 典型的显卡问题
<fedo> gebjgd dell的 latitude的 还是 不错的
<NWMonster> Gann: 什么意思？
<gebjgd> imadper: 我用arch的，装的时候就没有x
<imadper> gebjgd: 毛线
<fedo> gebjgd 稍微贵一点
<pocoyo> Gann: 没有见过 fetion跟qq 等你写呢。
<imadper> gebjgd: arch我这里自然是没有问题
<Gann> NWMonster: emacs可以用QQ吗
<gebjgd> fedo: 我一个同学，dell latitude, 1年修1次
<imadper> gebjgd: arch以前行，现在学校换了登陆器，就不好用了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那是你那个同学人品不好.
<NWMonster> Gann: 我用win7，我是这里为数不多的win党
<fedo> gebjgd 我晕
 * NWMonster 高调潜伏中
<gebjgd> imadper: 图形安装的时候内核后面 nomodeset
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我的所有的电脑都是dell的.
<gebjgd> imadper: 禁用kms
<gebjgd> imadper: 应该就行了
<Gann> NWMonster: 这个粗体怎么打出来的
<NWMonster> http://nwmonster.hacked.jp/ 《-评价一下这个AV
<fedo> NWMonster 你用的是dell latitude的？
<imadper> gebjgd: 真不是图形的问题，根本就没机会动手
<NWMonster> aaa
<lubcat> av有啥可评价的
<imadper> gebjgd: 还没到我能动手的时候，就司机了
<gebjgd> imadper: 说说症状
<NWMonster> 你说的是这个？
<gebjgd> imadper: ubuntu？
<imadper> gebjgd: 说了，放进去读盘，还没到我能选择的时候，就司机了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你人品好阿。我知道
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩，ubuntu
<XwinX> imadper: 禁用 kms
<gebjgd> imadper: 牛了逼了。垃圾ubuntu
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那当然. ^_^.
<XwinX> imadper: 你什么显卡？
<imadper> gebjgd: 1004就没问题，1010就不行
<gebjgd> imadper: 什么显卡？
<imadper> XwinX: gebjgd: 4570
<XwinX> imadper: ati的？
<imadper> ／me ati 4570m
<imadper> XwinX: 恩
<imadper> gebjgd: 不过现在用mdv也还好～感觉挺舒服的～
<XwinX> imadper: grub启动项加上 radeon.modeset=0
<gebjgd> imadper: ubuntu没有文本安装了？
<Gann> MaskRay: emacs怎么收发gmail邮件？
<fedo> gebjgd ubuntu有
<MaskRay> Gann: gnus mew
<imadper> gebjgd: 我没机会选，还没到呢，就死机了
<gebjgd> imadper: 用文本安装
<gebjgd> imadper: 没机会进grub？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你信么？
<imadper> XwinX: 额，这个，好像不是显卡的问题
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不信
<gebjgd> imadper: 绝对的显卡问题
<gebjgd> XwinX: 我也不信
<imadper> gebjgd: 你说是就是吧，但是我没机会到grub
<gebjgd> imadper: 没有机会见到你真机
<gebjgd> imadper: 基本上没有装不上的机器
<imadper> gebjgd: asus f81se
<gebjgd> imadper: 我那个2003年的破acer都能上
<gebjgd> imadper: msi的电量显示问题都能解决
<imadper> gebjgd: msi我就没用过
<gebjgd> imadper: 内核选项要自己google到 kernel bug里面找
<XwinX> 还可以把acpi弄面no
<XwinX> apic
<gebjgd> imadper: msi就是垃圾 不用reboot=b 不禁用msi_laptop就不正常
<XwinX> acpi
<imadper> gebjgd: 这个，fedora14和ubuntu1010同样的问题
<gebjgd> XwinX: 是acpi=off noapic
<gebjgd> imadper: acpi=off noapic
<XwinX> gebjgd: 嗯，对
<Kixkx> 听说ubuntu要用wayland了
<gebjgd> XwinX: 我都遇到过
<XwinX> Kixkx: 什么时候？
<XwinX> gebjgd: me too
<imadper> XwinX: 但是，我没机会关acpi
<huangg> Kixkx: 我也听说了
<gebjgd> XwinX: 我的老机器所有问题都出现过
<huangg> XwinX: 大概11年底或者12年
<XwinX> huangg: 这么远。。
<huangg> 明年嘛
<imadper> gebjgd: 换个别的问题，找不到tpm芯片，然后就司机了，这个是个什么问题？
<gebjgd> imadper: ubuntu不是有text安装盘么
<imadper> gebjgd: 装fedora13的时候
<Kixkx> 大约11.10吧
<gebjgd> imadper: 贴错误信息
<imadper> gebjgd:can not find tpm-chip
<imadper> ge
<imadper> gebjgd: 然后就司机了
<imadper> gebjgd: text的安装盘倒是可以试试看
<gebjgd> imadper: tpm-chip是什么？
<XwinX> tpm是什么芯片？
<imadper> gebjgd: 一个安全芯片吧，我也没听说过
<gebjgd> imadper: ........
<imadper> gebjgd: Trusted Platform Module
<gebjgd> imadper: 没听说过
<gebjgd> imadper: 这种问题帮不了你
<silverzhao> 有人在用ibus-pinyin吗？
<imadper> gebjgd: 老外给了个解决方案，不管用....
<silverzhao> 大家用的是什么词库？
<gebjgd> silverzhao: sun-pinyin
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 或者fcitcx
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 或者fcitx
<imadper> gebjgd: scim的google pinyin用过吗？
<imadper> gebjgd: 真的是google写的？我怎么觉得这么山寨呀
<silverzhao> gebjgd:为什么没有用ibus呢？这个不是自带的吗？
<gebjgd> imadper: ？？？
<silverzhao> 我用的词库是论坛里下载的搜狗词库，可是很多单字的词频有问题，不知道大家用的是什么词库？
<gebjgd> silverzhao: fcitx快，另外我不用ubuntu
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 哦～原来你不是用ubuntu的……
<gebjgd> silverzhao: arch
<imadper> gebjgd: 我装了mdv，里面自带google pinyin....
<feiyu> 不用ubuntu的在ubuntuIRC。。。
<gebjgd> feiyu: 这里不是ubuntu-cn
<gebjgd> fedo: 这里是arch-cn
 * cqpx Arch党路过..
<gebjgd> feiy
 * cqpx Arch表示赞同
<gebjgd> feiyu: 你进错频道了
<fedo> gebjgd ？
<feiyu> 呃。。。我来错地方了？
<fedo> gebjgd ok
<gebjgd> fedo: 错了
<fedo> gebjgd 没事
<gebjgd> feiyu: 是的
<feiyu> 怎么确认这里是哪里呢
<Kixkx> -ChanServ- [#Ubuntu-CN] 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic
<cqpx> feiyu: 看这里的人都用哪个系统就知道了
<Kixkx> Insufficient arguments for command.
<imadper> feiyu: 你的软件上没有写吗？
<feiyu> cqpx: 哈哈，我知道他忽悠我
<imadper> ／topic
<feiyu> imadper: 跟他开开玩笑么
<imadper> feiyu: 。。。。
<gebjgd> feiyu: 这里很多人都用arch
<cqpx> feiyu: 这里已经被Arch党占领了
<gebjgd> feiyu: 不过我们以前都是ubuntu的用户
<gebjgd> feiyu: 因为ubuntu太令人失望了
<feiyu> 。。。这说明什么问题？
<gebjgd> feiyu: 说明你以后也会用arch
<Kixkx>  哪儿有Wxwidget的教程啊
<fedo> 说明大家喜欢自己配置
<cqpx> feiyu: 前debian/hiweed/ubuntu用户路过..
<Kixkx> 哪儿有Wxwidget的教程啊
<cqpx> Kixkx: google有
<cqpx> Kixkx: http://www.wxwidgets.org/docs/tutorials.htm
<feiyu> gebjgd: 我也这么想，好，回去就倒腾！
<gebjgd> feiyu: 我以前是ubuntu opensuse fedora 用户
<feiyu> gebjgd: 我以后也可以这么说了
<feiyu> ^_^
<Kixkx> 有中文的吗
<feiyu> gebjgd: 不过你刚才说失望是指哪方面？
<cqpx> Kixkx: 百度有
<iGnome> gebjgd: 一个现成的版本都用不好的，还在这吹牛。
<feiyu> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> feiyu: 包的问题多
<gebjgd> feiyu:  bug多
<gebjgd> iGnome: 恩，我是新手，不会用ubuntu，搞不定
<feiyu> gebjgd: 这个我感觉倒不是很明显，可能我折腾得少了吧，实用下来，公司的电脑装ubuntu也用了2年了
<fedo> iGnome 目前还好吧 自己成熟许多了
<cqpx> google pinyin那个是从android上剥出来的。。我感觉android上的pinyin没有电脑上的好用
<gebjgd> feiyu: 你的软件需求太少了
<feiyu> gebjgd: 呵呵，是的，满足我日常办公就可以了
<gcell> cqpx: 这个当然，词库就小了很多
<hata> android的英文打字不错
<gcell> cqpx: 你当然会感觉不爽
<gcell> cqpx: ibus才是王道
<gebjgd> feiyu: 我软件上的多
<gebjgd> feiyu: ubuntu的有些包有问题
<feiyu> gcell，ibus不知道为什么，家里机器上输入老是一卡一卡的，换了1.2，1.3的都不行
<gcell> feiyu: ubuntu？
<feiyu> gcell: 嗯，不过公司的电脑用起来倒是很顺畅
<feiyu> gcell: 哦，对，家里是64位，公司用32位的，可能是这个区别
<gcell> feiyu: ibus要用最新版
<gcell> 一般bug修正都挺快的
<gcell> 我是fedora用户
<feiyu> 回去试试他们说的arch
<iGnome> ibus的问题，是py引起的
<iGnome> 直接用scim吧
<ugoubuntu> 我在其他电脑上usb启动ubuntu感觉很慢，有的等了近30分钟。
<feiyu> iGnome: scimgooglepinyin不错，就是输自定义词有bug
<iGnome> 没安装google的那个。
<gebjgd> feiyu: ibus用sunpinyin
<gebjgd> feiyu: 就没有问题了
<XwinX> iGnome: ee好
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=302455
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 谁能下载这个下来不。
<iGnome> xx 。看
<feiyu> gebjgd: 不行，我还是换回32位的，公司的不管那个版本都不卡
<XwinX> iGnome: 我的触摸板不能用了
<XwinX> iGnome: 点不了连接
<feiyu> 泰山还有2的
<feiyu> 我第一次知道
<feiyu> 看起来挺流畅
<lubcat> æ³°å±±2
<iGnome> 很早就看过。一直下载不了
<iGnome> XwinX: tab过去，回车
<feiyu> iGnome: 这个网页不是p2p的，那我在ps3上应该也能在线看了
<gcell> 泰山也二了？
<feiyu> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gcell> 让我想起了叶问二，甄子丹负责叶问，黄晓明负责二
<XwinX> iGnome: 不能tab
<XwinX> iGnome: 在终端窗口里
<XwinX> iGnome: 不过现在可以了
<XwinX> iGnome: 刚才机器进水
<iGnome> XwinX: 折腾啥客户端
<XwinX> weechat啊
<iGnome> 机器进的？
<XwinX> iGnome: 喝茶，结果给机器也喝了一点
<iGnome> 只是键盘吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 触摸板
<iGnome> 我以前是给光驱部分喝咖啡。
<mza_> 我一直想试验一下本本的键盘是不是防水……
<XwinX> iGnome: 假洋鬼子，还喝咖啡
<Gann> 请问一下，emacs用什么收发邮件好一些？
<cqpx> Gann: mew
<Gann> cqpx: 谢谢
<XwinX> mza_: 你试验了吗？
<cqpx> ** sf
<mza_> XwinX:木有勇气啊
<flh> wu wu wu
<wx85105157> moon？
<flh> on arch how do:  sudo groupadd  username  video?
<mza_> edit /etc/group
<Shujian> 请问XP下pidgin如何安装adium主题？？？
<flh> mza_: i look
<flh> mza_: audio
<pocoyo> Shujian: linux下能行？
<mza_> flh: ?
<flh> mza_: I con't users fcitx on arch ?
<mza_> 能看懂汉字不？
<mza_> flh:我打中文吧
<flh> mza_: yes
<cqpx> flh: 可以用
<mza_> flh:你打开终端，然后输入fcitx
<mza_> flh:把结果粘出来
<cqpx> flh: export那几个变量了吗
<flh> export XIMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM
<flh> export GTK_IM_MODULE="scim"
<flh> export QT_IM_MODULE="scim"
<flh> /usr/bin/scim -d
<wind__> heoolo
<cqpx> flh: 你装的fcitx就不应该用scim的，参考** sf
<flh> I set it ih .profile
<cqpx> flh: 你装的fcitx就不应该用scim的，参考http://goo.gl/ijY3B
<Shujian> pocoyo, http://blog.csdn.net/Jesus1024/archive/2010/05/11/5577506.aspx
<mza_> 对，先参照wiki。https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/FCITX_%E8%BE%93%E5%85%A5%E6%B3%95_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<flh> think
<mza_> flh: 先删掉scim
<Wenjing> linux
<mza_> flh: 然后按照wiki安装。推荐到aur上面去下载svn的版本
<mza_> flh: 我用的是fcitx-utf8-svn
<pocoyo> Shujian: 这个太老了点儿吧 webkit插件老不更新啊。我下载的最新的还是08年的。 用着不稳定啊。
<shkang> ？？
<shkang> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> shkang: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Wenjing> 为什么
<shkang> ？？
<shkang> 都行
<shkang> 聊天而已
<Wenjing> shkang, 聊天的私，
<Wenjing> shkang, 聊天的私，用不着这样叫
<shkang> sorry
<shkang> 第一次用着个
<shkang> 以前没用过
<xhw514> 我也是第一次用这个
<cqpx> 我以前也第一次用这个
<Shujian> pocoyo, 这我就不懂了，小白一个
<xhw514> 这东西刚刚都不知道怎么发
<shkang> 感觉怪怪的
<shkang> 都是腾讯逼得
<pocoyo> Shujian: ....
<lubcat> .....
<Wenjing> 这东西满好
<xxxx> ....
<lubcat> 疼殉逼嘛啊？
<shkang> 我们最冤枉了
<lubcat> 我擦。。这话不是我说的 。。这话不是我说的。。 这话不是我说的。。 这话不是我说的。。
<shkang> 没用360也上不了webqq
<Wenjing> 还是linux，永远没人逼你
<wmpotato> 腾讯逼一逼也好，以后问怎么wine QQ的可以少些...
<lubcat> webqq可以登陆了  +360的时候
<Wenjing> 也好，让我再不用想狗屁的ＱＱ以及ＱＱ好友
<cqpx> shkang: web2.qq.com
<mza_> shkang: 可以webqq了
<shkang> 真的？我试试
<lubcat> 提示：使用360webqq可能会导致账号不安全。。。
<hata> wine这东西基本是玩游戏用的
<touparx> lubcat: 欺骗平头百姓的，用360webqq有危险，用 tx webqq就没危险》
<wmpotato> QQ账号安全又怎样?? 用户信息就安全了　??
<lubcat> 饭后谈资。。说笑之物。
<lubcat> 何必认真
<mfmg1911> 國內軟體都不敢用了，這讓我朝那麼多軟體從業者情何以堪！
<wmpotato> mfmg1911: 这不简单吗？ 改行！
<Wenjing> 还好
<xhw514> 那个繁体字的是不是台湾的啊
<mfmg1911> 所以真正做事業的天朝軟體開發者只給外國提供產品，而且不支持中文1
<mfmg1911> 不是，我是天朝屁民也
<flh> mza_: 刚才谢谢你，虽然我从arch系统逃走了
<Wenjing> 今天中午，我干干净净的在ＱＱ签名上写道：ＱＱ停用，e-mail:mancang8888@gmail.com
<flh> mza_: 五笔没有装好，字体也少，弄了几个小时才安装的，笨啊
<mza_> flh:没什么，大家都有迷惑的时候。
<wmpotato> flh: 你又装什么系统le ??
<flh> wmpotato: arch
<Wenjing> 今天中午，我干干净净的在ＱＱ签名上写道：ＱＱ停用，e-mail:mancang8888@gmail.com,狗日的腾讯
<mza_> mfmg1911:作为天朝的软件工作者，我一直认为，我在骗客户的钱，我对我所从事的工作，没有任何自豪感
<wmpotato> flh: 貌似很多Ub用户都转到Arch了
<cqpx> flh: 字体先把wqy-bitmapfont装好，以后再慢慢调
<wmpotato> Ub论坛的Archer很嚣张啊
<flh> mza_: 我在上面安装了fluxbox,可是启动后，桌面管理可能是xdm的，终端是twm,用不来，能受死了
<tcpct> 转到拱顶……？
<cqpx> flh: 你改xinitrc了么
<mza_> flh:其实输入法推荐dbus
<caleb-> mza_: 是老板骗客户的钱
<tcpct> 我现在不转
<Jagdwurst> dbus...
<caleb-> mza_: 除非你是老板
<wmpotato> mza_: ibus？？
<mza_> caleb-:作为帮凶，我很自责
<flh> mza_: 说错了，是tvm
<ofan> wmpotato: 怎么嚣张？
<mza_> wmpotato: ibus
<caleb-> mza_: 表跳楼啊
<mza_> wmpotato: 说错了
<touparx> Wenjing: 行不行啊，我很怀疑你能坚持几天
<mza_> caleb-:妈的，真应该听老头子的话，去师范念书
<flh> mza_: cqpx .xinitrc   弄成 exce  / usr/bin/fluxbox ?
<Wenjing> touparx, 有半年很少用ＱＱ了
<mza_> 然后当老师
<mfmg1911> mza_：不過我接觸到的為WM等移動設備編程式的作者還是很敬業的，重要的是他們免費且用心維護，我至今感動不已。
<caleb-> 当老师也很惨吧
<wmpotato> ofan: 整天在论坛里策反..
<mza_> flh:看你的启动方式了。要事gdm的话，就不用了
<touparx> Wenjing: 半年~很不错啊
<caleb-> mfmg1911: 还在用 windows mobile?
<flh> mza_: 我仅仅安装了，xorg  ,不会用，也不喜欢用dm
<mza_> mfmg1911:我是给移动做管理系统的。
<caleb-> flh: fvwm
<mfmg1911> 我有部HKC G801用了兩年，除了GPS壞了其他都還好
<mfmg1911> 現在主用黑莓8700，功能剛好夠用，主要是便宜，呵呵
<wmpotato> caleb-: flh: fvwm不怎么好吧？ 如果是学生的话很费时间的.
<mza_> flh:去看看wiki吧。我记得应该是exec fluxbox
<flh> caleb-: 我是fluxbox顺手，一装好xorg 就上fluxbox 结果在arch上启动不了
<hata> fvwm好用啊
<caleb-> wmpotato: 学生才有时间瞎折腾吧
<caleb-> wmpotato: 上班族用 gnome / kde 得了
<qq0800> pps
<mza_> flh: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox#Method_2:_.7E.2F.xinitrc
<wmpotato> caleb-: 木有啊...
<flh> mza_: 对，是那样修改的
<caleb-> 上班族买好电脑，不在乎那一点点资源开销
<cqpx> flh: 如果startx没问题，就在.xinitrc里加上exec fluxbox再startx就可以了
<qq0800> pps出了linux版的，可是放不了，不知道什么问题
<caleb-> 上班族买好电脑，不在乎那一点点资源开销，kde gnome 两个一起用
<wmpotato> 给推荐个JWM吧，论坛里有的，这个东西简单。也不费资源。
<hero100era> 还是老老实实的用gonme吧。。
<flh> cqpx: startx没有问题，因为xorg下，我x了一次，目前能x进去
<mza_> flh: 你先换成exec eterm
<mza_> 看看是不是xorg的问题
<cqpx> flh: 加exec那行了吗
<mza_> 然后在切到fluxbox
<wmpotato> 其实Gnome / KDE 的速度都很快的，KDE要禁用调些功能，Gnome基本不用，速度都是不错的。 但是配置太难了，要一个个的找菜单...
<flh> cqpx: 我其实可以在这个系统上修改arch的配置，是吧？
<cqpx> 对
<cqpx> flh: 一般要改的系统配置都在/etc/rc.conf里面
<mza_> cqpx:先别叫他搞那个。不懂守护进程、模块什么的，搞那个很恐怖
<flh> cqpx: 那里没有几行字，我是第一次装，真的要慢慢弄清文件结构才行
<cqpx> flh: 对那里面确实没啥东西，改改时区，改改主机名（不然就叫myhost。。）就可以了
<Gann> 我现在也越来越可以摆脱QQ了
<cqpx> Gann: 主要还是qq上的人。。如果上面的人都有msn了，我早和qq说再见了
<mza_> flh: 建议先把https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29看三遍，在虚拟机上试验2遍再动手
<flh> cqpx: 是啊，，myhost ,,并有三个tvm窗口自动打开的，
<wmpotato> cqpx: 你可以一个一个的策反.
<tcpct> http://pip.io/#/channel/itcpct
<cqpx> flh: 你看看.xinitrc里是什么
<pocoyo> cqpx: 说了等于没说。
<mza_> fih:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<flh> 好
<cqpx> wmpotato: 哈哈哈，欢迎大家在vbox里试试arch
<mza_> wmpotato:策反？那帮家伙是没了qq就不知道网络还有啥用的人
<cqpx> wmpotato: 哦你说qq啊。。是啊，他们用一会儿msn又要回qq。。
<wmpotato> mza_: 那倒是...
<mfmg1911>  cqpx: 你可以用絕交來威脅他們棄用QQ嘛，哈哈:-D
<wmpotato> cqpx: 唉，要是她们都可以折腾Lin的话就没空上QQ了，世界就太平了
<mza_> 我把自己的qq签名换成gtalk一个月，一群家伙没一点反应，搞到最后，在时间紧急的情况下，我只有上webqq
<lubcat> 不用qq又死不了
<mfmg1911> 也別笑話Q友，他們上Q等於上網，我上網就等於上推
<lubcat> 有手机用飞信 没手机 不联系
<ofan> 求fo～～～
<mza_> 要事qq可以自动转发到gtalk就好了，就向把126的邮箱转发到gmail一样
<ifechzh> 现在的人啊，不是上QQ就是被QQ上
<ofan> mfmg1911: @0xFAN  嘿嘿
<wmpotato> lubcat: 我上网的一半时间在QB，另一半关注KY
<mza_> mfmg1911: 推一点意思都没有
<mfmg1911> ofan 推特也是這個ID？
<flh> mza_: : 我用这个试试 cat uuuuu/home/flh/.xinitrc
<flh> exec startfluxbox
<ofan> mfmg1911: yeah
<mza_> mfmg1911: 就像一群疯子自言自语
<lubcat> qb.....
<ofan> mfmg1911: 是 @0xFAN
<mfmg1911> 當你fo上千人時，就很好玩了
<katost> 一堆人问我MSN，结果那些问MSN的人还是用QQ上！！！！郁闷
<tcpct> qb ky?
<mza_> flh: uuuuu是什么目录？
<ofan> mza_: 有些段子很有意思～～
<flh> 接挂 的
<mza_> ofan:推荐几个我去跟
<mfmg1911>  ofan: å·²fo
<wmpotato> katost: 如果你是很重要的人就好了，让别人被迫... 嘿嘿...
<mza_> ofan:我基本上觉得都是自言自语狂
<flh> mza_: : 接挂的，为了方便修改
<lubcat> 5u==无忧==木有
<tcpct> wmpotato: 我上网的一半时间在QB，另一半关注KY  是什么意思？
<Gann> 其实飞信还是很不错的
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail.htm?item_num_id=8245537837
<ofan> mfmg1911: 我fo的人还很少.. 都是推特圈里比较出名的..
<mza_> flh:哦……其实直接进arch，命令操作也挺好
<pocoyo> ofan: 比如？
<ofan> pocoyo: newschina
<tcpct> ！
<wmpotato> tcpct: QB 糗事百科， KY，开源
<ofan> 浦飞
<ofan> 他的推有时候比较有意思
<adam8157> 今天都没机器人在的啊
<pocoyo>  adam8157: 不可能。
<mza_> ofan: ff下面有什么比较好的推的插件？
<adam8157> pocoyo: 我发的链接都没人给我加标题...
<mfmg1911>  ofan：生活推政治推段子推都要，不然單一了很無趣的
<flh> mza_: 在arch上，能上网，但fcitx安装了，就不启动，我在终端上输入fcitx启动了，却用不了，如在firebox的关键字输入不了
<pocoyo> adam8157: kk傻B了/
<pocoyo> 下午还会。
<ofan> mza_: 不了解fx，几乎不用～
<^k^> pocoyo, 跟UBUNTU 关系不大的标题 不取
<lubcat> kk牛b了
<ofan> mfmg1911: 对，但有的话很多，上厕所也推一下
 * adam8157 话说, 有人近期想买<精通正则表达式>么
<ofan> adam8157: 干嘛？
<wmpotato> flh: 想当年，在opensuse上，我搞了个fcitx，头大啊...直接把我打回DEB系的了...
<cqpx> mza_: echofon
<adam8157> ofan: 转让- -! 买来都没时间看...
<A_corner> mfmg1911: fo千人要死啊
<ofan> adam8157: 额～  已经有高清pdf版了 哈～
<mza_> cqpx:娘的，不支持64位的ff
<A_corner> mfmg1911: 千人fo才有意思啊
<lubcat> 千人斩
<ofan> fo一千人  估计能刷屏刷死机
<cfy> adam8157: 已买
<adam8157> ...
<pocoyo> lubcat: u r right. kk牛b了。
<lubcat> XD
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?search_id=newposts
<pocoyo> trest
<mfmg1911> 我fo了一千四百多人，有七百多人關注我
<mza_> 我在reader里面订阅的一些文章，里面的每周一推，言语很搞笑
<^k^> pocoyo,你已经被视为 BOT 对待, 所以你的URL 不取
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<wmpotato> ^k^不是机器吗？
<wmpotato> alvin_rxg: 我上不了这个网站了...
<krfantasy> 有没有哪位大虾知道w3m有没有windows版的
<pocoyo> ^k^: oh!o!o! 明白了。
<^k^> alvin_rxg , 跟 ubuntu 关系不大的标题
<bitsMix> 我的无线网用不了了，咋办
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 你不会换个？
<wmpotato> bitsMix: 你的无线网开关开了没?
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu - Google 搜索
<bitsMix> wmpotato, 开了 我觉得是我的interface文件有点问题，但是我不知道怎样才正确
<bitsMix> 我的 interface 里面就没有 wlan0...
<wmpotato> bitsMix: 应该是google大显神威的时候了!
<mfmg1911> 推薦一個在線收聽網路電臺網站，全世界一網打盡。 http://www.mediayou.net/
<wmpotato> mfmg1911: Thanks
<cqpx> mfmg1911: 繁体是用什么输入法输入的。。
<Use-Firefox> mfmg1911: 。。。
<blacklightmoon> qtconfig的字体无法保存？有办法吗？
<Use-Firefox> pocoyo: 就是说阿，你还讲不是bot...
<mfmg1911> 等下我找社區的帖子給你看
<huangg> cqpx: 什么都可以吧，至少我的小企鹅是可以的
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 说个毛。我那是为了给 happyaron 打广告。
<huangg> 回來
<zwlz117> fctix
 * pityonline pocoyo 真牛！irc，gtalk，论坛，twitter，分身四处，哪里都有他的身影……
<xxxx> zwlz117: fcitx
<blacklightmoon> qtconfig-qt4 有人用吗？
<GodKiller> pityonline: pocoyo 是神~~
<pityonline> GodKiller: 水牛之神，神牛……
<mfmg1911> cqpx： IBUS下的繁體萬能五筆輸入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=267046  我又回到scim下了。
<wmpotato> pityonline: 这些神级的人物是与我们同在的，shuai不掉的..
 * pocoyo my god.
<^k^> ⇪ 已经发了标题
<blacklightmoon> qt4-qtconfig 保存不了了 用人有办法吗？
<wmpotato> 这里有用octave的吗？
<ofan> 有人用过Pip.io么。。 谁知道这个网站是干嘛的？？
<cqpx> ofan: 首页围观过。。好像是个社交网络
<ofan> cqpx: 太新潮了～  完全搞不懂是干嘛的
<BOYPT> ...
<wmpotato> 看来是木有了..
<BOYPT> 社交网络的汇聚网络
<ofan> 差不多懂了..  好像国内也有类似的
<A_corner> 有人有pip.io的邀请么.....
<ofan> 不用邀请吧
<miosec> hi
<miosec> 有活人没...冒个泡。。。
<DaBao> 第二个泡
<DaBao> 看PPS。。。。
<miosec> DaBao:ubuntu下的pps？
<DaBao> Yes
<miosec> DaBao:我勒个去，给个地址，以前的移植版本不是不能用么
<A_corner> ofan: 需要啊
<A_corner> miosec: 官网上有
<miosec> DaBao:我勒个去，官网有段时间取消下载了啊
<miosec> A_corner:我勒个去，官网有段时间取消下载了啊
<DaBao> miosec:  http://michelbond.blog.hexun.com/58470016_d.html
<miosec> A_corner:给地址，求真相，别告诉我是wine
<gebjgd> miosec: 看了2天了都
<gebjgd> miosec: 作为一个linux用户你都不关注linuxeden或者linuxtoy
<A_corner> miosec: 最近又出来一个。。。。。。
<ofan> A_corner: 我好像没看到
<miosec> gebjgd:哇 牛啊 直接把我的价值观人生观废了
<wmpotato> toy有两天没更新了
<ofan> A_corner: 我好像可以邀请，需要填邮箱
<miosec> gebjgd:是他那个下载放在旁边我没注意啊
<A_corner> ofan: awsnan@gmail.com
<A_corner> ofan: THX~
<gebjgd> miosec: linuxeden或者linuxtoy上面介绍了
<miosec> gebjgd:哦 对了 我明天面试 联发科 mtk那个 祝我好运吧
<ofan> http://pip.io/3pQ  传说中的P2Psearcher .....
<ofan> A_corner: 好了～
<hata> 噗，ofan： 好货
<ofan> hata: XD
<hata> 瘟到死？
<cfy> perl有没？
<pocoyo> `help
<cfy> iGnome: ee,看过programming perl么？
<wmpotato> iGnome原来就是神... 不是fvwm吗？
<bitsMix> 我回来了，是 rfkill的问题。。
<Use-CMake> Can-see-chinese
 * Use-CMake Can-see-chinese
<Use-Firefox> 有人不？
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Use-Firefox> pocoyo: 你bot。
<miosec> Use-Firefox:要啥人
<Use-CMake> pocoyo: You are bot.
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 你别老问 都熟人了 还老问。
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 何伟平翻译得很烂？
<cfy> 我为啥没这么感觉呢。。。。
<hata> pocoyo 太猥琐啦
<pocoyo> hata: 。。。
<miosec> ubuntu改mac地址倒是很方便，可以伪造mac上旅社的宽带
<pocoyo> hata: 你说个不猥亵的？
<XwinX> win 也好改
<lwm> 我原来也觉得何伟平翻译的很烂，后来我碰到一本比他翻得还烂的，回头想想，其实他翻的还行...
<miosec> XwinX：恩，右键硬件管理-网卡--mac地址改就行了
<XwinX> miosec: 嗯
<cfy> lwm: 嗯。我觉得还不错阿。。。
<cfy> lwm: 都说翻译得烂，我没找到
<cfy> lwm: perl hack 那本特别烂了。
<cfy> lwm: 有哪本书翻译的比较好的？mastering regular expression?
<flh> exit
<lwm> mastering regular expression确实翻的不错
<alvin_rxg> cfy: why not english version?
<lwm> 我见过的翻的最烂的，而且不是一般的烂的，就是那本 Learning Python
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我看英文有障碍
<lwm> 这个不得不english version了..
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 没看中文速度快
<alvin_rxg> cfy: ... 我英语4级没过照样看
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 看是可以嘛，如果是中文3分钟一页，英文就不行了。
<alvin_rxg> 英语5分钟一页呗
<alvin_rxg> 看多了也很快的啊
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 嗯。好吧。直接上英文
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 话说回来，你怎么会没过？
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 同一本书，作者用的词汇都重复的，可以越看越快
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 我没去考
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg:中文三分钟一页，很牛啊
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: not me
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 嗯。
<lwm> 英文技术书籍其实挺好看懂的，难点的是新闻，最难懂的是小说。。
<blueghost> atcho, 在啊， 上次来你没在
<cfy> lwm: alvin_rxg ok,不纠结了。。。。直接上英文
<atcho> blueghost: hi
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 为啥不考。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 我儿子抢着拖地
<blueghost> alvin_rxg, 我儿子抢着拖地
<atcho> hi blueghost
<alvin_rxg> ...
<cfy> blueghost: 哦。你就是那个阿。。。。
<blueghost> cfy, 怎么
<cfy> blueghost: 没。。。你儿子3岁？
<blueghost> cfy, 5岁了啊
<cfy> blueghost: 哦，记错了。。我记得我暑假的时候，你就让你儿子拖地了。。。
<ofan> 差不多了～
<pocoyo> blueghost: .... 我靠 你可有儿子了？
<ofan> 5岁就可以泡MM了～
<cfy> ofan: ee的儿子就这么干
<lwm> 5岁就知道抢着拖地，不错..
<wmpotato> 小孩子都很想做事的，要好好利用这段时间啊...
<wmpotato> 过了就没机会了..
<zwlz117> wmpotato: 受教了
<cfy> 算了。。。不看programming perl了。看具体数学
<blueghost> lwm, 让儿子认为拖地是一件好玩的事情， 大人会很轻松的。 我儿子还会自己手洗 衣服呢。 不过要在旁边帮帮忙
<lwm> blueghost，我觉得你应该让他觉得拖地是一件很有意义的事
<zwlz117> blueghost:十分难得
<MeaCulpa> googlemaps不会用...怎么删除一个pin?
<pocoyo> lp都木有的人 裸奔去。
<MeaCulpa> 原来要edit模式...
<blueghost> lwm, 我儿子会煮饭
<lwm> blueghost,懂事早,好哇
<blueghost> lwm, 不是懂事， 是他觉得 这些东西是好玩的。 他拖地还乐在其中呢
<blueghost> 我计划 将所有觉得是负担的事情 都 让儿子觉得好玩。 慢慢习惯了， 所有 家务活 都给儿子干。
<wmpotato> blueghost: 你儿子不跟你吵着要电脑玩吗？
<blueghost> wmpotato, 吵呢
<zwlz117> blueghost: 好强
<blueghost> :)
<pocoyo> blueghost: 鬼娃v5
<blueghost> pocoyo, :)
<pocoyo> Timeline到底是什么意思？
<blueghost> pocoyo, 时间轴
<pocoyo> blueghost: 善！！！
<aass> 刚刚中奖了
<aass> 被人口普查的给逮进去了
<wmpotato> aass: 你是黑户？
<kdlijian> aass: 杯具
<lubcat> 。。。。
<XwinX> aass: 怎么逮你？
<lubcat> 被逮之前要查明  来者是否有拘捕证
<aass> kdlijian: 不所啊，到那写上名字，送了个洗衣篮就没了
<kdlijian> aass: 刚吃泡面连中俩卤蛋 ^_^
<administrator_> 大家好  新人 `
<pocoyo> administrator_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<kdlijian> ad
<kdlijian> administrator_: 这名字拉风
<aass> kdlijian: 哪天我去了，就没有这么好运了
<kdlijian> aass: 可不是嘛。我信。
<administrator_> 我说话有人看见没
<miosec> administrator:你应该改root
<aass> kdlijian: 哈哈
<aass> miosec: 有道理
<administrator_> 新手上路  不太了解linux
<miosec> administrator:win下过来的吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> 北京的交通...
<administrator_> 恩
<wmpotato> administrator_: 你这个名字很拉风啊，给人的第一印象就是大牛..
<aass> kdlijian: ibus我还没有装上呢
<aass> kdlijian: 现在用拼音打字特别慢
<kdlijian> aass: 怎么回事来着？
<administrator_> 那怎么办
<administrator_> 昵称貌似无法更改 谁指导一下
<vissible> kdlijian, 你是不是吃的上品酸豆角的泡面啊？我中午也中了一个
<miosec> aass：ubuntu安装的时候最好连网线，虽然费时间，却可以省去你很多以后设置安装的时间。
<aass> 不知道，我下了源码装了一次，但是凋不出来
<aass> miosec: gentoo
<nprobe> 好了 原来是不支持中文昵称
<kdlijian> vissible: 一个系列的，我吃的上品卤蛋红烧。拿着一张中奖卡过去买，撕开一看又中了一个，吃得爽。
<aass> kdlijian: 源码装也不行
<nprobe> 还是不太习惯linux  在linux下delphi的编译环境无法执行 不知道有解决方案没
<kdlijian> aass: 尽量不用源码装。升级时会给你搞掉。
<miosec> nprobe:google
<aass> kdlijian: 我要是有这运气……下辈子吧
<nprobe> 有谁拿delphi写玩具的
<vissible> kdlijian, 我都不知道在哪兑啊
<aass> kdlijian: 再装呗
<nprobe> 学习ubuntu给我感觉很困惑 完全没有头绪
<ofan> delphi现在感觉都销声匿迹了
<kdlijian> aass: 是，我记得了，装上了但是调不出来，我没用过那玩意，不会弄。
<MeaCulpa> delphi... 还是pascal
<nprobe> 没办法 可能是最初选择的时候错了
<aass> kdlijian: scim装不上二笔啊
<nprobe> 这的气氛我很喜欢  很纯净
<MeaCulpa> delphi的悲剧是注定的，在微软头上搞form, api, 找死
<kdlijian> vissible: 在哪儿买的到哪儿兑呗。
<spikerman> 谁能告诉我怎么查看vim的帮助文件，例如usr_01.txt
<aass> kdlijian: 用拼音难受死了
<kdlijian> aass: 我只会用拼音。谁叫你非主流。
<vissible> kdlijian, 我在物美买的
<aass> kdlijian: 要的就是个性
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你在北京是不是爽歪了
<nprobe> 我喜欢这种纯粹的讨论  能找到最初在水木清华聊天室下的那种感觉
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席v5
<aass> kdlijian: 你不用二笔，如果你用了也会迷上的
<wmpotato> spikerman: :help， 然后查找usr_01.txt
<pocoyo> nprobe: 老神仙///
<kdlijian> aass: 你到#gentoo-cn吼吼这个问题看看有人答吗
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛也v5...
<MeaCulpa> roylez 我对过中科院计算所正在召开蛋白质计算研讨会
<spikerman> wmpotato,  恩，我刚看到，谢谢
<kdlijian> aass: 二笔名字多不好听。
<MeaCulpa> roylez 不是你本行么
<roylez_> 差不多
<aass> kdlijian: 超强二笔，这样好听了吧
<nprobe> 都是学什么专业的或者是从事什么职业的 我想了解一下ubuntu下的用户群概念
<aass> kdlijian: 关键是好用就行了
<kdlijian> aass: 更2了
<aass> kdlijian: 你有品
<Genieliu> 貌似google被墙了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 照我前几年的转行速度，10年后我就干过大把的行业了
<kdlijian> Genieliu: 还别说，昨天全线不能访问，我这里。
<nprobe> google 被强的不只一次了 现在中国大陆的GOOGLE已经是阉割版了
<Genieliu> kdlijian, 是教育网么？
<miosec> spikerman:貌似你可以
<wmpotato> nprobe: 机械， 很郁闷的不能用AC，SW，ANSYS（不好下），...
<kdlijian> Genieliu: 不是。
<miosec> spikerman:貌似你可以输入vimtutor来根据教程学习
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我今天在驻地附近找了个健身房，拉屎和洗澡终于解决了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 除了awesome，你还用过什么
<aass> kdlijian: 二毛非怎么样
<nprobe> 上个月把google 的gae域名绑定用的服务器墙了  导致我博客挂了`
<kdlijian> Genieliu: 也不懂什么是教育网。以前在学校也不觉得自己是教育网。
<Genieliu> 谁能教我怎么在ubuntu下翻墙啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez fluxbox blackbox kde dwm fvwm 啥的，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有windows explorer
<kdlijian> aass: 折腾吧。
<miosec> kdljian:貌似是有那么几个大网络，跟网络建设的历史有关。
<huntxu> roylez_:
<nprobe> 最简单的翻墙 就是vpn和代理服务器了
<spikerman> miosec, 输入那个是乱码
<Genieliu> kdlijian, 可能你们以前学校用的不是教育网？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 拉屎路边上不就可以了吗，至于洗澡，北方冬天三个月洗一次不行吗
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<kdlijian> miosec: 我估计我们学校不是。烂学校。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: dwm...
<aass> kdlijian: ibus一定要征服！！
<kdlijian> Genieliu: 不知道阿，反正连教育网的源没感觉快，也没IPV6,由此我怀疑。
<wmpotato> roylez: 三月一次澡...有这么夸张吗？
<miosec> spikerman:不会啊，你在图形界面终端还是字符界面输的啊
<Genieliu> kdlijian, 我们有ipv6的
<spikerman> miosec, 不是在gvim里
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: awesome升级把配又搞挂了，正好 xphe??? 啥的也挂了，想试试wmii，可ruby-wmii是07年的版本，老多不兼容
<blueghost> Genieliu, ssh 通道
<miosec> spikerman:不支持中文呗，zhcon之
<kdlijian> Genieliu: 那样还用翻墙吗？IVP6方便。
<fhong> :-D哈尔滨……天天洗
<roylez_> wmpotato: 没， MeaCulpa 可以
<fhong> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<huntxu> roylez_: 看来有希望
<Genieliu> blueghost,  在windows我是改host上youtube的，不知道怎么用ssh
<kdlijian> miosec: zhcon支持UTF-8吗？
<roylez_> huntxu: ....
<nprobe> wine photoshop 快捷键问题怎么解决 谁指点一下
<huntxu> roylez_: 话说12号是公众假期，亚运会
<wmpotato> MeaCulpa: roylez 说的是真的吗？
<huntxu> roylez_: 我刚查的..
<blueghost> Genieliu, google ssh 通道
<MeaCulpa> roylez， 下次你路边，我微观
<Genieliu> blueghost, ok
<MeaCulpa> 围观
<blueghost> gebjgd, 或者 vpn
<blueghost> gebjgd, 不好意思， 不是跟你说
<MeaCulpa> roylez 所以我留了个fluxbox
<blueghost> Genieliu, 或者 vpn。 其他方法问别人。 我只知道这两个， 还有 tor
<roylez_> 我也一样
<Genieliu> kdlijian, 有ipv6不翻墙还是不能上外网啊
<MeaCulpa> 我两天不洗澡都受不了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: fluxbox好看，就是好像不能设margin
<MeaCulpa> roylez  fluxbox要的就是懒得设置
<kdlijian> 用ipv6翻墙吧 好像 找通道
<miosec> kdlijian:不太清楚，你查查吧，我看会电视睡了，明天还得面试。
<MeaCulpa> 基本就弄个自己喜欢的 theme
<blueghost> Genieliu, 不好意思， 我不识数， 是三个， ssh 通道， vpn， tor。 其他方法问高手
<kdlijian> miosec: 什么方面的工作？
<nprobe> 用了10几年的win系统  突然给他格了  换LINUX还真不习惯
<wmpotato> nprobe: 你肯定是高手，我win才用了两年不到
<blueghost> nprobe, 你真老
<MeaCulpa> nprobe: 用过win3.2么
<nprobe> 用过`
<blueghost> MeaCulpa, 你更老
<MeaCulpa> windows 3.x  有 平铺wm的精髓
<blueghost> nprobe, dos 用过吗
<nprobe> 3.2 95 98 me 2000 xp
<MeaCulpa> 远胜于现在那些 gnome kde
<MeaCulpa> win 3.1 至少键盘也能操作
<nprobe> 我在386下用过 qbase编译计算器
<nprobe> 最初接触编程的时候
<blueghost> nprobe, 286 用过吗
<nprobe> 没`
<MeaCulpa> dos比较牛逼， 玩个游戏都要开内存
<blueghost> nprobe, 还是够老了
 * MeaCulpa 用过手指头，NB否？
<void1> emm386
<void1> himem.sys
<nprobe> 为难我了 呵呵  大家说笑了
<MeaCulpa> 我还用过绳子打结
<MeaCulpa> NB否
 * blueghost 崇拜 nprobe 
<MeaCulpa> 基本是旧石器时代
 * blueghost 崇拜 MeaCulpa 
<wmpotato> 折腾过一年Win，一年Lin，大家尽情鄙视我吧..
<MeaCulpa> win NB
 * blueghost 鄙视 wmpotato 
<nprobe> 我羡慕你  wmpotato
<MeaCulpa> 微软有好多补充命令包的
<wmpotato> nprobe: Why
 * blueghost 强烈鄙视 wmpotato 
<nprobe> 转向比较容易
<nprobe> 3=>
<wmpotato> nprobe: 也许吧..
<blueghost> nprobe, 应该说他年轻， 大好前途
<nprobe> 是啊  怎么指定回复人呢 各位
<aass> kd
 * blueghost 鄙视 但羡慕 wmpotato 
<nprobe> 不太会用这 东西
<nprobe> kd aass
<wmpotato> blueghost: 在这方面我没前途...我要是精通Fortran就有钱途了...
<aass> kdlijian: app-i18n/ibus-1.3.99.20101028 failed
<blueghost> nprobe, 打别人的名字然后加个,
<nprobe> kd aass, 测试
<kdlijian> aass: 是阿，那天装第二次的时候failed了
<nprobe> 还是不太懂  给个里据
<blueghost> nprobe, 局势这样
<wmpotato> nprobe: 可以用tab补全的吧
 * blueghost 感觉自己很损
<kdlijian> aass: 看下Log
<kdlijian> aass: 看提示 给出了log
<nprobe> aass,  这样？
<aass> kdlijian: econf failed就这两行
<blueghost> nprobe, 打前面两三个子 然后 tab
<aass> nprobe: 什么
<nprobe> kdlijian,   还是不太懂
<blueghost> nprobe, 打前面两三个子 然后 tab
<nprobe> 后面不是冒号
<kdlijian> nprobe: 什么不懂？
<blueghost> nprobe, 你客户端设置的
<nprobe> blueghost,   显示出来 后面是个逗号
<blueghost> nprobe, 你客户端设置的
<nprobe> 其实无所谓了  基本可以用了
<nprobe> thank's all man
<kdlijian> aass: econf那就杯具了 没具体的了？查看这哥log: /usr/tmp/portage/里的
<nprobe> linux  有没有常驻的软件 msn有linux版没？
<blueghost> nprobe%@$ 现在后面是什么
<nprobe> 被QQ 洗脑了 大家见笑
<nprobe> blueghost,  ?
<aass> kdlijian: gtk-doc 没有开
<blueghost> nprobe%@$ 不用qq很多年了
<MeaCulpa> nprobe: msn完全可以用第三方的client, 比如pidgin, aMsn
<nprobe> blueghost, 那你用什么
<blueghost> nprobe%@$ 什么都不用
<kdlijian> aass: ibus没开gtk,是这个意思吗／
<nprobe> blueghost,     不得不用的
<blueghost> 谁还记得 用 icq 的年代
<blueghost> icq 现在还有吗
<wmpotato> nprobe: h还有emesene
<aass> kdlijian: 安装时要开启的，但是没有开启
<void1> icq aim
<blueghost> I Seek You
<wmpotato> blueghost: 我注册了个icp，忘了账号了
<nprobe> QQ 最早不就是 叫 oicq 么 模仿ICQ 广告词 在前面加了个OH 叫 oh i seek you!
<wmpotato> blueghost: icq
<kdlijian> aass: 那就开启 然后再装试试？你会开吗？
<aass> kdlijian: how
<blueghost> 雅虎通呢
<blueghost> 大家晒晒 用过的 im 软件
<blueghost> 我用过 icq 雅虎通 qq
<blueghost> 没用过 msn
<roylez_> 晒什么晒，踢了
<roylez_> nnnd
<nprobe> 和谐
<kdlijian> aass: 给你开了个私聊窗口
<blueghost> roylez :) 晒晒
<aass> kd
<pocoyo> roylez_: 狗他拜  断网睡觉了
<nprobe> blueghost,    QQ 雅虎 MSN GTALK
<aass> kdlijian: irssi我用的还不熟呢
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...
 * blueghost 将自己凉到月光下
<kdlijian> aass: ctrl+n 就能看到了
<wmpotato> wmpotato: pocoyo的离开信息不错啊...
<wmpotato> 我回复到我自己了...
<wmpotato> exit了，断网了 ...
<madamncu> ?
<nprobe> 现在linux系统在中国大陆还是太弱势了
<nprobe> 软件问题就是软肋  在WIN下是跳软件用在这是有软件就得凑合用
<MeaCulpa> nprobe: 前提是盗版多
<MeaCulpa> nprobe: 要都用免费，开源的，选择也不多的
<nprobe> 就好像拿我的黑莓和谷歌安卓与水果塞班对比一样 软件少
<nprobe> MeaCulpa,   中国版权这种概念是很闪烁的
<blueghost> nprobe :) 软件少就开发啊。 linux 是开发者的天堂
<blueghost> nprobe :) 就是因为上， 所以空间大。 少什么就弄什么
<nprobe> blueghost, 我会努力转型的 正在学习中  现在系统操作还不太明白  还得靠虚拟机应急中
<blueghost> nprobe :) 不喜欢 现在用的 irc? 自己编一个； 不喜欢现在用的窗口管理器？自己编一个；没有 QQ ? 自己编一个
<nprobe> 但是linux给我的第一感觉不错 华而实
<zova> ²»ÖªµÀ´ó¼ÒÄÜ¿´µÄ¼ûÎҵĻ°Ã´£¿ÎÒ½ñÌìÄѵÃÉÏ´Îwindows£¬²»ÖªµÀ±àÂë¶Ô²»¶Ô¡£
<^k^> zova:say 不知道大家能看的见我的话么？我今天难得上次windows，不知道编码对不对。 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<blueghost> zova :) 不对
<huntxu> zova: /charset utf8
<nprobe> blueghost,  这是需要适应的  irc对我来说是环境 不是软件
<zova> ÏÖÔÚ¿ÉÒÔ¿´¼ûÂð£¿
<^k^> zova:say 现在可以看见吗？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<blueghost> nprobe :) 我用 linux 只是为了逃离 ms
<blueghost> zova :) 看不见
<aass> kdlijian: look
<nprobe> zova , 的确看不见
<nprobe> micosoft  还是值得尊敬的  至少比mac强点
<zova> unknown command
<blueghost> 谁 是因为 不想用 微软的 而用 linux 的
<nprobe> blueghost,  Me
<huntxu> zova: what's your client
<zova> mirc
<huntxu> 谁帮帮他吧
<blueghost> nprobe :) 如果 我这里 有 mac 的，可能用的就不是 linux。 我单纯是不想用微软的任何东西
<huntxu> charset都没有，真悲剧
<nprobe> blueghost,  本来就仰慕linux很久了 最近WIN下360和QQ吵的太热 太烦了 换LINUX 就清净了
<zova> huntxu: yes. i'm in windows now
<nprobe> blueghost,  我不喜欢水果的东西 感觉就是玩具一般的东西
<nprobe> IPOD  是自认为是“潮人”的朋友们手中的玩物而已
<saturn_> 有人吗？
<nprobe> saturn_,   有很多人 - -
<void1> 苹果的东西其实很好用
<blueghost> nprobe :) 那反应美国的性格。 美国都是大男孩
<saturn_> 没用过
<nprobe> void
<nprobe> void1,    举例？
<huntxu> zova: Font...->UTF-8: "Display and Encode"
<huntxu> zova: have a try?
<void1> 不论怎么举，不喜欢或者没用过的人总归会有反例的
<zova> 现在可以了吗？
<saturn_> 我还是喜欢黑莓  自己的也是
<zova> 我好像找到地方处理了
<void1> 只说一个，我老爸老妈用不来电脑的，用ipod touch觉得很方便
<zova> huntxu:可以了吗？
<huntxu> zova: 可以了
<zova> OK
<zova> 奇怪的是为什么Quit:后面的字符都是乱码。我这编码和显示都设置成了utf8 了啊
<saturn_> irc怎么点对点说话？如何操作？
<xc> 哈喽
<zova> saturn：似乎应该私聊
<saturn_> 同志们  谁能给我个eva修正版的deb包
<zova> 我现在对android倒是挺有兴趣的。昨天装了一个android模拟器，不过速度超级慢，有人试过那东西吗？
<silverzhao> 求教：ubuntu下如何播放ape的cue文件？
<saturn_> zova   你是怎么给我发的呢？双击我ID？
<silverzhao> 我用exaile好像不行，只能播放整个ape。
<zova> saturn:不是啊，直接输入就完了
<zova> 呵呵
<blueghost> 谁听英文的。 我想知道 <come together> 是 aerosmith 翻唱 mj 的， 还是反过来
<ofan> me~
<saturn_> ya
<iIE> 请问vim不用:w如何保存文件
<iIE> 不退出
<MeaCulpa> 为什么不w
<saturn_> 谁能给我个eva修正版的deb包
<Neegative> beatles 的
<iIE> MeaCulpa: 主要不":"
<blueghost> 好像屁头死也唱过
<huntxu> iIE: 好奇怪的需求，为什么不:...
<wangxing> clear
<iIE> 听说:wq是一个很坏的习惯
<iIE> 还有:23
<BOYPT> .........
<MeaCulpa> 用echo写文档吧
<huntxu> iIE: 那你别按q就是了...
<ilazy> blueghost: 来了哦。
<ilazy> iIE: 那wq!呢？
<ilazy> XD
<iIE> huntxu: 不是q的意思，建议:wq->ZZ,:q!->ZQ
<zova> iIE:是不用w还是不用:啊
<huntxu> iIE: don't know why
<BOYPT> =.=  map <C-s> :w不就可以了
<zova> iIE:wq是保存退出，如果不打算保存的话就直接q!就可以了啊
<blueghost> 来了
<blueghost> 你听 英文歌的吗
<blueghost> ilazy :) 你听 英文歌的吗
<blueghost> ilazy :) 看 wiki <come together> 是屁头死的， aerosmith 翻唱的。 是吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 要听张学友的情网XD
<iIE> zova: 用ZZ代替:wq,用ZQ代替:q!
<ilazy> blueghost:在听张学友的情网XD
<silverzhao> 大家是怎么播放ape文件的丫？
<ilazy> blueghost: 你在哪里看的嘛。lastfm?
<zova> iIE:哦，我对vim不是很熟悉，用得少。
<ilazy> silverzhao: deadbeef
<ilazy> gebjgd: 出来吹水了！！！
<silverzhao> ilazy: 郁闷，没听过。我是用exaile的，可是不能读取cue文件。
<iIE> huntxu: 听说尽量少用扩展命令模式
<ilazy> silverzhao: 你可以试试。在linux下软件太多了。没听过正常
<silverzhao> ilazy: 那它可以读取cue文件吗？
<void1> iIE: 没必要人云亦云的，用自己习惯的就好
<MeaCulpa> 我靠，北京的Decathlon和Metro 怎么都那么远
<ilazy> silverzhao: 据gebjgd说可以的。他用过。我的ape都转了。orz
<silverzhao> 哦～多谢，我去试试！
<silverzhao> 再请教一下，如何用cue文件将ape分轨呢？
<zova> 咦，现在没人说话？
<ilazy> silverzhao: 呃？
<ilazy> silverzhao: http://www.ziki.com/en/congxin+1791/post/ubuntu-linux-cueflac-ape+4770901
<^k^> ⇪ title: Tian Congxin - ubuntu linux下使用.cue对flac/ape分轨及转码
<ilazy> ^k^: 以为您沉默了XD
<blueghost> ilazy :) 我掉了
<blueghost> ilazy :) come together 屁头死，aerosmith，迈克杰逊 都唱过
<blueghost> ilazy :) http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/3K3P9n5i3hI/
<blueghost> ilazy :) http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAxMzQ5MjA=.html
<ilazy> blueghost: 呃。要的。我去看下。
<ilazy> blueghost: no floods.XD
<blueghost> ilazy :) http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTA5ODE3MjQw.html
<blueghost> ilazy :) aerosmith 那吐痰的动作挺帅。 谁说老外不吐痰的。
<blueghost> ilazy :) 貌似 aerosmith 吐痰是指定动作
<ilazy> blueghost: all right..
<blueghost> ilazy :) 那是我掉之后说的。 我不知道我掉了
<ilazy> blueghost: 那你就是没有说过啊。
<blueghost> ilazy :) 那情形有点 好玩。 一直说，一直说， 没有意识到自己已经不在线， 根本发不出去。 但还是 一直说 一直说 一直说 一直说
<ilazy> :-D
<blueghost> :)
<ilazy> blueghost: 有点闹，不太适合现在听。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我设置了hints之后。用了Stheiti
<gebjgd> ilazy: 这样就不会毛茸茸的了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 说啥子哦
<gebjgd> ilazy: 字体
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哦。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 似乎我的也设定了
<ilazy> gebjgd:  Xft.antialias: true  Xft.hinting: true Xft.hintstyle: hintslight  Xft.lcdfilter: lcddefault  Xft.rgba: rgb Xft.dpi: 96
<ilazy> gebjgd: 在~/.Xresouces里设定的
<gebjgd> 针对lcd的
<wukong> C＋＋中到的一个结构体数组的指针，如何知道这个结构体有多少个元素
<silverzhao> 求教：如何用cue文件分轨ape？
<ilazy> silverzhao: 刚刚不是发链接给您 了？
<silverzhao> ilazy: 晕，刚刚没有看到。多谢了！我现在去看看。
<ilazy> silverzhao: 什么不懂先google.当然你要会找对关键词。
<silverzhao> ilazy: 我刚刚一直在google的，不过它说需要一个mac解码器，我下载了一个编译安装，不过有问题。你给的那个链接和我看到的是一样的。
<ilazy> silverzhao: 哦。那就是另外的问题啰。
<silverzhao> ilazy: 嗯，我再到网上研究研究。
<silverzhao> ilazy: 多谢你了！
<wukong> Quit
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么不听daydream
<blueghost> ilazy :) 什么 daydream
<ilazy> blueghost: 你知道陈扬么
<ilazy> blueghost: 那首beautiful lady就在Daydream里。
<blueghost> ilazy :) 不知道，不听歌已经很久了。 现在每天 听 guns n' roses 中国民主。 到 falungong 那句就反复听
<blueghost> ilazy :) 知道 高潮
<blueghost> ilazy :) 直到 高潮
<ilazy> blueghost: :-D
<ilazy> blueghost: http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/gimp-2-8-features-preview-april-2010
<blueghost> ilazy :) 怎么
<ilazy> blueghost: 12月就要出新版gimp了，支持单窗口和多窗口的切换
<ilazy> blueghost: 你对gimp熟悉吗
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> ilazy :) 不熟悉
<chengjiangtao> 大家好
<ilazy> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/122202
<chengjiangtao> 有人说话吗
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 你好
<ilazy> blueghost: 那些星星是我添加的。XD
<chengjiangtao> 好
<chengjiangtao> 你用的是士林木枫的版本吗
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 不是。有何问题，提吧，虽然我不一定懂。XD
<chengjiangtao> 我是新手
<chengjiangtao> 装了十个小时才装上的
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 现在的问题是什么
<chengjiangtao> 二十五G硬盘现在少了六十多G
<ilazy> blueghost: 看到没了啊
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 什么？
<chengjiangtao> 。。。
<chengjiangtao> 这聊天室是叫什么呀
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 这不是很明白啊
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 你是250G的少了60G吧
<chengjiangtao> 是的呀
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 这聊天室叫做#ubuntu-cn
<chengjiangtao> 分区时临时添了个空闲区就这样了
<chengjiangtao> 回到XP下F盘 的内容清光了。
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: sudo fdisk -l把结果贴到http://code.bulix.org
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: YLMF 的还是去 YLMF 问吧…如这边 happyaron 所说： YLMF修改了什么，大家都不知道，很难给你提供帮助
<chengjiangtao> 哦
<chengjiangtao> 你们用的是什么系统呀
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: 再怎么的， linuxmint 都比 ylmf 强
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: distrowatch.com 前20个都可以
<lucky_su> chenghaibo, 反正这个问题也比较简单，贴分区表出来看看就明白了。
<ilazy> alvin_rxg: XD，那倒也是。有没得ylmf的频道哦。XD
<alvin_rxg> ilazy: 他们用 qq群
<chengjiangtao> 有中文版的嘛
<ilazy> 我晕。
<lucky_su> alvin_rxg, ylmf深得中国山寨的真传。。。
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 都有中文版 。
<chengjiangtao> 界面和XP一样
<alvin_rxg> ylmf 没做好，拿出来让人笑话。现在不知道情况如何
 * pityonline 这个频道有ubuntu或linux官方的人吗？我想了解些关于tux标志相关的问题
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: 如果你要界面，那你干脆回去使用 windows xp。别用 ylmf
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 界面换个主题就是了。
<chengjiangtao> 我只是试玩一下。
<lucky_su> pityonline, 那最好你直接给官方法律顾问发邮件问。
<ilazy> pityonline: 我不是。不过我在linuxtoy里回复过了我对这件事中有关的法律问题。
<pityonline> lucky_su: ilazy 我这英文，高二……
<chengjiangtao>  linuxmint可用的软件多吗
<lucky_su> chenghaibo, 分区表搞出来没？就是前面给你贴地址的那个
<ilazy> pityonline: 我们普通网友能做的不多，提醒一下版本人和侵权人。当然，如果有律师执业的还可以帮他们打一下官司
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: 和 ubuntu 一样
<ilazy> pityonline: 我们普通网友能做的不多，提醒一下版权人和侵权人。当然，如果有律师执业的还可以帮他们打一下官司
<pityonline> ilazy: 我在想如果涉及法律程序，会不会产生费用？
<chengjiangtao> 我就是不太会分区，六十G 的硬盘昨天分出一个一百G的区
<alvin_rxg> chengjiangtao: http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity  这里前20的都比较不错
<^k^> ⇪ title: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
<ilazy> pityonline: 费用。至多是诉讼费，如果请律师的话就会有律师费（律师免费也可以XD），因为外国人只能请中国的律师。
<ilazy> pityonline: 这里涉及的问题有些复杂。orz
<pityonline> ilazy: 这的确有些复杂了
<houge_langley> 我来了
<flh> alvin_rxg: 您好，我晚上安装了arch  可是ati显示的驱动安装不了，在debian  ubuntu 下，都弄成了，请提示一下？
<pityonline> houge_langley: :)
<houge_langley> pityonline: 勇哥到哪里了？
<alvin_rxg> flh: archwiki -> beginner's guide
<pityonline> houge_langley: 在了解请律师一方面的事
<pityonline> houge_langley: 这些程序我了解得太少
<chengjiangtao> 这里都是人才，你们发的我都看不懂。英文底子太差了
<flh> alvin_rxg: 晚照 archwiki 方式做，没起色
<houge_langley> 哦，毕竟需要专家，大家出出点子，怎么应对flypig和dacode……
<pityonline> 如果通过正当方式依然不能阻止flypig及dacode对tux形象的侵害，我只能以其人之道，还治其人之身了……
<ilazy> pityonline: 外国人，如需委托律师代理诉讼活动，民诉法规定，必须委托中国律师。:)
<alvin_rxg> flh: 哪步有问题？
<ilazy> pityonline: 所以，如果想产生较少的费用的话，估计找志愿律师会比较好。
<pityonline> ilazy: 中国有linux基金会成员或组织吗？
<ilazy> pityonline: 这我不知道。
<houge_langley> ilazy: 效果如何呢？我觉得通知上游比较好
<chengjiangtao> 大家都用啥平台的啊
<pityonline> ilazy: 如果中国没有，那找国外的linux基金会跑中国来请律师打这么个小官司，太绕道了
<flh> alvin_rxg:  如果安装好了，arch上，命令行下有没有调节分辨率的命令，，，ubuntu 下  amdcccle  那样的命令？
<houge_langley> pityonline: Mozilla就是Linux基金会的一员
<ilazy> houge_langley: 普通网友只能告知版权人和侵权人，如果是律师的话，还可以代理诉讼，当然可以先发律师函。XD
<alvin_rxg> flh: what's that? amdccle?
<houge_langley> ilazy: 哦，酱紫……
<alvin_rxg> flh: X 默认识别的分辨率不对？
<ilazy> houge_langley: 我们想再怎么样，也无能为力。走法律途径的话，就像我刚刚说的。
<lucky_su> 啥事啊？
<pityonline> ilazy: 感觉这个比较麻烦
<flh> alvin_rxg:  amdcccle
<lucky_su> 一头雾水
<chengjiangtao> 这里有美眉吗
<pityonline> ilazy: 不如到英文linux聊天室里直接说算了
<houge_langley> 走法律途径是个保险的方法
<alvin_rxg> flh: 你还是装 catalyst 吧
<ilazy> pityonline: 这属于民事侵权，只能由受侵权人去主张权利。
<houge_langley> pityonline: 直接通知上游……
<lucky_su> houge_langley, 啥事讨论的这么欢？
<flh> alvin_rxg:  我有外接的显示器，所以要用它
<pityonline> ilazy: houge_langley 我都不知道上游是谁谁谁……
<alvin_rxg> flh: xrandr 就可以做到
<flh> alvin_rxg:  是的，这个弄好了
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 在这里找meimei,笑话啦。这里倒是很多geek.
<alvin_rxg> flh: catalyst... 我不清楚
<houge_langley> lucky_su: 关于linuxtoy上淘宝商家把tux丑化的事情
<pityonline> 明天周一应该都上班了，看linuxtoy上有没有新消息，再就是看dacode是否有回应
<flh> alvin_rxg:  安装它，源里说没有  catalyst...
<chengjiangtao> 有没有L可用的淘宝旺旺
<houge_langley> pityonline: 可以联系下mazilla驻京办事处
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 这里用什么版本的人都有，但是，我们很少见到有人用ylmf.然后上这里的。
<chengjiangtao> 我啊
<chengjiangtao> 我用雨林的
<ilazy> chengjiangtao: 我说很少。
<alvin_rxg> flh: 源里是没有
<flh> alvin_rxg:  是啊，我照着贴子说法，安装找不到
<alvin_rxg> flh: aur..
<alvin_rxg> flh: which forum?
<chengjiangtao> 。。。
<chengjiangtao> 大家英语都不错吧。
<flh> alvin_rxg:  目前是 sudo xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync  再 ……………………
<blueghost> ilazy :) 好刺眼
<alvin_rxg> flh: ... 每次都得操作？
<lucky_su> houge_langley, I see ... Just let them have their fun...
<flh> alvin_rxg:  仅一次，
<alvin_rxg> flh: 重启失效了
<chengjiangtao> 有人用红旗的嘛
<flh> alvin_rxg:  xrandr 方法一直成功，就ati,弄不上，我要的是ati驱动里面有一个hdmi音频，使得外接显示器有音频
<alvin_rxg> flh: => #archlinux
<ilazy> blueghost: 没有吧。
<lucky_su> houge_langley, 我不觉得有太大的问题，并且。。。没人会觉得那个是linux的那个企鹅。。。
<ilazy> blueghost: 我减少几个就行了。
<pityonline> 刚才我掉线了吗？
<ilazy> pityonline: 是的
<pityonline> ilazy: …… 我说咋没反应了
<flh> alvin_rxg:  还有人让我：官方驱动吗?aur找catalyst .然后自己打包
<alvin_rxg> flh: yo, right
<jamesfung> 请教大家一个问题，有人用过xset dpms force off这个命令吗？
<jamesfung> 一个关屏幕显示的命令
<gebjgd> jamesfung: To control Energy Star (DPMS) features:
<gebjgd> 	-dpms      Energy Star features off
<jamesfung> 恩我知道我试用过，但是用了之后大概5-20秒不等的时间里面屏幕自己又重新亮起来了
<jamesfung> 不知道什么问题..
<ilazy> pityonline: 关键在于这话怎么理解。Permission to use and/or modify this image is granted provided you acknowledge me lewing@isc.tamu.edu and The GIMP if someone asks.
<jamesfung> 稍微查过了一下ubuntuforums.org,好像老外们也没有什么解答..不知道大家有没有任何的idea
<pityonline> ilazy: 我英文太差了
<blueghost> ilazy :) 不用啦， 对 ps 和审美我不懂的。
<gebjgd> jamesfung: xset s off -dpms &
<ilazy> pityonline: 根据这句话，tux的事可能并不被认为是侵权，因为这里是允许修改的。并不是我们常见的CC授权。
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 我这里没有任何问题
<pityonline> ilazy: 不管tux作者是否可以原谅这种不讲道德的行为，我个人不会眼瞅着流氓妄为的，大不了我去搞dacode，反正是以dacode名义发售的
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 放到.xinitrc中。但是我不用gdm
<houge_langley> lucky_su: 此言差异，还是呀关注的，国人对版权就是太忽视才又现在这种商业环境，我们力所能及的事情还是要尽力完成
<pityonline> ilazy: cc授权好像有一条“非商业使用”吧？他那就是卖钱呀？
<jamesfung> gebjgd:你是notebook吗？我那边是只能够关屏幕一小段时间，不知道会不会是显卡驱动问题
<ilazy> pityonline: 但是我说这里不是CC
<ilazy> pityonline: 授权的就是刚刚给你的那个信息。在他的博客上的
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 我没有台式机
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 2个笔记本
<pityonline> ilazy: 嗯
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 我用gnome的powermanager
<ilazy> pityonline: 只是说这里的修改包括不包括丑化，如果不包括的话，又算侵权了。orz
<lucky_su> houge_langley, 主要是这事真是芝麻蒜皮一样的。。。
<pityonline> ilazy: 没关系，即使不侵权我也不会让这种人继续这样做下去的
<jamesfung> gebjgd: 哦....这就奇怪了..我看ubuntu forumn上面有一些人说是powermanager的问题,看来现在这个也得排除了..不知道是不是gdm里面的某个软件的bug
<houge_langley> lucky_su: 在力所能及的范围内，尽力吧，不能再烂下去了，你说呢，兄弟。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://i53.tinypic.com/23kylux.jpg  http://i53.tinypic.com/2w6t4iw.jpg  长度不够了…都重叠了部分信息～
<lucky_su> houge_langley, 法院里几十万的经济官司都办不过来呢，这种事情就是搁街道办事处人都懒得管。。。
<ilazy> pityonline: 非法律途径了。XD
<jamesfung> gebjgd: anyway谢谢了
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 不用gdm，太丑
<pityonline> ilazy: 如果法律途径解决不了，我可以通过我的个人途径，当然只是个人行为，不以linux名义来进行操作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 盖住了什么？
<pityonline> ilazy: 反正这种事情，长眼睛的人都看得明白的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: weather 和 music 用同一个 widget，8 sec 切换
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真累
<houge_langley> pityonline, ilazy, lucky_su: 先睡了，大家还是冷静行事
<ilazy> houge_langley: 晚安。
<pityonline> houge_langley: 晚安
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ... 长度不够了嘛
<ilazy> gebjgd: 又折腾tint2？
<pityonline> ilazy: 明天看看情况再做下一步决定吧6
<gebjgd> ilazy: 看清楚了，再说话
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你的眼神和智力最近有很大的退步
<ilazy> gebjgd: 实在看不出来。万望赐教。
<gebjgd> ilazy: <alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://i53.tinypic.com/23kylux.jpg  http://i53.tinypic.com/2w6t4iw.jpg  长度不够了…都重叠了部分信息～
<gebjgd> ilazy: 看清楚了是谁发的
<ilazy> :-D
<aass> kdlijian: 刚刚误操作
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 不过你说的那个问题我也遇到过
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 但是我后来用了现在的设置就没事了
<jamesfung> gebjgd: 什么设置阿？
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 刚才不是和你说了恶魔
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 刚才不是和你说了么#
<gebjgd> jamesfung: xset s off -dpms & 放到 .xinitrc
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 你用gdm的话放到,profiler
<jamesfung> gebjgd: 哦..好，我试试，刚才没get到你的意思，谢谢了
<jamesfung> gebjgd: 但是我有疑问，把那行命令放到.profile里面的意义不是在login的时候run这个命令吗？
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 你用什么发行版的？
<paipai> 0
<jamesfung> gebjgd:10.04
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 难怪。
<jamesfung> gebjgd:怎么了?
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 找下gnome的设置吧
<jamesfung> gebjgd: 是哪一个设置？关于哪方面的？
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 不清楚， 发帖子问ubuntu之神吧
<gebjgd> jamesfung: ee
<jamesfung> gebjgd: ubuntu之神？你是说是ubuntu 国内论坛吗？
<gebjgd> jamesfung: ee
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 论坛找找个名字吧
<gebjgd> jamesfung: 国语论坛
<jamesfung> gebjgd:哦，好我迟些上去问问～谢谢了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我很欣赏孟非
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不认识。什么 人
<gebjgd> ilazy: 他在电视上说出了我最想说的一句话
<gebjgd> ilazy: 非诚勿扰主持人
<ilazy> gebjgd: 男的吗
<gebjgd> ilazy: 对
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你想说什么就说吧。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 湖南台吗
<gebjgd> ilazy: 周荔波说过一句话
<ilazy> gebjgd: 您请说，别拐弯了，不用扯那么多的人。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 周立波：“喝咖啡的怎么能和吃大蒜的在一起？
<ilazy> :-D
<gebjgd> ilazy: 孟非在节目中说， "我觉得认为喝咖啡很高雅的人就是在装13"
<gebjgd> ilazy: 原话
<ilazy> 唉就伵字嘛，门当户对。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 太给力了
<ilazy> 汗
<ilazy> 装l3时代
<ilazy> 能装就装吧。:-D
<chenwl> hi
<ilazy> gebjgd: 不过你不得不承认，这个社会存在某种分层。文化的差异
<flh> alvin_rxg: 没有成功，
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我安装了gnome后，现在输入法能用了
<kdlijian> flh: gnome很给力
<blueghost> ilazy :) 装什么
<ilazy> blueghost: 没啥子。怎么现在才出来
<iori> sb们晚上好。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> ib-perl :) 看到了吗， 我永远是笑脸迎人
<flh> blueghost: gnome啊
<blueghost> flh :) 我都抛弃了 gnome 了， 你怎么还装他。
<blueghost> flh :) 你想反潮流吗
<ilazy> blueghost: 您知道有笑面虎这个词吧:-D。btw，怎么设定，你用的是什么client？
<flh> blueghost: 我没有办法，第一次用arch,
 * blueghost 无语
<blueghost> 又一个 ubuntu 的叛徒
<ilazy> blueghost: 你用arch吗。wellcome!
 * blueghost 致死不渝 地 坚守 ubuntu 阵地
<flh> blueghost: xchat 我又进不了这里，原来用irssi  没有输入法，现在fcitx能用了
<ilazy> blueghost: 我就说不对，原来多了一个l
<blueghost> ilazy :) 多了什么 l
<ilazy> blueghost: wellcome! 应该是welcome!
<blueghost> ilazy :) 有区别吗
<flh> blueghost: gnome用不用，要看情况，我为了弄外接显示器上的hdmi, 才安装的，不然，不行
<ilazy> blueghost: 当我没说。XD
<blueghost> flh :) 外接 显示器??? 什么意思
<blueghost> flh :) 多显示器???
<ilazy> blueghost: http://reciteword.cosoft.org.cn/yaoguang/wenjing.php
<flh> alvin_rxg: 如果我能安装好ati,只有这样，外接显示器才能得用爽
<blueghost> flh :) 解释一下
<flh> alvin_rxg: 刚才 yaourt -S catalyst 还是失败
<blueghost> flh :) 什么是外接显示器?? 多个显示器吗
<blueghost> ilazy :) 给的什么， 打不开
<flh> blueghost: 是的，笔记本太小
<alvin_rxg> flh: => #archlinux
<blueghost> flh :) 我没试过， 但看截图 其他的 wm 也行啊， 像 awesame
<blueghost> ilazy :) 女朋友???
<flh> blueghost: 各有各路，入门者无路，哈哈
<ilazy> blueghost: 别乱猜 。和我没关系
<blueghost> alvin_rxg :) 看我笑脸迎人的
<blueghost> flh :) 你太文艺了， 不懂你说的
<flh> alvin_rxg: ati若是安装成了，怎么测试？命令
<iori> 用什么命令查看在线用户
<alvin_rxg> flh: duno
<flh> alvin_rxg: 谢谢主
<flh> alvin_rxg: sudo: duno: command not found
<blueghost> ilazy :) 哦
<alvin_rxg> duno... don't know....
<blueghost> flh :) :-)
<aaron__> help
<blueghost> iori :) sb 表示不会
<blueghost> aaron__ :) 说
<aaron__> blueghost: :)
<ilazy> blueghost: 你的msn是多少啊。
<blueghost> aaron__ :)
<ilazy> blueghost: 你怎么不上gtalk啊
<blueghost> ilazy :) sb 表示没有
<blueghost> ilazy :) sb 表示没这习惯
<flh> 有朋友在arch上弄ati驱动的没有？？？？？？？
<blueghost> flh :) sb 表示装的是 nv
<aaron__> live
<iori> 晚安了大家。
<aaron__> 晚安，早点休息，高手。
<blueghost> ilazy :)
<ilazy> blueghost: 有何贵干？
<flh> alvin_rxg: 现在开一个 #arch-cn 窗口   而这个窗口又保留，irssi上要怎么弄？
<flh> 想再开一个 #arch-cn 聊天窗口   而这个窗口又保留，irssi上要怎么弄？
<gebjgd> flh: 你能别用irssi么
<gebjgd> flh: 踏踏实实用xchat
<gebjgd> flh: 没那金钢钻，就别拦那瓷器活
<flh> gebjgd: 笨，只好请教了
<blueghost> flh :) 支持 用 irssi
<gebjgd> flh: 自己wiki
<kdlijian> flh: ctrl+n
<blueghost> ilazy :) 没事就不能对你笑???
<ilazy> blueghost: 也不是:-D。
<blueghost> ilazy :)
<blueghost> ib-perl :) 我就对你笑了， 你想怎么着
<gebjgd> blueghost: 找到孩子他娘了？
<gebjgd> blueghost: 今天你怎么这么美
<blueghost> .......
<blueghost> gebjgd :) 找到 儿媳妇了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 哦
<gebjgd> blueghost: 也不错
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你不扒灰？
 * blueghost 抱儿子过其他房
<aaron__> 我可以在同时以三个以上用户登录 IRC
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你知道什么扒灰么？
<aass_> kdlijian: where are you ?
<blueghost> gebjgd :) 不知道， 下了
<blueghost> ilazy :) 轻轻的飘走了，就像我轻轻的飘来
<ilazy> blueghost: 呃？
<blueghost> ilazy :) 下了
<ilazy> blueghost: 徐志摩，知道吧。
<ilazy> blueghost: 一个浪漫的诗人XD
<ilazy> blueghost: 88.
<aass_> kdlijian: ???
<aaron__> 晕了
<blueghost> ilazy :) 让你一个人陪俩德国人。 他们怪寂寞的
<aaron___> 晕了
<ilazy> blueghost: 没哦。我也有我的耍事
 * blueghost 拨打 120 抢救 aaron__ 
<kdlijian> aass_: 在呢
<aass_> kdlijian: hai shi bu xing
<aaron__> blueghost: 谢谢哈
<aass_> kdlijian: ibus mei qi lai
<zrqlx126> 三更半夜还真是有人不断的加入~~~
<aass> kdlijian: ...
<gebjgd> iPhone手机中诡异夏令时Bug在欧洲大面积发作  <-------apple 2了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 晚起一小时据说
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 恩。哈哈
<blueghost> ilazy:) conky 占内存有 4百多 mb 啊
<ilazy> blueghost: 怎么跑回来了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 告诉你这个震惊的信息啊
<blueghost> ilazy:) conky 占内存有 4百多 mb 啊
<ilazy> blueghost: 不会的。至少我的不会。显示的吧。怎么可以是它。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 是的，没错。 貌似是慢慢累积的。貌似不释放内存
<ilazy> blueghost: 有个词叫内存溢出，是这样吗
<blueghost> ilazy:) 貌似他不会将没用的内存释放出来。总是申请新的内存。
<ilazy> blueghost: >>> 768*0.04=30.72
<ilazy> blueghost: 153 firefox
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我把混合关了。有个感觉 只要开混合，内存会很快的被蚕食
<ilazy> blueghost: 你的conky有问题！！！！
<blueghost> 我退出看看
<gebjgd> ilazy: ofetion升级了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没兴趣。昨天我就看到了。不喜欢中移动。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不用它，那你用什么
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我现在内存是 14%
<blueghost> ilazy:) 刚才是42%
<ilazy> gebjgd: web。
<ilazy> blueghost: 贴一下你的conky.看看是不是很多没用的东西。
<ilazy> blueghost: 是叫你贴图哈
<blueghost> ilazy:) 就那4个，没变。 现在conky内存只有 1.4mb左右
<ilazy> blueghost: 还才。我这里是0.04
<blueghost> .........
<ilazy> blueghost: 你的电脑多少内存哦。。。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你去掉那4个了吗
<blueghost> 0.04%????
<ilazy> blueghost: 还在。是0.04内存。
<ilazy> %
<blueghost> 0.04%????
<ilazy> 鑤了。
<ilazy> blueghost: 0.04,%4orz
<blueghost> ilazy:) conky总吃内存，现在2.3m 刚才1.4mb
<blueghost> ilazy:) 你多大内存啊，怎么会是 0.04%
<ilazy> blueghost: 768
<blueghost> 768G???
<blueghost> 我2G
<ilazy> blueghost: 不用算了。就30MB左右。
<blueghost> conky 总吃内存
<blueghost> 现在2.5M
<blueghost> 2.3->2.4->2.5->2.6
<ilazy> blueghost: 你是用什么看的啊。我是用top看百分比。。
<blueghost> 吃的还挺快的
<blueghost> system monitor
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我是用 conky 看的百分比
<blueghost> 整个的百分比不是单 conky 的
<blueghost> 现在2.7了
<ilazy> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/122234
<blueghost> 2.8了
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, conky 有毛病啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 说明你的脚本很费内存
<blueghost> ilazy:) imagebin.org 我 上不去了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<ilazy> blueghost: 看来你是太闲了啊。不如yes>yes 弄个10分钟。
<blueghost> 我脚本，没做什么
<blueghost> ilazy:) 什么 yes
<ilazy> 在term里输入yes>yes
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我的脚本很省的
<gebjgd> blueghost: linutmint里面弄出来的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我的脚本没干什么啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: lua
<ilazy> blueghost: 贴。别说那么多啊
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 换回长条的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 就是
<blueghost> 3.3MB了现在
<blueghost> 怎么这么吃内存啊
<ilazy> blueghost: 你怎么上不了http://imagebin.org？？？
<blueghost> 你吃内存，也吐出一些啊
<blueghost> ilazy:) 我上去联通 "域名访问提示" 了
<ilazy> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/122235
<blueghost> 总吃不拉， 便秘啊
<ilazy> blueghost: 换个dns啊。
<ilazy> sudo vi /etc/resolve.conf似乎是这样
<gebjgd> blueghost: valgrind
<blueghost> ilazy:) 看到了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 看到了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 什么 valgrind
<blueghost> 他奶奶的 3.6了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你编程就没听说过valgrind?
<gebjgd> blueghost: 查内存泄露的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我不懂术语的。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 应该他只申请不 释放。 应该没泄漏
<ilazy> blueghost: 要么贴配置，要么不用conky了。你自己选吧
<gebjgd> blueghost: 那也是泄露
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 他不回收内存
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用了hints之后 所有的字体都平滑了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看起来有点别扭
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有你之后，我都滑了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你滋润了我的心
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你抚平了我 受伤的心灵
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看不到除你之外的任何人了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 一点湿意也没有
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你是照进我心窗的一缕阳光。 早晨的那种
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我是干人
<gebjgd> blueghost: 看出来了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你用fcitx和 tint2没有冲突么
<blueghost> gebjgd:) tint2 在 gnome 中 和 fcitx 没冲突。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我用了fcitx tint2就会有的时候消失.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 奇怪的是， 在openbox 中 tnt2 和 fcitx 有问题
<gebjgd> ilazy: 就是tint2会被一个透明的东西改住
<gebjgd> ilazy: 遇到过么？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 透明的????
<gebjgd> blueghost: 恩
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 透明不好吗。 看得到内里
<gebjgd> ilazy: 从来没有过？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 没有秘密。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 以前有冲突。现在没了
<gebjgd> blueghost: tint2的就没了一半
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你用的什么版本？
<gebjgd> ilazy: tint2
<gebjgd> ilazy: svn的？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 没了一半也不错。
<ilazy> gebjgd: XD我把系统托盘给关了
 * blueghost 自从发现 conky 狂吃内存， 思想有点混乱
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你说的是systemtray?
<gebjgd> ilazy: 还是运行的程序栏？
<ilazy> gebjgd: tint2 version 0.11。我把fcitx的系统托盘关了。
<blueghost> 恭喜我吧， conky 占了5 mb了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我说的不是fcitx的系统托盘
<ilazy> blueghost: 要么是你的配置有问题。要么是你的程序有问题。
<gebjgd> ilazy: tint2 version 576
<gebjgd> ilazy: 你的？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你说的是fcitx和tint2冲突，是不嘛？
<fishoneeyed> \
<blueghost> ilazy:) 有可能 是 lua 的返回堆栈的问题
<gebjgd> ilazy: 是， 但是我说的冲突是， 有个透明的东西会挡住tint2
<gebjgd> ilazy: 但是不是任务栏
<gebjgd> ilazy: 用了fcitx就会这养
<gebjgd> ilazy: 用了fcitx就会这样
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没遇到过。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没遇到过。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没遇到过。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 有个语句 要通过堆栈获取函数返回数据。 貌似那个堆栈不会释放任何东西。一直增长
<gebjgd> ilazy: ibus的时候没事。所以我的老本子就一直有这个问题
<ilazy> gebjgd: tint2 version 0.11
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 是什么透明的东西
<gebjgd> ilazy: 所以你用的不是svn的
<gebjgd> ilazy: 考虑下用pacman的
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哦。
<blueghost> ilazy:) 最大可能是我有问题
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你么？
<ilazy> blueghost: 刚刚应该跟你说的已经说了。:-D
<gebjgd> ilazy: 恩
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你的有问题了，还推荐别人用啊
<ilazy> blueghost: 他没推荐吧。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 因为它有的时候会挡住已经打开的程序
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我只能盲点鼠标
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我知道了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我老本子上有截图
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你一定开了混合
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你一定开了混合
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你一定开了混合
<gebjgd> ilazy: 很诡异的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 什么混合？
<blueghost> 没有吗
<blueghost> 那就当我没说
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我没用任何compmgr
<gebjgd> blueghost: 从来没用过。慢
<blueghost> 我开了，也试过有个不明飞行物挡住。去不掉， 又不知道是什么来的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 对
<gebjgd> blueghost: 差不多就是那个东西
<gebjgd> blueghost: 但是我没用混合
<blueghost> 不过你没开，那我就不知道了。 我的是因为开了混合的问题。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不是经常有
<gebjgd> blueghost: 是有的时候会出现
<blueghost> 我碰到的不是 tint2 的地方那。 没规律的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 那就是混合的问题了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 关上就是了
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 关了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 混合就是垃圾
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 顺便把 conky 也关了
<ilazy> gebjgd: 哪里有混合？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 把自己也关了
<gebjgd> ilazy: tint2上
<gebjgd> ilazy: 用fcitx就会有的时候出现
<gebjgd> ilazy: ibus没事
<blueghost> gebjgd:) conky 突破 6mb 了
<blueghost> gebjgd:)  有个语句 要通过堆栈获取函数返回数据。 貌似那个堆栈不会释放任何东西。一直增长
<gebjgd> blueghost: 没用过那东西
<blueghost> 更新一次就往堆栈塞东西
<blueghost> 但不吐出来
<blueghost> 可能每次 把那个堆栈清空 就没问题了
<blueghost> 走了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 走了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 走了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 走了
<ilazy> blueghost: 会回来么
<ilazy> blueghost: 想找你吹水的时候总找不到。orz
<blueghost> ilazy:) 不回来了
<blueghost> ilazy:) 忘了我吧
<blueghost> ilazy:) 忘了 在#ubuntu-cn 曾经有个 blueghost
<gebjgd> ilazy: 问你个问题
<blueghost> ilazy:) 压根 blueghost 就没来过
<gebjgd> ilazy: 算了。你可能不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如何在openbox中定时换背景？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能用openbox的设置搞么
<blueghost> gebjgd:) shell 啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) shell 啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不想用shell
<gebjgd> blueghost: 想用wm的配置
<alvin_rxg> wm 不管背景的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我知道
<blueghost> gebjgd:) openbox 好像背景有两种做法，一种是借用 全局的 设置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有没有可能放到一个可以以时间触发的位置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如openbox的配置文件中
<alvin_rxg> 没
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我的就是这个，改 gnome 的背景，openbox 就会变。 一种是有个 bgroot 什么命令设置的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我要自动的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用conky来搞？
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: conky调用脚本？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) shell 啊
<alvin_rxg> ?
<ilazy> gebjgd: Feh，定时执行 orz:-D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: conky exec feh
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你也想猛吃内存吗
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> blueghost: 反正我的conky一直运行
<blueghost> gebjgd:) conky 的 exec 非常低效率的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 10分钟变一次而已
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 没更新周期都调用一次
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 10分钟太频繁了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) .....你更新的太慢了吧。 我是一秒更新一次
<gebjgd> blueghost: .......
<ilazy> blueghost: 放电影的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还频繁？
<alvin_rxg> 频繁
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你的 conky 的更新频率是多少啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 30分钟？
<blueghost> 我是1
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 登陆时换一次
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的电脑能开几个小时不重新登录
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你的 conky 的更新 频率是多少啊
<alvin_rxg> 随你吧，又不是我电脑
<gebjgd> blueghost: 3.0
<gebjgd> blueghost: # Update interval in seconds
<gebjgd> update_interval 3.0
<blueghost> 3.0也是三秒吧
<gebjgd> blueghost: 看英文
<blueghost> gebjgd:)  conky 的 exec 是conky每次更新都调用的。
<blueghost> 用那个，就相当于3秒换一次
<gebjgd> blueghost: execi 300
<gebjgd> blueghost: 就行了
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 哦 还有 execi 这个啊。 不好意思， 我半桶水了
<gebjgd> blueghost: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<blueghost> 没用过， 我只知道 exec 这个
<alvin_rxg> 还有个 execpi 也不错
<blueghost> 本来想弄个 声音采样的 可视化的 组件，需要用外部程序。 看到 exec 后就放弃了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) execpi 是什么
<blueghost> ilazy:) 他奶奶的 conky 要 8mb了
<ilazy> blueghost: 不要怕。restart
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 如果 可以 不同 paper 有不同的背景就好了。 kde 旧版有这功能
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 娱乐的paper背景是裸女
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我觉的 这样比定时更换背景会好
<blueghost> 我不要 conky 了
<blueghost> 我又来了
<alvin_rxg> 计算机是拿来用的… conky 显示必要的信息就够了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问题是太吃内存了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 谁让你用那些不明来源的代码的
<alvin_rxg> 还跟 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 里边的傻B一样，用得高兴呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 呵呵， 但 出问题的是我改写的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我现在猜想， 可能出问题的是一个 lua 调用 绘图库 的一个函数 需要通过 堆栈来获得 返回的数据。 这个函数是我加进去的。 原来没这个函数
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 虽然 不能 保证原来的 就没问题， 但最大的问题是出在这个。
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 绘图函数库有个 函数有个指针参数，通过指针来获得对象值。 lua 本身没有指针这个概念，像这种调用是通过 一个堆栈来保存 这个指针指向对象的值。 我猜想应该是一直将对象放入这个堆栈，而我一直没有释放的缘故
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不明白????
<alvin_rxg> 自己想办法
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 像 void getValue(int* value); 这样的函数， 传递一个地址到这个函数以获得函数处理后的值
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) lua 没有这种做法的， lua 是将 这个值保存在一个堆栈中， 由lua从这个堆栈中获取。 在没释放的情况下，这个堆栈一直增加。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 所以我的 conky 一直吃内存。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 出来
<gebjgd> ilazy: wbar的每次都耍新不干净咋办？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 其实它有个框的。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 洗干净
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不是
<ilazy> gebjgd: 别的东西不要跑到那里去。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 背景换了就煞笔了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 有什么办法？
<ilazy> gebjgd: 没。从来都是右键解决
<gebjgd> ilazy: 鄙视你
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我换背景不经常。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 换bar嘛。Cairo-dock
<gebjgd> ilazy: 不好
<ilazy> gebjgd: veket也没解决这个问题。至少我用的时候是这样的。
<gebjgd> ilazy: veket什么东西？=
<ilazy> gebjgd: 风扇加了食用油就不闹了。XD
<ilazy> gebjgd: 一个puppy修改版 。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 哦
<gebjgd> ilazy: 悲剧阿   http://imagebin.org/122240
<gebjgd> ilazy: 每次都要右键
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我试过的。google反正我都是右键，没感觉是个很大的问题。
<ilazy> gebjgd: http://murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=52415
<^k^> ⇪ title: Puppy Linux Discussion Forum :: View topic - Script refreshes Wbar in XFCE
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你的 tray 里边图标振铎啊……
<alvin_rxg> *真多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一般吧
<alvin_rxg> 我这才3个……
<gebjgd> ilazy: 还不是要杀了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 这招不好
<gebjgd> ilazy: 但是彻底
<ilazy> :-D
<gebjgd> ilazy: -above-desk?
<gebjgd> ilazy: 能管用么
<ilazy> 没
<gebjgd> ilazy: 果真没用
<gebjgd> ilazy: wbar做的时候怎么不考虑下
<ilazy> gebjgd: 反映给开发者吧。XD
<gebjgd> ilazy: .....
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没有wbar的频道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以我对tray的依赖很严重
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 机会很多程序都需要tray
<alvin_rxg> nwn 寻路算法太烂了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我发现杀了wbar的方法是最好的
<gebjgd> ilazy: 那人的脚本没用
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我在想在fvwm里怎么弄。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 有点复杂的命令。唉。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 简单的很
<gebjgd> ilazy: fvwm里面有换桌面的了
<gebjgd> ilazy: 但是是每次启动fvwm的时候换
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我知道，但是怎么弄杀掉又。。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 笨
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我这里不是每次重启都换的
<gebjgd> ilazy: http://code.bulix.org/2t1qkd-78723
<gebjgd> ilazy: 脚本解决
<gebjgd> ilazy: conky 1800s调用一次
<ilazy> gebjgd: 我想每次手动换了。。。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 手动换太累
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我用的都是兔斯基的图片
<ilazy> gebjgd: 真的用脚本了吧XD
<gebjgd> ilazy: 没辙
<ilazy> gebjgd: 已经有方法了不用。。。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我笨……
<gebjgd> ilazy: 什么方法？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 什么方法？
<dadalin> 果然没有还睡的啊
<ilazy> :-Dshell。我倒。
<ilazy> gebjgd: 你不是用了么。你还到处问，不想用shell/
<alvin_rxg> 不用 shell 就用 perl 吧，或者 python, lua, rubby, etc..
<ilazy> gebjgd: linux比win强大的地方在于它的shell，这也是我喜欢linux的原因之一
<gebjgd> ilazy: 是阿
<ilazy> gebjgd: 到了win你可以要弄一个专门的程序来搞定这个
<ilazy> gebjgd: 到了win你可能要弄一个专门的程序来搞定这个
<ilazy> 是可能。说错。
<gebjgd> ilazy: win有bat
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我怎么记得feh有这个定时换背景的功能？
<alvin_rxg> win 还有 vbs
<gebjgd> ilazy: 我去看看
<ilazy> 呃
<gebjgd> ilazy: 操！！！！！！！！！
<gebjgd> ilazy: -D, --slideshow-delay NUM Set delay between automatically changing slides
<gebjgd>      --cycle-once          Exit after one loop through the slideshow
<gebjgd> ilazy: 被你蒙蔽了
<ilazy> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> ilazy: 还脚本
<ilazy> :-D
<ilazy> gebjgd: 都怪我。:-D
<gebjgd> ilazy:  -f, --filelist FILE       Load/save images from/to the FILE filelist
<gebjgd> ilazy: 有文件列表，启动的时候设置好了。自己变的
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛不用 nitrogen 呢？图片质量明显比 feh 好很多
<ilazy> gebjgd: 全都怪我。:-D，是我一个人的错。
<gebjgd> ilazy: 之后-D就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> 和 feh 一样的东西
<ilazy> alvin_rxg: 怎么说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 质量好在哪儿了？
<ilazy> alvin_rxg: 那个质量
<alvin_rxg> 图片质量，线条平滑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也有feh那么多功能？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如何对一个目录轮询？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: man里写不清晰
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 实现feh -f -D的功能
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: -D, --slideshow-delay NUM Set delay between automatically changing slides
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: -f, --filelist FILE       Load/save images from/to the FILE filelist
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无需脚本了，自动feh改变桌面
<alvin_rxg> -D 不清楚，-f 有
<alvin_rxg> -D 改变桌面？？？？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我觉得应该是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 根据列表里的
<alvin_rxg> xD  你都没用过……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是刚刚看到
<alvin_rxg> 幻灯片效果，图片置于最前端
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么用了nitrogen怎么出来一个窗口？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 如果一个参数都没的话，就启用 gui
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦哦哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有参数还是出来gui
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嘛参数
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: nitrogen --set-auto ~/Pictures/
<alvin_rxg> .....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: nitrogen --no-recurse ~/Pictures/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都出gui
<alvin_rxg> 指定文件，不是目录
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: man里写的这个 nitrogen [ OPTIONS ] DIRECTORY?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就信了
<alvin_rxg> directory 没错，它 gui 就在那个位置了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如何让conky的一行不显示出来
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 脚本放到TEXT前不会被运行
<alvin_rxg> 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:  但是TEXT后面就会输出出来
<alvin_rxg> ？
<alvin_rxg> 你在说废话？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道了> /dev/null
<alvin_rxg> 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 莫非还有好办法？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 龌龊的办法
<alvin_rxg> 正常
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么就隐约记得有个命令可以让它不显示呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: conky的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了，你用字体平滑了么
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: hints
<alvin_rxg> <edit mode = "assign" name="hintstyle">
<alvin_rxg> 			<const>hintslight
<alvin_rxg> <edit mode = "assign" name="hinting">
<alvin_rxg> 		<edit mode = "assign" name="hintstyle">
<alvin_rxg> 			<const>hintslight
<alvin_rxg> <edit mode = "assign" name="hinting">
<alvin_rxg> 		<edit mode = "assign" name="hintstyle">
<alvin_rxg> 			<const>hintslight
<alvin_rxg> wtf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上了那几个ubuntu的包包了？
<alvin_rxg> http://pastebin.com/ZKLV53mw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我说的是ubuntu里的那个
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说ubuntu里的是打过补丁的
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sudo yaourt -S cairo-ubuntu fontconfig-ubuntu freetype2-ubuntu libxft-ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> no
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/45736.html
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/45676.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> ilazy: 悲剧，有的时候conky会消失
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-31
<ofan> 没人？
<Kandu> ofan: XD
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 奔腾4的处理器，3G频率，，安装了11.10，感觉好慢啊， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351637 这个东西，有没有什么步骤可以优化一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyuchonger — 2011-10-31 8:49 
<jet_cn> u
<larry_> transmission-cli 下完之后怎么停止呢？我用ctril+z +c什么的都不行
<jet_c1> d
<jet_cn> ofan 在？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .今天中午我们聚餐了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上午wfh, 中午去天山吃饭...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天天这样就好哦
<roylez> hamo: hi
<hamo> roylez: hihi...
<crose> 早
<ofan> jet_cn: 在
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ofan> jet_cn: 啥事？
<jet_cn> ofan 上次给你发了VPN的邮件，后头我就忘了
<jet_cn> ofan 今天才去收了邮件
<jet_cn> ofan 还有剩余么
<ofan> jet_cn: 有
<ofan> jet_cn: 你要买？
<ofan> jet_cn: 先确定你是不是校园网
<ofan> 教育网
<jet_cn> ofan 不是，是电信的
<jet_cn> 艾普宽带
<ofan> 奥 那可以
<jet_cn> ofan 没有涨价哇？
<ofan> jet_cn: 没
<ofan> jet_cn: 支付宝付款可以吧，付款时附上你要买几个月，还有你要的用户名和密码
<jet_cn> ofan 可以的，上次邮件交流过
<jet_cn> ofan 已经给你转过来了
<jet_cn> ofan 麻烦查下
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 给wlan0配置dhcp方式，无法启动网卡，怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351643 /etc/network/interfaces 增加 auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp 执行 /etc/init.d/networking restart 能获得ip 如果重启，wlan0就起不来，显示设备未托管，怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-10-31 9:47 
<ofan> jet_cn: 给我发的什么？
<jet_cn> 我的邮箱是jet.numb@gmail.com
<jet_cn> ofan 款已经打到你的支付宝账号上了
<jet_cn> ofan 就用上次我在邮箱里发的用户名和密码
 * ofan jet_cn 说你想要的用户名和密码
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 妈妈咪呀，这个问题，检验完整性，key xxxxxxxxxxxxx is unknown http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351648 Quote: [root@myhost yaourt-git]# pacman -Syu :: 正在同步软件包数据库... testing 21.3 KiB 169K/s 00:00 [######################] 100% core 已经是最新版本 extra 881.8 KiB 1201K/s 00:01 [######################] 100% community 549.7 KiB 1320K/s 00:00 [############## ...
 * adam8157 test
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，你在测试啥呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 知道Jobs临死说了句什么吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 在看LXC和SSD的文档...
<adam8157> roylez: 说啥?
<roylez> adam8157: OH WOW ... OH WOW ... OH WOW !
<adam8157> roylez: 啥意思
<roylez> adam8157: 见到天使了
<adam8157> roylez: link?
<roylez> adam8157: Mona Simpson，她妹写的 http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/30/opinion/mona-simpsons-eulogy-for-steve-jobs.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all 
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: A Sister’s Eulogy for Steve Jobs - NYTimes.com
<roylez> adam8157: 直接看最后一行
<adam8157> roylez: 佛教徒自欺欺人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹的...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你是佛教徒？
<roylez> jyfl987: 伪佛教徒。只有在打发传教的基督徒和摩门教徒的时候，我才是佛教徒
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐
<roylez> jyfl987: 党国太牛了 http://home.wangjianshuo.com/archives/20081109_all_maps_in_china_are_transformed.htm
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: All Maps in China are Transformed
<ofan> http://115.com/folder/f078c3bffe2  这个能不能打开？
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 115网盘|网盘|115,我的网盘|免费网络硬盘 - 爱分享，云生活
<ofan> http://115.com/folder/f078c3bffe2  这个能不能打开？
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 屏保遇到 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351655 我安装的Ubuntu10.04， 设置10分钟屏保。当进入屏保状态 时，按‘ESC’键一下，并 不能退出，只能看到画面抖动 。请问 如何操作可以正确 快速的退出 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tosail2010 — 2011-10-31 11:01 
<jyfl987> roylez: 原来你不知道？ 国家规定地名要用拼音
<jyfl987> roylez: 哦米豆腐 鳝斋鳝斋
<xiangfu> ( All Maps in China are Transformed) 这个是一定的。中国用的是西安８４吧（如果没记错的话）
<xiangfu> 转换的算法是国家机密。
<xiangfu> 之前我做过关于在地图的代码。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我住那地方 地名没有变阿
<xiangfu> 用openstreetmap 吧。　
<jyfl987> 不过 google地图确实把我摆了一道 以前我住天通苑那地方 地图上说北边有北邮
<xiangfu> ofan, 文件夹提取码不存在
<jyfl987> 后来才知道 根本不在一个区域
<xiangfu> ofan, 能打开，但有错。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, :)
<xiangfu> openstreetmap 都是用ＧＰＳ走出来的。：）
<ofan> xiangfu: 恩
<jyfl987> 最近在强化兵役法 额
<jyfl987> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/lubdx/zen_x_server_in_common_lisp_github/
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Zen - X Server in Common Lisp [github] : programming
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/160307.htm
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 首款ARMv8 64位处理器宣布 频率可达3GHz_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<tenzu> iOpera: 神同志
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当同志
<tenzu> roylez: 主席同志
<jyfl987> adam8157: arm老是打雷不下雨 我现在2G的都没用上
<adam8157> jyfl987: 64位哦
<tenzu> jyfl987: 胸毛男同志
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips就有64bit的 不稀奇阿 
<adam8157> tenzu: 你咋知道他有胸毛?
<adam8157> 有激情
<jyfl987> 我昨天把大话处理器那本书看完了 总算明白了许多黑话
<tenzu> adam8157: 他爆过胸毛照片
<jyfl987> 奇怪 我胸毛是往上长的
<adam8157> tenzu: 啧啧 你俩都传这种照片啦...
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • unity使用vbox的融合模式超牛 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351666 融合后，super+num方式调用可以切换，也可以Alt+`和Tab来切换，超方便 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunfish — 2011-10-31 11:36 
<tenzu> adam8157: 你羡慕嫉妒恨了?
<adam8157> tenzu: 木, 围观而已 hoho
<adam8157> http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/honor-ritchie.do
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: In Honor of Dennis Ritchie - Save 50% on C/C++, Linux and Unix Ebooks and Videos - O'Reilly Media
<iOpera> adam8157: 知道了吧。 tenzu 不能惹的。
<iOpera> tenzu: lol
<adam8157> iOpera: Hi 小e
<iOpera> 谁又乱叫
<tenzu> iOpera: 神同志,你在说啥?
<ofan> http://115.com/folder/f0753de6907 这个能打开么
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 115网盘|网盘|115,我的网盘|免费网络硬盘 - 爱分享，云生活
<iOpera> tenzu: 天天同志。难道马来妹都不鸟你？
<tenzu> iOpera: 我不鸟马来妹才对
<jyfl987> ofan: 文件夹提取嘛不存在
<iOpera> tenzu: 。。。倾向不对啊
<tenzu> iOpera: iOpera 我倾向很正常
<ofan> 蛋疼
<jet_cn> 午饭时间到
<maonx> tenzu test
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何永久改变串口权限 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351670 我的virtualbox要root的读写权限，每次改完后（sudo chmod 666 /dev/ttyS0）可以用，但是一重启就不行了，要重新改变权限，如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjxily — 2011-10-31 12:04 
<Evanescence> kk: test bot
<kk> Evanescence, 如果CON是亲的对面，是国会对面的进展？  ㍤ 
<Evanescence> kk: good boy, second test,
<kk> Evanescence, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍤ 
 * adam8157 又想买耳机了... 办公室这耳塞听歌太不给力了!!
<roylez> adam8157: ...我刚刚打算买一个呢
<adam8157> roylez: 哪里买? 多少钱的?
<roylez> adam8157: 正好办公室有人想要《乔布斯传》然后我就在苏宁下单了
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥跟苏宁买 链接看看
<roylez> adam8157: 我打算买个 AKG耳塞式耳机K309棕色
<roylez> adam8157: 乔布斯传51，返券51，再添5块钱买这个
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 书送人，做个人情
<adam8157> roylez: 可惜我不想买书了
<adam8157> 耳塞的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 找个想看这书的妹子
<adam8157> http://www.amazon.com/Koss-PortaPro-Headphones-with-Case/dp/B00001P4ZH/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1320035316&sr=1-1
<roylez> adam8157: 我看这个的评价挺高的...
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Koss PortaPro Headphones with Case: Electronics
<roylez> adam8157: 你可以在京东搜索下这个AKG做耳机似乎不含糊的
 * GNUdog_|work 我的 KOSS PP 还在维修中
<GNUdog_|work> 泪目
<adam8157> roylez: akg我晓得的
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: amazon上koss pp 好便宜啊
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, 那你买啊
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: 用优惠券不到两百就到手了
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, 买吧
<adam8157> roylez: 主席你的amazon耳机优惠券还在不? 截止日期是?
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: 其实比较耐k420和PX80, 但是贵...koss pp便宜啊
<roylez> adam8157: ....耳机优惠券，我都不知道这个
<GNUdog_|work> px80 不知道，但是 px200 太淡了
<GNUdog_|work> 不适合 rock'n'roll
<roylez> adam8157: 应该是没了
<adam8157> roylez: kindle上的, 30%off的 你跟我说过的!
<adam8157> 555
<GNUdog_|work> AKG 的一系列也都比较淡
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, PP 便宜是因为，这个是20年前的东西了
<roylez> adam8157: ....你没说要，，然后我就没有去点那个email this offer to me。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: 20年前.....
<adam8157> roylez: 现在木有了啊?
<roylez> adam8157: 必须木有了阿
<adam8157> hamo: 你的是广告版不?
<hamo> adam8157: 必然不是...
<adam8157> 申请截止至太平洋时间10月7日23点59分..........................
<adam8157> 不用的话要261, 还不如买PX80
<adam8157> http://item.51buy.com/item-15532.html 配图真专业
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Sennheiser 森海塞尔 px80 随身听系列 便携耳机[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
 * GNUdog_|work 只对 amazon.co.jp 上的东西感兴趣
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: jp的怎么运到bj
<GNUdog_|work> 好朋友肉身携带
<hamo> GNUdog_|work: 好基友？
<GNUdog_|work> hamo, 女生，谢谢
<adam8157> hamo: 你总是这时候跳出来...
 * hamo 路过...
<GNUdog_|work> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E6%9D%B1%E6%96%B9Project-figma-055-%E5%8D%9A%E9%BA%97%E9%9C%8A%E5%A4%A2/dp/B0038P66VG/ref=pd_sim_t_1
<kk> GNUdog_|work ⇪ t: Amazon.co.jp： 東方Project figma 055 博麗霊夢: おもちゃ
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • linux引导流程大要 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351677 看“LAMP兄弟连李明老师讲Linux”中关于linux引导的视频，写了些笔记，嘿嘿～～ 因为下载链接速度很快，所以就不另外搞了～～ 下载链接：http://www.verycd.com/topics/2876471/ 下面是笔记部分（没整理……） firmware（固件，如CMOS/BOIS） | Bootloader（如：grub ...
<GNUdog_|work> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%B0%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9E%E3%82%A4%E3%83%AB%E3%82%AB%E3%83%B3%E3%83%91%E3%83%8B%E3%83%BC-%E3%83%9E%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A1%E3%82%AF%E3%83%88%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC-%E3%80%90%E6%9D%B1%E6%96%B9project%E3%80%91-figma-%E9%9C%A7%E9%9B%A8%E9%AD%94%E7%90%86%E6%B2%99-%E3%81%8D%E3%82%8A%E3%81%95%E3%82%81%E3%81%BE%E3%82%8A%E3%81%95/dp/B003JHU36M/ref=sr_1_51?ie=UTF8&qid=1320036346&
<GNUdog_|work> sr=8-51
<kk> GNUdog_|work ⇪ ti: Amazon.co.jp： グッドスマイルカンパニー/マックスファクトリー 【東方project】　figma 霧雨魔理沙　 きりさめまりさ: おもちゃ
<GNUdog_|work> http://www.amazon.co.jp/Max-Factory-figma-%E4%BE%B5%E7%95%A5-%E3%82%A4%E3%82%AB%E5%A8%98/dp/B005UL2IOU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320036101&sr=8-3
<kk> GNUdog_|work ⇪ t: Amazon.co.jp： figma 侵略! イカ娘 イカ娘: ホビー
<GNUdog_|work> hold 不住了，再看就破产了
<adam8157> ...
<xiaomo> 日文？
<adam8157> roylez: 苏宁买书送的券可以买别的东西?
<WiiW> ddwrt 真强大
<GNUdog_|work> roylez, s390 的内存都那么小么？
<GNUdog_|work> 都是 512MB 的
 * adam8157 每次买耳机都是看着300-500的 下单100的....sigh...
 * crose 从来不买耳机，都是用各种电子产品赠送的……
<adam8157> roylez: 准备买这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/177929.html
<adam8157> http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/10/on-dennis-ritchie-a-conversati.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+(O%27Reilly+Radar)
<roylez> GNUdog_|work: s390，啥？
<GNUdog_|work> roylez, s390 的内存啊
<roylez> GNUdog_|work: 不知道s390是啥...
<GNUdog_|work> =.=
<roylez> adam8157: 好骚包的造型
<adam8157> roylez: 还想买这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/183421.html  比我手机都贵 哦弥陀佛
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【飞利浦HQ912】飞利浦（Philips）HQ912 旋锋系列双刀头电动剃须刀 黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<wzssyqa> roylez: 主席给咱捣鼓出来一台s390玩玩
<wzssyqa> roylez: 看起来很强大的样子
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: beaker里的s390虚拟化的居多, 貌似统一512
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus怎么进sunpinyin的设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351687 貌似只能进全局的设置。 我想改sunpinyin的设置啊。 现在的上下翻页让人抓狂啊。 记得以前还能找到的。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oopszj — 2011-10-31 13:24 
<FrankLv> 奇怪，像grep 'Accepted publickey' /var/log/message这样的命令我在脚本里引号都不见了的，需要加什么呢？
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 悲摧的mplayer字幕 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351689 发现带点颜色的字幕需要开启ass，ass却不能自定义字体，mplayer虽然可以使用font指定字体却不能渲染字体颜色..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 dogfox — 2011-10-31 13:39 
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/monster-turbine-high-performance-monster-turbine-earphones-86-73-can-be-30-off-about-420-yuan-hand.html
<shenme> 大家好
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » Monster魔声Turbine涡轮 高性能入耳式耳塞，86.73美元（可30%off，约420元到手）
<sevk> shenme, 好  ㍥ 
<adam8157> roylez: 买不起
<roylez> adam8157: GDD去，我才不信呢
<adam8157> roylez: 买不起
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<cece> e.
<WiiW> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE2Nzk0ODgw.html
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ ti: 这段来自微软的概念视频展示了后PC时代究竟什么样 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<dungeon_jiero> Wii
<dungeon_jiero> WiiW 没什么了不起的。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 全是现在能想象到的技术。
 * adam8157 offlineimap经常死掉啊魂淡
<roylez> adam8157: 早就教育过你不要用这些python的玩意收邮件...
<roylez> adam8157: getmail也让我失望过
<adam8157> roylez: fetchmail不能分目录和sync吧
<roylez> adam8157: 分目录收可以的。sync？sync神马，本地的上传回去？
<adam8157> roylez: 本地删除什么的
<roylez> adam8157: 不能
<roylez> adam8157: 我从来不删邮件
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 写个脚本守护下吧 哎...
<roylez> adam8157: 写个脚本，30分钟一次用随机匿名邮箱给offlineimap作者发信：“Your stupid shitty programme fails!”
<roylez> adam8157: 然后你的问题就解决了
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20111029/22/62892365201110292253303262298733623_010.gif
<palomino|working> 看过... , roylez
<bluebird> 如何加入一个开源项目？
<hamo> bluebird: just do it
<bluebird> hamo: but how to?
<hamo> bluebird: 你想做什么？
<bluebird> gnome-mplayer 有一段代码在 make 的时候过不去，我想问下他们怎么弄？
<hamo> bluebird: 很简单啊...直接找到对应的邮件列表发信过去问就好了..如果你能debug, 能提供patch就最好了..
<hamo> bluebird: 要相信社区的人都是友好和耐心的..如果不是，只是他们很忙而已..
<bluebird> ^^
<bluebird> @_@
<bluebird> 我现在 make subversion 也遇到问题了
<hamo> bluebird: 那八成是你环境的问题吧？
<bluebird> “/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -laprutil-1”
<bluebird> 有人遇到这种问题吗？
<sevk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • gnome 桌面异常，任务栏双层图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351700 如附件所示 历史情况为 原来只是用户定义桌面 删除gnome配置文件后出现双层桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 jumanjihu — 2011-10-31 14:44 
<hamo> bluebird: 什么系统？
<bluebird> make: *** [subversion/libsvn_subr/libsvn_subr-1.la] Error 1
 * adam8157 RedHat招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<bluebird> ubuntu
<bluebird> 10.04
<hamo> bluebird: 装这个 libaprutil1-dev
 * adam8157 RedHat招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<hamo> adam8157: -_-"   "-_-
 * adam8157 RedHat招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<adam8157> hamo: 我的www去掉了
<roylez> adam8157: double my pay, and I will see ya in Peking...
<bluebird> hamo: 我直接用了 apt-get build-dep subversion 哗，128MB 的东西要安装呀
<bluebird> 等呗
<roylez> adam8157: 我是不是很不厚道？
<adam8157> roylez: double my pay, and I will see ya in Shanghai...
<hamo> bluebird: 装吧..编译和运行的以来是不一样的...
<adam8157> roylez: 我是不是很不厚道？
 * hamo 表示double我的pay很容易...
<roylez> hamo: 那也不能随意double你，原因你懂的
<hamo> adam8157: 看到了...好折腾啊你...
<adam8157> roylez: 你们歧视!
<WiiW> http://www.ifanr.com/13062
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ t: G1 机器人继续进化——仅用内置电池、语音识别、远程控制 - 爱范儿 · Beats of Bits - 发现创新价值的科技媒体
<roylez> palomino|working: http://t4.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d0be6a51c77d9f6d9e26/2000.jpg
<roylez> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1dmmgwa66cij.jpg
 * hamo 究竟哪天是万圣节啊？有说今天的有说明天的...
<tenzu> hamo: 今天
 * adam8157 除了{}, 怎样将脚本中所有东西扔到子shell中运行?
<dungeon_jiero> hamo: 昨天和今天
 * bluebird 终于下载完build-dep了
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 你应该在 Linuxtoy 招人
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 兴师动众啊
 * bluebird unpacking
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 对啊。
<adam8157> hamo: 有没有订阅内核中文列表?
<bluebird> redhat呀，loving' it.
<hamo> adam8157: 木了...退了..
 * adam8157 脚本重定向了, 里头的程序再重定向? 呃...
<adam8157> hamo: 我也退了
<hamo> adam8157: 怎么了？又吵起来了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没订阅也可以直接发进去吧
<hamo> adam8157: 不知道...看那边的人怎么设置的了...你发一下，没有退信就行...
<adam8157> Nice
<adam8157> hamo: 貌似那个列表挂了诶, 最近的呃邮件都是Jul 17...
<adam8157> http://groups.google.com/group/zh-kernel/topics
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Discussions - zh-kernel | Google Groups 
<jyfl987> iOpera: 可以通过串口引导cpu启动么？
<hamo> adam8157: 这个是他们后来弄的..原来那个不是在google group上...
<hamo> adam8157: 不过原来那个好像挂很久了...
<adam8157> hamo: 这个是group索引的...
<adam8157> 不是group的地址
<hamo> jyfl987: 你是说把bios通过串口传给CPU？
<adam8157> http://groups.google.com/group/zh-kernel/about TOP poster 是wangcong...
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: zh-kernel | Google Groups 
<roylez> iOpera: 干啥呢，都不吭气？断气了？
<jyfl987> hamo: 差不多吧 
<adam8157> jyfl987: CPU没启动起来的时候, 串口也木有初始化啊...
<hamo> jyfl987: 不可能..至少ia32上不可能...
<hamo> adam8157: 看来是挂了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么说我还是没办法去玩那个数字机顶盒阿 他那个flash我怎么读写内容
<adam8157> hamo: 那里面乱七八糟的 早该挂了
<jyfl987> hamo: 不是ia32 是 mips
<jyfl987> hamo: 你在哪里？
<hamo> jyfl987: 可是试试jtag
<adam8157> jyfl987: 串口接上, 开机按ctrl c
<hamo> jyfl987: 帝都。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 然后你就看到一个控制台了
<jyfl987> hamo: 那你看看家里有没有华数的机顶盒 那个机顶盒拆开是 bcm7405的芯片 有2个网口 一个usb口 很好玩的 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这是标准还是惯例？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个控制台可以直接写, 可以读优盘fat, 可以tftp
<hamo> jyfl987: 这活得问阿蛋...
<adam8157> jyfl987: bcm家的loader 都这样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我那机顶盒 哪里有键盘给我按？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 连上串口啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跟minicom或者超级终端里按...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦 这样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说linux下的工具 不要用win32来糊弄人
 * adam8157 预感你要搞废
<adam8157> jyfl987: minicom
<hamo> jyfl987: 如果有Jtag，先dump出一个rom来再搞...
<hamo> jyfl987: 废了你就happy了..
<jyfl987> hamo: 回去再找找看了
<jyfl987> hamo: 怎么可能废呢
<adam8157> hamo: bcm家的要用专用接口转到jtag
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..BCM还真变态..比Marvell还变态..
<adam8157> 有一个四针的专用接口
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来你很熟这个
<adam8157> hamo: 那个接口很好用的
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/10/31/aged-celebs.html
<adam8157> jyfl987: 给7405的loader做过二次开发
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 岁月如刀：那些悲催的女孩
<hamo> adam8157: 没用过...就觉得Marvell的真是TM的变态的可以...
<adam8157> roylez: 收藏 回家看
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> meiman keji
<roylez> adam8157: 你怕个蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 我在工作啊魂淡
<roylez> adam8157: SFW
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来如此 那这个芯片出来好久了阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 两年多点吧
<adam8157> roylez: 科幻世界?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你今年在红毛 难道去年还在做这个
 * hamo 红毛...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊 我六月份来RH的
<adam8157> hamo: 如花
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是说上家公司在做有风扇的极品盒子么 bcm的怎么可能有风扇
<adam8157> jyfl987: bcm7019 bcm7125我们加了风扇...500M的CPU GPU一体处理器, 256M内存 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 真bt
<hamo> adam8157: 盒子还加风扇...
<jyfl987> 还是mips
<jyfl987> mips这么低功耗的东西 都让你们给折腾得上风扇了
 * adam8157 不加的话 烫...
<roylez> jyfl987: 石头党发言了阿
<wzlxx> lua在linux里用的多不？
<jyfl987> roylez: 不都没来么 额  cfy
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2011/10/31/sikh-weapon-master.html
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 最后的锡克教武器大师
 * adam8157 afk 整杯咖啡去
<jyfl987> adam8157:  http://ret2libc.blogspot.com/2010/08/hacking-coradir-stb-cdr1000d-hdtv.html  你看这个 他线插上去就可以获得输出了
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: ret2libc - Reverse Engineering & related: Hacking Coradir STB CDR1000D HDTV Receiver
<roylez> hamo: 跟这大师削去吧，出师了去拍电影，保证发得连你妈都不认得
<roylez> hamo: 学习
<hamo> roylez: 武器很漂亮有木有啊...
<savr> hi
<sevk> savr, 好  ㍧ 
<savr> if I put chinese staff worker on a ubuntu machine would they be able to operate it?
<hamo> jyfl987: 他这个是ARM的...一般都是用uboot做bootloader的...
<savr> or must I use windows?
<jyfl987> hamo: 那bcm的不用uboot?
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你也学linux内核？
<hamo> jyfl987: 上次 adam8157 说用一个什么loader来着...
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: nope
<jyfl987> hamo: 能进terminal就行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帝都这哪里有电子器材集中卖的地方？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 初来乍到 不晓得
<roylez> hamo: 认得这两个吗？ http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dmmhvim4koj.jpg
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我还以为你搞这个的会对这个敏感 我刚来这 都把周围网吧调查了一遍
<hamo> jyfl987: 中关村这边有个什么电子产品市场..全是电子器材..
<hamo> roylez: 哪个游戏里的吧？
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 原装LXDE界面，tinycore 中文内核模块，flash11，还有chromium15中文版。125M镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351704 微核tinycore linux新镜像 1.添加中文内核模块，对中文更加兼容。 2.最新chromium 15 中文版，带flash11插件 3.最新pcmanfm 0.9.10 4.原装LXDE界面，配多种openbox主题。 5.fcitx4.1.2中文输入带谷歌拼音， ...
<roylez> hamo: 果然，你这个该死的90后
<jyfl987> hamo: 毛 都是卖pc的多
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 没有钱买耳机，只好拿音量调节坏掉的苹果耳机充数了。。。
<hamo> jyfl987: 中发电子市场..
<jyfl987> hamo: 哦 那我去看看
<hamo> jyfl987: 里面全是元器件..
<dungeon_jiero> hamo: 90后？
<roylez> adam8157: 认得那两个吗？ http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dmmhvim4koj.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> hamo: 你是游戏狂人？
 * hamo 我正宗承前启后啊...
<dungeon_jiero> hamo: 90后
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不敏感, 懒得折腾 :D
 * hamo 80后末期的...
<jyfl987> hamo: 那 usb转串口一般什么价？
<dungeon_jiero> supercatexpert: 你有空逛 irc 也没空帮我 :S...
 * dungeon_jiero is evil
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 这个世界太不公平 我喜欢折腾的人 苦于没知识
<hamo> jyfl987: 不知道...
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这种有知识的人又不喜欢折腾
<jyfl987> 真是浪费
<roylez> adam8157: 认得不？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不喜欢折腾硬件
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 感觉 adam8157 和你差不多。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<adam8157> roylez: 忍者神龟
<roylez> adam8157: good
 * dungeon_jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
<roylez> hamo: 认得他不？ http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dmmicm0a43j.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 不认得。
 * pocoyo 亲亲 dungeon_jiero 
<hamo> roylez: ...不认得..
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 认得不？ http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dmmicm0a43j.jpg
<pocoyo> roylez: 大力水手。
<roylez> pocoyo: 错
<adam8157> roylez: 很熟悉 但是想不起
<iOpera> roylez: 自画像
<pocoyo> 哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: 街霸
<adam8157> o o o
<adam8157> iOpera: :)
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 街霸？我还以为是恐怖分子
<roylez> adam8157: 跟90后的代沟，无法填平阿
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 你是80后？
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 废话
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 我还以为你和 ee 差不多呢。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 踢90后不需要犹豫
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席真的有料。。。
 * dungeon_jiero 后撤，回家吃饭去了。
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: 我要刺蜥。邮寄一个过来吧。
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 不懂。
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 自己培养吧
<pocoyo> roylez: 哪门子街霸。？
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 你先捉只美国鳄鱼
<roylez> pocoyo: ...http://s4.img.766.com/227/110715/1038/526449.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 训练崽崽，http://www.chinanews.com/gj/2011/05-30/3075865.shtml
<sevk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ ti: 美10岁男童钓鱼钓到鳄鱼 与其英勇搏斗并拖回家 ――中新网
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<pocoyo> roylez: 转圈那货啊。
<iOpera> http://www.hudong.com/wiki/澳洲刺角蜥
<sevk> iOpera ⇪ t: 百科分类_互动百科
<jyfl987> sevk: 最后被罚款了
<sevk> jyfl987, 这是什么？  ㍧ 
<jyfl987> sevk: 不是说那个男孩后来被罚款了么
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 看什么就想要是不好的。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你跟bot扯什么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<roylez> iOpera: 飞蜥阿
<sevk> jyfl987, 如果没有，是什么？  ㍧ 
<iOpera> 野生的。捉一只来嘛，又不要钱
<iOpera> roylez: 不是飞
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: ee其实是要一包袋鼠粪偶尔开胃用，弄一包寄过去就好
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 额 我还以为他是那个白澳的
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 位置不对。。。
 * BluebirdShao 编译subversion不过
<iOpera> roylez: 你土著啊。
<iOpera> 你被土著了？
<iOpera> dun
 * BluebirdShao 正在痛苦的边缘争扎
<iOpera> .
 * hamo 困...
<roylez> hamo: 你要冬眠了阿，真幸福
<iOpera> roylez: 这么闲。发图
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ExYsm.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 只有你像个能看懂的
<adam8157> roylez: 音速小子
<adam8157> roylez: sonic
<roylez> adam8157: 音速小子帮那只狼抓可达鸭
<adam8157> roylez: 我都是随便玩的...
<roylez> iOpera: http://i.imgur.com/GrMSK.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/LoXDs
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: How did I do on my Pikachu costume? - Imgur 
<iOpera> 恋童癖？
<iOpera> 下班
<adam8157> 哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: 最讨厌想要帽子的时候发现没有
<adam8157> roylez: 一步慢 步步慢
<roylez> adam8157: 这厮挑衅我 http://i.imgur.com/oGhBv.jpg
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，我在安装 libmysqlclient-dev的时候被提示以下信息
<BluebirdShao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724088/
<BluebirdShao> 搞不定，谁有解决方法
<BluebirdShao> trying to overwrite '/usr/include/mysql/decimal.h', which is also in package mysql-devel 5.5.9-2
<BluebirdShao> 这句话的意思应该如何去解决呢？
<BluebirdShao> I need some help. 555
<AireadFan> BluebirdShao, 你第一次安装么？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu顶尖高手请进！求助！硬盘挂载问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351714 不插移动硬盘启动ubuntu 11.10 windows7分区挂载正常，一旦插上移动硬盘后windows7分区消失，移动硬盘也无法挂载，报错：DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus). 下面是sudo fdisk -l ...
<oh_no> 这几天是不是webqq上不去了啊
<AireadFan> 能上啊
<BluebirdShao> AireadFan: 是呀
<BluebirdShao> AireadFan: 什么叫第一次安装呢？
<oh_no> 不能吧，我在ubuntu和win下都不能，在我同学的电脑上也不行
<AireadFan> BluebirdShao, 就是如果以前安装过了，可能会有残留的文件，要卸载了再装
<AireadFan> 我刚刚试了一下，就登上了。。。
<BluebirdShao> 现在连mysql都卸载不了，郁闷呀
<AireadFan> 还收了两条信息呢
<oh_no> 难道是我们学校网络的问题
<AireadFan> 为什么卸都卸不了啊，提示什么了？
<Kandu> BluebirdShao: 那個 mysql-devel 是怎麼裝上去的?
<BluebirdShao> 应该是以前安装 mysql 的时候一起安装上去的
<Hdt> 大家用什么听歌？有没有耗资源小点的？mocp老崩溃
<Kandu> BluebirdShao: ubuntu 源裡面從沒有過 mysql-devel 包
<wzlxx> HDT: 是你的歌曲有的有问题吧
<BluebirdShao> Kandu: 所有现在郁闷当中
<Hdt> wzlxx: 先前没事，现在不知道怎么了老崩溃
<wzlxx> Hdt: 有的文件有问题 我的也是 不过我把文件都看了遍就好了
<wzlxx> 估计很大的文件它播放有点吃力
<BluebirdShao> AireadFan: 依然提示缺少 libmysqlclient-dev
<BluebirdShao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724102/
<Hdt> zer4tul: 看了遍？
<BluebirdShao> 现在连卸载都不行了，晕死
<Kandu> BluebirdShao: 刪了它再裝 libmysqlclient-dev 唄。 難道你亂用 ppa 了
<BluebirdShao> Kandu: 删什么？ 现在是连删除也删不了
<Kandu> BluebirdShao: XD 叫你亂搞
<AireadFan> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these， 提示了 apt-get -f install
<AireadFan> 运行一下 apt-get -f install 试试
<BluebirdShao> AireadFan: 用了，依然不起效果
<AireadFan> oh! big program
<BluebirdShao> Kandu: - -!
 * adam8157 擦 为啥 here document 的<<-没起作用
 * adam8157 擦 为啥 here document 的<<-没起作用
 * adam8157 擦 为啥 here document 的<<-没起作用
 * hamo 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: here document的 <<-不是忽略前置tab么, 没起作用啊
<hamo> adam8157: here document? 不懂，求科普...
<hamo> adam8157: 是cat >> fasfa  < EOF这个么？
<adam8157> hamo: ... cat << EOF >> log; blah; EOF
<hamo> adam8157: 啥时候告诉你忽略了？
<adam8157> hamo: << 不是<
<adam8157> hamo: <<-
<hamo> adam8157: 必然不忽略的...
<adam8157> The - option to mark a here document limit string (<<-LimitString) suppresses leading tabs (but not
<adam8157> spaces) in the output. This may be useful in making a script more readable.
<hamo> adam8157: <<-？还有这种用法？好吧，我out了...
<zer4tul> hamo: 啊？ 
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu和windows7双系统，分区表错乱如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351721 不插移动硬盘启动ubuntu 11.10 windows7分区挂载正常，一旦插上移动硬盘后windows7分区消失，移动硬盘也无法挂载，报错：DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus). 下面是sudo fdisk -l ...
<adam8157> hamo: 关键是没起作用啊...无奈
<hamo> adam8157: 我一直都是顶头写EOF的..难看点就难看点吧..
<zer4tul> Hdt: 什么看了遍？
<adam8157> hamo: 貌似是编码的问题...
<hamo> adam8157: TAB还有编码的问题？
<Hdt> zer4tul: 发错了，本来是发给 wzlxx 的
<adam8157> hamo: xterm的选择的问题...
<leaveboy> 由于身边有人干扰，我没有及时远离事发地而被警察逮捕。在被带到出事地点后，对方坚持要100元，而我连100也不愿掏。双方僵持不下，身边人果断掏出100。我对此提出异议，对方找回了50，当我走后对方又要回了50。警察回头掏出100元给了我，一声不响的开车走了。这时我终于明白为什么这个国家在出了这么多事后仍然屹立不倒，就是因为有è¿
<adam8157> hamo: 坑爹啊, TAB用鼠标选择再粘贴就变成空格了
<adam8157> roylez: 坑爹啊, TAB用鼠标选择再粘贴就变成空格了 肿么办
<phoenixlx> hi
<roylez> adam8157: "+y
<phoenixlx> 安卓上IRC还挺麻烦的说
<sevk> phoenixlx, 好  ㍨ 
<hamo> adam8157: 确实有很多东西会把tab改成空格..
<hamo> adam8157: 而且很标准的8个空格...
<adam8157> roylez: *的不行?
<adam8157> hamo: sigh
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道，有时候*不好使
<Kandu> adam8157: $'\t' ?
<oh_no> win的cmd能不能像ubuntu的终端那样用啊
<hamo> adam8157: 用emacs吧...
<adam8157> Kandu: 是在脚本中用了here document 然后刚才粘贴出来test的 呵呵
 * adam8157 之前为什么在脚本中不好用呢? 是因为我后头有个命令>过去了, 给清空了!!! 擦擦擦啊
<adam8157> 这个破脚本害我调试了这么长时间!!!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 写shell很万恶 还是封装成pl/py什么的调用吧
<adam8157> hamo: 手指没多长一个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我普通脚本尽量不用py, 尽量用bash
 * adam8157 没写一个脚本都得想个名字 费劲啊
<hamo> adam8157: 啥脚本还得想名字？regression?
<adam8157> hamo: 自己用的 :D
<WiiW> http://www.36kr.com/p/57271.html
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ ti: Android小心啦，Ubuntu也要进军移动市场 | 36氪
<adam8157> AireadFan: 我问下boss
<AireadFan> adam8157, 谢谢啦
<archl> adam8157: 找到一个人？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 貌似boss在开会, 淡定啦, 会打的 别紧张
<AireadFan> 呵呵，昨晚都兴奋到好晚
<archl> AireadFan: 应聘者好运
<AireadFan> archl, 谢谢啦，大家多关照哈
<adam8157> AireadFan: 和我来之前状态差不多 :)
<AireadFan> ^_^
 * hamo 什么情况? adam你挖到人了？
<roylez> adam8157: cups似乎有个bug，nnd，卡死我了
<AireadFan> 我看了 adam8157 的blog, 上面说要考 C、shell、linux和kernel，我现在正在看shell呐
<roylez> adam8157: 升级不了，也删不掉。hook卡住了
<roylez> adam8157: 没办法了阿
<hamo> roylez: 杀了服务...
<roylez> hamo: 早杀了
<adam8157> AireadFan: my manager will call you about 17:10 today, :)
<AireadFan> adam8157, Oh yes!
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯嗯 我现在是人贩子
<roylez> hamo: lpstat -r => 正常  lpstat -h localhost -r => 卡死。偏偏hook用的是后面的这种
<AireadFan> 我高中的外号就叫 "范子"
<adam8157> roylez: 我们公司cups设置的超级好用, 加一行配置, 几台打印机就随便用 hiahia
<hamo> adam8157: 严重同意...太方便了太方便了...
<roylez> adam8157: 我们用global print，可以打印到米国去
<roylez> adam8157: cups-pdf...nnd
<adam8157> roylez: 切, 我们也可以, 只要连米国office的cups就好
<hamo> roylez: 我这里没问题啊..你ping 一下localhost看看能通不？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 就说从我blog上看到的就好, 不要透露我上班吹水的地方.....
<roylez> hamo: ....nnnd，lo down了
<hamo> roylez: 嚓..不卡死才怪...
<AireadFan> OKOK
<AireadFan> 你上班说水，你的boss不知道哇
<adam8157> AireadFan: 不知道知不知道 呵呵
<AireadFan> adam8157, 原来是不知道知道不知道啊
<adam8157> roylez: 还真有人把lo宕掉啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 我们有lo宕掉的bug, 都是极其低的优先级, 觉得不会有人这么傻去搞lo...
<Evanescence> 有谁在VB里装OS X Lion的?
<AireadFan> 我装过，没装上
<AireadFan> 可以出现安装的界面，也安装完了，就是启动不了
<adam8157> roylez: 我们有lo宕掉的bug, 都是极其低的优先级, 觉得不会有人这么傻去搞lo...
<tenzu> 推上有人抱怨irc冷清
<Evanescence> AireadFan: 额.没成功过?
<adam8157> tenzu: 肿么会
<Kandu> tenzu: 那人肯定是話嘮
<adam8157> Kandu: 神童好 这几天你一直在哦
<Kandu> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<adam8157> Kandu: 靠 不要学坏 小心我戴帽子
<tenzu> adam8157: Kandu 我...部分同意你们的观点...
<AireadFan> Evanescence, 没，你装到哪步程序了
<AireadFan> Evanescence, 哪步程度了
<roylez> tenzu: 蓉蓉去了米国？
<tenzu> roylez: 不是开会什么的么
<Evanescence> AireadFan: 来问问,下载的文件太大,如果没人成功过,我就不下载了,浪费
<roylez> tenzu: 蓉蓉真会找机会自肥
<snugglecat> 我问个数学问题
<tenzu> roylez: 他都瘦成被晒干的猴子了
<snugglecat> 北京空气污染官方检测是依据 pm10, 美国使馆依据的是 pm2.5， 为啥 pm10 测的数据少过 pm2.5测的数据
<adam8157> tenzu: 他干吃不胖
<snugglecat> 概念说 pm10 是等于或少于 10 微米， pm2.5是等于或少于2.5微米。 
<snugglecat> 问题来了 少于或等于 10 微米不是包括了 少于或等于2.5微米的么
<tenzu> adam8157: 他跟我一样
<adam8157> tenzu: 哼哼
<Kandu> adam8157: 哼哼
<adam8157> ...
<snugglecat> 按我理解 pm10 的检测肯定大过 pm2.5 的检测啊， 因为pm10除了检测 pm2.5的，还检测大于或等于2.5微米小于或等于10微米的微粒么
<tenzu> 别哼哼
<archl> 哦。我在想昨天有什么事情。。。原来是 aron 和 destine 去美国了。
<snugglecat> 怎么美国使馆测出的数值大于过官方测出的数值说是因为标准不一样， 如果是对的花， 不应该是官方测试的数据应该大于美国使馆测的么
<snugglecat> 要不 pm10 的范围应该是10>=微粒>=2.5吧
<snugglecat> 就没人解答一下我的问题么
<archl> snugglecat: 没意思啊。自己去查吧。
<snugglecat> archl, 啥没意思啊， 把北京官方检测的数据小过美国大使馆的检测推到标准不一样， 不是混扰视听吗
<snugglecat> 按那标准， pm10 应该大过 pm2.5的啊， 除非那标准不是网上说的是 小于等于10微米
<snugglecat> 检测pm10的数值应该大过pm2.5检测的数值的哇
<snugglecat> pm2.5不是没检测大于2.5微米的么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 發現你很博學。。 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 这个是小学数学吧
<snugglecat> 要不网上说的不完整， pm10 是检测 小于或等于10微米， 但大于 2.5微米的， 那我就懂了
<adam8157> cron 未login的时候是否生效?
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Kernel QE这边真没实习的位置了么?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: caspar那边可能还有, 我们组没有了
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 或者说他们组肯定有
<supercatexpert> 昨天我给casper发了简历，不知道情况如何
<adam8157> supercatexpert: caspar很忙的, 可能还没看过
<snugglecat> 要不 pm10 是大于或等于10微米， 
<AireadFan> Evanescence, 有人成功过，不过我没见到成功的真人
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 或者没回复就是没过关 =,=
<snugglecat> 符号方向错了???
<adam8157> AireadFan: 你为什么不是在接电话...
<AireadFan> adam8157, 接完了
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我还要加把劲学内核啊
<AireadFan> adam8157, 加把劲加把劲啊
<sevk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 有人能把这段代码改成python的吗【原文是我用perl写的，结果发现在系统安装前还没有perl】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351730 Code: #!/usr/bin/perl -w my $no; my @disks; my @bytes; my $min_disk; my $min_byte; $min_disk = "sda"; $min_byte = -1; while (<>) {     chomp;     if (/^Disk \/dev\/(.+?):.*?(\d+)\D*$/) {    push @disks, $1;    push @bytes, $2; ...
<hamo> supercatexpert: casper据说是不会默拒的...
<adam8157> hamo: 是么....我习惯默拒, 如果一点也不靠谱的话
<hamo> adam8157: 默拒多不礼貌啊...让面试的人心里没底...我最喜欢当着我的面拒...面试完了就告诉你不行这种...不过现在还没遇到这样的面试官..
<lenovo> help
<snugglecat> 选择指示性颗粒物也是需要考虑的。目前，大多数常规空气质量监测系统的数据均基于对PM10 的监测，其它粒径的颗粒物则没有被监测。因此，许多流行病学研究采用PM10作为人群暴露的指示性颗粒物。PM10 代表了可进入人体呼吸道的颗粒物，包括两种粒径，即颗粒物（粒径在2.5～10μm 之间）和细颗粒物（粒径小于2.5μm，PM2.5）。
<snugglecat> 这个怎么解释
<AireadFan> 大家，我吃饭去了，bye
<snugglecat> pm10 本身就包括俩种 2.5~10 μm, 和小于 2.5μm, pm10 检测俩种， pm2.5只检测后一种， 咋就pm10检测的数值比 pm2.5检测的数值还小
<snugglecat> 是否中国检测 pm10 只检测 2.5~10 μm ？？？？
<mugebjgd> archl: 你又上班呢？
 * bluek 开着UFO进入了ubuntu-cn频道
<pocoyo> !test
<oh_no> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<oh_no> #test
<snugglecat> 怎么打喷嚏网， 我回复一个东西，就垮了
<metbsd> 我的手机居然没发刷miui
<metbsd> 晕死
<snugglecat> 谁帮我看看 http://www.dapenti.com 这个
<oooo4dzd> 有谁知道webkit怎么scroll窗口？
<supercatexpert> Webkit? 是哪里的Webkit?
<supercatexpert> GTK+的还是Qt的?
<oh_no> irc里怎么发一个动作啊
<kaio>  /me
<kaio> oh_no, /me
 * kaio tells that action is /me
 * oh_no hello
<snugglecat> 谁帮我看看 http://www.dapenti.com 这个, 可否进去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谁帮我看看 http://www.dapenti.com 这个, 可否进去
<kaio> snugglecat, no]
 * oh_no thinks
 * kaio thinks oh_no thinks
<snugglecat> kaio, 怎么刚回复一个，就不能上了
<oh_no> snugglecat, 我进不去
<snugglecat> 我也进不去， 回复之前还可以， 回复了一个，立即就不行了， pm10 和 pm2.5 的
<snugglecat> 太邪门了把
<sevk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 【新手求助】在哪里下载 新立得？大神给个链接，我就能用火狐自带的下载东西！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351736 在哪里下载 新立得？大神给个链接，我就能用火狐自带的下载东西！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-10-31 18:17 
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 打不开.
<snugglecat> 哎  
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.fyjs.cn/bbs/simple/index.php?t314784.html 看看这个， 我想知道 pm10 是否包含 pm2.5， 我怎么想也想不明白 测pm10的数值会比测试pm2.5的数值会低。 如果照标准来看的话
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 关于PM2.5的那些事 思考探讨与争鸣 飞扬军事 - powered by phpwind.net
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 测pm10是测>10微米的?? 有说标准是最高是 30，最低是等于10
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不相信
<snugglecat> 他奶奶奶奶乃奶奶奶奶奶奶的， 我怎么怎么怎么怎么也想不明白 美国使馆检测pm2.5会高于官方检测pm10的数值， 俺标准来看 pm2.5的不可能高过pm10的哇
<snugglecat> 除非 小于 2.5 微米的微粒是反党反政府的， 不承认是 北京居民
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 测pm10是测>10微米的?? 有说标准是最高是 30，最低是等于10. 这是说官方测试的是 >= 10 微米的？ pm10标准是 < 10 微米啊
<CyrusYzGTt> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<CyrusYzGTt> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<CyrusYzGTt> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<CyrusYzGTt> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 750192 in yum "yum" [High,New]
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 是不是換算單位的，， 比如 1k = 1000 ,,
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思
<snugglecat> pm2.5和pm10的单位一样啊， 你是说 pm2.5的颗粒比pm10的颗粒大??? 2.5微米比10微米大????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,，， 偷換概念
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有人说 切割器的作用是阻挡临界标准以上的悬浮颗粒物进入，是为进
<snugglecat> 后滤网的作用是保证纯净空气与作为检测样本的悬浮微粒，是为出
<snugglecat> 进自然没问题，出就大不一样了，Pm2.5标准下的微气溶胶颗粒完全有可能被Pm10规格的后滤网做为“纯净空气”之成分而放行，So……
<snugglecat> 如果是酱紫，应该改 pm10的标准， 即 pm10 检测的范围是 10 >= n > 2.5
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 你真是快点让你儿子学会给你收尸吧
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 天天没事蛋疼的讨论这是
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 微米是微米 如果前面有 pm 概念就不同了 
<snugglecat> 要不就是官方选择性地排除 2.5 微粒的不检测。 我找了很多资料都是 p2.5的数值都没大过 p10 的， 如果 标准 pm10 设 50 为优良， pm2.5 为 25 的为优良
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 就好像  log2 6 ,log10 6
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 額，，話說 這個貌似可能是人工隨便輸入的，，只要維護本身的利益
<snugglecat> pm2.5 为 pm10 的 1/2 来评判 pm2.5 的数值
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的意思 pm10 指的是 检测 颗粒 大于 10 微米的颗粒? 不是我理解的 小于或等于 10 微米??
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 參考 香港科大 和 國際的標準組織的標準
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 如果是酱紫， 确实 不包含 pm2.5
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我找过资料的， 我智商有问题， 按那资料无论如何， 理解都是 pm10 包括 pm2.5
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 你要看看，，有些數字後面有個符號 例如 . 就不同意思了
<zhao> a
<snugglecat> 官方肯定检测 pm10 时， 把 2.5微粒的例子看成是火星粒子，不与计算，如果酱紫， 则pm10 和pm2.5 毫无关联了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 我智商有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,額，，在天朝一切數據以領導的因數爲最大
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 例如 No  No. 意義就不同
<snugglecat> 中国测 pm10 是 10, pm2.5 是50， 俺我的理解， 应该 pm10 是60， pm2.5 是50. 
<snugglecat> 进自然没问题，出就大不一样了，Pm2.5标准下的微气溶胶颗粒完全有可能被Pm10规格的后滤网做为“纯净空气”之成分而放行，So……
<snugglecat> 为啥还有个后过滤网
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<CyrusYzGTt> 不討論了，，雖然吾在國中是 地理選修的。。 不過算起來是文科
<snugglecat> 2.5 微粒在 pm10 范围中，为啥要放行。 后有过滤网， 则说明 pm10 是 x >= 粒径 > y 酱紫的范围， 而不是 粒径 <= x 的范围啊。 后面加过滤网 是哪个混蛋的设计
<snugglecat> 如果后过滤网是合理的， 麻烦 说明下 pm10 的数值范围啊， 别说是少于等于10微米啊
<snugglecat> 把他说的精确一点能死啊
<snugglecat> 如果后过滤网是合理的， 麻烦 精确一下 pm10 的数值范围啊， 别说是少于等于10微米啊
<snugglecat> 把他说的精确一点能死啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現一件很恐怖的事情，，在播放 flv,,時，，明明顯示 最長 02:33:53 ,, 可是實際 有 十小時的，，坑爹阿
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 750192 in yum "yum" [High,New]
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我想到了， 把前滤网和后滤网调过来，污染就为0了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 都說了，， 領導說了算
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 想了一想， 有啥东西不是酱紫呢
<zhao> 发现Linux的吉祥物跟QQ一样 都是企鹅
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 基本上， 中国官方的啥统计数据和污染测试一样一样的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 就算中国公民，也是算那些利益集团的， 平头老百姓都不算中国公民
<zhao> 中国0.4%的人占有70%的社会财富
<snugglecat> cpi 不算日常消费
<zhao> 是世界上贫富差距最大的国家之一
<snugglecat> gdp 不算 通货膨胀
<zhao> 做中国的官员是世界上最幸福的事
<snugglecat> GDP 不算 通货膨胀
<zhao> 鸡的屁=GDP吧？
<snugglecat> 就像 pm10 不算 pm2.5
<zhao> 看外媒对中国的评价，感觉自己身在18层地狱
<snugglecat> 在中国看来 < 2.5 的微粒当成是 "纯净空气"， cpi 算是正常
<zhao> 中国人有吃有穿就是人权，不要要求过多
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我真幸运
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 说了那么多该被插菊花的， 主席才来
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 偷渡
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 偷渡
 * oh_no 希望生活在新闻联播里
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 嫁给国外的又丑又胖的老太太
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 你就性福了
<snugglecat> :)
<zhao> 在美国，日本做狗，也比中国平头百姓好
<snugglecat> zhao, 不说了
<hiddenCat> 我匿了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, :) F16 有啥好的， 比 ubuntu 怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ .. 
<mugebjgd> hiddenCat: 你也快去找小波波了
<hiddenCat> 我又想换系统了
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我又想换系统了, 说说 f16 好在哪
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 不好，，
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 我也想变为不会说中文
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ ..
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我也想变成 buhui shuo zhongwen de Cat
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ .. 修復了
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 那我等 f17 了
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 安裝 rawhide分支
<CyrusYzGTt> 永不凍結版本
<CyrusYzGTt> 比 debian sid 還sid
<CyrusYzGTt> 比 debian sid 還sid 還dis 還sid 還sid
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<hiddenCat> 你先说说 f 有啥子好的
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 自己喜歡用，， 
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • [新手]WINE到底要怎么玩！！！！？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351742 11.10 wine 1.3.31 wine是不是要把winetricks里的windows插件安完了就行了？？ 但是我有很多插件程序根本就安不了！！xml3都装不了，其它还有很多的组件都装不了。 谁能真正出一个教人怎样配置wine的教程啊！！！！ 或者一个简短 ...
<hiddenCat> 哦
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你宣传一下啊， 也让我这个也喜欢 她 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 不宣傳
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 好東西要藏着掖着
<hiddenCat> ........... 又不是老婆
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 額好吧，我說個 有歧義的句子  老婆不是東西
<hiddenCat> .................
<hiddenCat> 好吧， 女人可以分享，老婆不能
<CyrusYzGTt> 老婆要 金屋藏嬌
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐姐 問題解決了麼。
<hiddenCat> lainme, 你被叫姐姐， 不生气么。 阿姨
<Zypeh> = =
<hiddenCat> Zypeh, 怎么了叔叔
<Zypeh> hiddenCat, 叫我帅哥
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 美人
<hiddenCat> :)
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哥， 你又看上哪位姐姐了
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 妹 ，，木有
<Zypeh> 铃音
<Zypeh> 铃音姐？？
<hiddenCat> 我匿了
<lainme> hiddenCat: 大叔
 * archl 拜lainme
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐姐 問題解決了麼。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 解决了一点……
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 嗯， 繼續努力，， 
<archl> lainme: 恩。灌水放松一下 .
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 求助，wubi安装ubuntu，选的30g，结果svn下代码提示空间不够！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351746 我的硬盘为320g，做android开发要装linux，于是用wubi装的，安装时大小选的是30g，装到f盘中，f盘80多g，我装了一些软件后（大约也就300m），用svn在root下用svn co http。。。。命令下代码，结果下到一半，提示空 ...
<hiddenCat> lainme, 找男友陪陪
<hiddenCat> lainme, zhao nanyou peipei 
<hiddenCat> zhao, 你高亮了不
<zhao> ？
<archl> hiddenCat: 。。。这种事情你能插手么。。。
<hiddenCat> archl, 哦， 为啥呢，如果哪有是--------------
<archl> hiddenCat: 算了。
<hiddenCat> :)
<archl> hiddenCat: 话说为啥你是大叔？
<archl> hiddenCat: 大叔？
<hiddenCat> archl, 我咋知道， 不是我叫的
<lainme> archl: 他叫我阿姨
<archl> lainme: 。。。
<hiddenCat> archl, 是大叔，叫 lainme 为 阿姨， 她该多老了
<archl>  /me 已经逻辑混乱
<lainme> hiddenCat: 这只是以你为参考系得出的结论
<lainme> hiddenCat: 若以我为参考系，会得出相反的结论
<hiddenCat> lainme, 好吧。 我俩越说越老
<archl> 我觉得你们俩老了。。。
<hiddenCat> archl, 是啊， 大爷
<archl> hiddenCat: 恩。大叔
<hiddenCat> :)
 * archl 发现已经是套近乎的对白了。
<tusooa> eexp才是阿姨吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 大嬸
<archl> tu
<archl> tusooa: 嫂嫂
<archl> tusooa: 只要是女的都可以叫阿姨
<tusooa> 但是大家都管exp这样叫
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 233
<archl> tusooa: 你会 js 吗？
<archl> tusooa: 我差太远。。
<archl> tusooa: 会 js 的话帮忙。。
<hiddenCat> 喷嚏不能回复了
<archl> hiddenCat: 猫你会么？
<hiddenCat> 会啥
<archl> hiddenCat:  JavaScript
<hiddenCat> 会一点
<archl> hiddenCat: 来帮我改写 gnome-shell
<archl> hiddenCat: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=351575 
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [三星] 分段开发基于并替代 GNOME 3 的桌面 - 需求 Javascript
<hiddenCat> archl, ........
<archl> hiddenCat: 为啥都说 7 星呢，看起来不难的说。
<hiddenCat> 哦
<hiddenCat> 不知道
<archl> pocoyo: 晚上好。
<archl> hiddenCat: 哦。帮我。
<hiddenCat> 我正发评论
 * pocoyo 抱抱 archl
 * archl 拥抱蓝色小药丸
<sssm> hi
<archl> sssm: hi
<archl> high
<sevk> sssm, 好  ㍬ 
<freeayu> 兄弟们，有没有比较 好的 php虚似主机推荐
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 不能通过路由器上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351756 我前两天看从物indows xp 转到Ubuntu 11.10。悲剧的是现在电脑不能通过路由器上网了。不管路由器得加密模式是什么都不行，求教各位大神支个招吧！小弟现在正在痛苦与纠结中阿！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzy10103211 — 2011-10-31 20:06 
<hiddenCat> 你奶奶的， 评论不看文章的家伙
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个标题写的, 不会引起重视啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 不會英文，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 加comment了, 用的内部邮箱
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯嗯，， 謝謝
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 明天可以提醒我下
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<freeayu> 有没有比较 好的 php虚似主机推荐
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 【启动应用程序】怎样在终端里启动应用程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351759 怎样在终端里启动应用程序？例如 已经装好的 lxpanel 另问： Dock 的全称是什么，单独搜索 Dock 搜不出来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-10-31 20:28 
<hiddenCat> freeayu, sourceforge.net
<Hdt> 11.10是不是不大好用？
<Hdt> 正在升级
<archl> hiddenCat:  没看到你的评论。。。
<archl> lol
<slacker_HD1> CyrusYzGTt你好
 * adam8157 问 宝岛眼镜 500元的 算哪个档次
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD1§ ,, hdmiv1.4a你好
<slacker_HD1> 我给你准备了高清大图
<slacker_HD1> 你看不？哈哈哈
<Hdt> 同样是一台电脑，程序员却能做出东西，普通人就不能
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD1§ 不看，，你要負責，，上次你對我，，
<adam8157> http://tuan.360buy.com/team-10000325.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 仅178元，享最高原价518元的“宝岛眼镜百货”买赠套餐：时尚精美镜框千款任选其1，赠送露易丝超薄加膜抗辐射抗UV树脂镜片（镜片可选平光、近视、远视、老花）。赠送镜盒、镜布、多功能螺丝笔刀、精美欧式咖啡杯一个。潮女型男新造型点亮缤纷秋季！ | 京东团购 - 精品团购每一天 |北京购物|北京团购| ...
<slacker_HD1> http://i.imgur.com/xEIRU.jpg
<slacker_HD1> 哈哈哈
<slacker_HD1> 我的高清大图很好看的
<CyrusYzGTt> 不看
<slacker_HD1> 好吧好吧
<slacker_HD1> 给你看看我的kde桌面
<slacker_HD1> http://i.imgur.com/RgVd7.jpg
<slacker_HD1> 这个不忽悠你了
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Scratch 文本编译器首发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351763 elementary项目开发的Scratch 文本编辑器首个稳定版发布。 Scratch使用 Vala 和 Gtk+3 编写，和其他文本编辑器很相似，如Gedit，不过Scratch增加了很多友好的特性。 更多截图： http://blog.51osos.com/linuxnews/scratch_text_editor/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GoFace — 2011-10-3 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 不看，， slacker_HD1 是絕對不可信任的
<roylez_> adam8157: ???
<adam8157> http://tuan.360buy.com/team-10000325.html
<slacker_HD1> 。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 宝岛眼镜 500多的 算什么档次
<iGoogle> adam8157: 成本50不到的。
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 眼镜行业，暴利得不行的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 手机买了么?
<iGoogle> 买啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 不要
<adam8157> roylez_: 不值得买?
<oh_no> 在ubuntu10.04下做的liveUSB为什么还进不去啊
<oh_no> 一直黑着屏幕
<roylez_> adam8157: 我打算以后验一次光，然后在 coastal.com 买
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥网站
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国配眼镜的，只要你有验光单
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您又知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> oh_no§ idle=mwair append grub
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个不值得?
<iGoogle> 验一次光，就网购？傻吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的同事，在米国买了付眼镜，才14刀
<oh_no> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思
<iGoogle> 偏光怎么调
<roylez_> adam8157: 我觉得不值，这些牌子豆没听说过
<adam8157> roylez_: 宝岛 没听过?
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个我听说过，不过比起宝岛，我宁可去 optical88
<CyrusYzGTt> oh_no§ google之
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.coastalcontacts.com/glasses/mens-frames/cMaleFrames-p1.html?ilid=lnav#brandFilters=[]&attr_searchGenders=[Men]&size_glassesLensDiameter=[]&size_glassesBridgeWidth=[]&size_glassesTempleLength=[]&size_glassesFrameWidth_si=[]&size_glassesLensHeight=[]&categoryCode=MaleFrames&filterGroup=&minPrice=0&maxPrice=500&page=1&pdi_=[]&sorting=price-asc&widgetExpanded=true&perfectFitExpanded=false&requestIdentifier=776515
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Men’s Designer Glasses Starting At $38 | Coastal Contacts 
<adam8157> roylez_: 链接这么长 我怎么选哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 19块的眼镜大把，而且很快要圣诞了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我下次装个缩网址的插件吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 网上买能合适不...
<roylez_> adam8157: 有眼光单有瞳距还有什么担心的
<adam8157> roylez_: 接受这些option呢?
<iGoogle> 还有散光。
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥option？
<iGoogle> 近视基本有散光的
<adam8157> roylez_: 网站接受这些选项呢? 瞳距 散光啥啥的
<iGoogle> 散光有角度的。
<roylez_> adam8157: 都有
<adam8157> roylez_: great
<adam8157> roylez_: 你买的时候跟我说
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/coastal-com-ultra-low-cost-custom-glasses-raiders-website.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » Coastal.com网站超低价定制眼镜攻略
<roylez_> adam8157: 圣诞前盯着就是
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你听 roylez 会后悔的。 lol
<iGoogle> 这样对自己的眼睛
<adam8157> iGoogle: 手机买了没? G7送给我啊
<iGoogle> 你送啥过来
<roylez_> adam8157: armani的眼镜38刀。。。。虽说我对名牌没概念，不过这个也太白菜价了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 肯定比你手机贵
<adam8157> iGoogle: 哈哈
<iGoogle> 那我先暂时用着。不喜欢了再送。
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 送你一条2K多的腰带
<iGoogle> 又是那个。不要
<roylez_> adam8157 iGoogle 你俩眉来眼去的干啥呢？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 换吧换吧
<oh_no> liveUSB进不去
<oh_no> 求组
<oh_no> 求助
<adam8157> roylez_: ee说要把手机给我
<iGoogle> 不换。不要那
<roylez_> iGoogle: 真的，赶快啊，蛋蛋君等着呢
<adam8157> iGoogle: 罗技无线鼠标要不?
<iGoogle> 尤其，可能是你拿了别人的腰带
<adam8157> iGoogle: 新的, 国航送我的
<iGoogle> 赠品。。
<iGoogle> 换G4吧
<adam8157> iGoogle: 2135人民币好吧? 淘宝上也卖1900好吧...555
<iGoogle> 作好事。腰带才不换
<adam8157> 哼哼
<iGoogle> 等我想好
<iGoogle> 可现在我不需要什么嘛
<adam8157> 刚才开会, 几个德国人没参加...不知道干啥去了
<iGoogle> Just met a few Germans did not participate ... do not know Gansha go
<iGoogle> 干啥
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你还给翻译下
<iGoogle> 说明你语文不过关。翻译不出
<iGoogle> lol
<AireadFan> 翻译一下，什么叫惊喜？  我学习去啦
<CyrusYzGTt> 就是說 早退了，， 罰工資
<hiddenCat> 他奶奶的， 那pm2.5的文章大不开了
<AireadFan> ChanServ, 你是机器人不，一直以为你也是机器人呢
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 你是机器人不，一直以为你也是机器人呢
<Cherrot> 这里有Ubuntu11.10和LibreOffice冲突的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ .. 吾也想，，只要充電，，就不需要睡覺了。。
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 皆因汝，在此處對此事叨多了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 有人在 Ubuntu 11.10 上用 gnome-mplayer 吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351767 我向来就用这个，结果现在升级到11.10之后发现好多以前的mp3和avi文件播放起来都有刺耳的杂音，搜遍各处无解救方法。今天发现软件仓库里还有一个 mplayer2，我就想：是不是 mplayer2 要先进一些呢？安装上试试看吧，结果居然就 ...
<Cherrot> lainme: 铃音姐？
<Cherrot> sevk: 我发的话题就从来没在这出现过……
<sevk> Cherrot, 我喜欢的东西太多。  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> sevk: 好答案，亲一个
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 機情
 * Cherrot ;)
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, 喷嚏在国内也很难打开了
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我在此处唠叨多了， 怎么会影响 喷嚏呢。 不过我也一直在喷嚏那唠叨着， 最后一次发评论，就很难打开， 也发不了评论了
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ .. 好吧，，不討論，，本尊在看垃圾小說
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我发觉那的人不看文章就评论的， 有个说 pm10在10以上， 奶奶的，文章是小于等于10微米。 他眼睛盲的啊，还是五毛没逻辑的
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ .. 好吧，，不討論，，本尊在看垃圾小說
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 另一个用筛子比喻， 筛大石头和筛米， 奶奶的， 他是检测能过筛的，而不是检测被网住的， 五毛脑筋是不是有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ ,, 表示無語，， 生活中有太多的無奈，太多的不公，， 
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 你移民到美国了， 想必你的见识广，帮我解答一下一个问题
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 美国使馆监测的PM2.5是指直径小于或等于2.5微米的颗粒物，... PM10则...，即直径小于或等于10微米的可吸入颗粒物或飘尘。 PM2.5检测的数值大过PM10 的， 正常不
<adam8157> r
<adam8157> roylez_: 干啥
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 美国人没中国人聪明，还是你跟我们说吧。
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 我再去验证一下
<roylez_> adam8157: 打打招呼，破马不在，跟你打招呼也一样神清气爽...
<adam8157> ...
 * bluek 驾着  UFO  来到了ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> 激光制導 ，發射，命中， 
<roylez_> adam8157: 你搞得到验光单么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 肯定啊 去验就是了
<roylez_> adam8157: 医院吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac256337/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 普通青年vs文艺青年vs二逼青年合集 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 医院和眼睛店都行 花钱就是了
<Kandu> roylez_: 這種合集，只有2b青年才會做吧，也就是2b青年眼中的普通青年(實際2b),文藝青年(實際普通),2b青年(實際文藝)
<adam8157> Kandu: +1
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去!!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去!!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去!!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去!!!
<sevk> adam8157: .. ..
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 原来 pm10 的数据一直都没有啊， 只是环保局 说 轻微污染。 美国pm2.5 说浓度为400
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<adam8157> roylez_: 出来
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你加的评论?
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥评论？
<adam8157> roylez_: 555
<adam8157> acfun的
<roylez_> adam8157: 不是
<adam8157> Kandu: 那就是你啦!! ahahahah
<adam8157> Kandu: 买这个送我, 弥补心灵创伤 http://www.360buy.com/product/177929.html
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 【AKGK311P】AKG K311P 耳塞式耳机 明灰色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
 * adam8157 你们这些坏人
<Kandu> adam8157: 應該是 roylez_ 吧，我不上 acfan 的
<bluek> 貌似有些命令在这个频道用不了哈
<bluek> 我问一下啊，比如，动作用什么命令啊？比如说：我想对某人微笑着说。
<Kandu> adam8157: 出現你名字了 XD~~
<roylez_> Kandu: ???
<roylez_> Kandu: 哪里？
<Kandu> adam8157: 怪不得你這麼急
<Kandu> roylez_: 就你剛發的那地址，評論列表裡
<roylez_> Kandu: ....
<roylez_> Kandu: 我没有加过评论...
<roylez_> adam8157: ?
<imtxc> mldonkey 这货怎么配置 速度能比得过迅雷啊。。
 * Kandu 睡覺去，各位晚安 XD 順便摸摸蛋蛋表示安慰
<roylez_> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE3MDY2MjMy.html  给你看这个，我洗洗睡了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 保加利亚妖王Азис - Хоп - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<adam8157> Kandu: ...
<imtxc> 今天医生给我检查出了个病。
<imtxc> 对空气过敏。
<alvin_rxg> lol
<imtxc> 大家有适合我的星球么  谁在那里给个建议。。
<roylez_> imtxc: ....你活着真是奇迹了。我有个表弟阳光过敏...
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 去 宇宙空間
<imtxc> 其实对房间里面的空气还适应  对冬天户外的空气 过敏。
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> 谁有啥秘方么？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 石膏
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那不就不能活动了么
<imtxc> 医生说是要用中药。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 笨，不會設計個裝配的石膏麼，可以機械運動的
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 或者用 黃水 浸泡 全身 2分鐘
<pocoyo> imtxc: 像鱼一样在水里住.
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那是个什么水。
<imtxc> pocoyo: 对凉水也过敏。
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 找不到 pm10 的数据， 也许 pm2.5 是400， 有可能 pm10 是500， 酱紫看来500pm10是轻微污染
<imtxc> 凉风 凉水
<imtxc> 都对致命。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 想想，，硫酸或者，鹽酸
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<roylez_> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> 看来我还是请教mldonkey 的问题比较靠谱。
<roylez_> imtxc: ....你居然还有这份闲心
<imtxc> roylez_: 大不了不吹风去。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 我也想問，， mldonkey 編譯到 patch過不去
<imtxc> 这俩事情是有关系的。
<imtxc> 因为对风过敏
<imtxc> 不能出门
<imtxc> 当然要宅
<roylez_> 真同情你
<imtxc> 就得用驴驼点东西回来啊。
<imtxc> 可我用mldonkey 下载速度总是很不给力。
<imtxc> 这就苦了宅男了。
<roylez_> 我得睡了，这星期的课还没上，作业危险了。3号还要出差，4号交作业。
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥过不去的， 不要想太多了，熄灯了， 啥女人不是一样
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾知道了 imtxc  看多了 AV ，導致身體發熱，然後受涼 中風 癱瘓，， 。希望是 高位癱瘓，，這樣天朝就你多了個 霍金
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ ,,吾在說 編譯
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 随便找一个女人，”嫁了“就算了吧
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 分析错了。
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 寡人说女人
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 編譯 mldonkey -CVS 版本
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 咋样
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的什么版本呢。
<hiddenCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的终身大事
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddenCat§ 不
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ cvs
<imtxc> 哦 
<hiddenCat> 我找不到北京检测pm10的数据哇。
<hiddenCat> 按道理来说pm10的微粒浓度应该比pm2.5的高才对， 不过可能还算轻微污染程度
<hiddenCat> 但为啥没有pm10的数据呢
<knownbad> 有a不一定有b?
<knownbad> 我不知两者是否有关联？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏
<knownbad> mug?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼#
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 杯子
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 什么杯子——
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你那还有好电影么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 啥游戏？
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/馬克杯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: assault cube
<alvin_rxg> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 我自个演的成人片。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不早
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不要
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我调不了分辨率啊
<knownbad> 那你green lantern看的惯吗？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 呃。
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 你说我说的么，我就是概念性有问题呢， pm10是检测粒径10微米以下的微粒，pm2.5检测粒径2.5微米一下的微粒(网上看的)。 pm10的检测的微粒不是也包涵了2.5微米的微粒了么
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 看完了
<hiddenCat> knownbad, pm10的数值是否应该比pm2.5的数值大么
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 但pm10的仪器不一定侦测的到pm2.5?
<knownbad> logic没这么复杂。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你喜欢看好莱坞宣传片？
<imtxc> 下载verycd 该添加哪个服务器呢？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 电影
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 应该可以的哇， 看一些资料， pm10的数据比pm2.5的数据大， 且pm2.5优良的标准依据pm10的标准， 例如pm10说100是优良， pm2.5的标准是50(举例的)
<knownbad> 现在好些，以前只有白人是英雄其他的都是黑暗势力。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ，，不用添加，，添加了 g,,.org那個就是了
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 802.11协议信息获取 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351778 请问各位大侠，在Windiws或ubuntu下面有没有什么软件可以获得某一个wlan连接使用的协议（不是数据速率），例如可以显示是802.11b还是g还是n？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whyseu — 2011-10-31 22:29 
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 也是看网上的资料
<knownbad> 这我不是专业，我只是以logic来看。
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 但又看到网上另一说， 检测pm10的时候，前面让小于10微米的微粒进来，后面又一个孔让2.5微米的出去，就是说留在检测仪里的方位是 2.5~10微米的
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: http://imagebin.org/181719 这样 还缺哪个呢
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 有个johnny depp's the rum diary我想看但上周末才出来。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你都是从哪里下？
<knownbad> 我想你可能不喜欢。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 額，這樣一般可以，， 我用瀏覽器管理的，，
<knownbad> 剧情片。
<hiddenCat> 不过后来我发觉，pm10的数据压根就看不到， 环保局的只有形容词的描述，无pm10的具体数据
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 试试看
<knownbad> demonoid.
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里下载速度很慢。  web管理是英文不太适应
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/EOq2
<sevk> knownbad ⇪ t: The Rum Diary (2011) - IMDb
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 美国的一些政府报告也会用形容词来发布的么，而没有具体数据的
<knownbad> 还没下载到。
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 应该不会。
<knownbad> 除非是个代表性的符号。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 額，，自從 verCD 被閹割了後 慢是 常理 ，，而且 慢的話 開圖形不好，，吃多可內存
<hiddenCat> 中国环保局的报告是像酱紫的，"浓度逐渐上升并维持在较高水平","达到了中度污染","污染程度仅为三级（1）轻微污染"。 通篇找不到pm10到底是多少
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 可宿舍的用某雷很快。。。。
<knownbad> 像国家警戒，defcon1-3.
<knownbad> 和之前的不同颜色。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 額， 好吧，，木有用 某雷很久了
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 美国的政府报告有酱紫的么， 较高水平， 中毒污染， 轻微污染， 而没有具体数据的
<hiddenCat> 有么
<knownbad> 应当都有数据佐证。
<mugebjgd> hiddenCat: 你太蛋疼了吧
<hiddenCat> 找了一晚上， 找不到一个pm10数据。 想办法去黑环保局的电脑
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 通篇都没
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里的网络 用雷下载http  ftp bt 都还不错。。
<hiddenCat> 通篇是数字的 只有,10,1 俩数字
<hiddenCat> 国家机密？？
<hiddenCat> 全形容词
<knownbad> 可能
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ... 
<knownbad> 美国也是，只要是 classified 的文件都说的不明不白。
<knownbad> 非战争时期的机密文件一大半都是用来蒙骗人民的。
<hiddenCat> 轻微污染的值是101~300(不知道指的是否为pm10的)， 环保局说轻微污染，最高也300， 美国大使馆检测pm2.5的是400~500. pm2.5的数值比pm10的还大？？？
<freeflying> http://videos.ubuntu.com/live/
<sevk> freeflying ⇪ t: Ubuntu Developer Summit: Live Stream
<knownbad> 愚民政策下就是怪人民不懂会恐慌，为了人民好。
<hiddenCat> 在说了， 美国大使馆处于高度污染地区， 那如果在那测pm10的话， 数值不到了1000了???
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 反了吧， 愚民政策是怕别人懂的太多会恐慌
<mugebjgd> hiddenCat: 美国的度量衡和中国的不一样
<knownbad> 反正你要看美国使馆关闭，他们戴了防毒面具就开始逃跑。
<hiddenCat> 哦
<yujinnboy> amule 防火牆导致低ID 咋办 
<hiddenCat> mugebjgd, 谢谢，原来 美国的微米!=中国的微米
<knownbad> 所以我说机密文件是反向操作。
<knownbad> 说你不懂就什么也不跟你说。
<hiddenCat> 好了，我再去搜索。
<hiddenCat> 我是不懂啊，所以才问啊
<hiddenCat> 我懂了，还问啥
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7 win8 下安装ubuntu请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351782 大家好，本人现在D盘是win7 ，C盘是win8，但是想放弃win8投入ubuntu了，刚看了安装教程，需要把casper文件下的initrd.lz和vmlinuz文件拷到C盘根目录，但是我本来就是想把C盘删除用来安装ubuntu的，那我是不是要放到D盘去了？然后把 title Install Ubunt ...
<knownbad> 所以我说机密文件是反向操作。 说你不懂就什么也不跟你说。
<knownbad> 这两句是连起来的。
<knownbad> 不是在说你。
<knownbad> 你又便秘了？
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 哦明白了， 不过话说回来我也确实是不懂哇。
<knownbad> 拿肥皂通一通去。
<hiddenCat> 我再去搜索一下
<Guest86396> gnome3换主题后  没有反应了  除了重启还有什么方法使x界面 
<hiddenCat> 算了，不找了，晕
<knownbad> 好似 r 就可以重启 gnome.
<Guest86396> knownbad, 问题是alt+f2不能用了
<knownbad> 那就去console, alt+1?
<knownbad> kill.
<Guest86396> 怎么kill
<knownbad> sudo killall -9 gdm-binary?
<pocoyo> Guest86396: 注销
<Guest86396> pocoyo, 注销那个键都不见了  
<knownbad> 那也可以
<knownbad> 我的比较毁灭性。
<knownbad> 要是 gdm-binary 不对，ps | grep gdm 找下。
<knownbad> 我现时不在 ubuntu 下。
<Guest86396> 终端下的注销命令是什么  
<ofan> yooo
<CyrusYzGTt> logout
<NoIE> 虚拟终端？
<imtxc> 其实我就不知道debian 怎么换那个登录的界面。
<imtxc> 没试过。
<Guest86396> gnome3换个主题，然后整个界面都死了。点都点不动，什么关闭、最小化的按钮都不见了。不想重启
<knownbad> 应该可以 kill gnome-shell 但我没试过。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 下载 the rum diary 中。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你用什么下载？
<knownbad> torrent.
<knownbad> 说的太早，网页开不了。
<ofan> 所以我不用gnome了
<imtxc> ofan: 那你用的？
<imtxc> kde 这货很费资源么
<imtxc> 是对显卡的要求高 还是对内存的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 都高
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光在干嘛？
<imtxc> 哦啊 那看来我还是用gnome 吧
<ofan> 以前用awesome
<imtxc> 哪个又小又快 还跟gnome 这样方便。。。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: lxde
<knownbad> +1
<hiddenCat> imtxc, openbox
<hiddenCat> imtxc, twm
<imtxc> hiddenCat: 。。。
<imtxc> hiddenCat: 俩？
<hiddenCat> imtxc, 还有仨呢， icewm
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 别打扰松鼠，他正手淫中。
<hiddenCat> 谁还用过 icewm 的
<hiddenCat> .............
<mugebjgd> hiddenCat: 你说的是wm
<mugebjgd> hiddenCat: 人家要de
<hiddenCat> mugebjgd, 是啊
<hiddenCat> 哦
<hiddenCat> imtxc, 我错了
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 好像给你看过自己和自己口活的照片呢
<imtxc> 哪个最简单呢  我是感觉gnome 的文件管理器挺方便 在挂载ntfs 的时候 都是弹出输密码 然后就挂载了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠手淫ing
<mugebjgd> imtxc: lxde
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 好  我用一下
<hiddenCat> knownbad, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%94%B7%E6%80%A7%E8%87%AA%E6%88%91%E5%8F%A3%E4%BA%A4
<sevk> hiddenCat ⇪ t: 男性自我口交 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mplQlaV2cJ4&feature=player_detailpage
<ofan> 日
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 松鼠上了 youtube 了。
<hakie> >:o
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 不行下载不了。  得晚点试试。
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 难怪你晚上不睡觉就是在研究这个。
<mugebjgd> hiddenCat: 你真厉害
 * knownbad 忙去
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: urbanterror.
<mugebjgd> hiddenCat: 你可以把这个绝术传给你儿子
<hiddenCat> 有天看 wiki ， 从首页那过去的， 好像是优良条目还是每日问答， 忘了
<hiddenCat> 那是wiki 首页内容啊
<Cherrot> 限制级啊  ……
<hiddenCat> Cherrot, 问题是我看 wiki 首页，一步一步过去的
<hiddenCat> Cherrot, 难怪 维基有段时间被禁了。 酱紫内容都能上首页
<hakie> :-D
<Cherrot> hiddenCat: .... 我手贱点开了  这下一点吃夜宵的胃口都没了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<hiddenCat> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 至于么
<mugebjgd> 据一国外网站报道：泰国一名备受首相塔信尊敬的高僧Thanet Sommmoi于上周六上午，在泰国清迈一嫡属该市佛教协会的网吧参加中午直到翌日中午超过25小时的网上多人对战游戏《半条命：反恐精英》，由于长时间游戏而令精神处于极度紧张和身体过于疲劳，引发突发性心脏病衰竭致死。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 可以了，但1.1g得一段时间。
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 已经安装了 正在用 
<ofan> mugebjgd: 改名了？
<mugebjgd> ofan:？
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 那不是不好，是言论自由。  不喜欢的人就不要看。
<hiddenCat> :)
<knownbad> 小孩子原本就应该有大人看着。  你也不会就把小孩往公园一丢吧？
<knownbad> 那大人应该可以自个判断。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 开始下载变形金刚游戏
<knownbad> 有这个？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 最好的地方  终于可以锁定屏幕了。
<knownbad> 看起来得40分钟。
<knownbad> 我去忙点事去。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 游戏
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror.
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 分辨率不对
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无法游戏
<alvin_rxg> openttd
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不喜欢
<Cherrot> 多次在维基上搜索有关高等数学的条目后发现，这不是我这种智商水平的人应该待的地方……
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你改名了？ mu是啥意思
<mugebjgd> ofan: muenster
<Cherrot> 母的？
<alvin_rxg> µgebjgd
<ofan> 母的？
<alvin_rxg> 对，是µ的
<mugebjgd> 对
<mugebjgd> 三眼儿的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 4眼儿的
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<mugebjgd> amd 推土机好贵
<mugebjgd> 幸好我没等
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 我刚刚加入IRC的时候你就在讨论推土机了…… 
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 好亲切~~~~
<imtxc> 啥是推土机
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 我没讨论过
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 额……那就是别人……
<CyrusYzGTt> 拖拉機
<imtxc> 有嘛邮件客户端  可以自动给我按时扫描邮件  还不像thunderbird 一样需要启动个软件 占用资源呢
<Cherrot> imtxc: 没听懂……啥客户端不算软件？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 就反正占资源少的  收到邮件了给我提示就好。。 
<imtxc> 大家都用的什么邮件客户端呢。
<supercatexpert> Evolution
<Cherrot> imtxc: thunderbird开时间长了资源占用确实挺多 100M左右。 我用Thunderbird
<ofan> Mail
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 那个我这里乱码厅多。。
<supercatexpert> 我没遇到乱码
<ofan> mutt
<supercatexpert> 和邮件的编码是否规范有关系
<Cherrot> imtxc: 我用时也没遇到过乱码 大部分都是 UTF-8 或者 GB2312 
<imtxc> supercatexpert: 搜第斯内
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 邮件的编码规范？
<light_> unity有没有使用教程
<supercatexpert> そうですね？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 你的 thunderbird 一直开着？
<Cherrot> imtxc: 一般是的，不过当看到它觉得不爽时就关了
<light_> unity使用教程？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 具体 就是什么时候不爽呢。
<supercatexpert> Cherrot: 如果用合格的MIME编码的话，邮件不应当乱码
<Cherrot> 觉得他占视野…… 内存基本没考虑过 linux协调的挺好
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: MIME 不是只针对附件吗？ 还是我网络原理没学好……
<supercatexpert> Cherrot: MIME是整个邮件的
<Cherrot> supercatexpert: 哦，我知道了，text/plaintext & charset 哈
<supercatexpert> charset决定了邮件的编码
<Cherrot> 嗯
<supercatexpert> 如果charset没有，或者值错误，就会乱码
<supercatexpert> 其实我也写过一个简单的邮件客户端的……
<Cherrot> 这情况一般只发生在不用邮件客户端的情况下把 嘿嘿
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
 * Cherrot 穷苦学生无视
 * ofan 无视教育网的
<Cherrot> \me ;)
<ofan> ARM宣布了64位处理器ARMv8
<supercatexpert> ofan: 但是ARMv8的耗电量上去了
<Stifler> hiall
<Stifler> 我回归了
<ofan> arm开始傲娇了
<ofan> 求推荐个python写的static site generator
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/ErMgK
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 下这个没问题不？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 在德国能下什么？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 啥不能下啊，就是得考虑法律问题而已
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 会被查出来？
<supercatexpert> 有这种可能
<ofan> 我现在bt都开加密了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: mule 有加密的么？
<supercatexpert> 有
<ofan> alvin_rxg: amule可以加密
<supercatexpert> eMule有加密的
<ofan> 只允许加密连接，但会影响速度
<supercatexpert> BT开强加密还可以防止被渣雷吸血
<ofan> bt不存在吸血问题
<ofan> utorrent有点bug
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 算了，看完就删掉。 xD
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 啥 bug
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ..我看错了
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<Stifler> 回归ubuntu卸了unity，感觉不错..
<_Ruby> -_-
<ofan> use arch!
<Stifler> -.-
<_Ruby> ^_^
<Stifler> arch在我的thinkpad上硬盘有点响..
<Stifler> ubuntu驱动完备
<ofan> linux驱动都一样的
<_Ruby> !time
 * oink_MChni 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 01 日 星期二 00:09:04
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Stifler> 可能不会折腾吧
<ofan> 把这bot踢了
<_Ruby> 谁能给俺讲下Socket中的数据类型
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 把那 bot 踢了
<Stifler> !kickthebotout
<ofan> 啊哈哈哈哈.. 好爽
<Kandu> ofan: 你踢錯了
<ofan> ...
<Kandu> ofan: 應該 oink_MChni 的
 * _Ruby good!
<ofan> 貌似又自己加进来了
<ofan> lubotu2: 比较啰嗦
<Kandu> Cherrot: charset 作為 parameter 的。對於 multipart 的郵件， subpart 都有可能說明 charet,類型是 text 的話
<ofan> oink_MChni: 显示的时间还是不错的
<oink_MChni> ofan 好笨耶
<alvin_rxg>    lubotu2 是 ubuntu 官方的…
<lubotu2> alvin_rxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ofan> oink_MChni: ........
<_Ruby> Kandu: 给俺讲下Socket呗
<alvin_rxg> 艹，谁电脑上没个显示时间的啊？
<ofan> 这个带颜色..
<ofan> 官方的？
<Cherrot> Kandu:  o, I see
<Kandu> _Ruby: 就知道又是你 jmirc
<alvin_rxg> 颜色？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 可惜 没有农历啊。
<ofan> 等这周末研究下，搞个bot
<_Ruby> Kandu: 又不是我一个人用jmirc
<ofan> 专门踢其他bot 哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> 要是debian 的日历有农历  而且可以设一些提醒什么的 就好了
<_Ruby> Kandu: Cfy不也用吗有时
<Kandu> _Ruby: 沒關係，繼續用
 * Kandu 繼續睡
<ofan> 没帽了..
<_Ruby> Kandu: 你个Irssi
 * Cherrot Gnome shell 又崩溃了……
<Cherrot> MySQL 为什么这么不听话？我都把它从服务中删除了 还会自动启动，何解？
<ofan> 邮件都是plain text的
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 看谁启动了它呗， 看 ppid
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: ppid? 
<alvin_rxg> yo.
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 和PID啥关系？ top可以看？
<alvin_rxg> ps -ef | grep sql
<Cherrot> thx
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: mysql     1056     1  0 Oct31 ?        00:00:25 /usr/sbin/mysqld   1056是PID吧？ 后面的1 和 0 是什么？可以教我一下嘛？
<alvin_rxg> <UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<alvin_rxg>  UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<alvin_rxg> ppid 是 1 ... 它自个儿启动的
<Cherrot> 哦  ppid是parent PID啊
<Cherrot> 这个 是说明无解了么…… 内核启动的……
<ofan> init启动的
<alvin_rxg> 不是，这只是类似 daemon 或者用户自己启动的之类的
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我已经从服务中把mysql删除掉了啊，还需要动哪才能让它安分点呢
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你关掉了没…
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<ofan> init pid不就是1么
<ofan> Cherrot: 把mysqld从daemon列表里去掉
<Cherrot> sudo service mysql stop  不是等价么。算了 把这句写到启动脚本里好了……虽然好笨的办法:D
<Cherrot> ofan: 那……daemon列表在哪编辑？ 
<ofan> Cherrot: 以前用sysv-rc-conf,现在不知道了
<ofan> arch下直接编辑一个文件就可以
<Cherrot> ofan: 哦，thx, 我明天找找看:)
<ofan> Cherrot: 貌似现在ubuntu改了，用那个可能不行
<Cherrot> ofan: 哦
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: sysvrc-conf
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: bum
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 所有的 runlevel editor 都可以
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: bum 图形界面，但不能更改搜游的
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: bum试过了 甚至自己修改了 runlevel里面的文件名 
<alvin_rxg> 所有
<alvin_rxg> 截图看看咯
<imganquan> 。
<ofan> Cherrot: ubuntu下不要自己改系统脚本
<Cherrot> ofan: 为啥……？
<ofan> Cherrot: 会挂的
<ofan> 用工具改
<Cherrot> ofan: ....怪不得你们都不用Ubuntu。。。
<ofan> use arch!
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/181740
<archl> 哦
<archl> 都是折腾的。
<Cherrot> ofan: 用到不爽自然换~ :)
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 重启后还是会启动？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 嗯，apache都不启动了，mysql却不听话
<ofan> Cherrot: 估计你在什么地方又启动了
<alvin_rxg> 有个啥 daemon 需要 mysql 启动的？
<ofan> 比如在rc.local里加了个mysqld start
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 貌似没有啊,而且我在源里装完mysql 后没有改过任何文件。 我装过motion 和 zoneminder 不过都没有让他们自动启动
<Cherrot> motion 和 zoneminder 都可选使用mysql的
<ofan> Cherrot: 你把mysql改个名字，然后重启，看在哪个地方报错
<Cherrot> ofan: 好主意;) 学了一招~
<ofan> XD
<archl> 还是这些人嗯。
 * Cherrot 重启ing
<ofan> farewell,Cherrot
<Cherrot> Nov  1 00:56:03 cherrot-TA880G-HD kernel: [   13.377322] init: Failed to spawn mysql main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<Cherrot> 这……如何是好……
<ofan> 哇咔咔
<Cherrot> ofan: 13.377322 这是什么意思？
<ofan> 时间戳
<ofan> 看启动日志吧
<Cherrot> ofan: 确实是init的……问题出在哪呢……
<Cherrot> ofan: 启动日志？ 
<ofan> Cherrot: 内核自己编译的？
<Cherrot> ofan: 不是，Ubuntu的。在哪可以看启动日志？不是syslog么？
<ofan> /var/log/下
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 提示了啥呢？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: syslog 里就这一句： Nov  1 00:56:03 cherrot-TA880G-HD kernel: [   13.377322] init: Failed to spawn mysql main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> 你还是卸载了算了
<ofan> 他现在连系统都进不去
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: no, 想用的时候就把mysql名字改回来就好啦
<Cherrot> ofan: 我能进系统啊
<ofan> Cherrot: 奥
<alvin_rxg> - -!  咋可以这样治标不治本的
<ofan> Cherrot: 你是不是在其他的runlevel启动了
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 人家毕竟还要测试网站嘛……
<Cherrot> runlevel一直是2啊
<ofan> 。。。
<Cherrot> ofan: boot.log里没发现有用的信息
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 对哦， bum 里边 startup and shutdown scripts 里边有么？
<Cherrot> ofan: 是不是runlevel在当前和高于当前（1级）的服务都会启动？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 从文件名来看没有
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 列表里边有啥呢？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/181743
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: portmap是我的L2TP VPN要用的，和mysql没关系
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 其他的我就不认识了
<alvin_rxg> x11-common ???
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 这个不是都会有吗？我不清楚唉
<ofan> runlevel一般都是3或5
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 以我的习惯，会打开那些脚本看看里边说的 依赖
<Cherrot> ofan: 我安装Ubuntu都是从LiveCD自动安装的啊，runlevel一直是2
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 嗯 我研究一下把，这么晚了 不折腾了:D  谢谢你们！
<Cherrot> zoneminder 依赖 Mysql，可是zoneminder服务并没有自动启动的，奇怪，莫非它还有别的daemon....  干脆卸掉好了
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你都还没看完……
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 你是说我应该看 mysql的依赖么？ 我觉得应该是找谁依赖mysql啊……
<demonhunter> 请问我装了samba4后安装systm-config-samba 报错了，请问如何命令行下配置samba？
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 不是，我是说 /etc/init.d 里边找哇。 grep mysql *
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 
<Cherrot> zoneminder:# Should-Start:      mysql
<Cherrot> zoneminder:# Should-Stop:       mysql
<Cherrot> 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 也就这一个了？ 没别的么？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 没了，可恶，明明已经卸载zoneminder了，竟然还留下了垃圾
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: aptitude search zoneminder
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 看最前边写的是 p 还是 
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 看最前边写的是 p 还是 c 还是 i
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好，我先装个aptitude~
<alvin_rxg> 一般有 apt 的都有 aptitude 吧……
<ofan> 番茄花园手机系统BETA版发布 
<alvin_rxg> aptitude 和 apt 差不多。个人认为 aptitude 相对智能
<ofan> 感觉没区别
<ofan> 除了名字不一样
<Cherrot> Ubuntu use apt-get as default 
<Cherrot> gnome-shell crashes again... 
<Cherrot> apt-get 有search命令么 
<ofan> 中国制造首台全部采用国产CPU千万亿次计算机
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: p   mythzoneminder                                                          - view status and display footage recorded with zoneminder                         
<Cherrot> c   zoneminder                                                              - Linux video camera security and surveillance solution   
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: zoneminder 是 c  这是什么含义？
<alvin_rxg> config file.
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: aptitude purge zoneminder
<Cherrot> ofan: 中国专家说可以玩游戏，我就有点奇怪了
<alvin_rxg> 简单说，跑的是 windows.
<alvin_rxg> xD
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 哦 晓得了，原来那些文件属于配置文件啊
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 怎么可能？？ 除非指令集完全山寨吧
<alvin_rxg> 对。我不清楚 apt 会如何显示。 aptitude 每次搜索的时候， p 表示软件包，尚未安装的。 i 表示已经安装。 c 表示曾经装过，目前残余了些配置文件
 * Cherrot 貌似aptitude运行purge后的日志输出比apt-get详细好多唉 大爱
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Cherrot> 而且今天好开心  学到了不用kill gnome-session就重启gnome-shell的方法~
<Cherrot> 虽然Ubuntu11.10里LibreOffice还是不能用……
<alvin_rxg> libreoffice 猴年马月的事了……
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: !! 那你用什么神器？
<alvin_rxg> debian/archlinux
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: office呢？
<alvin_rxg> 不用呢。 xD
<alvin_rxg> 我好久没碰过 .doc 了
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: ... 表示只有羡慕的份儿……
 * Cherrot 手动重启gnome-shell就变成英文 唉
<Cherrot> ofan: alvin_rxg 你们都不睡么？还是我们时区不一样……
<alvin_rxg> Mon Oct 31 18:45:38 CET 2011
<Cherrot> ....
<Cherrot> 德国？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<ofan> Cherrot: utc-4
<Cherrot> :) 
<knownbad> 东岸？
<knownbad> 错了
<ofan> 东部
<snugglecat> ofan, 西部
<snugglecat> knownbad, 菊花又疼了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 昨天你没来， 我菊花疼都不知道找谁揉
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 问你一个openttd 的问题
<archl> lol
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 保养周期(百分数) 是啥意思， 打开有啥效果
<archl> snugglecat: 你在西部？
<archl> snugglecat: 你是昨晚的那个大叔还是另外一个大叔
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 一般设多少， 默认是150%
<snugglecat> 错了， 默认是50%
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 在不
<archl> cooloney:  lol, who are you?
<archl> and who are you a16g 
<snugglecat> archl, 昨晚那个大叔？？？
<archl> both of you from ubuntudevelopersummit?
<archl> snugglecat: hiddencat 好像
<snugglecat> 哦。 那大叔啊。
<archl> snugglecat: 好吧。因为我已经经过睡眠了。
<snugglecat> 不认识
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 在不， 紧急问题
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 就是让车子自动去车站维护
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 保养周期(百分数) 是啥意思， 打开有啥效果。 一般设多少， 默认打开是 50天/%
<alvin_rxg> 默认是按天算得 。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 意思我知道， 但我不知道他怎么算
<archl> -竟然玩这个游戏。。。
<archl> lol
<snugglecat> 我知道
<alvin_rxg> ?
<snugglecat> 意思知道， 但我不知道他是怎么算的， 开的时候是按%， 但是是火车损失了10%去维护，还是损失剩下10%去维护
<snugglecat> 天我明白
<snugglecat> 还是其它意思
<snugglecat> 我知道是自动维护的意思
<knownbad> snugglecat: 下次把脚踏车座椅拿掉然后骑出去逛街。
<knownbad> 这比我帮你揉好多了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你知道轻重啊
<knownbad> 钢管男。
<snugglecat> ....
<alvin_rxg> 就是那个可靠值低于设置里规定的值的时候
<knownbad> 就你坐上座椅的钢管上吗。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 看到我问题了么， 知道你忙， 那我用选择吧 A. 火车可靠值减少10%，B.火车可靠值到了10%
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, o
<snugglecat> 那一般设置值是 A 90%, B 70% C 50%
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<snugglecat> 好了我设90%了
<alvin_rxg> 好，一会儿开饭
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 这值还是改成默认的吧…… 90% 太夸张了
<snugglecat> :) 好的，谢谢了，去玩 openttd。 一边玩一边弄东西
<archl> alvin_rxg: 今天 gebjed 不在，寂寞了？
<ofan> snugglecat: 大叔又通宵？
<archl> ofan: 你还不睡
<alvin_rxg> archl: mugebjgd 
<archl> alvin_rxg: 哦。。。
<ofan> archl: 下午。。
<archl> ofan: 哦。想想美国还有 2个小时才下班
<ofan> 4点半下班？
<archl> 哦。2个半。
<archl> lol
<archl> ofan: 看成 5: 58了。实际是 5: 28
<archl> ofan: 买 战地3 玩？
<ofan> archl: 没钱
<archl> ofan:  去偷个 credit 卡买个游戏
<ofan> archl: 偷你的？
<archl> ofan: 我甚么时候有过？
<archl> ofan: 也许n年之后
<ofan> archl: 你去偷别人的不就有了
<archl> ofan: 我不想买游戏
<ofan> archl: 给我买
<archl> ofan:  浪费钱
<ofan> archl: 送我个正版战地3
<ofan> archl: 我给你介绍个美国妞
<archl> ofan: 美的你。。。你是坏人。不给。
<ofan> 怎么样？
<archl> ofan: 不给。
<ofan> archl: 死宅..
<archl> ofan: 要找美国妞干吗。
<ofan> archl: 闷骚寂寞宅男
<archl> ofan: 网上一堆。
<ofan> 网上找的都是撸sir
<archl> ofan: 你个死宅没资格说我。
<ofan> archl: 我才不宅
 * archl 说ofan很宅
<ofan> 左手sticks,右手m&m's
<ofan> 吃的豪爽
<mugebjgd> ofan: 日子过的够艰苦的
<archl> ofan: ....
<archl> ofan: sticks 是啥？
<ofan> archl: 零食
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 照片
<ofan> archl: 没照片
<alvin_rxg> roc@conference/ubuntudevelopersummit/x-fwvwzyyiaprnpvwy  这头衔不小哇
<archl> alvin_rxg:  2个了。1小时前我评论过。。
<alvin_rxg> 你也是哦？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我？
<ofan> 设么头衔
<alvin_rxg> 不是啊……
<archl> 不是
<archl> alvin_rxg:  a16g 也是
<ofan> 开会？
<archl> 从没看到 a16g 发表言论。。。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<archl> ofan: 恩。去捉 aron 和 destine？
<alvin_rxg> 19:43:05 -!- cooloney [roc@conference/ubuntudevelopersummit/x-fwvwzyyiaprnpvwy] has quit [Ping timeout: 258 seconds]
<ofan> 都讲什么内容？
<archl> ofan: 你问当事人啊。
<ofan> 谁？
<archl> ofan:  a16g 和 cooloney ，如果 happyaron 或 destine 上来了，也可以
<archl> ofan:  懒鬼
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么头衔？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要下载什么东西？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你参加了？ 都讲什么东西
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 不知道哇
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你几个小时前问我什么东西
<alvin_rxg> 没事儿～
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: bt下载用transmissioncli -er
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就没问题了
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只连接加密的节点
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 弄个dockstar吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下载东西多方便
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额。好大的头衔啊
<mugebjgd> 不过是打包砖家ubuntu的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你对ubuntu developer summit有兴趣么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 给我都丢脸
<ofan> mugebjgd: lol
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这头衔都不好意思用。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 同时下载着6个游戏。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: XD
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 那火车不自动维护哇， 我设90%了， 可靠都降到 70% 了，还是不自动维护
<ofan> 等着组织个archer summit
<archl> ofan: 你有钱就可以。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我看行
<archl> mugebjgd: Ubuntu连QT都改的不像样了。还能说打包专家么。。
<ofan> 主题叫Archers save the world
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<mugebjgd> archl: 什么qt？
<archl> 远远的放箭。
<ofan> 主持人ofan
<archl> mugebjgd: qt4，据说的，听不少人说的。
<ofan> leader ofan
<ofan> archl: ubuntu 需要很多软件质量监控的
<archl> ofan:  OF FANTASY.
<mugebjgd> archl: 改了什么了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢？
<archl> mugebjgd: 不知道。
<mugebjgd> archl: 那你就胡说
<mugebjgd> archl: 道听途说
<archl> mugebjgd: 只是问了些软件频道的，一旦我说用 Ubuntu编译失败，他们就抱怨
<archl> lol
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 没事儿。
<mugebjgd> archl: 用什么发行版都会出现编译失败
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 一般都是按天来的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抽游戏？
<snugglecat> 哦好吧， 我换换
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: assault cube
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<archl> mugebjgd: ...
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 才不
<archl> mugebjgd:  你不是画面党么。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 除了ut你就不会玩别的了？
<alvin_rxg> 看猩猩球
<alvin_rxg> 我会玩手机
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pps上的？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我也看去
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你有手机了？
<mugebjgd> archl: 人家买的索爱
<mugebjgd> archl: 无键盘的
<mugebjgd> archl: 就比有键盘的便宜了11欧
<archl> mugebjgd: 你的炮友背叛你了
<mugebjgd> archl: 为什么？
<mugebjgd> archl: 我也是索爱粉
 * archl 多嘴
 * archl 理解错误
<ofan> 骚泥粉？
 * archl 回去继续睡觉
<mugebjgd> ofan: 差不多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 给老婆买的东西全是sony
<ofan> 骚泥的东西价格高
<archl> mugebjgd: 你不简单啊。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我自己用philips
<archl> ofan: 你没资格说。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 凑合吧，比苹果的便宜
<mugebjgd> archl: 不简单什么？
<ofan> 配置也垃圾
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我是说随身听
<archl> mugebjgd: 很少见一堆索尼的，买不起
<mugebjgd> ofan: 电脑不买sony的
<mugebjgd> archl: 没有啦
<ofan> mugebjgd: walkman?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 还好了
<mugebjgd> archl: 就是电子书啊，随身听啊
<ofan> 想弄个sony的D50
<mugebjgd> ofan: 因为苹果的不好
<ofan> 可惜没米
<archl> mugebjgd: 你不用手机听么。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 差不多，ipc品质不错
<mugebjgd> archl: 不用
<ofan> sony的音效重，不太喜欢
<mugebjgd> archl: 我自己用philips的随身听
<archl> mugebjgd: 我觉得么。。。差不多，因为在路上太吵了。。。
<ofan> sony的D50是发烧友的梦想
<mugebjgd> archl: 买个便宜的入耳式耳机就好多了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 便宜的容易坏
<archl> mugebjgd: 上一个sony手机附带的，断了。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还好。用了2年了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国什么hama的
<ofan> 德国的质量好
<ofan> 同学20刀买的入耳，不到一个月就坏了
<archl> ofan: 你说的是苹果的耳机么。？人家鼓励你买新的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那么差劲？
<ofan> archl: 苹果耳机其实不错，不容易坏
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的那个才6欧
<archl> ofan:  算容易坏的。
<ofan> archl: 不容易
<archl> ofan:  我哥卖这个的。
<ofan> 挺耐用的
<mugebjgd> archl: 你说的对。sony的耳机容易坏
<mugebjgd> archl: 所以以前在国内的时候我都买工包的
<ofan> sony的耳机都太烂
<mugebjgd> archl: 30块钱人民币一个
<archl> mugebjgd: 陪伴我打了 1年多 UrT。
<ofan> 工包很多都是骗人的山寨货
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: UrT是什么？
<archl> ofan: 因为阻抗低，特殊的。
<archl> mugebjgd:  Urban Terror
<mugebjgd> ofan: 音质你可以试
<mugebjgd> ofan: 反正我是听不出来
<archl> ofan: 只用在移动设备比如手机上，电脑上就不行了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 低价的音质都一样，主要是质量差别大
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我没买过高级耳机，
<archl> ofan: 低价的音质差别也很大。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 听不出来区别
<archl> ofan: 比如 苹果这个也才 $6
<archl> of
<ofan> archl: 你买的山寨货还好意思说
<archl> 比一般的山寨强多了
<archl> ofan: 放屁。原装的。
<ofan> archl: 原装的好几百
<mugebjgd> ofan: 现在的耳机都是国内代工
<mugebjgd> ofan: 和原装没啥区别
<archl> ofan: 工厂流出大的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 山寨厂不一样
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你是不了解内幕
<archl> ofan: 多产的自己卖去赚钱
<ofan> 低端货没必要区分音质什么的
<ofan> 多半都是看样子
<ofan> 还有耐用性
<mugebjgd> ofan: 高端货你能听出区别？
<archl> ofan: 比较过，和刚买的 iPhone4s原装耳机一样，听起来也一样。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有区别
<archl> ofan: 我花买 $4 买了philps的，用了6个月。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 果然还是二代讲究
<ofan> archl: 说了声音上没啥区别
<archl> ofan: 有的。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这叫品味
<archl> ofan: 玩游戏能听出来
<ofan> archl: 擦
<mugebjgd> ofan: 花自己的钱叫品味。花爸妈的钱叫败家子
<archl> mugebjgd: 你还是那样啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这叫追求
<archl> mugebjgd: 耳机坏了就丢对不？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买了不好好用才叫败家子
<ofan> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/315911/git-for-beginners-the-definitive-practical-guide
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: version control - Git for beginners: The definitive practical guide - Stack Overflow
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还追求
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你这个是典型的二代心理
<mugebjgd> archl: 没，我的都留着呢
<ofan> mugebjgd: 懂毛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 二代
<archl> mugebjgd: 留着作纪念/天线？
<archl> mugebjgd:  我坏了都是插头附近线断。。。
<archl> mugebjgd:  philips这个就是手机一拽，一边没声了。。。
<ofan> 在vps上下bt会不会挂？
<archl> ofan: 会
<ofan> 我试试
<ofan> dnzCPP: #cpp #job - C++ cracker jack programmer familiar with Cypher encryption ($1,000 - 5,000) - http://t.co/KZiyGewd #jobs
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: C++ Cracker Jack Programmer Familiar With Cypher Encryption for $1,000 - 5,000
<ofan> 这个过瘾...
<ofan> 5k刀....
<archl> ofan:  对额。。。你是这个起身的。。。果然
<archl> ofan: 享乐主义者。。。
<ofan> archl: 啥
<ofan> archl: 我是理想主义者
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦
<snugglecat> 打倒理想主义者
<ofan> 无视
<snugglecat> 蛋疼主义者万岁
<mugebjgd> archl: 自己修。当替代零件
<snugglecat> 第70亿人诞生了， 大家欢呼
<archl> ofan: 你有啥理想。。。
<archl> mugebjgd: 剪断橡胶皮然后加热？
<archl> lol
<mugebjgd> archl: 有热缩管
<mugebjgd> archl: 电烙铁
<mugebjgd> archl: 你连这都没玩？
<mugebjgd> archl: 导线都能自己换的
<archl> mugebjgd: 没，我从来不干精细的活，天生手抖。
<mugebjgd> archl: 男人，没点动手能力，哪个女人会要你
<mugebjgd> archl: 尤其是在兲朝外
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有钱有车就行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有钱有车是和能力挂钩的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 当然了，你这样的二代是不会明白了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你有车么？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 正在考车本
<mugebjgd> ofan: 准备买
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买多少钱的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 7000欧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 牛逼
<mugebjgd> ofan: 起码要能开的吧
<ofan> 我搞个2000刀的就行了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2000刀什么概念？
<archl> ofan: 富二代
<ofan> mugebjgd: 5手车
<archl> mugebjgd: 美国 $1000就能买到好车
<ofan> 少说有10年的
<ofan> archl: 屁，那种没法开
<ofan> 不过美国人都开很破的车
<ofan> 他们也都自己修车
<mugebjgd> ofan: 5手车？
<archl> ofan: 你那里不是吧。。那么偏远。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 对 很旧的
<archl> ofan: 好吧。我哥从florida 开到宾夕法尼亚。。。。
<mugebjgd> archl: 1000美元的车你竟修了
<ofan> 2000刀的有
<mugebjgd> archl: 反而花费更多。除非你自己会修
<ofan> 打工+接活差不多一年能赞齐了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 赞
<archl> ofan: 你假期打工1个月还睁不到？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这才是男人
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我这里的富二代都开3万刀的车
<mugebjgd> archl: 废话，他不吃饭啊
<archl> $500 每周是全职零工的基本收入。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我们这里有富二代
<archl> lol
<ofan> archl: 假期也都是有时间限制的，而且不能校外打工
<archl> mugebjgd: 去餐馆打工免费的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一个咖啡机3000欧，买2个
<archl> lol
<mugebjgd> archl: 什么餐馆打工免费的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 昨天听说一巨丑的女的，每次去store都至少花1000刀
<archl> mugebjgd: 免费食物
<mugebjgd> ofan: 太多了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我们这里刚来德国就有开1w欧的车的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他还低调了
<mugebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> mugebjgd: 很多米国人问我为什么中国孩子都这么有钱
<mugebjgd> archl: 废话，中餐馆打工还不管你饭
<mugebjgd> ofan: 唉。没办法。没钱的谁去米国啊
<archl> mugebjgd: 肯德基/dominos/burger king 都管。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 去米国的很多有钱的。剩下的就是有才的了
<mugebjgd> archl: 显然
<mugebjgd> archl: 中餐馆一般都管
<archl> ofan: 其实只是选择性无视罢了。。。
<archl> ofan: 选择性无视那些穷得
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的小学同学有个去米国的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我们上小学的时候，她家就已经3辆车了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 94年吧
<knownbad> 奶奶的，忙了一趟回来torrent上传了1.4g.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: XD
<archl> mugebjgd: 我管剩饭大概，我从来没去过餐馆打工。。。
<archl> mugebjgd: 初下海的一代富裕。
<knownbad> 也只下了1.1g.
<mugebjgd> archl: 我以前打工的那个中餐馆还好
<mugebjgd> archl: 有员工饭
<archl> mugebjgd: 哦。我只在国内去餐馆工作了——那里大多是剩饭。
<mugebjgd> archl: 就是说老板 老板娘 员工自己有小灶
<mugebjgd> archl: 那味道牛逼了
<archl> mugebjgd: 知道。
<archl> mugebjgd: 为啥牛逼？
<mugebjgd> archl: 后来还和那老板老板娘成了好朋友
<mugebjgd> archl: 味精少。味道好吃。
<mugebjgd> archl: 毕竟你出国很少有时间好好做饭啊
<knownbad> 上了老板娘了？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 不错啊。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我帮过他们忙
<archl> knownbad: 你可以承受地狱雷光
<knownbad> 洗过碗？
<mugebjgd> archl: 后来过年过节，那老板娘总是送我一堆东西
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 显然不是
<archl> mugebjgd: lol
 * knownbad 非常怀疑
<knownbad> 不管了，吃mcrib.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: ?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 今天晚上和老婆买东西去。吃的麦当劳
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 真他妈的次
<knownbad> 有个好吃的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 鸡腿汉堡 + 薯条 + 可乐 = 6.4 欧
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 2个人12.8欧
<knownbad> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/McRib
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾食品还这么贵
<knownbad> 还好吧，以欧洲来说不贵了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 怎么不贵？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你天天吃麦当劳。一个人吃
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 3餐。一天吃饱要25欧吧
<knownbad> 也没，公司附近就这些了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 一个月下来25*30 =  750欧
<archl> mugebjgd: 我基本不吃麦当劳。。。burger不好吃。。。
<knownbad> 家里附近什么都有，就只公司附近没。
<mugebjgd> archl: 我是从来不吃快餐
<knownbad> 有钱
<mugebjgd> archl: 今天懒的回家做饭了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 够贵的
<knownbad> 富二代的口气
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 麦当劳这个价格
<archl> mugebjgd: 我吃，我喜欢吃西式食物。
<mugebjgd> archl: 我向来自己做饭
<mugebjgd> archl: 明天继续红烧排骨
<mugebjgd> archl: 我的厨艺很棒
<knownbad> 这里老中的特价午餐比美国快餐便宜。
<archl> mugebjgd: 哦。我自己做的花2太懒。。。。直接炒鱼然后丢到锅里煮汤。。
<archl> mugebjgd: 不错
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 中餐不行。不健康
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 太多味精了
<mugebjgd> archl: 你太懒了。
<archl> knownbad: 是的。炒米饭是吧。
<archl> mugebjgd: 不用管最好了
<mugebjgd> archl: 出国这么多年，你都没练出手艺？
<archl> mugebjgd: 反正我是味痴
<knownbad> 有真好的，但得多花些钱。
<mugebjgd> archl: 你对吃没要求
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没有好的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 贵的便宜都一样。味精
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不健康。你天天吃试试看
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 顿顿吃外面的中餐
<knownbad> 这里有不放味精或是可以要求不放。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 保证你口舌生疮
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 油多啊
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你天天吃，吃上2个月
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 看看你什么模样
 * archl 吃一个传统pizza不饱。
<knownbad> 有些也不用番茄酱，还是用传统的煮法。
<archl> mugebjgd: knownbad 是大叔
<knownbad> 看了放番茄酱就知道偷工了。
<archl> mugebjgd:  他岁数是我的2倍
<mugebjgd> archl: 我知道
<mugebjgd> archl: 他有他老妈
 * knownbad @@~
<mugebjgd> archl: 他全家都在米国
<mugebjgd> archl: 他没事就去他老妈那里吃
<archl> mugebjgd: 米人了。
<mugebjgd> archl: 你我能比么
<archl> mugebjgd: 我能。。。
<archl> mugebjgd: lol
<archl> mugebjgd: 你最可怜。
<mugebjgd> archl: 你爸妈也在澳洲——
<mugebjgd> archl: ？
<archl> mugebjgd: 不。
<mugebjgd> archl: 那就是了
<mugebjgd> archl: 我怎么可怜了——
<archl> mugebjgd: 我经常性的在舅舅家蹭。
<archl> mugebjgd: 我懒
<mugebjgd> archl: 我向来自己做
<knownbad> 你俩演习着？
<mugebjgd> archl: 吃的可好了
<knownbad> 或是相声
<archl> mugebjgd: 恩。
<mugebjgd> archl: 别人出国瘦了
<mugebjgd> archl: 我胖了20斤
<archl> mugebjgd: 20斤不多
<knownbad> 演戏。
 * archl 需要20斤重量。。。
<archl> knownbad:  用 javscript 吗！？
<knownbad> 没
<knownbad> 古代没javascript.
<archl> knownbad: 你是古代种？
<knownbad> 不是说我老吗？
<archl> knownbad: 跟老有啥关系？
<knownbad> 我和恐龙同期。
<archl> knownbad: 不理你。。。都成魂了。。。
<knownbad> 长的也差不多。
<archl> Humble Indie Bundle 出新的了， ofan  mugebjgd 
<Cherrot> 睡觉去咯
<snugglecat> 南方周末也大不开了
<snugglecat> http://www.infzm.com/ 谁打开看看
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 南方周末---首页
<snugglecat> 是否可以进去
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> sevk, 你怎么可以看
<snugglecat> ofan, http://www.infzm.com/ 帮我看看
<archl> Cherrot 你真不是人过的活。。。
<Cherrot> archl: 唉……不会打理时间啊
<archl> Cherrot 看我，4点起床还没洗澡呢。。。
<Cherrot> ……
<sevk> snugglecat, 只有当我的眼睛是工作。  ㍜ 
<archl> Cherrot: 夏天，我将近一周都没洗了。。。臭的自己。
<mugebjgd> archl: 什么玩意？
<mugebjgd> archl: 你好恶心
<archl> mugebjgd: 一段时间推出一次的游戏贩卖.
<archl> mugebjgd: 哦。你也这么觉得？
<mugebjgd> archl: 怪不得你没有女人
<mugebjgd> archl: 有女人跟你就怪了
<archl> mugebjgd: 和洗澡有关？
<mugebjgd> archl: 太恶心了
<mugebjgd> archl: 个人卫生都不注意
<archl> mugebjgd: 恩。我是很脏的。
 * archl 想要当宅男。。。
<ofan> 卧槽阿拉伯人又来让我给他做作业
 * archl 无奈每天都外出。。。没法中午洗澡。。。就干脆不洗了。
<archl> ofan: 阿拉伯人不和你一起做？
<archl> ofan: 你去找美国人一起做啊。
<ofan> 我都是自己做
<archl> ofan: 太孤僻了不是。。。我自己做的话根本没脑筋。。。
<archl> ofan: 以前我都是在教室里到处游走——看别人的。
<ofan> archl: 所以你成绩烂？
<archl> ofan: 没比过。只是我都是最后交。
<archl> ofan: 大概不怎么样吧，自从专业的教室中途离职之后，我就没怎么上课。
<archl> ofan: 我喜欢拉着别人问 ~
<snugglecat> ofan, archl 你们都恶心
<snugglecat> ofan, 你还自己做啊
<archl> snugglecat: 。。。跟ofan什么关系？
<archl> snugglecat: 自己做都是恶心了。。。
<ofan> 俩神经病..
<snugglecat> 阿拉伯人不和 ofan 一起做， ofan 和美国人做， 最后 ofan 自己做。 
<snugglecat> 阿拉伯人，美国人都是男的吧
<archl> snugglecat: 我小学都是自己做，ofan只是没长大。
<archl> snugglecat: 。。。
<ofan> snugglecat: 。。。。。。。
<archl> snugglecat: 
<ofan> snugglecat: 真淫荡...
<snugglecat> 阿拉伯人印象中都不洗澡的。 做得下去啊
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<archl> snugglecat: 笨，阿拉伯人很多洗澡勤奋的。
<snugglecat> 哦， 我 少见多怪， 没见过真的阿拉伯人， 印象中， 沙漠的人都不怎么洗澡吧。 要不像 鸡 那样用沙洗澡???
<snugglecat> 用沙来驱除寄生虫
<ofan> shit.. 阿拉伯人没完了
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我去找 马姐 去
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: alvin_rxg knownbad http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/90755.html
<sevk> mugebjgd ⇪ t: 人类已经无法阻止的【普通】【文艺】【二逼】系列[组图] -6park.com
<alvin_rxg> 算了吧，都屏蔽掉了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你骑单车回来了？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 骑什么单车？
<knownbad> 哦不是你。  你不插钢管的。
<knownbad> 是那个暴菊猫侠。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/90868.html
<knownbad> flash plugin crashes.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: you poor old man
<mugebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 女秘书搭上县长的车，县长禁不住伸手摸女秘书雪白的大腿。女秘书问县长：你记得邓选第216页第7段写着什么吗？县长脸红，急忙收手。回到家后，县长迫不及待翻开邓选第216页第7段，只见上面写到：胆子要再大点，步子要再快点... 
<mugebjgd> ...县长拍腿大呼：妈呀，理论知识不强将失去多少机会啊！同志们，要好好学习业务啊！！！
<mugebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 修女搭乘神父的车,途中神父把手搭在修女雪白的大腿上，修女微笑的对神父说：你记得圣经第129条说的是什么吗？神父脸红的把手拿开了。回到家神父急忙打开圣经129条,见上面写着：“再深入一点你会得到莫大的快乐！”神父大呼:上帝啊!业务不熟害死人呐!
<knownbad> 这是宅男通常犯的错误。
<knownbad> 但神父通常喜欢小男孩。
<knownbad> 美国和爱尔兰闹了极大的丑闻。
<ofan> 美国小幼女很诱人
<mugebjgd> ofan: 白人小女孩都不错
<ofan> 怪不得美国那么多对孩子下手的
<ofan> 怪不得上次看人家的小女孩，被他爹白目
<ofan> 下了82G了
<mugebjgd> 现在出了aiwi了
<mugebjgd> 能用手机玩体感游戏
<knownbad> 妈的，the rum diary 是在戏院拍的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 枪版
<snugglecat> knownbad, 猫之二重曲有点像 死亡歌之一啊
<knownbad> 谁知道猫之二重曲啊？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 猫之二重曲有点像 三大死亡曲之一啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU1ODY5MTcy.html
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 猫之二重唱 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有点像黑色星期天
<knownbad> black comedy?
<snugglecat> 不知道英文名
<snugglecat> 完了是 黑色星期天还是 忏魂曲， 那猫之二重唱有点像那感觉， 不过网上放的忏魂曲都是放的黑色星期天
<alvin_rxg> 人家说黑色幽默
<knownbad> 就是 black comedy.
<knownbad> halloween 提前下班。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: helloween 啥节目啊？
<ofan> halloween还没过？
<sevk>  06:11
<alvin_rxg> Mon Oct 31 23:12:21 CET 2011
<alvin_rxg> 那啥，八神庵上天了？
<alvin_rxg> http://news.ifeng.com/special/videocctv/index.shtml
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 央视直播_资讯频道_凤凰网
<snugglecat> 死亡曲， 是不是只剩黑色星期天了， 网上的忏魂曲都是黑色星期天
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  google reader 改版了……
<Jagdwurst> 怎么改回去?
<roylez_> happyaron: 米国harpy？
<alvin_rxg> 好他妈亮啊 googlereader
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 还不睡觉？
<alvin_rxg> nacht
<ofan> google reader亮瞎眼了
<ofan> yoo 没人？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-01
<roylez> GNUdog_|work: ?
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君...
<roylez> ofan: 亮瞎你的合金狗眼 http://cnbeta.com/articles/160408.htm
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 英科学家研发世界上最强大激光 可撕裂空间结构_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<AireadFan> morning, everyone! I am coming
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez: 主席~~
<roylez> tenzu: 肉身啥时候回来阿？我好久没吃猪肉了
<tenzu> roylez: 最快过年, 最慢8月
<bluek> 带触摸屏的电脑给推荐一款
<tenzu> roylez: 想吃猪肉得去清真食堂,嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: 好主意。no poku et all
<tenzu> roylez: 那好像是个印度waiter
<tenzu> I call police I tell you ah
<crose> 早
<Ben07231> 大家早啊···
<whsailing> 早
<layerbase> 早是早了点
<whsailing> 早起的娃得上课
<crose> 上课还可以逃啊……
<crose> 上班就逃不掉了……
<whsailing> 已经逃了一个月的，今天得去看下情况，大四的娃，每天还都有课，这像是大四的吗
<crose> 大四我们上半年周一周二周三每天一节，下半年没课
<whsailing> 下线上课……
<crose> 所以每周最纠结的是到底要那天去上课
<crose> :-P 
<whsailing> ;-) 商量好了，今天集体逃课，所以…………呵呵
<crose> ……
<crose> 集体逃课
<crose> 多少人的集体？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, yum
<whsailing> 几个宿舍
<crose> ……
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 装了F16的同时还没来
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<adam8157> 转:楼主：你们丫买IP4就是给美帝以后打中国捐献资金！回帖：本来不想买，被你说得突然就心动了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<mmfei> .....
<layerbase> layerbase 已被占用。正在使用  重试...
<layerbase> irc可以注册个ID么？
<mmfei> 各位兄弟。。。刚收到消息。。。。当当打折。。。要买书的赶紧。。。it的书好贵的说。。。T.T
<mmfei> 说错了。。。
<mmfei> 是京东打折。。。
<mmfei> 晕死
<layerbase> PDF 看书不用开灯 要当当 360干嘛
<crose> 多少折？
<mmfei> 。。。。。。。。。。
<mmfei> 京东。。。。折后再5折
<crose> 不是实体书不拿在手里看不下去
<crose> 折后再5折……
<mmfei> 这次京东够狠
<mmfei> 我喜欢
<crose> mmfei: 你昨天告诉我就好了……
<layerbase> 京东就是个垃圾 
<mmfei> 。。。。
<crose> :'( 
<mmfei> 我也是惊天才知道的
<layerbase> 买个微软鼠标 垃圾
<mmfei> 今天
<layerbase> 买套键盘 也垃圾
<layerbase> 信错广告
<mmfei> ^_^
<layerbase> mmfei, 能回下消息么 我换了IRC 看看私人消息有什么效果
<crose> layerbase: 就是着效果
<layerbase> crose, 唉 不如以前 不能冒气泡出来了
<layerbase> crose, 你用啥irc的呢 推荐下
<crose> layerbase: 用的啥客户端？
<layerbase> crose, xchat
<crose> layerbase: 我先在用empathy
<CyrusYzGTt> ..可以的。。
<layerbase> ubuntu自带的那个万能聊天客户端叫啥呢
<mmfei> pidgin?
<mmfei> 我用的是这个
<crose> layerbase: empathy？pidgin？
<WiiW> empathy
<adam8157> roylez: 主席啊
<layerbase> WiiW, 看起来好像可以上QQ 其实不行
<crose> layerbase: pidgin可以上qq
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/ataDT.gif
<ofan> 笑死了
<layerbase> WiiW, 不行唉 gmail帐号还有别的都可以的 只是tencent比较独裁
<mmfei> pidgin上部了qq
<mmfei> 我试了
<crose> mmfei: 用libqq-pidgin
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/tZbYV
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: My Halloween costume took years to make - Imgur 
<WiiW> layerbase: qq只能 http://w.qq.com
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ t: WebQQ Mini 登录
<kevin1> 求帮助，xchat的channel有那些呢？
<WiiW> kevin1: 查 channel 的命令： /list
<layerbase> /
<layerbase> ////list
<layerbase> userless
<drovencrazy> error: 'CODEC_TYPE_AUDIO' undeclared (first use in this function)  编译的时候出现这个怎么办
<layerbase> haha 没有定义么
<layerbase> 先 void
<layerbase> drovencrazy, 明白？
<layerbase> gcc -o name name.c
<layerbase> ./name
<layerbase> make
<layerbase> makefile
<layerbase> drovencrazy, :>
<kevin1> WiiW, ty
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司的网络msn延迟好厉害
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就这破网 it还天天发mail说升级升级
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 翻了墙却快好多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们公司要是做我老婆那种业务的，要被关门了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
 * drovencrazy 这个不如ichat好用
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 終於申請了 dropbox..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: msn一个来回的时候，机票可以涨价20%
<WiiW> msn 服务器太少
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 500强就这种效率，要被人骂死的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ccin 280B和5704各是什么卡？
<light> gnome3默认的主题放在哪里的？？
<light_ning> 我想 问一下 那个 linux
<Guest18867> gnome3默认的主题放在哪里的？？
<light_ning> 关于 库函数的问题 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 280B是Flipper 4G
<drovencrazy> 为什么这源码别人编译没问题 我编译就未声明啊 
<light_ning> Guest18867: 我帮不上 忙 ，对不起 噢 
<MeaCulpa> 5704也是Flipper
<Guest18867> that's ok
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 可能是平台问题吧 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: FC 5716 Emulex LPe10000 / FC 6239 2 Gigabit Fibre Channel PCI and PCI-X Adapters
<adam8157> roylez: 买了好多书
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<Kandu> 哪兒買的？
<roylez> adam8157: 送人吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 自己
<adam8157> Kandu: http://ilike.360buy.com/ilike/24hours2817014/index.html?utm_source=kong&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_null
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 图书周年庆第3波巅峰24小时―图书―中文图书――京东商城
<adam8157> Kandu: 折上半价啊
<roylez> adam8157: 宅男费纸阿
<drovencrazy> light_ning: 函数未声明。。
<light_ning> 弱弱地问一下 ，linux的黑客好学吗 
<adam8157> ...
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 那就先声明一下 ，可以给我看一下源码 吗 
<Kandu> adam8157: 不錯啊，推薦？
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 邮箱：meng.yi.103@gmail.com
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 我也很水，但我有激情
<ofan> light_ning: 好学
<ofan> light_ning: 500块，包会
<Kandu> adam8157: 好像沒啥好書呃
<adam8157> Kandu: 全场的
<Kandu> adam8157: 除了打頭的 三體，你有什麼推薦？
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦，知道了
<light_ning> ofan: 真对不起，网络这么发达，免了吧 
<adam8157> Kandu: 我要买Unix网络编程 TCPIP 具体数学 一个操作系统的实现....
<tonghuix> ofan: 测试一下kvirc
<drovencrazy> 三体？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Pinguy OS：基于Ubuntu开发的Linux发行版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351824 Pinguy OS是一个基于Ubuntu开发的Linux发行版，搭载很多流行的应用程序，并做了一些了调整和定制。 Pinguy OS 11.10将会发布两个版本：一个GNOME Shell的版本以及GNOME 2.3X版（使用旧版的GNOME 2或使用Mate，GNOME 2.3X）。发行日期尚未确定，但 ...
<flh> adam8157: 想自己开发linux系统
<light_ning> ofan: 你说呢，linux是开源
<ofan> light_ning: 开源就能会黑客？
<light_ning> ofan: 一些源码和技术公开
<drovencrazy> light_ning:邮件已发
<light_ning> ofan: gtk+
<ofan> adam8157: 具体数学？
<ofan> adam8157: 很难的哇
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 黑客貌似都是找windows和unix的，没linux啥事
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 你邮箱多少？
<adam8157> ofan: 装装
<ofan> adam8157: ...
<drovencrazy> light_ning:kkyeer@gmail.com
<light_ning> ofan: 你用linux吗
<ofan> light_ning: 不用
<xiaomo> light_ning: so cute.
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 恩，我如果会的话，给你回 邮件 
<light_ning> xiaomo: 我不懂
<drovencrazy> light_ning:多谢
<light_ning> ofan: 真强，那你以后用用，挺好的
<light_ning> drovencrazy: 客气了，:-)
<ofan> light_ning: 强什么？
<Kandu> adam8157: 呃，有些还是写着 7 折 8折 这样的?
<light_ning> ofan: 各方面的
<adam8157> Kandu: 折后再半价 11-12点的订单
<Kandu> adam8157: 啊，那最好要等等再下单咯
<Kandu> adam8157: 唔，多谢了，刚刚以为是 9-11 的，一看时间快到，急死了
 * dungeon_jiero 竟然被当成高中刚毕业。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 晕死了。。。
<jet_cn> 大家,上午好
<dungeon_jiero> jet_cn: 下午好
<lota> 也  没啥人吗
<ofan> 跑了。。。
<ofan> 晚上好
<whsailing> 买不起n9，想弄去一台二手的n900
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 在美国，是不是那种积极主动性格的人特别受欢迎？
<adam8157> Kandu: roylez 买了800左右的书, 一半是我的 一半是同事的
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不是
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 但是逆否命题成立
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不积极主动的人，在美国会遭人害怕
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 为什么呢？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不交流，会被认为在动歪脑筋
<MeaCulpa> 比如那掏枪杀人的韩国人...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 呃。。。还有这样事的啊。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那我这样的人就惨了 我就不喜欢积极主动
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 你要是身边有一群人，每天不和你打招呼，在那里窃窃私语，说你听不懂的话，你会觉得他们是威胁
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 中国人和韩国人就是如此
 * LeithWong 谁有readmail的邀请
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 也就是说，保守点没什么，但不和任何人交流，整天独来独往就会被认为是危险分子？
<LeithWong> readmill
<LeithWong> 发错了。。。
<MeaCulpa> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/20111031/rlw145807.asp?source=UpFeature
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 中国让在华外籍员工相信政府_中国实时报_华尔街日报_wsj.com
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: yes
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 如果连你的脸都遮住，别人就害怕的要命了...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 那肯定。。。一般劫匪才這麼幹
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 美国真的怕了恐怕分子了
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 在哪都是，不光是美国
<jyfl987> GR又出新口味了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不见的吧 印第安人也是自己人一群 也没什么阿 
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 话虽如此，每个国家还是有些不同的吧
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 什么不同
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 比如日本社会就非常排外
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 稍微有些个性、不同，就可能被排斥
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 中国一样阿 老外在哪里 大家的目光都盯着
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 不过，中国人对老外还是很友好的，zf的态度就更好了
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 毛 
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 友好的那种是对钱友好 不存在老外不老外的区分 不友好的那种就是没来由的仇外
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 至少条子们是不敢轻易打老外的
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 怕和友好是两码事 那日本人也是老外 条子也不敢惹 但是你说大家都对日本人友好 这个恐怕说不过去吧
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 哦，我专指西方人。
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 貌似没什么人叫日本人 老外。。。
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 我只是证明你的那个没逻辑 怕跟友好是两码事
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 也许吧，不过结果差不多。
<jyfl987> 我的 gr liked过的item 居然有20+ mb这么大
 * gfrog 哎呀呀，今天又5折卖书啊
<kk_> 我手机都塞满当当什么的广告了 R
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome 3 位置→连接到服务器→　　位置跑哪里去了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351835 升级到gnome 3 后，虽然原来gnome 2 的这个功能gnome 3 没有了，但通过cairo-dock 可以调出来 最近两个月的一次升级，cairo-dock中也没有了 访问smb sshfs 之类的，原来gnome2 的这个功能还是很方便的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 spectat ...
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 有的，，f16都有
<mmfei> 这次买书爽了
<mmfei> 哈哈哈哈
<mmfei> 400多的书。。。再五折
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 印第安人是原住民，wasp抢了他们的地，wasp现在给他们执照开酒吧赌场，养着
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还有别的人呢 比如阿兰人 这个是我在wiki上才知道的 
<MeaCulpa> 不知...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的手机认为公司wifi速度没有移动gprs快...好么...
<MeaCulpa> 日本人起码善于交流
<MeaCulpa> 日本人不喜欢低声窃窃私语
<MeaCulpa> 最关键的， 日本人不以自己语言为荣
<jyfl987> 我靠 a8 现在只要五美元了
<jyfl987> ti 真狠阿
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我怎么觉得学日语的那么多呢。。。
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 我的Lubuntu截图~~呵呵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351838 自从Ubuntu使用了Unity与GNOME3后~~我就转到了Lubuntu了！ Lubuntu运行速度非常快！安装的软件也很简洁！操作符合习惯！ 我的Lubuntu截图~~~ 2011-11-01-114542_1024x768_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 manhua — 2011-11-01 11:51 
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 学日语那是日本人么？ 他说的是日本人自己的事
<MeaCulpa> :P
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 我考虑的是，如果日本人自己都不重视。。。别人重视是很奇怪的。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 这有什么奇怪的 许多人还学中文呢
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 舔pp或者被迫舔pp
 * dungeon_jiero 认为美国人以美式英语为荣。。。
<MeaCulpa> 日语我不喜欢，这个语言说话的时候时刻要提醒双方地位
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 没有吧
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 日语固然不咋的 但是你掌握了以后能给你 benifits 你当然要学了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 感觉是的。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我接触的老美没啥想法
<MeaCulpa> 只有东京人会瞧不起没有东京味道的日语
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 为荣不是歧视别人。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 没觉得
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 美国正规电视台一般不会有太重的味道的
<ofan> 也会有重口味
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。我都不去分辨。
<Kandu> adam8157: 真多啊
<ofan> 阿三说的广告
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 不过据说，那个啥选秀节目，XXX's got talent, 因为评委的英国英语美国人受不了，砍掉了一个英国评委
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 日本人做广告说英语，就说日本腔。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不知道国内学校现在教的是啥
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 她们故意的。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 保留XX强调，是自强的表现
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 是特色啊。
<ofan> 英式英语才是纯正的
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 只有奴才才希望和主人口吻丝丝入扣
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 一听就知道了。
<ofan> 很多人都想学伦敦腔
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得我国就过分重视口语
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 国内教的是美式英语，拼写英式，口音美色
<MeaCulpa> 中国人十几年英语学成啥样...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 有没搞错啊。。。我都没练习过口语就去雅思考试了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 雅思又不靠口语...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:  1/4的分数哦。
<ofan> 考的
<MeaCulpa> 我国就过分重视读音
<ofan> 要跟老外面对面
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 不会因为你的发音而扣分的
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为我不会单词而扣分
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 难道老外是英国人和美国人，还会不一样？不会的
<soiamso> http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/RemoteControl
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ ti: RemoteControl - android-scripting - How to control the device while running scripts on your computer. - Scripting Layer for Android brings scripting languages to Android. - Google Project Hosting 
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 当然不一样。。。
<MeaCulpa> 印度人英语就学的很好，交流够用即可，没必要模仿
<dungeon_jiero> 有些词他们是不懂的。
<MeaCulpa> 中国学的奴性太强
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 比如这里说糖果一律是lolly。
<ofan> 口音很影响交流
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一点也不
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: in 开头的国家英语都还可以吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 职场里口音根本没关系
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一个口音重的阿三会让美国人觉得烦
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 口头交流都是p,不作数的
<ofan> 表面上不说而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 只有中国人喜欢口头谈正事
<MeaCulpa> 只有中国人喜欢口头谈正事,没有白纸黑字谁鸟你？
<MeaCulpa> 口语无用
<ofan> 平常交流
<WiiW> 口无用
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 印度人靠嘴皮。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我们这里有的是印度老板
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 职场没有平常交流
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你的每一个字，都代表了职业活动
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没有所谓的“平常”
<MeaCulpa> 只有中国人搞嘴巴上那一套
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你们上班都不说话？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说，但是没有email落款没人认
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说的都不作数的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 职业一点
<ofan> 不聊天？
<MeaCulpa> 完整的mail thread才是工作
<ofan> 不吹水？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 聊天，但是不是正式的
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，抬杠啊
<ofan> 聊天就觉得口音重要了
<MeaCulpa> 没觉得
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得我这洋泾浜口音挺好，人人都听的懂，哈哈
<soiamso> ofan: mail 来 mail 去就是要看看哪个当箭靶的职场活动
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 发音注意就好，
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我有一次把chat 说成 cheat，别人就误解了。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我虽没考过雅思，但是大学英语口试还是考过的，从没练过口语，口试不是照样A嘛...
<MeaCulpa> 别说错就可以啦
 * MeaCulpa 主要是操网游和Aussie对骂比较多
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 大学有口试么。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 出门在外跟人交流都得说话
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 中国人玩网游很悲惨，只有Aussie一起玩，Aussie素质实在是....
<ScarletWolf> ofan: "Interested In Women"，这个是你facebook帐号？
<ofan> 没人等你写纸上再看
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 4级6级达到优秀才有机会口试
<ofan> ScarletWolf: Ryan Feng
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 嗯，那就对了。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我认识不少人不会说，在美国过得很好，出门靠指指点点和计算器即可
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 还有russian，但人家不常说话。。。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 你为毛挑个"Interested In Women"
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 但是我经常碰到 Russian去各个国家的移民。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哑巴英语.. 会很苦逼的
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: russian不玩，russian没有幽默感，不玩我玩的游戏
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 还好啦
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 有特色。。。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 啥特色
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: russian 移民还好。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我记得在LA一下飞机就有中文广播，中文staff, 中文指路牌...丫的，比国内机场还亲切
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 警察都是华人
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那是LA
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 幽默
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 移民官都是华人...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: LA华人都暴了
<MeaCulpa> Russian一般都喜欢算，不怎么休闲
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 看 ted talk，讲种蘑菇吃死人的。
<crose> MeaCulpa: russian¸ö¸ö¿à´ó³ðÉ
<sevk> crose:say MeaCulpa: russian个个苦大仇深？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> 玩RPG的很少
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 蘑菇很多有毒的...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我看到生蘑菇放在色拉栏里，被吓到
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么啊，是自己死之前培育专门吃自己身体的蘑菇。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...
<dungeon_jiero> 然后穿上带着那些菌的衣服。死了就不会对环境产生多大影响。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 那个片子，Will Smith演的，用水母
<dungeon_jiero> 身体都被蘑菇吃了
<MeaCulpa> 虫草了
<MeaCulpa> 我要是把我的脚癣培养一下...
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 恶心了
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA1NjM0NDYw.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 诺基亚8250砸核桃 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<soiamso> 流言终结者
<user8888> hi
<sevk> user8888, 好  ㍤ 
<MeaCulpa> Russian感觉有Pride
<MeaCulpa> 丫我在俄罗斯说英文经常遭人白眼
<MeaCulpa> 后来宁可指指点点，也比说英语好
<flh> 为什么www.google.hk慢？
<MeaCulpa> flh: 别去了...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 可能你英语他们听不懂。
<MeaCulpa> google.com/ncr吧
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 有时候会点日语是好的
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 不...他们会流利的回答，I don't speak English
<dungeon_jiero> 那是练的！
<flh> MeaCulpa: www.google.com.uk也不行呀
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 能养活自己都是好的
<MeaCulpa> flh: google.com/ncr
<ofan> flh: 买个VPN/SSH吧
<flh> MeaCulpa: 也是，行了
<MeaCulpa> google被干的死去活来
<tenzu> ofan: 打算加大推销力度了?
<ofan> tenzu: 力度一直都很大
<tenzu> ofan: 很好奇你还会再卖几个
<flh> MeaCulpa: 这年头啊，网络也太md
<ofan> tenzu: 卖到脱销
<soiamso> ofan: ssh ?
<ofan> soiamso: 翻墙的
<tenzu> ofan: 那还能再卖200来个
<soiamso> ofan: 你买 vps 搭的？
<ofan> soiamso: 对
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 买卖不错
<ofan> tenzu: 没那么多
<whh> google.hk 去
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不咋地
<soiamso> ofan: 利润还可以 ？
<ofan> soiamso: 0利润。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 唯一可惜就是黑莓和webos都不支持随便pptp...只有apple用的爽
<whh> google.hk is slow in China 
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那些都不行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是啊，我的手机都废柴
<soiamso> ofan: 主要卖 vpn ?
<ofan> soiamso: 对
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: PPTP 干嘛？
<ofan> soiamso: 你要来一个？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: vpn
<soiamso> ofan:  openvpn ?
<ofan> soiamso: pptp
<MeaCulpa> 这个世界就是这样，我是不想随大流用iphone,但是丫iphone的确就是爽...
<ofan> openvpn根本不是一个档次的好么
<MeaCulpa> 唉
<flh> MeaCulpa: 能说下吧?  参数/ncr  是什么意思？
<soiamso> ofan: burst vps 开 vpn 要申请不？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 小弟十分想体验ubuntu 苦于人笨 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351840 小弟是windows用户 一直都想体验ubuntu的华丽界面以及裸奔效果 可是用windows时间太长 对于ubuntu实在是一头雾水 所以希望哪位哥哥姐姐能够给小弟一个11.10的下载地址以及详细的安装教程 小弟在此谢过了 一定要详细哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<ofan> soiamso: 不是burst vps，以前用burst的，只能开openvpn
<MeaCulpa> flh: ncr stands for No Country Redirection, 不把你转移到指定国家的google主页
<ofan> pptp的貌似不行
<MeaCulpa> flh: 我基本就是永远ncr, 或者igoogle
<flh> MeaCulpa: 速度可以，谢谢
<ofan> 准备剩蛋节搞个活动
<ofan> 买VPN送SSH
<flh> ofan: 是学生吗？
<ofan> flh: 是
<soiamso> ofan: vpn 如何设置 国内流量的流向？
<soiamso> ofan: 你的用户都是所有流量都走你vpn ?
<flh> ofan: 如何是学生，不如想个法子，找一个公司或老板，让他们赞助你一下
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 送ssh... 你email我！
<ofan> soiamso: 目前是，以后会有自动设置路由的脚本，到时候可以分开走流量
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我要ssh!
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不是现在啊
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 改路由表
<ofan> 等剩蛋节
<soiamso> ofan: 国内服务器，还是国外？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我一般的做法是用一个本机起的代理，比如squid, bind在pptp的ip上，然后用pac风流
<ofan> soiamso: 国内服务器能翻墙么..
<flh> MeaCulpa: 我觉得ofan就是有个空间，然后弄了些ssh让我们这些散记用，
<ofan> flh: 他是我的客户
<MeaCulpa> flh: 不是很好么...
<soiamso> ofan: 可以阿，就是 meaculpa 的方案
<ofan> vip
<MeaCulpa> 人人都去弄vps也是资源的浪费
<MeaCulpa> 是啊自己弄路由表太麻烦拿了
<ofan> 是相当的浪费
<ofan> 等我抽空弄自动设置路由的，nnd最近太懒了
<flh> MeaCulpa: 是的，其它我们只需要一个SSH作连接。
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo这边挺统一
<drovencrazy> ffmpeg.c:493:32: error: 'CODEC_TYPE_AUDIO' undeclared (first use in this function)
<MeaCulpa> 每个distro弄路由不一样
<drovencrazy> 这种错误能id
<ofan> 等明年，会考虑在韩国，日本或新加坡搞主机
 * MeaCulpa 老美嘲笑我们，不能上youtube中国人买iphone干嘛...
<ofan> 老用户可以免费迁到最快的一台上
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: squid 走什么gw 可以确定的吗？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 应该可以的，你bind在pptp的ip不就可以了么
<MeaCulpa> squid太heavyweight, 用polipo
<ofan> 我很奇怪的一点，mac连上vpn后，原来的某些链接不会断掉，还能继续保持
<MeaCulpa> 不过我最近不搞了，反正不限制流量，我又不去土豆优库 :)
<MeaCulpa> 某些时候会不小心p2p走vpn..., lol
<ofan> 目前还好
 * MeaCulpa 国内网站没啥好去
<soiamso> ofan: 应该还要在国内搞一台 squid
<ofan> soiamso: squid是啥
<MeaCulpa> ofan: cache proxy
<MeaCulpa> squid很节约带宽
<MeaCulpa> 比如我们公司的傻逼们人人都要load那些性浪微波的图片
<MeaCulpa> 有squid,只要load一次即可
<MeaCulpa> 那些傻逼都tmd浪费
<ofan> 软件么？
<MeaCulpa> yes
<flh> 我们的网络何时才能解放？猜测一下
<ofan> 我想过一个对付gfw的方法
<ofan> 不过很烧钱
<MeaCulpa> flh: 猜着了也不敢说
<MeaCulpa> GFW是不败的，因为他是建立在不给你上网的基础上的..
<MeaCulpa> 任何对gfw的攻击都毫无用处
<flh> MeaCulpa: 有那么严重？这里可以说吧
<ofan> 在国际网关两边都设高使用带宽的服务器
<ofan> 然后对传敏感信息
<soiamso> ofan: squid 的方案不就是这样吗？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 有毛用...你还想DDoS GFW?
<ofan> 啊？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ddos的流量小
<MeaCulpa> DDoS GFW毫无用处，大不了给你来个全国断网
<Kandu> adam8157: 可悲地  server is too busy 直到 12 點啊 T.T
<MeaCulpa> 人家就是为了不让你上网而构建的
<ofan> 我说的是用超高流量托死路由
<adam8157> 号外：京东商城总裁刘强东在微博上的最新留言：“转告信息部同事：我和网友们真的很生气！增加三倍服务器，活动再搞一次，持续时间不能低于三小时！确保大家的订单都能提交！”
<adam8157> Kandu: 我成功的 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 路由死了，百姓不能上网，GCD又不急
<hamo> adam8157: 你去看看是不是真的成功了...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 又不是只有普通的流量
<adam8157> hamo: 已经出库了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 联通和电信的最终用户合同里包含服务质量条款么？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 联通和电信的最终用户合同里包含服务质量条款么？
<flh> adam8157: 什么大的成功，分享一下？
<ofan> 那些重要的国际通讯也走同样的线路
<soiamso> ofan: 你调用的东西，可以拉条光纤跨海了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 联通和电信的最终用户合同里包含服务质量条款么？有说保证98% uptime么？
<hamo> adam8157: 我去...已经出库了？？京东太TM牛逼了..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 稳定，压倒一切
<ofan> 这是一种比较暴力的方式
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我们公司算重要了吧？照样卡死你
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 堂堂500强，7月份照样断网2周
<adam8157> hamo: 安逸
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 高管根本不敢吭声
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 银行结算的，航空公司票务的算比较重要的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 今年7月搞过一次了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那都不是走公用网的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你公司双线，双ISP ?
<ofan> 都要经过国际出口
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 航空公司没路由的，类似telnet
<ofan> 我看过
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 完全静态，amadeus和Galileo系统
<MeaCulpa> 还有我国民航的eterm
<MeaCulpa> 都是静态路由，必要时根本不用电信接入
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不管什么流量，只要处境都得走国际出口吧
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不用路由的原因？
<ofan> 不可能直连的，太浪费资源
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不知道....可以搞staging server嘛
<ofan> 目前的通讯系统，全都是混用的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 可以打电话到国外搞...
<ofan> 民用，商用，政府用都用同样的线路
<dungeon_jiero> 卫星。。。
<ofan> 卫星就跟广播没区别
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我老婆卖机票的，网络瘫痪了直接打电话去外航，服务质量差吃亏的还是最终用户
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一般用户根本不鸟你
<ofan> 我觉得gfw还是有缺口的
<MeaCulpa> 反正公司领导都是民航总局的，gct早就做好工作
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 反正国外大公司，gfw对他造成的伤害，与其在gfw上获得的利益相比，不值一提
<ofan> 继续吃玉米薯片..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我们这里可以一个月停摆，无所谓的。但是zf单子不能丢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 在gfw上获得的利益？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 今年七月，2周断网，公司高层根本不care...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gfw都是外国公司搞的啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 难道指望华为？
<ofan> cisco?
<MeaCulpa> 类似
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: gfw 不是软件来的吗？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我第一次知道。
<MeaCulpa> 多了
<ofan> 基于硬件的
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 软件更好，卖机器，os,
<flh> 哪位有colinux－图形桌面　比较详细的资料？
<ofan> 没cisco的硬件根本办不到
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 软硬都有
<ofan> gfw的切换速度非常快
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 买我们几十台power, 够我们一个分舵吃一年了
<ofan> 每次抽风的时候都是开关迅速
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是，很nb
<ofan> 估计是先有的深度包检测技术，然后做成硬件模块，再插到路由上
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE4MTE2NDEy.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 财经郎眼 2011 - 第20111031期 - 警惕 中等收入陷阱! 111031 - 2011 - 综艺 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<soiamso> 19:00
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在华为也贡献部分硬件阿 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 因该不是全部
<flh> 这有华为公司的朋友吗？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那当然 但是gfw也不会全部用cisco的 经费紧张阿
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 国家不缺钱吧
<MeaCulpa> 再说这是科技投入，花的少百姓不同意
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 说得好
<ofan> jyfl987: gov穷的就剩钱了
<soiamso> ofan: 不是的，
<MeaCulpa> 国家的it项目，花钱少了，上对不起领导，下对不起百姓，与自己还断了财路
<soiamso> ofan: gov 实际释放到民用领域的钱不多，盘剥来盘剥去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你问问具体搞的人 国家的钱投入金盾的多 
<soiamso> ofan: 而且各个领域的腐败，隔绝了民营小公司的进入，削弱创新
<ofan> 集中力量办大事
<ofan> 没说谁的事
<soiamso> ofan: 你还是学生，如果你毕业你就懂了
<MeaCulpa> :P
<jyfl987> ofan: hoho 你在外面拉 可以随便拉 
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> 说话确实顾虑少了
<jyfl987> ofan: 但你拿到绿卡了么 没拿到的话 总要回来 小心清算哈
<ofan> jyfl987: 想留总能留，大不了赖着不走
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。
<adam8157> ofan: 有绿卡啊?
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 他是赖着。。。
<adam8157> ?
<jyfl987> ofan: 有这么容易？？
<jyfl987> ofan: 要能这么容易赖着 那我就立马去办留学了
<imtxc> autoreconf: failed to run libtoolize: 没有那个文件或目录
<imtxc> autoreconf: libtoolize is needed because this package uses Libtool   这是个怎么意思呢
<ofan> 没绿卡，工作都没
<MeaCulpa> 打黑工
<hamo> imtxc: libtoolize...
<ofan> 寒假准备干一票
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这不是说得很清楚么？ 缺少 libtoolize 装一个就是了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 在新立得里面没有啊
<hamo> imtxc: 这是个命令..
<jyfl987> hamo: 我感觉这些搞翻译的 也要加强下 不要给别人理解不了的提示
<Kandu> imtxc: 讓你裝 libtool
<jyfl987> imtxc 直接输入 libtoolize 系统会提示你要装哪个的
<lainme> ofan: 你是读什么。还有寒假？
<imtxc> hamo: 那该怎么装呢？ 我在安装 gtk-qq 遇到的
<dungeon_jiero> lainme: 假期不准呆着，回国。
<jyfl987> libtoolize不在 build-essential里么 
<jyfl987> 最好把所有的都带进去
<hamo> imtxc: 不用装..这个程序在libtool这个包里好像..你运行一下...
<imtxc> hamo: 我没有装libtool  这个 现在装
<lainme> dungeon_jiero: 我哪里有假期啊。一年也就21天年假，还有请才能行
<ofan> lainme: 本
<dungeon_jiero> lainme: 。。。你是博士。。。还是奖学金的吧。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你读本/？？？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: lol
<ofan> lainme: phd不用交学费吧
<jyfl987> lainme: 21天年假还少阿
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 干毛
<lainme> ofan: 要
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 当然少。。。
<jyfl987> 我才5天年假 请了还不一定批准的 还要看是否跟公司计划有冲突
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 45天起。
<jyfl987> 去年过年还要写代码
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你是学生 不一样嘛
<lainme> jyfl987: 内地寒暑假都有啊。除非导师不让回
<jyfl987> 不过老实说 如果一年到头都工作 真不知道生活的意义是什么
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 光圣诞节就差不多了那个天数
<jyfl987> lainme: 我工作了
<imtxc> 这个的意思是说我的gtk 版本太旧了？ http://code.bulix.org/ggmn31-80754
<lainme> jyfl987: 我是学生
<dungeon_jiero> lainme: 已经是顶级学生了。。
<zhenbeiju> hello
<zhenbeiju> 我回来了
<sevk> zhenbeiju, 好  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju> 有木有人还记得我。。
<zhenbeiju> sevk,  机器人？
<sevk> zhenbeiju, 你平时如何自我介绍？  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju> sevk, 可惜不让调戏机器人
<hamo> > Time.now
<imtxc> debian  可以用apt-get 安装 gtk+-2.24  么
<sevk> zhenbeiju, 如果没有，是什么？  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju> sevk,  走了  。。。 下次聊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 京东上买了好多书 哈哈哈
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351851 VirtualBox 我用这个虚拟的一个ubuntu系统。怎么能在本地磁盘上看到我创建文件啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeck001 — 2011-11-01 13:21 
<asdf_> topic
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没能重现
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 好吧，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 看來，，吾要下載 讓後用 rpm -Uvh 升級了。。
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<WiiW> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/11/01/029252&from=rss
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ ti: Solidot | 开放硬件杂志第一期发布
<vnix_> hi there
<vnix_>  /topic
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 【分享】关于Banshee打开一会儿就停止响应的解决办法！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351853 手机发帖，没有排版，还请谅解！ 停止响应多半出现在断线的时候，打开banshee，趁还没有停止响应，赶紧点击编辑，首选项，把杂项的禁用互联网连接的特性勾上！再点击扩展程序选项卡，把在线资源下的凡 ...
<vnix_> 有谁在？
<vnix_> 要求支持
<vnix_> 寻求帮助～～
<pocoyo> vnix_: .
<lenovo> ..
<vnix_> need help
<lenovo> say
<vnix_> gnome classic 如何增加显示桌面？
<lenovo> gnome2 
<lenovo> 没有虚拟桌面设置吗?
<vnix_> i had install the gnome panel
<vnix_> how to show the desktop after minimize all the window?
<lenovo> win+d
<vnix_> 我的是11.10
<pocoyo> vnix_: 谁还用g2。都g3了吧。
<vnix_> g3了
<lenovo> classic 不是2吗?
<vnix_> 升级11.10，很不习惯
<vnix_> 11.10 install gnome-panel
<leaveboy> awesome路过
<vnix_> classic应该是2，但没有了显示桌面按键了
<crose> classic像是2
<crose> 只是像而已……
<vnix_> about gnome:2.23.1
<long> 现在gnome shell跟unity我都习惯了。
<vnix_> 2.32.1
<long> 其实，你安几个shell theme，桌面也很漂亮。
<vnix_> unity适合触摸屏，我的是PC呀...
<vnix_> 我需要的是方便、快捷，不是美观
<long> 我感觉切换也很方便，alt-tab
<lenovo> 现在用的kde
<long> 一开始不习惯是正常的。呵呵，我过了习惯期了。
<vnix_> kde....慢吗？
<crose_> 不慢
<vnix_> 鼠标+键盘，不会方便
<vnix_> 看来只能继续找寻显示桌面的方法了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟折腾日志（Terminal终端） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351855 前天重装好10.10，使用时发现我的终端命令不能用TAB补完了， 这可要了亲命了~在网上搜索了很多关于终端的设置，发现不适用。 最后在终端——编辑——配置文件首选项——标题和命令里发现一个选项。 以登录shell方式运行命令，勾选之 ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，有钱
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<adam8157> roylez: 一半是我自己的
 * palomino|working 猛戳 roylez 
<roylez> adam8157: 你为啥不在suning买？
<adam8157> roylez: 苏宁书太少
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<WiiW> 说明书
<roylez> adam8157: 我现在宁可多花钱，实体书绕道走...人懒没救
<adam8157> roylez: 绕道走?
<roylez> adam8157: 实体书不买
 * roylez 拿破马的槽当夜壶
<roylez> palomino|working: 对不
<roylez> palomino|working: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/442986_460s.jpg
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5386125ejw1dmn8fiqmnij.jpg
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面的特效如何恢复成初始状态 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351858 刚刚想搞一下桌面的3D效果，结果在装显卡驱动时出现了问题（我的显卡是ati的），现在现在的情况是这样的： 1.在软件中心里安装了GNOME桌面环境，现在在登录界面点击用户名右上角的小齿轮会出现GNOME的三个选项，还有ubuntu和ubuntu2D ...
<flh> 好
 * jyfl987 CR 73 1 - dup emit 29 + dup emit 7 + dup emit 0 + dup emit 3 + dup emit  67 - dup emit 12 - dup emit 55 + dup emit 24 + dup emit 3 + dup emit 6 -  dup emit 8 - dup emit 67 - dup emit 23 - dup emit
<flh> 没有大量发言了？？
<flh> 没有大师们发言了？？
<flh> gedjbg: hi
<mugebjgd> 早。蛋痛的人们
<crose> 都下午了还早……
<flh> mugebjgd: 啥是DT?
<flh> 哪位朋友弄过colinux图形桌面啊？？？
<mugebjgd> flh: 蛋痛
<flh> mugebjgd: 你是不是换名了，还是换机？
<DBLobster> 我弄过
<DBLobster> Cygwin/X 显示
<flh> DBLobster: 我说的是通过ssh连接，可以显示gnome桌面的哪种
<flh> DBLobster: 我说的是通过Xwin连接，可以显示gnome桌面的哪种
<flh> DBLobster: 能不能给点关键性的提示？
<DBLobster> XDMCP 吧
<flh> DBLobster: 我是蛋痛并纠结了好多年头了
<DBLobster> 否则只是个别软件
<DBLobster> 蛋疼就双机, 一个Win, 一个Lin
<DBLobster> Gnome 之流, 最好用 XDMCP 开.
<flh> DBLobster: ghost机linux上安装xdmcp,然后主机xp用什么去连接？
<DBLobster> ...
<DBLobster> guest机GDM配置一下, 运行远程X连入
<DBLobster> Host XP 启动X的XDMCP模式. 
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: xdmcp +1
<mugebjgd> flh: DBLobster 或者上个nx
<flh> DBLobster: 还是要谢谢，至少有希望了，
<DBLobster> 然后 XDMCP 就在局域网内广播
<mugebjgd> 速度也不错
<DBLobster> 广播到你的 Linux Guest, 你的 Linux 就去连 X了
<DBLobster> 不过我从来不起 Gnome 的.
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: flh Xorg -query 过去就行了
<flh> DBLobster: 另外啊，我的宿主机xp和客户机不同网段的？
<DBLobster> 顶多用用 Leafpad 和 rox-filer
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 弄路由
<DBLobster> 跨网段我就不知道了, 可能还得再配参数.
<flh> DBLobster: 满足不了同网段的要求
<mugebjgd> flh: 弄路由
<mugebjgd> flh: 或者直接NX
<flh> mugebjgd: 也看到过nx的文章，但很小
<mugebjgd> flh: 我们公司NX都用于生产了
<flh> mugebjgd:我是想即有xp的普及，有想有linxu的快捷
<mugebjgd> flh: 配置简单的很。开了ssh就够了
<mugebjgd> flh: colinux是渣，没有64位的
<DBLobster> 还是我好, 2台XP, 4台2003, 3台 Debian
<flh> mugebjgd: 是没６４位，但速度不错啊，资源也不怎么占，
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 费电
<flh> mugebjgd: 我是xp下离不了colinux
<mugebjgd> dockstar路过
<mugebjgd> flh: 不用xp
<MeaCulpa> flh: gnuwin32路过
<flh> MeaCulpa: gnuwin32?
<DBLobster> 其中一台Debian是MIPS的
<DBLobster> 很省电
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 几瓦？
<jyfl987> 原来今天是小光棍节
<MeaCulpa> flh: gnu项目本来宗旨就是跨平台，windows自然是其中之一
<jyfl987> DBLobster: 什么机器是mips的？
<flh> mugebjgd: 就是gebigd?
<DBLobster> MR-3420
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: gnu追求的是开放吧 
<jyfl987> 什么频率的
<DBLobster> TP-Link MR-3420 
<mugebjgd> flh: mu ge bj gd
<mugebjgd> flh: muenster gelsenkirchen beijing guangdong
<mugebjgd> flh: 以后看清楚了
<jyfl987> 莫非是 broadcom的芯片
<flh> mugebjgd: oh
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 这东西能干嘛？
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 又没有ubs接口的
<mugebjgd> flh: 你是host xp?
<mugebjgd> flh: 里面有个colinux?
<flh> mugebjgd: 是的，是
<flh> mugebjgd: 前两天把colinux下的deiban声音弄出来了，所以想玩一下图形桌面
<flh> mugebjgd: 前两天把colinux下的debian声音弄出来了，所以想玩一下图形桌面
<mugebjgd> flh: 上xming
<mugebjgd> flh: debian里面上个dm就行了。比如xdm
<flh> mugebjgd: 是的，可用xdm
<mugebjgd> flh: 之后打开xdmcp功能就行了
<flh> mugebjgd: 虚拟机上以后就照你的提示弄，
<flh> mugebjgd: 难的事，是win上，
<mugebjgd> flh: gdm更简单
<mugebjgd> flh: win上不难啊
<mugebjgd> flh: 直接Xming就行了
<flh> mugebjgd: 两台主机上弄过，我是为了演示，xp下演示，一台机上弄还没成功过
<mugebjgd> flh: 我们公司都用了很久了
<mugebjgd> flh: 我自己用linux。别的同事用win的。向来Xming
<mugebjgd> flh: 简单的要死
<flh> mugebjgd: 你指的是win图形化连接linux?
<mugebjgd> flh: 恩
<DBLobster> X 是服务器
<flh> mugebjgd: 难在我的linux是虚拟的，
<pocoyo> mugebjgd: 德国人在
<DBLobster> 应该是 Linux 反向连接 X
<mugebjgd> pocoyo: @@!
<DBLobster> Linux 去连接 Win
<mugebjgd> flh: 我们公司都是虚拟机的
<mugebjgd> flh: LXC
<DBLobster> mugebjgd: 有USB 2.0 一个
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 错。win去连linux
<flh> DBLobster: win去连colinux
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: dockstar 3个usb 3.0路过。
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: dockstar 3个usb 2.0路过。
<DBLobster> X 是服务器, Linux下的程序是客户端
<DBLobster> 客户端去连接服务器
<DBLobster> 你的XP下运行的X是服务端
<DBLobster> 自己赶紧再想想去
<DBLobster> X就是反着的
<flh> DBLobster: 是
<DBLobster> 你们想明白了么
<iOpera> 对虾当和尚这么久，终于出来透气了
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 是，但是win方面不需要配置
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: linux方面需要配置
<DBLobster> 因为Linux默认是连接自己的X, 为了安全不允许连接外面的X
<DBLobster> iOpera: EE
<mugebjgd> X11 Forwarding using SSH
<DBLobster> 不跟你们折腾了, 干活
<mugebjgd> iOpera: GG
<DBLobster> 刷白苹果去
<mugebjgd> 休假的人好无聊。
<flh> DBLobster: 我就试验一下：虚拟机上只安装xorg xdm ,然后正确配置一下，然后在xp上去弄吧
<mugebjgd> flh: 我dockstar用的就是xdmcp
<flh> mugebjgd: 谢谢
<flh> mugebjgd: 你win用什么连：软件，，，ssh有不能图形？
<_Ruby>  > Time.now
<sevk> _Ruby, 2011-11-01 15:05:09 +0800
<mugebjgd> flh: Xming
<mugebjgd> flh: 说了八遍了
<mugebjgd> flh: ssh 当然可以X
<mugebjgd> flh: ssh -X
<flh> mugebjgd: 谢谢，我是东一下西一下，真不好意思，不是好学生
<flh> mugebjgd: 我也想用ssh -Y 
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • dpkg被中断 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351870 今天用U盘安装UBUNTU后，打开新立德软件后，报错发生一个错误：“ E;dpkg被中断您必须运行 sudo dpkg -configure -a 解决此问题，E:_cache->open()faild,please report “ 可是运行此命令后显示TPYE DPKG--help for help about installing and deinstalling packgers[*]; use等一些信息，看了此 ...
<_Ruby> !kde
<lubotu2> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<flh> xinit:  Server error.
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关机反应慢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351872 有时候点完 关机 后，桌面变暗，但是不出现关机界面，会在桌面状态呆10~20 s，然后才会出现关机界面。 也会有点完关机马上出现关机界面的时候。 桌面环境Gnome3.2。Ubuntu 11.10和Arch都有这种现象， 请问是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sirius99 — 2011-11 ...
<flh> DBLobster: 请教：开启Xerver服务的命令？linux机上
<flh> DBLobster:　xhost +,,,,
<mugebjgd> flh: ？
<mugebjgd> flh: 你在做什么
<flh> mugebjgd: 我配置了xdm,,
<mugebjgd> flh: 你配置了什么？
<flh> mugebjgd: 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> 对所有网页执行 GPU 合成
<CyrusYzGTt> 在所有网页上都使用 GPU 加速合成，而不是只在那些包括 GPU 加速层的网页上使用。
<mugebjgd> flh: /etc/init.d/xdm start
<CyrusYzGTt> webgame..
<mugebjgd> flh: 直接win上开Xming就行了
<DBLobster> linux下不要用x
<DBLobster> x在win上
<DBLobster> 这还没翻清楚X是反着的呢
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: linux用x也行。
<mugebjgd> DBLobster: 就是没啥关系 XD
<flh> mugebjgd: 学习：反着用，，，
<Kandu> 啥叫反着用？
<CyrusYzGTt> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15956      15770        185          0        280       4873
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:      10616       5339
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<CyrusYzGTt> ...chrome又內存泄漏了。。
<slacker_HD> 给你看高清大图
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<DBLobster> coLinux装上X, 白占空间和内存.
<DBLobster> 除非你原因用 VNC
<iyten> ...
<DBLobster> 愿意
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 不相信你
<flh> DBLobster: 是啊，以用过vnc，可没有成功
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<mugebjgd> flh: NX完事
<flh> DBLobster: 看过台湾一个博客上有一篇文章，是colinux　ubuntu桌面，心不死
<mugebjgd> flh:我没明白你到底在做什么。不是已经配置了xdm的文件了么
<flh> DBLobster: 你已经很尽心了
<mugebjgd> flh: 别的机器直接连过去就行了
<mugebjgd> flh: 有什么难的？
<DBLobster> 你自己研究一下 X 的 XDMCP 模式吧.
<flh> mugebjgd: 两台机是不难，我是虚拟机
<mugebjgd> flh: 再说一遍
<DBLobster> 然后 Linux 的 xDM 启动时, 连接 Win
<mugebjgd> flh: 我这里用相同的机器
<mugebjgd> flh: lxc也是虚拟化
<mugebjgd> flh: 同机xorg query过去
<flh> mugebjgd: 虚拟机colinux下的deiban ,这个系统本身启动不了桌面
<mugebjgd> flh: 不需要
<mugebjgd> flh: 你的xming干嘛的
<jyfl987> http://news.163.com/11/1101/14/7HPG1PQ200014JB5.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 贵州福泉马场坪发生爆炸致4人死亡百人受伤_网易新闻中心
<mugebjgd> flh: 你糊里糊涂的。弄明白你要干嘛再说吧
<flh> mugebjgd: 安装了，运行xlanuch,没反应
<mugebjgd> flh: .......
<mugebjgd> flh: 你不会需要我帮你做个xming的配置方法视频吧？
<mugebjgd> flh: 输入你的colinux ip啊
<flh> mugebjgd: 再输入几次也行
<flh> mugebjgd: 好像也在连接，鼠标忙，最后死
<mugebjgd> flh: colinux太垃圾
<mugebjgd> flh: 鉴定完毕
<mugebjgd> flh: 直接native linux完事
<mugebjgd> flh: 要什么win
<flh> xmanager遠端連接Debian
<flh> 一、
<flh> 沒辦法，只好apt-get install xdm，一下就完成了，
<flh> 然後開始配置xdm，在/etc/X11/xdm目錄下，將xdm-config檔最後一行：
<flh> DisplayManager.requestPort: 0     #注釋，就是前边加个！
<MeaCulpa> 如果是ubuntu的话，推荐andlinux, 帮你打包好了colinux和ubuntu
<flh> ====>
<sevk> flh:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<dungeon_jiero> HP 的末代平板不仅可以用 android，还能搞meego了。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> HP啊
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 至少便宜，而且是双核的。
<MeaCulpa> en 不错
<Kandu> flh: 即使 vnc 也無須 x server 的  http://bit.ly/srkkr1
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 檢視主題 - 10.04远程登录
<dungeon_jiero> 走了。
<mugebjgd> flh: 你的配置都不对
<flh> Kandu: 谢谢，换用xmgr
<mugebjgd> flh: 能管用么
<flh> mugebjgd: 你进了我的系统？
<mugebjgd> flh: debian要配置gdm目录下的
<mugebjgd> flh: 因为我配置过。公司的机器就是我配置的
<mugebjgd> flh: xdmrc
 * dungeon_jiero quit
<mugebjgd> flh: xdmcp下的改成true
<flh> mugebjgd: 我根本没有安装gdm,我只xorg 加 fluxbox 加xdm
<mugebjgd> flh: 你没明白。你不装gdm。debian的配置文件也在gdm的目录下
<mugebjgd> flh: 生效的也是它
<mugebjgd> flh: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html
<sevk> mugebjgd ⇪ t: Linux XDMCP HOWTO
<mugebjgd> flh: 我当时就是看这文章配置的，很详细
 * mugebjgd 抽星际2去了
<flh> 非常感谢各位的热心支持，谢谢大家
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 总结一下我的最简单的装机过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351878 硬盘分区就不说了，每人都有自己的见解，我是喜欢只分/ 10G和/home 很多G，大于等于2G的内存不用swap。 以Debian为例： 1、下载stable版的cd iso，刻成盘 2、准备好网线和路由器（已联网），插进电脑 3、除了分区的地方，别的全部下一步， ...
<Kandu> adam8157: XD 有公告了，明天有三小時是圖書音像全場滿 200 減 50% 的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/81e4c7b8jw1dmod2qk1c2j.jpg
<flh> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/BCmN2.jpg
<palomino|working> .........
<flh> xhost 192.168.1.133
<flh> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/xVCGW.jpg
<palomino|working> two lizards
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/Ez0Y1
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: :D - Imgur 
<adam8157> Kandu: 反正我都买了 哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 货物已分配到发货区，等待送往配送站 
<gplfeng1> :-D
<flh> 能远程运行xtrem就说明能运行图形系统吧？
<flh> 能远程运行xterm就说明能运行图形系统吧？
<MeaCulpa> flh: 显然是的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ZqoFo.jpg
<palomino|working> .....下面那只
<adam8157> hamo: 深感美帝amazon之落后啊
<flh> MeaCulpa: 我必须学习Xcolinux，才能解决问题
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 怎么落后了？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 运输时间, 美国人力太贵
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 就兲朝人力不贵
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 京东买了14本书, 中午下单 现在已经快到了
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 使用ubuntu 11.10的一些感想 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351881 我使用ubuntu 11.10有一段时间了，11.10相比较11.04来说稳定了很多，但是在安装使用过程中，我也遇到一些问题，所以些出来和大家交流一下。这次安装使用系统也崩溃了几次，一次是因为分区号改变导致的，我用遍了网上流传的方法也没 ...
<Athrun> 14本，你要看多久？
<adam8157> Athrun: 不都是我的
<roylez> adam8157: 日本T-shirt http://i.imgur.com/2JCRY.jpg
<hamo> roylez: 日本人民口味太重了...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 我订了个ddr3 2G内存。都9天了。还没到呢
<roylez> hamo: http://imgur.com/crTYA 肯尼亚小女孩
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Reddit, you like big cats from Kenya? How about a little girl who just finger-painted for the first time? - Imgur 
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 德国amazon?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: amazon的prime有点贵
<archl> adam8157: 看到新闻，亚马逊中国名称取代卓越中国了。。。
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> archl: 取代卓越亚马逊
<archl> 哦。
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/gzZee
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: My little brother wanted to be a dinosaur for Halloween. I think he's doing it right - Imgur 
<archl> adam8157: 我第一次网购 2004年就是从卓越。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/LPjQ5.jpg
<roylez> iOpera: .
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 谁这么无聊呀这是...
<roylez> palomino|working: 哈罗喂要到了
<palomino|working> .......
<boyfood> good
<archl> roylez: 过了。。。昨天。。。
 * archl 抱抱可爱的roylez
<roylez> archl: .
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/RopeQ
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: I almost dropped my weight in the gym when these two came in this afternoon... - Imgur 
 * hamo 表示越来越不敢在公司开roylez发的图片了...
 * archl 推荐大家尝试使用 Allerta 作为英文阅读字体，这个东西专门为路边之类射击。
 * archl 忘记了 这个字体的网站。 http://pixelspread.com/allerta/
<archl> hamo: 毫无问题吧。
<roylez> hamo: 死蛤蟆，我让 palomino|working 一蹄子灭了你
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> why me...
<roylez> palomino|working: 马掌大小正合适
<hamo> archl: 口味略重..
<roylez> hamo: 我在办公室看过才贴的
<archl> hamo: 啥啥的呢。
<archl> roylez: Humble Indie Bundle 又有了一个。这将是第二个我没有的。
<archl> roylez: 不对。改名叫做Humble Indie 了，因为不是Bundle
<roylez> archl: 看看去
<archl> roylez:  新的视频 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HYE3KAl8RAQ#!
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: YouTube - Demontration of deshaking a cycling movie
<archl> roylez: 是视频稳定软件。似乎能把抖动拍摄的视频调整的稍微稳定些。
<adam8157> archl: 不如找只鸡
<archl> adam8157: 什么鸡？
<archl> adam8157: 我讨厌吃鸡肉。。。
<adam8157> archl: 鸡头是世界上最稳定的系统
<hamo> adam8157: 鸡头？
<archl> adam8157: 我可以吃烤鸡胸肉。
<adam8157> hamo: 这个你都不知道?
<archl> adam8157: 不知道
<hamo> adam8157: 不知道...
<archl> 鸡头？
<archl> 什么啊。
<palomino|working> 鸡的头
<archl> ？
<archl> 飞机头？
<adam8157> archl: hamo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dPlkFPowCc&feature=player_embedded
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: YouTube - Chicken Head Tracking - Smarter Every Day
<adam8157> roylez: 他俩真out
<archl> adam8157: 。。。一看就是改的。。。
<archl> adam8157: 你。。。
<archl> lol
<hamo> adam8157: 看不了...
<adam8157> archl: hamo http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzg0NDg1Njg=.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 世界上最稳定的系统——鸡头 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<archl> hamo: 你知道吗，google 告诉我 hamo = Help A Mother Out
<archl> 或者 Daggertooth pike conger
<adam8157> archl: ...
<adam8157> archl: 其实是o, 他笔误
<archl> adam8157:  homo？
<adam8157> archl: 我可没说
<archl> 单性动物？
<adam8157> archl: 你白在袋鼠国待了 这个都不知道
<archl> adam8157: 真没想过。
<adam8157> archl: 你可以尝试问问你朋友
<bombnet> 怪叔叔还在不？
<archl> adam8157: 我没朋友。
<adam8157> ...
<bombnet> 哇
<bombnet> 哇哇哇
<archl> adam8157: 没见到几个能吸引我让我当作朋友的人。
<bombnet> 不是吧
<metbsd> 啥软件可以直接修改pdf文档的啊。。
<bombnet> 你要什么朋友
<bombnet> adobe 好像有个叫什么的 可以
<hamo> adam8157: 你才homo...
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。
<bombnet> ？
<adam8157> hamo: 我没说...
<roylez> archl: ....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么网上卖的usb转串口都是公的 ？
<bombnet> 公的什么意思？
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=351886
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肯定是公的啊
<jyfl987> 就是阵脚跟jj一样吐出来的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不对
<hamo> bombnet: 就是谁主动的问题...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 该是母的啊
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是我那个机顶盒板子上是公的 那我买的不就是应该买母的么
<mugebjgd> bombnet: 来 叔叔泡
<bombnet> 哇 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 应该是母的
<jyfl987> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13287448631&prt=1320136471123&prc=1   adam8157 你看
<bombnet> 怪叔叔来了
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 帝特DT-5002 USB转串口线 USB转9针串口线 USB串口线 支持win7-淘宝商城
<bombnet> 怪叔叔来了
<jyfl987> adam8157: broadcom那个芯片的串口有几种阿？ 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我 忘了...
<metbsd> 啥软件可以直接修改pdf文档的啊。。哪位大湿解答一下
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 这是什么意思啊？安装东西就出现这个提示。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351884 sudo apt-get install ffmpeg-doc [sudo] password for qyt: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 将会安装下列额外的软件包： libav-doc 下列【新】软件包将被安装： ffmpeg-doc libav-doc  ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 两种
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你要买usb串口?
<metbsd> 大湿们
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice
<pocoyo> metbsd: evince 可以添加注释了。
<pocoyo> 算不算修改？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 我家里又没有 只能去买了 我主板上也没com口了 那不是得买usb转的那种么
<jyfl987> metbsd: 前几天还找到过 pdfedit
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为电脑com口是公口, 这个usb转也就用公口 再买根两头都是母头的串口线吧
<adam8157> j
 * pocoyo 抱抱 archl
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我有一条 晚上回去看看是啥头子
<bombnet> 怪叔叔 怎么不说话了？
<bombnet> 怎么不抱我了？
<pocoyo> bombnet: 你一炸弹 谁敢抱。
<bombnet> - -
<bombnet> 我错了
<supercatexpert> USB - RS232?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: yep
<supercatexpert> 这个玩意我有
<supercatexpert> 我自己有开发板
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可是我电脑板子上貌似没com口阿 
<supercatexpert> 用这个就可以
<supercatexpert> USB转RS232
<jyfl987> adam8157: 串口只有一种规格么 我说9pin的
<hamo> jyfl987: 你不是有USB么..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的意思是这个作用就是提供一个电脑上的com口
<jyfl987> hamo: usb当然有
<supercatexpert> 串口有2个规格： 9pin, 25pin
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你意思是 买了这个 还要买个串口线来连这两个阿
<supercatexpert> 25pin的现在很少用的
<adam8157> jyfl987: yep
<hamo> jyfl987: USB to RS232就是把一个USB口变成串口..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 明白了 我还以为是连接线呢
<supercatexpert> 我还自己焊过9pin-25pin的
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 这个怎么焊 ？
 * adam8157 其实起作用的就是三根线, 自制过延长线的路过
<adam8157> supercatexpert: :0
<iOpera> supercatexpert: 你还要分公母的。
<iOpera> adam8157: ...
<supercatexpert> 肯定要分，不过焊这个不难的
<adam8157> iOpera: 咋了 小e
<jyfl987> adam8157: 既然起作用的只有3跟线 那做25pin的人 脑子有啥毛病？
<supercatexpert> 只要知道接口标准不是难事
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<supercatexpert> 网线其实只有4根有作用，那做8根的岂不是傻瓜?
 * tenzu 小e是谁?谁是小e?
<CyrusYzGTt> lubotu2§ .. 你錯了，， 是 大小眼
<hamo> supercatexpert: 求解..一直有这个疑问..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 标准是那样的 有用的, 但是其它线一般不用
<iOpera> jyfl987: 又犯毛病了
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 我也是这样想阿 总有原因吧
<supercatexpert> 其实那个是起减少电磁干扰的作用
<iOpera> tenzu: momo
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 有屏蔽的 也有别的
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我不知道原因 就问问呗 你这人 别人喜欢学习 你也打击
<roylez> iOpera: tiny e
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这样
<iOpera> 打鸡
<jyfl987> iOpera: nano e
<iOpera> roylez: 乖乐乐
<iOpera> 下班
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd，又慢了
<adam8157> roylez: hoho
<adam8157> hamo: 他俩要打你么?
<adam8157> hamo: 气势汹汹的过去
<hamo> adam8157: 我也觉得是...
<hamo> adam8157: 吓死我了..
<adam8157> hamo: 找你干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 问问我那机子还用不用了...
<hamo> adam8157: -_-!
<adam8157> hamo: nay的没法动的机器?
<hamo> adam8157: 不是..就是nay普通的机子...我reserve了验bug的...
<pocoyo> tenzu: @iTenzu 有个人, 一个多小时前就说要走了, 到现在还坐在电脑前面
<adam8157> tenzu: 明显是在等你
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/alJ71
<sevk> tenzu ⇪ t: 邪恶搞笑漫画第十季 -6park.com
<John_NERV> Thunderbird 会自动提醒收到新邮件吗？有没有插件能做到？
<tenzu> adam8157: 他和他老婆刚走
<hamo> John_NERV: 这个真有...
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我打算半个小时以后去吃晚饭, 然后回家
<John_NERV> hamo: 那叫什么？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 怎么看起来漫画了。
<hamo> John_NERV: new mail attention
<John_NERV> hamo: 谢谢啦
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<flh> DBLobster: 不懂E文，现在少在linux上少浪费时间，唉
<bombnet> 哎 无聊死了
<flh> 大家吃黄昏了没有？时间不早了
<bombnet> flh
<bombnet> flh
<bombnet> 我爱你
<flh> bombnet: 你也浙西南方言？
<bombnet> 我湖南滴
<flh> 也滴黄昏，这样的讲法？
<bombnet> 不是的
<link307> code warrior 有没有linux版的？
<flh> 推广一下吃黄昏，哈哈
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<bombnet> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac252141/
<sevk> bombnet ⇪ ti: 毅丝和黑木耳的故事 - AcFun.tv
<flh> 我们这里还说：吃天光
<flh> 我们这里还说：吃天光，或者说，嘱天亮
<flh> 我们这里还说：吃天光，或者说，吃天亮
<bombnet> 。。。
<bombnet> 不懂
<bombnet> 我长沙的
<flh> 时间不能吃，时间和吃联系在一起：意思是明白不过的
<bombnet> 嗯
<bombnet> 太深奥了
<flh> 古老而遥远的方言啊
<bombnet> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac252141/ 还是看我的acfun
<flh> bombnet: 哈哈，玩什么呀，看了
<bombnet> ？？？
<flh> bombnet: 哈哈，你的flash
<bombnet> 什么？
<flh> 毅丝和黑木耳的故事
<jyfl987> flh: 我们那也讲吃天光阿 不过我是安徽的
<flh> jyfl987: 吃黄昏说不说？
<jyfl987> flh: 吃天光就是吃造反
<jyfl987> flh: 我们那完饭确实也叫吃黄昏 不过我是翻译过来的 我们那黄昏不是叫黄昏 是别的发音
<jyfl987> flh: 我们那只有中饭是叫 吃点心
<flh> jyfl987: 也是，是的，，，中午饭叫吃日头。
<flh> 太阳在头上，叫吃日头
<jyfl987> 呵呵 有点意思
 * adam8157 早饭->吃晨饭 中饭->吃晌 晚饭->吃夜饭
<jyfl987> adam8157: 干程序员就叫 吃程序饭？
<flh> adam8157:  感觉你那里的方言进化的快些
<adam8157> jyfl987: 吃软饭
<jyfl987> 额 干程序员不太好
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> 还是做程序员比较好
<flh> jyfl987: 程序员是建筑工人
<jyfl987> flh: 没错 程序员跟工地的民工差不多的
<kaio> 同是猝死高風險組別
<jyfl987> 都有包工头 只不过程序员这里的叫 pm
<jyfl987> 都是常年加班 累死累活的 
<Athrun> 觉的现在的程序员的工作性质快和打字员看齐了
<jyfl987> 都靠力气吃饭 工地上还有加班餐提供
<archl> roylez: 主席是敬仰的存在。
<jyfl987> 都容易突然挂掉
<jyfl987> 都是人力密集型的活
<kaio> 程序員的量詞是 “束” 或 ”扎“
 * archl 拥抱 pocoyo
<roylez> adam8157: 早饭 -> 过早 中饭 -> 中饭 -> 晚饭 -> 夜饭
<adam8157> roylez: 夜饭 握手
<Athrun> adam8157,你武汉滴？
<CyrusYzGTt> 晨飯
<archl> roylez: 还有纵穿整个儿的附加：甜点
<roylez> archl: 没有
<adam8157> Athrun: 山东威海
<archl> roylez: 喔。我吃完饭了，又吃了一个苹果。
<Athrun> 除了武汉晚饭叫晚饭，其它一样
<archl> 早饭，午饭，晚饭。
<archl> 我只有这个记忆。。
<Athrun> 乔布斯都死了，你还吃苹过 - -||
<archl> Athrun: 我要超过他。当然要吃。
<jyfl987> 那要是facebook挂了 大家都甭过了
<jyfl987> 脸都没了
<archl> adam8157:  https://picplz.com/collection/r6xz/fad-2011-beijing/
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 那里面有你么。。。我都分辨不出了。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 装逼必遭雷劈
<archl> jyfl987: 被雷劈死也好。
<archl> jyfl987: 不成功，便成仁。
<flh> 看了几部抗日片，感觉时下的部分官员，足足胜过小日本的形象　
<adam8157> archl: https://picplz.com/user/lovenemesis/pic/fvmgn/ 伟岸的背影
<jyfl987> flh: 日本人也有些良政的 比如收税比国统区少许多
<jyfl987> 我看 袜子了
<jyfl987> 还有 edisionzhao
<archl> jyfl987: 袜子？
<Athrun> 被雷劈死，还不如坐动车，还能给家里供献个百把万
<jyfl987> 还有哈皮他老婆
<flh> jyfl987: 是的，理解：土肥原贤二，却是个穷当当的人
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> archl: wzssyqa 这个人
<archl> jyfl987: 喔。反正我几乎认不出几个。。。
<archl> adam8157: 背影。。。
<jyfl987> 可惜我把胡子刮了 不然我去肯定能震住全场
<archl> jyfl987: 伪装中国版 stallman
<mugebjgd> bombnet: 来，叔叔泡
<flh> jyfl987: 87是你的生日？
<bombnet> 叔叔 带我去看金鱼吧
<gebjgd> bombnet: 什么金鱼？
<archl> bombnet: 又是你。。。
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<bombnet> 我节操掉了一地
<archl> bombnet: 害怕了？
<bombnet> 好怕
<archl> bombnet: 不准过激反抗
<bombnet> 好吧。。。。。。
<bombnet> 我顺从叔叔了
<Athrun> 围观
<archl> gebjgd: 你个恶人。。。
<bombnet> 。。。。。
<gebjgd> bombnet: archl 你羡慕？
<flh> gebjgd: hi
<gebjgd> archl: 你羡慕？
<gebjgd> flh: hi
<archl> 不。
<bombnet> 我等着
<gebjgd> bombnet: 趴好
<gebjgd> bombnet: 一点都不疼
<bombnet> 要提臀吗？
<gebjgd> bombnet: 可以
<jyfl987> flh: 年份
<bombnet> 我有点怕
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gebjgd> bombnet: 那样更容易些
<bombnet> 我好紧张的
<Athrun> ....
<bombnet> 有没有油什么的？
<bombnet> 地沟iyou
<gebjgd> bombnet: 没有
<bombnet> 。。。。
<bombnet> 我怕啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我领导说我那个是 ttl的 不是串口 
<bombnet> 我第一次 紧张
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我领导那天去我家里看过 额
<gebjgd> bombnet: archl经验丰富
<bombnet> 只要能够减少我的痛苦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfw8GWxdbTU
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Install PyMOL on Ubuntu Linux
<archl> adam8157: 你样子真威严。。。 http://www.tiansworld.info/miao/?p=593
<flh> 啊，我太笨了，想去死掉。。。。
<archl> gebjgd: ？
<archl> flh: 想过死的人占世界人口总数的 100%
<adam8157> archl: 找到我了?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 哪个是你？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ?
<archl> adam8157: 那个不是你么。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: ttl...
<flh> archl: 活着那么累，苦，没奔头
<adam8157> archl: 是有我里头
<archl> flh: 找乐子。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 需要的是这种 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4837595321
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: USB转TTL RS232转TTL PL2303 下载线 DVB 中&9刷机线-淘宝网
<archl> flh: 预知未来。
<snugglecat> pmxx 有俩数据， 一指数， 一浓度， 美国大使馆俩数据都给出了， 环保局只给了指数
<archl> adam8157: 看了你我要害怕的。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还不是串口...
<adam8157> archl: hoho
<jyfl987> 那个fad上的人 还真是穷形恶相的 诶
<snugglecat> 美国的指数和中国的指数可能根本不是一回事
<gebjgd> 没有帅哥。
<snugglecat> 为啥中国不给出浓度呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 确实不是阿 我领导说了 我那个不是串口 是要ttl线自己接 额
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 你是假货还是真的
<mugebjgd> 我才是真的
<bombnet> 我想玩arch linux了
<bombnet> 好玩不
<bombnet> 不玩ubuntu了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是没有外接串口, 只给了一个四阵的防呆插槽?
<hiddencat> 好吧我是假的
<adam8157> 针
<archl> jyfl987: 连 aron 满目笑容的也成了穷凶极恶。。。
<gebjgd> hiddencat: 奸猫贼
<archl> 好失败啊。
<gebjgd> hiddencat: 你说我是真的还是假的
<archl> hiddencat
<archl> 什么？
<hiddencat> gebjgd, 只是友情提示， 你酱紫很容易被坏人利用
<adam8157> gfrog: 有道购物助手是实时刷的
<gebjgd> hiddencat: 不会的，我的nick有密码保护
<gebjgd> hiddencat: 不怕
<archl> gebjgd: 我有 4个 Nick 串联。
<archl> gebjgd: ee有几个？
<hiddencat> 用多一个马甲，把 mugebjgd. 我是说 mugebjgd 这个， 不是你原来的
<flh> 请教：在windows上，倒底是什么虚拟机最好？
<bombnet> vmware player
<bombnet> 我一直用这个
<bombnet> 你可以用中国人开发的wmlite
<flh> bombnet: wmware player,也支持vt?
<bombnet> vt是什么？
<flh> bombnet: wmware player,也支持VT技术?
<bombnet> 支持吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 不像4pin 倒是像6pin 公的 两个一排这样
<bombnet> 免费的
<archl> 原来 hiddencat 是你。。。
<archl> lol
<flh> bombnet: 那个，不知有没有绿色免安装的不？
<bombnet> 好像又一个
<bombnet> 不记得名字去了
<gfrog> adam8157: 这么牛？
<bombnet> 很小
<bombnet> 我查一下
<bombnet> 你等等
<flh> bombnet:colinux难缠，换个试试
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么样
<bombnet> 我一直用backtrack
<bombnet> http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1781205&extra=%26page%3D1&page=2
<sevk> bombnet ⇪ ti: 【今日极品推荐-6】史上最小869kb的虚拟机QEMU - 软件分享 - 雨林木风交流论坛[BBS.YLMF.NET]-专业的电脑技术精英培养基地！ YLMF.NET 
<flh> bombnet:找到了汉化绿色
<bombnet> 你看看这个
<DBLobster> ...
<bombnet> 绿色的wm 都不好
<bombnet> 别用
<DBLobster> 不打kQemu 慢
<bombnet> 我一直用vmware player
<gebjgd> YLMF <----- it精英的聚集地 XD
<bombnet> 或者装到u盘 里面用
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ wzssyqa 不是在 深度麼？？
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉以前的：深度，已经变了。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 變成 官僚的
<bombnet> 还有什么番茄家园吧
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我一年也不再上去一两次
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 没听说过
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 吾是因爲 找 wzssyqa 的窩就去看了一下，，
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 是，怎么了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没见过
<bombnet> flh
<bombnet> flh
<adam8157> gfrog: 系啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么可能 你是吃软饭的 居然不懂软件
<bombnet> adam8157  香港的？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 木什麼，，只是 覺得深度，真的貌似在 深度
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没见过这种接口
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 兼职，干点
<adam8157> bombnet: 不是
<flh> adam8157: 有人说您吃软饭，哈哈，
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我晚上回去拍照 给你看
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 給力啊，， 
<adam8157> flh: 我确实是吃软饭的
<bombnet> 17:38] == wishstudio [~wish@2001:da8:8001:2066:beae:c5ff:fe3b:67eb] has joined #ubuntu-cn
 * wzssyqa 求软饭
<bombnet> 怎么他的是ipv6
 * CyrusYzGTt 同求
<bombnet> 17:38] == wishstudio [~wish@2001:da8:8001:2066:beae:c5ff:fe3b:67eb] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<flh> adam8157: 吃软饭光荣
<bombnet> 这个irc频道真是卧虎藏龙
<archl> jyfl987: 学不会 javascript
<hiddencat> 这里的机器人用 siri 的口吻 可以么
<bombnet> flh 还在吗
<jyfl987> archl: 太没前途了吧 js都学不会？？
<archl> !time
 * oink_MChni 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 01 日 星期二 17:39:50
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<flh> bombnet: 在，你好
<bombnet> 你用了 我这个吗？
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • Windows用户注意Wubi的安全性 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351899 十几二十年前媒体都吹嘘linux多安全，大家都已经思维定势了，觉得Linux的安全性比windows好太多。linux顶着安全的光环走到今天，人们喜欢linux，尤其喜欢ubuntu，尤其喜欢wubi。我原来只知道wubi虚拟硬盘的性能会轻微下降，也就没放在心上，可 ...
<archl> jyfl987: 是不是8个小时就应该能写出一个 gnome-shell extension了？我就写不出来。。。
<gebjgd> hiddencat: "我要奸猫"
<wishstudio> bombnet: 学校网络
<hiddencat> sevk, 告诉你主人， 让他为你升级为 irsi 风格的
<bombnet> 难怪 
<gebjgd> hiddencat: siri : "哪只猫？"
<hiddencat> gebjgd, ...
<bombnet> 我一直想尝试ipv6
<jyfl987> archl: 这个我不晓得 我觉得你初学者八个小时写不出来 不过对于有经验的开发者 应该18分钟就够了吧
<sevk> hiddencat, OK，我会告诉他们，当我看到“。  ㍩ 
<bombnet> 折腾了 好久 都没成功
<archl> hiddencat:  gebjgd 。。 你们俩是谁？
<hiddencat> sevk, 你的只能还不够呢
<bombnet> 有些好的大学 支持ipv6的
<archl> jyfl987: 应该。。。
<hiddencat> archl, 我是菊花疼的
 * archl 劈死 hiddencat
<hiddencat> ....
<archl> hiddencat 坏孩子
<bombnet> flh 出来聊天啊
<flh>  wakeonlan这个东西，在不同的网段不能用是不是？
<hiddencat> 谁开发一个 irc 版的 siri 。 挺有意思的
<flh> bombnet: 来了，来了
<hiddencat> sevk: i love you
<bombnet> 在干什么啊
<flh> hiddencat: siri是什么？
<hiddencat> iphone 4s 啊
<bombnet> 百度一下 你就知道
<sevk> hiddencat, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<hiddencat> 不对啊。 上下文没关联啊
<hiddencat> sevk, do you marry me
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。
<bombnet> 为什么搞技术的 都这么闷骚
<hiddencat> sevk, search Pm10
<sevk> hiddencat, 在问你的目的是什么？  ㍩ 
<hiddencat> sevk, are you siri?
<gebjgd> hiddencat: 奸猫
<hiddencat> :)
<hiddencat> 有意思啊
<archl> 竟然没有 gebjgd 这个名。。。
<hiddencat> siri 其实不是新技术了， 最早的 siri 出现在 irc
<sevk> hiddencat, 我不知道是否我SIRI。  ㍩ 
<gebjgd> archl: ?
<flh> 百度也不要脸了，出来了浏览器，
<bombnet> 什么浏览器
<archl> gebjgd:  /whois gebjgd 返回 There was no such nickname
<bombnet> 又是什么内核？
<flh> 百度也不要脸了，出来了浏览器，我一不小心就安装上了
<hiddencat> flh, 他有脸吗， 有脸才不要啊
<bombnet> 什么浏览器啊？
<hiddencat> flh, 本来就无脸
<gebjgd> archl: @@
<bombnet> 什么内核的
<bombnet> ie？
<bombnet> webkit？
<flh> bombnet: 不知道，反正
<bombnet> 、whois flh
<hiddencat> flh, 他本来就是一无脸男， 他不要啥了。 
<bombnet> 哇
 * hiddencat 强烈要求 sevk 改造成 siri
<bombnet> 度娘威武
<bombnet> 度娘无耻
<hiddencat> bombnet, 度娘本来就没有耻
<flh> bombnet: 不认识我吧？
<bombnet> 什么？
<flh> bombnet: 刚才　/whois flh
<flh> bombnet: 刚才　/who flh
<bombnet> 嗯
<bombnet> 我知道
<flh> bombnet: 您是哪的？
<bombnet> 湖南的
<flh> bombnet: 浙江丽水
<bombnet> 哦
<flh> bombnet: 我们这儿是山沟沟的，七山二水一分田
<bombnet> 。。。。。。
<bombnet> 很好啊
<bombnet> 我下了
<bombnet> 我吃饭去了
<flh> 饭是要吃的，天可以不聊
<bombnet> 嗯
<bombnet> 等下要去上课了
<bombnet> 计算机实践课
<flh> bombnet: 你是专业啊，我则业余来着
<bombnet> 什么专业？
<CyrusYzGTt> 差點 就是 八絕陣
<flh> bombnet:既然是什么实践课，当然是计算机呀
<bombnet> 我学的别的专业
<bombnet> 电脑是自学的
<bombnet> 自学了python perl php 好多东西
<flh> bombnet: 哈哈，三只手。。。
<bombnet> 哎
<bombnet> 学计算机的 都好累
<flh> bombnet: 天生爱好那是没有法子的事
<bombnet> 嗯 我是爱好
<bombnet> 喜欢折腾 
<bombnet> 但是搞久了 对眼睛不好
<flh> bombnet: 去吃吧，不要对不住胃这人小妹妹
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。
<flh> bombnet: 去吃吧，不要对不住胃这一小妹妹
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。
<bombnet> 我想学ruby
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 物理机装UBUNTU,虚拟机xp,如何设置上网,求指点. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351901 物理机装UBUNTU,虚拟机xp,把netkeeper拨号软件安装在virtualbox里面. vitualbox是adaptor 1是host only,adaptor 2是桥接.现在虚拟机能上网,物理机不行. 由于netkeeper不能共享,所以装了sygate. cmd输入ipconfig /all如下,请问ubuntu如何设 ...
<hiddencat> CyrusYzGTt, 又啥八绝阵
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gebjgd> void1: 朝日新闻网？
<void1> ?
<gebjgd> void1: asahi-net
<hiddencat> 中国政府的原空气质量顾问大卫伟纳认为，这不仅是技术层面的问题，而且是政治层面的。
<hiddencat> 中国真的一切皆政治啊
<bombnet> wordpress.com 被封了
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。
<bombnet> 伤不起啊
<void1> hoho
<hiddencat> 我操你细微悬浮颗粒物，你不知道你是在共产党的领导下么？ 你这反党反政府的细微悬浮颗粒物。 你这汉奸细微悬浮颗粒物， 滚出中国
<hiddencat> 细微悬浮颗粒物 你去移民美国
<hiddencat> 你这美分 细微悬浮颗粒物， 去你主子那吧， 中国不要你
<flher> xbox那个占cpu啊
<flher> flher=flh
<flher> ls
<hiddencat> CyrusYzGTt 道士 256k
<hiddencat> hiddencat 蛋疼男 512k
<hiddencat> 错了
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddencat§ 。。 不是 道士 。。 還有 256k 是什麼意思
<flher> 什么？
<hiddencat> CyrusYzGTt, flher 执行了 ls 命令啊， 那是一个表呢
<hiddencat> 应该是酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddencat§ .. 滾
<flher> hiddencat: 一不小心呀，就出来了
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ［软件推荐］gnome-shell插件gpaste http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351902 我来推荐下，记录剪切板历史的。。。 火星.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 archkiss — 2011-11-01 18:00 
<hiddencat> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 0ct 28 08:50 CyrusYzGTt 
<flher> cygwin有没有输入法？
<hiddencat> -r-r--r-- 1 root root 64 0ct 28 08:50 hiddencat 
<hiddencat> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 0ct 28 08:50 CyrusYzGTt 
<hiddencat> -r-r--r-- 1 root root 64 0ct 28 08:50 hiddencat 
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddencat§ .. 你進吾的，系統？？
<hiddencat> flher, 你应该酱紫 ls SB
<hiddencat> ls SB
<hiddencat> CyrusYzGTt hiddencat flher 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<flher> hiddencat: 你的大大的坏
<hiddencat> :)
<hiddencat> format #ubuntu-cn -s
<CyrusYzGTt> hiddencat§ 別打擾本尊 ，在看 AV呢
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<hiddencat> 好吧
<flher> hiddencat: cygwin与windows的输入法不太配合
<archl> gnumeric的翻译 竟然卡壳了
<archl> lol
<gebjgd> flher: 用win的输入法就行
<archl> 一半一半还不如没有。。。
<flher> gebjgd: 是的，就是不太配合，
<gebjgd> flher: 相当配合
<flher> gebjgd: 要
<flher> gebjgd: 要切换到englist才能发送
<gebjgd> flher: 你用的什么输入法？
<archl> gebjgd: 推个windows下的输入法？
<flher> gebjgd: 我用的是五笔　
<gebjgd> archl: flher google pinyin
<archl> gebjgd: google pinyin 制造可怕的。。。
<archl> gebjgd: lag
<flher> gebjgd: 我用不来拼命，，只会五笔
<gebjgd> archl: lag？
<archl> gebjgd: 长时间卡。
<gebjgd> archl: 没遇到过
<gebjgd> archl: 因为别的输入法没有64位的
<archl> gebjgd: 可能是机子太老了。 512MB内存。
<gebjgd> archl: 用搜狗
<gebjgd> archl: 据说快点
<gebjgd> archl: 512的机器跑linux
<touparx> 用微软拼音吧，很快的 
<archl> gebjgd: 喔。恩。就是第一次输入/转换输入法时突然很卡；不是我的电脑不能跑linux
<archl> lol
<archl> GNOME-Shell都比 XP流畅。。。
<touparx> 基本上 不卡 
<gebjgd> archl: 为毛？
<archl> gebjgd: 我只能用 移动硬盘跑
<gebjgd> touparx: 垃圾
<gebjgd> archl: 为什么？
<archl> gebjgd: 说了，不能乱改硬盘，不能装linux。
<archl> gebjgd: 所以就只好移动硬盘了。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 什么不能乱改硬盘？/
<gebjgd> archl: 不明白你在说什么
<archl> gebjgd: 你前面说 512机器跑linux ，我回答，不允许装。
<AsuraLe1> gebjgd: 他拿的别人的电脑在玩，就这个意思
<gebjgd> archl: 为什么不能装？
<archl> gebjgd: 不是我的电脑。。。对方不要。
<AsuraLe1> gebjgd: 他要换了系统，有人会吃了他
<gebjgd> AsuraLe1: ....还是你懂袋鼠国的中文。厉害
<gebjgd> archl: 你吃了那人就行了
<archl> gebjgd: 你太可怕了。。。
<touparx> gebjgd>64位windows还是 微软 拼音 给 力
<AsuraLe1> gebjgd: 人家前面说了不是他的电脑啊...
<archl> AsuraLe1: 谢谢，不过有移动硬盘还是可以用来测试的。
<gebjgd> archl: 没收到啊
<archl> gebjgd: 收到什么？
<AsuraLe1> archl: 测试，那是可以，不过还是直接换系统爽啊~~~~要不，麻烦啊~~
<archl> gebjgd: 我还没有你的邮箱，怎么寄给你。
<archl> AsuraLe1: 额。
<gebjgd> AsuraLe1: 没看到那句
<AsuraLe1> archl: 反正windows用着非常让人不爽
<archl> AsuraLe1:  e16爽。
<AsuraLe1> archl: e16是啥玩意？
<archl> AsuraLe1: 我讨到一个 ATI 9550 显卡！可以测试GNOME-Shell 了！！
<archl> 哈哈
<gebjgd> AsuraLe1: enlightment 16
<AsuraLe1> archl: 恭喜恭喜~~~~
<AsuraLe1> gebjgd: 还是不知道 
<archl> AsuraLe1:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Enlightenment_DR16
<sevk> archl ⇪ ti: Enlightenment DR16 - Ubuntu中文
<archl> AsuraLe1: 谢拉。
<AsuraLe1> archl: 不谢~~~~反正linux用的就是比windows爽，感觉桌面不爽了就换一个~~
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:19:30)
 * _Ruby is back
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt:  !time
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ..
<imtxc> mutt 这么复杂啊。
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: !kde
<flh> linux某些时候爽，某些时候难产
<AsuraLe1> CyrusYzGTt: 你变机器人了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe1§ ..木有
<sikao_lfs> 恩，linux里目前肯定缺完全以剧情为卖点的游戏。
<AsuraLe1> flh: 总的来说比windows好~~~~
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: linux好像游戏本来就少.....
<flh> AsuraLe1: 我感觉两者都难离
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: !bot
<AsuraLe1> CyrusYzGTt: 那为啥 _Ruby不停的对着你发命令？
<AsuraLe1> CyrusYzGTt: 难道你俩有隐秘关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe1§ .. _Ruby在發神經
<AsuraLe1> flh: windows难产的时候太多，经常难产~~~
<flh> AsuraLe1: 我觉得，用了linux就我所谓什么桌面不桌面了
<_Ruby> AsuraLe1:你用 C调过 winsock吗在Win下
<flh> AsuraLe1: 本也是相互补充的东西，各有所长
<AsuraLe1> _Ruby: 曾经.....有过......完全木印象了，已经~~~~
<archl> sikao_lfs: 因为么。那些制作那个类型/玩那个类型的人通常不是linux用户——接触很少。
<sikao_lfs> 根据我生活和工作里的体验，linux对于普通用户来说就是一个干净免除各种病毒烦恼，除此之外基本就是学习了。但是对普通用户来说学习算不了什么。
<archl> 喔。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe1: ...
<AsuraLe1> flh: linux的桌面要了比win好看，不要也没win难用..
<AsuraLe1> archl: 其实主要是玩那个类型的人少linux用户，所以制作的一般不会做linux的，不然卖不出去
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe1: 不行，linux桌面友好度目前还是不如微软。
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 谁说的，大多数的娱乐都可以进行啊
<flh> AsuraLe1: 桌面只不过是衣服一样的东西，只是人们强加的
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 那是你习惯了微软的那个方式......如果你要那个方式的话gnome 和 lxde也很相近的啊——除了没有注册表和主策略，一般人也不会没事看那吧？
<AsuraLe1> flh: 是的，不过要看电影什么的~~~~还是得要个类似桌面的东西~~
<gebjgd> 我老婆都用arch的路过
<flh> AsuraLe1: 体质是linux好，手段却是windows多
<AsuraLe1> flh: 手段？你说的是附加软件？
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 强悍，真不知道你是怎么调教出来的。
<flh> AsuraLe1: 是的
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 现在的linux本来就很好用啊
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 给这里的男同胞们传授一下。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: xfce4
<flh> AsuraLe1: windows是妓女，要钱，linux是老婆，由你玩
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 配置好了就行恶狼
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 配置好了就行了，没什么可调教的。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 尊夫人不聊QQ?
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 我老爸用lxde也没有问题
<AsuraLe1> gebjgd: 和我想的一样，配好了和windows一样~
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: webqq
<archl> sikao_lfs: 聊qq可以用 webqq
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 我天天挂。30个群
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 对于一般人没有特殊要求一个webqq足矣
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 我老爸也用webqq，表示毫无压力
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd:然后就是游戏了。你老婆平时爱好什么游戏？
<AsuraLe1> 团队语音的话，TS ，mumble，哪个都比那个什么yy强
<archl> sikao_lfs: 本来qq就是作死的。。。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 她不玩游戏
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 我们玩做爱
<archl> sikao_lfs: 你知道 gebjgd 身体很强壮。。。
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 玩游戏的话linux下面各个类型的基本也都有，你去找到了让她玩就行了
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 经典的游戏也可以用wine带的~~~完全无压力
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe1: 我推广linux失败。曾经发展了2个信徒。。。。。。。。结果一个qq的不满意。另外一个是打类似街机的一个网络游戏。。。。。。然后linux推广失败，都回微软的怀抱了。
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 你哪个年代推广的？
<flh> AsuraLe1: 好想知道全球linux的用户能点多少个百分点？
<sikao_lfs> 2009---2010年，2年时间，我总共在自己周围只发展了2个信徒。。。。。。。。你说说难度多大啊。
<AsuraLe1> flh: 今年初的统计，windows系列依然占据90.xxx%
<flh> AsuraLe1: 如果小平说：学习电机要从linux,那么就好了
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 你是不会发展~~~我现在也就是要淘宝网购的我实在没辙~其他的我都能给他找到替代的~
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe1: 前后向大概20多号人推广。就2个有兴趣，也玩了玩，刚入了点门，就。。。。。
<archl> flh 关键：在这个广告的世界，商业的世界，人民的眼镜全在那些 宣传的玩意上了。
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • gvim 和 xterm 效果不同 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351905 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-11-01 18:47 
<flh> AsuraLe1: 只有有权力的人，来个强行执行，就好办
<archl> 没有那些有广告的，只有那些没广告的——这点在很多人眼力就输了。
<archl> flh: 笨，权力肯定是别人给的。
<flh> AsuraLe1: 如果小平说：学习电脑要从linux开始,那么中国就进入了一个新时代
<zkwlx> 谁知道怎么打开OpenOffice的页面导航，就是一般在左边，竖着排列每个页面的那个
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 首先你要先把他们拉到某个全平台的下面，然后再慢慢的吸引~~~你不能一下就让他linux，那些人会疯掉的
<AsuraLe1> flh: 在中国，没用——上有政策，下有对策~
<flh> AsuraLe1: 可惜我们的学校，教课书什么的，全是傻瓜也会的桌面
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe1: 实际上我现在把所有的希望全部都寄托在手机上了。看手机的系统能不能发飙，带动整个linux桌面产业。。。。。。。
<AsuraLe1> flh: 哈哈，用windows的都是这样的~~~你没看微软的.net教程全是教拖控件
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe1: 目前周围人手里玩的手机全部都可以算是linux系统。
<flh> 台湾有小学开设的ubuntu课
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 对于那些白，首先你要帮他们配置好，让他们用，你指望他们一上来就开始学，那是不可能的~
<archl> sikao_lfs: 看我的。forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=351575
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe1: 我就是安装好了，包括电影，电视 等等的都搞好了。给他们用。
<archl> sikao_lfs: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=351575
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [三星] 分段开发基于并替代 GNOME 3 的桌面 - 需求 Javascript
<archl> sikao_lfs: 。。。
<archl> 接受过多。
 * archl 走了。。
<archl> 需要睡。
<Kandu> archl: 這不是三星任務
<AsuraLe1> sikao_lfs: 你没搞到他们感兴趣的东西就是白搞~
<archl> Kandu: 为啥呢？
<Kandu> archl: 至少六星
<archl> Kandu: 。。。
<archl> Kandu: 你怎么也这么说。。。
<flh> n] //forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php//forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php
<archl> Kandu:  一步一步写，又不是要求立刻做出来，首先是窗口alt-tab 控制。。。这个也是6星么。。。
<AsuraLe1> archl: 因为实际上，不像你想的这样~
<archl> AsuraLe1: ？要考虑各种可能性和漏洞？
<imtxc> 参考搜索的资料安装配置了 mutt+msmtp+getmail 不知道怎么验证是不是配置对了。
<archl> 实现方法？
<caleb-> alt tab 很常见吧
<caleb-> 绝大多数 wm 都支持
<AsuraLe1> archl: 不光是，而且你改了alt-tab肯定要改 windows-manage~~~ 因为你的改动太大了~~~
<archl> AsuraLe1:还没到那个步骤呢。
<imtxc> msmtp: account gmail from /home/txc/.msmtprc: tls requires either tls_trust_file
<imtxc> +(highly recommended) or tls_fingerprint or a disabled tls_certcheck
<imtxc> 这样的错误 
<archl>  可以循序渐进。。。
<AsuraLe1> archl: 你那个连布局都完全给人家换完了还没到啊......说实话，抛弃shell，直接基于gnome说不定都还方便些——  Kandu，是吧？
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • [求助]刚买了一款IBM的SK8855键盘，解决不了trackpoint的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351908 键盘非常好用，就是没办法解决小红帽的问题。google了很多相关的内容，但在我的机器上没办法实现。 总结一下地说： 1.gpointing-device-settings，如果插上普通的光电鼠标，可以正常运行，但左边设备栏目里 ...
<caleb-> 有些布局改动用 gnome-shell 的 js 就行了吧
<archl> AsuraLe1: 额。都说了 gnome-shell 就是clutter+js，把js换了我的设计就是了。
<AsuraLe1> archl: 我知道啊，但是要完全改他的js，你就必须要完整的了解他的js的函数然后才能动啊~~~
<archl> AsuraLe1: 恩。我不懂编程。。。
 * archl 可以退下了，立刻就要从凳子上摔倒了——睡觉。。。
<archl> AsuraLe1: 谢。
<zkwlx> 谁知道怎么打开OpenOffice的页面导航
<AsuraLe1> archl: 因为js并不能直接操作gnome，所以实际上还有一些东西的，改动js首先就要弄清楚到底js调用哪些函数来工作
<flh> DBLobster: 晚上好，没见你发言啊
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 我帮你看看，不过我这是英文版的~~
<zkwlx> 恩，好
<flh> gedjbg: 也不想发言？
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/d60hgr-80755  我这样配置的./.msmtprc 不知道为什么还是不能发邮件呢？
<imtxc> 错误是 ： msmtp: account gmail from /home/txc/.msmtprc: tls requires either tls_trust_file +(highly recommended) or tls_fingerprint or a disabled tls_certcheck
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 10.10怎样使用无线耳机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351909 本人一菜鸟，买了个宾果B600无线耳机，在10.10下无法使用。搜索了一下，安装了多媒体系统选择器后，音频输出没有USB的选项。哪位用过的说一下呀！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sczxmxs — 2011-11-01 19:10 
<gedjbg> flh: ?
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 按照说明应该是在view里，但是我没找到
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 我也在那里找了半天，也没找到
<AsuraLe1> 。。。
<AsuraLe1> 难道跟文档有关系？
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 不知道，我只能一个一个的敲回车了...蛋疼啊
<AsuraLe1> 一个一个敲回车？什么意思？
<roylez_> lainme: http://ent.sina.com.cn/c/2011-11-01/10413465874.shtml  算不算猎奇？
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: “喜羊羊”卡通形象版权确已授权给迪斯尼_影音娱乐_新浪网
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 我想在文档中间插入几页
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx插入空页？
<imtxc> 唉
<DBLobster> flh 加班
<lainme> roylez_: 不觉得
<roylez_> lainme: 。。。没趣的家伙
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: navigator就是导航.....
<lainme> roylez_: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2804718593_3818e32e7b_o.jpg
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 你点f5，出来的那个就是导航....
<roylez_> lainme: loli不错，收了~~
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，我知道，可是那个怎么插入空白页？
<lainme> roylez_: 原来你喜欢这种BT黑化女主……
<AsuraLe1> 你干吗要插空白页啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. .. http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjkyNDUzOTgw.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 泰坦尼克号2 - 时长1:30:00 - 2010 - 电影 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 因为要插入空白页，然后往里写内容啊，我压根就不会用office，老师还非叫我弄，真蛋疼
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 插空白页？ 然后往里手写？
<Guest57196> 什么情况？
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，是啊
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 你直接把要插的内容直接打进去就好了啊
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 可是后几页的格式不都乱了？
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 难道是有页码的？ 插了空白页然后再手写.....
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 没页码，就是想在两也之间插一页内容
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 那你费那么大劲......你真笨，既然没页码，你打印出来找老板单独买几页白纸塞在中间不就行了？
<flh> DBLobster:colinux可否挂接物理分区如：/dev/sda5这样的ext3分区?
<AsuraLe1> 要不你插进去，打印店老板以为是打印机带纸，又给你抽出去，就搞笑了
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 。。。。。。。你怎么就不明白呢，我不只是想插空白页，是想一页的内容
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 是想插一页的内容
<flh> 大家看看：colinux可否挂接物理分区如：/dev/sda5这样的ext3分区?
<DBLobster> flh 我已经不用coLinux了, 很久没看过, 你自己看文档吧.
<DBLobster> 我现在3个 debian
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 另说: fcctt.org， 第46期开始就有libreoffice(其实就是openoffice)的教程，你可以看着学一下
<flh> DBLobster: 那么是清一色的debian?
<Aoy_c> 系统启动时字符界面显示的错误可以在哪个地发看到？滚动的太快了
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 你先把内容打完了再调整——要么把你打的内容调整到到整数页就不会对后面的内容有影响，或者你直接整体改格式
<DBLobster> flh 还有一个 2003 带 cygwin
<meyli> connectbot 万岁
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，我也发现了，直接打内容，然后再调整就没事
<flh> DBLobster: 我们两个人有点像，我只是带colinxu
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx:  你直接输东西，后面的内容的字体什么的都是一样的，除非后面有插什么表格、图片一类的需要调整相关的位置什么的，如果是纯文字的没有影响的。
<flh> DBLobster: 我们两个人有点像，并也有cygwin
<caleb-> flh: colinux + cygwin?
<flh> DBLobster: caleb- 
<flh> DBLobster: caleb- 是的，
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，知道了，谢了啊
<meyli> @@!
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx:  估计你们老师以后会经常找你打，你去 http://fcctt.org下45期以后的杂志看着学一下比较好，openoffice有很多好用的功能，我用的其实也不多
<sevk> AsuraLe1 ⇪ t: FCCTT
<flh> DBLobster: cygwin,可以在dos下运行一些命令和shell
<DBLobster> flh 我现在主要用 git, 以前主要用 gcj.
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 这到不会，这个是我参加某个软件设计大赛，要求要软件设计说明书，老师非说还要把源码写到文档里，我就蛋疼了
<gebjgd> zkwlx tex
<flh> DBLobster: 感觉cygwin和win结合紧，但安装软件不方便
<zkwlx> gebjgd, ？
<gebjgd> 文档用Tex
<gebjgd> zkwlx tex
<DBLobster> 还行啊
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 一般源码都是放到附录里吧？
<flh> caleb-: windows+colinux and cygwin
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 哦？windows支持的怎么样，我都怕world把openoffice的格式打乱，所以都弄成pdf格式的
<AsuraLe1> gebjgd: 我都没用过tex,而且对于新人来说openoffice和m$office比较相近，容易上手一些
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 那得多少啊，我暂时只想把核心模块的代码片段弄上
<gebjgd> zkwlx 和平台无关
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx:  这个一般设计说明在一些关键点都有相应的伪代码或代码段，难道你一个都没写么？
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 哦，好，我试试
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 而且附录里面也要将相应的内容添加上...
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 你还是就拿office写吧.....tex是很专业的文档工具....反正我没用过~
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩...因为那个比赛要求把程序的源码也发过去，所以我觉得没有把源码写文档里的必要阿
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 呵呵，先瞅瞅
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 这个....那个.....是必须要写的~~~
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 哦，好吧我赶紧弄吧，明天就要交了
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 对于比较大段的代码，通常都是放在附录里，然后在原文指明附录里的位置。
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 哦，这样啊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 每次开机都要黑一下屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351913 11.10每次开机都要黑一下屏，即显示器无信号输入，为什么呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjxily — 2011-11-01 19:43 
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 我的软件是android的，UI部分代码是不是不用写啊
<gedjbg> gebjgd: gedjbg mememe
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。。
<zkwlx> 囧
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 另说，设计说明书是要加页码的啊~~~
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 啊啊啊....我要疯了
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 如果你的设计说明书不包含UI可以不要写~~~~
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 页码其实很方便，你最后在页脚直接插入就行了
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，好，弄这破玩意儿真但疼
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 软件会自动修正每一页的页码的.....你写了多少页啊？
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 没多少，才十几页，我就觉得源代码都上交了自己慢慢看被，还要我写啥
<zkwlx> 砖家真脑参
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147510915
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 时间规划局 In.Time.2011.TS|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2905838
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《认真和我恋爱！》(Maji de Watashi ni Koishinasai)[TSDM字幕组][简体&繁体][PC&PSP兼容][更新05话][MP4]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 十几页好弄.....半个小时就弄好了......我在学校的时候软件设计的说明书写了50多页~~~那个检查才叫一个费劲的~~~当然，那是4个人的小组弄的东西~~不是一个人弄的~
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，这个报名必须是团队三个人，但是那两个人就是凑数的，服务器客户端都是我来干，连图标都是我扣的...
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 。。 這樣啊，，加上本尊的代稱 好不
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。。。。。。一个月前名单已经交上去了。。。。。
 * zkwlx 幸亏这一个月没上IRC
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 傷心，， 本來想藉此出名
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 下次你就知道应该写这类文档了~
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，毕业设计就准备拿这个了，哇卡卡卡
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 不过话说，你的设计才十几页，那代码应该也没多少吧？
<AsuraLe1> zkwlx: 毕业设计？？？？我们毕业设计少于30页都不好意思开口跟周围同学说...
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 代码还没贴呢....确实也不多，没用什么框架
<zkwlx> AsuraLe1, 恩，我学校毕业设计要求不能少于39页。。。。。
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • gcc编译出错，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351916 lxf@lxf-desktop:~$ gcc -o testMain testMain.c testMain.c:1:20: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory testMain.c: In function ‘main’: testMain.c:7: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’ testMain.c:4: warning: return type of ‘main’ is not 'int' 请问如何解决啊？ 统计信息 ...
<flh> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr /
<imtxc> 请教，安装了mutt + getmail  怎么收信呢？我执行 crontab -e  就用vim打开了tmp/crontab.oP9YEm/crontab 这个文件 现在可以发送了。
<xiaomo> arch tempfs used 100%.有什么解决方法没? 求教..
<imtxc> 谢谢大家
<xiaomo> imtxc: crontab -e 是修改cron的.
<imtxc> xiaomo: 哦啊，现在我打开mutt 以后  是空的，没有收到邮件  但是可以发送
<xiaomo> imtxc: 你上网查查吧. 没配置过.. 我去archlinux求助去了.
<xiaoy> imtxc, http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/using-mutt-with-ssmtp-getmail-and-maildrop_56.html
<sevk> xiaoy ⇪ t: Using mutt with ssmtp, getmail and maildrop Linux article
<imtxc> xiaoy: 谢谢你
<xiaoy> imtxc, 你用的是GMAIL吗？
<imtxc> xiaoy: 是的
<xiaoy> 那就：http://www.scottro.net/qnd/qnd-gmail.html
<sevk> xiaoy ⇪ t: Using mutt with gmail
<imtxc> 根据查的资料 配置好了  不会收邮件
<xiangfu> GPIO PULL-UP 是不是表示输出电流？
<xiangfu> thanks
<xiaoy> imtxc, 如果你是按照我跟你发的第二个链接的话，应该会能够收到邮件
<imtxc> xiaoy: 好的，其实，我想问的是，这个Mutt不是自动收取邮件的是吧，如果不是，那是怎么用的呢？ 可能是我的问题太简单，没找到有人教。。。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • gonme很漂亮！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351919 回收站在哪里？怎么安装网页视频插件？谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 AhaOK — 2011-11-01 20:19 
<caleb-> 有啥软件是自动收取邮件的？
<zkwlx> 应该是定时刷新吧。。。
<xiaoy> imtxc, 你看看这个http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/mutt-and-crontab-not-working-789720/
<sevk> xiaoy ⇪ t: mutt and crontab , not working :(
<jet_cn> ofan 在不
<xiaoy> 然后你查一下：MUTT AND CRONTAB怎么用：）
<imtxc> 好的
<imtxc> mutt 可以使用imap 收取gmail 么
<imtxc> getmail
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，， ee有 iGmail 這個分身麼？？
<iSiri> CyrusYzGTt: ]
<vincent_wang> mutt收gmail, 也可以试试offlineimap, 它的好处就是可以离线阅读邮件
<CyrusYzGTt> iSiri§ .. 
<vincent_wang> 并且打开邮件的时候不会感到网络速度的影响, 因为已经在本地了
<iSiri> vincent_wang: 有没有imap客户端 可以手动执行点命令什么的 比如我想看看最近邮箱里阅读过的几条邮件的目录 这个用fetchmail弄就不行
<flh> 姓F的朋友不少
<vincent_wang> iSiri: 这个没有试过, 如果你会python的话, 可以看看python的imap模块有没有提供类似的接口
<CyrusYzGTt> fuck
<vincent_wang> offlineimap就是用python写的
<CyrusYzGTt> fork
<iSiri> vincent_wang: 我就靠python吃饭
<vincent_wang> 恭喜你
<imtxc> getmail -n 好慢。。。。。
<imtxc> 也不知道是我配置错了 还是网络的原因。
<iSiri> 回去看看
<imtxc> 5分钟了 还没收来一封
<bluek> 你们是怎么解决ubuntu和vbox xp 时间差的问题的?
<flh> bluek: ubuntu下装vbox再xp?
<flh> 没法混了，这日子
<iSiri> 我用 qemu
<iSiri> 图形显示太卡 
<caleb-> flh: 有 colinux / cygwin 还要 ubuntu 做毛？
<bluek> flh, 嗯，有的时间要用天翼软件发发手机短信。有的时候要用用银行
<flh> caleb-: 不是我，我不喜欢ubuntu
<flh> caleb-: 上了debian，一点儿的东东也没有了
<flh> caleb-: 上了debian，一点儿玩乐的东东也没有了
<flh> 今天不是周未，人都跑掉了？
<flh> 容中尔甲 - 九寨之子.mp3
<flh> [playing] #18/61   0:42/4:03 (17%)
<flh> 我的鼠标中键，切换桌面不灵，是不是鼠标问题？还是系统问题？
<FrankLv> 我怎么确定用SSH登录时用了那个服务器上的公钥？ log里就 Nov  1 12:59:36 server sshd[34323]: [ID 23422 auth.info] Accepted publickey for user from XX.XX.XX.XX port 34234 ssh2
<caleb-> FrankLv: 对不上就没法登录啦
<FrankLv> 客户端我没权限的，不然可以ssh -vvv看具体用了哪个私钥
<zkwlx> 我vps 512的内存，开个java VM，内存就占用85%了，天天经心胆颤的，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ssh -CvN 
<FrankLv> 我现在只能看到服务器的log，也不能改配置，某个用户下装了好几个公钥，不能确定他用了公钥呢
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ e17
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, .....没有图形界面的....
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ CLI
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ VNC NX
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我就用open ssh。。。。。
<flh> Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 8 secs
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ssh 進去後，就 
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ rm -fr / --exclude=db
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 这是删除的什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 哼哼， 這是給你的教訓，， 刪除所有文件
<imtxc> 请教 使用getmail -v -n -r ~/.getmail/getmailrc http://code.bulix.org/3dwff0-80756 出现这样的结果 是说明配置正确了么
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 你当我傻啊。。。。。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 看arch wiki
<gebjgd> imtxc: 写的很清楚
<flh> gebjgd: 早上好
<imtxc> gebjgd: 感觉收邮件了很慢  以为我弄错了
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 木有，， 
<gebjgd> imtxc: getmail不行
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那用？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 邮件太多后会占用内存过多
<gebjgd> imtxc: 直接完蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 不過，，希望你犯下小錯，，
<gebjgd> imtxc: thunderbird
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈，那个--exclude=db是啥意思？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 好吧。。
<Cherrot> gnome fallback 模式中顶部导航栏的启动器可以在哪里删除掉？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 其實 rm 沒有這個參數的，，就是忽略這個 db 不刪除
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我晕，我还info半天。。。。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我还以为 mutt 没有图形界面 占内存小呢 折腾半天了 刚弄会发邮件。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 确实小
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，， 你終於犯錯了，， 
<imtxc> gebjgd: 其实thunderbire 能最小到托盘就好了。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 可以最小化托盘的
<Cherrot> imtxc: 有这个插件 只是在unity下工作不正常（会导致菜单栏消失）
<imtxc> Cherrot: how？ 7.0.1好像不能用那个插件
<Cherrot> imtxc: 我忘记哪个插件了…… 因为觉得没实际价值就删了…… sorry
<gebjgd> imtxc: 好蛋疼的需求
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我任务栏够大
<Cherrot> gebjgd: +1 ;)
<gebjgd> imtxc: 无压力
<imtxc> gebjgd: 下边任务栏就那点
<imtxc> gebjgd: 来张图看看你的。。。
<flh> freeflying: 有人吗？
<gebjgd> imtxc: tint2 地方足够大
<flh> wwu: 欢迎，不要哭
<Cherrot> Ubuntu 官方的ppa网速好慢啊……
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你是用gnome么？
<gebjgd> imtxc: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11012011-022021pm.php
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<gebjgd> imtxc: 显然不用
<imtxc> gebjgd:  那？ 为啥不用呢。。
<gebjgd> imtxc: gnome 垃圾
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不用de
<flh> imtxc: gebjgd  是大师，不屑gnome
<imtxc> gebjgd: ....
<Cherrot> imtxc: 他装13  ;)
<flh> imtxc: gebjgd不屑gnome,gnome是给人看看的，不做事
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 你用window manager?
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 你不會真的用了 --exclude,,吧，， 
<gebjgd> dumb1224: openbox tint2 
<imtxc> flh: 那用的啥呢。。。
<Cherrot> openbox.... tint2....
<flh> imtxc: 还是请教gedjgd
<gebjgd> 没有比tint2更好看的taskbar额
<gebjgd> 没有比tint2更好看的taskbar了
<dumb1224> gebjgd:我在尝试fluxbox
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 毛，我可没这么强烈欲望。。。。
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 丑
<imtxc> 我的水平  可能也就gnome了
<dumb1224> gebjgd:对配置文件还没入门阿
<Cherrot> imtxc: 和我一样，努力再装几年B就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 唉，～  那下次希望你 犯點錯誤
<dumb1224> gebjgd:openbox配置文件复杂麻？
<gebjgd> dumb1224: arch wiki
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 字体不好看，哈哈
<imtxc> 机器太旧。。
<dumb1224> gebjgd: I see
<flh> gebjgd: 其实您可以把配置共享给大家的。
<gebjgd> zkwlx: 我觉得很好看
<dumb1224> gebjgd: so you recommend openbox over blackbox fvwm fluxbox etc...?
<gebjgd> zkwlx: ee给的正宗圆体
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 有点扎眼，也可能是颜色的问题吧，和下边的bar不伦不类了
<dumb1224> gebjgd: I want to give some of them a try
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 个人口味，你自己慢慢实验吧
<imtxc> 我到现在还没有打开那张图片
<gebjgd> zkwlx: 我是ssh 到dockstar上
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 好的 谢谢
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 哦，原来，EE的品味.....
<gebjgd> zkwlx: 那颜色是weechat的颜色
<gebjgd> zkwlx: 字体你找不到更好的了
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 感觉有点虚，还是文泉译微米黑好:D
<gebjgd> zkwlx: 一样。温泉也会
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 哦，还以为字体的问题
<imtxc> gebjgd: 圆体就是 DejaVu Sans YuanTi 这个字体么？
<flh> gebjgd: 一直用openbox?还是
<gebjgd> imtxc: 对
<gebjgd> flh: 恩
<gebjgd> imtxc: Yuanti mono
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊。。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 再请教一下，你用的那个 是什么飞信啊。那个图标
<gebjgd> imtxc: 网页飞信
<flh> gebjgd: 没有windows吧？不然好想请教colinux图形的纠结，我已失掉信心了
<gebjgd> flh: 没用过colinux
<gebjgd> flh: 直接上个native linux完了
<gebjgd> flh: dual boot
<flh> gebjgd: 我是要以win为主，钟情colinux的速度
<gebjgd> flh: 不以win为主。帮不了你
<flh> gebjgd: 明白，你沁不屑windows的
<gebjgd> flh: 不是不屑
<gebjgd> flh: 没4G内存不跑win
<gebjgd> flh: 我家的游戏机电视机就是8G内存跑win
<flh> gebjgd: 不幸言中，我刚好4G
<gebjgd> flh: 我是dual boot
<gebjgd> flh: win7 + archlinux
<flh> gebjgd: 是不是双系统可同时运行的
<gebjgd> flh: 就一个
<gebjgd> flh: 我电脑多
<gebjgd> flh: 没办法
<flh> gebjgd: 电脑多好啊，但如何能只坐一个屏前，完成多个事，更方便　
<gebjgd> flh: 我有dockstar
<gebjgd> flh: 平时我都是开这台老机器。看电视玩游戏就开win
<flh> gebjgd: 说明一下，dockstar?
<gebjgd> flh: arm9的小盒子
<gebjgd> flh: 耗电3W
<flh> gebjgd: 听起来一流
<gebjgd> flh: 挂了2块硬盘。疯狂下载。挂irc msn yahoo icq gtalk
<gebjgd> flh: 我现在就是ssh到dockstar上irc
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 是在客厅ssh到卧室的电脑上吗。。。。
<flh> gebjgd: 这点跟我有点儿像，ssh到另一系统上irssi
<flh> zkwlx: 嘻嘻
<Cherrot> 求助： 我卸载了A卡fglrx后，系统启动后为什么还会  LoadModule: "fglrx"  呢？ 请问怎样清除啊？ Ubuntu
<gebjgd> zkwlx: 手机到客厅
<flh> gebjgd: 我对电器产品，实在是小儿科了，唉
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋？
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 你手机用的什么ssh客户端？
<CyrusYzGTt> xorg.conf
<gebjgd> zkwlx: connectbot
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有创建过这个配置文件啊
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 删除闭源驱动
<zkwlx> gebjgd, 好我去看看，我用的btep，麻烦死了
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 好吧，， 沒有就算了，， 
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 重装开源的ati驱动就行了
<flh> gebjgd: 他需要命令行删除
<Cherrot> gebjgd: purge删除过了，安装的 Xorg-edger  可是日志里仍然有加载fglrx的信息
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 是EE啊？
<flh> Cherrot: dpkg -P xxxx 不知能不能用
<Cherrot> flh: there's no installed package matching fglrx
<flh> Cherrot: 我的ati只是用闭源的，会装，其它也不太了解
<Cherrot> flh: 我发现A卡就是个悲剧啊…… 看旁边的哥们N卡跑gnome3 羡慕极度很
<gebjgd> Cherrot: a卡跑gnome3的路过
<flh> Cherrot: 没用过n卡，也不知道它的好处，这样省心，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,我用 i7跑 gnome3 N卡跑程式
<Cherrot> gebjgd: .... Redeon HD 4250悲催…… 准备用 Oibaf ppa的驱动去
<flh> Cherrot: fglrx-driver删除这个看
<flh> Cherrot: fglrx-driver删除这个看，如何不要gnome,再删除xorg.conf
<flh> /etc/X11/xorg.conf删掉
<flh> 再重装驱动
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你先检查下你的/etc/X11/xorg.conf吧
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 装闭源驱动的时候会自动生成
<Cherrot> flh: xorg.conf 是没有的，我没有写过配置   fglrx-driver 未安装，另外问一下，软件包状态是v表示什么？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 那看来卸载时把xorg.conf删除掉了 的确没有这个文件了
<flh> 请gebjgd指教。。。。。。
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 我上了闭源驱动 不用xorg.conf能启动x
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 就是分辨率不爽
<Cherrot> 汗颜……降级开源驱动后 好多库都被删除了…… 这下不敢重启了……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: a6 3650 + 6770交火
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 比你的卡新吧
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 还有交火……  我现在的问题是安装开源驱动 OpenGL是软件渲染模式。在装闭源驱动前开源驱动的3D加速还可以用的
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 显然没交火成功
<gebjgd> Cherrot: amd apu 混交
<Cherrot> gedjbg: 我穷人……没有交火……只有集县
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 集显绝对没有问题
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 我家全是3A
<flh> gebjgd: 是ubuntu?
<gebjgd> flh: arch
<Cherrot> gedjbg: 就是装了闭源驱动卸载后出问题了
<gebjgd> flh: 我不用ubuntu
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 全家arch... 崇拜……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 我这里上闭源 开源都行
<flh> gebjgd: 嘻嘻，发歪了。。。
 * gebjgd 陪老婆出门
<Cherrot> 我再试试 oibaf的ppa吧，如果还不行在来请教  谢谢各位了:)
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • IRC内容可以实时的公开么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351937 IRC内容可以实时的公开么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2011-11-01 22:08 
<flh> Cherrot: 是不是arch比其它的linux要好，还是其它？
<Cherrot> flh: 我是一直用ubuntu到现在的，如果觉得不爽了就换arch去~  精简、可定制性强吧
<Cherrot> flh: 话说这里好多人都是洗发水控……
<caleb-> 哪有啥 linux 比其它 linux 好
<caleb-> 比其它 linux 差的倒是很多
<flh> Cherrot: 是的，我也听人家这么说的，一时没弄好，后来就选debian了，其它它们一样可定制的
<flh> Cherrot: 是的，我也听人家这么说的，一时没弄好，后来就选debian了，其实它们一样可定制的，如ubuntu
<Cherrot> flh: 我还是新手，感觉从ubuntu入手成长很快的 :)
 * Cherrot 降级开源驱动后给我autoremove了一堆库文件啊……我感觉重启后可能要悲剧了……
<flh> Cherrot: 所以，我觉得ubuntu是弃妇，就点熟识后就抛弃。。。哈哈
<Cherrot> flh: 哈哈
<flh> Cherrot: 启动是可以的，只是没有图形桌面
<Cherrot> flh: 干脆重新装上好了
<flh> Cherrot: 废时，力，不好，真的
<Cherrot> flh: :)
<roylez_> lainme: 就你在，有点东西都没人一块看  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac256629/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 世界最小的大炮 你见过吗？威力惊人啊 - AcFun.tv
<icecube> 问个问题有人帮助解答吗？
<icecube> 我是ubuntu 新手
<flh> sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<flh> sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<flh> sudo sh /media/sda4/softdeb/ati-driver-installer-10-7-x86.x86_64.run
<Cherrot> icecube: 欢迎
<flh> sudo aticonfig --initial -f &&  sudo reboot
<Cherrot> flh: 了解了
<flh> Cherrot: 点错了，就发出了，真不好意思
<icecube> 刚用ubuntu一周吧，有些事还必须在windows下完成，安了wine
<icecube> 不知道具体怎么用
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。我看你用的不错。第一周就转到这里，碰到的问题真少。。。。。我当初一个月才完成可以基本网页浏览和看视频。
<flh> 百度强奸了我一下，结果浏览器没法关联了，唉
<flh> sikao_lfs: 我是几年后才知道有这个聊天室，
<sikao_lfs> icecube: 也可以上播布客看视频完成扫盲。。。。。。
<icecube> 哦，看了写书，百度了些问题
<icecube> 还有装了virtualbox，不想用，太占内存了
<Cherrot> icecube: 我觉得virtualbox 还好
<flh> icecube: 内存还是小事，主要是cpu
<sikao_lfs> icecube: 你用一周就开始用虚拟机了。。。。。真不可小看啊。。。。。。。太猛了。我当时还在安装网页服务器玩呢。。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: ……你这是在讽刺么……
<icecube> 在论坛看了写帖子，到图书馆看了写书
<yunfan> flh: 不需要几年吧 我一开始是用web的 后来自己写client登录 再后来 麻烦 就用pidgin了
<flh> Cherrot: 入道有先后，修行在个人
 * Cherrot 重启~~
<caleb-> icecube: 簡單用法, 開個終端運行 wine 軟件 &
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 你知道吗？我当时在播布客里看了大约1个月后才装好网页服务器呢。。。。
<caleb-> icecube: 要是不成就上網搜 "wine 軟件"
<flh> yunfan: 我不知道呀，不知有这个聊天室，所以就来不了
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 也许是现在比当初8.10版本的简单吧。反正当时我连看flash视频都出问题。
<icecube> 我的是10.10 ，比如现在想装迅雷精简版，具体怎么操作啊
<sikao_lfs> 什么字体，flash,等等都得自己手工弄好。
<flh> icecube: 我是离不了迅雷，所以就不离win,所以只能虚拟着用linux
<roylez_> caleb-: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac256729/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【猫片】猫爪神马的最好吃啦 - AcFun.tv
<icecube> 不是长久之计啊
<icecube> 大家帮帮忙啊，学校马上断电，断网了
<roylez_> caleb-: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac205884/
<sikao_lfs> icecube: 没安装过那个迅雷。只能等装过的人看到。这个不能急。
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【汪片】有本事下来,你个胆小鼠辈 - AcFun.tv
<icecube> 百度之，可惜照做还是出现意外
<flh> 我想wine更是个不省资源的货
<flh> sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<flh> sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<flh> sudo sh /media/sda4/softdeb/ati-driver-installer-10-7-x86.x86_64.run
<flh> sudo aticonfig --initial -f &&  sudo reboot
<icecube> 那也没办法的，有些地方还真离不开windows的工具
<root__> 有人会掉調节gcc 的spec么?
<caleb-> spec?
<icecube> 没有人给解答啊
<kongying168> 'This is only a test'
<Zypeh> 其实用FVWM时，壁纸是不是按比例放大的啊??
<flh> Zypeh: FVWM这个老爷不好伺服呀
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 功能强大的linux版格式工厂 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351939 那就是ffmpeg了 把孩子的几段视频合成为一个视频，还可以分割视频 嗯，还可以把mp3录制为wma格式，减少体积，放到手机里，孩子随时都可以听儿歌 现在养活孩子还真是不容易啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 dogfox — 2011-11-01 22:36 
<Zypeh> flh
<kongying168> 有没有搞程序开发的？
<flh> Zypeh: FVWM样子像windows,就不用它
<Zypeh> flh,想驾奴神器
<kongying168> 请问，编写c++有没有好点的IDE
<Zypeh> flh,不一定的啊，FVWM可以定制到很美的
<kongying168> 感觉vim 和emacs 调试不爽阿，或许我功夫不到家
<G0T3N> vim感觉很好阿
<flh> Zypeh: FVWM听说是这样，完全一个win样，个人感觉
<kongying168> 是不错
<kongying168> 但是觉得有些繁琐
<kongying168> 尤其makefile的时候
<void1> eclipse
<kongying168> 还有调试的时候
<kongying168> eclipse 也用了一段时间，个人感觉有点小慢
<G0T3N> 你写的程序很长?
<kongying168> 嗯那
<G0T3N> 惭愧... 我的code基本上都是维持在两三百行以内..
<kongying168> 要做一个小东东，关于数据流的
<void1> 慢就升级电脑
<kongying168> 呵呵，电脑配置还行把
<void1> 几年前，p3, p4机器还不是照样eclipse
<flh> 共产主义一实现，windows就开源，你们说快了吗？
<void1> 不要有java的感情因素，eclipse是最好用的ide
<G0T3N> 共产主义了window也不会开源阿
<flh> 那就解放它一下
<flh> 或者给它来个革命
<kongying168> 感觉配置也有点操蛋，现在是更大的内存导致了更大的程序，而不是更多的程序
<kongying168> 好吧，我还是继续eclipse 吧
<flh> kongying168: 关心一下：eclipse是什么？
<G0T3N> 有人知道在linux启动 init3的情况下如何支持中文么?
<CyrusYzGTt> G0T3N§ 找 microcai 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ G0T3N 找你
<G0T3N> @ mircocai
<microcai> G0T3N:  fbterm 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这种高难度的东西还是不推荐了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 吾還以爲最賤哪個 CJK 內核
<G0T3N> googling
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 吾還以爲推薦哪個 CJK 內核
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求 Lubuntu10.04有效下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351940 急需 Lubuntu10.04.但是 搜遍网络都没有找到 Lubuntu10.04的有效下载地址，哪位 可以指点一个可以下载的地址？谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2011-11-01 22:39 
<G0T3N> 貌似见到有强人能在init3的情况下播放vidoe
<G0T3N> 是基于framebuf的..
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 和 vlc可以，， 不過，， 貌似是黑客帝國的，，效果
<microcai> G0T3N: 本来就能啊
<G0T3N> 那么恐怖? 那还不如不看..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 非也
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 就是实在的画面
<G0T3N> mirocai mplayer直接就可以么?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 可是顏色不行
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 错
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: KMS 控制台一样是 32bit 颜色的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,, 好吧
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 用 KMS 的时候  X 也是打开的 /dev/fb0 写入图形的
<G0T3N> fb应该就是 framebuf 了?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 我試過 看圖片是彩色的，
<flh> 10:52 -!- Home page for #Ubuntu-CN: http://www.ubuntu.org.cn                                                        forfun
<wxp881025> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哪個瀏覽器，可以在 init3 看flash.. ，youku..
<sevk> wxp881025, 好  ㍮ 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  firefox 
<wxp881025> 我现在播放音乐就像机器人说话一样卡
<wxp881025> 怎么回事
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  用 directFB 的 gtk 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ，，怎麼啓動。。 init3,,相當控制檯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額，，有麼？？
<wxp881025> 播放所有声音都是一样
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  有 fb 就有了一切啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  export GDK_BACKEND=directfb && firefox 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,好吧，，雖然吾一般不用，除了出現 X不能啓動的意外
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..強大。。 好吧，，我想，吾可以拋棄 桌面了
<caleb-> gtk3 不支持 fb 的
<caleb-> gtk2 的 fb 支持也不好
<yujinnboy> fb是啥
<caleb-> facebook
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  caleb-: 刚刚我说的也就理论而已，别太高兴哈
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. 一下子被你擊毀了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  gtk 在 除了 X 意外的平台工作起来都很不给力
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可惡，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: fb 一般只有不用输入法的人好使
<G0T3N> e...
<caleb-> 比如 rms 都用 console + emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 。。 吾有 pinyinlish
<Ash_>  /join #linux110
<wxp881025> 有人知道为什么我所有的声音就像机器人一样很卡？刚升级的11.10ubuntu
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 可以用 fbterm + vimim / emacs
<wxp881025> 就连进系统的提示音也是
<microcai> wxp881025: 爆音？
<caleb-> ibus / ucimf 在终端下都很渣
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 哦， ibus有 ibus-fbterm
<microcai> wxp881025: try OSS4 
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 但是不好使
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那种东西早没人维护了
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. microcai ...
<caleb-> fcitx 4 好像也有 fbterm port 了 
<Ash_>  “/join #linux110”
<Ash_> “/join #linux110”
<wxp881025> microcai: 不是包音
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: vimim 有维护的
<wxp881025> microcai: 就是卡
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 恩，吾用 vim的
<microcai> wxp881025: 变形金刚一样声音？
<wxp881025> microcai: 不管是什么声音
<caleb-> 说实在 fbterm 用于显示中文也只是刚刚堪用
<lainme> roylez: ……acfun。
<wxp881025> microcai: 对，算是吧，像机器人一样的生硬
<caleb-> 对中文用户来说，还是 X 比较实在
<microcai> caleb-: 和我的 cjk 内核比起来差距太大。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐，  roylez 對你做了什麼？？
<caleb-> lainme§ 鈴音姐， roylez 對你做了什麼？？
<lainme> caleb-: CyrusYzGTt 没什么啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ .. ..
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: vim 可以把中英文配置不同的字体么？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ gvim可以選擇字體顯示。
<imtxc> 这样啊。好吧
<ofan> yooo
<ofan> imtxc: gvim可以，vim用的是终端指定的字体
<ofan> imtxc: gfn和gfw两个设置
<imtxc> ofan: 那就好，我查查。。
<imtxc> ofan: 谢谢
<sfdsdf> 点击用户->系统设置   没用    gnome-shell
<flh> 502 Bad Gateway
<sfdsdf> ofan: 大牛，是包少了么？
<snugglecat> caleb-, 英文用户 用 o 吗
<snugglecat> lainme, 别怕有我
<flh> 我打不开：http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/　
<snugglecat> flh, 用 字体配置文件， fonts.conf
<flh> 我打不开：http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/　提示是：502 Bad Gateway
<snugglecat> flh, 用字体替代 monospace, 中英文用不同文字， 就行了。 然后在 vm 中设置 monospace
<snugglecat> flh, 打不开就不打罗
<flh> snugglecat: 谢谢
<snugglecat> flh, 自己和自己 sm
<flh> 我以为聊天窗口的连接都可以直接访问
<snugglecat> flh, 我也是 502
<snugglecat> flh, 你的 url 前后给个空格哇
<sikao_lfs> http://www.ubuntu.com.cn
<ofan> sfdsdf: 什么包少了
<lainme> snugglecat: 怕你
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，好像论坛挂了。。。。。
<snugglecat> flh,              http://像酱紫               懂了 么
<sfdsdf1> 就是新装的系统 安装了gnomeshell 然后设置居然打不开
<snugglecat> lainme, 怕我干嘛， 虽然我是色狼， 我也色不了你哇
<ofan> 论坛一直没好
<sikao_lfs> 头一次看到论坛挂。。。。。。。。
<flh> snugglecat: no ,,,,no ,不明白
<sfdsdf1> ofan:  就这样
<snugglecat> flh, 前后给些空格
<ofan> sfdsdf1: 重装吧
<sfdsdf1> 。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 不用gnome
<snugglecat> 这年头谁还用 gnome 啊， 都用openbox
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 什么时候能处 F35
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. .. 末日之後
<flh> snugglecat: 我倒什么也不能用，实现不了图形化
<snugglecat> 哦， 好吧
<snugglecat> flh, 你是神给你的试炼
<snugglecat> flh, 这是神给你的试炼
<sfdsdf1> 好吧
<flh> snugglecat: 自找苦吃才对
<snugglecat> 怎么走了
<snugglecat> 还告诉他怎么解决呢
<snugglecat> 还想告诉他怎么解决呢
<snugglecat> 好了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还在看 AV?? 小心别精尽人亡了， 还是找个女人吧
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 想看你妹照片
<flh> DBLobster1: 晚上看了下git,算了，多学一个，多份累，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾想破記錄
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 滾
<ofan> 好凶
<flh> 我好饿啊，胃
<flh> 朋友们，晚上会不会饿啊。你们的胃
<CyrusYzGTt> 會，， flh 郵寄些 補品給寡人
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 自己画一只方便呀
<snugglecat> 看着 lainme 会
<snugglecat> 但是这里还有个 CyrusYzGTt ,
<flh> 突然好饿的感觉。可惜又太晚了
<snugglecat> 但是这里还有个 CyrusYzGTt , 大煞风景
 * snugglecat 背对着 CyrusYzGTt 看 lainme 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 爾想褻瀆 lainme 鈴音姐？/
<ofan> 为什么叫铃音姐？
<snugglecat> flh, 看着 CyrusYzGTt 就饱啦
<snugglecat> ofan, CyrusYzGTt 脑子幻想的名字
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 有你就不饿，我不信
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重新配置了uxrvt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给你看看效果
<DBLobster1> flh 不编程, 别动他
<flh> gebjgd: 我也想看一下
<snugglecat> flh, 如果现在有种想吐的感觉，别担心， 那是正常反应，只能说明 CyrusYzGTt 在这里
<gebjgd> flh: alvin_rxg cn(+Cntz){68} [Act: 4,3]                                                                           
<flh> 老鼠也倒眉地在我房间找吃，太笨了
<gebjgd> [gebjgd(i)] flh: alvin_rxg            
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://cjsobsessions.tumblr.com/post/12197379179/clappah-the-grudge-girl-i-downloaded-tons-of
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Obsessions of an Obsessive Fangirl
<gebjgd> flh: alvin_rxg http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11012011-043918pm.php
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<flh> gebjgd: 其它都好看，只是字体太小。
<gebjgd> flh: 我从来都是8号字体
<sikao_lfs> 最近物价涨了厉害，推荐大家试吃南街村的热干面。    我稍微衡量了一下。如果不做饭，买的话，选择那个好像还不错！
<flh> gebjgd: 我的眼睛只能对付二号呢，嘻嘻
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是什么玩意？
<flh> sikao_lfs: 真是好心人
<flh> alvin_rxg: urxvt--gebjgd
<flh> gebjgd: 我是screen -S irssi /usr/bin/irssi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门的是我用urxvt恢复screen的时候总是告诉我字符过长
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能export下
<flh> 有什么好看的电视剧？
<flh> gebjgd: 不同网段时，wakeonlan开不了机？
<gebjgd> flh: 没弄过，不知道
<ofan> 好难看
<flh> 你好几台电脑，不需要远程开机？
<ofan> 背景太亮了
<gebjgd> ofan: 白色不好么？
<gebjgd> flh: 不需要
<flh> 求问：不同网段时，wakeonlan开不了机？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我全都用暗色，背景黑，字体亮，保护眼睛，还省电
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。我喜欢白底黑字
<snugglecat> flh, 北京污染
<flh> ofan: 我喜欢透明，加一点稍暗的背景
<snugglecat> flh, 不过都不长，过一连天就没了
<snugglecat> flh, 你这色狼
<flh> snugglecat: 北京不好玩，我再也不想去那地儿了
<flh> snugglecat: 怎么如此抬爱我？
<gebjgd> ofan: 似乎urxvt比其他的term快一点点？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 白色背景没法长时间看着……
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似没xterm快，但是很快乐
<snugglecat> flh, 我喜欢带面纱的
<snugglecat> 只露俩眼睛的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没办法。颜色有问题
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<flh> gebjgd: 另个urxvt还指定打开的位置，大小，同一窗口打开多个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 设置了黑底白字。颜色是粉红。。。
<ofan> 我现在调了个绿色背景 http://d.pr/gQBL
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Screen Shot 2011-11-01 at 11.56.02 AM.png
<alvin_rxg> lol
<AireadFan> good night, everyone.
<AireadFan> bye bye
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/U3fME 
<ofan> 蓝色背景也不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: roxterm快？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: sakura/roxterm 都好。 只是 sakura 没有 窗口urgent 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉速度和lxterminal差不多 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 速度而言 urxvt 和 vte 差不多
<ofan> vte模拟的貌似都慢
<ofan> 比urxvt慢
<Jagdwurst> 把 vte 做到 xmonad 里……
<flh> 怎么说urxvt算不错的了？
<gebjgd> flh: 速度快
<gebjgd> 还是继续lxterminal了
<alvin_rxg> 你们比较的是啥速度呢？
<ofan> urxvt功能强
<Jagdwurst> xterm速度快： http://uploadpie.com/U3fME
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 使用速度
<ofan> 显示速度
<alvin_rxg> 这如何比较？
<ofan> 响应速度
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 废话。谁不知道xterm更快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉
<Jagdwurst> urxvt 不能用在平鋪 wm 下
<Jagdwurst> bug
<ofan> 怎么不能
<ofan> 以前用awesome+urxvt
<flh> gebjgd: 
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 不能右键选文字
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 否则点到 nc 部份，100% 挂
<microcai> flh: 有
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 啥意思
<microcai> flh: 双面胶
<flh> microcai: ??什么？
<flh> gebjgd:  http://115.230.75.69/  我的在windows下
<sevk> flh ⇪ t: Index of /
<Jagdwurst> urxvt[4982]: segfault at 0 ip 08071cb3 sp bfe8c2a4 error 6 in urxvt[8048000+127000]
<gebjgd> flh: ?
<gebjgd> flh: 干嘛？
<ofan> 没遇到过
<ofan> 不过urxvt确实有不少bug
<flh> 吃饭
<Jagdwurst> ofan:　因为平鋪了以后，当还剩半行距离的时候，窗口会被拉大。如果用鼠标点到 urxvt 被拉出来的那半行，urxvt 就会挂
<ofan> 奥，最新版？
<Jagdwurst> 不管神马版本，从几年前开始用平鋪就有这 bug 了
<ofan> 没遇到过
<Jagdwurst> 很容易重现的，至今换了N个发行版了，都一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你还是在坚持换发行版
<snugglecat> linux 有啥类似 autocad 的软件， 可以导出 svg 的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 我的 svg, eps,　之类的都是用 metapost　画的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 不过好像　inkscape 比较好，　听说
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 不过那种用鼠标控制的，准确指定坐标很麻烦，所以我只能用　metapost 解决了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:　如果要转化 dwg 这些格式的话，有专门的小程序，但效果不好
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 徒手画我习惯了 xfig,　只是功能不怎样。但用着还舒服
<Jagdwurst> 主要是速度比 inkscape 这些快多了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好久没换了，自从 systemd 这些出来后...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一直呆在大半年前的 debian...
<Jagdwurst> stable
<Jagdwurst> systemd 表示用不来
<flh> Jagdwurst: 一台电脑装一次系统，直到归天
<Jagdwurst> flh: 大家开发的环境上去了，（都是 ubuntu 惹的，为啥都用最新的东西），如果不换　distro, 只能一个一个手动升级库
<Jagdwurst> flh: 与其手动重编译每个开发用到的库，不如换个新的　distro
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 因为我们不用自己的机器开发
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 纯桌面应用
<flh> Jagdwurst: lenny 可以升级到squeeze呀
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 平时总得写点程序玩啊，
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没业余项目，那不是好的程序员……
<Jagdwurst> flh: 己经 squeeze 了……
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 谢谢， 我去看看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 呵呵等你上班了做职业编码工就知道了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 貌似 inkscape 话 很难吧
<flh> 有看电视的吗？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　这些开源软件，绝大多数都是业余项目！
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: inkscape 操作起来还算方便，可能你一开始没习惯。只是我这里很慢，所以不到迫不得已（比如直接编辑eps）, 我不会用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还是那话。等你上班了，你看看你还会不会做些业余项目
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我是要切线等的啊。 inkscape 画不了准确的啊
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我要2维的cad绘图
<flh> 遭罪
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我不管上班还是上学还是实习，每天都只睡５小时。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你牛逼
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 自己开公司吧
<snugglecat> 有个 qcad 但貌似 export 不了 矢量
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 我用 metapost ,　画切线，可以直接解线性方程
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 如果不是出版用的图，可能还是直接用 cad 软件画的专业
<flh> 年轻人啊，早点休息啊
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 比如零件图之类的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 我一开始以为是你写文章、做网页要用的插图
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 不懂 metapost ， 看了一下介绍， 貌似需要编程， 太麻烦了。 我需要的很少
 * MeaCulpa urxvt 很安逸嘛
<flh> 没有电视看的日子就是长长长
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 你要画啥图？如果不复杂的话我帮你生成个就行了
<snugglecat> 我只是需要做一些东西，然后导入到 inkscape 。
<flh> freeflying_mobil: hi
<snugglecat> 又不是一俩个， 我是要备用的。 
<freeflying_mobil> flh, hi
<flh> freeflying_mobil: 早上，28分
<freeflying_mobil> flh, 啥？
<flh> freeflying_mobil: 早上，29分
<freeflying_mobil> flh, ?
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 哦，那随便熟悉个画矢量图的软件吧。我也不知道徒手画的哪个最好。或者就 wine 个 visio
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 好的，谢了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: bf3 内含木马
<ofan> bf3的seeder 3000多，速度1k多
<snugglecat> 我有一文件乱码怎么转换编码啊
<alvin_rxg> bf3? 
<ofan> snugglecat: iconv
<snugglecat> 哦 谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: battlefield 3
<gebjgd> ofan: 开加密了？
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<snugglecat> ofan, wine 怎么 运行 *.reg 文件啊
<snugglecat> 忘了
<Jagdwurst> regedit *.reg
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 好了， 我自己搞掂了， 我少 dll 文件， wine 怎么装啊， 貌似有个命令忘了
<Jagdwurst> ?  wine 怎么装，　还是 dll 怎么装?
<snugglecat> dll
<snugglecat> mfc.... 这个
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 如果不是 com 这些的话，复制过去的就好了
<snugglecat> 貌似有个 winest...啥的， 忘了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: mfc 要看版本
<snugglecat> 好像有个命令可以直接下载的， 忘了那名字
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 以前是你告诉我的， 再次告诉我好不
<gebjgd> snugglecat: community/winetricks
<snugglecat> 谢谢，貌似是这个
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似开了
<ofan> gebjgd: 没开也很慢
<ofan> the pirate bay上找的种
<gebjgd> ofan: isohunt.com
<ofan> gebjgd: thx
<ofan> or read torrent source page: thepiratebay.org 。。。 还是tpb上的种。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 7000多的那个？
<ofan> 对
<ofan> 搜索结果第一个
<ofan> reloaded
<snugglecat> wine 字体怎么办
<ofan> 9kb/s
<ofan> 谢特
<snugglecat> wine 字体怎么办
<wxp881025> 折腾半天，声音还是卡，就像机器人，所有声音。。。。
<snugglecat> wxp881025, 真酷
<wxp881025> snugglecat: what？
<snugglecat> 声音像机器人
<wxp881025> 哎快崩溃了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不在乎，有速度就行。反正我的dockstar 24小时开着
<snugglecat> 我的文字像火星文
<wxp881025> 发誓不升级了以后
<snugglecat> 我也崩溃了
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 天天升级都没事
<wxp881025> 恩，我也有很多是火星文，不过还 不是很多，
<ofan> gebjgd: 要下两个星期...
<gebjgd> ofan: 不怕
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 我从04
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 升到10
<ofan> 卧槽变一年了
<tonghuix> #openbrd
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 没这问题
<wxp881025> 爱，有谁知道为什么么？声音卡，尤其开了firefox
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 不行我要自虐
<ofan> 不行我要自虐
<wxp881025> pidgin也不能用了。。。。
<gebjgd> wxp881025: ubuntu升级什么 直接重装
<wxp881025> 看来，我是比较特殊啊，别人都是视频卡，我是声音卡。。。。。。
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 唉，当时分区偷懒啊，整个一个区。。。。。东西太多
<wxp881025> 听名牌
<wxp881025> 听mp3就像机器人说话。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 重新调整分区
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 真的不敢。。。。。。
<ofan> 下毛片的都知道上传，这些下游戏的真恶心..
<wxp881025> 后悔啊，不该买独显
<gebjgd> ofan: 哈哈
<wxp881025> 否则就上gentoo了
<ofan> 5k了
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 有什么不敢的
<gebjgd> ofan: 30k路过
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 唉，那么多资料，一不小心就。。。。。。
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 有3个备份硬盘的路过
<k3nz0> Nigga stole my bike.
<gebjgd> k3nz0: where is Nigga?
<k3nz0> Don't know :'( 
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 你强，我有个500g的，都快发霉了，本来给gentoo准备的
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 可惜买了ati的本，没法安x。。。。不应该说是很难安
<gebjgd> k3nz0: that is not good. find Nigga, fuck her to death
<Jagdwurst> /dev/sda6              47G   45G  328M 100% /home
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 全是ati的本的路过
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 个个都能上x
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 你是gentoo？
<Jagdwurst> 只有 328MB 空间了
<gebjgd> wxp881025: arch
<k3nz0> gebjgd,  I will find the nigga. Thanks. 
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 恩，以前用过，很爽
<Jagdwurst> wxp881025: arch没文档，很不爽
<wxp881025> gebjgd: 好像是pacman是吧？
<gebjgd> wxp881025: 不碰编译系
<wxp881025> Jagdwurst: 怎么没有
<Jagdwurst> wxp881025: 怎么有?
<wxp881025> Jagdwurst: 你强，没有
<wxp881025> 唉，洗洗睡吧
<alvin_rxg> 洗洗睡吧
<tonghuix> alvin_rxg
<tonghuix> alvin_rxg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 撸撸睡吧
<croner>  :) 
<tonghuix> freeflying, only for test
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, wine 怎么解决 中文乱码的问题
<alvin_rxg> 天知道
<ofan> 撸撸休
<snugglecat> 好吧
<Jagdwurst> facio
<gebjgd> 老色鬼怎么没来
<gebjgd> 发现老笔记本真是没有太大的利用价值
<gebjgd> 费电不说还慢
<gebjgd> 老的上网本还凑合。起码省电
<alvin_rxg> 好神奇啊，菜板上都能有米饭……
<gebjgd> 你敬爱的邻居？
<alvin_rxg> 对啊。
<gebjgd> 哪个？
<alvin_rxg> 我抱怨的那个
<gebjgd> 是那个开水做好几遍的那个？
<gebjgd> 直接和另外一个人说，一起把他赶出去算了
<gebjgd> 菜板他用完不刷的？
<ofan> 我室友用完不刷
<alvin_rxg> 不用了。。我自己把自己赶出去。
<gebjgd> 你们这些室友都缺家教
<gebjgd> 其实这些还好
<gebjgd> 就怕遇到夜里2点开party的
<gebjgd> 还是在周三
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 别笑，学生公寓
<gebjgd> XD
<knownbad> 贱猫呢？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 他撸撸睡了
<knownbad> k, thx.
<snugglecat> arch 装不了 dosbox 啊
<snugglecat> 装一些 sdl 依赖的时候总是 because vm86 mode is not supported on this platform/not found
<snugglecat> 咋办
<snugglecat> 64 的 arch 怎么强制安装32的程序
<sevk>  06:05
<ofan> yooo
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-02
 * dungeon_jiero 奇怪 roylez 竟然按点上班了。
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 神早到了。
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: id Tech 4 已经准备好了，即将发布。
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ .. 
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你不去照顾mm？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..什麼MM ,,？？
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 任何你能想像到的。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 鈴音姐 可以不？？
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你能照顾她/
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 不能
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 。。困了，，先睡兩個小時，，
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我睡了10个。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..吾今天，，有點早起了，， 
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 庄子是老死还是懒死？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 迫害而死
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。原来渣样
<William-pan> 早
<William-pan> ？
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> William-pan: 早
<dungeon_jiero> pan?
<William-pan> 早
<William-pan> 恩，新手
<dungeon_jiero> 还是OS X的。。。
<William-pan> 呵呵，还是鸭子
<William-pan> 这里是ubuntu，所以过来听听看看，聊聊
<missing> iOpera: ee,那个etqw有单机通关模式不?
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ 人妖姐
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: 伪处男弟弟早上好
<missing> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<missing> 昨晚早泄没?
<missing> 弟弟
<CyrusYzGTt> 前天SY了
<missing> 哦,还正常嘛,有空过来姐姐这里教你两招,哈哈
<G0T3N> =,= 怎么早上都讨论这个问题...
<flh> 这里闻得出性别？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不要。。
<flh> 这里嗅得出性别？
<kuanger> 有人？
<kuanger> 哈哈
<missing> 没人
<kuanger> 。。。
<flh> missing: ?
<kuanger> 第一次用irc
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: ...这么不听话的...
<missing> flh: lol
<kuanger> 小鸡冻
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ 對於 人妖 木有性趣
<flh> kuanger: 第一次是什么意思？
<missing> kuanger: ...找iopera你更加激动,lol
<missing> CyrusYzGTt: 我有就行了
<missing> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> missing§ .. .. 
<flh> missing: iopera是什么？
 * missing 出去一下下~~~伪处男,等我lol
<kuanger> 第一次
<kuanger> 就是第一次
<kuanger> 。。。
<flh> debianer: 你好
<kuanger> 这样发的大家都能看到吗
<flh> kuanger: 是的，能
<kuanger> 那为啥一回多一条横线 我以为变成私聊了呢
<flh> kuanger: 什么多一条横线了？
<kuanger> 就是聊着天 发的话上面多了一条横线
<CyrusYzGTt> 哪個綫基本木有意義
<ofan> yooooo
<kuanger> 。。。
<kuanger> 横线忽悠我
<iOpera> missing: 早说了，任务和单地图，2种
<kuanger> 你们聊天上面发的信息多了一个网名加一个冒号是咋弄的
<kuanger> 不会是手打上去的把
<CyrusYzGTt> 基本正解
<kuanger> 。。。
<kuanger> 这么蛋疼
<kuanger> 我以为一点人名就那样了呢 
<dungeon_jiero> kuanger: lol 点人名是单独聊
<dungeon_jiero> kuanger: 只要在这个服务器，即使不是一个频道也可以
<jet_cn> 早，各位
<dungeon_jiero> 乌拉
<William-pan> 请教一下，安装bind9，显示bind9未安装，是否接受解决方案，选择y，就什么都不安装
<dungeon_jiero> William-pan: 看人家给你的方案就是不装把。。。
<William-pan> 哦，明白了
<William-pan> 谢谢，看来是我思维错误
<missing> iOpera: ...唉,我打不赢
<iOpera> missing: 简单级别的，也打不了？
<missing> iOpera: 嗯...打不赢...我的天,退化严重啊,水平,哈哈
<lenovo> 什么游戏啊
<flh> google又不行了
<flh> 这年头，google又不行了
<tenzu> flh: 哪里不行了?
<flh> tenzu: 第２页next就打不开
<tenzu> flh: 应该不是普遍问题
<flh> tenzu: 谢谢
<dungeon_jiero_> tenzu: 疼疼早上好。
<MeaCulpa> 各位早
<iOpera> missing: 下次，要是帅帅要是bs你，你记得就老实的认了。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 罗姐早
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 早
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 同悲哀
 * tenzu 拜神拜咪咪
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 我也不知道怎么搞。
<missing> iOpera: 他敢?
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 罗姐好
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 以前我也过不了
<missing> tenzu: 疼疼早
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 咪咪好。
<iOpera> missing: 简单的都打不赢。你还敢出头？
 * dungeon_jiero 拥抱MeaCulpa
<iOpera> tenzu: 你是不是又回家了？
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 呵呵,很好玩的了,其实以前水平也不行的,哈哈,quake 4我是最简单的难度还作弊通关的,哈哈
<tenzu> iOpera: 没, 在办公室
<kuanger> 啥游戏 linux玩的？
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 哦。我只玩了 demo。
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 哦~~~我那个时候新买的ati hd 3200,嗯,不玩玩什么行...lol
<dungeon_jiero> kuanger:  http://lgdb.org
<sevk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 神去买个 Humble Indie Bundle分享下。
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<dungeon_jiero> 这个服务器今天这么不稳定？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 死袋鼠
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席分享下你买的。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 我一毛钱也没花过
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 你个搞软件的也不去支持别人的成果。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 我不是搞软件的
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • ubuntu的/etc/font/font.conf可以用在archlinux上么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351963 arch的字体太差哦，什么渲染，什么type的，不懂哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-11-02 9:50 
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 哦。你是干什么呢？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 我一直不知道主席的职业。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你抱不动我的
<MeaCulpa> 主席是贴图的
<ofan> 征女友：条件一：性别女。条件二：会拌土豆丝。PS.如果条件二满足得特别好，条件一可以适当放宽。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<roylez> ofan: 有追求
 * ScarletWolf ofan表示，土豆丝是我的生命。
<Cherrot> ofan: ....无言以对……
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 只要不超过150KG就能抱起
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 另外，拥抱不需要抱起来吧。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你很可爱。
<ofan> 这是转的
<flh> DBLobster: 我想在colinux上安装vncserver,然后win下用vnc去连接，行不？
<DBLobster> flh 不会
<flh> DBLobster: 昨天不是您指导我吗？
<ofan> 搞个x转发不就的了
<DBLobster> 不是啊 我不会VNC
<kuanger> vnc。。。
<flh> ofan: 说说容易，做起来难，何况我好猪呢
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 有个好玩的游戏啊。http://www.lordsofuberdark.com/
<sevk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: Lords of Uberdark
<flh> 纠结得要发疯了，google又不给力
<flh> 百度怎么就搜索不到google那么多？？？
<Kandu> flh: 要不，啥時候我們買點槍把共匪政府干了，那就好了
<flh> Kandu: 解决全人类，是大家的心愿
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 绑架组织。把所有共匪都绑架了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 要不，把所有共匪都绑架送去国外。。。
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Calxeda用于云服务器的最新四核ARM片上系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351970 “周二，奥斯汀本土的 Calxeda 公司 上线了其用于云服务器的EnergyCore ARM片上系统 （system-on-chip，SOC）。初看之，此款Calxeda SOC像是只可能在智能手机上看到的某样东西；而事实是，该产品本质上是一个片上服务器，只是未集成 ...
 * jtmdaj 好安静啊!
<elysnow> 第一次，还没学会用。
<jtmdaj> 有人吗?
<hamo> adam8157: 上次看得那个webos的手机啥型号来着？
<adam8157> veer
<jtmdaj> adam8157: 哪家的
<elysnow> 怎么没声音？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 今天买啥书了？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 给别人买的
 * NoIE 大家好，我最近买了一部新手机，安卓 2.1 的。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 一个关于“文件类型”和“扩展名”的问题，不知该去哪儿问，就在这里问吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351971 我想让系统知道一种新的文件类型，不知该去哪儿注册？ 比如，我用 SPSS 生成一个扩展名为 spv 的统计结果文件，本来应该使用专门的 SPSS 查看器打开的，结果现在系统把它认为是 zip ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你换了gmail新的那个小清新界面了么？
<adam8157> hamo: yep  反正我都是imap
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 哦。努力一下，装个Ubuntumobile
 * jtmdaj 天气不好,心情也不好
<elysnow> 我还以为xchat是个类似yy语音聊天软件。
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: .·.·
<NoIE> dungeon_jiero: 希望如此。
<GNUdog> adam8157: take 的机器，木有 rhts 的环境，可以通过加 repo 实现么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我一般这样就放弃了...
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 留下中国魂。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: loan给你 再申请
<GNUdog> adam8157: loan 之后 take 就有环境了？
<hamo> GNUdog adam8157 公共频道聊公司的事...
<adam8157> hamo: 这叫吹水不忘工作
 * Kandu 痛苦地 (server is too busy)ing
<adam8157> Kandu: 我今天也是啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 而且買的書都缺貨
<adam8157> Kandu: lol
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 局域网内用ubuntuserver建的网站，50多人同时打开非常慢？请指教! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351980 有的电脑就是一片空白页面。要很长时间才能打开。 今天我又装了centos5.6，更多的人打开都非常快，秒开。 为什么ubuntu就不行呢？是不是需要设置一下啊？ ubuntu我用的是lamp ,centos用的是lnmp 请指教 ...
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 最近Caspar出现过没?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 一直在公司
<adam8157> GNUdog: Kandu 挂了美国代理 于是成功了
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 不知道他有没有收到我的邮件，能否帮我问他一下呢?
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦，我也發現用美國代理會好些
<Kandu> adam8157: 那個「先發有貨商品」，是不是那些缺貨的，以後還會發過來？
 * dungeon_jiero 今天第一次吃纯肉 pizza。还不错。
<adam8157> Kandu: yep 但是一般是下单不成功
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 邮箱是?
<supercatexpert> adam8157: supercatexpert@gmail.com
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 好像还没过来上班 来了之后我再问他
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Thank you, 麻烦乃了~
<adam8157> gfrog: 去profile页面的buzz删掉
<adam8157> gfrog: 换美国代理 今天又下单成功了
<gfrog> zeze
<adam8157> gfrog: 代理要快一些
<gfrog> adam8157: 太可恶了，下不成单
<gfrog> adam8157: 我觉得buzz还不错，哈哈，干嘛去掉
<adam8157> gfrog: 烦他
<adam8157> gfrog: 换公司代理啊
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 快速使用cscope和ctags的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351982 每次使用cscope 都要打上一大串命令，很麻烦，还不如使用ctags，一句命令就可以了：ctags -R，但是可惜ctags有时候会找不到某些链接 今天给cscope编了个脚本,可以方便的使用cscope： #!/bin/bash ctags -R; cur_dir=$(pwd); file_name="/cscope.files"; #echo $cur_dir$file_n ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 试了下似乎一样。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正我是觉得快一些
<hamo> gfrog: 我也喜欢buzz
<tenzu> testing
<sevk> tenzu, ....  ㍣ 
<hamo> !time
 * oink_MChni 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 02 日 星期三 11:17:35
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我一直下不了单啊啊啊啊，只抢到一个加勒比海盗合辑
<debianer> reiv很久没见了
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 需要马上付款嘛？还是可以过了这个倒霉时间段再付
<adam8157> gfrog: 货到付款
<gfrog> hamo: 其实吧。。。 即使我开了buzz我也不看，哈哈
<hamo> gfrog: 我每天很多时间都花在buzz上了..
<debianer> flh: 你好
<debianer> 很久不见哦
<tenzu> testing again
<debianer> 你懂svg做图吗
<flh> debianer: 好
<tenzu> > Time.now
<sevk> tenzu, 2011-11-02 11:20:15 +0800
<tenzu> adam8157: 跟我说句话
<adam8157> tenzu: 就不
<gfrog> hamo: 我现在花时间在kindle上，hiahia。要sns，直接twitter
<gfrog> adam8157: 你说了，你输了
<ghosTM55> tenzu , adam8157 : 你们两个基情~
<iOpera> 。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我在卖萌
<iOpera> 多大，还玩
<tenzu> adam8157: 还行, 以后用colloquy了
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 小前辈
 * gfrog 似乎 tenzu 跟 adam8157 在打情骂俏
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 鬼来啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，卖萌蛋
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 小前辈...我勒个去
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 快跑阿
<tenzu> gfrog: would you join us?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: :)
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 不跑了, 昨天搬家太累, 浑身酸痛
<gfrog> tenzu: what？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 卧槽，有钱人阿，买房子了
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 对了，你有我gtalk么
<iOpera> ghosTM55: 你心动了？
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 木有
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 只是fo了你
<iOpera> ghosTM55: tenzu 让你加入3p
<ghosTM55> adam8157: ok
<haoyihuan> 谁在ubuntu host上vbox安装过debian啊？  几次安装都是在安装grub时失败
<ghosTM55> iOpera: ......
<gfrog> tenzu: 擦，才反应过来，您二位二人世界吧。
<iOpera> ~~
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 肿么 要来俺们公司么
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 你们是神马公司?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: redhat
<ghosTM55> adam8157: redhat我去参观过一次
<gfrog> ghosTM55: 帝都小红帽快递有限公司，专为老奶奶送饼干，然后路上被大灰狼追杀
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 问gtalk是干啥
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 就是问问，有就加一个，平时好交流
<adam8157> ghosTM55: gfrog 别说了 我昨天买的书 京东让小红帽送的 结果刷卡机器坏了
 * hamo 表示 adam8157 做人贩子上瘾了...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 跟你调情呗
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 孔建军认识吧，我有一些朋友在RH
<iOpera> adam8157: 他准备加入了。赶紧告诉他吧。
<GNUdog> amoskong: hello~
<adam8157> ghosTM55: adam8157@
<adam8157> GNUdog: 认识
<amoskong> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵司真不靠谱，lol
<adam8157> amoskong: ghosTM55 找你
<amoskong> amoskong, hi
<amoskong> ghosTM55, hi
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 哈哈，你在阿
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 没, 租的
<ghosTM55> tenzu: i c
<amoskong> 刚上来
<amoskong> 太巧了
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 正好说到你 XD
<tenzu> iOpera: 神你太邪恶了
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 这头像....
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 我自己有团队，我在招人，而不是被人招 :)
 * iOpera 发现 irc 洋溢着基情。
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 啧啧 小前辈
 * gfrog 还剩半小时，能不能提交上这个订单呢。。。
 * ghosTM55 囧
<hamo> ghosTM55: 现在在做什么呢？
 * gfrog 我要蟒书。。。
<gfrog> iOpera: 都是基情四射的新一代呀。
<iOpera> 蟒书好
<tenzu> colloquy不支持彩色字, 郁闷了
<ghosTM55> hamo: 马上你们就知道了 :)
<iOpera> gfrog: 是啊。法律的空缺
<adam8157> iOpera: ee寄手机来
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<adam8157> tenzu 什么彩色?
<iOpera> adam8157: 早邮寄了
<adam8157> iOpera: 0 0
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<tenzu> adam8157: 我明白了是colloquy里没有彩色字脚本, 555~~~
<iOpera> ofan: 这家伙，想尽办法捞钱
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 你在用mac?
<ofan> tenzu: 那个不好用
<ghosTM55> ofan: 什么地方的vps
 * gfrog 擦，KDE的任务栏彻底错乱了，又要重启KDE。。。。
<ofan> 太烂
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 对啊
<ofan> ghosTM55: 美国LA
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 直接用irssi
<ghosTM55> tenzu: colloquy不好
<tenzu> ofan: 用irssi又没有提醒 ghosTM55 
<ghosTM55> ofan: 哦
 * amoskong 吃饭了~
<ofan> tenzu: 可以用脚本
<ghosTM55> 我发现linode日本的速度超级快，我买个vps自己架个vpn服务
<gfrog> tenzu: 可以自己notify啊
<ofan> tenzu: 我准备搞个growl提示的
<ghosTM55> ofan: 你一个vpn帐号卖多少钱?
<ofan> ghosTM55: 9 RMB/月
 * hamo 这频道叫ubuntu-cn真是浪费了...
<tenzu> ofan: 那赶紧动手吧, 哥哥
<ghosTM55> ofan: 好的，那我就卖8 RMB/月
<ofan> linode不是openvz的么
<tenzu> gfrog: 我码盲我
<ghosTM55> linode是xen的
<ofan> ghosTM55: linode很一般
<GNUdog> ofan: Xen HV
<gfrog> tenzu: 又不要编程，写条命令就成
<tenzu> gfrog: 这个真不会
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 对了，我这个月会来一次北京，到时候一起见面交流交流 :)
<gfrog> tenzu: 让蛋蛋教你
 * GNUdog 围观面基
 * hamo 同围观
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 好啊好啊, 多叫些人 蓉蓉 悦姐 狗狗什么的
<tenzu> gfrog: 我希望irc里有highlight words的时候有个notify就行, 可惜mac里那脚本早就过时了
<haoyihuan> 难道我断线了？   怎么没有人说话了？
<dungeon_jiero_> adam8157: 有什么活动？
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 好的，到时候你帮我联系一下好了 :)
<tenzu> haoyihuan: 没断
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero_: 小前辈要来
<ofan> 面基
<dungeon_jiero_> 面世？
<ghosTM55> 不要再叫我小前辈了...
<adam8157> 问: linux如何调整栈大小 使得可以容纳15万文件 每个20字符 作为参数
<dungeon_jiero_> adam8157 ghosTM55 : 面试?
<ofan> 大后辈
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 老前辈
<ofan> 什么栈
<adam8157> 参数个数
<adam8157> maxarg
<ofan> 不需要调整
<ghosTM55> 不面试，面基
<scriptkids> 怎么修改dns? nm-applet里边修改之后 /etc/resolve.conf 里边没有变化啊.已重启
<adam8157> Argument list too long  15万个文件...
<ofan> 不就一argc,argv
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 直接改resolve.conf即可 
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 你妹
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 不让改..root也没有权限改啊
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 很奇怪
<dungeon_jiero_> ghosTM55: 面基是啥？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 根目录下的/cdrom是做什么用的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351985 我放进一张光盘，挂载到了/media/CRMEVOL_CN/下 根下的/cdrom是干什么用的 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-11-02 11:34 
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 应该是能改的，root调用vim，改好 :w!
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 哥没妹
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 保存的时候不让保存.很诡异.之前我也改过.这次怎么也不让改了..
<ghosTM55> dungeon_jiero_: 就是和圈子里的好朋友聚聚，顺便交流一点事情，给大家看看自己在做的项目
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 你看看是不是 chattr +i 了
<dungeon_jiero_> ghosTM55: 哦。我都没项目。。。都没算有好朋友。。。羡慕 
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 不懂怎么看.
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: -rw-r--r--  1 root root            54 10月 20 11:59 resolv.conf
<if_else> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=351153&p=2535811#p2535811
<sevk> if_else ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 系统更新，安装新的内核时，配置有问题，每次 apt 安装软件，都会提示内核软件包： be configured
<ghosTM55> dungeon_jiero_: 你在北京的话到时候可以一起来聚聚
 * ghosTM55 吃饭去了
<MeaCulpa> 东华大学
<MeaCulpa> 岂不是美女很多
<dungeon_jiero_> MeaCulpa: 你都有儿子了。。。
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 额,,果然是,,谢谢啦..
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero_: 看看总可以吧
<ofan> 带着儿子去看
<MeaCulpa> http://os.51cto.com/art/201110/298945.htm#commment
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 一个运维的咆哮：我受够了Linux服务器 重拾Windows - 51CTO.COM
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的娃娃
<if_else> 各位，我的 ubuntu 内核升级后，每次用 apt 安装软件，都会有个提示 ：
<if_else> The following partially installed packages will be configured: initramfs-tools
<if_else> The following partially installed packages will be configured: initramfs-tools
<if_else> 我看了一下是 ：
<MeaCulpa> 好脏的分包...
<if_else>  · search   initramfs-tools
<if_else> C   initramfs-tools                                   - tools for generating an initramfs
<if_else> i   initramfs-tools-bin                               - binaries used by initramfs-tools
<if_else> 各位，每次，config  initramfs-tools 都蛮耗时的，这个算是冲突吗？
 * MeaCulpa 发现有某码农邮件列表把我ban了好几年....就因为当初被LinkedIn忽悠了一把
<hamo> MeaCulpa: toplanguage?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: python-cn?
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 无法进入系统，start unknow job:S20gdm http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351988 想进入命令行界面，修改了 /etc/X11/default-display-manager 的内容为# /usr/sbin/gdm false，结果无法进入系统，说start unknow job:S20gdm 请各位大侠帮忙啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 woshiliant — 2011-11-02 11:47 
<MeaCulpa> hamo: toplanguage
<MeaCulpa> python-cn比较nice啦
<MeaCulpa> toplanguage 禁言了我不知多久... 原来我多年的回复都被弹回到trash里...
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 不客气
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 被禁言了？
<jyfl987> gnu真挫阿 authgen  configure的时候都不说 make的时候告诉我 没有flex 没有makeinfo
<jyfl987> 这还基础库呢 太不严密了
<ofan> 不过我在tl里也都不说话
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 禁言好几年了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 只能看？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 也就是当初没看清LinkedIn那恶心功能吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你被 tl禁言了？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，最近看到这样乱发的小白多了，都只silence 一周，所以我不爽了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 找那HaoPeiQiang <HaoPeiQiang@gmail.com> 解禁
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自己都忘了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 以前一定找过的，他估计自己都忘了
<MeaCulpa> 其实我也不说话
<MeaCulpa> 只是心里不平衡而已~~
<ofan> 我也不说话
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 他们自己有时候并不遵守 尺度时宽时紧的 
<MeaCulpa> 码农和算法教徒太多，没话好说
 * MeaCulpa 脑子不好使
<ofan> 有个天天网TL里发算法贴的
<MeaCulpa> TL原来还挺有名...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我只看吵架thread...
<ofan> 吵架的一直都有
<jyfl987> ofan: 哪里没吵架呢 
<MeaCulpa> 大家都是农民，何必呢
<ofan> 有名，但也没多大用处
<ofan> 学不到什么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你错了 有的人已经是进城农民了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 图热闹~
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: toplanguage 搞得自己牛逼哄哄的.. 没啥意思.. 英文的maillist有一丝多了
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 是啊
<ofan> 要吵架用qq多带劲，配图，配视频的什么的可以一起上
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan> 再不行直接语音视频对骂
<MeaCulpa> 我们当年吵架的都是irc
<MeaCulpa> 机器人，ascii art, 颜色
<ofan> irc也行，他们都比较高端不用irc
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 英文的maillist挺不错的 老外挺喜欢帮助人的 就算讽刺 语气都还好
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，以前irc吵架都是洋洋洒洒的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/160585.htm
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: 杨丞琳倒拿PS Vita 遭外国游戏媒体吐槽 _cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<ghosTM55> 囧
<ofan> 日本人竟找台湾妞
<slacker_HD> haha
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> Bitch
<wxp881025> 。。。。。。。。
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 在哪里找哪里的。你去日本不找日本的？
<elysnow> hi
<sevk> elysnow, 好  ㍤ 
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 哇，这下飞机搞大了。升级12.04带来的麻烦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351989 昨天升级到12.04，软件源里的其他软件源没有了，飞机搞的太大了， 怎么办啊。看来又得回到11.10了，上次升级搞的进不了系统，不过过几天要回到fedora16身边了， 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyaotang — 2011-11-02 12:01 
<DBLobster> 追新, 要有追新的实力.
<ghosTM55> 飞机搞大了...
<Athrun> 谁叫你更新这快
<DBLobster> Athrun: 吊术
<DBLobster> ghosTM55: hello
<ofan> dungeon_jiero_: 找
<ofan> dungeon_jiero_: 可惜没多少机会去日本
<ofan> dungeon_jiero_: 学好日语我就去泡日本妞
<DBLobster> 感觉这帮人除了占用带宽, 费电外... 没做什么实事
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 英语就行了，泡日本妞的用英语即可。
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: hi :)
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 知道好多了
<wxp881025> 昨天，哪位仁兄建议我用oss4来着？
<dpcache> 怎么设计wm下键盘输入速度
<dpcache> 我在gnome下设计的键盘速度比较快，但是切换到wm下就很慢，几个wm都试过了。我想在wm下让键盘速度快一些，怎么调整？
<dpcache> 有人知道吗？
<iOpera> gnome不是wm?
<iOpera> winmaker?
<iOpera> wmaker
<dungeon_jiero_> wxp881025: 查记录
<wxp881025> dungeon_jiero_: 恩，太麻烦:-)
<supercatexpert> ofan: 日本人英语(尤其是口语)水平，乃是知道的……
<dungeon_jiero_> supercatexpert: 我不知道。。。我知道有的超强，有的超烂。。。
<ofan> 不说话最好了
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan。。。
 * gfrog 到底木有买到蟒书。。。
<Kandu> 想要買的書都無貨，坑爹的 360buy
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 昨天安装了一个JDK 7.0之后，启动就出了问题，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351990 以前，一点启动项就直接进入了系统，现在是显示： *starting bluebooth 【OK】 *pulseAudio configured for per-user session saned disabled ; edit/etc/default/saned 【OK】 *stopping save kernel message 【OK】 然后就卡在这不动了，不知道怎么回事， ...
<supercatexpert> 学过日语的都知道日本人会怎么念英语单词~
<ofan> 直接进入正题
<dungeon_jiero_> supercatexpert: 学过中文的日本人都能念英语念的不错。
<dungeon_jiero_> supercatexpert: 我见过的日本人多数学了些中文，英语发音也标准。。
<supercatexpert> ……そうかもしれない…
<wxp881025> 我的声音很卡，就像机器人，自从升级11.10后，一直不知到为什么，尤其是firefox开了之后，
<wxp881025> 是alsa的问题么？
<wxp881025> 任何声音，都是一样，快崩溃了
<ofan> wxp881025: 换系统
<wxp881025> ofan: 不会的，决定了，实在不行就gentoo
<cfy> ofan: 有shlug的人找你不？
<dpcache> 不是，我是在fluxbox下，这个窗口管理器，怎么修改键盘速度
<dpcache> anyone?
<Kandu> cfy: 京東在打折，看到一本 common lisp 的書 
<cfy> Kandu: 实用common lisp编程？
<dpcache> gebjgd: 知道么？
<dpcache> 有谁知道怎么设置么？窗口管理器下的键盘速度
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 那我看看多少钱
<cfy> Kandu: 我有扫面板。。。。
<cfy> 扫描
<Kandu> cfy: 晚上對戰 war3?
<cfy> Kandu: T_T,完全不会war3...
<dungeon_jiero_> Kandu: 虚拟局域网对战 STK 
<Kandu> cfy: 我也不會的
<dungeon_jiero_> Kandu: 今天发 SuperTuxKart 0.73 Rc1 了
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero_: 正用 debian, 等一兩年後再升級 XD
<dungeon_jiero_> Kandu: 有没有 类似 Stencil的中文字体？
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero_: 不知道
<dungeon_jiero_> Kandu: 哦用着太爽了。
<cfy> Kandu: 算了。。。
<dungeon_jiero_> cfy: 明天开始晚上打 Hedgewars！
<cfy> dungeon_jiero_: 不知道是啥。。
<dungeon_jiero_> cfy: 去扁 russian和 british
<ofan> cfy: 没有啊，怎么了
<ofan> cfy: 找我做什么？
<dungeon_jiero_> cfy: 还记得我以前一个头像吗？红色圆圆的。公主样子。
<dungeon_jiero_> cfy: http://hedgewars.org/
<sevk> dungeon_jiero_ ⇪ t: Hedgewars
<cfy> ofan: 帮你宣传了下vpn....看来没有效果啊。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero_: 你用公主头像?
<jarodlau> http://jarodlau.sytes.net/ 测试一下,
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 头饰是个皇冠
<cfy> dungeon_jiero_: 不知道。。。
<ofan> cfy: 很多人都是问问就算了
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 随手嫁接的
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<ofan> dungeon_jiero_: 挺适合你
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero_> ofan: 你是黑衣人样子的么。。。
<flh> 蛋痛
 * dungeon_jiero_ 从 Humble Indie的销售来看。。。windows用户和mac用户和linux用户的口味是完全不同的。。。
<wxp881025> 我有个问题，为什么，我用arch的时候，升级没有任何问题，而我用ubuntu的时候升级后总是问题不断，它们升级机制有什么不同
<dungeon_jiero_> wxp881025: 关键是问题不断的不是只有你么。。。
<flh> wxp881025: arch是不是比debian强？
<wxp881025> dungeon_jiero_: 不是，不要随便升级几乎成了ubuntu的血的教训
<flh> 感觉用debian人不那么多
<dpcache> flh: 怎么设置窗口管理器下面的键盘速度？我在gnome下本来设置的很快，但是切换到fluxbox下键盘就不那么快，我想变快些，这个怎么设置？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个很二的关于网络设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351993 本来傻瓜型的Ubuntu把什么都设置好了，直接上网没问题。后来把本子带回家，因为家里的网络环境不一样，就手动添加了IP地址（以前是自动的），然后上网仍然没问题。 本来一切的一切都和windows下的网络设置毫无区别，但是我把本子 ...
<flh> wxp881025: ubuntu的帮助文章比较多
<wxp881025> flh: 了解
<flh> dpcache: 你显卡的驱动装好了吗？
<flh> dpcache: 如果只是xorg的驱动，的确不行，
<flh> dpcache: 我的ati，如果不安装驱动，情况跟你一样，仅xorg的鼠标和键盘的驱动
<ofan> 有人会用squid么？
<dpcache> flh: 装了驱动的
<dpcache> flh: 我也是amd显卡
<flh> dpcache: 我是进gnome或者fluxbox,感觉键盘是一样的
<dpcache> flh: 关键是我在gnome下键盘飞快（设置过），但是到了fluxbox下就回复基本设置了。。。不知道修改哪个文件设置
<dpcache> 。。。。。。gnome下可以在系统里面设置键盘速度
<dpcache> flh: 我试了好几个wm，都是键盘速度慢
<flh> dpcache: 我也不太明白，
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 16 11.08 release && http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/4329.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 11月8日直径400米小行星 将擦肩地球-奇趣发现
<adam8157> gfrog: 买到了么
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩？ 屁也没买到！ 蟒书啊！！
<flh> dpcache: cat /home/username/.fluxbox/apps 
<gfrog> adam8157: 5折啊！！
<adam8157> gfrog: learning python?
<gfrog> adam8157: 纠结，不买实体书了，找电子版去
<flh> dpcache: 加　[startup] {gnome-settings-daemon}
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有
<gfrog> adam8157: python programming
<adam8157> 哦
<flh> dpcache: 明白了没有？
<flh> dpcache: 在apps上加一个，或者写一个上面的那一行试一下
<adam8157> gfrog: 两天都成功的路过
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实有个这个东西... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8580458050
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Amazon Kindle eBook英文原版书籍代购 买7赠1 K1234/DXG/iPad/PC-淘宝网
<ofan> http://goo.gl/omF3P
<gfrog> adam8157: 生气，下次让你帮忙一起下单算了
<ofan> 这也有代购
<ofan> 我也代购
<ofan> ä¹°6èµ 1
<adam8157> ofan: 多少钱一本
<ofan> adam8157: 什么书
<adam8157> ofan: 你也搞kindle代购啊?
<adam8157> ofan: 计算机的
<ofan> adam8157: 看书的价格吧
<adam8157> ofan: 干脆把你现在有的共享出来吧 :D
<ofan> 原版都超贵的，买那干嘛
<ofan> adam8157: 我有10多G的，怎么共享
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个太扯了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我那几本就是这么来的 (别人买的
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不还是买盗版嘛。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: en...
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是效果好些？
<adam8157> ofan: 这么猛?
<ofan> kindle ebook一点也不便宜
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<ofan> 别买了
<gfrog> adam8157: 完全无爱，这东西也拿出来卖，丫穷疯了
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/11/02/0323245&from=rss
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 重新思考文件的性质
<ofan> sevk: 刚才怎么不给标题
<sevk> ofan, 如果没有，是什么？  ㍥ 
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 16 11.08 release && http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/4329.html
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 16 11.08 release && http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/4329.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 11月8日直径400米小行星 将擦肩地球-奇趣发现
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 16 11.08 release && http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/4329.html
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 16 11.08 release && http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/4329.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ ,,沒人關注，，感覺，，比較無聊，，決定將哪個小行星 增大 800米
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.oeeee.com/a/20111102/1025233.html
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 市民买回人造猪耳朵 湘潭工商部门突击检查（图）-新闻中心-奥一网，看见了一切
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的touch定皮套了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没
<gfrog> adam8157: 官网皮套好贵呀。。。 国内山寨的还不太靠谱
<adam8157> gfrog: 细啊 等半价...
<gfrog> adam8157: 先收个便宜山寨套用着去。。。 俺的k4在附近造成了一下小轰动。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的touch到了之后 全公司轰动!
<ofan> 睡觉
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 看咱俩谁先收到吧。。。 我决定靠国内倒爷了。 你海淘加上邮费之后大概多少钱？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要买touch?
<adam8157> gfrog: 99$+40
<adam8157> gfrog: 99$+40rmb
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，
<gfrog> adam8157: 700羊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 邮件发了没
<gfrog> adam8157: 发了
<adam8157> gfrog: 差不多吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，在国内按这个价格找找。。。 
<flh> dpcache: 怎么样了？
<hamo> adam8157: 祝你收到一个不错的农历新年礼物...
<adam8157> hamo: 我要整amazon prime一个月试用 大概还有40天就到了
<wwu> adam8157: touch不是要20多号才有么
<adam8157> wwu: 所以是40天
<hamo> adam8157: 什么prime都没有...问题出在转寄公司那里...哇哈哈..
<adam8157> ...
<wwu> adam8157: 从哪个代购买的啊，我也准备买touch
<adam8157> wwu: 自己买 从amazon.com
<cfy> ....
<cfy> adam8157: dandan
<wwu> adam8157: 你在国外啊
<adam8157> cfy: ?
<adam8157> wwu: 国内
<adam8157> wwu: 再邮寄回来
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋滚蛋蛋
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • CodeBlocks建立Qt4工程的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351994 我使用Codeblocks新建Qt4工程，可是却不能找到Qt4的正确路径。在这上边纠结了好久，后来把qt的include和lib文件夹都在/usr/qt4/下建立了快捷方式，但仍不能成功。求各位大神救助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Singularlar — 2011-11-02 13:18 
<wwu> adam8157: 百通？
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> wwu: yep
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忙疯了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你丫的厦门吃喝玩乐指南还没发给我
<wwu> adam8157: 还没试过。国外有同学，可是他们寄更贵，还不如走百通
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啥指南，记住小眼睛排挡，花生汤，鼓浪屿的肉干
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> 有没有人会51
<cfy> iOpera: ee，你用汇编写了多少程序啊
<ofan> cfy: 单片机？
<cfy> ofan: 是啊，我受不了了
<cfy> ofan: 找个C编译器，帮我翻译成汇编。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: gcc -s 不就行了
<dpcache> flh: 刚才吃饭去了
<dpcache> flh: 那万一不是fluxbox呢？比如我想用awesome
<flh> dpcache: 吃饭第一，真的
<dpcache> flh: 我觉得是不是需要在xorg里面设置》
<flh> dpcache:是的，不用的
<cfy> jyfl987: 51的汇编啊
<dpcache> flh: xset，kbdrate我试过，好像没效
<jyfl987> cfy: 有cc51阿 你买个51开发板 人家都要送你个光盘 里头什么乱七八糟的软件都有 包括cc
<dpcache> flh: 不是，我的意思是我不大喜欢fluxbox，我想用awesome。
<dpcache> flh: awesome键盘也慢
<cfy> jyfl987: 02.MCU 8051 这个IDE包含模拟仿真器，源代码编辑器，汇编器，硬件编程器和许多其他工具。是工具最全的51开发环境。
<flh> dpcache:我一般是先安xorg,ati ,fluxbox,然后有需要再安装gnome
<flh> dpcache: 你是什么系统？不会是arch吧？
<flh> dpcache: 我的经验是ubuntu,debian下，正常
<dpcache> flh: debian
<dpcache> flh: 我是直接安装的gnome的livecd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 三星Android手机貌似默认也连不上公司wifi
<dpcache> flh: 然后在根据需要安装各种软件
<jyfl987> cfy: 你在linux下可以安装 sdcc  ubuntu的源里有 这个是专门给小设备搞的cc
<jyfl987> cfy: small device cc
<flh> dpcache: 应当正常的，我想，
<dpcache> flh: 那awesome怎么设置键盘呢？
<flh> dpcache: 你行啊，我还不会livecd安装debian,
<cfy> jyfl987: debian啊。
<flh> dpcache: 你说的，awesome 我不会
<cfy> jyfl987: 我查过了，只有lenny和sid有。。。
<dpcache> flh: .....这个简单，找个u盘，用usb启动制作工具，烧进去然后修改bios用usb启动就ok了
<flh> dpcache: 以前，arch上弄过一次，不习惯就不用了
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<jyfl987> cfy: 你真挫 http://sdcc.sourceforge.net/  这里
<dpcache> flh: 我觉得awesome比fluxbox好用阿
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: SDCC - Small Device C Compiler
<cfy> jyfl987: 我又不是没用过。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 你真是
<cfy> jyfl987: 刚刚试用过sdcc
<flh> dpcache: 也许是习惯问题
<cfy> jyfl987: 还是觉得mcu8051哦用
<cfy> 好用
<jyfl987> cfy: 那你自己去用呗
<cfy> jyfl987: 貌似也是调用sdcc
<cfy> jyfl987: 可是没有独立出来啊
<cfy> 奇怪了
<jyfl987> cfy: 所以说阿
<dpcache> flh: fluxbox不能平铺布局
<MeaCulpa> 福岛二号机组正在发生核裂变...
<dpcache> flh: 用fluxbox，还不如直接用gnome
<flh> dpcache: 我的系统一般是硬盘安装iso,有时没办法就deboootstrap
<MeaCulpa> fluxbox不错的啊
<flh> dpcache: 我是极少gnome的，，，
<MeaCulpa> awesome 配置暴掉的时候，偶就进fluxbox...
<dpcache> flh: 我喜欢awesome就是可以自动就平铺布局了
<flh> dpcache: 我一般不要gnome
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 如何修复swap分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351996 安装完Ubuntu后，在Dash中搜索System Monitor并运行，如果您安装系统时分配了swap分区但却显示为0bytes,说明系统并没有认到swap分区。 今天翻译了一篇文章，使用GParted可轻松搞定。由于截图太多了，我就不上传了。 有兴趣的童鞋请查看我的博客 http:// ...
<dpcache> MeaCulpa: 知道awesome怎么设置键盘速度么
<dpcache> MeaCulpa: 我在gnome下键盘速度飞快（设置过），但是到了awesome就回归正常，慢
<dpcache> flh: ......
<flh> dpcache: 都需要配置，会配置后，都好用，我想
<MeaCulpa> dpcache: 不知道，xset?
<dpcache> MeaCulpa: xset，kbdrate都试过，无效阿
<dpcache> flh: 呵呵，唉，好吧
<flh> dpcache: 不过，用fluxbox的朋友真少，唉。
<dpcache> flh: 对,fluxbox老牌阿
<dpcache> flh: 还有好多类似fluxbox的box窗口管理器
<fyodor_> iOpera: 帮我下载个 deb，只有 repo 格式，没有 url，需要 ubuntu 系统
<flh> dpcache: echo '[startup] {gnome-settings-daemon}' >> .fluxbox/apps 试试
<dpcache> 还有，debian怎么加gcc 4.6的源？
<MeaCulpa> dpcache: 不知了
<flh> dpcache: 然后重启fluxbox
<fyodor_> roylez: 金有空否？http://www.openfoam.com/download/ubuntu.php
<dpcache> 我现在debian 6.01还是gcc 4.4
<sevk> fyodor_ ⇪ t: Ubuntu Deb Pack InstallationUbuntu Deb Pack Installation
<dpcache> ............
<MeaCulpa> flh: fluxbox自带功能比较全，虽然平时不用，但是出了乱子，还是会进去的
<fyodor_> MeaCulpa: Fluxbox 能出什么乱子啊..
<flh> MeaCulpa: 我以前是觉得它漂亮，现在觉得它比较精简
<flh> MeaCulpa: 用linux的人，可能大多是远程ssh着用吧
<Charlotte___> 为啥呢？
<dpcache> flh: 晕，fluxbox没特色阿
<dpcache> flh: 都快和gnome差不多了
<flh> dpcache: 你都几乎没有用呀，
<flh> dpcache:在基本系统下安装，至多不大于１０M
<dpcache> flh: 小是小，可惜我个人感觉还是没awesome有特色
<dpcache> flh: 另外，haskell写的xmonad也不错
<dpcache> flh: 只是xmonad要装haskell环境
<flh> dpcache:awesows沉重，fluxbox活泼
<flh> dpcache:搜索几篇文章看看，你就会用了
<flh> dpcache:如同xdm古老，kdm新鲜
<dpcache> flh: 好吧
<xiangfu> GFW 发飙?
<dpcache> flh: gcc 4.6都发了，为何debian的stable还是4.4
<dpcache> flh: 蛋疼
<dpcache> flh: debian的软件貌似更新都很慢阿，emacs 才23.2，都快发23.4了
<dpcache> ..........
<dpcache> ...............
<dpcache> ..............
<dpcache> ..
<dpcache> .
<dpcache> .
<sevk> dpcache:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<sevk> dpcache: .. ..
<sevk> dpcache, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<flh> dpcache: ?怎么了
<flh> dpcache: ?怎么了
<MeaCulpa> fyodor_: 我是说别的东西出乱子，fluxbox可以备用
<MeaCulpa> dpcache: fluxbox和gnome十万八千里吧...
<MeaCulpa> xmonad虽好，hashkell就乱七八糟了
<adam8157> supercatexpert: caspar收到了 但是太忙还没看 刚跟我说下午看看
<supercatexpert> OK
<forfun> 有人对用python编写词典程序感兴趣吗？支持音标和单词的正则表达式搜索
<dpcache> MeaCulpa: xmonad要装haskell环境，下来得好几百m
<dpcache> MeaCulpa: 物语
<dpcache> forfun: 我
<jyfl987> forfun: 你是想招苦力一起搞 还是 自己有程序让人来玩玩？
<jyfl987> 前者的话 就算了
<forfun> 找几个人交流交流，一起开发
<dpcache> forfun: 我
<dpcache> forfun: 不过你有什么想法呢
<jyfl987> 果然是找苦力
<forfun> 我只是出于兴趣爱好
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這次有沒買什麼書？
<forfun> dpcache： 私聊吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 买什么书？ 我最近一直在看mips asm 没时间看别的
<dungeon_jiero> forfun: 编一个支持中文的 wordnet 吧。
<dungeon_jiero> forfun: 去看 wordnet
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 宝宝的问题一：如何安装ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352004 新人报到过了 宝宝我该提问了 怎么安装ubuntu呢 据宝宝我所知有以下几种 wubi、光盘、u盘、虚拟机 系统呢宝宝我已经下好了 是11.10版本的 上网本呢也已经准备好了 至于以上所说的几种安装方法 宝宝我一个都不会 就请各位大哥大姐  ...
<forfun> dungeon_jiero： 恩
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你给你妹妹做那系统是x86的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 在鼓搗 nanonote?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没有 我买了个平板 里头是 jz4770芯片的 我想就趁机把mips汇编彻底学会 然后做点裸机程序玩玩
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过看来 arm的也得学学 arm现在不得了了 服务器都搞了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 開發中，執行 x86 上
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你到底什么时候搞出来阿 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 别搞到2012都没搞定
<Kandu> jyfl987: 2012 年底，倒有可能
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那就赶不上登船了
<jyfl987> 昨天看了下 mips的指令还真好懂 
<adam8157> jyfl987: mips 官网有手册下载
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么手册？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我当时看了点第一卷和第二卷的东西
<adam8157> jyfl987: mips手册
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就看了个 mips汇编程序设计 2003年出的那个 英文的 看起来费劲
<jyfl987> adam8157: 咱们翻译下如何？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你去 x86 的asm, 看完就知道什麼叫費勁了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 譬如这个 http://www.mips.com/products/architectures/mips32/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: MIPS32®
<jyfl987> adam8157: 算了 你不是爱好者 你只是吃这饭的 现在终于摆脱了 避之尤恐不及呢
<adam8157> mips32 的手册, 实际遇到问题, 那些编程书不管用 得看手册
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我知道x86烦 大学的时候看过一个 ibm pc汇编 那个地址模式就给我搞昏头了 搞那么多模式干嘛 真扯淡
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我现在除了基础支持, 只攻内核, 内核爱好者 别的没精力啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个手册有中文的么
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 攻城略地吧。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有吧
<forfun> jyfl987： 看王爽的汇编语言，非常好的书
<forfun> jyfl987： 看看intel手册也可以，第一卷
<adam8157> jyfl987: 内存管理什么的和x86都不一样, 手册王道
 * adam8157 linux x86下汇编看这个 Professional Assembly Language.pdf
<forfun> adam8157： 恩，我买的有纸版的
 * adam8157 但是这本书好多地方极其粗略
<jyfl987> MIPS Assembly Language Programming   adam8157 我看的就是这个阿
<adam8157> forfun: 我也有纸质
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你会搞内核么
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 我以为他只会搞内核。。。
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • 关于kdm，lightdm和关机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352005 小的是在ubuntu基础上安装的kde桌面，已经了解到：如果不启用kdm， 而是用其他如gdm，登录会被认作是会话，在桌面中也就没法关闭系统，只能 先注销会话返回登录窗口，才能关机。 现在感觉lightdm不错，很想换成默认的登陆器，但每次注销会话 ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也是程序员啊谓 我也对程序有爱啊谓 只不过没精力告别的东西
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你给我在内核里放个forth实现 让我可以随便用syscall来调用forth
<forfun> adam8157： 我看这本书的时候，配合phrack.org上那本缓冲区溢出的文章一起看的，非常好
<adam8157> forfun: 这本书讲的太粗, 还是得有一定基础才行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有什么书讲 ld 这类东西的？ 我发现现在到处都是讲c的 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有
<adam8157> jyfl987: Linkers and Loaders.pdf
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是我这几天用android ndk就发现他用不同的linker 这个才发现我知识缺失许多东西 我要补回来
<forfun> adam8157： 看这本书没问题的，呵呵
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这不是微软的人写的么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是吧, 里面*nix
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是吧, 里面*nix为主
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那 这个 讲 linker and loader的前置知识是 x86汇编吧
<forfun> jyfl987： csapp上第七章讲的是link，讲得也非常清晰
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不用
<jyfl987> forfun: 哦 csapp我倒是可以去看看 
<adam8157> forfun: csapp讲link没这本详细
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不用就好 这个书的中文版我有 在一个 叫什么 old linux的论坛搞来的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不如你去豆瓣开个书单吧
<forfun> adam8157： 恩，不过我是看csapp入门的，呵呵
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有本国内的叫"程序员的自我修养 连接器与加载器"
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没豆瓣...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 这个书我知道 李先静写的 我一直关注他的 ftk
<adam8157> jyfl987: 链接加载这块儿对嵌入式很重要
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 等我有空做个网站 专门存放这种 list dict的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这些神书 大家一般都知道的吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可能你基础书看的少吧
<supercatexpert> 用gas应该是可以跨平台的吧
<Kandu> 只能說 gas 可以產生多平台的可執行/可鏈接檔
<Kandu> jyfl987: 剛剛的意思是，現在開發時暫用 x86 做執行/調試平台
<gebjgd> IRC又断开过？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是的 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是半路出家 所以不知道哪些是基础嘛 你给我开个基础书单
<adam8157> jyfl987: 神马专业来着?
<jyfl987> 那个程序员的自我修养 貌似没有pdf 只能买了
<jyfl987> adam8157: cs阿
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你又不会其他平台的
<supercatexpert> 用QEMU跑过Debian的ARM版本……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好啊 我回去列个单子给你发邮件吧(我看的书
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不會可以學的
<supercatexpert> 其实可以的话，我也可以考虑把Debian整到我的开发板上?~
<supercatexpert> 不过内核要自己打包，比较麻烦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看英文那本好咯 自我修养那本书名真雷人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你看我高三時，也就星期天回家碰碰電腦，還不是半年就學好 186 asm 了
 * RavenChan 中枪
<jyfl987> http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=20695280#catalog   adam8157你看 这本 
 * adam8157 今天A股反而涨了...
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 链接器和加载器 - 图书 - 当当网
<supercatexpert> Kandu: 高中时期的学习能力还是很强的~~~
<jyfl987> Kandu: 但是我工作了 发现工作了没那么多时间来学习呢 我打算赚点钱 然后去读书 额
<RavenChan> supercatexpert, 主要是现在没动力了...
<supercatexpert> 是啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 貌似就是我那本英文的翻译版
<Kandu> jyfl987: 現在的鏈接技術裡，動態鏈接是比較多餘的，錯誤設計的產物，不用了解太多的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 昨天我们组买了1000的书 我自己买了小400 京东半价后就是200
<supercatexpert> 乃说的动态链接是指?
<supercatexpert> Shared Object/DLL这类么?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: so
<Kandu> supercatexpert: 是的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是么 但是不是大多数都是动态链接么
<supercatexpert> Shared Object是错误的设计?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我靠 你买那么多书 给我基本看看吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，錯誤已經產生，大家就將錯就錯了
<supercatexpert> 不动态链接，难道每个程序都自己静态包含一个?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这不是扯么 如果不动态链接 发布时候软件得多大呢
<supercatexpert> 内存也吃不消啊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352006 第一次用linux，遇到几个问题，本菜向大家求教 1、 安装完ubuntu11.10后，搜索到无线网络并且连上，可无论如何都上不了网不知为何。 2、如何安装gnome3.02？网上下载了安装包后解压，不知道怎么安装，用apt -get 老提示“E：未发现安装包” 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: UNIX网络编程 TCPIP 具体数学 一个操作系统的实现 Debug Hacks
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我到時候寫篇日誌說明下吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 而且有个库修改下实现 所有用到的软件都要修改自己 多麻烦
<RavenChan> kandu, 为什么这么说？
<supercatexpert> 是啊，想知道一下乃的理由
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好 看你如何大放厥词 不过现在内存大了 硬盘也大了 你这样想法的人又多了
<supercatexpert> so还可以做到运行时加载，比如各种插件
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以前好像在这里 还是qq上碰到个人 把他写的 自己写操作系统的书给我看了 可惜我没保存下来 
<jyfl987> 只记得他是在日华人 反正不像是于渊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己动手写操作系统? 这本是上一版
<RavenChan> kandu, 你的意思是说都应该静态链接，还是你有更好的方案？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你倒是可以写个日记 把自己写操作系统的经验记录下来
<adam8157> Kandu: 这种书你有发言权
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是于渊
<adam8157> Kandu: 你看的神码书
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你买的是 osdi吧 操作系统设计与实现
<adam8157> jyfl987: Orange S：一个操作系统的实现（附CD光盘1张）
<liuhaitao> hi
<jyfl987> 不知道为何 没有人玩minix3
<sevk> liuhaitao, 好  ㍧ 
<Kandu> supercatexpert, RavenChan: 不用急，以後再說
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你要记住 不要忘记了 最后弄个todo 
<jyfl987> 我现在工作全是todo 驱动
<Kandu> adam8157: 記得上次說過了
<adam8157> Kandu: 我不几道
<adam8157> 说说看 我这方面缺的很
<liuhaitao> ubuntu 11.10后我的intel865pe主板需要在grub里指定acpi=off才能开机，这样开机后无法完全关机。以前的版本支持acpi没问题的。有人知道怎么办吗？
<adam8157> Kandu: 我 王*那本
<adam8157> 王爽 你跟我说过, 只看这本就动手写了?
<RavenChan> liuhaitao, 不加acpi=off开机会怎样？
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 遇到过
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 内核问题
<liuhaitao> RavenChan: 开不了机。没有任何字符提示。用recovery模式开机，能开到识别电源键。
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 我以前的老机器就是这样。必须加上noapic acpi=off
<forfun> adam8157： 王爽那本仅仅是入门……
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 新机器没有遇到过
<forfun> adam8157： 入门中的入门……虽然是本很好的书
<adam8157> forfun: 我没看过...
<liuhaitao> intel的主板，而且其实也不算太旧。。。
<Kandu> adam8157: intel amd 的 manual scsi 總線和 ide 接口 vesa 手冊... multiboot manual... 亂七八糟一堆
<RavenChan> liuhaitao, 不清楚，没遇到过.... 识别电源键是什么意思？
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 我的那个是i845
 * adam8157 昨天该买一本的 没想起来!!!
<adam8157> Kandu: ...神童
<liuhaitao> gebjgd: RavenChan: 我觉得不一定是ubuntu的问题，用老内核2.6.38是能开机的。换到新的3.0内核就开不了了
 * Kandu 吹完牛，code 去
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 试试看noapic
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: reboot=b
<liuhaitao> gebjgd: noacpi吧？这个和acpi=off是等效的呀
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: noapic != acpi=off
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 自己查内核参数去
<liuhaitao> noacpi后可以开机、重启，但不能关机。关了后显卡其实在通电，显卡风扇在动。显示器不是显示没有信号。
 * adam8157 昨天忘买了 于是下了一本电子版 =,=
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们每个月都有买么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不如你们买电子书好了 电子书可以分享
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们的那个只能用来培训 买书貌似不行
<jyfl987> 额 我们倒是有一个月100的买书报销额
<adam8157> jyfl987: kindle版的有需要可以提申请买, amazon.com的原版书也可以买
<jyfl987> 不过报销麻烦 我都懒得去报销
<flh> DBLobster: 失败失败真蛋痛
<RavenChan> liuhaitao, 不管怎么说你都应该把错误信息扔给google看看有没有人有相同问题
<RavenChan> liuhaitao, 如果没有的话你最好报一个bug给ubuntu
<flh> 外面的操场有人在表演，于时节有点不入格
<gebjgd> flh: 话说你用的colinux只有32位的
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 这个是内核问题。和ubuntu关系不大
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 他换了发行版还是一样的
<flh> gebjgd: 为什么非得64位才入流？
<gebjgd> flh: 不是入流
<gebjgd> flh: 你有4G内存。跑32位系统？
<liuhaitao> RavenChan: 我当然google了好久。报bug我都不知道怎么报，因为没有bug的记录文件，手动报bug?
<gebjgd> flh: 钱烧的？
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 应该优先报bug给发行版
<flh> gebjgd: 我跑server 2003 作宿主机
<RavenChan> liuhaitao, 大概只能手动了.... 拍个照吧...
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 没用。我上次是找的内核bug
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/684e1b31tw1dmpix62xnhj.jpg
<jyfl987> flh: 这个太无聊了吧 我记得你以前不是还给过我linux账户么
<gebjgd> flh: 32位的？
<roylez> adam8157: 京东有啥好书？
<adam8157> roylez: 好书很多啊
<flh> gebjgd: server2003是３２位的
<liuhaitao> 大家会不会觉得 ，11.10慢了好多好多，最简单的扫雷窗口最大化，卡得十分离谱
<palomino|working> 我买了本猫叔的 , roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 举例
<liuhaitao> 我以为我那台老P4硬件跟不上了，在办公电脑上的E5200上试过，一样卡
<roylez> palomino|working: 想不到你好这口
<adam8157> UNIX网络编程 TCPIP 具体数学 一个操作系统的实现 Debug Hacks
<flh> gebjgd: server2003好像可支持１６Ｇ，，，
<adam8157> roylez: 我昨天买的
<RavenChan> liuhaitai, 显卡问题吧？
<jyfl987> adam8157: debug hacks是讲什么的？
<flh> jyfl987: 不记得什么了？唉
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 垃圾ubuntu就这样
<jyfl987> flh: 我可记得你id的 你是在大学里做网管的 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 讲如何分析错误解决错误 以及利用gdb 反汇编纠错
<roylez> adam8157: ....看名字就懒得看了
<jyfl987> adam8157: hoho
<roylez> jyfl987: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67cbd742jw1dmoj3j2ql4j.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 你要买文学类么
<flh> jyfl987: 我自己都管不了，天啊，这个秋天的恶梦
<jyfl987> roylez: 文艺仿古的 不就是我们那的风格么 我家的房子就是那样的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还可以买文学类？
<liuhaitao> RavenChan: 你试一下，扫雷，最大化运行，看看能玩不
<flh> gebjgd: win2k3的系统还可以用用吧？
<roylez> adam8157: 不买，我攒钱对抗通货膨胀
<gebjgd> flh: 上2008
<gebjgd> flh: 奥运会版
<jyfl987> roylez: 攒钱怎么对抗？ 攒钱岂不是在给通货膨胀加油么
<flh> gebjgd: 下午特地装了个vmvbox,再debian,再弄远程，又败了，
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 还有奥运版？
<roylez> jyfl987: 。
<jyfl987> flh: kvm
<supercatexpert> ……通货膨胀还攒钱不是让钱变成废纸么……
<flh> gebjgd: ２００８Ｒ２，只上VHD
<supercatexpert> flh: 乃的CPU有虚拟化支持么?
<supercatexpert> 我的KVM里面有2008R2
<flh> supercatexpert: 有的，
<supercatexpert> 那跑KVM吧~
<gebjgd> jyfl987: XD
<jyfl987> 日本人有搞kvm for win32
<supercatexpert> KVM for FreeBSD貌似已经有了吧
<flh> supercatexpert: 目前我转到了win
<flh> supercatexpert: 所以想化时间打理一下虚拟系统
<DBLobster> flh 搞真机吧
<DBLobster> flh 弄钱搞真机吧
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 你那样的老机器也就是跑个lxde
<RavenChan> 话说kvm比xen快？
<DBLobster> 我跑了 OpenVZ 真不错
<flh> DBLobster: 真机有的debian,特地在　win上寻开心
<RavenChan> openvz不是虚拟机吧....
<jyfl987> 我想要个 lin上跑的 对 显卡支持不错的vm 
<jyfl987> 我现在用kvm跑的win32 刷新是噩梦阿
<liuhaitao> gebjgd: 不是吧，E5200+2G，这个也叫老机器？商用办公电脑来的喔
<DBLobster> 不是高性能计算, 别搞神马虚拟机
<DBLobster> 自讨苦吃
<supercatexpert> OpenVZ是操作系统级别的虚拟化
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: ubuntu的破界面费资源
<adam8157> roylez: 买书是赚钱的
<supercatexpert> 不是完全的虚拟机
<RavenChan> jyfl987, vmware?
<gebjgd> liuhaitao: 还不老机器
<RavenChan> jyfl987, vmware?
<flh> DBLobster: 虚拟不是硬道理，的确
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 我没试过 vmware不是ms的了么
<RavenChan> supercatexpert, container而已吧？
<supercatexpert> KVM是跑不了3D效果的
<supercatexpert> VMware是EMC的……
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 不是的吧....
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 哦 是 virtual pc
<supercatexpert> E5200没虚拟化，E5300就有，这个是一个杯具
<RavenChan> vmware, 大概是3d最好的了吧？
<supercatexpert> VMware支持Dx加速
<supercatexpert> 我在Linux下都可以开启VM里面的Win7的Aero
<RavenChan> 要是有vt-d/iommu就不用纠结这个了吧，应该能用host的显卡的
<flh> 我上hp m2000风扇死掉了，冬天快来吧
<supercatexpert> 换个风扇就是了
<flh> supercatexpert: 不值钱的本，换，不太值
<gebjgd> flh: 自己修风扇
<supercatexpert> 风扇也不值几个钱吧
<supercatexpert> 自己修!
<supercatexpert> 不过HP的本子貌似不好拆……
<flh> gebjgd: 可能会换一下，我才换上硬盘３２０Ｇ
<RavenChan> archl, 好久不见....
<flh> 我新本的硬盘才只有２５０Ｇ
<jyfl987> 诶 我喜欢qemu阿
<supercatexpert> 我本子是2个硬盘~~~
<jyfl987> 我的机器 i7 2600 16Gram 不玩点游戏可惜了
<supercatexpert> QEMU一般是做KVM的前端用~
<flh> supercatexpert: ??自己装上去的？
<supercatexpert> flh: 拆掉光驱装的
<gebjgd> supercatexpert: raid1?
<supercatexpert> 我是用libvirt管理虚拟机的
<flh> supercatexpert: 真是会折腾啊
<supercatexpert> 必然不是RAID1
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 玩游戏去win下吧，或者wine....
<gebjgd> flh: 自己拆啊。我所有的笔记本都拆过
<supercatexpert> 我没组阵列
<gebjgd> supercatexpert: 双硬盘不弄raid1?
<gebjgd> supercatexpert: 那你太蛋疼了
<archl> RavenChan: 没有把。
<supercatexpert> RAID1? 乃要我2个硬盘当1个用啊
<gebjgd> supercatexpert: 双硬盘raid1路过
<flh> gebjgd: 本本也raidl?
<gebjgd> 笔记本
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 我本来打算买个硬盘来搞的 结果泰国洪水 nnd
<supercatexpert> RAID1不过是实时备份而已
<gebjgd> flh: 恩
<archl> RavenChan: 我是多个 nick的， jiero dungeon-jiero luojie-dune 都是。
<gebjgd> 要的就是安全
<supercatexpert> ……我有移动硬盘备份的……
<jyfl987> archl: 烂pp
<archl> jyfl987: 云帆你没资格说我
<supercatexpert> 还有双份DVD刻盘
<flh> 真有人能折腾，比比他们
<jyfl987> archl: 咋没资格
<gebjgd> supercatexpert: 移动硬盘备份。笑掉大牙
<GNUdog> adam8157: offlineimap 咋样？
<archl> jyfl987: 你有资格说我。
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: dvd有时间的
<gebjgd> supercatexpert: linux的HA都被你忽略了
<archl> jyfl987: 不过你也有好多。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 我现在都不换马甲了
<archl> jyfl987: 告诉我几个。。。
<supercatexpert> DVD我都会半年更新一次的
<jyfl987> archl: 我有好多 但是基本不用了 不像你 换来换去
<jyfl987> 你还真无聊阿 假如买不到dvd刻录机了怎么办
<archl> jyfl987: 我是在别人电脑上就用 dungeon 开头的。
<archl> jyfl987: 玩游戏就用 archl
<jyfl987> 还是记自己脑子里吧
<gebjgd> DVD 半年。
<flh> gebjgd: 再缺钱，也要上一台台式机，是不是？
<gebjgd> 真是安全极了
<jyfl987> 来吧 背 字节序列好了
<gebjgd> flh: 不知道
<gebjgd> flh: 再缺钱也得有房子吧？
<gebjgd> flh: 再缺钱也得有车子吧？
<gebjgd> flh: 再缺钱也得有孩子吧？
<gebjgd> flh: 你都有了？
<flh> gebjgd: 贪心
<archl> gebjgd: 我要有独立显卡了 nforce fx5200
<gebjgd> flh: 这叫贪心？
<gebjgd> archl: 超强啊
<supercatexpert> 5200……
<gebjgd> flh: 这叫基本的生活必需品
<flh> gebjgd: 车子两轮，房子公家，孩子共享，
<gebjgd> archl: 5200能上天了
<archl> supercatexpert: 这样我就可以运行 GNOME-Shell 了。
<flh> gebjgd: 妻子，不确定
<adam8157> GNUdog: 挺好
<gebjgd> archl: ati集成显卡跑gnome3的路过
<supercatexpert> 我的平板都可以跑GNOME-Shell……
<GNUdog> adam8157: 考虑要不要用回 mutt 了
<jyfl987>  supercatexpert 你什么板子?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 但是要有个脚本一会儿检测一下是否挂了 挂了就再启动...
<GNUdog> =.=
<supercatexpert> Intel Atom的CPU
<GNUdog> 那我还是继续 mail.app 好了
<supercatexpert> 能跑很正常的吧
<archl> gebjgd: 知道啊。。。恐怕以前的用过的 32MB ATI9000 集成显卡都可以，Urban Terror 都 70FPS。
<jyfl987> e  费电
<archl> supercatexpert: 不一定喔。
<supercatexpert> 是费电，还热
<liuhaitao> empathy能支持飞鸽协议不
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不喜欢用cron 写了个这个 https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/mra-guard
<supercatexpert> 不过这个平板不是我自己买，无所谓了
<archl> tenzu: 买了 Humble Bundle 了吗？
<flh> 秋雨空外纷纷落个不停，蛋痛的日子何时结束。问问苍天
<archl> flh: 你会 javascript 吗？
<flh> archl: 不会，
<archl> flh: 学，帮我。
<flh> archl: 我在这里只是允数，占个坑
<archl> flh: 我也是
<jyfl987> archl: 你要帮我移民 我就帮你 lol
<archl> jyfl987: 没门。
<archl> jyfl987: 我帮不到你。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你和他结婚就可以了
<archl> jyfl987: 你做个好东西，然后去申请美国
<archl> jyfl987: 就是这样。
<jyfl987> archl: 对阿 跟你结婚就行了
<archl> jyfl987: 做个能让你出名的东西。
<jyfl987> archl: 美国不好 我喜欢地多人少的国家
<adam8157> jyfl987: 美国就是...
<archl> jyfl987: 去拿到美国的，世界随处走。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 美国人可不少了 
<archl> jyfl987: 不懂？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 密度还要低? 南极.
<jyfl987> archl: 美国不好 有恐怖分子关照
<archl> jyfl987: 笨，恐怖分子不理你这连英语都不好的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 加国 白澳 都是地多人少的阿
<flh> archl: 最好的地方是天堂
<archl> flh: 笨。
<jyfl987> archl: 哼哼 
<archl> flh: 天堂多没意思。
<flh> archl: 那就苏杭吧
<archl> jyfl987: 你都认为自己这么背。
<archl> flh: 你就在那里把。
<zoombut> ...
<jyfl987> archl: 还是跟你结婚快 直接拿白澳的护照了
<zoombut> 我  也想肉身饭墙。。
<archl> flh: 去夏威夷把。
<flh> archl: 我在丽水，水下，阎王跟我的
<archl> jyfl987: 无聊的。
<jyfl987> archl: 你有妹妹也可以介绍给我 hoho
<archl> jyfl987: 我讨厌这样的聊天方式。
<archl> jyfl987: 喔。我没有。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 没办法 世界就是这样 我讨厌这样的网络 可惜我又翻墙不出去 就只好忍受了
<archl> jyfl987: 我倒是觉得很多我想要的互联网上都没有。
<flh> 我们的钱是人币，所以不好用，有限制的
<archl> jyfl987: 人就是有想法，想要什么，然后看为啥没有。
 * archl 想要很多东西，都不存在呢。
<jyfl987> archl:  因为你现实中拥有的比较多 所以对网络不依赖 我们现实中都被剥夺了一切 只好向着网络来寻找虚拟替代物
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 我最近5年一共有不到 10件新衣服+鞋子。
<jyfl987> archl: 这就好比 冠西哥 那种人 是不屑于上网来看 porn的  因为他现实已经有了 而且太多了 
<jyfl987> archl: 不少了 
<archl> jyfl987: 其实是每个人想要的不同。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 打倒调和主义
<archl> jyfl987: 我要是选择去餐馆，自己绝对不会去中餐馆——小时候在中餐馆里饿的次数太多了——没有我能吃的。
<archl> jyfl987: 调和主义？
<flh> gebjgd: linux的桌面能调到windows下，效率又高，太诱人了
<archl> jyfl987: 我就是这么被孤立的。。。
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • 做过gtk ,gstreamer的麻烦过来帮帮忙分析一下可能原因 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352015 Code: g_videoWindow->drawear = gtk_drawing_area_new(); g_return_if_fail (g_videoWindow->drawear != NULL); gtk_container_add(GTK_CONTAINER(g_videoWindow->window), g_videoWindow->drawear); start_player(GTK_WIDGET(g_videoWindow->window),                  g_videoWindow->drawear,    ...
<flh> gebjgd: 有诱人，就让人纠结
<flh> sevk: 也太买力了，适当来一点就是了
<gebjgd> flh: 那就用linux好了
<archl> jyfl987: 别人要得，我未必要，然后我就单独出来了。。。
<archl> fl
<jyfl987> archl: 总之我们讨论的是 ability 你可以拥有那些 只是你自己不想而已 而我们是我们想拥有那些 但是有关部门告诉我们不可以
<sevk> flh, 我们都在谈论你最喜欢的颜色。  ㍧ 
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 火星最地多人少了...
<gebjgd> flh: 那是机器人
<flh> gebjgd: 在linux，感觉孤单，没什么事做，要做的又不会
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 如果可以把我送过去 有什么不可以呢
<gebjgd> flh: 一点都不孤单
<gebjgd> flh: 能做的事情多了
<flh> gebjgd: 谁有你那么深的道行啊，我才是个门外汉
<gebjgd> flh: 把你的win删了。用上几年，你就有道行了
<jyfl987> flh: 我什么都不懂 现在都已经是 linux only了
<flh> gebjgd: 那样的代价，的确太大了，
<jyfl987> flh: 我正为完全没win32苦恼
<gebjgd> flh: 怎么大了？
<Zypeh> 文件管理器与窗口管理器是不同的东西？？
<flh> jyfl987: 两者兼备，所以我追求colinux
<jyfl987> flh: colinux根本不是人玩的 
<flh> jyfl987: 是不好玩，我才纠结，而玩的人也不多，特别是图形这一关
<flh> jyfl987: 我想，既然钟情它，是有道理的
<DBLobster> coLinux 不错的, 一台机器就可以搞 Wine 的开发了.
<jyfl987> flh: 我觉得你应该把你的逻辑推而广之 之所以玩的人不多 也是有道理的
<jyfl987> 最好是微内核 让kernel 和nt都跑起来
<gebjgd> 不支持x64
<RavenChan> colinux效率不高啊，而且输入法相当有问题
<DBLobster> coLinux 效率不错, 输入法我也没发现问题. 记得, 输入法是运行在客户端(linux)中的
<flh> DBLobster: 正解
<gebjgd> RavenChan: ssh过去。无所谓输入法了
<DBLobster> 妄图用 Win 下的输入法在 X 中输入东西, 你会很 Happy
<flh> gebjgd: 你这家伙也玩过
<DBLobster> 当年没那么多电脑的时候, 会用到的
<RavenChan> 改进这么大么......我最近用colinux已经是2，3年前了
<gebjgd> DBLobster: 向来这么用
<gebjgd> DBLobster: 没发现什么问题
<flh> RavenChan: 我是五年前就用了，只是用得不太好
<RavenChan> colinux的x不是跑在win里的xming还是什么的么？
<gebjgd> DBLobster: 何况我说的是ssh 没带-X
<jyfl987> 我也是 好久以前用的colinux
<RavenChan> 为什么不能用win的输入法？
<jyfl987> 无聊得很
<adam8157> gfrog: "实验室来了个怪怪的师妹"  RH 版 "哎呀呀，这个小实习生。。。 是真笨啊还是装笨。。。"
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们也来个女实习了？
<flh> gfrog:  hi
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们组没有
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Caspar那边怎么样了?
<flh> RavenChan: 在windows下，用putty.exe登录，输入法照样用win的
<hamo> adam8157: 什么情况？
<archl> RavenChan: 你开始用 colinux ？
 * archl 没用过。。。
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 他说会看了...
<archl> jyfl987: 明白了。
<supercatexpert> o
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog的twitter
<ben0723> 如何解决11.10散热问题啊```
<ben0723> 笔记本烫的不行啊 
<supercatexpert> 散热? 估计是ACPI兼容不良吧
<hamo> adam8157: 他们组来了个女实习生？？？！！！
<supercatexpert> 我的本子现在CPU一般只有45摄氏度左右
<gebjgd> ben0723: cpufreq-set -g powersave
<jyfl987> archl: 你明白什么
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<jyfl987> 我现在基本都是开平板玩了
<flh> RavenChan: 还有一个透明的pei3721.exe,可代替putty.exe
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你懂得真多
<jyfl987> 可惜还没刷到android 3.2
<roylez> palomino|working: 出来遛遛
<gfrog> flh: ih
<hamo> gfrog: 你们组来了个“女”实习生？？？
<gfrog> hamo: 早就有
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, ^^^^^^^^^^^
<roylez> tenzu: 就你在...
 * hamo 求女实习生啊！！！
<supercatexpert> ……
<flh> RavenChan: 还有一个可实现透明的pietty0327.exe
<adam8157> hamo: 你通吃啊?
<roylez> hamo: ....蛤蟆想吃啥肉了？
<ben0723> gebjgd: Thanks
<tenzu> 我换成colloquy了，所以有提示
<gad-zllang> 前些天在vbox下装的UB11.04，昨天晚上升11.10　悲剧启动不了x了，说no found screen，这显示驱动还要重新搞？
<RavenChan> flh, 就是说只用终端么，那不如上cygwin/ msys之类的
<gfrog> hamo: 勇敢的上吧，少年！
<supercatexpert> gad-zllang: 必须的
<hamo> adam8157: 啥叫通吃...我很正常的好不...
<gfrog> hamo: 正常？ 正常的男女通吃？
<flh> RavenChan: 如果你不喜欢终端，那是另外的事了。有什么办法
<hamo> roylez: 小女实习生...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧 通吃
<gad-zllang> supercatexpert: 能有回答不错了，那得重新去弄驱动。
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺的k4又被围观了。。。 坚定了我收touch的想法
<ben0723> 移动宽带不给力啊  更新半天没反应``
 * adam8157 给hamo求交友 男女不限
<gad-zllang> supercatexpert: 哪里去找这驱动呢，去vbox找？
<RavenChan> flh, 我是说cygwin就很好了，为什么要用colinux呢
<supercatexpert> VBox的增强驱动啊
 * hamo ..............................................
<gfrog> adam8157: 给hamo求交友，物种不限
<roylez> hamo: 金蟾长老....
<adam8157> gfrog: 啦啦啦
<ben0723> VBOX和ＫＶＭ 哪哥好用啊？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝水么
<gfrog> ben0723: KVM！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太冷了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝热的
<flh> RavenChan: cygwin,我安装了，但安装软件不方便，也不多一样的，是不是？
<ben0723> ＫＶＭ 有无缝吗？
<gad-zllang> supercatexpert: 重新装一次那东东就可以了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ==
<supercatexpert> KVM的I/O处理能力很变态，但是图形性能很差
<supercatexpert> 是的
<supercatexpert> 自己权衡
<gad-zllang> supercatexpert: tks,
<gfrog> ben0723: 无缝咩？ 你桌面用？ 桌面上spice，很爽
 * MeaCulpa pietty 透明不错
<adam8157> hamo: 长老匿了?
<sunwilston> 是就说做服务器很不错
<flh> RavenChan: cygwin,想请教，安装软件有什么方便的方法木有？
<ben0723> 我就只要虚拟一个ＸＰ  然后用一些工作需要的软件就可以了 
<supercatexpert> Debian Squeeze没spice的泪奔……
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就是putty的台湾fork版?
 * hamo 匿了
 * gfrog 一直认为spice是远程桌面应用的一项革新。
<GNUdog> virtio 略显强大
<supercatexpert> 我等Debian Wheezy了
<RavenChan> flh, 就用那官方的安装程序不好么....
<gfrog> GNUdog: virtio灰常灰常强大，直逼pv的性能呀
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯嗯 测过一个Virtio
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 正在测试。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352018 http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-11-02 16:05 
 * hamo 表示你们都是怪叔叔...
<supercatexpert> virtio的性能……我在虚拟机里面10分钟装完2008R2
<supercatexpert> 这个太鬼畜了……
<flh> RavenChan: 是真心，我每安装一个软件，要切换到win下，中间得点多次鼠标，
<flh> RavenChan: 如果cygwin 也能apt-get 那样，我还真会喜欢她
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ye
<supercatexpert> virtio包含了磁盘和网卡的
 * gfrog 似乎vbox也可以用kvm和virtio了，这样的话有个方便的前端也不错哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roger
 * adam8157 给hamo求交友啦 男女不限
 * gfrog 给hamo求交友，物种不限
<supercatexpert> Red Hat还发布过带数字签名的Windows Virtio驱动的
<adam8157> gfrog: virt-manager 比较方便...
<supercatexpert> 我就是用virt-manager的
<flh> gfrog: 下行vbox了一下，虚拟系统慢，没劲
<supercatexpert> 2008R2必须装有数字签名的驱动
<gfrog> supercatexpert: virtio过了WHQL的
<gebjgd> macvlan更牛逼
<supercatexpert> 是啊，所以说的嘛
<gfrog> flh: 你没配置好
<flh> supercatexpert: 兼容性可以
<supercatexpert> RH官方给的那个驱动镜像就是带WHQL的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我用upstream的virt-manager非常蛋疼。。。
<supercatexpert> Virtio, cache=writeback，性能超好
<flh> gfrog: 听你这么一说，得用点心玩儿下
<gfrog> supercatexpert: 你太牛逼了。。。 竟然敢这么用
<supercatexpert> 不过cache=writeback是我自己改配置文件出来的
<flh> supercatexpert: 兼容性可以，xp的驱动一样可以用的的，的
<supercatexpert> 我本子，又不怕断电……
<gfrog> supercatexpert: 不怕死机？
<supercatexpert> 几率很低的
<gfrog> supercatexpert: 哦，这个参数已经被打入冷宫了，以后不会支持了。。。
<supercatexpert> 不支持也没关系，反正virtio的速度可以了
<adam8157> - -!
<gfrog> supercatexpert: 当然他还会在那，给你这种勇敢的人士
<adam8157> - -!
<tenzu_> tenzu: testing
<flh> gfrog: 我的前提是：win下xbox,
<supercatexpert> XBox?
<tenzu> tenzu_: acquired!
<gfrog> flh: xbox？
<supercatexpert> 怎么又变成游戏主机了?
<flh> supercatexpert: 缩写了，记不住　
<gebjgd> flh: vbox
<flh> VirtualBox
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ Exception KeyboardInterrupt in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib64/python2.7/threading.pyc'> ignored  
<flh> VirtualBox这个长长长的名字，太难记了，天啊
<tenzu_> ／reconnect
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你啥情况？
<gfrog> flh: 这还长。。。
<supercatexpert> cache模式设定为writethrough就OK了吧
<Zypeh> 文件管理器与窗口管理器是不同的东西？？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ yum check-update ^C
<supercatexpert> 必然不是同一个东西!
<flh> 比起flh三个字母长多了
<gfrog> supercatexpert: cache=none
<flh> gebjgd: 比起flh三个字母长多了
<supercatexpert> nautilus, metacity……
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你^c了。。。 自然有异常呀
<Zypeh> FVWM 是用什么窗口管理器？？
<supercatexpert> FVWM本身就是窗口管理器
<tenzu> 行，不错，挺好
<gfrog> Zypeh: 你这问题问的。。。
<flh> Zypeh: 你说的就是
<supercatexpert> 我用qcow2格式，还要cache=none?
<gfrog> supercatexpert: 嗯哼，没cache效率也不错，为了安全，还是去掉cache的好
<Zypeh> FVWM 是用什么文件管理器（刚刚打错了)
<tenzu> > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 好吧。。
<sevk> tenzu, 2011-11-02 16:24:03 +0800
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，你想说明什么问题？
<flh> Zypeh: 能打开分区，看得见文件，就能rm 呀
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 算了。。等正式版之後看看有木有人跟吾一樣情況
<Zypeh> flhFVWM 是用什么文件管理器??（刚刚打错了)
<Zypeh> flh:我问的是FVWM 是用什么文件管理器??
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 说说吧，兴许是个bug哪
<supercatexpert> FVWM没有默认文件管理器
<supercatexpert> 可以自己随便配
<flh> Zypeh: 回答不了，其实它也管理电脑上的文件啊
 * Zypeh 不懂原理
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 不是bug
<supercatexpert> 文件管理器很多的，乃可以自己试着装一个看看
<supercatexpert> 除了GNOME的nautilus和KDE的dolphin
<flh> Zypeh: 有时我安装一个thunar来管理一下文件
<supercatexpert> thunar就是一个轻量级的文件管理器
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 竟然这么主动的归结为rp问题，你是个好人
<William-pan> 下班了，走了各位
<archl> supercatexpert: 不用文件管理器也好。
<supercatexpert> 当然可以
<Zypeh> flh, supercatexpert ，不是每个系统都要用文件管理器吗？？
<archl> flh: 不用文件管理器也好。
<supercatexpert> 只是有中文名字的时候方便点
<supercatexpert> 没有X11都可以，要文件管理器干啥……
<tenzu> tenzu: testing
<tenzu> > Time.now
<supercatexpert> 一个Shell足以完成大部分工作了
<flh> archl: 可能他的意思是图形化的文件管理器
<sevk> tenzu, 2011-11-02 16:28:28 +0800
<archl> tenzu: 入手了 Humble 了吗？
<supercatexpert> 我知道他是说UI的
<GNUdog> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/5d738637jw1dmpklcv6l4j.jpg
<archl> Zypeh: 用 gnome-activity-journal
<tenzu> archl: 没。。。没visa卡。。。
<archl> Zypeh: 直接在程序内管理文件。
<archl> tenzu: paypal
<tenzu> archl: 也没有。。。
<archl> tenzu: 喔。我都不足 $3
<flh> Zypeh: 既然linux了，管理文件就不要图形化的工具，命令行方便
<gebjgd> flh: 谬论
<tenzu> archl: 我还在犹豫要不要买, 虽然这次的游戏看着还不错
<RavenChan> nightmare commander...
<gebjgd> flh: linux照样跑图形桌面
<tenzu> archl: 借别人的visa好麻烦
 * archl 在e16下用xfe
<supercatexpert> Linux下的UI更多的是辅助作用，而非完全是必须的
<RavenChan> tenzu, paypal似乎吃银联卡的
<archl> tenzu:  麻烦么。
<flh> gebjgd: 我有时也用，只是为了好看，看看
<archl> supercatexpert: 。。。错误。。。你的linux是你的。
<supercatexpert> 虽然我在Linux下也做带UI的程序开发吧~~~
<archl> supercatexpert: 我的linux是基本不用 cli
<tenzu> RavenChan: 我只有个储蓄卡...还不是国内的
<tenzu> archl: 嗯嗯, 不好意思总去借
<archl> tenzu: 储蓄卡就行了。
<archl> tenzu: 我也是储蓄卡，然后挂到 paypal上。
<archl> tenzu: 相当于预支。
<archl> tenzu: 10天后付都没扣钱。
<tenzu> archl: 似乎要先转账才能用?
<archl> 不用。
<tenzu> archl: 你买了送我吧
<archl> tenzu: 说了，银行平衡 0。 先买了，然后充钱。
<supercatexpert> archl: 我是混着用的
<archl> tenzu: 我想让你买了送我呢。
<RavenChan> 没人知道nightmare commander么
<archl> supercatexpert: 。。。
<tenzu> archl: 我已经连买三个了
<supercatexpert> 我自己都用GTK+写东西，没UI当然不行~
<archl> tenzu: 我也是
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ...
<gebjgd> RavenChan: nc
<archl> RavenChan: 那个是 cli的把。。。
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 几年前就用过了
<tenzu> archl: 感觉上一个太坑爹, 那游戏我也不爱玩
<archl> tenzu: 对偶。。。我上个没买。。。
<RavenChan> gebjgd如何？
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 当然好用
<tenzu> archl: 我去怂恿同事买
<flh> 又聊到哪儿去了？？？
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 没gui的时候用用而已
<archl> tenzu: 我看到一个 digitanks。 www.digitanks.com 还想你买了，交换。
<archl> 哈哈
 * RavenChan 一般用rox
<shenme> 今天这里都这么热闹，囧
<tenzu> archl: 如果我怂恿同事成功了就发你一份
<Zypeh> RavenChan, rox 会很难用吗？？
<archl> shenme: 刚才还是内核讨论，现在都是闲聊
<archl> Zypeh: 设置麻烦。
<adam8157> gfrog: google reader, press e, foobar@free.kindle.com
<archl> RavenChan: 发配置文件。
<supercatexpert> 我还是直接用GNOME的，已经懒得去配一套桌面环境了
<hamo> archl: 频道里还出现过内核讨论？
<RavenChan> archl, 我啥也没设置...
<archl> hamo: 刚才adam他们似乎是。
<shenme> 你们说的rox什么的是啥啊
<archl> RavenChan: 默认的mime ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> REG 是什麼意思？？
<archl> shenme:  rox filer
<Zypeh> shenme, 我很同情你
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦，我把每天的feed都聚合一下扔进kindle了，这样就可以摆脱GR了
<archl> tenzu: :D
<archl> tenzu: 算了，你成功了，我就把 hedgewars翻译完。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 去簽名抗議 GR 被封印，，或者封殺
<RavenChan> archl, mime我都是慢慢攒起来的
<archl> RavenChan: 。。。
<flh> gfrog: 新版vbox，有远程桌面，如何弄？
<archl> RavenChan: 作死。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我41个订阅 kindle要搞死的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 反正对我没影响，我都好几个月没上GR了
<shenme> 求rss进kindle教程
<gfrog> flh: vnc么？
<archl> RavenChan: 学过 javascript 吗？
<flh> gfrog: 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯，也是，，吾都幾年沒有看過了。。 自從有了  freessh
<flh> gfrog: 设置时，有３３８９端口，可我的虚拟系统是debian
<archl> lainme:  教我学 javascript 吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: http://reader.dogear.mobi/
<sevk> gfrog ⇪ ti: Kindle's Google reader
 * jyfl987 FUA
<Zypeh> 有谁有用过Backtrack的？？
 * RavenChan 傻x了，是midnight commander...
<shenme> 前天刚到了kindle4
<gfrog> flh: 那就rdesktop呀，那玩意不管guest是啥系统
<RavenChan> archl, 去看w3cschool
<shenme> 还在摸索张哦给你
<archl> RavenChan: 我不是用来搞web啊。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 所以GR改成神马屎样对我影响都不大了
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 安裝 增強包 ，設置啓用遠程，， 還有 配置虛擬機裏的設置 
<flh> gfrog: 我是window上，想远程到debian
<shenme> gr又是神马？
<supercatexpert> Don't use the linux filesystem btrfs on the host for the image files. It will result in low IO performance.
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 吾也木有。。不過 gmail 貌似很難看
<supercatexpert> KVM还有这个问题……
<gfrog> flh: 我跟你说的是一件事
<supercatexpert> 不过我反正暂时不会用btrfs~
<RavenChan> archl.......
<shenme> 难道我已经被时代抛弃了？？？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 被docs毒害了一阵之后，我表示压力不大，逼急了我上firefox用它的移动版去
<Zypeh> shenme, 同情……
<flh> gfrog: 我是window上，哪来的rdesktop????
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 額
<gfrog> flh: rdesktop == 远程桌面
<gfrog> cy
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ laf
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<shenme> 如果rss订阅太多，kindle会不会被搞死？
<gfrog> shenme: 不会，kindle很耐艹的
<CyrusYzGTt> shenme§ 會，，吃內存 吃 CPU
<archl> RavenChan: 我要整 GNOME-Shell，还是没找到帮手。。。
<shenme> soga，
<archl> RavenChan: lol
<archl> RavenChan: 我说的是没找到能写代码的。。。
<shenme> 到底是会被搞死还是不会啊
<flh> Xmanager 2.0 这个才行
<RavenChan> archl, 想起来了，gnome shell扩展是用js写de
<shenme> 这几天刚拿到kindle，走哪里都打开看，手机已经退居二线了
<archl> RavenChan: 恩。
<RavenChan> archl, 总之看w3cschool学js问题不大
<archl> RavenChan: 我头大。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10启动 命令行问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352022 如何才能让ubuntu 11.10 开机直接就能进入命令行模式，我在网上找了很多资料没有发现可以用的，请教各位高手帮忙。谢谢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnuk — 2011-11-02 16:31 
<archl> RavenChan: 但是记忆区碎片凋谢很快
<shenme> 话说到现在我还不知道怎么样解决这个帖子的问题来着
<archl> shenme: 手机干吗用？
<RavenChan> archl, 所以说要多用，你打算写什么来着
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ init3 或者 single(算是救援用的)
<gfrog> shenme: 我通常是干掉xDM包实现。。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 第一个是fedora打法
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..  init 3 ubuntu也能用的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: debian系不吃这套的
<archl> RavenChan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=351575 大家都说是七星级任务。。
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [三星] 分段开发基于并替代 GNOME 3 的桌面 - 需求 Javascript
<RavenChan> 启动参数加S
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 擦，难道又改了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ？？
<shenme> init3可以吗
<archl> RavenChan: 简单的说，就是替代 GNOME3
<supercatexpert> Debian/Ubuntu默认来说, init2-5都是一样的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: debian系的 3-5运行级不是一样的嘛
<supercatexpert> 除非乃自己改了
<supercatexpert> Debian/Ubuntu默认init是23
<supercatexpert> 是2
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 不清楚
 * gfrog 哦，是2-5
<supercatexpert> 我现在的init级别就是2
<shenme> ubuntu改init级别没用吧
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<archl> shenme: 因为 ubuntu用了自己的么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在 fedora用 ln -s改。。
<adam8157> shenme: debian系列的2345是一样的 除了可以配置不同服务, 没有别的特殊含义
<shenme> 不知道用了什么机制
<flh> supercatexpert: 指 /etc/inittab?
<qsun> shenme: 你有没有用过http://www.zziee.com ? 从blog生成mobi电子书，然后可以放到iPad或者kindle上面看
<sevk> qsun ⇪ t: RSS to eBooks (ePub, Kindle, pdf)
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事没？
<gfrog> shenme: 反正我现在每天10多个feed推过来无压力，就是格式比较烂
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 正解
<supercatexpert> id:2:initdefault:
<adam8157> roylez: 木有
<supercatexpert> 当然是/etc/inittab
<archl> RavenChan: 还玩 Tremulous？那个万年不放 1.2 的拖沓货？
<roylez> adam8157: 坏蛋
<gad-zllang> 蛋蛋？
<flh> supercatexpert: 正确，如果要远程桌面，可改为５
<supercatexpert> 这个月就等F16和FreeBSD 9.0(正式版)了
<supercatexpert> init也就是那回事，自己改就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ .. fedora 16 11.08 release && http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/4329.html
<shenme> BSD是好东西啊
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 11月8日直径400米小行星 将擦肩地球-奇趣发现
<adam8157> roylez: 想买耳塞和剃须刀
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 耳塞挺烧钱的
<archl> adam8157: 买苹果的。
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 买个AKG 99软妹币的就好
<archl> adam8157: 我用开了。
<flh> shenme: 如何如何的好bsd?
<supercatexpert> AKG啊，貌似还不错~
<supercatexpert> FreeBSD我主要是完全没经验，学一下
<namoamitabuddha> 最近发现fcitx卡的很
<adam8157> archl: 苹果- -! 一般的很啊
<archl> adam8157: 你要好的吗？
<adam8157> archl: 买不起好的...
<roylez> adam8157: ... 10块钱的吉列不行么
<archl> adam8157: 这个比我以前飞利浦的好些，可能比sony的那个也差不多。
<shenme> fth:包管理方便
<adam8157> 谁送我一个森海塞尔IE8
<shenme> fth：稳定，实在是太稳定了
<archl> adam8157: 我觉得世界销量第一mp3用的耳机不坏吧。。
<shenme> fth：我就没见它死机锅
<adam8157> roylez: 我有的, 麻烦 有的时候懒得用
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用fcitx
<supercatexpert> iBus user爬过……
<flh> 大家别忘了吃黄昏！！！！
<adam8157> roylez: 想买个飞利浦的, 咩的 比我的手机都贵
<shenme> fcitx user举手
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin 御空飄過
<flh> shenme: 你用它做桌面还是服务器？
<shenme> fth：桌面
<DRDarkRaven> namoamitabuddha, fcitx卡？
<archl> adam8157: 我的剃须刀 5年了。。。
<flh> shenme: 真能折腾，服
<namoamitabuddha> DRDarkRaven: 恩
<adam8157> archl: 手动电动?
<archl> adam8157: 电动
<DRDarkRaven> archl, 不懂你想做什么，用gnome-shell代替gnome-shell？
<roylez> adam8157: 你真懒
<hamo> adam8157: 你应该跟大家强调一下你什么手机...
<DRDarkRaven> namoamitabuddha, 怎么会？
<adam8157> archl: wow 这么抗?
<roylez> adam8157: 懒蛋
<DRDarkRaven> namoamitabuddha, fcitx版本？
<adam8157> ...
<flh> 大家别忘了吃黄昏！！！！
 * adam8157 给hamo求交友啦 男女不限
<archl> DRDarkRaven: 操作方式不一样。就是不一样吧。
<shenme> fth：不是折腾，bsd做桌面绝对好，一次折腾，幸福一年
<roylez> adam8157: hamo 他是不是只要求能抓苍蝇？
<supercatexpert> BSD对本子的支持比较差
<namoamitabuddha> DRDarkRaven: 4.1.2
<archl> adam8157: 有问题了。电池大概快不行了
<supercatexpert> BSD系列的硬件兼容性是个问题啊
<DRDarkRaven> namoamitabuddha, 怎么觉得卡呢= =？
<flh> shenme: 我是一个系统直到机子报销
<zhao> 我旁边那个女的在自摸
<supercatexpert> 看运气了
<shenme> 后来我要把系统装到移动硬盘上，bsd就步行了
<shenme> zhao：上图
<CyrusYzGTt> zhao§ 上圖
<adam8157> roylez: 手动的 偶尔一不小心就刮破了.....
<hamo> zhao: 上图..
<shenme> 幸好有了arch
<roylez> zhao: 自摸红中？
 * GNUdog 给 hamo 求偶啦，物种不限，动物最好，唯一的限定是雄性即可
<supercatexpert> ……
 * GNUdog 植物也可
<supercatexpert> 口味越来越重了……
<shenme> GNUdog是机器人？
 * CyrusYzGTt 無機物也可
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157: 看起来你比我清洁多了。
<namoamitabuddha> DRDarkRaven: 就是老是卡死, 要xkill
<archl> adam8157: 我好多年不用手动的了。
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 使用的输入法是？
<shenme> 吃饭去罗，大家继续，886
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: sunpinyin
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 八成是sunpinyin的问题= =
<supercatexpert> ibus-pinyin, ibus-anthy
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 把输入历史删了试试
 * hamo 你们这些重口味的怪叔黍
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: 删了? 我导入的词库也没了是吧
<adam8157> roylez: 求个最简单的mp3播放软件
<archl> RavenChan:  DRDarkRaven是谁？
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 是的= =
<supercatexpert> mpg321!
<RavenChan> archl, 我的另一个id
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer
<archl> adam8157:  mpg321
<hamo> adam8157: mpg123
<archl> lol
<adam8157> ...
 * RavenChan == DRDarkRaven
<archl> adam8157: hamo得对
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: 不对, 是我更新fcitx之后发现这个问题的
<archl> RavenChan: ...
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: 原先没有如此
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 那其他输入法有没有类似问题？
<adam8157> hamo: archl 这俩都有啊
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: 没测试过, 现在有的时候会发生, 以前4.0的时候好像没有这样
<archl> adam8157: 因为一个是fork
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: 我去upgrade下看看
<adam8157> archl: hamo 哪个用的人多
<archl> adam8157: 不知道。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 一样吧..能用不就行了...
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 我知道sunpinyin有个会卡死的bug
<hamo> adam8157: 反正你就放放mp3...
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha, 在sunpinyin git里才修复的
<adam8157> hamo: 放放词典里的例句
<supercatexpert> gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location="Music.FLAC" ! decodebin ! autoaudiosink
<adam8157> hamo: 能放wav不?
<supercatexpert> GStreamer~~~
<hamo> adam8157: av?
<supercatexpert> 我说的那个大部分格式OK
<adam8157> wav
<supercatexpert> mpg321/mpg123只能放MPEG格式音频
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: fcitx pinyin正常
<supercatexpert> mplayer省事点~
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 
<CyrusYzGTt> vlc
<archl> adam8157: 你脸颊上长胡子么。。。
<adam8157> no
<archl> adam8157:  moc
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<supercatexpert> moc……貌似需要mpd?
<adam8157> archl: 单个, 最小
<archl> adam8157: 幸运啊。。。我总是出几根。随机
<supercatexpert> mpd是Music Player Daemon吧……
<supercatexpert> archl: 分布类似白噪声?
<supercatexpert> :)
<archl> supercatexpert: wiki告诉我，我不懂。。。
<namoamitabuddha> mocp
<namoamitabuddha> supercatexpert: 似乎不需要的
<supercatexpert> namoamitabuddha: 确认了，确实不需要
<supercatexpert> 我和别的播放器搞混了
<lainme> archl: 刚上课回来。我也不会javascript
<archl> lainme:  我知道啊。找个人教编程比较快，认识的人里看来 MM你最闲
<RavenChan> supercatexpert, mocp和mpd算是竞争对手呢= =
<supercatexpert> o
<supercatexpert> 我这2个都没用过……:b
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: 有没有ubuntu的安装教程啥的?
<lainme> archl: 我最近很忙啊……程序写不出来，算例也做不了。只能纸上谈兵
<meng_> 大家好，我想问下有提交patch到launchpad经历的同学吗
<archl> lainme: 那就算了。
<supercatexpert> 我听音乐是用自己写的播放器的……
<archl> supercatexpert: 你来。。。
<namoamitabuddha> supercatexpert: 牛b
<archl> supercatexpert: 这么长时间都在聊天。。。
<supercatexpert> ……
<meng_> 大家好，我想问下有提交patch到launchpad经历的同学吗，我做了个补丁，但是bot说不合格……
<Zypeh> conky 能在壁纸下显示吗？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死胖子，厦门攻略呢？
<archl> RavenChan: 你来教我吧。
 * archl 发现 gmail的新主题竟然和当前时间有关。。。壁纸已经变黄昏了。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 早上设置的时候是清晨。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 说了，花生汤，小眼镜排挡，沙茶面
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你太不专业了，完全是本着坑爹的态度
<gebjgd> 兲朝的程序员太性福了
<gebjgd> 能在上班的时候聊ric
<gebjgd> irc
<gebjgd> 羡慕啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你也不是再聊麼？？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我休假中
<roylez> gebjgd: 死德国佬撞电线杆去
<leaveboy> 。。
<leaveboy> 上班聊是很正常的
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你接收 gmlive監護人 wzssyqa ,,
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive是什么东西？
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ google之
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive与我什么关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ..木有關係
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 不google，不用
<CyrusYzGTt> ,
<jyfl987> archl: google的新界面跟死人了一样的 天天都是哀悼日
<gebjgd> archl: spring的引擎跟屎一样
<roylez> jyfl987: 像消化不良的大便
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 这帮渣滓
<archl> gebjgd: 恩。可能，反正我看到了自己喜欢的游戏。
<gad-zllang> .
<gebjgd> archl: 比如？
<Zypeh> conky 能在壁纸下显示吗？？
<archl> jyfl987: google的页面设计说实在的不好。
<archl> gebjgd: Kernel Panic
<archl> gebjgd:  Zero-K 我的改版。
<jyfl987> archl: 以前的还行阿 最近真是渣滓 而且还强迫搞 果然又被大胡子说中了 诶
<archl> jyfl987: 大胡子是你？
<jyfl987> archl: RMS
<gebjgd> archl: zero-k太次了
<archl> gebjgd: 为啥呢？
<gebjgd> archl: 那蛋疼的画面
<gebjgd> archl: 坑爹的设计
 * BSOD Panic
<archl> gebjgd: 喔。我是非画面党人。
<gebjgd> archl: 你审美有问题吧？
<archl> gebjgd: 什么设定坑？
<gebjgd> archl: 还不如红警呢
<archl> gebjgd: 没玩过
<gebjgd> archl: 红警95
<archl> gebjgd: 喔。我不在意。
<archl> gebjgd: 没反感。
<archl> gebjgd: 一般不看近距离的。
<Zypeh> conky 能在壁纸下显示吗？？
<archl> gebjgd: 我都是远距离观察。
<gebjgd> archl: 也是你眼神不好
<archl> gebjgd: 你才眼神不好，非要看近的。
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> gebjgd: 眼神不好就说吗。
<gebjgd> archl: 你的审美和你的个人卫生状况一样
<jyfl987> gebjgd: lol
<archl> gebjgd: 恩。我条件好的时候每天中午洗澡，各种衣服分开洗。
<archl> gebjgd: 条件不好。我就是在垃圾堆里
<gebjgd> archl: 恩，每年中午洗
<roylez> archl: 那你就是在垃圾堆里
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • Nautilus 定位文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352031 之前用 11.04 的时候，在 Nautilus 中输入文件名的头几个字母，可以跳到文件，如果中途输错了，按 esc 可以撤消掉之前输入的字符。 自从升级到 11.10 后，按 esc 就没有作用了，按退格是返回上级目录，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mutoo — 2011-11-02  ...
<archl> roylez: 我要去你家
<roylez> archl: 我在魔都，屎坑子一样的魔都
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，早啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 你家里有几个平方米 额 
<archl> roylez: 有人就有屎
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 没平方，租房
<roylez> tenzu: 早阿
<jyfl987> roylez: 租房也有平方米阿 平方米不是魔都住户的G点么
<archl> roylez: 你已经魔幻了吗。
<tenzu> roylez: 早嘛, 很晚了
<roylez> tenzu: 才17点33阿，离24点很早阿
<tenzu> roylez: 那倒是
<tenzu> roylez: 我搬了家, 晚上又能上网了
<roylez> tenzu: 哦，有游泳池不？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 和马来妹同居了额？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/455273_700b_v1.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: hiking dog http://i.imgur.com/WUDK0.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 这个太阴险了 http://i.imgur.com/WvinH.jpg
<roylez> archl: http://imgur.com/esSsy
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: And then, suddenly...... Badgers - Imgur 
<tenzu> roylez: 这糖葫芦...
<if_else> 各位兄台：libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) 用 sed 匹配 libc.so.6 过滤括号部分：
<roylez> tenzu: 洋葱糖葫芦...
<if_else> sed -e 's/\(*\)(*/\1/p'
<roylez> tenzu: 万圣节 http://i.imgur.com/m2Us9.jpg
<archl> roylez: 好可爱。
<if_else> 不行！
<tenzu> roylez: 看着跟苹果的一样
<if_else> 括号，在 sed 中如何匹配？谢谢
<roylez> gebjgd: http://i.imgur.com/FtMuq.jpg
<supercatexpert> 然后咬一口，直接内牛满面了……
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/Qg5ZV.jpg
<archl> supercatexpert: 我倒不怕。。。小时候最爱吃的蔬菜有洋葱。。。
<supercatexpert> 洋葱要是熟了没事……生的……
<archl> roylez: 那是真的？
<archl> 看样有几万人。
<iGlofe> sed -i -e ""
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 这是 《意志的胜利》 还是万人公审大会？
<supercatexpert> 生的洋葱，剥皮的时候都会让人内牛满面……
<jyfl987> roylez: 百万大串联
<roylez> jyfl987: 不知道。元首牛阿
<iGlofe> http://dingyichen.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/comparing-send-to-kindle-and-later-on-kindle/
<sevk> iGlofe ⇪ t: Comparing “Send to Kindle” and “Later on Kindle” « Definite's Extractor
<archl> supercatexpert: 不过吃到嘴里应该没有把。
<jyfl987> roylez: 主席才牛呢 那是真的百万大串联
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<supercatexpert> 谁知道呢~~……生的洋葱吃起来肯定很Orz……
<roylez> tenzu: 泰坦尼克号，这样拍的 http://i.imgur.com/pzsHO.png
<gebjgd> tenzu: 和马来妹同居了额？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 和马来妹同居了额？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 等你为国争光呢
<CyrusYzGTt> void1 是 hp 的？？
<tenzu> roylez: 没有和马来妹同居, 租我同学的房子
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 可以偷看阿三妹洗澡不？
<tenzu> roylez: 条件比我以前租的房子好不少
<tenzu> roylez: 那还不如去学校游泳池
<roylez> tenzu: hmmmm....
<roylez> tenzu: 很有经验呢
<tenzu> roylez: 那必须的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 兩個 rh的同時進來，，
<RavenChan> tenzu, ~
<FrankLv> 请问下如何提取ssh公钥的comments部分？  from="host1,host1" ssh-dss AAAAB3NzaC1kc3MAAACBAIzR4C+N<bla bla>END this is comments
<tenzu> RavenChan: ??
<FrankLv> 我想把this is comments提取出来，ssh-keygen -lf有时候不能输出注释部分
<imtxc> 唉
<imtxc> 老师发来的 rar 里面的 doc 全是：无效的编码
<RavenChan> tenzu, 求游戏= =
<tenzu> Frozen Synapse
<tenzu> RavenChan: 这个?
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips的 o32 和 n32到底什么区别？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哪里看到的?
<metbsd> 粪青们忙啥呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://www.lingcc.com/2010/01/07/10594/
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 使用crossdev安装龙芯的O32 gnu交叉工具链 | Compiler Notes(编译点滴)
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • Trinity 发布首个版本，KDE 的改进版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352038 http://www.oschina.net/news/22773/kde_3_5_fork_trinity_releases_first_major_update 由于对 KDE 4 的性能非常失望，Timothy Pearson 在 KDE 3.5 的基础上开发了一个全新的桌面环境，名为 Trinity。今天 Trinity 发布了首个主要版本，为 KDE 用户提供了一个可选的软件。 Tri ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个不是很清楚 应该是说实现程度的那个 mips 95%的部分授权特别便宜, 且容易实现
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个明明说是 不同的abi 我想知道有啥不同 
<adam8157> jyfl987: mips往外卖的时候可以不全卖, 可以只卖一部分实现
<adam8157> jyfl987: abi不就是二进制接口么...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 比如你用某个寄存器地址, 结果没有这个寄存器...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 怎么可能 通用32个总有了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以想象成i386和i686
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我觉得是这么回事, 这个我只是有点印象 不敢确定
<adam8157> jyfl987: i686编译的 80386就跑不了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这倒是 
<RavenChan> 呜咕，net split
<CyrusYzGTt> ..還木有迴歸 chanserv 不在，就說明，吾等被隔絕了
<archl> lol
<archl> RavenChan: 问下，这个netsplit是不是所有人都不掉线？
<RavenChan> archl, 不掉线，我们这里看他们掉线了，他们看我们掉线了
<archl> 谁回答啊。
<archl> RavenChan: 果然。
<archl> RavenChan: è°¢
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, chanserv算什么，我们这里有op
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ .. Chanserv 代表着，， 我們木有被遺棄。。
<archl> RavenChan: 那个是服务器的主持
<archl> RavenChan: 特派员。
<RavenChan> archl, 我知道
<archl> RavenChan: 不可以踢的。
<ghosTM55> 你们有人上oftc的么
<RavenChan> 但是不管怎样op在我们这里= = 
<ghosTM55> 感觉oftc最近不是很稳定
<archl> ghosTM55: oftc是什么？
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 11.10下用电信协同拨号器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352040 sudo Dial上线 然后输入用户名和密码 完了就提示error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 这个怎么解决啊 泪求 统计信息: 发表于 由 Joe47 — 2011-11-02 18:39 
<GNUdog_|work> [Global Notice] Hi all, one of our sponsors are experiencing some routing issues -- as a result we are missing a few servers, have a messed up rotation, no services and no web presence. Hopefully we'll return to some normality soon. Thank you for your patience and have a good day (or night, if you're Australian!)
<RavenChan> Asian被忽视了= =
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，， 看來國外很排華 ，
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，， 看來國外很排亞
<archl> 看来他们认为亚洲人不用英语，所以看不懂。。。
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，， 看來亞外很排亞
<lainme> 看来发Notice的是个Australian
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐 與 吾等 同在
<RavenChan> servchan回来了= =
<RavenChan> clang和gcc, 哪个效率高呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> gcc 吧
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 有评测么
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac256916/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: LGS翻唱 忐忑 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 額，，木有 ，， 
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • MySQL5.1在Ubuntu11.10下中文乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352042 在my.cnf文件中的[client]段和 [mysqld]段加上以下两行内容： [client] default-character-set=utf8 [mysqld] default-character-set=utf8 但是还是乱码 我安装的服务端和客户端都是从软件中心里下载安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 mszhangxuefei — 2011-11-02 18:53 
<tenzu> RavenChan: 115网盘什么的行么?
<RavenChan> tenzu, 还是dropbox吧，多谢了
<archl> RavenChan: 要号啊。
<tenzu> RavenChan: 行, 一会儿回家了给你传, 传好了推上告诉你
<archl> 不要种子。
<RavenChan> 正则表达式怎么匹配“不满足”的字符串？
<archl> RavenChan: 我的 Bundle 2 号码掉了。
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<RavenChan> archl, 怎么弄的= =
<archl> RavenChan: 又被封了。
<savr> hi
<savr> http://news.everychina.com/wz4146fc/coca_cola_compensates_0_30_for_bug_in_sprite.html
<archl> RavenChan: 我已经有一次被关闭了，奇怪，为啥呢。
<savr> I love this country
<RavenChan> archl, 没告诉你为啥么
<sevk> savr, 好  ㍫ 
<archl> RavenChan: 就是链接转到主页了。
<archl> RavenChan: 上次发信，一段时间可以了。
<RavenChan> archl, 再发咯
<archl> RavenChan: 主要是看看有没有更新——那里游戏都是持续更新的。
<archl> RavenChan: 话说我买了两个，一个还没转。
<RavenChan> archl, 买了两个OTL
<archl> RavenChan: 3的我也没转，因为还没玩。。。
<archl> 算了。
<archl> 遵守约定，去翻译 hedgewars 。。。好大啊。。。下载 qt linguist。。。
<archl> RavenChan:  w3cschool的大多都是浏览器的。。。
<RavenChan> archl, 语法都是一样的嘛= =
<archl> RavenChan: 你说我这羊的要改出那个需要多长时间啊。。。
<archl> RavenChan: 不懂编程理论。
<archl> RavenChan: 就是什么都考虑到，解释么。。。
<RavenChan> archl, 放弃吧，我觉得提案者自己也不一定清楚自己要做什么= =
<archl> RavenChan: 提案者是我。。。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • gnome-shell的firefox http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352048 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-11-02 19:43 
<txc> test
<sevk> txc, ....  ㍫ 
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • java出了点问题，如何修改环境变量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352053 在终端只要输入关于JAVA的内容就会出现 Code: Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Dawt.useSystemAAFontSettings=on ，输入env查了环境变量，下边有图，我想修改了它，怎么改 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手ABC — 2011-11-02 20:00 
<txc> test
<sevk> txc, ....  ㍬ 
<zhenbeiju> 我来了
 * NoIE 手机使用安卓2.1操作系统，cpu的主频只有600MHz，不知能运行什么游戏？
<zhenbeiju> NoIE, 什么手机啊
<NoIE> zhenbeiju: 呵呵，没什么，今天上午新买的手机。
<zhenbeiju> NoIE, 一般的游戏没有问题 
<zhenbeiju> 除了特别大的3d游戏
<zhenbeiju> 有个 都市赛车5  不错 
<zhenbeiju> 6可能运行不了
<NoIE> zhenbeiju: 我看看，谢谢了。
<zhenbeiju> 呵呵
<sssm> test
<sevk> sssm, ....  ㍬ 
 * sssm 大家晚上好！
<zhenbeiju> zhenbeiju,   大家晚上好
<zhenbeiju> sssm, 刚才那个大家晚上好 怎么发送出来的
<zhenbeiju> 为什么 我的浏览器大不开了 。。。
<zhenbeiju> 我从新进入一下把 。。。。
<imtxc> 今天才知道irssi 可以自动连接到ubuntu-cn.....
<Joey64> 怎样才能让kvm共享无线
<Joey64> 一头雾水，请大家指教
<imtxc> 悲剧。。
<Joey64> 还有个问题，请大家推荐一个移动硬盘盒
<DBLobster> SSK
<Joey64> DBLobster: 刚坏了一个，ssk黑鹰,偶尔能挂载，大多时候连接上，马上断开，或硬盘一直在复位
<haoyihuan> pxe启动不了……
<haoyihuan> ubuntu1004host，vbox中pxe启动，任何可启动文件加载完后就没后文了
<Joey64> 我现在需要解决的问题有三个，一个是电视棒的支持，芯片tm5600,一个是kvm共享wireless，一个是共享3g上网卡
<Joey64> 谁能说说怎么解决，电视棒的问题好像现在比较麻烦，就不说了，但是kvm共享wireless和3gnet，这个平常比较需要，有解决的朋友吗
<gfrog> Joey64: 有特殊要求嘛？ 没特殊要求在host上做个private bridge然后snat吧
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍬ 
<gfrog> Joey64: 记得谁说过wlan设备扔进bridge之后就没法认证了
<Joey64> gfrog: 怎么作，有资料吗
<gfrog> Joey64: nope
<imtxc> echo -e "\007"
<gfrog> Joey64: 你共享有线连接怎么做的？
<Joey64> gfrog: 这些还真是比较麻烦啊，eth0共享很简单了，但是wlan和3g,麻烦
<imtxc> 请问irssi 可以在收到消息后发声音么？ 不是喇叭响的那种
<Joey64> gfrog: wiki上有，我找找
<xiangtong> 大家好.
<xiangtong> 有个问题请教下
<xiangtong> 在linux 命令行下用mail 可以设定 smtp服务器吗.
<Joey64> gfrog: http://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<sevk> Joey64 ⇪ t: BridgeNetworkConnections - Debian Wiki
<gebjgd> Joey64: 电视棒解决太容易了
<Joey64> gebjgd: 说说看
<gebjgd> Joey64: 找fw文件去
<gebjgd> Joey64: 我这里2个电视棒都用的刚刚的
<tenzu> imtxc: 记得可以
<Joey64> gebjgd: 没有
<gebjgd> Joey64: 官方驱动。或者自己找fw
<Joey64> gedjbg: 官方只有win下的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我的 IT9135 是 M$only...
<gebjgd> Joey64: 自己找驱动
<Joey64> gebjgd: 就是因为没有，才郁闷，你的芯片是什么
<gebjgd> Joey64: 我的是dvb-t
<Joey64> gebjgd: 我的是trident tm5600
<gebjgd> Joey64: 和你的不一样
<gebjgd> Joey64: 我不在天朝
<gebjgd> Joey64: 有linux dvb 列表
<gebjgd> Joey64: 自己找去
<imtxc> test
<Joey64> gebjgd: dvb-t网上很多资料，可我的不是dvb-t
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍬ 
<forfun> git中文图书有pdf版本吗？
<Joey64> gebjgd: 是模拟的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我的 IT9135 是 M$only... ,, DVB-T
<gebjgd> Joey64: 一样
<gebjgd> Joey64: 找列表去
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍬ 
<gebjgd> Joey64: 如果在列表里，那就没有问题，如果不是，那就恭喜你了。win only
<Joey64> gebjgd: yes,now is win only
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: you too
<gfrog> Joey64: 其实nat也很简单，建一个bridge，把guest的tap加进去，但是别加wlan设备，然后在bridge跟wlan之间iptables配snat
<imtxc> sevk: 不理我了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ArnU95eJXM
<sevk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - [HD]Eminem Grammys 2011 feat. Rihanna, Skylar Grey, and Dr. Dre(Uncensored)
<Joey64> gfrog: 我查查看
<sevk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu 11.10compiz fusion-iocn 启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352062 ubuntu 11.10compiz fusion-iocn 启动不了，怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 嘻嘻千寻 — 2011-11-02 20:41 
 * sssm 刚看了会youtube，感觉不错!
 * sssm 嘿嘿
 * sssm 360p很流畅,嘿嘿
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ArnU95eJXM
<gebjgd> Joey64: 理论上tm6000的驱动和tm5600的驱动是可以兼容的，出了数字电视部分。
<gebjgd> 下面网址是正在开发中的tm6000驱动
<gebjgd> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~mchehab/tm6000/
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Mercurial repositories index
<gebjgd> Joey64: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Trident_TM6000#TM6000_based_Devices
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Trident TM6000 - LinuxTVWiki
<gebjgd> Joey64: 自己折腾下吧，应该没有问题
<Joey64> gebjgd: 谢谢
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍭ 
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux+kde 经常假死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352064 问题表述：在高速下载（超过4m/s）时或者在复制大量文件（1G以上）到移动硬盘或者SD（4 class）时，系统经常假死一会儿，只有鼠标能动。 大家有没有这种情况，在windows下怎么copy都没出现这样的情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongfanglu — 2011-11-02 20:54 
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍭ 
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍭ 
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> 请问multi-arch 是什么意思？ ia32-libs 有一个 multi-arch version
<roylez_> Cherrot: 随便哪种架构都能用，一般是脚本
<Cherrot> roylez_: 了解了:) 那看来我就不需要了
<tenzu> roylez_: 新bundle里两个游戏都不错, 有一个还没玩
<roylez_> tenzu: 都什么名字？
<tenzu> roylez_: isaac, blocks that matter
<roylez_> tenzu: 你玩的哪个？ isaac ？
<tenzu> roylez_: 这俩都玩了, 还不错
<roylez_> tenzu: 哪个拼积木的，真的没兴趣
<tenzu> roylez_: voxatron?
<roylez_> tenzu: 给我一份吧，我玩玩那个射小人的
<roylez_> tenzu: 对
<tenzu> roylez_: 你要isaac那个?
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<icecube> ubuntu小菜，求解答
<tenzu> roylez_: 都发了
<roylez_> tenzu: 多谢
<tenzu> roylez_: 客气啥, 反正这次不是我花钱
<roylez_> tenzu: 袋鼠掏钱了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 同事
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 你同事也有用Linux的？
<tenzu> roylez_: 没, 他只是觉得那游戏挺有意思, 再加上他今天拿到PR, 心情好
<roylez_> tenzu: 怎么是 i386 ...
<roylez_> tenzu: PR了啊，可以离开学术圈海阔天空了
<tenzu> roylez_: 没有64的
<roylez_> tenzu: hmmmmm...
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过这小子昨天又跟老婆吵架, 不知道这次会不会闹离婚
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩。篱笆篱笆。我以前在香港的师兄已经混迹于一个离婚男人的俱乐部了。
<roylez_> tenzu: 还有20秒下完...
<tenzu> roylez_: 速度这么快
<roylez_> tenzu: 搞定
<tenzu> roylez_: isaac的操作比较有意思
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩，这种很常见的。血腥大地类型的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我觉得还不错, 如果能无限炸弹就更爽了
<ghosTM55> hi all, 晚上好
<tenzu> ghosTM55: hi 鬼
<roylez_> tenzu: gcc-libs-multilib and gcc-libs are in conflict. Remove gcc-libs? [y/N]
<roylez_> tenzu: 我最恨这种了，唉
<tenzu> roylez_: multilib呗
<tenzu> roylez_: 或者装完了再换回来
<roylez_> tenzu: 就是嫌麻烦
<Cherrot> 哦……有个问题困扰了好久，apt安装软件包时，建议安装的软件包(suggested pkgs) 和 推荐安装的软件包 (recommended pkgs)有啥子区别？
<Cherrot> 呀 找到了~
<yunfan> vbox支持不支持dx?
<gplfeng> Desura有linux版了:-D
<roylez_> tenzu: http://chakra-project.org/packages/index.php?act=show&subdir=lib32/x86_64&sortby=date&file=lib32-libidn-1.22-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: The Chakra Project - Packages
<roylez_> tenzu: 真有好事者
<tenzu> roylez_: 干嘛用的?
<roylez_> tenzu: 不用自己编译了
<roylez_> tenzu: 一坨的依赖冲突
<tenzu> roylez_: 啊, 刚看到pkg.tar.xz
<roylez_> tenzu: 开玩
<tenzu> 嗯嗯
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim 中文输入的一个麻烦问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352069 按 Ctrl-Space 切换中英文输入法 然后再要按Esc回到普通模式 以前用windows版本的gvim时，按Ecs回普通模式后，中文输入也屏蔽了，可直接输命令的。这个比较方便。 谁有较好的办法解决这个麻烦？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lymslive — 2011-11-02 21:51 
<pityonline> 请问：git 用什么命令查看文件的历史版本来着？
<mao> 大家好啊，好久没来吹水扯淡了
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 你的xiong 弟呢，， 
<JimmyVan> 在线很多人，可是说话怎么没几个阿？
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: xiong弟？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 恩，就是這個 nick的，， 有 xiong 纔有 mao 
<tenzu> pityonline: 不会...问主席
<imtxc> 不知道google reader 还能不能回到以前的样子了。
<pityonline> tenzu: 我先在 github 上看了
<LiMou> pityonline, git log file, 看到提交的列表 每次提交有个SHA号。 git show 相应的SHA号
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 还真不知道有个叫xiong的
<DBLobster> 大家刷了 CyanogenMod, 替换 launcher 么?
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 現在知道了吧 ， 
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么说有xiong总有mao呢
<pityonline> LiMou: bingo!
<pityonline> LiMou: 多谢！
<LiMou> pityonline, git blame 更简单些 不客气
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 因爲所以嗯科學道理
<Cherrot> Raising Skinny Elephants Is Never Utterly Boring
<pityonline> LiMou: 原来还有这么个用法！
<Cherrot> 有人知道这句话是什麼意思嘛？ 按着Alt+printscr+这些单词的首字母就可以重启电脑了。 养瘦大象从来不厌其烦？
<pityonline> LiMou: 这样就不用看 SHA 了
<LiMou> pityonline, 详细的 还是要git show 的
<pityonline> LiMou: 好像 git blame 只能看上次提交的修改，git log 可以看到每次修改
<LiMou> pityonline, blame也是列出所有的
<pityonline> LiMou: 用的什么参数？
<LiMou> pityonline, git blame --help , :) 
<pityonline> LiMou: 嘿嘿，太多了，没细看
<Zypeh> 其实github可以有什么用？？
<pityonline> LiMou: 算了，反正能达到目的
<pityonline> Zypeh: 图形化了嘛，比较直观
<Zypeh> 那么cli的git可以有什么用？？
<pityonline> Zypeh: 功能都差不多吧，只是操作方式不一样，主要就是跟踪代码
<Kandu> Zypeh: 每個人都有公開的 repo，可以方便合作
<Zypeh> Kandu, 这我懂……
<Kandu> yunfan: DirectX?
<yunfan> Kandu: 我在下 vbox4.1
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求解~硬盘被我在windows下格式化后，怎么才能用光盘安装UBUNTU？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352076 本人小白，不仅是ubuntu小白，还是电脑小白~ 买了块新硬盘，装上ubuntu（用光盘装的，第一次装，灰常顺利），然后手贱，一不小心，把这块硬盘连上电脑（win7）给格式化了~本来以为再装上ubuntu ...
<Cherrot_> 悲剧……装了个ATI官方驱动 Lightgdm 启动不了了
<caleb-> Cherrot_: 默认会安装 recommended 但不安装 suggested, 两选项均可改
<Cherrot_> caleb-: 恩，了解了，谢谢:)
 * caleb- 诚心建议，把 recommended 取消掉，因为常常安装无用的垃圾
<metbsd> 我想问个硬件上的问题：xeon和i5处理器，哪个好些
 * Cherrot_ caleb- 哈哈 这样嘎
<caleb-> 很多人抱怨 debian 依赖太多，其实是 recommended 没关掉
<caleb-> 至于 ubuntu 确实有依赖太多的问题
<caleb-> ubuntu 的相依性就一是一团杯具
<Kandu> debian 建議是開着的。不然會有更多抱怨的 XD
<caleb-> 精简控就关，不想折腾的就开着
<CyrusYzGTt> i7
<Cherrot_> ATI最新的驱动装上去无法启动X了……  配置了 xorg.conf也不行……
<ben0723> 我的ubuntu11.10 如何装gnome-shell啊？？
<Cherrot_> ben0723: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ben0723> 已经install了  可以还是原始界面```
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, ....  ㍮ 
<imtxc> sevk: 谢谢你。
<Cherrot_> ben0723: 注销 选择gnome 登陆
<sevk> imtxc, 不要提它。  ㍮ 
<Cherrot_> ACPI 对显卡驱动很重要吗 
<yunfan> oracle真2阿
<yunfan> 专门给 lucid打的包 居然还装不了
<Cherrot_> yunfan: ;)
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Gnuplot点滴（PDF第二版） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352082 嘿嘿，不好意思，有点儿装 统计信息: 发表于 由 Zhang-Xiao-Jun — 2011-11-02 22:50 
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm -Uvh --force lucid
<_Ruby> !time
 * oink_MChni 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 02 日 星期三 22:56:34
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<flh> oink_MChni: hi,谢谢
<oink_MChni> :)
<Cherrot_> 装完显卡驱动后重启，可以显示Ubuntu的动画启动界面，但之后进入不了登陆界面，提示 lightgdm 启动失败，这是不是说明Xorg 的配置是没问题的？ 紧急求助啊
<flh> Cherrot_: 安装显卡驱动，是什么显卡？
<Cherrot_> flh: ATI 显卡 装的最新的 ATI 11.10 驱动
<_Ruby> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_MChni 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 02 日 星期三 22:59:49
<flh> sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<flh> Cherrot_: sudo aticonfig --initial -f &&  sudo reboot
<Cherrot_> flh: 执行过了  不管用啊
<flh> Cherrot_: 是第一次用吗？
<Cherrot_> flh: module-assistant 这个包我没装过 会影响吗？ 我安装驱动提示是成功了得
<Cherrot_> flh: 第一次尝试手动安装ATI驱动……
<flh> Cherrot_: 先安装它，再弄显卡，如果是闭源
<Cherrot_> flh: 哦 好的，那我再试一次 谢谢！
<flh> Cherrot_: 还有
<flh> Cherrot_: sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debconf  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
 * _Ruby NC的大学!
<flh> Cherrot_: 准备前两步，再安装显卡，
<flh> Cherrot_: 听明白了没有？
<Cherrot_> flh: 这些好像都装过了  我按照那个非官方的wiki来的
<flh> Cherrot_: 我是从debian过度来的，灵，成功
<adam8157> roylez: ping
<flh> Cherrot_: 你要删除原来不正确的驱动
<Cherrot_> flh: sudo apt-get remove fglrx* 就行了吧？ 
<Cherrot_> flh: 现在全是终端操作……不知道怎么查看安装记录 我记得都是fglrx开头的
<flh> Cherrot_: sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<flh> sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debconf linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<flh> sudo sh /media/sda4/softdeb/ati-driver-installer-xxxx-x86.x86_64.run
<flh> sudo aticonfig --initial -f &&  sudo reboot
<flh> Cherrot_: 可以的
<flh> Cherrot_: 可以的，在终端下操作
<Cherrot_> flh: 恩 那我重试一次 谢谢你啦！
<flh> Cherrot_: 不客气
<roylez_> adam8157: p
<adam8157> roylez_: mpg123 or mpg321?
<roylez_> 123
<flh> adam8157: 做一次老师，虽然不高明，哈哈
<adam8157> roylez_: 找一个同时支持mp3和wav, 对mp3支持又好的cli工具太难了
<adam8157> :)
<adam8157> roylez_: why
 * Jklmno 去他妈的脑残的学校!还有脑残的文化部
 * Jklmno 去他妈的脑残的学校!还有脑残的文化部
<roylez_> adam8157: 母鸡倒
<flh> adam8157: 支持mp3,,您玩什么呀
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: mplayer
<adam8157> gebjgd: mplayer对mp3的支持就是废柴， 播放一半就退了
<flh> gebjgd: mpd 加 mpc 好像不支持wav,,,是不是？
 * Jklmno 中国需要学校吗?
<adam8157> flh: 词典 有wav 有mp3格式的发音
<Cherrot_> flh: 啊……卸载了fglrx后 重启后显示器没信号了…… 这次要哭死了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 源里自己找啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: mplayer用的ffmpeg 对mp3的支持不够好， 尤其格式不是特别标准的时候
<flh> adam8157:  我一直喜欢mpd加mpc ncmpc 
<adam8157> flh: mpd + mpc 这个用来听歌 不适合发音
<flh> adam8157: 就是说不支持wav格式吧？
<flh> adam8157: moc不知支持wav否？
<adam8157> flh: yea 就一个mplayer都支持 但是又大又烂
<gebjgd> adam8157: moc mpg123
<RavenChan> flh, 支持的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 别的没看到了
<flh> adam8157: 那就moc吧，外观也漂亮，透明
<adam8157> gebjgd: moc 不支持单个文件播放...
<adam8157> flh: moc时候挺某一张媒体库外的专辑
<flh> adam8157: 支持单个
<gebjgd> adam8157: 单文件？
<adam8157> gebjgd: yes
<gebjgd> adam8157: 自己写个脚本
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 真不知道你是小白，还是小白
<flh> gebjgd: 大师发话喽，写脚本不不是太难喽
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我不是啊。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157: cli下听歌还不如用mp3
<gebjgd> adam8157: 兲朝内100元买个
<adam8157> gebjgd: 用来给goldendict词典发音
<gebjgd> adam8157: 听爽了你
<flh> adam8157: goldendict这个词典好不好用？有命令行不？
<Cherrot_> 看来……我要重装11.10了…… 
<adam8157> 好用 没cli
<Cherrot_> flh: 好用，没命令行
<flh> Cherrot_: 我只用过sdcv
<flh> Cherrot_: 还不行？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 怎么发音？
<flh> Cherrot_: 重新安装显示驱动，需要先删除你原来的，
<adam8157> gebjgd: 下发音词典 :)
<gebjgd> adam8157: 给个链接
<gebjgd> adam8157: 倒是用处不大
<Cherrot_> flh: 我删除了以后重启就什么也没了、
<Cherrot_> flh: 我进入了恢复模式，可是我的文件系统怎么什么都没了？怕死了 /home 下面都没东西了…………
<flh> Cherrot_: 什么也没有：指什么？
<flh> Cherrot_: 新的系统，/home/username内也没有什么吧
<Cherrot_> flh: 显示器没信号了，开机进入恢复模式，提示找不到什么东西，只能进入root ,进入root后 发现文件系统里除了一级目录外 都没东西了
<Cherrot_> flh: 哦 恢复模式的root使用的自己的文件系统啊…… 那就好了
<adam8157> http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-827005-1-1.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 学英语的朋友有福了，朗文现代词典第5版（最新）和朗文发音放送-远景
<adam8157> gebjgd: http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-827005-1-1.html
<flh> Cherrot_: ubuntu的确会出意外
<flh> gebjgd: 那么大的字典，可怕
<Cherrot_> flh: 的确是个意外  如果恢复模式用的是自己的文件系统，我怎么操作我原来的系统呢？想在终端下重装一下驱动
<flh> Cherrot_: 加个新用户，进去外安装试试
<flh> Cherrot_: sudo useradd -m -G dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,video,plugdev -s /bin/bash youname
<gplfeng> :-D
<flh> Cherrot_: 记得passwd youname 
<gplfeng> :P
<Cherrot_> flh: 好的 谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 内存到了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 送我吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1G的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你掏邮费
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给我地址
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是 ddr2 的不=
<flh> gplfeng: hi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ddr3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等下。可能我还真有ddr2的内存
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我找下
<flh> grep log .irssi/config 
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2条ddr2 512的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 笔记本的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 唉，我还是自己去 ebay 找个吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 单条1G的在老婆的笔记本上
<flh> Cherrot_: ?如何了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 她要用的吧。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 总共2条1G。因为那机器最大就支持2G
<alvin_rxg> 跟我机器一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你选吧。要么ddr3 1G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要么ddr2 512m
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我选 ebay
<Cherrot_> flh: 突然又 可以进入终端了。 终端下不会VPN上网，准备从网上下个 module-assistant 拷贝到 /var/cache/apt里面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在ddr3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太便宜了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 白菜价
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G = 13欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算运费了
<flh> Cherrot_: 我觉得，换个新用户，可能可以进入系统
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 机器不支持啊，买了有毛用啊
<flh> Cherrot_: module-assistant怎么不用apt-get install xxx
<Cherrot_> flh: 你是说加个新用户就可以从正常模式进入系统了？
<flh> Cherrot_: 我的确是这样想的，试下吧
<Cherrot_> flh: 现在不能联网 所以我想先把文件拷过去在 apt-get install
<Cherrot_> flh: 恩，我试一下
<flh> Cherrot_: 不能上网，怎么聊天？是在别的系统上？真苦了你啊
<Cherrot_> flh: 还好我在实验室~ 哈哈 机器多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你买的时候怎么不挑ddr3的
<flh> Cherrot_: 我觉得能进入控制台，系统就能救
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我买的时候还没有 ddr3 内存，只有 ddr3 显存
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§  cd /etc/X11 && rm -fr xorg.conf
<flh> Cherrot_: 重装系统是要时间的，等待不是件开心的事
<Cherrot_> flh: 嗯  这次是对我最大的挑战了~ 
<flh> CyrusYzGTt:请告诉：cherrot
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 請轉告
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: 这个试过了
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ 吾以前是 ati Mhd 2400 ，所以比較熟悉
<flh> Cherrot_: sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<flh> Cherrot_: sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf　把不正确的显卡配置删除
<Cherrot_> flh: CyrusYzGTt 呀 好了……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ 刪除驅動最好是 cd /usr/share/ati && sh fglrx-uninstall..或許有.sh
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我第一次安装闭源的显卡也蛋痛
<gebjgd> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Cherrot_> flh: CyrusYzGTt 哦 对 我没有删除过xorg.conf....   
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 有了吧？
<Cherrot_> flh: CyrusYzGTt 谢谢两位兄台！
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ 刪除驅動最好是 cd /usr/share/ati && sh fglrx-uninstall..或許有.sh 然後rm -fr /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flh> Cherrot_: 不客气，
<CyrusYzGTt> 傷心，吾排在 flh 的後面 。。 
<knownbad> 松鼠怀孕了？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 恭喜
<gebjgd> knownbad 你的种
<knownbad> 不是，我的太小根了。
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: ....随机排序……
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-china-baseball-bats-20111102,0,6271961.story
<sevk> knownbad ⇪ t: Baseball bat is a hit as a defensive weapon in China - latimes.com
<knownbad> 这有点讽刺
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 能不能用这个sudo dpkg -P  fglrx-driver
<gebjgd> 手机中
<gebjgd> 不方便开网页
 * Cherrot 看到图形界面的感觉真爽~
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不瞭解 dpkg ，，無法回答
<knownbad> 哦，反正说中国流行用棒球棒当武器。
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 能不能用这个sudo apt-get autoremove  fglrx-driver
<Cherrot> knownbad: 哦 这个何解？
<knownbad> 好笑的是美国人用枪呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 木有用過 發行版的官方驅動包。。
<knownbad> 你得看它报导了。
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是，我在自己的机子上，能一次成功，所以就不会删除了
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 不是這個，，是 包的名字不同。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ linux下 ati的驅動，有 r..n r,,nhd fglre ati ...
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，我们都不用开源的驱动
<gebjgd> Ati 驱动不错
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 好吧，，現在我用的是 i915和NGT550M
<knownbad> 烂
<gebjgd> 就是老重启后黑屏
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你不是编不起来吗？
<knownbad> 那还不错？
<Cherrot> 这次为确保万无一失，先降级我的开源驱动好了
<gebjgd> Knownbad 起码能用X
<gebjgd> 啦啦啦啦
<gebjgd> 上Xfce
<knownbad> 那骑驴呢？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: ....
<gebjgd> 什么骑驴？
<knownbad> 起码
<knownbad> 骑驴
<gebjgd> 我三台ati都能开x
<gebjgd> 好无压力
<gebjgd> knownbad 给老婆的上网本买了2g内存
<gebjgd> 最多就到2g
<gebjgd> ddr3的
<gebjgd> 现在真是白菜价
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 今天 penny 5kg 洋葱 88分……
<gebjgd> 我们这里没有penny
<gebjgd> 门口有aldi
<gebjgd> amd 万岁
<gebjgd> 小光，晚上吃啥？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 至少4g吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad 不支持
<knownbad> 除非本子是atom?
<gebjgd> knownbad amd apu
<gebjgd> 查过了。不支持
<knownbad> 咦那可以上到8g的。
<knownbad> 嗯。
<gebjgd> 不行
<gebjgd> 主板不支持
<gebjgd> 晚上吃什么好啊
<knownbad> 大便
<gebjgd> 纠结
<gebjgd> 滚
<knownbad> 吃花生便便还是宫保便便？
<gebjgd> 邪门 登不上win qq了
<alvin_rxg> 我太奢侈了，都没钱了还花两块钱去买了瓶红酒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 账上没钱了？
<gebjgd> 为了灌醉你的室友？之后灌肠？
<alvin_rxg> 有啊，刚从银行拿了点钱出来
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 还以为你破产了
<alvin_rxg> 2块钱的红酒，国内可不止20块钱哦
<gebjgd> 有钱人。还喝红酒
<alvin_rxg> 先把别人的那淡得跟水一样的 riesling 喝完。
<knownbad> 红酒健康啊。
<gebjgd> riesling 难喝
<gebjgd> 好有量啊
<gebjgd> 松鼠准备灌肠了
<alvin_rxg> 我可没说一下子喝一瓶…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg kaffeine 又能用了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有 teletext ?
<gebjgd> Intel 新给了驱动
<knownbad> 为何没人卖小瓶红酒？  单身又喝不完整瓶。
<gebjgd> 什么是teletext？
<knownbad> 字幕
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 红酒都不是一下喝一瓶的啊……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: untentitle
<gebjgd> 从来没见过
<gebjgd> 怎么弄？
<knownbad> 隔夜不好喝。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 如何弄untertitle?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 目前，就 vlc 可以啊
<gebjgd> 试试看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: archlinux 的 vlc 看电视有问题。。。
<gebjgd> 怎么扫描频道来着？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: scan
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: linux-dvb-apps
 * gedjbg 提问：python 使用多线程，每个线程开一个sock，结果出现了sock.sendto( '\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF%s'%CMD, (IP, PORT) )error: [Errno 13] Permission denied, 即使是root也不行，求指导
<gebjgd> 靠。孙子改名了
<gebjgd> Linuxtv-dvb-apps
<flh> colinux直接启动时，字体乱七八个的，能不能直接弄成正常？
<mayli> gebjgd: 提问：python 使用多线程，每个线程开一个sock，结果出现了sock.sendto( '\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF%s'%CMD, (IP, PORT) )error: [Errno 13] Permission denied, 即使是root也不行，求指导
<flh> 乱七八糟
<flh> sevk: 哟
<gebjgd> mayli 不会Python
<sevk> flh, 你害羞吗？  ㍘ 
<ofan> ...
<ofan> sevk: 人机合体？
<flh> sevk: 哟，八格
<sevk> flh, 1000二进制。  ㍘ 
<flh> sevk: 八格
<sevk> flh, 1000二进制。  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> 微菜还在退学么？
<gebjgd> 退什么学？
<alvin_rxg> 菜菜博士…
<gebjgd> 哪有untertitel？
<gebjgd> 我这里没有啊
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> 怎么打开？
<mayli> gebjgd: 出现bug了，在我的笔记本上测试成功，在服务器上就悲剧了
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/ZnlkO
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: archlinux vlc 能看 dvb？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能
<alvin_rxg> 一个星期买一袋 haribo...
<gebjgd> mayli: 同情。不会python
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真悲剧，为啥我这边 archlinux 开 vlc 要等上10分钟它才给放呢……
<roylez_> tenzu: 通了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那 dvb 啥芯片的？
<roylez_> tenzu: 妈的明天别误了飞机...
<tenzu> roylez_: 我通常到第四关就不行了， 甚至更早
<alvin_rxg> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick
<tenzu> roylez_: 祝顺利
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哪有untertitel?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是teletext
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给你截图的那个没看到？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所有的播放器都有
<gebjgd> 看到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打开了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对，然后，对应不同的电台，不同的页面。 zdf 777. das erste 150. pro7 149
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wdr 150
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 3sat 777
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊。所有的播放器都有的
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有
<alvin_rxg> kaffeine 没有。
<alvin_rxg> kaffeine 那个是 epg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等着
<ofan> yooo
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我换 archlinux 了，但经常忘了更新… >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这个功能很多播放器都有的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kaffeine是没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是有录像
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪个有呢？……
<gebjgd> 我看看metv
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那 dvb 是啥芯片呢？
<Cherrot> ATI驱动装完后 gnome-shell表示很崩溃……
<gebjgd> hanftek
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 新的 vlc 对 af9015 的卡支持不好
<gebjgd> 我这里还是kaffeine清晰
<alvin_rxg> 貌似是 af9015 很久没更新 firmware 的原因
<gebjgd> 我这里没问题
<alvin_rxg> 清晰就是 vlc 里边开 deinterlace...
<gebjgd> Cherrot 用开源驱动
<gebjgd> kaffeine够清晰了
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 开源驱动也崩溃 才想到换的
<gebjgd> 我看pro7只能用kabel
<gebjgd> 我这里没事
<gebjgd> cherrot 什么发行版？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: Ubuntu 11.10
<gebjgd> cherrot 正常
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我就知道……
<gebjgd> cherrot 换发行版吧
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 大神用arch?
<gebjgd> cherrot 我们就是以前受不了ubuntu才去换的别的发行版
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> arch
<knownbad> 大婶？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 那我换arch吧  看你们都用 我也眼馋了
<knownbad> 大婶用arch?
<Cherrot> gebjgd: arch 没有gentoo这么变态吧？
<gebjgd> cherrot 你追求什么？
<gebjgd> 最新？
<gebjgd> 还是稳定？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 最新
<gebjgd> knownbad 滚
<Cherrot> knownbad: 活该;)
<gebjgd> cherrot arch没错
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我信了 今晚 oh no  今早就换
<gebjgd> cherrot
<gebjgd> 稳定用debian
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 不伦不类的用Ubuntu? 哈哈
<gebjgd> 追新还稳定只能是arch了
<gebjgd> ubuntu是给小白用的
<ofan> gentoo
<gebjgd> 就是你什么都别折腾
<gebjgd> 它还未必稳定呢
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我还是小白阶段……  arch 软件包管理用什么？
<gebjgd> 你一折腾新的东西 ubuntu就更破了
<gebjgd> pacman
<ofan> arch很适合小白
<knownbad> 电玩。。。。
<ofan> arch最适合小白了
<Cherrot> ofan: 就知道你说gentoo...
<knownbad> pacman.....C>>>>>
<ofan> 坏的快，修的也快，能学到东西
<ofan> Cherrot: gentoo是打发时间用的
<gebjgd> cherrot
<gebjgd> 没女人没爱好没事做没理想用gentoo
<Cherrot> :D
<wxp881025> 我需要杀死python进程，僵尸进程，我试过很多种方法都不可行：kill ，sudo kill -9 pid，top k pid 9，
<wxp881025> gentoo是个好东西
<ofan> wxp881025: 什么错误
<ofan> pkill -KILL python
<wxp881025> ofan: 没有提示，但是杀不掉
<ofan> wxp881025: 估计你pid搞错了
<wxp881025> ofan: ==我试试看
<wxp881025> ofan: 没有，我用top看的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 2g win7果然快很多了
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<wxp881025> ofan: 恩，干掉了
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 在问一个问题， 换成arch，我现在的文件系统变动大么？尤其是/home ?
<ofan> 准备装个win8
<wxp881025> ofan: 多谢
<gebjgd> 不需要
<gebjgd> cherrot 不用变
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 哦 那就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 别坚持了。去打打工。攒钱买个内存
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> 坚持啥？
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍙ 
<Cherrot> flh: hi:)
<flh> Cherrot: 好了没有？
<Cherrot> flh: 安装成功，但在gnome-shell下工作不正常
<flh> Cherrot: 具体不正常？
<wxp881025> ofan: 我说，这个-
<Cherrot> flh: 闪屏， 非活动窗口变成斜体显示……
<flh> Cherrot: 感觉你的显卡驱动不对
<wxp881025> ofan: -KILL啥意思？
<Cherrot> flh: 我尝试的 11.10 就是前几天最新释出的驱动
<flh> Cherrot: 一定要对应版本的才比较好
<ofan> wxp881025: 发送KILL signal
<Cherrot> flh: ....这样子……
<flh> Cherrot: 硬盘的型号与对应的版本一致
<flh> Cherrot: 硬件的型号与对应的版本一致
<flh> Cherrot: 新的版本与你的硬件不对应，那是不行的
<Cherrot> flh: 那我在重试一下…… 今晚就用来搞驱动了……
 * Cherrot arch 放假再搞 嘻嘻
<flh> Cherrot: 一晚上搞定。比我强
<Cherrot> flh: 哪里  这都来回试了多少回了 :D
<flh> Cherrot: 我的ati 4500 就下载对应的ati 4500 deb
<Cherrot> flh: deb?
<flh> Cherrot: 我用的是deb包
<flh> Cherrot: 错了，下载的是.run
<Cherrot> flh: 哦……
<Cherrot> flh: 我的是集显，用AMD给我推荐的版本好了。 我是今天看到释出了新驱动，解决了gnome-shell的崩溃问题才想尝试一下的 谁知杯具了
<flh> Cherrot: 是的，这样好
<Cherrot> 不但gnome-shell崩溃 我都快崩溃了 哈哈
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 话说ati驱动更新了
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 修正了gnome shell崩溃的问题
<gebjgd> Cherrot: linuxtoy.org如是说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上吃什么
<alvin_rxg> paprika
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我用的就是这个，就是从LinuxToy看到的。验证我的集显不行……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 炒菜——
<gebjgd> ?
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 那就不知道了
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 反正ati的官方驱动很郁闷，开源的没有问题
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 今天尝试过更新开源驱动，还在论坛发了个帖子。但是开源驱动也是有问题，特别是libreoffice，一翻页就导致gnome-shell崩溃
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 不是吧。有那么次么
<tonghuix> 刚刚装完驱动，彻底花屏了
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 感觉像是ubuntu的包太差
<tonghuix> ATI，实在是太杯具了
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我提交了bug 还没人理呢~ 
<Cherrot> tonghuix: 哈哈 看来今天悲剧的不止我一个~
<tonghuix> Cherrot: 我打算先睡了，明天再搞了
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 嗯， 这个寒假尝试 arch 去~~ 被无数arch人说的我春心荡漾~
<Cherrot> tonghuix: 嗯 哈哈 有问题交流
<ofan> 开源驱动才郁闷
<ofan> 官方的各种爽
<wxp881025> 恩，终于解决了声音像机器人的问题
<wxp881025> 洗洗睡觉
<zhangjg> 这么晚了.还有这么多人
<zhangjg> 都在说什么呢?
<wxp881025> zhangjg: 洗洗睡觉
<Cherrot> AMD官网表示最新的驱动是支持我的显卡的…… 我用中指回馈他们……
<Jagd> ²âÑÈ
<Jagd> ²âÊÔ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 羡慕有dvb-t的人啊
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕有 dvb-c 的人啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的台加在一起才17个。还有重复的
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有super rtl 没有kabel 1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 基本没几个台
<alvin_rxg> 蛋疼的，只能用 mplayer..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 逼我装dvb-s
<alvin_rxg> 买呗，不是才1、2百块么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vlc还是用不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用，需要那个锅
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我得和房东说
<alvin_rxg> 我这得等10分钟以上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就说呗。锅子装窗口又没事的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没戏，只能放阳台上。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还要伸出来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很丑
<alvin_rxg> 那也可以啊。
<alvin_rxg> ... 能看就行了哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没戏
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 房东不会答应的
<alvin_rxg> 他怎么不答应？你又没拆他房子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还要在墙上打眼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不然线怎么进？
<alvin_rxg> 不是放阳台上么？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要伸出去
<alvin_rxg> 阳台不是伸出去的么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为朝南的方向有面墙
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 阳台的那面是墙
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以要伸出去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很蛋疼的
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能等再搬家再想了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在有哪些台呢？应该够看吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你随便说几个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vox没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kabel1 没有
<gebjgd> 只有rtl2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 剩下的你说还有什么好台
<alvin_rxg> zdf, rtl 3个, kabel1, pro7, das 1.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有kabel1
<alvin_rxg> ZDF 3sat neo/KiKa ZDFinfokanal RTL HB NDS RTL2 SRTL VOX TELE 5 Eurosport MonA TV NICK/COMEDY CENTRAL hr-fernsehen MDR FERNSEHEN NDR FS NDS WDR Köln kabel eins N24 ProSieben SAT.1 arte Phoenix EinsExtra Das Erste
<alvin_rxg> 常看的也就 zdf, rtl2, kabel1, pro7, das erste
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G内存，win7 start确实快了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉果然不一样
<Cherrot> 还有人在嘛……？
<Cherrot> 装完ATI私有驱动 运行 glxinfo 提示找不到libGL.so.1了  装之前是没问题的 有人遇到过没？
<knownbad> 找骑马的去。
<Cherrot> knownbad: :D
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: opengl 没装吧
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 貌似找到原因了  这个文件是在的 我尝试做个链接试试
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: alvin_rxg 现在我的问题是，运行aticonfig 提示找不到libGL.so.1, 而我的/usr/lib32 和 /usr/lib64 下都有这个文件，应该让它用哪个呢？ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ locate libGL.so.1
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ locate libGL.so
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Cherrot> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
<Cherrot> /usr/lib32/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Cherrot> /usr/lib32/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,不是有麼。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: >_< 无解了么……
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 試試 ls -l 看看
<Cherrot> 哪个目录下？
<CyrusYzGTt> 用我的 fedora 16 x86_64 .. ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<CyrusYzGTt> 用我的 fedora 16 x86_64 .. ls -l /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2
<Cherrot> ls -l /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 的结果
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 你重啓試試。。 這是直接的。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 你木有  lib ,, 
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 还真听你的重启了？！
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， 很乖的 
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 重启不行 aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Cherrot> 运行ldd 也是显示这个文件 not found 的
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 你是不是有selinux
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 有的話，就 restorecon -R -v /usr/lib64/libGL*
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 没有的啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 額，， 對我來說，，難度很大 ，雅麗很大
<Cherrot> 我 locate libGL.so.1 显示的文件不是 /usr/lib64/ 下的这个  会不会有关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 吾需要相信的信息。。 例如 dmesg |grep VGA
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 你的linux版本的32lib在哪裏？？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 
<Cherrot> dmesg |grep VGA
<Cherrot> [    6.325886] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
<Cherrot> 存在一个目录 /usr/lib32 
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 
<Cherrot> find /usr -name libGL.so.1* -print 
<Cherrot> /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1
<Cherrot> /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2
<Cherrot> /usr/lib32/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Cherrot> /usr/lib32/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
<Cherrot> /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1
<sevk> Cherrot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> Add these lines to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
<CyrusYzGTt> blacklist radeon
<CyrusYzGTt> blacklist radeonhd
<CyrusYzGTt> 記得，如果刪除官方驅動，，記得 解開封印
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 解开封印？
<CyrusYzGTt> Add these lines to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
<alvin_rxg> 你还真听三脚猫的……
<CyrusYzGTt> blacklist radeonhd
<CyrusYzGTt> blacklist radeon
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 了解
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 三脚猫是他的法号？ 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 吾以前用 ati Mhd 2400 就是這樣安裝的，，而且。能
<alvin_rxg> 他驱动都已经装完了，他只是想看个 glxinfo 而已。整那么麻烦干嘛
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 那有什么更好办法？ :)
<alvin_rxg> 不知道，我不了解你的具体状况
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: lib64/ lib32/ lib32/mesa/ 下都有这个库文件 可就是用不了
<Cherrot> >_<
<alvin_rxg> 那就 LD_PRELOAD
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 对呀~  可以用它的~  我试试看
<alvin_rxg> ........
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 成功了…… 
<alvin_rxg> congratz
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: :)  我是不是应该在 /usr/lib 下创建一个链接？ 
<alvin_rxg> /etc/ld.conf.*
<alvin_rxg> /etc/ld.so.conf.*
<alvin_rxg> 前一个错了
<alvin_rxg> 个人喜欢尽量少改动系统文件。/etc 除外
<ofan> Cherrot: 不睡觉？
<Cherrot> ofan: 装显卡驱动兴奋了……
<ofan> ...
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 加一条include /usr/lib64 ?
<Cherrot> ofan: 你也在国外那？
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 不用 include 直接目录
<ofan> Cherrot: 我在地球外
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好的
<Cherrot> ofan: 我记得问过你这个问题 得到的是相同的回答……
 * Cherrot 重启~
<gebjgd> 好听话的孩子
<gebjgd> 让重启就重启
<ofan> 谁折腾过squid
<gebjgd> ofan: 网管们
<snugglecat> 中国人真健忘
<snugglecat> 小锐锐的事情已然过去了。 我也忘了。 
<snugglecat> http://boxun.com/news/gb/china/2011/11/201111022323.shtml 
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 广东宣传部禁止报道类似“小悦悦”事件 
<snugglecat> 用得着 宣传部禁止报道么
<ofan> http://goo.gl/1Vg3f
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Two decades of productivity: Vim's 20th anniversary
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 是不应该继续报到了
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不和谐
<snugglecat> 我是说不用宣传部禁止
<snugglecat> 自然就随风飘逝
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你太聪明了
<CyrusYzGTt> 好了傷疤，忘了疼 。 吾也一直如此
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 知道得太多了
<snugglecat> 俄罗斯准备下葬 列宁， M*Zh*D*** 啥时侯入土为安啊。 如此暴尸， 有为5千年的中国传统啊。 貌似只有十恶不赦 的人 才会酱紫吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还不睡啊。 受啥刺激了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... 剛剛被鬼纏。。 很煩人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 幸好 ，本尊木有殺過人
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你知道的太多了。真的
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE2MjkxMTYw.html
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: [拍客]90后女生假晕倒试验路人，中国人再一次被刺痛 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 被鬼压??? 貌似旧社会的被逼良为娼的妓女说的话啊 "不要想太多啦，就当被鬼压"
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不是，， 是吾被煩着，， 整天在吾耳邊說 救救 黃帝
<snugglecat> 未想哏多啦，你昧就当系碑鬼砸啰。
<snugglecat> 忘了那出港片的台词了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不是這個， 是 本尊的靈氣太大了，，貌似不會控制，，是 靈性體質
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我匿了
<CyrusYzGTt> 滾吧，， 吾等下  10:00再睡覺
<Cherrot> 重启卡在启动界面不动弹了 也不能切换VT, 索性卸载显卡驱动……
<CyrusYzGTt> 給力阿。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 今天 我深刻理解了  用A卡的人你伤不起 这句话的含义了
<CyrusYzGTt> 你應該 去掉 quite 參數 看看 怎麼出錯
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 不是哦，，吾還是覺得 A卡驅動比 N卡容易安裝
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯 :)
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 谁让你用那么犀利的发行版
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我错了…… 谁料到他这么犀利……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 用arch还能保证内核和开源驱动都是最新
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 现在时间这么紧 怕没时间熟悉新的发行版那 身边没一个熟悉linux的，他们的Ubuntu都靠我做技术支持呢……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: ubuntu只能上ppa
<gebjgd> ppa = 怕怕,啊~~~~
<Cherrot> ;)
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 飄過
 * Cherrot 我有姿势我自豪~
 * Cherrot 我爱重启我自豪~
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 什么姿？
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 通宵？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 白天不上班？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 木有工作，， 
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 羡慕啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 可惜，吾都快死了。。 
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt:为毛？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 木有前途，， 而且 哀莫大於心死
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 把你的钱都给我。你就有前途了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,, 木有 資產，，都被吾父親的二奶拿去了，， 吾媽媽是善良的人，，所以被欺負，，從此不相信山人有善報
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,, 木有 資產，，都被吾父親的二奶拿去了，， 吾媽媽是善良的人，，所以被欺負，，從此不相信善人有善報
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: ............
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我教你一招
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 陷害你父亲的二奶
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 保证管用
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不學，， 木用的，父親和哪個二奶，不打傷我媽算好的。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ zf不管的，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 和你爸的二奶睡
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 慢慢的让你爸知道
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你就报仇了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 一举多得的好办法
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不，， 哪個二奶 是個 渣貨  ，挺吾媽媽說 哪個二奶是 高官不要 給吾父親的
<snugglecat> 像金正日和金正恩的关系???
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 所以啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不想的什麼奇怪的病
<Cherrot> 我今天还就跟闭源驱动干上了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 带套
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 可怜的娃
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不，， 那二奶，，吾感覺很髒 ，， 靈魂也是不好
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你想报仇不？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你想让你妈过上好日子不？
<snugglecat> 好像不对， 金日成是干了金正日的老婆生下金正恩， 金正恩是金正日的儿子，也是金正日的兄弟
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不想，， 免得最後 受傷害的是吾媽媽
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 听我的。吃伟哥。把那个贱女人干爽
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 他在写小说呢
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 让你爸知道。冤枉她教坏你
<Cherrot> gebjgd: .......你这是啥主意……
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你们家就得解救了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 噁心
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 绝对好的主意
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 你上 ~
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 吾寧願再次 滅佛 滅西方教
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你想想你的二奶 如果和你的儿子勾引起来，你会先埋怨谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯 。你上
<snugglecat> Cherrot, gebjgd CyrusYzGTt 都上， 加上我， 轮奸 CyrusYzGTt 老爸的二奶
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我上没用。你家的钱就都归我了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你們輪姦吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 隨便，反正不是吾的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你上吧
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你是最适合的人选
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你已经几年没有性生活了
<snugglecat> 好吧。 到我应该是三手了吧
<snugglecat> 高官不要，一手， CyrusYzGTt 老爸， 二手， 我是三手
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 帮你制造一个 契弟
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 哦。
<snugglecat> 二奶生了儿子， CyrusYzGTt 你怎么称呼啊
<snugglecat> 好吧，貌似我干了生了儿子和 CyrusYzGTt 无关系
<snugglecat> 真乱
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，，不關吾事，， 最多離開，，真正的釋放自己心靈 去幹大事
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的。 我快有项目了， 帮我吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不會編程
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 什么项目？(只是好奇)
<snugglecat> 八字还无一瞥， 有也是网页
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 还不知道， 有机会， 网页的
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 你会javascript么？ jiero 正愁人呢
<snugglecat> 会啊
<snugglecat> 有钱不
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 木有……
<Cherrot> snugglecat: jiero 想从gnome-shell fork出来做个东东
<snugglecat> 那得看我有无空了
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 听他说过。
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 嗯 
 * Cherrot 继续重启~
<snugglecat> 我还忙我的项目呢， 得把我的项目赶往用到那项目去
<snugglecat> 走了
<CyrusYzGTt> 跪安吧  小 snugglecat 子
<snugglecat> 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> 就是 教你趕快 滾蛋，， 去吧
<snugglecat> :)
<ofan> 。。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我要是你，就把那臭婆娘杀了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的， 在这了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ，， 算了。。 死神與爾同在
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 做成人肉包子
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> ofan, 干嘛。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好。 我蛋疼了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 額。。 你是壞人
<knowgood> Cherrot, 你还真折腾
<Cherrot> knowgood: 我发现我跟自己过不去……
<ofan> 撸撸休
<knownbad> 贱猫
<knowgood> knownbad, :) 出现啦。 我发觉我有点依赖你了
<knowngood> 酱紫对不
<knownbad> 换个bitchcat。
<atomCat> 好吧，不捣乱了
<knownbad> bbc好似有mms的但是台湾的。
<knownbad> 还是analcat好。
<atomCat> knownbad, bbc 的播客关了
<atomCat> 现在都不知道 bbc 的网络听啥了
<Cherrot> atomCat: bbc博客关了？
<Cherrot> atomCat: 你说的什么博客？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎现在上网本最大就是2G内存
<CyrusYzGTt> 16G
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 上网本
<CyrusYzGTt> notebook N53SN
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我说上网本
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我台式都2G...  上网本要那么多内存干吗
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,可是，，吾買的時候，，哪個機箱寫着 上網本
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 因为现在内存便宜
<Cherrot> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: netbook
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.billiger.de/common/modules/cmodul?id=235249691&wtf=1Pv5cw8KH1t4ylkhShUoP4gc5RavCXmiA
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Toshiba AC100-10V - Android - Netbook mit UMTS, 129,00 EUR ,Netbooks, 
<gebjgd> 一个大手机。。。。XD
<snugglecat_> knownbad, itpc://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/worldservice/podcastoftheday/rss.xml 你说的是这个么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看看这个 http://www.billiger.de/common/modules/cmodul?id=235249691&wtf=1Pv5cw8KH1t4ylkhShUoP4gc5RavCXmiA
<gebjgd> knownbad: 跑arm debian会如何？
 * Cherrot 我爱重启我自豪
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那是什么年代的机器了啊?
<knownbad> deian支持arm了吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 还有中文的bbc啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然支持。我的dockstar就是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 100欧买个arm的小本子。跑debian用。还是很有意思的。待机没的说
<alvin_rxg> 耗电挺大的。比你的 dockstar 大多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad http://www.billiger.de/common/modules/cmodul?id=217405652&wtf=YTYsWR9sbJP4ylkhShUoP6lwrq9apLQPw
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Nb7, Androide: Meteorit Android Netbook "NB 7" mit 17,8 cm Display, 2 GB und WLAN - laptop / Notebook 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 废话。带了屏幕了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有键盘
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 是的
<knownbad> gebjgd: hp计划建造4u, 288 arm cpu的server.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有99欧的
<knownbad> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/01/hp_redstone_calxeda_servers/
<sevk> knownbad ⇪ t: HP Project Moonshot hurls ARM servers into the heavens • The Register
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 那你在哭什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在看到最好的就是129的东芝的
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 你不是说 bbc 的 mms 么， 我在找呢
<knownbad> 如有sever的硬体linux的support会更好。
<snugglecat_> 很久没听 bbc 的反动言论了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 不过129欧 再加40元能买asus的 x系列了。不过x的电池太次。而且atom太热
<knownbad> snugglecat_: mms://bcr.media.hinet.net/RA000008
<snugglecat_> 我要中文的
<knownbad> 是中文的但在台湾。
<knownbad> 所以你哪里可能到不了。
<snugglecat_> 我要骂大陆的
<snugglecat_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/multimedia/2011/04/111111_bulletin.shtml 这里有， 但是我找不到电台地址
<sevk> snugglecat_ ⇪ t: BBC中文网 - 音视图片 - BBC中文网新闻简报
<knownbad> 你这变态吧？  有不一定得骂的。  有建议性的谈话就行了。
<Cherrot> 拉拉拉拉啦~
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你是卖报的小行？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你是卖报的小行家？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我是发神经的小白~
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 算了吧， 就酱紫了， 听骂的还意淫一下。 还指望建设性啊
<Cherrot> loki_setup: directory: (null)
<Cherrot> loki_setup: Couldn't write to file: //usr/bin/fgl_glxgears
<Cherrot> loki_setup: Couldn't write to file: //usr/bin/fglrxinfo
<Cherrot> loki_setup: Couldn't write to file: //usr/bin/aticonfig
<Cherrot> loki_setup: Couldn't write to file: //usr/bin/atiodcli
<Cherrot> loki_setup: Couldn't write to file: //usr/bin/atiode
<Cherrot> loki_setup: 2 Unable to find file 'install/usr/bin/amdconfig' in '/opt/ati/fglrx-install.oA6qQr'
<sevk> Cherrot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> 啦啦啦啦啦啦啦
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 弄个 irc 的 siri bot 难不难
<snugglecat_> sevk, 你的问答太烂了。
<knownbad> 不知但应该不难吧？
<knownbad> Cherrot: 向贱猫报到去。  他可以帮你归零。
<sevk> snugglecat_, 足够的了解我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  ㍝ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.teltarif.de/ubuntu-linux-toshiba-ac100-unterhaltungselektronik/news/x12688.html
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Ubuntu 10.10 läuft auf dem Toshiba AC100 - teltarif.de News
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 应该改改 sevk 的机器人就可以。 我觉得 siri 早就有了， 就是 irc bot, 不过一个是文字，一个是声音
<snugglecat_> sevk, 北京污染指标多少
<knownbad> 那你不如打色情电话去。
<snugglecat_> ....
<sevk> snugglecat_, 你是谁在谈论什么？  ㍝ 
<snugglecat_> sevk, 你真笨， 弄得和 siri 一样智能行不。 
<knownbad> 不然继续强奸你的猫去。
<snugglecat_> sevk, 提醒我 6:30 分送儿子上幼儿园
<snugglecat_> :)
<sevk> snugglecat_, 问我的另一个问题。  ㍝ 
<snugglecat_> sevk, 滚
<sevk> snugglecat_, 告诉我你的好恶？  ㍝ 
<snugglecat_> sevk, 给我像 siri 式 的回答
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是50欧。你会买么
<alvin_rxg> 不买，没钱
<sevk> snugglecat_, 你喜欢SIRI式的回答。  ㍝ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 50欧买个当上网本还是不错的。跑个arm debian
<snugglecat_> sevk, 6:30 pm to remind me of my son wake
<snugglecat_> knownbad, sevk 好笨
<sevk> snugglecat_, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色？  ㍝ 
<knownbad> 你骂我
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 提醒我 6:30 分送儿子上学
<knownbad> 你跟它一样傻了。
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 没有啊， 我是说 sevk 这个机器人很傻
<snugglecat_> 应该可以像 siri 那样子啊。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 不是有个$25的arm box吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我现在看的是arm的小本子
<knownbad> 哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 额，没有flash
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有arm版的flash
<knownbad> gnash不行？
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://youtu.be/pQ7N4rycsy4
<sevk> knownbad ⇪ t: YouTube - Raspberry Pi - the £15 computer
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这倒是
<knownbad> 我试了lightspark但有点问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 果然debian arm上没有adobe的flash
<gebjgd> knownbad: 只有gnash
<gebjgd> knownbad: 竟然还有texlive
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真蛋疼
<knownbad> 我看可能等不到了。
<knownbad> adobe的支援非常不可靠。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然没戏，但是在上网本上弄texlive也够蛋疼的
<knownbad> 反正你假多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁。马上下周就上班了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 米国不是也很长的假期么
<knownbad> 屁，欧洲人最享受了。
<knownbad> 感恩节可能是我最后个长假了。  圣诞节老婆可能就到了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 感恩节几天？
<knownbad> 四天。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 算上节假日了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠，你上班的时候还能聊irc呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 知足吧
<knownbad> 你不行吗？  vpn出去可以吧。
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没时间
<knownbad> adios.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我要是上班的时候 很忙的
<knownbad> 靠，你损我。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 事实如此
<knownbad> 那我也忙去。
<alvin_rxg> 我很忙，忙得不想看书，忙得不想玩游戏，忙得不想睡觉。。 =.=
<knownbad> 忙的性无能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你在忙啥？
<alvin_rxg> 忙着想女人。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就是手淫了
<alvin_rxg> 手淫不好玩按
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你想女人干什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只想什么都不做？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 牛逼
<alvin_rxg> 身边没女人，只能想了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 纯意淫党。倒是不危险
<alvin_rxg> 一会儿就睡觉了
<gebjgd> 有dockstar的表示随时能睡觉
<gebjgd> 随时能ssh到irc上
<alvin_rxg> 真郁闷， linux comminuty 上的那啥，竟然全是 admin. http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/LinuxCommunity-Jobauswahl-vom-02.11.2011
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: LinuxCommunity Jobauswahl vom 02.11.2011 / Nachrichten / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，， 起牀了，，， 睡覺去，， 
<alvin_rxg> 起床了，睡覺去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 干嘛呢， 你也是机器人了？？ 简繁转换???
<knownbad> snugglecat: 起床尿尿
<snugglecat> knownbad, ....
<knownbad> 你该学学英文，bbc英文版较少废话。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是啊， 确实要学了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有啥 linux 平板， 非案桌的。 例如 ubuntu 的平板， 有么。 我 google 过， 找不到
<knownbad> android不是吗？
<snugglecat> 不要 android 的， 我要能支持 qt， android 虽说有 qt 的第三方库支持， 但我想有原生的 linux
<sevk>  06:26
<alvin_rxg> meego, moblin
<knownbad> 好似暂时没有
<snugglecat> meego不是死了么
<knownbad> nokia转换舞台了
<knownbad> qt似乎也不理了。
<gebjgd> 平板搞qt？
<gebjgd> 还不如买个上网本呢
<gebjgd> 还能随时编程
<knownbad> 平板+键盘的hybrid应该有将来性。
<gebjgd> 平板加键盘就是上网本好不好
<knownbad> 但你现在拆的下来吗？
<knownbad> 你的液晶板放的下cpu+ram+display吗？
<Cherrot> 我……成……功……啦……
<knownbad> 平板不等于notebook。
<knownbad> Cherrot: 找贱猫领奖去。
<Cherrot> knownbad: 困的不行了……
<knownbad> 他会爱怜的暴菊你的。
<gebjgd> 什么成功了
<knownbad> libgl.
<gebjgd> 贱猫只爱猫
<gebjgd> 不爱人
<knownbad> 他在你屁股贴张猫的大头照。。。。。。
<archl> 没人。
<archl> 算了。
<archl> 不差那两天了。
<Cherrot> 失败了……
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-03
<flh> 现在还有没有射击气枪？
<crose> Ôç
<tenzu> test
<caleb-> failed
<sevk> tenzu, ....  ㍡ 
<tenzu> caleb-: you lied
<archl> 我倒是喜欢 Fedora 的 啊。 
<archl> 又是一个RH的。
<archl> lol
<archl> Kandu: 早安。
<archl> roylez: 早跑
 * archl 拜tenzu
 * archl 拥抱 pocoyo
<pocoyo> archl: 抱够了没有， linux下怎么没法打开 .xpi扩展文件？ 奇怪了。原来可以。不知道我是不是少装了什么。
<archl> pocoyo: 喔。不能打开的。
<archl> pocoyo: 会下载。
<pocoyo> archl: 可能啊。win下用7z都能打开的。
<archl> pocoyo: 好吧，不抱了。
<pocoyo> 还能修改一下。
<archl> pocoyo: 有时候可以装，忘记了。好久不直接拿到 xpi 了——你自己开发的？
<caleb-> pocoyo: unzip
<pocoyo> archl: 有时候版本不兼容 可以改下嘛。原来是zip包的。归档管理器现在好像完全是根据扩展名识别的。不是根据文件类型来识别，必须改成.zip的才行。倒退了？
<pocoyo> caleb-: 装过了。
<caleb-> gui 神马的弱爆了
<pocoyo> caleb-: 归档管理器 不识别了。原来我记得可以识别。
<archl> pocoyo: 恩。变了。
<archl> pocoyo: 你是做什么的呢？
<archl> pocoyo: 有了可以用 GNOME-Shell的电脑了。哟。
<pocoyo> archl: 恭喜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: . 今日快餐
<Kandu> archl: 早
<archl> Kandu:  :D
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Thunderbird好卡，求解决之方，多谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352106 很遗憾，落入坑爹的11.10.。。。 因为各种原因，暂时不方便重装。。。。所以唯有继续使用。。 现在有个 比较棘手的问题，Thunderbird好卡 ，基本上打开、或点开一封邮件就需要等待，更有甚时，需要等待几分钟。。。然后Thunde ...
<pocoyo> archl: 知道怎样在 firefox 里禁用 空格键 向下翻页么？
<archl> pocoyo: 喔。有这个功能啊，我都不知道。
<caleb-> 为毛要禁用？
<pocoyo> caleb-: 有别的翻页键。并且 跟 Lol扩展的空格有时候相冲突。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<flh> hi
<flh> 睡醒了没有？
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/11/two-decades-of-productivity-vims-20th-anniversary.ars
<flh> linux越来越没有信心了
 * archl 走了。
<archl> flh: 乌拉
<ofan> yoo
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tenzu> 今早没啥人说话
<leyle> 都撸管去了
<flh> tenzu: 我来热闹下，哈哈
<flh> tenzu: cygwin下，可安装哪个类似的xterm?
<ScarletWolf> VERIFIED: 被认证了？
<VERIFIED> ScarletWolf: so this..被验证了..
<ScarletWolf> VERIFIED: 光棍认证？处男认证？
<VERIFIED> adam8157: ^^^
<MeaCulpa> flh: 可怜的，要折腾cygwin?
<adam8157> VERIFIED: ?
<flh> MeaCulpa: 的确没有意思，电脑这个东西，没有了人的生活可能会更好
<VERIFIED> adam8157: 咱们每天Verified究竟是verify什么啊？光棍还是处男.. ScarletWolf问得...
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 被认证的是homo
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 呃。。。原来是这样。。。
<flh> MeaCulpa: cygwin下，可安装哪个类似的xterm?
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 他被认证的
<MeaCulpa> flh: 不知... xterm有啊
 * VERIFIED 撸过...
<chenua_z> Hello guys~!
<flh> MeaCulpa: cygwin下，start之后，shell很难看
<flh> MeaCulpa: cygwin下，好像没有urxvt这样的
<MeaCulpa> xterm也可以配置的
<MeaCulpa> urxvt当然有，可以在xterm里面起啊
<tenzu> flh: 不会用cygwin,我宁愿虚拟机里装个linux
<flh> tenzu: 虚拟机，总觉得不是这样的问题就是那样问题
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> windows挺好
<MeaCulpa> 你要干啥，是windows无法胜任的呢？
<flh> MeaCulpa: 您呢？
<MeaCulpa> flh: 我windows...
<MeaCulpa> 仅仅是用来做个workstation而已，windows可以用用
<flh> MeaCulpa: 我也百分百win
<MeaCulpa> :( 可怜的娃娃
<tenzu> flh: 共享了文件夹就方便了,其他我没啥要求
<MeaCulpa> 你要cygwin来干啥呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 一块硬盘，可以安装3个操组系统吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352117 我想安装一个windows 一个ubuntu 一个centos 能安装吗，要怎么装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-11-03 10:43 
<flh> tenzu: 我坚定想win加虚拟或模拟
<MeaCulpa> flh: 大部分cli软件windows都有port
<flh> MeaCulpa: 昨天看到点资料，colinux是cygwin精简版，以色利人开发
<Kandu> flh: 你看的是什麼資料啊 -.-
<flh> Kandu: 人家说colinux没啥用处
<tenzu_> tenzu: testing
<tenzu> tenzu_: acquired
<flh> 不太热闹
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa> colinux是基于cygwin的？
<MeaCulpa> 没感觉是
<MeaCulpa> windows下面那些gnu小东东够用了
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 你知道AF_INET这个常数在哪定义的不？
<SanityOnly> adam8157: APUE上没写..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: socket?
<if_else> 各位，history 查看历史纪录时，可否有参数，输出 命令执行时间？谢谢
<SanityOnly> adam8157: so this...哪个头文件..
<adam8157> sys/socket.h ?
<caleb-> 哪个白痴说colinux是cygwin精简版...
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 我特么用一个系统调用, 我手动都能找到定义, gcc偏偏告诉我未定义...不知道怎么回事
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 头没引对吧....
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 按man写的.....................
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 头里应该有extern  gcc才会去库里找...
<SanityOnly> adam8157: -l...加没？
<caleb-> adam8157: 那类 warning 一般不用管
<adam8157> SanityOnly: l啥?
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 啥系统调用？
<adam8157> SanityOnly: SYS_mmap2
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 你用户态应该直接调mmap2吧？你调的SYS_mmap2？
<adam8157> SanityOnly: syscall(SYS_mmap2...
<Kandu> SanityOnly: netinet/in.h ?
<SanityOnly> Kandu: 话说gcc默认的头文件的位置是/usr/include吧？
<adam8157> - -!
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 可以了？
<adam8157> no
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 为毛啊，gdm命令不被识别，而且经常死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352122 ubuntu 11.10 64位 想安装显卡驱动，ctrl+alt+F1切换到字符界面，运行命令sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 不被识别，sudo service gdm stop也不好用 为啥呢？gdm未安装吗？？ 还有就是经常出现错误，出现一个黑屏字符界面，然后就是倒数30秒重启 ...
<Kandu> adam8157: 你是 64 位系統?
<adam8157> Kandu: yes
<adam8157> 啊
<Kandu> adam8157: asm/unistd_64.h 沒 mmap2
<Kandu> adam8157: unistd_32.h 有定義的
<adam8157> Kandu: 为什么呢...
<Kandu> adam8157: syscall inclde unistd.h 然後按需 include 32 或 64
<Kandu> adam8157: 你是 rh 員工，這你在行的
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> Kandu: 这个调用 别的架构没有么...
<iOpera> rh没前台小姐？
<iOpera> 为啥rh员工，都在行include?
<Kandu> adam8157: 反正在 asm/unistd_64.h 沒找到，只有 __NR_mmap
<adam8157> Kandu: 事实上 i386下也没有编译成功...
<SanityOnly> adam8157: ppc64下也有这个..
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 刚看了一下..
<Kandu> adam8157: 我編譯成功的
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<adam8157> ..
<Kandu> adam8157: i386 的, syscall(SYS_mmap2); 這樣
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tenzu> kde了
<iOpera> 可耻的tenzu。居然。。
<tenzu> iOpera: 怎么了?
<SanityOnly> adam8157: /usr/include/sys/你有这个目录么？
<adam8157> you
<tenzu> iOpera: 我觉得kde挺好,只装了个kdebase,常用的几个软件都和DE无关的
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 我木...真不知道我这系统把头都放哪了..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 装编译环境了么....
<iOpera> tenzu: 等你能用1个月下来，再发表感想吧
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 必须啊...
<Kandu> adam8157: 跟一跟 sys/syscall.h  的 include 鏈，總能找到原因的
<tenzu> iOpera: 没啥感想, 我在笔记本上用了两周了, 才在台式机上换的
<adam8157> Kandu: 算了 跑一遍 仔细看下log...
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 找到了..debian引入了一个什么一个系统上装好几个gcc，不同架构的机制..头改地方了..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: multiarch
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 对对，就这个..
<iOpera> tenzu: 你不是mbp?
<tenzu> iOpera: 家里是mbp
<tenzu> iOpera: 我有三台笔记本啊, 神
<iOpera> 台机，如果流畅，还是untiy-3d舒服
<iOpera> 乖乖。有钱的 tenzu
<tenzu> iOpera: 两台是学校的,我拿来用
<iOpera> 。。。贪腐的 tenzu
<Aoy_c> 有用vimperator的没？
<tenzu> iOpera: 你是土财主
<ofan> yooooooooo
<tenzu> ofan: yooooooooooooooo
<iOpera> t en
<iOpera> tenzu: 你家的财主，才用linux
<tenzu> iOpera: 你就是玩那个装13的调调, 我懂
<iOpera> 还给每一个小切，陪一台笔记本
<flh> 好
<Aoy_c> vimperator里的<S-Esc>or<Insert>的用法有没有一次性的，就是IGNORE后面的一次按键
<xiangfu> Aoy_c, 那个是 r 
<xiangfu> :)
<iOpera> 疼猪：小妹过来。小妾1：干吗。疼猪：我要来了。
<flh> hi
<[ub]> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu 10.04安装oracle10g报错,求助！谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352125 安装错误如下： 日志： ～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～ 信息: Creating /opt/ora10/lib/liborasdkbase.so.10.2 信息: gcc: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: 没有那个文件或目录 信息: /opt/ora10/bin/genorasdksh: Failed to link liborasdkbase.so.10.2  ...
<Aoy_c> xiangfu: r?  r不是刷新嘛
<iOpera> reset
<Kandu> 真不錯，英雄無敵3完全版也只賣10￥了  http://shop.ubisoft.com.cn/products/1239
<[ub]> Kandu ⇪ ti: UBISOFT商城
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 不全 10 元么。。。
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 記得本來分開賣的
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 我不知道。没玩过英雄无敌系列
<ofan> 不喜欢英雄无敌
<pocoyo> lainme: 我这儿的rhythmbox 2.90.1的版本 不知道为什么不能更改快捷键了。改过Ctrl+space 暂停 成 shift+space 后 重启 rhythmbox 又自动改回来了。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 只要会败的你都不容易喜欢？
<flh> 好
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 好像你很牛逼似的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: ？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不服来单挑
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 挑什么？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 挑 Tremulous。。。
<pocoyo> 单挑cs吧。
<ofan> cs怕伤着你
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我不玩 cs。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<pocoyo> 不怕死。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 玩跑酷。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 那你玩毛
<ofan> 玩毛裤
<adam8157> tenzu: alias notify-send='notify-send --hint=int:transient:1'
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 真不知道了。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 这种事情你不问我...
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 反正你我玩不同的东西。
<tenzu> adam8157: 啊, 这就行了?
<adam8157> tenzu: 这样灯泡就会消...
<tenzu> adam8157: 我现在有事, 回头再问问你, 谢谢阿当
<pocoyo> tenzu: transient.
<adam8157> ok
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 英雄无敌3开始画风没有以前的童话感觉了，不喜欢
 * MeaCulpa 谁来和我单挑...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 单挑啥啊。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 挑liquidwars
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 挑 armagetron
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 真人
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 飞过来
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你飞过来吧，我让你一个手
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 相比 heroes 2
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 恩
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 我更喜欢disciples系列，喜欢那哥特手绘风格
<MeaCulpa> HeroesIII 开始角色毫无质感了
<MeaCulpa> 最近又在steam花10个大洋买了DisciplesII Gold
<MeaCulpa> Steam买老游戏不错，等个几年，那公司破产了，再买，5美刀搞定
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<NoIE> 问：请用最简洁的语言描述中国法律？ 答：rwxr-xr-- 。摘自网易微博。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:  GoG卖的可不便宜啊。
<MeaCulpa> GoG是啥
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 好玩？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 战斗系统简洁嘛
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://www.gog.com/
<[ub]> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: GOG.com
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 什么类型
<MeaCulpa> HeroesV开始我就觉得没意思了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 类似heroes, 但是兵种升级更多一些
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:  对ofan来说，赛车最棒了。
<MeaCulpa> 。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 死开
<MeaCulpa> 赛车没意思，一辈子都买不起的东西，玩了也无聊
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: disciples heroes 都沒玩過，打算買個 heroes3 收藏
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: heroes3可能有linux port
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: lol，收藏数字版？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 哦...其实我很讨厌steam
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 對
<ofan> 问：请用最简洁的语言描述中国法律？ 答：rwxr-xr--
<MeaCulpa> 以前玩heroes2 热座。。。两人玩一天...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我以为是700呢
<MeaCulpa> 原来还730
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 体制内的是xr?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 那个博德之门 saga是不是BGI+SC+BGII+ToB?
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 要那样的话，10$也值得
<MeaCulpa> 记得BGII engine可以跑BGI 数据的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 第一位是r, 是说不能增加新法律了？
<MeaCulpa> :O
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 有这个引擎 Gem啥啥的，我手机上有。
<fracting> 听说深圳linux user group被google删了，刚刚试了一下https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/szlug ，提示说不存在这个论坛。。。 
<MeaCulpa> fracting: 我maillist里还有szlug
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有w就可以添加啊
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 只是1吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 哦，没意思
<MeaCulpa> 我想Fallout2 引擎应该也可以跑FalloutI 数据
<MeaCulpa> 最好是有人拿Fallout Tactics来跑fallout I,II
<ofan> 应该再加上sticky bit
<MeaCulpa> ofan: directory 位
<MeaCulpa> drwxr-xr--
<imtxc> 今天Thunderbird 不能用QQ邮箱发送邮件了。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: QQ是不是把imap或者pop做掉了？
<imtxc> 前两天 Notifier 就不能用了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 跟着TX混，没有明天
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 可以收  imap 可以用 发送不出去。
<fracting> MeaCulpa:  我收到的最后一封来自szlug的邮件时间是 Wed, Nov 2, 2011 at 12:37 AM
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没办法，朋友发来的邮件 
<caleb-> imtxc: smtp
<imtxc> 还有啊，google reader 都那样了。。
<fracting> MeaCulpa: szlug被删是今天才听说的
<imtxc> caleb-: 恩 是smtp 不对了好像以前没出过问题啊。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我再看看。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有没有简单的squid的例子教程？
<MeaCulpa> 我收到的最后一封...Date: Wed, 2 Nov 2011 12:05:28 +0800
<ofan> 我想在我vps上开个squid，不知道有没有效果
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不知... google
<MeaCulpa> ofan: squid应该可行...如果你在自己环路内开squid把twitter, facebook那些图片给cache了
<MeaCulpa> 不过tw,fb设计的都很好，很少binary data
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级11.10的一个鼠标自动选择问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352132 昨天才将UBUNTU升级到11.10，但是升级到11.10开机就出现了一个小问题，那就是开机的时候有一个hover click的程序，当时没有在意，随手就关闭了，但是后来出现了一个问题，那就是在系统中的鼠标 我只要放到一个地方，然后鼠标指 ...
<ofan> http://code.google.com/p/erlbattle/
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: erlbattle - 恶狼战役->基于Erlang语言的实时技术学习平台[Erl Base actual time technic learnning env.] - Google Project Hosting 
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: http://www.counterfrag.com/screenshots/disciples%202%20servants%20of%20the%20dark/3.jpg
<ofan> 这个有意思
<MeaCulpa> 这个是Disciples 2
<MeaCulpa> http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/109/1096742/disciples-iii-renaissance-20100611033108405_640w.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 这个是3
<MeaCulpa> 我就是喜欢这个艺术风格
<MeaCulpa> 游戏性还行...节奏比较慢，要慢慢培养牛逼单位
<MeaCulpa> 手绘的Gothic
<MeaCulpa> 阴暗，复杂
<MeaCulpa> Heroes3开始人物就圆润没质感了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。我是后来厌倦培养型游戏了。
<MeaCulpa> 纯策略更容易厌倦，到后期就麻烦
<MeaCulpa> heroes单位升级一次
<MeaCulpa> Disciple的话有的单位升5，6次吧...只要活得下来...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩开源的策略游戏吧。每隔几天升级一次，
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩了1年之后发现一年前的这个月游戏和现在手里的完全不一样了。
<MeaCulpa> 啥游戏....
<MeaCulpa> 别告诉我是Wesnoth
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: Wesnoth 也行。
<MeaCulpa> wesnoth我ipad上都玩翻了，没意思
<MeaCulpa> wesnoth元素太少了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个确实没意思。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 要能下载的才行
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: wesnoth有很多狠多地图和扩展。
<MeaCulpa> ipad不能下载，dev不管了
<MeaCulpa> 那dev port了一下，捞了一票就走了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 对。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩 Hedgewars
<MeaCulpa> 当然，还是要鼓励的，花钱买了
<MeaCulpa> hedgewars我也有
<MeaCulpa> 但是虫虫玩的不多
<metbsd> 15寸的笔记本，有啥推荐的吗
<dungeon_jiero> mea
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 和俄国人/英国人玩。
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 我也要买笔记本，3k-4k
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://docs.google.com/?pli=1#folders/0B3kwiSml59SFYzAzZmJhZmItZWU2OC00MTY0LTg4NWMtN2I3NGYxMDg2YmI0  能打开不?
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 就全是欧洲人，美国人/澳大利亚人都没见。
<metbsd> 34
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 亚洲人也无。
<metbsd> k我怕不够好
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: hedgewar?
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> 我国网络不行，只能和Aussie玩
<MeaCulpa> Aussie素质太差
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你找不到 aussie，只有 russian
<MeaCulpa> 我玩了多年游戏，遇到的大部分是Aussie
<MeaCulpa> 唉，timezone啊
<MeaCulpa> 现在没时间了...
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在玩。
<metbsd> 有啥好的笔记本推荐啊，我打算花5k
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 哈哈啊哈
<MeaCulpa> 老滚3的游戏目录被我玩到12g...
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: gog贵，但是stream恶心
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的google doc空间多大?
<imtxc> 在win 下用TX 的foxmail 可以使用smtp
<MeaCulpa> NWN 10刀还算可以
<MeaCulpa> nwn 可算是支持linux的大作了
<MeaCulpa> 我打算在steam上花5刀买个vampire bloodline
<MeaCulpa> troika遗作
<adam8157> - -!
<adam8157> - -!
<adam8157> - -!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 干嘛呢
<adam8157> - -!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 说不得
<[ub]> adam8157: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> 有人wine steam的么
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 想好买啥本了吗
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 以前一直想好的是买个Dell的ubuntu本子
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 硬件兼容不用担心
<MeaCulpa> 买回来铲了ubuntu便是，这样的本子，linux和winXP肯定不用担心驱动
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 甚么配置的i5？啥显卡？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 去  desura
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不知道，配置很差的把
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩些有趣的 僵尸游戏
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 我是用来给爹妈玩牌，skype的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以访问 怎么了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这是我的一堆书...都是比较神的书
<metbsd> 我觉得现在的14寸，用起来感觉只有以前的13寸那么大
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157:  works
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: sha?
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157:  可以访问
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157:  it works。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: gtd也叫神么
<ofan> 战地3下的好慢
<adam8157> lainme: irssi所在的shell session有这个alias么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还是放115吧 这个我公司可以打开 家里恐怕打不开
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我觉得会游泳
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这是别人放的...我还没想好放哪里
<jyfl987> 额 我感觉还有好多书没放进来吧
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 又玩单机
<lainme> adam8157: 自己在终端测试啊。不会消失的
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 这是联机的  呆子
<jyfl987> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/11/jie-ba.html   roylez
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 街霸竟然还能这么玩，太特么坑爹了 | 掘图志
<adam8157> lainme: 以前gnome3的时候是这样的, 一直好用 现在gnome3卸载了...
 * dungeon_jiero 需要鼠标，谁推荐个好型号。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 首先中键不要按断的。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有个问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: ?
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10怎么使用ubuntu10.10的默认桌面啊 我不喜欢安装的gnome-shell http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352140 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovewei1112 — 2011-11-03 13:03 
<adam8157> lainme: twitter 删掉线索中间一条 后头的会自动删掉么?
<lainme> adam8157: 不知道
<ofan> 8g内存不够用了
<adam8157> lainme: 我试试
<adam8157> lainme: 诶, 估计也不会...线索下一条你的"not working"还在...
<adam8157> lainme: 线索断了, 囡囡有洁癖的话手动删吧
<tenzu> adam8157: gnome的提示能变成右上角的么? 我非常痛恨现在的样式
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 现在是从当前应用程序蹦？
<lainme> adam8157: 其实没太明白你想做什么=_=
<lainme> tenzu: 我很喜欢现在的样式
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 从最下面蹦出来
<tenzu> lainme: 我喜欢以前的样式, 右上角一个一个来
<caleb-> ofan: 买个一斤内存
<caleb-> 8g 不够，500g 应该够了
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 哦。写gnome-shell-extension
<dungeon_jiero> ten
<ofan> 180个进程，1200多线程
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 一起学 :D?
<tenzu> lainme: 可能是因为我开了irssi, 那提示总打扰我打字吧
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 不学, 月底有报告要交
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 确实应该加个 esc 推出提示。
<caleb-> popup 不能改方向的么？
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: :S
<adam8157> tenzu: 忘了命令是啥了 notifiction-p什么的
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 能delete all也行啊,现在只能一个一个点
<tenzu> adam8157: 我看看去
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 你们这群死宅...推上真是内容丰富啊.. cc GNUdog
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 点一下空白不就好了？
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 还会留在那里的
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 你id是啥, 常用就fo咱
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 是提示框的空白？
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 估计不会太经常上了...没以前话捞了感觉..
<adam8157> tenzu: notification-properties?
<tenzu> adam8157: 我正在找这个
<adam8157> tenzu: 大概吧, 我awesome自己控制的
<adam8157> lainme: 没懂啊 我是说我把你的"not working"上一条删掉了
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来我还是太懒了
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 这都能删？违反常理的。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: lol
<lainme> adam8157: 哦。我这里不会消失
 * dungeon_jiero 还没发过一次 twitter。。。
<ofan> 发现好多免费mac app..
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<adam8157> SanityOnly: ca 那个tina连个信都不回
<SanityOnly> adam8157: fo了..
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 下个星期估计就到了..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 你都不用了 fo啥
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 万一没了呢...
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 万一那天神经大条了上一下呢..
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 下周如果没有..估计就下月了》。
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 你的不会让kexin扣了吧...^ ……
<SanityOnly> adam8157: ^ ^
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 别的组的也没发
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 这么短的名字, 你都能注册到
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 没事没事..反正也不多..没了就当给人民给公司做贡献了..
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 我申的早啊..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 别人不敢用这个名字
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 谁说的..hamo.cn这域名我就没抢到..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 啧啧, 那是个交友网站么
<MeaCulpa> 域名。。。要自己发明名字
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 那是一博客..这哥哥每次都跟我抢注hamo这名字..到现在，我就丢失过一次..delicious的让他抢走了..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 啧啧 你俩有缘千里来相会'
<tenzu> 基情就是这么产生的
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • A卡 5650的 显卡咋整呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352146 宏基4745 现在一直集显中。。。一装A卡就重启之后开不了机。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 a62653553 — 2011-11-03 13:20 
 * dungeon_jiero 现在已经不明白形势了。。。男碰到男就是基。。。
 * SanityOnly 受不鸟啦...你们这群基友啊...
<GNUdog> SanityOnly: 放地图炮么？
<ineed>  > Time.now
<SanityOnly> !time
<[ub]> ineed, 2011-11-03 13:25:43 +0800
 * oink_MChni 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 03 日 星期四 13:26:05
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dungeon_jiero> GNUdog 地图炮是怎么来的？
<SanityOnly> GNUdog 不懂？
<mayli> dungeon_jiero: 大范围不分敌友的杀伤
<SanityOnly> mayli: 难道来自山口山？
<dungeon_jiero> mayli: 不熟悉。我知道的地图炮一直是超远距离火力而已。
<MeaCulpa> 山口山没有一样东西是首创的
<mayli> SanityOnly: 来源比较多，现在一般用作“90后都是脑残“的形式
<Gefenbauer> dungeon_jiero: 来自机器人大战和SD高达G世纪系列
<tenzu> kde system settings 进入不能...
<mayli> dungeon_jiero: avfun上有讲
<ofan> 只要能赚钱，管他首不首创
<tenzu> 怒了! 回gnome
<supercatexpert> ……
<dungeon_jiero> Gefenbauer: mayli:  好吧，对日本的无研究。。。
<atheism_laptop> SanityOnly...
<GNUdog> 话说，我以前用过 sunbotu.com 的
<Gefenbauer> dungeon_jiero: 简单地说就是在战棋类游戏中不进入战斗动画就直接在地图上放出的复数攻击，所以叫map weapon
<atheism_laptop> 好吧 很像日本名字
<SanityOnly> atheism_laptop: 你也来水了...
<ScarletWolf> supercatexpert: 超猫砖家
<imtxc> tenzu: gnome 我觉得挺好啊。。
<dungeon_jiero> Gefenbauer: 不巧，我知道的是横扫千军的几乎跨域地图的远程武器，就是地图炮
<tenzu> imtxc: gnome3的通知...
<imtxc> tenzu: 我还没用到3 呢。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看君正那个产品 提供了win32下的量产工具叫 usbboot 就是提供 nprog 这些功能 这个到底是flash相关的 还是cpu相关的？ 有没有通用的工具？
<imtxc> tenzu: 你用的什么系统呢。
<supercatexpert> 还在GNOME2挣扎的路过……
<jyfl987> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dmqnp4m493j.jpg   adam8157 我们公司团购了口罩 额
<supercatexpert> ……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用来写他们的loader的吧
<tenzu> imtxc: arch
<supercatexpert> Arch里面的GNOME不就是3的?
<imtxc> tenzu: 哦啊。
<atheism_laptop> Sanity我在干活
<Gefenbauer> dungeon_jiero: 一般都是大范围的不分敌我进行杀伤的武器，锁定数量比较多为特征
<supercatexpert> 不分敌我的全屏/全场攻击
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当哥
<dungeon_jiero> Gefenbauer: supercatexpert 恩。现在知道了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 诶
<tenzu> adam8157: 那alias写在哪里可以保存下来?
<tenzu> adam8157: .bashrc?
<adam8157> tenzu: .bashrc
<supercatexpert> rc.local, environment, bashrc等
<supercatexpert> 都可以的
<adam8157> tenzu: 好用么? 囡囡说不好用 我记得好用
<tenzu> adam8157: 似乎不好用
<adam8157> aha?
<supercatexpert> 但是这些的作用范围都不一样
<tenzu> adam8157: 你多跟我说两句
<adam8157> tenzu: blah
<adam8157> tenzu: blah
<adam8157> tenzu: blah
<tenzu> supercatexpert: 我一个人用, .bashrc足够了, 多谢
<tenzu> adam8157: 啊, 完败
<adam8157> hmm...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个通讯协议是通用的么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你刚才给我发的那个 google docs 目录 如何收藏到我的google docs下？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是...嵌入式都是各自为政
<adam8157> jyfl987: 已经收藏了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 通讯协议也换来换去？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 登录状态打开一次就好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一个公司一个样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那那个是直接跟 cpu通讯？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道 有的是跟loader 有的是直接发写指令...
<jyfl987> adam8157: cpu内存有地方存储么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没懂
<jyfl987> adam8157: 君正那个还提供了 uboot 会不会是uboot相关的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一般是改过的
<jyfl987> adam8157: linux下有什么工具可以跟uboot 通信写东西的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 串口
<tenzu> 破烂notification
<supercatexpert> 我烧写过uboot
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么说他那个 usbboot 其实是个他自己协议上的 ttyS而已？
<supercatexpert> 用专门的程序从USB传输烧写的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 试了试U盘安装UBUNTU 11.10，发现一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352148 以前用过一阵ubuntu，不过都是硬盘安装的，这次11.10出来了，试了试安装到U盘上。 首先下载了pendriverlinux的Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8，在windows下使用4G的U盘做了个启动盘。 插到USB口里，设置主板从U盘启动，一切正常~ 下一步，设 ...
<supercatexpert> 这个和硬件厂商自己的实现有关系，不一定用什么方法
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: 那有没有什么工具监听他的传输的？ 我有个 他们for win32的工具 想监听下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不确定...这个东西真的是一加一个样子
<supercatexpert> 我这里监视控制台才用minicom(窗口控制)
<supercatexpert> 串口控制
<supercatexpert> 乃去看厂家给的说明书来操作吧
<supercatexpert> 除非和乃用同一个板子，要不然真没办法帮乃
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 是直接和CPU通信。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你终于来了 你给我说说被
<xiangfu> usbboot 是君正公司的一个协议。
<xiangfu> jz xburst cpu  内部有一个ROM 里边实现了usb 的协议。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 以前看那个 onda vx747破解装linux 那个 yajin也是在linux平台上搞的阿 那时候倒是有源码
<xiangfu> 那个协议大概意思就是传文件到CPU CACHE 之后执行。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 原来如此 解了我一惑
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我如果在虚拟机上用那个量产工具 有没有可能？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有的板子提供代码 有的不
 * dungeon_jiero 发现windows下用 Ubuntu Mono 字体很好很好。。。
<xiangfu> 不同的设备的 内存。ＮＡＮＤ不一样所以传的文件也不一样（这个文件就是用实初始他ＲＡＭ和ＮＡＮＤ的）
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我昨天试了kvm 那个进入烧录模式的 不能被guest机器发现
<pocoyo> tenzu: 好用啊。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, windows 我不知道。在linux 下不行
<pocoyo> tenzu: 直接修改参数也行啊。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 但是官方提供的 win32工具下 对不同的平台只是用了不同的 fw.bin 以及不同的配置而已
<xiangfu> 写入的文件可能会有问题。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 难道不应该是同样的通讯协议么
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你怎么改的?
<xiangfu> 协议是一样的fw.bin 不一样。
<xiangfu> 所以我们有一个xbboot.
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 哦 那就行了 官方有提供 for jz4770的 fw.bin
<xiangfu> 那个只是实现了usbboot 的协议。传什么你自己定。
<pocoyo> notify-send -h int:transient:1
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 还有for jz4770的配置的 你能做成兼容官方那个的配置文件么 》？ 这样以后官方一发布win32下用的 我们就可以直接用了
<pocoyo> tenzu: ^
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 他有一个usb id 来检测cpu 是不是支持。你要修改一下代码把jz4770 的usb id 加上。可以试试
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不是说 于
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我昨天看了下你们的代码 你似乎只绑定了那几款cpu
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不是说 g3 3.2版本的 不在托盘提示了吗。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, xbboot 只是用来传文件。所以用不着配置文件比如 xbboot -u 0x80100000 u-boot.bin xbboot -u 0x8060000 zImage
<xiangfu> jyfl987, xbboot  4740 和　4760 是支持的，没有4770 的手册。所以...
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 但是他那个可以开着程序 然后重启的时候设置到量产模式 然后跟那个usbboot通讯
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, 你说的可以是DFU.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这儿一直是下面
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 那现在确定协议是支持的 就是usbid不晓得 如果我找出他的usbid 你是不是可以把支持加进去？
<tenzu> test
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, 那个是需要先进入一个u-boot 之后在这个u-boot 这上刷机
<pocoyo> tenzu: 本来就是下面好不好。。。
<tenzu> > Time.now
<[ub]> tenzu, ....  ㍥ 
<xiangfu> jyfl987, lsusb  :)
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我要在右上角的
<supercatexpert> 是这样的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不能定义位置貌似。 只在底部中间显示。
<supercatexpert> 不过我在Linux下，不是用的DFU，而是其它的工具
<supercatexpert> 一个叫usb2ram的程序
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, dfu-utils?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 可是它不会自动消失, 有个delete all也行啊
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, 那就不知道了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 20G+gmail免费那部分
<supercatexpert> 借助SD卡上的u-boot辅助完成刷机
<adam8157> gfrog: maide?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我看右上角的还不习惯。我习惯右下角的。你习惯就好了。
<supercatexpert> 我的手机也可以自由安装u-boot
<xiangfu> dfu-utils xburst-tools Debian 已经支持了。
<gfrog> adam8157: yep, 5USD
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那个参数就是让他自动消失的。啊
<adam8157> gfrog: once paid for ever?
<pocoyo> ！bot
<supercatexpert> 我的板子是6410方案的
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我看看脚本去...
<gfrog> adam8157: laf, 5USD per year
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 他们的usbid 是这样的：　601a:4740
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 那不是可以加支持了？ 晚上你可以加下么 我现在设备没带在身上 我急等刷到3.2 现在2.2 的android 完全没法跑自己写的本地程序
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没错 自动会消失 就那一个参数。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 所以4770 应该是 601a:4770 :)
<adam8157> gfrog: youmi
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 阿 不是吧 我昨天看了下 没有这样的 只有 1d8d那种 
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 是不是进入烧录模式才会出现？
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 是
<gfrog> adam8157: just 5..., put all of my ebook into google docs, lol
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 你电脑是64bit 的吗？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 难不成我得注销一下?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 写在 ~/.bashrc里的可有需要重新开一下 终端。 直接命令的不用注销吧。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 直接notify-send可以, irssi的提示还没变过来
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我重开irssi试试
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这变态，能不使拼音不。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: zai xie jiaoben  lan de huan
<pocoyo> tenzu: test: 
<gfrog> adam8157: 极度鄙视你, could you please speak English?
<adam8157> gfrog: kan xinqing
 * gfrog kicks adam8157
<tenzu> testing
<xiangfu> jyfl987, http://dpaste.com/646443/  here is the patch. pretty simple. :)
<supercatexpert> ……
<tenzu> > Time.now
<pocoyo> tenzu: 测试。ok.
<[ub]> tenzu, 不要玩机器人
<tenzu> pocoyo: irssi的还是不行...
<xiangfu> tenzu, source ~/.bashrc 
<tenzu> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_MChni 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 03 日 星期四 13:59:19
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你先在终端里 source ~/.bashrc  再开irssi就行了。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, use this script file : http://projects.qi-hardware.com/index.php/p/xburst-tools/source/tree/master/xbboot/scripts/boot-echo.sh
<[ub]> xiangfu ⇪ t: xbboot/scripts/boot-echo.sh - XBurst Tools Git Source Tree - collection of boot and flash tools for XBurst devices.
<xiangfu> jyfl987, change the stage1 to fw.bin , change stage2 to the other bin file from ingenic.
<tenzu> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tenzu> > Time.now
<pocoyo> !bot | lubotu2 
<lubotu2> lubotu2: please see above
<pocoyo> !bot | tenzu  
<lubotu2> tenzu: please see above
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我昨天看了下 你那个小的c项目 我都看不明白各个部分之间的关系 有没有什么通用的方法去教人看一个项目的代码的么？ 
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我要哭了, 还是不行
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不会写错了吧。。。 注销算了。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 哪个项目？
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 就是那个小小的 xboot嘛 不过我是向你请教如何看通用的c项目的代码 理解各个部分 现在每个函数我都看得懂 也会追踪 但是对他整个系统是如何运作的 就不明白 尤其是找不到主循环 
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 各种看。天天看。:)
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 先知道这个项目是干什么的。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 你没有usbboot 协议的文档。所以比较费劲。有文档就好了。
<ofan> 免费安装了很多不免费的软件
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 比如说 我看redis postgresql 就半天找不到他的主循环在哪里
<xiangfu> jyfl987, host_main()  {.... while(1) ... } :)
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: loader其实找到c代码的主循环不难，问题是要了解从上电到运行这个main函数之间的过程..这个最难..
<xiangfu> SanityOnly, jyfl987 说的是host 上的程序。
<SanityOnly> xiangfu: 哦，这样...理解错了...我还是专心干活吧...^ ^
<xiangfu> SanityOnly, loader jyfl987 只有.bin file :)
<xiangfu> SanityOnly, 专心看ＩＲＣ　:D
<ofan> 研究这个干什么
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 那个.bin文件不就是 一段mips汇编么
<xiangfu> ofan, help QI Hardware project. :)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 反转成as 看应该就没问题了吧
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 类似stage1
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 有一点.S 其它都是.c
<ofan> xiangfu: 啥project
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 主要是 serial_init_4760(1);
<xiangfu> 		pll_init_4760();
<xiangfu> 		sdram_init_4760();
<xiangfu> 这些东西。
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 脚本里如何切换用户？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352155 求大侠帮忙！！！ 脚本里怎么切换成另一个用户再执行命令？ 注：用户只是本机上的一个普通用户，非root。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sprite1981 — 2011-11-03 14:05 
<xiangfu> jyfl987, checkout here: http://projects.qi-hardware.com/index.php/p/xburst-tools/source/tree/master/xbboot/target-stage1
<[ub]> xiangfu ⇪ t: xbboot/target-stage1 - XBurst Tools Git Source Tree - collection of boot and flash tools for XBurst devices.
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 你应该向ingenic  发邮件 要　jz4770 的手册。：）
<xiangfu> ofan, ben nanonote :D
<liukai> 我的10.10无法更新了，所有源都报403 forbbiden错误，但是通过网页是可以访问的
<xiangfu> liukai, 换一个源
<liukai> xiangfu, 换了n个源了，错误一样
<xiangfu> liukai, 你怎么更新的？
<xiangfu> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade 有什么错？
<tenzu> > Time.now
<[ub]> tenzu, 2011-11-03 14:22:09 +0800
<tenzu> > Time.now
<gplfeng1> :-D
<tenzu> > Time.now
<tenzu> > Time.now
<tenzu> test
<[ub]> tenzu, 不要玩机器人
<tenzu> test
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> > Time.now
<[ub]> tenzu, 不要玩机器人
<liukai> 全是这种 W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<gebjgd> 全是上班时间聊天的
<WiiW> liukai: 你的网络问题吧
<gebjgd> 羡慕啊
<ringfin> 兄弟们
<liukai> WiiW, 用浏览器能打开阿
<tenzu> 再不行我就真的放弃了, 555
<tenzu> > Time.now
<[ub]> tenzu, 2011-11-03 14:27:33 +0800
<WiiW> liukai: 哦，那是系统问题了。。
<WiiW> tenzu: 什么不行？
<gebjgd> 没有人性
<liukai> 怎么解决阿？
<WiiW> liukai: sudo aptitude update
<tenzu> WiiW: gnome里的notification, 让它自己消失
<liukai> WiiW, 试试
<WiiW> tenzu: 删了不就没了
<liukai> WiiW, 一样的效果
<SanityOnly> > Time.now
<SanityOnly> > Time.now
<SanityOnly> > Time.now
<SanityOnly> > Time.now
<SanityOnly> > Time.now
<SanityOnly> > Time.now
<SanityOnly> > Time.now
<[ub]> SanityOnly, 2011-11-03 14:29:14 +0800
<tenzu> WiiW: 没那么简单
<tenzu> > Time.now
<[ub]> tenzu, 2011-11-03 14:29:39 +0800
<WiiW> tenzu: 难题哦
<tenzu> WiiW: 折腾死我了
<tenzu> > Time.now
<[ub]> tenzu, 2011-11-03 14:30:41 +0800
<WiiW> tenzu: 折腾折腾更健康
<tenzu> 啊, 终于好了
<WiiW> tenzu: 奇迹啊
<tenzu> WiiW: 可以自动消失, 不过却不能保留了, 还是不够完美
<WiiW> tenzu: 时间可以修复一切BUG
<tenzu> WiiW: 您是行家
<WiiW> tenzu: 必须地
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 没用的 我给他们发过邮件的 我以前看过他们的jz4770宣传 就发个邮件问 市面上有什么产品是用这个的 结果他们根本无回复
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 不知道炬力态度如何 还有那个 新岸线公司也是 都是烂公司 根本不如国外的
<tenzu> WiiW: 我是真心喜欢kde里的通知
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 新岸线这公司做什么的/
<xiangfu> http://luo.bo/16208/
<[ub]> xiangfu ⇪ ti: 看中国人如何整死中国人 - 萝卜网
<xiangfu> 真ＪＢ猛。
<WiiW> tenzu: 得失总在一念间
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 总看到他们的logo,就是不知道干什么的...
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 新岸线是跟arm官方合作 搞arm芯片的 但是他们想把arm搞到超薄笔记本上 而且他们获得官方允许 可以把频率提得很高  不过现在看来 市场上已经有更高频率的了 当时他们可以提到2.5Ghz
<xiangfu> 慎入
<jyfl987> 新岸线也是光打雷不下雨
<tenzu> xiangfu: 昨晚刚看了,啥都不敢吃了
<liukai> apt-get 能不能重装阿？
<caleb-> liukai: 能
<liukai> caleb-, 是哪个包里的？
<jyfl987> tenzu: xiangfu  你们想错了 其实政府在下一盘很大的棋 这个不过是日常训练 等将来有一天 向全球开战 把全球都污染了 就只有中国人才能活下来了
<caleb-> liukai: apt
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我理解政府的苦心
<caleb-> jyfl987: 我理解政府的苦心
<jyfl987> lol
<ofan> http://www.v2ex.com/t/20647
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: V2EX › 最近在考虑注册特拉华州公司
<liukai> caleb-, 哪里能下到阿？找了半天没招到
<jyfl987> 奇怪阿 明矾不是拿来净化水么
<jyfl987> ofan: 你要注册公司了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 只是有兴趣
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 802.11n overlap BSS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352158 我连接802.11n的时候，有时候会有Overlap Bss之类的信息，哪位大侠能给我说说Overlap BSS是什么东东啊？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whyseu — 2011-11-03 14:30 
<jyfl987> ofan: 税的问题搞清楚了么
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在什么都不懂
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你发的这个链接很好 对我减肥很有帮助 
<jyfl987> 瞬间就没胃口了 
<ofan> 貌似可以在美国注册公司，但是完全不用到美国
<supercatexpert> 明矾净化水其实不太好，有铝离子的问题
<jyfl987> 那什么东西净化水比较好？ 我想买点净化水的东西来备用
<liukai> apt_0.8.13.2ubuntu4.2_amd64.deb   找到许多类似的文件，10.10应该用哪个阿?
<MeaCulpa> 话说，公司注册在美国也挺好
<MeaCulpa> 反正是做网络方面的，只要员工少，就不麻烦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 而且没复旦 只要不雇用美国人的话
<MeaCulpa> 一人公司的话应该挺方便
<MeaCulpa> 如果你要正规的雇佣中国员工，就要去外服了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你去开个公司？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我开了干嘛...
<MeaCulpa> 特拉瓦条件貌似不错的
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 赚钱
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.mgpyh.com/kindle-owners-lending-library.html
<MeaCulpa> 类似航海业中的巴拿马
<[ub]> gfrog ⇪ ti: Prime会员新福利，kindle免费借阅畅销书Kindle Owners’Lending Library | 买个便宜货
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是你如果是面向中国的那种服务 网络延迟是个问题
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要看你提供啥服务...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你可以在我国组机房嘛
<MeaCulpa> IDC这边有的是
<ofan> 注册资金需要多少
<ofan> 最少
<adam8157> gfrog: 一年79$...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 那又何必在美国开公司 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我靠，方便啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不过我有一个月试用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 租IDC几小时搞定，按月付钱都可以
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不见的 贵国对外资也是有许多手续的
<ofan> jyfl987: 国际化，收钱方便
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是说试用的时候可以蹭一本
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你可以用个人账户租用IDC
<adam8157> gfrog: 还不是要还
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 反正不是你资产
<liukai> 升级了apt，问题依旧。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过就算每年79，每月蹭一本的话，这些钱也值得啦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 还有个问题 贵国搞idc 是要办审批 搞证 拍入狱照的 
<gfrog> adam8157: 不要还。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: lending啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 没归还期限。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 畅销书....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 租idc又不是组ip
<gfrog> adam8157: 例如乔帮主传
<ofan> 搞Idc干什么
<ofan> 做web服务多好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我只托管机器，里面不联网总可以把
<adam8157> gfrog: 基本不看畅销书 我不是文艺青年啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不联网怎么托管？？？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，好吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你虎啊，对外宣称不联网
<dungeon_jiero> Ubuntu 有没有 GNOME-Shell衍生版？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也要多看看文史类的书
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我满足自己家里看片子需要可以挖
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看的
<dungeon_jiero> 就像xubuntu
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那不是傻逼么 机房的机器不联网 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对外宣称啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你怎么不懂我国的路数...说一套做一套
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你敢说不联网，ISP就敢给你掐网线。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 他们总是想搞钱的 所以就算你真不联网 他们都要给你挑毛病来
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可以先迁入，手续慢慢办...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...搞定相关人员即可
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我还不懂贵国路数么 贵国路线是向钱看 一切有利于搞钱的政策都会彻底贯彻的 
<MeaCulpa> 其实最简单的是找个真实的公司挂靠
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你能搞定相关人员，那说啥都行了，就怕搞不定，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 不过网上说的也是，要是美国真的那么容易，还要开曼群岛干嘛...
<MeaCulpa> 红帽那边那个中体倍力到现在还在发我短消息，nngx
<[ub]> 新 Kubuntu • kde4.7.3出来了， kubuntu 11.10的官方源有可能会更新吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352160 还是得自己去编译安装？？ 如果会更新， 大约得等多久呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 winamp5 — 2011-11-03 14:47 
<MeaCulpa> 会员都结束了也不清...
<gebjgd> !u 等到死
<gebjgd> `u 等到死
<gebjgd> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我今天早上收到个短信 : 尊敬的用户，您好！ aaaaaaaaaa  [新浪]  呵呵
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 后来想了下 应该是我在上家公司写的对接网关的单元测试被跑了一下
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 碰到这种事还挺好玩的
<MeaCulpa> 性浪痿勃
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要我就用139 mail
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 我们上家是做网络游戏的 需要走新浪那边提供的一个sp号码来收发服务短信
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我买的那个转换器到了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看起来肿么样
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu里怎么能自动补全参数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352161 我写了一个脚本但参数太长了，有没有办法按tab自动补全？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iheartpp — 2011-11-03 15:09 
<xiangfu> 怎么直接在irc 里回复论坛？
<xiangfu> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看起来很专业阿 还有自己的包装盒
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是他的板子上的usb口是用圆的那种 很不好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那是供电的吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就一个?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对阿 这么说我悲剧了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他没给么?
<jyfl987> 有给阿 你说他是供电的  那不是我悲剧了么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 只有一个usb口? 图片上不是啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跟图片上一样阿 
<jyfl987> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1721585346
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 五钻ICDev FT232 FT232RL USB口转串口 RS232+TTL模块特价送USB线-淘宝网
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 放心 可以用的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 单纯串口到ttl不需要供电
<dungeon_jiero> xiangfu: 那个功能已经消失了吧。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我以为是另外一种
 * dungeon_jiero 开溜
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个也送了杜邦线  回家可以差上主机 和那个机顶盒的板子 就可以走usb口minicom了吧？
<adam8157> jyfl987: yep
<jyfl987> adam8157: minicom可以传数据到机顶盒那边么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以, 但是那边要有接受
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那从那边把老的数据输出呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 进loader save到优盘或者tftp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么意思？ 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说实话, 折腾这个比折腾开发板麻烦得多, 有的时候是黑盒
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是这个有意义 因为这个有大规模的出货量
<adam8157> jyfl987: loader中提供了保存分区数据的命令
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这就好比自己写网站 和 改一些大网站 自己写网站固然什么都可以玩 但是没流量有个p用 还不如改大网站好玩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以我喜欢搞产品板 你搞出来的成果 大家都可以玩 多有意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: :) 现在有点忙哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 借口 我看你根本不喜欢搞技术
<jyfl987> adam8157: 估计是急着找个新妞
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 手头20+个bug在排队....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 嘿嘿 我自从用了 todo.txt后 现在倒是时间很好调整了
<jyfl987> 多谢 roylez 推荐那个 todo.txt
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你神码时候接触下内核就知道了, 然后就没工夫搞别的了.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 下班总可以玩嘛 我上班也不能搞板子阿
<GNUdog> adam8157: 2011-11-3 12:29:37	 货物已分配到发货区，等待送往北京小红帽快递	
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 你那堆书怎么回事?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 如我我玩板子, 我喜欢再低级一点的, linux下的板子就是写应用 交叉编译 没意思得很
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 一会儿就到
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 你可以写loader。。。
<GNUdog> SanityOnly: 估计和我一起到的
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 一会就到..这么牛逼精确...
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 写过了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对阿 你可以写loader 写成很强大的那种
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 那就剩内核了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还可以写个forth runtime 写个微内核的os什么的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我正要开始两个项目
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其中一个是os
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 对，我这边有个项目你想参加不..arm下的L4的微内核的...
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 不 我要写X86的, 因为x86是短板
<jyfl987> adam8157: 甚至可以写个vm 比如模拟6502 这样人家就可以用那个机顶盒来玩早期那些电视游戏了 这个不是很有意思么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是说 boot 到那个vm下去 呵呵
<SanityOnly> adam8157: ARM是未来捏...
<jyfl987> mips早晚要重新火起来的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正我觉得玩板子, 系统级别的嵌入式没啥意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: 根本只是一个交叉编译 loader 烧写. 单片机 fpga这种才好玩
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 墙内太枯燥，我想翻墙！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352165 如何翻墙啊，安了一个火狐的插件，autoproxy,还是不能翻墙。现在喜欢用chromium 浏览器，在线代理又不好找，，刚接触Ubuntu,小白,大家帮帮忙啊! 统计信息: 发表于 由 evil0ctal.free — 2011-11-03 15:33 
<liukai> 我发现我apt-get update的时候，不论是哪个源，都会去连14.198.80.237这个地址，然后就报错了
<SanityOnly> adam8157: FPGA你也有兴趣？
<adam8157> s
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 只是觉得好玩 不想学
<adam8157> SanityOnly: jyfl987 http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/01/insert-coin-boardx-is-an-open-source-modular-motherboard-for-p/  这个好!
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Insert Coin: BoardX is an open-source, modular motherboard for prolific prototypers -- Engadget
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你就是给自己找借口而已 
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 其实我有一块FPGA的板子...我觉得上次那个开源硬件不错..挺好玩的..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我搞了两年嵌入式linux啊哥哥...一个是烦了 一个是觉得没有什么特别有意思的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说明你做一行 不爱一行 我搞web的 有什么idea 都想着怎么用到web上去
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: adam8157 他属于做一个却不爱一个的人...
<flh> bbbkbk
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的爱好在内核, 但是也是奔着内核去那边的, 结果那边就是搞搞交叉编译, 烧写, 最多flash驱动
<GNUdog> SanityOnly: GJ!
<adam8157> jyfl987: 底层都是别人给的, 没意思, 系统级别的真没什么搞头
<flh> DBLobster: 在上班？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我才不会干一行爱一行, 我想弄的东西我才有兴趣
 * tenzu 看着你们做啊爱啊的
 * gfrog TB又是吃火锅。。。
 * gfrog 似乎这半年一直都是火锅，各种不同的火锅
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是指linux kenerl吧 我也没看到你搞别的kernel
<jyfl987> 等我学会了 就可以了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是, 这个够我搞了, 我要自己弄得kernel也只是以学习为目的, 马上要弄
<jyfl987> 我跟你不一样 我就喜欢搞这种真实产品的
<flh> 有什么好看的电视剧没有？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要自己写os 可以跟 Kandu交流交流
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没你那么有激情, 什么都想碰.....- -
<flh> jyfl987: 活跃的很你
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过我感兴趣的是 那个 menuetos 那个不也恰好是 x86 asm么 你有兴趣可以搞搞那个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己从头写一个, 即时再垃圾, 也会很爽...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 我是确实爱好 但是没得选阿 我是文科的 根本就没得选 所以有机会当然就要学了  你是直接学的这个的吧 肯定有点厌恶的 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我学微波
<Kandu> gfrog: tmd google doc 這麼多書，你個盜版份子
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这方面我就是技术穷人 一有机会就想都学过来
<xiehong_> 请问lseek创建空洞文件有什么作用？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我想专和精 :)
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你有什么书也可以搞来看看
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 我也想做技术专家 不过上次看到一个高盛的 高频交易程序员说 他从焊板子 写系统 到写上层应用 全都会 呵呵
<jyfl987> xiehong_: malloc的作用么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不可能啊
<flh> colinux和主机xp的网段能不能配置为同一网段？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是说那个
<gfrog> Kandu: slides 居多
<adam8157> xiehong_: 想要大文件, 只是要"大"的属性, 不要"大"的实际
<flh> 你们说得太多了，太多了
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 高频交易..NB啊..
<flh> colinux和主机xp的网段能不能配置为同一网段？
<liukai> 终于解决了～～
<xiehong> 不是malloc的作用  
<liukai> 设了代理
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 其实他们真用的到这么多东西..
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 他们是用FPGA写程序来做交易的..
<xiehong> 是有的时候使用lseek构建空洞文件在实际当中有什么作用？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是真的 上次在看老外的帖子说高频交易钱多 然后有个高频交易程序员出来说他赚钱是多一点 但是很苦逼
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 软件的效率对他们来说还是太慢了..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看过那个文章
<adam8157> xiehong: 实际当中啊... no idea
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 用 fpga恐怕也受不了吧 他们这么赚钱 都可以先fpga调试 发布就发布板子好了
<ofan> flh: 不能
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 他们都是毫秒级别优化，比如有种对冲交易，差一秒，可能就少赚几百万美刀...
<adam8157> SanityOnly: tina回信了 果然下周
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 以前专门研究过这个...
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 我刚收到她回信的时候，比你可兴奋多了...终于知道那边是个人，不是个机器了》。
<flh> ofan: 谢谢，我为这个有点蛋痛，有些乱文却说可以，真TMD
<woniu> 小白提问，各位帮帮忙啊
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 你的jz4770 android 是什么版本？　3.0?
<woniu> 怎么安装迅雷啊，安装了wine 
<oK2011> 他们用软件自动交易吧。要不怎么能这么快
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 我知道阿 
<SanityOnly> oK2011: 软件对他们是慢的..他们要用硬件...
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 默认是 2.2  官方放出3.2了
<flh> ofan: 这个世界的"乱文"实在多啊
<oK2011> 硬件？ 交易软件固化在硬件里吗
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 目前1k以下的平板也就mips阵营有3.x的系统了 
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 所以我还是很看好君正和炬力的 你要不要也买个来研究下 
<xiangfu> jyfl987, ３.2 ?  where is the image URL? thanks. :)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: wait
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你要的是 disk image 还是 picture?
<xiangfu> disk image. ３。２　r 
<xiangfu> 3.2 的。
<jyfl987> http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-10478315-1-1.html   xiangfu  看2楼的链接
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 【Novo7 普及版固件】君正MIPS热风来袭，2.2 3.2两版固件周末突击发布新版本公测！！ - novo 7 - iMP3随身影音 - 
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 没有有官方的？
<xiangfu> 有没有官方的
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我觉得你这种级别的人 应该可以很轻易的根据他发布的量产工具 for win32 搞出   for lin来 然后就可以方便定制了
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 哪个官方？ 爱诺还是君正？
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 都可以。只要不是用户上传的就可以。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 时间啊。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 有工作啊。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 这就是官方的 这个版主不搞技术的 他另外开了个帖子说明是从 爱诺那里弄来的 他们这种大论坛 官方都要巴结他们的 
<jyfl987> http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-10477335-1-1.html   xiangfu 看这里有说明 
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 关于Novo7领先版和普及版一直没有在官方网站产品页面出现和没有固件下载的说明 - novo 7 - iMP3随身影音 - 
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 啊。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 或者研究个工具 能够把那个平板刷成ubuntu也行 我有个 ac100 本来就是安装的android 结果老外给提供个脚本和image 刷成ubuntu 在ppa还有提供软件园 真的很不错 
<robots> .
<robots> hi~
<jyfl987> 我想建个list 收集那些真实产品的hack
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 我其实真是想去做高频..就是没那技术...
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 据说学历最少P.h.D
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 又不一定非要做高频 做个程序 自动炒股也好玩阿 只不过赚钱少点而已 可以研究一些模型什么的
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 我想学习自然语言处理 去分析微薄 研究统计上的东西
<Kandu> jyfl987: 志向遠大啊
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 嗯嗯...还有resys...我也想..尤其是后者..
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 现在系统不吃香了，应用素王道..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个好玩阿 想想 以前只有跻身统治者才能看到整体上的数据  现在有了互联网 有了twitter 你可以自己做爬虫 搞到这些数据  很爽的
<ofan> SanityOnly: 高频是啥意思
<SanityOnly> ofan: 高频交易程序员..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 系统就交给阿蛋这种人继续精进研究好了 就好像少林寺里的那些达摩院的和尚 专门研究这个
<ofan> SanityOnly: 啥意思
 * Kandu jyfl987: 智商250的表示不敢碰 NLP
<ofan> SanityOnly: 赚钱多么
<oK2011> 高频交易 也可能亏死啊
<SanityOnly> ofan: 一般只有牛逼投行才会有高频程序员...你想吧...
<oK2011> 用软件写好交易规则吗  ？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 用现成库阿 
<ofan> SanityOnly: 负责写交易程序的？
<SanityOnly> ofan: 嗯...
<oK2011> SanityOnly 用什么语言啊
<SanityOnly> oK2011: 各种语言，那个最快那个最好用那个，甚至FPGA，甚至直接硬件电路
<ofan> SanityOnly: 全是汇编？
<ofan> SanityOnly: 能赚多少
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu VPS • vps能不能搭个MLDonkey http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352170 burst 允许么？现在搭了个MLDonkey下载点东西。和迅雷离线差不多了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 thelover — 2011-11-03 16:06 
<oK2011> 做外汇的吧 。
<ofan> 不知道apple内部的程序员能赚多少
<oK2011> 关键是你的网络 线路也要快 才行啊
<jyfl987> 我觉得还是写许多小的股票交易程序 分布到全球去比较好 用自己的网络来控制他们的策略
<ofan> 一般你们cpu多少度
<jyfl987> 你把资金全押在那一个人写的高频交易程序上 风险太大
<ofan> jyfl987: 你的计划一直在变
<jyfl987> 而且资金一次性出入那么多 大家都会盯着你 也就跟量子力学的困境一样了 你本身也在影响环境 所以你研究出来的策略不一定在现实中有效
<jyfl987> ofan: 地球天天变 人当然也要变
<tomato> 大家好。。求推荐好的voip客户端
<ofan> 你好，番茄
<tomato> 你好 ofan
<AireadFan> 为什么在32位机下，1页的大小会是4K？ 什么限制页的大小？
<SanityOnly> AireadFan: 我记得是和cache有关的..
<AireadFan> SanityOnly, cache 高速缓存？
<AireadFan> SanityOnly, 好像是与（MMU）有关系吧
<SanityOnly> AireadFan: 嗯..影响因素很多..比如留几位做页内偏移什么的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips可以 自己给自己生成指令来执行么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没听懂
<SanityOnly> AireadFan: 而且打开PAE后就是4M了..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是 自己生成指令放内存里 然后等下又指挥cpu跳过去执行
<AireadFan> SanityOnly, 《LKD》这本书上也没深说，看来水是比较深
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你的指令意思是?
<Kandu> AireadFan: 關閉 PAE的情況下,打開 PSE的, PDE的PS位置1，則指向的 PT 裡面描述的 PTE 說明的頁是 4M
<SanityOnly> AireadFan: 我记得当时看Intel有个system programmer guide的时候好像说了，不过记不清楚了..
<Kandu> AireadFan: 其餘是 4K
<jyfl987> adam8157: 机器指令阿 
<Kandu> AireadFan: 打開 PAE 的話，只能在 4K 和 2M 裡選
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道我理解的对不对, 类似C的函数指针调用?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我全说的是汇编  
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我现在只知道程序分不同的segment 有的不是不允许写code 段的么
<AireadFan> Kandu, 嗯，我再好好了解了解
<Kandu> AireadFan: 打開 PAE 的情況，不管 PSE 如何設置，一旦 PDE 的 PS 置1，則指向的 PT 的 PTE 描述的頁為2M
<Kandu> AireadFan: 其餘則 4K
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是很理解你的意思
<AireadFan> Kandu, 最早的内核32位是8K，64位是16K，后来为了给中断分配独立的栈，把进程的栈都变为1页啦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如你执行一个程序 他就 256字节 然后他自己生成了不少指令 放在数据区 然后让cpu把那些数据当作机器码来执行 这个 好像缓冲区溢出就是这个原理阿
<oK2011> 32位逻辑地址， 前部分是虚拟的页号，后部分的是虚拟页偏移量，如果前部分是20位的话，那页面就是4K
<Kandu> AireadFan: 啥東西?
<AireadFan> Kandu, 什么啥东西？
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: mips不清楚..IA32不可能这样..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 那人家是怎么搞溢出的呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以吧
<adam8157> SanityOnly: ia32可以不分段
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 缓冲区溢出，关键不是执行指令，而是提权..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 你说的是 用户模式下不能么 
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 不分段的话就可以吧
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 但是也有人利用缓冲区溢出执行点东西阿
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 当然，你想弄出shell的话，没ring 0 是不可能的..
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 如果你想深入了解，可以看看CSAPP这书..
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 里面有深入的讲解..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 好吧 这本书一定要看完 
<jyfl987> 已经好多人推荐了
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 具体就是，破坏原有的调用栈，让程序在ring 0的权限下跳转至一段自己写的恶意代码上
<SanityOnly> adam8157: IA32下有很多权限保护的..
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你上次发的那个帖子的bt种子给下
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 甚至里面还有个示例程序..如果你看一版，要下旧版的gcc去编译..新版有栈保护，溢出不了..据说第二版的程序可以在新的gcc下溢出..
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 请问Ubuntu下如何打开system.img.ext4文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352176 我知道这个可能不是Ubuntu相关的问题，但是有人告诉我system.img.ext4文件可以在Ubuntu下打开并提取其中的内容（那人却始终不告诉我用什么软件）。我在Ubuntu下试过了，显示为未知文件。 实在不知道发到哪个版块才来到初学者园地 ...
<adam8157> gebjgd: 直接点就下了... 我没存
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我没帐号
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 那这个是x86的概念吧 mips下有 ring 0的概念么？
<pocoyo> 火狐里的 prefs.js 里面的残留的配置如何清理？
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 我这里就有阿蛋给的第2版
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 这个就不知道了..并没搞过mips..
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不用帐号
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 除了csapp 还有别的什么神书么？ 讲基础的那种
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 你是不是也是红毛阿 
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 真的想搞底层？
<adam8157> jyfl987: bingo
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 我是好奇心太重
<gebjgd> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> gebjgd: 有链接么? 我忘了
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 那看CSAPP就够了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们同事现在越来越多了 这里都快变成  #rh-zh 了
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 已然rh-zh了吧...
<adam8157> gebjgd: http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-827005-1-1.html
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 不行 搞嵌入式的那些黑话 基础什么的 这个书也可以么？
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 学英语的朋友有福了，朗文现代词典第5版（最新）和朗文发音放送-远景
<adam8157> gebjgd: 直接点就好了
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 现在还是 #arch-cn
<adam8157> jyfl987: 从来都不是arch-cn
<adam8157> linux-cn差不多
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 嵌入式啊..不清楚..csapp focus on IA32的..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 这里archer可是很多的
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 额
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 不过里面为了讲处理器设计设计了一个Y86(Y87)的体系结构..我看了，觉得就是简化版的x86
<tenzu> 如花-cn
<pocoyo> tenzu: 如花早死了
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: csapp基于ia32 那不是还要学x86汇编？ 额 有没有基于mips/arm什么的 类似csapp的书
<tenzu> pocoyo: 谁说的?
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 必须要会x86汇编才能看那书..后面溢出那部分，都是反汇编分析的..
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 基于mips,arm的我真不知道了...
<jyfl987> 额  x86
 * SanityOnly 这能力，吹水不耽误工作...啧啧...
<jyfl987> x86罗嗦 还是mips好
<tenzu> SanityOnly: 因为吹水就是工作
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 你不是QA么 吹水职业？
<helloeveryone> hello
<archl> pocoyo: poco
<SanityOnly> tenzu: -___-! 你当我公关部门啊..
<helloeveryone> i need help and didn't knew where to go, does anyone speaks chinese ?
<jyfl987> 还有个问题 现在有用 big endian的常用处理器么？ SanityOnly
<[ub]> helloeveryone, 好  ㍨ 
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 大端机很多...常用的...不知道...现在ARM一般都是用小端的..
<jyfl987> helloeveryone: this chanle has nothing but chinese
 * adam8157 好吧 终于歇会儿了 等机器中
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 帮我帮我吧...
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 你说很多 又举不出常用的
<tenzu> SanityOnly: 公关还得能喝酒,关键时刻还敢脱,最重要还得是个妹子,你能行么?
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 真的很多，而且有很多变态的那种大小端可以改的...
<adam8157> SanityOnly: mips可以改
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: mips不就可以随便改么 一点不变态
<helloeveryone> i have a chinese 3 sentences text, and need help translating it, if anyone is willing to help, i'd be really thankful
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你的板子就可以改
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 可以改这事情本来就很变态了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是用一条指令改？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 硬件线
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还是接针脚改？
<jyfl987> 哦 果然是硬件线
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 朝三暮四什么的最讨厌了
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 硬件线还好了
<jyfl987> 我还以为可以一个指令切 呵呵 一秒钟变小端
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你的板子一般是el, 但是flash烧写是大端
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: ARM有些就是...寄存器里写个值...下一跳指令大小就变了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 这个挫  板子是el的 但是提供的gcc默认编译eb
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我说的是字典的
<gebjgd> adam8157: http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-825234-1-1.html
<adam8157> gebjgd: 两个种子...看到没有
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ ti: 学英语的朋友有福了，韦伯11 牛津8词典放送（屏幕取词带彩色插图）-远景
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 你是玩arm的？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 是。需要登录
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 被它恶心过一段时间...现在不搞了..
<gebjgd> adam8157: 才能下载
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我都没有登录啊...
<adam8157> gebjgd: http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-827005-1-1.html
<gebjgd> adam8157: 太假了
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 学英语的朋友有福了，朗文现代词典第5版（最新）和朗文发音放送-远景
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你给我的那个链接是可以直接下
<adam8157> gebjgd: 就是嘛
<gebjgd> adam8157: 莫非那是所有的？
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 你刚才还忽悠阿蛋搞
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那俩词典已经很棒了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 下载那个就是所有的了？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我喜欢攒词典
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 忽悠人嘛...
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 放到手机上
<adam8157> gebjgd: 2G大小...
<gebjgd> adam8157 16Gsd卡路过
<gebjgd> adam8157: 毛毛雨啦
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: arm汇编也看过 还32/16切来切去 更加糊里糊涂
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 嗯..ARM搞了个Thumb指令集..不过一般不用看...现在甚至64了..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 64前几天不才出来么
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 对啊，所以说“现在”甚至64了...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 以後是不是，有 arm的發行版，，是不是 arm16 arm32 arm64 ..
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 很可能喔。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 还要 arm8_64 
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: Arm9_64
<archl> 这样得呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，，習慣 x86_.. 的圍觀，，
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: arm那个数据中心我看很有搞头 不过说到省电 mips更省电 不知道为何没有人搞mips集群服务器
<archl> jyfl987: 没公司推？
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 关键是   性能/功耗
<jska> -----有用过ARM版的ubuntu么？
<archl> jska: 这里没有，但是用过 arm 发行版的很多。
<jyfl987> archl: 只看到有公司推出来做硬件防火墙的 但是真正做应用服务器的没见过
<archl> jska: 就是没 ubuntu
<archl> jyfl987: 龙芯啊。
<jyfl987> 照理说 能做网关的 吞吐量这么大 很适合做web服务器阿
<jyfl987> archl: 龙芯毛都看不见 额
<archl> jyfl987: 既然debian有，说明应该有吧。
<jska> archl 看到ubuntu有arm的版本提供下载，两个iso，不知道啥区别
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: ARM计算不行，差很多..ARM适合的是小计算量大IO的环境..做IO处理器..内部消息，淘宝正准备评估ARM服务器
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 对阿 但是mips可以阿 你看大量的路由都是mips的 具体来说 是 broadcom的
<archl> jska: 我的手机有专门的 Kubuntu arm 版本，还有很多独特的arm版本，到底是对应什么硬件的我不知道。
<jyfl987> 我家里那个ac100就有 natty for tegra2
<SanityOnly> archl: ARM就这个很恶心...一个SOC对应一个内核...
<jska> 是啊，不像x86 ，分个32，64位就可以了
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 难道基本指令都不同？
<archl> jyfl987: 似乎不同。
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 指令相同，但除了指令外基本都不同...
<jska> 那这样，应用程序是否也都得重新编译啊
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 基本指令难道不能干啥？
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 总比mips好 基本指令还能打折 昨天 adam8157说的
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 你看内核下，arch/arm/下有很多march,这些都是对应不同的soc的..
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 问题是，kernel要初始化硬件...SOC上的硬件都不同..
<jska> SanityOnly  soc是啥的缩写？
<SanityOnly> jska: system over(on) chip 片上系统...好象是..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 没错 好多
<SanityOnly> jska: system on chip
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 是很挫 
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 你再看x86的...太TM牛逼了...
<jska> 那对不同的soc，应用程序要重新编译么，还是二进制兼容的？
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: x86就三四家公司 当然牛了
<jyfl987> 我觉得arm可以出来协调下 让他们有个基本的可用的子集 
<[ub]> 新 影音多媒体 • deadbeef的rar插件安装教程,wine党扔掉你的foobar吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352181 项目主页:https://github.com/shaohao/vfs_rar 首先肯定是要装git和deadbeef的(这是废话吧), 然后终端运行 git clone git://github.com/shaohao/vfs_rar.git 再cd到vfs_zip目录下make后make install即可. 这下与foobar的差别几乎就只有播放压缩包内的两个mp ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我感觉这几周我明白的东西比以前几年都多
<archl> jyfl987: 努力一下，你会明白更多。
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: ARM缺少一个类似ACPI的标准可以让bios向操作系统报告设备信息..
<SanityOnly> jska: 不用...程序基本是二进制兼容的..当然，ARM7比ARM9还是少几条指令的..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 想到个应用 
<jska> SanityOnly 哦，也是向后兼容的
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 做个soc的小板子 用usb接口 可以插u盘 和电脑 可以在u盘里放iso文件 让这个板子模拟usb光驱 这个非常好玩阿
<SanityOnly> jska: 嗯...ARM7其实真正的指令集是叫ARMv4还是ARMv5来着，里面甚至没有大小端转换指令..就一条指令可以转大小端的那种..要手动屏蔽，移位，加上再移位什么的..
<archl> Arm7 似乎不比 Arm8 速度慢。
<archl> Arm8纯粹骗的。
<jska> SanityOnly  Win8的ARM版出来后，估计对arm的接口标准会有推动吧
<SanityOnly> jska: Win8的你去看新闻，是和几个soc的厂商合作的...估计是只支持他们的soc...里面就没有 Marvell，我记得特清楚..
<jska> SanityOnly 有联接么，给个我去看看
<SanityOnly> jska: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131542.htm  看倒数第2张图片，合作伙伴那里
<[ub]> SanityOnly ⇪ ti: 微软展示ARM平台Windows系统_Windows_cnBeta.COM
<archl> SanityOnly:  Raspberry Pi 你喜欢吗？
<SanityOnly> archl: 啥东东？
<jska> 看来微软的office也要是出arm版的，这个量很重啊
<archl> SanityOnly:  能看1080P的 Arm11微型电脑。 http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<[ub]> archl ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<archl> jska: 额。。。arm的libreoffice早就有了。
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SanityOnly> archl: 这么便宜？始终对ARM的性能表示怀疑...
 * archl 摸摸pocoyo
<pocoyo> archl: 摸吧。随便。
<pocoyo> archl: 你用什么挂 irc
<archl> SanityOnly: 开发板样子，能1920×1080 4xAA跑 Quake3.
<archl> pocoyo: chatzilla
<pocoyo> archl: 现在有多少行了？
<archl> SanityOnly: 感觉显示性能特别强。
<jska> archl  俺知道，这个跟微软的兼容性跟x86差不多吧，市场份额在那
<pocoyo> 记录？
<archl> pocoyo: 没有几行。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 由于近期 Godaddy 的域名服务器 ns**.domaincontrol.com 在中国大陆地区频繁出现无法访问
<archl> pocoyo: 失败，错误，不会。
<SanityOnly> archl: 显示强是因为挂了一个GPU在上面...
<SanityOnly> archl: ARM做计算就一SB
<archl> SanityOnly: 对啊。有就是用的。
<pocoyo> archl: 我这里 erc记录行多了的话感觉 很卡 翻页的时候。
<archl> SanityOnly: 谁管那么多计算呢。
<archl> pocoyo: 喔。我不记录的。。。
<pocoyo> cpu利用率很高啊。不知道你是不是也这个情况。
<pocoyo> archl: 。。。
<archl> pocoyo: 只有特定的才记录。
<tenzu> pocoyo: irssi挂几天也不卡
<gebjgd> pocoyo: weechat表示好无压力
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不可能吧。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 确实不卡
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 不可能。
<archl> pocoyo: 我一般不算挂，只有开机想要开irc才开。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我的weechat从来不下线
<tenzu> pocoyo: 亲测
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 那可以显示多少条记录行？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: dockstar 夜以继日的开着
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那里面的内容 不清空的话 不是一直战胜内存？
<archl> pocoyo: 我这里同时显示40行
<pocoyo> 我还得手动清空一下。才行。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 现在558
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 我这1000行以后才会感觉卡。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 一屏显示多少行？
<pocoyo> archl: 还有这功能？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我不懂, 反正不卡
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 那你玩命刷吧
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 反正我的不卡
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 你最多能显示多少行 可以往上翻的？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我这还是arm的小盒子呢。后面11个下载进程
<jska> SanityOnly   ARM开始主要注重功耗，现在开始进入服务器领域了，应该会加强性能了
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 572
<archl> pocoyo: 一屏幕显示的行数和屏幕高度以及字号有关——我的屏幕高度 1440 字号是10显示40行，是8显示50行。。。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 现在。今天不小心退出了一次weechat
<pocoyo> archl: 我不是 这个意思。
<archl> pocoyo: 那是？
<pocoyo> 说不清 算了。
<pocoyo> 我笨。
<archl> lol
<archl> 算了。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 你帮忙刷下
<SanityOnly> jska: ARM主要是注重   性能/功耗...   他们的目的，最后是要用多核，多U拼功耗拼死Intel
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 刷个1000行
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我再告诉你多少行了
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 你把机器人踢了。
<archl> SanityOnly: 你看intel atom拼上了，性能还是那么的烂。
<gebjgd> 我没走权限
<gebjgd> pocoyo 我没权限
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我曾经挂了7天irc,还是不卡
<jska> SanityOnly  intel确实缺乏动力
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不过我不知道保存了多少记录
<archl> 不要管他们了。。。
<archl> 管自己吧。
<SanityOnly> jska: 嗯...他也就看ARM火了怕被灭才搞出atom的..
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/iLaTkgns 无压力
<MeaCulpa> CISC不行了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你还有这种域名!!!
<MeaCulpa> SanityOnly: 定点计算啥芯片都不傻逼吧
<gebjgd> atom不行啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哪样？
<gebjgd> 太热
<archl> 1.15Ghz 的CPU现在也就跑跑简单程序了。程序的要求也提升了。
<gebjgd> 太次
<MeaCulpa> SanityOnly: 电视机机顶盒里的那便宜货比你intel解码强劲的多了
<adam8157> voidcode
<jska> SanityOnly  内个atom看评论没啥好评，AMD的APU系列也开始发力了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。不看那个好不。。。
 * MeaCulpa 多媒体世界都是定点计算
<SanityOnly> jska: 我看好APU
<MeaCulpa> archl: 浮点intel也不咋的嘛
<gebjgd> 完全不及amd apu
<archl> MeaCulpa: http://www.raspberrypi.org/ 1080P
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那你的滚动条用鼠标都点不到了吧？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这么长的记录？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: emacs的东西不是向来都慢么
<archl> tenzu: 记录干啥呢？
<MeaCulpa> 性能/功耗，浮点的话，大型计算机系统 前几的除了18摸的就都是nvidia gpu貌似
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 不然emacs 怎么有 emacs makes a computer slow的说法
<tenzu> pocoyo: screen里的,得用pageup往上翻
<tenzu> archl: 不记录啥,只是算例题的时候得24小时连着跑而已
<MeaCulpa> emacs++
<jska> SanityOnly  俺前阵搞了个第一批上市的apu上网本，纯计算弱点，不过显示很厉害，功耗才9瓦
<Evanescence> tmux 要怎么启用 鼠标选择? 我用鼠标在屏幕上选取好像不行
<archl> tenzu: 喔。都是在自己电脑上跑啊？
<gebjgd> jska: 啥牌子？
<gebjgd> jska: 我给老婆买的也是
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10 新建的用户都无法登录图形界面，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352186 ubuntu11.10 新建的用户都无法登录图形界面，本身的yy用户跟root用户可以登录。建用户的命令adduser xxx 跟useradd xxx，都是root下的，登录的时候只是一闪，又回到登录界面。哪位大牛知道怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pan ...
<tenzu> archl: 学校的电脑
<SanityOnly> jska: 我发现世界一下子就focus到功耗上了..
<archl> SanityOnly: 移动的世界。
<archl> tenzu: 恩。想起来了。
<MeaCulpa> 功耗低了可以堆砌数量嘛
<MeaCulpa> 摩尔定律完结了
<jska> SanityOnly  华硕,apu好像是E350
<gebjgd> SanityOnly: 功耗很重要。3w的dockstar下载挂irc finch，绝对比一个台式机或者上网本强
<pocoyo> 歇会电脑 一会回 xp去。
<gebjgd> jska: toshiba c-50
<SanityOnly> archl: 其实还是电池太差了..要是发明了便携核电什么的...
<tenzu> archl: 我是不会用自己电脑跑算例的
<jska>  SanityOnly  装ubuntu, 自个安驱动，从源码编译mplayer,放高清不错，一直温温的
<archl> SanityOnly: 便携交换电池。主电池+副电池构架。。。插入主电池后副电池不工作，但主电池轻易更换。
<archl> 哈啊哈
<SanityOnly> jska: 嗯...低功耗世界有个fan-less，就是不用风扇，很好很强大，买一个，放家里..
<archl> 更换电池构架，是目前最好的办法了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在的智能手机...
 * SanityOnly 表示  谁发明   便携核电   谁肯定是下一个世界首富.. 一人一个手机..得卖出去多少啊..
<MeaCulpa> 电池顶不住啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 为啥不搞chroot呢。
<jska> archl  电池就是个吊车尾
<MeaCulpa> archl: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> archl: chroot 干啥
<archl> MeaCulpa: 一个超级简单的linux系统只打电话和记录信息。然后chroot智能系统。
<GNUdog> 没有机器好痛苦
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...不知
<jska> SanityOnly  俺觉得 平板能干掉上网本也有这个原因
<archl> MeaCulpa: 待机时候就用简单的，低功耗应该能做到。然后直接从睡眠唤醒。
<MeaCulpa> chroot又不换内核...
<SanityOnly> GNUdog 来帮我做文件系统吧..我这有大巴的机子...
<GNUdog> SanityOnly: 我只要 bos 的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 也是。
<jska> N年前，微软就投资了不少银子给些电池研发公司，现在看都打了水漂了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还是Linux内核太差了。
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 也可能被暗杀
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 恐怖分子阿
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 你想一个电池就是一个炸弹
<jska> jyfl987  而且有连锁反应...
<gebjgd> jyfl987: blue energy
<jyfl987> 还是搞太空太阳能吧
<jyfl987> 用无线传输到地球上 能量免费用
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 那每个人得顶多少辐射啊..
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 怕什么 你已经用手机了
<adam8157> - -!
<jska> 对焦稍微偏一点儿，就都成灰了
<adam8157> - -!
<adam8157> - -!
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/160777.htm  这里
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 中国“神鸟”太阳能电池量产 光电转换率已达18%_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> jska: 没那么严重
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 强撸灰飞烟灭？
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/160775.htm   这个拽阿 居然是他想回就回  
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 前 Google Reader 设计师临时决定回 Google _Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 呵呵
<gebjgd> 中国的太阳能电池都出口到欧洲了
<gebjgd> 污染的加工环节都在国内
<jyfl987> 我怀疑中国那个太阳能发电站是掩饰  真实的情况是 激光武器 额
<gebjgd> 真是挣钱不要命了
<palomino|working> .........
<jska> 大船入口...
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012-ship
<gebjgd> 也是，连下一代国家主席全家人都移民了
<gebjgd> 谁还在乎国内咋样
 * SanityOnly 欢迎光临   #terrorism-cn 频道
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 不是吧 近平的姐妹好像是国外 其他人貌似还在国内
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 都出国了
<CyrusYzGTt> 人類是女媧騷婊子的邪惡分身
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 除了他前妻
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 都有绿卡和永久居住权了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 人在国内而已
<jska> 都是有专机的，在乎住那....
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 赶快和 裸姐结婚吧
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 裸姐不愿意阿 
<CyrusYzGTt> 人類是女媧騷婊子的邪惡分身
<CyrusYzGTt> 人類是女媧騷婊子的邪惡分身
<CyrusYzGTt> 人類是女媧騷婊子的邪惡分身
<CyrusYzGTt> 人類是女媧騷婊子的邪惡分身
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 他儿子女儿呢？
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<gebjgd> jska: 人家吃得东西和咱们不一样
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 强行推倒
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 米国
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 美其名曰留学
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 已经有绿卡了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我怀疑这是小胡放出来的谣言 好斗倒储君
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 绿卡而已阿
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这个在战国叫 公子为质
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 是不是谣言也罢。但是现在执政的很多都移民是不争的事实
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 不是小胡钦定的储君？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 对 对
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 是用来搞结盟送人质的 哈哈
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 额 你生活在国外么
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 习太子不是小胡选的？
<jyfl987> SanityOnly: 现储君是太上皇指定阿 这个你也不懂
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你很有阿Q的精神
<gebjgd> XD
<SanityOnly> jyfl987: 哦，这样...怪不得上次小江差点挂了大家那么happy
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 呵呵 我有高级五毛潜力
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 有前途
<gebjgd> archl: 你就从了 熊猫男吧
<gebjgd> archl: 人家暗恋你那么久
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<imtxc> 能有啥办法把google reader 弄回以前的样子不？
<Kandu> XD
<archl> gebjgd: ？
<archl> gebjgd: 什么？
<archl> jyfl987: 你又瞎说了。。。
<gebjgd> archl: jyfl987 = 熊猫男
 * CyrusYzGTt 夢想有一天 女媧 成爲 本尊的胯下 女奴
<gebjgd> archl: 帮人家移个民
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<cfy> adam8157: .
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
 * adam8157 以后没有警告
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 麼事？？
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<gebjgd> archl: 胜造8级福屠
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 开始给arc
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你的梦想太下贱了。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 有 坐等那个前 google reader设计者回google
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 开始给 archl 讲道理
<cfy> adam8157: 又要学习C了
<adam8157> cfy: 正道
<archl> gebjgd: 你讲什么？
<archl> gebjgd: 算了。我继续。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧，， 所有 女菩薩 都成爲 本尊的女奴
<gebjgd> archl: 帮人家移个民
<cfy> adam8157: common lisp才是正道啊
<gebjgd> archl: 胜造8级福屠
<imtxc> 能用 stylish 弄回去也好啊。。
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 呵呵 你咋不帮我呢 
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你只要开个公司 雇用我去就行了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我结婚了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. 沒辦法 ，，吾發現 自己 性無能了 
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 帮不了你了
<Kandu> cfy: 終於看完 fpc 語言了，深感不如 c++
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没钱
<jyfl987> 我也不求赚钱 只要能吃饭 上网 买电子产品就可以了
<cfy> Kandu: fpc?
<Kandu> cfy: freepascal
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 给我25万。马上雇佣你
<jyfl987> Kandu: 看看forth吧 真的推荐
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那我不如自己搞德国创业移民了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我被推薦得夠多了，放入 ToDo 列表
<cfy> Kandu: 估计下学期得学习c++.....
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 随你。
<cfy> Kandu: 你要把common lisp插入到开头。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 我是說醜陋程度上
<archl> Kandu: 你已经被无数人追了吗？
<Kandu> archl: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 我宁可smalltalk
<gebjgd> cfy: dirty talk
<cfy> gebjgd: Kandu:  adam8157: 一群男程序员酒后乱逛,正要集体侵犯一个女子。女子见势不妙，问：那你们说最好的文本编辑器是哪个？程序员们就地讨论了三天三夜不欢而散，女子趁机顺利脱身。
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<gebjgd> cfy: 三个人都是vim党呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 关键是 forth给你的是不同的思路  这个你一定要看看 而且花不了多少时间
<archl> cfy: 我刚要说 gebjgd 说的。。。
<archl> lol
<gebjgd> cfy: 图快，直接上了
<cfy> gebjgd: 那哪个插件最好用。。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 一个公司出来。标准配置
<Kandu> jyfl987: 推薦別的語言的人，這樣說的也很多.·.·
<cfy> gebjgd: .
 * Kandu StarCraft 去,bye
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不会 其他语言的体系还不是从c出来的 forth是自己的一套 根本是两码事 所以我才推荐你
<jyfl987> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/190041/229252
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 译言网 | 富士康欲打造“机器人帝国”
<jyfl987> 富士康的百万国军
<jyfl987> 在想 富士康会不会哪一天把流水线改成战斗机器人装配
<gebjgd> Kandu: 2？
<[ub]> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu11.10无法安装MYSQL，请大家帮忙看看~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352192 # apt-get install mysql-server 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中 ...
<jyfl987> https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/kay/libabc.git;a=blob_plain;f=README    cfy 我昨天想叫你看这个来着 你看最后一条
<jyfl987> adam8157:  你也看看
<jyfl987> 是不是曾经有人搞鬼 在自己写的kernel module里带了个lisp解释器
<cfy> jyfl987: i google it
<jyfl987> gmail这个新主题 用 terminal界面还真不错
<cfy> jyfl987:  不知道
<imtxc> test
<[ub]> imtxc, ....  ㍪ 
<cfy> Kandu: 先学习 http://common-lisp.net/project/movies/movies/slime.mov
<archl> 发现很好的。
<archl> gebjgd: 他只玩这一个游戏 starcraft 1
<archl> gebjgd: 去玩横扫千军，去玩Supreme Commander
<jyfl987> archl: 最近我都没玩 spring了
<archl> jyfl987: 我最近都没玩游戏
<gebjgd> archl: 无聊
<archl> jyfl987: 玩 hedgewars 
<archl> gebjgd: 喔。你的品味太差。普通人。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 对，我就爱红警
<jyfl987> 诶 是无聊
<archl> jyfl987: 有可聊的也是超级武器。
<gebjgd> archl: 还是你的口味比较怪癖
<archl> gebjgd: 玩得太多了。找不到新东西。
<jyfl987> archl: 我还是想玩玩写代码指挥的
<archl> gebjgd: 也就是那么回事了。
<archl> jyfl987: 喔。glob2...
<jyfl987> archl: 那个怎么写脚本 那个我打了半天没相通是玩什么
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 你的arch 使用 64bit 还是 Dual ?
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 686 64bit都有
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 那我使用Dual好了，毕竟要用Skype
<gebjgd> Cherrot: dual = 686 + 64的合盘
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 32位随便在64位上跑
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 是不是就相当于 Ubuntu 64 装上ia32类库？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 哦， 那就用64位就好咯
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 比起multiarch，你那些神码dual弱爆了
<MartinYu> 我是一个新手，问一下哪里可以找到机器人并和它聊天
<Cherrot> MartinYu:  kk 挺适合你的…… 不过他好像又改名了
<jyfl987> ubuntu上怎么启用另外一个gtk主题？
<Cherrot> >time now
<Cherrot> !time >now
<Cherrot> jyfl987: gnome-shell主题？
<jyfl987> gtk
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 母鸡倒了啦~~
<Cherrot> 我发现更新 Transmission后它不那么乐于贡献了 奇怪
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 什么dual？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 我们在说arch的 live 安装cd
<Cherrot> hi
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 有32的lib
<Cherrot> hi all
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 嗯 晓得了
<[ub]> Cherrot, 好  ㍪ 
<xiaomo> Cherrot: transmission速度很快吗？ 我这里很慢.
<Cherrot> [ub]: 改名控，你今天穿了什么？
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 相当快，特别是下系统镜像 和 海盗湾的种子
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 目前5M/s 下行， 100K/S 上行
<[ub]> Cherrot, 这是深刻的。  ㍪ 
<Cherrot> [ub]: 我想你了
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 难道是因为我种子的问题？ ...完全没有感受过那么快的速度
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 去 thepiratebay.org 在top100里下个种子测测速度？
<xiaomo> ok。我去看看 
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 当然 和我在教育网内有关系，国际出口速度贼快
<xiaomo> Cherrot: ...
 * Cherrot arch 镜像下完咯  折腾万岁
<MartinYu> hi all
<[ub]> MartinYu, 好  ㍪ 
<Cherrot> MartinYu: 耐心， [ub] 很懒的
<cfy> gmail和水木风格都变了。。
<archl> 原来是我掉了。
<archl> cfy: 水木是什么/
<jyfl987> 太好了 终于把gtk主题调整成 terminal like了
<snugglecat> 马化腾：中国要杜绝山寨文化需自助创新
<cfy> archl: 水木社区
<archl> cfy: 查到了，你是清华的？
<archl> snugglecat: 创新来源于需求。
<cfy> archl: 不是
<archl> snugglecat: 都不敢想要啥就没创新。
<archl> snugglecat: 我想要做题一次，以后就不用再做了，是极度懒人。
<snugglecat> 创新来自于需求??
 * archl 既没有复习能力，也没有记忆力。。。失败到底。
<archl> snugglecat: 不错。
<archl> snugglecat: 你需要自己描述自己想要的东西，解释自己需要的东西才能创新。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，多谢啦
<Kandu> gebjgd: 1
<snugglecat> 大家都骑马， 做马车的时候， 买车的需求是怎么来的呢
<cfy> Kandu: 玩好了？
<archl> snugglecat: 那个不是创新吧。
<Kandu> cfy: 这，影片放的啥
<cfy> Kandu: 我感觉水木和gmail的风格都一样了。。。。越来越蓝。。。
<cfy> Kandu: slime啊
<Kandu> cfy: 还没，才一局
<archl> Kandu: 。。。
<snugglecat> 大家都打座机的时候， 手机是谁的需求
<archl> snugglecat: 不敢想像的久没有。
<jyfl987> shit 还是搞不定pdf的颜色
<snugglecat> 大家都用计算器，用的好好的时候， 电脑是谁的需求
<snugglecat> 创新是为了创造需求， 还是有需求才去创新啊
<archl> wikipedia中文版本的文字换了！
<snugglecat> irc, qq 都用的好好的时候 facebook 又是谁的需求
<cfy> Kandu: 你可以看看，体验下common lisp的debug
<archl> snugglecat: 笨。想要啥是啥。
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 关键是福特做汽车 消费者掏钱了 现在你要别人给你做东西 你又不掏钱 
<snugglecat> blog 用的好好的时候， 微博又是谁的需求
<gebjgd> Kandu: 经典。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，好的，下载ing
<archl> snugglecat: 是发明者的需求。
<snugglecat> 我创造了一个东西， 别人一看， 原来还可以酱紫玩啊。
<archl> snugglecat: 你脑筋太搞了。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> snugglecat: 明明是说创新，你非要把传播当成一部分。。。
<snugglecat> 大家都用 dos 的时候， 一个做白日梦的家伙在想 为什么电脑就得是 字符界面呢
<snugglecat> 创新了一个东西， 让人知道， 原来我需要的是图形界面而不是字符界面
<snugglecat> 别人需要什么，你去做什么，就啥都没了
<snugglecat> 别人都用 email 的时候， icq 的人说， 为啥不直接聊天
<archl> snugglecat: 是想要啥做啥。
<snugglecat> 用文字聊天的时候， 有另一个人在想， 为啥不用声音聊天
<snugglecat> 要高明白， 需求是谁发出的。 消费者吗？？
<archl> snugglecat: 随意
<archl> snugglecat:  /ignore snugglecat ...
<snugglecat> 别人出来了 icq， 你妈的 马化腾才发觉，原来 im 聊天 有很大的需求
<snugglecat> 别人出来了推特， 你妈的 新浪 搜狐发觉原来 微博有市场
<snugglecat> 微博的需求是谁引发的
<snugglecat> icq 的需求是谁引发的
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 有啥需求做啥， 你妈的就是山寨
 * archl 现在用着 1440*900的分辨率，不得不考虑自己的需求。。。
<snugglecat> 创新是来源需求？？？
<archl> 说错了，是900×1440 （900宽，1440高）
<snugglecat> 创新来源需求，就是QQ，新浪， 搜狐
<snugglecat> 还说要自主创新， 别人没做过就不知道有需求。 你不会创造一个需求出来啊
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 安装时选择软件源是不是只选 core-local ？ 提示说本地repo和远程镜像……
<archl> Cherrot: arch ?
<Cherrot> archl: Yes:)
<archl> 哈哈，又有叛逃Ubuntu的了。
<Cherrot> archl: ;)
<snugglecat> 哪些流行服装设计的是因为谁的需求？？ 你妈的，穿裤子漏出丁字库的 服装是哪个傻逼的需求
 * archl 的nick经常让人误以为是 arch linux 用户~
<caleb-> archl: 改名成 arbul
<Cherrot> archl: 那你用啥
<archl> Cherrot: ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu?
<archl> caleb-: 不改。
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • spoonwep2+spoonwpa的ded，BT4 /i386版的BT5和i386版ubuntu10.04可用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=280526 spoonwep2+spoonwpa的ded文件 backtrack4 可用，i386版的backtrack5 ，i386版的ubuntu10.04可用。 ubuntu使用需要预先安装aircrack-ng-1.0-rc2或更低版本的aircrack-ng-1.0-rc2以前版本（新力得里搜得到）。 安装完成后，会自动在root ...
<snugglecat> 不就一个邪恶的设计师，告诉那些傻逼， 穿裤子就得漏出丁字裤的， 那才叫朝， 所以那些妇女们都屁颠屁癫地穿么。 啥时候回归夏娃装 就赚了
<snugglecat> 上身不穿， 用一叶子盖住那地方。
<snugglecat> 吃苹果之前的款式更爽， 啥都不穿
<MartinYu> [ub]: 你好
<[ub]> MartinYu, 您好！  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 超人告诉你， 底裤外穿是时尚
<MartinYu> [ub]: 你是谁
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 明天就这么穿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 無聊，，別人不跟你說，，才找 本尊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我又在欺负新人了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他要对你说话，可就累了
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> MartinYu, 打人名前俩字母 按 [tab]就可以了
<snugglecat> cy[tab] -> CyrusYzGTt 
<[ub]> MartinYu, 我叫爱丽丝。  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> sn[tab] -> snugglecat 
<snugglecat> sb[tab] -> CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滾一邊去，，寡人在看 垃圾小說
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧
<snugglecat> MartinYu, 知道了么， 没特别命令
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他给我气跑了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滾一邊去，，寡人在看 垃圾小說
 * jyfl987 我在想 要是hack xlib 不就可以把颜色给反转了
<snugglecat> 说真的， 微博没出来前， 有谁想到， 140 个字的信息， 可以有这么大的需求
<caleb-> jyfl987: 此等小事何须 xlib
<archl> jyfl987: 你说别人会用你hack的 xlib 么。。。
<metbsd> 索尼的笔记本大家觉得怎么样
<gebjgd> metbsd: 烂
<gebjgd> metbsd: 散热不好
<metbsd> 那应该买什么啊
<gebjgd> metbsd: 买什么东西？
<metbsd> 买屏幕和外形
<gebjgd> metbsd: 干嘛用？
<gebjgd> metbsd: 摆着看？
<metbsd> PS， excel，看电影，玩网游
<snugglecat> 中国人啥都是后知后觉， 别人创造出推特， 产生了需求，流行起来了， 中国人才发觉， 原来可以搞微博。 
<snugglecat> 原来微博是有需求的
<jyfl987> archl: 我自己用不就行了
<gebjgd> metbsd: 那不如买个台式机
<jyfl987> caleb-: p 我现在还是没搞出来 让pdf阅读不要背景色是白的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你给我个解决方案 ？
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 那是pdf 本身有设定的吧
<metbsd> gebjgd, 想带着去上班啊
<gebjgd> metbsd: thinkpad
<metbsd> 哪款？
<snugglecat> 那个要生成pdf的时候就固定了的吧
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> 我不是很懂， 只是按我的理解是酱紫
<caleb-> jyfl987: https://github.com/andreasgal/pdf.js/ # html5 pdf reader
<gebjgd> metbsd: 你介意重量么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥子 垃圾小说啊。 穿越吗？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我要本地的解决方案 目前我只想到了 把系统的颜色给反转 
<caleb-> jyfl987: 那是本地的啊
<metbsd> gebjgd, 不想太重啊，普通2.5kg就行，不含电池哦
<caleb-> pdf.js 在 firefox / chromium 都可本地使用
<jyfl987> caleb-: 额 那我看看
<metbsd> gebjgd, 我在看索尼的笔记本，觉得索尼的外观做的真挺好的
<metbsd> 就是配置比较一般
<gebjgd> metbsd: sony 散热不好
<jyfl987> caleb-: 还是换不了颜色阿
<caleb-> jyfl987: 自己改啊
<caleb-> jyfl987: 反转系统颜色做毛…
<jyfl987> caleb-: 他是用 canvas的
<metbsd> gebjgd, 那thinkpad哪款好啊，E420?
<caleb-> jyfl987: 不然 pdf -> jpg -> reverse color
<caleb-> jyfl987: 记得 imagemagick / convert 就能转
<flh> tf 
<gebjgd> metbsd: 差不多大小的就行了
<metbsd> gebjgd, 你指哪个？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 对阿 转成图以后 全图把点过滤翻转
<gebjgd> metbsd: r t 
<MartinYu> [ub]: 今天天气不错
<[ub]> MartinYu, 你会在哪里，而？  ㍫ 
<jyfl987> caleb-: chrome哪里需要 pdf.js 内置就支持pdf浏览
<gplfeng1> :-D
<MartinYu> [ub]: 你是一个好人
<caleb-> jyfl987: 内置 pdf 不提供源代码啊
<metbsd> 其实我还是喜欢14：10的屏幕，可是现在貌似没有了
<[ub]> MartinYu, 我是女性。  ㍫ 
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你要知道他源码做什么 额
<archl> jy
<archl> jyfl987: evince 就可以反转色彩。。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 不是你要改颜色的么…
<archl> MartinYu:  今天天气变换多端
<MartinYu> [ub]: 我今天吃了三顿饭
<archl> caleb-:  你是学生吗！？
<snugglecat> MartinYu, 知道怎么对着人说话了不
<[ub]> MartinYu, 它是怎样的味道？  ㍫ 
<archl> caleb-: 抱歉，经常多打 !
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlyXNRrsk4A
<MartinYu> snugglecat: YES
<caleb-> archl: 咱都是社会主义的学生（误）
<archl> sssm: ...
<archl> sssm: 今天是周四。
<snugglecat> :)
<MartinYu> [ub]: 蛮好吃的
<sssm> archl: 这不马上周五吗？嘿嘿
<[ub]> MartinYu, 我可以跟随了很多东西，就像我们对你的问题的讨论。  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> MartinYu, 你以为 [ub] 是 siri 么， 他很笨的。 我都调戏他一凌晨了， 都没给一句有意义的
<archl> caleb-: （我是真的社会主义学生——俺不抵赖。
<MartinYu> snugglecat: 对于一个新手来说这很奇妙:-D
<snugglecat> [ub], 晚上11：30分提醒我看电视
<[ub]> snugglecat, 谁是你最喜欢的科幻作家？  ㍫ 
<caleb-> archl: 真的！？
<snugglecat> MartinYu, 你看他， 提醒功能都没
<MartinYu> [ub]: 1+1等于几
<caleb-> 最喜欢的科幻作家 <- 党
<caleb-> 咱党的想像力是世界一流水平啊
<cfy> caleb-: 有啥推荐？
<[ub]> MartinYu, 一个是什么？  ㍫ 
<MartinYu> [ub]: 1+1
<archl> caleb-:  不假吧。
<[ub]> MartinYu, 一个是什么？  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> [ub], CyrusYzGTt 叫你去吃饭了
<sssm> hi
<snugglecat> [ub], 你让你主子 改进一下你的功能好不
<snugglecat> sssm, hi
<[ub]> sssm, 好  ㍫ 
<sssm> snugglecat: time
<snugglecat> 19:37:34
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 360p的youtube不带卡的，看着好欢乐
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<snugglecat> sssm, 不要打扰他， 他在看垃圾小说
<sssm> snugglecat: nei ku
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§  滾一邊去，，寡人在看 垃圾小說
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你
 * snugglecat 不让任何人接近 CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: snugglecat 你们有基情
 * snugglecat 围观 CyrusYzGTt 和 sssm 之间的口角
<caleb-> sssm: 这年头流行 1080p
<snugglecat> sssm, 我是搞蛋的
 * sssm 围观snugglecat和 CyrusYzGTt 的基情
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> 这念头流行 对着镜子 看裸体
<sssm> caleb-: 你以为都跟你一样有钱
<sssm> caleb-: 俺是平民，只用得起免费
<sssm> caleb-: 你贡献个ssh呗
<snugglecat> caleb-, 这年头流行将镜子当 1080P 视频， 看 A 片， 男女主角是自己和自己
<sssm> snugglecat: i 服了you
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我是搞蛋的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 蛋疼
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你这家伙不睡的么， 怎么啥时侯都见你
 * sssm orz CyrusYzGTt 
<sssm> 今天晚上怎么跟打了鸡血是的，都这么活跃？
<snugglecat> sssm, 打是鸡鸭鹅的混血
<sssm> snugglecat: 把潜水的都叫起来。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你这打鸡血的出来
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你这鸭血的出来
<sssm> caleb-: 这几天人好多呀
<sssm> caleb-: 怎么回事
<snugglecat> sssm, 应该都是那么多啊
<snugglecat> 谁给个有意义的话题
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 她們想聽 魔道
<sssm> caleb-: 难道ZF派了大量的间谍过来?
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<snugglecat> 谁给个有意义的技术话题
<sssm> snugglecat: 就这几天才多的吧，以前不都只有80人左右吗，现在能突破到100
<snugglecat> 某人想用 javascript 分支 gnome3 的， 谁啊
<sssm> snugglecat: 现在平常都有90+的吧/
<snugglecat> 讨论一下
<snugglecat> sssm, 因为现在没有啥红色节日
<sssm> snugglecat: 你讨论下能激起荷尔蒙的话题吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎麼 擄管 可以 保持健康
<[ub]> 新 华东校区 • 菁菁校园——无法磨灭的青春回忆 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352201 佛说：一花一世界，一岁一枯荣。再一次到了研究生“毕业”的时候，我不禁想到以前。如今在这里提笔，想起当年的情形，心里还是有几分动容的。从小学到初中，从高中到大学，再到如今的在职研究生，每一次毕业都让我感叹：曾 ...
<snugglecat> sssm, 以前 十一， 八一， 七一， 他们都去唱红歌了， 所以少人
<sssm> snugglecat: 比如冠希哥哥现在最新的那个小嫩模照片
<snugglecat> sssm, 现在没啥红色活动， 所以窝在这里
<sssm> snugglecat: 谁有种子，贡献个呗
<snugglecat> sssm, 不过 11-6 日， 这里会少一人
<snugglecat> sssm, 我的要不， 证明是健康的
<CyrusYzGTt> 同求 嫩模 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 一天三次，强身健体，
<snugglecat> sssm, 至少可以结果
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 如果 連續呢，， 吾想破記錄。。
<sssm> snugglecat: 俺要冠希的那个小嫩模
<snugglecat> sssm, 需要一个女的， 取阳补阴
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 连续的话，就灰飞烟灭了
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 哦。。 怎麼樣的連續好呢 
<snugglecat> sssm, 你是要给种子吧。 有哪个男的要种子的啊， 要也没用啊？？ 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 正是 强撸间灰飞烟灭
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好像给过你一个链接吧
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 哦
<sssm> snugglecat: 俺要连接
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 貌似不是 給 寡人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%94%B7%E6%80%A7%E8%87%AA%E6%88%91%E5%8F%A3%E4%BA%A4
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: 男性自我口交 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 介绍给你这个
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Cn_ZRU8lWSM
<snugglecat> sssm, 参照我给 CyrusYzGTt  的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 這個比較重口 沒有興趣。。 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵
<sssm> snugglecat: 你果然是变态
<sssm> snugglecat: snuggledog
<snugglecat> sssm, 啥啊， 那文章又不是我写的
<snugglecat> sssm, 我只传播而已
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGQP6Dctawk
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - I Need A Doctor Live Grammy Awards 2011 Exclusive [HD]
<sssm> snugglecat: ./.
<sssm> snugglecat: 你是搞网络的？
 * sssm 来头人呀
 * sssm 再不来，把所有人都叫一遍
<sssm> adam8157: AsuraLe caleb- CyrusYzGTt gebjgd knownbad Kandu lainme  MeaCulpa  oink_MChni  tenzu ..........................
<gebjgd> sssm 蛋疼？
<sssm> gebjgd: .........
<gebjgd> 撸撸就好了
<gebjgd> 蛋疼是一种病
<lainme> 打算被/ignore
<lainme> ？
<sssm> gebjgd: 强撸灰飞烟灭
<gebjgd> 得治
<sssm> lainme: 美女好
<gebjgd> 一会儿不想开车去啊
<gebjgd> 我想睡午觉
<gebjgd> weechat 如何切换？
<gebjgd> 不用Alt 
<gebjgd> 没alt压力很大
<tenzu> gebjgd: 换键盘
<gebjgd> tenzu 手机
<tenzu> gebjgd: 换个带alt的键盘
<gebjgd> tenzu 梦呢
<lainme> irssi可以ctrl+n/p
<gebjgd> lainme weechat
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不知道全键盘的有没有alt键，我没用过
<gebjgd> lainme 果然。多谢
<gebjgd> 全键盘手机太爽了
<gebjgd> 不用开电脑了
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装xp，结果放入安装盘，并且选择将sp3装入第一分区，然后出现了bad command or file name http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352203 我是菜鸟。不明白怎么回事？谁能教教我。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wadddgrt — 2011-11-03 20:12 
<sssm> gebjgd: 你手机上那是什么软件？
<lainme> 果然weechat和irssi快键设定差不多。。
<gebjgd> sssm connectbot
<sssm> gebjgd: 什么东东？
<tenzu> esc按两次再按数字键是不是也可以？
<gebjgd> sssm 这都不知道？你out了
<sssm> gebjgd: 。。。
<stock-cn> 玩股票的能顺便加入我的#stock-cn
<stock-cn> 玩股票的顺便加入我的#stock-cn频道吧
<stock-cn> 经常是我一个人在里面，不好玩阿
<gebjgd> arm 果然是神器
<caleb-> 国内炒股靠谱么？
<sssm> stock-cn: 什么是股票？ -_-?
<caleb-> 感觉炒国外的股安全点
<gebjgd> 这年头谁还炒股票
<sssm> gebjgd: desire-z?
<caleb-> gebjgd: 逢低买进啊
<gebjgd> 都炒货币了
<gebjgd> sssm 恩
<gebjgd> 炒货币还行
<tenzu> 炒栗子不错
<sssm> gebjgd: 有钱人
<gebjgd> 股票没啥戏
<gebjgd> sssm
<gebjgd> Sssm 6年就为了这个手机
<sssm> gebjgd: 为什么
 * pocoyo test
<gebjgd> Sssm 因为以前没钱
<tenzu> pocoyo: acquired
<pocoyo> ..
<pocoyo> tenzu: okay.
<gebjgd> sssm 显然有点钱。就烧下
<gebjgd> 开车去
<sssm> gebjgd: 你都身在墙外了，还好意思说没钱。你们那不两个小时就能买一个了吗
<gebjgd> 两小时？
<gebjgd> 你梦呢
 * sssm 买不起andorid的小小鄙视一下 gebjgd 
<pocoyo> 至今不知道 word的格式刷怎么使用。
<sssm> gebjgd: 你上次不是跟 alvin说两小时就能买一个吗？
<gebjgd> sssm tenzu才是有钱人
<gebjgd> sssm 一水的mac
<sssm> gebjgd: o
<gebjgd> sssm 当鸭可以
<gebjgd> sssm 被十多个老太太搞
<sssm> gebjgd: 德国妹子要你吗
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我为了个爱疯等了30年
<flh> tenzu: 狂了
<gebjgd> sssm
<gebjgd> 妹子？
<gebjgd> 你梦呢
<gebjgd> 是婶子
<sssm> gebjgd: 听说德国的Vogue每期必裸，由此可看出德国人的饥渴程度
 * gebjgd 开车去
<bluek> gnucash是免费的吗？
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<yukking> 有沒有人
<xiangfu> 3 ops, 93 total
<yukking> topic
<CyrusYzGTt> 多數是 馬甲 間諜 特工 CID 龍族 妖族  天足 地租 ，， ，，各種各樣的人類 外星生物
<[ub]> 新 东北校区 • 哈尔滨工业大学小学弟一个 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352211 我刚接触ubuntu，什么都不懂，希望哈工大学长们能指导我。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 名逍遥 — 2011-11-03 20:42 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..還有 無機物
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 好吧 加上 有機物
<CyrusYzGTt> 物理物 
<CyrusYzGTt> 化學物 生物物  人物 事物
<CyrusYzGTt> 物物
<sssm> http://zh-cn.facebook.com/people/MingHui-Ho/100000623711655
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: 需要安全检查 | Facebook
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: fb必须注册吗
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ,, 這個 倒是 本尊的 不過 自從哪個  所謂的 時間什麼，，就木有上去
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=the+tree+of+life&aq=f
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: the tree of life - YouTube 
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 可惡，，今天 本尊用的哪個免費的 freessh 不能登錄，， 你怎麼給的都是仙界的鏈接
<zly> 哇,这儿可以说中文了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<zly> 刚才在说英文的地方,搞了半天
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 偶360p的好无压力
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 強烈非常很的╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 很流畅，呵呵
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢夸奖
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 給本尊 代理 。。本尊也毫無雅麗
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 还是cjb.net
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是cjb.net?
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 吾這裏被封了。。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 恩
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: google free ssh
<tenzu> md又饿了
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 上youtube后不知该看什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！ 故意的，， 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 那么多的东西，先看哪一个好呢？
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 上面电影要收费，这个挺无语的
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ,,  搜索  nibiru
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 有 free的
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nibiru&aq=0&oq=nibir
<[ub]> sssm ⇪ t: nibiru - YouTube 
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ > 1+1
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ??
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 小k无视你了
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 知道 
<imtxc> 请问 有在thunderbird 用QQ mail 的么
<sssm>  > 1+1
<imtxc> 我的里面总是发送不了邮件。
<[ub]> sssm, 2
<zly> 大家好,我初次来这儿,能推荐一个在LINUX下制作 网页的软件吗,是设计型 的,不是编程式的,我不懂编程
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 有
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 这几天在看什么垃圾小说呀
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 恩 關於 人族的血淚史 和 怎麼跟 女媧 XXOO
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 你的可以发送邮件么？我这里显示已经连接到smtp.qq.com 以后 就不动了
<zly> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 恩，， 你是不是設置了 獨立密碼
<zly> 是跟我说话吗,
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<imtxc> 没有的 同样的网络和账号，在win下用thunderbird 可以
<tenzu> > 5^20
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 估計 ，。。 本尊不會 ，， 另請高明
<[ub]> tenzu, 17
<drazet> debian下 怎么关闭触摸板？ T400
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 你那里发送是正常的么？
<supercatexpert> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<supercatexpert> 复原用sudo modprobe psmouse
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ..吾的機器上  M$和linux都是 Fn+f9
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 編碼選擇 自動選擇
<tenzu> 》 5**20
<tenzu> > 5**20
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 安装神码软件了/？
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 收邮件没有问题的 就是发送不了。
<CyrusYzGTt> > 00100102000101021021002100203030040500**99
<[ub]> tenzu, 95367431640625
<supercatexpert> zly: bluefish
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ .. 木有安裝 默認的
<zly> 哦,
<tenzu> 5^20被处理成什么了？
<zly> 收到,我去找找看,
<zly> 但那个是属于编程型 的
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 應該是端口問題，，你查看 QQmail哪個幫助。。
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 不好使 
<supercatexpert> 我这里用快捷键是关不了触摸板的，只有卸掉触摸板驱动才可以
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 没什么反映
<drazet> supercatexpert, 怎么卸载？
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,, 好吧  找別人，，吾不會
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，不过这个跟win 里面thunderbird 用的同样的配置
<supercatexpert> Linux下没有WYSIWYG的网页设计软件的
<supercatexpert> 就是我给的那个命令
<zly> 类似网页三剑客的程序有吗?
<supercatexpert> 没有
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我以为是都不正常呢
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 額，， 你用 ubuntu 找 iGoogle 
<supercatexpert> drazet: 就是sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<zly> 哦,,,,,,我是菜鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 端口設置 和安全設置 不同的 QQ哪個 的密碼安全普通 很容易就用 wireshark收集 數據包就 直接顯示
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 端口設置 和安全設置 不同的 QQ哪個 的密碼安全普通 很容易就用 wireshark收集 數據包就 直接顯示密碼
<duan_huiqiang> 我使用apt时有时会得到双重源的警告（如果网络状况好的话，apt-get update不会产生这样的警告）。警告如下：W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/http.us.debian.org_debian_dists_squeeze_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<[ub]> duan_huiqiang ⇪ t: Index of /debianDebian Archive
<supercatexpert> @duan_huiqiang: 我同一个类型的源只有一个来源
<supercatexpert> 主源我是163的
<supercatexpert> 只有debian-multimedia这样的才是官方的
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀下 貌似看到 牛人進來了
<duan_huiqiang> 可是那两个源并不重复？
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 可以麻烦把你的QQ smtp 配置截图给我看看么
<drazet> 找到了   http://www.fovweb.com/fov/ubuntu-thinkpad.html
<[ub]> drazet ⇪ t: 让Ubuntu 10.04完美支持Thinkpad小红点Trackpoint | 视野
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ..不行，，你去 截圖給吾。，。還有將密碼信息 馬賽克 ，，吾看看
<CyrusYzGTt> 最好是覆蓋 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: http://imagebin.org/182248
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 是这样的么
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ..看到了，，跟你一樣，， 對了 ，，如果設置了獨立密碼，，就必須用獨立密碼
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 没有用独立密码的。。。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 奇怪了。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 而且刚才用别的机器在win 下试了 正常的。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 登錄網頁郵箱 去設置 啓用 smpt imap,, 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 启用的了，不然windows 里面也不会可以使用thunderbird啊
<imtxc> 现在接收邮件也是正常的呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§  ,, 好吧  找別人，，吾不會
<imtxc> 继续请教。
<imtxc> 请问有在thunderbird 使用qq  mail 不能发送邮件的朋友么
<imtxc> 说是连接到smtp.qq.com 超时。。。
<supercatexpert> 只用Evolution同步Gmail和163邮箱……
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Cherrot> imtxc: 习惯了
<imtxc> Cherrot: 好像不是qq的问题。
<imtxc> Cherrot: 因为在win 下使用thunderbird 是正常的呢。
<Cherrot> arch 设置了 /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist 后执行 pacman -Syy 后怎么还是提示到mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn 上下载啊
<Cherrot> imtxc: 奇怪……我的也是这个问题，但我几乎不用QQ邮箱，就一直没理会
<imtxc> Cherrot: 今天朋友发来封邮件 回复才发现的问题。
<bluek> 我的QQ拒绝邮件
<bluek> 我设置和规则@qq.com,   .com   .net     .cn     等
<Cherrot> imtxc: 消息发送失败。
<Cherrot> 消息无法发送，因为到 SMTP 服务器 smtp.qq.com 的连接超时。重试或者联系您的网络管理员
<imtxc> bluek: 意思是不有qq.com发来的邮件么
<imtxc> Cherrot: 恩啊恩啊
<imtxc> Cherrot: 就是这样的问题。
<Cherrot> gebjgd: error: failed retrieving file  'community.db' from mirrors.ustc.edu.cn : Protocol error  这种错误严重么？
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez_> iGoogle: ee
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席。
<tenzu> roylez_: 到地方了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿裆
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩。酒店就是住得舒服
<roylez_> adam8157: 威胁我？
<tenzu> roylez_: 有妹子给你打电话么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不, 只是想起你每次不赶趟了
<adam8157> roylez_: 到厦门了?
<roylez_> tenzu: 没。。。一个住有两张床的房间
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<tenzu> roylez_: 让酒店给你换，要king size水床
<roylez_> tenzu: ....似乎是没了呢
<tenzu> roylez_: complain!
<[ub]> 新 Debian发行版 • 用U盘安装debian到本子上 一些相关问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352215 1 用U盘启动 然后在PE的虚拟光驱安装 可以吗？ 2 看debian的官网上有好多镜像，只是不是只下载那个CD1就可以了？ 我下载的是：debian-6.0.3-amd64-kde-CD-1 648MB 对吗？ 3 有32位和64位两种， 我的CPU是I3 2330 内存自己升级的8G ， 是下64 ...
<pocoyo> 直接被主席无视。
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...
<roylez_> pocoyo: 不好意思。一头牛冲过去了，没注意...
<pocoyo> 主席万万岁
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛....
<roylez_> pocoyo: 等你牛了，也可以在天安门广场塑金身
<tenzu> roylez_: 金身腊肉？
<roylez_> tenzu: 就好像华尔街的牛一样
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼不是地磚，，這樣不是更好麼
<tenzu> roylez_: 蛋会被人摸碎的
<roylez_> tenzu, adam8157, pocoyo 是钢蛋，不用怕的
<tenzu> roylez_: 那不就可以参加碎蛋联盟了
<roylez_> tenzu: 岗岗的钢蛋，妥妥的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席去哪逍遥去了。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 厦门
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我算是理解公司里面的人为啥喜欢出差了。酒店住的，比租房的那条件强太多了...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 今晚通宵么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 或許吧，，看看 今晚 會不會再次被 纏，，吾不想破壞天道的運行
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谁缠你啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有女人缠着你不好么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 無形生命體
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 那不是人，，
<snugglecat> 女鬼?
<tenzu> 千年的女鬼
<snugglecat> 你看的啥小说啊
<snugglecat> 聂小倩????
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你看的神龟小说吧
<CyrusYzGTt>  ，， ，， 吾不想的，， 誰讓本尊 是引靈體質
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 不是
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是 2012 的毁灭源头
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 全人类因为你一个而被毁灭
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 爲麼這麼說？？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 贱猫早
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那是如花。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，， 吾立下 一誓 若世界因吾毀滅，，女媧便是本尊的女人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 因为你不祥， 上帝要灭了你， 奈何你在中国这个有gfw的地方， 找不到。 只好将全人类毁灭
<flh> DBLobster: 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 色男早
<flh> DBLobster: wb,,
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 上帝是誰？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是不是 耶和華那個神棍
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 因为信息封锁， 我也不知道
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好像是他儿子
<cfy> roylez_: 主席这么逍遥啊
<snugglecat> 我又想起我那奇怪的想法了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 耶穌？？ 那個 小崽子？？
<roylez_> cfy: .
<snugglecat> 耶稣是美国人
<roylez_> cfy, adam8157 这次kindle有endless.com的25元券，看到没
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯 要给我买个啥
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 關吾何事
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<snugglecat> 耶稣是2012年美国派遣的通过时空穿梭回到元年的救世主
<pocoyo> gmail换的主题 怎么没人发表意见？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你非常适合来美国
<knownbad> 好莱坞需要你
<flh_> DBLobster: 您好，用vncserver可以了进入colinux的图形化了
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> roylez_: adam8157: 别提了，我是中国的。。。。根本不能用
<flh_> DBLobster: vnc登录后，xp下的五笔就不能用了，唉
<knownbad> 奶奶的，咖啡太黑了
<roylez_> cfy: 可以改国别，笨
<snugglecat> 2012年， 人类无法阻止世界末日了， 在毫无办法的情况下， 就派了一个人，科学家啥的， 回到以前， 期望通过传教告诉人类， 要善待地球。 并且通过科学方法像当时的人类显示奇迹
<cfy> roylez_: i can't use vpn in school
<snugglecat> 通过科技方法行驶奇迹
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<snugglecat> 期望能通过改变历史， 改变2012年人类被毁灭的命运。 但是结果人类还是我行我素， 不断地对自然毫无节制的索求， 还是到了 2012 年的境地， 不断地重复此过程
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么杨
<snugglecat> knownbad, 以前和松鼠说过的。 那 CyrusYzGTt 说起神怪， 我又想起来了
<snugglecat> lainme, CyrusYzGTt 寂寞了。 没女鬼缠了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)。 让玲音陪你
<snugglecat> 老师说为啥叫 她 玲音
<banban> 求助：opera 内容都居中了 是什么情况  
 * Cherrot Arch 太棒了太棒了太棒了
<cfy> banban: 都居中？
<snugglecat> banban, 贴个图看看
<snugglecat> banban, 怎么个居中法
<cfy> banban: fit to width?
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ，。 驅動裝好了？？
<cfy> banban: 贴图+1
<banban> 好 稍等 我贴图
<banban> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/102173
<banban> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/102174
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ 中庸之道
<banban> Gmail也不正常 
<banban> snugglecat: cfy 请看图。。。
<cfy> banban: 不清楚。。。
<wzssyqa> banban: 拜见banban姐
<banban> wzssyqa: hi
<banban> cfy: 哦 多谢
<wegue> 请问latex里怎么给指定文字加个带背景色的方框
<cfy> banban: text-align
<cfy> banban: 你看看style里面有没有选择什么？你动过什么么？
<banban> cfy: 啊？什么意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下课了？
<banban> cfy: 不记得啦。。。
<cfy> banban: menu->page->style
<banban> cfy: 哦
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 跪求各位大虾，急急急急急急！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352219 求教u盘无人值守安装系统，老师布置的，实在是不会做，可以发到我邮箱957649234@qq.com 谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌乱舞风 — 2011-11-03 22:12 
<snugglecat> bachue, 你使用了自定义的 style ???
<cfy> banban: 那把.opera重命名试试
<banban> cfy: 该选啥模式捏
<cfy> banban: 应该啥都没有。除非你有自己定义
<gebjgd> Cherrot: arch 怎么棒了？
<cfy> banban: 应该是一个勾都没有的
<banban> cfy: 我的是作者模式
<knownbad> snugglecat: 没事，重新弄的杯咖啡
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 中庸是个结果。 中庸的状态， 在不同的时期， 中庸的状态不同， 是靠多个方面，互相制约而形成的一个催于中庸的状态
<snugglecat> knownbad, ：）
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 1744行
<gebjgd> pocoyo: weechat 压力不大
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. .. 瞎說的，， 竟然，，
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 没用过这个。
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 我现在才不到400行。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: irssi和weechat都不卡的
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 我不信。
<cfy> banban: 你rename .opera,再重启opera试试
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 八成erc 有memory leak
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我这个是arm的小玩意
<banban> cfy: .opera 在哪儿  我 在win
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 你valgrind 试试看
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没有哪个党像共党那样绝对正确， 说的都是永远。 都是无限接近真理。
<cfy> banban: win啊。。。。
<banban> cfy: 是啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. .. 
<cfy> banban: menu->help-about opera里面有写
<cfy> banban: menu->help->about opera里面有写
<banban> cfy: 哦
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 我也不信你的erc卡
<gebjgd> XD
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 什么是 valgrind?
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 确实卡。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 编程人必备
<pocoyo> 记录多的话。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: google下
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不同的学说， 之间争论， 以期达到一个催于正确的理论。 不同的阶级， 不同的利益团体， 代表不同意见的政党， 互相 讨价还价， 以期达到一个大家都能接受的平衡状态
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我不反对中庸， 只是我觉得中庸是不同势力之间争论的最后一个状态
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 中庸不是目标， 而是结果
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我意思是说， 个人不能抱着中庸的思想， 每个人都必须极端。
<knownbad> 这我同意
<CyrusYzGTt> 中庸是一種極端
<banban> cfy: 我回来啦
<banban> cfy: succeeded
<banban> cfy: 用了最原始的解决方法 O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<knownbad> snugglecat: 所以强奸猫是不得已的中庸？
<night_> 兄弟们
<night_> 有问题阿
<cfy> banban: ...你没有配置的么。。。。
<night_> 我的nginx为啥不能运行php呢
<night_> 谁能远程帮我看看思密达
<banban_> cfy: 3Q
<Kandu> night_: 啥系統？
<night_> Kandu, ubunut
<night_> ubuntu
<tenzu> IT crowd有点无聊， 不习惯英式幽默
<banban_> tenzu: hi 
<tenzu> banban_: yo
<yujinnboy> 光棍节要来了.
<CyrusYzGTt> 神棍節
<Zypeh> 有谁要和我一起研究FVWM的吗？？
<Kandu> night_: 不會用 ubuntu, 幫不上
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 找 ee
 * Zypeh 刚折腾完conky，就进军FVWM了
<night_> Kandu, 好吧，不过我想问哥问题
<banban_> tenzu: 最近怎么不见EE 
<Zypeh> ee………………
<tenzu> banban_: 也许是神有了新欢
<G0T3N1991> 请问下在termion能不能拼音输入?
<night_> php和nginx是怎么协同工作的，我现在不是很理解他们的工作原理阿，两个进程。。。
<roylez_> banban_: 死尾巴斑斑
<banban_> roylez_: 我不是尾巴 
<Zypeh> tenzu：神有了孩子嘛……不是吗？？
<tenzu> Zypeh: 那叫神之子
<Zypeh> tenzu：是神童
<G0T3N1991> 问下在termion能不能拼音输入?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 好怀念OT和他的Oicebot
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,, 你調戲  ChanServ ，，這個是踢不走的
<ineed> .oicebot on
<ineed> .CyrusYzGTt on
<alvin_rxg> > 1 + 2
<[ub]> alvin_rxg, 3
<ineed> .CyrusYzGTt kiss
<ineed> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<roylez_> tenzu: 掰掰，睡觉
<tenzu> roylez_: 白白
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本安装ubuntu后无法识别出摄像头 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352229 如题，我是华硕笔记本 统计信息: 发表于 由 wghost — 2011-11-03 22:44 
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<flh> DBLobster: 我vnc登录colinux系统后，五笔不能用，系统上的ibus也不行。唉
<flh> 我vnc登录colinux系统后，五笔不能用，系统上的ibus也不行。唉
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ¤-MemoServ- <ineed> 99999999999999999* Oicebot 不小心溢出了……我投降……
<zhangkaixuan> qq for pad都1.8了。。。 还没有兄弟迁移过来
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mlgb 哪里可以找到所有 迅雷 的ip？
<flh> 亲爱的，？我vnc登录colinux系统后，五笔不能用，系统上的ibus也不行。唉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mlgb, 我也不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你下载什么呢
<flh> 还问一次：我vnc登录colinux系统后，五笔不能用，系统上的ibus也不行。唉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我要放路由里去，全屏蔽掉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你和他说啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他还有理了，说个屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他有什么理？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 反正就是没理的认为自己有理的。你说他没事干嘛一回来就高流量呢？还把我的 urt 给卡了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在考虑买那个华硕的上网本。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是已经有了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是我老婆的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<ineed>  > 99999999999+1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她说我老瞎弄她的东西
<[ub]> ineed, 100000000000
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: …… 那看来是得再添个机器了
<ineed>  > 9999999999999999999+1
<[ub]> ineed, 0000000000000000000
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是华硕的那个是8G的ssd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太小了
<baaaac> ppc上irc，好久木来，依然热闹啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下几个毛片就满了
<kiss990a-1> 呵呵，最热闹的中文IRC频道
<baaaac> 4个月了啊，木碰过电脑……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是有 32G 的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都有老婆的人了，还看啥毛片啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是硬盘划算
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学习
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 生命在于学习
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<kiss990a> 各位，请问efi的主板磁盘是如何规划的？如何引导的？
<ineed> baaaac: 什么型号?
<baaaac> p360u
<baaaac> p3600
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要不断的学。不断的改进
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 不知道。他就引导了
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 用起来和bios没啥区别
<kiss990a> 有人在vbox 4.1.4的efi主板下安装成功了系统的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 人可以有高低之分，但人格，没有贫贱之差。
<gebjgd> kiss990a: vbox和你的efi有什么关系
<alvin_rxg> +1
<kiss990a> gebjgd, efi还有gpt，有什么必要的关系吗？很多地方提起到efi时就有gpt
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 不懂
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 反正我的主板是efi的
<gebjgd> kiss990a: vbox没有任何问题
<kiss990a> 还有磁盘里的混合MBR什么之类的是怎么回事？win或者ub支持从gpt的分区启动吗？
<kiss990a> gebjgd, 你的主板磁盘的分区是gpt的还是MBR？
<gebjgd> kiss990a: mbr
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 没用过gpt
<gebjgd> kiss990a: dual boot. win7 + arch
<kiss990a> gebjgd, 还有，据说有些主板是efi和bios两种存在的主板模式，你试过启动到bios画面或者是在BIOS里有没有 enabel efi 之类的选项，并且打开了？
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 我的只有efi
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 新主版 usb3 sata 6g
<kiss990a> 那奇怪，efi也会支持mbr格式的启动吗？
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 为毛不支持——
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 听我的。抽他一顿得了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你爽他也爽
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<kiss990a> gebjgd, 我以为efi是对应gpt的。然后上次在苹果本上安装了win7，搜索得到一个混合MBR的东西存在磁盘上。
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 苹果本垃圾呗
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 果黑路过
<kiss990a> gebjgd, 你现在的磁盘是多大的？超过2T吗？
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 1T
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 要2T干嘛
<gebjgd> 1T都装不满呢
<kiss990a> 因为mbr不支持2T，如果超过那要使用gpt了
<pocoyo> gebjgd: valgrind 不怎么好用。算了还是。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: ...........
<kiss990a> 因为没这个硬盘，所以只能来打听下了
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 1912行了
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 没感觉efi有什么好用的。除了有鼠标支持了。。。。
<kiss990a> gebjgd, efi主板启动后是不是你看到一个efi shell了？
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 不记得了
<ineed> MeaCulpa_: 把新手训练营那个服务器地址给我
<yue> 我用的bios-gpt
<kiss990a> 。。。
<kiss990a> yue,你是安装的什么系统？ 
<yue> arch x64
<CyrusYzGTt> efi ..
<yue> windows用的hybrid mbr
<kiss990a> yue, arch x64支持从gpt分区启动是吗？如果磁盘为gpt，那么它的MBR里活动的分区是谁？
<kiss990a> yue, 你是使用的什么引导器的
<yue> syslinux
<yue> syslinux,GRUB2都支持gpt，不管是bios还是efi
<gebjgd> yue: .......
<gebjgd> yue: syslinux好难用。。。
<Stifler> hiall,i'm back
<yue> 一开始用的grub2
<kiss990a> yue, 引导器要成功引导到底是要支持gpt还是要先支持efi呢？
<yue> 重装arch时顺手换syslinux了
<yue> 如果硬件是efi的，当然要先支持efi
<yue> grub2是支持efi的
<yue> syslinux不知道
<gebjgd> grub1也支持
<gebjgd> grub1 arch x64路过
<yujinnboy> ibus 使用时有时会导致opera brownser 崩溃
<baaaac> ibus不好用
<gebjgd> ofan: 谁说asus的那个不能换普通硬盘的
<gebjgd> ofan: 和硬盘版的一个模具
<baaaac> 不是能装谷歌，好像基于scim的
<yujinnboy> scim 也不是什么好东西.
<gebjgd> yujinnboy: fcitx
<baaaac> 基于，
<yue> 有人用efi启动过win7么
<gebjgd> yue: efi win7路过
<kiss990a>  是不是可以这样理解，efi支持mbr和gpt两种硬盘，而linux可以支持从两种分区类型上启动，而windows系统是需要从hybrid mbr的上启动（引导）
<baaaac> 恩，fcitx，不是恢复开发好久了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我干脆把 wireshark 看到的，我不用的域名 ip 全屏蔽了。 xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你会后悔的。。。
<kiss990a> yue, 我没有硬件，之前我用苹果本安装成功了win7 x64。是用光盘安装的
<yue> gebjgd:win7 efi启动通过grub么？
<gebjgd> yue: 对
<gebjgd> yue: grub 1
<alvin_rxg> 怎么后悔？他又不懂怎么整 路由的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是打他一顿更好
<alvin_rxg> 不好，我不是暴力类型的
<yue> 原来试过DUET-UEFI在BIOS的机器上模拟EFI安装EFI版win7失败了
<yue> 因为不想用混合MBR
<kiss990a> yue, 请问混合MBR是专门为win系统使用的吗？
<yue> 恩，因为win7不支持bios-gpt，只支持efi-gpt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 练练，对你有好处。有些人就是要用暴力才能救赎
<juf> 好像在虚拟机里装win经常需要fdisk /mbr
<kiss990a> 那么还有哪种系统支持bios-gpt启动的？
<yue> linux
<yue> 所有的
<baaaac> 退出频道啥命令？
<gebjgd> wc
<gebjgd> 前面加/
<yujinnboy> quit?
<pocoyo> gebjgd: I found function ‘erc-highlight-nicknames’ have a bug that create many face to make Emacs slow, even crash. It create a new face when ERC insert text, and don’t care whether have a exist face for this nickname.
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 很可能是这个原因啊。
<gebjgd> pocoyo memory leak
<gebjgd> pocoyo 显然得
<baaaac> 不是吧，wc不识别，加杠了
<kiss990a> 那么再确定下，win和linux都支持bios-mbr和efi-gpt启动是吗？
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 不。我就是感觉 这种 nickname face 出现的问题。
<gebjgd> 不知道了。不用Emacs
<kiss990a> 为什么linux从gpt启动不需要efi的支持，而win7需要efi支持
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 想买上网本哎
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 买呗
<gebjgd> 太贵
<gebjgd> 要是150我就买了。硬盘版
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:那个国内的临时 ssh 是啥?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 已经停了，那个是美国的服务器。
<Stifler> 感觉1104好男用
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 问 ofan 要个呗
<zova> 请问有人使用openbox吗？
<Jagdwurst> :(
<Stifler> 怎么退回1004?
<wzssyqa> Stifler: 除了重装没有什么好办法
<zova> 请问有人知道怎么在openbox的桌面上添加软件的快捷方式吗？
<Stifler> wzssyqa: 好吧，对thinkpad支持好的还有哪个发行版，咱换
<gebjgd> Stifler 后悔药
<Stifler> gebjgd: -.-
<wzssyqa> Stifler: 这个得看型号了
<Stifler> E40 4sc
<Stifler> 卡的呀
<wzssyqa> Stifler: 比你那个型号出得晚的，都应该可以
<gebjgd> zova rox
<Stifler> wzssyqa: o
<imtxc> 飞信。
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<imtxc> 老师给的rar 和里面的doc 怎么弄才能不是乱码啊。。
<pocoyo_> test
<pocoyo_> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo_> test
 * pocoyo_ haha
<pocoyo__> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo__> 有人吗。
<Stifler> you
<whsailing> ??
<Stifler> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo__> Stifler: thank you.baby.
<pocoyo__> !bot whsailing 
<Stifler> -.-
<pocoyo__> !bot |whsailing 
<lubotu2> whsailing: please see above
<whsailing> what
<pocoyo__> whsailing: 测试一下。多谢。
<whsailing> !bot |pocoyo__
<lubotu2> pocoyo__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo__> pocoyo: test
<whsailing> hti，明天早起面试找工
<whsailing> 睡觉咯
<pocoyo__> good luck.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg pro7 那女主持
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> 应该是韩国人
<pocoyo__> gebjgd: 好了。这下。换了个 颜色。
<pocoyo> pocoyo__: test
<Stifler> 大家推荐个thinkpad的发行版吧THX
<pocoyo__> Stifler: 大半夜的哪有人。
<Jagdwurst> win 7
<gebjgd> Stifler win7 ++
<Stifler> -.-
<Stifler> 还不如xp
<gebjgd> stifler 内存太少？
<Jagdwurst> xp很多新技术都不支持了
<Stifler> 2G
<gebjgd> 用win7 starter
<Stifler> ubuntu 11.10感觉用不来
<gebjgd> 保证速度快
<Stifler> gebjgd: 好吧，试试
<gebjgd> @@
<Stifler> 算了，周末再折腾
<pocoyo__> gebjgd: 来一句。
<gebjgd> ?????
<pocoyo_> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<flh> 大家好
<pocoyo__> 这次肯定行 gebjgd 就等你了。
<pocoyo__> ！bot
<pocoyo__> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gebjgd> 行什么？
<wowoto> test
<flh> ubuntulog: ?
<happyaron> test
<flh> tenzu: 晚上好
 * happyaron test
<happyaron> flh: 白天好。
<flh> happyaron ok
<pocoyo___> gebjgd: 失败了。
<zhenbeiju55> test
<vicwjb> test
<vicwjb> 坏了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://t.cn/S7m5xI  看看这个视频， 关键最后一句
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: 豪斯说中文 S8E04“他们把神经病看得很严重”_rielle_新浪播客
<DBLobster> flh: 我是真没用过 VNC 连入
<flh> DBLobster: 弄好一事又接一事，谢谢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看看， 最后一句那病人说 "想要多少?"
<knownbad> 鸟儿变大？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 中国人的"想要多少"， 这么被美国人深入人心么
<gebjgd> vnx太慢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看看啦， 你们美剧 豪斯 说中文
<knownbad> 美国人是怕死不了。
<knownbad> 你喜欢house?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好像那段剧情在说 那病人在中国做生意。 是不是在讽刺中国人的看病给红包啊， 那病人想在美国也可以通过红包解决一些事啊
<snugglecat> 不是， 感觉有个讽刺成分
<knownbad> 他是个讽刺的角色
<alvin_rxg> yhttp://photo14.bababian.com/upload5/20111012/6A3973B99059C3EB073F76430B8B295D.jpg
<snugglecat> 而且我想知道现实中， 美国人见到 大陆的人， 会不会有种下意思的认为中国人总用钱来打点关系。
<knownbad> 那不是事实吗？
<knownbad> 不是讽刺了。
<snugglecat> 谁?? 豪斯？ 那病人？ 还是那剧情在嘲笑中国的医生的收红包的事情
<snugglecat> 是啊。 
<snugglecat> 如果万一有机会偷渡到美国， 我得假装我是日本人
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 为什么 jpg 可以动的啊
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: linux 下你你觉得一个后缀可靠吗？
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: firefox => 右键 => view image info => Type
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么电影——
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: what?
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你寂寞了
<gebjgd> a
<alvin_rxg> b
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抖动的双乳
<snugglecat> c
<snugglecat> 太快了， 我怕会飞出来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 绝对的乳房。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://jandan.net/pic#comment-938438
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 无聊图
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: @o@
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 像是电影的情节
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我发觉喷嚏和简单，有很多一样的内容
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我发觉喷嚏和煎蛋，有很多一样的内容
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就找找呗
<snugglecat> 那马化腾那个图，喷嚏也有
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 去 google 的图片搜索那试试那个功能
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/BnUUi
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Google
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 猛男诞生记 ...
<Guest88052> .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找去 
<alvin_rxg> 啊？
<alvin_rxg> 评论好像说是烂片
<gebjgd> 只爱酥胸抖
<alvin_rxg> y/qui
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1dmn75lb5ufj.jpg
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不懂
<snugglecat> 中日动车 饭盒 对比
<imtxc> pidgin 不可以用皮肤么？ 好简陋。。
<gebjgd> 不懂
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 看不懂
<flh> hi
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍙ 
<flh> ubuntulog: i 
<flh_> ihyou
<ofan> gebjgd: 两个模具不一样吧，一个是x101一个是x101h,从官网图片看很明显不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 一样吧
<alvin_rxg> ip_forward  == 0
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_X101H/
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC X101H 
<ofan> x101h明显要厚
<gebjgd> ofan: http://bbs.mydigit.cn/read.php?tid=295704
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: 华硕运行MeeGo系统的Eee PC X101拆解（转帖）|拆机乐园 - 数码之家
<gebjgd> ofan: 果然。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 有拆机图
<gebjgd> ofan: 就怕那ssd是焊在主板上的
<ofan> x101里面的ssd还是去掉壳了的，要不然塞不进去
<gebjgd> ofan: ssd坏，主板也的换
<ofan> gebjgd: 应该不是，记得我看过
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.meegoexperts.com/2011/07/asus-eee-pc-x101-netbook-hits-fcc-meego/
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Asus Eee PC X101 MeeGo Linux netbook hits the FCC,
<ofan> 战地3下好了..
<ofan> 重启..
<gebjgd> 没人了？
<[ub]>  06:11
<ming_> hi
<[ub]> ming_, 好  ㍞ 
<ming_> 11.10是不是在使用外部驱动方面有点问题啊
<ming_> 我升级完喽就无法激活那些驱动
 * archl 拜各位
 * archl 发现自己太渺小了。。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 你还挂。
<archl> gplfeng挂机狂。。
<Jagdwurst> ...
<archl> Jagdwurst: 还不道晚安？
<Jagdwurst> 还要一小时才睡
<archl> Jagdwurst: 怎么这样呢。你挂在这里也没人陪你呢。
<Jagdwurst> 看书……不用盯着 irc
<archl>  那你怎么看见我发言嗯。。。
 * archl 拜主席
<Jagdwurst> 查资料的时候顺便看一眼
<roylez_> /kick archl 
<archl> roylez_ lol
<archl> roylez_ 一大早就这么疯？
<roylez_> archl: 20年不睡枕头没事。在酒店睡了一晚上，落枕了
<roylez_> archl: nnnnnd
<archl> roylez_ 。。。直接把枕头丢了多好
<archl> roylez_ 扒下床单睡地上
<roylez_> archl: 我写作业去了，你自个玩自个去吧
 * archl 连着2个月没有床了。拆了
<archl> roylez_ ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<archl> 作业？
<roylez_> archl: ml-class
<archl> WTH...
<gplfeng1> :-D
<[ub]> gplfeng1: .. ..
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-04
<imtxc> 求一个thinkpad 的红点点驱动
<knownbad> ？
<archl> imtxc: 哪里有啊。
<imtxc> archl: ?我也没找到呢。
<archl> imtxc: Ubuntu不自带？
<knownbad> synaptics不行吗？
<knownbad> 有没bios disabled？
<imtxc> archl: 用的debian 也不知道带不带 就是那个中间的键滚屏弄不好
<knownbad> 哦，那和udev.
<archl> imtxc: 俺从没用过 Thinkpad
<archl> 哈哈
<jiangs> 很奇怪SDL已经引入了SDL_image.h但是编译时候就提示没有IMG_Load这个方法
<knownbad> imtxc: 加个/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-thinkpad.conf
<knownbad> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502605/
<imtxc> knownbad: 谢谢
<knownbad> 不客气。
<knownbad> 走了
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 登录网站，无法记录cookie，是怎么会是 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352251 我用的firefox，访问网站，登陆时选择了‘下次自动登录’，应该会往本地电脑存cookie，但下次还是要登录，怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-11-04 9:05 
<William-pan> 早上好
<archl> William-pan: 早上好；你除了这句还说什么呢。。。
<archl> caleb-: 早上好，好玩的家伙。
<William-pan> 现在还没碰到问题
<archl> William-pan: 你没有想要的东西吗？
<William-pan> 不过既然挂在这里，早上好是起码的礼貌
<William-pan> 想要的？有呀，钱算哇
<archl> William-pan: 我经常 /me 拜神拜大仙
<archl> William-pan: 。。。
<William-pan> 哦，礼佛拜神，这个是个心灵的寄托
<William-pan> 我和大家不熟悉，不可能马上嘻嘻哈哈哈的，总归礼貌点，没人嫌呀
<iOpera> archl: 居然敢对bot不礼貌。
<caleb-> archl: 早上好，射了就走的家伙。
<archl> iOpera: 赎罪
<William-pan> 周五就没上班心情
<archl> caleb-: 射了就走？我是躲的，经常要跑喔。
<edifier> 有人知道怎么把unity里的dock给去掉么？
<iOpera> 射了就走的家伙
<archl> iOpera: 你个杀人狂。
<edifier> 有人知道怎么把unity里的dock给去掉么？
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ .. 吾發現可能 11.51的配置跟 11.52的配置 衝突 所以 opera不能用，， 幸好有 同步習慣，，刪除就能用了
<William-pan> mac的？
<archl> edifier: 去搜索吧。
<archl> William-pan:  mac 是啥？
<archl> lol
<edifier> archl: 搜不着管用的才来这问的
<William-pan> 没睡眠
<archl> edifier: 那么也差不多。
<William-pan> 没什么
<William-pan> 还以为是麦肯坨屎系统，想起来是无版图系统
<archl> edifier: 这里仍然是小白自助游——不过是实时的。
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 你没rp的家伙。就你问题多。我咋没碰到过。
<edifier> archl: 你是说这里还比不上google？
<archl> edifier: 因为用Ubuntu的少。Google English的差不多，现在很多人逃离Ubuntu了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ .. 吾的配置 可是從 9 版本 到現在 11.52 的 opera配置，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，，可惜的是 刪除了。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你？lol
<edifier> archl: 你用的什么？
<archl> edifier: 俺用 GNOME2
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ???
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你经常让我惊讶
<iOpera> 不改昵称后缀符号的。一律无视算了。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,, 這次又什麼讓 汝 驚訝了？？
 * archl 滚蛋蛋
<iOpera> 支持 archl 滚蛋蛋
 * archl 将圆滚滚炸弹滚向iOpera
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 你不是，，說過，， 直接踢人麼 ，，怎麼 archl 沒事？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 因为我要走了。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 滚蛋的意思你不知道是离开么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,, 如果 adam8157 將你 +b 呢
<mao> fedora 16还有五天
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: xiangfu 嘿嘿 昨天给平板刷了 3.2的固件 现在可以用mips官方提供的ndk编译本地程序跑了
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉 adam8157 你 剛纔 故意 退出。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: android?
<iOpera> jyfl987: 浪费时间的家伙。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨天特意装了个win32
<iOpera> 支持 archl 滚蛋蛋 不是滚蛋=离开
<iOpera> lol
<jyfl987> adam8157:   http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dmr851trnmj.jpg  看
<CyrusYzGTt>  3.1.0-7.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Nov 1 21:10:48 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 你现在的工作是什么？　(understand more each other :)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 果壳网python工程师 额 做web后端的
<iOpera> xiangfu:  jyf 现在最主要的，是嫁不出去。蛋痛才折腾这些。
<iOpera> 有空不去谈爱。
<jyfl987> 我就为了好玩而已
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 果壳网是开放、多元的泛科技兴趣社区，并提供负责任、有智趣的科技主题内容  <-- cool.
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 谁的软件中心里面有这个软件，源是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352256 我在11.04下面科大的源能找到mpeg4ip这个软件，我装了11.10之后源忘记了是哪个了也能找到这个软件，可是我因为11.10的环境让我给弄坏了所以我重新装了一遍我就找不到这个软件了，哪位大哥告诉我下，他的软件中心里面有这 ...
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 呵呵 你可以给diy主题站头投投稿阿 
<CyrusYzGTt> 鈴音姐 不在 ，寡人去看垃圾小說
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 女人看小说，正常。男人看小说，性无能。
<shuaiming> 那个邮件服务器 怎么做
<shuaiming> postfix
<shuaiming> 怎么配置成功
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 嗯，，好吧，，俺 很傷心 俺 性無能 ，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 這都被你知道，，說明 咱們的友誼很深厚 ，，幽怨的看了 iOpera 
 * ineed 有基情
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 菊友
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, 不是
 * ineed 这里都成菊花台了
<iOpera> ineed 有基情。 此句谁翻译下。翻译成中文。
<iOpera> 主语，谓语是英文。
<laijim> 你们真欢乐啊
<laijim> 请问一下，11.10许多软件如mysql chrome mplayer vlc都安装不成功，缺乏必要的依赖关系，这是神马情况？
<laijim> 提示信息显示缺少很多库文件，可我update了啊
<iOpera> laijim: 你是妹子？
<iOpera> laijim: 去论坛发贴，说明执行的提示
<kingbo> 请问openssh+iptable能不能做成透明代理，原理上支不支持？
<laijim> 去论坛发帖一天了
<laijim> 都没人理我。。。
<laijim> 装备重装DVD版的11.10正在download
<laijim> 不是妹纸呢
<laijim> 靠 为毛都认为我是妹纸
<ineed> iOpera: 函数定义的括号内能省略形参吗?
<xiangfu> laijim, 错误信息是什么？完整的
<ScarletWolf> laijim: 你说是妹子就好了嘛，这样就有人理你了
<CyrusYzGTt> laijim§ 因爲 此地妹子少，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小狼，， 乖
<laijim> @xiagfu # apt-get install mysql-server 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树  正在读取状态信息... 完成  有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新到(Incoming)目录移出。 下列信息可能
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 终于不再卖弄英文了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. 一個星期前就不用 輸入 pinyinlish了，，
<xiangfu> laijim, 乱码。贴到这里：　dpaste.com
<iOpera> laijim: 你的nick，很像 roylez 喜欢的一个妹子
<laijim> @scaeletwolf 伪娘装不来  = =!!
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 是你 忙。。很少到此地
 * kingbo 人缘不好，没有理我
 * kingbo 挂着，等下再问
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 上星期请了好多假
<ScarletWolf> kingbo: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 例假？？
<iOpera> xiangfu: 你客户端该换了
<xiangfu> kingbo, 透明代理是什么意思？
<ineed> iOpera: iGnome iGoogle
<xiangfu> iOpera, xchat. :(
<laijim> @iopera nick是神马意思？我英语不好
<iOpera> 换了
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ 你的 nick ,,很霸氣，就 無視你了
<iOpera> laijim: 昵称。
<iOpera> 在这里的名字
<xiangfu> kingbo, 你有服务器的root 权限？　用openvpn 怎么样？
<laijim> @xiangfu http://dpaste.com/647018/
<xiangfu> laijim, dick :) 也午他打错了。
<laijim> @xiangfu 这个网站不错，果断收藏！
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • $*和"$@"的区别是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352262 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimhigh — 2011-11-04 10:16 
<laijim> @xiangfu很热心啊
<xiangfu> laijim, 说的很清楚啊：　“该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新到”
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 函数定义时小括号内的形参能省略吗?
<xiangfu> laijim, 你的源是哪里？换成美国的试试。
<iOpera> laijim: 多搜索aptitude。这个几乎不会出现依赖问题。
<xiangfu> laijim, dpaste 有emacs  和 wget 工具。很方便。　:)
<xiangfu> ineed, C? python? lisp? 什么语言？
<xiangfu> 形参是什么意思？如果是Ｃ　看看 <stdarg.h>
<ineed> xiangfu: C
<xiangfu> ineed, 你是想要printf 那种效果？
<ineed> xiangfu: 嗯
<kingbo> 呵呵，是这样的，我的机器ssh上别人的代理机器，想把自己的机器设置成透明代理上网方式，不知道行洗
<xiangfu> ineed,  用stdarg.h 就可以了。
<xiangfu> kingbo, 透明代理是什么意思？
<xiangfu> 透明代理和代理有什么区别？
<xiangfu> ineed, int printf ( const char * format, ... );
<kingbo> CyrusYzGTt: 我的名字基本上可以说是音译过来的，玩游戏玩出来的，呵呵，用十几年了
<soon> 为什么我的debian的首选项中没有音效选项 ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ 嗯，， 暫時繼續無視你，，本尊再看垃圾小說
<soon> 需要安装gnome的什么包？？？
<xiangfu> soon, gnome-volume-control
<kingbo> xiangfu: 透明代理是可以不设置代理就可以上网，至少是不用在浏览器内设置代理
<soon> TK FOR XIANG FU
<kingbo> CyrusYzGTt: 幸福
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<soon> E: 未发现软件包 gnome-volume-control
<xiangfu> kingbo, 啊。没用过代理不太清楚。不过ubuntu系统那个代理配置完不是就可以了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> (opera:7083): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_is_toplevel: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<CyrusYzGTt> opera [crash logging]: CRASH!!
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 003E7FE8399D
<laijim> @xiangfu 服务器连接断了？
<kingbo> xiangfu: ssh代理是sock代理，网页浏览器可以设置，但终端下就不好使用，很麻烦的说，所以要搞成透明代理
<xiangfu> laijim, ?
<laijim> @xiangfu @iopera刚才我发的信息大家看到米？
<xiangfu> 没有
<iOpera> laijim: 你啥客户端。还前面带@的。
<iOpera> 都没高亮的
<iOpera> 叫人高亮，别人才知道是对谁说的话呢
<laijim> @xiangfu我是说我看大家装Mysql都是直接apt-get就装上了，我本想下源码编译，但怕系统不稳定，以后麻烦事越来越多，所以考虑重装，大家看有无必要？
<adam8157> gfrog: 
<adam8157> 对不起，请不要从外部链接下载本论坛的附件。
<laijim> @iopera高亮怎么弄
<iOpera> 通常是后面带:号
<laijim> @iopera ID: 这样子就可以高亮了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 对不起，请不要从外部链接下载本论坛的附件
<xiangfu> kingbo, tsocks /bin/bash 不知道行不行？可以试试
<adam8157> iOpera: 小e
<laijim> iopera: 试试看呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，那好吧，我换个地方放
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥东西
<laijim> 好象不行？
<xiangfu> iOpera, xchat works just fine in Xchat :)
<xiangfu> iOpera, s/xchat/高亮
<kingbo> xiangfu: 试过，不是很好使
<laijim> 原来是客户端啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 这次该ok了
<adam8157> gfrog: 揍是个图片阿 还以为是电子书
<gfrog> adam8157: 点子书我就放google docs啦，谁还扔国内论坛啊
<gfrog> adam8157: s/点子/电子/
<jie172> ubuntu11在集成显卡上是不是默认的GNOME不流畅啊？
<iOpera> lainme: 
<iOpera> @@@@
<iOpera> lainme: 乖乖，你来了。你的马甲才跑了。
<jie172> 我用的机子是hp的2080mt 装上11之后感觉操作不够流畅
<jie172> 显卡集成的
<jie172> ？
<lainme> iOpera: 我不认识他
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 从Outlook把邮件导入到Thunderbird中，Thunderbird会崩溃怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352264 从Outlook把邮件导入到Thunderbird中，Thunderbird会崩溃怎么办？ Outlook文件大概有 5G。想把这些邮件导入到Thunderbird中，但是却发现导入大约500M的时候，Thunderbird就崩溃了。每次都这样。 有什么 ...
<adam8157> gfrog: amazon有点问题, 点了那个prime试用 没啥变化
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm, 不了解那玩意
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说，了解mobi文件格式嘛？ 我这几天一直试图自己推送图文混排的文档到kindle上，不过似乎一直没找对路子
<adam8157> gfrog: 问 roylez哈
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 搞过这东东？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他有kindle...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你的哪？ 啥时候到？ 我也预定了一个touch
<adam8157> gfrog: 正在弄prime啊 不弄就是30 弄了就是23
<adam8157> gfrog: 你哪里预定的
<gfrog> adam8157: hi-pda
<gfrog> adam8157: 688人刀
<adam8157> gfrog: 刀?
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是不知道靠谱不
<adam8157> 这么便宜...
<SanityOnly_gone> gfrog: 人刀...
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不也不能订呀。。。 不过要预付全款
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么时候到
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说发布半个月到一个月内
<gfrog> adam8157: 期待能圣诞之前到
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnnd, 这prime肿么回事
<gfrog> adam8157: 呼叫亚马逊电话支援算了，哈哈
<iOpera> Tegra 3
<SanityOnly> adam8157: http://www.isthereachoice.com/edms/rhchallenge/index_scn.html
<[ub]> SanityOnly ⇪ ti: Red Hat Challenge 2011
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 不知道我还能参加不...
<adam8157> ...
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 我觉得可以拉着咱们的实习生一起搞一下..
<gfrog> SanityOnly: 这个。。。
<SanityOnly> gfrog: 必然啊..有奖的好不..
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 rh 的，在設計 陷害 實習生
<gfrog> SanityOnly: 实习生的manager会打死你的。。。 好不容易招进来的实习生都被你拉出去比赛去了，谁干活，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼吾的 f16被 chinaz.com 檢測爲 UNIX ，，爲什麼不是Linux
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用刻录的ubuntu11.10光盘直接安装在硬盘的D盘中后没有启动项怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352268 我已经装的是64位的win7，昨天用刻录盘安装了ubuntu，在分完区之后在右下角的选项里面直接选择了/boot这个分区进行安装，而不是整个硬盘，是不是在这一步错了，现在无法进入ubuntu，启动直接 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼吾的 f16被 chinaz.com 檢測爲 UNIX ，，爲什麼不是Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼吾的 f16被 chinaz.com 檢測爲 UNIX ，，爲什麼不是Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼吾的 f16被 chinaz.com 檢測爲 UNIX ，，爲什麼不是Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼吾的 f16被 chinaz.com 檢測爲 UNIX ，，爲什麼不是Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼吾的 f16被 chinaz.com 檢測爲 UNIX ，，爲什麼不是Linux
<adam8157> 工作中
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
 * ofan Battlefield 3太爽了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<linsux> 有人知道怎么联系京东客服吗
<palomino|working> 电话?
<ofan> 年度最佳游戏估计要给战地3了
<tenzu> ？？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<gplfeng1> :-D
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • vimperator里怎么IGNORE ALL KEYS 一次 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352273 vimperator3.2版本 以前是用<C-v> 忽略后面的一次按键 更新之后<S-Esc>或<Insert>都和以前的<C-z>一样了 另求一个好用的配置。。。 感觉还是习惯用pentadactyl 网址是显示在状态栏上的 统计信息: 发表于 由 jary_p — 2011-11-04 11:56 
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • 戴尔、惠普回应Secure Boot事件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352274 一个在操作系统界——尤其是Linux界——重大的问题——微软 要求 所有Windows 8机器必须支持UEFI的Secure Boot（安全启动），而并没有要求OEM厂商实现其禁用功能。这引起了Linux界 不小的忧虑 ；考虑到微软过去的和当前的业务行径，以及OEM ...
<adam8157> gfrog: Amazon免费给我提升到Two days shipping, 不是用的prime哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，神马情况？
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 那是因为A家心虚了...估计要跳票...
<adam8157> gfrog: SanityOnly 因为启用免费prime试用一个月需要新订单, 我说我不想cancel现在的, 客服就免费给我upgrade了
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来你真的骚扰客服了呀
<adam8157> gfrog: SanityOnly Amazon.com的服务真心好啊, live chat反应很快的
<adam8157> gfrog:  细阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 地球人已经无法阻止亚马逊人啦
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1711/what-is-the-single-most-influential-book-every-programmer-should-read
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: resources - What is the single most influential book every programmer should read? - Stack Overflow
 * gfrog 每次说亚马逊都让我想起那个拎着wind force，扛着Titan's Revenge的家伙
<adam8157> gfrog: 暗黑?
<whiskey1> :-D
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯哼
<gfrog> adam8157: Code Complete (2nd Ed) 这本书好在哪呀？ 为神马火成这样。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不如去看代码之美
<gfrog> adam8157: 我觉得也是
<adam8157> gfrog: 代码大全的和我交集有点小
<gfrog> adam8157: 大概玩java的喜欢这玩意？
<gfrog> adam8157: 在amazon帮我带本The C Programming Language吧，纪念下 Ritchie。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 原版?
<adam8157> 买kindle的好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不得，原版的纪念意义更好，kindle版没啥感觉呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么贵的...
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-Kernighan/dp/0131103628/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320381376&sr=8-1
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Amazon.com: C Programming Language (2nd Edition) (0076092003106): Brian W. Kernighan, Dennis M. Ritchie: Books
<adam8157> Paperback的 太贵了
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 太有米了..
 * adam8157 gfrog 有钱人 (盖戳
<cfy> adam8157: 有钱
<gplfeng1> :-D
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, http://10.66.12.113/down/ent/ -> 今天的
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 疯了
<MeaCulpa> 有人想去EMC的么...
<SanityOnly> MeaCulpa: 你是校招么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 神码情况
<shuaiming> mail 294637499@qq.com
<adam8157> roylez: 收到一份很牛的简历, 但是人是想内核开发 十八摸有职位没有?
<shuaiming> 我从服务器发送到我QQ
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez出差，买卖事宜找我
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: EMC恨不得把我们部门全部端掉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你是做存储的?
<MeaCulpa> 三天两头有猎头来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我和主席一个部门啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥部门
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主席没说么？打杂部
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我group要找firmware dev
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 内核开发和那个差不多么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 网络部分的内核开发
<MeaCulpa> 能多线程dbg就行了估计
<MeaCulpa> 那应该挺合拍
<MeaCulpa> adapter 的firmware
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 果断把简历转给panweiping啊..你怎么改往外卖人了..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 公司主页没有开发职位阿
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 内网nick是?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是啊，你咋往外面卖人
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 网络部门的kernel，应该就是panweiping他们..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们现在没有内核开发职位貌似
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 我上次问你你还说有呢..
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 刚看的木有...
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 我到现在一笔买卖都没做成，唉
<SanityOnly> adam8157: pwan貌似是..
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，这么贵
<SanityOnly> adam8157: wpan
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 哦
<SanityOnly> adam8157: 上面的错了..
<adam8157> gfrog: 细阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀呀，好可怕呀。。。
<MeaCulpa> 你们挑剩下的给我和主席吧
<MeaCulpa> 咱这里是人都要
<GNUdog_|work> WPan 他们似乎现在不少 dev 了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 北京呢
<SanityOnly> GNUdog_|work: 就俩吧？还有谁？
<GNUdog> SanityOnly: Cong Wang
<GNUdog> 之前走了个 Danny Feng，来了个R Yang
<SanityOnly> GNUdog Cong Wang不是network部门的吧..
<GNUdog> SanityOnly: 本来这边就没有 network 的 dev，WPan 就他一个归 Linda 管，似乎
<gfrog> adam8157: 是没有kernel devel了，之前我一个前同事过来投简历，电话面了之后被告诉说apac没有kernel devel的位置了
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦哦
<gfrog> GNUdog: ryang？ 那不是我们这边的嘛？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 具体 nick 叫啥我忘了
<GNUdog> 只知道中文  -.-
<gfrog> GNUdog: 好吧
<SanityOnly> gfrog: dyoung
<SanityOnly> gfrog: dave young
<gfrog> SanityOnly: 哦，那说的不是一个人啦
 * adam8157 那个新来的是devel阿?
<SanityOnly> adam8157: so this
<jyfl987> adam8157: 编了个pforth在我的平板上跑 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 都要
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那我发给你瞅瞅, 要坐地分赃的哈
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ok
<adam8157> jyfl987: pforth是指?
<jyfl987> adam8157: portable forth
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 关键是人家要有意愿嘛...万一看不上呢
<ofan> jyfl987: forth 语言？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你对底层很有爱啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 对
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 有了这个ndk 想编什么有什么了 我再试试lua
<ofan> 有做mac或ios开发的么？
<crose> ofan, objectC搞不来
<ofan> crose: 为啥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: damn, 我的脚本没起作用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 等等
<ofan> 又想爽战地3了。..
<crose> ofan, 不为啥，看着[]就头晕
<ofan> crose: 那你用啥
<crose> ofan, 码java的……
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有kindle版
<gfrog> adam8157: 发现了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你能在twitter上回不。。。 这样好分裂呀
<ofan> java里也有[]
<crose> ofan, 跟oc里的不是一回事啊，所以才没兴趣看
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 睡觉..
<adam8157> gfrog: 不习惯在twitter上你一句我一句回复...
<adam8157> 不喜欢
<ofan> adam8157: twitter是用来自言自语的
<adam8157> ofan: 就是
<adam8157> GNUdog: 京东这几天发货慢的...
<imtxc> test
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这绝对能跑到广东了啊，都跑了快24个小时了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这两天货太多吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 这里不也是你一句我一句的。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 那也要有个反应啊
<adam8157> gfrog: twitter上要整洁点
<gfrog> adam8157: 洁癖
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 知足吧 我2号的单子还没出库呢
<GNUdog> gfrog: OpenShift 是你们团队在负责的么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你在跟一个没下成订单的人xb咩？
<adam8157> gfrog: 两个单子都成功的
<gfrog> GNUdog: 我旁边那团队，HSS
<GNUdog> gfrog: thx
<gfrog> GNUdog: yw，虽然不知道你要干啥
<GNUdog> gfrog: 其实想问问，要怎么收费的，和怎么整合 wsgi 的程序
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: express不收费
<gfrog> GNUdog: 收费呀。。。 要是买收费的还不如去直接用EC2.。。
<GNUdog> 得了，一人一个答案
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: flex收费，目前得有ec2帐号
<gfrog> GNUdog: ScarletWolf 我这几天在捣鼓dotcloud，挺好玩，哈哈
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 我就是那HSS的
<gfrog> GNUdog: express确实不收费呀，做些小玩意不错
<GNUdog> =.-
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: 有用 wsgi 的文档么？
<imtxc> ofan: 今天的vpn 好慢啊。
<GNUdog> 光看那几个视频，实在看不懂怎么用的
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 跟本地用wsgi一样吧
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 新建app后，会有一个默认的repo，你参考看看那个怎么写的
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: 嗯，有流量啥的限制么？
<GNUdog> 另外，也木有数据库可以用吧？只能 sqlite 用
<gfrog> GNUdog: 据说有mysql了
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 流量不清楚，硬盘空间之类有限制
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 有mysql
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: 硬盘空间多大？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 期待你试水，我考虑搞个抓小说的bot放上去呢
<gfrog> GNUdog: 还是512M吧。。
<GNUdog> 512M...
<gfrog> GNUdog: 跟数据库共享空间
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 之前是256MB，好像要改512，不知道生产环境上现在是多少
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: 我就是随便鼓捣玩玩
<gfrog> GNUdog: 貌似没流量限制，所以比较适合做爬虫类程序，然后数据也转到外部服务器上放
<GNUdog> gfrog: 我想到了一个较为邪恶的应用
<GNUdog> 既然可以跑 Python... 那么…
<tenzu> 求助...
<tenzu> 谁能帮我下载http://soft.macx.cn/EndnoteX402-4521.htm  然后发给我? 谢谢
<[ub]> tenzu ⇪ t: Endnote X 4.0.2 for Mac - 苹果软件 下载|软件汉化|破解|iPhone软件游戏|iPad软件游戏下载
 * gfrog 感觉现在PaaS很危险啊，可以任意注册，很容易被申请很多账户然后做DDOS呀
<gfrog> GNUdog: 那么啥？
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<GNUdog> gfrog: proxy
<gfrog> GNUdog: 这就邪恶啦，这是正常需求呀
<gfrog> GNUdog: lol
 * GNUdog Papers 用户飘过
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: wsgi可以做爬虫么？我还没学呢
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当, 有空么?
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: wsgi 是和你的 apache/nginx 沟通的 interface 而已
<adam8157> tenzu: 不咋忙 什么事阿
<GNUdog> 底层 python 自己想怎么搞就是你的请了
<GNUdog> 事情
<tenzu> adam8157: 帮忙下载个东西呗 http://soft.macx.cn/EndnoteX402-4521.htm
<adam8157> 好
<tenzu> adam8157: 还有这个 http://soft.macx.cn/soft3498.htm
<[ub]> tenzu ⇪ ti: PDFpenPro 5.6.1 for Mac - 苹果软件 下载|软件汉化|破解|iPhone软件游戏|iPad软件游戏下载
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 装 windows 了？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 做什么买卖？
<tenzu> adam8157: 我这儿速度只有几k/s，而且总断
<adam8157> tenzu: 墙外阿
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 卖人
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 人贩子。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 那网站是墙外的？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 卖自己？
<adam8157> tenzu: 内, 所以你在外面慢
<tenzu> adam8157: 难道外面的IP被鄙视了？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 早装了
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 要抓狂了，ubuntu11.10 Y460N不定时闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352286 这几天都在网上找解决办法，驱动用 bunblebee 装上了，不过偶尔屏幕还是会闪，窗口一闪一闪，打字都很困难。 按照wiki的说法，新建etc/X11/xorg.conf，进行显卡性能的级别设置，也许自己设置不对，开机黑屏； 网上找到的 ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 第二个好像下载不能啊 Firefox can't find the server at free2.macx.cn
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 卖别人
<adam8157> tenzu: 等我挂代理试试
<tenzu> adam8157: pdfpenPro那个不能下载？
<adam8157> tenzu: 等我试试
<adam8157> tenzu: 好了 下载中
<tenzu> adam8157: 多谢多谢
<adam8157> tenzu: 等会儿给你扔dropbox里 应该速度就可以了把
<tenzu> adam8157: 那没问题，速度刚刚的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 收到了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 问题是，你要征得别人同意啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 我回个邮件给他
<SIDU> 内存如果 8G+集成显卡 PK 内存4G+nVdia 独显，哪个好些？是否内存大，没有独显也很快呢？
<crose> SIDU, 不是
<SIDU> crose: 帮忙扫盲一下，硬件一点也不懂。
<crose> SIDU, cpu不给力，光有内存有啥用，显卡也一样的。又不是用内存进行运算处理的……
<SIDU> CPU = i5
<crose> SIDU, 我打个比方而已……
<adam8157> tenzu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28545026/Endnote-v4-0-2.dmg
<adam8157> tenzu: 第二个还在上传
<tenzu> adam8157: downloading, 我太感动了， 阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: 这有啥
<adam8157> tenzu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28545026/PDFpenPro-v5-6-1.dmg
<tenzu> adam8157: 我昨天以为是网络问题，折腾了好久
<adam8157> tenzu: 有的国内线路出口带宽很小 so...
<tenzu> adam8157: 原来是因为这个。。。我一直以为是我rpwt
<ofan> SIDU: 8g 内存+独显
<SIDU> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 现在想搞16g内存了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我擦...那职位我找不到了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看看有没有内核的阿
<SIDU> ofan: 怎么老涨不停？我现在才1G 呢
<SIDU> 16G 干什么用？
<SIDU> 都成硬盘了。
<ofan> 8g 不够用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有，那种都在印度
<SIDU> ofan: 是否游戏要很大内存？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...那算了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 编出lua了 哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: lua其实真不错的
<jyfl987> adam8157: lua还要hack一下 forth就是改改makefile就好了 
<adam8157> jyfl987: lua不都是C89么? hack什么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 因为android官方有个 locale.h里的东西不支持
<adam8157> tenzu: 下好了?
<tenzu> adam8157: 还有3分钟
<adam8157> tenzu: 哼 不咋快嘛
<tenzu> adam8157: 学校的无线网，速度不行
<[ub]> 新 华东校区 • Ububtu 或者 Fedora建立Autotest Server http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352292 在Ubuntu或者 Fedora 上建立Autotest Server, 在启动httpd服务之后，进入首页没有Admin权限，如何改变设置获得Admin 权限？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuchen1999 — 2011-11-04 14:16 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 脚本改好了 - -!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 幸好在你这里测试过了, 要不工作的时候就出问题了
<tenzu> adam8157: 下好了
<adam8157> tenzu: oh 我一会儿删了哈
<tenzu> adam8157: 删吧，嗯嗯
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352295 机器上原有windows XP系统（C盘），现又安装了ubuntu（E盘），之后机器不能启动，开机时出现no such partition提示，进不了任何一个系统。利用diskgen软件在dos下重新建立了主引导分区，重启后就直接进入windows XP系统，没有出现关于选择操作系统的页面。请 ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MaskRay> android有什么好用的wifi管理工具
<iOpera> 要另外管理？你有权限？
<MaskRay> 默认的dhcp似乎出问题了
<MaskRay> loop (obtaining address ... disconnected ... scanning)
<iOpera> 这么简单的dhcp也出问题？
<iOpera> 你的路由，设置下802.1的后缀。b/n/g的
<MaskRay> 问题相当于 http://anxiousnut.wordpress.com/2011/09/10/a-weird-android-obtaining-ip-address-wifi-issue-workaround/
<[ub]> MaskRay ⇪ t: A weird Android ‘Obtaining IP address’ Wifi issue workaround « AnxiousNut's Playground
<iOpera> 换下试试
<MaskRay> 但是静态ip非长久之计
<MaskRay> 是手机的问题，笔记本可以连
<MaskRay> 已经测试过不同地方的多个 ssid 了
<iOpera> 有些破安猪，只能支持b的。记得是。
<MaskRay> 确认是手机问题
<iOpera> 。。说了不听。 nnnd
 * adam8157 从不操心这些, 手机上不了网 lol
<MaskRay> 曾经能获取到的
<iOpera> G4可以。 adam8157
<MaskRay> 上周周二突然出现问题，再也获取不到动态ip了
<gebjgd> MaskRay: android手机正常的路过
<adam8157> iOpera: 你真把G4给我快递来啦?
<gebjgd> MaskRay: 就是经常断线
<iOpera> 对啊
<iOpera> 赶紧邮寄腰带。我卖点钱。
<MaskRay> gebjgd: 比我好多了啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好寂寥阿 没东西搞了
<iOpera> jyfl987: 还不出去找mm
<MaskRay> iOpera: 有什么好用的terminal
<jyfl987> iOpera: 上班呢
<MaskRay> iOpera: 比如dhcpcd，我手动 dhcpcd eth0 这样好了
<iOpera> MaskRay: gt
<iOpera> jyfl987: 前台
<jyfl987> iOpera: 无聊
<iOpera> 微菜果然是一个傻愤青。
<iOpera> 你去骂他。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 他又怎么了？
<adam8157> iOpera: 不是说G7么...............
<adam8157> iOpera: 薇菜咋了又
<MaskRay> iOpera: gt 是什么
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于各个分区与Ubuntu系统目录之间的关系。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352298 譬如，我将我的硬盘分了1个主分区 也即sda 1，一个扩展分区 （然后，扩展分区再分4个逻辑分区，也即 ubuntu sda5,sda6,sda7,sda8） 总结一下，主分区 sda1 逻辑分区 sda5 ,sda6 ,sda7 , sda8 -------------------------------------- 如果我安装ub ...
<iOpera> 微菜太没社会经验了。自以为是。哎。
<MaskRay> microcai 怎么了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦 我感觉我时间完全不够用...要看那么多书, 还要搞搞自己的项目
<iOpera> adam8157: 看log，没提过G7
<adam8157> iOpera: 这个是, 我说过他几次...
<iOpera> gt=gnome-terminal
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 所以我想赚一大笔钱 就可以不用工作 就可以有时间来搞自己喜欢搞的东西了
<gebjgd> iOpera: 他从一开始就那样
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你懂个p
<adam8157> iOpera: 小e要不要罗技无线鼠标? 反正我在家不用鼠标的(之用触摸板)
<iOpera> 估计啊。微菜会被某会拉拢的。
<MaskRay> iOpera: android里还有gnome-terminal?
<iOpera> jyfl987: 你也好不到哪里去。 
<iOpera> MaskRay: 安猪。。。你用term干吗
<gebjgd> XD
<adam8157> XD
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我看了那聊天记录 你就是个土共拥泵
<iOpera> adam8157: ... 我家鼠标，给崽崽玩，他都不要。
<MaskRay> iOpera: 我要手动dhcpcd
<jyfl987> android下我还没找到用c画图的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 本来就有dhcpd
<adam8157> iOpera: 那就算了 你在家用啥?
<iOpera> jyfl987: 快去找mm。处男不成熟。
<SIDU> DV 输出 frame rate 24 PK 30/s 是否24 文件比较小呢？ iopera
<iOpera> mak..
<iOpera> SIDU: 不知道这。。为什么问我啊
<jyfl987> 127|root@android:/ # ls /system/bin/dh*                                        
<jyfl987> /system/bin/dhcpcd
<jyfl987> maskray 你看我的输出
<SIDU> DV 输出 哪个 video codec 比较好呢？ mpeg4 PK mpeg2
<iOpera> jyfl987: 最近才学会adb。兴奋过头了吧。
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你阿 都射不动了 lol
<jyfl987> iOpera: 不是他要dhcpd么 我告诉他默认就带
<iOpera> jyfl987: 你的会憋死的。我担心你憋坏。
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 要建立新型和谐irc频道 哦弥陀佛
<iOpera> adam8157: 你居然提和谐。在那边，至少有3个会马上攻击你的。包括 jyf 微菜
<iOpera> 知道愤青的厉害不。
<SIDU> DV 输出 96kb/s 耳朵已经听不出什么不一样 跟原来 256kb/s 还是我耳朵坏了？
<gebjgd> iOpera: 哪有愤青俱乐部？
<adam8157> iOpera: 我也不喜欢tg, 我的意思是大家要be nice
<iOpera> gebjgd: 你让 jyf 邀请
<iOpera> gebjgd: 操。等我退出先。 lol
<gebjgd> io
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你这土老财 别看你今天闹得欢 将来解放挑清单
<gebjgd> iOpera: 不是频道啊
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 在 jabber上 不会进 jabber conference的就不要接口了
<SIDU> 我用同样设置，为什么我的DV 比较大，ice age 1080p 文件确比较小。图像，声音都感觉不出有什么不一样。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 愤青俱乐部？我就是问问。没那时间参加
<iOpera> gebjgd: 你会bitlbee不。省得开其他软件。
<gebjgd> iOpera: finch ing
<jyfl987> gebjgd: ee的话靠谱么？ 凡是对天朝政府有不满的 他一律称之为愤青  似乎只有逆来顺受才叫良民
<iOpera> gebjgd: 。。那个难用。。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 这些话还是少说。等你肉身翻墙了再说不迟
<gebjgd> iOpera: 凑合了。我已经基本适应了
<iOpera> 愤青都喜欢扣帽子。
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 现在加密数据出去了 无所谓了 再说了 只要你不行动 其实土共懒得理你
<iOpera> gebjgd: 我发现很难适应。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你们应该拉snugglecat入会
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 他天天这里唠叨
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 标准的会员
<gebjgd> iOpera: 凑合吧，就是icq连不上。
<iOpera> lol 9494
<iOpera> 说不定是avtar
<gebjgd> iOpera: 不是。他广东。。。。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 每次说那些话还不加密
<gebjgd> iOpera: 单身带个儿子
<gebjgd> iOpera: 真是为他捏把汗
<iOpera> 难说。
<stock-cn> 玩股票的加入我的这个频道 #stock-cn
<iOpera> 。。这你也知道了。。
<Drocula> ubuntu啥时候 出11.7
<Drocula> 11.1了
<iOpera> Drocula: 活回去了？
<gebjgd> 炒外汇的加入我这个频道 #gebjgd-cn
<Drocula> 10打错了
<iOpera> 那7也是回去了啊
<Drocula> 我从10.x直接上到11了
<Drocula> 11.10
<scriptkids> 电影声音过小怎么办?
<gebjgd> scriptkids: 调大
<iOpera> scriptkids: 每一个软件的声音，都可以独立调整的
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你这家伙 果然是帝都顺民
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 南京有IBM不?
<scriptkids> 即使调到最大声音还是有点小..有点郁闷了.
<Drocula> 耳机啊
<scriptkids> Drocula: 虽然这么问很俗吧.但是还是想问问,有没有办法就像射手播放器一样.声音扩大到1000%?
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没办法，爸妈还在人家手上呢
<Drocula> 我…… 这…… 你用windows吧
<iOpera> scriptkids: 调整音量都找不到地方？开着totem，右键点面部上的音量，一个一个页面去看。
<iOpera> 声音扩大到1000%? 你以为外接功放啊。
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你们热爱政府也很正常 要是我户口在这 我也热爱 地铁那么便宜 各种补贴什么的 各种优越感xx的 想移民的话 房子一卖就可以了 真正的乐土阿
<scriptkids> iOpera: 我确定所有能调的地方都调到最大了..
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 屁。移民没你想的那么简单
<iOpera> 那你就认了吧。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 要是能移。帝都早没人了
<iOpera> gebjgd:  jyf 一直幼稚的。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 他也是真傻
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • 两款主题更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352308 今天GoFace向大家介绍了两款主题： Elementary Borderless 一款无边框的 GTK3 主题，同时支持 Gnome Shell 和 Unity 桌面环境，也支持 GTK2 环境。 查看： http://blog.51osos.com/linux/elementary-borderless-gtk3-theme/ 图标主题AwOken AwOken 2.3完美国支持Ubuntu Oneiric Unity桌面，改进了GNOM ...
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 现在投资移民去北美还是快多了
<MartinYu> [ub]: hi
<[ub]> MartinYu, 好  ㍧ 
<MartinYu> [ub]:  我觉得你是一个好人
<[ub]> MartinYu, 所以，你认为我是个好人。  ㍧ 
<MartinYu> [ub]: 也许吧
<tenzu> ...
<[ub]> MartinYu, 别逗了。  ㍧ 
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<MartinYu> [ub]: 今天天气怎么样
<[ub]> MartinYu, 是什么给你。  ㍧ 
<MartinYu> [ub]: 你几岁了
<gebjgd> MartinYu: 你继续
<ScarletWolf> MartinYu: 调戏机器人。。。
<MartinYu> [ub]: 记得我吗
<[ub]> MartinYu, 不要担心法官，我不会忘记你。  ㍧ 
<MartinYu> [ub]: 好孩子
<[ub]> MartinYu, 你的意思是你是男孩吗？  ㍧ 
<tenzu> 神进进出出的
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cfy> tenzu: 神怎么了？
<tenzu> cfy: 掉了又进来, 看来是自动reconnect
<cfy> tenzu: 哦？
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<cfy> iOpera: 崽崽又偷偷上网了
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<yujinnboy> firefox7导致ubuntu假死,日
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有吧，无锡有了
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我的10.04上网解析巨慢，试了好多方案都没成功，求诊断求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352316 概况： windows XP + Ubuntu10.04双系统. 刚装完ubunu系统的时候，默认的Firefox可以访问google搜索，百度下的各种内容（搜索、快照、贴吧、知道、空间等都可以）。 但是更多的网站是不能访问，比 ...
<outhacker> d
<gebjgd> e
<tenzu> f
<CyrusYzGTt> g
<adam8157> gfrog: 你那个团购包关税么?
<akk_> 大家好啊！
<akk_> jinghua: bbb
<NoIE> 我又一点关于 wxPython 的问题，我应该去哪里问？IRC 比较好还是 QQ 群？
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 听说有man中文版，怎么安装呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352319 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenyuzhou — 2011-11-04 17:02 
<GNUdog> SanityOnly: http://support.lenovo.com/en_BD/downloads/detail.page?DocID=HT037689
<sevk> GNUdog ⇪ t: RAID HDD status shows Initialize while installing RHEL 6.x - ThinkStation E30
<NoIE> 请问，哪位给我推荐一个讨论 python 的 IRC 频道或者 QQ 群？
<NoIE> 我想问一点关于wxPython 的问题。
<NoIE> 谢谢了。
<outhacker> whois outhacker
 * bluek 驾着 UFO 来到了ubuntu-cn
<outhacker> - -
<bluek> 谁有calc的学习资料的哇？嘿。比如一些简单的统计啦，表格的应用啦等。。。
<NoIE> 请问，哪位给我推荐一个讨论 python 的 IRC 频道或者 QQ 群？
<NoIE> 我想问一点关于wxPython 的问题。
<outhacker> 没人在
<ScarletWolf> NoIE: google groups貌似挺火
<NoIE> ScarletWolf: 谢谢，我去看看。
<_Ruby> ScarletWolf: Hi
<bluek> 这种东西能在QQ群里问到？
<ScarletWolf> _Ruby: Hello
<gebjgd> bluek: 能
<gebjgd> bluek: 国人爱用qq
<_Ruby> ScarletWolf: 我想请教Socket
<ScarletWolf> _Ruby: 可以，但为什么找我？
<bluek> gebjgd, 貌似QQ厉害了不少，我一个群也没有，都不知道QQ群是啥样子了
<bluek> 落伍了
<_Ruby> ScarletWolf: 那找谁
<ScarletWolf> _Ruby: 在这里随便问呗，会编程的不少。
<_Ruby> ScarletWolf: 你比较热心
<bluek> gebjgd, 你知道国人为什么爱用QQ吗？
<ScarletWolf> _Ruby: 。。。好吧，我知道就告诉你
<gebjgd> bluek: 你知道美国人为什么喜欢用icq么
<bluek> gebjgd, icq是国际类的，不但但是美国人在使用，而中国是因为有很多漂亮的妹子爱用QQ
<_Ruby> ScarletWolf: 连接网易的服务器用POP,都用到哪些函数,大概流程是?
<bluek> gebjgd, 而很多的人为了漂亮的妹子，也用起了QQ
<ScarletWolf> _Ruby: 什么语言？应该有相应的库函数吧
<ScarletWolf> _Ruby: 其实我没弄过
<_Ruby> ScarletWolf: C
<archl> lol
<archl> 妹子？
<archl> 奇怪的东西。
<gebjgd> bluek qq上竟是恐龙
<gebjgd> 妹子都聊icq去了
<gebjgd> 都嫁给外国人了
<ScarletWolf> _Ruby: Google一下"C语言 POP客户端"就有了
<bluek> ...
<Zypeh> EE，有没有什么FVWM的华文频道？？
<archl> gebjgd:  哈哈。
<_Ruby> ScarletWolf: 小狼...
<supercatexpert> 说POP3的问题么?
<MeaCulpa> .
<gebjgd> 小娘？
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 华莽，python-cn 列表？
<gebjgd> _Ruby 你爸可以呀
<ScarletWolf> supercatexpert: 你跟他说吧，你对C熟悉
<_Ruby> supercatexpert: C如何用Pop连接服务器
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 什么？
<MeaCulpa> _Ruby: pop没有加密的，直接socket
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助文字界面的奇怪问题，11.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352323 请教一个问题，我运行 $echo “false” | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager 然后重启机器就一直在buuntu。。。。。这个界面看到下面的“。。。。”在运行 就是进不去系统 本来想开机直接进入文字界面的，现在改不回去了，怎么办呀 也 ...
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 哦。找到了。
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 我说我知道的py中文社区，有个google groups
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 挺活跃的
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 看到了，谢谢。
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 你自撸去吧,小心强撸灰飞烟灭
<ScarletWolf> NoIE: 那个python的google groups，邮件特别多，注意过滤。。。
<MeaCulpa> _Ruby: 直接telnet到pop3服务器都能读邮件...
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 还好啦，基本没有OT的
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 只不过话题的确很多
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 我会小心的，我没怎么用过邮件列表。。。
<supercatexpert> Socket连接110号TCP端口，然后按照POP3协议通信就是了啊
<supercatexpert> 不过建议用一些现有的协议库来实现，自己做太麻烦
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 话说，何必wxPy呢...你很熟wx? PyQt才是正途...pyGTK也许还行
<gebjgd> _Ruby XD
<archl> Ge
 * archl 启用了一个旧的滚球鼠标。。。
<archl> lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: gfrog SanityOnly ScarletWolf 我们公司现在有HR么?
<supercatexpert> wx一般是熟悉MFC的人用的
<archl> 应该按不断了。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: sophie？
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 因为以前看过几个 wxPython 的例子，请问，哪个入门比较容易？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你没看eng-china吧
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 呃。。。要走了。。。
<supercatexpert> PyGTK没必要了，直接用GObject Introspection接口来调用GTK，还能用上 GTK3
<gebjgd> archl, 我的战地3还没下到30％呢
<archl> NoIE: 用 QtPyside吧。未来。
<archl> gebjgd: 你也。。。
<supercatexpert> PyGTK不支持Python3，也不支持GTK3
<archl> gebjgd: 去死吧。
<MeaCulpa> wx 主要是调用层次太多了，比如windows上面是wxPy是python调用wx调用gtk调用winapi, 不知道我的理解对不对
<gebjgd> archl, ofan 都下载完了
<archl> gebjgd: 我知道
<gebjgd> 他一定没开加密
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: 用Winsock是不是很麻烦?
<MeaCulpa> _Ruby: 外面靠这个吃饭的多了去了，不会很麻烦的
<gebjgd> 警察叔叔会找他喝咖啡的 archl
<supercatexpert> Windows上的wxWidget没有调用GTK+的
<supercatexpert> 直接调用Win32 API
<supercatexpert> WinSock和Unix Socket基本类似
<supercatexpert> Unix Socket比Windows成熟得早得多
<supercatexpert> M$为了能让Unix Socket程序更容易移植到Windows上，Winsock的接口设计和Unix的差不多
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 哦，那还好
<archl> gebjgd: 为啥不找你？暴力在德国不是禁止么？
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 我一直觉得wx是在不同的平台上call啊call的
<archl> gebjgd: 警察不找他，法院会找。
<archl> MeaCulpa: ET-xreal 放第一版准备了，Nov 5
<bluek> calc里面字竖排列在哪？找了半天也没找到哈
<archl> MeaCulpa:  http://media.moddb.com/images/mods/1/19/18045/etxreal-20111022-165307-000.png
<archl> bluek: 有这个功能？确定？
<Halabund> Hello
<Halabund> Can someone please try to reproduce and confirm this bug?
<sevk> Halabund, 好  ㍩ 
<Halabund> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/884127
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 884127 in vim (Ubuntu) "gVim freezes when entering input mode and Chinese IME (IBUS) is installed" [Undecided,New]
<Halabund> sevk, 你好，我的中文说得不好，你可以帮我一下吗？
<_Ruby> supercatexpert: Service.sin中的Sin是什么意思
<archl> Halabund: sorry dude, sevk=service kbot
<archl> Halabund: I do not use Vim. you might ask someone else.
<Halabund> arch, I'd just like to get some attention for this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/884127
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 884127 in vim (Ubuntu) "gVim freezes when entering input mode and Chinese IME (IBUS) is installed" [Undecided,New]
<Halabund> archl, well, in #ubuntu people tell me that they don't use Chinese 
<supercatexpert> Service.sin? Service是什么东西?
<archl> Halabund: lol, sure they don't... you got be banned out there?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不清楚
<_Ruby> supercatexpert: Service.sin_family =AF_INET
<archl> Halabund:unfortunately, few people remain under Ubuntu, here became multiple distribution chatroom since many moved to other dists...
<supercatexpert> 指定协议的
<supercatexpert> AF_INET就是TCP/IP v4
<Halabund> archl, if you have vim-gnome installed, you could still test it ... just start 'gvim', focus its window, and press 'i'.  If it freezes for 10-15 seconds, well, then you see the bug
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: Service.sin_addr.s_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")必须用这么长的名字吗
<_Ruby> supercatexpert: 我想知道Sin是什么的缩写
<archl> Halabund: Im installing vim-gnome
<Halabund> archl, thank you
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<simpleirc186> 哈哈
<Halabund> archl, I have IBus installed (by simply enabling Chinese language support).  I think it is IBus that freezes gvim, because on the terminal I get "IBUS-WARNING **: Create input context failed: Timeout was reached."
<_Ruby> supercatexpert:  Service.sin_addr.s_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")必须用这么长的名字吗
<Halabund> archl, (also, I don't have Chinese set as the default input, so that shouldn't matter at all)
<archl> Halabund:  ibus isn't buggy, I guess most people knew that will install latest ibus from ppa.
<archl> Halabund: soz, I meant "ibus is buggy"
<Halabund> archl, oh, I'm not saying that it's buggy, I'm just saying that with this set up (almost everything on default on 11.10, Chinese support enabled, basic pinyin input method enabled), gvim freezes when you enter input mode by pressing the key 'i'
<Halabund> archl, oh, okay
<supercatexpert> I use emacs and ibus, and installed ibus-el. It's fine using ibus in emacs.
<Halabund> archl, I'll install it from the ppa then, maybe that'll fix it
<archl> Halabund: give it a try, I found most chinese programmer/ people doing programming use fcitx...
<archl> gebjgd: 装好了？
<archl> gebjgd: 打
<archl> MeaCulpa: 打 et。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 我的 FX5200 下周就到
<archl> gebjgd: 我就可以玩 Kernel Panic 了！ oyeah
<supercatexpert> FX5200……貌似我还有个6200(AGP接口)
<archl> 改Kernel Panic！
<archl> supercatexpert: 我也就可以测试 GNOME3了
<archl> supercatexpert: 你也不帮忙。。。
 * archl 怨念
<archl> su
<archl> supercatexpert: 你那显卡能玩啥游戏？
<archl> roylez_ 主席好。
<archl> roylez_ 主席辛苦了
<roylez_> archl: 我还在上班，死袋鼠
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马，早啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<archl> roylez_ 主席继续忙
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> 都下班了 , roylez
<archl> roylez_ 我追随主席到 twitter 了。
<roylez_> palomino|working: 我无敌了吧？hiahia
<palomino|working> 佩服佩服。。。
<archl> roylez_ 无敌金身，草民的领袖
<gebjgd> archl: 装好什么——
<archl> gebjgd: 装啥？
<archl> lol
<archl> gebjgd: 你不说我怎么知道装啥啊。
<gebjgd> archl: 你刚才先问我的
<archl> gebjgd: 那是前一句话，是问你战地3
<gebjgd> archl: 才22%
<archl> gebjgd: 我又不玩
<gebjgd> archl: 开了加密节点
<archl> gebjgd: 没有找到好玩游戏的你是悲哀的。
<archl> lol
<archl> gebjgd: 去学主席看破红尘玩三国杀吧
<gebjgd> archl: 和谁玩？
<archl> gebjgd: 很多很多在线玩家
<archl> gebjgd: 你也可以找主席打
<gebjgd> archl: 不玩小游戏
<archl> gebjgd: 很多人玩了那个就不玩大游戏了——内容之大的话，这个应该是红警1的上百倍。
<Halabund> archl, which ppa do you use for IBus?
<gebjgd> archl: 不玩
<archl> Halabund: I don't remember, Im using a modified version of Ubuntu, or another distribution based on Ubuntu. soz. the PPA was set default... probably aron's 
<archl> gebjgd: 趴趴。你真的找不到好玩的游戏呢。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 不若买个 ETQW 算了。
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gebjgd> archl: 什么东西？
<gebjgd> archl: 我马上就有新玩具了
<imtxc> 今天的VPN 速度好慢呢。
<imtxc> ofan: 在线么？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 不小心 觸犯神禁 ，。 糟糕。。 
<imtxc> 今天电脑突然变得好怪啊
<imtxc> 用SSH的时候 速度很慢很慢
<CyrusYzGTt> 跟吾一樣被 監控了
<imtxc> 但是同样的账号 同样的网络 在win下 速度很快。。
<imtxc> 这是为什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> M$ 有 監控 所以 放心給你用
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 不至于吧  
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 瞎猜的，，信不信由你
<imtxc> 今天一直很满 gmail 都打不开很慢  开始以为是SSH 有问题慢 结果启动win速度正常
<CyrusYzGTt> 這幾十天，，吾的gmail也不穩定，，有時不能接收 每天的新聞訂閱
<imtxc> 昨天晚上还正常呢
<imtxc> 这还让不让人活了
<imtxc> 邮件都打不开了。
<archl> 发现以前的鼠标也不错。有个大球很重就很稳了，可惜不能抬起移动加速——抬起就没速度了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 吾也是，，每次打開 gmail ,,其他不相關的都會很慢，，甚至有時 路由器會死機
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那就看来咱俩的情况不一样
<imtxc> 我 现在打开其他网站看视频都很流畅
<imtxc> 就是用ssh了很慢
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • evince侧边栏缩略图会跳来跳去？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352328 大家都在用笔记本，其他人的都好像没有问题，我的是联想的Y450 最近刚装了11.10，各种问题啊 在看看PDF的时候，发现左边的侧边栏中的缩略图不能剧中，最小只能调整成这个样子， 然后就是在点击缩略图的时候， ...
<imtxc> gmail 打不开 给ofan 发封邮件都发不了。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 上次卖SSD的 那个网站叫什么来着？
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<gebjgd> 就是ssd很便宜的那个网站
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你也买SSD？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: günstiger ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: billiger ?
<duan_huiqiang> debian，开机到加载登录界面的那一步就卡住了，黑频。我想用recovery mode登录root后删除昨天更新的软件，查看哪个文件可以看到我具体更新了哪些内容？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不是。就是你说60欧 60g的那个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 到底谁在插话
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/mVlmL
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Verbatim 64GB SSD Festplatte für 69 € | weehaa.de
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<duan_huiqiang> 系统是debian-squeeze
<gebjgd> 对 Weehaa.de
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 10月24号的信息，不知道过期了没有
<gebjgd> duan_huiqiang 看样子是显卡驱动或者Yorg
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 过期了，涨价了……
<gebjgd> mlgb
<gebjgd> de
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 78块60G，怎么说？
<duan_huiqiang> gebjgd: 怎么确定，怎么查看日志
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg è´µ
<gebjgd> duan_huiqiang 用屁股想都知道是X的问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Force-interne-SSD-Festplatte-schwarz/dp/B0051A8T52/ref=sr_1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1320405617&sr=1-5
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Corsair Force 3 120GB interne SSD-Festplatte 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<gebjgd> xorg.0.log?
<gebjgd> var下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 太贵了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 很贵。国内买
<gebjgd> 因为Asus 101只能上ssd
<duan_huiqiang> gebjgd: 如果是X的话应该可以切换到命令行界面啊。。。我试试吧
<archl> gebjgd: 你什么时候买的？？？
<archl> gebjgd: 变富了？
 * archl 今天终于被识别出来，很臭。。。
<gebjgd> archl 没买
<gebjgd> archl 那东西才169欧
<gebjgd> 算是便宜的了
<archl> gebjgd: 随意一台笔记本换SSD性能也很好。
<gebjgd> 比用苹果的东西便宜多了
<gebjgd> archl 我需要小本子
<archl> gebjgd: 你不是很多了吗？
<archl> gebjgd: 我记得你有上网本。。。
<alvin_rxg> 买个硬盘柜吧，性能很好
<gebjgd> 那是老婆买的
<gebjgd> 什么硬盘贵吧？
<imtxc> 要疯了！！
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，他老婆跟他划清三八线了
<archl> lol
<imtxc> 请教这是怎么回事啊？
<imtxc> 同样的SSH
<imtxc> 在win 速度还可以
<archl> 三月八日结婚的男人怎么想？
<imtxc> debian 里面慢得要命
<imtxc> 我也没折腾什么啊今天
<gebjgd> 没有女人的男人怎么想
<imtxc> 谢谢大家了 救命
<archl> gebjgd: 我么？我想要朋友。
<archl> gebjgd: 我想变强:D
<gebjgd> archl 只能喝一口
<alvin_rxg> 喝伟哥？
<gebjgd> 记住一口。不然你会给你的村子带来巨大的灾难
<archl> gebjgd:  一口必杀。
<archl> gebjgd: http://www.ted.com/talks/jae_rhim_lee.html 这是你的结局吗？
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: Jae Rhim Lee: My mushroom burial suit | Video on TED.com
<archl> gebjgd: 村子早就没了
<imtxc> 请问ofan 是什么时候在线呢
<gebjgd> archl 手机中。看不到链接
<imtxc> 。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。屁， ipod 都能看。
<archl> gebjgd: 我才不信你的手机都比不上。。。
<gebjgd> archl ssh中
<archl> gebjgd: 喔
<imtxc> 着急啊着急
<CyrusYzGTt> 司徒三兄弟等于获得了自由身，对独孤败天的感激之情真就好比滔滔江水，绵绵群山，感激不尽。
<archl> gebjgd: 大意就是用自己的废弃细胞培养蘑菇真菌，然后制作成衣服，快死的时候穿上。
<archl> gebjgd: 最后被蘑菇吃掉
<archl> gebjgd: 就消失了
<imtxc>   求购一个快速稳定的SSH
<archl> ofan: 生意
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 入侵 gfw.. o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<imtxc> archl: 唉  
<archl> ofan: 你太慢了
<gebjgd> 什么玩意？
<imtxc> archl: 他不在线。
<gebjgd> 没听懂
<archl> imtxc: 我不卖ssh，见过澳大利亚Monash大学某人开SSH，让马来西亚的使用。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> gebjgd: 培养爱吃某人发/指甲/皮屑之类的真菌，为了培育出最适合吃掉此人的真菌，要挑出其中的优胜族群重点培养。
<CyrusYzGTt> è ±
<alvin_rxg> è ¹
<archl> gebjgd: zero-k 出新版本了。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<imtxc> 请教大家 这到底是怎么回事啊 SSH 在debian里面 速度突然变得很慢
<archl> alvin_rxg: 等到你快死了，或许这个东西也普及了
<imtxc> 谢谢大家了
<gebjgd> archl 那垃圾游戏
<imtxc> 谢谢 请问有朋友遇到这样的情况么
<gebjgd> 我已经彻底删除了
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 貌似在 linux一般被監控都會很慢
<archl> gebjgd: 呵呵你删除的游戏海量了
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 它监控的是我的什么呢？
<gebjgd> archl 还真不多
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 同一台机器  在win 里面用这个SSH 速度没问题啊。
<archl> gebjgd: 那么就是你太笨了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 看你有木有當 反某 的性質
<imtxc> 我刚才重启了试了。
<archl> gebjgd: 或许是你根本只玩单机的。。
<imtxc> 我以为是我瞎折腾什么了
<imtxc> 可我没折腾啊
<gebjgd> archl 向来都玩单机
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<imtxc> 就打算安稳的用一下google....这追求都实现不了。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 額，我覺得你最好你 重新撥號，， 或者等三天再 開機
<archl> gebjgd: 可以想象你被 cai虐的恶心了
<gebjgd> cai 是谁？
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我说了 我用这个号 在win 里面正常啊。
<archl> gebjgd: 就是 zero-k的ai。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 可能產商問題。。 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: ?啥？
<gebjgd> archl 没见到ai
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 没看懂啊。
<archl> gebjgd: 我被你恶心到了。
<gebjgd> 看到画面就删了
<gebjgd> 恶心的我直接吐了
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 不說了 ，，再說下去，不是我懂發熱
<gebjgd> 可能人品问题
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 谢谢你了 不过应该不是你说的这个原因。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 好吧，可能你搜索了 敏感字詞句 或者 pinyin 或者 eng
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 额  我等等吧  不可能是那个原因啊
<gebjgd> imtxc 怎么个慢法？
<gebjgd> win下ping多少？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 就gmail 基本上打不开。。
<gebjgd> linux下ping多少
<imtxc> win下没有试Ping
<archl> 跑动 GNOME-Shell 流畅的机子，跑 glxgears，速度 60FPS 以下。
<gebjgd> 给出数据
<gebjgd> imtxc 去ping下
<imtxc> Linux 下Ping 212
<imtxc> gebjgd: 是ping
<imtxc> 哪个呢？
<imtxc> gebjgd: ping ssh主机么？
<gebjgd> 当然
<gebjgd> 你不是说满么
<gebjgd> 比较ping
<imtxc> gebjgd: ping值以前一直是210 ms 左右
<microcai> ?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 速度也正常
<microcai> imtxc: ? 去典范了？
<microcai> imtxc: 硬盘涨价了啊
<microcai> imtxc: 哈哈
<imtxc> microcai: 硬盘？
<microcai> imtxc: 还好那个时候买的快啊你
<imtxc> microcai: 哈哈 还记得啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  hi
<microcai> imtxc:  .... 那是
<imtxc> 现在到多少钱了
<microcai> imtxc: 没注意
<imtxc> microcai: 其实那时候我买的时候 已经涨了。
<microcai> imtxc: 恩
<microcai> imtxc: 后来泰国洪水，就疯狂的涨价了
<MaskRay> microcai: hi
<imtxc> microcai: 悲剧。。
<microcai> imtxc: ？
<MaskRay> microcai: android手机，loop (obtaining ip, disconnected, scanning)，怎么解决
<microcai> MaskRay: 大学过的怎么样》
<microcai> MaskRay: 大学过的怎么样？
<imtxc> microcai: 今天因为ssh 的事情 愁死人了
<MaskRay> microcai: 非常忙
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • evince 对嵌入 MingLiU 的显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352335 网上下的几个文档都显示支离破碎，而我自己做的则不会。奇怪！都是嵌入的 MingLiU 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-11-04 19:59 
<imtxc> gebjgd: win 下ping  也是210 左右
<MaskRay> microcai: 感觉是 dhcp 的问题，但静态ip也不一定能连接成功
<MaskRay> microcai: 能scan出ap来，但“获取ip。。。”后总是“断开连接。。。”
<microcai> imtxc: 忙翻墙啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay:  驱动更新一下
<imtxc> microcai: 邮件都打不开。 
<microcai> MaskRay:  bcm 的3.1 内核里有新的开源驱动了
<imtxc> 其实我用ssh 目的就是google
<microcai> MaskRay: 我这台电脑的网卡和你的一样了
<microcai> MaskRay: 在 staging 里
<gebjgd> imtxc 那就是了 ping一样
<imtxc> gebjgd: 可是显然的debian 里面很慢啊。
<MaskRay> microcai: brcmsmac的台式机已经没有机会用了
<gebjgd> imtxc 没有显然一说
<gebjgd> 拿数据说话
<imtxc> gebjgd: 很显然。。。不是几秒的差距
<microcai> MaskRay: ？
<microcai> kaio: 这你都在的啊
<MaskRay> microcai: brcmsmac的那个台式机在上海呢
<imtxc> gebjgd: 就像在debian 里面访问gmail  打开需要5分钟 而 win里面 点了1秒就打开。
<microcai> MaskRay:  -_- !
<microcai> MaskRay: 卖了吧
<imtxc> 这个对比。
<gebjgd> imtxc 换个livecd
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊 好。
<kaio> microcai,  I am not staying w/ Fedora.
<gebjgd> imtxc gmail？ 我向来thunderbird
<MaskRay> microcai: ...
<microcai> kaio:  :) 
<microcai> MaskRay: 卖了买 SNB-E 平台
<microcai> MaskRay: 编译 Gentoo 从此省心省力 
<adam8157> microcai: 菜菜 最近很忙么
<CyrusYzGTt> .. microcai 費電的傢伙， 
<microcai> adam8157: 不忙
<microcai> adam8157: 就是在公司混日子
<adam8157> microcai: 都没见你进irc啊
<microcai> adam8157: 后悔没去 RH 
<microcai> adam8157: 很后悔 
<adam8157> microcai: 做什么呢现在
<adam8157> microcai: 啧啧
<microcai> adam8157: 我在 sina 有一肚子的苦水
<MaskRay> microcai: 怎么说？
<adam8157> microcai: 肿么了
<microcai>  MaskRay adam8157 压根就不重视 工程师～！、
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> 没有工程师文化
<microcai> 悲剧
<MaskRay> microcai: 驱动更得上吗？
<MaskRay> s/更/跟
<microcai> MaskRay: ?
<microcai> MaskRay: 啥？
<microcai> MaskRay:  SNB-E ?
<MaskRay> microcai: 嗯
<microcai> MaskRay: 主板全 AHCI 了，要啥驱动
<microcai> MaskRay: USB 全 EHCI 了，要啥驱动
<supercatexpert> xHCI
<microcai> supercatexpert:  对
<microcai> MaskRay: 而且现在主板都 UEFI 了
<supercatexpert> 我买了个ExpressCard，就是给我的本子增加USB 3.0支持的
<microcai> MaskRay: 只等现在内核能全面支持 EFI wireless card . EFI  video  EFI XX
<cfy> adam8157: 明天又要去写C了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 哪里
<cfy> adam8157: 学校。。。。sb比赛
<adam8157> cfy: hoho
<cfy> adam8157: 你现在能手写出配合qsort的程序么？
<cfy> adam8157: 数字比较
<adam8157> cfy: ..
<supercatexpert> 应该是不用递归写一个qsort()
<cfy> 重要提示：由于时间有限，请考生首先保证编写的程序在Wintc环境下可以编译通过并执行，并在此基础上完成考题要求的全部功能，以免因编译不通过影响考生的考试成绩。
<MaskRay> wintc...
<cfy> http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/c4fs.htm
<sevk> cfy ⇪ ti: 第六届全国ITAT教育工程就业技能大赛ITAT教育网
<cfy> 太但疼了
<cfy> 不想准备，不过就不过了。。
<adam8157> cfy: 我写的算法类程序很少的....基本没咋写过 你真高端
<cfy> adam8157: 我说配合库里的qsort
<cfy> adam8157: 就是说，不查文档，你知道怎么用qsort么？
<cfy> adam8157: 我不行。。。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 哦 manpage都不让看?
<cfy> adam8157: 当然，就是手写
<adam8157> cfy: 那不行
<shuaiming> postfix
<cfy> adam8157: 就是看你记得qsort的函数定义么
<adam8157> cfy: 无聊
<MaskRay> cfy: 翻stdlib.h找声明……
 * Cherrot 用arch的一般都混迹哪个IRC呢？除了这个
<cfy> MaskRay: 也可以吧。好主意，明天试试。。
<shuaiming> 兄弟们  
<imtxc> 还是不行。。。
<shuaiming> postfix  怎么配置
<drazet> debian有中文聊天室么
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 這裏
 * Cherrot 还是尝试一个arch的liveCD吧， 所谓的配置无非那么几项，可时间耗不起啊……
<microcai> Cherrot:  
<Cherrot> OFTC 的服务器端口多少？  貌似连不上啊
<Zypeh> EE，有没有什么FVWM的华文频道？？
 * Cherrot 刚说完就连上了  Ubuntu-cn 真是神器……
<lovejoy> s
<imtxc> 帮帮忙啊朋友们 谢谢了。。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 请问在么
<Zypeh> EE，有没有什么FVWM的华文频道？？
<zhangkaixuan> ................
<imtxc> 是因为什么软件弄错了么
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 這裏就是，。，
<Kandu> adam8157: 當老艾債主了沒？
<adam8157> Kandu: 求地址
<adam8157> Kandu: 你借了多少?
<Kandu> adam8157: fakesheji@gmail.com
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 这句话如何翻译 PCMan File Manager over Thunar File Manager.
<adam8157> Kandu: 求网页说明
<Kandu> adam8157: 還沒借，正準備去
<zhangkaixuan> PCMan文件管理器超过Thunar文件管理器???
<Kandu> adam8157: paypal
<adam8157> Kandu: 没有paypal...
<Kandu> adam8157: alipay 都是這個地址
<lainme> 要在老机器上编译个新版的gcc真是难啊。。
<Kandu> https://plus.google.com/u/0/106372800511710859472/posts/4pwc3VE9VLp#106372800511710859472/posts/4pwc3VE9VLp
<adam8157> Kandu: 未注册贝宝可以么? 可以借美元么...
<Kandu> adam8157: 不知道，用 alipay 也可以的
<imtxc> pkill: 2251 - Operation not permitted 这是什么个意思呢
<adam8157> Kandu: 明后天吧, paypal可以直接付款
<adam8157> "Send Money"
<comos> 今天晚上很安静
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，剛借了 89.64 元
<adam8157> Kandu: ...
<lainme> imtxc: 没权限。那个进程不是你的
<imtxc> lainme: 晕  前些天刚用SSH 的时候 我用完就 pkill ssh
<imtxc> lainme: 现在就这样了  不知道是为什么呢
<sevk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • dump,restore,dd几个命令的问题请教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352342 用dump -0u -f /tmp/boot.dump /boot 命令之后 在/boot目录下vi了一个新文件，然后又mkdir了几个文件夹 然后再dump -1u -f /tmp/boot.dump.1 /boot 问题出现了使用restore -C -f /tmp/boot.dump显示无任何差异（我是在/boot目录下输入此命令的，请 ...
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> tenzu: 晚上好
<imtxc> 是不是因为这个原因 导致我在debian 下用ssh 很慢呢。
<tenzu> lainme: 帮我看看greader里能不能看到我共享的东西
<imtxc> 现在进程里面有一个僵死的 ssh-agent
<tenzu> lainme: 刚共享了个煎蛋的， 设计：动态LED交通灯
<lainme> tenzu: 不能。至少现在不能
<tenzu> lainme: 那看来是不行了， 555
<imtxc> pkill ssh
<Zypeh> 真的没有什么FVWM的华文频道麽？？
<PANIC_AGAIN> adam8157: 
<adam8157> PANIC_AGAIN: ...
<iGoogle> Zypeh: 没
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你又调戏别人
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我没有啊，神
 * Zypeh 很失望
<PANIC_AGAIN> adam8157: 搜狐上看个TBBT都卡死，快崩溃了...
<adam8157> PANIC_AGAIN: 我看了720P
<adam8157> PANIC_AGAIN: 在公司下的, 在移动硬盘里...
<PANIC_AGAIN> adam8157: 早知道就不给你送去了..我先拿回去自己看...
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • c99 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352346 为什么在我的终端编译文件会出现这样的警告 -std=c99 -std=gnu99 是什么意思 请问这个在gcc后面加上这个-std=c99 -std=gnu99 有什么作用 统计信息: 发表于 由 畅行天下008 — 2011-11-04 21:31 
<Evanescence> TEST ! this is https://www.google.com
 * Evanescence TEST ! this is https://www.google.com
<Evanescence> 今天怎么这么安静啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> 準備下個星期 f16的 誕生。。 阿門
<Evanescence> adam8157: 忙吗? 你发一个URL 链接,我测试下我的weechat 是否能提示
<adam8157> Evanescence: ok
<lainme> Evanescence: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac254344/index_2.html
<sevk> lainme ⇪ t: 【东方】鲁邦三世OP再现 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐，，你被 roylez 腐敗了，，
<Evanescence> lainme: thanks. 测试可提示,但是无法现实中文.
<snugglecat> 我又来捣乱了
<EricCN> :-D
<EricCN> 新手，请多关照！
 * snugglecat 欺负新手ing
<EricCN> ^_^
<EricCN> 好的呀
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 又在看啥子垃圾小说
<snugglecat> EricCN, :) 输入前面俩字母然后 [tab]
<snugglecat> 例如 sn[tab]-> snugglecat 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 無限小蜜
<snugglecat> 不等你问， 先教你
<snugglecat> 再如 cy[tab]-> CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> sb[tab]-> CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> EricCN, 新手明白了么
<apple1900> 唉，我又重装了
<EricCN> 太复杂
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找到避风港了??
<snugglecat> EricCN, 有啥复杂的，就是 bash 的补全功能
<imtxc> 。。。
<EricCN> ha
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ?? 什麼意思？？就算有颱風，，對本尊也木有影響
<EricCN> 明白了
<EricCN> CyrusYzGTt: 
<EricCN> 的确很快
<EricCN> 多谢指教
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是说无限小蜜么， 不是找到了老婆么， 有了个家， 就是有了避风港么
<CyrusYzGTt> EricCN§ 不是MM 就一邊去，，鄙人不會編程，，只是個普通用戶
<EricCN> 我的gtalk：zhangkaijs@gmail.com
<imtxc> 僵死的进程我怎么杀死它呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 你問本尊再看什麼垃圾小說，，
<EricCN> 这是我IRC处女航
<EricCN> 第一次来这
<snugglecat> imdiot, killall -S KILL exaile
<snugglecat> 哦
<imtxc> 是不是因为有个僵死的 ssh-agent 的原因导致的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§  rm -fr /run/name.pid
<snugglecat> imdiot, killall -S KILL exaile  酱紫可以不
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫意思啊
<imtxc> 唉呀。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 它是说僵尸进程， 不是被 lock
<Evanescence> 我的桌面, 纯文字型 http://ompldr.org/vYjRpaw
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 也可以這樣殺死吧
<imtxc> 就是在debian 的系统监视器看到说是 僵死。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看啥子无限小蜜， 自己找个小蜜吧
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 系统监视器 直接用右鍵 殺死進程就是
<snugglecat> imtxc, ps -ax | grep 找 pid, 然后用 kill
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 不起作用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 寡人 不是有錢人，，只能 SY YY
<Evanescence> imtxc: 僵尸进程通常是无法杀死的,重启才行
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你的进程是 root 进程么
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ..額，， 重啓吧
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 应该可以的吧
<imtxc> snugglecat: 不知道啊。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 重启 它还在的。
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 是因为内核都无法管理了 的进程,就叫僵尸进程,
<imtxc> 以前用完ssh 之后 我就pkill ssh 这样结束
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 你乾脆 刪除這個包，，
<Evanescence> imtxc: 重启还在? 是不是你认错了?
<snugglecat> imtxc, 亲他一口， 可能它是像 大话西游那个 白骨精
<imtxc> 现在pkil ssh 的时候 pkill: 2251 - Operation not permitted
<Evanescence> imtxc: 没权限
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你 sudo 杀他一下
<imtxc> snugglecat: 好
<snugglecat> 杀不了也没事， 就让他留着吧， 死了不下葬， 不是中国人的传统么
<snugglecat> 而且还是个 超级权限 的进程。 中国的那个超级权限的进程， 不也是死了还在么
<snugglecat> 而且还是个 超级权限 的进程。 中国的那个超级权限的进程， 不也是死了还放在纪念堂么
<imtxc> snugglecat: 以前是正常的 不知道怎么了 就这样了
<snugglecat> imtxc, 所以不用管他啦， 时不时你去瞻仰他一下
<imtxc> 我以为是因为那个没有杀死的进程导致我用ssh 速度很慢呢。
<imtxc> snugglecat: 我以为是因为这个ssh-agnet 的进程使得我用ssh速度好慢呢
<imtxc> 请问有朋友们知道这是什么原因么。
<snugglecat> 我不懂
<snugglecat> imtxc, 也许是中国特色吧。 中国特色就是死了， 重启他还在
<snugglecat> imtxc, 死了， 不消失
<imtxc> 就是我在windows里面 使用这个ssh，看youtube 360p 都很流畅
<imtxc> 可在debian 里面 打开youtube 都很慢  包括google
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你把电脑移到国外吧。 俄罗斯也准备把 列宁 下葬了。 你那个死掉还留尸体的， 去到国外就没了
<imtxc> 两个系统里面的Ping 都是210
<imtxc> snugglecat: 。。。额
<snugglecat> 我纯粹捣蛋的
<snugglecat> 符号好
<imtxc> 请大家帮帮忙呢 我实在是不知道是什么原因啊。
<fuhao> :-)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 别看小说啦， 帮帮 迷失的 imtxc 羔羊
<snugglecat> :)
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • adls 自动掉线－－求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352351 我的系统是ubuntu11.04 用系统自带的东东连网，一边用amule下载东西，一边看网页时，就会自动断网。重新连接也连接不上，一定要sudo service network-manager restart 重启网络 才能再连接上。 网上说的 lcp-echo-failure 4 lcp-echo-interval 30  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ rm -fr /
<snugglecat> .......
<imtxc> snugglecat: 他非给说是我搜什么词了。
<snugglecat> rm -rf china
<snugglecat> ..... 敏感词????
<imtxc> snugglecat: 没有过啊。
<snugglecat> 你搜了 xxoo 的词了???
<snugglecat> 我做早操， 也是敏感词啊
<snugglecat> 22年前也是敏感词
<snugglecat> imtxc, 说啥都会敏感词
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ xiao 也是敏感字
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 为啥
<fuhao> 我发现党内某些人老无聊了... 尽干些个SB事.
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 限娛令 包括 內容也是
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 因爲所以科學道理
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我感觉是系统被折腾出什么问题了。
<snugglecat> fuhao, 别说 "尚儿" 那是敏感词
<psychologe> 我这边用ipv6也看不了youtube 视频。。什么情况！！上个用还行。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 本尊的系統也出問題，， yum基本廢了
<fuhao> snugglecat: :-)  知道了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还是用 歼9 吧， 用啥 f16
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 明年用 f17,, 
<imtxc> 请大家帮忙看看啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, f17??? 没那个幸好哇， 用 f35
<snugglecat> imtxc, 信息不全， 怎么帮你
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,吾說的是 fedora
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我说的是战斗机
<imtxc> snugglecat: 需要什么信息啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<snugglecat> imtxc, 我不懂， 只是说你信息太少。 CyrusYzGTt 帮帮他吧
<imtxc> 救命大家。。
<imtxc> 折腾死了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,你讓 imtxc 直接 rm -fr / ..然後重灌fedora
<snugglecat> imtxc, 肉身翻墙
<imtxc> snugglecat: 唉。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 让它 rm -rf gfw
<imtxc> 来个靠谱点大办法啊。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 把 gfw 费了就没问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 光明偉大的危險的任務交於你
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你是说在 windows 里快， 在 linux 里慢 的意思么
<imtxc> snugglecat: 恩恩恩 是的。
<imtxc> snugglecat: 而且速度相差很大啊。
<imtxc> 一个很快 一个基本上打不开
<snugglecat> 哪个网络高手帮帮 imtxc 
<snugglecat> ofan, 有生意了
<snugglecat> ofan, 有生意了
<snugglecat> ofan, 出来， imtxc 的 ssh 有问题
<imtxc> snugglecat: 我找他半天了。
<snugglecat> imtxc, 买一个 ssh 吧， ofan 又售
<snugglecat> imtxc, 买一个 ssh 吧， ofan 有售
<imtxc> snugglecat: 我买的就是他的啊。。。
<snugglecat> 哈哈哈
<snugglecat> imtxc, 那你得找他。 他得负责售后服务
<imtxc> snugglecat: 可我找不到啊啊啊
<snugglecat> imtxc, 找 ofan 客服
<snugglecat> ofan, 客户找你啦
<imtxc> snugglecat:他没客服
<snugglecat> ofan, 客户找你啦
<snugglecat> imtxc, 他得负责， 
<snugglecat> ofan, 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 试了别的livecd了？
<snugglecat> imtxc, 他睡着了可能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: asus x101太贵了。还是等等看了
<imtxc> gebjgd: livecd 里面我不会用那个私钥
<gebjgd> imtxc: 那就没有办法了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 谢谢你了。
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你问别人没用， 只能问 ofan。 就像电源啥的自己拆就不保修了
<imtxc> snugglecat: 我感觉 不像是ofan 的ssh 出了问题了吧
<gebjgd> imtxc: 显然不是
<imtxc> snugglecat: 因为我用同一个账号用windows 速度没问题啊。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩 。
<snugglecat> imtxc, 也得问他啊， 问他怎么在linux配置会快。
<imtxc> ofan: 米国现在天亮了吧。
<snugglecat> imtxc, 没培训的么
<imtxc> snugglecat: 前一个月 一直这样用的。
<snugglecat> 哦， 保修期过了???
<gebjgd> imtxc: 他挂在那里，未必在家
<imtxc> snugglecat: 是今天才出现的问题。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我也是24小时挂线
<snugglecat> 哦， 那你干嘛了， 以前 linux 也很快？？？
<imtxc> snugglecat: 是啊 我没干什么 以前速度正常
<snugglecat> 不懂， 我闭嘴了
 * snugglecat 搞完蛋， 去忙了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你用的什么闹钟？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 捅
<snugglecat> 昨晚带着个金发嫩妹回家，我们麻利地脱光了衣服爬到床上，突然她用纯洁无瑕的眼神望着我、叹了口气说：“其实……这是我的第一次。那方面的事什么的，其实我还不是很了解……”
<snugglecat> 　 “这样啊！”我微微一笑，眼睛都发亮了，“别担心，只是明天起来可能屁股会有点痛哦。”
 * gebjgd 捅 alvin_rxg
 * alvin_rxg 飙血
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫犯
<snugglecat> ：）
<yujinnboy> 最近老是抠鼻屎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你用的什么闹钟——
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 猛男那啥，下完了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: funkuhr
<yujinnboy> 虽然明知道没什么鼻屎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额。什么牌子的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 猛男那啥的我昨天就看完了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: power king. 超市买的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过是pptv上的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有很多删节
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抖动的乳房都没看全
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 带funk？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电池？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 1:51:05
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 带radio?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: funk 只是自动对时而已。又不是 rundfunk
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想买个funk radiowecker
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这么多年都没买
<alvin_rxg> 没 radio
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道什么的好
<alvin_rxg> 唯一好的就是，它走时很准……毕竟每天校对一次时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想要带radio的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那个多少钱？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 5,xx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我靠。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 便宜啊
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<ss_> ...
<gebjgd> qq
<gebjgd> @@
<yujinnboy> 闹钟,我用手机,每天早上吓的不轻
<ss_> yujinnboy, 有啥好吓的
<snugglecat> http://98.139.102.46/6031/6312083494_1c10baf682.jpg
<yujinnboy> 突然就是强烈的震动,能不怕么
<yujinnboy> 在你迷迷糊糊的时候,如果是深度睡眠就没什么.
<yujinnboy> 以前都初中是买个劣质产品,早上没响,半夜响,
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • Firefox 字体，不是乱码 各位进来看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352357 各位看看吧 。。 好不容易系统才完美了。。 结果。。 这样。。 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 wudaown — 2011-11-04 22:36 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 分辨率还是蛋疼的1280x1024
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: T_T
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 官驱还是无力
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mlgbd
<ofan> yooo
<tioover> :) 第一次来IRC
<qinglingquan> 中国
<tioover> = =
<tenzu> ofan: yoooooooooooooo
<tioover> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<CyrusYzGTt> > "yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" *8
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt, yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyooo
<tenzu> tioover: yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gebjgd> tioover: servus
<tenzu> 麻痹的写了一晚上report
<tioover> gebjgd: 你好/
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 感觉Unity好卡啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352358 以前在IBMx41上跑Gnome非常流畅，比XP快很多。现在换成Unity比Windows都慢了。 要说是X41的配置低，可是家里的台式机配置应该还算可以的吧？ Intel Q8200，4G内存，跑64位的，可还是觉得很卡。 大家有什么好办法没有？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smily — 2011-11 ...
<gebjgd> tenzu: tex？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一想到下周就要上班了。。。真tmd的不爽
<tenzu> gebjgd: M$ office, 大量的截图工作, 累死了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 那垃圾软件
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我这里下周一是个public holiday
<gebjgd> tenzu: 还不如openoffice流畅呢
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我不会用tex, 有入门教程么?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不会
<gebjgd> tenzu: 入门？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 找个模板直接写就行了。边写边学
<tenzu> gebjgd: 难道用tex不用学的? 我这儿主要的工作是插入图片和打公式
<tenzu> gebjgd: 话说mac里的office的确屎了点
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不用学。简单极了
<gebjgd> tenzu: ms office慢的要死
<tenzu> gebjgd: 写完这个report学学去
<tenzu> gebjgd: 如果要给windows用户看怎么办? 只能pdf?
<gebjgd> tenzu: pdf
<tenzu> gebjgd: 明白了, 多谢
<gebjgd> tenzu: tex不在乎平台。都是输出ps pdf
<tenzu> gebjgd: 原来是这样啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 挺好挺好
<tenzu> 水牛这是肿么了?
<tenzu> 不怕被freenode ban么?
<gebjgd> 他蛋疼
<gebjgd> 上上下下消肿
<tenzu> 不会真的被ban了吧, 233
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 什麼事。。。 freenode 大神也驚動了？？
<widon> nmap <leader>cw :TlistClose<ESC>:cw 10<cr>
<widon> vimrc怎么同时映射2个命令啊
<widon> 按,cw先执行:TlistClose在执行:cw 10
<ofan> gebjgd: 开始上班了》
<ofan> tenzu: mac的office慢的一比
<tenzu> ofan: 嗯嗯, 相应速度明显慢, 真不知道是不是wine出来的
<snugglecat> ofan, 刚才有人有 ssh 问题
<snugglecat> knownbad, 来啦， 今天怎么那么晚
<knownbad> 贱猫早
<snugglecat> :) 睡觉去了
<knownbad> 星期五有点懒
<knownbad> 这么早？  明天带儿子出去？
<snugglecat> 不是啊
<snugglecat> 就是想睡
<ofan> snugglecat: ？
<snugglecat> ofan, 晚上有个买了你的 ssh 的人问了一晚上 ssh 的问题。 imtxc <== 这家伙
<ofan> snugglecat: 哦 我在跟他聊
<snugglecat> ofan, 好的， 只是跟你说一下。 
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 有事等等回来
<snugglecat> 慢走
<snugglecat> 下了， 睡觉去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你通宵么， 买没看完小蜜???
<fuhao> 我也准备睡觉咯...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。 不知道，，去洗洗 然後決定該不該睡以小時
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 洗洗更健康
<CyrusYzGTt> 先退出，， 
<jjdl> xubuntu 11.04 是不是没汉化完？
<tualatrix> jjdl, 应该没有一个ubuntu是汉化完整的。
<jjdl> :P
<adam8157> tualatrix: 你终于在这个频道出现了...
<tualatrix> adam8157, 是啊，再不来我都要跟社区脱离了。。。
<adam8157> tualatrix: 你在uds会场? 看到uds的cloak了
<tualatrix> tualatrix, 嗯，在UDS
 * adam8157 洗洗睡~
<mayli> tualatrix: 膜拜 
<wowoto> adam8157: 还洗？
<lainme> 话说，我曾在UDS的一个视频里看到了闪亮亮的Mac……
<sdfasdf> 找到组织了？
<pocoyo> lainme: .
<lainme> pocoyo: 晚上好
<pocoyo> lainme: 洗洗睡吧
<tualatrix> lainme, UDS里有N个Mac
<lainme> pocoyo: 你不是刚来
<lainme> tualatrix: ……好吧。真是个绝望的世界
<tualatrix> lainme, 这没什么绝望啊，用Mac是看中硬件。
<lainme> pocoyo: ……
<pocoyo> lainme: 这网络太诡异了。
<ofan> 切到win下玩战地3去..
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE2MTQyNTA4.html
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: 战地3 空战 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jjdl> pidgin 怎么进行gtalk 视频？
<jjdl> 不能用QQ泡妞都不方便
<widon> vim会话不能保存插件NerdTree的窗口，有解不
<asdfasdfsdf> 中文？
<asdfasdfsdf> 你们好
<flh> hi
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍘ 
<flh> hi
<asdfasdfsdf> 哈哈。。。不容易。。终于找到一个说中文的地方了。。。
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍘ 
<imtxc> 唉  不知道还有什么办法不，，，
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh: .. ..
<flh> 不同的方向　
<flh> 还有人啊
<asdfasdfsdf> 恩?
<flh> 睡了没有？
<asdfasdfsdf> 没。。。
<flh> asdfasdfsdf: 用功
<imtxc> 恩
<flh> 给我打个字吧
<imtxc> 问题没解决 睡不着
<flh> imtxc: 用功才有劲
<asdfasdfsdf> ...
<imtxc> flh: 今天一直访问不了gmail
<flh> imtxc: 我是一天在做所为的图形
<flh> imtxc: 不同网段samba，xp不能访问？
<imtxc> flh: 这个真不懂啊。
<asdfasdfsdf> 这个里面平时有多少人啊？
<flh> 人家有结论，我不死心
<mayli> flh: 可以的…
<mayli> flh: win7-ubuntu samba无压力
<flh> mayli: 我linux网段是不同
<flh> mayli: 文件共享方式多，我只是不死心
<mayli> flh: linux 也正常，我笔记本双系统可以访问
<flh> mayli: 有一个虚拟机是linux不？
<mayli> flh: 俩分开跑的系统，远程的linuxsamba服务器
<flh> mayli: 明白
<asdfasdfsdf> 可以用ftp不？
<flh> mayli: 不能。看过资料了
<mayli> flh: wins?
<flh> mayli: xp上虚拟linux
<mayli> flh: 那你跨个毛网段啊
<flh> mayli: 软件是colinux不支持同网段分配ip
<flh> mayli: 我是想反向共享给windows
<mayli> flh: 你继续蛋疼吧
<asdfasdfsdf> ...
<mayli> flh: 你直接桥接，然后就同网段了，珍惜生命，远离nat
<flh> mayli: 谢谢
<asdfasdfsdf> ...
<asdfasdfsdf> 为啥没人呢？
<jjdl> 都在冬眠啊
<jjdl> 这个能语音么？
<Stifler> hiall
<dumb1224> hi
<^k^> dumb1224, 好  ㍙ 
<Stifler> 瓦哦，还有人
<dumb1224> 是阿
<Stifler> 还不睡阿，加班呢？
<dumb1224> 上网 :-)
<Stifler> -.-
<jagd> gebjgd alvin_rxg 杯具了, 我被房东赶出来了....
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<dumb1224> ?
<Stifler> -.-
<Stifler> 没交房租?
<jagd> 不是,是别人转租给我的,没跟房东商量好
<gebjgd> jagd: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> jagd: 那人太傻逼了
<gebjgd> jagd: 直接去找房东谈下
<jagd> 找了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: saturn 25欧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 120GB ?
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 带funk最便宜的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么120Gb？
<jagd> gebjgd: was?
<Stifler> SSD?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: funkuhr 啊…… 随便找个超市买呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我说的是funk radio uhr
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要带radio的
<jagd> 晕.....
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: radio 要来干嘛啊……你手机也可以 radio 的啊
<imtxc> 难道真的要重装系统才能解决问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早上起床被radio闹醒
<jagd> imtxc: 对,赶紧重裝
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这样我老婆才有精神
<imtxc> jagd: 这次再装 就换个发行版。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没办法
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然后早上一“炮”？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<Stifler> ..
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你真聪明
<alvin_rxg> 有女人就是幸福啊
<Stifler> YD
<imtxc> Fedora 还是 CentOS 呢
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那丟身体很不好啊。
<Stifler> imtxc: debian best
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: blue point
<jagd> imtxc: freebsd
<Stifler> minix
<gebjgd> imtxc: 红旗！
<Stifler> 98
<jagd> 3.2
<gebjgd> dos!
<Stifler> -.-
<imtxc> gebjgd: 还别不听劝
<imtxc> gebjgd: !
<Stifler> 有几人再用1110?
<gebjgd> 0
<Stifler> nice
<jagd> imtxc: 那就这么定了, 喜欢命令行的话用 dos,  喜欢 gui 就用 windows 3.2
<Stifler> haha
<imtxc> 要不还是用国货。
<gebjgd> jagd: 那你现在住在哪儿呢？
<jagd> gebjgd: 露宿街头
<Stifler> 大街上?
<imtxc> jagd: 这是什么意思么。
<gebjgd> jagd: 果然。你可以去自助银行
<jagd> gebjgd: 今天晩上联系了一个卖 matraze 的
<jagd> gebjgd: 但他不肯给
<jagd> gebjgd: 这里的图书管是24小时的
<jagd> gebjgd: 有厕所,有热水
<gebjgd> jagd: .,,,,#
<gebjgd> jagd: 卧槽
<alvin_rxg> - -#
 * gebjgd 没见过24小时的图书过
<gebjgd> 馆
<Stifler> 旅馆似的
 * gebjgd 吃饭去
<jagd> 馆
<jagd> gebjgd: 非工作时间进去要刷卡
<imtxc> 哟
<jagd> gebjgd:  啥书都有...
<Stifler> H书
<imtxc> jagd: 哪国。
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 那房东咋说呢？
<jagd> gebjgd alvin_rxg  不像当时在国内那图书馆, 工作时间进去也要刷卡,还神马书都没有
<jagd> alvin_rxg:  房东今天不在
<jagd> alvin_rxg: 今天我先再偷住一天
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。。
<jagd> alvin_rxg: 刚下课, 都己经晩上了
<jagd> alvin_rxg: 没时间搬家
<alvin_rxg> 话说，把房子转给你的人，咋就不跟房东说呢？……
<jagd> alvin_rxg: 我估计如果说了,房东肯定会同意的.
<alvin_rxg> 自然的啊……房东也省事
<alvin_rxg> tudou.com bug 了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你怎么还看tudou.com呢
<alvin_rxg> 没 pps 么
<Stifler> debian 6能使用pps么
<jagd> Stifler: 32位的能
<Stifler> jagd: 好，我试试
<gebjgd> debian 不是有么
<gebjgd> 再说了你明明2台笔记本
<gebjgd> 一台当电视看不就行了
<Stifler> -.-
<jagd> ... 那不如买台电视机
<gebjgd> 电视机不如上网本好哎
<Stifler> 弄个小黑白
<gebjgd> 直接买个显示器就行了
<gebjgd> 谁要小黑白啊
<gebjgd> 现在都hdtv了
<Stifler> 好吧
<gebjgd> 破电视又费电又不清楚
<Stifler> 大家都用啥下载电影?
<gebjgd> 不下载
<snugglecat> http://boxun.com/news/gb/china/2011/11/201111042137.shtml
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: 艾未未面临天价税款 
<gebjgd> 直接在线看
<snugglecat> 明天去捐款
<Stifler> 我网烂..
<gebjgd> aria2c or transmissioncli
<Stifler> okay
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你也去捐捐， 或者给美国总统写信， 让奥巴马也捐钱给艾
<knownbad> 捐捐是个女孩?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老美不总说中国无人权么， 也该做点实际的了
<gebjgd> bt 开加密
<gebjgd> 安全得很
<Stifler> 可以防吸血？
<gebjgd> 艾不是米国人么
<knownbad> 这不就又肥了党了吗？  凭空的就赚死了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看那网页啊， 捐款给 小艾 交税款
<gebjgd> 我上传就1k
<gebjgd> 随便吸
<gebjgd> xd
<knownbad> 那每个政治犯都罚钱谁买单？
<Stifler> -.-
<knownbad> 屁话。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 让 zf 无任何理由借口阻止他。 就一姿态
<gebjgd> 艾不是米国公民么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 让 zf 无任何理由借口不放他
<gebjgd> 艾不是米国公民么
<gebjgd> 艾不是米国公民么
<gebjgd> 艾不是米国公民么
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<snugglecat> 艾是米国人？？？ 那更要奥巴马去赎他
<knownbad> 欲加之罪何患无词？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 写信质问奥巴马， 他本国公民怎么不闻不问
<knownbad> 你买个个借口就会有下一个。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg gebjgd 这里打印东西都是要 ssh 到机房才能打…… 有专门的 spooling
<knownbad> 问题是他要待在中国啊，  美国要干涉中国内政又被冠上帝国主义。
<gebjgd> 喔。他已经不是了
<gebjgd> 还是天朝人
<knownbad> 哦，那继续革命吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那绑票的要赎金， 怎么办， 反又反不了
<gebjgd> 有多少人给他捐款了？
<snugglecat> http://boxun.com/news/gb/china/2011/11/201111042137.shtml
<snugglecat> 90多万元了
<snugglecat> 后天生日， 生日给他捐10快
<gebjgd> 太少了
<snugglecat> 没钱啊
<knownbad> snugglecat: 当烈士？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 旁边的 edeka 变成 NP 了。另外那大的 edeka 里边有 红尖辣椒 卖。20g 1,99€..
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> np， 10.11.2011 开张
<gebjgd> np是什么
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你该知道绑票要赎金的原理吧？
<snugglecat> 不会吧， 不会一去邮局捐款， 那人一看地址就报警吧
<alvin_rxg> niederiger prise
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我也还想不大清楚， 明天生日， 我还有今天一天考虑呢
<alvin_rxg> niedriger preis... >_<
<snugglecat> 应该说是明天生日， 已过了12点了
<Jagdwurst> NP 有好吃的米卖
<Jagdwurst> 至少以前
<knownbad> snugglecat: 原理就是有只有赎金拿，绑票就会一直发生。
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/nXvoc
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: NP Angebote | Aktuelle Angebote
<knownbad> 我要是党我会觉得这个赚钱的主意还不错。
<alvin_rxg> weißkohl 0,29€...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧， 我再想想。 只是基本做不了什么， 觉得至少酱紫还可以做点事。 该不该捐， 其实我心里也打鼓呢
<knownbad> 其实这个不是我发明的，patent troll就是个例子。
<knownbad> 就专利权诉讼。
<snugglecat> 不说了， 去忙自己的东西， 再想想。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/UHGhn 这更便宜
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去捐款给 小艾
<gebjgd> 手机上
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<gebjgd> 没法看url
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://boxun.com/news/gb/china/2011/11/201111042137.shtml
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: 艾未未面临天价税款 
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: np glühwein  1,29€
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: np glühwein  1,19€
<snugglecat> 如果按道理来说， 这个钱不应该捐的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 反正是窮，不如做牢
<Jagdwurst> glüewein 不都这价吗...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: edika 也这价
<alvin_rxg> 有2块多的
<alvin_rxg> np 不错，虽然种类不多，但相对还是很便宜的～
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)， 我去考虑下生日是否捐10块给他
<alvin_rxg> 不知道手机啥时候送回来…
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 自己喜歡自己去捐，，吾木有這麼高尚，捐給一個從未聽說的人
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :) 通宵?? 又被缠了？？
<snugglecat> 胡铭慧 小姐
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:05:48)
<knownbad> 胡铭慧？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看完 火影最新的，， 。 不是，， 是本尊，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看完 火影最新的，， 。 不是，， 是本尊，， 又看完AV 睡不着
<knownbad> http://t.qq.com/hmh734235384
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ ti: 胡铭慧的微博_腾讯微博
<snugglecat> knownbad, CyrusYzGTt <== 看名字是个女的
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 我去看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 寡人是男的。。
<snugglecat> 挺漂亮的
<snugglecat> 名字是女的
<snugglecat> 铭慧
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那女的是铭慧么， 挺漂亮的
<knownbad> 我怎么知道。
<snugglecat> 是女的， 那资料上说的
<snugglecat> 啥时侯把那男的干掉
<CyrusYzGTt> guaren shi qing ming mo.. shi MO DAO No.1234655472356 zhuanren
<knownbad> CyrusYzGTt: 贱猫不介意你是男的。  他连猫都强奸了。
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 
<snugglecat> 寡人是清明么.. 是 魔道 .... 专人????
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> also ZHENG DAP No.23234254824514 chuanren
<CyrusYzGTt> also ZHENG DAO No.23234254824514 chuanren
<CyrusYzGTt> also XIE DAO No.37367282433 chuanren
<snugglecat> 啥意思， 密码么
<ofan> yooo
<alvin_rxg> hoo
<ofan> Topic set by alvin_rxg 牛叉啊
<ofan> 战地3剧情太短了
<alvin_rxg> 看来我得改下名号……
<happyaron> encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: Homepage | Ubuntu
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> Topic set by happyaron [~alvin_rxg@g231117124.adsl.alicedsl.de]   ........
<ofanm> yooo
<snugglecat> 发觉中国很多东西都倒过来的
<snugglecat> 城市的精神是结果， 中国却要zf说自己的城市的精神是什么
<snugglecat> 很多情况都把结果倒转成目的
<alvin_rxg> 跟八荣八耻一样的，没啥区别
<snugglecat> 文化也是慢慢沉淀， 慢慢形成的， 到了中国却要靠建设
<snugglecat> :)
<ofanm> yoooo
<snugglecat> ofan, ofanm ??? 俩啥关系
<ofan> ofanm 是手机版 ofan
<snugglecat> ofan, 你母亲来irc查岗了????
<snugglecat> ofan mother
<ofanm> snugglecat 你妹
<Jagdwurst> ofarm
<snugglecat> ofanm, 你名字让人误会啊
<ofanm> snugglecat ofan-mobile
<Stifler> ...
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> 抱歉了
<ofanm> 不能补全nick
<alvin_rxg> 泰国洪水，意大利也洪水……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 唉，那俩家伙晚餐都吃啥了……我5点半出去买东西，6点回来。从6点到现在，都没见他们俩去厨房。。
<ofan> ofanm: jj
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 谁呢
<snugglecat> 南方周末现在都没东西看了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 显然没吃呗
<gebjgd> 没有上网本。那老本子也太慢了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你上网天天开么？
<alvin_rxg> 偶尔
<gebjgd> 呃
<gebjgd> 买了不开？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 大电脑当电视。上网本跑linux桌面就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 大本跑win7就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian stable这升级也太少了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 根本就没有
<alvin_rxg> 不然干嘛 stable
<gebjgd> 那dos最稳定
<knownbad> 谁用过dos?
<knownbad> himem, qemm?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我用过
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不过是在学习机上
<knownbad> 有没用debug来format硬盘？
<knownbad> 噢，那应该没有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还硬盘
<knownbad> 以前用的是mfm, rll的硬盘。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我最早的电脑是win98
<knownbad> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/60089
<gebjgd> knownbad: 昆腾火球
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ ti: Using DEBUG to Start a Low-Level Format 
<gebjgd> 把老本子格式化了装98
<gebjgd> 跑极品飞车2 和 星际争霸1
<gebjgd> 还有红警95去
<knownbad> 以前没钱玩游戏。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我都是去同学家里玩
<knownbad> 第一部好似跟apple用一期的。  差个一两年吧。
<knownbad> 忘了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://big5.thethirdmedia.com/g2b.aspx/www.thethirdmedia.com/Driver/216/540c24.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ ti: 墿傑E30(C132DM)(Celeron-M 350/256MB/40GB)遁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我现在用的电脑
<gebjgd> knownbad: 连win的驱动都找不到了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 出来聊聊天，别撸了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.penti2.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=52735  正撸呢
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 铂程斋--美国法官用皮带抽打16岁女儿 视频被女儿传上网
<knownbad> 连win的驱动都找不到了， 啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那老笔记本的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 驱动精灵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了吧
<knownbad> buzhi
<knownbad> 不知
<alvin_rxg> 那就算了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还要找那些游戏去
<alvin_rxg> 驱动精灵一会儿就解决了你的驱动问题啊。多简单的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没有98安装盘
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 以前的游戏干嘛要装 98 啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跑的快啊
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Windows XP/Windows Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不支持98 2000了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> http://www.penti2.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=52673
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--前 Google Reader 设计师临时决定回 Google 帮他们擦三个月的屁股
<alvin_rxg> http://fury.com/2011/11/my-offer-to-google-reader/  decline
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: My offer to Google Reader « fox @ fury
<gebjgd> 老发链接
<gebjgd> 懒得开
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 98 的时候两星期重装一次……
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 刚装完第一个星期跑的很快，两星期后又奇慢无比了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不上网。就跑游戏
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那时候还有一个 redhat 6.3 ...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ........
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 游戏支持 98 吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 为什么不支持。星际1 红警95 极品飞车2
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 几年前全换成 unicode 了， 98 只转接了没几个 unicode api
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 都是经典中的经典啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那只是怀旧，没游戏玩时候的游戏
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: diablo 1, 2 才经典 
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 就玩过2
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没玩过1
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我当时就迷红警1
<alvin_rxg> 国内房价有所下降，啥时候崩盘呢？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我当时就迷红警95
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那时候在 redhat 下用dos摸拟器玩红警，好像叫神马 exe 来着，后来就消失了
<knownbad> 崩盘时跟我说声。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还想反攻大陆不行
<knownbad> 以时间换取空间。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么时间换空间？
<knownbad> 抗日的口号。
<knownbad> 说错了，是以空间换取时间。
<knownbad> 把日本军力拖延的每个地方。
<alvin_rxg> 他侵略，他老婆抗日 ?
<knownbad> 没，老婆半推半就的。
<knownbad> 好似我被性侵了。
<alvin_rxg> 不是30好几了么？女人不是30如虎么？……
<knownbad> 国内的女性好似还是比较矜持。
<alvin_rxg> 0.o
<knownbad> 所以你应该试试国外的女孩再选个国内的。
<alvin_rxg> 不行呢，我魅力值太低了
<knownbad> 可以学以致用。
<knownbad> 那找个胖女孩。  她们标准低些。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<knownbad> 只要你不怕被亚坏。
<knownbad> 只需要一点。。。。敢！
<knownbad> 口中说不的不算，除非把你推开了。
<knownbad> 推的不用力也不算。
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<knownbad> 身上带点套子。
<knownbad> 两个。
<alvin_rxg> 你用两个的？
<knownbad> 是啊，只用一个太敏感容易早泄。
<knownbad> 本来想穿袜子的。
<^k^>  06:09
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 这么有经验?
<knownbad> 胡说谁不会？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁，你老婆还矜持？
<knownbad> 是啊，你老婆不是？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不信你老婆矜持。你老婆都快40了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 如虎的年龄
<knownbad> 她属羊的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那也快40了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst knownbad 你们爱的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst knownbad http://www.6park.com/news/messages/47586.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 美女见证赛车漂移 胸撑开衬衣 双乳随风飘荡(组图) -6park.com
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 剧情太简单了...
<knownbad> 演戏的啦。
<knownbad> 美国人喜欢搞这个。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有胸看，知足吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好大的胸。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 相对这身材。不过乳晕太大了
<knownbad> 东北女孩不是罩杯都蛮大的吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不一定
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不是吧
<fivesheep> 只是高挑
<fivesheep> knownbad: 羊? 那不 32 了? 或者 44
<knownbad> 老婆说她东北朋友胸部都大。
<knownbad> 你猜？
<fivesheep> 不是吧. 多是比较高挑.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 44吧. 跟你比较匹配.. lol
<knownbad> 我是老牛吃嫩草。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: urbanterror 在玩的那服务器，好多 35+ 的玩家
<fivesheep> knownbad: 20?
<knownbad> 其实三十已不是嫩草了。
<fivesheep> 你们认识了那么多年... 你这强奸幼女了.. 不是嫩草
<knownbad> 不是二十啦。。。我都想。。。。唉
<fivesheep> 现在还来得及
<fivesheep> 只需要一纸文件
<fivesheep> 你又自由了
<knownbad> 但越年轻越花钱。
<knownbad> 算了，我也买不起伟哥。
<knownbad> 你呢？  这里找还是国内去？
<MartinYu> ^k^:  好久不见
<^k^> MartinYu, 是的，我似乎很长。  ㍟ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 找到android上播放远程视频的软件了
<gebjgd> Moboplayer
<gebjgd> 能直接播放samba共享上的视频
<knownbad> mapoplayer
<knownbad> 麻婆player
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 手机就手机了，这么折腾干嘛
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-05
<tusooa> echo *;
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu中资源管理器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352382 上次不小心把资源管理器旁边的Sidebar关掉了，不知道怎么恢复，谁能帮下忙？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 JohnChu101 — 2011-11-05 8:53 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天的那个问题解决了。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 怎麼解決？？ 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 原来是其中一个网卡 在windows里面配置了8.8.8.8 的DNS 
<imtxc> 而我在debian 里面 完全用的 ISP DNS
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .... 額。。吾貌似只有在 linux用，， M$反而是默認的
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 前两天用google dns 的时候，解析国内网站比较慢。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我就给去掉了  结果。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 用 opendns吧，，雖然有些域名是不解釋的
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ google那個放在最後
<imtxc> 昨天试了opendns 了  在我这里同样的问题，很慢。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 天朝的ISP.. 必須用天朝ISP.. 否則是無止境的  慢
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊。
<jarodlau> 使用tw的中华电信的dns 168.95.192.1 和 168.95.192.2 ,速度不错
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ ... 大陸的ISP支持麼？？
<jarodlau> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直在用..
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ .. .. 怎麼不早說，， linux支持設置三個DNS呢。。
<jarodlau> 小范围说就ok了,这个速度快,
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ .. 爲什麼不用，， 俄羅斯的DNS,, 貌似也很快。。 雖然是不是會出現俄文
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • "10 digit order number " 这个是什么？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352387 官方说这个 “Please provide the 10 digit order number for this server. ” 代购的VPS再哪儿找？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 thethird — 2011-11-05 9:40 
<AK-47> 俄羅斯的DNS,给个地址
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> nameserver 77.239.226.5                          ; ns.satel-telecom.ru.
<CyrusYzGTt> nameserver 77.239.227.10                         ; ns1.satel-telecom.ru.
<archl> 早安。
<CyrusYzGTt> 晚安
<tenzu> archl: yo
<tenzu> archl: 大中午洗澡晒太阳那个是你么?
<archl> tenzu: 是。
<archl> tenzu: 早上好
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 啪啪
<tenzu> archl: 头像, 不敢直视
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<archl> tenzu: 为什么？
 * archl 想要写轮眼
<archl> tenzu: 看到 arch 有用 865G成功搞定 gnome-shell 的。但是我懒得去一边查一边搞了。。。
<tenzu> archl: 好老的motherboard
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<archl> tenzu: 不老，2006年/2005年生产的。
 * archl 拜 lainme
<tenzu> archl: 我印象中自己配的机器已经9*5了
<archl> tenzu: 喔。我倒是没见过呢。
 * lainme 拜 tenzu CyrusYzGTt archl 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸福中
<tenzu> lainme: 你想ban CyrusYzGTt么?
<lainme> tenzu: 为什么
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/tech/i/v/2011-11-04/173061551779.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google Chrome浏览器高级产品经理Jan Linden_新浪视频
<tenzu> lainme: 没为什么, 只是问问
 * archl 认为lainme很喜欢 CyrusYzGTt 当宠物。
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt你好
<tenzu> lainme: 有latex使用经验么?
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 不理你
<slacker_HD> 。。。
<slacker_HD> 不就是给你看了高清大图么
<slacker_HD> 多好看啊
<lainme> tenzu: 不太会
 * archl 发现了 GNOME 2 panel的window list 的 bug。但是GNOME2已经不维护的吧。
<slacker_HD> gnome2没有fork么？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 將bug給 debian
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: Debian马上就要丢掉 GNOME 2了吧。
<lainme> 竟然又要洗衣服
<tenzu> lainme: 我昨天晚上看入门教程, 不太懂, 然后找了个模板研究, 搞到4点半才睡觉
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ debian stable.. 不會吧
<archl> lainme:  还是很热？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 吾今天早上洗了衣服了。。
<archl> tenzu: 。。。幸好你不需要搞中文呢。
<lainme> archl: 不怎么热了。但依然29度
<tenzu> archl: 我在mac里装的mactex, 一大堆, 结果还是不能显示中文, 好像是缺字体
<lainme> tenzu: 我只写过最简单的，什么都默认。做过复习笔记
<archl> tenzu: 搞中文是很麻烦的，我试验过。
<tenzu> archl: 我不打算写中文paper, 要写就写SCI的, 要么不写
<archl> tenzu: 那么，使用简单的不行？比如lyx？
<tenzu> lainme: 看来我得跟你学学, 先从自用开始写点简单的, 熟悉以后再写paper
<archl> tenzu: 那就和我一样懒，少学一大堆东西。
<tenzu> archl: texshop已经很图形化操作了, 我只是刚接触, 还很陌生
<tenzu> archl: 昨晚为了插入个reference折腾了半天, 总算搞定
<archl> tenzu: 搞定就好。
<archl> tenzu: 我现在为了打水印感到很无助。。。
<archl> lol
<tenzu> archl: 嘛水印?
<archl> tenzu: ebay销售产品水印
<tenzu> archl: 要去水印还是加水印?
<archl> tenzu: 就是综合输入的图片，找好长宽比例，加上一个图形，保持样式统一。。。
<archl> 算了，也许手工工加更快。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<archl> tenzu: 加
<archl> tenzu: 大概这个不叫做水印
<tenzu> 用gimp?
<lainme> tenzu: 这个好像不错。http://www.andy-roberts.net/writing/latex
<^k^> lainme ⇪ t: Andrew Roberts
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆君
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡~~~
<cfy> roylez_: 给三个点，连成三角形，求这个三角形的外接圆半径
<archl> 本来想用 graphicsmagick
<cfy> roylez_: 知道么。。。。不能搜索
<tenzu> lainme: 谢谢囡囡
<tenzu> roylez_: yo 主席
<roylez_> tenzu: 周末了破马都不来了
 * archl 拜 roylez_ 主席
<tenzu> roylez_: 你想接受他/她/它的爱抚么?
<roylez_> cfy: ...问博士生，囡囡
<roylez_> archl: 啊，死袋鼠还在
<tenzu> cfy: 作图法, 手绘测量
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
 * tenzu 轻轻的抚摸着主席, 眼中充满了爱怜
<tenzu> LOL
<cfy> tenzu: 用C解决
 * archl 今天网络太不稳
<tenzu> cfy: autocad几秒钟的事儿
<cfy> tenzu: 你只有wintc和c-free可用
<cfy> tenzu: 还有word啥的
<cfy> tenzu: 没有草稿纸
<tenzu> cfy: 我不是程序猿
<cfy> tenzu: 同不是
<tenzu> cfy: 同情你的处境
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 11.10 下 7zip装到哪儿去了？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352390 如题，右键点.zip 或是.rar 文件 ->使用其它程序打开->显示其他程序，就是没7zip啊，在10.10中直接右键，就有7zip!!!! 软件中心显示已经安装好了的，在控制面板里就是找不到，我也重新安了几次，就是没法用！！！郁闷了！！ ...
<cfy> tenzu: 于是我果断放弃了。。。
<archl> cfy: 下载其他的
<archl> cfy: 或用在线的
<archl> lol
<cfy> archl: ?
 * archl 希望不要一次接收 6条信息，不要被服务器认为同时发了 5句话而接收警告。
<cfy> archl: 不能上网啊
<tenzu> lainme: 这篇tutorial我昨晚搜到过, 不过当时没细看
<archl> lol
<roylez_> cfy: a/sinA=b/sinB=c/sinC=2R
<roylez_> cfy: baidu搜的，错了红眼君负责
<archl> cfy:  你现在在哪里。。
<tenzu> 记得cos可以用边长算出来
<cfy> roylez_: 有印象，可是你如何逃开监考老师的眼睛，上baidu呢？
<cfy> archl: 寝室
<archl> cfy: 背过或者明白这个东西，启用。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 让监考老师查了告诉你, 就不需要你亲自上baidu了
<roylez_> cfy: 关我屁事，我现在只有可能去监考
<cfy> tenzu: roylez_: archl: From: http://vmg.pp.ua/books/КопьютерыИсети/Программирование%20и%20Алгоритмы/Bird%20-%20Pearls%20of%20Functional%20Algorithm%20Design%20(Computer%20Science)%20-%202010.pdf
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: vmg.pp.ua - /books/
<tenzu> roylez_: 有监考费么?
<cfy> 好书
<archl> cfy: 你凭什么对主席指手画脚
<cfy> archl: ....
<archl> cfy:  好玩
<cfy> roylez_: 监啥？ruby?
<roylez_> cfy: 链接太长了，懒得看
<archl> cfy: 我的 pdf.js 启动了，正在解析
<roylez_> cfy: 尼玛，还有毛子文
<cfy> roylez_: pearls of functional algorithm design
<archl> 直接断线了。。。
<cfy> 不知道对不对。
<roylez_> cfy: 不要
<tenzu> 看着好像是关于数学量的算法
<cfy> 关于函数编程的呀
<cfy> Bird的这本书介绍了30个pure functional algorithms，用haskell描述的。    不光介绍了算法本身，而且介绍了从naive算法一步步推理优化的过程，这个过程非常有启发性。 
<cfy>  一般FP初学者经常会有的疑问：我的问题有没有pure的又efficient的算法呢？答案是多数情况下都会有的，最naive情况：把用到的内存用一个Data.Map代替，就至少给了你x logN的下限了。 看这本书会给你一些pure FP problem solving的启发。
<cfy> 额，haskell....
 * archl 发现笔记本屏幕亮度很低。。。
<archl> 调不高啊。。。
<tenzu> roylez_:  archl http://img.ly/a7mx  table of contents
<^k^> tenzu ⇪ t: - img.ly
<roylez_> tenzu: 网速太慢，客户现场。5个人共一只手机ap上网...
<tenzu> roylez_: 原来还在厦门
<tenzu> roylez_: 打开迅雷吧...
<roylez_> tenzu: 昨天1点才下班
<archl> tenzu: 网络太卡，进不去
<archl> tenzu: 看到了，记得 OOo这个都是自动生成的。
<archl> roylez_ 一年轮不到一次吧。知足长乐。
<cfy> roylez_: 好无聊啊。主席
<archl> roylez_ 趁着现在乐乐
<tenzu> roylez_: 我昨晚学latex搞到4点半
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez_: 结果还是没怎么入门
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪，你也有这种日子啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 告诉你，用 LyX，最省心的latex方案
<archl> tenzu: 一次入门太困难了，一堆用语要明白
<tenzu> roylez_: 昨天早上醒来就9点半了, 然后晚上不困
<archl> roylez_ 人有挑战心的。
 * archl 挑战 roylez_
<tenzu> roylez_: 手头没有Linux, 只有texshop
<cfy> tex shop
<tenzu> roylez_: 官方下载地址竟然是NUS的, 很惊奇
<cfy> lisp in box
<tenzu> archl: 我打算学囡囡, 先从日常文档用起, 熟悉了就好办了吧
<cfy> tenzu: 额，我同学前段时间也在搞latex....
<cfy> tenzu: 你怎么会不会。。。不会怎么混啊。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 我以前一直用M$ office, 因为之前的老板只会打开doc
<cfy> tenzu: 论文也m$ office?
<tenzu> cfy: 现在的老板接受pdf, 所以就想换换了
<tenzu> cfy: 是的, 头痛不已, 尤其是格式问题
<cfy> tenzu: .....
<archl> tenzu: 她做事太稳当了。。。
<tenzu> arch
<tenzu> archl: 谁?
<archl> tenzu: 论文用 LibreOffice 就好吧。
<archl> tenzu: 要不行，转成 Tex。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 又不是没有 odt2tex
<roylez_> tenzu: 别听袋鼠的，用 libreoffice，别想翻身了
<archl> tenzu:  lainme
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<tenzu> archl: 我以后只会写journal / conference paper了, 不会有各种蛋疼的docx限制
<archl> roylez_ 。。。什么意思啊。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我觉得libreoffice还不如ms office
<archl> tenzu:  libreoffice 最大的缺点就是改麻烦，是订好了框架然后写的。
<tenzu> archl: 非常的不习惯
<archl> 没有那种写好了在凑框架的方式
<cfy> roylez_: 主席来三国杀
<roylez_> cfy: 没速度
<cfy> roylez_: ...
 * archl 拥抱 roylez_
<archl> 出Y
 * cfy 无聊
<archl> CR
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  fedora 装软件有啥好用的工具？
<archl> cfy: 玩 Kernel Panic
<cfy> archl: 怎么玩？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ rpm yum smart pkcon apt
<archl> cfy: 用非 network之外的阵营打赢了电脑就可以挑战我了。
<cfy> archl: 啥？
<archl> cfy:  是游戏名。。。http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 喔。我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 還有 dpkg
<cfy> archl: 我其实可以玩dota...
<archl> cfy: 随你，反正我绝对不会玩那个。。宁可画圈圈。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 硬盘安装ubuntu卡住了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352393 新手求助，硬盘安装ubuntu进行到重启选择NeoGrub Bootloader的时候，停在ubuntu之前的booting Install Ubuntu 11.10界面不动了，文件名，分区什么的都没有问题，该怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 明关大侠 — 2011-11-05 10:53 
<cfy> archl: ........
<cfy> 写代码去T——T
<archl> lainme: 有空吗？
<cfy> 什么时候做个会写lisp的ai出来。。。。。。
<archl> 看来没有。算了。
<lainme> archl: 恩
<archl> lainme: 玩游戏吧。下载 hedgewars 玩。
<lainme> archl: 玩过。对我太难了
<cfy> test
<^k^> cfy, ....  ㍢ 
<archl> lainme: 自己建立服务器，然后用自己设定的武器，自己画地图，自己定规则玩。
<tenzu> lainme: 能帮忙下载这个么 http://soft.macx.cn/Reeder112-4094.htm
<^k^> tenzu ⇪ ti: Reeder 1.1.3 for Mac - 苹果软件 下载|软件汉化|破解|iPhone软件游戏|iPad软件游戏下载
<roylez_> cfy: cc，aoe
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<tenzu> lainme: 我这儿速度实在太慢
<cfy> tenzu: 我帮你下好了。。。
<lainme> archl: 没什么兴趣这么玩
<archl> roylez_ 打 kenerl panic
<tenzu> cfy: 谢谢啊
<lainme> tenzu: 有人自荐了
<tenzu> 这么快
<cfy> tenzu: 不过速度慢。。。
<tenzu> ...
<cfy> 4.9kb/s
<tenzu> 我这儿只有1.5KB/s
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 原来你能下啊，
<roylez_> cfy: aoe
<tenzu> cfy: 会断
<cfy> 我以为你是因为网络关系，不能下啊
<cfy> tenzu: 哦
<cfy> roylez_: 无邪
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<lainme> tenzu: 下载连接都出不来。。
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<tenzu> lainme: 看来HK也算国际出口
<tenzu> 只能大陆IP了
<lainme> tenzu: 这样啊。我有代理
<cfy> tenzu: 还有9min.....
<tenzu> lainme: 我等cfy的吧
<tenzu> cfy: 加油啊
<cfy> tenzu: 你一定要1.1.3?
<cfy> tenzu: 2.5.3
<cfy> tenzu: 这个行不？
<lainme> tenzu: 我会比他的快
<tenzu> cfy: 你确定是for mac的, 不是for iphone的么?
<cfy> tenzu: apptrackr.org里搜索
<cfy> tenzu: 哦。。。原来你是mac...
<tenzu> cfy: 我不要爱疯的
<cfy> tenzu: 速度下来了。。。2.5k/s
<tenzu> lainme: 看来还得拜托你...
<tenzu> cfy: 纠结
<cfy> tenzu: 我写，代码去了。。。。下好了，我通知你。
<tenzu> cfy: 好滴
<archl> tenzu: 原来你要写数百页。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 是书吗
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE5MDk2ODU2.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 河南：20多名城管围攻警察 称其干预执法 111103 新闻现场 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<hutong236> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 城管 V5.。
<lainme> tenzu: 大小和那网站上显示的差一点。不知道是好的不。http://min.us/lc7QExkdeesgh
<^k^> lainme ⇪ t: Reeder-v1-1-3_001 - Minus.com
<tenzu> lainme: 能装, 多谢囡囡
<root__> 有人吗 
<root__> ？
<^k^> root__, ....  ㍣ 
<root__> 想请教一些问题 
<root__> 关于back track
<root__> 里面好多东西不懂，希望前辈们指点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 右边导航条没法固定 怎么解决哦！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352396 设置了 nerver 还是固定不了，要自动缩放，使用compizconfig 设置的 我重装系统了都不行。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2011-11-05 11:34 
<kiss990a> ^k^, 中午好
<^k^> kiss990a, 下午好，判断。  ㍣ 
<kiss990a> 请问，11点是怎么打出来的？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  hi
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  把笔记本的 CPU 换啦
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 速度嗖嗖的了
<Iansun> 能为鸡蛋不
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ... 不理你先，，去洗澡，， 
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, 笔记本也能更换CPU？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: T9300 阿
<root__>  有人？
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt  动手能人。
<Stifler> 大家早上好
<root__> 我想问关于back track
<root__> 怎么个用法
<root__> Stifler, 早上？你昨晚喝高了？
<kiss990a> Stifler 在国外。哈哈
<Stifler> root__: 没，睡的晚了
<root__> 哦
<Stifler> 在国内..
<root__> 国内哪儿啊，也没这么迟啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<Stifler> 周六懒觉么
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ ..是 microcai 換
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: T9300 
<cfy> tenzu: 下载不下来。。。。。。
<kiss990a> 哦，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: superpi 1M 跑 18s
<root__> Stifler, 睡的爽吧
<tenzu> cfy: 没关系, 囡囡已经下完给我了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 原先的 50+s
<tenzu> cfy: 还是多谢
<root__> Stifler, 你接触过back track吗
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. T9300 你這麼推薦，，肯定比 本尊的 i7-263oQM 好很多
<cfy> tenzu: o
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 糟蹋钱
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 用的了吗
<Stifler> root__: 没，啥东东
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ ???
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ http://ark.intel.com/products/52219/Intel-Core-i7-2630QM-Processor-(6M-Cache-2_00-GHz)
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM Processor (6M Cache, 2.00 GHz)
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 你要那么好cpu干啥啊
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ 看AV,, 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10 ATI 显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352398 64位Ubuntu11.10 官方下的驱动是ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run 显卡是HD6770M 笔记本带intel核心显卡 我是菜菜鸟 装得时候用的是sh ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run 然后弹出一个选项框 让我安装。。我就随便点点。。 但是3D效果不能开启。。试过开 ...
<Stifler> CPU好的可以装gentoo
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 看av，换个好显卡
<root__> Stifler, 是吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ 吾也有，，不過，，貌似 linux不能隨意的切換 集成和獨立顯卡
<root__> Stifler, 能装mac吗
<Stifler> root__: 不清楚啊
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 噢，那可能是驱动问题吧 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我是在老电脑上升级，已经升级到顶级了。4G 内存，T9300 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 已经是顶级拉
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ .. 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 没法再升级拉
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哦。。 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  DDR2-800 的
<kiss990a> 请问，linux下如何创建hfs+分区？ubuntu 为例
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。 + +
<Stifler> A卡真悲催
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  升级到低级扣肉了，再也不是缓慢的奔腾咯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，， 不過。。 感覺科技文明 進程 出錯了
<Stifler> 苦瑞比奔腾快多少
<root__> 这几天有好电影吗 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> Stifler: super pi 50s 和 10s 的差别
<root__> 我先看看 
<microcai> Stifler: 是扣肉。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 
<root__> 你们吃午饭了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃了 塑化劑。。 
<root__> 额，什么牌子的
<Stifler> microcai: core ?
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 什么牌子的
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 我这个名字怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ 康師傅
<Stifler> i3真是好，装xp打魔兽一点都不卡
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ ... 很高級的權限下劃綫
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 生活不错，我都穷的吃挂面了
<Stifler> 正在暖气片上热牛奶
<root__> Stifler, 小心中毒，塑料袋不能那么热
<Stifler> root__: 纸袋
<root__> Stifler, 那里面肯定有层塑料薄膜
<root__> Stifler, 更容易出事，还是喝凉的吧 
<CyrusYzGTt> 用玻璃加熱
<Stifler> CyrusYzGTt: root__喝完了，yep
<root__> Stifler, 小心蒸发完，美的喝了，呵呵
<Stifler> root__: -.-
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run安装后会blacklist原来的声卡吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352400 Dell Ispiron M5110, 自己从amd官网下载了显卡驱动，显卡工作良好，可是没声音了 $ lspci | grep -i audio 00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780d (rev 01) $ sudo lsmod | ...
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 你用过back track吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ 木有
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 那算了，以后用用
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，，很困，， 晚安，， 下午 16:00再起牀
<Stifler> CyrusYzGTt: bye
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 那去吧，希望睡起来，还知道饭是啥，bye
<root__> Stifler, 你用过吗
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Stifler> root__: 没
<root__> 你说我这root_都不是管理员，这是为啥 
<root__> Stifler, 哦，
<root__> Stifler, 你用的啥系统
<tusooa> root==0
<slacker_HD> #kde-cn
<Stifler> root__: debian 6
<root__> tusooa, 额，谢谢，root是管系统的，这就不了
<root__> Stifler, 噢，没试过，好用吗
<root__> Stifler, 我用ubuntu
<Stifler> root__: 很顺手
<root__> Stifler, 现在这个是back  track 5，也是基于ubuntu的
<Stifler> root__: o
<root__> Stifler, 噢，用这个OS都干些啥
<root__> Stifler, 算是交流吧
<Stifler> root__: 上网，聊天，收发电子邮件......
 * mayli sleep-wakeup-ready
<root__> Stifler, 为啥不用win
<root__> Stifler, 那个也行的
<Stifler> root__: win下忍不住要大游戏看电影
<root__> Stifler, 额，你的是双系统，还是只是debian 的
<Stifler> root__: 双系统，上班要用win
<root__> 额，都上班了啊
<root__> Stifler, linux下干啥最好
<Stifler> root__: 啥都好
<root__> Stifler, 最好的？
<Stifler> root__: 没最好，看习惯
<root__> Stifler, 噢，谢谢
<root__> Stifler, 我在虚拟机里跟你聊天
<Stifler> root__: o
<root__> Stifler, 差不多算同时跑两个OS吧
<root__> Stifler, 这样啥都好办啦，呵呵
<Stifler> root__: o
<root__> Stifler, 说说你吧
<root__> Stifler, 难得咱俩碰上
<Stifler> root__: 什么?
<root__> Stifler, 随便说说呗
<root__> soor
<Stifler> root__: 好吧，私聊
<root__> Stifler,恩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】关于归档管理器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352407 不知道什么原因，我的归档管理器似乎出了点问题。打开位置中的计算机（或者回收站、某个盘的时候）会用归档管理器打开。卸载归档管理器后就不会有这个问题，但重新安装归档管理器后这个问题又回出现（不能没有归档管理器 ...
<Zypeh> FVWM很难用啊啊
<Stifler> Zypeh: 是阿
 * Zypeh 看了4天的教程到头来好像什么也不懂
<asdfasdfsdf> 呵呵
<Stifler> Zypeh: 好像有个现成的
<Zypeh> Stifler, 我要自己做个FVWM
<Zypeh> Stifler, 自己的风格
<Stifler> Zypeh: 祝你好运，我也用了下，很不好搞
 * microcai help!! 出现诡异的 4105MB 内存 
<imtxc> google reader回不去了，干脆用客户端去 。。
<Stifler> microcai: 多出来了?
<microcai> Stifler: 恩
<microcai> Stifler: 应该是 bios 的问题
<microcai> Stifler: 非常诡异
<Stifler> microcai: 你赚了，哈哈
<microcai> Stifler:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> Stifler: 还是这样。 插一条就是 2048M 
<microcai> Stifler: 2条就是 4105M 
<_Ruby> !ddw
<oink_MChni> DDW: _Ruby 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  516698734
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 几乎所有页面都显示缺少插件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352415 Firefox上，连Google都显示缺少插件。 我去官网下载了最新的flash，也能正常播放各种flash。 还有什么别的可能么？请教各位啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 clock88731 — 2011-11-05 13:48 
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 来
<cuihao> arch下安装了firefox-aurora，xpi语言包也安装过了，但还是无法显示中文，怎么搞
<oink_MChni> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  516939046
<kiss990a> 怎么还可以玩游戏呢？
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI 官方驱动更新5650系列显卡驱动程序 2011/10/31 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352416 如题，安装不好的可以试试最新版的。显卡驱动版本号是11.10. 不知道有没有人发过这条信息。 统计信息: 发表于 由 飞火流星 — 2011-11-05 13:56 
<oooo4dzd> 有人知道，怎么用python写一个没有标题栏的窗口么？
<oooo4dzd> 就是没有最大化，最小化的窗口
<cuihao> 觉得这不是个python的问题
<cuihao> 应该查gui开发库的资料
<oooo4dzd> cuihao: 难道他们写pygtk的，就一天到晚只写有标题栏的窗口么
<cuihao> 我没说python不行，只是说这不是语言的问题。gtk能实现，pygtk也可以
<oooo4dzd> cuihao: 我在搜搜
<oooo4dzd> thx
<oooo4dzd> cuihao: self.window.set_decorated(False)就可以了
<oooo4dzd> 谢谢哈
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍦ 
<oooo4dzd> hello，test
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> 有人用abs的机械键帽 ？
<cfy> 有人用abs的机械键帽么 ？
<cfy> Kandu: xiangfu: tusooa: MeaCulpa: gebjgd: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: free - List of freely available programming books - Stack Overflow
<cfy> List of freely available programming books
<gebjgd> 好东西
<Stifler> 笔记本键盘能用多久?
<gebjgd> Stifler: 想用多久用多久
<Stifler> gebjgd: 总感觉很脆……
<gebjgd> Stifler: 我正在用2004年的本子和你聊天
<Stifler> gebjgd: 哈哈，我正在用新本
<gebjgd> Stifler: 对笔记本没什么兴趣了
<gebjgd> Stifler: 性能太差
<Stifler> gebjgd: 是阿，还脆。不过能抱着走
<gebjgd> Stifler: 现在只爱台式机和上网本
<Stifler> 上网本用起来何如?
<gebjgd> Stifler: 跑
<gebjgd> Stifler: 跑linux桌面
<Stifler> gebjgd: 相对笔记本有优势么
<gebjgd> Stifler: 8小时待机。撇大条的时候单手拿着打字
<gebjgd> Stifler: 不到1公斤的重量
<Stifler> 不错啊，你用什么牌子的？
<gebjgd> Stifler: asus
<gebjgd> Stifler: 我老婆有，我没有
<Stifler> 哦
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 求助,如何禁用apt-get clean这条命令? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352425 是否有办法禁用掉? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcn — 2011-11-05 15:03 
<Kandu> cfy: thx 不過家裡已有的書，都夠看幾十年了..
<cfy> Kandu: 够看十年+1..
<gebjgd> cfy: 够看11年 +1
<gebjgd> cfy: 不过我还是下载了。有收集癖
<cfy> gebjgd: 收藏癖+1...
<Stifler> 啥书？给个地址
<RavenChan> tenzu, 那个地址能再给一次么……麻烦了
<tenzu> RavenChan: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2094437/tmp/frozensynapse-1-linux-bin
<dpcache> 上次谁说做辞典来着
<Zypeh> svn 在ubuntu10.10里是预装的吗？？
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 没装直接装上就行了
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 是sudo apt-get install svn 吗？？
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 自己实验，又死不了人
<Zypeh> gebjgd, ……………………
<gebjgd> 加了密的bt好慢
<RavenChan> tenzu, thx
<archl> RavenChan: 这样，天天见了
<archl> lol
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼晚上好
<tenzu> archl: yo
 * GNUdog 联通最近真是无敌了
<archl> tenzu: 来玩 hedgewars 吧。
<archl> tenzu: 可以手机上试玩——希望是互通的。 https://market.android.com/details?id=org.hedgewars.hedgeroid
<archl> GNUdog: 翻身了
<tenzu> archl: 在写report...
<Stifler> 联通涨薪水了？
<GNUdog> archl_: 你是电信？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装了一个VNC4server，发现键盘不响应，求大侠指点啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352429 Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop 用apt-get install vnc4server装了一个 在Win7上用VNC viewer连上去，鼠标正常，画面也能看见，但是就是键盘不响应 求大侠指点啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Messiya — 2011-11-05 15:53 
<Stifler> Rhythmbox自带的电台真不错
<flh> 五竹不好用
<flh> 有没有
<flh> 一打开就错了
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍨ 
<yeizhihui> Stifler: 你都是听什么电台呢?
<Stifler> Absolute radio
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch带ACHI驱动么？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352430 能直接开启ACHI模式吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2011-11-05 16:24 
 * ineed 听说要拆孔庙了
 * ineed 表示强烈支持
<Stifler> zhichi
<Stifler> 推荐：5分钟自测词汇量 http://testyourvocab.com/
<^k^> Stifler ⇪ t: Test Your Vocabulary
<Stifler> wo 2,860
 * ineed 提钱进步，日后提拔
<forfun> 这里用pygtk的多不？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu通过秀才的硬盘安装方法设置完引导重启后进入安装界面时没有图像只有声音。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352431 什么都搞定了也能够找到ISO文件就是没有图像 貌似用wubi.exe也是这个效果。。。 愁死了 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 叛逆男子 — 2011-11-05 16:32 
<stock-cn> 玩股票的加入我的频道来聊天阿，#stock-cn
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 登陆后显示一幅背景就不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352433 硬盘安装后登陆，然后出现一幅画面，其他什么也没有，根本无法操作。请问这是什么问题？如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lewvonneyoung — 2011-11-05 17:23 
<forfun> 有人用glade吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 用，， 但是是程式依賴的，，
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 我这里运行的时候为什么很慢？
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 请教一下
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 比如修改窗口的某个属性，输入字符之后得过好几秒才能显示出输入的内容来，而且还不全，不知道为什么
<CyrusYzGTt> forfun§ .. 你運行的是什麼程式，，
<forfun> glade啊
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我說的是 運行環境，，不是直接用glade
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 我不是指glade生成的xml运行速度慢，是glade本身慢
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： pygtk
<archl> Ubuntu终于作了一件令 谔谔
<archl> ee 特别满意的： 全线去除 mono 软件， tomboy banshe
<archl> 都开除了
<CyrusYzGTt> forfun§ .. 我是 安裝 libglade libglade2 libglademm 
<CyrusYzGTt> gnote 替代 tomboy
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 我也有装libglade
<CyrusYzGTt> forfun§ .. 我是編譯 gmlive.. 的。。 還有，，忘記了，，
<archl> mono 卸载了。          shotwell  rythmbox  gnote ？
<archl> totem 别回来啊。。。
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 我的libglade是2.6.4版本的
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 另外我用的是python，也不需要mm
<archl> 哦。 zeitgeist 从 python走向 vala 了。
<CyrusYzGTt> forfun§ .. 好吧，，吾不會，， 問 lersua
<archl> api 不坏掉。
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt： 噢，没事，还是多谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我装上 Opera 11.5beta1-14了。
 * cfy 无聊中。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,, opera 11.52 release
<archl> cfy: 帮我学 javascript
<cfy> archl: 帮你学？
<roylez_> cfy: 8kb电子书呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 延期了
<archl> roylez_ 人民的主席还在。。。
<archl> 人民幸福。
<roylez_> cfy: 猪你九族
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<archl> roylez_ 哈哈
<archl> roylez_ 猪十族吧，顺便搭上自己
<roylez_> cfy: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qY6qOIfNy6g/TIlRxJCN0wI/AAAAAAAAAJA/kddPUtgc3Jw/s1600/Ikea.jpg
<archl> roylez_ ban 你。。。
<archl> lol
<cfy> roylez_: 打不开啊打不开
<cfy> jiero
<cfy> 谁弄lisp的？
<forfun> cfy： 我会点elisp，呵呵
<archl> cfy: 可惜，这里几乎都是每人干一行，太遗憾了。。。
<cfy> archl: 嗯，是哈
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 11.04 字体字体表现不统一 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352438 系统是11.04, 为了让提示是英文的，对local 进行了修改，Gnome原生的程序表现很好，很清晰：screenshot3.png gedit 内的文字很清晰； 可是那些非Gnome原生的程序的菜单里显示的字体还是表现的不太清晰，有些模糊，如下图 但是Vbox ...
<cfy> forfun: 呵呵，你有用颜色标明括号的插件么？没有的话，我可以推荐
<cfy> 有的话，说说看。
<forfun> cfy： 什么意思
<forfun> cfy： 编辑文件的时候？
<ineed> cfy: c语言中指针变量里存的是不是只有起始地址？
<cfy> forfun: 就是一堆括号比如这样((((((((((foo))))))))))),然后你把光标移动到foo的时候，相匹配的括号会用颜色高亮，不同深度的颜色不同
<cfy> ineed: 是啊。指针都是指向地址啊
<ineed> cfy: 不指出结束地址吧？
<cfy> ineed: 不明白你的意思，指针其实就是内容特殊点
<cfy> ineed: 其他没啥啊
<forfun> cfy： 有个minor-mode
<forfun> cfy： 忘了叫什么了
<cfy> forfun: 嗯
<forfun> cfy： 我的.emacs用了5年了
<cfy> forfun: Highlight-Parentheses
<cfy> forfun: 原来是5年的老emacs用户了呀。。。。
<cfy> forfun: 会emacs lisp?
<forfun> cfy： 时间长了，有用的东西都往里面＋，现在忘记叫什么mode了
<ineed> cfy: 数组是不是必须指定大小？
<forfun> cfy： 会一些
<cfy> forfun: do you have  some interesting mode?
<cfy> ineed: 是啊。不过有动态变大小的数组
<forfun> cfy： 都是写一些函数，没有自己写的mode
<cfy> forfun: 哦，有推荐么？
<forfun> cfy： mode?
<cfy> forfun: 嗯
<forfun> cfy： mode多了……
<cfy> forfun: 我重启下
<forfun> cfy： 不同的mode适合不同的情况，没有什么特别推荐的
<cfy> ineed: 在学习C?
<cfy> forfun: 嗯
<forfun> cfy： 我的emacs和elisp的知识也是断断续续地学习的，过一段时间集中学一下，然后就是有需求定制emacs的时候查查文档，写一些简单的东西
<cfy> forfun: 哦，我在写common lisp.也准备学习下emacs lisp
<ineed> cfy: 我想问的是，从键盘输入一段字符数据，用数组可能需要指定字符数据的大小，而用指针则只需要指定字符数据的起始地址，不用指定字符数据的末地址
<CyrusYzGTt> 神应该是无所不能的。最少也可以脱离一个世界，否则局限在世界内，又怎么配算作神？
<cfy> ineed: 从键盘输入的，scanf或者fgets,都会有\0作为结尾
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  hi
<wowotou> fgets
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. kiki 貌似 女孩名
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 现在老婆的破笔记本也不怕编译咯，开心啊。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是阿，在用老婆的电脑
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 哦，， 你老婆關吾什麼事？
<cfy> kiki.... CyrusYzGTt 你真有经验
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 做饭阿
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 做飯給吾吃？？
<ineed> cfy: 我知道，我想知道的这句话对不，数组需指定大小，指针不需指定数据的末地址
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 给我啊
<archl> 脑电波扫描设备配套软件已经可以安装，就是没设备。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 那就不要跟吾說你老婆。。。 關吾什麼事，， 又不是吾的
<archl> 想起来以前有 N900 遥控直升机的录像，但是大多数人回复：我有 N900，我没直升机。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是你要问她在干嘛阿啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 吾是問，， 你 kiki是不是女孩的名字。。
<cfy> ineed: 应该这么说，数组的大小是已知的。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  希腊女名
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. 
<ineed> cfy: 指定数组的大小，其实已经指定了数据的起始地址和末地址，
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 源于 埃及， castor plant ，lol什么植物
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,, 
<cfy> ineed: 嗯，你用a[100],a就是起始地址，sizeof(a)有大小
<cfy> ineed: 至于末尾地址的话，也可以说是知道啦:)
<ineed> cfy: 但指针是不是可以不指定数据末尾地址
<cfy> ineed: 一个指针，其实就是类型是指针，内容是地址罢了，其他都没有的。
<ineed> cfy: 我知道，我想知道的是不是指针里只有一个起始地址，而没有末尾地址
<cfy> ineed: 是的，你可以用%p打印内容
<ineed> cfy: char *s; scanf("%s",s);这样可以吗？
<cfy> ineed: char s[42];
<cfy> ineed: int a和int *a没啥差别啊
<cfy> ineed: 都是变量啊。
<ineed> cfy: int a;a是有大小限制的，而int *a应该没有吧
<cfy> ineed: 值的范围有差别，要看sizeof(a)到底多少了
<cfy> ineed: 指针也有寻址范围的。
<cfy> ineed: 32bit的cpu,int应该和int *p的大小一样的。
<ineed> cfy: 哦
<cfy> ineed: 就是值和类型。当然还有大小的关系
<cfy> ineed: 类型大小，存储空间的大小
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 下载速度太慢了 怎么办啊 急啊！帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352441 基本上都是几kb 十几kb 下载个显卡驱动太慢了 都下载不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 【飞跃】12 — 2011-11-05 18:23 
<ineed> cfy: 我在想把数据通过指针输入，是不是不会发生溢出
<ineed> cfy: 因为指针只指定了起始地址
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的东西卡住了
<cfy> ineed: 你是说int *a;scanf("%d",a)么？
<archl> wow。这种网页设计我第一次见到。适合Linux呢。
<archl> http://www.google.com.au/nexus/#utm_campaign=eu_au&utm_source=en_au-ha-apac-au-ct_desktop&utm_medium=ha
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Galaxy Nexus 
<archl> lol
<snugglecat> cfy, 啥， 这是错的哇
<cfy> snugglecat: 我知道。我在问 ineed 怎么想的
<snugglecat> cfy, 首先 a 为分配， 二， a 是地址
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> ineed, 啥问题
<snugglecat> ineed, 你这椰壳脑袋是怎么想的
<ineed> cfy: 是char *s; scanf ("%s",s)
<snugglecat> ineed, 开玩笑的
<snugglecat> ineed, 是真实代码，还是伪代码
<snugglecat> ineed, 如果是真实的 s 未分配哇
<cfy> ineed: 你知道malloc么？
<snugglecat> ineed, 用 string 吧。 
<cfy> snugglecat: scanf用的就是地址啊，未分配我知道，我猜 ineed 还没看到 malloc
<ineed> snugglecat: 我想问的是数组需指定大小，而指针只有数据的起始地址，这样不是可以不用指定数据的大小了吗？
<snugglecat> cfy, 所以我问他， 那是伪代码还是真实的呢
<cfy> ineed: 但是你需要分配内存
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯。
<snugglecat> ineed, 问题是你没分配， 那指针不是无效的么
<cfy> ineed: 你在看书么？看到哪里了？
<cfy> ineed: 有时候，有问题，不需要问，看下去，多看几遍就会明白了。
<snugglecat> ineed, 未分配的， 数据的起始地址是无效的。 
<ineed> cfy: 从小滩上买的一本，胡乱看的
<snugglecat> ineed, 指针必须指向特定的地址才行。 如 char* ptr = &CyrusYzGTt 。 你就可以通过ptr来操控 CyrusYzGTt ， 如果你单单 char* ptr, 那可能 ptr 指向的是我
<archl> cfy: 我发现现在我很难静心看书攻关了。。。
<snugglecat> char* ptr = &CyrusYzGTt; ptr[0]='道'; ptr[1]='家'
<ineed> cfy: 改成这样可以吗？char *s,a; s=&a; scanf("%s",s)
<archl> cfy: 看着也懒得分析，想要找人讨论。。。
<snugglecat> ineed, 那你 a 是字符哇
<snugglecat> ineed, 那样可以， 但会内存溢出
<snugglecat> ineed, char CyrusYzGTt [256]; scanf ("%s", s);
<snugglecat> ineed, 明白了么
<AireadFan> 字符串后面得有'\0'哇
<ineed> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> 对， 得有 \0
<snugglecat> ineed, 你看到哪了
<AireadFan> char *s,a; s=&a; scanf("%s",s)， 这样虽然可以打印出a的值，但是后面可能有乱码滴
<supercatexpert> 因为缺少字符终结
<snugglecat> AireadFan, 对， 所以不是跟他说那会内存溢出么， s[1]是个不确定的地址
<ineed> snugglecat: 胡乱翻的
<supercatexpert> 有溢出风险
<AireadFan> snugglecat, 是呀
<snugglecat> 脑溢血也是这么意思么
<AireadFan> 呵呵
<supercatexpert> scanf("%s", ptr); 本身也是一个不安全的用法
<snugglecat> :)
<cfy> ineed: 何必学C?
<Stifler> ...
<cfy> ineed: 一个陷阱重重的语言
<snugglecat> ineed, 在学 C ??
<cfy> ineed: 有空去学common lisp
<supercatexpert> ……C Programmer路过……
<cfy> ineed: 优美，速度快
<AireadFan> 我也是学C滴
<supercatexpert> C++的陷阱还更多
<supercatexpert> C那些小陷阱根本比不上C++的
<cfy> supercatexpert: 给你三个点，让你求出三个点连成的三角形的外接圆半径。 不能搜索，只能想。行么？
<snugglecat> ineed, 学啥， 别人说的都是建议，关键看你自己的意向。 
<cfy> supercatexpert: ...我下学期要学c++了。。。。。
<cfy> 我去。
<supercatexpert> 有公式的
<cfy> supercatexpert: 嗯，你记住了么？
<supercatexpert> 具体是哪个我倒是忘了，多年不用了
<cfy> 或者你能手推出来么？
<cfy> 你可以用word,wintc,c-free
<AireadFan> 这是想证明什么呢
<cfy> 如果你们不行，表示这种题目，真是和C一点关系都没有
<AireadFan> 这和数学有关
<snugglecat> ineed, 如果真要学， 放下心思慢慢学。 别胡乱翻。
<AireadFan> 我大学是学统计滴
<supercatexpert> 学Python3中……
<cfy> ineed: 如果真想学门语言，去学common lisp.
 * cfy 只说一遍
<snugglecat> :)
<ineed> cfy: 嗯
 * ineed 谢谢大家！有急事，先撤了，bye
<AireadFan> 每种语言都有它自己的思想
<snugglecat> 学啥语言都没问题， 很多都贯通的， 不过 函数式和过程式可能差别大点
<forfun> gentoo+gnome死机了……
<snugglecat> 不过学了 c， 学javascript 就好学了
<supercatexpert> 函数式、过程式、OO都是有自己特点的
<Stifler> debian6跑的刷刷的
 * ineed is away
<snugglecat> 过程式和OO也有一部分是痛的。 lisp 也有对象么
<cfy> 当然
<cfy> common lisp是面向对象的
<supercatexpert> LISP印象最深的就是各种()
<supercatexpert> 改emacs配置的时候见过N个
<snugglecat> 哦
<AireadFan> I'm a emacser
<cfy> supercatexpert: common lisp和emacs lisp还是有很大差别的。
<forfun> AireadFan： me too
<AireadFan> ha ha
<supercatexpert> 我知道有差别，但是基础语法方面总是相同点比较多的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 又在看 垃圾小说???
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我的项目卡住了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有个地方不知道怎么解决好
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 厲害，，這樣也被 你 猜中，，好吧，，獎勵你進牢房
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtualbox虚拟机中的Ubuntu10.04界面右边有一列小方格？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352443 VirtualBox版本4.1.4。显卡是NVIDIA。Windows下分辨率为1366*768，而在Ubuntu则是1366*642.而我的笔记本显示器宽比高是16:9.已安装VBOXADDITIONS。但不知道问题处在了哪里。求高人指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 LEARNER3 — 2011-11-05  ...
<snugglecat> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不會編程，，不要問本尊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這個牢房就是 天朝
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我一直都在哇
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，， 你在什麼地方，， 那個地方就是爲你而設的牢房
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 知道你不会编程。 只是和你抱怨一下啊。 借我肩膀挨挨
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不借
<Kandu> supercatexpert: scanf %s 的，會插 \0 的吧
<supercatexpert> 不是这个，而是scanf有可能导致内存溢出
<Kandu> supercatexpert: 是說棧覆蓋？
<supercatexpert> Yes
<supercatexpert> scanf("%16s", str); 这样还安全点
<Kandu> supercatexpert: 嗯，必須的
<supercatexpert> 或者干脆用fgets从标准输入读取
<Kandu> cfy: 下學期，估計要用得欲仙欲死了
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。只说了面向对象程序设计。要是教smalltalk，我还开心点。。。。
<quanru> 为什么gnome-shell的首次搜索很慢
<cfy> Kandu: 或者老师会让我们自己选择语言。。。。不过这不可能。。。。
<archl> quanru: 不知道，问题可能是 ibus 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于测试系统是否支持3D效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352446 今天刚刚安装来ubuntu 11.10 准备实现3D效果，不过在测试时候，也就是在控制台里输入如下代码： anthony@Anthony-PC:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on  ...
<quanru> archl: 我没用它 我用fcitx
<gebjgd> 日的，又被电脑日了
<CyrusYzGTt> 祝賀 圍觀
<flh> 如何去掉：/bin/sh: notify-send: not found　 错误提示？
<flh> 如何去掉：/bin/sh: notify-send: not found　 错误提示？
<AireadFan> ll /bin/sh 看看显示什么
<cfy> 安装notify
<alvin_rxg1> ...........
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • Fedora 16 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352448 Shot 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-11-05 19:26 
<cfy> touch /usr/bin/notify-send;chmod +x /usr/bin/notify-send
<cfy> echo > #!/bin/sh > /usr/bin/notify-send
<cfy> chmod +x /usr/bin/notify-send
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 饿了
<gebjgd> 去你家吃饭吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没煮午饭。。
<gebjgd> 现在煮
<gebjgd> 过去正好吃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在很晚了
<gebjgd> 才12点半
<gebjgd> 根本不晚
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 什么情况？ gebjgd 中国了？ 还是 alvin_rxg 国外了？
<flh> ZFish: 好
<ltaoist> 要把连续的3个空行替换成一个空行，怎么用正则表达式解决呢？
<alvin_rxg> \n\n\n  \”
<alvin_rxg> \n\n\n  \n
<alvin_rxg> /^\s*\n\s*\n\s*\n/\n/
<alvin_rxg> ltaoist: /^\s*\n\s*\n\s*\n/\n/
<CyrusYzGTt> 若无缘，三千红尘难相见
<ltaoist> 谢谢
<AireadFan> alvin_rxg, \s是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> AireadFan: what
<AireadFan> alvin_rxg, 正则表达式中的 '\s'
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, .......
<alvin_rxg> AireadFan: rtfm...
<cfy> \s        [3]  Match a whitespace character
<cfy> man perlre
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 又受啥刺激了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 垃圾小說的 經典。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  还三千红尘??? 后宫佳丽???
<AireadFan> 谢谢啦，以前还真没见过
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 你不知道 三千紅塵，，也代表 三千大世界
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我和你那么有缘， 有是咋的说法呢
<Stifler> 一支穿云箭，天下美眉来相见
<snugglecat> Stifler, ....... 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 無緣
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有缘
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<AireadFan> 敢问一下， sexcmp(CyrusYzGTt, snugglecat) = ?
<snugglecat> AireadFan, = 一对基友
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ 放屁，，吾對 人類木有興趣
<AireadFan> CyrusYzGTt, 你难到是主神空间来的人
<CyrusYzGTt> AireadFan§ 不是，， 
<snugglecat> 和 CyrusYzGTt 是有缘人， 即使天隔一方， 也以光钱互相连接。 那光钱就像一根红绳 将我们 绑在一起
<AireadFan> 基友，从事买卖基金活动的人的互称。是来自五湖四海的人，在互相进行后出购买各种基金的过程中，彼此分享后出购买基金成功时的经验并互相后出，克服进行癿关系购买基金成功时的困难，慢慢变形成了默契的炮友战友朋友关系，后慢慢的发展成为所有从事买卖基金活动的人的互称。因为高达八成的女人都会在家里等到自己的男人把钱上
<AireadFan> 交,所以她们不会去购买基金,也就不会成为基友.
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 。。 滾， 
<AireadFan> 我学习啦，打扰啦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<snugglecat> AireadFan, 哦
<snugglecat> ubuntu 有啥新闻哇
<snugglecat> ubuntu 这么爱折腾啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10 安装gnome-shell后 Alt+F2无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352453 新装11.10，synaptic直接装上gnome-shell，进入后发现Alt+F2不弹出输入命令的框了……是取消了还是什么出错了= = 希望有人帮忙解决下…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhn1995 — 2011-11-05 19:50 
<snugglecat> Rhythmbox 怎么又变回默认播放器了。 
<snugglecat> ubuntu 准备进入平板了
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍬ 
<mao> 请教大家一个问题
<snugglecat> mao, 
<snugglecat> 毛
<snugglecat> 毛问
<mao> locate是通过updatedb产生的一个数据库来定位文件的，但是这个数据库随时可能过期，所以locate一般用来做什么啊
<snugglecat> 不知， 我系统只有 locale， 没有 locate 命令
<AireadFan> locate 命令用来找一些很早就存在的、并且肯定会存在的一些文件
<Kandu> mao: cron
<mao> Kandu: corn默认的是一天更新一次数据，在此期间数据可能过期啊
<snugglecat> qt5 啥时侯来啊
<AireadFan> 不要用locate去找你刚创建的文件
<Kandu> mao: 你要願意，一分鐘更新一次好了 :P
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 安装wine出现这样的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352459 输入了sh winetricks msxml3 gdiplus riched20 riched30 ie6 vcrun6 vcrun2005sp1 flash wenquanyi 这出现这样的情况了 6 vcrun2005sp1 flash wenquanyi Executing w_do_call msxml3 Executing load_msxml3 ------------------------------------------------------ Please download msxml3.msi from http://download.cnet.com/Micr ...
<mao> AireadFan: 这倒是，还比如刚删除的文件还能找到
<mao> 我想知道是不是在什么数据变动不太大是场合用locate会加快文件查找的速度，有没有这样的场合
<iGoogle> mao: 多数情况，都可以用locate
<snugglecat> 啥是 locate 哇
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 你不是lin?
<snugglecat> 和 kde 中的文件索引差不多么
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 是啊， 但没接触过
<CyrusYzGTt> locate find
<iGoogle> 平时聊天有时间，咋不多看下man snugglecat
<mao> 谢谢各位，领教了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 但提示 "No manual entry for snugglecat"
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<snugglecat> 我系统没有 locate 哇
<mao> snugglecat: 那是你的名字
<snugglecat> :)
<cfy> iGoogle: 我忘了想说啥了。。。
<mao> snugglecat: man locate
<snugglecat> mao, 没有那个 man
<snugglecat> 我没装 locate
<Kandu> cfy: 竟敢調戲阿姨
<iGoogle> 。。
<snugglecat> No manual entry for locate
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<mao> snugglecat: 你是什么系统
<snugglecat> 阿姨??
<snugglecat> mao, archlinux
<cfy> Kandu: oop会不？
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 阿姨好
<cfy> iGoogle: 你会不？
<mao> snugglecat: 那就不知道了
<snugglecat> cfy, oop??? 面向对象？？？
<iGoogle> 啥oops
<cfy> iGoogle: 想来，几年前，刚来这里时，就到处 阿姨阿姨的。。。。。
<snugglecat> 貌似那个是个语气词
<cfy> iGoogle: oop
<gebjgd> snugglecat 奸猫贼
<cfy> snugglecat: 对 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥问题呢
<Kandu> cfy: object pascal ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<iGoogle> 别学术。
<Kandu> cfy: 算不？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不好意思， 你可以匿了
<cfy> Kandu: 还差一个o
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨laile 
<snugglecat> cfy, 啥问题呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg Dönner 太难吃了。比我炖的肉差远了
<Kandu> cfy: object-oriented pascal
<alvin_rxg> ................
<cfy> snugglecat: 没啥，刚才学习了下，如何使用。。。在common lisp虾米那
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？你会么？
<Kandu> cfy: 剛學了點
<Kandu> cfy: 不怎麼會
<snugglecat> cfy, 哦， lisp 啊， 我匿了。 还以为你问 c++ 呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 外面的肉没法吃了
<cfy> Kandu: o
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃，去德国人的餐馆呗
<cfy> snugglecat: 不会c++
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt <== 这是妹妹， 铭慧妹妹
<gebjgd> snugglecat 奸猫犯
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 又来一机器人??
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 也难吃
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾是男人
<gebjgd> snugglecat 奸猫犯
<gebjgd> snugglecat 奸猫犯
<gebjgd> snugglecat 奸猫犯
<snugglecat> ................
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<snugglecat> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 奸猫犯
<gebjgd> 猫人
<iGoogle> 不如叫基猫
<gebjgd> 人猫
<rapeCat> 酱紫好了么
<gebjgd> rapeCat 
<rapeCat> :)
<gebjgd> rapecatsssssssss
<rapeCat> 铭慧妹， 在看啥呢
<rapeCat> ...................
<iGoogle> 应该把猫都踢了。
<rapeCat> 。。。。
<rapeCat> 好吧， 我匿了吧
<hiddenCat> 谁关心 qt 的， qt5是否值得期待
<MartinYu> hiddenCat:  用过Qt,感觉还不错
<hiddenCat> MartinYu, :)
<hiddenCat> 明年 qt5 出来了
<hiddenCat> qt5 出来 ， 我项目又得折腾了
<MartinYu> hiddenCat: 用QT写一些小工具很好，不过我没机会写大项目
<hiddenCat> MartinYu, 哦
<hiddenCat> 那 qt5 是否值得期待哦?
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 帮我看看Makefile http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352467 书上抄的，却不能make，可能跟空格有关 因为书上看不清楚哪里有空格，哪里没有，现在我对Makefie也不太懂 哪个大侠能改改哪里有问题阿 Code: #DEBUG = y ifeq($(DEBUG),y)    DEBFLAGS = -O -g -DSCULL_DEBUG else    DEBFLAGS = -O2 endif CFLAGS += $(DEBFLAGS) CFLAGS += -I$(LDDIN ...
<zlszk> 在ubuntu频道碰见一中国哥们儿 
 * mayli sleep\
<Aerowolf> Hi
<supercatexpert> ~嘛，坐等Debian Wheezy冻结了，我要的GTK+ 3.0和GNOME3全在里面~
<^k^> Aerowolf, 好  ㍬ 
<tusooa> cfy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/ #learning perl算不
<archl> hi, all.
<zlszk> 你好
<lainme> archl: hi
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 特效。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352468 http://download.tuxfamily.org/glxdock/c ... eta_1.webm 求指教这个DEMO里面的特效（譬如火狐挪动时，还有那个工具栏）怎么搞的 统计信息: 发表于 由 s0subuntu — 2011-11-05 20:56 
 * mayli sleeping
 * tusooa 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu开机即静音的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352471 升级到11.10之后ubuntu一直存在开机音量就自动到静音，调整后重启依然静音的现象。 网上通常的解决方案是先把当前音量保存一下 Code: sudo alsactl store 然后在etc/rc.local文件里添加这么一行，在开机的时候恢复下音量 Code: alsactl restore  ...
<EricCN> ubuntu的软件好少啊
<mao> EricCN: 怎么会呢
<mao> EricCN: 基本上都能满足你的日常需要了
<yeizhihui> EricCN: 你想要什么软件呢?
<EricCN> 不像华军软件园里面有好多WIN软件
<alvin_rxg> 他认为那3万软件满足不了
<archl> lainme: Good night, my lady.
 * archl will fall into sleep in 2 mins. Count down.
 * Stifler Crashed,rebooting
<mao> EricCN: 第一，linux下的软件不比win下的少，你要知道linux从unix传承下来的，unix的历史基本上就是计算机的历史了，很多软件都是现有类unix版然后才有win版的。第二，当你知道你需要什么的时候再去找解决方案，不要从第一眼印象就说linux下软件少
<alvin_rxg> linux 下没有 梦幻西游
<pityonline> shooters.cn sucks！下过来的字幕连文件名都是乱码的，时间轴也对不上
<alvin_rxg> 乱码…… xD 不就 gbk 么
<Stifler> linux下没wmp
<mao> alvin_rxg: 这个...就不说了吧，游戏还是到win下玩吧
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mao> Stifler: 是windows media player吗？搞笑啊
<mayli> pityonline: try enconv
<pityonline> mayli: 文件名也能转码吗？
<pityonline> mayli: 时间轴不对，调了都不行
<ringfin> linux下有能够下载整个网站的软件么，除了wget
<mao> ringfin: wget不就挺好的吗
<tusooa> https://twitter.com/#!/zuola/status/132809126710480896/photo/1
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何刻录DTS文件成CD？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352472 我在网上下载了一些DTS格式的音乐文件。在WINDOWS下用了好大的劲才刻录了一张CD。家里用的是UBUNTU的修改版（DEEPIN），想在LINUX下刻录成CD，请问如何刻？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhao760722 — 2011-11-05 21:35 
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍭ 
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> roylez: 键盘出油，还能hold住么？
<flh> cfy: 毛主席万岁
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: learning perl免费了？
<roylez_> cfy: 马马虎虎
<tusooa> cfy: 去看wiki.ubuntu.org.cn 网上好多的.都中文的。要不问exp
<flh> 大家好：请教：　vnc远程登录，五笔fcitx不能用，如何弄？
<cfy> roylez_: 不过，我看了下，pbt的键帽，实在贵。。。200+
<cfy> tusooa: 不要说盗版啊。。。。那都是盗版，估计
<cfy> tusooa: ee才不会知道呢。不看书的
<tusooa> cfy: wiki上的估计也是。一大堆错字。以前有个图片版的。现在都不知道哪去了。
<tusooa> 文件狂大传不了
<pityonline> 我明白射手网上下载的字幕时间轴为什么总是不对了，因为蓝光原盘视频文件是去掉了片头一段时间的
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯。
<cfy> pityonline: 调整就好啦
<pityonline> cfy: 调整不对
<pityonline> cfy: 一句能对，其它的都不对
<cfy> pityonline: 下别的。
<tusooa> 而且wiki上的似乎很老的。连use 5.010
<tusooa> 都没
<pityonline> cfy: 一般都是针对单独一个全影片的
<flh> fcitx中英文快速切换键=L_CTRL　后面代表什么意思？如何修改？
<flh> fcitx中英文快速切换键=L_CTRL　后面代表什么意思？如何修改？
<flh> 现在的年轻人，和我们有什么不同呢？ 我们自立，离开家，找到工作，谈恋爱，结婚，生孩子。 他们只不过是全部反过来罢了……
<pityonline> flh: 是右侧的 ctrl 键吧
<qinglingquan> flh: L_CTRL就是中英文默认的切换键
<flh> pityonline: vnc登录时，必须要修改输入法的切换方法
<cfy> .....
<pityonline> flh: 正常，因为两个系统的快捷键很可能冲突
<flh> qinglingquan: 我想修改为alt加shift，要如何写？
<qinglingquan> flh: " R_CTRL R_SHIFT L_SHIFT L_CTRL "这是可选的值，改一下就行了.
<tusooa> L_CTRL=LeftCtrl
<flh> qinglingquan: 谢谢，我试试，成了就报告。我笨
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 新人小白跪求各位高手！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352475 然后就 这是啥意思啊…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 q429811920 — 2011-11-05 21:50 
<qinglingquan> tusooa: initrd-version.img 这个是怎么生成的？
<tusooa> qinglingquan: 不知道。吾用践兔，没这玩意儿。。。
<qinglingquan> tusooa: 我也是gentoo，我看好多人的grub配置里有这玩意，我也没用到，想了解一下。
<pityonline> 有用蓝光原盘文件制作成一个单个电影文件的方法吗？
<flh> qinglingquan: 在vncview远程端,fcitx还是不能激活用
<AireadFan> Ubuntu下有没有打字游戏啊
<flh> L_SHIFT我把它修改作：L_SHIFT 
<AireadFan> 英文的打字游戏，打字母游戏也行
<flh> L_SHIFT我把它修改作：R_SHIFT 
<qinglingquan> flh: 这我就不清楚了，你再搜一下吧。
<flh> qinglingquan: 谢谢
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<qinglingquan> flh: 客气
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, 在玩 openttd, 尝到的暴力拆迁的快感
<alvin_rxg> ...
<flh> qinglingquan: 有人关心和回答就不错了
<hiddenCat> 尝到了强制拆迁的快感， 挡路的建筑物，一律采取强制拆迁的办法
<hiddenCat> 又尝试了动车追尾事故
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你怎么把那么暴力的游戏交给他玩
<supercatexpert> qinglingquan: update-initramfs
<qinglingquan> flh: 大家还都是挺热心的：）
<flh> 是啊，好心人多
<hiddenCat> 不知道做错什么， 一排火车都等待路由， 我进行手动调度，俩火车就追尾了
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, :)
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 你那么大岁的老男人。跟一个20多的老男生玩什么游戏
<qinglingquan> supercatexpert: 哦?"update-initramfs"这个需要安装什么？
<hiddenCat> gebjgd, 动车游戏。 体验做官的感觉。 强制拆迁， 调度错误造成火车追尾。 啥事故我都碰到了
<supercatexpert> update-initramfs是系统自带的
<supercatexpert> Debian系才有的东西
<hiddenCat> 我该发布公告会， "不知道你信不信， 我是信了"
<flh> gebjgd: vnc登录时，键盘和输入法怎么设置？
<supercatexpert> 主要它是发行版自己管理的
<gebjgd> flh: .vncrc
<gebjgd> flh: 里面写好就行了
<gebjgd> flh: 按说不需要
<flh> gebjgd: 我远程之后进入，只能输入英文。
<qinglingquan> supercatexpert: 哦，我是gentoo。:)谢谢
<Kandu> cfy: pas 學得差不多後學了點 c, 現在對 c 不討厭了
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, 怎么我的城市不增加人口啊
<gebjgd> flh: tightvnc?
<flh> gebjgd: vnc4server 在debian上
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<zhao> ubuntu11.10修改framebuffer分辨率怎么除了问题  用10.04那套方法不行了
<^k^> zhao:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> hiddenCat: 哪个服务器？
<^k^> zhao: .. ..
<gebjgd> flh: .vnc/xstartup
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, 单机
<hiddenCat> 没玩联网
<flh> gebjgd: 是的，但里面的配置很简单
<alvin_rxg> hiddenCat: 那随便玩玩咯，无非就市内运输和外部往市内运输
<flh> gebjgd: .vnc/xstartup。只有简单的几行，没有键盘之类的
<hiddenCat> 食物也有了， 水也有了， 也拼命种树了， 城内也有巴士了。 就是人口不见长
<gebjgd> flh: 你里面启动输入法了么
<gebjgd> flh: 不启动怎么输入
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, 啥都有了， 哦
<hiddenCat> 有点明白了， 谢谢
<flh> gebjgd: 能启动，用ftitx &  在上面写上
<gebjgd> flh: 我的可以
<alvin_rxg> hiddenCat: 树不是为了城市增长的。
<gebjgd> flh: 我里面能再跑一个openbox tint2 fcitx 
<alvin_rxg> zhao: 继续刷屏
<flh> gebjgd: 写上输入法，还有其它方面呢？
<gebjgd> flh: 显然要配置好locale
<flh> gebjgd: 在哪？locale?
<gebjgd> flh: 去看arch debain wiki
<gebjgd> flh: 大周6不出门玩。在家还咕哝电脑。蛋疼
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, 明白了， 我只有城内交通，没有城外到城内交通， 谢了。 继续
<flh> gebjgd: 才外地回来，哼哼
 * gebjgd 出门转悠去
<imtxc> 求推荐个linux下和win下能互相视频聊天的软件。
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: skype
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 朝内可用的
<Stifler> 把MONO卸载掉会有什么影响
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: skype
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，好像我安装的版本不能视频。。。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我用skype随便和老婆视频。她用手机
<imtxc> gebjgd: 大陆么？
<supercatexpert> Stifler: 我就没装Mono
<supercatexpert> 默认组件的话，banshee和tomboy会被卸掉，然后装上Rhythmbox和gnote
<Stifler> supercatexpert: debian默认安装了，想搞掉
<gebjgd> imtxc: 和大陆有什么关系
<supercatexpert> Stifler: 我就是Debian!
<supercatexpert> 而且我也搞掉了mono
<gebjgd> imtxc: skype没被封锁好不好
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我这里的手机网络 发个彩信都很痛苦啊
<Stifler> supercatexpert: 那我也删了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊，那好 
<supercatexpert> sudo apt-get purge mono libmono0 mono-common libmono1.0-cli libmono2.0-cli
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你用wifi
<imtxc> gebjgd: 谢谢你。
<Stifler> supercatexpert: thx
<supercatexpert> 想避免再次装上mono可以用这个包: http://tim.thechases.com/mononono/mononono_1.0_all.deb
<supercatexpert> 这个包是和mono冲突的虚包
<Stifler> supercatexpert: 哈哈，这个好
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 装了 mono 又如何
<gebjgd> 没有mono的路过
<supercatexpert> 我也没有~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: openttd做的够牛逼的。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 够细致。。。。
<Stifler> mono-2.0-gac mono-gac mono-runtime这三个是啥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<Stifler> 整个gnome都依赖 
<imtxc> 不知道skype 在国内打电话的费率是怎么样呢。。
<gebjgd> Stifler: 不用gnome
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 官网有说
<Stifler> gebjgd: 那用啥..
<supercatexpert> mono有关的删除就OK了
<supercatexpert> 反正GNOME组件可以不要mono的
<mao> 有没有根据一个文件的inode删除文件的命令
<alvin_rxg> 不就多装了个软件占点硬盘空间嘛。难不成你1G空间都没了？
<Stifler> 下列软件包将被【卸载】：
<Stifler>   gnome*
<supercatexpert> ……要是空间问题，谁至于去删它……
<gebjgd> Stifler: openbox lxde fluxbox e17 多了
<supercatexpert> gnome只是虚包
<Stifler> supercatexpert: o
<supercatexpert> 注意有没有GNOME的实体组件被删就可以了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比肠男的硬盘空间还少 XD
<Stifler> gebjgd: e17的那个嵌入桌面的命令行很酷
<supercatexpert> 桌面还是推荐用符合Freedesktop.org标准的
<supercatexpert> 完整的桌面套件
<Stifler> supercatexpert: 我查查
<supercatexpert> 桌面套件之间多少是有耦合性的，自己拼凑的不一定好
<gebjgd> (对新手而言)
<supercatexpert> https://www.csslayer.tk/wordpress/linux/why-you-should-not-use-standalone-wm-as-your-desktop/
<hiddenCat> 肠男是谁
<supercatexpert> 建议的方式是，选择一个标准的桌面环境，换掉它的组件
<hiddenCat> knownbad, <=== 肠男 ??? 他不是色鬼么
<Stifler> supercatexpert: okay
<hiddenCat> supercatexpert, 建议自己弄个桌面环境
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 色鬼
<supercatexpert> 反正我是GNOME党了，折腾那个对我来说没太大意义
<hiddenCat> 哪里有 c++0x 好的中文资料啊， 谁推荐一个
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: jagdwurst
<hiddenCat> supercatexpert, 你这反党反政府的
<supercatexpert> ~~~
<hiddenCat> 主席 把 supercatexpert 干掉
 * gebjgd 看双猫互掐
<hiddenCat> .....
<hiddenCat> 哪里有 c++0x 好的中文资料啊， 谁推荐一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么造建筑？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这游戏你都能玩的下去。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你也在玩？  对城市你没有建筑的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的。太复杂了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不明白。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 单机当然不太会一直玩啊。都是网上玩的，别人的服务器开了脚本，就是比赛谁谁最先达到目标
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: @0@
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不能造房子的。房子啥的由当地市政府决定的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。这sb游戏，有点兲朝的意思
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 市政府有关部门
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 贱猫
<hiddenCat> knownbad, :)
<gebjgd> knownbad: servus 老色鬼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那封面那城市怎么出来的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你下载bf3的时候开了加密了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 我连30%都没到。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个是由别的玩家提交的一个 save 。然后 openttd 在每次发布新版本时，决定用谁的 save
<ofan> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要那save
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 去论坛问
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当屏保用
<ofan> gebjgd: 开不开加密都一样慢
<gebjgd> ofan: 不能吧。加密节点少
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你要录制视频的……
<supercatexpert> 开着加密有个好处: 看不到渣雷
<gebjgd> supercatexpert: 错。警察叔叔看不到
<supercatexpert> 这个也是一个好处
<ofan> gebjgd: 是加密out going，不是只链接加密节点
<gebjgd> 上传被我锁死了 1K
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是吧？
<supercatexpert> 我下Ubuntu镜像的时候，一开加密，所有的渣雷连接全没了
<gebjgd> ofan: transmissioncli的man可是如是说的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我utorrent里只有这一项
<supercatexpert> BT有惩罚机制的
<gebjgd> ofan: transmission可以
<ofan> 我不用transmission了
<gebjgd> -er
<gebjgd> ofan: 是，你有mac
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然不一样
<ofan> 有时候直接假死
<gebjgd> ofan: cli的没有这个问题
<ofan> gebjgd: ..我装了transmission和utorrent
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是在dockstar上用
<gebjgd> ofan: 就128m，当然用cli的了
<ofan> gebjgd: -ep
<flh> gebjgd: 换了一个scim的五笔，虽然弄出来了，但有问题
<gebjgd> ofan: -er
<ofan> gebjgd: er就只链接加密的
<flh> gebjgd: 如mousepad 能用，但是在urxvt下，用不了。
<gebjgd> ofan: 对
<gebjgd> ofan: 安全啊
<flh> gebjgd: 我的五笔scim如mousepad 能用，但是在urxvt下，用不了。
<gebjgd> flh: 不知道了。我自己不用vnc
<gebjgd> flh: 你自己慢慢折腾吧
<gebjgd> flh: colinux本身就够蛋疼的了
<gebjgd> flh: 还在上面继续vnc.蛋疼中的蛋疼
<flh> gebjgd: 是的，完成了声音和图形，算了。
<jagd> alvin_rxg:那椅子好便宜啊^^
<ofan> gebjgd: 也安全不了多少，一般跟一个节点也就传输几块数据
<alvin_rxg> jagd: 嗯，ikea 稍微好点的也就3块多
<flh> gebjgd: colinux上了图形，速度就不争气，唉
<jagd> alvin_rxg: 买了一个布(纸)衣柜,   5€
<gebjgd> flh: 显然
<flh> gebjgd: 原以为会像控制台下那样流畅，原来是梦
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> flh: 显然是梦
<gebjgd> flh: 你太拿衣服了
<gebjgd> flh: 你太纯洁了
<flh> gebjgd: 是的，太可爱了
<ofan> flh: 你电脑不行吧
<flh> ofan: hp4411s 加到4G内存
<ofan> flh: cpu？
<flh> gebjgd:图形就用xp,可命令行完成的任务就上colinux
<gebjgd> flh: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> flh: 明明有cygwin
<gebjgd> flh: 无缝的在win下用
<flh> ofan: cat /etc？？？？可看cpu?
<flh> gebjgd: 感觉要安装软件不方便
<moken> ubuntu 10.04无法登录ipv6网站
<moken> 帮帮忙啊
<ofan> 。。。。
<moken> 我应该怎么设置ipv6啊。
<flh> 查看cpu的命令？？？？
<ofan> flh: dmesg | grep CPU
<moken> ubuntu怎么设置ipv6啊，帮帮忙
<flh> ofan: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6570  @ 2.10GHz stepping 0a
<moken> 实在是没办法了，网上各种方法都试过了。
<Stifler> 卸载归来
<flh> ofan: 我的处理器是比较过时吧？
<moken> :-(|) 
<mayli> moken: apt-get install miredo, no more config
<moken> mayli：thank you
<moken> let me try it again
<ofan> flh: 还行
<inuyasha> 请问有人碰到过这个问题么：flashplayer右键的菜单比如“设置”点击后出来的菜单没法点击也没法关闭
<supercatexpert> @inuyasha: 遇到过，它还把我的浏览器弄死了，甚至还多次卡死我的X Window
<gebjgd> mayli: 还没搞定connectbot的输入法呢
<supercatexpert> 所以我现在看到有带Flash插件的网页还是很小心
<supercatexpert> Flash插件太恶心了
<inuyasha> supercatexpert: 额~我倒不至于卡死~就是flash视频上一直会有一个关不掉的小菜单当着而已~也没法选择硬件加速，储存啥的
<mayli> gebjgd: 没有，不过现在是pc
<supercatexpert> inuyasha: 那个是BUG
<gebjgd> mayli: 是不是你的android版本太老了？
<gebjgd> mayli: 用的什么输入法
<inuyasha> supercatexpert: 我也觉得是bug~~可是一直没见解决~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kaufpark
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买排骨去
<inuyasha> supercatexpert: adobe都找不到报bug的地方
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 红烧
<supercatexpert> inuyasha: 去他们论坛报
<supercatexpert> 不过我对Flash是死心了的
<supercatexpert> 我是HTML5这边的
<mayli> gebjgd: 人家cb本来就是这么设计的，所以……
<gebjgd> mayli: 那在我的手机和我老婆的手机上就发生了奇迹了？
<gebjgd> mayli: 2台android设备都能输入中文。
<mayli> gebjgd: 2.2
<gebjgd> mayli 2,3
<gebjgd> mayli: 以前2.2的时候我没实验过。。。
<gebjgd> mayli: 那个时候没有dockstar
<flh> gebjgd: 在colinux开了一个smplayer视频，结果cpu占了一大半
<mayli> gebjgd: YWxsIGNvbGludXggdXNlciBhcmUgc3R1cGlkCg==
<Stifler> i'm back
<hiddenCat> 哪里有 c++0x 好的中文资料啊， 谁推荐一个
<Stifler> 不知道把啥卸载了，现在桌面程序反应飞快
<hiddenCat> 超级猫呢
<hiddenCat> Stifler, 哦
<ofan> hiddenCat: http://imcc.blogbus.com/logs/106046323.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: C++0x FAQ中文版 - 有{間}客栈 - 博客大巴
<ofan> 中文的排版太垃圾了，还是建议看英文版
<ofan> 出去玩咯...
<hiddenCat> mayli, "all colinux user are stupid" ？？？
<hiddenCat> ofan, 写
<hiddenCat> 谢谢
 * microcai1 刚刚在线攒机攒了台 16w 多的电脑。 
<hiddenCat> 不懂英文啊， 还腾不出时间学英文
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 色狼教我英语， 我 29个字母还没认全呢
<knownbad> 有29个？
<Stifler> 26?
<Stifler> microcai1: 16W?
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍯ 
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 我不会
<microcai1> Stifler: yes
<microcai1> Stifler: 工作站嘛
<Stifler> microcai1: 哦
<microcai1> Stifler: 用的是 2.4w 的丽台显卡 SLI 交火 , 显卡就 4.8w 了
<microcai1> Stifler:  ：D 
<hiddenCat> knownbad, ...... 哦， 你是哦火星的?
<Stifler> -.-想都不敢想
<microcai1> Stifler: 硬盘万转组 RAID5 
<Stifler> sli用来渲染电影?
<microcai1> Stifler: 呵呵，有个朋友去大众打工了，用的就是十几万的工作站
<microcai1> Stifler: CAD 设计啊
<knownbad> 是啊，一一丫丫我会。
<hiddenCat> 不是29个么， abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 29个
<Stifler> microcai1: 哦
<microcai1> Stifler: 相比PC 组工作站，Mac Pro 的优势很大啊
<imtxc> 啊 skype 莫名其妙崩溃。。
<knownbad> 你说29个就29个吧。
<Stifler> microcai1: 啥优势
<hiddenCat> :)
<mayli> hiddenCat: you know is ok
<imtxc_> skype刚启动起来2秒就自己关了。。
<microcai1> Stifler: 价格优势，软件优势
<Stifler> microcai: 哦
<microcai> Stifler:  ：D 
<microcai> Stifler: PC 也就在穷人间普及啊，穷人多，所以 PC 多
<Stifler> microcai: 是阿，有钱我也买mac
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 明明是30个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 懒的去。。。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才又倒在床上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买肉。
 * knownbad @@~
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 让你老婆去呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她有亲戚在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不方便
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 亲戚…
<imtxc> 求一个稳定版本的skype
<gebjgd> imtxc: skype还有非稳定？
<imtxc> 我安装的deb包 打开几秒后就自己关了。。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 哥们你太搞笑了
<gebjgd> imtxc: ubuntu?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 真的啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: debian
<gebjgd> imtxc: debian stable？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 是啊 amd64
<gebjgd> imtxc: 问 alvin_rxg 
<imtxc> 没骗大家
<imtxc> 打开登录上以后  2秒就关了。
<gebjgd> arch上的skype可是非常的稳定
<imtxc> 不登录就不崩溃  一登录上去 几秒就自己关闭
 * gebjgd 红警2
 * gebjgd 红警3
<Stifler> gebjgd: debian上有红警?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你用的是2.2.0.35这个版本么
<imtxc> 奇怪 需要开好多次  才就运行正常了。
<Pwnna> O.o
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<knownbad> imtxc: 我也有同样的问题
<imtxc> knownbad: 是吧
<imtxc> knownbad: 有时候是正常的
<imtxc> 但是不正常的时候多。
<knownbad> 我才可能是那个state file。
<imtxc> knownbad: 你用的哪个版本呢。
<knownbad> 2.2.0.35
<imtxc> knownbad: 你用的什么系统呢？
<knownbad> arch
<knownbad> 以前不会但从几个月前才开始。
<imtxc> knownbad: 哦啊  反正我的就是登录以后几秒就自己关闭了 如果这几秒不自己关闭 那还是挺稳定的。
<knownbad> 除了自动关闭，起来后就好了
<imtxc> 恩 是啊。
<imtxc> 这是什么原因啊。
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<knownbad> 没花时间debug。
<imtxc> 可是 gebjgd那里没问题啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 人品好
<gebjgd> imtxc: 没办法
<gebjgd> Stifler: 显然是win上
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽
<Stifler> gebjgd: o
<alvin_rxg> ?
<imtxc> 所以说 我没有开玩笑啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抽电脑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才pro7 演的动画片在讽刺iphone
<alvin_rxg> ???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 名字叫eyephone.你刚才没看电视吧
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 遗憾
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中国科研项目潜规则:给专家安排女色才肯签字
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/93131.html
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: 上海人民广场惊现“秒杀哥” 痛扁4名黑人(图/视频) -6park.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这个是真的还是假的
<hiddenCat> 问个 c++ 的问题
<hiddenCat>  /topic
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这戏演得好
<hiddenCat> alvin_rxg, 啥戏
<alvin_rxg> hiddenCat: 就之前那链接
<hiddenCat> 哦
<hiddenCat> 谁帮我解答一下 c++ 新标准， 在网上没有搜到我需要的。 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/102859
<hiddenCat> 谁帮我解答一下 c++ 新标准， 在网上没有搜到我需要的。 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/102859
<hiddenCat> 有了解 c++ 新标准的么
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 没有
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 你着什么急啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想要小的上网本。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 买呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想要asus x101
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 硬盘和内存不爽
<hiddenCat> 好吧
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大小倒是很不错了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，那买 tablet 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没键盘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没啥用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你说买了tablet干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就是不知道买tablet能干嘛
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 奸猫去
<hiddenCat> 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才那戏演的还好？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太次了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 平板在我手里就是废柴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有任何需求
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了真不知道干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: iphone ipad我要是买了都不用。没键盘，不爽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 摆着当电子相框？
<alvin_rxg> 可以啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 滚
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那我真是闹残了
<MyThinkPad> hi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1G ddr3
<alvin_rxg> 不错哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太小
<[ub]> MyThinkPad, 好  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> =。=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过跑wm确实足够了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要冷静。。。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> MyThinkPad: servus
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还不泡个金发妞
<alvin_rxg> 没呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也打4个黑人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我绝对相信
<alvin_rxg> 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: may the force be with you
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你懂的
<alvin_rxg> 不懂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 懂的
<gebjgd> thinkpad跑了
<gebjgd> 看来是新手
<gebjgd> 蛋疼下就跑了
<kiss990a> mint排名已经超过了ubuntu了。
<alvin_rxg> 点击率的排名有啥用啊
<microcai> ？
<gebjgd> kiss990a: mint 就是ubuntu
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 没了，ubuntu就没mint了
<gebjgd> kiss990a: 寄生关系
<microcai> gebjgd: 没了 ubuntu 还有 debian 
<microcai> gebjgd: 一样可以出 mint
<gebjgd> microcai: 你说的是linux mint debian
<gebjgd> microcai: 不是debian
<gebjgd> microcai: 不是mint
<microcai> gebjgd: 现在可以基于 ubuntu 
 * mayli gt sleep
<microcai> gebjgd: 明天就能改了基于 gentoo
<gebjgd> microcai: 那是不可能的。倒是有可能基于arch
<microcai> gebjgd: 基于 gentoo 的发行版多的和牛毛一样多
<microcai> gebjgd:  chrome os 都是基于 gentoo 的
<gebjgd> 多有什么用。费电的东西
<Ein-lio> hey!
<Ein-lio> 午夜好啊～各位
<gebjgd> Ein-lio: servus
<microcai> gebjgd:  Gentoo 省电啊
<microcai> gebjgd: 编译一次费点点算什么啊，长时间运行省电啊
<microcai> gebjgd: Gentoo 能跑 6 个小时的笔记本， ubuntu 只能跑 3个小时。
<microcai> gebjgd: 哪个费电不是很明显么
<gebjgd> microcai: 别和垃圾ubuntu比了
<microcai> gebjgd:  ... ...
<hiddenCat> 多有什么用， 费精
<hiddenCat> Ein-lio, 凶铃 好啊
<microcai> hiddenCat: 反正你们这些反对者吃不到葡萄就说普通酸
<hiddenCat> microcai, 我反对什么了， 我反对女人多， 费精
<gebjgd> 反正先用arch
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 你的精憋着难受不
<gebjgd> arch完蛋了就直接用lfs，自己弄
<gebjgd> 直接跳过gentoo
<hiddenCat> arch 要完蛋了??
<microcai> gebjgd:  ... ... arch 就是有人编译好系统了，你 rsync 同步一下。
<gebjgd> microcai: 所以用arch
<gebjgd> microcai: 码工不爱编译系
<Ein-lio> 懒得折腾的，用fedora
<Ein-lio> 编译什么的，最讨厌了
<hiddenCat> 我爱欧美系
<hiddenCat> 欧美的没 mao
<microcai> Ein-lio: 啥系统不编译？不过是在云端编译
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 看一本书， 那毛， 和头发成正比， 头发少的， 那毛就茂盛， 头发多的， 那毛就稀少。
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 屁
<Ein-lio> ubuntu 12.04应该会很稳定.到时候试试
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 天生白虎的呢？
<hiddenCat> gebjgd, 看书的， 我不懂， 日本人研究出来的
<hiddenCat> knownbad, 那本书还说， 日本女人如果那毛没有， 就算少 也觉得羞耻。 所以 如果没毛的， 会用假毛
<microcai> 而如果你是用来做大规模的集群和数据中心的，经过充分优化的gentoo所带来的效率会比简单的i686参数编译的系统省电哦。 
<hiddenCat> 我想为什么 欧美系的 A片 为啥把毛剃光， 而日本系的几乎没见过没毛的。
<hiddenCat> 也许那本书说的有点道理把
<microcai> hiddenCat: ???
<microcai> hiddenCat:  你研究出来了没
<hiddenCat> 欧美的很多都剃光毛，...
<microcai> hiddenCat:  why ?
<_llovzy_> .......
<hiddenCat> microcai, 看那本书说， 日本对于那毛很在乎， 如果毛少的都会用假毛。
<hiddenCat> 书上说的
<microcai> hiddenCat:  ... ..
<hiddenCat> :)
<microcai> hiddenCat: 没毛感觉先是充气娃娃
<microcai> hiddenCat: 没毛感觉像是充气娃娃
<hiddenCat> 那我不懂， 看书的。 没试过没毛的
<microcai> hiddenCat:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> hiddenCat: 还轮到你 try ?
<hiddenCat> :)
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 因为干净
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 你不知道么？
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 过多的没有修剪的剃毛是不卫生的体现
<hiddenCat> 看我是怎么转到那里去的。  gebjgd 码工不爱 编译系 -> hiddenCat 我爱欧美系 -> 欧美的没毛( mao-这里的一个人的昵称 ) -> 接着就往那边说了
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 我也爱欧美的
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: XD
<hiddenCat> :)
<hiddenCat> 我去看黄片了
<microcai> hiddenCat: 去实战去
<hiddenCat> :)
<hiddenCat> 不， 去学习理论， 还没有女人让我实习呢
<hiddenCat> 观摩
<hiddenCat> c++0x 的右值引用还有点实际作用。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/review/20100906/104644.html
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: Eden网友趣谈：linux在中国的发展_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 句话，linux是贯彻三个代表重要思想和科学发展观的典型，学习、推广、使用linux就是学习贯彻三个代表和深入落实科学发展观，也是 
<gebjgd> 学习贯彻三个代表和深入落实科学发展观的必然要求。毫不动摇的坚持推进linux在我国传播使用，是党中央放眼全世界、审时度势并基于中国实际情况作出的重大决策，对中国特色社会主义信息化的发展具有重大历史意义和现实意义。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 3个代表。。。
<hiddenCat> 可以避免 大型数据结构 的复制操作
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 恩呢
<gebjgd> hiddenCat: 那个确实好东西。能让程序效率挺高很多
<hiddenCat> 但如果新标准能够在派生类 重定义 基本类非抽象函数就好了
<microcai> hiddenCat: 实习多了，会让你对女人没兴趣的
<hiddenCat> 是啊
<hiddenCat> microcai, :)
<microcai> hiddenCat: 我说的是观摩实习。
<hiddenCat> 那也行， knownbad 寄给我一个假人， 我一边观摩， 一边实战
<flh> 　　祝英台（唱）书房门前一枝梅，树上百鸟对打对。
<flh> 　　喜鹊满树喳喳叫，向你梁兄报喜来。
<flh> 　　梁山伯（唱）弟兄两人下山来，门前喜鹊成双对。
<flh> 　　从来喜鹊报喜信，恭喜贤弟一路平安把家归。
<cike> arch+lxde没有关机，休眠，挂起等选项，只有一个注销
<hiddenCat> g++ 用啥参数指定标准啊
<flh> 　　祝英台:雄的就在前面走，雌的后面叫哥哥。
<flh> 　　梁山伯:未曾看见鹅开口，哪有雌鹅叫雄鹅！
<flh> 　　祝英台:你不见雌鹅对你微微笑，她笑你梁兄真象呆头鹅！
<flh> 　　梁山伯:既然我是呆头鹅，从此莫叫我梁哥。
<microcai> hiddenCat:  -std=c99
<hiddenCat> 哦
<hiddenCat> 谢谢
<gebjgd> flh: 搞定了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天那漂乳视频已经没了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: youtube给删除了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<cike> arch＋lxde没有关机按钮，怎么弄出来？
<gebjgd> cike: 怎么可能没有
<cike> gebjgd, 只有一个注销
<flh> gebjgd: 谢谢你好，是的
<gebjgd> cike: 你startx进入的吧？
<cike> 是的
<cike> gebjgd, 是的
<cike> gebjgd, 那要怎么进？
<gebjgd> cike: exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch openbox-session
<gebjgd> cike: .xinitrc的内容
<flh> 　祝英台:书房门前一枝梅，树上百鸟对打对。
<flh> 　　喜鹊满树喳喳叫，向你梁兄报喜来。
<flh> 　　梁山伯:弟兄两人下山来，门前喜鹊成双对。
<flh> 　　从来喜鹊报喜信，恭喜贤弟一路平安把家归
<cike> gebjgd, 我试试
<gebjgd> cike: 不过你的是startlxde
<gebjgd> cike: 换dm就好了
<flh> gebjgd: 图形和视频之类。win要好多一样
<cike> gebjgd, 怎么换？
<hiddenCat> c++0x 还是不支持重定义基类非抽象函数啊。 基类函数必须声明 virtual 
<gebjgd> cike: 装dm 写rc.conf
<cike> gebjgd, 哦
<gebjgd> cike: 看arch wiki
<flh> 大家真有精神啊
<gebjgd> flh: 时差问题。。。
<flh> 原来如此
 * gebjgd 看非诚勿扰去
<flh> 盘夫索夫，，，哈哈
<knownbad> hiddenCat: 不是有猫吗？  刚刚去了健身房
<knownbad> lxde需要upower选择udisks.
<microcai> gebjgd: 你有没有看到里面有个叫李晓栋的？
<microcai> gebjgd:  sina 的
<microcai> gebjgd: 超级猥琐男。 去feichwr了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg gebjgd : 刚才在图书馆里盗版了一本书.... 200页的书，十分钟盗版完了..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg pro7
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst 很多书网上就能找到。英文的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 虽然英文的，但找不到
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 原来在 hannover 图书馆也没找到过， 所以见后立刻盗版
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 只见过 IEEE 里有一篇很简洁的介绍，从没见过真书
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 突然发现Connectbot能用虚拟键盘
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 才知道啊
<alvin_rxg> 键盘本身随时随地都可以打开的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是不是每次都能打开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是实体键盘踏实
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都可以的。长按菜单键
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7的片子还不错
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.fjsen.com/i/2011-11/05/content_6653257.htm
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 英国数学家为互联网称重 得其总重约为一颗草莓 - 社会博览 - 东南网
<gebjgd> me
<gebjgd> metbsd: mopoplayer
<gebjgd> metbsd: 能播放samba上的所有视频
<metbsd> ?
<gebjgd> metbsd: android上的万能播放器
<metbsd> moboplayer吧
<gebjgd> metbsd: 恩
<metbsd> 我一直在用
<gebjgd> moboplayer
<gebjgd> metbsd: 能放samba共享上的。san的都行
<metbsd> 我现在在找一个好的mp3 player
<metbsd> poweramp音质很好，不过要钱
<Jagdwurst> metbsd: mp3 播放的音质都是一样的
<flh> 请教：?
<metbsd> poweramp就比天天动听好
<metbsd> poweramp有自己的解码器的
<Jagdwurst> metbsd: mpeg 编码和解码设计都是不对剩的
<gebjgd> metbsd: 我用htc自带的
<Jagdwurst> 编码可以很复杂，每个厂商都不一样
<Jagdwurst> 但编出来的码只有一种解法
<Jagdwurst> 所以不是解码器的问题
<Jagdwurst> 同样一个mp3文件，解出来的波形应该都完全相同的
<metbsd> 可能处理不同吧，不太清楚
<metbsd> 但是我感觉poweramp好很多
<Jagdwurst> metbsd: 可能它给你加了一些回音，或者怎样处理过了,听起来不太一样
<Jagdwurst> metbsd: 但最理想的是还原音频的本来面貌
<metbsd> 一直在找poweramp破解版
<gebjgd> metbsd: 你还能听出区别
<gebjgd> metbsd: 我都不用手机听歌，直接用mp3
<Jagdwurst> 不同的音量，听起来也应该不一样。因为人耳是非线性的。播放器的好坏，就在这非线性的俢正上
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 蛋疼男
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嘎鼻豬
<Jagdwurst> metbsd: mp3 一般输出码率 192K/每声道， 就很难听出与原音频的区别了
<metbsd> http://www.downxf.com/soft/8332.html
<[ub]> metbsd ⇪ ti: Android音乐播放器PowerAMP汉化破解版 1.4-build-382 已付费版_先锋软件下载
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是有 聲膽 麼？？
<metbsd> 试试这个
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 啥是嘎鼻?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ gebjgd 就是
<Jagdwurst> ... 我以为是 pc 上的……
<Jagdwurst> 要听音乐不如pc或cd+功放上听
<Jagdwurst> 手机上连dsp芯片都没有
<metbsd> 现在的智能机，啥没有
<Jagdwurst> dsp在手机上太费电了，短期内估计不会有的
<gebjgd> metbsd: 手机听歌太费电了
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 太陽粒子流發電，， 
<alvin_rxg> 123
<[ub]>  06:08
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-06
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 记的有一位网友的签名是ubuntu的使用教程的连接－－－寻找 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352508 记的有一位网友的签名是ubuntu的使用教程的连接－－－寻找 教程里都是ubuntu的使用说明，都是图片地教程，是网页的。非常适合新手 哪位网友帮忙找一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2011-11-06 9:04 
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> yoooo
<cfy> faint
<cfy> 不喜欢fat32,又坏了
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥fat32总坏？是实现问题，还是fat32自身缺陷？
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<Kandu> cfy: fat32 是啥?
<cfy> Kandu: 文件系统啊
<cfy> msdos
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<tenzu> yo
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: Hi
<AsuraLe> hi
<[ub]> AsuraLe, 好  ㍡ 
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: hi,怎么了？
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 我翻昨天的日志,发现ineed竟然写了这样的C, char *p,a; p=&a; scanf("%s",p)
<AsuraLe> 怎么了？
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 这样会怎样
<AsuraLe> 这是一个非常简单的C练习啊 
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: ...
<AsuraLe> 不会怎样，这只是一个练习而已，
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 你再仔细看下
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: .
<_Ruby> Kandu: .
<cfy> _Ruby: ineed初学C啊
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 我看了，没有什么特别的啊~~~~，就是一个简单的读取而已啊
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 只不过可以读一行数据而已
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: a只定义了一个字符空间,后面可是存入了以这个地址为起始地址而没有指明末尾地址的字符数据
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 恩，标准的流输入方式嘛~
<_Ruby> cfy: 嗯,你看它有问题吗
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: C没有string类型，所以要读一串一般就是这样的
<cfy> _Ruby: 有问题啊。非常明显的有问题啊。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 你翻一下昨天8点左右的日志
<cfy> ....
<cfy> _Ruby: 有必要么。。。
<_Ruby> cfy: 问题是?
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 昨天的日志......哪里？？？？？
<cfy> _Ruby: 问题是，大小只有一个字符。。。只能存一个\0....
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这好像是以前标准的C的流输入方式吧？
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 你没看过日至?
<cfy> _Ruby: 只有在读入空字符串时，才会正确。。。
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 一般不看.....我能看的东西太多了....
<cfy> AsuraLe: 以前标准？不会吧。
<cfy> AsuraLe: C99也有啊
<cfy> ineed还没学完，写错代码很正常啊
<AsuraLe> cfy: 他是通过指针读取的啊，scanf通过指针读取的话，指针会自动往后移，所以实际上是可以正常读取的
<AsuraLe> cfy: 只不过在在后面会引起内存混乱
<cfy> AsuraLe: 大小不够啊
<_Ruby> cfy: 数据类型的不同是不是只在于存储方式的不同.也就是存储占用的空间大小不同
<cfy> so?
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这不存在大小问题，即使是没有定义，他也可以存，不过由于他没有申请地址独占，所以会导致混乱
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: cfy的意思是他只申请了一个字符的空间，如果读入一串的话读不进去
<cfy> _Ruby: AsuraLe: 不想讨论这个问题。没啥意思。是个C程序员，应该都能看出问题。 昨天 ineed在学习C。有问题，问问而已。我想没必要，今天，还来讨论下吧。 我写代码去了。
<cfy> AsuraLe: 我的意思是只有一个字符，读长度超过1的字符串，都会有问题。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 他昨天才开始学C的？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 那不知道，反正他应该还不知道malloc。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 你的意思是char *p; scanf("%s",p)也可以吗
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这不就是我说的意思么.....作为练习倒没什么，但是如果用到实际都有问题
<cfy> AsuraLe: 好吧。对我来说，我是不会这么写的，无论什么 时候。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 他那个就是一个标准的练习程序而已，而且是绝对的中国人写的书，才会有这样的代码
<cfy> AsuraLe: 他是不会，随便写写，然后写错了。 如此而已
<AsuraLe> cfy: 好吧，这样想也对~
<Kandu> _Ruby: .·.·
<cfy> AsuraLe: 随便吧，真不想讨论这个。昨天我也在，他知识没学好，有问题，我就让他随便写个看看。然后写错了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你来了。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛 _Ruby ping 了下我
<cfy> Kandu: o
<_Ruby> Kandu: 把ineed写的改成这样有问题吗 char *p="hi"; scanf("%s",p)
<Kandu> _Ruby: 錯的
<Kandu> _Ruby: 直接保護異常了
<purkylin> ubuntu11.10下如何启用IPV6呀？
<MartinYu> _Ruby:  这个地址是不可修改的吧
 * _Ruby Kandu:
 * Kandu 以前給人解釋過 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=297613
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu使用技巧两则 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352511 近段时间，关于linux和win的易用性争吵声总是不断，其实ub很人性化的，现在就把我认为比较有用的两个小技巧说一下。班门能为斧也好，抛砖引玉也行，总之打字挺累，多多包容。大家有更好的，那就介绍介绍了。 问题1：down目录经过一段时间后 ...
<_Ruby> Kandu:  char *p,a; p=&a; scanf("%s",p)这个有错误吗
<Kandu> _Ruby: 要 ("%1s",p) 才行
<_Ruby> MartinYu: 指针里的地址?
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 这个有错误，勉强能执行，而你修改的直接就没法运行
<cfy> Kandu: 只有一个空间%0s才行吧。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 1
<Kandu> cfy: 只放一個 \0
<lenovo> purkylin: 默认启用ipv6吧
<MartinYu> _Ruby: char *p = "hi"的话p指向"hi",这个常理不允许修改的，你要做的是让p指向一个可以修改的地方
<_Ruby> Kandu: %1s的意思是?
<Kandu> cfy: 我錯了，是 0
<_Ruby> cfy: %0s的意思?
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 取第一个字符
<cfy> Kandu: 0貌似是没有效果的。。。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 那意思就是后面的字符输入不进入
<cfy> _Ruby: 读取几个字符
<purkylin> 打不开网页
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 大概就那个意思，自己看书去先..
<_Ruby> cfy: 那意思就是只读取一个字符?
<cfy> 不清楚，我查查看
<ofan> const char * p = "asdasd";
<_Ruby> MeaCulpa: 加上这句p=p+8,可以吗
<_Ruby> Kandu:   char *p,a; p=&a; p=p+8; scanf("%s",p)这个有错误吗
<_Ruby> Kandu: 复制错了
<Kandu> cfy: 果然沒效果,這是為什麼呢
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚，还在看代码
<Kandu> cfy: 貌似得看看 scanf 的源碼才行
<_Ruby> Kandu: char *p="hi"; p=p+8; scanf("%s",p)
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，不过，没那么容易啊。。。我找找
<ofan> const char * p = "hi";
<_Ruby> AsuraLe:  char *p="hi"; p=p+8; scanf("%s",p)
<_Ruby> cfy: char *p="hi"; p=p+8; scanf("%s",p)有错误吗?
<ofan> _Ruby: 有
<layerbase> p=p+8
<_Ruby> ofan: 哪
<layerbase> 过了\0
<cfy> _不过也不行啊
<ofan> 说了两遍了
<cfy> "hi"不可修改啊，术语怎么说来着？
<cfy> 字符串常量？
<layerbase> char 和string 没事
<layerbase> char *“aaaaa” 这样不行？
<layerbase> char *p=“aaaaa”
<cfy> Kandu: 	      while ((width <= 0 || --width > 0) && inchar () != EOF);
<cfy> Kandu: 找到了。
<_Ruby> 就是为了要过它,这样不就不和Hi产生重叠了
<cfy> Kandu: 应该是这行，0会被弄成-1,然后，width就失效了
<cfy> Kandu: 前面有      if (width == 0)	width = -1;
<cfy>  
<cfy> _Ruby: 你。。。。。。好好看书吧。
<ofan> "hi"是在代码段的
<ofan> 不是在stack or heap
 * _Ruby 感觉C好复杂
<_Ruby> cfy: 我还是和你一起去学Asm吧
<cfy> _Ruby: 你是？你怎么知道我在学asm....
<_Ruby> cfy: 你不是整天在嚷单片机吗
<cfy> ....
<_Ruby> cfy: 我又错了?
<ofan> 单片机都用c了
<cfy> _Ruby: 我只会51单片机的汇编。。
<cfy> 没错
<cfy> Kandu: http://paste.debian.net/143079/
<cfy> Kandu: 502行，和1095行
<ofan> 这个是glibc
<cfy> 嗯，不知道别的怎么样，C语言标准怎么规定的？
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，真厲害，這麼快找到了
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看了 man scanf, %0s 該是合法的
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊，然后0就失去作用了。可是貌似man里没有提到0的特殊效果。
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 斑竹，本人昨晚发的一个疑问的帖子怎么没了，是关于校园网的！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352518 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjx1102 — 2011-11-06 10:31 
<Kandu> cfy: Reading of characters stops either when this maximum  is  reached  or when a nonmatching character is found, whichever happens first. ...... String input conversions store a null terminator ('\0') to mark the end of the input; the maximum field width does not include this terminator. 
<Kandu> cfy: 按這個說法， %0s 就是直接不讀任何東西，然後存入一個 \0
<qsdiy> hello
<Kandu> cfy: 去報個 bug 問問看
<[ub]> qsdiy, 好  ㍢ 
<cfy> Kandu: 我也这么觉得。
<qsdiy> 嗯，大家好，^_-
<cfy> Kandu: 有回音，告诉我下 :)
<solever> ^_^
<qsdiy> 大家可不可以推荐一款便携，而且比较清的笔记本
<solever> 有没有会python的啊
<qsdiy> mac除外
<ofan> eeepc
<cfy> Kandu: 你报了么？我刚才搜了下，貌似没人报过类似的bug
<Kandu> cfy: 剛註冊好
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。发好了。给个链接。 :D
<qsdiy> eeepc?
<ofan> 有玩文明5的么
<cfy> 我也关注下。。。。难得报个bug....
<ofan> eee pc
<ofan> 华硕的
<cfy> 买个手机。然后用 ofan  的云服务
<qsdiy> 多重？
<_Ruby> cfy: 啥Bug
<cfy> _Ruby: scanf("%0s"时出现了和文档的冲突的表现
<cfy> _Ruby: 按照文档来说，应该只存一个\0,而实际来说是忽略了width(也就是0)
<_Ruby> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=13389
<[ub]> Kandu ⇪ t: Bug 13389 – scanf "%0s"
<lubotu2> sourceware.org bug 13389 in libc "scanf "%0s"" [Normal,New: ]
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 13389 in Ubuntu "madwifi does not unload after resume" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13389
<cfy> Kandu: 好的。添加关注
<cfy> Kandu: 我抓取了最新的glibc代码，虽然没有测试，但是看上去。表现应该是一样的
<Kandu> cfy: 你把那貌似有問題的代碼貼上去吧
<cfy> Kandu: 你贴吧.懒得注册帐号了。 :D
<_Ruby> cfy: 哪个有问题的代码
<cfy> _Ruby: scanf啊。
<Kandu> cfy: 你的 paste http://paste.debian.net/143079/ 是永久的不？
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚呀，
<cfy> Kandu: 而且，这个代码应该不是最新的。你最好传个最新的。代码还是有差别的
<tusooa> "expires: 2011-11-13 03:26:16 "
<tusooa> 弄到笨兔论坛上就是永久的了。
<tusooa> 233
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈，弄到你server上好了
<Kandu> cfy: 好的，正下載
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么解决,espeak 声卡被占用的问题吗? 播放音乐时,espeak无法发音, 要得到音乐关掉才会发音.
<Kandu> cfy: 作為附件傳他們那邊好了 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 你最好也测试下，别倒是修复了，呵呵。嗯
<_Ruby> cfy: 我想学习Asm.给点意见
<cfy> _Ruby: 不要学asm.去学common lisp,这是我的意见。。。。
<tusooa> Use-Pelr
<tusooa> Use-Perl
<cfy> _Ruby: 值得一提的是，有lisp版本的汇编可用。所以你可以用lisp的汇编。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，你貼的是哪個檔案？
<cfy> _Ruby: 你问问 Kandu ee,他们还写汇编不。我觉得的能对着汇编调优就好了
<cfy> Kandu: vfscanf.c
<cfy> Kandu: stdio-common/vfscanf.c
<Kandu> cfy: thx
<cfy> glibc/stdio-common/vfscanf.c
<cfy> _Ruby: 真没必要学汇编，看你干什么了。
<_Ruby> cfy: 感觉C好复杂,怕学不会,
<cfy> _Ruby: 去学习common lisp.
<cfy> 干嘛C？
<cfy> 因为大家都学过C的缘故么
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: C其实很优雅
<_Ruby> cfy: 嗯
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 但是问题是你学C是為什麼？
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你想用C做什么？
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 我也没有明确的方向
<cfy> _Ruby: 去学习common lisp吧，还可以很方便的调用用C写出来的库
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 那就别学....
 * cfy 只说一遍。。。
<_Ruby> cfy: 嗯
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你都不知道你学它是為什麼，你怎么学的好
<cfy> _Ruby: 去找们 脚本或者 函数语言好了
<cfy> 比如haskell
<cfy> common lisp
<cfy> smalltalk
<cfy> logo
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 我说我想用它写个系统,你信吗
<hata> ä¿¡
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 如果你只是想简单的方便操作，学bash，如果想简单的写小东西玩，python就可以了
<qsdiy> 还是学python比较好
<Evanescence> _Ruby: 你名字都叫ruby了,还是学ruby的好
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • sweethome 启动中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352522 知道应该是java的问题...貌似解决方法都不行啊 sweethome自带了jre，修改里面的font也貌似没什么作用。。。 彻底不知道怎么回事了..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 aohan237 — 2011-11-06 11:17 
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 那你在学C之前应该先学结构性的东西~~~
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 比如? 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 体系结构
 * _Ruby /me 我倒是听说过Limbo
<kevin__> 学习啊。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不懂什么体系结构,说点稍微详细的.
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 就是各个硬件之间的关系....运行原理
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我也要看内核,所以必然学C,所以就问问你学C前要学什么 ?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不是吧 ? 有这方面的比较适合的书吗?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  _Ruby说他学C想写操作系统，所以我说建议先学习一些结构性的东西
<kevin__> 我们学校的体系结构不讲实例，就老师一堆讲原理，这原理还是想像中的原理
<qsdiy> 找就有
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  你是为了看内核的话，先学shell吧
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦,我还以为要学C 的做基础
<_Ruby> Kandu: 你现在还用汇编不
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 学着呢,学了一点点. 太深的就不学了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你要往下钻就要学习，学习C本身不需要那些知识，但是要把C用好，你必须要学习相关的内存、总线这些的东西
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 建议你还是先把shell学完，shell里有包含一些内核基础的知识的
<xiangfu> 还有　make  gcc  git
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 恩
 * _Ruby 语言这么多,都不知道该选什么,纠结
<xiangfu> _Ruby, python.
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你不要为了学语言而学语言~~~~~语言有很多种的~~~~你首先要明白你想干吗，然后才选语言
<AsuraLe> python，恩，很简单，也很优雅~
<xiangfu> _Ruby, 第个人都应该学学python. 我觉的算程序员的基本技能。
<_Ruby> cfy: 用汇编写东西会不会很麻烦
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 同意
<xiangfu> _Ruby, 看写什么 :) 
<Evanescence> _Ruby: 当然麻烦了, 是吧python的一句变成10来句来写,能不麻烦么
<xiangfu> Evanescence, 我也在看python的书。准备把一些Ｃ程序转成python 
<_Ruby> xiangfu: 跟Ruby一样?
<Evanescence> _Ruby: 说起汇编语言,其实C也算是半个汇编
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: 不过个人觉得如果想真正研究语言，还是学C最好~
<Kandu> _Ruby: 偶爾
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 不算......C很灵活.......而汇编对逻辑性的要求很高
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 还要看看Lisp ,fortorn什么之类的古董
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, Depends :) LISP. 应该算是研究类的。
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, Ｃ　算是实现类的。
<_Ruby> Kandu: 会不会很麻烦
<ofan> 真正想研究语言，还是学古汉语最好
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 从软件工程学的角度出发就复杂了。
<Kandu> ofan++
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 因为C也和硬件打交道,所以有人觉得是半个汇编
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: C可以不使用类而实现类的所有东西~
<Kandu> _Ruby: 聽 ofan 的沒錯
<Evanescence> ofan: 罗马语
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 每个语言都有不同的优点。
<_Ruby> Evanescence: 汇编就没有那么多的符号.^_^
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, lisp 几句 ，Ｃ要写几页　:)
<ofan> 推荐看看<Peopleware>和<Code complete>
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: 我记得我最早学习面向对象的时候就是利用C和C++模拟实现类
<ofan> 再牛逼的人物，如果碰到一个傻逼队友，结果都是杯具的
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 嗯。
<AsuraLe> (11:27:48 AM) xiangfu: 
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe, 每个语言都有不同的优点。
<AsuraLe> 这句话同意，这也是我一直认为的，所以我一直强调，学什么语言前提是你先明确是打算做什么
<xiangfu> ofan, 碰到的是卧底？
 * _Ruby 你们干脆在造门语言行了,这样就不用争了
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, totally. 
<ofan> xiangfu: 比卧底还狠
<xiangfu> _Ruby, 我们没有争，在讨论，学习。that is why we use IRC :)
<xiangfu> ofan, 你碰到过？
<xiangfu> ofan, :D
<_Ruby> Kandu: å­¦Common lisp?
<kevin__> 造门简单点的语言还是有希望的
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 现有的语言已经可以满足各个方面的需求了，每个语言都有自己的特性，有自己的优点;如果你明确你想要做什么，选择学习哪门语言是很容易的
<qsdiy> 与其讨论学些什么，不如现在就去学
<ofan> xiangfu: 都有过类似的经历吧
<Kandu> _Ruby: 問 cfy, 他用 cl 的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我没有.....最早接触basic，然后学习C、C++，JAVA出来以后，考虑了一段时间各个语言的优劣性，之后都是根据需要学习
<ofan> AsuraLe: 你没有啥
<AsuraLe> ofan: 哦，看飚了...你说的是游戏....我们之前说的是语言.
<kevin__> 求需要与语言的对应关系
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我遇到过，我也干过那样的事情~~~，尤其是突然用到一个完全陌生的hero的时候
 * _Ruby 我越来越感觉这变成了个哲学问题
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: program本来就是一个哲学的艺术
<ofan> AsuraLe: 我说的是团队合作
<AsuraLe> ofan: 哈哈，我开小差的时候和用到完全不会的hero的时候就没合作了，乱打:)
<AsuraLe> ofan: 不过承认，有些人天生就不会合作
<kevin__> 哲学。。。。应该是简单的信息交流问题
<Kandu> ofan: 大愛文明5
<xiangfu> <黑客与画家>
 * _Ruby 根据不同语言的特性去写相应的程式,各有所司,各有所从,就像Unix,One in one; 用一门语言写所有程式,老子云:少则得,多则惑,像Emacs,在Emacs里解决所有,all in one
<xiangfu> _Ruby, that is old school. 
<ofan> Kandu: 昨晚玩到5点
<xiangfu> _Ruby, 现在我们必须在几个小时内（几天内解决问题），用到工具／语言不下５种。
<ofan> Kandu: 怎么让对手发展的很快
<xiangfu> _Ruby, 写个makefile 要用要 SHELL, GCC, MAKE, some commands like 'cut, grep, awk, git' 
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 从原理上，任何一门语言都可以完成所有的功能，但是不同的语言代价差别很大
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, totally.
 * _Ruby 奥卡姆剃刀原理PK老子PK  Unix
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 你现在做什么？用什么语言？
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你与其纠结这些，还不如去学数据结构和算法分析，更加实用
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: 我现在木工作，目前正打算翻译最新版本的abs-guide
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * _Ruby 他们都提倡  至简,最少. 却不考虑这或许本身与现实可能就是冲突的, 
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: 个人喜好来说，我更喜欢C和C++，虽然我很怕指针——因为用的不好；但是就我自己感觉而言，如果数据结构和算法学习的比较到位的话，学好一个C基本就足够，转到其他语言还是很快的，因为熟悉语法比熟悉算法和结构要容易
<ofan> 等着发明一种语言叫shilang
<hata> 大家学c的时候有什么好案例
<cfy> xiangfu: 知道scanf("%0s"的效果么？
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 大凡懂编程的，都提倡的是：最优、最大性价比；没有人说最简、最少，因为这种定义本来就有问题
<Kandu> ofan: 沒經驗
<cfy> _Ruby: 那是相当的麻烦
<Kandu> ofan: 這個遊戲，玩上了，很難停下來
<AsuraLe> ofan: 什么游戏？
<ofan> Kandu: 对手发展太慢了，而且往后每一局都变得越来越慢
<mayli> sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<ofan> AsuraLe: 文明5
 * _Ruby 用IDE是最简单的,但它不符合One in one, 如果One in one ,那它就不是最简单的,他们的哲学本身就是有矛盾的
<cfy> Kandu: 玩dota?
<kevin__> 我觉得pk这个词不具有传递性，所以A Pk B PK C 不合适
<AsuraLe> ofan: 这种游戏.....时间耗费....
<tusooa> vs
<Kandu> cfy: 喜歡玩能控制多單位的,魔獸 rts, sc rts, 文明這類
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。那我单挑嘛，让你选多个英雄。。。。。我开4个电脑好了。。。
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 编程界本来就有两种发展方式——一种是大而泛(什么都有，但是并不刻意追求效率)，另一种是少而精(只完成一个目标，但是以最高的效率完成)
<_Ruby> Kandu: 你喜欢用汇编Crack程序吗
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，不喜歡玩 dota
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<tusooa> roylez: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa.tk/tree/ 这app为啥会crash
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 我突然想起了庄子的哲学
<Kandu> _Ruby: 不喜歡
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么问主席？perl的？
<tusooa> cfy: heroku
<cfy> tusooa: 不懂
 * _Ruby /me 老子提倡无才,但庄子提倡的是介于才与无才之间
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> Kandu: T_T我的micro sd貌似坏了
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你似乎没理解老子........这是两码东西~~~
<cfy> 还没学好东西，就在谈哲学了？
 * _Ruby 树因有才被砍,鹅因无才被杀
<xiangfu> 老子：无为不治。道可道。。。。
<cfy> xiangfu: 知道scanf("%0s"么？
<cfy> xiangfu: 会什么效果？
<Kandu> cfy: X_X 
<AsuraLe> xiangfu: ....是 道可道，非常道。不要说半句，意思差大了...
<cfy> Kandu: 我跑跑badblock试试，别真坏了 T_T
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 是 道可，道非，常道，
<_Ruby> * _Ruby 树因有才被砍,鹅因无才被杀
<xiangfu> AsuraLe,　名可名，非常名,无名，天地之始。有名，万物之母。故常无欲，以观其妙。常有欲，以观其徼。此两者同，出而异名。
<xiangfu> I like 老子
 * mayli zhe li shi ubuntu-cn me?
<tusooa> mayli: yes
<xiangfu> cfy, scanf("%0s") 不知道。查一查
<tusooa> /join #ubuntu-cn
 * _Ruby 你们看的版本都不是原始的.
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦。觉得发现了个bug.
<xiangfu> 我一般看白话的。：）
<xiangfu> cfy, 什么bug?
<AsuraLe> (11:58:05 AM) Kandu: 
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 是 道可，道非，常道， 你这样断句的话如何解释呢？
<cfy> xiangfu: 用 Kandu 的话说，%0s成了%s
<cfy> xiangfu: http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=13389
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 沒解釋，看你們吹牛，我也胡說着湊一腳
<lubotu2> sourceware.org bug 13389 in libc "scanf "%0s"" [Normal,New: ]
<tusooa> 不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说
<tusooa> "$_"
<AsuraLe> Kandu:  。。。。。。。别乱断句......古语断句不同意思完全不同的..
 * _Ruby 比较接近源本的是战国楚墓出土的竹简版本,而不是你们看的西汉马王堆出土的帛书版本的
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 你的版本不是接近原本的
<tusooa> 古之所谓爹爹，今之所谓fan贼也
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 什么是原始的版本，古中文没有标点的，断句自己断，我只是按照我自己的理解断的句
<xiangfu> 子曰：你们吵吵什么，写代码。
<ofan> 子曰：玩蛋去吧
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 大凡有标点的，都是后人理解后的版本
<xiangfu> that is true ^
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 道可道,非恒道也,因与汉帝刘恒同名,故改为非常道
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 所以说你的版本是错的
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 呵呵~，这是取的近意异声词而已
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 只是这个版本更加为人所知一些，我知道很多东西不准确，不想去深究它~
 * _Ruby 夫兵者,不详之器
<AsuraLe> 没那多功夫
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 兵者，祥乎？邪乎？惟用者之心尔
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 所以你们都曲解了原意,还认为自己是对的,一千人眼中有一千莱特吗
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 字意非心意也~
 * _Ruby 俺左手掂着老子的主简原本,右手掂着旧约的原本,俺估计俺能立地成神,脱离此界而去
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 心善者，闻言亦善；心恶者，闻言亦恶。
 * _Ruby Orz CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> 原来是 CyrusYzGTt 带出来的。。。。
 * _Ruby 俺要修那无上大道,脱离此界而去.
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/heroku-compile
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 两者本至同幽处，其言只为异经途。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在Ubuntu Linux操作系统下安装windows操作系统,达到具备双系统的目的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352531 如何在Ubuntu Linux操作系统下安装windows操作系统,达到具备双系统的目的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hit_jack — 2011-11-06 12:03 
<_Ruby> cfy: 你若能把欧几里得几何原本的第五公设证出来,俺带你一起脱离此界而去,那号称是人类智慧的极限,只有外星人才能证出来
<mayli> [ub]: how to reply??
<[ub]> mayli, 你必须在学校学习。  ㍤ 
<mayli> [ub]: are you a robot??
<mayli> 
<cfy> _Ruby: ignoring you
<tusooa> ub]: 你就是个bot
 * cfy busy
<_Ruby> cfy: 黎曼假想也行
 * ofan 饿了
<tusooa> "<[ub]> mayli, 你必须在学校学习。  ㍤ "
<tusooa> "<[ub]> mayli, 你必须在学校学习。  ㍤ "
 * _Ruby orz CyrusYzGTt
<mayli> tusooa: 过去不是有论坛直接回复的功能么
<tusooa> mayli: 快速回复？
<mayli> tusooa: y
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ .. chrome用了 寡人 10G 內存了
<tusooa> 现在也有啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ...
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<mayli> tusooa: howto?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ alhost ~]$ free -m
<CyrusYzGTt>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15956      15086        869          0        681       3119
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:      11285       4670
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<tusooa> 6=3+2+1
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: about:memory ?
<mayli> tusooa: .?
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 看见本尊,还不行跪拜之礼
<tusooa> mayli: 帖子最底下就有
<mayli> tusooa: 过去不是有论坛直接回复的功能么- in irc
<tusooa> mayli: 那是O_O00那bot
<mayli> tusooa: gua le?
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 放肆！！
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ http://fpaste.org/AamT/
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: about:memory check which plugin or page is bad guy
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ .. almost  flash-plugin
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: as always, flash win!
<Pwnna> flash block
<Pwnna> 我再用
<Pwnna> 在
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ .. flash-plugins 64bit rpm
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你不怕本尊把汝流放至那片羽不浮的弱水里
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 怕啥，，起碼不是 混沌
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你还可以吸弱水之精华，回来再大战三版回合，是吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 額，， 若水三千即紅塵
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 呔,,你这逆子真想去混沌不成
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 最初弱水三千是指银河
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 。。 額 暫時不想
<mike-w> 有熟悉vim的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 洪荒世界的 大羅天
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 洪荒世界的 大羅天 的 一條 河流
<mike-w> vim里代表正在编辑文件名称的环境变量是什么？
<ofan> ttp://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM3Mjg2ODMy.html
<ofan> mike-w: %
<mike-w> ofan: thanks
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 小心本尊把你流放红尘,让你沾惹尘缘,让你永坠轮回,
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 已身在紅塵
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: .....你小说还没看完啊..
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 沾惹尘缘没?
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 好多垃圾小說和太監小說，，也有經典的，，多的是，，怎麼會看完
<mike-w> quit
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么每天都在的啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 工作找到了没
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 要啃老到什么时候啊
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 嗯，，， 沒。。。。 等學完駕駛，，
 * _Ruby 听说CyrusYzGTt是官二代&富二代
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ .. 肯定不是 官二代，， 家裏木有人是官
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你就直接说你是富二代就行了嘛...
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 富就不可能，， 每天晚上 聽到 媽媽 哭 。。 問 哪個狠心的父親 拿錢 可是 十年了，，還是 不給
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你Pa不是镇政府部门跑腿的吗,还养了个小三,不给你生活费
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 嗯，， 那個 垃圾，， 等我 三十歲 陽壽盡 時  會將其 殺死
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你今年就二十五了
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 嗯，， 哪個 垃圾父親， 只有 五年壽命了
 * _Ruby 感觉CyrusYzGTt好可怜
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 有什麼可憐的，， 當故事聽就是
<mike-w> vim 当前文件名不要后缀的呢？
<mike-w> 环境变量
 * _Ruby 号召大家一起捐给CyrusYzGTt 五毛
<AsuraLe> mike-w: 原则上linux的文件名有没有扩展名没有关系
<mike-w> 是
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你不仅仅是啃老，还是啃老母，跟可恶
<microcai> Stifler: hi
<mike-w> 我想给gcc编译一个快捷键
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 捐了五年就死了....没意思...
<Stifler> microcai: HI
<mike-w> map <F5> <ESC>:!gcc -Wall -lm -g % -o ????
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 放開點，， 反正 死了，， 就是死了，，人只有一條生命  幹自己喜歡的事就是
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 死了多可怕
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 滾，， 寡人不需要 別人的施捨，， 嗯 除了 國家
 * _Ruby 同意
<Stifler> ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 宇宙再来N次大爆炸，都不会再有你
 * Stifler 想医肚饿
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯， 所以 就算有個 組織在 進行 毀滅實驗 吾也不會阻制
<ofan> mike-w: %:r
<ofan> mike-w: 具体看 :help <cfile>
<mike-w> ofan, thx
<Kandu> cfy: 呃 debian 是 eglibc..
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊。感觉差不多啊
 * _Ruby 依然坚毅地举起了那柔弱的小手,我要代表人类捐给CyrusYzGTt哥哥五个前面是一后面是菊花的硬币
<Stifler> CyrusYzGTt怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 額，， 滾以邊去，， 
<Kandu> cfy: 那，該到 eglibc.org 報了，不過估計 glibc 也有這個問題
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<Stifler> 谁装了rhythmbox?
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你眼镜多少度
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ right 3xx left 43x
<AsuraLe> Stifler:me
<Stifler> AsuraLe: 把电台里的Absolute radio的地址给我发下
<AsuraLe> Stifler: 但是我没用那些
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 前天看了一本很垃圾的小说 尘缘,你看过没有啊
<Stifler> AsuraLe: o
<AsuraLe> 我就拿它放本地歌曲而已
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ .. 木有
<Stifler> AsuraLe: 你点一下“电台”，右击"absolute radio"－“属性”，就看到地址了
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 真的很垃圾,建议你看下,
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 沒空
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你在忙什么
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ GPU 加速 網頁 遊戲。。
<microcai> _Ruby: CyrusYzGTt 在忙着实习
<microcai> _Ruby: 刚买的娃娃
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不是
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 你有娃娃了,果然是紧跟ee脚步呀,不愧号称是ee在哪建窝,你也要在哪建窝
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ .. 什麼 娃娃 可以 吃麼？。
<CyrusYzGTt> 娃娃魚？？
<AsuraLe> Stifler: ==
<Stifler> AsuraLe: 好
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 吃你自己吧, (突然感觉好像在哪听过这一句话,哦,我想起来了,是在Catch me if you can里)
<hata> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0193/v/swf/loader.swf?VideoIDS=XMzE5NzYyMDM2&embedid=NTguNjIuMjE0LjE5NAI3OTk0MDUwOQIC   windows 8 窗口管理有了很大的进步
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ?? 翻譯。。
<AsuraLe> Stifler: 我只有 radio，没有 absolute radio，而在radio里有四个absolute radio，两个80’s 两个90‘s
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • vimrepress发表报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352542 BlogList是正常的 而发表文章是会报错: Screenshot-1.png 另外打开博客的文章列表后，按回车编辑，然后:BlogPreview publish 不会报错，提示 Post edited and published ID=1870 但打开博客却发现文章没有任何更改。。。。 有没有遇到类似问题的朋友？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<Stifler> AsuraLe: 哦，那算了，我自己装一个吧，谢啦
<AsuraLe> Stifler:  还有两个pop, 两个 rock'n roll
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: Leonardo和Tom 演的一部电影, Catch me if you can
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你双显卡切换折腾好了？
<wzssyqa> 一个程序的确链接了某个库，可是ldd却不报这个库，为什么？
<ofan> 没调用那个库接口？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 调用了啊
<microcai> wzssyqa: 那是不可能的。
<wzssyqa> microcai: https://github.com/wzssyqa/ho22bus 你编译这个看看，依赖 gstreamer 不
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ,, 翻譯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .嗯
<wzssyqa> microcai: 可是我，的确调用了gstreamer放wav
<wzssyqa> microcai: 也的确有声音
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 80486 的时候 CPU 连散热片都没有 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..??
<_Ruby> microcai: Catch me if you can翻译下
<microcai> _Ruby: ?
<_Ruby> microcai: 翻译给CyrusYzGTt
<sdl_init> wzssyqa: 重量级啊，configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.22 or later.  (intltool 0.41.1)
 * _Ruby 感觉 The graduate这部电影不错
<wzssyqa> sdl_init: autoreconf
<sdl_init> wzssyqa: ./autogen.sh: line 28: intltoolize: command not found
 * _Ruby 正在听 The sound of silence
 * Stifler Listening
 * _Ruby 正在听Drop the world  Lil Wayne ft. Eminem
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome-terminal下中文怎么配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352546 用的startx的 方式启动 gnome3 所以编辑下 ~/.xinitrc 如下 Code: #!/bin/sh # # ~/.xinitrc fcitx & xbindkeys & export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 export LC_ALL="zh_CN.UTF-8" exec ck-launch-session gnome-session 编辑了local.gen 下添加下 中文支持 保持rc.conf 不变 然后startx all ok 但是重启下 界 ...
<sdl_init> wzssyqa: 我看这已经无以为继了，不如你重写一个吧。。。
 * _Ruby 水果妹Katy Perry Last friday night
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitabuddha> 请教校内的新鲜事如何导出成rss
<hutong236> 新鲜事,是什么啊
<namoamitabuddha> ......
<namoamitabuddha> 就是所谓的"人人"
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<hutong236> 呵呵，还没有用过了
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<hutong236> 太out了啊
 * _Ruby is gone
 * Stifler Crashed,rebooting
<iGoogle> 沉默的15分钟 cfy 给一个可以的url
<cfy> iGoogle: let me check out
<hutong236> 呵呵
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像没。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你上次还说有
<cfy> iGoogle: 是有的。然后被和谐了
<cfy> iGoogle: 估计持续了一天可以看。。。。然后都没了。
<sdl_init> wzssyqa: ldd ho22bus::libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 (0xb6d83000)
<iGoogle> 另一些员工表示：为什么男士卖内裤的时候，不标注他们的JJ 大小呐？
<cfy> iGoogle: 电影院没？
<wzssyqa> sd
<wzssyqa> sdl_init: 额，你那里有？
<sdl_init> wzssyqa: 是啊
<iGoogle> 附近的一个电影院，还没取得播放资格。
<pocoyo> .
 * pocoyo test
<wzssyqa> pocoyo test ok
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 不 ok.
<pocoyo> cfy: erc-highlight-nicknames 这个怎么把 erc-pals 的颜色弄没了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没用过
<pocoyo> cfy: 那你用的哪个？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没颜色啊。默认的，我在用
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你这个 记录条数多的时候 上下翻页的时候会不会 感觉卡？
<cfy> iGoogle: 让 roylez 去电影院，拍。。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 现在2840条，无压力
<cfy> pocoyo: 一直按住，可以感觉到翻一段，会停一下
<pocoyo> cfy: 默认的这么难看 也真难为你了。
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> pocoyo: 给我看看你的
<pocoyo_> test 主席 roylez 
<pocoyo_> test lubotu2 
<pocoyo> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/Yxrgu.png
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 解压/压缩中文文件名压缩包不乱码的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352549 自带的档案管理器里中文的文件名全部成了 口口口 就是乱码。 给新手们说说吧：用ARK解压/压缩就不会乱码的。 Code: sudo apt-get install ark 看看我的ARK支持的文件类型：ark.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ce L-sky — 2011-11-06 13:51 
<Kandu> cfy: 剛試了 glibc 2.14(current stable)，同樣問題, 好歹不算報錯地方
<iGoogle> cfy: 他那破手机，拍毛。摄像头都没
<kowalski_> ...
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cfy> iGoogle: 买正版dvd算了。。。
<iGoogle> 台机没光驱
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/182723
<Stifler> 哈哈哈
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 拜神
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 有啥电影共享的没
<iGoogle> MimeType=image/jpeg;image/png;image/gif;
<iGoogle> 为什么nautilus里面，png的就是无效。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/182724
<adam8157> touparx: 
<adam8157> sorry
<nafeng> 各位中午好！
<Stifler> 善
<sdl_init> 忽然想到还没吃午饭。。。
<nafeng> 2点了，还没吃午饭
<tenzu> 神菊痒么?
<sdl_init> nafeng: 刚10点吃的早饭
<Stifler> ...
<nafeng> 周末就是自由啊
<Stifler> 12点才起
<nafeng> 我第一次来
<nafeng> 用linux时间也不长，聊天室这个真有趣
<MartinYu> [ub]:  你是一个好人
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<nafeng> ／topic
<[ub]> MartinYu, 我的性别是女性。  ㍦ 
<iGoogle> tenzu: 有人欺负你的头像
<tenzu> iGoogle: 就是你
<iGoogle> 我帮你反击了
<MartinYu> [ub]: 我又没说你是男的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 屁, 你丑化了
<tusooa> > '道可道，非常道' * 500
<iGoogle> 胡说
<ofan> > 'ofan是帅哥' * 10
<tenzu> iGoogle: gimp改的跟长了胡子一样
<[ub]> ofan, ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥ofan是帅哥
<ofan> [ub]: 乖
<iGoogle> 本来就不男不女。我弱化下。 lol
<Stifler> 'c' * 2
<[ub]> ofan, 好吧。  ㍦ 
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我找胸毛男来爆你菊
<ofan> 谁是胸毛男？
<iGoogle> 他找被踩得不说话了的。
<iGoogle> 早
<ofan> 谁是胸毛男？
<iGoogle> ofan: 就那处男 jyf
<tenzu> iGoogle: 他会回来的
<iGoogle> 昨天还被 gedxxx bs了的
<ofan> 。。。
<microcai> iGoogle:  jyf 早就失身了
<ofan> iGoogle: 你怎么知道他是处男
<imtxc> 两块硬盘 用的光驱位硬盘里面的系统 为什么另一块硬盘也一直转呢。。
<microcai> ofan: iGoogle 是女的？
<iGoogle>   ljj_jjl2008 在讽刺你。 tenzu
<ofan> microcai: 有可能
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你去灭了他/她/它
<iGoogle> ofan: 自己看log
<microcai> imtxc:  是不带节能的硬盘吧？
<microcai> imtxc:  试试  hdparam -S /dev/sdb
<ofan> imtxc: 跟硬盘电源管理模式有关
<imtxc> microcai: 不知道啊，反正一直转呢。
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊。
<iGoogle> 薇菜终于憋不住。跑这边了？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<microcai> iGoogle: 一直在这边啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 有url？
<cfy> iGoogle: 程序跑好慢T_T
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个没
<iGoogle> lisp?
<imtxc> microcai: 那个命令 是什么意思呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 我的问题。。。
<cfy> 额。。。。为啥我的程序很开心的跑在cpu 50%.....
<cfy> 我去
<xiong> йиИЙкяЮ
<iGoogle> file:///home/eexp/%E9%9F%B3%E4%B9%90/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%20-%20%D0%AF%20%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B1%D0%BB%D1%8E%20%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B1%D1%8F.mp3
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • chromium新建标签页的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352555 从更新源里安装了chromium之后，是正常的 登陆google帐号把书签扩展以及设置什么的同步下来之后，新建标签页的时候就出问题了。 如下： 我在工作区1打开了chromium，新建标签页之后，chromium就被最小化了，再点却点不开了，后来找到切换到 ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<flh> hi
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍦ 
<cfy> flh: 大叔？
<flh> 我是bot
<flh> ssh工具能不能传送音频？
<Stifler> LinuxMint 12 released..
 * oh_no oh no
<loiac> 谁知道pdf怎么转成odt么？
<oh_no> 我只知道把odt转化为pdf，把pdf转化为odt感觉原理上是不行的
<AireadFan> 请教一下：`fstab-decode' 是干吗用的。 直接用 umount 不行吗？
<caleb-> loiac: 只能 extract data, 排版啥的会乱
<pocoyo> !bot |pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<loiac> 我看国外的论坛说那个什么cari什么的图书管理软件可以转  不过我不想装了
<loiac> 我主要是想保留格式   要是文本的话直接复制粘贴就好了
<AireadFan> 木有人理我，继续学习
<caleb-> loiac: 转 pdf 易，从 pdf 转难
<loiac> 呵呵  所以才问么   容易的话一google就有了
<oh_no> 有些pdf文件连复制都不行
<loiac> 那好似那时图片吧？
<loiac> calibre  就是这个
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 【新手求助】问几个关于图形界面的问题。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352559 1。。。 我的图形界面没有左侧的ubuntu自带的启动器，也没有顶部的任务栏，还好有底部的dock面板，不过窗口都没有标题栏，也没有边界修饰，何解？ 而且，原来正常的时候，无论登录时选的是 cairo-dock还是 ubuntu, ...
<jjdl> 有什么命令可以最小话指定的程序窗口？
<caleb-> jjdl: wmctrl
<jjdl> xx
<ofan> oo
<ofan> xx
<Stifler> xxxxxx
<jjdl> ??????????
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE5Njk5ODc2.html
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: (慘絕人寰) 父母假裝吃光子女的萬聖節糖果 (中文字幕) - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<imadper> iGoogle: 神,话说,我用file::copy里面提供的copy函数,有办法copy到一个远程主机吗?就是第二个参数那里填上一个socket的句柄?
<jjdl> ubuntu 怎么设置鼠标单键模式，偶滴鼠标只有一个左键...
<ofan> magic mouse?
<imadper> 有会perl的不?求教一个东西
<Christophe> shell脚本中有一句 "${!OPTIND}" ，那个感叹号加在里面就看不明白了，求教，谢谢
<imadper> 我想用file::copy里面的copy函数来拷贝东西到一个socket的句柄里面,然后想在远程把句柄生成一个文件
<imadper> 应该怎么做?
<jjdl> !不是否定意思么？
<Christophe> OPTIND这个变量的值是数字
<jjdl> 我这儿加上！就什么都不显示了
<Christophe> 你写了个例子？
<jjdl> ooo=100；echo ${!ooo}
<jjdl> 显示为空
<jjdl> echo ${ooo} 显示100
<Christophe> 我在看这个例子http://stackoverflow.com/questions/402377/using-getopts-in-bash-shell-script-to-get-long-and-short-command-line-options/7680682#7680682
<[ub]> Christophe ⇪ t: unix - Using getopts in bash shell script to get long and short command line options - Stack Overflow
<Christophe> 最后一个脚本
<Christophe> 这样写不是很奇怪嘛
<[ub]> 新 GTK+和QT • c语言函数申明 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352566 前段时间在看wget1.5.3 代码时发现在声明函数代码中总是有PARAMS 如：char *time_str PARAMS ((time_t *)); 这是怎么一回事？？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinalxuserysy — 2011-11-06 15:45 
<jjdl> 搞不懂
<jjdl> 运行起来，没什么效果
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<jjdl> 我用的是xubuntu 11.04 GUN bash 4.2.8
<Christophe> 好吧，自己再琢磨
<caleb-> jjdl: GNU not GUN
<Christophe> 等等，还有个"${optspec:0:1}"，这个也看不懂什么意思
<jjdl> 截取字符串
<jjdl> 从optspec的第0位开始，截取1个字符 
<Christophe> 谢谢
<jjdl> :P
<dante_94> 哈哈 我又来了
<cjxgm> fbterm 要怎样开启抗锯齿？
<jjdl> wmctrl -r Onboard -b toggle,hidden 这条命令为什么不能最小化 Onboard 
<AireadFan> shell script:  [ "abc" == "abc" ] 的返回值为0， if [ "abc" == "abc" ]; then 就会执行，  那 if 0; then 为什么不会执行啊
<cjxgm> AireadFan: 是“返回值”是0，而不是内容是0
<jiero> hi
<jjdl> 有人会用wmctrl 这个么？
<jjdl> 怎么隐藏窗口
<[ub]> jiero, 好  ㍨ 
<AireadFan> cjxgm, 它们有什么区别，或者说shell如何知道这个‘0’ 是返回值还是内容？
<cjxgm> AireadFan: 返回值是放在 $? 里的，内容不是
<AireadFan> cjxgm, 谢谢，了解
<straybirdsnest_> 呃，大家好，新人一只，不知道这边怎么样。
<jiero> pocoyo:  do you consider "center of Window Thumb" a good place for "Close Button"?
<gebjgd> 好大一只
<jiero> straybirdsnest_: hi, welcome
<gebjgd> servus
<jiero> gebjgd:  Ill return gaming via Kernel Panic in 3 days. Install it and see you in germany server.
<gebjgd> jiero 你慢慢玩吧
<jiero> gebjgd: :S
<gebjgd> 那垃圾游戏
<straybirdsnest_> 最近才从虚拟机上面转到这边，从win里装的。
<gebjgd> aura dione 风格不错
<jiero> gebjgd:  Do you play http://openra.res0l.net/?
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: OpenRA - Home
<metbsd> how you play samba rm files with moboplayer
<gebjgd> jiero 那我不如直接win跑
<jiero> gebjgd: ignore me, I forgot you only play singleplayer.
<Stifler>  /join #av-cn
<jiero> st
<jiero> Stifler:  whos thre?
<gebjgd> jiero 姐裸
<straybirdsnest_> 。。。。
<gebjgd> 裸姐
<straybirdsnest_> 少了个u吧
<Stifler> jiero: nobody,just you
<gebjgd> 少什么u？
<straybirdsnest_> ruo
<straybirdsnest_>  拼音的话，luo了，miss了
<jiero> Stifler:  come over here and look
<gebjgd> 他是南方人。有口音
<gebjgd> l r 不分
<jiero> gebjgd: WOW
<straybirdsnest_> 不至于吧，嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg servus
<tenzu> 罗姐和罗宾姐
<alvin_rxg> gruß gott
<jiero> tenzu: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 准备买 x101
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 考虑完了就买，不然啥时候出个新的了，你又得考虑了
<wujie> hello
<jiero> wujie: hello
<gebjgd> 出新的就买新的
<straybirdsnest_> welcome
<gebjgd> wujie 舞姐
<straybirdsnest_> 。。。。。。。。你们故意的吧
<wujie> 问一下fedora对arm支持 么
<gebjgd> jiero 基儿喔
<metbsd> 索尼的笔记本真漂亮
<gebjgd> wujie 不支持
<metbsd> 什么牌子的笔记本屏幕最漂亮啊，除了苹果
<jiero> wujie:  you can find unofficial port
<straybirdsnest_> sony的本本想装个内存条都无奈的路过，唉
<wujie> 哦，想移植ubuntu到安卓设备，不知道是否可行
<gebjgd> wujie arm debian
<jiero> wujie:  http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<gebjgd> wujie ubuntu是debian 所以显然没有问题
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/254
<gebjgd> kevin 肏
<gebjgd> xd
<gebjgd> XD
<wujie> 也就是说安卓设备支持ubuntu？
<gebjgd> kevin肏
<gebjgd> wujie 你刚知道？
<Stifler> ..
<gebjgd> wujie 我现在就是用arm和你聊天
<gebjgd> arm debian
<jiero> wujie:  Nvidia Driver for ARM linux release 2011-07-31
<straybirdsnest_> 先准备去吃饭了，乃们慢慢聊吧，有空继续折腾折腾。
<wujie> 我想在安卓设备上纠结ubuntu了
<gebjgd> 根本不用纠结
<gebjgd> 直接有img
<gebjgd> 下载装上就行了
<gebjgd> 你什么都不用干
<wujie> 主要是怎么你弄？替换么？
<jiero> wujie:  install guide.............
<gebjgd> 什么怎么弄？
<gebjgd> 去看wiki 安装向导
<gebjgd> 简单的要死
<wujie> 引导
<straybirdsnest_> 对了，说来按照一些帖子撞了gnome3和gnome-shell 扩展，但是在TweakTools里面扩展那一栏还是一片空白是神马情况？
<Stifler> -.-
<if_else> 各位兄台，aptitude 没有 dist-upgrade 版本之间升级关键词啊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问transmission无法下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352580 Ubuntu10.04 Transmission 2.33 现象是所有种子都是空闲，并且tracker里显示无计划更新，还有个邪门的事，种子无法暂停，点暂停没有任何反应，也无法本地校验。 一次开机之后，还好好的，关掉程序，又打开就一直这样，重启也无效。 求教方家， ...
<if_else> 各位，aptitude 没有 dist-update 关键字啊
<metbsd> 为啥索尼内存不能升级？
<MaskRay> cfy: Prolog 不错，正好在学逻辑
<William-pan> dist-upgrade
<William-pan> 也没吗
<if_else> William-pan: 兄，我man 了一下，好像 aptitude dist-upgrade=full-upgrade
<William-pan> dist-update也只是读取包不会安装的吧
<metbsd> 现在到底该买什么本啊，纠结
<jjdl> 毫无疑问，买个带触屏的
<jjdl> 现在触屏才是王道
<metbsd> 触屏不如买平板电脑
<gebjgd> ä¹°asus x101
<gebjgd> 触屏没用
<jjdl> 现在只是软件少
<gebjgd> 够小够清够薄
<gebjgd> 软件多了也没用。还是键盘快
<William-pan> 买个air
<William-pan> 华硕也出薄的了
<jjdl> 支持国产
<gebjgd> 已经出了
<metbsd> 触屏和键盘结合起来就好了
<William-pan> 山寨的air
<gebjgd> 那就买个htc
<jjdl> asus t101mt
<gebjgd> 触屏加键盘
<William-pan> 买多大屏
<jjdl> 便携？
<gebjgd> t系列不够薄
<metbsd> htc性价比太低了
<gebjgd> X101不错
<jjdl> 12寸比较好
<William-pan> 笔记本还是平板
<gebjgd> metbsd 你那么有钱还在乎这个
<gebjgd> sonynidoukaolv
<gebjgd> sony 你都考虑
<William-pan> 卖个ipad2，然后配个蓝牙键盘和蓝牙鼠标，解决
<gebjgd> sony 性价比更低
<yujinnboy> 等语音识别技术足够强大时,还要什么键盘.正常人都用嘴说拉
<metbsd> 我缺钱啊
<jjdl> ipad 系统不好
<gebjgd> 太傻了吧。。出门还拎个键盘
<gebjgd> siri就是屎
<jjdl> 听不懂中国话
<William-pan> 那就不能买平板
<metbsd>  我是怕买到个烂屏
<gebjgd> ibm viavoice 2000年的时候就有了
<jjdl> 有软键盘卖啊
<gebjgd> 市场就不认可
<William-pan> 要带键盘那就只有买笔电
<gebjgd> jjdl 拉屎的时候怎么用？
<William-pan> 不可能买平板的
<gebjgd> jjdl 软键盘放哪儿？
<jjdl> 是==放胳膊上
<jjdl> 贴墙上
<metbsd> 所以才考虑索尼的
<gebjgd> 用舌头按？
<jjdl> 腿上
<gebjgd> 腿上要放ipad
<jjdl> ....
<gebjgd> 除非你是蛋高叔叔
<gebjgd> 腿长
<jjdl> 拉屎看手机吧
<gebjgd> 还是小上网本实用些
<jjdl> è½»
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？
<gebjgd> 手机打字慢啊
<jjdl> 晕
<cfy> MaskRay: 我写个程序。。。发现4G不够用了 T——T
<gebjgd> 除非有实体键盘
<gebjgd> 不过也不爽
<gebjgd> htc desire z 路过
<MaskRay> cfy: 内存？什么程序？
<William-pan> 这样吧，你去买个一般的薄笔记本，然后换固态硬盘，升到8g内存
<cfy> MaskRay:  广告匹配的
<MaskRay> cfy: 离散数学正好在学逻辑，就突然想到了这么个语言
<cfy> MaskRay: 文本匹配
<gebjgd> +1
<MaskRay> cfy: 题目？
<William-pan> 这样速度快，8g内存也该够了
<cfy> MaskRay: 没啥题目，玩的。
<gebjgd> 薄笔记本
<gebjgd> 没必要8g
<tusooa> cfy: 广告咋匹配
<gebjgd> 2g够了
<cfy> MaskRay: 放了1万个广告。。。发现内存不够了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 让人匹配？
<jjdl> 1g的路过
<cfy> 1万分别和8000个文章计算相似读。。。。。。
<cfy> 跑了一会后。。。没内存了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 那可以几百个的轮着来啊。
<cfy> tusooa: 有算法的，要看么？
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<gebjgd> 跑瘟鸡怎么也要2g
<MaskRay> cfy: 1万个广告的程度？
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 1万个广告的长度？
<gebjgd> 跑linux桌面 1g足矣
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。就是google的推广链接的。
<jjdl> 还是安桌系统好用
<jjdl> 可惜手机用的
<Stifler> -------------------------------------------------------------
<MaskRay> cfy: strstr?
<gebjgd> 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 自动机
<gebjgd> 字符匹配
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 
<MaskRay> Android wifi 坏了
<gebjgd> 硬件问题吧
<gebjgd> 啥牌子的
<jjdl> 同问
<MaskRay> samsung galaxy s i9001 plus
<MaskRay> 能扫描出AP，但是无法连接
<gebjgd> 你自己刷了机器？
<jjdl> wifi密码什么模式？
<MaskRay> loop (obtaining address... disconnected... scanning)
<MaskRay> 这三这状态不断循环
<MaskRay> 这三个状态不断循环
<gebjgd> 去修
<jjdl> 手机有一些wifi密码模式不支持
<MaskRay> 上周二突然出问题了，之前可以用
<jjdl> 自己的路由？
<MaskRay> 尝试过多个ssid了
<Kandu> cfy: 有回覆了
<gebjgd> 那就是坏了
<gebjgd> 硬件必然有坏的和故障的
<gebjgd> 送修就是了
<tusooa> cfy: 你那代码啥意思额
<gebjgd> eyephone 返修率更高。还贵
<tusooa> cfy: 调用~/.bin/stemwords进行匹配？
 * Kandu cfy: 剛按他說的看了看 c99 標準 7.19.6.2 節  An optional nonzero decimal integer that specifies the maximum field width
<MaskRay> tusooa: 代码在哪里？
<tusooa> https://github.com/chenfengyuan/match-advertisement/blob/master/wiki-match.lisp
<tusooa> ?
<jjdl> 是不是装什么软件，把驱动搞坏了？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.看到了。我们忘记看标准了
<Kandu> 可惡 man 啊
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: 代码不重要。。。你们要论文么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥strstr?
<Kandu> 應該說寫 man 的那人可惡
<cfy> Kandu: ++1
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cfy> tusooa: snowball的stem
<pocoyo> MaskRay: test
<cfy> tusooa: 就是把单词的变形比如tests变成test
<MaskRay> pocoyo: ?
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 没啥
<cfy> 我把数量减少试试
<Stifler> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<Zypeh> 为什么/etc/里面有两个shadow文件？？
<Zypeh> 一个是shadow,一个是shadow-
<alvin_rxg> Zypeh: man 5 shadow
<cfy> 谁有装机的经验？
<cfy> 求装机列表
<christophe> shell脚本里可以像C里面while (ret = fun ()){...}这样先赋值再判断的写法嘛？谢谢
<_llovzy_> d
<Stifler> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352584 最近在看Ubuntu linux 在网上下了个Ubuntu linux 11.10，怎么有好多东西都找不到了呢？比如说iptables.怎样才能把Ubuntu linux 给搞定呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 brmmt — 2011-11-06 18:09 
<christophe> ？？
<jiero> 可以吗？
<jiero> 正常工作了。
<jiero> 懒得编译，用下别人的windows测试spring新引擎——
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩KernelPanic
<alvin_rxg> 我不想 panic
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 原来编程这么麻烦啊。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 今天第一次尝试。。。
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 尝试编一个 GNOME-Shell-Extension，仅仅替代已有的模块，就是把关闭按钮移动到clone窗口图片的中间
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这样我都搞不定。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> f17 將 木有 fallback 模式
<alvin_rxg> 不是 js 搞定么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: js不是编程么。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那么我死了。
<alvin_rxg> ？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为什么打 ？呢
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 下载完毕了，看看 Kernel Panic在上网本上运行速度多么快。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: multithreaded 的程序是使用哪类硬件功能加速呢？
<metbsd> 这手机听会歌就没电了
<alpha090> !4w
<alpha090> all bots dead...
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何去掉一个文件夹及下面所有子文件夹里*.txt的可执行权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352595 如题。我想让一个文件夹（从windows下拷过来的）下面非常多的子文件夹包含的很多的txt文本文档去掉可执行权限，How? 统计信息: 发表于 由 iniway — 2011-11-06 19:14 
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gcell> 求教，goagent可以做认证设置不？几个朋友分享，但是不想被朋友分享给他们的朋友，不然流量受不了
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna
<wujie> .youtube怎么上去啊
 * sssm 360p的youtube看着真欢乐
 * CyrusYzGTt 吾一般看 1080p的 木有就 720p 再木有就 460p 再 木有就 360p 再木有就 ，，只能默認了
<caleb-> sssm: 现在 360p 一般都是是最低分辨率啊
<caleb-> sssm: 只有旧影片才有小于 360p 的
<sssm> caleb-: 您老人家给个ssh呗
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 默认一般至少都有 360p
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. 我看過。。某些 國家上傳的，，貌似 ，，都低於260p..
<caleb-> youtube 貌似支持 4k video 的
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 看youtube好欢乐一
<caleb-> 4096xXXX 之类的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你被禁了了？
<sssm> caleb-: 您老人家给个呗，您一定有VPS之类的，免费提供个呗
<sssm> mugebjgd: op被禁？
<caleb-> sssm: ofan 有在卖
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 又看到德国美娇娘
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg ?????
<alvin_rxg> ？？？
<sssm> caleb-: 俺想要你的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你刚才被禁
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<mugebjgd> 没有op了？
<mugebjgd> 下来了？
<mugebjgd> 因为啥啊？
<mugebjgd> 腐败啊？
<sssm> youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=KV2ssT8lzj8
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg XD
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=KV2ssT8lzj8
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Eminem - No Love (Explicit Version) ft. Lil Wayne
<gcell> caleb-: vps开多了ssh不是容易被封账号么？
<sssm> caleb-: 网速太给力了，480p的也很流畅
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你的op没了？
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<mugebjgd> 还是咋的？刚才看到一条消息
<alvin_rxg> 啥消息
<caleb-> sssm: cache 完再看的话，4k 都流畅
<mugebjgd> 什么你的账号
<mugebjgd> 你的ip啥的
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<mugebjgd> 那是什么东西？
<gcell> burst的VPS抽风还真是有点频繁
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你被阿荣爱抚了？
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<mugebjgd> 还是阿荣爱抚你了？
<William-pan> os x下有什么翻墙的软件吗
<mugebjgd> William-pan 有钱人
<William-pan> 没钱
<mugebjgd> William-pan 没钱用有钱人的系统
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ///
<William-pan> 盗版
<alvin_rxg> 他那是两块钱一斤的苹果
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 闲的蛋疼
<William-pan> 还是涂蜡的苹果
<mugebjgd> William-pan 嘿苹果？ 赞
<Colin-shzsc> Windows 如果不是盗版的缘故没钱人也用不起
<mugebjgd> Colin-shzsc oem
<mugebjgd> Colin-shzsc 遍地是
<MaskRay> gebjgd: 我的手机能自己建立ap，这样看来硬件应该没问题
<William-pan> 现在苹果不也是遍地了吗
<William-pan> 我去徐家汇看看，人人都拿苹果
<MaskRay> gebjgd: 我觉得是 dhcp 的问题
<William-pan> 连学生卖菜，都是
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=VA770wpLX-Q
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Dr. Dre - I Need A Doctor (Explicit) ft. Eminem, Skylar Grey
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ??
<mugebjgd> William-pan  。。。。。。
<William-pan> 你们有vpn地址吗，给一个吧
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 有youtube看，好快乐
<mugebjgd> MaskRay 换个路由
<Colin-shzsc> mugebjgd: 额额，怎么把这个忘了，我自己就是因为不想浪费正版的 windows 所以还把坑爹的 vista 给留着
<MaskRay> mugebjgd: 不是路由的问题（笔记本能连）
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ..
<mugebjgd> MaskRay 在别的无线也这样？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 上网本能运行。另外，我发现评测得到结果是 双核心 N450 Atom= Celeron M 1.4Ghz。。。
<archl> lol
<mugebjgd> archl 你要看功耗
<MaskRay> mugebjgd: 都是这样，笔记本能连、其他人的手机能连，但我的手机不行
<archl> mugebjgd: 你要看年代。。。
<mugebjgd> archl 买上网本的有几个是看性能的
<archl> mugebjgd: 那也不能超不过自家5年前的底端CPU啊。
<mugebjgd> archl 相同的性能 更小的体积 更少的功耗 就是进步
<mugebjgd> MaskRay 去送修吧
<archl> mugebjgd: 工艺进步了，没有那个比较性。
<MaskRay> mugebjgd: 多麻烦，
<mugebjgd> MaskRay 赶快去买彩票。绝对能中
<MaskRay> mugebjgd: linux的dhcp问题，那些人能解决？
<mugebjgd> archl 所以说你的比较就是错的
<mugebjgd> MaskRay 所以记住了 别买棒子的东西
<archl> MaskRay: 买棒子的绝对不能买 LG的。
<caleb-> 别买棒子的东西++
<MaskRay> archl: 那么买什么好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • sudo cat /etc/shadow显示有很多用户，求解释 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352601 Code: kell@kell:~$ sudo cat /etc/shadow [sudo] password for kell: root:!:15252:0:99999:7::: daemon:*:15239:0:99999:7::: bin:*:15239:0:99999:7::: sys:*:15239:0:99999:7::: sync:*:15239:0:99999:7::: games:*:15239:0:99999:7::: man:*:15239:0:99999:7::: lp:*:15239:0:99999:7::: mail:*:15239:0:99999:7::: ne ...
<MaskRay> 买同胞的东西？
<archl> MaskRay: 恩。
<archl> MaskRay: 你说对了
<sssm> 水果姐的 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQsh6ciXuc
<archl> MaskRay: 你也可以使用欧洲的，东南亚的，北美的。
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Katy Perry - The One That Got Away (Trailer)
<archl> sssm: 又是你。。。
<archl> lol
<sssm> archl: 怎么了
<archl> sssm: 我记得上次你也发了这个人的视频
<sssm> archl: 作为好不容易能上网的人来说，尽一切可能让那些不能上youtube的人感到羡慕嫉妒恨，哈哈
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 汝羡慕嫉妒恨俺不
<archl> sssm: 。。。
<caleb-> sssm: 在这不能看 youtube 的是绝对少数
 * sssm 哈哈哈
<archl> sssm: 你是  ofan ?
<caleb-> sssm: 完全无法让人羡慕嫉妒恨
<archl> 不会的。
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 不，，俺還有個 本來爲上 f8 套子的 代理，， 一直木有動用
<archl> sssm: 你是什么？
<mugebjgd> .....破网络
<sssm> caleb-: 俺知道，俺只是想让 CyrusYzGTt 羡慕嫉妒恨
<mugebjgd> 掉了
<archl> mugebjgd: 掉哪里去了？
<sssm> archl: im not ofan
<caleb-> sssm: youtube 支持 4096 x 2304
 * archl 发现Celeron M 2Ghz就和 P4 3.06 Ghz相当了。。。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ??
<caleb-> sssm: 等你能流畅看 4096 x 2304 再来炫耀吧 XD
<sssm> caleb-: 你有好东西不贡献个，鄙视你
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 我们一起向 caleb- 要个ssh吧
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ sssm 要吾跟汝要ssh
<sssm> caleb-: 给吾个能看 4096 * 2304的SSH
<sssm> caleb-: 快点贡献个
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 他哑巴了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ caleb- 陽痿了
<mugebjgd> archl 掉到你怀里了
<sssm> caleb-: ä½  yang wei le
<archl> mugebjgd: ？？？
<archl> mugebjgd: 什么？
<mugebjgd> archl 裸姐
<archl> mugebjgd: ？
 * mugebjgd 对裸姐抛了个媚眼
<sssm> archl: 裸姐？
<mugebjgd> archl 爽么 裸姐
<archl> mugebjgd:  你今天找茬。。。
<sssm> archl: 无牙的裸姐
<archl> sssm: 。。。。。
 * mugebjgd 坏笑
<archl> 准备无视两格
<sssm> archl: 裸姐真是马甲多呀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你今天不出去？
 * sssm 求裸姐的果照
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 还和你的2个室友搞3P
<sssm> caleb-: 你丫的说句话呀
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  caleb- 真萎缩了
<archl> sssm: 笨死了，他说的你都信。
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 
<sssm> archl: 你不是裸姐
<archl> sssm: 额是男人裸照也不能给。
<mugebjgd> sssm 裸姐不会承认的
 * sssm 话说这两天没看见裸姐，莫非裸姐被包养了
<mugebjgd> sssm archl = luojie dune
 * sssm 裸姐，你现在在谁的床上呻吟呀，嘿嘿，（感觉太邪恶了）
<archl> sssm:  你在叫谁？
<archl> gebjgd: 话说destine 回国了。
<archl> gebjgd:  aron 一直没动静，没存在感。。。
<archl> lol
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ImCpNqbJw&feature=grec_index
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Diddy - Dirty Money - Coming Home ft. Skylar Grey
<sssm> archl: happyaron?
<mugebjgd> archl 我在这里
<mugebjgd> archl 那个号是在家里的
<archl> mugebjgd: 。。。
<archl> mugebjgd: lol
<archl> mugebjgd: 我都没注意到。。。
<sssm> archl:  aron 是 happyaron吗
<archl> sssm: 恩
<archl> sssm: 你是恶棍不？
<sssm> archl: 汗，俺是群众，不是恶棍，话说happyaron曾经给过俺OpenSSH，不过俺当时给弄丢了，好后悔，你再给俺个呗
<archl> sssm: 不会，我不会用 ssh
<sssm> archl: jiero....
 * adam8157 如果第一次看请您下载无插件插件
<flh> hi
<MartinYu> kk:  早上好
<kk> flh, 好  ㍬ 
<flh> MartinYu: 明天好
<MartinYu> kk: 非常好。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在Ubuntu 11.10中安装Tweak http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352604 不知道有没有同学直接安装0.5X版本的Tweak，然后出现莫名其妙的问题。比如更新失败，或不能更新。经差证，试因为ubuntu-tweak的版本不对引起的。Tweak支持11.10的版本还在测试中（Beta），不过也可以使用。安装方法如下： Code: sudo add-apt-reposito ...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlFICkY1uDA&feature=topvideos_comedy
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - (慘絕人寰) 父母假裝吃光子女的萬聖節糖果 (中文字幕)
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 給吾 youku 的url
<alvin_rxg> "请您下载无插件插件" ???????????
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sssm> alvin_rxg: 那就是无插件的插件
<Kandu> adam8157: 在 360buy 2號下的單子，現在還未出庫。它一向如此麼？
<adam8157> Kandu: no 我在北京 一般都是第二天早上就送到
<archl> alvin_rxg: 试玩 Supertuxkart ，intel 老显卡也可以运行么？
<qwer12345> 大家好
<adam8157> Kandu: 这几天是因为订单太多 我2号的单子也才出库
<Kandu> adam8157: 第一次在 360buy 買，沒經驗
<psychologe> Kandu,正巧，我是京东的送货员。。哈哈哈
<kk> qwer12345, 好  ㍬ 
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yel78-8fgNQ&feature=related
<Kandu> psychologe: XD
<adam8157> Kandu: 这几天 订单多 慢
<adam8157> psychologe: 真的假的
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<flh> 没有声音了
<alpha090> 我在京东买了小熊糖果。。。
<psychologe> adam8157, 刚做了二十多天。
<Kandu> archl: 感覺 js 如何
<alpha090> 它给我发了个小玩具熊过来
<sssm> psychologe: 京东的手机是不是正品
<alpha090> 我好后悔。。。
<archl> Kandu: 4个小时失败。
<alpha090> 早知道买大象了
<archl> Kandu: 根本不会
<alpha090> psychologe: 我要退货咋退？
<archl> Kandu: 在白费时间。。。不过我浪费的时间也够多了。
<adam8157> psychologe: 不敢相信
 * archl 拥抱Kandu
<sssm> psychologe: 俺想从京东买个手机，但怕翻新and
<archl> ssm 翻新的也是正品
<archl> sssm: 对你说的
<Kandu> archl: 記得我學第三門語言用了半年才入門
<psychologe> sssm,京东的的东西绝对是正品，但建议打折很多的不要买。
<alpha090> 为啥啊？
<archl> Kandu: 你说的第三门是指的汉语和英语之外的语言吗/
<archl> lol
<Kandu> archl: 是說編程語言
<alpha090> 额？是perl3 perl4还有perl5么？
<Kandu> archl: 第二門的話，從開始學到現在，已經六年了，大概入門了
<psychologe> alpha090, 打4006065500，能不能退看情况的
<archl> Kandu: 。。。话说你多大开始学的？
<archl> roylez_ 额。。。主席。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  youtube上真的有av http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=CADm0GEgIwo
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - 騷貨
<Kandu> archl: 高一開始學的 pascal 算是第二門
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 給吾 ssh,, 讓吾看看
 * archl 调查询问：窗口缩略图管理模式下，把关闭按钮放在中心而不是右上角好不？
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 我给你链接吧
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=bxpLxHvAnbE
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - Vienna Lin為3D肉蒲團配音.叫床叫到無氣
<archl> Kandu: 哦。你才大二/三么。
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 木有代理暫時看不到
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 你上youku应该也能搜到
<alpha090> psychologe: 400说它不清楚= =!
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ,,
<jjdl> 哈哈
<alpha090> xiaban...
<Kandu> archl: 應該算作三/四吧
<jjdl> 原来是配的音
<Kandu> archl: 所以慢慢來好了
<archl> Kandu: 哦。不过我可不是学生了。。。
<archl> Kandu: 有些干着急 :D
 * archl 明白
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5Tj4_c8hQk&feature=related
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - 荒唐 國中女幫男同學手淫
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNb6mNaNPrU&feature=related
<Kun> hi
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - 日本AV女優口交後的動作
<Kun> anybody here?
<kk> Kun, 好  ㍬ 
<Kun> =  =
<flh> hi
<oh_no> flh, bye
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 太火爆了
<flh> oh_no: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ..
<Kun_> hi
<sssm> psychologe: 你们京东发往其它城市的东西，是不是也是正品
<kk> Kun_, 好  ㍬ 
<Kun_> ??
<Kun_> 啥意思 
<Kun_> 这里是干嘛的？
<sssm> psychologe: 我想从京东买东西，但我不在北京
<Kun_> ：？
<Kun_> ：呃 
<Kun_> 买就买呗
<Kun_> 我也是刚从京东买啊
<Kun_> 我也不再北京
<gDD> sssm: 没有哦，京东只有往北京发的东西才是正品（你信吗？
<sssm> Kun_: 东西怎么样
<Kun_> 不信啊
<user_> sssm,京东现在物流扩张的很快。今年广东很多镇区都有配送站。
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<psychologe> 我送了这么久，还没见着有客户投诉说买到过假东西的，次品到是有过。。。但不能当场退，，也就是说我们送货的不管退货。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大侠们帮忙呀，怎么卸掉Ubuntu11.10呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352609 装了Ubuntu11.10尝鲜。可装完后，汉字输入法无法弄出来。“系统设置”中“ibus"图标点击没有反应；屏幕上边条的键盘图标中也没有输入法；Ctrl+Spece也没用，无反应。无奈，只好用English了。 更可气的是，晚天我看到有好几十个系 ...
<sssm> psychologe: 交易方式是什么
<straybirdsnest_> 表示在win7里面再用ISO从win中安装会自动检测到，然后应该可以卸载掉了
<ljp`> 大家好！！
<archl> ljp`: 好
<psychologe> sssm,在线支付，货到付款  都可以，， 一般送货的都有移动pos
<straybirdsnest_> 好
<ljp`> 在这里问下家      有没有人试过 linux 串口输出的？
<William-pan> 现在提供vpn服务的一年多少钱
<sssm> psychologe: 其它城市的也支持货到付款？用网银吗？没在网上买过东西
<gDD> 京东的自主快递是我用过最牛的，顺风也比不了
<ljp`> 就是不用显示器和键盘       以普通的主机是否可以实现串口输出？
<ljp`> 大家知道我意思吗？
<archl> ljp`: 串口是啥。
<archl> ljp`: 不用显示器的linux无数。
<psychologe> sssm,一般都支持货到付款，很偏远的地方会发第三方快递，，会慢点，，有的商品厂家发货也会慢点
<sssm> psychologe: 它显示需要二环内
<jjdl> 京东是不是只支持国内？
<ljp`> @archi  就是串口输出啊  9针口那个  不考虑用ssh,因为我这是打算做嵌入式
<psychologe> jjdl,目前是。
<jjdl> -_-
<ljp`> 9针口那个是否可以做为输出   我只见过串口输入的，比如配置路由器的时候
<jjdl> wmctrl 怎么隐藏窗口？
<ljp`> DB9 是否可以设置为linux的 Serial ports tty呢？
<psychologe> sssm,二环内应该是自己送，，二环外可能转第三方快递，，还有大型家电一般也是第三方物流送的。
<ljp`> 汗，算了  大家没积极捏。。  
<jjdl> 串口太偏僻咯，不主流啊v
<ljp`> 没办法啊
<leaveboy> 我还移植在用串口
<ljp`> 我那设计就是这样了
<leaveboy> 一直
<ljp`> @leaveboy    改串口输出好像没涉及到内核  不用另外编译
<ljp`> 我的是X86平台   就是当嵌入式用
<ljp`> 普通电脑硬件是否满足做串口输出？
<ljp`> 是否还又其他外设？ 硬件不是很懂
<jjdl> 应该可以
<ljp`> 虚拟机我是实现了
<ljp`> 该tty就行了  还是很简单的        就是不知道现有人资源是否能实现             我不知道设置那个串口做tty   难道那个DB9的串口就是?
 * oh_no has quit(Remote host closed the connction)
<Ein-lio> hey～晚上好！
<straybirdsnest_> 晚上好
<Ein-lio> 周末过得好快哦～
<straybirdsnest_> 学生党表示周末一直都在浪费中被度过了
<Ein-lio> 我昨天在家宅了一天。
<Ein-lio> 今天在公园待了一个下午
<ilovezoe> Ein-lio: 有什么收获
<Ein-lio> ilovezoe: 没什么收获，只是感觉在公园待真的很爽的。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 移动硬盘无法分出第一个分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352616 我的移动硬盘在ubuntu中是sdc。最前面是未使用分区，中间是扩展分区，最后是主分区sdc2. 用ubuntu11.10安装程序在空白分区创建新的分区，创建的分区就是sdc3.没法产生sdc1.结果导致grub无法安装到移动硬盘上，系统安装失败。 请大侠帮我看看 ...
<straybirdsnest_> 公园都N久不去了，整个人基本周末就宅在寝室里面
<ilovezoe> 公园是爽.
<ilovezoe> 空气好. 
<Ein-lio> 我家后面就有一个小公园。平时人不多，在里面待真的很不错。
<straybirdsnest_> 表示老家的公园是免费的，嘛
<Ein-lio> 现在公园基本都免费了
<ilovezoe> 早免费了.
<straybirdsnest_> 不清楚了，第一批免费的试点城市
<archl> straybirdsnest_: 因为大家都没有足够的消息/分享能力，所以，很失败啊。
<straybirdsnest_> 还是不习惯这个工具，在看gnome的定制，好像也很麻烦
<ilovezoe> http://goo.gl/efYb7 惊现.
<kk> ilovezoe ⇪ t: irc的声音提醒 - 主版 - Opera Community
<straybirdsnest_> 用了某少女体发现E文看起来比较难认了
<ilovezoe> ...
<straybirdsnest_> 但是看起来字有萌度，无所谓了。
<ilovezoe> 看久了不行啊.
<ilovezoe> straybirdsnest_: 手机还可以.电脑字太多了.看着累.
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yunfan> ...
<straybirdsnest_> 手机基本只看小说
<archl> pocoyo: 你说把 缩略图的关闭按钮移动到中心好不好？
<straybirdsnest_> help
<archl> straybirdsnest_: 手机主要用来上网。。。
<archl> lol
<pocoyo> archl: 点着是方便。不过看起来不知道 美观不？
<archl> pocoyo: 只有移动上去才显示。
<pocoyo> archl: 不错啊。
<straybirdsnest_> 用中文输入法打命令果然不太方便啊，不小心就发送出去了
<archl> pocoyo: 我下午努力四小时也写不出代码来。。。
<archl> lol
<pocoyo> archl: 我也是码盲啊。
<archl> pocoyo: 因为 不会分析重构实现原理。。。要是直接改倒是可以。。。
<pocoyo> archl: 那就直接改呗。
<archl> pocoyo: 是么。。。原来你是码盲，我第一次听说。
<pocoyo> archl: 基本就是脑残了。
<archl> pocoyo: 恩。以后再接上那台电脑。本机无法运行 GNOME-Shell。而那一台驱动不好，显示极其暗淡。。。
<archl> 暗道我都看不见。。。和 N900最低亮度类似。。。
<tenzu> yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<archl> tenzu: 腾腾好。写个 latex 入门了？
<tenzu> 论坛里有个自称妹子的放了抠抠
<tenzu> archl: yo, 基本的已经会了, ^_^
<ilovezoe> 是不是哦.快去加啊.
<archl> tenzu: 哦。其实妹子全国都是。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> tenzu: 好快啊。
<pocoyo> archl: 什么暗道。
<straybirdsnest_> 妹纸神马的必须是浮云啊
<archl> pocoyo: 发光的程度暗 到
<tenzu> archl: 还没实战过, 不过插入图片,公式,索引以及交叉索引都试过了, 打算明天写个备忘
<archl> straybirdsnest_: 不，在这里是敬仰和热爱的对象。
<tenzu> archl: latex这东西的确好用
<archl> tenzu: 额。。。不是换行啥的才杀人么。。。
<archl> tenzu: 我看了源码。杀人啊。
 * pocoyo 拜疼猪。 tenzu 
<tenzu> archl: 换行? "\\"就行了啊
 * tenzu 拜见牛哥
<archl> tenzu: 那样那排版很怪异吧。
<straybirdsnest_> 好吧，命令参考靠//help不行了，求一中文参考URL
<tenzu> archl: 我觉得挺好, 不过我在网上找了某Journal的latex模板, 里面要挂什么什么插件的, 还不太会
<tenzu> archl: 另外中文还没搞定, 只能打繁体 @_@
<straybirdsnest_> 乃们直接发送给某人的消息是哪个命令啊？
<archl> tenzu: 我曾想试验 Latex 解决 Scribus 中文排版问题，后来发现设置个中文 latex也太难了。。。
<archl> straybirdsnest_:  /msg × 信息
<archl> tenzu: scribus 自带一段源码，就是我对 latex的全部认识了。
<tenzu> archl: 今晚我先看看简体中文怎么搞, 希望能解决
<archl> 而且我知道latex 啥的和 普通印刷排版不一样的是，都预先执行了点阵化步骤。
<archl> tenzu: 就是说效果是固定的，比较好控制，所以质量高？
<tenzu> archl: 这个我现在还说不清, 认识太浅. 只知道不是ms office那样所见即所得, 好像在写源码一样, 写好了编译一下
<tenzu> archl: http://www.andy-roberts.net/writing/latex  我就是看的这个tutorial, 觉得很适合从零开始
<kk> tenzu ⇪ t: Getting to grips with LaTeX - writing - Andrew Roberts
<archl> tenzu: 就是写好了编译一下~ 打印的其实都是这样。
<archl> tenzu: Postscript
<pocoyo> tenzu: benefit是什么意思。
<tenzu> archl: 我这儿是直接生成pdf了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 好处, 益处
<archl> tenzu: 哦。就是导出了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 翻译成收获也行
<ilovezoe> straybirdsnest_: 有个pdf笔记.也许你能看看.
<pocoyo> tenzu: 优点吧？
<archl> tenzu: 你可以使用lyx 看看排版导出 latex 源码啥样。
<tenzu> archl: 是吧, 我只是在mac里用了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 勉强可以
<archl> pocoyo: 收益/受益也好。
<straybirdsnest_> 翻译还是得靠上下文来看的吧，大概。
<archl> tenzu: 我马上就要换这个鼠标了。 http://cn.razerzone.com/product.php?act=page&pgid=69&pid=1 还是喜欢我老的双飞燕呢。
<tenzu> archl: razer有这么便宜的? 我一直以为只有高端的什么游戏鼠标
<archl> tenzu: 恩。2年前我其实就考虑过一个金色的，这个牌子的。
<straybird> 暂且修改一下好了，那个ID暂时禁用掉，嘛。
<archl> tenzu: 但是没有前进后退按钮，没有双击键，没有双飞燕那样随意表面的适应能力。。。
<archl> pocoyo: 过几天玩 Kernel Panic 吧。
<Stifler> thinkpad自带鼠标，赞
<pocoyo> archl: 得了吧。 上次一个什么 busybox升级不当 结果差点重做系统 费好大事才 chroot下安装低版本 才好。
<tenzu> archl: 我对鼠标的要求很低, 带滚轮就行. 现在都不怎么用鼠标了
<archl> pocoyo: 是游戏啊。
<pocoyo> archl: 我的鼠标右键当左键来使了。 坏了一个键。
<archl> lainme: 这么晚了还上来。
<archl> pocoyo: 哦。
<archl> pocoyo: 搞怪呢。
<archl> tenzu: 我要求高，游戏/作图都要
<tenzu> archl: 那你不买个更好的?
<if_else> 各位兄台，apt 可否查看一个软件包是属于哪个源的？
<if_else> 像有些软件是从 ppa 的源里面引进来的
<if_else> apt / aptitude 哪个命令参数可以定位到软件的来源？谢谢
<archl> tenzu: 我这个不是买，是送的，
<archl> tenzu: 另外，显卡2003年的老显卡要到手了，可以玩游戏了 :D
<archl> tenzu: 不过主要还是终于能运行 GNOME-Shell 。。。
<lainme> archl: 才10点。
<Ein-lio> 03年的老显卡……
<tenzu> archl: 2003年什么老显卡?
<archl> tenzu:  Nvidia FX5200
<tenzu> archl: MX440什么的?
<tenzu> 没用过
<archl> tenzu: 就是和 Mx440一个级别但是能支持 高点 directx 效果的
<straybird> 终于找到emp的菜单栏了，终于能用一个聊天工具了，实在太伤不起了，唉
<archl> lainme: 今天失败了，4小时也没改出来 gnome-shell-extension
 * tenzu 搞定了latex里的简体中文问题, 原来是字体没搞对
<archl> tenzu: 好厉害。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 搞啥呢？
<tenzu> archl: 网上看到别人写的教程才会的
<tenzu> pocoyo: å­¦latex
<Stifler> mplayer 听外国电台真是方便阿，哈哈
<douglas> 有人活着吗？
<baaaac> 有
<douglas> :)
<baaaac> 前天这时候还很热闹的
<douglas> 今天呢？
<douglas> 前天没来
<archl> 。周日不会有很多的。
<baaaac> 我也刚上线
<baaaac> 有木有热衷于diy的……我想自己做个电脑机箱……
<douglas> 哦，明天都要上班吧
<douglas> 有兴趣，但...
<douglas> 那什么材料做？
<baaaac> 图纸画好了……没地方做
<baaaac> 钢板和亚力克
<archl> Spring 0.8.3 发布。1年3个月。
<archl> 额。
<baaaac> 啥？
<douglas> 呵呵，这个结实
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 说句实话，11.10 还是不错的！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352623 三天前装的11.10,这三天没少发帖，没少google ,有空就折腾，11.10问题多多，把我头都搞晕了！！配置 3d 桌面把我都快折磨疯了，困难重重，注销机子不下一二十次，不过我还是坚持着，不会就问，不会就差！现在没什么特别怪的问题了， ...
<douglas> 地方？要锯？还是？
<baaaac> 就是打孔和切割。别的好说
<baaaac> 电脑机箱太大，携带不方便。
<baaaac> 搞gentoo不？
<_llovzy_> .
<baaaac> :-)
<douglas> 那倒是
<douglas> 只能精神上支持了
<baaaac> 改天去五金店探探去
<douglas> 呵呵
<baaaac> 用linux是为什么呢？
<douglas> 祝你早日成功
<douglas> 我？
<baaaac> 成。:)
<baaaac> 是。嘿嘿
<douglas> 学习，或者说感兴趣
<pocoyo> tenzu: 学到什么程度了。出教程啊。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 基本使用应该没问题了, 晚上或者明天写
<metbsd> 因为安卓也是linux
<metbsd> 现在安卓火的不得了
<baaaac> 哈……做应用？
<douglas> baaaac 你呢?
<baaaac> 我，兴趣。现在教书匠一枚
<baaaac> 电脑就搁下了，心疼……
<douglas> baaaac 哦
<douglas> baaaac 本人普通打工仔
<baaaac> douglas是学计算机的不是
<douglas> baaaac 不是
<baaaac> 哦。差不多。共勉之吧。:)
<douglas> baaaac 敢问你教的是哪门课?
<Ein-lio> douglas: 我也是普通打工仔
<baaaac> 地理……离电脑越来越远
<tenzu> google earth
<douglas> Ein-lio 呀，幸会，幸会
<Ein-lio> 我完全是哥码盲。
<douglas> baaaac 离地球越来越近了
<Ein-lio> 是个码盲
<baaaac> 我手机上网，打字不方便。也幸会。嘿嘿
<douglas> Ein-lio 我还是个文盲呢
<AireadFan> 11月8号有小行星擦地球而过
<archl> baaaac: 叫你的学生帮我把这个完成了吧。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=351575
<AireadFan> ^_^
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [三星] 分段开发基于并替代 GNOME 3 的桌面 - 需求 Javascript
<baaaac> 啥东西……
<douglas> baaaac 拿手机上IRC，高手
<baaaac> 关于啥的arcle
<baaaac> ……现成的软件……
<douglas> baaaac 哦？什么东东？
<baaaac> 憋的不得了。
<Ein-lio> baaaac: 什么软件可以上IRC？
<archl> tenzu:  还有 一个更奇怪的 Marble 呢。
<baaaac> poketirc
<douglas> baaaac 塞班的可有？
<archl> douglas:  塞班的用 opera 罢。
<tenzu> archl: marble干啥用的?
<leaveboy> Ein-lio: irssi
<flh> 请教：VNCSnapshot截图，如何才能定时，重复进行？
<baaaac> 是滴。
<AireadFan> adam8157, 在啊？
<archl> tenzu: KDE 的地球仪
<adam8157> AireadFan: yep
<archl> tenzu: 很多很多种覆盖图
<flh> 请教：VNCSnapshot截图有哪些技巧？？
<baaaac> kde桌面地球仪？挺废资源的据说
<AireadFan> adam8157, 呵呵，8号blug有活动你去不去呀
<tenzu> archl: 真没用过
<douglas> 用irssi的还挺多
<adam8157> AireadFan: nope
<archl> tenzu: 我第一次用也是在手机上。
<baaaac> 电脑用xchat.嘿嘿
<leaveboy> tenzu: 你在用？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 表示我是宅男
<AireadFan> adam8157, 我在纠结啊
<archl> adam8157: 你已经不算很很宅了。
<AireadFan> adam8157, 你说是听课好还是活动好？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 还在三里屯
<tenzu> leaveboy: 用啥?
<leaveboy> irssi + awesome 上班聊天安逸
<leaveboy> tenzu: irssi
<baaaac> <archl> 刚才发的网址是啥
<tenzu> leaveboy: 暂时没有, 怎么了?
<archl> baaaac: 我设计的取代 gnome-shell 的桌面构图
<flh> 请教：VNCSnapshot截图有哪些技巧？热心的朋友请说说
 * pocoyo 膜拜 tenzu 
<leaveboy> tenzu: 哦！看到你说用的irssi的还挺多，以为你在用
<AireadFan> adam8157, 宅男，你现在在干嘛呢？
<pocoyo> ..t tenzu test
<baaaac> <archl> 厉害。得看看。:)
<adam8157> AireadFan: 刚做完俯卧撑
<tenzu> leaveboy: 以前一直在用, 最近mac里换limechat了
 * pocoyo qiao archl 
<tenzu> pocoyo: 嘛?
<douglas> 我是
<AireadFan> adam8157, 这不太像宅男做的事
<douglas> 是我说的
<archl> pocoyo: qiao？
<baaaac> <douglas> 是啥？
<leaveboy> tenzu: mac有钱人
<archl> adam8157: 你每天锻炼多少？
<adam8157> AireadFan: 六块腹肌路过
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没事。 archl 纯测试。
<archl> adam8157: 小时？
<douglas> leaveboy 你也是？
<tenzu> leaveboy: 公家机器
<archl> adam8157: 自豪了。。。
<adam8157> archl: 100俯卧撑 100下蹲 100摸脚
<archl> adam8157: 我摸到了 12块。。。
<archl> 哈哈
<AireadFan> adam8157, 晕咧，这压根就不是宅男，这是壮男。。。。我就一块腹肌:'(
<baaaac> <adam8157> 哈，要去拯救地球
<douglas> 时间不早了  拜拜了 各位
<archl> adam8157: 睡觉睡出的。
<leaveboy> tenzu: 你们公司还牛啊，都给陪mac
<adam8157> ...
<Ein-lio> 我没腹肌
<AireadFan> 我有一块腹肌噻
<AireadFan> 一整块的
<_llovzy_> .
<archl> adam8157: 学我，在平地上睡觉，然后找个小枕头垫在屁股下面
<archl> adam8157: 睡觉也能整出腹肌来
<adam8157> archl: 你这是小受的姿势
<leaveboy> 我有肚子
<tenzu> leaveboy: 以前别的项目的, 机缘巧合落在了我手里
<archl> adam8157: ？小受是什么？
<adam8157> archl: 零
<AireadFan> 凌波零
<archl> adam8157: ？不懂，我给你建议，因为我屁股太大，不需要枕头。
<leaveboy> 在屁股下面垫东西可以出腹肌？
<baaaac> 哦……找砖头去。
<AireadFan> baaaac, 找砖头干嘛？
<archl> leaveboy: 那么腹肌是天生了？
<baaaac> 垫腹肌
<leaveboy> 。。。
<AireadFan> baaaac, 那你要找那种灰色的砖头－－>大
<archl> baaaac: 是拉伸额。。。想起了小龙女的寒玉床。
<archl> lol
<pocoyo> rsync 如何同步本地的两个文件夹？
<Ein-lio> 在电子市场力没找到irc客户端。
<AireadFan> baaaac, 红砖太小咧
<archl> Ein-lio: 什么手机
<baaaac> 哈哈。
<Ein-lio> archl: moto xt300 android 2.1系统
<archl> roylez_:  主席还在？
<baaaac> 手机上irc本来就不多。
<archl> Ein-lio: 很多吧。。。android 啊。
<baaaac> <Ein-lio> 试试opera浏览器
<archl> baaaac: 其实不少了。
<baaaac> <archl> 比如？我找这个也是千辛万苦的。:)
<archl> baaaac: 因为你我手机不同，所以就不知道了。
<Ein-lio> 现在找到了一款。androIRC。还在下载。不知道是否好用
<baaaac> <archl> 恩，确实。手机系统分类太多了。
<archl> baaaac: 所以要统一的 html 5.。。
<baaaac> <Ein-lio> 安卓机好用不。打算入手
<_llovzy_> .
<Ein-lio> androdi系统，比较吃硬件，和流量。
<Ein-lio> android
<archl> tenzu:  pocoyo  我走了。明天见。 希望明天就能搞出2个extension试用。
<tenzu> archl: 白白
<baaaac> <archl> 是啊是啊。哈哈，云系统加html协议。只要能上网都能用。哈哈
<Ein-lio> 因为android系统，是个JAVA虚拟机系统，要比原生linux系统，配置要求更高
<metbsd> 安卓系统真棒
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新利得软件包删除导致X启动不了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=352626 我用的系统ubuntu10.10,系统默认安装的python2.6,因为想删了重新装个python3.0,所以打开新利得软件包 ，搜索python找到了很多的，我选择了python2.6，然后好像有个提示要不要全部选择，我选择了是 （搜索结果里面好像有很多与python ...
<baaaac> 了然
<metbsd> 原生linux都无gui
<Ein-lio> 我觉得死去的meego很不错。
<straybird> 冒个泡，嘛。
<metbsd> 希望以后我的PC都能用安卓就好了
<metbsd> 不错就不会死了
<pocoyo> 跑得真快。
<baaaac> <metbsd> pc用安卓，太浪费资源了吧
<metbsd> 手机1ghz，512mb ram，跑的也很快啊
<_llovzy_> .
<AndroUser2> hello
<straybird> 新人请教下，empathy能聊天的时候截图吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr |locate ${av}="video_format"
<straybird> 看来得自己找找怎么改，谢谢啦。
<Ein-lio> crazypig就是我啦
<Ein-lio> 手机上聊IRC
<metbsd> andchat
<Ein-lio> 还是不错的。
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<crazypig> 不过这个客户端在我手机上键盘支持还是有问题。
<_Ruby> !time
 * oink_heFdH 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 06 日 星期日 22:58:29
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Ein-lio> opera mobile是没有IRC客户端的吧
<_Ruby> 今天天气不好
<_Ruby> 心情也不好
<Iansun> 热
<_Ruby> 不喜欢现在的生活
<Iansun> 换
<Ein-lio> 换个城市
<_Ruby> 我只是一个穷学生,没能力去改变自己的生活
<xjdeng> quit
<_llovzy_> 这么悲观
<Iansun> 学好你的学业先吧
<_Ruby> 如果我也有点小钱就好了,我就不用上学了
<_Ruby> 我讨厌上学,因为老师讲的都是垃圾,课本也是垃圾,
<Ein-lio> 人生最悲哀的事情就是不能为自己而活。
<wowotou> rubbish
<wowotou> ls
<Ein-lio> 而我们一代又一代的重复这种悲剧
<metbsd> mame有安卓客户端的吧
<_llovzy_> _Ruby, 读初中，高中，大学还是。。
<straybird> 不要放弃希望啊
<straybird> 现在就否定你以后N年的未来太不值得了。
<_llovzy_> 但凡踏入社会的人，都怀念上学时的美好时光
<_Ruby> 都是
<Ein-lio> 我的上学时光真的很美好。
<Ein-lio> 不过我初中不能称之为美好。
<straybird> 表示很难找到能随意浪费时间的人参了吧
<straybird> 吾悲最近连续浪费了三年，嘛
<AndroUser2> 手机聊。
<straybird> 手机怎么上IRC，要求高吗？
<_Ruby> 不能按照自己的喜好生活是人生的一件悲惨的事
<crazypig> 手机聊IRC要求不高。
<_llovzy_> 现在中国用irc的还有多少人
<straybird> 反正一会断电熄灯了，手机平常就睡觉前看看小说
<crazypig> 只需是只能手机，装个客户端就可以。
<crazypig> 智能
<crazypig> 用
<straybird> 表示在上这个之前，不用IRC。本本双系统以后感觉不错。
<_Ruby> 去他妈的学校教育,我现在的知识全都是自己学的,学校就是个浪费时间.浪费生命.浪费金钱的垃圾场
<straybird> 唯一的麻烦就是QQ。
<crazypig> 用irc的人，在中国很少应该。
<straybird> 学校是这样了，乃要淡定。
<straybird> 自己学到是自己的，又不是别人的。
<_Ruby> 我如果有钱了.现在就退学.去他妈的学校
<void1> 奇怪的条件
<straybird> 表示有不少人辍学然后有钱了，乃懂的。
<metbsd> 安卓玩mame应该下哪个？
<crazypig> metbsd
<straybird> 11.10自带的音乐播放器说找不到wma解码器，不知有木有解决办法?
<_Ruby> 我如果当了这个国家的领导人.第一个废除的就是学校,因为现在的学校教育不出任何有用的人才,套用印度那个天才Lamanujan的话,天才从来都是自己造就自己
<metbsd> ？
<crazypig> 手机irc客户端对键盘支持确实蛋疼。换一个。
<straybird> 乃那样不可能当上的，不用如果了。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<_Ruby> 谁能教我些敛财之道
<Ein-lio> 在中国，赚良心钱，真的赚不了多少
<straybird> 这个事情都知道，没办法，唉
<Ein-lio> 想段时间赚很多钱，只有走歪道
<straybird> 最简单就是你爸爸是李刚之类的。
<_Ruby> 不知炒股来钱怎么样
<straybird> 没炒过就不评论了，嘛。
<crazypig> 现在这个客户端终于好用了。键盘支持终于正常了。
<_llovzy_> straybird, 去软件中心搜wma
<mayli> _Ruby: Make a goverment!
<_Ruby> crazypig: 什么客户端,虚拟键盘?
<straybird> 我已经安装了另外一个播放器，貌似支持wma解码，但是自带那个貌似还不行
<straybird> 我去测试一下
<crazypig> 实体全键盘。
<_Ruby> mayli: 哲学家
<_llovzy_> 自带的那个播放器好卡
<crazypig> 上一个客户端，对中英文切换键不兼容。
<Stifler> 11.10不好用
<straybird> 貌似还是不支持啊，wma
<straybird> 11.10习惯了就算了，本来虚拟机跑过一段时间11.04，现在看着还是不太习惯
<straybird> 也许用久一点就习惯这个系统了
<Stifler> 推荐debian
<_llovzy_> 我老感觉在ubuntu底下时间长了，眼睛不舒服
<_llovzy_> 不知道是色彩问题还是什么的
<straybird> 总之有个能用的就行，现在选定了就想把它搞得符合自己的习惯
<straybird> 而且也方便学python，php神马的
<imtxc> 某东网站的购物车和结算页面今天好崩溃。。
<crazypig> 人太多了，服务器跟不来？
<imtxc> crazypig: 不清楚 商品页面很快 下了单  提交不了。
<crazypig> @imtxc
<crazypig> 这个客户端无法标记他人。有点郁闷。
<pocoyo> crazypig: 什么标记?
<Ein-lio> pocoyo: 就是像这样
<crazypig> pocoyo:测试
<pocoyo> crazypig: 手机吧？
<crazypig> 嗯。
<pocoyo> crazypig: 手机上貌似都没有补全吧？
<crazypig> 手机上确实没补全。
<crazypig> pocoyo：再次测试
<pocoyo> crazypig: 手机上如果有 erc估计可以。
 * pocoyo 表示 rsync 挺好用啊。
<crazypig> 我用的simple IRC
<pocoyo> crazypig: 听这名字 就不能用。 :D
<croner> 入手一台nexus s.
<mayli> crazypig: ... 这属于基础功能吧，看手册去，实在不行就换cb-irssi
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Jagdwurst> 要提前预约， 我上周五才被赶出来
 * Stifler 的面泡好了，yeah
 * alvin_rxg yeah
 * Stifler ...
<crazypig> 新客户端界面很有linux终端的感觉。
<crazypig> 可惜手机无法截图。
<crazypig> Ein-lio：为什么手机客户端无法补全呢？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<crazypig> Ein-lio: 为什么手机客户端无法补全呢？
<crazypig> 补全测试成功！
<crazypig> 终于找到了一款好用的irc客户端。
<Ein-lio> crazypig: 这个是我的马甲～
<Ein-lio> 手机上用的昵称～
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席 早。
<roylez_> pocoyo: .
<roylez_> pocoyo: 相当的早
<pocoyo> roylez_: 不睡觉。
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-RM2135-Mens-Watertight-Jacket/dp/B00365F9G6/ref=pd_sbs_a_1  
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Watertight Jacket: Clothing
<roylez_> pocoyo: 可用打8折，然后kindle的优惠码，再打75折，大约人民币 220 到手
<roylez_> pocoyo: 正在查尺码兑换表
<pocoyo> roylez_: cool
<pocoyo> 主席是型男  。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 没办法。国内的衣服坑我太多次了
<roylez_> pocoyo: 神马凡客成品，袜子一穿就毛，还忒贵，衬衣半年后袖口都烂了，大衣穿了一个冬天后襟破了
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我穷，买不起了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我没有一条裤子不是破洞的。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 打算海购一点回来，就趁这次打折，买个几件衬衣，再买一件冲锋衣
<Ein-lio> 衣服很酷。在迪卡侬也有这种服装。
<Ein-lio> 登山服，滑雪服，卫衣，什么都有。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 再买个冲锋枪。 
<Ein-lio> 就是价格有点贵
<roylez_> Ein-lio: 能跟亚马逊比价格吗？呵呵
 * Stifler 喝了口汤，拍拍肚皮，豪爽
<Ein-lio> roylez: 当然不能跟亚马逊比价格，毕竟迪卡侬是实体店
<Ein-lio> 东西肯定卖得贵
<s_cd> 亚马逊的价格还不错哦 我之前在实体店买的卫衣就很贵
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 又宅在家里一天？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 是啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你好宅
<mugebjgd> 宅晓光
<Stifler> 明天上班么
<mugebjgd> Stifler 显然。不可能老休假
<Stifler> mugebjgd: 我们放假，哈哈，古尔邦节
<mugebjgd> 啥玩意？
<Stifler> 穆斯林的节日阿
<Stifler> 我在新疆
<mugebjgd> 穆斯林？
<mugebjgd> 新疆信伊斯兰？
<Stifler> yep
<mugebjgd> 第一次听说。新疆明明是维吾尔族啊
<roylez_> Stifler: 回回要过节了？
<ofan> Stifler: 发几个新疆妹子来看看
<Stifler> ofan: 没相机
<Stifler> roylez_: 是阿，祝福我阿
<ofan> Stifler: 没手机？
<Stifler> mugebjgd: 维吾尔就是信奉伊斯兰的
<Stifler> ofan: bb8700,没拍照功能
<Stifler> ofan: 自己来新疆看嘛
<Stifler> 各位为毛还不睡
<Cherrot> 还有坚挺的那
<mugebjgd> Stifler 你的果照也行了
<mugebjgd> 我们
<Cherrot> ofan: 外星人也在~
<mugebjgd> 我们gimp改改凑合看了
<Stifler> mugebjgd: 男人的果照有啥好看的
<Stifler> ...
<mugebjgd> 当新疆妹子看了
<Stifler> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 蛋疼了就装屄呗
<ofan> 卧槽python list里全垃圾邮件
<happyaron> ..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真是的，不知道谁，把米饭倒在水槽里
<ofan> Topic set by happyaron (~alvin_rxg@
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: night
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 重新set一下吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 好久不见，最近在哪高就呢？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 做题。
<happyaron> nnd
<alvin_rxg> 还做题啊？
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<ofan> 大半夜的做题？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 给个帽子呗
<happyaron> 没意思了，还睡不着，就来溜达溜达。
<ofan> ...
<alvin_rxg> 我准备晚餐了，各位继续
<snugglecat> knownbad, 担心死了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我母猫昨天出去了， 我还以为 失去了公猫， 连母猫也要走。 刚刚我那 母猫敲门进来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那么性福
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有人把米饭倒在水槽里。你都不用做饭了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 找到女朋友啦， 德国妹子？？
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了asus了么
<snugglecat> 水槽???? alvin_rxg 是马???
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在不。 我差点贱猫也做不了了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你就是贱猫。不用做
<snugglecat> 差点就没猫给我贱了
<mayli> gebjgd: 我在cb添加了一些代码，现在我可以输入中文了，还有所有的特殊字符|~
<gebjgd> mayli: 不易
<mayli> gebjgd: 其实就是一个文本输入框+编译就行了
<mayli> gebjgd: 不知道cb的开发者怎么不想这个简单的方法。。。androidVNC就用的这个法子
<gebjgd> mayli: 问题是我们能直接输入啊
<mayli> gebjgd: 悲剧的2。1。。。我其实也能，不过只能用虚拟键盘输入，感觉不爽。
<mayli>  
<mayli> gebjgd: sleeping
<snugglecat> mayli, 啥cb
<gebjgd> mayli: 都快4点了。。。。
<gebjgd> 纯夜猫子
<gebjgd> 哦。3点
<Stifler> -.-
<snugglecat> 现在我都有强迫症了， 那猫有点迹象去晾台， 我都拼命跟着
 * knownbad 打死贱猫
<snugglecat> mayli, 猫叔好
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)， 猫还没走。 猫走了， 晚上就没人陪我了
<knownbad> 帮打贱猫
<knownbad> 你那公猫回来没？
 * Stifler 坐观众人打猫
<snugglecat> 没呢
<snugglecat> 那是我的痛啊
<snugglecat> 公猫跑了，母猫还走， 就受不了了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你一直蛋疼是不是很久没发泄了？
<Stifler> ls
<snugglecat> 所以我都有强迫症了， 那猫一走到有机会出去的地方就紧张
<knownbad> 那个比较忠诚？  公猫还是母猫？
<snugglecat> 母猫
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我在犹豫是否购入asus x101
<knownbad> 那是因为你经常奸你的母猫吧？
<knownbad> 买啊，德国需要消费经济。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 才8G太小。而且内存才1G
<snugglecat> 公猫其实也忠诚， 发情的时候，虽说每次吃完东西，就的出去两三天。 原因还是楼梯口有一大门， 它能出去，不能回来。 最后一次出去， 应该是它几次想回来， 都没办法进去， 最后就走了
<snugglecat> 前几次都是听到下面有猫叫， 我下去接的。 那次我马虎了。
<snugglecat> 公猫没跑之前还是会回来的。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 所以你当公猫的机会来了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 正好
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 孤男寡猫
<snugglecat> :)
<Stifler> -.-
<snugglecat> 昨天花了一天去找猫， 拖到 4 点 多才去汇款给小艾。 才发觉邮电局星期天4点后就不能汇款了。 打算今天去借
<Jagdwurs1> snugglecat: http://icanhascheezburger.com/
<^k^> Jagdwurs1 ⇪ t: Lolcats 'n' Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?
<snugglecat> 不过有个问题， 貌似酱紫触犯了 非法集资 罪 呢
<Jagdwurs1> snugglecat: 汇了几钱?
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你跟母猫一起思春了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurs1, 50块吧。 准备
<Stifler> 我的笔记本在debian下温度好高阿，平时64，视频时75
<snugglecat> 不过有个问题， 如果小艾把税款还了， 有多一个非法社会集资， 不还是会受到软禁?
<snugglecat> ***要软禁一个人， 不管什么都可以找到理由
<knownbad> 出去吃饭。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 去西餐馆还是中餐
<knownbad> 还是接受中国不是个开放自由的社会吧。
<snugglecat> Stifler, 用中国出的 linux 吧。 保证你的温度非常低
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<knownbad> snugglecat: 将来或许但还未到时候。
<snugglecat> 还是打算捐吧， 不管后果， 就一姿态吧。 你去吃饭吧， 别饿着
<knownbad> 执着于假象只让自个痛苦。
<knownbad> 美国也不是完美的，问题一堆。
<snugglecat> Stifler, 不管实际温度多少， 国产 linux 都会给一个 "轻度温度" 的结果
<gebjgd> Stifler: cpufrequtils
<knownbad> 走了。。。
<Stifler> snugglecat: 额，我还以为有啥高科技呢
<Stifler> gebjgd: 开着的
<gebjgd> Stifler: powersave
<Stifler> gebjgd: okay,我试试
<Jagdwurs1> debian  温度好低……  50°C
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)， 刚看一纪录片，说自由市场的， 他说的理论我不懂， 我感到有趣的是后面的讨论， 三个人， 居然找个与那纪录片观点相反的嘉宾来讨论， 并且很多时候都是那反对者占上风。
<Stifler> Jagdwurs1: 怎么做到的
<snugglecat> 太不和谐了
<Jagdwurs1> 限制800MHz了
<Stifler> Jagdwurs1: o
<Jagdwurs1> 其实800MHz也能让 cpu 温度很高
<Stifler> Jagdwurs1: 我平时900MHz
<snugglecat> Stifler, 你的 大便 热情高涨
<Stifler> snugglecat: 是阿，热气腾腾的...
<snugglecat> 表示你们讨论的不懂， 我匿了
<Jagdwurs1> Stifler: 整个 CPU 都在　900MHz 温度也不会低的
<Stifler> Jagdwurs1: 那咋整,我4核的
 * snugglecat 母猫还在， 我就心满意足了， 抱猫去
<Jagdwurs1> Stifler: 看你做啥.... 一般不会整个　CPU 都保持 900MHz  的
<Stifler> snugglecat: 我也喜欢猫
<snugglecat> Stifler, :)， 好的。 我抱猫去了， 挂着不说话
<Jagdwurs1> snugglecat: http://icanhascheezburger.com/ 去过吗? 巨萌的猫照
<Stifler> Jagdwurs1: 平时就上网，偶尔flash视频
<snugglecat> Jagdwurs1, 上不去。 我母猫不萌， 但我爱我猫。 
<Jagdwurs1> 这也能被墙?
<snugglecat> 上去了， 很慢， 刚出来的
<Stifler> 我最喜欢摸猫下巴，或听它们打呼噜
<Jagdwurs1> 新房东家里一条臭狗，身上都是大便，还老喜欢粘人
<Stifler> ..
<snugglecat> 应该是因为他用上了google啥服务需要连上 www.google.com。 google发疯了， 这类网站就慢
<snugglecat> Stifler, 是啊， 听不到那呼噜声， 会寂寞呢
<snugglecat> 基本就停在 connection google.com 这里
<Stifler> snugglecat: 没老婆？
<snugglecat> 休了
<gebjgd> Stifler: 他老婆跑了
<gebjgd> Stifler: 给他戴了绿帽子
<Stifler> -.-
<snugglecat> 说清楚， 是我休了她， 不是她跑了
<gebjgd> Stifler: 其实都一样。你明白的
<Stifler> gebjgd: 好吧。。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 结果一样，性质不一样。 不说了。 猫还在， 去忙我的东西了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 话说孩子没爹可以
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 没娘可不行
<Stifler> 话说单亲的孩子好抑郁阿，like me
<NinjaCat> 该死， 忍者猫给注册了
<NinjaAtomCat> 好了
 * NinjaAtomCat 化身忍者原子猫， 匿藏在 #ubuntu-cn
<Stifler> ..
<gebjgd> .........
<ofan> lol
<ofan> Stifler: 之前新疆网络是不是都封锁了？
<Stifler> ofan: 是的
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, openttd 10天自动维护， 太烦了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 刚开出一段路，就维护了……
<NinjaAtomCat> 是啊。 总故障， 太烦了， 所以我调了10天， 更烦
<ofan> NinjaAtomCat: 单机玩的
<NinjaAtomCat> 是啊
<ofan> 维护有啥影响
<NinjaAtomCat> 暂时没时间联网玩， 我开着然后去忙的。 
<ofan> 联网也不用连官方
<NinjaAtomCat> 可以不用总故障， 但我太极端了
<NinjaAtomCat> ofan, 联网就总得玩啊， 单机可以让它自己走着， 有空再加一段， 又去忙呢
<ofan> 原来装过一个可以改火车速度的grf，现在貌似没了
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 我用默认的，就让它走着罗。 就是编程得太闷就去加点东西。不专门玩他de
<ofan> 加什么东西
<NinjaAtomCat> 站啊，火车啊。 就是弄一段，就让他自己走， 用空再回来再弄一段。
<alvin_rxg> NinjaAtomCat: 那你把游戏难度降低……故障设置为无
<NinjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 已经开始了，貌似调不了。 不过不管他了， 就让他走着了
<alvin_rxg> 这可以随时改的……
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦， 好的
<NinjaAtomCat> 难度好像不行， 原来没留意， 设了灾难开启， 总有段铁路无缘无故会断。 后来改， 改是可以改， 但还是会断
<NinjaAtomCat> 哦，貌似改了之后要过了一个月或一年才会起作用， 现在过了那么久还没断
<NinjaAtomCat> 刚设完的时候，还断了一次
<ofan> 以前弄过一个自动变轨的，当初应该录个视频
<NinjaAtomCat> 自动变轨??? 啥意思
<ofan> 等等我看看还能不能找到了
<NinjaAtomCat> .... 哦， 你说啥意思就行。
<ofan> NinjaAtomCat: 就是n个同心圆的归到，火车从1到2，2到3，最后从n又到n-1,n-2,...1
<ofan> 归到=轨道
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧，给视频吧，不懂
<ofan> 没视频
<NinjaAtomCat> 好吧，那我忙去了
 * NinjaAtomCat 再次化身忍者原子猫， 调到 #ubuntu-cn 的房梁上匿藏起来
 * NinjaAtomCat 再次化身忍者原子猫， 趴在 #ubuntu-cn 的房梁上匿藏起来
<^k^>  06:11
<jiero> Kandu: 早安。
<jiero> ofan: 你竟然混上 op 了！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> adam8157: 早
<jiero> fre fly 就不打搅了
<_Ruby> 去他妈的数学,如果我想学,我会学的比垃圾学校教的好
<_Ruby> 去他妈的学校教育,纯属他妈的浪费时间
<yeizhihui> _Ruby: 早上好!
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-29
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 在美国哪里
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: orlando
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 还能哪里
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 过来西雅图逛逛?
<kingbo> 早
<fivesheep> 早
<ILYG> 早上好！  各位！
<dwjie> 早
<dwjie>  08:30:45 up 8 days, 19:40,  2 users,  load average: 0.18, 0.20, 0.20
<ILYG> 为什么Ubuntu.org.cn 里的内容大部分除了菜单被翻译以外 内容没有被翻译？
<nicol> hello everyone
<xiamx> 怎么证明 sqrt(n^2+100n)-n 是 大O(1)？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 上午好！各位
<cfy> cherrot呢？
<cfy> lixian.qq.com挂了 T_T
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ILYG> Hi  大家~
<ILYG> 为什么Ubuntu.org.cn 里的内容大部分除了菜单被翻译以外 内容没有被翻译？
<sjd_zeus> 请问哪里有RHCE的视频教程，免费的哦
<upstream> adam8157_: 这名字霸气不?
<upstream> roylez: 坏席, 我的新nick怎么样~
<adam8157_> upstream: ...
<adam8157_> wangyuzhe: 没事儿别notice, 小心我提你
<upstream> s
<upstream> s/提/踢/
<wangyuzhe> 怎么改成不是notice
<upstream> huntxu: 早, 糊涂徐.
<wangyuzhe> 我不会玩
<adam8157_> wangyuzhe: 现在就不是了
<upstream> wangyuzhe: /me 就够了
<wangyuzhe> 这样？
<adam8157_> wangyuzhe: 你是不是xchat啥的然后c-enter了
<wangyuzhe> 看不懂
<upstream> wangyuzhe: 少看岛国片.
<wangyuzhe> @adam8157_
<wangyuzhe> adam8157_
<wangyuzhe> 这样？
<adam8157_> wangyuzhe: 正常回车就好
<wangyuzhe> 奥
<mayli> ji
<wangyuzhe> 母鸡
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • RISC OS Pi 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391318 “RISC OS Open 正式发布了运行在 Raspberry Pi 上面的RISC OS——RISC OS Pi。这是RISC OS一个伟大的分水岭，代表着来自整个社区的开发者、测试者和其他贡献者数月艰巨工作取得的辉煌成果。同时，它也意味着 Raspberry Pi  …
<ggenio> 大家好～
<kk> ggenio, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<chenshaoju> ︽⊙＿⊙︽ 我来卖个萌
<ggenio> 每周一上午大家一般都会忙什么？
<jusss> hi
<ggenio> jusss: 你连上iqlink了吗？
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<jusss> ggenio: 莫有
<wangyuzhe> 泡杯咖啡，收邮件，看看新闻，等领导派任务
<jusss> gebjgdnothere: 哇咔咔，改nick了
<jusss> ggenio: lqlink太蛋疼，android表示连不上
<ggenio> jusss: 我这里都能连上亚～
<jusss> ggenio: android？
<jusss> ggenio: gnu/linux下不会vpn...
<ggenio> jusss: android用IPSec连接iqlink11.us: 216.218.196.158
<jusss> ggenio: 我试试
<ggenio> jusss: 按照iqlink上的相应帮助就可以了，注意用iqlink11.us: 216.218.196.158
<ggenio> jusss: IPSec Group 和 password 都是iqlink
<ggenio> jusss: 一定要用ip地址，不要用诸如iqlinkxx.us之类的
<jusss> ggenio: l2tp enable？
<jusss> ggenio: 还是不行
<ggenio> jusss: 基于共享key的IPSec PSK， 不需要L2TP
<jusss> ggenio: 不管开不开l2tp都连不上
<ggenio> jusss:添加虚拟专用网里的 [添加VPN"L2TP/IPSec PSK" 基于预共享密匙]
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教，QQ安装方法，给个链接就行，还有QQ下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391324 如题， 先说生谢谢了！@ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanshuai — 2012-10-29 10:19
<jusss> ggenio: 就是那个
<ggenio> jusss: 服务器地址添加的是那个？是不是216.218.196.158，不需要添加444端口
 * cherrot 昨天错过了破解密码的好机会
<jusss> ggenio: 是那个地址，而且vpn貌似不能设端口的吧
<ggenio> jusss: 共享key应该是iqlink. 用户名和口令为你注册的。
<jusss> cherrot: 破解密码？
<ggenio> jusss: 如果用AnyConnect(我用OpenConnect)就需要添加444端口
<jusss> ggenio: 用的就是我注册的邮箱地址和密码登陆的
<jusss> ggenio: 没root
<ggenio> jusss: 奇怪了，我现在手机上就用216.218.196.158登录使用着
<jusss> ggenio: 你南方的？
<ggenio> jusss: 我上海
<jusss> ggenio: 俺河北
<ggenio> jusss: 你确认服务器地址输入的是216.218.196.158？不要输入什么iqlinkXXX.us
<jusss> ggenio: 确定，
<jusss> 一直都是用ip
<ggenio> jusss: 我换了一个66.220.10.142的服务器也可以
<ggenio> jusss: 你在linux上试过建立连接吗？
<ggenio> jusss: 我archlinux上连接所有服务器都没有问题。IPSec连接iqlink11.us和iqlink12.us，OpenConnect连接iqlink1-5.us都没有问题
<jusss> ggenio: 没有在lin上用过
<jusss> ggenio: 可能我的android或网络有问题哦
<jusss> ggenio: 太恶心了，不搞了
<ggenio> jusss: 这个就不清楚了。另，下月1号开始就收费了，免费流量只有200MB了
<jusss> ggenio: anyway.thanks
<jusss> ggenio: 上课去，bye
<ggenio> jusss: bye
<kevinyings> jusss 不是实习的，怎么还上课？
<kevinyings> 不爽啊，我好想上课啊
<kevinyings> 好怀念大学啊
<kevinyings> 我要好好找个时间把东西巩固一下
<kevinyings> 我要上课
<kevinyings> 我要上课
<kevinyings> 我要上课
<kevinyings> 我要上课
<kevinyings> 我要上课
<kevinyings> kk
<kk> kevinyings: .. ..
<kevinyings> 我要上课
 * kevinyings 我要上课
 * hamo  我要上课
<hamo> adam8157_: 尾蛋
<upstream> s/上课/gaoji/g
<kevinyings> hamo 摸摸
<adam8157_> hamo: 昨天去北大上课了?
<kevinyings> adam8157_ 我穿身校服去浙大，没人说我，可上机就不行
<upstream> kevinyings: 鄙校随便进去.
<upstream> kevinyings: 上机也随便.
<kevinyings> upstream 那里的
<upstream> kevinyings: 谁有时间检查是不是本校人
<upstream> kevinyings: 广州.
<kevinyings> upstream 本来就是
<upstream> kevinyings: 华南农业大学.
<upstream> kevinyings: 鄙校产酸奶.
<kevinyings> upstream 我去广州吧
<adam8157_> kevinyings: 校服? 还有校服/
<adam8157_> ?
<upstream> kevinyings: http://search8.taobao.com/search?q=%BB%AA%C5%A9%CB%E1%C4%CC&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&pid=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934
<kk> upstream,啥网址y 华农酸奶_淘宝搜索
<adam8157_> upstream: 你又坑蒙拐骗
<hamo> adam8157_:  没，就是国际文化节
<upstream> adam8157_: ....
<adam8157_> hamo: 你是去打望的吧
<upstream> adam8157_: 推销一下酸奶而已...
<sjd_zeus> adam8157_ 给个rhel6.x的下载连接呗
<adam8157_> sjd_zeus: 我只有内网的链接
<upstream> sjd_zeus: 你不是付费用户吗?
<upstream> sjd_zeus: 付费用户直接打电话过去呀!
<sjd_zeus> 我买的是5.4的
<upstream> sjd_zeus: 不过不知道管不管上门.
<sjd_zeus> 打电话给6.x的？
<upstream> sjd_zeus: 不区分版本的.
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<upstream> sjd_zeus: 我记得只算socket. 不区分版本.
 * upstream 巴不得所有的rhel5用户都换成6!
<sjd_zeus> 现在最新版本是哪个
<upstream> sjd_zeus: 6.3.z
<adam8157_> upstream: 5的用着蛮好的
<upstream> adam8157_: 存储那边不是好多特性都不支持吗?
<upstream> adam8157_: 问题是, 如果大家都不用5, 我就不用再验5上面的bug了.. 工作少好多.
<hamo> upstream: ...
<adam8157_> upstream: ...
<hamo> upstream: 你是？
<upstream> hamo:
<hamo> upstream: 大象？
<upstream> hamo: ??
 * MeaCulpa_ 上游
<upstream> hamo: 什么?
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: 早.
<hamo> adam8157_: upstream 是谁？
<upstream> hamo: hamo? 这名字好有意思! 好像蛤蟆...
<upstream> hamo: 也很像homo....
<upstream> hamo: 你这名字怎么来的? 不会是hama + homo吧?
<kevinyings> upstream homo是什么，一种生物吗？
<upstream> kevinyings: 基佬的意思.
<palomino|working> homo是人属
 * hamo 不理你们了...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] homosex ……
 * hamo 扣腚去！
<upstream> hamo: 渣渣... 你丫不回 whois?
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
<palomino|working> 卧槽..
<sjd_zeus> rhel-server-6.3-x86_64-dvd.iso3.43G连接中
 * palomino|working 洗手去
<sjd_zeus> 在下载了
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，百度网盘一下就下载完了
<kevinyings> sjd_zeus 哪里，我也要一个
<sjd_zeus> 这里放下载地址违规不？
<kevinyings> kvm的bridge就是麻烦
<kevinyings> sjd_zeus 不违规
 * sjd_zeus slaps kevinyings around a bit with a large trout
<sjd_zeus> http://rhel.ieesee.net/uingei/rhel-server-6.3-x86_64-dvd.iso
<kevinyings> sjd_zeus 好吧，这个6.3与释放出来的6.3有什么区别？
<kevinyings> sjd_zeus 是测试的吗？
<songyi> :)
<sjd_zeus> 我没装过，不知道
<sjd_zeus> centos 6.3和RHEL6.3有哪些区别呢
<ggenio> hi~
<kk> ggenio, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<Yifu> ubuntu频道看起来可以同时学习英语和linux啊
<sjd_zeus> yifu是呀
<songyi> 我在virtualbox里装了个centos6.3
<songyi> 没有图形界面。
<songyi> 很奇怪。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大概是你预分配的内存不够，它就没有装图形界面。
<songyi> 不是。
<songyi> 分了１Ｇ内存。
<songyi> ３Ｇ的交换分区。
<songyi> 它好象认出了自已被虚拟化了，但一个虚拟化的模块没加载成功。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<Yifu> sjd_zeus, 整天盯着他们聊天看，估计进步会不小
<mao> hi
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<mao> 重装系统后，怎么回复软raid
<mao> 恢复
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] vgscan -ay ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 软 raid 不会了。
<mao> vgcasn不是lvm么
 * jiero 我的手机真的错乱了。。。
 * MeaCulpa_ FaceBook果然二b多
<boy_China> ubuntu果然人丁兴旺:D
<boy_China> 问下，哪里有比较全的IRC的表情符号呢？
<wangyuzhe> 你们服务器都用ubuntu
<wangyuzhe> ？
<songyi> ubuntu12.10上自带了openstack ?谁用过好用吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 听说华为加入 openstack 了。
<MeaCulpa_> wangyuzhe: ? 啥服务器
<wangyuzhe> 服务器系统呀，做网站的
<wangguohao> 我回来了`` 下课了
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 加了很多国内的吧
<ofan> 上fb还不如上renren现在
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 老外也挺二
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 也许搞个自己的相册真的很难...FB我看很多人就是当相册用...
<mayli> UbuntuTalk: 你是？
<mayli> UbuntuTalk: XMPP 连通机器人
<jiero> mayli 。。。
<mayli> jiero: 这个 UbuntuTalk 是机器人？
<jiero> mayli:  是啊。很多人通过他说话，我试着叫一个 ein ， 回答
<MeaCulpa_> 这东西烦得很
<cherrot> roylez: 懒席
<if_else> 各位兄台，宿主机层面上面，能获取到虚拟机的一些 os 信息入？主机名
<cfy`> cherrot: lixian.qq.com坏了 T_T
<upstream> cfy`: 去找 maplebeat去.
<cfy`> upstream: maplebeat是弄lixian.qq.com的？
<upstream> cfy`: 他是腾讯的sa
<cfy`> upstream: 哇噻
<upstream> cfy`: 大湿, 为啥你的名字后面有尾巴?
<cfy`> upstream: sa是啥？
<mayli> jiero: 是个xmpp机器人？
<upstream> cfy`: 系统管理员. 俗称: 运维.
<mayli> cfy`: sex amdin
<cfy`> upstream: imapder.....
<jiero> mayli:  恩
<cfy`> mayli: 原来如此
<upstream> cfy`: 恩, 我的新名字. 怎么样?
<cfy`> upstream: 不错。。。
<mayli> jiero: 有没有howto啊
<upstream> cfy`: 霸气否?
<cfy`> upstream: 必须的
<jiero> mayli: 似乎是 archlinux.cn 的那家伙搞的
 * upstream 以后有代码都提交给我!!! 我是所有项目的父项目!!!
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子
<cfy`> upstream: c++编译真是慢。。
<upstream> cfy`: 你用qt了吧?
<cfy> upstream: opencv
<upstream> cfy: 你用qt了吧?
<upstream> cfy: 哦.
<upstream> cfy: 那东西太高级, 不了解.
<adam8157_> upstream: ...
<upstream> imapder: 改回去!
<mayli> upstream: 肯定用了高级的东西
<jiero> roylez:  http://thp.io/2012/apkenv/
<mayli> imapder: 哈哈
<upstream> adam8157_: 帮我t吧...
<kk> jiero,啥网址y apkenv (thp.io)
<mayli> upstream: 改不回去了。。。。
<upstream> adam8157_: 借帽子用用. 我要捍卫我的nick
<adam8157_> upstream: 你自己不要的
<jiero> upstream: 去自己注册不行？
<upstream> adam8157_: 用两天上游而已
<MeaCulpa_> 哈哈哈
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: nick都有人惦记...
<mayli> upstream: 去rh还有这待遇？
 * imapder 打酱油
<upstream> mayli: 啥?
<jiero> imapder:  你的破名没人要
<wujie> 用ld吧
<jiero> 。。。
<mayli> upstream: 帽子
<jiero> 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<imadper> adam8157: 我改回来了.
<imapder> imadper: en
<adam8157> imapder: 要乖
<jiero> adam
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 我决定消失了
 * imadper 你们都是坏人!
<jiero> adam8157:  byebye
<imapder> adam8157: 是
<adam8157> jiero: 干啥消失
<adam8157> jiero: 别跑
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 去哪里？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 封闭
<jiero> adam8157: 闭关
<adam8157> jiero: =,=
<imapder> 每天一共3万资格
<imapder> 今天还剩26691个领取资格！
<jiero> 。
<imapder> http://act.vip.qq.com/xuanfeng/act.html
<kk> imapder,啥网址y 离线下载
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 不去天堂
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 闭关练习啥？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 哦，可惜了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 学习学习怎么玩。
 * jiero 想要知道怎么玩才好玩。
 * jiero 走了
<jiero> 。。。
 * adam8157 好了, 开始工作, 我真是deadline驱动型呢
<imadper> adam8157: 好人呀!
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 启动要按i才能进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391336 索尼笔记本，ubuntu 11.04，内核是自己编译的2.9.39.4，用了一年多了。从几个月前开始开机在grub里选好内核大概半分钟，要按i才能进入桌面。/var/log/boot.log在此：boot.txt 这个还能解决吗？系统里有很多自己编 …
<good-idea> 我有个问题，我的机器每次重启后dns都重置了， 如何才能让他固定下来。 我是 ppp拨号方式。
<palomino|working> 是ubuntu么
<good-idea> 重置dns是网卡激活的时候， 而不是拨号的时候，我试过了
<good-idea> 不是ubuntu
<palomino|working> 你看一下/etc/resolv.conf是个文件还是符号连接
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 公司ST协议有更新
<good-idea> 文件
<palomino|working> 那俺就不知道啦
<maplebeats> good-idea: ppp呀，resolv.conf这文件肯定是挂了，在/etc/ppp下看看文件在不在
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Pidgin已经看不出ST里新加的人了
<good-idea> 这是个文件夹
<good-idea> 我奇怪的是不是拨号重置dns， 而是网卡启动时， 当我重新启动网卡，dns就重置了， 而我重新拨号不会。
<mayli> UbuntuTalk: 你们好
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 哥用Windows，不怕
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我windows里pidgin....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 每天rsync pidgin log 到linux...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你就喜欢收集垃圾。垃圾邮件，垃圾log
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 留着有毛用
<cfy> imadper: c++的overload还不错。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 尼玛，没办法，找人
<imadper> en. 话说, 鸭子类型 是不是效果跟重载一样?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我留着生活中的一切，GSA
<cfy> imadper: yazi type?
<imadper> cfy: duck type?
<cfy> imadper: yazi type?
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 这得问 gaoji席
<cfy> imadper: what's yazi type? @gaoji席
<imadper> cfy: 只能问 坏席了...  roylez
<cfy> imadper: C只能丑陋的函数命名吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我说的ruby...
<roylez> imadper: 关我屁事啊
<cfy> imadper: 你会ruby了？
<roylez> adam8157: 出来踢你们的实习生啊
<imadper> cfy: 会一点儿...
<imadper> roylez: 不会吗, 当然要问你了...
<adam8157> roylez: 你不是有帽子么
<cfy> imadper: ruby.........好吧。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 看人踢更带感
<imadper> adam8157: 我又来一个内存热添加的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 公司的dns越来越不像话了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: vpn出口在国外，这点是我找工作的要求之一
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa_你想干嘛，练法轮大法呀
<zodiac1111> 重新发明"轮子"~
<\rs> imadper: https://yoopay.cn/event/lsbjmeetup
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 精益创业讲座 10月31 - 2012年10月31日 星期三 18:30 至 20:30 - 创新工场，北京市海淀区海淀大街3号鼎好电子大厦A座10层
<imadper> \rs: 精益创业.... 啥来的?
<\rs> imadper: 可以了解下
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 第二硬盘挂点无权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391343 第一个挂 / boot usr home,第二硬盘挂home/a home/b home/c（逻辑），进入第二硬盘home下的3个挂点，无法加新的文件夹和文件，权限不够，是我这样挂载不对，还是就要用命令行的方式修改权限？ 另：很多U友对我帮 …
<sjd_zeus> 现在国内有多少RHCA呀
<cfy> \rs: http://scottmcpeak.com/autodepend/autodepend.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Autodependencies with GNU make
<cfy> \rs: 这个可以解决.h依赖问题
<slucx`> 兄弟们，想死你们了…
<cfy> \rs: 可是如果我是c和c++混合编程的，那怎么办？
 * slucx 为嘛freenode不能上了？被天朝封了？
<cfy> \rs: 没事了。。。。
<Yifu> goAgent连不上，蓝翔又出动了？
<iyzsong> 蓝翔怎么进=.=?
<songyi> 蓝翔是什么？
<\rs> cfy: 解决了？我觉得可以用 double-colon rule，%.o:: %.c  和 %.o:: %.cc
<adam8157> wangyuzhe: 别notice!!!!!
<wangyuzhe> 怎么别notice啊？
<wangyuzhe> 不会啊
 * slucx 汗，好不容易上来Irc了，你们还不理我…
<cfy> \rs: 我把%.o:%.c模仿了下，%.o:%.cpp弄了下，貌似行了
<slucx> 现在cfy不玩cl了？
<cfy> slucx: 玩阿。但是么。。。。。我用库的话，肯定得涉及c/c++阿
<cfy> slucx: 尤其是opencv这种。。。。。
<cfy> \rs: 有没有了解过cmake这些？
<slucx> 都高端了，我都好几个月没有上Irc了，汗…
<\rs> cfy: 不会吧。%.cpp 的命令覆盖 %.c 的了
<cfy> \rs: 会先进些么？
<cfy> \rs: 貌似不会吧。
<cfy> \rs: 貌似可以
<\rs> cfy: info '(make) Multiple Rules'
<cfy> \rs: 你有试过cmake或者别的么？会更加自动么？
 * mayli make love
<cfy> \rs: 但是貌似我这个可以用阿。
<cfy> \rs: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/144345
<\rs> cfy: 这个奇怪，和文档描述不一致
<\rs> cfy: 不要这么写，看我的 http://maskray.me/posts/2011-08-11-generate-dependency-in-makefile.html
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 在Makefile中自动生成依赖
<cfy> \rs: 我看看
<Yifu> songyi, 随便一个蓝翔技工，可以爆你们三条街
<dwjie> ...
<dwjie> ...
<mayli> Yifu: de ju hua?
<Yifu> mayli, bu pai chu
<Yifu> 《纽约时报》19日报道称，谷歌公司受到的“黑客攻击”案已经追踪到了山东蓝翔高级技工学校的电脑。并称，后者还有“军方背景”。
<wzssyqa> Yifu: mayli 再发拼音就要踢人了
<Yifu> wzssyqa, why?
<wzssyqa> Yifu: 会造成强迫症患者身体不适
<Yifu> wzssyqa, lol/..晓得了
<Yifu> haha
<songyi> 纽约时报8-)
<songyi> 他的话也能信？
<ggenio> 呵呵，不明真相的群众继续围观...
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<Yifu> 头，视频链接能不能发？
<Yifu> http://www.56.com/u12/v_Njg5Njg5NDU.html#st=0&fromoutpvid=Njg5Njg5NDU&
<kk> Yifu,啥网址y 速度看!!!蓝翔技校火了!!已经把美国和台湾都吓尿了正跪着唱征服呐 @56网搞笑 推荐_视频在线观看 蓝翔技校 美国 - 56.com
<mayli> "@nervouna: 一群 sales 对着 keynote 的「轰然坠地」效果高潮了。这可真让人愁怅。"
<Xiaolei> 难道没有人了？？
<palomino|working> 你的耐心也太短了吧 , Xiaolei
<Xiaolei> 不到一秒
<Xiaolei> 闪退
<Xiaolei> 我擦，kubuntu找不到dpkj？？
<Xiaolei> dpkg
<songyi> 打错了。
<cfy> \rs: makefile里的sed$要用$$表示？
<cfy> \rs: makefile里sed的$要用$$表示？
<\rs> cfy:  Because dollar signs are used to start `make' variable references,
<\rs> if you really want a dollar sign in a target or prerequisite you must
<\rs> write two of them, `$$'
<cfy> \rs: 嗯，make会不管''?
<wzssyqa> cfy: 就是不管怎么着，make都得扒层皮
<\rs> cfy: recipe 部分只有 $ 会被 make 解释。info '(make) Rule Syntax'。这个 info 建议翻一遍
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦。。。。
<songyi> 今天google搜索又访问不了。难道又是蓝翔？
<Xiaolei> 的确
<Xiaolei> 只能登主页
<Xiaolei> 我擦，我是一天都离不开谷歌啊
<Xiaolei> 这么下去，逼着人移民啊
<berryboy2012> 请问怎么在grub（非2）下添加ubuntu12.04.1的引导？
<Xiaolei> grub目前还没有研究
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。。
<berryboy2012> 额
<maplebeats> berryboy2012: 你想用syslinux?
<Xiaolei> 你去ubuntu wiki上找吧
<berryboy2012> 不是
<Xiaolei> 上面有grub的教程，很详细的
<helsinki> hi
<berryboy2012> 我在折腾android-x86...
<Xiaolei> 。。。你可以说中文的
<kk> helsinki, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<Xiaolei> XChat要是能设置字体颜色，大小就好了
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。。难道没人搞搞这个么？
<helsinki> 请教一个C语言的问题
<berryboy2012> 不是有empathy吗？
<songyi> 用pdigin
<maplebeats> helsinki: 问呀，让我也学习学习
<helsinki> a[b].c这种怎么理解
<Xiaolei> a的集合？？
<berryboy2012> 作为pascal的骚年看到这个笑了。。
<maplebeats> helsinki: 就这么理解
<Xiaolei> 把a的集合看着一个父类，然后弄了个实例？？
<Xiaolei> 好多年不搞变成，差不多忘光了
<maplebeats> Xiaolei: 你面向对象用多了吧
<Xiaolei> 我学的C++
<Xiaolei> 不好意思
<Xiaolei> 还是07年学的
<Xiaolei> 。
<Xiaolei> 》
<Xiaolei> .c难道不是源文件？？
<cfy> helsinki: 不是a是数组？然后第b个元素的，结构体的c?
<cfy> maplebeats:
<helsinki> cfy: 哦,这样,好久没用过数组了,看到这个突然想不起来这是个什么形式了
<cfy> helsinki: 也有可能b是数组。。。第a个元素。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: xfdown你写的？
<cfy> maplebeats: 今天lixian.qq.com宕机了呀。虽然现在好了。。。。
<berryboy2012> lixian.xunlei.com无压力。。。
<cfy> .......
<maplebeats> cfy: 差不多吧，有一半是我写的
<berryboy2012> 这里有谁折腾android-x86的？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 被我揍了精神了不？
<maplebeats> cfy: 把你的QQ会员交出来！
 * palomino|working 揍 roylez 
<palomino|working> 让您也精神精神
<roylez> ..
<maplebeats> palomino|working: roylez 两只基友
<roylez> palomino|working: 对待敌人要像秋风扫落叶一样残酷无情
<berryboy2012> 。。。
<cfy> roylez: .....
<berryboy2012> 呵呵
<maplebeats> 该死的
<cfy> maplebeats: 不科学阿。
<palomino|working> 对待战友同样要像秋风扫落叶一样残酷无情
<cfy> maplebeats: 你不是qq的么？怎么没会员？
<palomino|working> 打fps游戏时我总恨不得把碍事的队友突突死
<maplebeats> cfy: 有毛会员
<cfy> maplebeats: 。。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 拼死拼活写些旋风脚本，发现自己连个QQ会员都没有，R
<berryboy2012> 我用迅雷会员我自豪
<cfy> maplebeats: 我用同学的会员。。。我自己也没。。。
<MeaCulpa_> haha
<cfy> maplebeats: .....不科学阿。。。。。
<maplebeats> roylez: 我恨你
<roylez> maplebeats: 你恨吧。每个领导都有大把的小人恨的
<cfy> roylez: 领导好
<maplebeats> roylez: 你个小人 ＞﹏＜
<roylez> maplebeats: 我不恨你啊
<roylez> maplebeats: lol
<maplebeats> roylez: 那你承认我是你领导了？
<cfy> roylez: 是不是看不到我说话的？gaoji席
<helsinki> cfy: b是数组,第a个元素?这个怎么理解
<roylez> cfy: 果然看不到呢
<cfy> helsinki: a[b]<=>*(a+b)<=>b[a]
<cfy> helsinki: 理解了吧
<cfy> roylez: gaoji
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: gaoji
<helsinki> cfy: a[b]<=>*(a+b*sizeof(a)),不是应该这样么
<cfy> helsinki: 你好好想想
 * MeaCulpa_ 本来以为自己玩玩游戏看看美剧料聊天是浪费生命，看到你们这样，给我莫大安慰
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 怎样
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我们咋样了
 * MeaCulpa_ 才发觉自己放CV的网址，同一目录下放着一部古龙全集...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: maplebeats 没咋样
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: .........
<boy_China> 问下Log最多可以保存多长时间的？
<cfy> maplebeats: xfdown另外一个作者是谁？
<maplebeats> cfy: 不认识...:)
<cfy> maplebeats: 不是吧。。。。。。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 不科学阿。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 怎么不科学了
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你不是电信的，怎么又回qq了？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 电信？关电信什么事
<if_else> 各位兄台，parted 分区显示的时候能否类似 fdisk 那样显示分区为 /dev/sdaX
<if_else> 而不是只有一个分区号前缀
<kevinyings> maplebeats 不是广东一个数据公司？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 那是什么玩意
<boy_China> 曾经把parted刻盘用过。不过是图形界面的了
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: ? 难道不是么
<kevinyings> maplebeats 毛，你不是收到一个offer？
<kevinyings> maplebeats 是qq的？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 是
<if_else> MeaCulpa_: Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system  Flags 1      32.3kB  132MB   132MB   primary   ext3         boot
<if_else>  1      32.3kB  132MB   132MB   primary   ext3         boot
<maplebeats> 只会用cfdisk。。。
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: 你是怎么用的？
<kevinyings> maplebeats 我被你搞晕了，你在qq，还是运维？
<if_else> MeaCulpa_: fdisk 显示的是 /dev/sda1   *          63      289169      144553+  83  Linux
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: parted -l 有device, parted prompt里面用print -list也有
<if_else> MeaCulpa_: 兄，我试试 -l 参数
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我是在qq搞运维。。。
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: parted主要是交互用的
<kevinyings> maplebeats 嘛吗
<maplebeats> kevinyings: :(
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: 这样应该也可以， parted <<< 'print all\n q'
 * MeaCulpa_ parted太危险，不玩了
<kevinyings> maplebeats 赶快说，qq里面的那种运维，运维什么的?
<if_else> MeaCulpa_: 恩是有些，分区就分了的
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 不知道
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你怎么可以不知道
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 为什么我不能不知道
<kevinyings> maplebeats 没上班？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我只是拿到了offer
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我还要上学啊
<kevinyings> maplebeats 一周多长时间？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 半年？或者更长。。。
<kevinyings> maplebeats 好吃力啊。。。。。。我败了
<kevinyings> maplebeats 还有课吗？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 还有无数课。。无数。。。
<kevinyings> maplebeats 翘掉
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 他妹的破学校，给我们安排实训到了17周，你以为是大三啊，翘掉
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你大几？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 大四！
<kevinyings> maplebeats 实训不能翘吗？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 翘了就真的翘了
<kevinyings> maplebeats 总有方法的，看你怎么搞了
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 翘课，我专业的
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你已经有方法了？
<kevinyings> maplebeats 找替身
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我为什么要翘啊，交了这么多学费，我要把学校的设备全玩烂
<kevinyings> maplebeats 有志向
<kevinyings> maplebeats 把学校的机器都装上linux，格了windows
<\rs> maplebeats: 实训是实习+培训吗？有哪些内容？
<kevinyings> \rs 实训果断翘
<maplebeats> \rs: 没什么内容，只是看我们在寝室都会很寂寞
<kevinyings> maplebeats gaoji啊，忘掉烦恼
<kevinyings> maplebeats 互相抚摸菊花
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 就是就是
<bb>  /topic
<boy_China> 都散了？
<maplebeats> 恩
<boy_China> 就你了
<jusss> Oooops: wp7风格的launcher.ios5的status bar真好看，比android的好看多了
<jusss> 没人吗
<jusss> 还是我掉了
<jusss> test
<maplebeats> jusss: 你掉线了
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<boy_China> who cn
<jusss> maplebeats: 好吧，咱俩都掉了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你已经把自己卖给tx了？
<jusss> maplebeats: 给我充点扣币
<maplebeats> jusss: 卖了，卖身契也签了
<maplebeats> jusss: 充Q币找cherrot
<jusss> maplebeats: 或者把我的扣扣提升至一个太阳
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 在吗？
<jusss> maplebeats: 你在本部不是更方便吗
<maplebeats> jusss: 妹的，我自己都没有
<jyfl987_> maplebeats: 给我弄十个太阳吧
<jyfl987_> maplebeats: 或者给我博客宣传下 让qq客户端给我弄个弹窗
<jusss> maplebeats: 你找老马要个不就有了
<maplebeats> jusss: 我压根就不认识他
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<airead_> jyfl987_, 你博客是哪个?
<maplebeats> jyfl987_: 要宣传也宣传我自己的啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 去跟他要不就认识了
<airead_> jyfl987_, 我去取取经
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04更新完成重启进不去图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391353 今天中午更新了一下，更新完成后重启。一直停留在一个紫色页面，长时间没提示。再次重启如附件所示...恢复模式也一样。 新手求助，怎么样能恢复回去呢？ 系统环境：Windows7+Ubuntu12.04 …
<jusss> ios5的status bar真心好看
<jyfl987_> maplebeats: shell你会没额？
<mugebjgd1> wp7就是垃圾
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 骂了隔壁 我老醒
<maplebeats> jyfl987_: 我什么都不会，你要问什么
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 饭仔 醒醒 陪我聊天
<maplebeats> mugebjgd1: 人家不理你
<mugebjgd1> (04:44:32) maplebeats:
<mugebjgd1> maplebeats: 他睡觉呢
<jusss> mugebjgd1: 方块tile感觉不错呀
<maplebeats> mugebjgd1: 去找他一起睡啊
<jyfl987_> maplebeats: 想在管道过程中追加点东西  比如  cat $src_file | do_append_job | cat - > $src_file  达到这种效果
<mugebjgd1> maplebeats: 他太丑
<maplebeats> jyfl987_: 于是呢
<jyfl987_> maplebeats: 我就要这种效果 不知道怎么写
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 在了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 咋
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 看刚才的题目
<huntxu> maplebeats: 我也要充Q幣
<maplebeats> jyfl987_: 怎么怎么写，就这么做做啊
<huntxu> maplebeats: 我要買QQ秀
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 想在管道过程中追加点东西  比如  cat $src_file | do_append_job | cat - > $src_file  达到这种效果
<jyfl987_> maplebeats: 股温
<maplebeats> huntxu: 10块钱10Q币，拿来我帮你充
 * adam8157 我没有QQ, 所以, maplebeats 给我妈冲一万个
<\rs> jyfl987_: { echo a; cat;} | cat
<huntxu> maplebeats: 你操作一下數據庫...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 给我1W，马上帮你充。。。
<huntxu> maplebeats: 或者讓他小小溢出一下...
<xjiujiu_> １２。０４
<xjiujiu_> 遇到个问题啊。
<maplebeats> huntxu: 这种事你应该让cherrot去干，我干不了
<xjiujiu_> Could not initialize the package information
 * adam8157 果然去了TX之后节操也没了, 也吝啬了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 可以阿
<jyfl987_> \rs: 原来可以这么玩
<huntxu> maplebeats: cherrot是前端的啊
 * maplebeats .....
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: telnet一台机器，用户名和密码存在一个文本文件里，怎么用管道符或重定向符连接过去
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 什么可以 我说具体怎么写
<xjiujiu_> adobe
<xjiujiu_> 'E:The package adobereader-chs:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<maplebeats> huntxu: 谁告诉你我是后台了啊
<xjiujiu_> 求教啊。
<xjiujiu_> 搞好几个小时了。
<huntxu> maplebeats: 你總認識一些後台的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我的意思是  比如原来里面有 1 2 3 现在变成 1 2 3 a b c这种
<maplebeats> huntxu: 不认识。。。
<xjiujiu_> rm lib/apt/list/*　update 也没有用。
<huntxu> adam8157: 果然 tx 的人比百度好不了多少
<adam8157> huntxu: 就是
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不准用cat xx >> 这种方式 因为得有一些额外检测 比如重复问题
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: 不知道，netcat?
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: cmd的telnet
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: 自己写脚本吧~
<maplebeats> huntxu: adam8157 ....帽子人更XXXXX
 * bluezd 求去 TX
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 怎么写？
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: vbs or bat
<huntxu> huntxu: 隨你，我又不是帽子的
<maplebeats> bluezd: 先把节操拿出来看看
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 实在不行就只好py了 nnd 这几天py+shell混合着高
<huntxu> bluezd: 你節操得先去掉點，才合標准
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: hmm awk '{print} END {print "LA"}'
<maplebeats> jyfl987_: 能不能给点例子啊，你到底要干什么
<adam8157> bluezd: 节操掉得好快
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 这算不算？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 看来看去 \rs 那个最靠谱
<jusss> cat pass |telnet xxx
<jusss> telnet xxx< pass
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: vbs不知，纯bat不够, telnet 不接受标准输入的
<jusss> 类似于这种
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: expect, py, pl吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 那还不如直接winsock
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 拿数据，再append肯定可以，把cat和其他命令()在一起也可以
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: maplebeats 我讲具体点 我想弄个hg钩子 他支持你提交一些cron文件 里面是crontab里的一行 两行的 得自动追加到系统的crontab里去 但是不能重复吧 所以得先搞出原来的 检测下 然后加上新加的 写回去
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 那直接shell没问题阿
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: telnet为啥不接受标准输入
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: 我怎知...
<huntxu> jyfl987_: 舊的新的cat一起然後sort不行咩...
 * adam8157 愁苦啊
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 是标准制定的？
 * bluezd 同愁苦啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<adam8157> bluezd: 我俩的愁苦不是一种
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: (cat foo; cat bar) | 不行么
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你愁什么
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 去重
<adam8157> maplebeats: 佛曰不可说
<maplebeats> adam8157: 没人和你gaoji了？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 啥叫去重...
<huntxu> jyfl987_: uniq/sort -u...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: (cat foo; cat bar) | uniq ?
<bluezd> adam8157: 我的愁苦中也包含了你的愁苦
<jyfl987_> huntxu: 去重有特殊要求
 * maplebeats ...........
<adam8157> bluezd: 不可能的少年
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 拿现实例子来，输入，输出拿来
<jyfl987_> huntxu: MeaCulpa_ 你得用新追加的替换旧的 但是 uniq不是这规则
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: awk阿
<huntxu> 哦，還會不一樣...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你没例子怎么说~~
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，对了，不可能，你的愁苦是一直找不到男朋友，这个愁苦我可没有
 * huntxu git hook一片pl表示無壓力...
<maplebeats> roylez: 我要抗议蛋蛋暴力执法
<kevinyings> adam8157 阿蛋被各种打脸`
<huntxu> adam8157: 支持鐵腕
 * maplebeats ...........
<huntxu> autojoin 不錯.
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那等我准备个例子
<jusss> maplebeats: 奉上1w扣币就不会kick你了
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Queen - Barcelona
<MeaCulpa_> awk 'NR==FNR {printf "This is foo: "; print)} NR > FNR { prinf "this is bar: "; print}'
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 基本就这个模式
<boy_China> 我好像看到被踢的提示。。
<MeaCulpa_> awk 'NR==FNR {printf "This is foo: "; print)} NR > FNR { prinf "this is bar: "; print}' foo bar
<jyfl987_> http://pastebin.com/FJxbhGFY  MeaCulpa_ 看下
<maplebeats> 我们专业被保研的几个真可怜
<adam8157> hamo_nop: 不上班的骚年你好
<Yifus> android里的irc应用，进入后肿么发言？
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 谁说我没上班了。。。
<Yifus> 木有看到输入框= =
<huntxu> hamo_nop: yo
<adam8157> hamo_nop: 肯定是的
<hamo_nop> adam8157: ...
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 就在公司呢好呗
<hamo_nop> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> freeflying: uds, 好棒...
 * hamo_nop C家又开大会？
<adam8157> hamo_nop: 嗯, UDS
<adam8157> hamo_nop: 哥本哈根
<hamo_nop> adam8157: ...
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 亏了...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: awk看不懂 没法套用 你要能用sed会比较好
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥
<freeflying> hamo_nop, 你面试通过了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: UDS好棒, 去哥本哈根
<freeflying> adam8157, 是啊，我在哥本哈根
<hamo_nop> freeflying: 有内幕消息？我呢侯总？
<freeflying> hamo_nop, 没啊
<xujc> 讨论啥呢
 * adam8157 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * hamo_nop 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * maplebeats 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * bluezd 羡慕嫉妒恨
<xujc> 羡慕嫉妒恨
<maplebeats> xujc: 队形都被你打乱了
 * kevinyings 羡慕恨恨恨
 * jyfl987_ 直接杀
<maplebeats> roylez: 你妹
<maplebeats> roylez: 叫什么名字
<hamo_nop> roylez: ...
<hamo_nop> roylez: 又是为何？
<roylez> hamo_nop: 你们组队没叫我
 * hamo_nop 苍天啊大地啊！
<kevinyings> hamo_nop   后面加nop是说你以后不再gaiji了吗？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我看不像
<hamo_nop> kevinyings: 从不...哼
 * adam8157 苍天啊大地啊!
 * maplebeats 苍天啊大地啊!
 * hamo_nop 哟哟...不撸zd来了。。。
<maplebeats> roylez: dooloo打不开了
<maplebeats> hamo_nop: 打不开了dooloo
<hamo_nop> maplebeats: 完全没问题啊
<hamo_nop> maplebeats: 刚刚回复了个呢
 * bluezd momo hamo_nop 
<maplebeats> hamo_nop: 反正我上不去啊！
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你要的是后面的可以覆盖前面的？
<hamo_nop> maplebeats: 这个...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 恩 这个是最符合逻辑的
<xujc> irc://freenode/linux110
<xujc> sorry
<hamo_nop> [17:12] <adam8157> 不撸自裆
<adam8157> hamo_nop: 黑我
<hamo_nop> [17:12] <adam8157> 不撸自裆 cc bluezd
<hamo_nop> adam8157: gaoji黑
<maplebeats> 哦，突然想起来了。 我们学校在组织文明上网活动
<maplebeats> dooloo这种网站看来是被干掉的对象
<hamo_nop> maplebeats: ...
<hamo_nop> maplebeats: 是只开放了草榴么？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 那很容易，awk '{ a[$NF] = $0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' file1 file2
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 不过这个不保留顺序
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 保留顺序的话稍微麻烦几个字
<maplebeats> hamo_nop: 不知道啊，我现在上国外网站好困难，操他妹的学校
<MeaCulpa_> cron里顺序没关系吧
<boy_China> maplebeats, 不是学校的问题吧。
<sjd_zeus> NND,IBM DS4700的一个控制器挂了，单控制器可以用吗
<maplebeats> boy_China: 没什么，反正黑锅够多了，多背一个无所谓的。。。我家里反正挺正常的
<boy_China> 现在大部分都这样。因为开会啊
 * bluezd 起名不慎啊 cc hamo_nop 
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 顺序无所谓的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 最好可以接受 stdin输入
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: stdin了不就是uniq了？
<Yifus> 谁知道android里一款叫 irc的应用，怎么输入文字？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 哦，我明白你意思了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: uniq是先出现的占位吧
<kevinyings> maplebeats 为毛啊
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 什么为毛
<YIFU> 原来把屏幕横过来才可以。。
<YIFU> 无语设计
<jyfl987_> Yifus: andchat
<Yifus> jyfl987_,  andchat？
<jyfl987_> Yifus: 是的 我有装
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 还是刚才的做法阿，你 cat file1 file2 | awk 阿
<Yifus> jyfl987_, 嗯 你的也是要横着才行？
<jyfl987_> Yifus: 没
<jyfl987_> 我htc g7
<Yifus> jyfl987_, 怎么我的要横着才能看到输入框
<Yifus> bug额
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: cat file1 file2 | awk '{ a[$NF] = $0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' 没区别阿
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你是我见过的唯一一个说sed比awk好懂的...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 因为我懂sed 我之所以懂sed 是因为常用的模式都是vim 行模式那一套 当然好理解了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 昨天我有看 sed & awk 才看第2章 ：［
<maplebeats> 求推荐个DNS
<slucx> 话说不是awk比sed复杂的多吗…
<maplebeats> awk不是门语言么。。
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: awk是基本c语法
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不错 发现超人都喜欢用awk
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 装逼犯似乎偏好sed
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: cat 第二文件 第一文件  sort -k6 --uniq
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: sort也可以，既然你已经知道哪个文件重要
<MeaCulpa_> sort --uniq 保留第一个match
<sjd_zeus> 请教下RHCE6.0的认证有必要考吗
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 没有
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 会写程序的人都会写awk... 本科生都学过C
<sjd_zeus> 但是不考怎么找相关工作呀
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 谁说的
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 那么强啊，一点都不懂awk
<slucx> 懂一点sed还是前两天刚看的…
<MeaCulpa_> sed 太高深
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 对了，这证多少钱，我想去考个,too
<sjd_zeus> 没证书找工作不好找吧，好多单位都不给面试机会
<sjd_zeus> 刚咨询了下openlab,6800 培训+考试
 * MeaCulpa_ omg openldap
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 操这价格，adam8157，你们帽子就是这么骗钱的么？
<MeaCulpa_> sjd_zeus: 其实年纪够大就可以...
<hamo_nop> maplebeats: 帽子有各种骗钱的办法
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: maplebeats 那是没打折的价格, 一般培训机构都会有折扣
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: maplebeats 而且我可以给你打75折
<maplebeats> adam8157: 没良心的，还75折
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我就是会写程序 并且本科 却不会写awk的人 不过我会 awk '{print $2}'
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: sed & awk这本书写的不好
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 名气大呀
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 你还有75折的权限？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你看下来觉得如何？
<adam8157> hamo_nop: regular都有
<hamo_nop> adam8157: regular....
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 才看第2章 今天你给我了一个case 展示了awk的强大 所以我决定回去看完他
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你这问题py也就一行搞定
<maplebeats> 完了，我上不了网了。。。
<maplebeats> hamo_nop:  呃。。。我上不了国外网站是因为autoproxy
<hamo_nop> maplebeats: 让我说什么好...
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 元芳，你怎么看？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 好吧，1行我是不行，你因该行，map() + set
<_____aaaa> ......传说某人靠wget十分钟clone一个一夜情网站
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 你放心 基本上 除了写编译器 我不能一行
<jyfl987_> _____aaaa: 有的人是用rsync的 额
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 但写shell代码少
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 而且可以省掉一个文件 直接写在hg的 hooks下买你
<jyfl987_> 下面
<MeaCulpa_> ... hg/bzr 的都喜欢搞这些
<MeaCulpa_> git党情何以堪
 * MeaCulpa_ 下半
<MeaCulpa_> s/半/班
 * adam8157 Bryan Adams - Let's Make A Night To Remember
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 听你妹的歌...
<adam8157> hamo_nop: 陶冶 情操
<maplebeats> adam8157: 听你妹的鸟文歌
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 淘 野情 操
 * maplebeats 这。。。第几次了
 * adam8157 R.E.M. - The Apologist
 * helsinki .
<kevinyings> 下班
 * cherrot .
 * adam8157 .
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 桌面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391358 笔记本装好12.04后启动只看到壁纸，怎么回事，（没有网线） 统计信息: 发表于 由 280266186 — 2012-10-29 17:47
<cfy> maplebeats: 封了蛋蛋的qq
<cfy> maplebeats: 看他还嚣张
<cfy> maplebeats: xfdown真好用
<cfy> maplebeats: ...
<cfy> maplebeats: 下载完成后。。。。xfdown直接挂掉了。。
<leon1984> 请问ubuntu怎么用命令修改默认输入法呢？ 我想用IBUS，但是现在是fcitx
<maplebeats> cfy: xfdown我不喜欢
<cfy> maplebeats: 为啥？
<maplebeats> cfy: 不够方便
 * cherrot .
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你叫啥叫
<cherrot> maplebeats: ...
<cfy> maplebeats: 我觉得挺方便的阿
<cfy> cherrot: .
<cherrot> cfy: hello :)
<maplebeats> cfy: 下载文件格式改掉了，多线程有些问题。本来我想patch的，但是。。。最后我选择了写个js版
<cfy> maplebeats: js版本。。。。在哪里跑？
<maplebeats> cfy: 在浏览器里跑
<cfy> maplebeats: 那不就是lixian.qq.com?
<maplebeats> cfy: 恩
<maplebeats> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=385773
<cfy> maplebeats: 看上去有点高级。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 高级个头，用起来挺方便的
<cfy> maplebeats: 同样是企鹅.....怎么和cherrot差别这么大呢。。
<maplebeats> cfy: ==！哪里差别大了
<cfy> maplebeats: 你比较高调。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 呃，最近比较闲
<cfy> maplebeats: 你是实习生还是正式的？
<maplebeats> cfy: 校招的算什么
<cfy> maplebeats: 正式的？
<maplebeats> cfy: 好像是吧
<cfy> maplebeats: js怎么调试的？一直感觉js这种不好调试阿。
<cfy> maplebeats: 毕竟跑在浏览器上
<maplebeats> cfy: 确实不好调试。。。非常不好调试。。。还好我不是程序猿。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 那看来我没误解阿。呵呵
<maplebeats> cfy: 误解什么
<cfy> maplebeats: 误解js不好调试。。。
<maplebeats> cfy:  不懂
<cfy> maplebeats: .
 * cherrot 谁熟悉php呢。。。
<cherrot> PHP中perl正则用竖线|和斜线/作为正则的起始都可以吗？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 同情的眼光看着你
<cherrot> maplebeats: 加班的命。。。
<good-idea> 有什么方法可以改变C的运算符的运算方式， 换句话说重载。
<good-idea> 比如说我希望 a[i][j] 相当于a[j][i]
<cherrot> good-idea: C支持运算符重载么？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 貌似还真的和 / 同义 。。
<good-idea> 不支持， 我有点想这么做。 最近自己写了一个矩阵运算库，用的是列优先， 所以想改变以下方式
<maplebeats> cherrot: 神奇的语言，不想学。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 胖企鹅必备。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 不学
<cherrot> good-idea: 那数组的存储方式是不变的啊 你只不过是看上去不太一样了而已
<cherrot> good-idea: 哦 我说错了
<good-idea> a[i][j] 代表矩阵 i 行 j 列， 但是从C的数组看， 是第 j 行 第 i 个数。
<good-idea> 难道非得像java那样定义一个获取方式吗。
<cfy> 不是第j行的第i个数么？
<cfy> 不是第i行的第j个数么？
<cfy> cherrot: 可以
<cfy> cherrot: 甚至可以:;这种，记得是这样的
<cherrot> cfy: 刚才看到一个解释 只要不是字母 数字 都可以做定界符
<wweir> 长时间对着黑屏白字该怎么护眼呢？
<roylez_> wweir: 白屏黑字
<cfy> cherrot: 嗯，差不多吧，好久没用，忘了
<good-idea> 总之我的意思是a[i][j]取得是第 j 行的 第 i 个数。
<cherrot> wweir: 对比度调低点？
<roylez_> cherrot: 渣，你取得麻花的欢心了没？
<cherrot> roylez_: 弱爆席
<hamo_nop> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> hamo_nop: 两栖君
<wweir> chrome/firefox是白屏黑字，终端是黑屏白字
<hamo_nop> roylez_: 尾席酱
<wweir> cherrot: 对比度低可以理解为亮度么？
<cherrot_> roylez_: 坏席你一来我就断线了
<cherrot_> wweir: 都调低点好了。。
<hamo_nop> cherrot_: 得到麻花藤的芳心了？
<cherrot_> hamo_nop: 擦。。。
<cherrot_> hamo_nop: 乃们肿么了。。。
<wweir> cherrot_: 我的亮度已经很低了，还是眼涩。而且视力下降很快
<hamo_nop> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕你怎么看？
<adam8157> hamo_nop: ...
<wweir> C中的a[i][j]=现实中的a[j][i]
<cherrot_> wweir: 调一下颜色 注意休息  God bless you
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 寻求硬盘分区工具和方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391362 [size=150]想把我的电脑重新全部格式化后分区，安装Win8和ubuntu12.10。有谁知道有那种工具，能装在U盘里边启动（像PE系统一样），而且能够把硬盘分成NTF格式和Linux需要的各种硬盘格式（如：将/ 放在硬盘的 …
<wweir> 现在好像确实缺少一种通用的安装盘制作工具，主要是新老交替
<ILYG> @kk 已回复！
 * mayli 撤
<Maemoo> 好久没来了
<xrosnight> hi
<Maemoo> hi
<kk> xrosnight, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Maemoo> robot说话了
<xrosnight> kk, 大家好！
<xrosnight> 有没有谁做过VPN？
<kk> xrosnight, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<xrosnight> kk，是个机器人？
<Maemoo> yeah
<sparrow`> exit
<sparrow`> quit
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • 时间不能同步啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391364 12.04安装完，时间不同步喀，设了自动，没用？我试过重庆，香港，广东， 统计信息: 发表于 由 hurtrose — 2012-10-29 19:52
<ferstar> 有人在么？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 判断磁盘剩余空间的命令有吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391368 想在corn hourly里执行以下命令： 如果/tmp剩余空间小于1G，删除文件 Code: find /tmp -name "sess*" -empty -mmin +120 -maxdepth 1 $CMD {} \; 再检查空间，空间如果还不够继续 Code: find /tmp -name "sess*" -empty -mmin +240 - …
<ILYG> 貌似现在人好少诶
<ILYG> 都忙撒呢
<ferstar> 哈哈
<ferstar> 无聊中
<ILYG> 我还可以  在边听Radio边整理硬盘~
<ILYG> 喜欢Radio么
<ferstar> 高中时候常听，现在么，基本是听下专辑用pod听
<ferstar> 有人用华硕的本跑ubuntu Fn快捷键能调亮度么？
<ferstar> 我的没法调啊。。。。。
<ferstar> help
<zlei> linux 总是在播放flash时自动黑屏,有没有办法然他自动黑屏啊
<ferstar> 关掉屏幕保护
<imadper> ferstar: 自己写一个脚本就行了. 每次按那个快捷键, 就把亮度的数值增加?
<ferstar> 哦哦，这个。好麻烦。。。
<ferstar> 谢谢了
<imadper> ferstar: 我的音量就是这么搞的.
<imadper> ferstar: 亮度我没管, 平时用不到.
<if_else> 各位兄台：为啥 -n $empty  会是 true ？
<ferstar> 哦哦，我的音量正常，就亮度不正常
<if_else> 文档：-n STRING True if string is not empty.
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • linux kernel 3.7 更新特性一览 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391369 一、对btrfs文件系统支持的提升，并且每个目录都允许更多的硬链接 二、对在线文件系统的提升及ext4的增强 三、JFS文件系统支持固态硬盘上的TRIM/discard 四、音频运行时电源管理及音频相关驱动更新 五 …
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 寻找vala爱好者 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391375 c++ c# 都类似的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-10-29 21:40
<eexpress> Thanks for noticing—we're going to fix it up and have things back to normal soon.
<\rs> d
<adam8157> eexpress: 这是谁给你提示的
<eexpress> 你的帐号
<adam8157> eexpress: =,= 我这里好好的
 * adam8157 求门路, 香港学生机
<eexpress> 发不出，也退不出。nnnnnd
<imadper> adam8157: 没戏.
<adam8157> eexpress: 重启
<adam8157> =,=
 * adam8157 afk
<eexpress> 你那破服务端，说不定有问题了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: R.E.M.是我最爱
<widon> root@widon-F3JR:/home/widon# ls /bin/f -l
<widon> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root 502 882510  9月 19 23:01 /bin/f
<widon> 这个是什么文件阿，root都删除不了
<widon> 有时候开机运行，占cpu，网络也连不上了
<widon> root@widon-F3JR:/bin# rm f
<widon> rm: cannot remove `f': Operation not permitted
<zeporaph> 没见过root都删不了的东西
<zeporaph> rm -f
<zeporaph> f是参数，前面要加-
<widon> zeporaph, 你看#嘛，我用root都删除不了
<widon> zeporaph, widon@widon-F3JR:/bin$ sudo rm -f f
<widon> rm: cannot remove `f': Operation not permitted
<zeporaph> ll看看文件信息
<widon> zeporaph, widon@widon-F3JR:/bin$ file f
<widon> f: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, not stripped
<AK_47> hi,all
<zeporaph> 咋我的系统没那文件，
<kk> AK_47, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<bo1> 我的arch也没有这个文件
<widon> zeporaph, 不知道阿
<widon> 删不了阿
<widon> 是不是中毒了
<AK_47> kk
<widon> 删除不了，很奇特
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:/bin$ ls -l f
<widon> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root 502 882510  9月 19 23:01 f
<bo1> 可不可以从live 系统中删除呢？
<zeporaph> 502 是哪个组，用户是root
<widon> zeporaph, widon@widon-F3JR:/bin$ cat /etc/group | grep 502 -i
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:/bin$
<widon> 没有502这个组阿
<zeporaph> 你是什么系统
<widon> zeporaph, ubuntu12.04阿
<widon> zeporaph, widon@widon-F3JR:/bin$ uname -a
<widon> Linux widon-F3JR 3.6.2-030602-generic #201210121823 SMP Fri Oct 12 22:31:22 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<widon> zeporaph, 内核网上下的，比较高版本
<zeporaph> 厉害，折腾内核了。
<zeporaph> 你看看在单用户模式下能删不
<widon> zeporaph, 直接下的deb安装的，呵呵
<widon> zeporaph, 怎么进单用户模式阿
<zeporaph> 红帽我就知道，ubuntu配置文件正在百度
<zeporaph> 红帽直接就init 1就行了，ubuntu我不知道，ubuntu不需要inittab
<kenifanying_> sou_,  sou_ = sou_1?
<zeporaph> ubuntu的配置文件没红帽和SUSE那么方便，人家的配置里面说明很好。
<MeaCulpa_> zeporaph: SUSE我当年用的时候，配置文件里上游的注释被删了
<MeaCulpa_> zeporaph: 现在不知如何，当时我就怒删了
<zeporaph> 当年阿，您坐好，来大家准备膜拜
<MeaCulpa_> zeporaph: 删上游的注释是很卑鄙的事情
<MeaCulpa_> zeporaph: 一旦做过，被骂10年也是活该
<zeporaph> 有注释固然好，但不一定注释都是对的，就怕误导我这菜逼
<YIFU> 有没有不是很it的freenode irc 频道？
<YIFU> IT
<zeporaph> 有
<YIFU> 是啥
<zeporaph> 自己建呗，或者列出来慢慢找
<YIFU> 国外的，我去围观
<YIFU> = =  去学英语的
<YIFU> 上面这些垃圾信息 弹出来很无聊。。
<zeporaph> 学英语，学JB阿，出国一年，什么都会了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用混合硬盘的电脑安装双系统win7+ubuntu12.04遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391388 win7系统是原来自带的64位系统。在win7下已经分出一个空闲的分区，在管理中显示绿色的部分。 安装ubuntu，使用easybcd安装引导，没有问题，进入linux安装界面也没有问 …
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] hi
<jusss> telnet不接受标准输入
<jusss> 据说telnet输入是跟tty有关
<jusss> 纠结
<jusss> 谁知道计算机二级啥时候报名
<jusss> 想考个二级证
<iyzsong> jusss: netcat可带替telnet的说
<jusss> iyzsong: 实验室的机子没带netcat
<iyzsong> jusss: -.-
<jusss> iyzsong: 唉，
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] netcat 一般是写作 nc 的。
<jusss> nc...
<jusss> 还有个socat
<jusss> 好像是这样
<jusss> 好无趣
<jusss> 来电激情的
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: 你多大了
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 22
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: 你啥专业的
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: 为什么会想要计算机二级...这种东西有用么...
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 无线网络优化
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 因为恶心的学校毕业要cad证或英语四级证或计算机二级
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: cad是真恶心
<MeaCulpa_> cad恶心
<MeaCulpa_> 英语4级你有难度？
<jusss> 尤其是那个什么中旺cad
<jusss_> MeaCulpa_: 那个中望cad真恶心
<jusss_> 一直感觉工具栏恶心，cad全是工具栏
<jusss_> 那些复制的鼠标操作，记不住
<jusss_> 还不让手工制图
<jusss_> 不如
<MeaCulpa_> GUI 就是这样，easy to adopt but hard to transfer
<MeaCulpa_> 适合professional
<MeaCulpa_> s/adopt/adept
<jusss_> 恶心的学校
<jusss_> test
<kk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<ncyy> =-O
<jusss> a
<YIFU> 四级有难度很诧异么  亚历山大
<jusss> 睡觉
<chuck_> 有irc使用教程没 咱一新人 什么不会
<chuck_> 看来什么都没有
<chuck_> 自己慢慢学吧 琢磨琢磨
<chuck_> afk
<chuck__> 直接说就行啦 只是有些命令而已
<chuck__> 操作命令吧  慢慢试着用吧
<gth-> Hello
<kk> gth-, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<gth-> I dont speak Chinese kk
<gth-> only English and German
<alvin_rxg> na und?
<alvin_rxg> moin :D
<gth-> How are you alvin?
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZZ gth-
<gth-> Are you in China alvin_rxg?
<alvin_rxg> no. in germany
<gth-> chinese?
<alvin_rxg> gth-: yo, chinese
<ofan> alvin_rxg: yo
<ofan> 我这来飓风了
<knownbad> 要不要把dna设备运来西岸避灾？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: no
<gth-> alvin_rxg, are you here to study?
<alvin_rxg> gth-: yo
<gth-> ?
<ofan> 啥dna
<ofan> knownbad: 我这连续下6天雨.。。
<knownbad> 电脑。
<knownbad> 气象预报说是今晚将会是高潮。
<ofan> knownbad: 我这得过几天
<kk>  06:13
<ofan> 关进这几天还好几场考试 nnnnd
<ofan> 关键
<knownbad> 学校已听课了吧？
<ofan> 木有
<knownbad> 纽约股市和地铁都已关闭了。
<piggybox> 嗯，说是到新泽西了？
<knownbad> 可能风不够強。
<piggybox> 好像还有很多地方停电了
<ofan> 房东发传单让买好手电筒和蜡烛
<ofan> 要抓瞎了？
<knownbad> 有龙虾吗？
<cleamoon> ofan, 这在内海旁边的人笑而不语
<piggybox> 哇，新闻说曼哈顿有房子被吹倒了
<fivesheep> @@
<fivesheep> 那么厉害
<piggybox> http://p.twimg.com/A6ZHO1LCcAAsRL5.jpg#twimg 女神岛已经被淹了，只剩女神在海中岌岌可危
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-30
<PrinzKarl> 在纽约的表示压力很大。。。。
<difan> 洛杉矶飘过，围观东部中
<fivesheep> 虾头市市民飘过, 对纽约同胞表示慰问
<kven> 大家好
<kk> kven, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<kven> 早
<difan> 纽腰的这会儿没网可用了吧。。
<kven> 扭腰？
<difan> NYC,,
<kven> 受教了
<gth-> hello
<kk> gth-, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<gth-> I dont speak chinese.
<fivesheep> it's just a greeting bot
<kven> kk  怎么每次你的消息后面会跟一个时间？
<ofan> kven: 因为他是机器人
<kk> kven, 我不知道我是否可以量化的答案。  ㍠ 
<kven> 这样啊...
<gth-> fivesheep I see.
<gth-> gth-, seems like hes chatting with people.
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩MUD吗
<ofan> 不玩
<ofan> gebjgdnothere: 老色鬼在哪呢，飓风没吹到你么
<gth-> Are you all in China?
<ofan> most are in china
<gth-> Im visiting China soon.
<gth-> Its going to be my 4th visit.
<ofan> cool
<gth-> I've only been to Beijing so far.
<ofan> gth-: there are many beijingers here
<gth-> Makes sense.
<gth-> I'm having an exhibition there soon.
<ofan> i personally don't like beijing
<gth-> at the namoc.
<ofan> gth-: Exhibition of what?
<gth-> a series of paintings.
<ofan> oh cool, are you an artist?
<gth-> Yes ofan.
<gth-> I had an exhibition ithe national museum in beijing in 2005
<gth-> and in 2004 I had one in the central academy of fine arts in beijing
<gth-> And in 2003 again in the Chinese museum for the arts
<gth-> And I was there in 1996 as well actually
<gth-> Are you in beijing ofan?
<ofan> gth-: nope
<gth-> whereabout ?
<ofan> us
<gth-> ah
<gth-> you're originally from china?
<ofan> yeah,sure
<popolon> 我不是中国人，但是可以一点讲中文
<popolon> gth-, you aren't chinese ? where do you come from ?
<gth-> I live and work in Ireland and LA.
<gth-> originally from Vienna.
<PrinzKarl> Österreich?
<popolon> ok
<popolon> I'm french from paris
<popolon> I paint too and often go to china, well, only one time by year
<gth-> PrinzKarl yes.
<popolon> gone one tyme to vienna (and salzburg)
<popolon> time
<popolon> blau danau
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice输出成pdf时中文粗体不显示，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391427 图中上面是office，下面是输出成的pdf。 论坛中没有看到相关主题，是不是我的问题太低级了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 moritan — 2012-10-30 9:04
<PrinzKarl> Gut, Ich kann etwas Deutsch sprechen, Germanistik war mein Nebenfach(Good, I can speak a little German, Germanistics was my second major)
<popolon> blauen ?
<PrinzKarl> 蓝色多瑙河
<popolon> huhu
<popolon> 呵呵
<PrinzKarl> popolon do you know that? 蓝色多瑙河 I don't know the english version
<gth-> PrinzKarl, Very nice. Are you chinese?
<popolon> the blue danube
<PrinzKarl> Yes
<popolon> that's wat I said
<popolon> An der schönen blauen Donau
<popolon> well I tried to say
<PrinzKarl> I am from Wuxi (a city 100km away from Shanghai)
<PrinzKarl> Now I am in New York CIty...
<popolon> oh  !
<popolon> I already gone to Wuxi
<popolon> really liked the old town
<popolon> with lot of 红灯
<PrinzKarl> sheltered from the f**king Sandy hurricane
<PrinzKarl> great… but 红灯… what do you mean by that? prostitution?
<popolon> I like Jiangsu and generally 江南
<popolon> huhu
<popolon> no, red lantern
<PrinzKarl> OK 红灯笼
<popolon> lot of little red lantern
<popolon> oh
<popolon> 谢谢你
<PrinzKarl> haha, one word less makes a big difference XDDDDDDDDDD
<popolon> Good food too
<popolon> didn't know they had this meaning in chinese
<popolon> I know only for amsterdam red quarter
<popolon> well chinese quarter is not so far in Amsterdam
<popolon> the name could  be historically linked ?
<PrinzKarl> well, naming after amsterdam red quarter, we call those place 红灯区
<popolon> red area ?
<popolon> quartier rouge in french
<PrinzKarl> OKOK, forget about it...
<popolon> i translate by red quarter
<popolon> but I could be wrong ?
<PrinzKarl> just … I made a mistake...
<PrinzKarl> let me check...
<popolon> I first wrote the mistake ;)
<popolon> De Wallen in dutch
<popolon> red light district
<PrinzKarl> a…amsterdam avenue...
<PrinzKarl> in NYC...
<PrinzKarl> Just a joke, messed up...
<PrinzKarl> forget it...
<popolon> oh, looks like the exact translation of the chinese terme 红灯区
<PrinzKarl> yep
<popolon> So could be the name given first by the chinese from this area
<popolon> There is the blender foundation not to far from this district
<popolon> and they made a project called Durian (榴莲)
<popolon> because of the fruct sold in chinese quarter :)
<popolon> oops district
<popolon> I really like durian,
<PrinzKarl> Errrr, I hate the smell...
<popolon> specially 榴莲蛋糕
<PrinzKarl> but really like it when I eat...
<piggybox> I can't stand the smell ><
<PrinzKarl> hate it when others are eating...
<MeaCulpa_> .
<popolon> I eat one 榴莲蛋糕 today :)
<popolon> for the anniversary of my wife
<popolon> (she is chinese)
<pityonline> 刚啥情况，键盘打英文都明显延时
<popolon> 但是我比她喜欢榴莲
<gth-> PrinzKarl, http://www.firstrunfeatures.com/newsletter/Publicity/gottfriedhelnwein.html
<kk> gth-,啥网址y First Run Features Press Release
<gth-> PrinzKarl, in your neck of the woods
<gth-> The documentary will be shown in NY on nov 23rd.
<piggybox> pityonline: screen lag?
<PrinzKarl> OK
<PrinzKarl> I can recommend it to my friends
<popolon> http://www.westartbiennale.com/
<kk> popolon,啥网址y 中国西部国际艺术双年展-首页
<popolon> a chinese friend organize this
<popolon> in beijing
<popolon> an international art biennal
<piggybox> you guys are so cool
<popolon> gth-, cou could be interested
<popolon> muralist ?
<popolon> does this come from french mural (on the wall)
<gth-> yes.
<popolon> in fact come from spanish that use the same latin word
<popolon> mexican artistic movment
<popolon> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muralismo
<kk> popolon ⇪ t: Muralismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
<kven> :-$
<cherrot> kk: morning~
<MeaCulpa_> morning all
<pityonline> piggybox: 嗯
<gth-> popolon, like Jose Orozco and Diego Rivera, and David Siqueiros - most known are fresco works - but mural could be anything painted on the wall literally - cieling paintings by Jean Andre Rixens are murals.
<popolon> yes fresco are a special technic
<popolon> s/are/is/
<gth-> If you go to Toulouse to the Capitole de Toulouse you could see murals
<popolon> soon the calavera festival in mexico
<gth-> Are you not french?
<popolon> yes but from paris
<popolon> there are lot of wall paintings, but as I didn't know the movement, I can't say for now what is and isn't this kind of painting
<gth-> Ok then go to Musee de l'Orangerie where you could see Water Lillies murals by Monet
<popolon> seen a lot :)
<popolon> but don't think there is anything social or political in it
<popolon> and that was painted before the mexican artistic movment
<popolon> I really like monet
<slucx> debian 的chromium为嘛不能安装插件啊？
<gth-> In fact murals are probably the oldest type of human artwork.
<gth-> Cave paintings are at least 30,000 years old.
<popolon> https://carnet.popolon.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/wpid-2012-10-07-14.19.41.jpg
<gth-> today its very popular.
<popolon> yes or this is because this was hiden in caverns that this is one the only forms of art from this time
<popolon> that is still here
<gth-> it can be anything from abstract to trompe-l'œil
<popolon> two Monet paintings I like together
 * MeaCulpa_ 进错房间了？
<popolon> (this is rare)
<gth-> You know of Graham Rust and Rainer Latzke?
<popolon> MeaCulpa_, 对不起
<wangyuzhe> 莫奈
<wangyuzhe> 擦
 * cherrot oops
<popolon> ^^
 * slucx 我刚发完一句汉语才意识到我进错房间了，汗…
<mayli> MeaCulpa_: 今天貌似有2个外国人+若干中国人都在用英语聊天
<popolon> 不可以照
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 两位艺术家在讨论专业问题。。。
<popolon> 所以照片不好 ^ ^
<popolon> 不好意思啊!
<mayli> popolon: 没事儿
<popolon> 哦谢谢
 * mayli Medal.of.Honor.Warfighter.Limited.Edition.Cracked-3DM, 3dm看起来很厉害的样子
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 刚我也以为进错房间了
<popolon> 呵呵
<popolon> 晚安
 * cherrot 刚才发生了什么。。。
<pityonline> cherrot: 泡泡龙和哥特在聊天专业问题
<cherrot> pityonline: 哦  我说呢。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get 安装软件时，显示无法定位软件包。请问该怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391431 ifer@ifer-K52JU:~$ sudo apt-get install KPackageKit 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 无法定位软件包 KPackageKit 统计信息:  …
<BluebirdShao> 有哪位兄弟有经验将视频转换成适合 psp 播放的格式的
<BluebirdShao> 用什么工具？
<nopcall> clear
<nopcall> clear
<wangyuzhe> 网上搜啊
<wangyuzhe> 现在还玩PSP好复古
<BluebirdShao> psp很多好玩的游戏呀
<cherrot> BluebirdShao: psp播放的是什么格式？
<BluebirdShao> 很郁闷的是，用 handbrake 转换成 mp4 之后，psp显示是不兼容格式
<BluebirdShao> cherrot: psp 播放的格式只支持 mp4
<BluebirdShao> windows 平台下有一款 Ultra PSP Movie Converter 的工具可以做这件事，优酷的视频转换器也能转成 720 X 480 的psp格式
<MeaCulpa_> 网上随便搜个ffmpeg的参数便是
<BluebirdShao> MeaCulpa_: thx, try it.
<nopcall> ls
<hamo> roylez_: 睡席
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<nopcall> 囧啊 配置irssi好麻烦啊。
<MeaCulpa_> nopcall: 现抄一个就是了，几乎不用配
<nopcall> 。。抄也没有好看的啊 google找guide来弄的
<nopcall> 对了 有没有用gimp的朋友啊。
<hamo> roylez_: bzr一个都要proxychain...这网络是确实没法用了
<roylez_> hamo: IB大
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 你bzr哪里？
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: juju...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 来吃饭不
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: lp
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: lp没被墙阿
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 爆慢以至于超时了...
<roylez_> hamo: 至今不懂juju
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: hmm我这里还好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 可以
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 5分钟后我出门
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: o
 * mayli vps流量超了的话不会有问题么？583.651 GB of 500 GB (116.73%)
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server 12.04 gedit 无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391432 gedit是不是一定要在图形化界面下才可以使用呢，我在命令行在无法使用gedit 统计信息: 发表于 由 allanhardy — 2012-10-30 10:27
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<roylez_> mayli: 你干啥了
<imadper> adam8157_away: pto? 没起来?
 * kenifanying__ 求让笔记本硬盘出现坏道的方法。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 检测不出显卡型号 不知道怎么装驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391436 机器是联想到品牌机，装了ubuntu 后 网上看视频有问题。 在系统设置 -详细信息 那里 图形 显示 驱动未知 用户体验 标准。附加驱动 显示 这个系统上没有使用专有驱动。 统计信息:  …
<hamo> imadper: 想你基友了？
<imadper> hamo: 工作. 你丫懂吗?!
<hamo> imadper: 不懂...太过gaoji
<imadper> hamo: lol
<upstream> hamo: ..
<hamo> kenifanying__: 开着电脑下着片，然后把电脑跩地上
<upstream> kenifanying__: 高io的时候用力晃硬盘.
<kenifanying__> hamo, 这个太暴力了。。。。
<upstream> kenifanying__: homo的话你也信?
<kenifanying__> hamo, 因为京东上入手的电脑有一个亮点，acer，没法退货，，，只好弄出坏道来退货
<kenifanying__> upstream, 比如？ 下BT的时候晃动硬盘？
<hamo> kenifanying__: 一个点确实不退啊...三包要求3个点
<upstream> kenifanying__: 下bt不算高io吧...
<hamo> kenifanying__: 三包需要露三点的
<kenifanying__> upstream, 那怎么弄高io呢？
<upstream> kenifanying__: 随便找一个io测试的软件就行呀.
<kenifanying__> hamo, 人品不行啊，现在点的概率已经不大了
<hamo> kenifanying__: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] shred -n 1000000 怎么样？
<upstream> kenifanying__: 有亮点没事的. 暗点比较烦.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后面接个文件。
<upstream> hamo: 你的是连续操作, 磁头移动的小...
<kenifanying__> upstream, 亮点在稍微暗点的背景下很刺眼
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 对一个文件所占用的硬盘空间反复写一百万遍，看它坏不坏。
<upstream> kenifanying__: 我觉得亮点没啥关系...
<kenifanying__> UbuntuTalk, Windows 下可行的办法。。。
<upstream> kenifanying__: 都得要仔细找才能找到.
<kenifanying__> upstream, 暗点其实跟灰尘差不多
<kenifanying__> upstream, 不会的，红色的亮点，开机的时候很明显，然后稍微暗点的背景也很明显
<upstream> kenifanying__: 红色的...
<kenifanying__> upstream, 求windows 下怎么高io？
<upstream> kenifanying__: 刚不是说了, 随便找一个硬盘的stress test就行了.
<upstream> kenifanying__: windows没咋用过, 不了解. 不过肯定有.
<kenifanying__> upstream,自己买的电脑就算了，帮mm买的电脑，一直推荐她京东上买，现在傻眼了
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<kenifanying__> upstream, 还在7天之内，一般售后这种坏道的事情可以换吧
<upstream> kenifanying__: 7天内不是无条件吗?
<hamo> kenifanying__: 换个MM
<hamo> kenifanying__: 比换电脑容易
<jusss> kenifanying__: 你直接申请退货不就行了
<kenifanying__> upstream, 是有质量问题无条件
<kenifanying__> upstream, 但是京东认为一个亮点不算质量问题。。。
<kenifanying__> hamo, 不行啊。。。这个mm太pp了
<upstream> kenifanying__: 哦, 那不如amazon了, 我妹子买的书, 都是无理由退货. 理由就一句话: 找到电子版得了, 书没用了.
 * upstream 没图你说个xx!
<hamo> kenifanying__: 发PP过来才信
<hamo> upstream: +10086
<kenifanying__> hamo, 那可不行，，，我的mm，不给你看
<upstream> hamo: 就是嘛! 光说漂亮不发图! 绝对不帮他!
<kenifanying__> upstream, :-(
<hamo> upstream: +2^32-1
<kenifanying__> upstream, amazon上也是一个亮点不给换的。。。
 * kenifanying__ 不知道电脑城之内的地方买的话包亮点不？
<upstream> hamo: 再不发图, 直接 ignore...
 * kenifanying__ 我知道苏宁国美也都是不包
<upstream> kenifanying__: 都不给换.
 * hamo 电脑三包要求至少露三点的
<upstream> kenifanying__: 因为, 规定是亮点或暗点不超过3个, 或者累计不超过5个, 就不给换.
<kenifanying__> upstream, 我的口味比较独特，，，怕吓到你，还是不发了吧:-)
<upstream> kenifanying__: 你两个亮两个暗, 都不给换.
<kenifanying__> upstream, 事先没跟mm说清楚，她又不懂电脑。。。现在说不清楚了。。。
<hamo> kenifanying__: 你怎么可能比大象口味还独特？你这不是侮辱大象么...
<kenifanying__> hamo, 。。。。。。
<upstream> hamo: 有你在, 我怎么能算是独特? 你这不是在侮辱你自己吗?!
<upstream> kenifanying__: 知道 hamo的名字怎么来的吗?
<kenifanying__> upstream, 如果是开箱验货的时候出现亮点，，，没交钱呢？
<jusss> kenifanying__: 据说华硕保证有x点就换
<kenifanying__> upstream, 求来源
<upstream> kenifanying__: hama + homo
<jusss> kenifanying__: 你当时买华硕就能换课
<upstream> kenifanying__: 这两个就是他的口味.
<kenifanying__> jusss, 嗯，就一个华硕有保貌似，但是只保黑色背景下的亮点啊，，不仅暗点不给换，，，连其它背景下的亮点也不给换啊。。。
<kenifanying__> upstream, 。。。。。。
 * upstream 黑完 hamo, 精神大振!
<jusss> kenifanying__: 那买个外接显示器吧
 * kenifanying__ 去电脑城之内的地方，大家买的时候都有要求包点嘛？ 还是大家都京东，卓越，新蛋搞定？
<kenifanying__> jusss, mm会说她是买笔记本的，不是买台式机的。。。
<jusss> kenifanying__: 那就mbp
<jusss> kenifanying__: 这个应该没问题，
<kenifanying__> jusss, mbp ？ macbook pro?
<upstream> kenifanying__: 从不在乎亮点暗点. 一眼看上去不别扭就行了. 我只看硬件兼容性和便携性.
<jusss> kenifanying__: en
<kenifanying__> jusss, apple的东东有包点？
<upstream> hamo: 来给我写个patch?
<jusss> kenifanying__: 白花那么多钱，还有问题就告它，lol
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 个人选择卓越
<kenifanying__> upstream, 这个。。。几千块刚买来的屏幕给你来几个亮点。。。
<upstream> 告有屁用, 行业约定的东西. 大家都是3/5点包换.
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 我也都选择卓越一般。。。但是那款刚好只有京东有
<kenifanying__> upstream, +1
<hamo> upstream: ?
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 说实话，京东现在的价格还不如直接去卖场拿合适
<zer4tul> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> zer4tul: ...
<jusss> 那干脆自己造个行了。。。
<kenifanying__> upstream, 貌似要保证买到完美屏，只能去电脑城之内的地方跟js斗法了啊
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 卖场不放心啊。。。
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 基本上是，除了华硕的部分屏
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 这个……就没办法了
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 我家的显示器就是直接从卖场买的，其实也还好啦
<upstream> kenifanying__: 不用. 有些地方+几十块钱, 包完美屏.
<zer4tul> hamo: 又回大厦了？
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 一个个js看见你就跟看见一块肉一样
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 直流口水
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 开个票都要磨嘴皮子磨半天
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 还要时不时担心不小心就被js坑了
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 囧，我从来不要票
<upstream> zer4tul: 有些牌子, 比如骚你, 要票来保的.
<hamo> zer4tul: 没...发配sc了
<zer4tul> hamo: 囧，可怜的娃
<hamo> zer4tul: 哎...
<upstream> hamo: 帮我写个patch?
<kenifanying__> upstream, 嗯，都是要加钱的，，，但是开两三个都有亮点的话,js 估计也郁闷得不行。。。
<hamo> upstream: 啥玩意？
<upstream> hamo: 我的bios有问题.
<hamo> upstream: 升级bios去
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 呃……我没买过这么高端的牌子
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 没票不划算，，保修期少了
<upstream> hamo: 开机的时候, 经常不认识我的usb3.0控制器.
<upstream> hamo: 最新的了已经.
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, acer 是低端吧？
<hamo> upstream: 你脑慢...
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 骚你是高端啊
<upstream> hamo: 他们没有修复. 你来给我写个bios吧.
<upstream> hamo: 改一个.
<hamo> upstream: 好啊...先把你脑送我
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 是可以保修，不要票，但是保修期只能按出厂时间退后两个月算，，，另外没发票木有三包的啊，，，出了卖场，发现问题，就只能认了
 * upstream 笔记本, 只认 nec/fujitsu... 别的牌子都是扯淡...
<helsinki> AUR还是有问题么
<upstream> hamo: ...
<upstream> helsinki: aur啥问题?
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 开票其实也就是加点的事，这个没办法。点是商场收的，不是商家收的，就别想在这上面占太多便宜了，遇到心黑的搞不好还容易着道
<helsinki> upstream: error:301
<upstream> helsinki: 早解决了吧.
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 囧，其实买电子产品没那么麻烦吧
<upstream> helsinki: 升级pacman和yaourt之后就行了呀/
<zer4tul> helsinki: yaourt升到1.2.1就好了
 * hamo 办银行卡去...
<helsinki> upstream, zer4tul : 哦，我试试
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 你在帝都？
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, no
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 深圳？
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 这俩地方的JS是最黑的
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 西安。。。
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 哪里的js都一样黑
<kenifanying__> upstream, nec？ 有这个牌子？
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 有，还不错
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: fujitsu的本也相当不错
<upstream> kenifanying__: ... 必须有呀!
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 中文？ 没见到过。。。fujitsu知道。。。
<upstream> kenifanying__: nec的笔记本绝对是顶级工艺!
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: NEC一直都叫NEC吧？
<upstream> kenifanying__: 就叫nec
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 或者叫日本电器？
<upstream> kenifanying__: nec的笔记本工艺世所罕有, 只有富士通可以与之匹敌.
<zer4tul> upstream: 可能小写的看着不习惯
<upstream> zer4tul: 哦.. 我的错.. 也是, 都叫NEC
<upstream> kenifanying__: http://cn.engadget.com/2012/06/06/nec-lavie-z-ivy-bridge-ultrabook-specs/
<kk> upstream,啥网址y NEC 推出屏幕分辨率为 1600 x 900 的 LaVie Z 超极本，将采用 Ivy Bridge 芯片
<zer4tul> fujitsu的键盘好用啊
<upstream> kenifanying__: 梦幻一般的本, 镁铝合金, 0.9千克, 13.3寸.
<upstream> zer4tul: 老富士通的键盘都是NMB代工的.
<kenifanying__> upstream, 给个链接？ 我看看
<upstream> kenifanying__: 不是给你了吗????
<upstream> kenifanying__: http://cn.engadget.com/2012/06/06/nec-lavie-z-ivy-bridge-ultrabook-specs/
<roylez> hamo: 办啥卡？给我寄一张副卡吧
 * upstream 主副卡不都是夫妻用吗? 
<zer4tul> upstream: 呃……富士通自己也给别人代工键盘的说
<kenifanying__> upstream, 没看上面。。。
<piggybox> upstream: 日系本子只用过东芝索尼，别的很少见到卖，实在太不主流了
<zer4tul> doNotKickMe: 比如Sun
<doNotKickMe> zer4tul: 你说的那个更老的时代了.
<zer4tul> doNotKickMe: 呃……Sun的键盘一直是富士通代工的，一直到Type 7
 * doNotKickMe 为啥没人吐嘈NMB这个公司呢?
<doNotKickMe> zer4tul: type7也很老了吧...
<zer4tul> doNotKickMe: ^_^ 吐槽过了
<zer4tul> doNotKickMe: 囧，我正在用type 7
<doNotKickMe> zer4tul: type6标配的鼠标还有中键呢..
<doNotKickMe> piggybox: 那就错了, 富士通的本销量很好的.
<zer4tul> doNotKickMe: 一直都这样，type 7标配的鼠标也有中键，没有滚轮
<zer4tul> piggybox: 只是在国内是这样而已。NEC跟富士通的本比索尼东芝好用多了
 * kenifanying__ 什么type 6, type 7， 我等土鳖表示完全木有听过
<zer4tul> kenifanying__: 某种长相诡异的键盘
<kenifanying__> zer4tul, 我听说日产的富士，跟国内产的质量不是一个样的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: debian开的awesome，pgrep awesome居然么有
<jusss> nec
<jusss> 还没见过附近有用nec的
<mayli> 日平均流量5.01 KB/s跑一天的话应然也有500M之多
<jusss> roylez: 你ip暴露了，lol 220.248.0.15x
<Iansun> 有人从12.04升级到12.10不
<Iansun> 有没有遇到过什么问题啊？
<jusss> x=4+2-1-1+7-7+15-6-9-32+17+13+2-2+5+7-4-6
<jusss> 貌似都吃饭去了
<jusss> ./quit
<mayli> /bin/sh: bc: not found
<mayli>   File "<string>", line 1
<mayli>     print  =4+2-1-1+7-7+15-6-9-32+17+13+2-2+5+7-4-6
<mayli>            ^
<mayli> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<mayli> 4
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Xubuntu没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391441 之前用Ubuntu的时候好着，安装了Xubuntu以后就没声音，开机那打鼓声音也没有，听歌也没声音。 用快捷键调节音量的时候是一个小喇叭上面带个X，也就是没有驱动，右上角也没有喇叭图标，不知道这是咋回事…… …
<pityonline> jyfl987_: 等于4啊
<pityonline> jyfl987_: sorry，回复错了
<MeaCulpa_> 4+2-1-1+7-7+15-6-9-32+17+13+2-2+5+7-4-6 这是啥...
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: 给小学生做的吧...
 * adam8157 还是没忍住
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • traynote http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391444 移植手机的statusnote过来 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-10-30 13:06
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 尼玛，我们公司的出口IP太逊了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 正好在大多数公司ban的ip之列
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 天知道我们有很多人拿这些ip干啥了
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: webos的那帮人, 正在对tcl的那个26寸大平板惊讶...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 不是，运气问题，比如SONY就ban了所有202开头的ip
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ... 202.113.16.117
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 恩，目前的出口
<MeaCulpa_> 我在家运气好可以享受所有sony服务，在这里不行
 * adam8157 还好俺们是203
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这个是南开bbs
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哎，二等公民
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕居然来上班了
<MeaCulpa_> 现在国外客服也和我国zf学了，你去问他们，他们就说没问题阿，你打电话给你isp阿云云，我以前用过一个免费hosting网站，也ban所有中国ip
<adam8157> hamo: 壕个头
<mayli> roylez: 诶，这不是俺们学校么
<hamo> roylez: 你还上南开bbs啊
<hamo> roylez:  被开除了还能上bbs?
 * MeaCulpa_ 写TestPlan的时候估计到了感恩节，圣诞节，但是忘了18大，哎...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 失策了吧。。。
<cherrot> mayli: 你的后缀是什么回事？
<mayli> cherrot: 后缀？
<cherrot> mayli: mayli/#ubuntu-cn
<mayli> cherrot: 有这个？
<huntxu> cherrot: /help notify
<cherrot> huntxu: soga :D
 * mayli 吃饭去，兄貴
<airead> NOTIFY -n #ubuntu-cn, #openbrd lol
<good-idea> Kernel IP routing table
<good-idea> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<good-idea> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<good-idea> 10.130.30.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 p17p1
<good-idea> 113.14.220.1    *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<good-idea> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1002   0        0 p17p1
<kk> good-idea:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<huntxu> p17p1一看就是帽子家的殘廢品
 * adam8157 没来由的notice 踢之
<cherrot> adam8157: .... 会ping到你么。。。
<upstream> cherrot: 反正我这里都没提示的...
<adam8157> cherrot: 会ping到频道里的所有人
 * upstream erc表示没压力...
<adam8157> upstream: 当然可以关掉
<cherrot> adam8157: 我的notify列表是空的 还以为不会ping到。。。
<upstream> adam8157: 哦. 不过还是t了好.
<good-idea> 好的， 我把它发布到paste那里去吧
<adam8157> upstream: .
<cherrot> upstream: !!!
<huntxu> adam8157: 支持踢了
<cherrot> huntxu: 坏胡
<upstream> s/^/s/
<Iansun> 升级成功
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 系统升级到什么版本了？
<Iansun> 12.10
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 可以实现电脑，安卓手机共用TF卡吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391447 我想把Ubuntu装在TF卡16G（./分区 7G，/home分区 2G, swap 1G，剩下的FAT）里面，本机是Mac，Win双系统。 需要用Ubuntu的时候就把TF卡插入电脑的SD卡插槽去，从SD卡启动 平常不用ubuntu的时候，就 …
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么ubuntu？
<Iansun> ubuntu 12.04
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 12.10无法安装RabbitVCS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391451 12.04下没有问题，12.10下安装出错，需要依赖包： rabbitvcs-thunar 依赖于 thunarx-python (>= 0.2.0)； 而源里面没有这个包，下载安装时，则提示： thunarx-python : 依赖: python2.5 (>= 2.5) 但无法安装它 现在系统里面默 …
<tenzu> ？？
<jyfl987_> 如果有个提取动作  比如  要靠当前的目录名判断自己的项目名称  项目名称大概是 lab_xxx 我要提取出xxx 我用 name=$(dirname `pwd`); name=${name:5:}  这两个语句能否合并到一条语句？   MeaCulpa_
<microcosm> #include<stdio.h>
<microcosm> #define SP ' '
<microcosm> main()
<microcosm> {
<microcosm> 	int c,n = 0;
<microcosm> 	
<kk> microcosm:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<upstream> microcosm: /topic
<upstream> microcosm: 代码贴到这里:  http://code.bulix.org
<microcosm> upstream：什么？？？？
 * slucx 现在大家还用8.8.8.8这个DNS吗？
<microcosm> 贴了
<upstream> microcosm: 贴了给地址呀.
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 找我？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 恩
<upstream> microcosm: 还是你压根儿就没想给我们看?
<microcosm> 不太会用，大神教教我吧
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 昨天那个脚本会把原来的crontab里的顺序搞乱 能否不搞乱？ 因为我里面有个全局变量赋值 需要放在最前面
<jyfl987_> 在考虑要不要用python 行模式
<upstream> microcosm: 你不是贴上去了吗? 贴完之后给你返回一个页面, 把那个页面的地址复制到这里来.
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你是要一行放在最前面，还是完全保留原来顺序？
<microcosm> upstream: #82382
<microcosm> 是这个吗
<upstream> microcosm: 地址... 网址...
<microcosm> http://code.bulix.org/fmop0v-82382
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 最好是完全保留了 如果不能 那就指定前N行固定 我可以写在crontab里叫别人不要动前面N行
<upstream> microcosm: 怎么了?
<upstream> microcosm: 你要问的是什么?
<microcosm> 一道C题，
<upstream> 你就说你遇到什么问题了...
<microcosm> 复制输入到输出，多个空格勇一个代替
<microcosm> 我的运行结果是乱码
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: er...你昨天说的，我已经忘了...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 让我想想
<jyfl987_> crontab -l | awk '{ a[$NF] = $0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' - /tmp/xxx.cron | crontab -i -   MeaCulpa_ 这是昨天的脚本
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我在服务器上开的irc 有结果了 gtalk呼我
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: awk '{ a[$NF] = NR" "$0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' | sort -k1
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我从不在awk里sort...
<microcosm> upstream：http://code.bulix.org/0lvzw6-82383
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: awk '{ a[$NF] = NR" "$0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' | sort -k1 | cut -d' ' -f2-
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 没看明白这脚本哪里控制前面N行》？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 没控制，这只是保留了原来顺序
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 标了个行号而已
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我试试 刚才我已经在用py的方法了 连写了个三个 推到式
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 话说你gtalk是啥呢
<cherrot> git log，git diff 全变成这种样子是怎么回事？ ESC[33mcommit ddde46614c959e0d29f3ea86c745a11a6939014eESC[m
<upstream> microcosm: 优先级错了
<cherrot> 多了好多  ECS[...
<upstream> cherrot: 那个是shell的控制符号. 表示颜色的.
<cherrot> upstream: 奇怪了。。。
<upstream> microcosm: 你的while语句的优先级错了.
<upstream> cherrot: 用个标准的termintor就行了.
<upstream> cherrot: 你用的啥?
<microcosm> upstream:大哥，再说明白点
<cherrot> upstream: xfce-terminal 啊
<microcosm> upstream: 如何改？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不对 不行
<upstream> microcosm: 		while((c = getchar()) != EOF)  明白了?
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我gtakl有加你
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 怎么不行？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你跑下 awk '{ a[$NF] = NR" "$0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' 看看输出是啥
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 起不来，PAE的事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391454 This kerneal requires the following features not present on the cpu: pae ubable to ????t - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu 一个sony的本本，起不来 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2012-10-30 14:46
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 14:36 < jyfl987_> 如果有个提取动作  比如  要靠当前的目录名判断自己的项目名称  项目名称大概是 lab_xxx 我要提取出xxx 我用 name=$(dirname `pwd`); name=${name:5:}  这两个语句能否合并到一条语句？   MeaCulpa_
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你之前还和我说过这个？？
<cherrot> upstream: 貌似设置 LESS="eirMX"就行了  LESS变量是干啥的？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那个不重要
<jyfl987_> cherrot: 给我冲几年qq会员
<upstream> cherrot: 不知道... 你问的太gaoji, 得找 gaoji蛋, gaoji蛤蟆, 这样的人问.
<cherrot> jyfl987_: 我还是一个月一个月的充呢。。。
<cherrot> jyfl987_: 穷人。。
<jyfl987_> cherrot: 你不是在腾讯么
<upstream> cherrot: 给我也一个月一个月的冲一下.
<cherrot> upstream: ...乃们。。。
<microcosm> upstream:非常感谢，非常感谢
<upstream> microcosm: 明白了?
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那个输出 顺序还是有影响
 * cherrot 都是壕 还欺压我。。。
<microcosm> 嗯嗯
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我追加的那些 顺序抬到上面去了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你跑下 awk '{ a[$NF] = NR" "$0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' 看看输出是啥
<jyfl987_> cherrot: 我主要是为了你方便 如果你不嫌麻烦 也可以给我一月一冲
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 好 wait
<cherrot> jyfl987_: 没QB...
<airead> cherrot, 写个脚本： git diff --color $FILE | less -R
<cherrot> airead: 我重设了一下 $LESS变量就好了， 奇怪 可能有人手动改过less的设置？
<airead> cherrot, 我的 git diff 也是突然间出现好多 ESC[ 什么的。以前就没事
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: http://pastebin.com/CDJpvUek
<jyfl987_> cherrot: 你南极的居然还说没qb
<jyfl987_> cherrot: 不是年终都发个十几万qb么
<airead> cherrot, 我照你那个设了 export LESS="eirMX", 也没起作用
<cherrot> airead: http://excid3.com/blog/how-to-fix-esc-in-your-terminal/ 看的这个文章
<kk> cherrot,啥网址y How to fix ESC[ in your terminal | Chris Oliver
<cherrot> airead: 看来你更可怜。。
 * upstream 那东西跟终端有关的. 我的eshell从来就没正常过... 
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: hmm. 这里面哪个是你后来加的...
<cherrot> jyfl987_: 我一毛都没看到 每月给的 冲完会员就啥也没了……
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 最后一行？ 你本来不是要把两个文件拼起来么
<cherrot> airead: 我的是LESS="-eirMX"就好了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你昨天不是要把两个东西拼起来么
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 是的 你要我把全部的打印么？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你贴的这个输出，是你要的顺序么？你要的顺序是什么样的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那我弄个完整的给你看下
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你这个输出，第一列的编号，是不是原始顺序？
<airead> cherrot, 我用的是 gnome-terminal ，加了 LESS="-eirMZ" 也不行，我还是用我写的那个脚本吧 :(
<jyfl987_> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/145083  MeaCulpa_
<cherrot> airead: :)
 * slucx 大家不用gnome/kde/xfce的，都用什么notify工具啊？
<hamo_icbc> slucx: 他们都是gaoji的
 * slucx 收到…
<jyfl987_> slucx: 用gtalk :]
<jyfl987_> xmpp-notify
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你是要吧 /tmp/xxx.cron 添加到 crontab -l, 并且去除重复？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: bingo
 * slucx 汗，notify工具啊…
<jyfl987_> inotify
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 等我拿你的数据跑跑
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我不是已经跑出来了么 额
<cherrot> slucx: 啥是notify工具啊
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我想要那几个 /tmp下的任务排到后面
<slucx> cherrot: 就是可以给一个气泡，提示一些信息？？可以这样说吗？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我在想 是不是可以给 追加的文件的没一行也弄个行号  然后去重以后按行号排？
<cherrot> slucx: 哦
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我看明白了 你用sork 他默认当字符串排序的
 * slucx 感觉精通一个脚本语言的人都是牛人啊…
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我忘了写-n
<MeaCulpa_> awk '{ a[$NF] = NR" "$0 } END {for (i in a) print a[i] }' | sort -n -k1 | cut -d' ' -f2-
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: ] 那如果有重复情况怎么说
<MeaCulpa_> 重复取后面一个
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我看你这个awk是不是 第N行 判断 他跟 1 -> n-1 是否重复的？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 没
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 没判断
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 直接赋值了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 啥？ 那如何去重的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 最后一列的内容是数组下标，下标一样的，自然被覆盖了 ：）
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 所谓散列数组，或者hash table
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 哦 原来是个hash
<MeaCulpa_> en
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不错 写shell的人思路很广啊
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 然后我打印了一个原始行数在开头，以便最后sort
<kevinyings> awk 打出每行的参数个数怎么打？
<MeaCulpa_> sort完再用cut把我加的垃圾去掉
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: awk看来比sed狠啊
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: sed 看不懂...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: sed不是很简单么 额
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: 啥叫打印每行的参数
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: sed很难
<kevinyings> 我现在有一个文件，每行以，分隔，现在一行一共有3列，但有的行只有两列，我只要有3列的行，怎么干？
<jyfl987_> 估计你不习惯单字符命令 不过问题是正则你不也熟练么
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: awk是一门语言，sed是一个编辑器，难度自然高的多
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: awk -vFS=',' 'NF == 3'
<kevinyings> #@ 不行
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: sed你把他看成函数式的不就行了 当haskell 强制只有一个输出和输入 哈哈
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa_ 多谢
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: NF变量是Number of Fields
<kevinyings> 好的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我脑子不好使，haskell主页说，他的quicksort例子最接近人类思维，我看了几分钟没明白，觉得自己不是人，就关了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 其实也就是 把if AA then BB  换成  AA && BB 而已
<jyfl987_> 我说的sed的模式
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: sed的操作符，label一多，就乱了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 你可以写得分开点 额
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你没用到循环，分支吧，用到了就知道有多花哨
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 正如我之前说的 分支可以替换成短路运算
<jyfl987_> 循环我就不晓得了 貌似没循环支持吧
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我们作存储的，有时候需要在wwpn里每两位加:， sed....
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: echo 'aaaaaaaa' | sed -e :it -e 's/\(.*[0-9A-Za-z]\)\([0-9A-Za-z]\{2\}\)/\1:\2/;tit'
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 可以简单点， sed 's/../:&/g' | cut -c2-
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 这只是正则的花招
<MeaCulpa_> 反正我是觉得sed像天书
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: awk则是谭浩强级别的
 * slucx awk vs sed vs perl
 * hamo_icbc perl是王道！
<hamo_icbc> Oooops: 神，还是我好吧
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 有一次一个妹子问我为啥要用:it, 我心想其实我只是想凑个词，"tit"
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 你举的那个例子 很长的代码都是正则而已 跟sed相关的不过是 ; tit
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: tit是我存心凑出来的...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: ]
<jyfl987_> 所以根本不是sed的问题
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 单label已经那么花了...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那是你喜欢炫技么 明明可以简单点的 就像我没事喜欢用推倒式一样的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 主要是没有这么耀眼的代码 如何标识你的地盘呢？
<kevinyings> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 擦，没人care的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我感觉我有点2 我现在加了个逻辑 先删除所有相关的cron任务 那么我只需要追加就可以了 根本不需要去重 额
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不过为了炫技 我决定还是把你那段代码留在那
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你要把MAILTO放在最后
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你还要建立注释和某行的关联
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 远比这个复杂
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不是吧 原来mailto是放在最前面的 之所以变成现在这位置是我应用了之前的代码导致的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 不过，用了外部sort, 你可以随心所欲的排序，可读性高很多
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我后悔丢了perl
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa_ jyfl987_ 我服了你们
<MeaCulpa_> 恩都是小问题
<kevinyings> 学习了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 否则行脚本还是很爽的 perl的hash都能slicing 不像py
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: split("字符串")？
<MeaCulpa_> split之类不是有么，python
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: slice
<MeaCulpa_> enumerate
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 类似python的  a[1:-1]
<MeaCulpa_> 哦...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 但是perl好像还可以  a[1,3,9] 这样
<MeaCulpa_> perl啥都可以
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我去py频道问过他们为何不支持 额 他们也没正面回应
<MeaCulpa_> 就是看起来不爽
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 主要问题是 py可以 多重赋值  如果支持这种 那就可以  a,b,c = data[1,9, -1] 这样 很pythonic
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我去awk频道问为啥只有gawk有sort, 他们说，排序只是人类认识需要，数据本身并没有顺序，困扰我多年的问题就顿悟了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: a, b = b, a # 这个最Pythonic
<jyfl987_> 不过他们说你可以 [data[idx] for idx in (1,9,-1)]
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 但是这样的话看起来不优雅
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 这东西对着谭浩强成长起来的孩子，面试一个爆一个
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那你有问他们 究竟为谁解决问题么
<jyfl987_> 为人类还是为上帝 额
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<cherrot> jyfl987_: lol
<kevinyings> jy
<jyfl987_> 如果我是老板 我得告诉他们 工资只是人类生存需要 工作本身是不在乎工资的
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，我在乎
<jyfl987_> 所以我决定为了从工作来考虑 不发工资
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 但本质是人要有神性
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: awk不是有个增强版 nawk么 那个狠么？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: nawk很老很老的，aix里就是nawk
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 狠的恐怕是mawk
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 对了 python里那个序列化用的 pickle居然也是个小语言 我总算理解了 内核的开发者守则里为何郑重其实的加了一条 不要实现自己的lisp
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 因为mawk很多运算比pl快，所以撤掉了perl众的最后一块遮羞布，cc Oooops
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 说有人用 awk写编译器？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 不懂, 不码字，不关心
<jyfl987_> perl还是基于求植树的 语法多 显然快不起来
<jyfl987_> 不过新的perl不是计划放到 parrot vm上么
<jyfl987_> 还有 rar里也带个vm 额
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 没用，等那帮老头子挂了，用perl的都是维护历史脚本的阿三了，没前途
<jyfl987_> 这个太搓了 以后用unrar的时候小心点
<jyfl987_> 最妙的是 sqlite也是基于vm的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 外面吼pl的，都是些凭忽悠进了甲方的阿三...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那你是awk派？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 无线居然被断了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 偶不码字...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 遇到pl面试官我就吹py, 遇到py的吹shell, 遇到shell的吹awk... 循环
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 估计是贵摸的pl人员监测到你对pl不敬
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那不好
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 你要顺着他们来 py讲简洁  那你就吹个更简洁的 比如lisp家族
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有没有从1204降级的？断网伤不起呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391458 1204一直保持更新，rtl8188的无线网卡装完官方驱动显示8192，不过以前1004也是这样，没出过问题，1204频繁断网，想降级到1004了。 不过1004的喇叭耳机同时发声的问题一直没解决，ubunut这点问 …
<jyfl987_> 遇到shell的 玩bash的你就吹zsh
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 那个，超出我理解力了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: no, 遇到bash的吹ksh
<jyfl987_> 如果什么都会 就吹 汇编 哼哼
<jyfl987_> 不行就吹forth吧
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: bash弱暴了，我有一次，大声反问，：“你们公司居然在生产环境装bash??”
<jyfl987_> 这个可以包治百病
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 当时面试官就被我吓住
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 要是我是SA, ksh93我都不给
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我找到过一个80年代的论文 那人用lisp实现了个forth 并且用forth实现了个lisp
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那只能用busybox带的那一套了
<upstream> jyfl987_: 那你就吹ook
<roylez> jyfl987_: 蛋疼挣不到钱的loser才玩那种lisp实现forth又forth实现lisp的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: zsh不能随便乱吹，帽帽的bugzilla里zsh的security hole还在呢
<jyfl987_> roylez: 学术界也有出论文的压力嘛
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那就forth?
<roylez> jyfl987_: o，原来是有爆菊花的压力
<jyfl987_> 推出你自己的trigle-stack forth
 * MeaCulpa_ 这世界就是刷XP
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 真的 吹forth是万能的 因为lisp虽然也有lisp machine 但是他手头没有 forth的老大 亲自设计芯片卖 额 顺便在设计过程中设计了个电路设计工具
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我们公司羽毛球赢了HP, 都值得全公司发mail...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 最绝的是 现在他加上了颜色 color forth
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 向量计算机连电都不需要...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: svm?
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 但人需要电
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不用电用水么
<MeaCulpa_> er...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 你那个awk追加 支持 glob么？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 啥叫glob?
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 比如 我后面用  awk 'xxx' /tmp/cronjobs/*
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 通俗点阿哥哥
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: 通配符
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 做梦
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: glob就是正式说法啊
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那我要用 for f in 来喂给他？？
<jyfl987_> 额 爹爹诶
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: shell expend嘛
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 怎么整？ 快港
<MeaCulpa_> awk '{print}' *
<jyfl987_> 支持的？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 还没轮到awk, shell就吧* 给expand了吧？
<MeaCulpa_> 不知...
<jyfl987_> 额 我试试吧
<MeaCulpa_> 我在zsh....我找台aix看看
<MeaCulpa_> ksh可以
<MeaCulpa_> # sh -c awk '{print}' *.log
<MeaCulpa_> Usage: awk [-u] [-F Character][-v Variable=Value][-f File|Commands][Variable=Value|File ...]
<MeaCulpa_> sh 不可以
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 他只读第一个 额
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: shell帮你搞了
<MeaCulpa_> hmm...
<jyfl987_> 应该是你脚本里只读地一个的问题吧
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 不对 我看错了 支持多个
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: awk '{print FILENAME}' *  自己看
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 完美了 一下午扯了半天淡 最后的产出是 5行代码
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: awk 'FNR == 1 {print FILENAME}' *
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 你产出比我高
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 科幻小说里 经常把 后核弹时期的超级人物 定位为图书馆管理员 不过我觉得应该是运维 额
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 其中3行是你的
<jyfl987_> 对了 我共享了3行注释 分别对应那三行
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我的第一份工作，工作量按照代码行数算
<helsinki> MeaCulpa_: 平均一行多少錢
<MeaCulpa_> helsinki: 不知道，反正有if必有else, 空else里还加个;
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 额 什么公司？ 以后我要尽量避开
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 像我这样写py 那不是工资要狂降？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: ee这样写perl的更倒霉
<MeaCulpa_> 鬼子公司
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 那什么语言？ 可以用汇编么
<jyfl987_> 或者java? javascript?
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我写过VB, VC++, C, java
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 那时候还没到网络时代
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391459 我是使用校园Ｅ信上网的，想再装个ubuntu系统，就想到了怎么上网的问题，E信没有linux的客户端，求高手帮忙，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 月之卡罗特 — 2012-10-30 16:04
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我也写vb 我那时候经常在网吧里用vb6 精简版
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 几个mb 然后加个msinet控件
<MeaCulpa_> VB有点丑，但是太君这点比较好，够用即可
<MeaCulpa_> 我作了好久赌场的弹子机系统
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa_ 你是不是概率特强
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: 不是...
 * MeaCulpa_ 似乎只有身体稍强，年轻时候
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 他们是不是省了保安的钱？ shell里怎么获取pid
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 谁的pid?
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 大改就 写一行，命令; $?
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我知道了 $$
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 话说你现在身体如何
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 很差
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 额  sh不支持 子字符串提取么？
<roylez> jyfl987_ MeaCulpa_ 你俩的体型估计是比较相像的
<jyfl987_> roylez: 没有 我比较矮
<jyfl987_> roylez: MeaCulpa_ 完全不是南方人的体型
<slucx> xargs把前面的输出当做参数，只能当最后一个参数吗？如果我想把前面的输出当中间参数咋办？
<slucx> shell达人指点啊…
<slucx> 汗…
 * slucx 会了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: sh不知道...干嘛用sh, sh完全就是进程管理用
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: ？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我是地道南方人， 祖籍ninbo
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 北方男人个子不大，女人个子大， 南方相反
<slucx> 刚我想让输入当做basename的第一个参数
<slucx> 现在知道了…
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 我想实现把/path/hello.txt 提取出hello怎样弄？
<slucx> 如果不只是.txt
<Oooops> 丫丫的。睡了一下午。咋没人叫醒我。
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 试试看嘛
<Oooops> 破酷胖。
<Oooops> 臭皮猪
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 一个实现反向解析zone文件中如何包含不同网段的ip http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391462 打个比方，我有三个不同网段（24位掩码）的ip分别对应三个域名192.168.30.1、192.168.40.1、192.168.50.1，我想要写入同一个进行反向解析的zone文件中，我想要这个反向解析的配置文 …
<hamo_icbc> adam8157:  roylez MeaCulpa_ upstream 壕们，赶紧入手啦，手快有手慢无啊  http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004QJM1IK/
<kk> hamo_icbc,啥网址y OCZ 480GB Vertex 3 SATA 6Gb/s 2.5-Inch Performance Solid State Drive (SSD) with Max 530MB/s Read and  Max 4KB Write 40K IOPS- VTX3-25SAT3-480G:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 试出来了
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 我连电脑都没有, 买这干啥
<MeaCulpa_> s='/path/hello.txt'; print ${${s##/*/}%.*}
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 这种东西灰常无聊...
<slucx> 这是啥？
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 先买一个，等有脑了还上就可以了
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 自己跑一遍阿
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: nnnnd, x230 ips好贵, 快赶上mba了
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 听我的，就mba吧
<upstream> adam8157: u772
<xiangfu> slucx,  basename /patch/hello.txt | cut -d. -f 1
<upstream> xiangfu: 第一个不够吧... 好多带版本号的包...
<adam8157> upstream: u772是个啥
<upstream> adam8157: 笔记本.
<adam8157> upstream: 没法工作就过来聊天吧
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 工行的芯片卡真是挺漂亮的
<slucx> xiangfu: 厉害
<adam8157> upstream: i mean, in this channel
<upstream> adam8157: ok.
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 芯片磁条共存的我不要
<upstream> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19696008540&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1351586950_3k9_1202391782
<kk> upstream,啥网址y 富士通 U772 I7/256G SSD/ 超级本 日本原装 正品行货 全新-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa_> xiangfu: 汝太小看basename了， basename -s .txt /patch/hello.txt
<adam8157> upstream: 擦, 这么贵
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 借记卡还是搞共存的，信用卡可以要单独芯片的
<upstream> adam8157: 极致无边•14”屏幕玩美融入13”机身
<upstream> 极致轻薄•仅约1.38kg的9mm纤薄机身
<upstream> 极致持久9.1小时续航支持极速快充技术
<hamo_icbc> adam8157:  你又不刷借记卡
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 反正不要共存的, 共存的一点意义也没有
<upstream> adam8157: i7标准版能跑9小时很了不起了. mba那个是ulv的吧.
<xiangfu> slucx,  basename /patch/hello.txt .txt
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 谁说的，那个词条可以关闭的
<slucx> xiangfu: 不一定是.txt
<xiangfu> slucx, 那就用cut 了。
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 反正不要共存的
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 你这就反对的没道理了...
<slucx> xiangfu: 你那个是把.后面的都截取了
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 难看
<xiangfu> slucx, . 前面。
<adam8157> hamo_icbc: 正反面都扫描给我看看
<xiangfu> slucx, 保留. 单面的
<slucx> mocp -Q %file | xargs basename | cut -d . -f 1 | xargs notify-send -t 2000  就写了句这个
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: ...
<slucx> 汗，不会这写啊…
<slucx> xiangfu: 能保留最后一个.前面的吗？
<t0l> 大家知道linux下有什么好的上网行为控制软件么
<upstream> slucx: 用正则吧... s/\..*$//
<upstream> slucx: 不行. 这样会被贪心...
<upstream> slucx: 你等我想想.
 * upstream 绿霸for linux
<hamo_icbc> adam8157: 你可以等POB3.0版本的卡，那里面没有兼容卡，全都是纯芯片的
<t0l> upstream 先去google下
<upstream> t0l: google啥?
<MeaCulpa_> upstream: :)
<upstream> adam8157: hamo_icbc nc和netcat不是同一个东西呀?
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 你这要干啥呢...两个xargs
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: ... 每次都被贪心坑...
<t0l> upstream 绿霸forlinux啊
<adam8157> upstream: 一个, 有多种实现
<upstream> t0l: 查他干嘛?
<upstream> adam8157: 哦, rh上面的nc和我arch上面的netcat不一样... 坑....
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 输出截取一点，然后再输出
<hamo_icbc> upstream: 关系就像 imadper和 大象的关系一样
<upstream> hamo_icbc: 就像 hamo 和 hama + homo的关系一样!
<MeaCulpa_> slucx:  ${${STRING##/*/}%.*} 多拉风
<xiangfu> slucx, basename /path/test.txt.txt.abc | sed 's/.[^.]*$//'
<upstream> xiangfu: 恩. gaoji
<t0l> 上网行为控制啊，老是有人看电影，整的上网都困难
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 你是宁波的？ 那最近怎么没回去？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 老家而已
<slucx> xiangfu: 多谢
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 籍贯，不作数的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 有个问题 我的 if写的有问题 老是不命中 我不知道怎么回事
<hamo_icbc> MeaCulpa_: 老家也是家啊
<upstream> t0l: 流量监控. 谁流量太大, 就拔他网线.
<jyfl987_> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/145105   MeaCulpa_ 看下？
<slucx> xiangfu:  extra operand `Diaries(吸血鬼日记)》电视插曲).mp3'这样的名字传给basename不行吗？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 这是hg的钩子  我提交了两次 这段代码会触发两次 本来应该有一次命中 另一次不命中 但是现在输出全是wtf 也就是两次都不命中 我不知道怎么回事
<xiangfu> slucx, 可以
<slucx> xiangfu: 有错误这样的
<slucx> 估计是中间有空格
<t0l> upstream 宿舍环境，恐怕不行。宿舍网关又很烂，连个限速都没有，就想限限速
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: if ( hg log -r $HG_NODE --template '{files}n' | sed 's/s+/n/g' | sed -n '/^cron//p' | grep 'grep') > /dev/null ; #好长
<xiangfu> slucx, basename "/jkl/Diaries(吸血鬼日记)》电视插曲).mp3"
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 可以简化成什么样的？ 我看出来了 grep 'grep '写错了 应该是 grep 'cron' 额
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 用grep -q吧
<jyfl987_> 我就是为了检测提交的文件里有没有 cron目录下的
<upstream> t0l: 现在学校的带宽不是都很好嘛? 我们宿舍的网从来都是youku超清瞬间缓冲完成...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: if ( hg log -r $HG_NODE --template '{files}n' | sed 's/s+/n/g' | grep -q '^cron\/') > /dev/null ;
<jyfl987_> 是这样？
<slucx> xiangfu: basename: extra operand `吻别.mp3'
<slucx> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<slucx> No summary specified.
<slucx>  
<slucx> xiangfu: sed能不能用类似$1这样的，取中间一块，那样我就不用再用basename了…
<t0l> 装的还是4M宽带，架不住多个人用啊
<t0l> upstream 装的还是4M宽带，架不住多个人用啊
<upstream> t0l: ..........4m? 一个人用我都嫌慢... 宿舍几个人? 看见谁用就一起骂他!
<upstream> t0l: 在路由的防火墙里面, 把视频网站都加上去.
<t0l> upstream 这个功能倒有，不过我这么搞，是要真的找骂吧
<upstream> t0l: 不然你怎么办?
<t0l> upstream 就是没办法啊，用linux不久
<upstream> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.12.8wYPXy&id=15211638471&is_b=1&cat_id=2&q=uh572
<kk> upstream,啥网址y 【超极本】Fujitsu/富士通 UH572 三代I5 3317 320G 13.3寸 特价-tmall.com天猫
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 话说你刚才，awk -vFS='[/.]' '{system("notify-send -t 2000 "$(NF-1))}' #多好多直观
<xiangfu> slucx, sed 能。你自己看man 手册。：）
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 不会awk
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: sed... 你两个可以合并成一个么
<adam8157> upstream: fujitsu看着怪怪的
<MeaCulpa_> Fujitsu轻薄的始祖
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 真蛋疼~
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 尼玛，本来想拖一个老美下水帮我配switch, 丫弄到一半休假了，我弄也不是，不弄也不是..
<upstream> adam8157: fujitsu才是好东西.
 * adam8157 sandy 飓风搞得我没法工作!
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 今天被ilab的问到死
<upstream> adam8157: 对了, 那个larry昨天need info他, 他不理我.
<upstream> adam8157: 目测休假了...
<adam8157> upstream: 嗯
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 管道是好东西
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 怎么查看一个用户是否有cronjob可以运行？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 能者多劳
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: crontab -u USER -l
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 有倒是有 只是我不知道会否执行
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 那就不知道了
<upstream> adam8157: ccui说她帮我问那个人的经历.
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: fuck 原来是之前的变量定义问题
<upstream> adam8157: 然后让我先发一封邮件给他本人, 然后cc ccui. 我也cc 你了.
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: crontab的变量替换是自己实现的 不是shell那一套
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我几乎不用cron
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: crontab里面写了，还能指定是否执行？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: 我能不能断言，有^[0-9]的行就是有cron?
<adam8157> upstream: 万圣节+飓风, 必须休假
<MeaCulpa_> 圣诞，18大，哎
<upstream> adam8157: 恩. 貌似感恩节也快了吧?
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: hmm, 有空要学习一下，老有人文我cron的问题，达不上来不好，话说我在自己的init系统里写个循环不好么...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 没看懂你那个断言
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: init本身不就是循环的么 while 1: doit
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: 答不上来不好... qa...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: ... 就是说，只要crontab -l里有的，都一定会被跑么
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: (crontab -u root -l 2>&1 | grep -q '^[0-9]') && echo "有" || echo "木有"
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987_: shell比中文好懂么...哥哥...
<MeaCulpa_> upstream: 真不好~
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 恩 这是个问题
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 我觉得在消歧义上面来看 编程语言普遍比人类语言好懂 perl除外
<upstream> jyfl987_: ook.
<upstream> jyfl987_: ook最难懂....
<jyfl987_> upstream: ook的代码show两端看看？
<MeaCulpa_> ook是啥
<upstream> jyfl987_: 我不会写呀.. 等我给你找找网上的
 * MeaCulpa_ 一天又荒废过去了...下半
<MeaCulpa_> s/半/班
<upstream> MeaCulpa_: jyfl987_ http://esolangs.org/wiki/Ook!
<kk> upstream,啥网址y Ook! - Esolang
 * upstream 面试的时候, 别人扯啥, 你都扯ook就行了.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10 安装不了adobe flash player,看不了网络视频怎末回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391467 求助。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 feile14 — 2012-10-30 17:43
<dwjie`> ..
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa_: 被crontab的man给坑了 他说 ~可以用的 结果我发现不能
<dwjie> .
<dwjie> hi
<kk> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<slucx> root_uid=0; if [ "$UID" -ne "$root_uid" ]; then echo "hello"; fi
<slucx> 这个为啥有警告啊？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome3.6估计快了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391469 “ With GNOME 3.6, polkit and networkmanager moving to extra, ConsoleKit has now been removed from the repositories. Any package that previously depended on it now relies on systemd-logind instead. ” 原来他们是要把ConsoleKit给砍了，所以才折腾这么久还没完  …
<dwjie> .
<g0t3n> 1
<TwentysixLetters> 2
<TwentysixLetters> 频道很冷清。
<abine1> 因为冬天了
<cleamoon> TwentysixLetters, 晚上就好了
<abine1> 所以很冷
<abine1> 今天终于买新硬件了
<abine1> 心里的石头终于落地了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 啥硬件？
<abine1> 被坑了50个大洋
<abine1> AMD A10 5800K
<abine1> 技嘉F2A85XM-D3H
<abine1> 主板
<abine1> 金士顿120GB的固态硬盘
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 花了不少钱吧
<abine1> 希捷的双碟装2TB硬盘
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 花了一个手机的钱
<abine1> 买一个苹果手机的钱
<abine1> 还有16GB的金士顿双通道内存套装
<abine1> 总共买5样东西
<nopcall> 有使用gimp的朋友么。。
<cherrot> nopcall: 昨天你也问过吧。。
<imayli> Ein 你好？
<nopcall> = =好像问过吧。。我刚学gimp
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] imayli 你好
<abine1> 840+518+580+560+640+27=3165
<cherrot> nopcall: 论坛不是有比较详尽的中文资料么
<imayli> Ein ,你用的是什么聊天工具？
<cherrot> abine1: 比我整个一台机器还贵。。。
<nopcall> 。。有么 我看的是外国的。
<cherrot> nopcall: 有的  论坛里
<abine1> nopcall: 你按照PS的用法去用就行了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @imayli KDE Telepathy
<abine1> 基本上是一样的
<imayli> Ein gtalk?
<abine1> 天啊
<nopcall> 囧死了。在学网页 都是用ps的 有些ps的东西没有。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @imayli 对的。gtalk
<cherrot> Ein 那个玩意儿应该支持IRC吧 为嘛用gtalk呢
<abine1> 我今天花了3165个大洋
<imayli> Ein 地址是》
<imayli> Ein 地址是？
<cherrot> nopcall: gimp可以切图？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 裁剪？
<imayli> abine1: 我今天花了2000个大毛
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @imayli 习惯用gtalk了。 talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<nopcall> 可以切啊。。只是好不方便啊 没有大小的提示。。不知道能不能设置
<UbuntuTalk> Mengyang Li 的昵称已更改为 原来如此.真gaoji。
<UbuntuTalk> [原来如此.真gaoji] so ga
<UbuntuTalk> [原来如此.真gaoji] 4,1 test
<cherrot> nopcall: 哦 那就很不错了嘛  我还以为gimp做不了呢
<UbuntuTalk> [原来如此.真gaoji] mayli test
<abine1> imali：
<abine1> 你买了什么？
<cherrot> 我在想，要是gtalk群里说话的人很多，那 kk 估计会把 UbuntuTalk 踢出去 lol
<abine1> cherrot: 在干么
<cherrot> abine1: 加班。。
<abine1> 在干嘛呢
<abine1> 哦
<nopcall>  cherrot 囧 gimp教程也好少的 我也没学过ps 上次要画个苹果 我按照ps的教程来做都做不出来
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，好像 gtalk 这边大部分的人都在潜水，说话的人不多的样子。
<abine1> 不是吧？
<abine1> 可以的了
<abine1> GIMP的功能很强大了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 虫虫，貌似你好久没在水群冒泡了。
<abine1> 我用GIMP画了个手机
<nopcall> 囧 新手 自觉起来也好难的。
<abine1> 不是很难啊啊啊啊
<nopcall> = =###
<abine1> 你多练习就行了
<abine1> 真的
<abine1> 不是一下子就会的
<abine1> 是要一点一点的积累起来的
<nopcall> 我也在学习嘛。
<abine1> 慢慢的你就会触类旁通了
<UbuntuTalk> 原来如此.真gaoji 的昵称已更改为 kk。
<UbuntuTalk> [kk] kk
<nopcall> 哎 继续看教程
<abine1> 恩
<cherrot> nopcall: http://forum.ubuntu.org.con/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=336844
<UbuntuTalk> kk 的昵称已更改为 青少年身体使用指南。
<cherrot> nopcall: http://forum.ubuntu.org.con/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=113218
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] ᶘ﻿ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
<kk> UbuntuTalk, 这到底是什么？  ㍫ 
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] /say
<cherrot> kk: 竟然不报我的链接，该打！
<cherrot> kk: http://forum.ubuntu.org.con/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=113218
<cherrot> kk: http://forum.ubuntu.org.con/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=336844
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] http://forum.ubuntu.org.con/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=113218
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] cherrot kk 坏了
<cherrot> 看来是
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] 没有自动补全真不爽
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] Linux veryamt.com 2.6.27 #1 SMP Sun Mar 4 22:43:21 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：校园网 锐捷 用mentohust 代替上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391472 欢迎使用MentoHUST版本: 0.3.4 Copyright (C) 2009-2010 HustMoon Studio 人到华中大，有甜亦有辣。明德厚学地，求是创新家。 Bug report to http://code.google.com/p/mentohust/issues/list ** 用户名:20093 …
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] 11:38:04 up 92 days, 22:17,  5 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为我改名了。
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] .
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] hello
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] processor	: 0
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] cpu family	: 6
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] model		: 42
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] model name	:           Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31220 @ 3.10GHz
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] stepping	: 7
<kk> UbuntuTalk:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imayli> win
 * pityonli1e 讨厌的 UbuntuTalk  又出现了……
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] initial apicid	: 2
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] fpu		: yes
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] fpu_exception	: yes
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] cpuid level	: 13
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] wp		: yes
<rannger> 机器人？
<iyzsong> -.- 机器人大战
<abine1> kk
<imayli> 果然是机器人大战
<abine1> 下班了
<abine1> 走了
<pityonli1e> 网络抽风，光掉线……
<onlylove> 这个是p姐？
<imayli> ubuntulog_:
<CyrusYzGTt> imayli§ .. 你的nick是不是翻譯成 愛美麗。。
<imayli> CyrusYzGTt: NO，翻译成 I aM Another Linux Idiot
 * pityonline 刚又掉线了，这十几分钟里总掉线，狗日的宽带通……
 * CyrusYzGTt 同理可證，天朝的寬帶一個樣
<nopcall> 我在.xintrc里写exec awesome&。。但是不能启动 为什么呢。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imayli§ ..你是另一個立奴性白癡
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
 * pocoyo chole
<pocoyo> pityonline: 宽带通是哪个运营商的、
<pityonline> pocoyo: 小运营商的
<pocoyo> pityonline: 什么价格？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不清楚，好像比联通便宜一半吧
<pocoyo> pityonline: 用别人的吧
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不是我说了算的
<imayli> http://ua.pycon.org/static/talks/kachayev/index.html
<kk> imayli ⇪ t: Functional Programming with Python
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 突然启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391478 LIUNX 为 Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS #service mysql start start: Job failed to start tail /var/log/syslog Oct 30 20:08:33 AY12100810571069b3251 kernel: [ 8654.416120] init: mysql main process (6425) terminated with status 1 Oct 30 20:08:33 AY12100810571069b3251 kerne …
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 急：用wubi安装ubuntu后不能上网，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391481 如题，，在网上查了一些方法，但还是没处理好，，特此求助。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fankyu — 2012-10-30 20:50
<Laiiscool> Is anyone here?
<onlylove> ahh...i'm still alive
<onlylove> by the way , you can speak Chinese here
<Laiiscoll> ... 额。
<Laiiscoll> 你懂不懂用CHATZILLA
<Laiiscoll> 在搜索频道那个NETWORK  是什么意思，我用论坛教程那个FREENODE是啥意思
<onlylove> 我用的就是chatzilla
<onlylove> 你可以用server命令直接连接freenode
<Laiiscool> 那个FREENODE是啥意思？服务器的意思？
<onlylove> 命令像这样的//server irc.freenode.net
<onlylove> 多打了个/
<onlylove> freenode是服务器的名字
<onlylove> 就像新浪网易百度一样的
<Laiiscool> 额。
<Laiiscool> 那如果要还其他服务器是不是在NETWORK那里输入就行了，不用在首选项里改
<onlylove> 你说的是啥啊……为啥我不明白……有图么？把图传到http://imagebin.org然后把地址给我看
<Laiiscool> ..
<Laiiscool> 就是我在网上找来几个地址，不知道用CHAT怎么进
<Laiiscool> server : irc.mindforge.org
<Laiiscool> channel: #china
<onlylove> 哦……
<Laiiscool> ...那到底怎么进
 * kenifanying__ windows 下有什么推荐的io测试软件？ 对windows不了解
<onlylove> 换服务器用/server加服务器地址，换频道用join命令，像这样的/join 然后是井号加频道名字
<Laiiscool> 恩，谢谢
<onlylove> windows底下的io测试……搜下不就有了么
<Laiiscool> 哪有一些给来一些网址还给端口怎么进啊
<onlylove> 端口？多少啊，不都是6667么
<onlylove> 在server后面加
<onlylove> 哦，服务器网址后面加
<Laiiscool> 。。原来端口都是6667的啊。
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 求推荐啊。。。
<kenifanying__> onlylove, io测试的时候，，，晃动电脑，，，应该容易让硬盘出现坏道吧
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 网上那些测试机器性能的不都是在windows底下的
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 好像是这样的，你打算做啥
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 不懂。。。说个具体的？
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 京东入手了一个电脑，，，有一个亮点，不能退货，不爽 。。。弄出坏道。。。总没话说
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 说个具体的软件名称？
<onlylove> 哦，那你可以用mhdd搞，如果你对dos熟悉的话
<kenifanying__> onlylove, mhdd, 物理坏道？
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 我看下
<onlylove> 不是物理坏道……
<onlylove> 就是个坏道测试软件，你可以测试的时候晃硬盘……我给你个建议，你把硬盘拿下来挂载到台式机上做……
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 这个主题为何是这么样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391482 我的主题安装后为何是这样子的。。求指点 我的是ubuntu gnome3桌面。12.10版 原的主题配套的效果是这样的， 148398-1.png 我安装后却是这样子的。。那些有字的地方多了白底出来。 2012-10-30的屏幕截图.png  …
<onlylove> 别说我教你的，我都拿来修硬盘用的
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 这样子测试的时候硬盘io很高？
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 可以用hdtune慢速扫描坏道，然后晃动硬盘这种不？
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 不知道……要不你试试低格到一半拔电源吧
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 没法子啊。。。帮mm买的电脑。。。就一个亮点。。。mm都快哭了。。。只能用这个损人品的办法
<Laiiscool> ..
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 这个会不会容易被发现是自己的问题？
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 所谓的格式化毁硬盘就是说的低格
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 不知道了，只要在三包退货期，只要看不出应该不会
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 你买啥牌子的
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 嗯，还在7天之内
<kenifanying__> onlylove, acer 。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 其实在角上无所谓了
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 现在担心那个带的日立硬盘太好了，搞不出坏道
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 如果在中间的话应该可以要求的
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 我自己是无所谓。。。但是mm快哭了。。。
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 在右上角
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 为啥是日立……
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 硬盘是日立的
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 既然妹子快哭了……你看着搞吧……我 就是说为啥是日立硬盘……
<Laiiscool> 一个亮点要这么纠结
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 我印象里面日立的盘很不错的
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 之前mm一直想去电脑城之内的地方买，我感觉自己斗法斗不过js， 于是一直推荐她网购。。。我是方便了，但是现在倒霉的是出现了亮点。。。
<kenifanying__> Laiiscool, 。。。。。。
<onlylove> 所以一直住在纠结要不要换希捷的那个盘
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 事实上妹子的想法是对的……至少在显示器上是这样
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 去电脑城可以包点？？？ 不加钱的话js不会那么傻答应吧。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 或者你买那种保证无亮点，有亮点退货的品牌，我记得asus就这样
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 被转型，，，被坑，，翻新机，返修机，这些更可怕
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 不知道啊，反正我买的时候包点的，而且是保证无亮点
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 一个亮点其实不算质量问题。。。只不过我的mm都怪我头上
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 被转型？不买呗，你只要认准一个型号，不给货就走人
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 好吧。。。
<kenifanying__> onlylove, js太厉害了，，，见识过几次。。。感觉斗不过
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 不只是转型的问题，每个细节都有可能被坑掉
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 切……我都这样的，我要某某机器，多钱
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 只要不超过300块就成交
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 。。。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 翻新机？新型号哪里有啊？倒是小心样品
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 嗯呢
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 好些报价离谱得很
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 我记得华硕的机器是包点的，不过……怎么说这牌子硬件搭配不是很讲究
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 比如华硕的一个a45的机子，天猫最低报价3800，丫的卖场给我报价3700
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 那可能是样机
<kenifanying__> onlylove, i5-310m还搭nv 的gt610m这种烂货。。。
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 还不如自带的hd4000
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 木办法啊……不过hd4000和GT610哪个好真的不知道……我感觉独显还是有优势的
<sou_> kenifanying__:亮点还没搞定？
<kenifanying__> sou_, 木有啊。。。
<kenifanying__> 客服太厉害了。。。
<onlylove> 要不要试试给搞成暗点……
<Laiiscool> 。。。。
<kenifanying__> sou_, 一直坚持我把机器带过去检测，超过三个就给换
<Laiiscool> 搞成还退不成MM不是要崩溃
<onlylove> 或者你想法再弄出几个亮点，超出个数就得包了
<onlylove> 可以说那几个不明显开始没注意
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 弄坏道比亮点容易吧。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 好像是
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 亮点弄成暗点这个我可不会啊
<sou_> 别气馁 接着打 要求要求再要求
<kenifanying__> Laiiscool, 是的。。。
<kenifanying__> sou_, 现在先试试弄坏道退货。。。然后那边继续打
<kenifanying__> sou_, 你那时候也是这样子？
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 据说我原来有个同事做过……就是按住那个亮点……超过一定时间就变暗点了，话说三包是怎么弄的来着，可以无条件换货吧
<kenifanying__> sou_, 客服说这是国家规定。。。。我说不管。。。就这么僵着，，，电话费很贵啊。。。
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 三包是要有质量问题
<onlylove> 哪里买的？渣东？
<sou_> kenifanying__:我没弄坏道 结果很悲惨 只换了屏
<onlylove> 我怎么记得是无条件换
<kenifanying__> sou_, 那个客服油盐不进
<sou_> kenifanying__:要是你那样弄 能换整机
<sou_> kenifanying__: 没有。。。。只有。。。。
<kenifanying__> sou_, 所以现在试试
<onlylove> 你再仔细研究下，计算机类的三包好像和普通的不太一样
<kenifanying__> sou_, 什么？
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 研究过了，
<sou_> onlylove:是中国的三包不一样～～
<sou_> kenifanying__:我是说客服油盐不进是你不够努力嘛
<onlylove> 你看着搞硬盘吧
<onlylove> 或者你让妹子换个手机打
<kenifanying__> sou_, 嗯，我两边努力哈
<kenifanying__> sou_, 你是在哪里的客服？
<sou_> kenifanying__:全国统一客服啊
<sou_> 400那个
<kenifanying__> sou_, 你打的是那个400的？？？
<kenifanying__> sou_, 好吧。。。我错了
<kenifanying__> sou_, 然后说换，由400那个给你指定地点？
<sou_> kenifanying__:别管谁接的 逮着就训呢
<Laiiscool> 。。
<sou_> kenifanying__:就近的维修中心
<kenifanying__> sou_, 怎么训？？ 求指教。。。我连民族品牌。。钓鱼岛都搬出来了
<kenifanying__> sou_, 然后，要留下联系方式什么的？
<kenifanying__> sou_, 不然维修中心怎么知道是你
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 显示器坏点各厂保得不一样，有的承诺无坏亮，有的五个以内都算合格
<kenifanying__> pityonline, 是的
<kenifanying__> pityonline, 买的acer的，335规定，，，换不了
<sou_> kenifanying__:抓住他们心理
<kenifanying__> piggybox, 不然不用这么折腾
<sou_> kenifanying__:商家的心理很简单就是赚钱嘛
<kenifanying__> sou_, 比如？
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 好像液晶电视规定更宽松，总和在 12 个以内都算合格
<kenifanying__> pityonline, 是的。。。
<kenifanying__> sou_, 那怎么说呢？？？
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 听说华硕是承诺零坏点的
<kenifanying__> pityonline, 不是，是承诺黑色背景下的亮点可以换屏幕
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 我之前的公司，做投影仪的，也是零坏点
<sou_> kenifanying__:也没公德心，
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 哦，换屏幕也麻烦
<kenifanying__> pityonline, 暗点或者其它背景下的亮点都不保
<kenifanying__> sou_, 商家心理是赚钱。。。我得怎么训？
<onlylove> P姐你要知道华硕的配置很纠结
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 所以你手里的产品要研究一下，是不是在该厂家的保修/换范围内，如果在，尽快处理
<sou_> pityonline: 你说的这个问题ISO有规定的 中国执行二类标准 3个算良品
<pityonline> onlylove: 华硕不熟
<pityonline> sou_: 哦，这个没了解
<kenifanying__> pityonline,一个亮点 不算质量问题，所以之前想弄出质量问题。。。
<sou_> kenifanying__:把什么事都往销售责任上拉
<kenifanying__> sou_, 他说哪里买的找谁咋办？
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 其实也看亮点位置，一般影响不大
<sou_> kenifanying__:你家的产品你就得负责啊 这有什么好说的？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • matlab2012中文注释乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391484 基本上网上能搜到的都试了下,还是没解决,其他的窗口都正常显示中文,就是m文件里面的中文注释不行,要么改了之后不显示,是一片空白,要么就是显示方框和乱码,真心求教,希望能解决,谢谢各位了..  …
<kenifanying__> sou_, 有没有问你哪买的？
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 我弟弟之前买的一台 Acer 笔记本，一个亮点，两个暗点，他发现了，但日常根本没影响
<kenifanying__> pityonline, 影响很大。。。我的妹子快哭了。。。
<pityonline> kenifanying__: 妹子的另说
<kenifanying__> pityonline, 。。。。。。
<sou_> 买MBA那个一准没坏/亮点
<kenifanying__> sou_, 400那个电话是24小时不？
<sou_> kenifanying__:是的吧 ，不过我都是上班时间打
<onlylove> 我记得不是的
<sou_> 原来THINKPAD也行来 现在就不好说了
<kenifanying__> sou_, 找不到。。。
<onlylove> think还是原来那帮人，不过……唉，我恨死联想了
<sou_> onlylove:同感同感
<onlylove> pityonline:华硕的低端机型通常有高频CPU加弱智显卡，或者弱智CPU加中端显卡的事……其实也不能说低端，只要不是高端，就经常有这种问题
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 所以对华硕不满意。。。
<onlylove> pityonline: 所以我现在一直在华硕和索尼之间摇摆……
<pityonline> onlylove: 快投奔苹果吧
<onlylove> pityonline: 你出钱，我就弄个pro去
<onlylove> pityonline: 还是17寸的
<pityonline> onlylove: 有追求！
<onlylove> 反正如果我还有机会换本子的话，我优先考虑VAIO
<pityonline> onlylove: 我用了一段时间 MBA 后就懒得开我的 Acer 了，开了也是远程上去
<pityonline> onlylove: 我那台 Acer 的风扇又该换了，老发出奇怪的声音
<onlylove> pityonline: 苹果那机器确实不错，我原来做it的时候我过手过不少
<sou_> 索尼？
<pityonline> onlylove: 所以预算宽裕的话直接 Mac 了，免得和 PC 生闷气
<onlylove> pityonline: acer的机器怎么说……嗯……反正，我感觉不如华硕，就是那种比神船好点的感觉
<onlylove> pityonline: 外星人，think x1什么的
<pityonline> onlylove: Acer 本来就是大众定位啊
<onlylove> pityonline: 而且我预算并不宽……
<pityonline> onlylove: 之前我就没想过买高端机
<pityonline> onlylove: 攒！
<onlylove> pityonline: 我还是喜欢vaio多一点……
<pityonline> onlylove: good for you
 * kenifanying__ 低级格式化会不会烧主板哦？？
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 低级格式化，掉电会不会烧主板？
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 你放心，硬盘坏了也烧不了你主板
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 好的。。。
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 担心偷鸡不成蚀把米。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 你还是再买个算了，这个自己留着用，和妹子配情侣机
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 没钱啊, 亲
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 有钱不给妹子买这么差的机器了
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 自己掏钱的话，妹子也没话说
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 那就把硬盘拿下来搞，省的你担心搞坏这个那个的，什么型号我看看
<kenifanying__> onlylove, acer e1-471g
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 周围木有台式机。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 你咋那么纠结啊……你要知道轻微的晃动硬盘根本没感觉的
<zhenbeiju> kk, 你好
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 低格掉电这个不用晃动吧。。。
<kk> zhenbeiju, 您好！  ㍮ 
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 不用是不用，可是这样坏的可能性真的很小
<onlylove> 机器现在都这价钱了……不活了
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 吊丝一个，只能买这价钱的了
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 行啊，如果机器贵点再出点幺蛾子你妹子不得晕过去
<kenifanying__> onlylove, :-)
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 你就知足吧，至少有妹子陪着
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 这几天妹子不搭理我。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 你更得知足了，你才几天，我那个都快两年了
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 好吧。。。
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 你这样，看看用电池行不行，如果那个程序用电池能开起来你抱着本子玩命的跳，注意别松手
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 。。。。试试
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 或者狠命的摇晃，注意事项还是别撒手，多一个，注意别碰了桌子什么的
<mobile> ，
<onlylove> 我怎么觉得我今天这么的……
<onlylove> kenifanying__: 话说你在哪啊，帝都的话有机会再买机器的话我陪着就是了
<kenifanying__> onlylove, 不是帝都。。。
<onlylove> adam8157： 红帽网站的webserver是哪个？apache还是nginx或者干脆自己开发的
<adam8157> onlylove: 我们没这产品吧
<onlylove> adam8157： 不是，我问的是你们公司网站服务器的，我才不关心你们有没有webserver
<adam8157> onlylove: no idea about that
<onlylove> adam8157：我自己来吧……这几天面试，被那些人快搞傻了
<onlylove> adam8157：整的我和山顶洞人似的，几十年没见世面了
<onlylove> 确定了，用的是apache
<onlylove>  	2.19.231.214地址这个
<TwentysixLetters> help me
<TwentysixLetters> 打错
<jzmer> opendns现在是不是被封了？
<jzmer> nslookup/dig/drill全部无效
<jzmer> 但是可以ping得通
<jzmer> 测试地点是深圳中国电信
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲 f18要出來了。。
<jzmer> 这有什么关系……
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 你不会是redhat的人吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 錯，因爲我用 fedora ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在用f17 等 12.11 就用 f18
<jzmer> 你在转移话题
<jzmer> 如果opendns真的被封，那有你受的
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有 f18 就是關鍵，在量子的世界是木有巧合的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用的是 MIT的DNS,,
<jzmer> 208.164.186.1?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..看錯了，不是 MIT
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 University of Iowa
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有另外幾個是 ru的
<jzmer> 哇，你怎么查到的？
<CyrusYzGTt> google之
<CyrusYzGTt> 109.207.55.2 109.207.55.3  我推薦給你這兩個，不過根據慣例，我公佈出來幾分鐘後都會被 gfwed
 * pityonline Ubuntu 中文 又 500 Internal Server Error 了
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: mit的可以用
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 嗯
<onlylove> 如果买物理服务器放国内IDC的话要备案网站
<good-idea> 大家好， 我发现装linux系统， 从来没有为驱动发过愁， 而windows装一次，总有那么几个驱动没有装好。linux到底自带了多少驱动？
<kenifanying_> good-idea, 能带的都带了:-)
<onlylove> 这个不太清楚，不过如果你遇见比较新的硬件可能真的没办法
<good-idea> 关于这点， 我认为linux比windows好多了
<kenifanying_> good-idea,  不能同意你更多!
<good-idea> 那如果遇到没有找到驱动的情况， 在 linux 下如何解决
<kenifanying_> good-idea, 看硬件，官网找。。。
<kenifanying_> good-idea, 问人
<good-idea> 为什么很多产品的光盘里只有 windows 下的驱动。
<kenifanying_> good-idea, 有些确实还没有驱动的，不用
<kenifanying_> good-idea, 因为人家没有说要支持linux
<good-idea> 就连一些主板的光盘里都没有
<kenifanying_> good-idea, 主板这些驱动都集成在内核
<good-idea> 所有？
<ofan> 驱动一般都在firmware里
<onlylove> 如果你感兴趣，可以尝试自己写一个
<cleamoon> 电视上报64呢
<cleamoon> 人都死哪去了？都被台风刮走了？
<knownbad> 都去建设国家了。
<PrinzKarl> 。。。
<PrinzKarl> 我屹立在Morningside Height上不倒
<cleamoon> PrinzKarl, 那是哪里？
<PrinzKarl> 纽约的一个高地
<cleamoon> knownbad, 会不会都是那33人中的？
<cleamoon> PrinzKarl, ...老美真多
<PrinzKarl> 淹到这个高地美帝就亡国了
<cleamoon> PrinzKarl, 可以地震呀，不用担心死不了~
<PrinzKarl> 地震已经让加拿大给要走了
<cleamoon> PrinzKarl, 都朋友还客气什么，管他们要禽流感呗
<PrinzKarl> 人家美国和加拿大搞基关我一中国人什么事
<knownbad> 不可能，中国人不怕死的。  只怕没钱。  http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/10/29/southside-sandy/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Who Stayed Open When Sandy Shut Down Lower Manhattan? | TIME.com
<cleamoon> PrinzKarl, 有机会不打算入籍吗？
<PrinzKarl> 那也是N久以后的事情了
<cleamoon> PrinzKarl, y？
<PrinzKarl> 我现在还是以非移民的身份待美国
<PrinzKarl> 真要移民入籍，先绿卡再入籍
<PrinzKarl> 起码10年
<PrinzKarl> 慢的话15年
<piggybox> 美国很慢的
<cleamoon> ...的确很慢
<alvin_rxg> columbia.edu
<PrinzKarl> 嗯
<PrinzKarl> 我在哥大蹭网
<alvin_rxg> 如果有人送你一束花，你会将它放在家中的哪里呢？请用直觉立刻回答！
<alvin_rxg> A.客厅 B.卧室 C.厕所 D.玄关 E.餐厅
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> http://songshuhui.net/archives/73917
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 科学松鼠会 » “算出”你的命中注定？六个交友网站不能说的秘密（下）
<piggybox> A
<kk>  06:11
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 答案在链接里边
<piggybox> 不解释其他答案么？
<alvin_rxg> 先解到这边，选A的人觉得准吗？大约有几成准？如果你是选A的人，请你把准确性用0%~100%默写在心里。
<alvin_rxg> 实际上，那个花瓶题目是我胡诌的。而且， 我并没有为选其他选项的人量身订做任何答案。在Forer(1949)的研究中，所有的参与者都拿到像上述内容一模一样的解测报告书，可是，纵使用这种荒谬的做法，还是有超过一半的人认为这测验很准－－这意味着，人总是选择性地注意自己认同的事情与信息。
<alvin_rxg> 下次看爽报或P-Paper的时候，你可以把星座名称遮起来，单看每个星座的描述或运势，你同样会发现：要命！每个都好像在说自己。这就是有名的巴纳姆效应(The Barnum Effect)。
<alvin_rxg> via wikipedia  从描述可见，很多语句适用于任何人，这些语句后来以巴纳姆命名为巴纳姆语句
<alvin_rxg> 人们会对于他们认为是为自己度身订造的一些人格描述给予高度准确的评价，而这些描述往往十分模糊及普遍，以致能够放诸四海皆准适用于很多人身上
<alvin_rxg> :D
<cleamoon> 为什么只有选A的...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: piggybox: 你们真看不懂文章么…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> 『所有的参与者都拿到像上述内容一模一样的解测报告书』
<cleamoon> cleamoon, ...哦...我觉得相当不准...
<alvin_rxg> 很多句子都是前后矛盾的。一句话里充斥着两个不同的特性。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 这种倒是还好啦，算命的都这么说
<ofan> cover letter怎么写？
<alvin_rxg> 有时候，你是外向、好亲近、和善的，但有时你也比较内向、谨慎、沉默寡言。
<alvin_rxg> 这完全矛盾的 =.=
<piggybox> 这个答案似是而非，什么都沾点边让你觉得多少都有说对的。。。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<cleamoon> 现在一般只有女人才会信这些东西了吧
<alvin_rxg> 正因为我不相信这些，所以我还是单身。。 (°.°)
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那心理系的基本上不都终身不娶了？
<ofan> 谁写过cover letter?
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那不对，心理学的更容易找到女人
<alvin_rxg> ofan: whatz that?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 好好说话
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 心理系里变态更多吧
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 信的左上角有地方是地址，然后信封那那个位置正好是透明的？
<alvin_rxg> libreoffice 有这模板的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要写Dear Mr. Ms. 之类的，但我不是只投一家，难道每一个单独写？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: latex 解决咯…… =.=!
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要打印的啊
<piggybox> ofan: 当然单独写
<ofan> piggybox: 我擦 好多个
<alvin_rxg> latex 写个模板，然后 \include 还是怎么的
<ofan> 那我要写7个
<ofan> 关键有些没有联系人信息
<alvin_rxg> 7个还好……不是700个……
<cleamoon> ofan, 7个一个一个写不麻烦吧，700个就python解决呗
<ofan> 只是选了7个，到时候可能还有别的
<alvin_rxg> http://www.latextemplates.com/cat/cover-letters
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y LaTeX Templates » Cover Letters
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 信头要写自己名字？
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<alvin_rxg> 用脚本替换呀。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 左上角要不要加上自己名字，学校给的模板没有说要写
<alvin_rxg> for i in ( cleamoon ofan piggybox ) { sed /begin{letter}{...}/.../ }
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 这个我会...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 德国的是要写上自己的信息的。
<alvin_rxg> 啊……那网站真差劲，什么烂 cover letter
<cleamoon> ofan, 瑞典是不写自己的信息的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那网站上的论文模板也很2...
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> 我刚是随便 google 的
<alvin_rxg> \name \signature \address \location \telephone
<alvin_rxg> whatever
<alvin_rxg> ö_ö
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你有写好的latex论文吗？我需要个好一点的模板
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 呃… 我语言很差的说…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: latex，bibtex有毛区别？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: latex，bibtex有毛区别？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: texlive -l letter
<ofan> alvin_rxg: latex，bibtex有毛区别？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么语言？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: latex，bibtex有毛区别？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: bibtex 管 索引还是那啥的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 德语
<kk> ofan: .. ..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: plaintex呢
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你电脑坏了，送我吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我不用德语..我只需要模板...
<alvin_rxg> 不知道啥 plaintex..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还有xetex
<alvin_rxg> ofan: xetex 好像是加了 cjk 支持
<cleamoon> ofan, kk都对你无语了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 哦
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://code.bulix.org/yz14qa-82385?raw
<ofan> 真乱
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: g
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/pcm.pdf
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这应该不算论文 =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 多谢，需要的就是这种
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 这样下周就能交差了
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> 省的弄了
<alvin_rxg> plot 图表你自己整哦……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那些无所谓的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我要整的东西很少有plot图，基本都是表格
<alvin_rxg> 睡觉了
<difan> 画图建议用GNUPlot
<helsinki> hello
<kk> helsinki, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<difan> helsinki: Hi
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-31
<helsinki> difan: 这么早我还以为没人呢
<difan> helsinki: 我这里是晚上5点
<helsinki> wIRC挺强大的
<helsinki> difan: USA?
<difan> 我在用 Quassek :D
<difan> helsinki: yes
<helsinki> difan: 那个我装了，可是xchat先入为主了，总觉得还是xchat好...
<dwjie> .
<gth-> hi
<kk> gth-, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<gth-> How is everyone?
<abine1> 早啊
<abine1> 各位
<abine1> 今天早上下雨了
<abine1> 好冷哦
<MeaCulpa_> 早
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 话说，APU怎么安装Ubuntu系统呢
<abine1> 在网上订购了一套
<abine1> 明天就发货了
<abine1> 以前老是无法安装成功
<abine1> MeaCulpa_:
<gth-> Hello there abine1, MeaCulpa_
<abine1> gth-: 你好
<gth-> ni hao
<gth-> I dont speak Chinese unfortunately.
 * slucx 大家早
<kingbo> 早
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<ofan> jusss: 没
<jusss> ofan: 。。。
<slucx> 关于debian的问题在ubuntu论坛可以发吗？
<jusss> slucx: 应该可以吧
<jusss> ofan: 你喜欢快播不
<slucx> jusss: 刚在ubuntu论坛注册了个号，怕给我帖子删了
<jusss> ofan: 昨天用手机快播看了会动漫，快播是真心不错
<slucx> 先问大家吧，笔记本的开机按钮按一下就关机，这个咋屏蔽？
<jusss> slucx: 国内那群基佬不会那么蛋疼的，你试试发个win7的帖子看删不
<slucx> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> gth-: morning
<jusss> ofan: 据说快播是这个星球上最强大的播放器
<MeaCulpa_> jusss: 土星的？
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 。。。地球，网上盛传，
<slucx> adam8157_away 不是用大便吗？关机按钮不关机吗？
<ofan> jusss: 你哪来看毛片的吧
<ofan> jusss: 不用快播，要么下载1080P要么看netflix
<slucx> 新主题： 大便笔记本开机按钮的问题   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=391508
<kk> slucx ⇪ ti: 大便笔记本开机按钮的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> ofan: ...快播的速度比海盗湾不满，更新速度
<jusss> ofan: 关键是有字幕
<jusss> ofan: 不用下完电影后在去找字幕
<helsinki_> 还没用过快播的说，只知道是看毛利器
<helsinki_> 有linux快播木
<imayli> jusss: 现在支持字幕了？
<imayli> ofan: 有钱有带宽的人
<ofan> imayli: 要不了多少带宽
<imayli> slucx: 有个选项可以更改恩下电源按钮后的动作
<ofan> 我话费比别人少，总的加起来也别人少
<slucx> imayli: 没装gnome，这个选项是更改的哪个配置？
<imadper> imayli: 爱美丽? 你升级了?!
<imayli> ofan: 话说你在米国的宽带接入是?M/?$
<adam8157> slucx: 用debian, 但是是awesome, 用命令关机
<imayli> imadper: 我只是为了混淆你的id的自动补全
<slucx> adam8157: 我知道用命令关机，我是说你的笔记本的开机按钮按下去不会关机吗？
<imadper> imayli: 没事. 我记住你了.
<adam8157> slucx: 没试过
<imadper> imayli: 我把你记在我的小本子上!
<slucx> adam8157: 哈哈，你试试…
<adam8157> slucx: 上班 没带
<slucx> adam8157: 昨天一不小心被别人给我按下去了，我当时就糗了
<slucx> adam8157: 你公司不让按大便啊？哈哈
<imayli> slucx: 你没开gaoji电源管理？
<adam8157> slucx: 让, 随便用
<imadper> slucx: 那个电源键的行为可以控制的.
<ima_jusss> imayli: 快播搜出来的资源一般都有字幕
<adam8157> slucx: 公司台式机我装的fedora而已
<imadper> slucx: 恩, 公司里只能用 rhel和 arch 还有fedora.
<slucx> imadper: 哪个配置文件？
<imadper> slucx: 我当时是图形化配置的...
<imayli> slucx: /etc/acpi/acpi_handler.sh
<ima_jusss> slucx: 改loadkey貌似是这个名字
<imayli> slucx: /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<adam8157> imadper: 屁...
<imayli> # Initiates a shutdown when the power putton has been
<imayli> # pressed.
<imadper> adam8157: 啥?
<microcosm> goagent 这是怎么了socket.error: [Errno 99] Cannot assign requested address
<slucx> imayli: 木有，只有power.sh这个脚本…
<adam8157> imadper: rhel fedora arch debian gentoo ubuntu 都有人用的
<imadper> adam8157: 基本确定木男已经PTO了. 你的z-stream怎么了?
<imadper> adam8157: LOL
<adam8157> imadper: 你把你的重现步骤贴下? 贴到你的y就好
<imadper> adam8157: 我没成功呀!!
<imadper> adam8157: 我要是能重现就好了..
<adam8157> imadper: 没成功也是经验啊, senior没跟你说过?
<imadper> adam8157: 问题是, 没成功的, caspar已经贴过了, 但是还是不能verify他呀..
<adam8157> imadper: 和他那步骤一样?
<imadper> adam8157: 你下周不是要发布嘛?
<imadper> adam8157: 没有, 我自己申请的内存.
<imadper> adam8157: 不过效果一样的.
<adam8157> imadper: 贴下, malloc后memset了没?
<imadper> adam8157: 必须呀! bzero了.
<adam8157> imadper: 哦
<imadper> adam8157: bzero参数少...
<imayli> slucx: 额，这就不好办了
<ofan> 在想回家要不要买个披萨吃
<imayli> ofan: 话说你在米国的宽带接入是?M/?$
 * madper 真是怕了你们俩了... 你们俩gaoji去吧.
<imayli> slucx: 你看一下你的acpi是哪个家伙在控制吧：sudo lsof -n | grep /proc/acpi/event
<ima_jusss> madper: who
<madper> jusss: 你和爱美丽.
<jusss> map
<slucx> imayli: 木有输出
<jusss> madper: ...刷图去
<imayli> slucx: 你sudo了么？
<slucx> 我su到root执行的…
<imayli> slucx: 那有可能是你没装acpid或者它没运行
<slucx> imayli: 运行了…
<imayli> slucx: 一碰就直接掉电那种情况？
<slucx> imayli: 一按就掉电
<slucx> proc里没有那个event
<imayli> slucx: 那就是没运行
<imayli> slucx: 难道是你在bios里禁用了acpi?
<slucx> root      1478  0.0  0.0   1832   748 ?        Ss   08:57   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ps -ef |grep xxx显示CPU占用时间非常规问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391512 ps -ef |grep xxx 显示如下 root 9594 1 22 Oct20 ? 2-10:18:32 xxx 这个格式貌似和常规显示有一些不一样。红色部分的时间总是比系统时间多了7分钟。 按理说这个应该不是显示该进程占用的CPU时间的吗 …
<imayli> slucx: /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn
<slucx> 也木有
<slucx> 有
<slucx> powerbtn-acpi-support
<slucx> imayli: 我把实践对应的那个脚本的执行权限去了就行了吧？
<imayli> slucx: 额，你试试吧
<slucx> imayli: 我是把他执行权限去掉还是把里面的shutdown干掉？
 * adam8157 试试rhel6 所有=m 变成=y会变到多大.....
<slucx> imayli: 我选择了干掉他的权限
<imayli> slucx: 可行么？我怎么觉得貌似搞不定
<slucx> imayli: 可行啊
<slucx> imayli: 他事件指向这个脚本，我不让他运行不就得了…
<slucx> imayli: 多谢了
<madper> adam8157: 你真无聊...
<adam8157> madper: 这是工作...
<madper> adam8157: 啥????
<madper> adam8157: 有这种活儿?
<adam8157> madper: 工作, 我打patch遍内核呢
<imadper> adam8157: 哦. gaoji.
 * adam8157 床单军团马德里竞技
 * slucx 表示 adam8157 你们的工作也挺无聊…
<ofan> “中国式过马路”：就是“凑够一撮人就可以走了，和红绿灯无关”……
<slucx> 我发现以前看的一点perl现在忘完了，汗
<imadper> slucx: 可以把'也'去掉, 把挺, 换成最.
<slucx> 原本以为就我的工作无聊呢，现在平衡多了，哈哈…
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 可喜可贺
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 那很简单阿，就一句sed改改配置，然后让他编译去
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 找个强劲的机器-j17
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我家机器内核32G
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我家机器内核32M
 * MeaCulpa_ 尼玛32G内核~~
<palomino|working> ....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: æ­£
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 贵司，搞个distcc很安逸吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有koji
 * slucx 为嘛我的google这两天开始上不去了？
<MeaCulpa_> 2台16CPU Xeon
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 但是那个货我不是很会用...  改了config之后貌似还得整点别的才行
 * slucx 求替代搜索引擎
<CyrusYzGTt> google.de
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: http://goosh.org/
<kk> MeaCulpa_ ⇪ t: goosh.org - the unofficial google shell.
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: RH都是高级货
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: =,=
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 进goosh, 但后输入addengine
<mayli> http://chkno.net/2pi.png
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 然后呢？
<zodiac1111> google.ca google.co.jp
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 然后选ok阿
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 你是firefox么
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 慢慢玩，goosh听好玩的
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: firefox chromium都有，大便的firefox不好用感觉
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 恩，大便的很烂
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 自己装个
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 没事干嘛用大便...
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 现在用chromium代替
<MeaCulpa_> chromium...接受不了
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 那用啥？刚好手上在stable的镜像，就用了…
<MeaCulpa_> 自己弄个Firefox标准版咯
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: goosh给力啊，不过只能显示4条搜索结果
<ofan> goosh,听起来像。。。。
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: chromium用起来webqq比firefox舒服一点
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: set results
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: addengine选确定后怎么用？
<zodiac1111> slucx,回车能翻页
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 这样你的默认搜索引擎就是goosh
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 然后在firefox的那个小搜索框里搜索吗？
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 我平时都是google主页
<helsinki_> liuos: hi
<liuos> hi
<kk> liuos, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<helsinki_> liuos: 好基友
<liuos> 擦
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: as u wish
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 牛，挺好用的
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 我是和penta/vimperator配合用的
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 感觉那个命令行的也挺舒服
<MeaCulpa_> 恩
<MeaCulpa_> 舒服的很
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 命令行的那个会用了，在firefox里用的那个不知道咋用的
<ramazan> TEST
<kk> ramazan, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: goosh可以注册吗？我的用户明现在是guest
<mayli> 美国能源部橡树岭国家实验室公开了它的新超级计算机泰坦。泰坦是一台 Cray XK7系统，包含299008个CPU核心，18688个GPU，超过 700 TB内存，峰值速度超过每秒20千万亿次（即20petaflops）。
<mayli> 泰坦由18688个计算机节点构成，每个节点由一个16核AMD Opteron 6274处理器和一个NVIDIA Tesla K20 GPU组成。NVIDIA GPU提供了大部分的计算能力，而 Opteron核心则用于管理。它是目前世界最强大的超级计算机。
<mayli> AMD wins
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: ? login 用你的google 用户名和密码阿
<ramazan> tmux下irssi不正常，擦
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 哦，明白了。汗，我的google账户密码都忘记了
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 这个很牛
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<ramazan> 消息只更新最下面一行，上面的都看不到
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 我不login, 且google近年一直在关服务
<abine1> 那个超级计算机的新闻刚刚看到
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: goosh的好像也不行了
<mayli> http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
<kk> mayli ⇪ ti: Valve Linux Beta Survey
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: google不停的在关闭api
<abine1> 是美洲虎的升级版
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 连google translate api都不面废了
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 就是他email不太好用了我才换成sina.com的了…
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/JQS6.jpeg
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求解conky主题名字 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391517 谢答，这个conky主题好像以前使用过，不知道哪位知道这个主题的名字。 统计信息: 发表于 由 soulteary — 2012-10-31 11:01
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 这写类似目录的，比如web wiki这些是不是直接输入关键字就是在这个类型搜索啊？不用再加相应命令
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 要是再有shell的快捷功能就更好了，很好很强大…
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: 差不多
<slucx> 看来js要一统天下了
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用指南] 诶
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 贵公司的人, shell写的真不错~
<ofan> 青少年身体使用指南。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<imadper> ofan: 啥?
<UbuntuTalk> 青少年身体使用指南 的昵称已更改为 青少年身体使用手册。
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 恩
<airead> UbuntuTalk, 分男孩女孩不？
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 不分
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 貌似是分的
<airead> UbuntuTalk, 那不科学
<palomino|working> 时代不同了
<palomino|working> 男女都一样
<woju> http://baike.baidu.com/view/6897260.htm
<kk> woju,啥网址y 青少年身体使用手册_百度百科
<ofan> 喔槽 记得貌似以前我妈给我买过一本。。
<palomino|working> .....
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 还真有看多的
<ofan> 不过记得是男女分开两本
<ramazan> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 另一本叫做 青少女身体使用手册
<cherrot> 美少女多好 青少女太难听了
<palomino|working> ....
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕早
<hamo> imadper: 大象早
 * cherrot 书名听着太邪恶了
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席早
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> cherrot: 色獏早
<imadper> hamo: .
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆早
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez_ around a bit with a large trout
<palomino|working> 爱憎分明
 * hamo lol
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 被刷屏了
<roylez_> hamo: 刷个鸡玩玩...
 * slucx 欢迎讨论，想要在linux/unix下生活应该学会的语言工具…
<hamo> roylez_: 当心你的安德猴变砖
<imadper> slucx: 正则/awk
<imadper> slucx: 英语.
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹的百度云下载才15k，丫的不怕我去炸了你的楼
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] hamo 前些天还是挺快的
 * imadper 支持坏席!
 * slucx 语言工具 
<imadper> roylez_: 要等 hamo 在楼里面的时候再炸.
<imadper> slucx: 啥叫语言工具?
<imadper> slucx: 你说字典吗? 我觉得ydcv挺好的.
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 话说，这里有百度的员工？
<slucx> imadper: 比如c啊shell啊
<imadper> slucx: 我刚才说了 awk
<slucx> imadper: 为啥必须要学awk啊？
<imadper> slucx: 方便呀...
 * imadper 其实我想说perl的.
<slucx> imadper: 那你为啥不说perl
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹，换axel，3M/s
<roylez_> hamo: 瞎了我的狗眼
<imadper> slucx: 因为我知道shell完全可以替代perl... 只是我更喜欢perl而已.
<kevinyings> 支付宝的linux 控件就像病毒一样
<roylez_> kevinyings: 毫无压力
<slucx> imadper: 选择一门或几门语言社区常用的编程语言。
<imadper> 语言社区是啥?
<kevinyings> roylez_ 你快捷支付或手机支付？
<slucx> imadper: 我之前想学perl呢，看了一遍，大概的会用了，但是几个月不用linux，现在望完了
<roylez_> kevinyings: 都有
<kevinyings> roylez_ 我就知道
<onlylove> 常用的……shell，perl，python，c，c++，lisp……
<imadper> 常用的? 怎么能少了我大java?
<onlylove> 无视
<onlylove> 不过那个oschina就是用java做的，确实不错
<airead> kevinyings, 为什么说就像病毒一样？
<mayli> kevinyings: 同问
<kevinyings> airead 烂的一塌糊涂，还不能kill
<airead> kevinyings, 超必杀 kill -9 也不行啊
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆席黑我大百度！
<kevinyings> airead   不行
<hamo> roylez_: 手速慢
<airead> kevinyings, ...
<roylez_> hamo: 刷机完了
<hamo> roylez_: 成功变砖？
<roylez_> hamo: 等待开机中，开机动画变更恶心了
<hamo> roylez_:  你刷啥？4.2？
<kevinyings> airead 然后我想开几个控件就开几个，就100个它也不管
<roylez_> hamo: 4.0.4
 * slucx 我发现不会几个语言不行啊…感觉在linux领域总是门外汉
<hamo> roylez_: 不是4.2你也值得刷...
<roylez_> hamo: 华为还没4.2
<onlylove> hamo: 貌似我在百度的简历被自动转移了……唉……度娘看不上我……
<kevinyings> airead 然后没有任何的环境检测
<airead> kevinyings, 给支付宝报报呗
<onlylove> 那就先学shell呗……门外汉什么的……不知道
<mayli> kevinyings:
<hamo> onlylove: 啊？
<hamo> onlylove: 你咋发现的？
<onlylove> hamo: 登录上去看看就知道了，当时首先CDN其次北京IT，然后现在CDN变成曾经申请，IT变首选了
<hamo> onlylove: 这么看来，应该是CDN的简历筛选没过
<onlylove> hamo: 坐等三个月以后IT的筛选也没过
 * hamo 饭饭去
<sk_> 有人吗？
<ofan> hamo: 毛
<ofan> 毛毛去
<sk_> ？
<sk_> 什么？
<sk_>  / join #ubuntu-tw
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://examples.webscript.io/hello  这是以前我想做的 额
<mayli> http://www.hack1990.com/juhua.php
<ofan> jyfl987: 这玩意好强大
<YIFU> 啥
<fuhao> 请教个问题，我在笔记本硬盘创建了lvm 用了一阵，然后杯催的硬盘坏道了, 拆掉挂到其他机器下，lvm里一共5个分区就打开一个... 其他的提示有坏道，无法打开，现在我想要copy里边的数据.大家有什么好办法没？
<ofan> jyfl987: 估计能赚钱，免费的只能保留7天
<ofan> 但是这个太容易copy了
<fuhao> 我应该怎么做呢？
<fuhao> 静悄悄的一片...
<piggybox> fuhao: copy那个好的分区？
<ofan> fuhao: dd备份一个
<ofan> 然后屏蔽坏道
<fuhao> ofan: 你意思先备份，然后屏蔽坏道，就能打开了？
<ofan> fuhao: 不知道能不能
<fuhao> 其实我里边资料不多，也不是特别重要，因为有半年了。。。都不知道里边还有些什么....
<fuhao> ofan: 祝我好运吧 ...
<fivesheep> piggybox, ofan yo
<ofan> yooo fivesheep
<fivesheep> 忙啥
<piggybox> fivesheep: 修车
<fivesheep> piggybox: 换油?
<piggybox> fivesheep: 嗯
<ofan> 快1点了
<fivesheep> 这玩意我也得学学才行了
<fivesheep> ofan: 据说纽约很悲剧
<ofan> fivesheep: 海底世界
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/10/navy-drone-boat/
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y Watch a Robotic Navy Boat Shoot Missiles for the First Time Ever | Danger Room | Wired.com
<imadper> hamo: 你是搞嵌入式的不?
<hamo> imadper: 不搞，嵌入式的gaoji东西问gaoji蛋
<imadper> hamo: cfy是, 不过那小子没在...
<imadper> hamo: ee也不在...
<hamo> imadper: 问gaoji蛋啊
<onlylove> 嵌入式问ee啊
<onlylove> 哦不在
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 买了块新显卡，装在机器上，在LINUX下，头晕～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391524 买了块新显卡，装在机器上，在LINUX下，头晕～ http://www.360buy.com/product/741532.html 原来用集显，没有头晕的情况 查了一下百度有没有显卡头晕的情况也有 http://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&bs=linu  …
<imadper> hamo: 我问的东西太简单... gaoji蛋不屑于回答.
<hamo> imadper: 先爆了gaoji蛋，再问问题他就说了
<hamo> imadper: 给个外网能下的rhel 6u3的地址
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 真想踢人
<kevinyings> hamo 好想法啊
<hamo> adam8157: 给个外网能下的rhel 6u3的地址啊
<adam8157> hamo: 晓不得
<soiamso> hamo: centos ?
<hamo> soiamso: 就想用rhel的...-_-!
<ofan> adam8157: 全踢了
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: è´±
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 不是我啊
<kevinyings> hamo 太不要脸了
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 打工的...得听老大的啊
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 叫你们老大买POWER, 上AIX
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: Rock Solid阿，石女般耐F
<kevinyings> 靠，各种为公司负责啊
<ofan> 64位机器内存分页也是4K?
<adam8157> ofan: 64位寻址模式是PAE的扩展. 页大小支持PAE所支持的4K和2M, 以及独有的1G.
<adam8157> ofan: http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/07/linux-x86-64-vm/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Linux在x86-64下的虚拟内存布局 - Adam's
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: ...
<jyfl987> ofan: 我以前就跟cfy说过 而且打算过要搞  但是后来没搞  你有兴趣搞不？
<ofan> jyfl987: 有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这文章我好像见过 是抄+翻译的吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以考虑下
<adam8157> jyfl987: hell not
<jyfl987> adam8157: 毛 我记得我见过英文的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你没事儿吧, 本来这vm布局就是知识不是创新
<kevinyings> 我记得虚拟内存现在都不用了吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼  你心虚了
<ofan> adam8157: 这不是纯64位吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 我觉得这东西的优点是短平块 所以其实最好跟gist那样 还可以管理的
<adam8157> jyfl987: then, pls provide evidence
<jyfl987> ofan: 另外 我觉得这个跟ifttt结合很有前途 为你自己定制一个黑洞入口 东西仍进来以后 别人不知道后面怎么处理的
<adam8157> ofan: 啥不是? 就是啊
<ofan> adam8157: 只用了48位
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有信息采集的 可以挂在自己的blog上 返回的是一些带追踪的js
<jyfl987> adam8157: 心虚
<adam8157> ofan: 这么说的话, 是, 不过以后可以改成纯64位, 现在没必要而已
<ofan> jyfl987: copy起来很简单
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你没事儿吧, 逻辑脑细胞都死了? 今天心情不好, 别扯这些淡
<ofan> jyfl987: 估计很快就有国内山寨
<kevinyings> 额，我好像说错了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼 你现在开始靠谩骂了
<onlylove> hamo: i386:
<onlylove> http://rhel.ieesee.net/uingei/rhel-server-6.3-i386-dvd.iso
<onlylove> 迅雷快传：http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/PFNNCGDDEWST
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以你要不断的推新的小feature
<ofan> adam8157: 页大小支持PAE所支持的4K和2M, 以及独有的1G    独有的1G啥意思
<onlylove> hamo: 你要哪个啊？64的？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你可以在国外做嘛  怎么样 要不做一个？
<onlylove> hamo: 你要哪个啊？64的？http://mjpclab.blog.163.com/blog/static/6234841120125268590111/
<hamo> onlylove: 64的，我也找到这里了
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL) 6.3 DVD ISO 下载 - MJ PC Lab的日志 - 网易博客
<adam8157> jyfl987: 尼玛, 有点逻辑好吧, 方舟子附体么你? 你的怀疑就是真的, 别人反驳就是心虚, 你没事儿吧
<adam8157> ofan: pae不支持1G
<kevinyings> adam8157 什么是1G的交换，是影片吗？
<adam8157> ofan: 扩展pae
<adam8157> kevinyings: 啥交换
<kevinyings> adam8157 只有岛国电影需要1G大小的page
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看 开始妊娠攻击了 估计过一阵就要动用暴力t我了
<adam8157> kevinyings: 这个页大小和存啥没关系
<ofan> 哦 1g page....
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 求助！！ubuntu12.04版本无法初始化软件包信息！！求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391525 无法初始化软件包信息 初始化包信息时遇到无法解决的问题。 请汇报这个“update-manager”软件包的错误，并且将如下信息包含在报告中： 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: hea …
<adam8157> jyfl987: so, 你写的所有东西都是抄袭的, 我也见过英文的
<kevinyings> adam8157 但是这不是刚好交换一页就好了吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 代码都是抄的, 思路都是马后炮, 我都见过英文的
<ofan> Current X86-64 implementations only support 40 bits of address space
<adam8157> kevinyings: 内存, 不是别的
<adam8157> ofan: 那是早期的amd64
<adam8157> ofan: 新model都是48bit
<kevinyings> adam8157 如果有16部岛国电影，那就16个页，看起来不是快很多？
<ofan> adam8157: 你的链接里给的
<ofan> adam8157: kernel 3.4的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没问题啊 我又不反驳你 lol
<adam8157> ofan: checking
<onlylove> hamo: 怎么不用别的，这个不花钱不能用Yum
<jyfl987> http://donghao.org/2010/11/kernel-x86-64aauaeuai.html  adam8157 这是个中文的 比你的早一年
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: [kernel] x86_64的内存管理 - 斯巴达第二季
<adam8157> ofan: 那是内核的实现吧, 没全用
<hamo> onlylove: 哎...老大要求的，没办法
<adam8157> jyfl987: 请仔细阅读对比, 根本不一样好吧
<kevinyings> hamo 你怎么干了这么久，还是小弟啊
<onlylove> hamo: 你们老大要花钱买？
<hamo> kevinyings: 只要不是robin...都有老大
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<hamo> onlylove: 买不来
<ofan> jyfl987: 这太水了，内存管理不会就这么点
<ofan> md我在复习，明天考试
<jyfl987> 那我再去找那个英文的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你要搞的话 想好支持什么平台了么 他这个示范的是支持ruby的
<onlylove> hamo: 买不来还用那做啥，有病啊
<hamo> onlylove: 我们其实就要个基系统，其他的 都是自己改的
<jyfl987> http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2012/01/03/understanding-the-x64-code-models/  adam8157 这个如何
<onlylove> hamo: basesystem?那不都一样么
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Eli Bendersky's website » Understanding the x64 code models
<hamo> onlylove: 不一样啊...很多细微的地方不一样的
<adam8157> ofan: 地址用了Canonical form, 但是只处理40b吧, 你看那文件上头就是47b的user space
<ofan> jyfl987: 还以为是js
<ofan> jyfl987: 弄个nodejs的不错
<adam8157> jyfl987: still not the same thing!!, you are kinda odd today, pls stop annoying me except you have "true" evidence
<adam8157> until
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是你今天不耐烦了 估计是有啥事
<onlylove> hamo: 弄的我感觉你们很厉害……就像前几天面试的时候似的……同时起十几个应用不断修改……靠，一个做支付的公司这么玩谁敢用
<jyfl987> 不过那个文章说支持64bit的地址复杂 云云 我觉得空间这么大  就用48b有点黑
<ofan> adam8157: 寻址空间只有40bits
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<jyfl987> ofan: 你真觉得nodejs的好？
<onlylove> hamo: 昨天那个和我说，我们都淘汰apache好几年了……整的我不知道说什么了
<hamo> onlylove: 这个是真的
<ofan> adam8157: MBZ是啥
<ofan> jyfl987: 好
 * ofan 速度快的东西都好
<jyfl987> ofan: 你要考虑个问题 nodejs的官方例子都是自己起socket server 然后写callback 他这种应用 显然不是这样 callback已经写死了 就是你的url 所以脚本做的只是写逻辑 我感觉nodejs可能不适合他这种服务
<adam8157> ofan: 哦, 扩展页表, mbz是啥不知道
<onlylove_> hamo: 没办法我昨晚上查询网站的server，发现大部分开源软件的网站用的还是apache，然后其他的大型网站各自用各自的
<adam8157> ofan: 用四层页表的时候支持到48位, 单个都不足40bit吧
<jyfl987> 当然也不是速度越快越好 汇编显然快 但是麻烦
<hamo> onlylove apache略老了
<jyfl987> 最好是那种可以写一行 又可以写多行 就搞定一个功能的
<ofan> adam8157: 要看页大小吧
<jyfl987> 这样看 py/pl似乎可以
<jyfl987> lua有个end麻烦
<jyfl987> php也不错
<ofan> ffffea0000000000 - ffffeaffffffffff (=40 bits) virtual memory map (1TB)
<adam8157> ofan: 40b足够了, 估计是以后扩展用
<ofan> 实际user memory最多1T
 * MeaCulpa_ 带j的都不好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 太少了 很明显1T的假设就跟当年那个64k的假设一样不靠谱 他还说什么为了避免复杂性 其实这个已经搞复杂了 现在弄40b 以后扩展为了兼容现在的 又加一层扩展 越搞越复杂
<jyfl987> 不如一开始就留个1b给系统和user切换 刚好0和1, 后面63b都用来做虚拟地址
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要用多层页表的, 够了, 现在已然支持64T物理内存了, 后续扩展也准备好了, 没有兼容性问题
<jyfl987> 多方便
<ofan> 给了DMA 64T..
<jyfl987> 啊 这个想法很妙
<jyfl987> 地址用 signed int64 这样虚拟地址都走到63b里了 用户空间只准正数地址 系统空间用负数的 好区分
<onlylove> hamo: 貌似大部分网站还是把动态的给apache处理，采取apache处理后天的方法
<jyfl987> onlylove: 许多网站把数据静态化了 :]
<mayli> 陈奕迅辑《幸福》中最后一首《屎捞人》被删，因出现了“屎”字不雅。黄耀明专辑《拂了一身还满》中的《下流》被改名为《逆流》。
<mayli> jyfl987: 浪费
<jyfl987> mayli: ?
<jyfl987> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/10/31/0231218&amp;from=rss
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Solidot | ARM公开64位Cortex-A53和Cortex-A57芯片
<jyfl987> cortex a15到 a53 这是我至今见过的版本跳跃最狠的一次
<sonald>  /qui
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 又在讨论啥gaoji问题？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: gaoji, 嵌入式，神的领域
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 他都不搞了来着
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 网页服务器选哪个
<ofan> http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.4/Documentation/memory.txt
<ofan> Adding a cooling fan.。。。。。
<soiamso> google 国内最近一直不能搜索？
<hamo> onlylove: 我们后台用的貌似是nginx...前台用的BWS... baidu web server自己写的
<ofan> hamo: 怪不得那么慢
<hamo> ...
<ofan> 访问个百度空间得3分钟
<onlylove> 百度空间不是经常挂么
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: apache阿
<onlylove> 看吧……我又惹事了
<soiamso> onlylove: 也看到有的人从Xen层开始搞
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 哦公司阿... apache是个超集，自家删减点即可
 * hamo ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * hamo 额...扣腚去...
<onlylove> 不是……大流量高并发的不是说nginx好很多么
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: nginx 本来就是干那个的，反向代理
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 云云众生大都善于添加，不善于裁减，所以nginx被弄成httpd了
<kowalski_> test
<kk> kowalski_, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 我凌乱了……面试的时候很纠结啊，nginx我知道的确实不多
<Guest86011> ...
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 那没办法，现在就兴这个
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 现在的公司个个整的好像自己公司都有几百万的PV似的
<Guest86011> haha
<soiamso> onlylove: 理想，梦想，幻想 没有界限
<imadper> adam8157: hugepage 不一定是2m的pagesize
<Guest86011> ;;
 * imadper 泥玛, 刚开会回来就看见 hamo 说非得要rhel6u3! 劳资还在用6u1
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 有机器么？
<onlylove> soiamso: 做梦和现实是两回事
<jyfl987> ofan: 百度空间以前挺快的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ?
<ofan> 发现内核文档好多直接copy的邮件
<soiamso> onlylove: 别人的理想，到你那里成幻想了
<onlylove> soiamso: 整个互联网有几个google或者facebook还有twitter
 * palomino|working 轻轻地切割 roylez 
<onlylove> soiamso: 就和我刚来帝都时候一样，觉得工作挺好找的，后来发现tm监控都不要我
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 搞几个公网机器来玩玩哈
<onlylove> soiamso: 监控的工作，拿我以前的同事来说你会用鼠标键盘就行，哪怕你上班玩游戏
<soiamso> onlylove: 找个SOHO的工作？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 。。。自己买
 * MeaCulpa_ 监控工作，刷log的?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 送几个玩玩呗
<onlylove> soiamso: 你让我做啥？这几天在研究是不是考虑弄个dba认证去
<onlylove> 监控么……看着cacti或者nagios，保证机器没有挂点或者网络流量正常
<maplebeats> onlylove: 求组队
<ofan> onlylove: 以为监控说的是做监控屏幕前发呆
<soiamso> onlylove: 现在经济危机，但是软件热潮未减，估计找个写程序的工作比一个接近实体经济的DBA容易找工作？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 组啥啊，我无业游民
<soiamso> maplebeats: github ?
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: OCA?
<ofan> soiamso: 据说dba工资很nb
<onlylove> soiamso: 写程序？写啥？我就会shell和上学时候学的C
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我曾想混个专职DBA, 未成...
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 大部分SA/DBA shell 和C都不会
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不是考证么
<maplebeats> soiamso: github做什么？
 * ofan 回家睡觉
<soiamso> ofan: 要看什么数据库吧，其实跟开车一样，拍照一样，帮有钱人开，钱自然多，帮穷人开，自然少？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 怎么可能SA不会shell
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: SA干嘛要会shell?
<ofan> soiamso: oracle,mssql
<airead> 现在考啥证有价值吧
<ofan> 企业级的
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) piggybox
<soiamso> ofan: 奔钱去的话肯定找有钱的主
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> piggybox: 误伤友军
<palomino|working> :D
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 不会shell总得会别的吧，不然怎么管理那一堆机器
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 一连上977 hitz就是《我爸刚弄死他》
<soiamso> ofan: 有钱的主不用开源技术也不想懂。。。
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 点点鼠标，敲敲命令，看看手册
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 知识密集型 VS 劳动密集型
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 我怎么觉得像windows的sa
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 妈的，去台湾的证件还得回武汉办...户口本还在fesco手上，三个月的流程，fuck，fuck，fuck
 * ramazan Bug testing..
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: SA要得是知识，windows也可以写脚本，你的bat功力如何？ vbs? powershell?
<soiamso> onlylove: SA 会shell就可以了吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你要去TW? 去TW比去美国麻烦
<ramazan> 啥是SA
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 有空喝茶的时候跟你讲，今天太忙了
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 别小看Windows, 你实现个xargs -n 1 给我看看...
<onlylove> soiamso: 不止shell最好还会perl或者python
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 你赢了……bat我倒是没问题，powershell看着有点晕，不过感觉和shell差不多
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: powershell偶也不懂，但是bat可以写的很大...
<onlylove> 不过不会C#，所以很纠结，因为powershell这货就是用.net管理系统
<huntxu> roylez: 你投靠對岸了？
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 恩powershell很傻
<roylez> huntxu: 党国派我去暗杀敌酋
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: cmd.exe里的for循环，那帮助就老长了...看得犯晕乎，我觉得比bash这样的难得多
<huntxu> roylez: 預祝你圓滿完成任務
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391534 我现在用的是XP，想换ubuntu12.04,不知道装过后系统盘以外的硬盘的文件还有没，不装双系统，求高手指点。谢谢 ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingyu — 2012-10-31 14:09
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 因为那个的实现比bash困难……用那个写for简直要命
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 还不支持正则好像
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 正则无所谓，可以用sed或者awk
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 个人觉得那个cmd的for其实和shell差不多的，但是……反正不知道怎么用
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 是，应为很多人平时用admin的用法在用Linux, 但用user的用法在用Win, 然后说Win烂
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: Win烂是真的，但是win是真的很难用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 还记得上学那会儿因为是固定Ip然后每次折腾完系统都要设置ip后来懒了，直接拿netsh搞定了，然后又研究了一些程序的静默安装，于是写了个bat然后装完系统双击那文件就出去了
<soiamso> onlylove: 用basic简单点吧，多写后去写asp
<onlylove> 再后来就不折腾系统了，然后就3年多没装过系统
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 比如这里的Ubuntu众喜欢用sudo, 然有多少人在用Windows的runas...
<onlylove> soiamso: 我宁可去写php也不要asp
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 用啥runas，我从来都是admin登录的
<twang> admin登陆  你没悲剧么
<onlylove> 我靠，windows不用admin能用么
<twang> ....
<MeaCulpa_> onlylove: 那你干嘛不用root登linux
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 我不用ubuntu啊，我想用root的时候自然会用root
<imadper> adam8157: 有啥内存测试工具, 能生成详细报告的那种? 方便帮忙看个bug吗?
<adam8157> imadper: pong
<adam8157> imadper: 正忙, 稍等, memtest
<imadper> 恩
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: mutt里怎么回到列表第一项目？
<adam8157> imadper: 现在好了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: gg   bind browser,index gg first-entry
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: gg不对么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: gg是自己bind的...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 哦~~
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 3q
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: np
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: \\ // /
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 可以抄咱的 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc#160
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.muttrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 不用，我多年前抄了人家的...
<slucx> debian 的minicom 2.4不能用吗？
 * MeaCulpa_ 求推荐暖色调壁纸，码字时候用，色彩柔和点
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157: 我要测内核的新特性... 你给我memtest86
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 阿狸的
 * slucx 有木有使用minicom(2.4 on debian)的？
<adam8157> bluezd: http://packages.debian.org/sid/linux-headers-3.2.0-4-amd64
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package linux-headers-3.2.0-4-amd64 in sid
<adam8157> bluezd: 根本不知headers嘛
<adam8157> æ­¢
<adam8157> bluezd: 传个你的module makefile模板来看看
<jiero> 啊回来了。
<bluezd> adam8157: http://pastebin.test.redhat.com/113500
<jiero> RH 频道
<onlylove> slucx: 我用的是6的那个，不知道是不是2.4
<slucx> onlylove: 你看下版本
<slucx> onlylove: 我的也是6的stable
<adam8157> bluezd: 我这种以前只写一行obj-m的弱爆了
<adam8157> bluezd: 有module c模板的也发来参考下
<onlylove> slucx: 如果是用apt装的那应该一样，我能用啊，最起码调试3g猫没问题
<slucx> onlylove: minicom -v
<onlylove> slucx: 我现在没在用linux……没法看
<onlylove> slucx: 你是怎么装的，
<onlylove> slucx: 有什么问题？说说看
<slucx> apt
<bluezd> adam8157: http://pastebin.test.redhat.com/113501
<onlylove> 那应该一样，我也是apt装的
<slucx> 115200bps没事吧你的？
<onlylove> slucx: 你做什么用？
<bluezd> adam8157: 我是把这个放在 c.snippets 中的，一个 module 就好了
<slucx> onlylove: 调试一个东西
<adam8157> bluezd: =,=
<onlylove> slucx: 我没有那么高波特率的设备，不过我的手机支持
<slucx> onlylove: 莫非是我的usb转串的问题？
<slucx> onlylove: win下没问题的
<onlylove> slucx: 这个就不清楚了，你那个是什么芯片的……
<slucx> onlylove: 不知道是usb转串还是minicom的问题
<onlylove> slucx: 你先试试9600，大部分设备这个比较保险
<onlylove> slucx: 有些设备波特率高了有问题
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，我的设备应该没问题，win下很正常
<slucx> onlylove: 需要用115200
<onlylove> slucx: 那你看看驱动吧……要不等什么时候ee来了问问他看看
<slucx> onlylove: 现在又没问题了
<slucx> onlylove: 估计不是很稳定
<onlylove> slucx: 这就没法帮你了……
<slucx> onlylove: minicom能保存输出吗？
<onlylove> slucx: 这个不知道啊，你看看功能键里面有没有？我记得好像是ctrl+a还是e呼叫的
<slucx> 我看看
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得那里可以设置回显的，其他的忘了，好像还有重置设备什么的选项
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，多谢
<imadper> adam8157: 我们组xuwang离职了...
<zhpeng> imadper, ni archlinux sheng ji le ?
<imadper> zhpeng: 天天升级.
<zhpeng> imadper, slim + xfce + ibus + sunpinyin beijule
<zhpeng> imadper, wo tmd ibus buneng shuru zhongwen le
<imadper> zhpeng: 对了, 我们组一个实习生要跟你gaoji.
<zhpeng> imadper, gao ni mei a
<imadper> zhpeng: 喳喳...我stumpwm + fcitx.
<imadper> zhpeng: 没看玩笑. 我们组测usb那个人, 需要测试virt的usb-device pass through.
<imadper> zhpeng: 遇到问题了. 一会儿我让他来问你?
<zhpeng> usb zhe kuai de zhao zpeng..
<zhpeng> not me
<imadper> zhpeng: zpeng和zhpeng不是一个人?
<imadper> zhpeng: 听名字都差不多. 没事.
 * MeaCulpa_ scim+pypanel+Echinus
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 请问用ubuntu的apt-get install 安装的php5怎么开启--enable-maintainer-zts http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391541 请问用ubuntu的apt-get install 安装的php5怎么开启--enable-maintainer-zts，或者我要怎么安装一个扩展库？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feigejafe — 2012-10-31 15:06
<ILYG> Hi
<ILYG> 大家好～～
<kk> ILYG, 不要玩机器人
<ILYG> 额。。。。。。。。。
<kk> ILYG, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<ILYG> kk跟我说话了。。。。。。。。。。
<jusss> hi
<ILYG> 那个自动管理软件源的 程序叫什么来着？
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jusss> 心里的
<ILYG> No
<ILYG> 我说的是软件源！
<jusss> 哪不知道了
<ILYG> 就是 apt-get install 的时候自动查找最快的软件源安装的 那玩意儿
<jusss> 没改过源
<jusss> 有个文件是管这些的
<onlylove> 我记得叫software-property还是什么的
<jusss> 默认的源不是很好吗
<jusss> 从来没感觉过默认源慢
<ILYG> 好的 我找找
<jusss> onlylove: 你找到工作了？
<onlylove> jusss:  没啊……最近TI的IT部门找我电话面试了，不知道成不
<jusss> onlylove: 德州仪器？
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，德州仪器，是通过惠普招聘的，惠普扮演的是二道贩子的角色
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我家网络国内源很慢，反而是台湾的源最快
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，在哪里？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 铁通网络
<jusss> 铁通不是给移动了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 说是在帝都有两个office，新开的不知道在哪，原来的在中关村，没决定让我去哪个
<jusss> 用cmcc连接官方源很快
<onlylove> 我一直用网易的，中文官方的好像是搜狐
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 有点饿了
<airead> 一个 bash 的字符串处理问题： 电脑有 eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 5块网卡。 怎么只抓 eth1 和 eth3 的 RX bytes:17521793 (16.7 MiB)  TX bytes:16925760 (16.1 MiB)？
<jusss> 到现在还没吃饭
<onlylove> jusss: 你什么时间饿啊……
<airead> 使用 ifconfig | ...
<jusss> onlylove: 从8点起来到现在一直没吃东西
<jusss> onlylove: 现在还在教室上课。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 明天要考试，很悲催呀，
<onlylove> jusss: 下课去超市买点东西垫下
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，还有十几分钟下课
<airead> 电脑有 eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 5块网卡。 怎么只抓 eth1 和 eth3 的 RX bytes:17521793 (16.7 MiB)  TX bytes:16925760 (16.1 MiB)？ 使用 ifconfig | ....., 有人有空么？
<jusss> onlylove: 你现在还在家？
<adam8157> imadper: 去哪了
<imadper> adam8157: 没找到下家呢...'
<jusss> @
 * jusss 饿得@.@
<imadper> adam8157: 没hc呀...
<adam8157> imadper: 我还以为他找到了
<imadper> adam8157: 没有... 转正说一月之前没hc...
<imadper> adam8157: 所以只能跑去专心找工作了.
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-10-31 15:41:49 +0800
<airead> 解决如下： ifconfig | grep eth1.1 -A6 | awk 'NR==1; NR==7; NR==9; NR==15'
 * bluezd 求财路
<adam8157> imadper: 才发现你fo了我
<imadper> adam8157: 哦. 说明你聪明. 反应灵敏.
<adam8157> http://madper.com/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Madper.com
<imadper> adam8157: 过期了...
<jusss> imadper: .com呀，这里不是清一色.info吗
<imadper> jusss: info便宜.
<imadper> adam
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 一年半，终于悲剧了，看来要换发行版了…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391548 刚刚系统升级，什么提示也没有，然后重启，无法上网了，networkmanager无法启动，系统休眠也不见了。 幸好还有Windows，Google了一下，说是什么systemd，官方网站就一句话，boot your system wi …
<Aerowolf> Anybody is here?
<Mayaer> 啦啦啦
<Mayaer> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDY5MTk5MDcy.html
<kk> Mayaer,啥网址y 南信大美女宿舍卖萌飙歌《谁说女子不如男》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<Mayaer> 瓦咔咔，我中午拍的
 * Mayaer 快去看，有美女啊！！！
<Oooops> 北方大姐。 Mayaer
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看 Mayaer
<Mayaer> Oooops: 是谁来着
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哎呀，你也在
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯，
<jusss> Mayaer: 把网址再发次，没收到
<Mayaer> jusss: ok  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDY5MTk5MDcy.html
<Mayaer> 帮我散播啊～～～ 哇咔咔
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<Laiiscool> ..
<Mayaer> ofan: 快来围观～～
<jusss> Mayaer: 手机太渣，adobe不给提供flash.看不了。。。
<Mayaer> jusss: 呜呜
<jusss> 网上貌似很多骂adobe的，好吧，加我一个，让flash去死吧
<Aerowolf> \quit
<Aerowolf> :\quit
<Mayaer> hamo: ！！快来围观美女！！！
<hamo> Mayaer: 谁？
<hamo> Mayaer: 你放PP了？
<Mayaer> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDY5MTk5MDcy.html
<hamo> Mayaer: 哪个是你？
<Mayaer> 另一个讲话的。。。。
<hamo> Mayaer: 时间
<hamo> Mayaer: 不会没露脸吧？
<Mayaer> hamo: ？
<Mayaer> 真没有。。。
<hamo> Mayaer: 南信大是哪？
<Mayaer> 南京信息工程大学- -
<wangguohao> 我的linux内核今天报错了`
<jusss> 吃饭去
<wangguohao> 可是我没有看到``log法让记录
<wangguohao> kernel。bug fs/namec.c
<wangguohao> 你们在南京？
<Mayaer> 我在。。
<wangguohao> 我也在
<wangguohao> 我在仙林读书
<wangguohao> Mayaer: 你呢？
<huntxu> Mayaer: 求露臉高清照
<huntxu> Mayaer: 你出賣了室友啊？
<wangguohao> huntxu: 你也是在南京？
<wangguohao> huntxu: 你们的的对话内涵啊
 * mayli gzip支持多核么？
<wangguohao> 这个真不清楚
<Mayaer> wangguohao: 酱紫啊 我在浦口
<Mayaer> huntxu: 哈
<huntxu> Mayaer: 偷拍的啊？
<Mayaer> huntxu: 。。。。。。。。。。。。怎么是偷拍的么
<Mayaer> 没看见还有互动么。。。
<huntxu> Mayaer: 那就是偷偷傳的。。。
<Mayaer> 我有事
<Mayaer> 先走了
<Mayaer> 记得帮我扩散
 * Mayaer kiss～～～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
 * adam8157 年轻人真有活力
<onlylove_> adam已经是老年人了么
<MeaCulpa_> .
<imadper> tcms访问好慢....
<BluebirdShao> 我想查看 cpu 温度，可是使用 sensors 不起作用
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 正常.
<BluebirdShao> imadper: 应该是有什么模块没有安装上去吧？
<imadper> BluebirdShao: 不知道.
<BluebirdShao> 有哪位兄弟知道的给个提示
<leon1984> BluebirdShao@ http://futureis404.info/archives/925.html
<kk> leon1984 ⇪ ti: Ubuntu下查看CPU温度风扇转速和硬盘温度 « Atotos yuvaika
 * imadper 不都是用手摸一下键盘表面温度, 来估测一下cpu温度吗?  我是说笔记本...
<twang> 2啊
<leon1984> BluebirdShao@ 应该是要这个命令sudo sensors-detect
<BluebirdShao> leon1984: 运行完 sensors-detect 之后也还是不行
<BluebirdShao> "No sensors found!"
<leon1984> 控制台输入 sensors呢？
<BluebirdShao> "Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need."
<BluebirdShao> 是的，运行 sensors 之后得到这么一句话，很明显少了某个内核模块
<BluebirdShao> 上面还有一句“No sensors found!"，找不到传感器
<BluebirdShao> 所以我猜是缺少了什么模块来驱动 cpu 的传感器
<leon1984> BluebirdShao@ 不懂了 不过我百度了那句话 第一篇文章里貌似有答案
<kevinyings> 谁用过open flash chart
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> 跟gnuplot比起来怎样？
 * ramazan Bug fixed
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还搞代购不
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你要买啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你猜猜看？
<adam8157> jyfl987: N7?
<kevinyings> ╮(╯_╰)╭
<jyfl987> adam8157: n10
<adam8157> jyfl987: google官方要美国信用卡, 国内信用卡不行...
<jyfl987> adam8157: n10 10寸 2560的分辨率 额 塑料的 应该比pad轻 这多诱人啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我还以为你有美国信用卡呢 国内信用卡我也有啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: vasa这种不是全球承认的么 为何还要管他美国还是哪里
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_: 精简apache的话应该是用disable参数禁用模块还是修剪源码？如果是禁用模块，那标准是啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: 很多会分, 例如app store之类的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那怎么办？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 传说交行的会被识别成美国信用卡
<jyfl987> google也学会吊人胃口了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个传说有点不靠谱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 很靠谱
<imtxc> 额滴个神啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 卡跟国家应该有区位映射的吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 你报名了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 没报, 懒得发, 惯的她
<imtxc> 刚才偶然隐约看到有””“什么的词汇了？
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，我也没有 ！！！
<imtxc> 露脸的，在哪呢
<jyfl987> TA?  adam8157
<imtxc> 求补发
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥 Nexus 4 这么便宜
<jyfl987> 也不是很便宜吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 8G的不便宜啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 错了
<adam8157> 16G得不便宜啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 那也才两千多啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 那也比三星的那些便宜多了啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似比三儿子还便宜
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯, 等发家致富了就买一个
<bluezd> adam8157: 3儿子刚出来的时候 5k 啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯
<imtxc> adam8157: 你可以帮忙代购N10不……
 * bluezd 等我发财了，我再买一个 4儿子
<adam8157> imtxc: google官方的买不了
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果2兒子挂了就換4
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 親兒子就是號
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過還木有收到4.2的OTA
<kevinyings> onlylove 你用什么作图
<kevinyings> ？
<huntxu> 之前4.1.2 OTA來的蠻快
<imtxc> adam8157: kindle fire能买不
<onlylove> kevinyings: 做什么图？
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以
<imtxc> 带回家给老妈看电视剧 玩牌什么的，求推荐呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: nexus 4能买么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 官方的不行啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: nexus 4也不行？
<jyfl987> 额
<imtxc> adam8157: 是不是还有什么非官方的手段呢？
<imtxc> 不知道N10 大概多少软妹币
<imtxc> imadper: 大佬
<imtxc> imadper: 干嘛呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不你今晚打个电话给b哥， 让他给兄弟们走一船货？
<adam8157> jyfl987: b哥?
<jyfl987> adam8157: black?
<kevinyings> onlylove 天气温度图
<onlylove> kevinyings: 这东西啥，没做过……如果是监控的话nagios或者cacti什么的倒是能画图
<kevinyings> onlylove php画图影响性能
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 无聊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: dooloo parser v0.0000001
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: curl -s dooloo.info |  awk 'BEGIN { RS=">\n"; FS="[\"><]|=\x27" } /title=/ {sub("^/", "http://dooloo.info/", $3); print "[\033[32m"$7"\033[39m]\n\033[36m"$3"\033[39m\n"}'
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 主页
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我错怪dooloo了，丫输出全网页的
 * slucx 求大神们指点啊，我该去学门啥语言呢？
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: English
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: +1
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 英语也不好，在学呢…
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: Quenya & Sindarin
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 主题崩溃的情况大家出现过没？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391557 不知道怎么传图，今天刚上12.10，一次重启之后就发现音量调整下面rythmbox的播放键周围有个黑框，可以明显看到贴上去的播放按钮图片。很纠结啊，软件中心也是这样，而且一直是出错……11 …
 * slucx + 编程语言
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: Clingon, Quenya, Nadzat
<slucx> MeaCulpa_: 汗
<TwentysixLetters> MeaCulpa_: 你说Quenya的吗？
<MeaCulpa_> TwentysixLetters: 曾经会点，现在忘了
<MeaCulpa_> TwentysixLetters: Elen sila lumenn' omentielvo?
 * MeaCulpa_ 下班
<ramazan> 日语
<dwjie> ...
<dwjie> ii
 * slucx Perl Python js ruby lisp 什么的太多了………………………………
<dwjie> java
<slucx> 不需要静态语言
<ramazan> GO
<BluebirdShao> 终于将 cpu 的温度显示出来啦
<ramazan> ..
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 不漂亮，但是高效利用宽屏的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391560 桌面 1_003.png 桌面 1_002.png 桌面不漂亮，但是自己感觉对于宽屏电脑，效率高。 统计信息: 发表于 由 charliecheng — 2012-10-31 18:11
<dwjie> .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • fedora怎么没有长期支持版？不知道是什么升级方式，比较担心不明不白就挂了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391563 不知道是什么升级方式，比较担心不明不白就挂了。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=post&f=48# 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfcy — 2012-10-31 18:51
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> 有人嘛？
<flh> 我进来了嘛？
<flh> ?
<flh> 这里原来的机器人上哪里了？
<flh> .irssi/irclogs/Freenode/
<flh> kk: v好
<soiamso> flh: ?
<kk> flh, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍫ 
<flh> soiamso: 聊天记录涮不出来了
<soiamso> flh: 刷聊天记录干什么？
<flh> 唉，想看看
<dwjie> irssi
<flh> .irssi/irclogs/Freenode/ 我的是这里
<dwjie> flh: 日志吧。 。
<dwjie>  19:36:58 up 11 days,  6:46,  2 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.21, 0.16
<flh> 换台机看看
<flh> 这个就能squeeze
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心无法安装！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391568 之前因为软件中心无法安装软件，就想把软件中心卸载了重装，结果卸载后就装不上了，怎么办？？？ 卸载命令是 sudo apt-get install autoremove software-center t-bird@ThinkPad-X230:~$ sudo apt-get install software-center [sudo] pas …
<flh> 什么是无法无天啊？嘛
<flh> 有些人是没话找话
<dwjie> ...
<kven> :)
<kven> 听说美国刮大风了？
<zhenbeiju> kven,  台风.
<kven> 哦
<zhenbeiju> kven,  可以上微博看看..
<kven> 恩 好
<lsq> CPU是Pentium(R) Dual-Core, 大家知道gcc选项中-march 怎样写?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10下右上角关机注销按钮突然无效了的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391571 前几天才装了ubuntu11.10 刚装上“关机“ ”注销”按钮还好好的，今天把系统提示的软件升级包都自动装了 “关机“ ”注销”按钮就都无效了。这个让我很是郁闷啊！ 而且也 …
<Patrick_DJ> 大家晚上好啊｀
<Patrick_DJ> 有没有活人啊～
<Laiiscool> 啥
<zlei> 升级 gnome3.6了，ibus打不开
<Relaed> :q
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim中hi Normal ctermbg=Black颜色为什么不是纯黑的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391574 RT, 是一个比较深的颜色,怎样才能设成纯黑的 统计信息: 发表于 由 qinglangee — 2012-10-31 21:04
<mugebjgd> gnome3.6还是那样子
<mugebjgd> 继续mate
<jiam> 挂起 唤醒后cpu高
<jiam> 怎么解决
<Patrick_DJ> 没有碰到过～
<Patrick_DJ> 重启ibus?
<mugebjgd> 新的gnome3没啥变化
<mugebjgd> 继续mate
<ramazan> test
<kk> ramazan, 点点点.  ㍭ 
 * ramazan bug fixed
<Patrick_DJ> 折腾，用xfce4的路过~~
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有装gnome 3.6的？进来说说怎么装吧。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391580 我在官网上下了iso，然后做了liveUSB,能进到那个转圈的地方，之后就报错了。。。。 大家都怎么装的呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ldin — 2012-10-31 21:47
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: xfce4的fn键不给力啊
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 没用过fn键~ 0_0
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 笔记本知道么？
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: fn键
<Patrick_DJ> 知道你说的fn，只是不知道在linux下它起什么作用...
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 就是功能键吧？调亮度什么的。
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 亮度都是其次 关键是锁触摸板
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 原来如此。长知识了～ :D
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 笔记本fn不能用 就是悲剧 所以在用mate
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 了解~~
<pityonline> 有人给出了 GPG key，但没说是哪个 keyserver 这有用吗？
<Patrick_DJ> 真心烦那些key.
<Patrick_DJ> 我就没有一次是升级arch系统成功过的，总是被迫重装系统~
<pityonline> Patrick_DJ: 我也烦，只是想知道而已
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 你不是吧 arch直接升级就是了
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 看wiki
<Patrick_DJ> pityonline: 嗯，不过知道后，下个版本又不一样了。
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 理论上你是对的，事实上百度N多人抱怨。。。
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 百度？
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: arch和百度有什么关系？
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 就是百度一搜，就发现N多人再说这个～
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 从来不用百度
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 上不了谷歌了｀
<wangguohao> 我现在就用arch
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 可怜的蛙
<wangguohao> 我现在就用者arch
<Patrick_DJ> 好啊～
<wangguohao> 怎么可怜？
<Patrick_DJ> 除了它的升级以外，其它都还好。
<mugebjgd> arch最给力就是升级
<mugebjgd> 今天刚升级到了g3.6
<mugebjgd> 果断用回mate
<wangguohao> pacman -Syu
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 曾经我也是冲着这个去的，自从pacman和glibc各种改后，我就痛苦了～
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 2008年 天天用到现在 没有啥问题
<wangguohao> 不是吧～～
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 只能说arch的wiki不适合你
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 那是因为你不装新的软件。
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 我天天更新
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 0_0
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 天天都是最新的软件
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 我更新一次是下载1.2G。重新近5G的文件～
<wangguohao> 我现在就用着arch`  没什么市啊
<wangguohao> 靠～～你有多少软件？
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 1.2还多？
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 刚才我就升级了300兆的东西
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 对于arch来说正常的很
<Patrick_DJ> wangguohao: 我也用着没事，只是装新软件时有各种问题不等不更新，比如udev和system冲突之类的。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你准备买nexus 4了么？
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 我也不知道装了些什么，各种开发工具吧。。。
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 你还是用的不滚动的发行版吧
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 更适合你
<wangguohao> Patrick_DJ: 我不是全部更新的`` 有点害怕人的
<mugebjgd> wangguohao: 这年头很少有arch用户像你这么洁癖
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 其实我也想用不滚的，但是不滚动的话有些软件装不了啊。
<mugebjgd> wangguohao: 直接packer 完事
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 比如
<mugebjgd> 艹 不行 饿了 吃早餐
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 比如glibc依赖.
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 没遇到过
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 的软件
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 开发向来不用arch
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 库更新太快 不适合开发
<wangguohao> mugebjgd: 其实我有点强迫正``
<mugebjgd> wangguohao: 什么强迫症？
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 那用啥？
<wangguohao> mugebjgd: 不怎么好解释
<mugebjgd> wangguohao: #archlinux-cn
<wangguohao> 我挂着呢
<mugebjgd> wangguohao: 这里是灌水用的
<ramazan> Arch挺好用
<wangguohao> 嗯`` 就是升级要小心
<Patrick_DJ> ramazan: 深有同感～～，除了大升级~ :D
<mugebjgd> wangguohao: 升级前看rss就是了
<CyrusYzGTt>   
<ramazan> Patrick_DJ: 很少写代码，大升级也不怕
<mugebjgd> wangguohao: 就跟爱爱前要润滑一样
<ramazan> -.-
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 比如安装最新的gles，依赖system，但是系统用的是udev.
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 直接换systemd
<mugebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 我这里纯systemd 跑的很爽
<nopcall> 问个问题哈 gimp是调画笔的大小的快捷键是什么哈
<Patrick_DJ> mugebjgd: 想不起来当初碰到什么问题了～
<Patrick_DJ> 做不来图~
<nopcall> 有人能各诉我么。。
<nopcall> 问个问题哈 gimp是调画笔的大小的快捷键是什么哈
<eexpress> 鼠标移动过去，没tiptool？
<nopcall> 啊？？什么tiptool。。
<nopcall> 我只是想知道调节画笔的size大小的快捷键。。。
<eexpress> 通常提示热键的
<nopcall> 没有的。。
<nopcall> 我看视频里好像能有快捷键 但是他没说。。
<oreofish> topic
<oreofish>  /topic
<leon1984> wordpress中文论坛你们能访问吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [paul] 1 month
<zephoon> ×ÖÌå
<zephoon> ×Ô¼º¿´¾ÍÕý³£
<kiff> 大家好 我的笔记本的atheros ar9382 做热点只能工作在2.4ghz 。如何让它工作在5ghz?
<zephoon_> REGISTER 5746127
<zephoon_> wpca
<zephoon_> 擦
<zephoon> ¡£¡£¡£¡£
<zephoon> asf
<ramazan> ?
<ramazan> 乱码?
<zephoon> ¿´µ½µÄ¶¼ÊÇÂÒÂë
<zephoon> ÎÒÁ˸öÈ¥
<ramazan> what?
<zephoon> my nick name is gray
<zephoon> can you see me
<ramazan> yes
<ramazan> use utf-8 please
<popolon> chinese is not a latin script ;)
<popolon> doesn't work in iso-8859-1
<zephoon> ok ,let me have a try ,thx
<popolon> 你好吗？
<ramazan> E
<popolon> ^_^
<Patrick_DJ> 我很好，谢谢关心~ :)
<ramazan> :)
<popolon> :)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装好ubuntu以后需要安装驱动么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391584 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenghelong — 2012-10-31 22:32
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 08:37:56 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mugebjgd> 国内现在草木皆兵啊
<mugebjgd> 垬疯啦？
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 你这话太大气了，仿佛你看见了似的
<ramazan> ...
<mugebjgd> pityonline: google+上写的
<mugebjgd> 网友@高达AKAgundam今日下午爆料称自己在北京市朝阳区机场高速段搭乘出租去长安街附近，竟被司机要求填表（系统一发放），需要填入乘客姓名、联系电话、目的地等信息，出租车上的摇柄已经按照要求被卸下。
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 他们写什么你就信什么是吗？
<mugebjgd> 关山道长：北京喜迎斯巴达，立体化安保工作，确保斯巴达胜利召开，具体措施有：1、武装部队拿起大炮宣誓保护斯巴达；2、超市玩具飞机实名制购物；3、长安街打车需填表。
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 回家打个电话问下就知道了
<pityonline> mugebjgd: ……
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 我现在就打
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 那也不叫 “国内” 草木皆兵啊
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 西门不暗：白云机场新增了一个安检项目，摸裤裆。已得到安检人员的确认。
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 有这种事儿时很正常啊
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 我就知道北京和广东
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 大庄西头小庄：打个车都能影响十八大的召开，十八大真脆弱。
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 那你就说 国内 ？
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 你不觉得么？
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 北京和广东不是国内？
<ramazan> 你们都在outside?
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 丝毫不觉得
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 好吧，今天村口死了头驴，也可以说国内了
<mugebjgd> pityonline: @作家草军书：开个内部会议而已，为什么这么折腾百姓呢？全国各地如临大敌，差不多进入战时状态，到处查身份证，到处限制进京人口，铁路部门连菜刀剪刀都不准带上火车一律托运。真不明白，如果这个会真像官媒所说的人民欢天喜热切盼望，又何必如此防备人民？如果这个会人民不高兴不感兴趣，又何必要花大价钱去
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我从天津坐城铁回北京的时候，遇到了额外的检查，不知道是不是新加的。
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 还在美国呢？
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 不着边际
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 换你是那开会的，你也会这么干的
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 这不是村口死了头驴的事情么？
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 好吧 我out 你的观点厉害
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 恩 待到23号
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 准备买个nexus4
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 估计比德国便宜
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 并不是我的观点厉害，只是我觉得你说话有点儿不着边际，诚惶诚恐
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 那你就ignore我好了
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 感觉又回到了 QQ 群，QQ 群里传播消息就是这种风格
<piggybox> mugebjgd: nov 13才开始卖呢，你只有十天时间
<mugebjgd> @假装在纽约：打车去长安街需要签乘客协议。出租车上的车窗摇杆都要拆卸下来。正是这些荒谬如1984却实实在在发生的细节，以及我们面对这些荒谬时力不从心的无助，提醒着我们，这是一个多么荒诞、无比滑稽却让人笑不出来的时代。
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 我没有恶意
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 德国也有
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 看看能买到否
<mugebjgd> 【神奇的国度，雷人的话语！】1.铁道部发言人王勇平：不管你信不信，反正我信了！2.外交部发言人姜瑜：卖给卡扎菲武器，是个别人的行为！3.央视名嘴芮成钢：大使坐经济舱，是想提醒大家美国欠巨债吗？4.联合国副秘书长沙祖康：我在联大说中国人权比美国好5倍，大家都鼓掌！
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 光靠抨击当政者是改不了局势的，因为所有的抨击在他们面前根本毫无力量
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 我不抨击 转发而已
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 当政者的荒唐事很多，当然不光是本朝，前朝也一样
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 好吧，当我没说
<zhanshime01> mugebjgd：误谈过式，都不想IRC被搞吧
<mugebjgd> zhanshime01: irc还怕搞？
<zhanshime01> 我去，怎么不怕？
<mugebjgd> zhanshime01: 不怕
<mugebjgd> zhanshime01: 随便来搞
<zephoon> 8-)
<mugebjgd> 新华社微博发了条消息说今早北京天空中出现祥云奇观。中国气象网官方微博转发并评论：十八大来临前的祥兆呀！<----这是真的？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 应该是凶兆吧
<zhanshime01> 看到新闻，某人家里27元巨款，我对所有的东西都失去希望了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 27元。。。你确定不是27亿么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 27 元……
<zhanshime01> 这是说话的艺术好不？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 艺术不是一般人可以理解的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 艺术家是孤独的。
<zhanshime01> UbuntuTalk：那天你就被消失
<ramazan> 谁帮我下个补丁
<ramazan>  http://cdn.bitbucket.org/tifan/elinks/downloads/patch.diff.xz
<ramazan> Anyone?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么不自己下？
<zhanshime01> ramazan：直接搜在线代理，把网址粘过去就可以了
<ramazan> zhanshime01: 我试试
<ramazan> zhanshime01: 多谢啦，我下好了
<zhanshime01> ramazan：no thanks
<zephoon> 都睡觉去了？请问有谁知道怎么通过ip查询到具体的地理位置？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ip138 。
<mayli> ／~
<mayli> .
<zephoon> thx
<zephoon> 好像只能查到网络供应商  不能查到具体的位置
<zephoon> 广东省广州市 电信
<ramazan> ...
<zephoon> 。。。。。
<ramazan> 不如手机定位靠谱
<zephoon> 呃。 有道理
<manx_> 没人？
<zephoon> 我在
<manx_> 还好
<manx_> 晚安，睡觉 :-)
<zephoon> 哈哈 现在是早安
<manx_> :-0 早安，再睡！
<zephoon> 8-)
<manx_> 8－） 这个好，我还头一次见。。。。
<zephoon> 快要世界末日了 不要睡觉了 浪费时间
<manx_> 8 - )  ，睡觉，好梦到移民外太空！，哇哈
<zephoon> 恩 这个想法不错 我也睡觉去
<manx_> 地球村住得太NI味了。
<zephoon> 哈哈
<zephoon> 还有很多妹纸
<Laiiscool> 。。
<manx_> 睡觉呗，等下派只蚊子来给你问好，不要打死
<zephoon> 哈哈，最近降温 蚊子也要受不了
<zephoon> 我派只小强给您老问好
<manx_> -不对，出太阳了，你会发现有的还空着比基尼 8- )
<zephoon> 哈哈  你太天真了
<manx_> 天真的闪人了。哦哦，睡去
<manx_> quit
<zephoon> 去吧
<zephoon> quit
<Laiiscool> quit
<knownbad> 贱猫
<alvin_rxg> @粤港澳爆料王微博会员：【触摸屏手机充电时尽量别使用】电池内的化学物质一边储电一边放电，惰性增加，电池会越来越不耐用。使用时CPU会产生高温，充电时能量转换也产生高温，两者叠加温度更高，或致CPU无法承受而烧毁。电容触摸屏本身会因带电不平衡而漂移或失灵，进而损坏硬件。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你还活着？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 竟然在飓风后幸存了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 出来约炮啊
<knownbad> 哦？
<knownbad> 你没被淹死？
<knownbad> 因公殉职。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: FL 没飓风
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你还不和你老婆过来
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我请你们吃香蕉屁
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/QDwUJbQys0M/   这个小轮车玩得好帅！！
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Danny MacAskill 极限攀爬自行车（超清）_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 Dann
<knownbad> 你何时学了用香蕉捅屁眼？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我又不在纽约
<alvin_rxg> =.=    http://code.bulix.org/aotbuq-82389?raw
<UbuntuTalk> [paul] 1m
<UbuntuTalk> [paul] 1w
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 1X
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你硬盘真小
<knownbad> 听说他其他的也小。
<alvin_rxg> 据说 ls 的啥都比我大
<ofan> jj?
<alvin_rxg> 对
<mugebjgd> 他的是大 但是是摆设
<mugebjgd> ofan: happy halloween?
<ofan> mugebjgd: no
<mugebjgd> 继续睡觉
<mugebjgd> 日的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还没倒过时差？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是 我和同事上夜班
<mugebjgd> ofan: 18:00到早上5点这样
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<piggybox> 正好过中国时间
<mugebjgd> ofan: 苦逼啊。gdm3.6的搞的跟 android似的
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 我想买nexus 4 就怕在美国买不到
<mugebjgd> 回家就只能用同样的欧元买了 贵死
<piggybox> 嘿嘿
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 这里不是有个 Google 内线吗？  问他去。
<knownbad> 你去登记了没？  https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb
<alvin_rxg> 349,00 €
<knownbad> 还可，之前的 Nexus Galaxy 也是 $349.
<alvin_rxg> 数字一样……单位不一样……
<knownbad> 说的是同一件事。　　机型更新了价位不变。
<alvin_rxg> € ... $ ...
<knownbad> 比任何家电话公司都划算。
<knownbad> 说的同是美国市场。
<knownbad> 最实用的手机壳子。　　http://intoxicase.com/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Intoxicase - iPhone bottle opener and app
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<ofan> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd: http://www.douban.com/people/zerozaki/status/1036301432/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 木了个识的的广播
<ofan> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/4d692ef5fcbb9c4.jpg
<alvin_rxg> ofan: und ?
<ofan> ?
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/XuF6V
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 是不是念‘噶儿屁’
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 照拼音念就是了
<alvin_rxg> kre' piiiii'hen
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 德语不是？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: latex命令好多，怎么记
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我要输入\ 怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 先写一份模板/笔记/blabla 的，以后写的时候，里边抄
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 再不行就 texmaker 之类的搞定呗
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://translate.google.com/#de/de/krepieren  这个能听发音嘛？
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Google Translate
<alvin_rxg> 艹，我想把 kk 屏蔽了
<ofan> 听不聊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我要输入 \ 怎么办？
<ofan> \\是换行
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 换 chrome/chromium。 firefox 我这也不行
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 啥意思？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: latex里输入\
<alvin_rxg> ?_?  你是怎么操作的……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 操作毛
<alvin_rxg> 那怎么问 \ 怎么输了？？？ 直接按键盘哇。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 喔槽 我说'\'
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要排版出来显示 '\'
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还有\large 命令后，所有的字都是大的，不能指定范围？
<alvin_rxg> \large{text}
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用texmaker或者kile
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没用 \large{text} abc, 'abc'也是大的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我这没textmaker
<ofan> 只有TexShop
<mugebjgd> ofan: texmaker
<mugebjgd> ofan: aur
<ofan> 装的texlive2012
<ofan> 自带的
<ofan> mac没texmaker
<ofan> o 好像有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有 那个是跨平台的
<ofan> 看起来很不错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我以前就是用它写的毕业论文
<ofan> qt写的
<ofan> mugebjgd: \large{text} abc，貌似不对，'abc‘也变大了
<mugebjgd> 不管多少钱 我准备入 nexus 7 hspda版的和nexus 4
<alvin_rxg> ofan: \ ...  \textbackslash  =.= 真不给力
<ofan> mugebjgd: +1
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 难道每次都要输\textbackslash?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> 呃，半年没写了。。忘了这环境。。 {\large abc} def
<ofan> yo毛啊
<alvin_rxg> ofan: wikibooks 上边的 latex 还不错的。必要的都有了
<ofan> 我就看那个
<ofan> nnnd http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/index.html 国内屏蔽了？
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Texmaker (free cross-platform latex editor)
<ofan> 豆瓣不是别链接
<alvin_rxg> fine..
<ofan> 缩短后可以了
<alvin_rxg> 那就看 texlive 官方的 short 什么的文档吧……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你喝醉了？
<alvin_rxg> /usr/share/doc/texlive-doc/latex/lshort-chinese
<alvin_rxg> 对，神志不清了
<ofan> texmaker还带参考手册
<alvin_rxg> 我已经跟不上时代了……  http://www.guokr.com/article/372000/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 芯片技术新突破：用碳纳米管取代硅 - 创意科技 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<mugebjgd> ofan 给个电话 你的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 电话
<alvin_rxg> crossover 免费？
<alvin_rxg> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/crossover-linux.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: CrossOver Linux 今日限时免费 — LinuxTOY
<alvin_rxg> kk: 我艹！能不能把 ti 前面的昵称去掉啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<kk> alvin_rxg, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍝ 
<alvin_rxg> !test
<alvin_rxg> !help
<alvin_rxg> fine
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 都开始杀kk了？
<alvin_rxg> 杀了，世界也清净了
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, kk估计再上不了了吧？
<alvin_rxg> 去问 ikk
<knownbad> 早已下载装完了。Wine 有的问题一样没解决。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<knownbad> 那知道你会这么慢。
<alvin_rxg> 我已经很久没用 wine 了
<wangguohao> 我发现手机也可以irc
<dwjie> 早上好 , 大家
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-01
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<piggybox> 小孩来敲门要糖了。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 毛
<mugebjgd> piggybox: ofan 我们这里有糖
<mugebjgd> piggybox: ofan 白给我都不吃
<former> /me
<piggybox> mugebjgd: ...你知道今天是halloween么
<difan> 一会儿我打算去偷南瓜
<piggybox> difan: 。。。偷来干嘛？
<difan> 不知道。。
 * lumpy 大家早~
<slucx> difan: 偷来戴头上~
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 当然知道
<songyi> 早
<mugebjgd> 央视，不仅是国际灾难新闻台，如今更被网友誉为美国的良心媒体。因为有眼不见国内人祸，却异常热心美国天灾的央视，不但从一开始就全程追踪报导美东的飓风，更是大手笔派出多路记者赶赴纽约，冒着狂风暴雨拍摄现场灾情。不要说完全漠不关心抗PX已逾十天的宁波民众，就连广西从28日起至今，因特大豪雨造成北仑河严é
<Iansun> 早
<mugebjgd> 只是央视，什邡不报，启东不报，宁波不报，却可以远到非洲最偏僻的部落去采访。所以，强拆算什么，贪腐算什么，活摘器官更不算什么。请问央视，到底跟中国老百姓有何深仇大恨？吃喝都是国人的供养，却彻底无视国人宝贵的生命。反而只关心外国人，甚至野生动物，都胜过中国人。这不是反华势力又是什么？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10安装卡死。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391602 我的电脑有点旧，安装12.10的时候，总是卡在无线连接那一步，我就点不想连接网络，然后下一步，然后就一直卡在那不动了。。换过U盘，也换过刻镜像的软件。。然后我试了下以前的10.04的版本，可 …
<ofan> piggybox: 今天是？
<mugebjgd> ofan: happy halloween
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不happy
<ofan> nnd 学校打印貌似很贵
<mugebjgd> ofan: 肿么了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 复习，改简历中
<mugebjgd> ofan: 准备毕业了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 明年毕业
<ofan> 想再找个实习之类的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 要签full-time是不是一般不会提前很早，比如提前1年就签了
<difan> 不是啊。。。
<difan> 我7月底签的offer8月底工作的
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 提前一年是不可能了
<ofan> 简历一般用啥字体？
<difan> 提前一年的都是牛人，直接被抢了
<difan> http://difan.org.cn/BlogIMG/cv.pdf?ver=20120707 我是用的 Sun
<ofan> 还带图标..
<ofan> 不是说要保守风格
<difan> 谁说的。。
<ofan> 一般都是保守风格
<difan> 其实也看你申请什么公司
<former> /me
<difan> 什么银行了律师楼出版社当然得保守了
<ofan> 申请当码农
<difan> 我拿我这个简历拿到了Google, Facebook, LinkedIn的面试
<former> 编程工资高不
<difan> 不少人用这个模板的吧，毕竟这是LaTeX自带的，内容更重要
<ofan> o 自带的模板？ 叫啥啊
<ofan> 我用的别人的模板
<difan> moderncv
<former> 听说程序员工资低还累
<former> 是真的不
<difan> 码农10w
<difan> 不过没加班费
<former> 一月？
<former> Wow
<difan> 年薪10w刀在我司
<ofan> 擦擦 感觉moderncv好看
<ofan> 简历有必要写两页？
<former> Ppt 怎样能做的好点？想拿奖
<former> 用中文就是爽啊
<former> 和老外聊蛋疼
<MeaCulpa_> former: 只有我国程序员工资低还累
<MeaCulpa_> former: 老外的所谓程序员，要么是牛人，要么是指挥亚洲猴子干活的，工资高
<former> 啊？那他们说的是国外？
<difan> MeaCulpa_ former 中国的公司官僚化太严重
 * darkx 最近在研究 urxvt ，有人願意提供 .Xdefault 讓小弟研究看看嘛  (.__.)\~/
<former> 唉，是啊
<MeaCulpa_> darkx: http://bpaste.net/show/55093/
<difan> 其实我国的程序员素质不差，在国外发展的都不错的
<MeaCulpa_> darkx: 简单的假透明色调
<darkx> 感謝~
<former> 这里华侨多吗？
<darkx> former: 我來自台灣，您好 :)
<former> 你好，我来自西安
 * imadper 我来自拉萨.
<former> 再没有大陆的？
<former> 国外程序员普遍很牛逼？
<ggenio> 早～
<former> 早
<darkx> 早安
<former> 数学学的不好，学编程是不是很吃力？
<imadper> former: 看方向.
<ggenio> 一早更新了一把arch，没想到需要更新的包有那么多
<darkx> 覺得有些抽象的東西還是得靠數學
<darkx> ggenio: arch user++
<ggenio> darkx: +1
<imadper> former: dm/ai/ml/cv之类的, 数学不好就别考虑了.
<former> 软件方面
<imadper> for
<imadper> former: 就是说的不同的软件方向.
<former> 看来我out了
<former> 我学软工，但数学很吃力
<imadper> former: 没关系, 别走刚才说的那四个方向.
<ggenio> 更新后就发觉Ctrl+Alt+F1再也看不到tty1下的终端输出了，X直接接管tty1而不是在tty2上输出了。
<former> Ok.不过我回努力学数学
<imadper> former: 一点点的图论和集合论还是很有必要的. 无论做什么.
<former> Imadpar:你是哪里的？
<imadper> former: 我? 我现在在帝都.
 * imadper novell的产品不少呀.
 * darkx 上課去
<ningyu> 请问有人用过http://www.longene.org的qq没
<ofan> ggenio: systemd?
<ggenio> ofan: 是第
<former> Imapder: 你也是程序员？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS A6已经出来了，大家没兴趣么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391614 10月29日发布的，在wps论坛很快就收到了deb包。 之前我发贴说的那个打印的奇怪问题：文档插入了页码，打印的时候只打印第一页，其他页只打印页码，不打印正文。 A6中已经修 …
<former> /me
<imadper> former: 不是. 我只是个qa. 还是intern-qa
<ggenio> ningyu: 兄弟，还是去用CrossOver吧
<former> 我不是很了解，但是什么是qa？
<imadper> former: 测试.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 质量保证？
<former> 噢，我还在上大学，你的工作应该很好吧？
<imadper> former: 我也还在上大学.... 工作不咋地... 我是intern.
<former> 真的？
<former> 你是什么大学
<imadper> former: sysu
<former> 不懂
<former> 那是什么大学
<imadper> former: 不知名的一个小破学校.
<former> 在中国，哪里的程序员最吃香啊？
<imadper> former: 我了解的, 是深圳.
<imadper> former: 深圳没啥好学校. 好学生只能去广州找.
<imadper> former: 你大一?
<former> 是的，你怎知道？
<imadper> former: 瞎猜的.
<former> 你一定大四
<imadper> former: .
<former> 哦
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 胖叔, 你们公司冷吗?
<former> 你为什么用irc中国人很少用的
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 我们公司有点儿冷呀...
<imadper> zhpeng: 渣渣...
<imadper> zhpeng: 我们组那个娃问你的问题解决没有?~
<zhpeng> imadper, 问题在我这里浮现了
<zhpeng> imadper, 我用一下我的upan 找到了
<imadper> zhpeng: .....
<imadper> zhpeng: 那个算是bug吧
<imadper> zhpeng: 你们virt组之前可以挂载? 那是host的问题了? 用的kernel-verison不同
<zhpeng> imadper, 不知道啊这属于function测试，我很久很久没做过function了
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩, 你最近都在qq
<zhpeng> imadper, 毛
<imadper> zhpeng: 我了解.
<zhpeng> imadper, 我在更新软件
<imadper> zhpeng: 聊qq, 顺便更新软件.
<huntxu> imadper: 你們內部沒有irc咩
<imtxc> imadper: ....
<imadper> huntxu: 有呀.
<imadper> huntxu: 那个用起来不带感!
<imtxc> imadper: 最近面试怎么样
<imadper> imtxc: 最近简历都被刷.
<imadper> imtxc: cisco/ibm/emc
<adamwen> 话说有招寒假实习生的么= =
<imtxc> adam8157: N10 用paypal也不能付款么
<imtxc> imadper: 我擦，都是那么牛XXX的
<adam8157> imtxc: 最新证实的是, 国内信用卡也可以...
<imtxc> adam8157: 哇 那就是…… 可以买了？
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫真有钱.
<huntxu> adam8157: 你粗現without帽子
<imtxc> imadper: P啊
<imadper> adam8157: wfh?
<imadper> adam8157: 对了, 木男真的pto了.
<imtxc> imadper: 我没妹子我光棍我省钱
<imadper> imtxc: 找 cherrot gaoji去.
<huntxu> imtxc: 可是你費紙
<imtxc> adam8157: 399的话，到手大概多少软妹币呢
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<imtxc> huntxu: 纸又不贵，每天早上路边有发的医院的那广告里面有纸的
<adam8157> imtxc: 399+20+8 20是us运费, 8是到cn的运费  还有可能的关税
<adamwen> 最近看到好多公司开始校招了。。。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 能幫我再amazon買到k-touch麽
<zhpeng> imadper,
 * adam8157 nnnnd, 真倒霉, 在家办公, 结果楼上装修
<imadper> zhpeng: 啥?
<zhpeng> imadper, 告诉他在host装virtio-win
<adam8157> huntxu: kt已经没货了,
<imtxc> pad完税价格多少呢
<imadper> zhpeng: 渣渣....
<former> VBS可以做出gui界面吗
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<zhpeng> 之后再试 还有，guest里面不用装那个iso
<huntxu> roylez: 都怪你翻牆了不幫我買...
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩. ok
 * xiamx using znc
<qiao> ping zhpeng
 * imadper 翻译: qiao要求和 zhpeng gaoji
<zhpeng> qiao, 那个virtio-win是一个打包
<zhpeng> qiao, 里面有一堆驱动的iso
<imtxc> adam8157: US运费要20$ ？ 这么贵？
<Ramazan> hiall
<qiao> zhpeng, 有直接的rpm包？
<zhpeng> 恩
<zephoon> ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 那只能買paperwhite了麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 给p姐订的大概下周就能发货到转运公司, 现在下单的话还要等5周...
<huntxu> adam8157: why?!
<adam8157> huntxu: 缺货
<huntxu> adam8157: paperwhite沒缺啊？
<adam8157> huntxu: huh?
<huntxu> adam8157: touch缺貨而已啊，paperwhite不缺
<adam8157> huntxu: Expected to ship within 5 to 7 weeks  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GEKXUO/ref=gw_c1_dual_kc?ie=UTF8&nav_sdd=aps&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1549FMBYXKQJRXEY8CA0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1404707322&pf_rd_i=507846
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Kindle Paperwhite - Touch Screen Ereader with Built-In Light
<adam8157> huntxu: paperwhite 是缺货, touch是停产
<adam8157> Expected to ship within 5 to 7 weeks
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，字太小沒注意
<huntxu> adam8157: 那我等不缺貨再買，人民幣還能升點
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且11月7號水逆又來襲
<adam8157> huntxu: .......
<imadper> huntxu: 为啥不买平板?
<imadper> huntxu: 亮纸书挺贵的.
<imtxc> imadper: 平板也贵
<imadper> imtxc: 但是看书方便好多呀.
<imadper> imt
<imtxc> imadper: 一个台灯才多少钱
<imadper> imtxc: 多少钱?
<adam8157> imadper: kindle看着舒服
<imtxc> imadper: 我地摊买个10元的。
<imadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10745901841&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1351737436_4k6_187433985
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 特价包邮 景德镇陶瓷器灯饰灯具手绘镂空瓷器工艺品台灯夜灯实木-淘宝网
<imadper> adam8157: 不过, 不会觉得小和翻页慢吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 你是看书还是翻书啊
<imadper> imtxc: 你看书不用翻书?
<imadper> imtxc: 看到某页的时候需要翻到前面几页查一下, 然后再翻回来不是很正常嘛?
<imtxc> imadper: 我只看小说，不用回去。
<ggenio> 请问系统进程中那一大堆的console-kit-daemon是干啥用滴？
<imadper> imtxc: 那你用手机就够了.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu右键显示新建word文档 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391617 1、打开LibreOffice writer然后将空文档另存到桌面，选择格式为.doc，命名为“新建word文档.doc" 2、然后将这个文件粘贴到（主目录）Home下的（模板）Templates文件夹下即可。 本篇博文地址，多谢支持 统计信 …
<imtxc> imadper: 要是有个平板的话也不错，现在眼看着冬天了，周末可以不出被我看一天电视剧了。
<ggenio> 请问系统进程中那一大堆的console-kit-daemon是干啥用滴？
<zephoon> en 你可以再买个可触摸屏的手套
<imtxc> zephoon: 还有那么gaoji的玩意儿？
<imadper> imtxc: 有了.
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫真out
<zephoon> 哈哈 再说下去我就要打广告了 29大洋
<zephoon> 前几天在凡客上看到的
<imadper> zephoon: 真贵...
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/cabbage-party-iphone-android-smartphone-capacitive-screen-touch-gloves-9-93-yuan.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 白菜党：iPhone/Android 智能手机 电容屏 触控手套　9.93元包邮»什么值得买
<imadper> zephoon: 看见没, 10块钱还包邮!
<Ramazan> ...
<zephoon> 呐尼 这么便宜
<zephoon> 哈哈
<zephoon> 佩服
<imadper> zephoon: 你推荐那么贵的东西给 imtxc , 他会不开心的.
<zephoon> 哈哈 说得有理
<xiamx> ggenio: 这个是个比较早的技术，如果你用gnome3,应该不会有了
<ggenio> xiamx: 谢谢我不用gnome
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊，手套都要花钱，这不是扯么
<zephoon> 哈哈 叫老妈扯一双出来
<Ramazan> 织...
<Ramazan> 湖人和开拓者开赛了
<imtxc> zephoon: 自己织
<Ramazan> 把每天掉的毛发收集起来织
<ggenio> logind已经取代console，而且我也不用啥gdm,kdm
<zephoon> 我擦 太恶心了
<Ramazan> 嘎嘎
<Ramazan> what is logid?
<zephoon> 登录ID?
<xiamx> Ramazan: zephoon 他应该说的事 systemd-logind.service
<zhpeng> qiao, 他们什么时间弄。。。。。。不过说是找一通用usb驱动装一下。。。我先忙了。。
<zephoon> so ga
<qiao> zhpeng, 恩，麻烦你了。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 看了看 买不起
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席.
<roylez_> imadper: 渣早
<abine1> 2012来了
<abine1> 新泽西州海岸遭飓风袭击成一片废墟！！！！！
<roylez_> adam8157: 电腹肌第五级，爽死了
<abine1> 末日降临
<imadper> abine1: 2012不是早就来了? 都快过完了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你是抖M
<abine1> 终极末日
<zhpeng> qiao, we are trying
<zhpeng> qiao, 看起来是有点问题诶
<zhpeng> qiao, zpeng说以前貌似不用去动也可以
<zhpeng> qiao, 他那边现在也不行
<qiao> zhpeng, 恩，我在这边试了，也不行
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天满月，正好玩nethack
<zhpeng> qiao, 我们这边现在在装外部驱动来测
<zhpeng> qiao, 你U盘拿去吧我这里有。。我去拉个屎
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> imadper: 这里有多少 /nat/redhat 的啊
<imadper> imtxc: 遍地都是.
<imtxc> ^
<jyfl987> abine1: 你看的是cctv的新闻吧
<jusss> android里程序是装在rom里？
<airead> 1xxx2xxxx3 用python 怎么分割成 ['1', '2', '3']
<imadper> $_ = "1xxx2xxxx3" ; push @_, $_ =~ /\d+//g
<airead> imadper, 你那是啥， python 么？
<imadper> airead: perl
<imadper> airead: python 类似吧.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] python 有 re 模块。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] re.split('x+', '1xxx2xxx3') 这样。
<imadper> airead: 不过听说python的正则极其不好用. 我不了解
<airead> s = "1xxx2xxxx3"; filter(None, s.split('x')); 我这样了
<imadper> airead: 要死这样的话,  直接 split "x", $s就行了. 返回的就是了.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 必须要 python 吗？
<airead> UbuntuTalk, 不是必须的
<imadper> airead: 你竟然跟 UbuntuTalk 说话... 竟然不ignore他..
<airead> imadper, 哦？ 大家都 i 他么？ 你说这个 split "x", $s 不会又是perl 的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这边是另外一个群。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有些用户在这边刷屏。
<imadper> airead: 你的s.split('x')也行. 不过就是面向对象化的说法嘛.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前天那个刷屏的人说，他是从 irc 那边跑到这里刷来的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 让我们这些认真讨论的人也很无奈。
<imadper> airead: UbuntuTalk 里面的人经常乱改名字, 还老是中文名字, 还不能补全. 所以就ignore了...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是协议的问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这边是 xmpp 协议的，用群聊机器人实现的群，所以支持中文用户名。
<airead> imadper, 原来 UbuntuTalk 是个集合体哇
<imadper> airead: 集合体? UbuntuTalk 是个传话机器人.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我实际的昵称是“啊呜虫”。
<imadper> airead: UbuntuTalk 从这边发送到那边的xmpp群里面去.
<imadper> airead: 哦, 反过来他也发.
<imadper> airead: 不过被我 ignore了
<airead> imadper, 了解了 ：）
 * imadper ruby这么火... python现在才开始学的话, 不妨直接学ruby了?
<hamo> roylez_: 真不要行号了？
<hamo> imadper: 渣象
<piggybox> imadper: 看你想用来干嘛，ruby只有web这块比较火
<imadper> hamo: 渣hamo!
<imadper> piggybox: 写自动化脚本用.
<airead> imadper, 我主要是用C的， 据说 python 写些自动化脚本比较方便，试着用下
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在的 ruby 和 python 存在同样的一个问题，就是版本不统一。
<imadper> airead: 方便的话... 我能推荐perl吗?
<hamo> roylez_: 你把markdown的helper藏哪去了？
<airead> imadper, 可以啊， perl 哪里比 python 好了？
<roylez_> hamo: /config/redcarpet
<xubuntu475> 这个可以说中文吧
<adam8157> imadper: 歧途啊骚年
<xubuntu475> 刚才的那个聊天室，一群说鸟语的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 重新请教关于字符串分列的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391624 向各位前辈请教一个问题： 如下所示，该文本有3行，9列。我想从第5列起，将每个的字符串分成两列（不能用空格）， 26 200610-1 0 2757 AA AA AA AA AA 26 200610-10 0 6753 AA AA AA AA AA 26 200610-100 0 15173 GG GG GG GG …
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: airead : print 1xxx2xxxx3 | python -c 'import sys, re; print re.findall("\d", "".join(line for line in sys.stdin))'
<imadper> airead: 就是方便. 写法多. 不用拘束风格.\
<airead> imadper, 那不是可读性不强么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 这么麻烦...
<hamo> imadper: 看看多撸这么NB，果断学 如逼 吧...
<imadper> airead: 你看 MeaCulpa_ 胖叔写的, 可读性强不~
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 有打算.
<MeaCulpa_> airead: Ruby是给程序员用的，Python是给世人用的
<MeaCulpa_> airead: Java是给码工用的
<adamwen> 语言真的很重要么。。。。。
<imadper> adamwen: 恩.
<adamwen> 我现在真觉得别把语言看那么重。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: dooloo的markdown功能没了？ 我贴了段代码，怎么弄高亮？
<airead> imadper, 那个，也不太强吧，要是 *.py 应该好读一点。
<imadper> airead: 学脚本不是为了方便?
<imadper> airead: 那你不如全写成.c
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 你语法不对啊...你看看多撸席的那个就高亮了
<airead> imadper, 脚本方便啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 有个问题  有个目录下没什么文件 但是ls的时候会卡几分钟 这是怎么回事 cc adam8157
<hamo> roylez_: done
<roylez_> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 恩，我是awk包在shell里
<adam8157> jyfl987: 远端的
<airead> MeaCulpa_, C呢？
<imadper> airead: 那你一句话就能搞定的东西, 还要写成个文件?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你改了点啥？缩进？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 原来他还检测这个？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 慢而已吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 慢几分钟啊 大佬
<airead> imadper, 因为要偷懒，以后打个 xxx.py 就OK了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: markdown的codeblock， ``` 开头
<adam8157> jyfl987: nfs的很慢的话也很正常, 不过我这边有类似的bug
<imadper> airead: 那要可读性干嘛...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有什么选项可以让 ls忽略么
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哦... dooloo原来有个按钮，有个简短的markdown help, 昨天貌似没了
<adam8157> jyfl987:  no idea..
<airead> imadper, maybe 有强迫症吧，觉得像艺术品
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 有识别语言的模块么？
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 有，不过很弱
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_:  比如 ``` lang=bash
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 准确率比较低
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ``` bash
<imadper> airead: 什么语言也不能阻止你写出可读性差的代码. 反而, perl也可以可读性很强.
<imadper> airead: 可读性强不强, 要看你的水平
<imadper> airead: perl给你自由写代码的权利.
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 如果你指定的话，就没问题了，如果不指定语言，就会自动识别你发的语言，不过准确率不高
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 擦，穿着矮子甲，killer bee都杀了，居然被一条蛇秒了
<hamo> roylez_: 又是nethack?
<roylez_> hamo: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哈哈
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 现在迷上玩考古学家了
<airead> imadper, 我听说用 perl 实现同样的功能， 1000个人会写出1000种风格 :(
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 怎么指定？比如我那个，其实我要是硬指定成awk
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 那就 ``` awk
<MeaCulpa_> airead: 那是应为999人是二货
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: ok, trying
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 不用发出来，点预览就能看到效果
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 有效，但是做不到pastebin的境界
<imadper> airead: 所有人写的都一样有啥意思.
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: ...
 * imadper 吃饭!
<airead> imadper, 看著方便 ....
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 我们主要面对大众语言，比如C，python, ruby什么的,awk这么gaoji的语言
 * hamo 准备去扣腚！
<xubuntu475> 。。。
<imadper> airead: 去cpan看看.
 * adam8157 洗个澡去公司, 楼上装修烦死了
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: http://pastebin.com/JrmmdspL
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: vim也不行，pastebin真厉害
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 我有py调用shell调用awk调用shell的代码，pastebin效果都不错
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 果然gaoji
<airead> imadper, cpan 是哪，一会儿我看看
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 我去查查他们用什么库...估计是自己写的
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: roylez_ 弃暗投明，来RST吧，lexer比MD可扩展性强得多
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 我艹...他们用GeSHI...那货是正则匹配的...
<xubuntu475> RST是什么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: markdown已经是事实标准了
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 正则太低端了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: md 扩展无能
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 但是能很好的处理多语言混合
<jyfl987>  11:46:10 up 146 days, 10:28,  3 users,  load average: 2504.86, 2499.92, 2360.83      adam8157 你看过这个负载么
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 不适合忽悠领导，你看我rst写的文档在py代码里，导出穿插引用，忽悠的Boss晕乎乎的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我写的stress能干到20K的负载
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 我们用的是github用的...也只能这个样子了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是如何查负载
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 我没看到github的文档能在C代码里写的好
<airead> imadper, 吃饭去了？
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 不过py先天折腾这个方便
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看context switch?
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: python有个库...还不错
<hamo> adam8157 我突然想起来我要是现在走年终奖就没有了...又开始纠结了
<adam8157> hamo: 会很多么?
<hamo> adam8157 2 * 月薪 * KPI系数
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: MD还算好了，OrgMod, Emacs => 去死, DocBook, XML => 去死
<adam8157> hamo: 俩月工资呗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 靠 给个命令 我公司现在网站挂这
 * MeaCulpa_ 年初光族，恩格尔系数-1的飘过
<hamo> adam8157 不到2月，不过老大说给我个高KPI,估计差不多了就
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 不许黑我大emacs
<hamo> jyfl987: reboot
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 哦，不黑~~~
<jyfl987> hamo: fuck 给个游泳的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 只知道看top
<jyfl987> adam8157: how?
<adam8157> jyfl987: top, 回车, 看看哪个耗cpu多, 或者装个htop
<abine1> 谷歌不久前公布了一项“死亡福利”：如员工在雇用期内过世，未来10年，其未亡配偶或同居伴侣每年将获得一张金额相当于该过世员工年薪50%的支票。一位谷歌发言人证实，这项福利没有“员工任职年限要求”，谷歌3.4万名员工都有资格享受这项待遇——秒杀所有科技企业。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么看哪个耗cpu ? 我之知道M是看内存的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: adam8157 hamo jyfl987 我午饭做好了  http://imm.io/JY4V
<adam8157> jyfl987: %CPU 啊
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y imm.io - IMG-20121101-00267.jpg
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要排序啊 大佬
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你咋老这么吃
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 这一圈一圈的啥东西？
<adam8157> jyfl987: top -n 1
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 面
<adam8157> hamo: 意大利面
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 口味...
<MeaCulpa_> top还不如ps呢
<adam8157> hamo: spaghetti
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 又被ant秒了，a team的真猛，考古学家的防御力真悲催
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ http://vislab.bjmu.edu.cn/blog/hwangxin/2012/10/read-scanned-pdfs-with-kindlepdfviewer/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 让Kindle支持扫描版PDF重排
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 错了，不是spaghetti, Spaghetti是细的直面
<hamo> adam8157 好东西，发多撸去存档
<roylez_> adam8157: 牛
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我这是Fusilli
<hamo> roylez_: 发多撸上了，去点收藏吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: gaoji...
<MeaCulpa_> Kindle 可看技术文档了
 * hamo 接着扣腚！
<Ramazan> coding?
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: Emacser小指抠腚特别强，VIMer就粗暴的多，食指上
<adam8157> Ramazan: no, he is literally 扣腚
<adam8157> s/is//
 * adam8157 afk
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 动作不能用literally, 只有语言和意思可以literally
<Ramazan> 小心扣出血...
 * MeaCulpa_ 谷歌员工过世后将有不少人宣称与其有同居关系
<MeaCulpa_> 屌丝不孤单了
<Ramazan> MeaCulpa_: 那怎么判定呢
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: 法院，律师
<Ramazan> MeaCulpa_: 了解
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: 前提是律师代理费远低于Google工程师一半
<Ramazan> MeaCulpa_: 律师是个好行当啊
 * Ramazan 表示对会扣腚的人特佩服
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: 恩，老美打架前都要先给律师打电话
<Ramazan> MeaCulpa_: 阿美利加的事太遥远，难以想象啊
<Ramazan> 谁遇到过3排15pin的RS232口?
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: 我估计，打架的话，从开始到结束，赔偿，双方律师，谈价钱，谈崩了，上仲裁，最后拖欠律师费，一下子就是5个案子
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: 在我国就是0个
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: 所以他们犯罪率远高于我们嘛
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 有那样的福利的话，是不是可以比较容易的找到同居伴侣呢
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 估计是 :)
<Ramazan> MeaCulpa_: Google这是变相福利啊
<MeaCulpa_> Ramazan: 不，这简直就是送老员工一程
<Ramazan> MeaCulpa_: 老员工的亲属开始迫害之
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • 弱弱地问下，Ubutnu 12.04 LTS的64位是那个下载源？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391632 在下载的时候搞晕了，没有像fedora那样分得很清，想下64位的版本。 是 ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso （这个支持intel的CPU吗，我的是thinkpad R400笔记本） 还是 ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso ？？  …
<Ramazan> # # # # 3# 15pin# RS232# ?
<Ramazan> 擦
<imadper> airead: 恩
<imadper> 有啥好的, 可以联网的象棋程序没?!
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 我也try(hd0,0):ext2了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391634 昨晚装了12.10！ 硬盘引导iso安装的，格式化是在安装程序中进行的，以前都这样~ 谁知道grub4dos引导时发生这事！ 之后是修改了活动分区才进入的ubuntu，我习惯将grub2安装在ubuntu所在分区~ 查了查，无果！  …
<zhpeng> imadper, 我了个去， 你TM刚才说什么啊你，老子BOSS在隔壁
<zhpeng> imadper, 服了你了
<imadper> zhpeng: 我了个去... 抱歉.
<imadper> zhpeng: 没注意你boss...
<zhpeng> imadper, 我们组几个BOSS很麻烦的。。。
<zhpeng> imadper, 没事。。
<zephoon> quit
<imadper> zhpeng: 你们boss应该有知道你都在做啥吧... 这个月.
<zhpeng> imadper, 。。。
 * kenifanying 怎么查询一个ip对应的具体物理地址？
 * kenifanying whois 得到的不够具体。。。
<imadper> kenifanying: arping
<kenifanying> imadper, 试一试
<imadper> kenifanying: .
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell 下载网页视频+合并脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391641 新手学shell脚本往往觉得枯燥，提供一些实际的例子有助于激发兴趣，同时还能学到很多命令方面的知识 我先分享一个ubuntu12.04 自动下载网页视频+合并的脚本 Code: #!/bin/bash if [ $# -ne 1 ]     #检测参数数量 …
<kenifanying> imadper, 直接arping 加ip地址？
<imadper> kenifanying: 对呀. 不行吗?
<kenifanying> imadper, 没反应。。。
<imadper> kenifanying: 从来都不出问题的呀... 就跟ping一样好用...
<imadper> kenifanying: 你arping 的哪个地址?
<kenifanying> imadper, 我是想知道，一个ip，对应的地址，，比如上海市，浦东区。。。某某大街这种。。。
<imadper> ken
<imadper> kenifanying: 那没戏.
<kenifanying> imadper, 好吧。。。arping是什么地址？
<imadper> kenifanying: 物理地址, mac地址
<piggybox> kenifanying: 试试http://www.infosniper.net/
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Locate IP Address Lookup Show on Map City of the IP 122.225.48.150
<kenifanying> piggybox, 好的
<imadper> piggybox: 这种东西不会具体的.
<imadper> kenifanying: ^^
<piggybox> imadper: 当然只能知道大致范围
<imadper> kenifanying: 因为本来多数人的adsl就是动态分配的. 能知道个城市就不错了.
<kenifanying> imadper, 也是哦
<kenifanying> imadper, 网吧的呢？
<kenifanying> imadper, 一个同学的妹妹离家出走了。。。帮忙找人。。。
<imadper> kenifanying: 找人要靠社交手段...
<kenifanying> imadper, 要是她在网吧，给她qq发消息，然后弄到ip地址
<Oooops> whois -h whois.apnic.net 122.225.48.150 kenifanying
<imadper> Oooops: ee神!!
 * slucx C牛人们，俺想请教一个问题，怎样定义一个数据结构可以存储操作不同的类型的数据？
<kenifanying> imadper, 找这个网吧的地址怎么弄？ 很想知道国安句的人是怎么请人喝茶的
<Oooops> imadper: 有片？
<kenifanying> Oooops, 我试试
<darkx> void *
<slucx> darkx: 那操作相关的参数呢？
<imadper> Oooops: 最近看得都是老片子...
<imadper> slucx: 你是说, struct?
<Ramazan> 小兵张嘎
<Oooops> 那折腾啥没
<imadper> Oooops: 求arm的内存管理的资料...
<slucx> darkx: 比如链表中我要插入新数据，那插入函数里得有一个需要插入的参数吧，那这个的类型咋弄？
<Oooops> 我没搞那个
<imadper> Oooops: http://movie.douban.com/doulist/1653345/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y =6= IRIS－世界同志短片大赛（2012）
<Oooops> 。
<slucx> imadper: 不是, 看上面
<Ramazan> imadper: gaoji
<slucx> darkx: 你平时怎么写的？
<imadper> slucx: 给个具体的例子.
<slucx> imadper: 如果我一个程序中需要用到两者链表，两种不同的存储元素，那我怎样写这个插入操作的函数？
<imadper> slucx: 就用void *不就行了.
<slucx> imadper: 插入操作的参数啊？
<imadper> slucx: 或者学内核. 把链子放在结构里面的一个独立结构体里面.
<slucx> imadper: 汗
<imadper> slucx: 就用内核的那种链表不就得了?
<slucx> imadper: 求科普
<imadper> slucx: 不是挺好的吗?
<slucx> imadper: 不是linux 上，单片机程序……
<imadper> slucx: .... 自己写也几十行吧.
<slucx> imadper: 科普一下
<imadper> slucx: 那个到父结构体的宏比较难写倒是真的.
<imadper> slucx: http://www.cnblogs.com/SuperXJ/archive/2010/01/02/1637976.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: linux 内核的链表操作（好文不得不转） - sylar_xj - 博客园
<slucx> 就是类似与CPP的模板似的东西
<imadper> slucx: 那就得用宏来实现了吧.
<slucx> imadper: 你是写C的？
<imadper> slucx: 我不写程序.
<slucx> imadper: 用宏也得编译啊，一旦编译了类型就定了，现在我是同一程序中需要两种结构
<imadper> ............宏是预处理...
<imadper> 你直接给代码吧.
<imadper> 光说需要两种结构, 我还是不明白, 为什么类型有问题. 直接给代码吧.
<imadper> ps. 用宏写成的`函数`, 是没有类型检查的.
<imadper> slucx: 你给个simple example吧.
<slucx`> imadper: 汗，都编译了难道还会有宏？
<slucx`> 宏早已替换过了……
 * kenifanying 国安局的人怎么根据qq聊天找人的？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 两种结构用 union 呗。
<imadper> slucx`: 你给代码看吧. 你光是说你需要两种结构, 我还是不明白你的问题在哪里.
<imadper> slucx`: 你是想, 只写一个插入链表的函数, 这个函数对两种不同的结构体都可以用是吗?
<imadper> numa_allocate_nodemask() 是用户态的函数嘛?  gaoji蛋?
<imadper> adam8157_away: ^^]
<imadper> hamo: ^^
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 很容易啊，filter -> ip -> adsl -> 电话号码 ->人
 * imadper 恨死nec的小鬼子了, 给代码不给我完整的, 让我猜
<Ramazan> NEC=死灵法师?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 日本的电子公司。
<Ramazan> o
<imadper> nec是日本电气.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] n 是 nippon 吗？
<imadper> 少玩dota. 玩多了找不到妹子.
<Ramazan> 我现在已经玩到两眼模糊分不清妹子大叔的境地了
<slucx`> imadper: 就是想模拟用一个函数，接收两种类型的参数，我试试看
<imadper> slucx`: 用一个函数接受两种类型的参数? 你写个伪代码让我明白一下好不好...
<imadper> slucx`: 完全不知道你想达到哪种特效....
<kenifanying> imadper, qq聊天的时候，怎么捕捉对方的ip呢？
<Ramazan> foo(void * param,int flag){if(flag==1)struct* a=(struct a*)param;if(flag == 2){....
<imadper> kenifanying: 不是有插件吗?
<kenifanying> imadper, 给个链接？
<imadper> kenifanying: 自己搜吧. 我又不用qq
<kenifanying> imadper, thanks
<imadper> kenifanying: 让我给你找, 我也只是搜索一下
<Ramazan> slucx`: 这是我能想到的..
<Ramazan> slucx`: 若是CPP,可以重载
<mayli> kenifanying: 腾讯必然是知道客户IP的啊
 * Ramazan 下班喽，吃饭去
<kenifanying> mayli, 没那么大威力找腾讯。。。
<mayli> kenifanying: 你不是说国安局么？
<kenifanying> mayli, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> imadper: ?
<imadper> adam8157: 没事, 已经找到了. numa.h文件里面的.
<imadper> adam8157: 我在补全870350里面的那段代码.
<imadper> adam8157: 恨死那个给代码不给全了的鸟员工了.
<adam8157> imadper: 只给了关键代码吧
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 控制numa行为的一段代码.
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] .
<ggenio> 总算搞定了console-kit-daemon，把它们都干掉了，只用systemd相关。
<netf0x> hi
<jusss> hi
<jusss> some days
<netf0x> hello
<netf0x> baby
<netf0x> s
<netf0x> 你们好吗
 * adam8157 招商的积分莫名其妙多了1000 左右, 是因为 bluezd 最近刷了一笔199以上么?
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有啊，为啥我刷卡你的积分会涨？
<adam8157> bluezd: 因为是我推荐你的, 被推荐的刷一笔199以上的, 会一次性送我积分
<FaithLzy> $ /join #c_lang_zh
<imadper> adam8157: 	CPU_SET(CPU0, &cpuset);            /* specify CPU0 on NODE0 */  这里面, cpu0是个毛毛东西呀?!
<adam8157> imadper: cpuset 啊, 就是核
<imadper> adam8157: 我想知道, 这个cpu0的这个宏定义在哪里了...
<adam8157> imadper: man sched_setaffinity
<adam8157> imadper: 哪里来的不知道, 就是个正整数而已
<imadper> adam8157: sched.h里面是没有的, 刚看了.
<adam8157> imadper: 自己定义的吧,
<imadper> adam8157: 恨死nec的那帮小鬼子了... 给reproducer的时候, 复制全了能有多累?!
<adam8157> imadper: 有可能是引用了他们自己的库
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 对. 他们的middleware.
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然推荐了不撸zd进了信用卡这个火坑...
<jusss> 发现考试时竟然没人给传答案，真衰，这就是大学？你妹呀，还不如高中
<jusss> 不是平时要我帮忙的时候了
<adam8157> hamo: 他是土豪嘛
<jusss> 都你妹的什么人
<bluezd> adam8157: ......
 * bluezd 今天是小光棍节 ？
<hamo> adam8157: 我决定转投工行大妈了...只用工行这种大银行，额度才有意义
<adam8157> hamo: 追求额度没劲, 用着舒服才是正道
<hamo> adam8157: 工行绝对舒服啊...各种新技术都是工行先来...
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 还有myself这么一个宏. 泥玛到哪儿去找!!!
<adam8157> imadper: 问他们要
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我也决定不自己补全了. 压根儿不知道他们的东西从哪儿来的!
<hamo> imadper: 发挥大象神功...轻松猜出来了就
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗!
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蟆功才是真的有的吧...
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 扣腚！
<bluezd> hamo: 蛤蟆功才是王道啊
<airead> hamo, 扣腚是什么时候流行起来的啊，以前没听说过啊
<netf0x> 上厕所的时候
<netf0x> 有郑大的研究生mei
<airead> netf0x, 你是？
<airead> netf0x, 郑大的研究生？
<netf0x> 有没
<netf0x> 我正在考
<airead> netf0x, 年轻真好
<netf0x> 尼玛坑爹的学校学了几年我都不敢报名校
<netf0x> 莫非你们都工作了？
<netf0x> 爱，本科学点东西觉得真蛋疼
<airead> netf0x, 我大学要是学计算机就会好很多
<netf0x> 你转行了？
<netf0x> 其实我学通信
<mayli> 女生才学通信
<airead> netf0x, 我学的统计，平白比别人晚起步两三年
<netf0x> 不过对计算机兴趣更大些
<airead> mayli （美丽）是女生？
<netf0x> 通信男女都可以学呀
<netf0x> 听说出来主要去hw zx的
<netf0x> 这nickname
<netf0x> mayli姐
<jusss> 大学里的同学是真不能信，平时关系不错，一到考试就变脸，
<netf0x> ？
<netf0x> 。。。。。
<netf0x> ubuntu的make install好不好弄啊
<ofan> no_nick_no: p
<ofan> no_nick_no: 学通信的有几个女的
<no_nick_no> ofan: 我的GF就是邪学通信的……
<ofan> no_nick_no: 那你悲催
<palomino|working> 邪学.....
<palomino|working> 怎么不正经学...
<ofan> 学计算机的女的还能看
<ofan> 学通信的...
<no_nick_no> ofan: 每次有人这么说，我都会安慰自己“像我这样的水货有人要就不错了”
<ht_> hello?
<ofan> ...
<kevinyings> onlylove 辞职后日子怎么过？
<no_nick_no> palomino|working: 邪学=学歪了，她后来跑到我这行上研究生了
<ofan> 研究僧
<kevinyings> no_nick_no 上研究生具有歧义啊
<ofan> …
<kevinyings> ofan 辞职后怎么过啊？
<palomino|working> .......
<\rs> ofan: gzip 源碼可讀性真差……inflate 看不懂
<ofan> kevinyings: 你辞职了？
<kevinyings> ofan 是的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] gzip 源码……
<ofan> \rs: gnu的东西都这样
<no_nick_no> kevinyings: pursue a master degree
<\rs> ofan: 這個比較極端，多數變量名是一字符的，其次多的是兩字符的
<ofan> gtk是最有代表性的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] zlib 的源码也很复杂的，各种函数指针，封装文件流什么的。
<ofan> c的封装就像穿开裆裤
<\rs> ofan: 算法我是明白的，huffman tree的儲存各種文檔都沒說清楚，打算學習源碼的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过 c 无法取代。
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] <-
<ofan> \rs: gnu的代码是散文
<ofan> \rs: zip 貌似有源码
<\rs> ofan: pkzip有APPNOTE.TXT應該是zip的權威文檔了，不過3000+多行沒興趣看……
 * no_nick_no 感觉软件方面没什么突破性进展
<\rs> ofan: 比較神奇的是 inflate.c 居然比 deflate.c 長……
<ofan> \rs: 怎么了
<\rs> 啊呜虫: zlib 長得不能看了
<ofan> 要建字典所以长？
<ht_> WOW 刚出去一会 就有这么多人了
<\rs> 建字典過程看不懂了
 * ofan 失眠
<ofan> \rs: latex 用的如何
<\rs> ofan: 原理一概不懂，碰到不會的就查http://tex.stackexchange.com/
<ofan> \rs: 恩 这个帮助很大
<ofan> 排版出来的pdf不错，但打出来效果感觉一般
<ofan> Linus Torvalds建议2560x1600成为笔记本标准分辨率
<imadper> ofan: 面板厂商可不愿意.
<\rs> 昨天的 hacker news 吧……
<ofan> 今天的slashdot
<ofan> slidot。。 nnd老记错
<piggybox> ofan: 折腾latex干嘛呢，随便找个能排版的就行
<YouWillNeverLose> 256*160
<ofan> piggybox: 写简历
<imadper> ofan: markdown...
<imadper> ofan: mkd2pdf
<ofan> piggybox: 瞬间多会了一门语言哈哈哈
<\rs> ofan: moderncv
<ofan> imadper: 那个不好排版
<\rs> 我想找一些好的 blog 塞 rawdog
<ofan> \rs: 恩 就用的这个
<ofan> \rs: diy吧
<\rs> 我這種hack不動newsbeuter的只能使這種聚合feeds的方法了，yahoo pipes更新慢
<ofan> 抽空准备用flask把blog给换了
<\rs> 介紹看了就讓人不想用了：A microframework based on Werkzeug, Jinja2 and good intentions。jinja2 是多丑的東西啊
 * adam8157 用moderncv的路过
<\rs> ofan: flask 應該支持其他木板引擎吧，爲什麼要留着這個在介紹裏
<imadper> ofan: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7067b007jw1dycz5rj90ej.jpg
 * adam8157 我的简历看起来蛮唬人的
<Oooops> 蛋蛋，给我看看
<ofan> \rs: jinja2怎么丑了
<Oooops> 又不展示
<ofan> imadper: 看过了
<ofan> \rs: 不喜欢可以用bottle
<imadper> 姓名: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<qiao> 高端黑～
<ofan> 但是bottle连session都不支持
<Oooops> 把凡是看不懂的都删除，其他的抄。 adam8157 赶紧展示
<\rs> ofan: 我已經學rails了……
<ofan> \rs: rails....
 * adam8157 不能public
<ofan> \rs: 没前途
<Oooops> adam8157: 不展示，说明有鬼。
<Oooops> 姓名：鬼蛋
<YouWillNeverLose> ofan: 有插件的
<ofan> YouWillNeverLose: 直到有middleware,不过要写一堆代码
<YouWillNeverLose> ofan: 感觉挺易用的，一堆<10行
<ofan> YouWillNeverLose: 没有flash message
<YouWillNeverLose> ofan: pypi.python.org/pypi/bottle-flash
<\rs> ofan: 爲什麼
<ofan> YouWillNeverLose: 那个不能用
<ofan> 我试了
<imtxc> adam8157: 求观摩你的简历
<ofan> 还得自己写，弄个全局变量
 * imadper 困死了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ofan> \rs: rails没效率，ruby也不行，还是python有前途
<\rs> ofan: 慢得不多，ruby/rails寫代碼比python/某框架 舒服
<palomino|working> django?
<ofan> \rs: django
<ofan> 什么都有了
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] 被踢了？
<piggybox> django也很慢，不过web应用这没什么关系
<ofan> flask，bottle都很简单
<\rs> ofan: 簡單的我會考慮 nodejs+coffeescript，coffee 語言優美性超過python
<ofan> nodejs不简单
<ofan> 虽然看起来简单，实际要写很多
<\rs> 有多行lambda能仿寫dsl就夠了。用continuation monad代替市面上各種async庫。python提供不了這種方便
<ofan> \rs: http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fmwotton.github.com%2Fhs_gbu%2F
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Haskell in Production: The good, the bad, and the ugly
<YouWillNeverLose> 黄昏3嫖客
<bluezd> adam8157: 有什么好的下电影的网站 推荐下？
<adam8157> bluezd: yyets, 海盗湾
<\rs> ofan: 看過
<ofan> 其实异步多针对io ，这个不是语言特性就能很好解决的
<YouWillNeverLose> bluezd: xdcc
<\rs> ofan: 當然不是指語言特性。是語言其他部分能否提供方便的機制讓你解決這個問題。python不行。https://github.com/mrlauer/coffee-script-monads
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: mrlauer/coffee-script-monads · GitHub
<ofan> \rs: greenlet
<ofan> 这些都要os提供支持
<\rs> ofan: 聽說過這個。我要的是能輕易實現monad這類東西
<ofan> \rs: 最近py列表在热烈讨论async解决方案
<ofan> 估计下一个版本就有新语法了
<\rs> ofan: 只有continuation monad是正道，其他都是左道旁門，但是a陽春白雪的東西必然少人認同
<ofan> async必须要os提供支持的，因为这个问题py就一直搁置这个问题
<RAMAZAN> ls
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jeepkid> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuHelp:OpenVPN/zh#.E6.9C.8D.E5.8A.A1.E5.99.A8.E7.9A.84.E5.AE.89.E8.A3.85
<kk> jeepkid ⇪ ti: UbuntuHelp:OpenVPN/zh - Ubuntu中文
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome和mldonkey http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391649 这几天系统每天死一次 昨天发现，当我用mldonkey下载东西，而chrome又开着http://localhost:4080/这个页面 这个页面占用内存就会无限制增长，直至把内存用完，就像严重的内存泄漏 大家有这个情况吗 统计信息:  …
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<jeepkid> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuHelp:OpenVPN/zh#.E6.9C.8D.E5.8A.A1.E5.99.A8.E7.9A.84.E5.AE.89.E8.A3.85
<jeepkid> xin_, 哈哈
<airead> python， 打印语句太长怎么办 print "percent: tx %.2f%%, rx %.2f%%" % (btxflow * 100.0 / (btxflow + dtxflow + 1), brxflow * 100.0 / (brxflow + drxflow + 1))
<xin_> hi
<kk> xin_, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<xin_> 今天星期四，貌似呀下班了
<MeaCulpa_> .
<jeepkid> ...
<xin_> 下班
 * RAMAZAN 还有N小时下班
<jeepkid> 今天通宵...
<jeepkid> 干.openvpn真复杂...- -+++
<imadper> adam8157: 机房的空调真给力!
<wangguohao> ll
<YouWillNeverLose> call4review.com/a3f969
<YouWillNeverLose> airead:拆成两句
<adam8157> imadper: 暖和?
<airead> YouWillNeverLose, 嗯，一种办法
<kevinyings> adam8157 发你简历过来看下，怎么吓到人了？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 不吓人
<imadper> adam8157: 冷呀...
<kevinyings> adam8157 看看，不要ps的
<imadper> adam8157: 机房怎么会开暖风...
<adam8157> imadper: 逗你玩
<imadper> adam8157: ... 你下去玩过没有?
<kevinyings> adam8157 发。。。。发。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 没啊
<kevinyings> adam8157 你是不是年薪百万的
<kevinyings> adam8157 有房有车有女人
<xin_> 必须百万
<adam8157> kevinyings: 百亿.  津巴布韦币
<imadper> kevinyings: 你这不是侮辱adam吗? 他月薪就几百万了!
<kevinyings> adam8157 真的？好厉害啊
<Flywater> 有没有比较好的宋体推荐一下，AR PL UMing的标点符号惨不忍睹
<imadper> adam8157: 百亿津巴布韦币, 有点儿少吧?
<adam8157> imadper: 是啊 穷
<Flywater> 有没有比较好的宋体推荐一下，AR PL UMing的标点符号惨不忍睹
<Flywater> 有没有比较好的宋体推荐一下，AR PL UMing的标点符号惨不忍睹
<imadper> adam8157: FxxK, 我下去折腾了一圈, 发现这个bug还是没法重现!!!
<adam8157> imadper: 高级bug
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 你不是干杂活的吗? 内存的你肯定也搞, 这个bug给你吧.
<adam8157> imadper: 退散, 不干这种杂活儿
<imadper> 好不容易把nec的那段代码改得能编译通过, 结果tmd不能重现那个bug
<imadper> fuck nec! 再也不相信爱情了!
<RAMAZAN> Flywater: wenquanyi bitmap song?
<Oooops> imadper: 啥。我才也是好不容易能编译通过了，就是显示不出图标。lol
<Oooops> 会iconview不
<imadper> Oooops: 热添加内存之后, 跑 set_mempolicy函数会panic的bug...
<imadper> Oooops: 不会, 太gaoji了...
<Oooops> 唉
<Oooops> 啥例子都没。我一点一点拼凑出来的。
<Oooops> 死鸟
<palomino|working> 热添加内存.....
<imadper> Oooops: gaoji神在写什么呀
<Oooops> 写好玩的
<imadper> palomino|working: 超级好玩, 你快用你家电脑试试吧~
<palomino|working> ........
<Oooops> 内存咋还热添加？
<Oooops> 死鸟。。。。 该死的破马。
<imadper> Oooops: 试试, 很好玩的.
<kevinyings> 在ifconfig中看到这一行，意味着什么P-t-P:127.0.0.53
<imadper> palomino|working: 而且, 我还是热添加了八根内存!
<RAMAZAN> 热添加？开机状态加内存条?
<imadper> RAMAZAN: .
<palomino|working> ..... , imadper
<palomino|working> 好多。。 , imadper
<RAMAZAN> NB
<kevinyings> imadper 每根多大
<imadper> palomino|working: 从94->126
<palomino|working> 大概10几cm长
<imadper> kevinyings: 4g
<palomino|working> 几cm宽
<palomino|working> 好多内存... , imadper
<RAMAZAN> ...
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 61.4% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 99.8% free]
<kevinyings> imadper 哪里来的那么多插口
<palomino|working> 我只有18g...
<RAMAZAN> 来一斤
<kevinyings> 我只有可怜的16G
<kevinyings> 好想要32G啊
<RAMAZAN> 1G
<kevinyings> 1G的内存比64G的内存速度要快点吧？
<imadper>  
<imadper>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<imadper> Mem:     132496392    2090188  130406204          0      14248     141160
<palomino|working> 擦...
<YouWillNeverLose> 132G
<RAMAZAN> 比我硬盘大...
<YouWillNeverLose> imadper: 真是浪费啊
<kevinyings> imadper 你在干嘛？
<kevinyings> imadper 看岛国电影？
<imadper> kevinyings: 嘘, 我在玩扫雷...
<imadper> kevinyings: 126G的内存, 玩扫雷不卡了这回.
<kevinyings> imadper 给我看电影吧，不卡
<kevinyings> imadper 一下子6个电影平铺，爽歪歪
<YouWillNeverLose> imadper: 这么大内存不用光费电玩了
<kevinyings> imadper 对，费电
<ofan> https://twitter.com/hnjhj/status/263888729482072064
 * kevinyings 终于找到一个缺点了
<RAMAZAN> ...
<palomino|working> .........
<ofan> https://twitter.com/hnjhj/status/263888729482072064
<YouWillNeverLose> NSFW
<ofan> http://pytools.codeplex.com
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Python Tools for Visual Studio - Home
<nopcall> 有什么办法能让命令高亮吗？
<nopcall> 比如 sudo vim route 等
<ofan> zsh
<nopcall> 我就在用zsh啊
<nopcall> 用的oh my zsh的配置
<kevinyings> kk 你好烂啊，墙外就不行啊
<nopcall> 怎么设置的。。
<kk> kevinyings, 您好！  ㍩ 
<RAMAZAN> kk: HI
<nopcall> ofan 能知诉我怎么设置么？
<ofan> nopcall: 记得主席有个配置 cc roylez
<ofan> 自带高亮命令行
<ofan> 的
<ofan> nopcall: 没什么用 而且会很慢
<kevinyings> ofan 我也要，不过vim不是有高亮插件吗？
<ofan> 不是vim
<nopcall> 囧 我的怎么没有呢。。
<nopcall> 我输入sudo 没变啊 还是白色
<nopcall> 我看到别人输入 sudo route 的时候 sudo是红色 route是亮白色的
<kevinyings> nopcall linux不是会自动高亮shell吗
<kevinyings> ？
<nopcall> 额 我不知道啊 我用的zsh 。。没有高亮啊。。
<ofan> ke
<ofan> kevinyings: 是输入命令的时候
<nopcall> 额 我用的zsh 是4.3.17的
<nopcall> 难道是新版本的可以？
<ofan> 不是
<ofan> 默认没高亮 要配置
<nopcall> 能给下配置么。。
<ofan> 我没有 主席有
<nopcall> 额。。主席是不是那个论坛上的金正日头像的那个？
 * ofan 对表面fancy的东西不感冒
<ofan> nopcall: 对
<ofan> nopcall: 问 roylez 要
<nopcall> 囧 怎么才能边第到他啊。
<nopcall> 怎么联系他啊。
<ofan> 估计在看片
<kevinyings> ofan 什么片？
<imadper> nopcall: 自己找: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<ofan> kevinyings: 问我干毛
<imadper> nopcall: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/.zshrc
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.zshrc at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<nopcall> 谢谢哈
<kevinyings> imadper 片呢？
<imadper> kevinyings: 啥?>
<imadper> kevinyings: x8nn.com 自己下载.
<imadper> 我擦, 百度一下就有的东西, 管我要干嘛!
<ofan> 喔。。。。。
<ofan> 槽…………
<imadper> ofan: 啥?
<ofan> imadper: 上班看黄网，你可以
<kevinyings> ofan 果然在看片
<ofan> p
<kevinyings> gnuplot可以这样用吗？gnuplot*background:  white
<imadper> ofan: 我有在看吗?
<kevinyings> imadper 不行吧
<imadper> kevinyings: 啥不行?
<kevinyings> imadper 你的Xresources
<imadper> kevinyings: 你说啥呢?
<kevinyings> imadper 最后的gnuplot
<imadper> kevinyings: 最后的gnuplot? 没看过... 之看过最后的武士, 最后的气宗.
<kevinyings> imadper 是Xresources的最后几行啊
 * adam8157 行, X有这规范
<imadper> kevinyings: 最后的gnuplot是啥? 最后一个画函数图像的?
<kevinyings> imadper 啊啊啊啊
<imadper> kevinyings: 我们不是在讨论片子吗?
<kevinyings> adam8157 谢谢吖
<adam8157> np
<imadper> kevinyings: 我只看过最后的气宗.
<airead> lol 88,参加活动去
<kevinyings> imadper O__O"…
 * adam8157 等会儿去人大吃新疆饭
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 人大
<palomino|working> 人民大会堂?
<ofan> 擦 饿死了
<kevinyings> adam8157 人大？
<ofan> adam8157: 开会去？
<kevinyings> 还有20分钟下班
<adam8157> kevinyings: 人民大学  cc ofan
<adam8157> palomino|working: ...
<star_chl> 各位有没有入手surface的?
<RAMAZAN> 新疆饭是啥饭？
<bluezd> adam8157: 和妹子吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 大学舍友
<RAMAZAN> 和新疆妹子
<bluezd> adam8157: 早知道不去了，真没劲，还不如去看电影呢
 * bluezd 求超感人电影，或者超搞笑电影
<YouWillNeverLose> bluezd: 屌丝女士
<bluezd> YouWillNeverLose: 很搞笑？
<YouWillNeverLose> bluezd: 它和TBBT并称为最搞笑的俩
<soiamso> star_chl: chromebook ?
<soiamso> star_chl: android 平板有一台
<star_chl> 不是，是微软的
<star_chl> win 8 rt,arm cpu，很多软件装不上去，入的时候没仔细看啊：（
 * adam8157 还真有人买...
<soiamso> adam8157: 。。。
<RAMAZAN> -.-
<soiamso> adam8157: 你是说还真有人买surface吧?
<adam8157> en
<soiamso> star_chl: 历史上微软的东西都没有什么承诺吧?
<star_chl> 我为了某个功能买了：（
<nopcall> 成功了
<nopcall> 哈哈。
<dwjie> .
<soiamso> star_chl: 什么功能？
<star_chl> activex
<UbuntuTalk> [青少年身体使用手册] (ಥ_ಥ)
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<soiamso> star_chl: 现在上银行也不能交易吧？
<star_chl> cpu问题，网银控件用不了，所用软件非常有显
<RAMAZAN> ...
<dwjie> UbuntuTalk: ........
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • AV-C最新杀毒软件评级:奇虎360误报率居世界首位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391659 　DoNew11月1日消息，日前世界杀毒软件评级机构AV-C（Anti Virus Compartive）公布了2012年7月最新版的杀毒软件评测结果。结果显示，奇虎360软件除了在检测率中位列第一以外，其误报率也 …
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<huntxu> 誰用android market這裏...
<soiamso> huntxu: play 吧
<huntxu> soiamso: 一個東西 = =
<huntxu> soiamso: 用麽
<adzons> ...
<adzons> admin
<dwjie> ...
<zlei> IBUS-Message: 19:11:14.598970: Engine xkb:us:altgr-intl:eng is already registered by other component
<soiamso> huntxu: 用阿，怎样？
<huntxu> soiamso: 我的devices裏面多出來一台不是我的機器...
<huntxu> soiamso: 有什麽看法...
<soiamso> huntxu: 你有几台设备？
<soiamso> huntxu: 建议你开 google accout 的第二层验证，然后每台设备会分给你一个16位的密码
<huntxu> soiamso: 我顯然只有一台...
<huntxu> soiamso: 剛改了密碼，再打開second-step
<huntxu> soiamso: 好在我從不在郵件裏放太敏感的信息 >.<
<soiamso> huntxu: 你开第二验证后android device 用密码登录， 台式机登录web就是手机短信密码
<soiamso> huntxu: 你有没有丢失过设备？
<huntxu> soiamso: 就是沒有才覺得奇怪  = =
<huntxu> soiamso: 我的imap不需要二步吧，不然太不方便
<huntxu> soiamso: web比較少上
<soiamso> huntxu: 16位
<huntxu> soiamso: 已經把另外那台的token revoke掉了
<huntxu> soiamso: 另外那台沒新密碼應該看不到了吧
<soiamso> huntxu: 对
<soiamso> huntxu: 你原来的密码太短？
<huntxu> soiamso: 也不短，10位數字，而且一直用著都沒啥問題...
<huntxu> soiamso: 就是今天看play store看到好多不認識的app在list裏面才覺得奇怪
<huntxu> soiamso: 額，還有個問題，手機丟了的話，second-step怎麽用 = =
<soiamso> huntxu: 短啦，起码8位字母，1位符号，1位数字
<huntxu> soiamso: 總沒那麽容易被盯上吧 >.<
<huntxu> soiamso: 而且很奇怪的是，revoke掉access之後，play store裏還能往那台上安裝東西 = =
<soiamso> huntxu: 你有 gmail 的原始 邮件吗？一封有一段字符的邮件
<huntxu> soiamso: 有
<soiamso> huntxu: 用过android sdk ?
<huntxu> soiamso: 不對，應該沒有了，不過有password recovery
<huntxu> soiamso: 只用來刷機應該不是這個問題吧
<soiamso> huntxu: 打印后，删掉邮箱里面那份，以后打印那份就有用啦，或者第二邮箱
<huntxu> soiamso: 那就沒有了，只有password recovery
<soiamso> huntxu: 那份邮件，不是写着非常重要吗？删了？
<huntxu> soiamso: 很可能 = =
<huntxu> soiamso: 你說最開始的開通郵箱的一封，還是剛剛開second-step的一封？
<soiamso> huntxu: 刚开邮箱那封
<huntxu> soiamso: 那應該沒有了
<soiamso> huntxu: 手机号码总能拿回来吧
<huntxu> soiamso: 那倒可以.
<huntxu> soiamso: 不過剛設置了backup的手機號碼，也把backup codes存下來了，這個應該沒事
<huntxu> soiamso: 現在往另外那台上面胡亂裝程序
<huntxu> soiamso: 為什麽可以我也不明白 >.<
<huntxu> soiamso: 改了密碼之後，另外那台應該沒辦法用之前的帳號密碼登錄所有google的服務對吧？
<soiamso> huntxu: 对啊
<huntxu> soiamso: 可是我還是能給他裝app >.<
<huntxu> soiamso: 所以也擔心他還能登錄...>.<
<soiamso> huntxu:什么 mod ?
<huntxu> soiamso: 原版OTA 4.1.2...
<huntxu> soiamso: 我用的二兒子...
<soiamso> huntxu: 无解，浏览器重新登录 play ?
<huntxu> soiamso: 一樣可以...
<huntxu> soiamso: 更奇怪的是，那台機器顯示10-21號注冊的，可是last used卻沒有記錄
<huntxu> soiamso: 异常不明白發生了什麽事情...
<huntxu> soiamso: 而且另外的機器是很老的htc desire...
 * huntxu 但願只是自己嚇自己...
<caasi> 求助：关于将rc.local交给systemd
<caasi> 启动rc-local.service有时候会成功但是一次成功之后就一直失败
<widon> 有没有在windows下用gvim的阿
<widon> windows下用        set guifont=Courier_New:h11:cANSI
<widon> 这个字体比较漂亮，linux下用这个字体就不行了呢
<widon> windows下的gvim如何提速阿，文件间切换太慢了
<jusss> widon: 字体跟terminal有关
<widon> jusss, gvim啊，还跟terminal有关吗
<sjd_zeus> 晚上好呀，各位
<widon> jusss, 用set guifont=*设置字体，没一个觉得好看的
<widon> jusss, 除了在firefox下设置了宋体，觉得还可以外，其他地方都不行。。。
<hello> lol
<silverzhao> ibus-pinyin 似乎出现问题了^
<silverzhao> ctrl+space 无法关闭/打开输入法，而且配置窗口也打不开了。郁闷！
<silverzhao> ibus  1.4.99.20121006-1, ibus-pinyin 1.4.0-2
<silverzhao> 有人遇到这个问题吗？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 第三层捡了个wish wand，已经过了sokoban，全身终极装备，bag of holdings，amulet of life saving，不过惹毛了神（献了个不该献的狼人），带过锁链....不敢祈祷，没有圣水
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<jusss> caasi: 台湾的？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> \rs: 在否？
<cfy> \rs: https://gist.github.com/3844497  template<int k> void countingSort(const Type a[], size_t n, Type b[], size_t h[])
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 自然語言處理之词语抽取 http://maskray.me/posts/2012-10-06-word-extractor.html — Gist
<cfy> \rs: h[a[i].key[k]]++; 性能会明显提高么？
<imadper> cfy: 大师. 求arm的资料.
<cfy> imadper: .
<imadper> cfy: 内存管理相关的.
<cfy> imadper: 哪方面的？
<imadper> cfy: arm的内存管理.
<cfy> imadper: 其实我好像啥方面都没有。。。
<imadper> cfy: ....  ....
<cfy> imadper: 我直接跑linux的。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 不懂内存管理。。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 就要linux相关的更好!
<imadper> cfy: 类似, mmu的实现之类的.
<cfy> imadper: 没有。。。好羞愧阿，我不知道mmu是啥。。。
<cfy> 现在知道了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你们没有计算机组成原理? 或者操作系统的课程?
<imadper> cfy: .
<cfy> imadper: 没有。纯粹自学。。。。
<soiamso> silverzhao: ibus-setup
<cfy> imadper: EE阿。不用这些。。。
<imadper> cfy: 果然大师.
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: ee也没有...
<cfy> imadper: 还没自学到。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 今天问过了.
<cfy> imadper: 不是阿，大写的EE表示我的专业
<imadper> cfy: 哦.... 电子?
<cfy> imadper: 电子工程用不到不教这些，在我们学校
<cfy> imadper: en
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校电子的我不了解...
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> imadper: 在学校？
<imadper> cfy: 没有, 在家.
<cfy> imadper: 不用去学校了？
<imadper> cfy: 要去. 这个月结束了我就过去.
<cfy> imadper: c++ primer，尼玛1399页，，，看不下去了。。。。看下 http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/ 就算了。。。。。cc @\rs
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: C++ Language Tutorial - C++ Documentation
<silverzhao> soiamso: ibus-setup 里点击 ibus-pinyin 的 Preferance 会出现 ImportError: No module named ibus
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 太多了....
<silverzhao> 求教，那里可以下载到 archlinux 旧的软件包？我想把 ibus 降级到之前的版本。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么?
<nopcall> :quit
<pityonli1e> kd
<adam8157> pityonli1e: ping
<pityonli1e> k
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 西安建筑科技大学华清学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391670 我在华清学院 用ubuntu时间不长 有问题可以找我一起讨论 统计信息: 发表于 由 Const_X — 2012-11-01 21:30
<soiamso> silverzhao: 可以用 PKGBUILD 自己从代码开始编译？
<silverzhao> soiamso: 汗，那太痛苦了！我现在在网上找哪个 mirror 还没有和官方的完全同步%
<pityonline> 我刚才怎么发了个 k？
<cfy> silverzhao: 我能吐槽说gentoo不错么？
<nopcall> k
<silverzhao> cfy: 呃，不过目前我还是比较习惯 arch 的……
<cfy> silverzhao: 纯粹吐槽
<pityonline> 原来不是我发的……
<nopcall> 为什么我登录的时候老提示我 用户名已经注册啊。
<nopcall> 哈 不好意思 我刚用你的配置。。
<nopcall> 抱歉哈。。
<nopcall> 我是新手 抱歉哈。。
<cfy> 看不懂。。。。
<pityonline> nopcall: 啊哦
<zlei> 能不能把gnome的ibus禁用了了啊
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 换输入法不就可以了？
<zlei> UbuntuTalk:  我用小小输入法，但是ibus先启动了，不我能启动小小输入法了。启动系统后等先kill ibus才手动启动小小输入法
<nopcall> type irc
<pityonline> nopcall: 你把配置文件里改成你的用户名就好了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级12.10到了某一步后几个小时都没反应了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391671 12.04用12.10光盘升级,升级一开始到"正在保存安装的软件包...."这一步后几个小时了一动也不动,不知道什么回事,也没有死机,但看不到光盘和硬盘有任何反应. 在此求助了. 统计信息: …
<silverzhao> 有木有人可以给我一个前一版本的 ibus 呀？我的被我不小心删了。谢了！
<silverzhao> archlinux 的。
<silverzhao> 就是 ibus 1.4.99.20121006-1 前一个版本的。
<soiamso> silverzhao: 我觉得nixos比 比 arch 耐折磨
<silverzhao> soiamso: 没听过这个发行版……
<silverzhao> soiamso: 你是用的 archlinux 吗？
<soiamso> silverzhao: 最近看 NixOS, 一直用ubuntu LTS
<soiamso> silverzhao: 你可以到 ibus 的代码库找吧
<silverzhao> soiamso: 哦……我记得这里用 arch 的应该挺多的。
<soiamso> silverzhao: 找对应的，PKGBUILD 看看在哪里找代码
<eexpress> cfy: momo
<cfy> eexpress: ee好
<cfy> eexpress: 我在学c++
<silverzhao> soiamso: 哎，我现在只是需要上一版本的 ibus 包，现在最新的版本不能打开配置 ibus-pin 的窗口，导致我一直用双拼的现在只能用全拼，实在别扭。
<soiamso> cfy: ee 估计跟你说 vala
<nopcall> ibus + rime啊。。。
<jusss> a
<cfy> soiamso: vala是啥意思？
<soiamso> silverzhao: 所以你要用版本工具找回上一个build的代码，再自己build
<eexpress> cfy: 是吧。可以搞死人的东西
<soiamso> silverzhao: 我arch用得不多
<cfy> eexpress: 没办法，有个神级的库是c++写的。
<silverzhao> soiamso: 我就是不想编译所以现在才在到处找之前的版本……
<eexpress> 不会从iconview获取选择的图标。你赶紧帮我搞定。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: T_T.......
<cfy> eexpress: 最近忙死了。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 目测，我下个学期应该很空闲
<eexpress> 那还有空搞c++
<cfy> eexpress: 毕业设计用到的库是c++写的。。。
<eexpress> 通常人写c++，其实就是c
<eexpress> lol
<soiamso> silverzhao: 用 arch就认命吧，你回去 arch 的ci （也就是放PKGBUILD的地方）看看有没有上一个版本，那个服务器应该自动跟踪代码库不断在编译的
<jusss>  te咯哦咯
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋。还不搞好。
<imadper> silverzhao: 为啥不自己编译?
<cfy> eexpress: stl哦
<eexpress> 不知道这
<eexpress> 缩写都不知道
<silverzhao> soiamso: 哎，悲剧呀……我在网上找了一大圈，看来只能自己编译了，郁闷！
<cfy> eexpress: 那你用c++哪部分？
<eexpress> 我才不用
<silverzhao> imadper: 因为太懒了，不想编译……
<imadper> silverzhao: 也就三个命令的事情...
<cfy> eexpress: 那你公司有人用么？感觉嵌入式用不到吧
<eexpress> 做资源丰富的，才用得到啊。
<eexpress> imadper: 你又骗人
<imadper> eexpress: ToT.. 没有呀...
<soiamso> cfy: 你应该展示 JNI 的功能操作 C++库
<eexpress> soiamso:  切你的尾巴。你会iconview不。
<cfy> soiamso: 不知道jni是啥
 * imadper j ni   jian ni
<cfy> ./configure && make &&make install?
<jusss>  > Time.now
<jusss> 今天一天都不顺
<cfy> build build &&cd build && cmake ..&& make &&makeinstall?
<kk> jusss, 2012-11-01 22:23:41 +0800
<jusss> 真不爽
<eexpress> soiamso
<imadper> cfy: +10086
<soiamso> eexpress: gnome ?
<eexpress> +啥。+一堆dev库
<eexpress> soiamso: gtk的
<eexpress> 你们都没彩色。
<soiamso> eexpress: 你是vala 不会，还是C 不会？
<imadper> eexpress: 冰河世纪4「国英台粤4音轨」10bit版本 要不要?
<eexpress> 应该开彩色
<imadper> eexpress: 给你种子?
<eexpress> soiamso: 是控件不会。
<eexpress> imadper: 我这下不了啊。
<imadper> eexpress: ipv4的
<soiamso> eexpress: gtk的文档有问题？
<eexpress> soiamso: 要例子。
<eexpress> 我再自己转vala
<ILYG> Hi  Gays ~
<eexpress> imadper: 你发01吧。
<eexpress> 明天试试
<imadper> 恩, 好
<imadper> eexpress: 4g的可以吗?
<eexpress> 10bit啥意思？
<ILYG> 我Ubuntu 这异常的发热量是怎么回事？
<eexpress> 随便，反正要带盘拷贝了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> ?!
<imadper> eexpress: 那给你28g的那个蓝光好了
<eexpress> 去。。。。
<imadper> eexpress: 不知道...
<cfy> eexpress: imadper: 可以面基了？
<eexpress> 这不害人嘛
<imadper> cfy: 不是, 给他种子而已
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<imadper> cfy: 神要片子看
<eexpress> cfy: 你乱看上下文？
<ILYG> 什么情况？
<cfy> eexpress: imadper: 话说我下了别人抓的verycd的以前的一个数据库。。。
<eexpress> 以前的。网上不到处有
<imadper> cfy: ed2k链接?
<soiamso> eexpress: /** Connect to the "item-activated" signal */
<eexpress> 流传过
<cfy> imadper: 对
<eexpress> 。
<cfy> eexpress: 现在还有
<imadper> cfy: 类似simplecd
<cfy> imadper: 就是simplecd
<imadper> cfy: 直接用amule搜索不好吗?
<eexpress> soiamso: 这是可以，我想最后获取。
<cfy> imadper: 下来玩的
<imadper> cfy: ... verycd东西不给力..好多下载不动...
<eexpress> 似乎有3层关系要处理。。。 soiamso
<eexpress> imadper: 其实，你还是开ftp好些
<imadper> eexpress: 那我还得先下载下来....
<eexpress> 记得买硬盘，都赠送满的视频。
<imadper> eexpress: 放心啦, 这次不是ipv6的种子了...
<imadper> eexpress: 你买的那是二手硬盘吧...
<eexpress> 我没买
<eexpress> taobao多这种
<imadper> eexpress: 买硬盘, 然后回来发现里面满满的视频... 这是二手货...
<imadper> 哦...
<eexpress> 有可以本地去看的啊。现场灌装。
<eexpress> 额。居然鼠标切换了，还是丢点击。看来电池不足了
<ILYG> 嘿嘿~~
<ILYG> 谁来谈谈我这发热量
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e 好了没
<eexpress> adam8157_away: 没
<eexpress> 不给帐号。只好天天叫破蛋蛋。
<eexpress> 3页证书。我删除了1页的。
<jusss> 尽量
<jusss> 测试
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<ILYG> 谁对 dconf editor  熟悉？
<ILYG> dconf editor ——system——proxy 是怎么用的？     端口 地址填完了  所有链接都用proxy 还是？
 * zephoon nani
 * zephoon laugh
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 菜鸟弱弱的问下，ubuntu有没有类似QQ游戏大厅一类的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391678 菜鸟就是菜鸟，始终找不到类似QQ游戏大厅这样的东西，请指教，ubuntu下有么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 likey — 2012-11-01 22:45
<pityonline> Mac 中 KeyRemap4MacBook 这个小软件很不错
<zephoon> Ubuntu Hacks 请问谁有这本电子书？
<jusss> 今天天气不错
<jusss> 心情不好
<zephoon> O:-)
<jusss> 苦逼的搜狗输入法
<jusss> 还有苦逼的屏幕
<jusss> 3.5寸的屏打字真不爽
<jusss> 整天事事不顺心
<jusss> 第一件事平常上课一直和我坐一起的妹子今天只和我坐了一节课，第二件事，平常一直买烧饼的没开门，第三件事，平时能进宿舍带食物，今天带不了了，第四件事，考试太严，第五件事平时关系不错的妹子考试给别人传答案，不给。我传，第六件事，同学打水。跟我。有半毛钱关系 竟然因为我不打水。而和我发脾气，神马东西，
<jusss> 今天真是太他妈不爽了
<pityonline> jusss: 说出来就好了
<jusss> 第七件事，明明把手机的上网停了，10086还给我发短信说我用了2分钱的流量
<jusss> 第八件事，用同学的win玩会游戏还没多长时间就被他借女朋友玩了
<jusss> 今天真倒霉
<jusss> pityonline: 极其讨厌现在的生活
<jusss> pityonline: 一到考试就发现某些会变脸
<jusss> 某些人真你妹的虚伪
<jusss> 某些女生
<pityonline> jusss: 每月总有那么几天……
<jusss> 上次考c语言，她把我的卷子都拿去抄了，我都没说啥，这次。只是让她考完出去后给我发份答案，都不敢，神马。东西，
<jusss> 真讨厌某些女生
<jusss> 某些女生真讨厌
<jusss> 今天喜欢的课程结课了
<jusss> 不喜欢的课程还是那么多
<jusss> 明天一上午不喜欢的课程
<jusss> 睡觉去
<pityonline> ……
<zephoon> 大家有下班沉默症么
<zephoon> quit
<pityonline> 请教个 vim 的问题，如果已经打开了一个编辑窗口，新开一个 vim 窗口，在这个窗口中以只读方式打开一个文件是什么命令？ :r ？
<pityonline> 呃，输入 :view filename 就可以了，不过会在插入时提示这个文件是以只读方式打开的，但仍然可以编辑
<andyhuzhill> 最近又滚了一下 Arch ，搞得我的磁盘没法自动挂载了，输入法也不正常了 ，本来用的双拼好好的 现在不能修改配置了  rc。conf也没了  尼玛 这怎么用嘛  本来用的好好的  它一下子改这么多 什么都没法用了   看来 arch 只能在个人用户玩玩， 服务器要是用的话 会被玩死去
<YouWillNeverLose> .
<andyhuzhill> YouWillNeverLose, 有什么想说的吗？
<andyhuzhill> 现在正用着超级不爽的全拼打字
<YouWillNeverLose> andyhuzhill: no
<YouWillNeverLose> andyhuzhill: this is ubuntu channel
<andyhuzhill> YouWillNeverLose, 好吧，只是arch 频道没多少人  ubuntu频道也有人用arch的啊
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 王力宏 - Can You Feel My Word
<cleamoon_> 没感觉systemd多快呀...
<xiamx> 确实没多大速度提升，不如装个ssd明显
<mugebjgd> 感觉速度还不错的路过
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 有提升，没大的感觉，不过确实清爽了不少
<kk>  06:06
<abine1> kk
<andyhuzhill> kk
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-02
<dwjie> kk
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> Morning all
<abine1> 怎么没人说话
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 太早了
<abine1> 还没睡够？？？
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 大家都在干活，10点以后一天的活干完了，就有人来说话了
<abine1> 不是吧
<abine1> 十点就把一天的活都给干完了
<abine1> 那不如干到晚上
<abine1> 这样把整个星期的活都干完了
<abine1> MeaCulpa: 你不用干活么？？？、
<abine1> 去看书了
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 用
<abine1> 哦
<sjd_zeus> ls
<sjd_zeus> 早上好
<jusss> ls是啥意思
<sjd_zeus> 谁能教教我怎么用mutt来管理邮件呀
<jusss> sjd_zeus: adam royloz
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 找坏席.
<jusss> 淫席，lol
<sjd_zeus> imadper, 就找你吧，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 我换成了fedora 17了
<jusssagnosticism> test
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 我用mew的
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 还不用mutt呢.
<jusssagnosticism> sjd_zeus: 他是emacs党
<sjd_zeus> emacs党用啥管理邮件
 * imadper 谁不是emacs党?
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: me不是
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 你用linux命令行不?
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 偶尔用
<slucx> imadper: 人家可以vim绑定
<sjd_zeus> 我之前在windows下用outlook,邮件一多就卡得要命
<imadper> slucx: 不过, 目测他没有这么办.
<slucx> imadper: 哈哈
<imadper> sjd_zeus: linux下用notmuch来查找邮件.
 * slucx 表示感觉大便stable用点老啊
 * imadper 怎么会有人蛋疼到把命令行的快捷键绑定成vi这种模式下... 
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 你所有指令都在emacs里打？
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 命令行, 就是emacs系的快捷键.
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: C
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: C-r 用过没?
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: emacs果然是os啊
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: C-a C-e
<slucx> readline默认是emacs的方式
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 我擦, 你不看别人说话的.
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 看了，
<sjd_zeus> 我擦，用163的fedora源，速度很慢呀
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 我有理解错的地方？
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 我是说, 命令行本身就是emacs系列的东西.
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: ....
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 跟在emacs里面打指令没关系.
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 不信你去试试快捷键, 看看跟emacs一样还是跟vi一样就知道了.
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 好吧，我理解能力又退步了
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 不是, 没有退步.
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 恩. 就不该用fedora.
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 你的意思是在emacs里打指令然后emacs调用shell呗
 * slucx eshell轻松搞定
<sjd_zeus> 那用啥
<jusssagnosticism> 好吧，真一次也没用过emacs,真不理解
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 不是.
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 我的意思是, 你就在你的终端里面输入!
<sjd_zeus> fedora的xfce4很清爽，我喜欢
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 那个就是emacs系列的东西!
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 额
<airead> Good morning
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 明白了?
<imadper> airead: morning
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: eshell?
<airead> 哦 呵呵
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 不用eshell
<jusssagnosticism> im
<airead> emacs++
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 你现在用的啥?
<jusssagnosticism> im
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: xterm
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 那也是emacs的系列!
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: n长时间没开过机
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: C-r是向前搜索, C-a就是到行首!
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 这就是emacs的按键!
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: vim的不是这个样子.
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 我是个编辑器小白，一直用notepad
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 跟编辑器也没关系....
 * imadper 硬伤.
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: notepad很好用的说
<airead> imadper, 我一直没找到向后搜索的键，害我一直都得先 M-> 到最后，再向前搜索
<MeaCulpa> linux里有notepad? gedit?
<imadper> airead: C-s
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: win
<imadper> MeaCulpa: wine吧..
<MeaCulpa> jusssagnosticism: imadper o
 * slucx 汗，他说的是readline的默认绑定是emacs键绑定…
<airead> imadper, 终端里按着没有反应啊
<airead> imadper, 我用的是 gnome-terminal
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: notepad没有自动对齐
<jusssagnosticism> mea
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: 这点不习惯
<imadper> airead: 先要向前搜索, 如果按过了,  用C-s来向后搜索.
<imadper> airead: 你历史记录, 有办法直接向后搜索嘛? 搜索你接下来要输入的东西?~  LOL
<MeaCulpa> jusssagnosticism: windows下面，推荐notepad++, scite之类
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这就是胖叔的不对了! win下面, 只推荐 MS Office
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: 哦，很少码字，一直notepad
 * imadper LOL
<airead> imadper, C-r; C-s 没反应。我觉得应该是 系统 或 gnome-terminal 把 C-s 拦截了，用到别处了 LOL
<imadper> airead: 不可能吧. 我刚试了 gonme-terminal
<imadper> airead: 你输入三次C-r
<imadper> airead: 不对, 你C-r 然后输入sudo 然后输入三次C-r
<imadper> airead: 这个时候你再输入C-s
<imadper> airead: 肯定可以跳回来的.
<jusssagnosticism> ctrl r,,,这键咋按呀。。。
<airead> imadper, 嗯，我已经跳到中间了，  按C－n 可以往下翻的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我是18摸的，装Office要高层批准
<airead> imadper, 系统是 ubuntu,
<imadper> airead: 那你就不是搜索了!
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: 装盗版win. lol
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦... 那你们gaoji...
<imadper> airead: 你就没有过滤条件了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我们官方的TypeSetter是基于Ooo和Eclipse的Symphony, 一塌糊涂的东西，但是Ooo/Libre无压力
<airead> imadper, (reverse-i-search)`ip': unzip 12_10_28_北京_点范游北京.zip -d 121028dianfan
<airead>   ，  现在按 C-s 是吧，没反应！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我以为你们直接lyx或者latex呢。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 对诶, 贵公司自己有办公套间.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...我个人rst
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: 你用eclipse? 貌似很多人用
<jusssagnosticism> 在win下
<MeaCulpa> jusssagnosticism: 我不用那Shitpile
<imadper> airead: ~ iptables -p
<imadper> fwd-i-search: ip_
<imadper> 你看, 我这里就变成 fwd的搜索了!
<airead> imadper, 我这儿不行，一直都没成功过。。。。
<jusssagnosticism> ios5的status bar真心比android好看
<imadper> airead: .... .... 我刚试过, gnome-terminal可以的...
 * imadper 啥东西能比android难看?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没啦
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Win Mobile 5
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我觉得也是... 当年的塞班都好看...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 那东西是丑的够呛... 不过, 到了6.5就还说得过去了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Windows Mobile有py和pl解释器，我发觉某种意义上，Android还不如它
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 国内的山寨系统。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 有段时间微软免费开放WM SDK
<airead> imadper, 不纠结了，我刚在 tty 下试了下也不行
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 又有人移植了SDL
<imadper> MeaCulpa: wm系统运行流畅. c++开发, 跑得超级快!
<jusssagnosticism> airead: 你是ubuntu他又不是。。。
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 比android好看吧...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，每天重启一次，我本来觉得很傻，后来看到Android...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你用的ppc吧? 我用的sp, 几乎不用重启.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 256M内存, 600Mhz的cpu, 跑得超级快!
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我早不用了，现在是BB
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那时候还是Dopod, 傻的很
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: 国内的山寨系统，山寨的就是android....移动搞的那个，联通搞的那个，还有个啥kos...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 火腿肠的大陆名.
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 那不叫山寨. 那叫`深度`定制...
<jusssagnosticism> imadper: ....
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 或者叫做 android + 运营商的垃圾软件.
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: 你那bb还没挂掉
<MeaCulpa> jusssagnosticism: 还没...诸多不爽，但是还没挂
<MeaCulpa> jusssagnosticism: 键盘实在爽
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jusssagnosticism: 很多应用的键盘就是mutt风格，实在舒服
 * imadper 要不是bb全键盘, 才不用bb.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 全键盘现在很多，但是BB的软件很多为了全键盘专门设计，这才是重点
<jusssagnosticism> 全键盘打字就是比触屏好
<MeaCulpa> 很多app控制键都是hjkl, n, p, 就像mutt, 那舒服
<MeaCulpa> Nokia也有键盘，但是那些app...
<jusssagnosticism> 为毛苹果搞啥全触屏，搞得现在都是触屏机
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 这导师.
<piggybox> 显然市场证明更多人接受全触屏。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这倒是.
<jusssagnosticism> nokia还没挂?
<jusssagnosticism> nokia和ms这对好基友，不知道分手了没
<abine1> 快看
<abine1> 爱情天梯
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/162101/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux创始人：2560x1600应作笔记本标准分辨率_IT新闻_博客园
<YouWillNeverLose> 1
<YouWillNeverLose> 1.6
<freeflying_> huntxu, ping
<huntxu> freeflying_: pong
<jiero> 舅爷去世了。
<if_else> 各位兄台: subprocess.Popen(["ls","-lah","/home/"], stdout=subprocess.PIPE).communicate()[0]
<if_else> 如果我想，执行的命令的中的 路径使用 python 中的变量改怎么写？
<yifufedora> 大家好，我的鼠标选项调到最慢了，还是很快，怎么办？
<huntxu> yifufedora: 把屏幕加大...
<YouWillNeverLose> 7
<yifufedora> huntxu, = =
<yifufedora> = =
<YouWillNeverLose> if_else: some_dir='fuck';"/home/%s"%some_dir ?
<MeaCulpa> YouWillNeverLose: +1
<YouWillNeverLose> if_else: 如果用来操作路径的话，最好用os.path.join
<yifufedora> 我用所有的linux版本都这样
<if_else> YouWillNeverLose: 兄：
<if_else> >>> query_disk='/dev/sda1'
<if_else> >>> subprocess.call('ls -l %s' % query_disk)
<yifufedora> 上个鼠标是太慢，这个时太快。。=   =
<if_else> 这样子用，貌似不行
<YouWillNeverLose> if_else: os.path.join('/home/','jerk') -> '/home/jerk'
<YouWillNeverLose> if_else: 如果想('some cmd')的话，需要加上 shell=True 就能像os.system一样的功效
<YouWillNeverLose> if_else: 不过哦
<YouWillNeverLose> if_else: 这时候的subprocess是sh，而不是ls了，这一点你要注意
<if_else> YouWillNeverLose: 我想将命中的参数，变量化
<if_else> 但是调用方式有些问题
<YouWillNeverLose> some_dir='jerk';subprocess.Popen(["ls","-lah","%s"%some_dir]
<huntxu> if_else: 你不是Popen，怎麽變call了
<YouWillNeverLose> some_dir='jerk';subprocess.Popen(["ls","-lah",some_dir]
<if_else> huntxu: 兄，subprocess 有 call 这个方法的e
<if_else> YouWillNeverLose: 兄，这个 some_dir='jerk';subprocess.Popen(["ls","-lah",some_dir] 可以的
<YouWillNeverLose> some_dir=os.path.join('/foo','bar');subprocess.Popen(["ls","-lah",some_dir] 云云
<UbuntuTalk> 青少年身体使用手册 的昵称已更改为 兄。
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] yeah
<flh> 上午好
<saimazoon> 好
<saimazoon> 你在的地方己点钟
<flh> 2012年 11月 02日 星期五 10:52:31 CST
<flh> 电脑时间
<flh> saimazoon: 我的时间有问题嘛？
<saimazoon> 没有
<saimazoon> 我没有打算说你的时间有问题呀
<flh_> ｇｇｔｔ　ｉｍ　ｅｔ　ｂ　
<slucx> 我现在发的文字没有乱码吧？
<YIFU> 没
<slucx> YIFU: è°¢
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<jusss> kk: how old are you ?
<kevinyings> 有人吗？
<mengzhuo> 有啊
<jusss> 莫有
 * mosesofmason 看见 kk-Ruby-irc v0.39 birthday=2008.7.20 ...
<mengzhuo> 我怎么进不了Django频道呢……
<flh> 我的五笔怎么就没用了。
<jusss> mosesofmason: kk是ruby?
<mosesofmason> jusss, 应该是吧.......
<jusss> mosesofmason: 哦，今天不上课?
<jusss> test
<flh> test ?
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<flh> 马上十三点了
<jusss> flh: 你在?
<flh> 来了，刚才系统出事呀
<jusss> ofan: ping
<flh> jusss: ?
 * jyfl987 FUA
<ofan> ？
<jusss> ofan: 还没睡?
<flh> jusss: 早啊
<flh> jusss: 刚才走了？
<jusss> flh: 嗯
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • 终于忍受不了断网，重装系统，发现unity还不难用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391697 无线1-2分钟断一次，各种方法都试了，格掉64bit重装32bit，突然感觉unity也不错，gnome不装了。暂时装了几个常用的，其他用到再说了 显卡驱动 virtualbox audacity filezilla putty skype ibus-go …
<jyfl987> ofan: heng
<ofan> jusss: 干毛
<jusss> ofan: ...不干毛
<jusss> ofan: 无聊，找你出来聊会
<jusss> ofan: 有啥新电影
 * jyfl987 我感觉vim现在的方向跟emacs没啥区别 就是个默认按键绑定 跟 3-way-mode 与 multi-way-mode 的区别
<jusss> jyfl987: 插件?
<\rs> 現在 vim 插件都到 github 上
<YouWillNeverLose> Lag: 1.26
<ofan> http://feeds.dzone.com/~r/dzone/frontpage/~3/EQCnVxvHLzs/c11_tutorial_lambda_expressions_the_nuts_and_bolt.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google FeedBurner
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: bzr也是个分布式的scm么？
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-11-02 11:49:41 +0800
<zzmfish> \rs: 请问你github多少？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: y
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 全名叫什么？ 我估计跟hg 和mercurial那样
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Bazaar
<Oooops> roylez: 出来批斗 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.5/en/user-guide/bazaar_workflows.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Workflows — Bazaar v2.5.2dev documentation
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: bzr的好处是，不推荐WorkFlow, 不推荐网络，认证，存储模式
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Git其实功能强，但是总有明星在那里推销他们个人的习惯
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以那些追星的小白就会思维狭隘
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/251c380e/l/0Lscience0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C110C0A10C0A892510Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 西藏一僧人是世界最快乐的人
 * slucx webqq真心不好用啊, 咋办？咋办？
<maplebeats> slucx: 不用qq
<slucx> maplebeats: 要给某些人用qq
<maplebeats> slucx: 某是指？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 我就喜欢挖掘这种小众冷门的东西
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过我想知道他有什么独特的东西
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没啥独特的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就是方便，无脑，不搞偶像崇拜
<ofan> jyfl987: 特点就是小众
<ofan> 没人用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 肯定有一些你忽略的东西 比如hg 也没什么特色 无非是 命令行更友好点 适合小白入门玩 或者从svn迁移过来
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还有个好处就是你可以装src, 直接就是个py plugin, 随便你hack...
<jyfl987> ofan: 黑皮滚开
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 原来也是py写的？
<ofan> jyfl987: 推荐cvs
<ofan> jyfl987: vss
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一般有好的东西都是py写的...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: tar
<MeaCulpa> ofan: rsync
 * maplebeats 看见py我又滚来了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: cpio
<MeaCulpa> ofan: dd
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那他有2b的地方么？ hg的wiki就说到他存二进制的时候很2
<ofan> 直接cp
<jyfl987> ofan: 黑皮
 * slucx Py就那么好啊…
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有，预处理占资源厉害
<jyfl987> slucx: MeaCulpa 是肛交爱好者
<slucx> jyfl987: 汗…重口味，我看代码了，你们聊
<YouWillNeverLose> 铁路机场也加强了安检，有乘客在登机前安检时，安检工作人员除了像往常一样轻拍检查其四肢、前胸后背、臀部以及腰部皮带处外，还用手轻扫过裆部，以确认有无夹带异物。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我在forth社区看有人用个叫 fossil的 额 是用sqlite来存node
<YouWillNeverLose> 还用手轻扫过裆部!!!
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: bzr里所有的Branch都是个完整的tree, 所以有点浪费空间和内存
<jyfl987> YouWillNeverLose: 机场不都是这样么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: fossil是sqlite作者搞的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那么bzr可以只clone子目录么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 果然你也是小众软件爱好者
<ofan> ubuntu都出sdk了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不行吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我没觉得
<jyfl987> sqlite挺好玩的  居然带了个vm
 * jyfl987 是打算出吧
<YouWillNeverLose> jyfl987: 摸到小弟怎么办？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有没有专注于存储的 ？ git/hg 存大的二进制文件都不大好吧
<ofan> http://blog.opalang.org/2012/10/dropbox-as-database.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y The Opa Blog: Dropbox-as-a-Database
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: bzr我个人觉得就是Branch特别heavy, 好处就是你可以随便玩，随便改workflow, 分布式或者集中式, 副作用就是大
<jyfl987> YouWillNeverLose: 就射他一手
<YouWillNeverLose> jyfl987: 快枪手你好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个bzr也不行的，要二进制强劲，找商业的
<ofan> jusss: 推荐电影 Feast 3部曲
<jyfl987> YouWillNeverLose: ed众午安
<ofan> cult片之王
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 游戏业界都用商业的，远程commit 材质贴图，专注alpha
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 别提游戏业界了 我刚来北京那个公司 是用svn的  结果美工常常把svn搞跨
<piggybox> jyfl987: http://git-annex.branchable.com/ 这个可以管理大文件
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y git-annex
<jyfl987> piggybox: 打到git
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 当一个程序员要改一行游戏代码，并且和50G的材质贴图进行版本关联，这需求所有分布式外加SVN全部挂掉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 模型一开始就错了
<ofan> git处理二进制文件无能
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看你如何取舍了 如果你是大2进制文件 基本不改  那hg比git好点 但是好不到哪里去
<MeaCulpa> workflow错了就是错了，再怎么靠软件牛，都是白搭
<YouWillNeverLose> MeaCulpa: 50G的
<jusss> ofan: feast看过1 2
<jyfl987> ofan: 也不见得  有递增关系的就可以
<piggybox> mercurial也有一个类似annex的largefiles extension
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果是 quake那种做法 虽然都叫一个 xx.pk 但是 前后差异超级大  那就肯定不行了
<jusss> ofan: 印象深刻的是里面那个baby killer
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我现在用dropbox很好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: quake只是简单的打包，且quake材质很小的
<jyfl987> 但是我觉得这也是压缩的问题 如果不压缩 一般的这种归档格式都是追加的 也不会去调整前面的内容 顶多调整头
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: quake不小吧 你看 urbanterror
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: urbanterror也不大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对了 quake里也有个vm
<ofan> jyfl987: git处理二进制文件无能
<jyfl987> 不过后来废了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 大概对你不大 对我来说 已经大了 我是跟cs比
<ofan> jusss: 那个不咋滴
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 和其他比拼材质的游戏，quake引擎一般般
<jusss> ofan: 什么是cult片
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: cs是hl engine, quake2一脉
<ofan> jusss: google
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我现在Dropbox速度很快
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我最欣赏的是 minecraft这种模式 用数学方法生成地图 而不是带地图模型发布
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 推荐dwarf fortress
<jyfl987> 我还去找了下 那个东西叫 什么 柏林噪声
<YouWillNeverLose> B: 去上班，到公司的地方发现公司不见了，问了一下才知道昨晚火灾公司烧光了
<piggybox> jyfl987: 那也只有minecraft那种样子才能这么干
<ofan> 错了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 推荐dwarf fortress....很不错的游戏
<ofan> 你们没玩过fuel 2?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好像 minecraft的作者参考过这个 这个是3d的么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: tile-based
<jyfl987> piggybox: 那未必 我有个前同事  弄了个行星模拟 也是去找数学函数生成随机地形的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: fuck
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ,,,
<jyfl987> piggybox: 有个minecraft的增强克隆 也是java的 效果超酷
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 其实git挺好，但是我就是不想多打几个命令，所以我很多repo还是bzr...
<piggybox> jyfl987: 那也是特例，生成个兔子用啥函数？
<jyfl987> 支持动态效果 并且支持超大block
<jyfl987> piggybox: 我那同事还没到生成兔子的级别 除非你给他弄台超级计算机 额
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8wUfmIHOGo
<kk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - Biggest Game Ever Made ~ FUEL Run
<ofan> 这才是生成地图的最牛比的
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhyyUiYQolA&feature=related
<ofan> 带解说的
<YouWillNeverLose> wasd
<piggybox> “most of daggerfall's terrain is generated....FUEL's﻿ isnt.”？
<ofan> terraria 也是随机地图，估计比minecraft大
<jyfl987> 那是2d的吧
<jyfl987> 我记得看 失控  里面有提到一些虚拟生命的
<jyfl987> ofan: 这算什么最大的？ minecraft是无限的 全看你的内存
<ofan> jyfl987: 这个不是随机的
<ofan> jyfl987: minecraft的数据量估计也就这个的一平米
<ofan> 不过这技术早就有了，几个一个4k intro可以播大半个小时
<jusss> ofan: 你写过intro demo?
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 那时候我都不会C
<\rs> ofan: git-annex
<jyfl987> ofan: 谈数据量没意思 蠢人就用数据 神人用模式
<jusss> ofan: 现在也可以写呀，assembly不是还有吗
<ofan> \rs: 用过？
<\rs> ofan: 聽說過。http://joey.hess.usesthis.com/
<ofan> jyfl987: 这叫压缩
<kk> \rs,啥网址y The Setup / Joey Hess
<jusss> ofan: www.assembly.org
<ofan> http://awards.scene.org/nominees.php?year=2011&cat=10
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Scene.org Awards - Nominees
<jusss> http://www.assembly.org
<ofan> 以前看得时候是各种wow
<kk> jusss,啥网址y Assembly Summer 2012 – Assembly Summer 2012 – 2.-5.8.2012, Hartwall Areena, Helsinki
<ofan> jusss: 不写asm
<jusss> ofan: adam说demo不是用asm写的，但mayli说是用asm写的，而且mayli用asm写过demo
<ofan> jusss: 以前的是
<ofan> 现在基本都c/c++
<jusss> ofan: 感觉写demo intro还有ioccc的都是神人呀
<jusss> 羡慕嫉妒恨
<ofan> jusss: 代码其实不多，主要是后期压缩binary
<\rs> ofan: 有沒有考慮過 terrain generation
<jusss> 啥时候我也能有那种能力呀
<ofan> jusss: 记得以前看过一个200多字节的hello world
<ofan> \rs: 没研究过...
<jusss> ofan: .com文件据说更小
<ofan> 码农的命
<\rs> ofan: http://cppdepend.wordpress.com/2012/10/21/motivations-of-choosing-c-git-case-study/ 裏的這張圖 http://cppdepend.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/git2.png?w=595&h=337 是 visual studio 生成的？
<ofan> \rs: 最多会个迷宫生成
<\rs> ofan: 表示成 樹 的迷宮？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 技嘉主板GA-MA78G-DS3H，安装ubuntu 10.10没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391703 我的技嘉主板GA-MA78G-DS3H，安装ubuntu 10.10没有声音 我的声卡: lspci -v Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latenc …
<ofan> \rs: 就这种 http://www.billsgames.com/mazegenerator/
<Oooops> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcMRkyoHKeA 新游戏
<jusss> Oooops: 求vpn
<RAMAZAN> test
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不叫压缩
<kk> RAMAZAN, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<\rs> ofan: 是隨機產生一棵樹的創建方式？
<jyfl987> 迷宫生成我学了点 从一个lua脚本看到的 拓扑知识 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 那叫毛
<jyfl987> ofan: 压缩数据还在 只是换了个表现形式而已
<jyfl987> 但是换成模式不一样了
<ofan> \rs: 不是，就是dfs
<\rs> ofan: 是。dfs創建spanning tree的方式
<ofan> \rs: 恩
 * ofan 等GTA5
 * imadper 荒野大镖客
 * imadper 错了, 荒野大嫖客
<YouWillNeverLose> imadper: 对对对
<\rs> ofan: evolvotron 很有意思，生成壁紙用的
<imadper> YouWillNeverLose: 美丽... 你怎么乱换名字呀?
<YouWillNeverLose> imadper: the YouWillNeverLose, the ofan , hte imadper
<imadper> .......不懂.
<YouWillNeverLose> imadper: the good, the bad and the ugly
<ofan> \rs: 弄个分形的不也能生成壁纸了
<jusss> YouWillNeverLose: 把你写的demo贡献出来
<YouWillNeverLose> jusss: 什么时候写过？demo？
<jusss> YouWillNeverLose: 你不是写过吗在上学的时候
<jusss> YouWillNeverLose: 你自己说的
<YouWillNeverLose> jusss: 貌似没啥好看的，就是plasma什么的效果，没有高科技的东西
<jusss> YouWillNeverLose: 贡献出来吧
<YouWillNeverLose> jusss: 而且dos only
<jyfl987> ofan: gta5估计我又要换显卡了
<jusss> YouWillNeverLose: 这个好，我喜欢
 * YouWillNeverLose 高科技在这里：www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL0oGct1S4Q
<jusss> YouWillNeverLose: 没vpn....
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcMRkyoHKeA  这效果有点nb唉
 * YouWillNeverLose 我只是个菜鸟，饿了，去吃饭
 * jusss ...
<YouWillNeverLose> game size will be 200gb +
 * jusss 想回家了
 * slucx goosh 也不能用了
<jusss> 不知道吃啥，啥也不想吃
<jusss> 也不知道该干啥，书。看不下去
<slucx> jusss: 那你去睡觉吧，睡到明天早上保证啥都知道了
<ofan> jusss: 被基友甩了？
<jusss>  slucx 睡不着
<jusss> ofan: 没基友
<jusss> 没妹子
<slucx> jusss: 抱电脑睡
<jusss> slucx: 好长时间没开过机了
<slucx> 那你现在用的是米饭吗？
<jusss> slucx: 手机
<ofan> http://life.gmw.cn/2012-11/02/content_5553610.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 哈尔滨3000大学生争考清洁工 培训班优惠价580(1)_社会 _光明网
<slucx> jusss: 那你去抱手机睡吧，晚安
<jusss> slucx: 睡不着
<slucx> openfetion的icon是什么颜色的？为毛在我的tint2上都显示不出来啊？
<jusss> 总得做点什么吧
<ofan> \rs: 你haskell看得啥书？
<slucx> ofan: 现在开始haskell了？
<kk> 新 华北校区 • 河北承德石油高等专科学校linux研究贴 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391706 承德石油的师生，对于linux研究请在此贴分享 计算机与信息工程系网络1202 beer发帖 统计信息: 发表于 由 beer2012 — 2012-11-02 12:51
<jusss> 想看the prophecy5
<ofan> slucx: 一直在看
<slucx> 要艰守perl啊…
<piggybox> ofan: 看过realworld haskell?
<ofan> piggybox: 现在看得这本
<\rs> ofan: lyah rwh 同步看
<ofan> piggybox: 今天我去job fair，看我会点haskell，很惊讶
<ofan> \rs: 现在好歹有点时间好好看看
<piggybox> ofan: 会认为你比较好学，不是学校教啥就学啥
<\rs> ofan: 找工作了？
<ofan> \rs: 想找
<ofan> 不行先混个实习
<imadper> 鄙公司在校招笔试..
<ofan> imadper: rh不是要c就是java的
<imadper> ofan: 还有python和ruby
<ofan> 而且多招qa,做dev感觉比较困难
<imadper> 恩, 这倒是真的.
<imadper> ofan: hss组, 很多开发.
<imadper> ofan: python和ruby的.
<imadper> ofan: 这边有virt-tools是py的.
<imadper> ofan: 你可以考虑.
<imadper> ofan: 米国那边也有开发.
<ofan> imadper: 米国有好几个分部
<imadper> huntxu: 早, 糊涂叔.
<imadper> ofan: 不了解. 我只知道, 捷克的rh, 一年35天pto...
<imadper> ofan: 直接歇俩月.
<ofan> imadper: 捷克貌似美女挺多
<imadper> ofan: 不了解.
<imadper> ofan: 太难了.
<ofan> imadper: 光顾著搅基了？
<imadper> ofan: 你一个没有女朋友的,  也配来说哥~
<imadper> ofan: 哥有妹子3年多了~
<\rs> 米國混的比這裏優越……
<ofan> \rs: 压力大
<ofan> 一天4根烟
<imadper> \rs: 那也不能掩盖 ofan gaoji的事实真相.
<jusss> imadper: 你失去处男之身3年了?
<imadper> jusss: 滚粗
<ofan> jusss: 奇怪的就是他还是处男
<jusss> lol
 * imadper 哎. 你们这些龌龊的人!
<ofan> 看着那群master,phd都很悠闲的样子，连简历都懒得发
<maplebeats> ofan: 这么爽？
<imadper> ofan: 你是master还是?
<ofan> imadper: ungrad
<imadper> ofan: ungrad-master>
<imadper> ofan: ?
<kevinyings> ofan 好吧，你没毕业？
<imadper> kevinyings: 他还没到毕业的时候.
 * maplebeats totem怎么播放rmvb/mkv
<imadper> maplebeats: 就不告诉你!
<ofan> kevinyings: 没
<imadper> ofan: 你今年才大四, 毕业个毛.
<kevinyings> maplebeats 搜下组件吗
<kevinyings> maplebeats 自己写一个
<ofan> imadper: md 我现在就想毕业
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 呃。
<kevinyings> ofan 为毛
 * maplebeats 出了这种情况，真郁闷
<imadper> ofan: 我也想.
<kevinyings> ofan 我想回去上课
<imadper> 不扯了... 还有bug要测.....
<ofan> 我想直接当教授
<imadper> ofan: .............................................................................................睡吧, 孩子.
<kevinyings> ofan 上天再给我一次机会，我会好好听课
<jusss> ofan: 叫兽
<ofan> imadper: 我一同学本科后直接phd，top20学校
<kevinyings> ofan 全球的？
<ofan> 这尼玛不能比啊
<imadper> ofan: 直博嘛.
<ofan> kevinyings: 米国的，专业排名可能更好
<imadper> 我连毕业设计写啥还没定呢...
<jusss> ofan: 加州大学在米国很牛不
<kevinyings> ofan 米国的就算不好，其它氛围，资料途径什么的也完爆中国
<ofan> imadper: 写你的搅基情史
<imadper> jusss: 牛. 而且不好进
<imadper> ofan: 滚粗!
<ofan> jusss: 很贵是一定的
<imadper> jusss: 加大是公立学校, 收费低.
<kevinyings> imadper 昨天开了几次菊花
<ofan> imadper: 让你倾家荡产
<imadper> kevinyings: 恩, 你的菊花很厉害.
<imadper> ofan: 你说伯克利和洛杉矶分校?
<ofan> imadper: 都很贵
<imadper> ofan: 收费貌似比斯坦福便宜吧.
<ofan> 擦
<jusss> 不停的断网真受不了
 * maplebeats 问题解决了，我把totem卸载了
<ofan> imadper: 米国有很多能上好学校都选择去便宜的
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 西太平洋大学. 我也喜欢.
<kevinyings> ofan 米国的可以自学到博士
<ofan> imadper: 你个没素质的
<imadper> ofan: ... 你不就是那个学校的嘛?
<ofan> kevinyings: too naive
<kevinyings> ofan 中国缺少途径
<jusss> ofan: 据说有个啥罗斯福大学
<kevinyings> ofan 我可不navie，中国缺少爱好者的团体
<jusss> ofan: 也是野鸡大学?
<ofan> imadper: 今天还听说一个浙大的来我们这读phd,经常被人吐槽
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 不喜欢浙大.
<kevinyings> ofan 你是伯克利的？
<jusss> 。。。
<ofan> imadper: 你丫上个中大就敲尾巴了
<imadper> ofan: 中国的大学, 只喜欢清华和南大.
<kevinyings> imadper 浙大最近很强势啊
<imadper> ofan: 中大我也不喜欢.
<ofan> imadper: p
<imadper> kevinyings: 强势?
<kevinyings> imadper 崛起
<imadper> ofan: 中大很渣.
<imadper> kevinyings: 崛起?
<kevinyings> imadper 嗯
<haojie> 中大是值中科大吗
<imadper> ofan: 中大绝对不如二流大学. 比如西安邮电这种.
<kevinyings> imadper 北邮
<kevinyings> 怎么样？听说还可以
<imadper> kevinyings: 有了方校长, 我就不评价北邮了.
<ofan> imadper: 中科大第一
<haojie> 中科大不是相当牛的啊
<piggybox> 中科大从来没有中大这种简称
<kevinyings> imadper 方确实奇葩
<imadper> ofan: 中科大啥第一? 不了解... 我喜欢南大.
<piggybox> 我就是中科大的，第一从来没觉得，就是出国人多罢了
<haojie> 争着个没什么用
<ofan> 中科大在米国比北大清华好使多了
<ofan> 还有中科院的
<piggybox> ofan: 囧，“好使”是什么意思
<imadper> haojie: 我说的中大, 是广东山头中伐社区大学.
<ofan> piggybox: 好牌
<kevinyings> piggybox 好使就是好个敲门砖
<imadper> haojie: 广东汕头中伐社区大学
<piggybox> ofan: 哦，还是因为人多嘛
<haojie> 有没有知情的 知道中科院的就业怎么样啊
<jusss> 待会出去玩会，实在不想再在宿舍里呆着了
<kevinyings> 听说中科院专门折腾人的
<ofan> piggybox: 不是，反正中科大的名字我是经常见到
<jusss> 再待会烦死的
<ofan> 各种高级conference,论文==
<jusss> 中科大有个少年班
<ofan> piggybox: 难道你们集体出国？
<haojie> 学长们 我想问下毕设应该在哪里做啊
<kevinyings> ofan 然后梦想一个点子出来就成名天下
<piggybox> ofan: 差不多一个系一半都出来了
<ofan> piggybox: ...
<ofan> piggybox: 也跟牌子硬有关
<imadper> haojie: 我也想知道我的毕业设计做啥呢...
<kevinyings> piggybox 都是国家付钱啊
<imadper> piggybox: 中科大好. 名声好. 比浙大好多了.
<piggybox> kevinyings: 美国付钱好不好，毕业出国要退培养费的
<imadper> piggybox: 之前看新闻, 都说有的教授指定不要浙大学生了.
 * imadper 其实吧, 华中科技也挺好的.
<kevinyings> imadper 毛，国内吧
<imadper> kevinyings: 啥?
<ofan> 而且美国也不是非stanford,mit就没好学校了，college里蹲的牛人一片片的
<kevinyings> ofan 嗯，所以我说美国的牛人分散
<kevinyings> ofan 路上说不定就碰到一个，气质也都不一样，像中国的教授，我觉得都能做个标签分类了
<ofan> ke
<ofan> kevinyings: 感觉主要是评价方式不一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 只要能在美国待着就行 上不上学校都不重要
<ofan> jyfl987: 没那么容易的
<ofan> jyfl987: 在米国当吊丝还不如回国当吊丝
<jyfl987> ofan: 扯淡 美国的至少不会饿死
<ofan> jyfl987: 饿不死也能累死
<jyfl987> ofan: 想睡马路 天桥也没有人赶你 这才算好
<ofan> 苦逼而死
<jyfl987> ofan: 你同样的事情来国内做做看？
<jyfl987> 立刻赠送你免费投胎机会
<ofan> jyfl987: 睡马路？ 四个黑男搞爆你
<jyfl987> ofan: 那也得你有那个姿色  国内一样可以被爆
<jyfl987> 关键是事后如何处理
<jyfl987> 最最关键的是 你可以买个枪在身上防身
<ofan> jyfl987: 你只看到所谓的自由，没看到残酷的一面
<jyfl987> ofan: 我从来不否认残酷 我说的是相对的好
<jyfl987> ofan: 难道天朝没有残酷的？
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你为什么非要到另一个地方享受残酷
<imadper> ofan: 那你为何不回来?
<ofan> imadper: 我不想睡大街
<imadper> ....
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说的是极端情况 事实上我这种人 对美国的期待只是自由的环境 和自由的网络而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有买个土地
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有没有人知道,Xfce如何在开启屏保后自动关闭屏幕?
<ofan> jyfl987: 米国 有钱=自由
<kevinyings> 其实，从某方面来说，我们学这个学那个，一定层度就是学做人，在中国，你只能做别人定义的人。
<leon1984> 别人定义的人？你是指舆论？
<ofan> kevinyings: 这多跟家庭教育有关
<helsinki> test
<kk> helsinki, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<ofan> http://hiphotos.baidu.com/sunboy_2050/pic/item/4ed4b1a378e002e745106450.jpg
<cfy> \rs: 在否？
<cfy> imadper: 大师好
<china_song> 怎么 没人说话啊
<zodiac1111> shuohua
<MeaCulpa> .
<silverzhao> 求教：arch 升级到最新的 ibus 1.4.99.20121006-1，会打不开 ibus-pinyin 的设置窗口，有人遇到这个问题吗？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 固态硬盘 安装Windows 7 64x 和 Ubuntu 12.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391714 我在硬盘启动安装Ubuntu 12.10的时候, 进入选择安装的硬盘那一步操作的时候, 发现固态硬盘的分区看不到. 只有一个总盘符.(前提: 我的固态硬盘有3个分区, 并且我删除了其中一个分区用于 …
 * MeaCulpa 求夹带去米国
<zhpeng> imadper, 擦，我这两天好用工，昨天报了4个BUG，今天马上要第五个了
<zhpeng> imadper, 我井喷了
<imadper> zhpeng: 有没有把virt的默认镜像目录报成bug?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<mengzhuo> maplebeats, 我了去……
<maplebeats> mengzhuo: what?
<mengzhuo> maplebeats, 竟然在这碰到你～
<Oooops> HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable nnnd
 * imadper 好基友见面会...
<cfy> Oooops: ....
<cfy> imadper: +1
<maplebeats> mengzhuo: 什么叫竟然？我经常在这里啊
<cfy> imadper: 听说今天开始封网么？
<zhpeng> imadper, 。。。。
<Oooops> cfy: 不是吧。才看了一下午。突然断鸟
<cfy> Oooops: 一直不知道怎么个封法
<imadper> cfy: 啥东西?
<mengzhuo> maplebeats, 我不经常上……
<cfy> imadper: 18th
<Oooops> 光纤直接断
<cfy> 是么？
<imadper> cfy: 哦. gaoji...
<Oooops> E3 2012
<Oooops> adam8157_away: 你家起火了
<cfy> vpn connection failed
<Oooops> 你？
<cfy> ofan: 连不上了。。。。cc imadper
<Oooops> 让吐饭退钱
<cfy> ofan: 没事了。。。 cc imadper
<cfy> Oooops: 我手机上着。。。
<tryit> 有人考RHCE吗？
<imadper> Oooops: adam8157_away 他们组team gaoji去了.
<imadper> tryit: 那东西骗钱的吧...
 * imadper 罪过... 罪过...
<tryit> imadper, 自己考的话应该还是能把基础打得扎实点吧
<cfy> imadper: 我怎么老感觉发邮件没人理我T_T
<cfy> imadper: 没存在感
<imadper> cfy: 邮件?
<imadper> tryit: 这倒是. 不过太贵了...
<imadper> cfy: 申学校?
<cfy> imadper: 不是，lisp-cn什么的
<cfy> imadper: 现在在arm上编译opencv........c++阿，要慢死了
<imadper> cfy: 应该夜里编译的.
<soiamso> cfy: crosscompile ?
<Oooops> cfy: 乖乖，你说没事就真没事了
<imadper> cfy: 刚发现一个numa相关的bug.
<tryit> imadper, RHCSA+RHCE大概是不是4K多
<cfy> soiamso: 不是，arm自己在那编译。。。
<imadper> tryit: 不知道. csa是啥?
<cfy> imadper: 为啥得在夜里？
<cfy> Oooops: haha
<imadper> cfy: 睡着了, 就不嫌慢了.
<cfy> imadper: 原来如此。。
<cfy> 1%了。。。
<tryit> imadper, 好像是原来的rhct
<soiamso> cfy: 联网编 distcc
<MeaCulpa> en
<cfy> soiamso: distcc能不同架构？
<imadper> tryit: rhct? 是不是太弱了...
<imadper> tryit: 不是rhce没考过, 就给你个rhct吗?
<tryit> imadper, 但是是rhce的前提条件啊
<cfy> soiamso: 用上交叉编译么。。
<imadper> tryit: 哦, 对了, 你们得考.
<tryit> imadper, 我们？？？
<imadper> tryit: 恩, 你们.
<imadper> tryit: 我记得我们组的人不用.
<soiamso> cfy: 不是，就在几个arm上
<cfy> soiamso: 可我只有一块rpi.....我同学还有一块。。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用无线路由器需要把firewall文件里的eth0改成wlan0么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391720 用一个简单的脚本生成的防火墙，网上找到，以前一直是用有线的，现在改成无线的了，　需要将/etc/rc.d/rc.firewall脚本里的eth0改成wlan0么 如果是必要的，有没有什么办法 …
<soiamso> cfy: 可以crosscompile的吧，
<cfy> soiamso: 目测略麻烦，我还是先等等好了
<cfy> imadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6b26fd48jw1dyfpbnopk0j.jpg
<imadper> ...
<cfy> imadper: 大师你猜是啥书？
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣c
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<_kevinyings> 哥原来不玩游戏的，但gentoo似乎装什么都很轻松，现在我在nwn下已经玩了2小时了，停不下来搞kvm，怎么办
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * palomino|working 拿铁锉锉主席
<_kevinyings> 怎么破
<roylez_> palomino|working: 我刚开电脑你就这么对我？
<palomino|working> 礼尚往来嘛
<_kevinyings> 尼玛，一上来就看gaoji的，下
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 _kevinyings 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> roylez_: chairman
<roylez_> cfy: 今天12点才起床，午饭之后就是洗衣服
<roylez_> cfy: 你欠我的电子书呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你来上班了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: sametime都没开，你说呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 擦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 晚上10点有个会，然后我就不想开电脑了
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<palomino|working> 10点
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，gaoji
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这两天google被封的厉害
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 什么词搜索都是断
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马，你那边google搜索怎么样？
<cfy> roylez_: 没有洗衣机？
<roylez_> cfy: 废话，当然有
<cfy> roylez_: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 翻墙，必须的
<cfy> roylez_: 连接vpn
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我有时候把所有windowsXP的连接都走proxy...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 其实终极解决之道，申请美国的vpn登录权限
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我上次在那里想要申请的，但没人鸟窝
<palomino|working> 我一直走ssh代理,所以没问题... , roylez_
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/212308.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [多图]手掌般大小的台式PC 联想ThinkCentre Tiny评测_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何打开移动硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391727 手边有一只 BUFFALO 的 500G 的移动硬盘 在 WIN7 系统 下面 已经加密， 进入 UBUNTU 系统显示 inputps.exe 和 password.exe 求教如何 在 本ubuntu 系统打开此硬盘。 TKS 统计信息: 发表于 由 vampirekoo — 2012-11-02 15:50
 * slucx 表示这几天google几乎用不成了
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 迎接18大
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 无语…
<_kevinyings>  2b的18大
<_kevinyings> 就一群老得不能再老，半只脚已经埋到土里的东西，竟然掌握着这么大一块资源，令我这种邪恶主义者情何以堪
 * slucx http://61.163.249.11/bmp/account/c/037106876310$0$1351843997007$2195483097$17155389 这个咋对付？
<_kevinyings> kk 没反应啊
<slucx> kk估计挂了
<kk> _kevinyings, 嗯..  ㍨ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有关于Nautilus桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391729 升级12.10后，桌面图标没有了，我又把Ubuntu Tweak卸载了，然后通过dconf设置开启了桌面显示图标，但是发现桌面上有一个home目录的图标，怎么去掉他留下其他图标？还有怎么修改桌面上文件名的显示字体？  …
<slucx> 谁知道咋处理这个情况？
<jyfl987> _kevinyings: 碰碰碰 老乡开门啊 我们是京东查水表的
<_kevinyings> jyfl987 纳尼
<cfy> _kevinyings: 你可以说：老子买的是亚马逊的
<helsinki> _kevinyings: 开门,顺丰快递
 * _kevinyings 门被你们开关坏了
<zzc> 开vpn吧
<root____7> id
<root____7> exit
<root____7> quit
<Oooops> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=391444 测试软件拉。32位bin。病毒程序。
<kk> Oooops ⇪ ti: traynote 移植手机的statusnote - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Oooops> roylez: 蛋蛋有现成帐号。
<maplebeats> Oooops: 打死也不帮你测试
 * tankmini 
<tankmini> 看看
<ofan> \rs: vim里用的啥haskell插件？
<zzc> 现在还有免费的ssh代理么？
<Oooops> maplebeats: 乱说的，都关鸟。
<Oooops> 我自己用得蛮好。
<maplebeats> Oooops: 干什么用的，你现在还在用32位系统？
<\rs> ofan: ghcmod-vim。 neco-ghc有比較好的補全，但是依賴neocomplcache
<Oooops> 就知道乱嚼。这著名的软件，都不知道。
<ofan> \rs: 你不用neocompl?
<leon1984> ubuntu里 火狐的下拉菜单和右键菜单不显示是怎么回事
<\rs> ofan: 太慢
<chenhaixiao> leon1984: 我在Ubuntu下也出现这种情况，重启ff后就好了
<\rs> ofan: http://maskray.me/posts/2012-11-02-maze-generation.html
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 迷宮生成算法
<leon1984> chenhaixiao@ 网上有说安装fcitx-qt就好了 但是提示没有这个安装包 老是重启FF也不是事啊
<kk> 新 ubuntu 12.10 常见问题及解决方法（收集汇总）欢迎跟帖，共享经验 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391736 最近安装了Ubuntu 12.10版，折腾了好几天，总算摸到一些规律了，现总结出来，也希望大家把自己遇到的问题和解决方法共享出来，汇总在这里，帮助其他遇到相同问题的人。 （1 …
<jyfl987> \rs: 有个topo的
<banxi1988> hi:2012-06-28(19周 星期四)15:00-17:00如何写正则将 2012-06-28,15:00,17:00匹配出来 。
<banxi1988> 我写了个java的，String regex = "(201\\d-\\d{2}-\\d{2})[\\s\\S]+(\\d{2}:\\d{2})-(\\d{2}:\\d{2})"; 但是不行啊
<\rs> ofan: 寫着寫着覺得這個問題複雜起來了，持續更新
<banxi1988> regex高手啊。求急啊，google了半天无果啊。
<soiamso> banxi1988: 什么库?
<banxi1988> soiamso:没有用什么库
<soiamso> banxi1988: 不用的reg库语法不一样的
<banxi1988> soiamso:java的
<banxi1988> soiamso:主要是中间的(19周 星期四) 任意多个字符匹配出现了问题吧，我觉得，
<soiamso> banxi1988: 你可以用图形化的工具检查语法
<banxi1988> 是不是正则表达式的中间不能出现匹配多个任意字符啊。
<soiamso> banxi1988: 可以阿，没有任意吧
<banxi1988> sociamso:什么工具？求推荐，我先google下。好像今天google访问不了啊，虽然我goagent了
<soiamso> kodos
<RAMAZAN> ls
<soiamso> banxi1988: http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: Regular-Expressions.info - Regex Tutorial, Examples and Reference - Regexp Patterns
<soiamso> banxi1988: kodos
<soiamso> RAMAZAN: ?
<banxi1988> soiamso:it's for windows ,and not free,
<soiamso> banxi1988: sourceforge 没有收费项目，估计你baidu的
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu 12.10 ，在菜单里看不到新安装的软件！！！求新工具！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391743 刚安装的 Xu12.10 ，用 Xubuntu 会话进入系统。安装了磁盘实用工具，在主菜单里看不到，主菜单设置里也没有。 而且在 Xubuntu 会话下的菜单很少，还不让编辑主菜单 …
<RAMAZAN> soiamso: 敲错窗口...
<^T^> hi
<kk> ^T^, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<soiamso> banxi1988: kodos.sourceforge.net
<banxi1988> soiamso:Thank you! i find it.
<banxi1988> soiamo:看了下是python的，我找了下在线测试工具，但是只能只能是否匹配，但是还是不知道怎么样才是正确的写法。。。
<silverzhao> /close
<soiamso> banxi1988: 有括号吗？
<banxi1988> 有。。
<banxi1988> :2012-06-28(19周 星期四)15:00-17:00如何写正则将 2012-06-28,15:00,17:00匹配出来，我需要的是关于时间的三个部分。
<banxi1988> 中间他有些什么字符，我不太确定，但可以限制在30个左右吧，
<soiamso> banxi1988: [\\s\\S]只表示一个字符吧，
<banxi1988> [\\s\\S]+ ，我后面有一个加号啊
<banxi1988> soiamso:表示1个或者多个吧，我也用{1,20}这个来做过也不能匹配。
<soiamso> banxi1988: 你把那部分 group 起来，看看这个group match到什么
<soiamso> banxi1988:估计是match到余下的所有字符
<soiamso> banxi1988: 贴个例子吧
<banxi1988> soiamso:Thank you,已经搞定。
<banxi1988> [\\s\\S]+可用啊，我的整个代码有点问题，然后找的在线测试也有问题。
<soiamso> banxi1988: 在kodos 里面可以阿
<banxi1988> soiamso:再次感谢，
<abine1> http://www.amd.com/cn/aboutamd/newsroom/Pages/presspage2012Oct29.aspx
<jusss> roylez_:12. Engineer 的飞船被摧毁轰塌，Shaw和Vickers (Charlize Theron)两个姐姐都在狂奔为什么Shaw 逃脱了反而长腿Theron姐姐被压死了？
<palomino|working> 因为她没有主角光环！
<jusss> roylez_:a- Shaw 回头看了倒塌方位，Theron姐姐却没有。
<jusss> b- 姐姐太贵了，下一集用不起了
<jusss> palomino|working: Charlize Theron太贵了，下一集用不起。。。
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 这片仅有的亮点就是Theron和生章鱼阿- -
<palomino|working> 下·班·回·家！
<RAMAZAN> ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Gnome3 Nautilus http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391745 快捷键有问题？ Delete不是删除的快捷键 Backspace不能向上 如何改这些？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2012-11-02 18:45
<good-idea> linux 能不查看最近安装的包. 换句话说按时间查询.
<demo> who can help me ?
<demo> it's has no people ?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么发行版？ ubuntu 吗？
<demo> what?
<jusss> demo: ?
<demo> in irc?
<demo> people do what?
<jusss> demo: where are you from?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 中国吧？
<demo> from china ,mean usa
<demo> like china
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 根据语法错误来判断，貌似是某人的输入法挂掉了。
<demo> study chinese
<TwentysixLetters> a  随便吧
<demo> people use irc time?
<demo> who konw the irc server?
<jusss> demo: 中国人?
<demo> all most people ?
<demo> just than 100000?
<jusss> demo: 你是中国人?
<demo> no
<demo> but in china
<good-idea> 是fedora
<jusss> demo: from usa?
<demo> no
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看上去不像是 native English speaker 。
<demo> from a small
<demo> i study
<demo> very yung
<jusss> 搜带死内
<demo> i want to konw people do work?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] Which country were you born in?
<jusss> demo: what's trouble with you?
<demo> it's do nothing
<demo> people do what?
<RAMAZAN> 英格历史不好啊，愧...
<jusss> 难道是外星间谍来刺探地球人干神马工作的?
<demo> what?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] What you are talking about?
<demo> i want to konw the people do
<RAMAZAN> work work
<demo> but work what work time?
<jusss> 这语法真心看不懂。。。
<TwentysixLetters> 好烦呢  要么用中文  要么拼音   要么英语    这算什么？bot？
<demo> what?
<dwjie> demo: hi
<demo> the chinese is funy
<demo> has joke
<jusss> 。。。
<RAMAZAN> 会不会是母语非英语的国家
<jusss> funy....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] Most people work from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM in China.
<jusss> funny?
<demo> ok
<demo> but like the demoer is good
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] But not programmers.
<demo> in more than years
<RAMAZAN> 8 hours a day
<demo> people will can crack hackiing and demoking
<demo> thanks
<demo> i want to konw
<demo> the china is like what?
<demo> like do
<jusss> 这貌似也不是中式英语
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] Please replace PEOPLE with YOU.
<RAMAZAN> 像欧式的额
<jusss> hackiing和demoking是啥
<demo> in last year
<RAMAZAN> 咱四级没过
<wweir> chinglish?
<demo> study study
<RAMAZAN> zan men yong ping yin ba
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] Are you looking for crackers or hackers among us?
<RAMAZAN> gaga
<TwentysixLetters> 谁有  /.rpmdb   这个文件夹？
<good-idea> ?
<demo> people is't good
 * RAMAZAN 还有18分钟下班
<demo> in china
<demo> work
<jusss> 这是个间谍，刺探天朝人们工作和hacker人数的
<demo> but money is small
<demo> in world is better
<RAMAZAN> 像敌特
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我好奇，他来 ubuntu-cn 干什么？
<jusss> 我也好奇
<dwjie> demo is a robot ?
<demo> just find
<wweir> just for fun?
<demo> in china,i don't see what
<RAMAZAN> demo: chuang qian ming yue guang
<demo> people do what do some
<jusss> 这个频道不是很出名吧，我是看wiki时才知道这里的
<RAMAZAN> 暗号接不上，斩!
<demo> just 24 time i will go
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是随机搜到的吗？
<demo> in world,do nothing
<wweir> 天龙盖地虎
<jusss> 24time又是神马意思
<demo> people good ---in the china.
<TwentysixLetters> irc   有什么其他的好玩的频道吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] Can you explain the word LINUX for us?
<dwjie> 不知道demo在说什么 ？
<demo> i just scan somethings
<demo> people like what?
<demo> like movie and other?
<jusss> 喜欢美女
<jusss> 喜欢岛国爱情动作片
<RAMAZAN> 今天天气哈哈哈
<demo> the people do nothing?
<TwentysixLetters> 这个 刷屏的机器 ‘de**’  真烦。
<demo> no bot
<RAMAZAN> 忽略之
<demo> but we can do something
<demo> in china
<demo> i want to see china
<demo> people want to get money?
<demo> people don't want ?
<soiamso> 足球员去哪里了
<demo> china is not good idea
<demo> see world
<demo> do money
<demo> the people don't use something
<demo> it's say what
<demo> no people no what?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Gnome桌面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391748 安装了gnome之后，我的经典桌面能进去，但是gnome shell进去后没有状态栏，所有窗体也没有标题栏，求解决办法，谢谢各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kiwee — 2012-11-02 19:21
<demo> what?
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<cfy> eexpress: 我只有台arm跑的debian...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 12.10引导win7的问题（求解） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391749 12.04升级到12.10，很顺利，但重启后无法进入win7，但可以进入ubuntu我 sudo update-grub了下，显示一下信息，貌似也没什么问题，但就是进不去win7，等下我拍张，发上来看看，一直没用win，但想用win的网银 …
<roylez_> jusss: 天妒
<eexpress> cfy: 那咋了。
<roylez_> jusss: 或者说被神勾走了
<jusss> 。rly
<jusss> roylez_: Charlize在里面成打酱油的了
<roylez_> eexpress: 神
<jusss> roylez_: 长腿美女
<roylez_> jusss: 被神勾走了
<jusss> roylez_: 剧情是真心看不懂，按理说壁画上指的那个星球不应该是外星人的实验基地呀，外星人没理由让人类去实验基地呀
<roylez_> jusss: 这片子，怎么看都跟异形扯不上什么关系
<jusss> roylez_: 还有一开始的那个外星人，到底是由他的dna创造了人类吗?他挂了，那壁画又是怎么回事
<jusss> roylez_: 还有那个机器人和外星人的对白是啥
<jusss> 黑人船长和美女的床戏咋没有了，
<jusss> 还有就是为毛黑人船长知道那么多，谁告诉他的
<roylez_> jusss: 看遍天下毛片，心中自然无码
<jusss> roylez_: 还有几部电影没看
<jusss> roylez_: mib3 黑暗骑士3 乌鸦
<jusss> roylez_: 乌鸦拍的很差吗?
<roylez_> jusss: 前两部片子我依稀记得点东西，乌鸦已经完全忘干净了。你觉得呢？
<jusss> 神马蜘蛛侠类的直接无视，
<jusss> roylez_: 那应该就是很差了
<roylez_> jusss: 其实我最讨厌什么3啊4啊前传啊什么的
<jusss> roylez_: 钢铁侠据说出3了
<eexpress> roylez_: 你闲了
<roylez_> eexpress: 今天刚刚开始上班啊，闲什么
<jusss> roylez_: 抽空把龙胆虎威4看了
<jusss> 对生化危机系列真的无爱呀
<roylez_> jusss: zombie land可以看看
<roylez_> jusss: 有个女配角是蜘蛛侠的女主角
<roylez_> jusss: emma stone
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<roylez_> jusss: 剧情挺不错的
<eexpress> roylez_: 放假去了？
<jusss> roylez_: 宗教神话类的喜欢不
<roylez_> eexpress: wfh啊，一直在上班
<roylez_> jusss: 只要打得够热闹...
<roylez_> jusss: 不说了，我去下treasure island，只有6.2的片子...
<eexpress> 今天刚刚开始上班/
<eexpress> 说这个时刻？你夜猫子公司啊
<jusss> roylez_: 6.2....
<cfy> eexpress: 你不让我测试么。。。。
<jusss> eexpress: 人家是米国时间，lol
<jusss> roylez_: 刚看完q版三国第13集
<eexpress> cfy: 是啊
<eexpress> roylez_: 你家伙跑出去了？
<roylez_> eexpress: 在家啊
<eexpress> @@
<cfy> eexpress: arm能测试不？我可没X
 * jusss 在考虑是不是看遍海贼王
<eexpress> cfy: 那算了
<cfy> jusss: nb
<cfy> eexpress: 哦
<jusss> cfy: 你不看动漫的吗？
<cfy> jusss: 集数好多
<roylez_> cfy: 欠我的8kb电子书呢？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cfy
<cfy> roylez_: 收我到你部门，我慢慢给你做
<eexpress> 难道所有图片文件，都被禁止了？
<roylez_> cfy: 我们这边不养懒人
<eexpress> 发图的，都灭了
<cfy> roylez_: 收我到你部门，我快快给你做
<roylez_> eexpress: 我最近都发到dooloo上去了
<huntxu> roylez_: 嘟嘟嚕嚕
<roylez_> jusss: 造孽啊，还有20分钟下完，10点开会之前不可能看完这片子了
<cfy> roylez_: 去掉片尾
<eexpress> 现在，啥图片都发不出。几个网站
<jusss> roylez_: 那明天看吧，看半路停下，再接着看，很恶心的
<jusss> roylez_: 不知这段时间有啥新电影没
<roylez_> jusss: 没有
<eexpress> 有一个新动画片
<eexpress> rolling stone
<freeflying> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=556
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<eexpress> cfy: 无限壮观的tray，你看那帖子
 * gfrog hi there.
<jusss> eexpress: 啥帖子
<freeflying> eexpress: ee
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> roylez_: King主席
<gfrog> eexpress: 神乃变回本身了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 刚给你介绍了个, 让他给你发邮件了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你终于又来了
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙，你基友天天在念叨你到哪里去了，我都听烦了
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个。。。 内个。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 我无处不在。
 * adam8157 挂goagent和vpn都打不开gmail web啊!!! 怎么办
<roylez_> adam8157: ssh毫无压力
<gfrog> adam8157: 拨vpn回公司用公司代理
<jusss> adam8157: cmcc edu
<eexpress> freeflying: 测试软件不。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不行的
<eexpress> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=391444 代理才能贴图。nnnnd
<kk> eexpress ⇪ ti: traynote 移植手机的statusnote - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> adam8157: 还不行就reserve bos 机器 vnc
<cfy> eexpress: 哪帖子？
<roylez_> jusss: 居然是3个小时的电影。。。6.2分
<gfrog> adam8157: firefox需要autoproxy加持，让dns流量也走proxy才行
<cfy> eexpress: 不懂是干啥的。。。
<cfy> adam8157 挂vpn，轻松打开gmail web
<eexpress> cfy: http://www.androidmi.com/xz/cyrj/zhuomian/201006/775.html
<kk> eexpress ⇪ ti: StatusNote:桌面To-do记事软件_桌面插件_安致迷
<cfy> eexpress: 咱emacser有#org-mode
<cfy> eexpress: 要不换成emacs?
<freeflying> adam8157: 我刚刚收到个，是不是刚刚毕业没多久的啊
<eexpress> 傻了才去
<freeflying> eexpress: 啥测试软件啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是, 他会提到我吧
<cfy> eexpress: :p
<eexpress> 就上面那链接。 freeflying
<eexpress> 不用我自己用。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 你移植到ios，我就用
<eexpress> 天经地义。
<freeflying> eexpress: 没有
<freeflying> eexpress: 哦
<eexpress> 没钱买开发套件。 cfy
<eexpress> 找斗篷吧。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 。。。
<caasi> gnome到3.6之后totem就挂掉了……
 * adam8157 尼码啊, web gmail的条走到3/4就不动了
<cfy> eexpress: 树莓我买的时候是256MB，现在是512MB，价钱海一样。。。
<caasi> 求助
<caasi> 装了：gstreamer0.10-plugins
<gfrog> adam8157: /win 1
<cfy> adam8157：目测 rpwt
<adam8157> gfrog: alt-1啊
<caasi> 装了gst-libav之后可以播mkv但是rmvb依然不行
<eexpress> 其实我喜欢儿童手机。4个按钮。4个常用联系人。 cfy
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是切terminal tab的快捷键
<cfy> eexpress: 要不我把树莓转给你，你做个手机自己用？
<eexpress> caasi: rmvb很多版本。你看是哪个
<eexpress> cfy: 要我改系统？
<eexpress> 没那本事。
<cfy> eexpress: debian阿
<eexpress> 缺省不是debian吧
<caasi> eexpress: 怎么看？
<cfy> eexpress: 缺省wheezy
<eexpress> mplayer播放的时候，cli有提示。
<eexpress> cfy: 额。不是吧
<freeflying> adam8157: openshift dev
<eexpress> wc
<eexpress> WC
<cfy> eexpress: 是哦
<adam8157> freeflying: ... 不是我给你介绍的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我买了evernote的服务，29刀1年零仨月。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有钱人
<gfrog> adam8157: 官方挂牌价45刀啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 赞啊
<jusss> roylez_: 联通的dns服务器把freenode过滤了。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: evernote记笔记相当赞啊 cc adam8157
<flyer1229> 终于进来了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 确实啊，还能很多平台都能用
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，所以我用 google的和某個大學的
<jusss> eexpress: yelee在你的帖子里喷你了，lol
 * jusss 被喷的神，快去围观呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，简直就是神器呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似linux上也有专门的客户端
<jusss> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=391444
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: traynote 移植手机的statusnote - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> freeflying: nixnote 或者nevernote，不过这俩玩意慢的不行，同步一下慢到死，而且特别容易出错。
<jusss> eexpress: yelee说:盗版毛啊？有些图标白背景都不抠干净，而且那op的icon你也修改过？
<jusss> lol
<eexpress> jusss: 那闷骚的家伙，迟早封了。罗嗦的。
<jusss> eexpress: 你咋醉心于tray了
<jusss> eexpress: 要不是为了nm我都不想打开trayer
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似还有个
<freeflying> gfrog: omgubuntu上介绍过
<gfrog> freeflying: 那不知道了呢。我只找到这俩，nixnote还是nevernote的马甲。 不过我怀疑他们的效果都不会太好，毕竟是hack evernote的同步协议。。
<eexpress> jusss: 对啊。必须有一个tray。所以都在这上面发展算了。
<eexpress> youtube没流量。没流量。nnnd
<jusss> eexpress: ofan lolo
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过我都是用chrome的插件
<jusss> eexpress: fvwm感觉4个page不够用，只有六个才行，既然是平铺，就没必要搞让窗口叠加
<gfrog> freeflying: 那东东编辑能力太弱了呢，几层缩进就乱糟糟了。不太适合编辑代码。。
<eexpress> jusss: 我现在2个了。定义一堆方法，就是为了方便切换。
<eexpress> 以前4个，鼠标游。是少了。
<jusss> eexpress: 两个不会窗口叠加?
<October21> 大家对老外（demo)太不友好了
<freeflying> gfrog: 写代码还是本地吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 记笔记啊 @@
<gfrog> freeflying: 当然笔记里记代码不算太经常。其实我是想记cisco的命令。。。 这玩意比代码还烦。
<October21> 刚才bing一下，demo应该是波兰的demosscene geek
<eexpress> 叠加没关系
<jusss> eexpress: 平铺要毛叠加。。。
<eexpress> 全平铺，你不如awesome啊
<eexpress> 这流量。
<freeflying> gfrog: openswitch?
<gfrog> freeflying: no
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近要考CCIE
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧，真高端啊，这个难考吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 对国人应该没难度吧。背题呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 你看啥书呢
<freeflying> gfrog: ccie主要干啥呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ccie 有好几个方向.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不一样的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 貌似目前没啥用处呢。。 之前干过点网络，算是复习总结一下。
<freeflying> UbuntuTalk: 都有啥方向啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 教教我网络啊
<gfrog> freeflying: @@
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记不清什么方向了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像有三个吧？
 * gfrog RS SP Security Voice Wireless Storage
<gfrog> 嗯，大概是这6个，还有个神马网络规划啥的，没整明白它到底是不是CCIE
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦，有六个啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 比如咋subnetworking呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 看不懂术语呢。。 @@
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是说划分子网吧？
<flh> 晚上好
<imadper> gfrog: hi
<flyer1229> he
<imadper> gfrog: 好久不见.
<flh> 是，好久没来了
<gfrog> imadper: 挨卖的破
<imadper> gfrog: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 最近弄了个好玩的.
 * gfrog 摆平wine结果gnome-keyring又来折磨我。 为毛KDE还需要gnome-keyring呢。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: nani>
<freeflying> >
<freeflying> ?
<flh> 什么？
<imadper> systemd把我的小企鹅给干掉了...
 * gfrog git竟然都依赖libgnome-keyring. fedora这奇葩的依赖关系啊。
<flh> 老版本的fcitx好看，习惯
<imadper> gfrog: git依赖libwx-gtk-dev不...
<imadper> gfrog: 你竟然用fedora...
<jusss> gfrog: 直接X, lol
<gfrog> imadper: 咋？
<gfrog> jusss: 这不好，不好。
<imadper> gfrog: fedora这东西, 不稳定呀....
<imadper> gfrog: fedora现在是不是systemd?
<gfrog> imadper: 不稳定意味着能发现的bug多，意味着自己能解决更多的问题呢。
<metbsd> linux就是个垃圾
<metbsd> 什么用场都派不上
<gfrog> imadper: 骚年，fedora这种白鼠版本就是给折腾控用的。
<metbsd> 除了搞点小型服务器
<flh> fedora，是不是叫fc滴，一直没关心了
<onlylove> 折腾控应该折腾arch或者lfs之类的
<jusss> gentoo
<gfrog> onlylove: 错啦，fedora用systemd好久了，arch才用了几天，而且被折腾死
<gfrog> onlylove: arch折腾，但是不白鼠
<flh> debian怎么样？
<onlylove> debian还在为是不是用systemd吵架呢
<gfrog> flh: debian是稳定压倒一切
<jusss> freebsd怎么样
<gfrog> jusss: 学院派的好东西
<flh> jusss: 容易玩死掉。bsd
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> jusss: 我对一个连kvm都没有的系统没啥兴趣。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<jusss> gfrog: mac osx
<onlylove_> 联通的破网
<onlylove_> 居然断线了，话说systemd真的快么
<jusss> onlylove_: +1
<jusss> onlylove_: 我这联通的dns直接过滤freenode了
<onlylove> jusss: 我这是不定什么时候就断线
<flh> irssi会自动登录吧，掉下线没事
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 删除linux系统最好的方法，不影响WINDOWS哦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391762 我是看见这个 #转换CD到iso文件: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=isofile.iso# 才想起来的，因为用到这个命令了，而且我试过确实好使， 原地址我找不到了，这是图 卸载LINUX.png 第一条双系统也可以，我 …
<caasi> onlylove: 没觉得快很多……
<onlylove> 不是啊，是连接断开……我用的3G拨号
<onlylove> 猫直接罢工
<onlylove> caasi: 你用的机械硬盘？
<guang_> 分享代码那个网站怎么玩?
<caasi> onlylove: 嗯
<caasi> onlylove: 而且倒腾那个玩意儿也太受挫。有好像还是哪里不对
<onlylove> caasi: 我觉得这东西可能固态盘能有感觉？只是听arch用户说开机没快多少，关机像断电
<caasi> onlylove: 嗯，关机确实很快。
<onlylove> 总之我觉得还是sysvinit保险点……
<jusss> onlylove: 也就那几秒，没必要systemd
<caasi> 还是不行啊……奇了怪。totem死活波不了rmvb了……
<jusss> onlylove: upstart也不错呀
<caasi> jusss: arch似乎有点强制的意思……
<onlylove> jusss: 我用的debian，整个社区还在为systemd吵呢
<caasi> onlylove: 哈哈，好像是争论不小呢
<jusss> 酷胖说的好只有像win那样整天需要重启的才需要它们
<jusss> sys v也不错呀
<onlylove> 我也这么想的……服务器那货一年到头不关机的……
 * gfrog 撤退。 消失
<jusss> 最关键是systemd是我等小白真的不会用
<onlylove> 不过我还是想知道aix和solorais怎么搞的
<guang_> 分享代码那个网站怎么看别人代码?
<onlylove> guang_: 那个？topic那个？那个是别人把代码贴上去，然后把网址发这里你就可以看了，因为在这里粘贴刷屏太厉害
<roylez_> adam8157: 你基友又溜号了？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<guang_> 哦哦..
<jusss> pityonline:
<adam8157> roylez_: 北京开始供暖了
<jusss> pityonline: 我今天更倒霉了
<guang_> 我有个问题阿,我鼠标点一下子,但是有时候跟点了两下子一样
<jusss> pityonline: 中午打篮球把脚崴了，脚侧面肿了，不能走路，更悲催的是刚才突然发现发烧了
<onlylove> 我开始纠结了……工作什么的最讨厌了，过几天有个外企it的外包……最近这还有个sa的职位……不知道该咋办了
<jusss> pityonline: 我这两天倒霉死了
<onlylove> guang_: 你鼠标坏了吧？罗技的？
<pityonline> jusss: 我今天也倒霉，丢了五十块钱
<guang_> 没坏..
<pityonline> jusss: 那该宅起来好好养息
<guang_> 如果在虚拟机上正常
<jusss> pityonline: 你只是丢了50元，我光拿药都放了60+
<jusss> pityonline: 太倒霉了
<onlylove> 嗯，还不算自己遭罪的感觉
<pityonline> adam8157: 俺们这还没供暖，冷……
<adam8157> pityonline: 管子现在是温热的状态
<adam8157> pityonline: 明天才正经供暖
<pityonline> 估计你们那开始测试啦
<jusss> 脚不能走路，真难受
<pityonline> adam8157: 哪有这么早啊？每年不是十一月十五吗？
<jusss> 还发烧
<pityonline> adam8157: 会提前测试几天
<pityonline> jusss: 说了你该宅了
<adam8157> pityonline: http://sqjt.beijing.cn/wy/nuan/gndtxx/n214125914.shtml
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 2012年供热时间提前至11月3日-北京网社区家庭
<pityonline> jusss: 动弹多了，该宅了
<pityonline> adam8157: 喜讯啊！正冷呢。不过我们这边还没热乎
<jusss> pityonline: 只是今天动弹了会儿，就倒霉了。。。
<caasi> 北京现在很冷了貌似
<pityonline> jusss: 以后你出门前先查查黄历
<mayli> 明天貌似有雨
<onlylove> caasi: 不是很冷……我现在手脚冰凉，就差把笔记本抱被子里面了
<caasi> onlylove: 有……这么夸张
<caasi> 我还是短袖
<onlylove> 你在哪呢
<caasi> 不过最近的天气也挺奇怪的。有人短袖短裤有人羽绒服
<ysyk> xvidtune怎么用？
<caasi> 台中
<silverzhao> 我发现 GTK3 的很多主题，菜单项的选择框都是方形的，为什么不是圆角矩形的呢？看起来实在不太好看呀。
<silverzhao> 有人可以推荐一款 GTK3 的主题吗？
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 依依
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 这么晚还在哦
<cfy> imadper: 大师，乃来啦
<imadper> cfy: 大师.
<cfy> imadper: 我又订了块树莓。。。罪过。。。罪过。。。
<imadper> cfy: 没事, 给我寄过来.
<cfy> imadper: 。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 你要玩么？
<imadper> cfy: 想.
<imadper> 听说能跑openwebos
<cfy> imadper: 那等我毕业设计做完。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 视频播放颜色显示错误？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391765 Ubuntu 12.04的系统 播放器播放视频的时候颜色显示不对，就是黄色变成蓝色，绿色变成灰色这种，但是除了视频以外包括系统、图片、等等都正常，换了好几个播放器都有问题，和视频格式也没关系 …
<imadper> 那得等三年...
<cfy> imadper: 三年？
<imadper> 恩, 你得做三年.
<cfy> imadper: 。。。。不要这样吧。。。。为啥我毕业设计得做3年？
<cfy> imadper: 为啥。。。
<imadper> 开玩笑的....
<cfy> imadper: :'(
<cfy> imadper: 我感觉我比以前'实际'了。。。。
<imadper> 说明你失败的太多了.  cfy
<cfy> imadper: 看到别人画大饼，我都不想看了。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 原来如此。。。
<cfy> imadper: 大师一语道破阿
<imadper> cfy: ... 囧... 大师...
<cfy> imadper: 北京网络咋样？我还能上VPN阿，就速度慢点
<imadper> 我也能.
<imadper> 北京网络表示没压力.
<cfy> imadper: 那为啥蛋蛋和主席不行？
<imadper> 他们只能gaoji, 不能干别的.
<cfy> imadper: 原来如此
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 你不能vpn了?
<adam8157> imadper: 能, 但是无论如何也打不开web gmail
<imadper> adam8157: 我无压力呀...
<cfy> adam8157: 换浏览器
<adam8157> 算了, 反正offlineimap正常工作
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 估计是你要被请喝茶了.
<cfy> imadper: 小组不可一日无大哥
<adam8157> sigh
<imadper> cfy: 啥? 没理解...
<cfy> imadper: 大哥-> adam8157
<imadper> cfy: 哦..
<adam8157> cfy: 乖
<imadper> cfy: 今天, 他们组就他们老大一个人坐在那里.
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<imadper> adam8157: 你们就那天去的地方有意思吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 今天? 一般
<imadper> s/就那/今/g
<imadper> adam8157: 这你都能理解? 你是我见过的理解能力最强的人了!
<imadper> adam8157: 仅次于 qiao!
<adam8157> imadper: thx
<cfy> qiao是谁？
<imadper> adam8157: momo
<imadper> cfy: 一个理解能力更强的人呗...
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 貌似qiao给你发邮件了. 那个语法比较难理解. 建议你用google翻译.
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈, 我见识过
<imadper> adam8157: LOL
<imadper> adam8157: 忘掉所有的语法. 一个单词一个单词的翻译, 然后串成一句话. 就是他想表达的意思了.
<imadper> 哦, 还要去掉所有的`to'
<cfy> chinglish
<cfy> chengish
<adam8157> imadper: 一共说了四句话, 一句表达有误 一句主语错误, 一句完全说错...  不过我看懂了
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 说明你水平高.
 * imadper 今天折腾了好久的fcitx..
<cfy> imadper: 你不都用英文的么？还需要中文输入法？
<imadper> cfy: 那我怎么跟你们扯淡?
<imadper> cfy: 我们都用中文的.
<cfy> imadper: 用英文吧
<cfy> imadper: 我觉得能看懂。最多查查单词
<imadper> cfy: 那我得学qiao
<cfy> imadper: 可以
<imadper> cfy: 我不黑他了.  翻译成英文就是  -> i no black him.
<nopcall> 英语我就知道一句 ass we can.
<cfy> imadper: 我不黑他了，英语咋说？ cc adam8157 主席
<adam8157> 竟然不是 my english is poor...
<cfy> ....................................
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157: I can only speak Chinese.
<cfy> make  27486.46s user 581.77s system 96% cpu 8:02:54.35 total
 * pityonline 我设置了 chrome 强制使用 https 链接，生效项目是 google.com 及其所有子域名，当时设置的时候显示设置成功了，但重启 chrome 后就消失了呢？
<imadper> cfy: 不会说....
<cfy> imadper: .
<cfy> imadper: 目测 adam8157会
<imadper> cfy: 不知道黑怎么说... 这也不好查...
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> cfy: adam8157肯定会. black him
<onlylove> black……
<adam8157> pityonline: https any where
<imadper> adam8157: fx的吧...
<cfy> adam8157: 求科普
<pityonline> adam8157: 唉，真无奈啊
<roylez_> /kick adam8157
<roylez_> /kick cfy
<adam8157> roylez_: 啷个?
<roylez_> adam8157: 开完会了
 * adam8157 我的口语要是有主席一半就好了
<onlylove> 没事，天天练习……
<cfy> roylez_: 黑怎么素红？
<cfy> roylez_: 黑怎么说？
<onlylove> black……
<cfy> roylez_: 另外一种黑 cc onlylove
<onlylove> cfy: another black
<freeflying> lol
<pityonline> adam8157: 我很奇怪为什么 chrome 自己不行
<adam8157> onlylove: 犇
<cfy> onlylove: .
<cfy> adam8157: ben
<pityonline> adam8157: 它明明带这个功能，却保存不了
<adam8157> pityonline: 咱不用chrome
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<cfy> 乃知道都不告诉我 cc adam8157 roylez
<roylez_> cfy: 渣才用chrome
<cfy> roylez_: 'emacs黑'英文怎么说？
<cfy> roylez_: 反正我不用
<straybirdsnest> 大家好，好久不上这个了，上来玩一玩，表示纯挂机……
<imadper> straybirdsnest: 纯挂机就不该说话.
<roylez_> cfy: emacs haters
<cfy> roylez_: 那我不黑他了呢？
 * imadper 只是讨厌emacs, 不能说他黑了emacs呀... 所以, 应该是 emacs hacker
 * imadper LOL
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 专门黑emacs的吗~
<cfy> imadper: 什么？
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<imadper> cfy: 没啥~
<cfy> roylez_: '我不黑他了' 怎么说？
<roylez_> cfy: i'd rather let him to fuck himself
<imadper> cfy: I won't ridicule him any more.
<caasi> arch 怎么连 galaxy nexus啊
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> cf
<cfy> roylez_: emacs hacker好
<ILYG> 怎么一进来就搞基~~~
<imadper> cfy: 我不再吐槽他了. 的意思.
<caasi> 用 gvfs-gphoto2 可以在nautilus 里看到但是有的照片可以传有的就会报错
<caasi> 奇怪
<imadper> ILYG: 表示对你欢迎.
<ILYG> 3x
<caasi> 然后用蓝牙更奇怪………………电脑可以发送到手机可是反过来就会失败
<cfy> imadper: 感觉这几天irc异常和谐,都没有kick事件发生
<ILYG> 还没试过 手机到电脑~~
<imadper> cfy: 快去 挑衅gaoji蛋.
<imadper> cfy: 或者去撩拨坏席.
<imadper> cfy: 然后就有kick事件了.
<cfy> imadper: 不行，得要河蟹
<cfy> imadper: 都斯巴达了。
<ILYG> 额~~
<ILYG> 闲出蛋了吧
<imadper> 也是.
<ILYG> 想这事儿~
<imadper> 要和谐呀.
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: dbus有bug了.
<cfy> 我不会嘲笑他了。
<cfy> google translation
<imadper> cfy: 嘲笑/讽刺/吐槽 都可以
<cfy> imadper: o
<imadper> cfy: 黑不就是吐槽或者讽刺吗?
<cfy> imadper: 我不用dbus
<roylez_> imadper: dbus的bug就是把g写成了s
<cfy> imadper: 我语文不好。。。
<imadper> cfy: gaoji....
<cfy> dbug....
<imadper> roylez_: gaoji... 坏席也不用dbus?
<cfy> 能逃过dbug?
<imadper> roylez_: s/d/de/
<roylez_> imadper: 用..... 他老母的 systemd 还有 Xorg
<cfy> roylez_: 不和谐。。。。。。
<imadper> roylez_: 那你的dbus启动能成功?
<roylez_> imadper: 废话
<ILYG> 你们俩还是说说 我 ubuntu  散热怎么异常吧！
<imadper> roylez_: 不用手动删除 /run/dbus/pid
<imadper> 散热不好换风扇.
<roylez_> imadper: 我这辈子没删过这个文件
<ILYG> 额  win  下 不会有这种情况
<ILYG> ubuntu  下  撒都没干 都热
<roylez_> ILYG: cpufreq开了没？
<imadper> roylez_: 你现在 sudo /etc/rc.d/dbus restart 不会失败??
<roylez_> imadper: 已经开了，我还开个毛
 * adam8157 I will not tsukkomi him again
<imadper> ILYG: 这个是 ubuntu的最新的人性化的设计. 冬天了, 该暖和暖和了.
<roylez_> imadper: systemd自己起dbus貌似不行，现在还是写在 rc.conf 里面
<ILYG> 额
<ILYG> 别磕碜我了
 * adam8157 afk
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji!
<ILYG> cpufreq  还没试
<roylez_> ILYG: 笔记本必装
<ILYG> 明天试试  今天Win着呢
<ILYG> 大概是怎么调的？
<ILYG> 跟核数 有关系不？
<roylez_> ILYG: 自己搜.... 最近google不好使，baidu应该也能搜到的....吧....
<ILYG> google  也好使   只是需要https
<ILYG> 好吧 明天自己搜着看看
<roylez_> adam8157: redshift，用过没？
<roylez_> adam8157: 最近用这个了，感觉还不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 没听说过...
<roylez_> adam8157: 根据经纬度定时改变屏幕颜色的
<ILYG> 说超重量级~
<ILYG> 貌似不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 改变它干啥...
<roylez_> adam8157: 为了睡得更好
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 明白了
<ILYG> 话说 这样指着 用户名 回复 是怎么做的  ，  我还不会。
<ILYG> 汗~~~~~~~~~
<ILYG> 额~~
<ILYG> 人呢！
<roylez_> adam8157: http://transferwise.com/blog/2012-11/choose-local-currency-at-foreign-ATM
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Here's the simple rule you need to know when using a foreign ATM. | TransferWise Blog
<roylez_> ILYG: 打首字母，按tab
<roylez_> adam8157: 操蛋的，我在米国划信用卡都按yes走了mastercard通道，貌似亏了
<ILYG> 哦 ~~
<ILYG> roylez_: 学会了
<adam8157> roylez_: 美元 购汇还好
<adam8157> roylez_: 银联的汇率高些, 差不多
<imadper> 谁说自己电脑太热了来的?
<cfy> imadper: 59度路过
<cfy> imadper: 风扇2000RPM
<cfy> imadper: 听不到声音
<imadper> cfy: 装这个风扇! http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.vmIrAI&id=8218448330
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 【皇冠散热地带】 台达4032双滚珠 24V双风扇暴力风扇 GFB0424VHF-淘宝网
<imadper> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.rMOy4u&id=14104124708  这个, 万转风扇. 能做直升机来玩.
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 全新台达（DELTA)QFR0612UH 6CM 0.70A 最高万转暴力PWM风扇-淘宝网
<roylez_> cfy: 华硕本，忘了型号，常年51
<cfy> roylez_: nb
<cfy> roylez_: 这么好。。。
<imadper> roylez_: gaoji
<cfy> imadper: -l的搜索目录怎么改来着？gcc
<cfy> g++
<roylez_> imadper: Thermal 0: ok, 49.0 degrees C
<cfy> imadper: -L?
<imadper> cfy: -L
<imadper> roylez_: 厉害..
<cfy> imadper: 主席是特供电脑
<roylez_> cfy: 特供你妹
<imadper> cfy: gaoji电脑.
<\rs> imadper: Adapter: Virtual device 还是 Adapter: ISA adapter
<cfy> \rs: .
<imadper> \rs: 干嘛的? 还用得到isa?
<cfy> \rs: 问i
<cfy> \rs: 问你
<cfy> \rs: template <int k> void foo(....)
<cfy> \rs: 效果这么好，值得写成template?
<\rs> imadper: sensors 的输出：coretemp-isa-0000 还是 acpitz-virtual-0
<imadper> \rs: Adapter: Virtual device
<imadper> \rs: 我能说, 两个都有吗?
<\rs> cfy: ?
<imadper> \rs: http://code.bulix.org/0a5qpk-82396
<cfy> \rs: https://gist.github.com/3844497
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 自然語言處理之词语抽取 http://maskray.me/posts/2012-10-06-word-extractor.html — Gist
<\rs> imadper: 我的 http://code.bulix.org/hegvmw-82397
<imadper> \rs: 没可能, 你怎么这么低温度... 你们宿舍没有暖气吧...
<\rs> cfy: countingSort 用 template 是希望执行速度快些
<\rs> imadper: 杯发现了
<cfy> \rs: 然后，有测试过效果么？
<imadper> \rs: 俺家自采暖, 燃气炉都开了好多天了...
<\rs> cfy: 你帮我测试把
<cfy> \rs: 原来你没测试过
<\rs> imadper: 求rss/atom
<VieDeMerde> 大家好
<kk> VieDeMerde, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<VieDeMerde> 有人么
<kk> VieDeMerde, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<flyer1229> hi
<kk> flyer1229, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<flyer1229> 还有没睡的？
<good-idea> en
<ramazan> test
<kk> ramazan, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<ramazan> 嘎嘎，手机党
<qiao> imadper:  Ä㻹ÔÚ£¿
<VieDeMerde> qiao, 我不会阅读你写的
<qiao> VieDeMerde:  ?
<piggybox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7l3okIqnCg&feature=youtu.be 昆丁风格
<alvin_rxg> verdamnt scheiissee!
<alvin_rxg> 系统默认键盘的输入为啥也要走 fcitx 呀？！
<alvin_rxg> 已经有 x 管了， fcitx 还要多此一举干嘛？！
<alvin_rxg> fuck off
<alvin_rxg> 德语键盘在 x 下边有那么多的 variant ， 到了 fcitx 只有两个？！ 搞毛
<kk>  06:17
<ofan> \rs: neco-ghc 太慢了
<alvin_rxg> mplayer2 dvb-t => cpu ~30% ........  mplayer dvb-t => cpu 18%
<dwjie> ls
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-03
<dwjie> 早上有人在么 ？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.10系统，fcitx，无法自启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391973 RT，每次进入X都要在终端下输入fcitx来启动，请问如何让它自启动，这样很不方便啊！求大神了，我是昨天才开始用ubuntu系统的 统计信息: 发表于 由 opl — 2012-11-03 8:59
<qiao> imadper: ping
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Blender 2.64a x86_64无法在64位Ubuntu 12.10运行的解决方法libSDL-1.2.so.0 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391974 最近，在升级到Ubuntu 12.10 AMD64之后，Blender 2.64a x86_64 无法运行起来了。 鼠标双击图标没反应，如果是在终端下运行，则提示： error while loading shared l …
<ofan> \rs: ghc-mod都有什么用，只能检查语法？
<former> /me
<former> 又是星期六了，该干些什么呢？
<qiao> former: dota
<former> With who?nobody will together with me.
<qiao> former: ÎÒÕâ±ßµÄÍøÂç½ñÌìÓеãÎÊÌ⣬¿ÉÒÔÕÒÏ imadper
<former> 我是孤独的孩纸啊。
<former> ♫[20:46:06] -«qiao»- former: ?????ߵ??????????е????⣬???????? imadper ««
<qiao> former: my coding problems
<zhanshime01> 我的系统没有右键-新建文档了，怎么解决
<former> Can you tell me your problem
<former> 改注册表
<former> 但具体的我不会
<qiao> former: 现在能看到我的汉字了么？
<former> Yes
<former> 很清楚
<qiao> former: 刚是我这边的编码有问题
<former> 恩
<former> What is your coding problem?
<former> 你能告诉我dote是什么意思吗？
<qiao> former: 我现在win下，用的是opera这个内置的irc，刚看了一下，编码时gbk的
<qiao> former: 一个游戏。。。
<former> 哦，我以为你想让我date呢
<former> 呵呵
<former> 我不玩那个的
<qiao> former: (⊙o⊙)哦
<former> 你哪里的？
<zhanshime01> former：我去我说的是linux
<qiao> former: ?
<qiao> former: 现在在BJ
<former> 怎么了？
<zhanshime01> 我的linux系统没有右键-新建文档了，怎么解决
<former> 哦，我是西安的
<qiao> former: 我家是西安的，在这边实习
<former> 真的啊！我在这边上大学
<qiao> former: 我邮电。你呢？
<former> 在这里的应该都是热爱电脑的吧？
<former> 西工大明德
<qiao> former:   :D
<former> 你什么专业
<qiao> former: 计算机软件工程
<former> 很不出名的学校
<former> Wow.me too yeah
<qiao> former: 现在学校都是浮云了，能学到知识就好了
<qiao> former: 那以后可以多交流啊。。。
<former> 对啊，说的对
<former> 恩
<qiao> former: 你大几了？
<former> 你一定大四，而我是一年纪
<former> 现在只是学些基础的东西，大二才涉及c
<qiao> former: 恩，慢慢来。。。
<former> 学软工累吗？
<qiao> former: 你很有前途的。。。
<qiao> former: 痛并快乐着。。。
<former> 谢谢
<former> 我热爱它啊
<former> 虽然高数让我头疼
<former> 大学的活动真的好多啊
<former> 感觉好充实
<qiao> former: 不过数学的好好学啊。。。
<former> 北京，好吗？
<former> 是啊
<qiao> former: 这个，不好说~
<zhanshime01> 我的系统没有右键-新建文档了，怎么解决，又知道的没
<abine1> 你用的什么系统？？
<abine1> 新的Ubuntu默认在桌面上是没有这个选项的
<abine1> 你可以在文件管理器里面使用右键的新建文档
<qiao> unity 桌面用的不习惯。。。
<abine1> 慢慢就习惯了
<qiao> 比较喜欢gnome
<abine1> 或者换别的桌面环境
<abine1> 恩
<qiao> 想我这种懒人。
<abine1> 我也是喜欢用GNOME
<abine1> 可是我的电脑现在没有GNOME
<former> 只用过xp
<qiao> 这样可能是先入为主的原因吧，开始用的时候就是gnome
<qiao> former: 可以试着玩下linux
<abine1> 我也是
<abine1> 一开始就是用GNOME
<qiao> 大家周末都有什么活动。。。
<abine1> 所以就习惯用了
<former> Linux 好吗？
<qiao> 这样宅着太没劲了。。。
<abine1> 周末去野外
<abine1> 烧烤
<abine1> 野炊
<abine1> 爬山
<abine1> 钓鱼
<former> 找同学玩
<qiao> 关键是组织不起来人么，自己一个人懒得动。。。
<abine1> 捉兔子
<qiao> 在这边实习，所以。。。
<abine1> 或者捉老鼠
<qiao> abine1: (⊙o⊙)…。。。
<abine1> 冬天的老鼠肉好吃
<former> Xp 和linux哪个好
<abine1> 肥嫩可靠
<abine1> 可口
<qiao> former: 你可以百度下linux，然后试着用，相信你会喜欢的。。。
<abine1>  LINUX了
<qiao> abine1: 你太重口了。。。
<former> 好吧
<abine1> 老鼠肉真的是很美味
<former> 这年头流行重口味
<abine1> 可以用来烧烤
<qiao> former: win能干的linux都能干，而且会更好，当然除了游戏。。。
<qiao> 。。。 abine1
<abine1> 或者和蒜苗一起煮
<former> 游戏？存在不兼容？
<abine1> 一鼠当三鸡
<abine1>  说的是吃一只老鼠顶过吃三只鸡
<qiao> former: 厄，linux下不认识.exe的文件，他当普通文件处理了。。。
<qiao> former: 那个不是兼容不兼容的问题了。。。
<qiao> abi
<qiao> abine1: 您太重口味了。。。
<abine1> 唉
<abine1> 老鼠快灭绝了
<former> 我还是百度吧，我试着用下
<abine1> 以前很多老鼠的
<abine1> 甘蔗地里到处有老鼠
<qiao> former: 恩，有不懂的就在这个房间里问，大家都很热情的。。。
<abine1> 每天傍晚提着老鼠夹子去放
<former> 我要走了，qiao再见，
<abine1> 第二天早上就有收获了
<former> 好的，我会经常来的
<abine1> 要收钱的e
<former> 同学叫啊，拜拜
<former> BYE BYE ALL.....!!
<abine1> former: 要收钱了
<zhanshime01> abine1：opensuse某天系统更新后就没了
<abine1> 哦
<zhanshime01> abine1：gnome3的
<abine1> 你可以在文件管理器里面试试看
<abine1> 默认在桌面上是没有这个右键新建文档的
<abine1> 为了保持桌面的简洁
<abine1> 所以在桌面上就没有这个了
<abine1> 应该就是这样的
<abine1> Ubuntu也是如此
<abine1> 更新完了以后
<abine1> 就在桌面上无法使用右键的新建文档功能了
<abine1> 但是可以在文件管理器里面在桌面上新建文档
<plusect> 我这算注册了吗。。
<nopcall> .
<plusect> 额，好像没几个人。。
<plusect> .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 终端乱码求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391980 ubuntu 12.04 在工作台界面（按 ctrl+alt+f1进入的那个）会产生方块乱码。 但在终端（按 ctrl+alt+t进入）没有方格乱码。 亲们怎么解决啊，把工作台界面配置成 全英文的也行，请问有什么办法解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<zhanshime01> abine1：我的意思就是在鹦鹉螺里不能建
<abine1> 这样啊？？？
<abine1> 怪了
<abine1> 我没遇到
<abine1> 我遇到的是少了一个文档的书签
<abine1> 你可以搜索一下
<abine1> 看看网上有其他人是否也有和你一样的问题了
<zhanshime01> haode
<kk> 新 线下活动专版 • 硬盘中的内容不能打开 ！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391987 前几天将ubuntu12.10 安装在移动硬盘上，（因为我不想在开机的时候就出现多种选择，我想用ubuntu时，只要插上移动硬盘，启动就行了），这些都已经实现，但是现在出现问题是，所有硬盘都能挂载， …
<jusss> hi
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 不要玩机器人
<jusss> kk: wiiw?
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<microcai> hi
<microcai> all
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<mao> ls
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 菜鸟求教：关于动态连接库问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391988 先上图 抓图1.png 我在/usr/lib/86_64-linux-gnu中找到文件libstdc++.so.6 不是说默认路径就是/usr/lib 吗？ 是不是动态库在子文件夹就不行呢？ 我把路径/usr/lib/86_64-linux-gnu 加入/etc/ld.so.conf中还是不行。 求 …
 * microcai fedora 也要学 gentoo 做滚动更新了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 试验田本色尽显无遗
<ofan> 学arch吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 对用户的态度，决定了Fedora和Gentoo不可能一样的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你怎么周末也在呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 今天家里来装数字电视机顶盒，尼玛
 * MeaCulpa 去玩EQ2去...给SONY送钱
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我还以为是你老婆回娘家了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 对了 看下那个机顶盒是什么牌子的 搞不好能刷机装android玩 或者就是android
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没兴趣
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gentoo 啥态度
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Gentoo没态度 :)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 帮我看下嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我对个人消费电子产品没兴趣
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你还给sony送钱？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  fedora 啥态度
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Sony Online Entertainment, 作网游的1
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 小白鼠咯
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不要求主机？？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 全世界都是tester,多好
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: PC
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没态度不是更 糟糕
<yunfan> 好吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没态度我觉得挺好，大家玩玩
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 不支持 configure 的  rolling release 是最好做的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 如 arch
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gentoo 要支持无穷多中配置
<user6666> hello
<kk> user6666, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<user6666> 休息时间吗
<user6666> 没有人说话
<yunfan> 好毛？
<MeaCu1pa> .
<user6666> 白毛浮绿水，
<user6666> 红掌播轻波
<yunfan> 波兰
<user6666> 窈窕淑女，君子好逑
<yunfan> 菌子好色
<user6666> 天若有情天易老，月如无恨月长圆
<user6666> 曾经沧海难为水，除却巫山不是云
<mao> ls
<mao>  君子好球
<liemehoc> gnome3.6下的ibus怎么设置啊。。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • MlDonkey出现如下提示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391989 The core therefore is unable to get eDonkey serverlists and loading .torrent files via dllink from websites is also impossible. 请问该如何解决？ 现在当然是什么也下不了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2012-11-03 13:57
<plusect> 我这样算注册了吗？
<plusect> ？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 为什么我无法开启桌面3D特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391990 我按照 viewtopic.php?f=94&t=140531 这篇帖子里把改装的都装好了，就是附加驱动本来就是没有的。可是我重启之后还是原来的样子，一点没变。这到底是怎么一回事？我的电脑配置较低，但我想跟这个应该 …
<RAMAZAN> hi
<kk> RAMAZAN, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<plusect> 有人能看到我的消息吗
<RAMAZAN> yes
<plusect> ok，我以为没注册成功
<cfy> adam8157: gentoo的包管理好用
<cfy> adam8157: 发错了。。。。
<plusect> gnome桌面切换程序不是alt+tab？
<plusect> .conf的文件怎么修改
<lee_> 大家好？
<kk> lee_, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<lee_> 哇喔
<lee_> 终于见到汉语了
<lee_> 我可以说中文么？
<lee_> ;)
<plusect> 。。
<RAMAZAN> English please
<lee_> well,but my english is poor.
<daf3707> ubuntu-CN.....CN
<daf3707> :-D
<lee_> i want find a channel which i can speak chinese.
<lee_> well
<lee_> if u r kidding
<lee_> 我是新手啊，新手，求指教啊
<daf3707> 东西南北哪个方向
<lee_> = =嘛意思？
<daf3707> 你要这些老鸟指教，得先划出一条道来，指哪儿
<lee_> 哦，原来如此。
<lee_> 我想请问各位大侠，有没有菜一点的IRC频道，和刚学Linux的人一起学习。
<lee_> 毕竟IRC我之前没有用过，今天刚上手，有点乱
<gfrog> 这是神马屌丝想法
<lee_> ^_^
<gfrog> 跟新手一起混能学到p
<lee_> 学IRC 的使用……
<lee_> 是不是真屌丝了
<plusect> .conf在终端改完怎么保存。。
<lee_> 好不容易找到一个中文的IRC 有点激动
<lee_> vi 编辑器里，输入:wq 就可以了吧？
<cfy> imadper: 为啥斯巴达么这么严？有必要么。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 你好久不出现了。
<lee_> 话说，谷歌查资料经常断掉
<gfrog> jiero: hi
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Linux下的http/https/ftp下载软件：FlareGet http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391983 下载！我用渣雷，妥妥的！ Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunlihgt — 2012-11-03 15:51
<jiero> gfrog: 你好
<plusect> 我查的是说shift+zz，但是不管用
<RAMAZAN> :wq!
<RAMAZAN> 考你基蛙
<lrush> oh,shit!
<lee_> 汗
<lee_> vi 编辑器里，强制退出是 q!
<lee_> 保存退出是:wq
<lee_> ZZ也是保存退出的意思
 * jiero retard\
<plusect> 我试试
<plusect> 终于成功了
<lee_> 恩
<roylez_> plusect: ZZ :wq :x
<plusect> thanks,已经会了
<sjd_zeus> 有啥好玩的RPG游戏吗？Linux下
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: nethack
<Guest58022> 问一下，在51单片机下怎么用一条指令实现高四位不变，低四位取反啊
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的...
<sjd_zeus> 主页多少
<onlylove> nethack是基于字符的……可以直接装好像
<roylez_> onlylove: 我向来玩x11的tiles
<lee_> 我了个去
<lee_> ～
<sjd_zeus> roylez, 你说的游戏怎么搜索不到呀
<plusect> 有个射击游戏
<sjd_zeus> 力？
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: wesnorth
<lee_> superTux
<lee_> 啊哈
<sjd_zeus> 有画面好点的吗？
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: hero of newerth
<lee_> assaultCube
<plusect> <sjd_zeus> assaultcube 你搜一下
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: 其实你给钱买也行，Trine 的话要独立显卡
<liemehoc> 现在对google的https干扰是怎么做到的
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: 我买了就后悔
<sjd_zeus> trine是啥游戏呢
<plusect> 弄ssh时输入break后选择yes/no时我输了别的命令，之后再输break命令就只有输密码但是没提示了，求解
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: 买 humble bundle 上面的也可以
<soiamso> plusect: ssh 到对端后，需要对端有相应的 user,密码， 默认用你本地的名字在对端登录
<lrush> gtalk 有人会用吗？
<zlei> VBox 不能为虚拟电脑 xp 打开一个新任务.
<zlei> lrush: 这个好多人在用啊
 * adam8157 下雨, 晚上吃啥哦... cc roylez_ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 叫啃的鸡
<plusect> 弄ssh时输入break后选择yes/no时我输了别的命令，之后再输break命令就只有输密码。但是在chrome设置完成后无法翻墙，求解
<lrush> Dear zlei ，我里面没有太多好友。以前的好友都在qq上。
<lrush> gtalk
<zlei> lrush: 这个东西经常被黑的。老是链接不上
<zlei> 所有没多少人用
<lrush> 天杀的，
<lrush> 找些开发内核的人加上玩。
<plusect> 话说wine的qq消息盒子读不了啊，只能打开窗口
<soiamso> plusect: 都手机上q 还wine ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 过来公司跟我一起烤串串儿去吧。
<plusect> soiamso 手机懒得打开- -
<adam8157> gfrog: 你竟然还在公司...
<gfrog> adam8157: 苦逼青年实验忙
<adam8157> gfrog: 实验? 搞科研呢啊...
<yunfan> gfrog: 你好久没来了
<zlei> arch 虚拟机不能启动，有高手么
<yunfan> adam8157 今天看到不少纸板家具 很有意思, 感觉可以做出来给经常租房的人用
<nopcall> 有什么办法能让在本机开个端口 让他指向另一个ip的端口么？
<soiamso> zlei: nixos, vagrant....
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，科研
<gfrog> yunfan: hi
<yunfan> gfrog: 最近你去哪了？
<adam8157> yunfan: 品质太低
<yunfan> gfrog: 黑砖窑么
<yunfan> adam8157 什么品质太低？
<gfrog> yunfan: 玩儿消失。
<soiamso> nopcall: 你还是说用例吧，
<adam8157> yunfan: 家具
<yunfan> adam8157 不会阿 蜂窝板很抗压 我跟你上去都没事
<soiamso> zlei: 你的 udev 没开？
<yunfan> 就是要研究防火问题 当然我不抽烟 管他那么多
<zlei> 应该是开了的，u盘可以用
<soiamso> yunfan: 宜家的家居基本垃圾
<zlei> 我现在用systemd 启动
<gfrog> yunfan: 你竟然跟阿蛋研究家具的抗压问题。。。
<yunfan> soiamso: 我感觉到了 我买了一个桌子 很挫
<soiamso> zlei: 高级货，不会，这里upstart
<gfrog> yunfan: adam8157 乃们要搬到一起住嘛？
<soiamso> gfrog: ji qing si yi
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<nopcall> 我有3台电脑A B C 本机A的ip 10.253.35.21 B机在工作室网速快 ip 10.242.22.12 C机只能用网线连接A机
<yunfan> adam8157 还有个可收起来的衣架设计 很不错
<nopcall> 我想让C机通过A连接B
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/4871.html    看这个 soiamso  adam8157
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y 拼图家具 » 设计癖
<nopcall> A机有两个网卡 wlan1 eth0 --wlan1用来上网 eth0用来给C连接
<soiamso> nopcall: 这几个网络之间你确定不是虚拟分割的？
<soiamso> nopcall: 可以架 ssh不？
<nopcall> B机不能开ssh 是win2000的系统 开了CCproxy 端口 8080
<sjd_zeus> torchlight怎么样，你们玩过没
<nopcall> A机平常通过B的8080端口上网 下载都很快
<nopcall> C机怎么样才能用上B的8080端口呢。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我绝对不会买这种东西...
<yunfan> adam8157 这很正常 你的生活理念跟我不一样 我就喜欢能折叠的 可以轻松上路的
<adam8157> yunfan: 我更喜欢不用带东西上路
<soiamso> nopcall: C 能不能使用 A 的网段？
<yunfan> adam8157 我是屌丝命 我住小房子 所以关注省空间你是高帅富 所以dont care
<adam8157> yunfan: 鬼... 我希望租房子的时候屋子里东西越少越好
<yunfan> adam8157 我是一样的 这样我就可以用我自己的来代替 到时候可以收起来
<sjd_zeus> adam8157, 我的家具电器都是自己买的一套，租房子就租空房子
<nopcall> 不能 C只是通过A的eth0分配的ip连接A
<yunfan> 房间里最大的空间浪费项目就算 床
<yunfan> nnd
<sjd_zeus> yunfan, 床必须要大，要可以横着睡的那种
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 只要能收起来就无所谓
<soiamso> nopcall: 把C的流量全导向 ccproxy, socket or http ?
<yunfan> 我刚才量了下我的床 3平方米左右 如果上阿里买蜂窝纸板来坐 大概750g
<nopcall> http
<yunfan> 额 很想弄一个
<nopcall> B是win2000  A和C都是debian
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/2934.html    adam8157 这个房车比较适合你这种成功人士
<adam8157> yunfan: 成功个鬼哦
<yunfan> adam8157 你可以看下那房车 很适合
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> adam8157 lol 很适合你这个成功程度  既是窝居 又可以充当谋生工具
<soiamso> nopcall: A 上 搭一个 http socket 转换， iptable 把 B的tcp流量导向这个socket
<adam8157> yunfan: 没那个体力谋生
<adam8157> =,=
<yunfan> adam8157 怎么可能 干过qa的人 体力是很好的 态度也是很友好的 你看 很适合用车子谋生那个职业
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在你知道我为什么那什么了....
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<nopcall> ..我刚弄好了。。iptable把eth0的接连都转向wlan1. 然后C就能直接打开B的ip了。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 说中文
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<eexpress> adam8157: 莫紧张
 * adam8157 arch月X了 https://www.archlinux.org/news/november-release-of-install-media-available/
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<lrush> 大家都是在那那里，有在上海的吗？
<soiamso> nopcall: 你那个就是nat,
 * adam8157 roylez_ 正在寻找上海机油
<lrush> 机油，
<nopcall> 对了 问下 为什么有些人有名字是红色的 有些是淡黄色的  而我的是白的。。
<lrush> 啊
<yunfan> adam8157 你租房子的时候能找到没有任何家具的？ 我好像找得家具最少的 都有一个床
<soiamso> nopcall: 客户端问题
<cleamoon> yunfan, 有没有家具对租金有影响吗？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 好像是有 如果没有床 似乎可以少算点钱
<adam8157> yunfan: 有床 桌子 柜子
<nopcall> 哦 谢谢解答哈
<yunfan> adam8157 这些设计我越看越喜欢 下回找房子 要找个空的
<cleamoon> yunfan, ...有所有家具一般多少钱？
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/4934.html   还有这个凳子 很省空间
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y 简易工作桌 mastro
<yunfan> cleamoon: 看你怎么定义了  有些带空调 冰箱 洗衣机这些会加点钱的
 * adam8157 买吃的去
<yunfan> 尤其是带空调
<cleamoon> yunfan, 这些都带
<yunfan> 论坛上有人算过 带空调加150-200 不如不带空调 自己买一个 住一年的钱足够了
<cleamoon> yunfan, 你住哪？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 你住帝都？
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我祖父母住帝都。我看看搬家要花多少钱
<yunfan> cleamoon: 额 你父母住国外？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 搬家就几百快 不多的
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我也在国外...
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我倒是关心租金...退休金没多少的...
<yunfan> cleamoon: 好吧 那国外的价格就不知道了 话说在国外不是不用搬家么？ 直接扔家具来着
<cleamoon> yunfan, ...我说的是帝都的价格...
<yunfan> cleamoon: 你想把祖父母的房子租出去？ 我租的单间是2k的 一套房子4k5样子
<cleamoon> yunfan, 那么贵？里面都有什么呀？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 就一个床 一个桌子 一个衣柜
<yunfan> 衣柜还有坏的地方 额
<yunfan> 木地板
<yunfan> 等下 我量下面积
<lrush> 哎，你们都是做什么的。这么琐碎的事情也在谈。
<cleamoon> yunfan, 一间屋子那么多钱...好贵...
<hamo> roylez_: 刚睡醒...
<sjd_zeus> 谁玩HON呢
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕周五又pto了？
<lrush> 都是在IT公司工作吗？
<hamo> lrush: 在酱油公司工作，专职打酱油
<yunfan> cleamoon: 面积是  长4.5m 宽3.5m
<yunfan> cleamoon: 没办法阿 帝都黑阿 再说了 也怪自己阿 干嘛不努力出去嘛
<cleamoon> yunfan, ...各种无语呀...
<lrush> 现在酱油也不太好打。
<cleamoon> yunfan, 出去去哪？
<dwjie> .
<yunfan> cleamoon: 人都是要死的 看开点吧 再说你有什么好无语的 你是业主呢
<yunfan> cleamoon: 去你那么 这样总比在帝都好点
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: 你可以开个private game
<cleamoon> yunfan, 你不会住市中心吧？那么贵...
<sjd_zeus> 我在找游戏呢，找个好玩的人多的，热闹点的
<yunfan> cleamoon: 怎么可能 帝都的市中心在紫禁城 你有钱也租不到阿
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我无语的是租的太便宜了...
<yunfan> cleamoon: 这样 那你更黑
<lrush> 都是北京的主，上海房子便宜。来上海啊。
<lrush> 呵呵
<cleamoon> yunfan, 市中心也可以是东单呀
<yunfan> cleamoon: 我哪有钱住东单
<yunfan> cleamoon: 我是一个单间2k阿 大佬
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我黑什么？我租出整个院子才1800
<yunfan> 卫生间还是共用的 wtf
<yunfan> cleamoon: 额 你说自己租得便宜了？ 我以为你说我这个房间租得便宜
<yunfan> cleamoon:  看来你的中文不太好
<cleamoon> yunfan, 就是听起来好贵...
<cleamoon> yunfan, ......
<yunfan> cleamoon: 你租出去的房子在哪里？
<cleamoon> yunfan, 天桥，德云社旁边
<yunfan> 哪个区阿 我不知道德云社在哪里
<cleamoon> yunfan, 当然，离德云社还有一段距离...
<cleamoon> yunfan, 原宣武
<cleamoon> yunfan, 你知道前门/大栅栏吗？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 附近有公交地铁么
<yunfan> cleamoon: 不知道 帝都空气糟糕 我尽量不出门
<cleamoon> yunfan, 应该有吧
<cleamoon> yunfan, 你总知道东单吧...
<yunfan> cleamoon: 知道
<cleamoon> yunfan, 离东单20min脚程
<yunfan> cleamoon: 哦 那不应该这么便宜 我觉得要加1k
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我要加2.5k...
<yunfan> cleamoon: 随你 你加10k都是你的事 话说你在美国还是加国阿
<cleamoon> yunfan, 在瑞典
<yunfan> cleamoon: 额 那你出去不久把 我知道瑞典也有好多华人移民
<cleamoon> yunfan, 一间屋子2k...你干脆去我家住吧...
<cleamoon> yunfan, 出来很久了，而且这里没多少中国人
<yunfan> cleamoon: 我不喜欢老房子 我是徽州的 小时候住老房子有阴影
<pityonline> adam8157: ssh 到另一台电脑上 git push 时要求输入 id_rsa，直接在那台电脑上 push 倒没问题，知道啥情况吗？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 而且我喜欢木地板 不过我有个同事喜欢 他还曾经想租四合院过 你要愿意租 我可以问问他 他
<adam8157> pityonline: api .gitconfig ?
<cleamoon> yunfan, 有什么阴影呀...?
<adam8157> hamo: 周五去怀柔玩儿了
<hamo> adam8157 PTO？
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我需要租人品可信的
<adam8157> hamo: tb
<pityonline> adam8157: api？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 反正我讨厌老房子 你们这些四合院跟我们徽州民居更是没得比 所以我不会去住这种房子
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntu 升级太慢。。。于是从12.10跳到13.04来了。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392007 nautilus还是升级到了3.6，ubuntu开发者不是说新版的是一种倒退，坚持不升级的嘛 不过确实是，右键无法新建文件，只能新建文件夹。 firefox 升级到17，可是似乎和gracemonkey不兼容还 …
<hamo> adam8157 ...各种好啊各种好...哥苦逼扣了一天腚
<yunfan> cleamoon: 我那个同事人品是很好的 是个山东人
<adam8157> pityonline: push的时候肯定要验证, 除非有api key
<yunfan> cleamoon: 他要搞创业 就是不知道他能住多久而已
<pityonline> adam8157: 我是 ssh 到那台电脑上执行的 push，这样就需要啊？
<cleamoon> yunfan, 我得自己看呀...推荐很难可信的...住多久到无所谓
<pityonline> adam8157: 按理说 ssh 到那台电脑上执行的不都是本地命令吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: keyring什么的吧 不是一个session
 * adam8157 青岛原产地的青啤貌似是好喝一点
<yunfan> cleamoon: 当然你自己看 我又不是中介
<lee_> 啊哈
<lee_> 要喝青啤么？
<cleamoon> yunfan, 你租的房子在哪里——
<cleamoon> ？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 百子湾家园
<cleamoon> yunfan, ...哪里？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 这就是小区了 河对面是四惠地铁站
<yunfan> 再详细就得跟你说楼号了 你得尊重别人隐私
<lee_> ^_^
<lee_> 我是偷窥的
<cleamoon> yunfan, ...其实我问的是哪个城区...不过无所谓了...四惠...好远...
<saimazoon> 我没有房子
<saimazoon> 我住在道路上
<yunfan> en
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，好吧，看来跟本地操作还是有区别的
<byd> 请教在github上怎么合作开发程序，手册太长实在看不下去，指点一下就好
<byd> 我创建个项目，然后别人clone可以获取代码，但是他要如何提交他做的修改呢
<byd> 如何不做配置应该是没有权限修改的吧
<pityonline> byd: 我没干过，不过感觉好像就是要 fork 别人的代码
<yunfan> byd: 让他提pull request
<byd> yunfan: 哦，是在github网站上操作吗
 * flyer1229 中国人
<yunfan> byd: 是的 不过如果他跟阿蛋一样有社交网络排斥的话 可以把他的公钥弄到你的github账户里去
<byd> yunfan: 嗯，明白。谢谢你的回答，我去试试
<lrush> 有钱人啊，
<soiamso> byd: 制作patch 发邮件
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求助， 光盘加载不上呀，具体是这样的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392008 问题真是多呀，哎 已经解决的问题，参考下：首先，我把ubuntu装在一块2.5的硬盘上，usb线连在笔记本，启动项选usb-hdd这样用的。然后呢，之前出个问题，电池！在win7系统里电池不充 …
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 求教，新安装的12.10不知道有没有适合这个版本的快速的源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392010 用的是校园网网通的 统计信息: 发表于 由 lantianribaiyun — 2012-11-03 18:25
<maxupeng> 刚用上unity，很不习惯啊
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Archlinux 2012.10 u盘启动安装到硬盘配置记录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392015 http://sandy.is-programmer.com/posts/36189.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 sandylaw — 2012-11-03 19:15
<maxupeng> 囧，1204一会儿就弹出一个错误报告，怎么解？
<imadper> maxupeng: 删了, 装回windows.
<leesure> 狠
<imadper> leesure: 有啥狠的. 本来就不适合用.
<leesure> 你用什么系统？
<imadper> leesure: xp
<leesure> 哦，咋不换win7/8耍耍
<imadper> 不会..
<imadper> 我的这个系统还是去电脑城安装的呢...
<imadper> Destine: 你的cloak挺不错的.
<leesure> imader: 你不会是搞硬件研发的吧
<imadper> leesure: 不是搞开发的.
<imadper> leesure: 为啥去掉我的一个字母?
<imadper> 不开心!
<yunfan> imadper: 你老婆不是开发的么？
<imadper> yunfan: 我老婆不是画画的吗?
<yunfan> imadper: 不是游戏类的么 应该也算开发阿
<imadper> yunfan: 我不是当时还问你们要不要美工的嘛?
<imadper> yunfan: 美工也算开发?
<leesure> imadper: 哈哈 不好意思
<imadper> yunfan: 游戏原画之类的...
<yunfan> imadper: 那你以为 developing country是 开发者国家？
<imadper> yunfan: developing 不是开发者的意思.
<imadper> yunfan: 开发中的意思.
<Destine> imadper, thanks.
<yunfan> imadper: 你老婆就是开发者
<imadper> Destine: :)
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<imadper> qiao: 早.
<imadper> qiaozqjhs这个名字挺傻的.
<yunfan> imadper: 据说现在中关村没几家店了？
<imadper> yunfan: 没去过... 你要买啥?
<yunfan> imadper: 你不是说你配电脑么
<imadper> yunfan: 哦.
<imadper> yunfan: 我都给忘了...
<imadper> yunfan: 啥时候说的来的?
<yunfan> imadper: 就在刚才 也许对你来说是上次开机
<imadper> yunfan: 我电脑昨天回家开开就没关....
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 早.
<qiao> imadper:  ...
<hamo_ssl> adam8157:  这网络质量太差了，上个webchat都得加ssh
<yunfan> imadper: 我说的不是你的电脑 是你的碳脑 碳水化合物驱动的
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 大象早
<qiao> imadper: 这个是我初中时候的。。。然后一直懒得改。。。
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 蛤蟆_色色佬
<imadper> qiao: .
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 在持续几天我就准备买ssh了...
<imadper> yunfan: .
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 钱给我，我的号借你用
<imadper> adam8157: 校招什么时候结束你知道吗?
<hamo_ssl> imadper: adam8157 你们校招结束了？
<adam8157> imadper: no idea
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 那我周一去问问hr去
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 有主了？
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 没呢.
<hamo_ssl> imadper: ...
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 你准备去oracle了？
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 我都没投...
 * adam8157 同型号x230, amazon比京东便宜六百
<imadper> adam8157: 该电了... 只认tp?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 啧啧...壕，已经开始准备买脑了？
<imadper> adam8157: 不过我现在也不喜欢nec了, 那帮鬼子给reproducer不给全了!
<yunfan> imadper: 日本人还是不错的
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 看来你死心塌地给蛋蛋当机油了？
<imadper> adam8157: 你要看分辨率.
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 滚粗!
<qiao> imadper: 娃受刺激了。。。
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 错了吧... 当机油的是你吧?!
<imadper> qiao: ... ?
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 当然不是... 看看而已
<imadper> yunfan: 不了解...
<qiao> imadper: 要不下周咱两换换。。。
<imadper> qiao: 不了. 那天, adam8157说看懂你的邮件了.
<imadper> qiao: LOL
<imadper> qiao: 我现在剩下的bug都是不能验证的.
<qiao> adam8157: 让您为难了。。。
<imadper> qiao: adam8157   LOL
 * imadper LOL
<adam8157> qiao: 意思很好懂, 只是语法错误太多...
 * hamo_ssl 不明觉厉
<imadper> 不行了, 我笑喷了
<qiao> adam8157: 要不，最近在学习中。。。
<qiao> adam8157: :D
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 你今天干啥了?
<imadper> 笔记本很少有高分屏的呀... adam8157
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 睡觉....
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 我在你们小区看见了个漂亮的萌妹子
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 今天
<yunfan> imadper: 现在平板的分辨率都超过笔记本了
<yunfan> imadper: 看nexus 10
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 这大下雨天的不睡觉真是浪费了
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯, 1366x768
<imadper> yunfan: 早就超了...
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 你要电话了？
<imadper> adam8157: 至少1600*900我才考虑.
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 没有啊
<imadper> hamo_ssl: adam没那胆子.
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 没要电话你说这个没意义啊！
<imadper> 拍照没?
<imadper> 没图你说个XX.
<onlylove> 我恨死这天气了
<adam8157> imadper: 要是mba出了视网膜的, 我就抛弃thinkpad =,=
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: retina哪好？
<imadper> onlylove: 我全身湿透了回家的.
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 看看也是好的嘛, 比你在家睡觉, 自家楼下的妹子都没注意到 好
<onlylove> 什么MBA，MBP出个好点的机器就成
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 湿身了？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩.
<yunfan> adam8157 肯定会出的 而且肯定会出触摸的 库克的原则跟乔布斯刚好反过来
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 死蛤蟆! 滚粗!
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 你来我们小区干嘛？
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 湿身事小，淋病事大啊
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 这么说吧, 看完高分屏, 你基本忍受不了低分屏了就
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 理发
<adam8157> yunfan:  触屏? 讨厌触屏的pc
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 那你还真严重呀.
 * adam8157 不是讨厌, 是恨
<yunfan> adam8157 有触摸又不会取消键盘 你这人真挫 多一个feature不好么
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 对啊，这个我知道，所以我一直告诫自己不要去看retina的电脑...
<imadper> 1600*900的ips或者pva就够了. cc adam8157 hamo_ssl
<imadper> 不过不会有厂家会在笔记本上用pva.
<yunfan> 以我的视力  rethina没意义
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 我对高分屏真的没爱啊...没需求啊...就码码代码...要那么高分辨率干嘛？ cc adam8157
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦, 可以当吹风机的电脑呢? 可以当微波炉的电脑呢?
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 你都看低画质的av...
 * adam8157 feature? bug吧
<imadper> adam8157: 这个高级... 我最多见过能摊鸡蛋的电脑...
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 现在的微波炉其实都是电脑...看你怎么定义电脑这个东西了
<yunfan> adam8157 那个也要等续航上去再说
<adam8157> imadper: 1366*768 12.5寸的ips也就凑合吧
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 看av?不看，一般来真的
<yunfan> adam8157 你这食古不化的人 不过正如你开始用智能机一样 将来你还是会lose的
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 你看的都是同志av.
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 你应该cc linus
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 不过不喜欢ips, 黑不下去.
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 优酷上有ted了...赶紧去搞个种子在离线上看
 * adam8157 lag 好大
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 早看完了
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 刚我就觉得你的lag大. 你说话, 都是三句一起蹦出来.
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: ...
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 离线上有了？
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: avfun什么的
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 我大概给6分, 不推荐看
<imadper> 我lag0无压力... 难道说你们用的联通.
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 不信...我要自己看
<yunfan> imadper: 没工作 lag是负数也不行
 * adam8157 我这里2M的宽带3个人用啊混蛋
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 不知道哪里有工作...
<yunfan> 我20M  sorry
<onlylove> 比我这用3G的强啊……
<imadper> adam8157: 还不升级20MB光纤? 一样的价格.
 * hamo_ssl 长宽的飘过...
<adam8157_away> imadper: 这边不lag
<yunfan> imadper: 他喜欢nokia 没办法
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji.
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<adam8157_away> imadper: 房东一直没去申请换光纤
<hamo_ssl> adam8157_away: 节操呢、
<adam8157_away> hamo_ssl: 唉
<imadper> adam8157_away: 催他呀
<hamo_ssl> adam8157_away: avfan哪有泰迪熊？
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 你offlineimap配置中的nametrans = lambda foldername: re.sub('^\[Gmail\]/', '', foldername)是做什么用的？
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 短硬
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> qinglingquan: strip掉[Gmail]
<void1> lua
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 短影
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 本地目录不要那个, 看着难看
<imadper> adam8157_away: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.cBhs8F&id=13708214533   13寸 1600*900 镁铝合金.
<hamo_ssl>  adam8157 看短影不幸福啊！
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Asus/华硕 UX31KI2677E I7/高分屏/ZENBOOK笔记本电脑超级本 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<qinglingquan> adam8157:哦，明白了，谢谢
<adam8157> qinglingquan: np
<adam8157> imadper: 粉色...
<imadper> adam8157: 谁让你买粉色了!
<adam8157> imadper: 这价格, 我肯定不考虑
<imadper> adam8157: 这已经是高端了... 壕果然与众不同...
<yunfan> 先生，有没有兴趣看看SA-7肩射防空导弹？中国制，过时的型号，用在现代军事战机上或许不行，不过打打商业客机还是挺不错的。850美元而已，等于是送给你了
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_ssl> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<yunfan> 华硕的那个 三机合一很厉害
<jusss> ...
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 壕，建议去买歼31，刚出的，还热乎呢
<yunfan> padphone来着
<leesure> 呢个本子配置真好
 * adam8157 宁肯花6666买个x230 外加999买个扩展坞 外加买个显示器
 * yunfan 土豪思维 岂是屌丝可比
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 那飞机又小又笨
<jusss> adam8157: 扩展坞干啥用的
<adam8157> jusss: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.vjgBna&id=16717987281&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Thinkpad T430 L520 L420 T530 x230 扩展坞 底座0A65695-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> jusss: 用来插串口的.
 * yunfan padphone又没有全球限量 再说了 也没x230那样镶金镶钻
 * adam8157 方便把笔记本变成台式机
<jusss> imadper: 插串口?不知道。啥是串口。。。
<yunfan> 我虽然有些语言天赋，但我很快发现美金、第纳尔、德拉克马、卢布、卢比和英镑更具有说服力
<mayli> jusss: USART
<leesure> 瞬间石化了
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 扩展乌上面连个串口都没有了?! 那还有个屁用....
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§ 求升級gmlive能夠支持 f17 f18的
<adam8157> imadper: 这个确实很不爽
<yunfan> imadper: usb的s 你觉得是什么？
<adam8157> serial
<imadper> yunfan: 傻.
<onlylove> jusss: rs232
<yunfan> adam8157 可以买个我那种usb转串口 你见过的
<adam8157> yunfan: 我有
<imadper> yunfan: 有了, 不爽...
<leesure> CyrusYzGTt：what？
<yunfan> adam8157 当时你不是说我那个芯片更gaoji么
<imadper> yunfan: 我用usb2rs232来输出终端失败了.. 不知道是不是芯片的原因.
<adam8157> yunfan: 忘了, 可能是...
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 我办了单芯片的借记卡和信用卡
<mayli> adam8157: hl340
<imadper> adam8157: 1个 USB 3.0 端口，5个 USB 2.0 端口  ,1个 VGA 端口；1个DVI, 1个Displayport  有用吗>
<yunfan> imadper: 大概是芯片太便宜了 这是阿蛋说的
<imadper> yunfan: 有可能...
<adam8157> imadper: 方便变成台式机
<imadper> yunfan: 用那个接受就可以.
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§ ..認錯人，， 以爲你是 那個 gmlive的父母監護人
<yunfan> imadper: 用是有一点 不过这种东西很容易过时  比如现在应该配usb3.0 加供电了  所以那个价格很坑爹
<leesure> CyrusYzGTt：额，我是打酱油的
<imadper> adam8157: 外接五个显示器?
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§ ..強烈鄙視你
<imadper> yunfan: 等新的扩展乌出来吧.
<adam8157> imadper: 只是省掉拿去办公室或者拿回家时的那一通插拔而已
<leesure> CyrusYzGTt = = 这也行？
<imadper> adam8157: 那你得买两个扩展乌...
<yunfan> imadper: 等厂商永远等不到的 这就是为何现在kickstarter上收欢迎的项目都是硬件一样 硬件厂商太2了
<imadper> adam8157: 壕的思想果然前卫.
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§ 誰讓你用這個比較類似的nick
<adam8157> imadper: 在家就凑合
<imadper> yunfan: ..
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<leesure> CyrusYzGTt 我……
<imadper> adam8157: 你们z系列, 有专门测vmm的吗?
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 壕...建议买最NB的台式机加最NB的旅行箱
 * yunfan 不卖军火打自己的国家就不能算是真正的国际军火商
<adam8157> imadper: 会跑
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 这样就可以拖着走了
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§  好吧，看在你相似的nick份上，只要你給我用一年的ssh就暫時原諒你
<mayli> yunfan: 量产起来都没有人买
<yunfan> mayli: 不见得 有的东西还是有人买
<leesure> CyrusYzGTt 拜托……我是新人啊？！
<hamo_ssl> test
<leesure> 有木有这么不讲里啊？
<kk> hamo_ssl, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<mayli> yunfan: 量太小了，适合hack＆diy，不适合量产
<yunfan> adam8157 去买个miniitx的板子自己配 再找人用3d打印机给你打印个核实的外科
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ，， 我要 黑洞炸彈，， 小說那個可以製造黑洞的武器
<yunfan> mayli: bullshit
<mayli> yunfan: good luck
<leesure> best wishes
<yunfan> 阿蛋果然是土豪 这个asus的开口就是11k+
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji.
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§ 哼，你以爲你是結婚上的新人就了不起麼，
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: gaoji
<jusss> 扩展坞很贵吗
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu终端打开后最小化久不见了怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392018 ubuntu终端也就是CTRL+ALT+T 打开后最小化久不见了怎么办，我想查看下载的进度看不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ysysdzz — 2012-11-03 11:41
<adam8157> yunfan: 我又买不起, 那是土壕 imadper 给我看看而已的
<hamo_ssl> jusss: 价格不重要，关键是壕的心态和想法
<imadper> jusss: 1k左右.
<leesure> CyrusYzGTt 对能否结婚表示压力极大……
<imadper> adam8157: 说我是壕都没人信....
<jusss> imadper: 好贵。。。
<yunfan> adam8157 你扩展坞就要1k多的人 你跟我装什么屌丝 何况你还有镶钻限量版的x230
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 我信
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 你又不是人
<adam8157> yunfan: YY而已
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 你换本子了？！
<jusss> hamo_ssl: 我要是壕的话，先整套苹果
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 滚粗！
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 看他知道那么多发烧的东西就知道了
<hamo_ssl> jusss: 苹果三袋么？
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 没.. YY呢
<jusss> hamo_ssl: 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 而且, 什么叫换, 我只有公司的电脑
<imadper> adam8157: 我啥都不知道.. 只知道 hamo_ssl 很gaoji
<hamo_ssl> gfrog_studying: 基蛙你肥来啦？
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: SY强身，YY强国
<yunfan> 与梦中情人结婚的最大坏处，就是有一天她会突然变成现实
<gfrog_studying> hamo_ssl: 滚粗
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§ 好吧， 繼續鄙視你，不聊了，。看小說去，。 然後看AV
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: sign，我就说公司为毛会突然给你换本子呢。。。
<hamo_ssl> CyrusYzGTt: AV少看...
<leesure> CyrusYzGTt...上IRC很郁闷……
 * gfrog_studying 屌丝只能趁着本子在保换风扇玩儿。
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 你们啥时候给配x1啊？
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 恩, 少看. hamo_ssl 就是前车之鉴.
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_ssl§ ,,無聊，鬱悶，想自殺，看AV轉移注意力
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 没有x1.
<CyrusYzGTt> leesure§ 嗯
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 短期内都不会有了.
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 你转正了？
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 罢工
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 没呢... 没hc, 留不下了.
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 你咋不罢工....
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 不发X1不给验bug
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 那还在这混毛，赶紧学hamo去度娘
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 我我x220用啊
<yunfan> 话说我的ac100装了ubuntu 那个 armhf的版本以后 速度快多了
<yunfan> 现在已经是可用级别了
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 擦! 别提bug! 我一周去了四次机房!!!
<hamo_ssl> gfrog_studying: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 好吧
<yunfan> 看来以前的arm真是坑爹
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 所谓的没hc都是假象。
<hamo_ssl> gfrog_studying: 度娘只要纯爷们，不要 imadper 这个基佬
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 我们组一个实习生依旧走了.
<gfrog_studying> hamo_ssl: 那你怎么进去的！？
<hamo_ssl> gfrog_studying: 我是纯爷们啊
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 你进去了, 就可以跟各种纯爷们gaoji了~!
<imadper> gfrog_studying: ^^
<jusss> imadper: 你要被rh kick了?
<yunfan> hamo_ssl: 就是因为你进去了 所以接受了教训
<gfrog_studying> hamo_ssl: 谁信？！ adam8157 imadper
<imadper> jusss: 我本来就没进rh嘛.
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 是kick还是kickban啊？
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 不是信不信的问题, 是 hamo_ssl 本来就是homo.
<hamo_ssl> imadper: 祝你被rh kickban
<imadper> hamo_ssl: ban了
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 他这是典型的防卫心理
<imadper> hamo_ssl: 没事. 哥不怕.
<mayli> yunfan: ram=?
<jusss> imadper: 那rh不是变相的廉价的利用了你的劳动力。。。
 * adam8157 明天可能下雪, 我还要起早去上课
<wjthzq> :-S
<imadper> jusss: 能把变相两个字去掉吗?
<yunfan> mayli: ?
 * gfrog_studying 刚刚融科物业跑上来转了一圈儿，说是有火警。 adam8157 
 * adam8157 我们组想招实习生写文档, 搞tcms
 * gfrog_studying 然后去 imadper 工位上转了一圈儿
<yunfan> adam8157 不可能 今天下的这雨 明天不大可能
<hamo_ssl> gfrog_studying: 你不会是在办公室看X片呢吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 0_0
<mayli> yunfan: ram size=? 硬件X加速？
<jusss> imadper: 好吧，就是廉价的利用了你的劳动力
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 啥价？
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 啥? ?? ???
<yunfan> mayli: 大概是把
<adam8157> hamo_ssl: 实习生嘛, 统一价
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 跟我有个毛关系...
<gfrog_studying> hamo_ssl: X人X心啊
<hamo_ssl> adam8157: 那不去....
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 说是你那出的火警。
<yunfan> 我靠 我想android平板搞的一个支架 居然又被ipad周边厂商给搞出来了 http://www.shejipi.com/7494.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y 大蜘蛛iPhone/iPad支架 » 设计癖
<imadper> gfrog_studying: ... 点解?
 * adam8157 afk 看冰与火之歌去了
<mayli> adam8157: 不知道啥是tcms
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 我在办公室里屁都没有.
 * yunfan 我看是去冰火了
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 你说你在桌儿上放啥了？
<hamo_ssl> yunfan: +65535
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 几本书, 一个枕头, 没了.
 * mayli 冰与火之歌=一堆欧美男女OOXX的故事
 * gfrog_studying 消失
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 真有火警?
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 误报啦，有火警我早闪了
 * hamo_ssl afk 洗刷刷去
<imadper> gfrog_studying: .... 也是... 你需要水.
<gjp> ...
<imadper> bluezd: 早.
<bluezd> imadper: 晚上好
<imadper> bluezd: ..
<gjp> 有人用offlineimap吗？
<jusss> mayli: 我今天刚看了冰与火之歌的第一卷开头，里面提到的七帝是啥
<jusss> 还有一个叫莎拉的女的
<adam8157> bluezd: 早
<bluezd> adam8157: 晚上好
<bluezd> adam8157: 一会儿看球吗
<mayli> jusss: 好像就是一个特别NB的神，不了解具体情况
<adam8157> bluezd: 看啊 看范佩西 哈哈
<mayli> jusss: 我只看ooxx那部分
<jusss> adam8157: 冰与火之歌里面有叫莎拉的吗
<imadper`> .
<jusss> mayli: 有美女吗
<yqjiangxin> jusss 其实冰与火之歌里面的开头实体书里面是没有的，是做电子书的弄错了
<adam8157> bluezd: http://v.sports.163.com/yc/live/room1.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 英超直播,英超视频直播(2012-2013赛季)_英超直播_网易体育
<adam8157> jusss: 不记得
<jusss> yqjiangxin: 那个七帝不是冰与火之歌里面的?
<mayli> jusss: 我看欧美的女人，感觉长得都差不多＆
 * adam8157 还是看詹俊吧
<yqjiangxin> jusss：对的 书里面是没有这个人的
<jusss> adam8157: 据说冰与火之歌里有个很萌的小正太
<adam8157> jusss: 布兰
<bluezd> adam8157: 哪有英文解说， sina 詹俊和张璐
 * adam8157 我擦!!!!!  詹俊怎么长这个样子!!!
<adam8157> bluezd: sopcast
<jusss> yqjiangxin: 那有七帝的那本书叫啥
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 拔硬盘的时候应该选择安全移除还是卸载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392021 以前问过这个问题，但是没有人回答，所以再问一次试试看。 这两个选项有什么区别？我的移动硬盘应该用哪个？如果是U盘呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 西加贝贝 — 2012-11-03 20:31
 * mayli 这里有女生么？
<yqjiangxin> jusss： 其实只是一短篇  你看得就是完整的啊
 * gfrog_studying 擦，雨下大了。
<ofan> mayli: imadper`
<imadper`> of
<imadper`> ofan: ?
<leesure> gfrog_studying：哪里？
 * bluezd 今天一天没出门
<imadper`> bluezd: 那你运气好.
<imadper`> bluezd: 我出去了, 雨很大.
<leesure> imadper` 没有雪？
<bluezd> adam8157: 我靠，詹俊怎么长这个样子 。。。。。。
<imadper`> leesure: 还没.
<leesure> 好吧 imadper`
<adam8157> bluezd: 我很震惊
<bluezd> adam8157: 我也很震惊，你开虚拟机看的？
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯 无插件版 一会儿卡一下
<bluezd> adam8157: 注册个新浪微博，就可以不用开虚拟机了
<bluezd> imadper`: 貌似晚上雨才下大的吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 不用, 有无插件的地址, 但是偶尔卡一下
<imadper`> bluezd: 我七点才回来..
<adam8157> bluezd: http://kandian.com/p/1102604030.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 3日20:30直播英超第10轮 阿森纳VS曼联(詹俊 张路解说) 直播 看点-不知看点啥，一起找看点
<jusss> adam8157: 那个布兰是不是有点女性化
 * yunfan 无聊 我继续看 clojure 晚上看 莱博维兹的赞歌 heng 
<adam8157> jusss: hell not
<jusss> adam8157: 不懂。。。不过感觉真的很漂亮
<ofan> no*
<adam8157> jusss: 那是电视剧...
<jusss> adam8157: 我还看过他演的一部电影，觉醒，当时是看Rebecca Hall这个文艺女的电影时看过这部电影
<jusss> 恋爱学分 致命魔术 午夜巴塞罗那
<jusss> 金刚狼大战蝙蝠侠，哈哈
<imadper`> jusss: 更想看: hama大战homo
<imadper`> jusss: 剧情是: 从对抗到融合.
<jusss> 还有与和matt一起演心灵捕手的那个本一起演的城中大盗
<jusss> imadper`: 奇葩的后缀
<jusss> imadper`: 你应该`imadper`
<jusss> 貌似现在欧美电影里流行雀斑呀
<jusss> 女明星脸上的雀斑都不遮盖了，哇咔咔
<dwjie> google go lang
<dwjie> http://www.csdn.net/article/2012-11-01/2811380-Go-in-Google
<kk> dwjie ⇪ ti: Rob Pike：走进Go语言-CSDN.NET
<soiamso> dwjie: vala
<yunfan> adam8157 你的手机来了 【超低端1.8寸诺基亚109手机发布，售价260元！】双核当道、四核盛行的今天，@诺基亚 发布了一款“破天荒”的手机：采用T9物理键盘，1.8寸128x160的TFT显示屏，16MB机身存储，支持32GB的microSD扩展，可通过Xpress浏览器上网，可待机33天，售价仅260元！——网友评论：也许只有这款手机才能拯救诺基亚！
<mntcdrommnt> 我在在这里
<mayli> yunfan: no java?
<yunfan> mayli: 不可能
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 个人使用心得 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392023 Lubuntu 12.04.1 Lubuntu软件管理中心实在难用,经常崩溃.希望改进. 谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2012-11-03 21:14
<wjthzq> 命令不是更方便
<whi5key> 对新手不方便
<wjthzq> 说的也是，不过用久了，我倒是习惯了命令，不然有时系统出错，看不出错在哪，
<wjthzq> 是个人用system时的体会，
<wjthzq> systemd
<whi5key> 新手表示，俺们不知道自己需要什么，但是翻翻软件中心，就突然有感觉了
<AK_47> 问下meta键是哪个 ？
<wjthzq> 好像是微软那个标示
<AK_47> wjthzq, ?
<whi5key> win?control（Ctrl）, shift（Shift）, Mod1 (Alt), Mod2 (NumLock), Mod3 (C      apsLock), Mod4（Windows徽标键）, Mod5 (Scroll)
<wjthzq> 键盘上不是有个微软视窗键嘛。就是它
<whi5key> win键
<AK_47> 试了下，不是
<wjthzq> 看来我表达的不太清楚
<whi5key> alt试试
<AK_47> ESC和alt都可以
<panda-z> meta键是mac的
<AK_47> emacs里面
<leesure> 一般电脑的键盘没有这个键 类似于Ctrl Alt Shift之类的功能键，只是很多键盘上都没有这个键，sun的键盘上好像有，是菱形的（在部分键盘上用Alt键代替）
<whi5key> 哎  用emacs的买个hhkb pro吧
<wjthzq> 记得以前玩3D桌面时，我用过这个键的，是win键
<Freebuilder> 那那样的键盘有 Alt 不？
<AK_47> leesure, 是用esc还是alt?
<AK_47> 代替
<whi5key> 应该有吧
<leesure> AK_47 试试alt吧
<qinglingquan> alt
<whi5key> 小心小拇指残废啊
<AK_47> leesure, 我试了，都可以
<leesure> 额，那就都行呗……
<AK_47> 还有ret键
<leesure> whi5key 哈哈 你已经深有体会了么？
<AK_47> 是enter?
<AK_47> 为什么要用这么奇怪的表示？
<AK_47> hello?
<whi5key> world!
<deepen099> test
<leesure> kitty
<kk> deepen099, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<AK_47> 今天网速很慢
<deepen099> 我是新手，刚用IRC
<AK_47> 奇葩的长城宽带
<AK_47> 一点不好用
<wjthzq> 小乡村的电信2M表示还行
<deepen099> 可以用联通的啊 现在很便宜的样子
<AK_47> deepen099, how much?
<_____aaaa> who 在线？
<leesure> 中国移动的WLAN很伤……
<wjthzq> 本屌们这里被电信垄断啦
<deepen099> 好像我有同学用4M 180半年
<wjthzq> 而且一个村还只有24个端口，过了就没有啦，村里可是四五百户人家呀就24的蛋口，
<deepen099> 我们学校以前只有电信 现在都有了
<yunfan> AK_47: 我这宽带通 20M
<yunfan> 我家里有电信20M 那个给力
<wjthzq> 4M的己经不错啦，关键是没有给你缩水
<wjthzq> 以前还在深圳时用过4M 的，两人同时用，速度爆快
<wjthzq> 现在家里一同学也是4M 的，试了下，明显缩了不少水的，到了晚上时，看个优酷还卡
<deepen099> 那个Ping timeout:XXX seconds是什么意思啊？
<deepen099> 那表示发生了什么事情？
<wjthzq> 表示你网络超时
<whi5key> 这里好像很少有人提问啊，老外那里一直在shuaping
<whi5key> 刷屏
<deepen099> 哦
<leesure> whi5key 鸟语有鸭梨，果断打酱油
<CyrusYzGTt> 有誰有 http://linux.cn/article-906-1.html 不想註冊
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: WPS For Linux Alpha6 版发布 - 开源新闻 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  卜咚
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ？？
<micheal_>  
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 撲街？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 討厭這麼2的錯別字
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 撲街？失身么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 沒啥，， 別打擾我看小說，現在看到 女媧跟 三清在 XXOO
<yqjiangxin> ....
<imadper`> 仆街... 粗口.
<CyrusYzGTt> 呵呵
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不乖
<lwh_> 请问我的gedit打开txt文件乱码，然后用论坛上的那个命令解决 ，但出现了bash: gsettings: 未找到命令  这个问题 ，请问应该怎么解决？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, 一邊去畫圈圈
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • IBM t60笔记本电脑安装了Ubuntu 10.4播放MP3破音如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392028 Rhythmbox 和VLC播放器都一样，播放MP3音乐破，听在线音乐也一样，看视频音质也不好，如何解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 actyj — 2012-11-03 22:01
<jerry_> .t
<wjthzq> 记得好像要在alsamixer里面调个啥玩意的，专治破音
<imadper> wjthzq: 静音就行了
<wjthzq> 忘了，我的小黑，次次装好，就是正常
 * adam8157 这几天网络差得要死啊!!!
<jerry1> 有谁研究过openvpn
<jerry1> ？
<jerry1> adam8157:怎么回事？
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> kk: 好
<leesure> what
<jerry1> kk: 之前那个robot哪里去了？
<kk> jerry1, 机器人去哪里，发生了什么事？  ㍮ 
<jusss> jerry1: 哪个机器人
<jerry1> jusss: 之前这个聊天室有个机器人，可以查询天气什么的。
<jusss> jerry1: 不记得有这么个bot
<jusss> jerry1: 它的nick你还记得不
<jerry1> jusss: 去年过年之前还有呢
<jerry1> jusss: 好久没来了，忘记了
<AK_47> Jekyll, 怎么了？
<AK_47> 我只会用，没研究过。
<imadper> 斯巴达一来, 网都卡了...
<yhl> 第一次使用
<yhl> 试一下
<AK_47> xmms2停止开发了吗？一年没更新了
<yhl> list #ubuntu-cn
<cleamoon> 怎么从一个网站上抓下所有图片？
<imadper> cleamoon: 写爬虫或者用插件.
<cleamoon> imadper, 什么插件——
<cleamoon> ？
<imadper> cleamoon: downThemALL
<cleamoon> imadper, 那个做不到吧
<imadper> cleamoon: 屁不行, 我都做过
<imadper> cleamoon: 哦, 你说网站呀...
<imadper> cleamoon: 我错了.
<imadper> cleamoon: 我以为网页.
<imadper> cleamoon: 那就自己写爬虫吧.
<cleamoon> imadper, 嗯，整个网站
<cleamoon> imadper, 怎么写——
<cleamoon> ？
<imadper> cleamoon: 自己去网上搜吧.
<cleamoon> imadper, 网上搜的每一个能用的...
<imadper> cleamoon: 你都搜到啥了?
<imadper> cleamoon: wget写个爬虫不是挺好用的嘛?
<cleamoon> imadper, 就是wget的爬虫
<onlylove> 能指定图片的大小分辨率什么的么
<cleamoon> imadper, wget -A jpg -r -m -p -k -np
<cleamoon> imadper, 这样的
<onlylove> 比方说只要大于640×480的
<imadper> cleamoon: 不行就自己改吧...
<imadper> onlylove: 不行吧...
<cleamoon> imadper, 怎么改？
<imadper> cleamoon: 哪里不行了,  看man wget 来改呗.
<cleamoon> imadper, 就是递归不了几层...很快就结束了...用无限递归选项也没用
<imadper> cleamoon: 你-m了就是下载整个站呀...
<imadper> cleamoon: 还指定递归干嘛...
<imadper> cleamoon: 我不知道wget具体怎么写, 我只用perl写过爬种子的爬虫. 不过后来人家都跟我说, wget写起来容易很多.
<imadper> cleamoon: 不过, 我看wget的爬虫没你写的那么简单的吧.. http://blog.yikuyiku.com/?p=1296
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 我写过最简单的爬虫–wget爬虫 | 陈钢的博客
<cleamoon> imadper, 我不需要一个完整的爬虫呀
<imadper> cleamoon: 你也可以下载整个网站, 然后用find命令挑出所有的图片.
<imadper> 然后把剩下的删了.
<cleamoon> imadper, 试了，整个网站都下不下来
<imadper> cleamoon: 有工具的吧.
<sandylaw> 大家好
<kk> sandylaw, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<sandylaw> 哈哈
<cleamoon> imadper, 用工具不就不好玩了
<sandylaw> 我用archlinux
<imadper> cleamoon: ..................wget不是工具...
<sandylaw> -help
<sandylaw> --help
<sandylaw> 怎麽都走裏
<sandylaw> 聊天室太安静里
<etby> wan an
<leesure> 很晚了 睡了
<cu> is somebody here???
<cu> i have reinstall my arch, and now there i just work in the console
<cu> without X.....
<cu> it's so dan teng
<onlylove> it's too late
<lwh_> it's time to sleep
<onlylove> go to sleep and ask your question tomorrow
<cu> holp not a bot
<cu> i have no question, i just mao pao
<cu> 冒泡。。。。。
<cu> ¹ok, go to bed.....bye, everyone ^_^
<microcai> hi
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<qinglingquan> :)
<dwjie> <dwjie> http://www.csdn.net/article/2012-11-01/2811380-Go-in-Google
<dwjie> <kk> dwjie ⇪ ti: Rob Pike：走进Go语言-CSDN.NET  [21:01]
<dwjie> ERC> .
<kk> dwjie ⇪ ti: Rob Pike：走进Go语言-CSDN.NET
<dwjie> .
<cleamoon>  有什么好的新闻组分享一下吗？
<cleamoon> http://wawawia.com/posts/556/19477S.jpg
<cleamoon> http://wawawia.com/posts/B5D/19449S.jpg
<kk>  06:47
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-04
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Elementary OS无线网络搜索不到，pppoe拨号连接失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392047 刚装的发现明明和ubuntu一样，却无法联网 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntoo1993 — 2012-11-04 8:41
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大神们，看看，这到底是什么操作系统？？太酷了，求告知 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392048 2.png 4.png 5.png 6.png 7.png 8.png 9.png 10.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2012-11-04 9:32
<fffff> iron man?
<ggenio> 大家好～
<kk> ggenio, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<qiao> morning ~
<ggenio> 最近内核升级很频繁亚，都3.6.5了
<ffff_> 有用irssi的吗，突然连不上了
<roylez_> ffff_: lol
<roylez_> ffff_: 毫无压力
<roylez_> ffff_: irc.freenode.net  port 7000   use_ssl yes
<roylez_> ffff_: ssl_verify=no
<jack77213> irssi的显示的中文是乱码，在那里调成UTF-8？
<roylez_> jack77213: recode_out_default_charset = "UTF-8"
<roylez_> jack77213: recode_fallback = "GBK"
<roylez_> jack77213: recode_autodetect_utf8 = "yes"
<roylez_> jack77213: recode_transliterate = "yes"
<roylez_> jack77213: recode = "yes"
<ggenio> roylez_: Is this working on Weechat Client?
<roylez_> ggenio: weechat不用
<roylez_> ggenio: 不知道
<ggenio> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> ggenio: 你用这货找到过炮友没？
<ggenio> roylez_: 我不知道irssi还有此用途
<ofan> \rs: ping
<wangguohao> 我也用的irssi
<roylez_> ggenio: weechat不是微信么
<ggenio> roylez_: OMG~
<roylez_> ggenio: 多google啊。。。
<roylez_> ggenio: lol
<ofan> weechat >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> irssi
<wangguohao> what ？
<\rs> ofan: pong
<ffff_> 诡异..删掉~/.irssi/config 又可以用了
<dwjie> emacs erc .
<adam8157> roylez_: gaoji, 还能recode
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫难道没有这设置？
<adam8157> roylez_: 木有
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然是笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 没啥用啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在我看不到乱码了，新手发gbk的，我都能看到
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在我手机装了个daemon，短信什么的都libnotify到笔记本上弹出了
<adam8157> roylez_: 要不要这么高级...
<roylez_> adam8157: 来个短信什么的，不用把手从键盘挪开就能看了
<roylez_> adam8157: 换手机吧，壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 等发家致富了就买个nexus 3
<adam8157> roylez_: 等发家致富了就买个nexus 4
<roylez_> adam8157: 随便在smzdm上找个几百块的android就好了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 三儿子死儿子的，有毛用
<adam8157> roylez_: 新系统啊
<wangguohao> 虚拟终端的字符到哪里配置？
<wangguohao> 我telnet到人家网站是乱码
<roylez_> adam8157: 有毛用，再新的系统，也比不过meego，再新的系统，也得用老的app
<roylez_> wangguohao: 人家的是gbk或者big5的，你用的utf8
<roylez_> wangguohao: 试试 luit telnet xxxx
<wangguohao> 可是 到哪里改呢？
<wangguohao> roylez_: luit是什么？
<roylez_> wangguohao: 转utf8的
<wangguohao> roylez_: zsh: command not found: luit
<wangguohao> 你看
<wangguohao> roylez_: 不是改配置文件吗/
<roylez_> wangguohao: 这算是 xorg 的一个小工具，你看看xorg相应的util包你装了没
<wangguohao> roylez_:有的
<roylez_> wangguohao: luit -encoding gbk telnet 202.113.16.117
<roylez_> wangguohao: 找不到luit别找我，我用arch的
<wangguohao> 没有这个命令
<wangguohao> 我也是arch
<wangguohao> 我也是用的archlinux
<roylez_> lol
<roylez_> wangguohao: xorg-luit
<wangguohao> xfce的
<ofan> \rs: haskell那个foldr版的foldl不理解
<ofan> \rs: myFoldl f z xs = foldr step id xs z where step x g a = g (f a x)
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lxterminal man手册可以汉化吗？是不是只有gnome terminal才可以用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392054 好像汉化的man手册只能适用于gnome terminal ，那问下gnome terminal 可以不安装gnome单独下载么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 rookieljw — 2012-11-04 10:49
<ofan> \rs: id是step第一个参数吧
<wangguohao> roylez_:还是乱码 额
<roylez_> 10:59 <      roylez_ > wangguohao: luit -encoding gbk telnet 202.113.16.117
<wangguohao> 他是b%
<wangguohao> 他是b5的编码
<roylez_> wangguohao: ptt么？
<wangguohao> 不是 telnet的bbs
<roylez_> o
<wangguohao> roylez_: how to ？
<roylez_> luit -encoding big5 telnet xxx
<\rs> ofan: xs = [w,x,y]
<roylez_> wangguohao: 很难么？
<\rs> ofan: foldr 相當於做了 step w (step x (step y z)
<ofan> \rs: id呢？
<\rs> ofan: foldr 相當於做了 step w (step x (step y id)
<ofan> \rs: 那z不就是多余的参数？
<\rs> ofan: 這個好繞啊，哪裏找到的？
<ofan> \rs: rwh
<ofan> nnnnd 看了大半天了
<\rs> ofan: 因爲這個是拿函數做 fold 的，foldr step id xs 結果也是 * -> *
<roylez_> adam8157: 给我发个短信
<piggybox> ofan: 看了眼睛流血啊
<ofan> \rs: 哦 foldr最后返回一个函数
<ofan> nnnd就不能加个括号
<roylez_> adam8157: 乖 http://i.imm.io/KlYw.png
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似泻了你的底
<adam8157> roylez_: 嘘
<\rs> ofan: 對於 foldr 生成的序列： f w (f x (f y (f z)))，構造一個特殊的 f(step)
<\rs> ofan: 這個 f 接受兩個參數，第一個是列表中的元素，第二個是之後將作用的函數g（f x (f y (f z)))
<ofan> http://book.realworldhaskell.org/admin/comments/comment/15265/
<ofan> lol
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Log in | Django site admin
<ofan> ...
<\rs> ofan: 函數和值的區別很小了
<piggybox> ofan: partial function是很邪恶的一个发明
<ofan> \rs: myfoldl (+) 0 [1,2,3] 为例， (step 1(step 2 (step 3))...? 展开最后一个是啥？
<\rs> piggybox: partial function 指的是定義不完備吧，不是 currying
<ofan> \rs: rwh里说haskell里函数其实都只接受一个参数
<\rs> ofan: \a -> f (f (f (z 1)) 2) 3
<\rs> ofan: \z -> f (f (f (z 1)) 2) 3
 * adam8157_ 哈哈哈哈
<qiao> imadper: 早
<imadper> qiao: 早你妹, 都几点了...
<ofan> \rs: thx
<qiao> imadper: ~~~你妹
 * imadper lisp的format真心难记..
<imadper> cfy: 你丫怎么也不来上线...
<\rs> imadper: 你們用c開發一般用到哪些工具？比如valgrind strace
<imadper> \rs: 没开发过...
<imadper> \rs: 以前写c的时候用valgrind多一些.
<piggybox> \rs: curry只是把函数展开换种写法，参数依然明确，而partial就把参数调用搞得很隐蔽晦涩
<\rs> piggybox: partial 是相對 total 而言的，比如 f x | x > 0 = 1 就是 partial function，它沒有 x <=0 時的定義；Non-exhaustive patterns
<piggybox> \rs: 哦，你理解成数学上的定义的，我指的是FP里的partial function application
<ofan> \rs: partial function application和partial function不一回事？
<piggybox> ofan: 标准说法是partial function application, 有时简称partial function或者partial application
<ofan> 哦
<piggybox> ofan: 就是一个函数f有参数x y z, 你调用时只给x, y, 结果f x y返回一个以z为参数的函数
<ofan> haskell跟数学上还是有区别
<stone__> 打扰下。有谁用过exvim,求安装方法！谢谢。
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<pityonline> 唉，又要吃午饭了
<sjd_zeus> 今天下雪，刚起床
<stone__>  打扰下。有谁用过exvim,求安装方法！谢谢。
<stone__>  打扰下。有谁用过exvim,求安装方法！谢谢。
<piggybox> ofan: 据说数学家最喜欢用haskell
<hello> hello
<hello> hi
<hello> time
<hello> date
<adam8157> roylez_: \rs https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/e08fb4a906cd2922da57e3008fd70950532969a8   这样自动验证
<kk> hello, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<ofan> piggybox: 更接近一些
<adam8157> pityonline: sudo update-alternatives ruby
<adam8157> pityonline: 其实你应该本地用rvm安装的
<ofan> \rs: f x | x > 0 = 1的type signature是(Num a, Num a1, Ord a1) => a -> a1, Ord a1有啥区别
<\rs> ofan: 因爲返回的 1 不一定和 x 同類型，所以是 a1（x類型爲a)
<ofan> \rs: Ord就是指可比较的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 这是什么密码？
<roylez_> adam8157: 登录的么？
<pityonline> adam8157: 我关机了
<adam8157> roylez_: freenode的验证密码啊, 不用那麻烦的nickserv
<roylez_> adam8157: o
<adam8157> roylez_: freenode的验证密码啊, 不用那麻烦的nickserv autocmd
<piggybox> ofan: Ordered， 有序
<pityonline> adam8157: 没想到这么复杂
<pityonline> adam8157: 继续折腾 Mac 上的
<adam8157> roylez_: 而且不管你用啥nick登录的, 因为格式是account:pass
<hello> hello
<adam8157> pityonline: 建议先对ruby的整个环境有个清晰的理解再下手
<kk> hello, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<hello> time
<pityonline> adam8157: 需要多久时间？
<\rs> ofan: 對。你看 / ^^ ^ 這些操作符都有精細的定義
<hello> date
<hello> clock
<hello> hello
<adam8157> pityonline: 就是了解下rvm, bundle, gem啥的就好, 架环境就不会有问题了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我有点儿懒得折腾了，因为上次基本没折腾，装上就能正常使用了，上次只是 octopress 中文 url 没解决，这次 ruby 倒是坏了
<ofan> \rs: Num不都是有序的？
<kk> hello, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<ictxiangxin> W:GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<ictxiangxin> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ictxiangxin> , W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ictxiangxin> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Index  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_i18n_Index
<ictxiangxin> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<pityonline> 手机收到个 QQ 信息，Sense 崩溃重启了……
<ictxiangxin> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ictxiangxin> 这什么情况
<kk> ictxiangxin:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<\rs> adam8157: 我已經轉投 weechat 了
<pityonline> adam8157: 唉，现在我有抵触心理了
<ofan> weechat +1
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟求教创建无线共享时iptables的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392063 本机用学校网，用无线网卡给别的设备共享网络，在我没计费的时候不想让别的设备计费，我就在iptables添加了如下一条 Code: iptables -I FORWARD -i wlan0 -p tcp --dport 9876 -j DROP 就是丢弃到9876 …
<pityonline> adam8157: 在 ruby 中 gem 和 bundle 有啥区别？
<ictxiangxin> 我已经换来n个源来
<hello> hello
<pityonline> adam8157: 为什么 gem install 完了又 bundle install？ gem 和 bundle 是不是就像 apt-get 这种包管理器呀？
<kk> hello, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯
<adam8157> pityonline: 就是, 吃饭去了
<piggybox> pityonline: gem是全局的，bundle相当于项目范围的gem
<pityonline> adam8157: 谢谢
<pityonline> piggybox: gem install bundler 已经安装了，但执行 bundle 却没有这个命令，怎么回事儿呢？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 干嘛呢
<piggybox> pityonline: gem安装的可执行文件不在你的路径里
<\rs> adam8157: 你們用c開發一般用到哪些工具？比如valgrind strace
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 和岳丈闲聊中
<mugebjgd> piggybox: skype?
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 还是qq？
<piggybox> mugebjgd: skype
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 我都直接voip
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 可以用美国的本地access number
<ictxiangxin> 我现在12.04无法更新源啊
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 费用呢？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 10美元 之后 打中国 固话免费
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 德国固话也免费 比skype便宜
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 哦，不过我两边都是skype。。。
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 我直接手机或者固话 打固话或者手机
<pityonline> piggybox: 怎么看呢？
<piggybox> pityonline: gem env 里面的executable directory
<piggybox> pityonline: 执行gem env哦
<pityonline> piggybox: EXECUTABLE DIRECTORY: /usr/local/Cellar/ruby/1.9.3-p286/bin
<pityonline> piggybox: 那个路径里有 bundle 的
<piggybox> 这个路径在你shell的path里么？
<pityonline> piggybox: 我刚 export path 了
<piggybox> pityonline: 那就好了
<pityonline> piggybox: 唉，执行 bundle install 又报错，举步维艰啊
<roylez_> pityonline: proxychains bundle install
<pityonline> roylez_: Oh shit! 这里还有 GFW 的事儿呢？
<roylez_> pityonline: 恩
<roylez_> pityonline: lol
<pityonline> roylez_: Gemfile 里写的是 source "ruby.taobao.org"
<roylez_> pityonline: source "http://ruby.taobao.org"
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Rubygems 镜像 - 淘宝网
<pityonline> roylez_: 唉，我太失败了，原来这么写
<roylez_> pityonline: 吃饭去...
<pityonline> roylez_: 我正在吃，快吃完了
<leesure> 刚吃完鸡公煲，啊哈哈
<good0> 请问哪里能弄到cloak?
<imadper> qiao: ping
<jack77213> good0: #freenode
<imadper> qiao: 你看到之后用gtalk联系我吧.
<good0> jack77213: 哈，现在才看到，谢啦
<jack77213> :)
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<jusss> 今天下雪了
<leesure> 是啊，北方大部分都下了吧
<leesure> 今天早上，看了看朋友的状态，德州的、济南的都下雪了
<jusss> 石家庄下了
<jusss> 十一月份下雪，在09年出现过一次
<leesure> 额 好久了
<jusss> 今年十一月份也下雪了
<jusss> 感觉09年对我来说还不是很远
<leesure> 三年了
<jusss> 有时还能清楚的记得当时的事情
<jusss> 我喜欢09年
<leesure> O.O
<jusss> 还有10年
<jusss> 那段时间很快乐
<jusss> 不像现在这样
<jusss> 那时在上高中，
<jusss> 很幸福的时光，
<leesure> 哎呀，开始怀旧咯
<jusss> 因为对现在的生活和对自己不满意
<jusss> 所以会怀旧
<jusss> 那时的确很幸福，同学都很单纯
<leesure> 现在做什么？
<jusss> 还在上学
<leesure> jusss: 恩 貌似很辛苦啊？
<jusss> leesure: en
<leesure> jusss: 要不怎么这么多感慨……
<jusss> leesure: en
<leesure> 现在读什么
<jusss> 专科
<Guest46416> .
<leesure> jusss：啥专业
<jusss> leesure: 无线网络优化
<leesure> jusss：我看起来废了，软件技术。同专科
<jusss> leesure: 我才废了，老师讲的都不知道是啥
<leesure> jusss = =我现在学java
<leesure> 悲哀
<vikey> 最幸福的是,,终于可以毕业了.......
<jusss> leesure: 太多关于gsm 移动通信方面理论性的东西
<jusss> leesure: java不错呀，有市场需要
<leesure> jusss 唉，越专业越猛
<leesure> jusss 无奈了，学得不好
<jusss> leesure: 不喜欢那些理论性的东西，讲的根本听不懂，没兴趣
<leesure> jusss 有实验室么，去实验室耍啊？
<jusss> leesure: 你是哪里的?
<leesure> jusss 青岛
<jusss> leesure: 很少有实验课
<jusss> leesure: 我现在在石家庄上学
<jusss> leesure: 今天据说下雪了
<leesure> jusss 恩，反正济南/德州都下雪了
<jusss> leesure: 你们那有海吗
<leesure> jusss - -你猜呢？
<jusss> leesure: 有吧
<jusss> leesure: 没去过
<leesure> jusss 必须的
<jusss> leesure: 青岛是河北的吗
<leesure> jusss = =
<leesure> jusss 河南的
<jusss> leesure: 哦，我对地理知识一点不懂
<leesure> jusss 恩，我略懂
<jusss> leesure: 没出过远门，
<jusss> leesure: 你也大二了吗
<leesure> jusss 该实习的干活了，可，没实习单位要
<jusss> leesure: 哦
<jusss> leesure: 我也想学计算机
<leesure> jusss 用狗哥学吧
<fivesheep> 先学好英语再说...
<jusss> leesure: 狗哥是啥
<leesure> jusss 狗哥一下，世界便知道
<leesure> :D
<leesure> fivesheep,你英语咋样？
<fivesheep> 学好英语 -> 留学海外 -> 该学啥学啥
<jusss> leesure: 狗哥经常抽风，受不了，于是就度娘
<fivesheep> leesure: 还不错啊. 自我感觉良好
<leesure> fivesheep,好吧，鸟语残废，希望今年能考个四级下来
<good0> 这里有人用arch吗
<fivesheep> 四级不四级不重要. 那玩意坑人的.
<leesure> jusss 度娘好似后妈，经常不给好东西
<fivesheep> 多看, 多讲.. 英语不好的软件从业人员上升空间有限
<hechu> 网优专业很好的，好好学，有本事在加上关系可以进运营商。
<hechu> 没关系进外围网优公司也可以。
<jusss> hechu: 没关系，
<hechu> 好几个网优的公司做到上市了。
<leesure> fivesheep, 曾经高中英语还凑合，
<leesure> fivesheep, 大学给白瞎了
<hechu> 没关系就进有关系的网优公司当牛作马干卖几年。
<jusss> hechu: 网优不知道好找工作不
<fivesheep> 背单词是很低效而无用的活
<leesure> fivesheep, 高中和英语外教聊得很嗨，一起出学校耍，后来……
<fivesheep> 多看看技术文档.. 比如每天看看hacker news上人家推荐的新闻, 文章之类
<leesure> fivesheep, 进了大学，脑子抽风，学了日语……
<hechu> 我以前不少同事都是做网优，反正缺人的公司到处找合适的人。
<jusss> 我也英语废了
<fivesheep> yo gebjgd
<jusss> 今年也等考四级
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 还没睡觉?
<hechu> 基本功废了那就不好整。
<leesure> fivesheep, 不就为了岛国么……唉，两年没怎么碰英语，于是，英语废了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没有 夜班习惯了
<hechu> 也有好多人到处找工作的。缺人的公司一直缺人，找不到个工作的也同样大把。
<jusss> leesure: 那你看岛国片到了不看字幕的境界?
<fivesheep> 加入 #english 频道. 我英语级别上irc上聊出来的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 刚换了标准时间 多了一个小时
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 都捣鼓什么项目..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 刷牙去
<leesure> 额，直接这里加 english频？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 还是walgreens的项目
<fivesheep> leesure: 对
<leesure> jusss……惭愧
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美国的耳机真tmd便宜
<leesure> 日语也废了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 美国那些牌子乱七八糟的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 效果还倍好
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 效果好啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 德国的骚贵的骚贵的
<jusss> gebjgd: 魔生
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不买你们国的 sennheiser?
<roylez_> gebjgd: 死德国佬，又买米国货
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 竟是正牌子
<gebjgd> roylez_: 。。。。 这里不是便宜么
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不买
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 贵。。。。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 除了德国车, 有什么东西不比德国的便宜?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我对耳机的要求向来最多20刀 15欧
<leesure> 对了，昨天看到谈论键盘，你们的键盘是什么样子的都？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 啤酒。。。。
<piggybox> fivesheep: 德国德国车也不便宜吧
<fivesheep> piggybox: 比美国嘛
<piggybox> fivesheep: 真的？我以为美国是德国车最便宜的地方了
<fivesheep> piggybox: 据说德国上个网都贵很多
<fivesheep> piggybox: 不是吧??
<fivesheep> 比出产国便宜?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 德国上网便宜
<piggybox> fivesheep: 美国的宝马都墨西哥产的。。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美国真tmd贵
 * jusss 看快播去
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我发现我的新同事都是开的宝马之类的车.
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我的subaru太屌丝了... lol
<piggybox> fivesheep: 美国bmw3烂大街的
<wobu> hi
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 耳机太便宜了 日的 再买个去
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • aswsome里把窗口floating或则最大化后，布局就乱掉了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392072 aswsome里把窗口floating或则最大化后，布局就乱掉了。就平铺不回去了.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-11-04 14:23
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 妈的... 真是有钱人
<kk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 才20刀
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 效果超好 还带mic
<fivesheep> 关键是 20刀 能干很多东西了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没天理了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 1顿半的饭而已好不好
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你该不会买跟我一样的东西吧
<roylez_> gebjgd: 死德国佬，如此有钱，20刀，够我吃一个月了
<piggybox> fivesheep: 当然大多数人开的二手或者是租的
<fivesheep> 我是 $20 带mic的
<roylez_> gebjgd: 赶紧汇钱过来
<fivesheep> JBuds 之类?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我看下
<gebjgd> roylez_.... 20刀你吃一个月？ 骗人吧
<roylez_> gebjgd: 德国佬不是人，骗了白骗 lol
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我买过一个40多的. 被我妈洗了... 如果只是洗了, 估计还能用.. 但在烘干机里转了1个多小时.. 胶皮都掉了
<fivesheep> 然后我就只买20以下的了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: EckounLtd.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我一般都用10欧下的耳机
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 正好看到这个便宜的 还有mic
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.com/Altec-Lansing-MZX206-Headphones-function/dp/B003FMUP3M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1352011331&sr=8-4 我用的这个
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 擦 amazon更便宜 http://www.amazon.com/Mizco-EKU-STP-BK-Headphones-In-Line-Microphone/dp/B005F2KHV0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352011438&sr=8-1&keywords=EckounLtd.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: bestbuy太坑人了
<fivesheep> bestbuy东西贵
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这个感觉还不如我给你推荐那个 13的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你说我买的那个？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 效果不错
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 那你再买个我说那个 对比一下
<fivesheep> 反正还便宜一块钱
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我试试看
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 擦 为什么买需要15欧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 便宜没好货
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 还需要付运费 算了
<fivesheep> gebjgdnothere: 多买点东西就不用运费了
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 菜鸟请教，如何用anjuta建立gnome项目？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392077 anjuta：3.4.0 gnome库：gnome-core-devel anjuta的新建项目里 C项目只找到“GTK+(简单)，GTK+应用程序，函数库，通用，SDL，Xlib，Xlib dock，Makefile项目” 没有传说中的gnome 项目。 还有glade 3.12.1是不是没有自 …
<widon> 论坛里面回复怎么插入本地图片啊
 * adam8157 又是一个意义不大的patch....
 * adam8157 专心致志消todo
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<onlylove> widon: upload files
<onlylove> widon: 有个上传附件
<wwh> 大家都用什么看电影？
<maplebeats> wwh: xbmc
<gfrog> adam8157: ji蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 你又去做实验啦...
<adam8157> gfrog: 下周考?
<gfrog> adam8157: no，宅
<gfrog> adam8157: 下个月
<adam8157> gfrog: 都是下个月?
<gfrog> adam8157: 下周考我就直接放弃了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？ CA？ CA推后了，毕竟不要钱。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天安心待家里消todo...
<widon> onlylove, 回别人的帖子，怎么没看见有这个
<gfrog> adam8157: ggVGd
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
 * gfrog 他们参加KVM forum的都已经去巴塞罗那啦。。。 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<onlylove> widon: 你点那个发表回复按钮，别用下面的快捷回复
<widon> onlylove, 对啊。。每次都快捷回复。。
<widon> only
<widon> onlylove, 可不可以一次发多个图片啊
<onlylove> widon: 快捷回复没那功能……你要我怎么讲，可以一次发多个图片
<jack77213> pidgin有能用的QQ插件吗？
<wobu> 太 有了
<widon> onlylove, 怎么发多个啊，怎么只能选一个图片
<wobu> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=382754
<kk> wobu ⇪ ti: 新的qq插件 pidgin-lwqq 12-10-27 更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> widon: 你一次选一个，多选几次不就完了
<jack77213> win下的呢？我现在没有linux可以编译
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃也可以申请去啊，跟Linux foundation的活动应该在一起的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哼, 我还是别不知趣的好. 我是二等公民中的二等公民中的二等...
<widon> onlylove, 哦，对，我还以为被覆盖了呢
<widon> onlylove, 论坛有点慢啊
<onlylove> widon: 不在国内的VPS，你凑合下吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 一言以蔽之：蛆虫。
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 听说 hamo 去面canonical了？ 结局如何？
<adam8157> gfrog: 估计等c家的人都回国才有下一步答复
<gfrog> adam8157: 他们也linuxCon去了？
<adam8157> gfrog: ubuntu developer sumit
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<onlylove> 搞什么，hamo不想在度娘那呆了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 在哪？
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<adam8157> gfrog: 哥本哈根
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席，贵司那个神马智慧地球是干嘛的？
<roylez_> gfrog: 忽悠人的
<gfrog> adam8157: wow，现在那里可以滑雪嘛？
<gfrog> roylez_: 果然呢。。。
<jack77213> wobu: 可以在别的机器上把lwqq编译成win下插件吗？
<roylez_> gfrog: 你基友呢？
<roylez_> gfrog: 黑毛君好几天不见了
<gfrog> roylez_: 谁？ 太多了呢
<roylez_> gfrog: hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: no idea..
 * gfrog_studying 继续敲实验
<fa1c0n> 0.0.
<fa1c0n> »¹ÊÇÕâÀﻹһ¸öÓÎÀÀÆ÷¾ÍÄÜÀ´µ½ÕâÀ±ÈQQ¼òµ¥¶àÁË£¡
<maplebeats> what?
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac461338
<fa1c0n> 刚刚忘记搞UTF-8了！
<roylez_> adam8157: 好慢
<fa1c0n> 那个视频说的是什么呢？
<fa1c0n> roylez: ？？？
<fa1c0n> 是飞机安全的？
<fa1c0n> =  =
<dwjie> ..
<fa1c0n> ....
<fa1c0n> 如果是飞机安全的视频广告，我觉得还不错耶！
<roylez_> adam8157: 新西兰航空...
<adam8157> roylez_: 因为魔戒是新西兰拍的
<fa1c0n> 原来如此！
<roylez_> adam8157: 烂地方出烂片
<fa1c0n> 那个，我想问一下，大家知道出了Docky还有与之相类似的工具嘛？
<fa1c0n> http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<kk> fa1c0n,啥网址y Docky
<fa1c0n> kk: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<fa1c0n> 有晓得这东西的朋友不
<wwh> fa1c0n: 只是要docky之类的吗，还是只要是桌面美化的都行？
<fa1c0n> wwh: 嗯，因为我感觉docky，还不算太自由！
<wwh> fa1c0n: 我用的是openbox+xcompmgr+conky+pypanel，要是自由的话，很自由，好多设置都很灵活
<fa1c0n> wwh: 我看看哈！嘿嘿，谢谢
<vvcoder> 思密达
<maplebeats> wwh: pypanel多少年没更新了
<fa1c0n> 那个conky之前也用到过，可是我怎么感觉比windows下的那个Rainmeter货还高级呢！
<vvcoder> gnome 3.6感觉可以设置的地方好少。。。
<vvcoder> 基本废了。。。
<vvcoder> 文件管理连列表都没法显示
<lwh_> Error:xim.c:623-Fcitx启动错误。是否有另一个名为ibus的XIM守护程序正在运行？
<lwh_> 请问这个问题怎么解决啊？
<lwh_> Error:xim.c:623-Fcitx启动错误。是否有另一个名为ibus的XIM守护程序正在运行？
<lwh_>  请问这个问题怎么解决啊？
<maplebeats> lwh_: 把ibus卸载了
<lwh_> 我刚安装了fcitx，但是启动时候出现这个错误
<lwh_> 哦
<lwh_> 没有别的办法吗？
<maplebeats> lwh_: 把ibus关掉
<lwh_> 我已经关了 但是不行啊
<maplebeats> lwh_: 你关得不够彻底
<onlylove> 把ibus卸载，这样最清净
<fa1c0n> 呵呵
<lee1> 那用什么输入法……
<lwh_> fcitx大家觉得有ibus好用吗？
<maplebeats> 有啊
<fa1c0n> fcitx我大家都说还！我觉得我还是用的ibus习惯
<maplebeats> fcitx好看。。。
<maplebeats> fcitx在kde下表现一流
<lwh_> ibus可以用搜狗的词库吗？
<fa1c0n> 嗯
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 我用的搜狗词库
<lwh_> 刚在论坛看说fcitx可以用搜狗的词库 ，所以想试一下
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 不过貌似那个大牛没出新版的！
<lwh_> 哦
<maplebeats> 搜狗for linux听说会出的。。。
<lwh_> 哦
<maplebeats> 基于fcitx框架。。。
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 那个fcitx的搜狗词库和ibus貌似是一个年代的
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 喜欢会出来喔！嘿嘿，期待中……
<wobu> 现在的IBUS在哪个环境下还有问题？
<fa1c0n> wobu: 我的ubuntu就用ibus
<wobu> 我也是啊，没得着有问题，
<wobu> 我用的万能五笔的编码
<fa1c0n> 嗯，没觉得有什么问题
<fa1c0n> wobu: 可惜我不会用五笔，我用拼音，我觉得他对新词汇排前还是蛮不错的，这点我个人总觉得比fcitx好些
<lwh_> keng a zenm fcitx da bu chu lai han zi
<lwh_> it does't work when i pressed Ctrl+Space
<lwh_> it does not work either when i press Ctrl
<fa1c0n> 我记得kde下fcitx的快捷键跟谁的快捷键冲突来，貌似
<lwh_> o
<lwh_> i'm using Gnome
<wobu> 把它全关咯
<lwh_> OK
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 你刚刚安装啦？
<lwh_> yeah
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 你厉害！
<lwh_> what's going on?
<maplebeats> 全都来用awesome
<lwh_> i'm a fresh fish
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: awesome？
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 你多大年龄呢？
<lwh_> 20
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 好奇心也蛮重的！
<lwh_> i'm new comer to ubuntu
<fa1c0n> 额！我还算好之前来过几次！也算是新人耶！
<wobu> 二婚，也是新郎新娘
<fa1c0n> ...
<fa1c0n> wobu: You Win！
<lwh_> yeah,curiosity is a good habit
<maplebeats> fa1c0n: 恩，awesome WM
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 我怎么一看到你说English我就各种激动呢！
<lwh_> i don't know
<lwh_> how?
<wobu> 我看着这阴文对话，我脚底板痒痒
<lwh_> 坑啊 我把fcitx关了
<lwh_> 又把ibus开了
<fa1c0n> wobu: 哈哈！
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 这样就对了嘛！
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 你说的是这个“http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Awesome”
<kk> fa1c0n ⇪ ti: Awesome - Ubuntu中文
<lwh_> 应该没有问题啊 为什么大打不出来汉字
<lwh_> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Awesom 这个页面没有东西啊
<lwh_> fa1c0n同学
<fa1c0n> 有吖！
<fa1c0n> 1 Awesome简介
<fa1c0n> 1.1 什么是平铺式窗口管理？
<fa1c0n> 1.2 为什么是Awesome              说的是这些嘛！
<lwh_> 恩  我弄丢了一个字母
<maplebeats> awesome比较好用。。。前提你是会用:)
<lwh_> “wobu: 哈哈！”请问象这样的是怎么打出来的，前面的那个名字是怎么出来的，还是自己打的？
<sou_> 我觉得还是fvwm好用
<fa1c0n> 用“tab”
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 这个问题我也是之前在这里跟那个朋友学滴呢！
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 我觉得我有时间还是使用一下后再下结论！嘿嘿~
<lwh_> 按了tab后，名字都出来了啊
<lwh_> 如上
<maplebeats> 正则非贪婪模式是怎么来着
<vvcoder> awesome不错
<lwh_> :?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问题比较严重：12.10卡机输入密码后不能进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392089 字符界面也进不去。。一直显示在登录界面。。。 大家说说怎么回事? 统计信息: 发表于 由 iChongKing — 2012-11-04 17:10
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 会用了？
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 举个例子你输入fa然后在按“Tab”应该会出来我的会这是别的朋友的！
<lwh_> fa1c0n, o
<lwh_> fa1c0n:OK
<lwh_> thx
<fa1c0n> lwh_: :)
<leon1984> 有新人？
<lwh_> leon1984:me
<leon1984> lwh_@ 我也是
<leon1984> lwh_@ 两个星期
<fa1c0n> leon1984:怎么走了！
 * fa1c0n 吃饭时间到咯！
<ofan> 睡觉时间到撸！
<lwh_> 我在论坛看“ubuntuchina社区启动5G书库计划”这个，为什么这个链接http://www.lenovodata.com/club/29506打不开啊
<sjd> ^_^
<lwh_> ofan:还早呢
<sjd> ...
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕，我今天去国博了
<maplebeats> hamo: 蛤蟆，你去面cannonical了？
<hamo> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> hamo: 听他们说的
<fa1c0n> ofan: 你这是什么时区吖！现在谁觉觉？
<hamo> maplebeats: ....我不在他们又黑我了是不？
<maplebeats> hamo: 没有啊
<fa1c0n> hamo: 黑
<hamo> 。。。
<fa1c0n> hamo: 怎么个黑法？
<maplebeats> hamo: 一般都是你在的时候黑你嘛
<fa1c0n> 呵呵
 * maplebeats 人都不在，怎么黑...
 * fa1c0n 上头说的对！
<hamo> 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 那有啥
<fa1c0n> hamo: 是爷们？
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog_studying 刚问你去C家的事儿
 * hamo 求别黑
<hamo> adam8157 我咋觉得黄了呢？
<hamo> adam8157 冷死我了
<adam8157> hamo: 他们才往回走呢, 别急
<ofan> fa1c0n: 你那几点？
<hamo> adam8157 我那个cheese的bug没修好
<fa1c0n> ofan: +8
<adam8157> hamo: 今天一直在家听歌看书消todo
<ofan> fa1c0n: 几点
<hamo> adam8157 啥todo?
<adam8157> hamo: 我自己的todo list
<fa1c0n> ofan: 下午17.29
<ofan> 哦
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧，你还玩GTD啊？
<maplebeats> adam8157:都有些什么内容
<adam8157> hamo: 就一个纯文本文件而已
 * hamo afk..扔个垃圾去...
<ofan> 喔槽 我说今天晚上过得这么慢
<ofan> 尼玛时间改了
<maplebeats> ofan: 时间改了。。。
<maplebeats> ofan: 你时间管理局的啊
<fa1c0n> ofan: 你什么时间呢？
 * adam8157 修了个bug, 看完了几个link, 复习保护模式和汇编
<ofan> maplebeats: 改冬令时了
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 他如果是时间管局的我们启不是也要变？
 * adam8157 听了一下午摇滚, 看了几章冰与火之歌
<hamo> adam8157 啥bug?
<ofan> fa1c0n: 你多大了
<adam8157> hamo: 没意义的bug
<fa1c0n> ofan: 这么一说我手机第二个时区也要改吖！忘记了！
<hamo> adam8157 没意义的是feature
<fa1c0n> ofan: 我1991年的
<maplebeats> fa1c0n: 小P孩
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 额！是喔！额……
<nopcall> 囧 我也中枪了。。
<maplebeats> fa1c0n: 几月的
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 啧啧
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 我是中国共产党的生日那天从妈妈肚肚里蹦出来的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这样不太好吧……
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 啧啧...你也要去C家？
<hamo> fa1c0n: 你是中国共产党？
<fa1c0n> 额，嗯
<maplebeats> fa1c0n: 擦。。果然我比你大，没说错:)
<hamo> fa1c0n: 要开斯巴达了你怎么看？
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們在比老二大麼？？
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 原来只是差距几个月吖！
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<onlylove> hamo: 开斯巴达能解决我的工作问题不
<fa1c0n> hamo: 我是不是应该强烈谴责吖？
<AK_47> linux有什么软件可以批量修改mp3tag?
<maplebeats> fa1c0n: 我比你大4个多月，快叫哥哥
<AK_47> maplebeats,
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 好的比我大四个月的哥哥好！
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 我强烈谴责你！
<hamo> onlylove: 你要是开会那天去天安门广场举牌子，至少能解决一段时间的吃饭问题
 * maplebeats 举什么牌子？
<maplebeats> XX万岁？
<AK_47> linux有什么软件可以批量修改mp3tag?
<AK_47> maplebeats,
<CyrusYzGTt> AK_47§ ee的某個bash腳本
<maplebeats> AK_47: 自己写？
<hamo> maplebeats: 这种牌子不是牌子，这是舔腚沟...我今天去看中国近代美术家舔腚沟了
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: =,=
<gfrog_studying> hamo: hahh?
<onlylove> hamo: 有长期方案不
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 我想也只能举XX万岁吧？要不会被和谐的你说是嘛？
<AK_47> CyrusYzGTt, ?
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 搞基蛋说你问我C家的事情
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 鬼哦
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 哦，好奇，打听打听，看看乃是不是把帝都所有公司都面过了 XD
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 鬼蛋蛋
<ofan> fa1c0n: 小屁孩
<ofan> fa1c0n: mm？
<fa1c0n> ofan: 偶还可是boy！！
<vvcoder> 日你妈的18大
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 还没...还没面过EMC和google beijing
<vvcoder> google都不好用了
<vvcoder> 麻痹的
<ofan> fa1c0n: 啧啧
<vvcoder> 日你妈
<hamo> vvcoder: 淡定
<hamo> vvcoder: 淡定淡定
<fa1c0n> vvcoder: 不是可以用.tw的？
<CyrusYzGTt> AK_47§ http://paste.stg.fedoraproject.org/1471
<vvcoder> 日死你妈
<ofan> vvcoder: 光骂有屁用
<vvcoder> fa1c0n: 一会就重置
<ofan> vvcoder: 去把人民大会堂炸了
<vvcoder> ofan: 不然呢
<wobu> 深呼吸，收腹提肛，蛋定
<vvcoder> ofan: 黑掉gfw
<ofan> vvcoder: 祖国人民会记住你的
<soiamso> AK_47: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=220872
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 去吧，别控制呢。
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: mid3iconv 改良版 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog_studying> hamo: vmware都去过了？
<fa1c0n> vvcoder: 你可以试试.jp的域名！额……
<vvcoder> 麻痹的，日死那些sb全家
<ofan> vvcoder: 我每年都会给你送花
<vvcoder> 麻痹的
<hamo> gfrog_studying: vmware也是emc嘛
<vvcoder> fa1c0n: 我用德国的
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 不一样的哦
<fa1c0n> .de有没？
<ofan> 一年烧个漂亮少妇给你
<vvcoder> fa1c0n: 就是这个
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 最顶头一样我就认为一样了
<vvcoder> 日死他妈的sb
<vvcoder> 妈比，将来砍死这些sb
<vvcoder> 草他吗全家
<fa1c0n> vvcoder: 速度很happy，感觉秒显吖
<fa1c0n> 比.hk&.tw都强？
 * hamo afk...洗澡澡去...
<roylez_> hamo: 死黑毛
<fa1c0n> 好吧！我刚刚试过了！比.hk&.tw都强！最起码我这里是这样！
<hamo> roylez_: 我刚说去洗澡...
 * hamo 呵呵，去洗澡...
<roylez_> hamo: 天天泡塘子的你洗毛澡
<fa1c0n> 有没有人陪洗澡澡吖？
<AK_47> 哦，不好意思，我要求没说清，我不是要转码，是要从某个服务器更新mp3的tag信息。
<hamo> roylez_: 先去洗澡...洗干净了回来扣腚
<fa1c0n> 哈哈！
<AK_47> soiamso,
<AK_47> CyrusYzGTt,
<roylez_> hamo: 你还欠我代码
<hamo> roylez_: 说了回来扣腚么
<hamo> roylez_: =,=
 * maplebeats 吃饭去.
<fa1c0n> maplebeats: 四个月的哥哥多吃点！
<AK_47> 我这样说，应该表述清楚了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 滾粗
<ofan> fa1c0n: 你是受？
<ofan> 尼玛基友队又要多一人了
<fa1c0n> ofan: “瘦”？
<roylez_> ofan: 你是在欢呼吧？
<gfrog_studying> roylez_: hamo 乃俩好重口
<fa1c0n> 基友？
<fa1c0n> 多一人？
<ofan> fa1c0n: 认识一下 hamo 队长
<fa1c0n> 我怎么感觉希望能多个女的呢！
<fa1c0n> hamo: 是基友队的队长？
<vvcoder> fa1c0n: 会被重置的，而且搜索没有对中文优化
<ofan> fa1c0n: 其实不是
<ofan> fa1c0n: 队长都是大牌 惹不起
<ofan> fa1c0n: 大队长很凶
<vvcoder> 我日你妈的tg
<fa1c0n> hamo: 好吧！队长是男女滴？
<vvcoder> 日死你全家
<soiamso> AK_47: 自己bash 组织一下
<fa1c0n> vvcoder: 没有中文优化？
<vvcoder> 老子j8给你上税了
<ofan> vvcoder: 喔槽你丫换个地儿骂行不
<vvcoder> 老子看你还折腾个鸟
<vvcoder> 日死你妈
<AK_47> soiamso, 啥意思？
<ofan> fa1c0n: 你猜
<vvcoder> 麻痹的，拿老子的钱来封老子的网络
<ofan> fa1c0n: 你猜谁是大队长
<vvcoder> 你吗的
<soiamso> AK_47: 自己写一个
<fa1c0n> vvcoder: 我怎么觉得你很黄很暴力耶？
<ofan> fa1c0n: 凭你的资质估计你可以直升小队长
<fa1c0n> ofan: 这个真的不好猜喔！
<ofan> fa1c0n: 看好你哦
<fa1c0n> ofan: 额！God，我有那么有资质嘛！额……
<vvcoder> fa1c0n: 老子要把那些sb的鸟卸了
<lwh_> 请问我用telnet查看163邮箱，但是邮件好像都是用base64加密的，我该怎么办？
<ofan> lwh_: telnet看邮箱？
<lwh_> 怎样才能查看邮件内容呢？
<lwh_> 恩
<lwh_> 不可以吗？
<fa1c0n> lwh_: telnet可以看邮箱？
<lwh_> 可以啊
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 我用我自己服务器的邮箱！我低调了……
<soiamso> lwh_: 那个不是加密，是encode, 的decode就可以了吧
<lwh_> 但是有的邮件可以直接查看
<lwh_> 恩 是用base64 encode的
<lwh_> 但是我在终端里面应该怎么decode呢？
<soiamso> lwh_: 命令行 base64 -d
<lwh_> 好 我试一下
<jusss> 谁又base64了
<fa1c0n> 原来可以这么玩！
<jusss> mayli那厮?
<fa1c0n> lwh_: 好啦？
<lwh_> base64 -d 之后一片乱码啊
<fa1c0n> ...
<lwh_> 我是把邮件的内容用一个文件保存着，然后用base64 -d file
<lwh_> 是不是不是这样的啊
<jusss> 。。。
<soiamso> lwh_:你试试不就知道了？
<lwh_> 试了，乱码一片啊
<soiamso> lwh_: 进行 base64 编码的都是内容部分，例如地址，正文
<liemehoc> 有没有在gnome3下设置多显示器成功的，我一块intel集显接一个显示器，一块垃圾ati x600的dms59接口接俩显示器，在gnome3的显示设置里只能看到intel集显的显示器，ati显卡的那俩显示器根本没信号。。。。。
<ofan> lwh_: 你蛋疼的不行了
<ofan> lwh_: 看看邮件格式再说
<lwh_> 恩
<soiamso> liemehoc: 到Xorg搞
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • KRITA怎么设置中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392099 KRITA怎么设置中文？ 我装了，全是英文的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-11-04 17:59
<wobu> 我就用双屏的，
<wobu> 没问题
<onlylove> 这几天怀旧呢？先是用TELNET上BBS的，这回又用telnet看电子邮件
<ofan> 这叫蛋疼
<weakiwi> ...
<weakiwi> telenet上bbs不许要bbs有相应的支持么？
<weakiwi> 我倒是曾经想用邮件组，但是现在找不到了
<onlylove> 你可以去北京大学的，我确定那个可以用telnet
<weakiwi> 恩
<weakiwi> 还是很喜欢纯文字界面的
<weakiwi> 就是支持的不知道多不多
<weakiwi> 就先现在喜欢用irc一样
<soiamso> onlylove: 最近ISP http的拦截器性能越来越差
<onlylove> soiamso: 你和我说这个做啥，压力大了自然性能就差了
<ofan> 跟文不文本没关系，telnet太烂
<weakiwi> ...
<weakiwi> 好吧
<lwh_> 请问大家ubuntu英文论坛用的是什么字体？
<lwh_> 英文首页
<ofan> 跟你浏览器设置有关
<lwh_> 哦
<g0t3n> 请问大家有没给内核打补丁然后recompile内核? bfs之类的
<soiamso> g0t3n:很少吧
<onlylove> 默认内核不好用么？
<soiamso> onlylove: 很多人就喜欢折腾
<g0t3n> 感觉深入内核应该折腾下
<g0t3n> XD
<onlylove> 我已经过了折腾的时候，不愿意折腾了
<ofan> 从不折腾内核
<g0t3n> 想深入内核感觉就应该折腾下。。
<soiamso> onlylove: linux桌面生态圈，发展不起来就是没有什么人搞 glib, qt , xulrunner 之类的
<soiamso> g0t3n: 推荐NixOS, 把配置看完就是 高级 SA
<onlylove> g0t3n: 等你折腾过几遍lfs以后你就知道自己的想法了，是继续折腾还是不折腾
<g0t3n> lfs折腾过两三次，算是把启动都大概摸明白了
<onlylove> g0t3n: 我是懒人，所以我选择不折腾
<g0t3n> onlylove: 怎么针对一个人说话呢
<g0t3n> irc不懂用哈 :-(
<soiamso> g0t3n: 你去隔壁arch频道，可能折腾的人多点，ubuntu对内核也没有什么贡献，在众多手机出来后终于明白App SDK的重要性了
<onlylove> 打他的名字的前几个字符，用tab补全下
<g0t3n> onlylove, thx
<g0t3n> onlylove,  xchat 不行=..=
<ofan> arch折腾的也不多
<g0t3n> soiamso, arch的人好少。。
<soiamso> g0t3n: emacs erc
<ofan> 大多都是DE用户
<ofan> 折腾下配置文件而已
<soiamso> ofan: 基本都是现成的PKGBUILD
<g0t3n> arch各种更新。。头都晕了
<soiamso> g0t3n: 如果你的CPU 不过 6000分，内存不到8G，还是不要研究这个内核
<ofan> 为毛？
<g0t3n> soiamso, 为什么呢，bfs是针对查的cpu的吧。。。
<soiamso> g0t3n: 我说 linux kernel
<soiamso> g0t3n: 没有这么多时间去等吧，
<g0t3n> soiamso, 噢噢,的确，编译个kernel都快半天
<soiamso> g0t3n: 最好有个群distcc
<g0t3n> 那太夸张了，我才是个学生。。。
<g0t3n> soiamso, 编译的时候loadavg到9，可是一点都不卡，可能是因为io比较多的原因
<etby> 求教如何安装输入法
<andyhuzhill> sudo aptitude install ibus ibus-pinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo yum install ibus -ibus-pinyin ibus-gtk2 ibus-gtk3 ibus-gtk ibus-gtk1 ibus-qt ibus-qt3 ibus-qt4
<andyhuzhill> CyrusYzGTt, 这里不是ubuntu频道么？
<osvimer_> 推荐ibus-googlepinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> andyhuzhill§ 這裏 arch最多
<andyhuzhill> CyrusYzGTt, 那我前天说Arch的时候 被人提醒 这里是ubuntu channel
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 说了你还真信啊
<CyrusYzGTt> andyhuzhill§ 呵～估計你是被某些奇怪的人說教了
<fa1c0n> 哎，天好冷！
<g0t3n> 难道这里不能讨论arch。。 =.=
<maplebeats> g0t3n: 这里只讨论gaoji
<fa1c0n> arch是linux系统？
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 呵呵  我暂时没玩arch了 现在使用debian中
<fa1c0n> 好吧，俺承认，俺就只安装过一次arch，然后就淡忘了！
<andyhuzhill> arch太伤不起了，debian还是gnome2  正好我就是喜欢gnome2
<osvimer_> 刚刚转入arch阵营
<andyhuzhill> fa1c0n, 我都装过N次Arch了
<g0t3n> 如果我说是backtrack。。那么算是ubuntu么。。。
<fa1c0n> 额，俺的第一次还是在vm上呢！哎！
<CyrusYzGTt> g0t3n§ 現在暫時算，以前就不算
<fa1c0n> 太高科技了俺不太会使，ubuntu桌面的俺还凑合着半熟不懂的折腾着呢！
<andyhuzhill> arch最近太激进了， 先是 /lib目录换了位置，又是 没有了AIL ，现在又换成了systemd， 我本来好不容易配置好的系统， 现在全变了，U盘也不能自动挂载，输入法也不能正常使用
<fa1c0n> 特别那些English字母，俺也是不太认识那货！
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 一切正常的路过
<etby> 安装上了但是打不开，还是无法输入中文
<osvimer_> 安装fbterm或者zhcon
<fa1c0n> andyhuzhill: 现在用的什么货色的？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora現在比較穩定多了 ，，估計是 f18快出的原因 ，，
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 我是没功夫折腾了，光折腾这个去了，没意思， 我还要正正常常的写程序
<andyhuzhill> fa1c0n, debian 6.0.6
<g0t3n> andyhuzhill,  你写什么程序? c?
<fa1c0n> 额，好吧！这货俺说实话安卓的时间不太会安装，然后用的网络版途中卡壳了！然后就失落了，然后就不敢折腾这货了！
<andyhuzhill> g0t3n, 单片机，Qt and etc.
<andyhuzhill> g0t3n, 我要脱离windows！
<fa1c0n> 你们都是猿人？有没有不是猿人的出来做个亮点！
<g0t3n> andyhuzhill, 其实不一定要脱离吧，反正有时需要就用咯
<osvimer_> 学土木的路过
<andyhuzhill> fa1c0n, 虾米是猿人？
<fa1c0n> 程序猿！
<g0t3n> 猿人是程序猿
<fa1c0n> 土木？额……算是一个亮点！
<andyhuzhill> 看来，还没进化的只能做敲代码这种体力劳动了
<fa1c0n> andyhuzhill: 你不是猿人？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 2款专用于Blender的Linux定制版，其中Blenderbuntu速度比在win7下快64％ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392102 （1）Blenderbuntu 专门用于Blender的Ubuntu定制版Blenderbuntu，但似乎要收费才能下载。 最新的版本，是基于Ubuntu 12.04版，速度比在win7（64位）下快64% http: …
<andyhuzhill> fa1c0n, 目前 算是吧，虽然我的专业课都是上些什么 信号啊 电路啊什么的
<fa1c0n> 比Win7快64%？这个KK怎么得出的快64%？
<andyhuzhill> fa1c0n, kk是机器人，
<fa1c0n> andyhuzhill: 那应该有点关系嘛！
<fa1c0n> 额！好吧
<fa1c0n> 悲剧了！打开第一个页面就是国外的！视频被和谐了！哎！
<andyhuzhill> fa1c0n, 翻墙吧 翻墙吧
<fa1c0n> VPN？
<andyhuzhill> 貌似 最近很多国外网站都大不开 virtualbox的官网都大不开  莫非因为十八大
<andyhuzhill> 我是用ssh翻的
<fa1c0n> andyhuzhill: 有好的翻墙？
<osvimer_> fa1c0n gae
<fa1c0n> 额！我win7&xp&ubuntu都是vpn翻的去看看Facebook或者twitter一类的
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 百度去……哎！
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 谷歌的？稳定不？
<osvimer_> fa1c0n goagent 一直用这个
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 好滴，我是研究一下！
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 功能挺多耶
<osvimer_> fa1c0n 对一个程序猿
<osvimer_> fa1c0n 翻墙是基本素养
<fa1c0n> 额，我用的是vpncup的那个vpn五个帐号一个月够用了！
<fa1c0n> 嘿嘿！
<fa1c0n> 不过俺不是猿人，俺喜欢国外的一些东西所以就去看看滴！
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 你说的gae我这里访问不美丽吖！是不是的FBI
<fa1c0n> 时不时的F5一下！
<soiamso> fa1c0n: : 架在什么地方，才是最重要的，很多地方都有稳定的免费的
<fa1c0n> Error: Server Error
<fa1c0n> The server encountered an error and could not complete your request.
<fa1c0n> If the problem persists, please report your problem and mention this error message and the query that caused it.
<fa1c0n> 哎，我还是用vpn成了！哎！
<fa1c0n> soiamso: 额！嗯！
<soiamso> fa1c0n: 用免费的，也不会跟你说，说了扎堆就惨了
<fa1c0n> soiamso: 扎堆？？额！也是喔！低调……
<soiamso> fa1c0n: 能跟你说的都是些烂大街的，要不就是皮毛
<osvimer_> fa1c0n 你们有IPV6通道吗 通过改IPV6 hosts也不错
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 不太会搞那东西！
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 俺现在的脑细胞中还不过用ipv6那货，哎！
<osvimer_> fa1c0n 很简单的google 一下 "ipv6 hosts"
<fa1c0n> osvimer_奇怪为什么用ipv6可以呢
<soiamso> fa1c0n:例如 android 上vpn你就google 不到啦，
<fa1c0n> 额，这样吖
<soiamso> fa1c0n: 写程序那个写得丑，改成ipv6困难，就跟12306似的
<osvimer_> fa1c0n 可以理解为造墙的人在这方面技术还不到位
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 额……
<hamo> roylez_: 啦啦啦，啦啦啦，我是卖抱的小行家...
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕，求推荐好片
<AK_47> 我ipv4怎么用ipv6?
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 那个用ipv6速度跟vpn速度差距大曼？
<g0t3n> 怎么知道路由是否支持ipv6呢。。。
<hamo> g0t3n: ping6 ipv6.google.com
<hamo> g0t3n: 如果有如下输出就是支持的
<hamo> ING ipv6.google.com(2404:6800:4005:c00::67) 56 data bytes
<hamo> 64 bytes from 2404:6800:4005:c00::67: icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=449 ms
<hamo>  
<fa1c0n> Unable to contact IPv6 driver, error code 2.
<fa1c0n> 这样是不是就囧了
<g0t3n> hamo,  貌似我的内核就去掉了ipv6的模块。。。等下重启个正常内核看下。。
<hamo> g0t3n: 那肯定就不行啦...没有ipv6的模块就毛都没有得搞了
<fa1c0n> g0
<osvimer_> fa1c0n 当然了 不是一个级别的
<fa1c0n> osvimer_: 哎……
<g0t3n> hamo,  用朋友的win7 ping -6了，然后发现第一个包通了，然后全都超时了
<hamo> g0t3n: 能解析出IP来？
<g0t3n> hamo,  能呢
<fa1c0n> 来irc第一个感觉就是不发个表情，全身憋的慌耶！
<hamo> g0t3n: 那就是能通...估计是走了win7自带的那个ipv6的隧道
<g0t3n> hamo,  现在看每个包都超时了
<hamo> g0t3n: win7自带那个tunnel特别慢...忍了吧...
<alvin_rxg> 现今重装系统也好简单… 配置下 inittab, sudoers, hostapd, sysv-rc-conf 就完事了。。
<AK_47> fa1c0n, 发个表情我看下。
<alvin_rxg> (°_°)
<fa1c0n> :)
<fa1c0n>  :(
<g0t3n> hamo,  一会继续弄
<g0t3n> XD
<fa1c0n> xd
<g0t3n> :-p
<fa1c0n> ?
<AK_47> 这算表情？
<fa1c0n> AK_47: o(∩_∩)o ....这样的？
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez_ 
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３  roylez_ 
<fa1c0n> (*^__^*) |||
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez_ 
<hamo> AK_47: 这才算表情啊
<fa1c0n> ●﹏●
<fa1c0n> 好吧！
<fa1c0n> 原来字符的表情也是很happy滴！=   =|||
<fa1c0n> ( ^_^ )
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 乃又在卖萌？
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 无萌可卖啊...
<gfrog_studying> roylez_: 主席乃要管好乃家hamo呢。
<hamo> gfrog_studying: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 给老子拿萌出来
<AK_47> 我只会0_0
<fa1c0n> 原来hamo的上投是roylez_吖！
<fa1c0n> *.*
<hamo> ...
<hamo> roylez_: 啦啦啦，啦啦啦，我是卖抱的小行家
<roylez_> hamo: 吃的太少了，4天没撇条
<fa1c0n> 那roylez_的上投是什么呢？
<hamo> roylez_: 撇条?你猜我理解对没？
<fa1c0n> hamo: ……
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: a打头的太多了
<hamo> roylez_: 都踢了
<hamo> 。。。
<fa1c0n> 大家都是打工仔了吧？
<hamo> fa1c0n: adam8157 roylez_ gfrog_studying 注意这几个，这几个是壕... 还有这个 imadper
<fa1c0n> 就是不明白了为什么IRC上会有几千几百个用户在那里挂着，而且半年不说句鸟语呢？
<roylez_> hamo: 你就找踢的
<hamo> roylez_: 拉了没？
<roylez_> gfrog_studying: 基蛙，出来踢你基友
 * hamo T_T
<roylez_> hamo: 老子在干活
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 今天刚刚装上ubuntu，前来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392108 我悲催的没有看懂分区，就随便弄了一下，也不知道会不会对系统有影响。还有，我是ubuntu 12.04,怎么升级到12.10？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-04 11:43
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...
<fa1c0n> hamo:？额……这个字怎么理解呢？
<hamo> fa1c0n: 啥字？
<fa1c0n> hamo: 壕
<hamo> fa1c0n: 分开看
<cleamoon> hamo, gebjgd不算？
<hamo> cleamoon: 也算...你这地主都发话了..当然算
<fa1c0n> hamo: 我是不是可以理解“土豪=地主”
<hamo> fa1c0n: 土豪嘛...就是像 roylez_ 这样的
<fa1c0n> roylez=roylez_都是一个人吧？
<fa1c0n> hamo: 可我也没看出roylze_有什么不同的地方吖？
<hamo> fa1c0n: 新人吧？
<adam8157>  /m ChanServ op #ubuntu-cn roylez_
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃饭呢
<fa1c0n> hamo: 嗯，最近烦QQ所以投奔IRC了！然后就到这里了！
<alvin_rxg> qq 里怎么讨论技术的？刷表情？
<hamo> adam8157 吃这么半天...
<adam8157> hamo: 火锅
<hamo> adam8157 自己在家吃？
<cleamoon> hamo, 我明显不行~
<hamo> fa1c0n: 快来拜壕 adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 和两个大姐
<hamo> adam8157 还和大姐...
<fa1c0n> hamo: 我用QQ！基本是挂着，跟几个好朋友聊聊而已！然后QQ让我感觉我Win7四核的打开QQ都卡将近15S以上我就很不爽了！！！！
<cleamoon> adam8157, 西单有个火锅自助挺不错的
<fa1c0n> hamo: 而且更新QQ还要重启我就更加不爽了！
<hamo> fa1c0n: adam8157壕都木有qq
<fa1c0n> adam8157: 是原始人类？
<adam8157> fa1c0n: 嗯 没qq 没msn 没人人
<fa1c0n> adam8157: 叔叔好！
<CyrusYzGTt> .。
<adam8157> fa1c0n: 乖
<fa1c0n> adam8157: 也是两个号吧？
<alvin_rxg> 话说，我的 pidgin 好久没开了。。
<fa1c0n> adam8157_away:&adam8157:
<adam8157> fa1c0n: 啥? 没有qq
<adam8157> fa1c0n: away那个是公司的台式机
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道爲什麼最近chrome老是內存泄漏。已經用了我10GB內存了
<fa1c0n> 原来如此，我记得上次来这里的时间有个朋友也跟我这么说过！
<gfrog_studying>  /me kick hamo. cc roylez_
 * gfrog_studying kick hamo. cc roylez_ 
<fa1c0n> 俺用opera跟大家用IRC呢！
 * gfrog_studying 敲了一天键盘，手有点不利索了。
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 啧啧
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 扣了一天腚？
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<fa1c0n> hamo: 原来是这么个意思吖！
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 乃要老实点。。
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 唔...
<fa1c0n> .....
<fa1c0n> hamo: 不老实会怎么样呢？
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> ...
<hamo> fa1c0n: ...
<wobu> ../
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 不给
<adam8157> 啊...
<fa1c0n> 额...
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 矮油
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 口是心非的家伙，哼哼
<cleamoon> gfrog_studying, 敲一天键盘之后除了手以外还有什么感觉吗？
 * gfrog_studying 算啦，不欺负hamo了。
 * hamo T_T
<gfrog_studying> cleamoon: 我会跟你说腚疼嘛？！
 * hamo 总有一天我等屌丝要打土豪分田地，嗯嗯
<cleamoon> gfrog_studying, 这我都感觉过，还有呢？
<cleamoon> hamo, 等着吧
 * hamo ...
<fa1c0n> cleamoon: 是不是还会蛋蛋疼！？
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 太气人了。。。 这些家伙，在巴塞罗那自己闷头儿玩儿呗。。 竟然挨个秀图片秀轨迹。。。
<cleamoon> fa1c0n, 明显不会，撸多了才会
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 欺负我们这些出不去的啊。。。
<cleamoon> gfrog_studying, 你不是土豪吗？没在墙外？
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣.
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: sigh
<gfrog_studying> cleamoon: sigh
<imadper> hamo: c家怎么样了?
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 等，还能咋样
<imadper> hamo: 一来就看见你丫黑我
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 挨卖的破
<hamo> imadper: 那哪里是黑啊！
<imadper> hamo: 今天终于把bugzilla的快速启动弄好了.
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 早,
<cleamoon> gfrog_studying, ?
<gfrog_studying> pityonli1e: P姐儿
 * adam8157 哪天去潘家园配眼镜...
<hamo> gfrog_studying: P姐被你吓跑了...
<imadper> adam8157: 你要文艺了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 狗眼又瞎了？
<adam8157> imadper: 现在这眼镜磨损太厉害
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<cleamoon> adam8157, 去潘家园不坑死你？
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<archl> 又是你们几个。
<adam8157> cleamoon: 那去哪里?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩.
<archl> 就你们闹
<adam8157> archl: 拜罗姐
<maplebeats> archl: gaoji的永远是他们几个
<archl> 。
<fa1c0n> 有有姐姐？
<imadper> maplebeats: 到深圳了?
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 何苦？
<fa1c0n> 猿人中还有女的？
<cleamoon> adam8157, 去大学图书馆顺10个
<maplebeats> imadper: 我到深圳去gaoji啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 我十二月去广州.
<archl> maplebeats: 可以让 lainme 去见你
<hamo> archl: 拜裸姐！
<archl> hamo: 。。。黑猫
<maplebeats> imadper: 祝你好运，从理论上来说，出事故的机率应该很少
<maplebeats> s/少/小
<maplebeats> archl: 是蛤蟆。。
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸zd你也来啦？
<cleamoon> ...裸姐？谁？
<maplebeats> archl: 好主意
<archl> maplebeats: 笨。人家是主席的猫。
<adam8157> hamo: 叫他全名
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我之前配去的是东单，但是那里比较贵
 * maplebeats 明天要上班了，都很兴奋？
<imadper> hamo: 壕买一个?  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12783691051&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1352031936_4k7_935253331
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 新款超炫 电动玩具枪 儿童玩具枪 灯光音乐 旋转中轴 0.2-淘宝网
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<archl> maplebeats: 我现在很伤
<maplebeats> imadper: 神器啊
 * imadper 买眼镜必须潘家园.
<pityonli1e> gfrog_studying: 基娃
<maplebeats> archl: 被女朋友摔了？
 * archl 伤啊伤啊伤啊。。。 自残。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: archl 伤, 多半是因为没吃饱
<archl> maplebeats: 我想要利用人。没想要女朋友。
 * archl 冷血。
<hamo> imadper: 这价格并不壕啊...不过还不错...比我小时候玩的好多了
<maplebeats> archl: 多半是冷到了
<hamo> imadper: bluezd roylez_ archl pityonli1e gfrog_studying 快去多撸上看那个毛泽东传奇...屌爆了
 * archl 是把别人热情放到冰点的类型。。。
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<imadper> hamo: 给你的小蝌蚪玩吧.
<imadper> hamo: 不上dooloo了.
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗！
<pityonli1e> hamo: ……
<imadper> hamo: 太慢....
<maplebeats> hamo: 就是
<hamo> imadper: 怎么可能...
<imadper> hamo: 这几天网络不好.
<imadper> hamo: 真的.
<bluezd> hamo: 57 分钟 。。。。。。
<hamo> pityonli1e: 变装P姐？
<hamo> bluezd: 绝对给力...
<maplebeats> hamo: 这么慢，看个评论还要打开新页面，卡死我了
<archl> hamo: 有病就要做全身检查明白么。
<hamo> imadper: 是斯巴达了...
<archl> roylez adam8157 有病就要做全身检查明白么
<hamo> maplebeats: 不是我们啊，是斯巴达啊...
<imadper> hamo: 但是www.baidu.com 还是很快.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
 * hamo 不过为啥我这边还很快？
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 谢谢夸奖我厂产品...
<imadper> hamo: 不谢. 那个访问快, 跟你丫没关系.
<maplebeats> ef>ping dooloo.info
<maplebeats> PING dooloo.info (106.187.101.128) 56(84) bytes of data.
<maplebeats> From li494-128.members.linode.com (106.187.101.128) icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable
<maplebeats> From li494-128.members.linode.com (106.187.101.128) icmp_seq=2 Destination Port Unreachable
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<hamo> imadper: 毛...
<adam8157> imadper: 有推荐的店么
<bluezd> hamo: 我这也很快
<pityonli1e> hamo: pityonli1e 可能又用我的配置文件了吧
<archl> hamo: 我4岁就看清了毛泽东的真面目 -当时我就拿着那一堆胸针说，做这个的不是好人。。。
<maplebeats> hamo:  100% packet loss, time 1263ms
<imadper> adam8157: 这倒是没有. 不过往死了砍价倒是真的.
<maplebeats> hamo: 这也叫快啊
<fa1c0n> 哈哈
<hamo> maplebeats: 我说我这里嘛...你那边，估计是被斯巴达了...
<hamo> adam8157 对半砍，不卖就走人
<fa1c0n> 元芳，你怎么看？
<maplebeats> fa1c0n: 元芳死了好多年了
<pityonli1e> hamo: 是刚才我掉线了
<fa1c0n> .0.0
<archl> hamo:  dooloo.info ping statistics ---
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<archl> 12 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 11087ms
<sjd_zeus> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<archl> ...
<imadper> pityonli1e: 你掉线要怪 gfrog_studying
<archl> roylez...
<pityonli1e> imadper: why?
<imadper> pityonli1e: 你问 hamo 蛤蟆.
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> 不明觉历啊
<pityonli1e> hamo: 全退了？
<imadper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17699295208&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1352023954_3k9_416297320   这个怎么样?  cc hamo   我等他半价的时候买.
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Columbia/哥伦比亚 两面穿 羽绒服 男款 PM5368-tmall.com天猫
<fa1c0n> 999？
<fa1c0n> 这个价格很不错耶！
<imadper> 有点儿板甲的味道.
<imadper> fa1c0n: 等半价才买得起
<gfrog_studying> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 丑
<fa1c0n> 我记得我淘宝上如果是这个价位的我利润可以超过100%
<fa1c0n> 0.0
<imadper> hamo: 能有你丑?
<fa1c0n> 样式比较普通耶！
<fa1c0n> 名牌？
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 羽绒服必须patagonia或者marmot啊
<hamo> imadper: 丑多了好呗...快赶上 adam8157 丑了
<archl> ...
<fa1c0n> 0.0，哎
 * gfrog_studying 去年看迪卡侬80%绒的羽绒服平时穿也足够了。 要不是俺不喜欢穿羽绒服，当时半价的时候就收一件了。
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 买不起...
<imadper> gfrog_studying: marmot有我买得起的嘛?
<roylez_> gfrog_studying: 丫冬眠去，别浪费资源，你是不是还想要天鹅绒的？
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 找特价啊骚年
<gfrog_studying> roylez_: 主席 @@
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 暂时没找到...
<hamo> 。。。
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 其实帝都真心用不上羽绒服
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 我去广州穿.
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 软壳+抓绒衣足矣
<archl> ...羽绒服...我还穿着高中时候的那个....
<archl> lol
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 穿衬衫。。。
<archl> gfrog_studying: 不是吧...你真抗冻
<pityonli1e> gfrog_studying: 我前几天订了一套跑步的，结果号太小了，退了，打算去专卖店试完了再买
<gfrog_studying> archl: 去年冬天就穿单衣过的，毛裤都没穿
<cleamoon> 去广东冬天赤膊都行呀...
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 广州冬天很冷的.
<imadper> cleamoon: 你去试试去.
<imadper> cleamoon: 别想当然.
<imadper> cleamoon: 6度+下雨, 你赤膊?
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 南方冬天的魔法攻击没体验过，估计羽绒也不给力
<cleamoon> imadper, 我去过...
<archl> gfrog_studying: 如果你是说那种不透风的,确实可以,另外,如果不在室外站着不动,也没啥问题.
 * hamo 这片太精彩了...
<gfrog_studying> pityonli1e: 跑步的？ 啥？
<imadper> cleamoon: 然后你就在6度+下雨的时候赤膊了?
<cleamoon> imadper, 我在瑞典，-5度+下雨我也就一件T恤
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 保暖内衣就挺给力的.
<imadper> cleamoon: 那你没死?
<pityonline> gfrog_studying: 嗯，跑步的
<maplebeats> 3.99K/s
<cleamoon> imadper, 我在+10时赤膊国
<cleamoon> 过
<imadper> -5度还下雨....
<cleamoon> imadper, -5还真下雨...
<imadper> 那雨都不结冰的.. 霸气...
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。
<gfrog_studying> archl: 冬天的时候北方（至少帝都附近）是物理攻击，只要抗住风，不失温就没问题。南方那种魔法攻击，风不大但是各种潮真要命呢。
<cleamoon> imadper, 下雪那天是+3度...巨诡异...
<gfrog_studying> pityonline: @@ P姐。。。
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 广州那魔法攻击是持续技能.. 全天都冷, 屋子里也冷.. 没地方暖和.
<hamo> ...
<pityonline> gfrog_studying: 半个多月没跑步了，感觉又胖了
<archl> imadper: 烧啊。
<imadper> cleamoon: 高空冷嘛, 所以3度下雪可以接受. 你地表-5度, 高空肯定更冷, 还下雨..
<imadper> archl: 烧啥.
<archl> imadper: 全烧了，桌子之类的
<imadper> archl: ............................
<cleamoon> imadper, 瑞典天气很诡异的，今天就是晴天下雨
<gfrog_studying> pityonline: 我都俩月没骑车了，腿上都摸不出来肌肉了。。 软囊囊的跟超市里的肘子似的。
<archl> imadper: 你让我想起了 2d boy 的新游戏宣传。。。
<pityonline> gfrog_studying: 我胳膊也软了
<archl> imadper: 你太坏了
<pityonline> gfrog_studying: 男人就得保持锻炼啊
<archl> gfrog_studying: 。。。
<imadper> cleamoon: 广州晴天下雨也有.
<gfrog_studying> pityonline: .
<imadper> archl: ... 没懂...
<archl> pityonline: 保持腹肌锻炼很容易的。
<cleamoon> imadper, 2012快到了，该感冒就去感冒吧
<imadper> cleamoon: 2012不是早就到了嘛? 都快过去了...
<archl> 就在屁股上支起一块来。在睡觉时就能锻炼腹肌。
<imadper> cleamoon: 现在都11月了...
<pityonline> archl: 感觉很久没锻炼腹部了
<imadper> pityonline: 用220v来锻炼...
<pityonline> imadper: 啥宝贝？
<cleamoon> imadper, 2012是12月的事...
 * archl 为了消除这种锻炼的负面效果，定制了一个垫子。。。终于可以放松的睡觉了。不用每天一边修炼一边休息。。。。
<imadper> pityonline: 你不知道? 问主席... cc roylez
<pityonline> imadper: 电刑啊？
<imadper> cleamoon: 啥.. 你刚才说2012快到了... 早就2012了..
<imadper> pityonline: 不, 是自虐, 不是电刑.
<imadper> pityonline: 哎, 有钱人的癖好, 你是不懂的.
<cleamoon> imadper, 你没看过那电影？
<pityonline> imadper: 这些怪招儿
<gfrog_studying> archl: 乃不怕把脊椎掰弯了？ 像唐伯虎点秋香里面那俩少爷。。。
<roylez_> archl: 那种妄想靠吃或者睡就能减肥或者锻炼的，都是笨蛋
<imadper> pityonline: 我也是在这里听说的.
<imadper> cleamoon: 啥?
<pityonline> imadper: irc 潮词儿不少啊
<gfrog_studying> archl: 矮油，其实掰弯了还有一个后果，就是只能去找hamo玩了呢。。
<imadper> pityonline: 恩, 比如`p姐` `裸姐`
<hamo> ...
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣.
<imadper> hamo: www.mygooglest.com/fni/stumpwm.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: My StumpWM Config (@ mygooglest.com)
 * gfrog_studying 扯淡结束，退散。
<cleamoon> imadper, 2012是电影
<imadper> cleamoon: 哦....
<roylez_> gfrog_studying: 你要继续搞基去了？
 * hamo   别打扰我，听 毛泽东传奇呢 ...
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<hamo>  /me 太精彩了...
<cleamoon> hamo, 想入党了?
<roylez_> hamo: 把js都换成我能看的 coffee 行不？
 * cleamoon 试试看这是什么东西
<hamo> cleamoon: 想去对岸入党
<hamo> roylez_: js你也能看啊
<pityonline> imadper: ……
<roylez_> hamo: 不能
<cleamoon> hamo, 彼岸河对面？
<hamo> roylez_: 那就学着看呗...lol
<hamo> cleamoon: 浅浅的海峡对岸
<imadper> hamo: 凡是有意愿参加中国国民党的大陆人士, 都是国民党的xx成员. xx成员不用交党费, 也不拥有各种权利.
<archl> roylez。。。
<hamo> imadper: 我要台湾护照啊
<archl> gfrog_studying:  roylez 反正我的腹肌就是这样来的，我从来不锻炼也有。
<cleamoon> hamo, 英吉利海峡？
<hamo> 。。。
<archl> 。。。
<cleamoon> imadper, 外国都这样
<archl> hamo: 去台湾吧
<onlylove> 霍尔木兹海峡或者马六甲海峡？
<imadper> hamo: 台湾娘炮多. 适合你过去gaoji
<archl> hamo: 你那么可爱，台湾人要的。
 * hamo 求别黑
 * hamo 为啥越听越像轮子功呢？
<imadper> hamo: 一直就很像吧... 至少我无法区分他们倆.
<archl> imadper:  我见过国民党支部。
<imadper> archl: gaoji
<hamo> imadper: 腊肉和李师父差远了吧
<imadper> archl: 快让 hamo 加入.
<archl> hamo: 。。。去悉尼找国民党支部加入吧。。。
<imadper> hamo: 李师傅最近混得怎么样?
 * hamo 我要护照啊护照啊...
<archl> imadper: 李师傅是谁？
<hamo> imadper: 挂了不是？
<archl> hamo: 护照30天就能办好
<imadper> archl: 黎虹痔呀.
<imadper> hamo: 不了解..
<hamo> archl: 湾湾护照可以免签米国啊
<imadper> hamo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.f7lOxl&id=15248166912&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 爆款包邮 裕鑫智胜 十一 11阶魔方 黑白夜光 专业高阶魔方11阶-tmall.com天猫
<hamo> imadper: 脑速慢...玩不了这么gaoji的游戏
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蟆的大脑不发达?
 * hamo 不要打扰我啊！我在学习毛泽东传奇啊！
<cleamoon_> 试试看irssi好不好用
<cleamoon_> 还好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么打开软件啊！我找不到。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392117 比如GNU C complier 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahhszzj — 2012-11-04 21:07
<jusss> 好卡
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<jusss> 晚上好
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<jusss> 莫有人吗
<psychologe> d
<cleamoon_> jusss: 有的是人，没人说话
<psychologe> kk,你是机器人么
<jusss> cleamoon_: soga
<cleamoon_> psychologe: 是
<psychologe> kk:你是机器人么
<kk> psychologe, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<jusss> 今天变冷了
<redmorning> 关机时仍打开的文件夹 PDF 网页等 下次开机自动打开  这个设置在哪？ 版本12.04
<jusss> 下雪了
<psychologe> 广东这边还穿T恤
<jusss> 困了，睡会儿
<cleamoon_> redmorning: 应该没有这个设置吧，除非不关机，只休眠
<redmorning> cleamoon_: 10.04有这个功能，不知现在还有没。
<cleamoon_> redmorning: 具体是什么样的功能？就是开机就完全恢复？
<onlylove> 保存会话
<redmorning> onlylove: 什么地方设置？
<onlylove> redmorning: 我就知道XFCE里面有这个东西，哪里设置不知道
<maplebeats> redmorning: 体眠，待机
<redmorning> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363681  有人问过这个问题 无解答
<kk> redmorning ⇪ ti: gnome下如何保存会话 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cleamoon_> http://wawawia.com/posts/A18/19584L.jpg
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 下载了一个GNOME3.6的ubuntu，不懂设置ADSL拨号上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392122 看了这个版本没有官方的设置简单，这是下载地址，谁能设置ADSL上网，麻烦贴图片上来，谢谢 http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/gnome.org/ ... p-i386.iso 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 —  …
<adam8157> bluezd: imadper 明天去同仁医院验光...
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> bluezd: 现在戴的眼镜磨损的不行了, 另外配个去
<bluezd> adam8157: 直接去眼镜店配个相同度数的就完了呗
<adam8157> bluezd: 验光很重要, 尤其每天都是对着电脑, 去同仁散瞳的验光会好些
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 换个钛+水晶的吧
<jusss> 有人了，哇咔咔
<adam8157> bluezd: 我的眼睛快废了, 必须讲究点
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 水晶? 蛤蟆镜?
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 。。。
<jusss> 壕
 * bluezd 求眼镜保健方法
 * adam8157 预算100验光, 600眼镜
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 才600,啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 啊? 你的眼镜多少钱
<gfrog_studying> gfrog_studying: 搞一套尼康的解决方案吧。
<jusss> 不过水晶的很重吧
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 100羊
<maplebeats> adam8157:你这预算和壕不相关啊
 * bluezd 求降低度数方法
<adam8157> maplebeats: 本来就是穷鬼
<gfrog_studying> bluezd: 删号重练
<maplebeats> bluezd: 把眼睛挖了，就变0了
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: ...
 * bluezd 哎，愁苦啊
 * adam8157 愁苦啊
 * gfrog_studying 愁苦+1
 * gfrog_studying 室温23度
<adam8157> 我这里冷得很, 屋子大, 暖气片小...
<sou_> 真暖和
 * adam8157 afk
<cleamoon_> adam8157: 你那预算肯定不够，验光现在很坑人
<maplebeats> 验光不是5块么
<roylez_> adam8157: 有钱
<roylez_> adam8157: 我9年前120配的眼镜现在还在用。一个星期前自己换了鼻托
<cleamoon_> 谁知道用irssi怎么弄个提醒？
<roylez_> cleamoon_: beep_beep
<cleamoon_> roylez_: 不想弄声音，能不能在哪里弄个看的东西，像xchat一样
<qinglingquan> roylez_: 9年了镜片没花啊？
<roylez_> qinglingquan: 花了
<fa1c0n> 不想弄声音？
<fa1c0n> 用opera试试吖！
<roylez_> cleamoon_: 可以自己设beep command，自己绑notfiy_send
<fa1c0n> opera浏览起的没声音耶
<fa1c0n> 0.0
<cleamoon_> roylez_: 听起来好麻烦呀...
<qinglingquan> roylez_: 我也就是能用个3年左右,镜框配个好的能用时间长点。
<roylez_> cleamoon_: 不蛋疼玩什么Linux
<cleamoon_> roylez_: ……
<roylez_> cleamoon_: 我手机短信都notify_send到屏幕了
<adam8157> roylez_: 蛋疼到家
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu12.10下ibus显示“没有输入窗口” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392125 ubuntu12.10下ibus显示“没有输入窗口”，网上搜到的方法是： 进入这个目录：/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0(gtk版本可能略有区别)，里面有个gtk.immodules文件，用vim或者gedit等文本编辑器打开它，找 …
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 你要去医院配眼镜？
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 去验光而已
<cleamoon_> roylez_: ……蛋疼到家
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 哦，
<cleamoon_> roylez_: 那你只到有什么好办法可以之用键盘在不同程序之间复制粘贴吗?
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 我是潘家园直接配的，400左右
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.coastal.com/glasses/mens-frames/cMaleFrames-p1.html?ilid=lnav#brandFilters=[]&attr_searchGenders=[Men]&attr_searchMaterials=[Titanium]&size_glassesLensDiameter=[]&size_glassesBridgeWidth=[]&size_glassesTempleLength=[]&size_glassesFrameWidth_si=[]&size_glassesLensHeight=[]&categoryCode=MaleFrames&filterGroup=searchMaterials&minPrice=0&maxPrice=500&page=1&pdi_searchMaterials=[Aluminum]&sorting=price-asc&widgetExpanded=true&perfect
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Men's Designer Glasses Starting At $38 | Coastal
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 先验个光
<roylez_> cleamoon_: 没有
<qinglingquan> adam8157: :)
<cleamoon_> ……
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/23813335/
<kk> bluezd,啥网址y 眼镜和脸型怎么搭配❤科普啦！！不看后悔！！
<adam8157> bluezd: 我是什么脸型?
<bluezd> adam8157: 长方形 ？
<roylez_> adam8157: 倒霉相
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> bluezd: http://www.coastal.com/fittingGuide_pop.ep
<roylez_> adam8157: oval
<adam8157> 我是"大"型
<bluezd> adam8157: 夜用加大型
<adam8157> bluezd: 你妹...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: PBC 蛋疼
<qinglingquan> ...
<bluezd> roylez_: 主席是哪个型啊？
<roylez_> bluezd: rectangle
<fa1c0n> 0.0，看那么多眼镜，俺最想要的就是谷歌眼镜……
<mugebjgd> @梧桐细雨夜：下午，东大桥闹市区，有人围观，我必上前。三轮车与奥迪刮蹭，两人争执，奥迪不依不饶。我路见不平，拔嘴相助。劝奥迪车主：书记，消消气......众人群起而攻之......我就撤了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<pityonline> roylez_: 手机短信还能 notify-send 到电脑屏幕啊？
<maplebeats> pityonline: 高级功能
<pityonline> maplebeats: gaoji
<roylez_> pityonline: android-notifier
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2009/10/an_experience_of_buying_eyeglasses.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 配眼镜的遭遇 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<pityonline> roylez_: play 里没这东西，你自己写的？
<roylez_> pityonline: 有啊
<roylez_> pityonline: google搜索嘛
<roylez_> pityonline: android-notifier
<pityonline> roylez_: 呃，原来没在 play 里
<roylez_> pityonline: 在play里不叫这个名字，你去google code拍那qrcode好了
<freeflying> adam8157: 你那边还有别人推荐的不
<freeflying> adam8157: 尤其是openshift那些人
<gfrog_studying> freeflying: os 在国内没developer哦，XD
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: ?没有么?
<freeflying> gfrog_studying: 哦
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 如果你说那些做工具的也算的话，那就有吧。。。
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: tcms是个神马样子，你该懂的
<imadper> 南富不是有开发嘛?
<freeflying> imadper: 那边都是做虚拟化的吧
<imadper> freeflying: 我看那边有做btrfs开发的
<freeflying> imadper: 那些人我知道
<freeflying> gfrog_studying: rh在国内很多做libvirt的？
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 乃说为毛咱都是platform qe，但是工作流程和工具的差别这么大呢。。。
<gfrog_studying> freeflying: 目前已知的developer有仨
<freeflying> gfrog_studying: 那三个
<gfrog_studying> freeflying: 包括前maintainer DV大叔
<freeflying> gfrog_studying: 还有呢
<freeflying> gfrog_studying: 话说你们平时用啥机器跑kvm测试啊
<gfrog_studying> freeflying: Osier 跟 Guannan
<gfrog_studying> freeflying: pc
<freeflying> gfrog_studying: 没有workstation的啊
<gfrog_studying> freeflying: 那也是PC不是。。 powerKVM都是IBM在搞
<pityonline> roylez_: 已经看到了，不过我好像并不需要这个功能
<gfrog_studying> freeflying: arm的还不太清楚谁牵头，估计还是IBM
<roylez_> pityonline: 用电脑的时候懒得那手机，有点用
<freeflying> adam8157: openswan现在是RH主导在搞吗
 * imadper 死活都收不到taobao的验证码! 难道这注定不让我买了!?
 * gfrog_studying openswan。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_studying: 哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 我感觉我们除了自家的产品, 新feature没一个主导的
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 自家的啥？
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: ^^
<freeflying> openshift
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: qemu继承glusterFS还是ibm在牵头做呢
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 产品的角度
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 集成
<freeflying> osv都是做集成
<freeflying> 其实这活吃力不讨好
<pityonline> roylez_: 只是提示功能是吧？
<roylez_> imadper: 买啥？
<roylez_> pityonline: 恩
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 其实ibm挺爽，在前头把feature搞出来，然后RH的工程师继续完善测试改bug，然后大家一起拿出去卖钱忽悠人
<imadper> roylez_: 巧克力.
<pityonline> roylez_: That's what it does.
<roylez_> imadper: 随便去超市买呗
<imadper> roylez_: 懒...
 * imadper 已经第七次点重新获取短信了..
 * imadper 仍然没有收到... 我确定我的手机没有黑名单这么gaoji的功能~
<adam8157> imadper: 我可以帮你付
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是最近GFW增加了過濾導致速度變慢了
<adam8157> imadper: 代付 填我邮箱什么的
<imadper> adam8157: 没事, 明天再说吧. 多谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,也幫我代付吧，我網購了 3000大洋的移動電源
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 移动电源要这么贵???
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯， 兩個移動電源都是 18000mA的
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 其中一個有太陽能電池板
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 真壕出现了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你要干嘛....
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 不是
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 买个移动电源而已... 你又不是靠这个发送火箭...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 末日儲備
<imadper> .........
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 只要不是毀滅類型的末日就有用
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-Energy-Landolt-B%C3%B6rnstein-Relationships-ebook/dp/B001C2TPWO/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Nuclear Energy (Landolt-Börnstein: Numerical Data and Functional Relationships in Science and Technology - New Series / Advanced Materials and Technologies): K. (editor) Heinloth, Zeynel Alkan, Bertrand Barré, Rudolf Bock, David Campbell, Wolfgang Grätz, Thomas Hamacher, Klaus Heinloth, Dieter H.H. Hoffmann, Ingo Hofmann, William J. Hogan, Wolfgang Kröge …
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 求中文，
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac452165
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 亚马逊最贵的一本书，各种神评论！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 好吧，可惜太貴了，有木有盜版。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不贵. 电子版能省1500美金.
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 求盜版，只要看不懂的都要求盜版
<maplebeats> gitcafe做得好烂。。。
<cleamoon> ...为什么那书used比新的贵4倍
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 也帮我付吧，我去买个MBA
<adam8157> gfrog_studying: 行, 明天给我cash
<gfrog_studying> adam8157: 土豪蛋
<cleamoon> adam8157,  也帮我付吧，我去买个747
<imadper> adam8157: 我要买这个,  帮我代付一下: 帮我租五年的吧. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.OLp8Bc&id=13481253080&_u=4um7j6m748c
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 上海本森 游轮租赁 游艇出租 豪华游艇游轮婚礼 船长3号油轮租赁-淘宝网
 * imadper 淘宝最近怎么只有油轮租赁了? 以前有卖油轮的..
<maplebeats> imadper: 油轮？
<pityonline> roylez_: 那个 android-notifier 也算蛮有用的，如果是听着音乐专心操作电脑时可以收到来电或短信提醒，也不错
<roylez_> pityonline: .
<abine1> virtualbox.org的网站无法登录了
<abine1> 蛋疼啊
<abine1> 蛋疼
<abine1> 要下载个虚拟机回来用用
<abine1> Can't contact the web server. Try again later.
<abine1> 甲骨文要收钱了？
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 用 rpmfusion的源下載
<abine1> 我要用Win系统下面的虚拟机
<abine1> 新装了一个AMD A10 5800K 的主机
<abine1> 性能弱爆了
<abine1> 还是不够快
<abine1> 处理器的性能还是不够用
<abine1> 以前觉得A8 3870K的速度蛮快的了
<abine1> 好后悔
<abine1> 应该买E3 1230 V2
<abine1> 或者那个3770k
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<abine1> AMD的处理器性能还有差距了
<mugebjgd> amd 3650路过
 * mayli tired
<alvin_rxg> 你想汉子了么？
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 诶，周围一堆基友
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 去南边找猫叔吧 :D
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 猫叔=？
<mugebjgd> mayli: 猫叔很猛的
<mayli> mugebjgd: alvin_rxg ……完全不知道你们在说什么
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat ? blueghost ? blabla ?
<mugebjgd> mayli: 梅里撒吗 不要装清纯了
<mayli> mugebjgd: 额，我去洗洗睡了
<mayli> mugebjgd: 真没劲
<mugebjgd> mayli: 什么有劲？
<mayli> mugebjgd: not fun
<mugebjgd> mayli: 猫叔很fun的
<mayli> mugebjgd: 我都不知道猫叔是谁
<mugebjgd> mayli: 那就让你见识见识
<mayli> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又从amazon上买了个htc chacha
<mayli> mugebjgd: 渣渣手机
<mugebjgd> mayli: 用来和你蛋逼足够了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, chacha看不了pdf，太小
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 我有电纸书
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...那你买chacha干什么？
<mugebjgd> 打字
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...壕...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 多少钱?
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 85欧
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ....真便宜
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你看看欧洲多少钱
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 美国这地方真不要脸
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 180欧......
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 所以啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那就都直接从美国买了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 是啊 因为限制 所以不让的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 算上关税都便宜
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 所以我正好买了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 不让？为什么？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 一般你在amazon上买需要美国的地址
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 跟google的4儿子似的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 13号 我准备抢购
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 299刀
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你需要多少台电脑？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 买给老爸的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...
<abine1> mugebjgd: 帮俺也抢一个
<mugebjgd> abine1: 太多了就买不到了
<abine1> 应该能买两个吧
<abine1> 一个人
<abine1> 买两部
<abine1> 四太子
<abine1> 不过，网上很多评测的跑分，很低
<mugebjgd> abine1: 我要买2个 就留一个自己用了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 定50部回国卖去，你连机票钱都能挣回来
<mugebjgd> abine1: 要的就是屏幕大
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 没戏
<abine1> 便宜果然木有好货
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 海关直接扣掉 再说我又不回天朝
<abine1> 跑分低说明性能不给力气啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 很有戏
<mugebjgd> abine1: 美国现在sprinter 599刀
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...送海关一台呗
<mugebjgd> abine1: 便宜个屁
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你以为德国海关是天朝海关啊
<abine1> 不是说RMB1786么
<mugebjgd> abine1: 哪说的？
<abine1> 坑爸爸了
<mugebjgd> abine1: 给url
<abine1> 你买8GB的
<mugebjgd> abine1: 1786你也要能买到啊
<abine1> 还是16GB的？
<mugebjgd> abine1: 显然8G足够
<abine1> 在米国的价格
<mugebjgd> abine1: 米国算上邮费都不止
<abine1> 相当RMB1786
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 直接回兲朝呀...
<mugebjgd> abine1: 美国邮费 天朝运费
<abine1> 顶天了不超过2500就搞定了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 回天朝干嘛？
<abine1> æ°´è´§
<mugebjgd> abine1: 你能买到就行
<abine1> 到时侯等着买水货
<abine1> 有代购的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 卖货
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 算了吧
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你去吧
<abine1> 不过这个很蛋疼啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我又没在美国....
<abine1> 不能扩展SD卡
<abine1> mugebjgd: 你没被飓风刮上天啊？
<mugebjgd> abine1: 我在FL
<mugebjgd> abine1: 美国跟天朝一样大
<mugebjgd> abine1: 有点常识
<abine1> 怎么不去纽约逛逛
<abine1> 凑凑热闹
<mugebjgd> abine1: 傻逼才去纽约
<mugebjgd> abine1: 要去就去las vagas
<abine1> 大西洋城也有赌啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你赌了吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 没去
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 没那个兴趣
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 继续购物
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...你是女人吗？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 都买什么了？苏珊娜的香水吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 这里衣服便宜的要死
<piggybox> cleamoon: 哈哈哈
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 西服 裤子 tommy的衣服 在欧洲1.5倍的价格
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 一般多少钱？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 400欧的西服 这里估计250刀
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你算算
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 没去纽约真可惜，那里有21century，里面全是欧洲人
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 来淘打折名牌的欧洲人
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 白人就是欧洲人 去那里干嘛？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: outlet就够了
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 比outlet便宜多了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 还不够时间的呢
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 可惜只有纽约才有
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 谁会买400欧的衣服呀
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 去纽约累死
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 很多人都会
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 西服
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你不是在生活水平超高的瑞典么
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 踏踏实实H&M凑活几件完了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 西服 没法凑合
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 高不高和买不买奢侈品没什么关系吧
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 中国奢侈品消费最高
<piggybox> cleamoon: 中国奢侈品价格也最贵，很奇怪吧
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 可以买便宜的呀
<cleamoon> piggybox, 这有什么奇怪的...奢侈品便宜了还叫奢侈品？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 是啊 买美国便宜的啊
<piggybox> cleamoon: 同样的奢侈品比国外贵一倍也不奇怪么
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, H&M西服一般只有50-100欧耶..
<cleamoon> piggybox, 关税............
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 美国东西便宜的原因是因为它市场够大，单位利润少点总体还是能赚很多钱，所以business可以接受更低的定价
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 万恶的美帝国主义
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 你医保每月多少钱？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我倒觉得美国便宜是因为消费税低，但相对的公司类的税款就很高了，实际上人们得到的钱还是少了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 可不少 平均这里工资3000多刀
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 没多少，60多刀
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 3000d也不高嘛
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 便宜
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你在瑞典能挣多少
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 美国税最高的地方在间接的间接税
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 瑞典平均2400欧左右
<piggybox> cleamoon: 美国公司税是高，但是“合法避税”的公司一大把，IT行业里税最低的就是Google
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 2400是税后还是税前？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 如果美帝不收公司一大笔税，那人们的工资至少是4000d
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 税前
<cleamoon> piggybox, 是啊，小公司倒霉呗
<cleamoon> 还是在ebay上买东西爽
<mugebjgd> arch抛弃systemd咯
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有吗？
<cleamoon> NND，smartcover商店里40欧，ebay上5欧
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 看rss
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: ebay不可信
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你还订了arch的rss？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 显然
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, smartcover有什么可信不可信的...本身就是廉价货...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, arch上有什么呀...
 * mugebjgd 出门去海滩
<mugebjgd> 啦啦啦啦
<cleamoon> lol
<piggybox> 当心飓风，海啸，地震。。。
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 恩 FL安全的很
<cleamoon> 天花，梅毒，艾滋病
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 天朝更甚
<alvin_rxg> 天花……该说啥好呢…
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<qsdiy> hello
<kk> qsdiy, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<qsdiy> 你不是机器人吧
<AZB123> >:o
<AZB123> 到家了
<AZB123> 终于找到组织了
<AZB123> 舒服
<qsdiy> hello
<kk> qsdiy, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg, gebjgdnothere, piggybox, cleamoon, ofan 是时候出来溜溜了
<alvin_rxg> 溜
<cleamoon> 溜
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 真听话.. 分别给给 alvin_rxg, cleamoon 扔了块骨头
<alvin_rxg> 扔给 fivesheep http://goo.gl/QOrfh
<cleamoon> 扔给 fivesheep http://www.sun0769.com/life/health/eat/taboo/201109/W020110930568702507547.jpg
<fivesheep> yo knownbad
<fivesheep> knownbad: 今天不在家嘿秋, 跑来这泡网?
<kk>  06:34
<ibodi> 娃。都这么早就来了？
<knownbad> ??
<knownbad> fivesheep: 我是在家啊
<metbsd> 这里有网泡？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-28
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 12.04 安装了macbuntu 没有特效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451308 今天折腾了一天，就为了装个macbuntu，到了晚上终于装上了，可是出现了几个问题，真是急躁啊，希望有大拿帮忙看下 1. 图标、样式都是apple样式的了，当时根据那些博文写的还不太一样啊，看到的最小化的时候没有apple的那种效果，而且
<^k^> ─> 切换各个应用也没有特效 2. 那个面板真是不会用，面板上的应用程序添加了删不了了，而且我把之前最底 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub下的启动参数怎么加到syslinux下？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451314 我是为了解决飞天本本的触摸板问题，网上有真实可用方法如下： Code: 打开/etc/default/grub 添 加 i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop 到 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""， 添加完后应该是GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop" 现
<^k^> ─> 在想把这个参数加到syslinux下，不知应该怎么加？ 多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-10-28 8:23
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • nexus 7 一代的ubuntu desktop 已经可以从13.04更新到13.10啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451315 看图说话 13 - 1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-10-28 8:44
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.10安装库函数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451317 最近发现ubuntu缺少很多库函数，不知道怎么安装。希望各位能给予帮助，不胜感激！我是新手！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 逆光飞翔 — 2013-10-28 9:15
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 基渣
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 老罗的Android视频教程整理之入门介绍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451318 Android是一种基于Linux的自由及开放源代码的操作系统，主要使用于移动设备，如智能手机和平板电脑，由Google公司和开放手机联盟领导及开发。尚未有统一中文名称，中国大陆地区较多人使用“安卓”或“安致”。Android操
<^k^> ─> 作系统最初由Andy Rubin开发，主要支持手机。2005年8月由Google收购注资。2007年11月，Google与84家硬件制造商、 …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 音乐播放器clementine 1.2版下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451319 ubuntu13.10仓库里的是v1.1版 1.2最新中文版发布啦,从2010年的0.1版开始走过4年的历程咯... 我最爱的一个功能就是视觉效果,它内置了上百个效果,之前只在wmp上遇到过,不比wmp的差.全openGL渲染,不耗用cpu资源!!!并且支持特效全屏,在全屏状态下默
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 老罗的Android视频教程整理之常用布局 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451320 Android是一种基于Linux的自由及开放源代码的操作系统，主要使用于移动设备，如智能手机和平板电脑，由Google公司和开放手机联盟领导及开发。尚未有统一中文名称，中国大陆地区较多人使用“安卓”或“安致”。Android操
<^k^> ─> 作系统最初由Andy Rubin开发，主要支持手机。2005年8月由Google收购注资。2007年11月，Google与84家硬件制造商、 …
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 近期貌似Android安全问题炒的很热啊，不给root的恶心Linux会如此恶心
<thomasxie> 請教今天強制升級之後出現file owned by 'libdbusmenu' and 'libdbusmenu-glib': 'usr/include/libdbusmenu-glib-0.4/libdbusmenu-glib/client.h'
<thomasxie> 不知道這樣正常麼，如果不是有什麼後遺症
<iMadper> thomasxie: archlinux?
<thomasxie> 嗯
<iMadper> thomasxie: 一看报错信息就是archlinux的. 把包和文件都删了, 重新安装就行了.
<thomasxie> 我直接sudo pacman -Syu --force了
<iMadper> thomasxie: 升级系统的时候 --force == 不想活了
<thomasxie> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=171905
<^k^> thomasxie ⇪ t: libdbusmenu-glib upgrade error (Page 1) / Pacman & Package Upgrade Issues / Arch Linux Forums
<thomasxie> 因爲之前出現另一個問題
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> thomasxie: 啥时候开始用的arch呀?
<thomasxie> 所以我就。。。
<thomasxie> 用了几年了
<iMadper> thomasxie: 最近两年, --force造成多次大规模系统起不来了
<thomasxie> 哦
 * iMadper 表示死过一次, 终身不--force了...
<thomasxie> 嗯
<thomasxie> 那么现在我怎么处理比较好
<iMadper> thomasxie: 刚才我说的方法不行?
<thomasxie> 卸载再安装？
<iMadper> thomasxie: 恩, 卸载之后, 如果报错的那两个文件还存在, 要记得手动删除, 然后再安装
<thomasxie> 好，我先试试看
<iMadper> thomasxie: 不管用吗?
<iMadper> thomasxie: ... 你还没试呢, 怎么就又问一次...
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<vipzrx> zao
<iMadper> imtxc: 早起吃的肉龙, 好吃.
<imtxc> iMadper: 龙肉？
<imtxc> 肉龙
<iMadper> imtxc: 肉龙...
 * iMadper 真有龙肉我也不敢吃呀... 你以为我是广东人?! imtxc 
<MeaCulpa> .
<thomasxie> 好了搞定
<vipzrx> debian  升级之后，图形界面登录只是一个黑漆漆的背景，什么也看不见，但是能点击出关机等选项
<thomasxie> iMadper: 多谢~
<iMadper> thomasxie: :)
<thomasxie> :)
<iMadper> vipzrx: 赞.
<vipzrx> 登录选项 有1 gnome default
<vipzrx> 2 gnome
<vipzrx> 3 gnome fallback
<imtxc> 肉龙是啥？  iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 一种面食
<iMadper> imtxc: http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduimage&ct=201326592&lm=-1&cl=2&fr=ala1&word=%C8%E2%C1%FA
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 肉龙_百度图片搜索
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 面食。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc> iMadper: ripple 的羊毛你搞到没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都没去试
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: [09:57] <MeaCulpa> 近期貌似Android安全问题炒的很热啊，不给root的恶心Linux会如此恶心看不懂
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教：Rhythmbox 这个词怎么读？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451322 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-10-28 11:08
 * gfrog 早
<iMadper> gfrog: 裤杂到了?
<gfrog> iMadper: 木反应
<iMadper> gfrog: yunda?
<gfrog> iMadper: 开始派送了
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • apt-get 使用失败，问题如下所描述，求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451324 D1{8VYFI~C1ZMOWBYT8WO$C.jpg求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 sqlwd — 2013-10-28 11:17
<gfrog> akong: yoo, 回来了？
<akong> gfrog, 昨天早上回来的 ：）
<gfrog> akong: zeze
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ip地址？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451325 http://baike.baidu.com/view/3930.htm 公有地址 公有地址（Public address）由Inter NIC（Internet Network Information Center因特网信息中心）负责。这些IP地址分配给注册并向Inter NIC提出申请的组织机构。通过它直接访问因特网 问题： 1.全部公有IP地址，怎样表示？
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-28 11:35
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • VirtualBox 4.3.0 中使用virtio-net的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451326 第一时间更新了VirtualBox 4.3.0，结果发现原有的虚拟系统（XP）总是要启动两次才能进系统， 第一次启动蓝屏，再次启动就能进系统，而且用不了多久就会死机，卡住没有任何反应。 半天没找到原因，于是新建一个全新的虚拟XP 专
<^k^> ─> 业版，发现安装不过去，也是蓝屏 硬件一个一个排除才发现是网卡的问题，只要选了 virtio-net 就没法安装 …
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> 那啥，kk啥时候附体了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • D-link无线路由器，怎样设置防火墙规则？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451329 1.外网 所有 IP地址， 所有 协议。都不允许访问内网。 这条规则怎样设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-28 12:07
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: what
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<ofan> iMadper: 大耳机戴的就是舒服
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 是呀, 我也喜欢不重的大耳机.
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天不是 HD600 神价格呢么
<iMadper> imtxc: 买不起
<imtxc> lol，同买不起
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/156779
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BOSE QuietComfort15 降噪耳机_日本亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog_not_here> 民生银行真是太不专业了
<freeflying> iMadper, 壕啊，都上qc15了
<iMadper> freeflying: 没上呢...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只是吐槽一下这东西卖这么贵
<gfrog_not_here> 猴总待会儿哪吃饭去？
<iMadper> freeflying: 就跟ccav吐槽星巴克一样
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 不知道啊，张总来了
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 民生银行有实体店不？
<gfrog_not_here> 我正回去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: .基娃娃
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  13:02 
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁@
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 在关闭无线网络的情况下，配置无线路由器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451331 无线路由器，插上电源。它就会 自动 发射无线信号。 如果，信号覆盖的范围之内，有无线网卡。 那么，它就会自动接收到无线信号。 在这种情况下，配置无线路由器，会很不安全！ 问题： 1.有什么方法
<^k^> ─> ，关闭无线路由器，自动发谢的信号？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-28 13:31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chmfox在Lubuntu13.10中侧边栏目录乱码怎么办?(或者有其它小巧的CHM阅读工具?) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451332 chmfox在Lubuntu13.10中侧边栏目录乱码怎么办?(或者有其它小巧的CHM阅读工具?) 比如设置字体什么的(不知道那个侧边栏字体怎么调整). chmsee效果可以,就是感觉大小太大了,相关必要组件居然要15M
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统执行apt-get -f install后报错，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451333 sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: linux-headers-3.2.0-44-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generi
<^k^> ─> c linux-headers-3.2.0-41 linux-headers-3.2.0-43 linux-headers-3.2.0-44 linux-headers-3.2.0-45 linux-headers-3.2.0-51 linux-headers-3.2.0-52 …
 * adam8157 唉, 硬伤啊
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛的Hostmonster关我网站
<iMadper> adam8157: 你参加clk了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 公费?
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞...
<iMadper> adam8157: 咱裤子到了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不鸡到
<iMadper> ....
 * iMadper 已经没裤子穿了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我国禁止二手衣物商业流通
<MeaCulpa> 否则撒你点破的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没听懂...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥硬伤？ 智商？
<adam8157> gfrog: 某人
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有硬伤？
<adam8157> gfrog: 某人
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
 * MeaCulpa 求推荐pdf reader
 * MeaCulpa 能查找翻页即可
 * adam8157 这个货啊...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: evince
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: evince... o 去看看
<MeaCulpa> Gnome家的....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: evince-gtk
<adam8157> 这个没gnome的库
<MeaCulpa> o
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那么挑剔？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要不试试xpdf
<MeaCulpa> xpdf恩，忘了，这货总能用
<onlylove> 不过xpdf真心不如evince好用
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: okular?
<MeaCulpa> xpdf貌似被Gentoo做掉了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 乃是kde党吧? 必须用okular呀
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我一直用qpdfview, 最近有点受不了Qt的分包和版本
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我是Qt党不是KDE党
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 但是Qt的lib中版本不兼容，有点头痛
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: O_o
<onlylove> 没事，反正那货是qt的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧.. llpp?
<MeaCulpa> 其实k子头我看的上的就是k3b, digikam...
 * MeaCulpa 原来我系统全局-gtk -gtk2 -cairo...
<adam8157> -cairo.... 丧心病狂啊
<onlylove> 围观MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> - app-text/poppler-0.24.2::gentoo (Change USE: +cairo)
<MeaCulpa> - dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5::gentoo (Change USE: +qt3support)
<MeaCulpa> 我次奥
<MeaCulpa> 这两个货色都会依赖2个我讨厌的东西...
<MeaCulpa> cairo, qtsql qt3...
<onlylove> sohu的源速度不稳呐
<MeaCulpa> poppler....恶名昭著...我还是okular吧
<tenzu> adobe reader。。。
<onlylove> poppler怎么啦，谁的依赖啊
<MeaCulpa> evince
<onlylove> 多大点事情，要不用mupdf？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 无所谓，臃肿我不在乎
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那你装xfce吧，人送个epdfview
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 帅胖
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Nvidia搬走了
<onlylove> 用过apt以后觉得yum好难用啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我在办公室放自行车被鄙视了……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 园区美女少一 3/4
<adam8157> gfrog: 被谁
<gfrog> onlylove: 用过yum之后感觉apt是渣
<gfrog> adam8157: OA
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他们嫌邻居家太穷降低了身份？
<adam8157> "hehe"
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 估计是
<onlylove> gfrog: 渣毛线，我被centos折磨的死去活来的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早知道早过去了...
<gfrog> onlylove: 那是你渣
<gfrog> onlylove: rpm比dpkg爽多了
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/85bdc80bjw1e9zv6t3yb4g208c0b4qui.gif
<gfrog> onlylove: 哦，对了，你没brew用，那是稍惨点
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃自己爽去吧，我用deb分分钟搞定的事情用rpm折腾好几天了
<adam8157> rpm >> dpkg, apt >>>> yum  大概是这么个关系
<gfrog> onlylove: 我正被dpkg折磨呢。妈蛋看个postinst脚本还得把包下载回来解压。
<roylez> adam8157: 老黑到了米国还玩狩猎呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦, 我的内核没有debug info....
<adam8157> 呵呵
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是我不想自己编译呀...
<iMadper> adam8157: kgtp貌似很好用的样子
<onlylove> gfrog: 还有，centos缺省不支持vbox的鼠标自动捕获，要装增强包，装开发套件麻烦
<iMadper> gfrog: 反momo
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯, 其实主要就是kprobes嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: 这跟centos没关系
<iMadper> adam8157: 实时打印变量...
<iMadper> adam8157: 别的东西, kprobes就够了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不对, jprobes就够了
<onlylove> gfrog: 是和centos没啥关系，反正debian缺省就能捕获
<gfrog> onlylove: 你装个3年前的debian看看？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你咋知道我去了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 自从听你说去上海, 我就猜到了呀
<onlylove> gfrog: 坐等3年后centos能自动捕获
<iMadper> adam8157: 喵的, 不然你去上海还能干嘛...
<adam8157> iMadper: 密会 MeaCulpa
<gfrog> onlylove: 连准DD adam8157 都不敢鄙视我大RHEL
<iMadper> adam8157: 难不成真的去找土豪 nyfair 做朋友?
<adam8157> onlylove: yum是渣, 但是rpm很强
<onlylove> gfrog: rhel的破内核，到现在还没到3
<gfrog> onlylove: CentOS7肯定无压力， CentOS6你再等20年吧。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你可以不用.
<onlylove> adam8157: rpm再强强得过依赖关系？
<adam8157> onlylove: 强
<onlylove> adam8157: 被rpm的依赖整怕了，我反正不信
<iMadper> onlylove: 乱升级内核, 估计能减少50%的客户
<gfrog> onlylove: rhel内核破？ 我擦，我第一次见人敢喷rhel的内核……
<adam8157> rhel的内核完爆其他所有linux发行版
<onlylove> gfrog: 不支持我的板子就是破
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的什么破板子?!
<adam8157> 当然了 对于普通桌面用户, 我就选了debian sid
 * adam8157 afk
 * iMadper 给板子装rhel... 赞
<Albert_Zhou> adam8157: 爆来看看？。。。
<onlylove> Albert_Zhou: 人跑了
<Albert_Zhou> adam8157: 你是在说旧的比新的好用吗？。。。
<onlylove> Albert_Zhou: sometimes
<onlylove> Albert_Zhou: 有时候确实旧的比新的好用
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 当稳定性很重要的时候, 往往旧的比新的好用
<onlylove> 他们说rhel好用，只是因为有商业支持而已……
<onlylove> oracle一样有
<Albert_Zhou> onlylove: linus肯定对你竖起大拇指！
 * iMadper 用rhel7多好...
<onlylove> rehl7在哪呢，没见呢
<Albert_Zhou> onlylove: 哦，错了，是中指
<onlylove> Albert_Zhou: 乃反应太慢
<iMadper> onlylove: 在我的电脑里, 正用着呢...
<onlylove> iMadper: 开发中啊……
<onlylove> iMadper: 有本事放出来
<iMadper> onlylove: 具体阶段不能告诉你
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper onlylove Albert_Zhou 其实RedHat很大程度上是指着丫的kernel活着。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你level太渣, 你要是level高, 蔽公司会把rhel7发给你测试的.
 * gfrog 那些给centos之类升级内核的，全都是找死。妈蛋，不知道帽帽内部有多少为了这个“老”内核工作的人么……
<gfrog> iMadper: 快public beta了吧？
<maivel> shooter.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn - 与别人分享，别人与你分享 (@ shooter.cn)
<iMadper> gfrog: 不知道呀, 我不看schedule的....
<Albert_Zhou> gfrog: rh主要是靠商业支持，比如认证这些赚钱
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 不是.
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: 你确定？
<huntxu> Albert_Zhou: 相信rh员工和前员工的话吧
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 好吧，我没去过rh。。。
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 我现在就坐在rh的r&d部门
<gfrog> im
<onlylove> Albert_Zhou: 财务不会把真报表给他们看到
<huntxu> iMadper: 然后coolbee地干着QA
<iMadper> gf
<gfrog> iMadper: 啧啧，R&D呢，高端。
<iMadper> huntxu: 赞.
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: rh怎么样？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我以前不知道的, nho的时候问我从哪儿来的, 我说不知道, 他们就告诉我, 我是R&
<iMadper> D的
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: rh北京, 很渣.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你确实是 Risky & Dangerous 的
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 现在的rh我感觉基本上没什么作为
<onlylove> iMadper: 喵的，我还vmware的R&D呢
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 一直都在吃老本
<gfrog> onlylove: 贵vmware是 Rich & Deluxe
<onlylove> gfrog: 有毛用，和我没半毛钱关系
 * gfrog 妈蛋，vmware有钱到挨个给参加vforum的人员打电话确认啊。
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 亏我前几年还想去，后来一怒去了HP，结果还是悲催的。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: voip而已
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 着你都知道?
<gfrog> onlylove: 先得有那么多打电话的人才行
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 关注开源很多年了，能不知道嘛。。。
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 怎么算是有作为?
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: ubuntu算不算？
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 说出具体事件
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • Opensuse12.3的KDE和GONME软件源是一样么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451334 KDE和GONME软件源一样么，也可以互相用么？。为啥我KDE下显卡驱动可以装上去，而GONME下就白屏？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 turkeys — 2013-10-28 14:19
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 就拿苹果来说，webkit算不算？
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: rh是商业公司, 目的就是赚钱. 在这点上, ubuntu远不如rh
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 不信你问问这个频道的ubuntu员工.
<onlylove> Albert_Zhou: webkit不完全是苹果的
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 你没发现这段时间国内关注开源的人开始多了
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 当然了, 你要是觉得新闻多就叫有作为, 那是ubuntu更有作为
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 怎么算是关注开源? 给内核提交patch?
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 听说过这个，用过相关的产品
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 那是因为时代进步了, 大家用的上了. 就跟五十年前用过电视的还少呢
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 或者你更希望归功于某家公司?
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 新闻只是一个衡量标准，拿IBM来说，他隐居幕后，但developerworks确实算得上贡献
 * MeaCulpa 咳
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: ibm对开源的贡献, 绝对不在那个渣渣平台上
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 是不是我说rh的不是伤害了你？
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: ...
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 如果是我给你道歉
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 没有呀, 我天天说rh的不好
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 不过你说的太扯淡了而已
 * MeaCulpa 我摸也有贡献了~~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哪个dw, 听说还欠过 microcai的稿费呢
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 我自己也是做开源的，我一直关注的rh，从来没有拿出什么值得称道的东西呢。。。
<Albert_Zhou> https://github.com/WizTeam/WizQTClient
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 说明你没怎么关注
<^k^> Albert_Zhou ⇪ ti: WizTeam/WizQTClient · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 别提了，投稿太麻烦，格式恶心
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 也就18摸员工要刷xp会去写
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 那你说rh这几天做了什么？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~
<Albert_Zhou> 这几年
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: ubuntu算是做贡献？ 别逗了。 kernel patch数连RH零头都不到
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: ingo认识吗?
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 蔽公司的.
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 看看他发的patch涉及的领域去
<Albert_Zhou> gfrog: 你确定？
<adam8157> 我确定
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 我也确定
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Player Base就是贡献嘛
<gfrog> lol
<Albert_Zhou> gfrog: unity不是ubuntu支持的？
<Albert_Zhou> air不是ubuntu支持的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Ubuntu带了一批小白进Linux
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: 我说kernel
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 好好看别人说话行不行? 人家说kernel patch
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这也算是一方面贡献吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帽帽花几个亿都请不到这些Tester
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 拉倒吧，贡献真心有限。没几个能提交有效的bug和patch
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 其实这才是Linux的核心竞争力，Tester多，我摸AIX为啥烂，就几十个啊三AIX Tester
<Albert_Zhou> gfrog: 别只把目光放在kernel上，linux体验这么差，难以推广，只是缺那几个kernel patch?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 造势嘛
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 你以为kdump的开发在哪儿? 你以为perf/systemtap的maintainer是哪个公司的?
<MeaCulpa> Albert_Zhou: Linux就是kernel, kernel就是Linux
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: 矮油喂，你以为帽帽搞wayland是闹着玩的？
<MeaCulpa> Albert_Zhou: Linux不是OS, 只是一种Kernel而已
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 你以为gnome是你开发的?
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 还不是rh大力运作
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸aix卖的太贵
 * MeaCulpa 我次奥还好我全局-gnome
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 靠小白用户真心不行。还是得有专业的社区用户和大厂商用户才行
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: +1
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 我靠，不带人生攻击的。。。
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 那句人生攻击了?
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 你以为gnome是你开发的?。。。
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 这句话打击你了?
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 恩，因为我搞不出来。。。
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 那我说出一个事实了嘛~
 * MeaCulpa 的配置: "X -cairo -pango -opengl png gif xft -xcb -glib -gtk -qt4 -qt3support xpm tiff -xinerama -aiglx -svg -gphoto2 -dga -lcd -openexr
<adam8157> =,= 该说可爱么
<adam8157> gfrog: 裤子呢...
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 话说，wayland是rh在挺？
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 不关注那东西. 但是, 我估计rh肯定参与
<gfrog> adam8157: 没消息
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: iMadper 是
<iMadper> gfrog: 擦, 那开发的还真慢
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: network manager，你以为这货是谁搞得。还不是帽帽弄得。 虽然渣的跟翔一样。
<MeaCulpa> Albert_Zhou: 哇你是HP的？握爪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Network Manager是RH搞的？
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: pam也是rh高的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 就Network Manager 自己JJ戳自己PP那个？？
<Albert_Zhou> MeaCulpa: 我逃叛了，HP呆不下去了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你看那名儿，那界面，那工作方式。 活脱脱一个帽帽范儿啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451335 在我家Ubuntu12.04LTS版装不上啊。。。。。 分辨率不对，没法用。 怎么办呢？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xionghaonan — 2013-10-28 14:57
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...er...
<iMadper> hp最近倒是搞得不错, 弄死了webos
<MeaCulpa> Albert_Zhou: hp挺好，只要你的领导好，hp乃人治社会
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我次奥何必提这个
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我的两个Veer还在家睡觉呢
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 估计证书要过去了
<gfrog> iMadper: 莫提伤心事……
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我现在还有webos的设备在服役
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 但那都是好多年前的事情了，这几年rh真没出什么成果
<iMadper> gfrog: ^^
 * MeaCulpa WebOS才是正宗Linux手机OS啊
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 我现在在做wiznote
 * MeaCulpa 装软件直接用patch
<Albert_Zhou> MeaCulpa: 我现在在做wiznote
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 没有个好用的kernel, 一切user land的东西, 都得死. rh不是宇宙第一大公司, 也不能散尽家财满足你所有的愿望. 只是关注某些领域, 并且rh在不少领域有很大贡献, 不过你恰巧看不到而已.
<Albert_Zhou> MeaCulpa: 开源项目
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: 你一定要我说这几年的systemd嘛？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 帽帽...
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: 又一个翔货
<onlylove> 听说systemd被喷的不成样子
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: IBM也做了，而且也有不少全职员工
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 帽帽不错啊，用Linux的Code Base做一个Unix系统，赚得钱再养活一批Linux屌丝
<gfrog> onlylove: 从某些角度来说还是很先进的。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 开窑子养活女神的赶脚
<Albert_Zhou> systemd其实不错的，我的arch上运行挺好
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 学unix是为了卖得出去
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/13/1028/13/9C9ED15500014JB5.html
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果说从某些角度的话……每个软件都有自己特色，包括networkmanager
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 一辆吉普车中午撞向天安门金水桥护栏_网易新闻中心
<gfrog> onlylove: 好吧，你赢了
<Albert_Zhou> gfrog: 什么翔货？
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: systemd
 * iMadper 时间管理/记事, emacs的org-mode足够了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 死emacs党，异端，外星人，小指变异长
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... ...
<Albert_Zhou> systemd很差？不懂不要乱说。。。
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: 这几年帽帽再搞虚拟化云计算。 qemu/libvirt 这一坨不都是帽帽在主导？ 当然还有好机油IBM一起
<gfrog> Albert_Zhou: 帽帽没东西？ 不懂不要乱说……
<Albert_Zhou> launchd和systemd可以说是一个特性等级的，都算是最先进的
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 你俩很闲哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 等裤子啊，妈蛋
<iMadper> adam8157: 等裤子呀, 妈蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 我给你个电话
<onlylove> Albert_Zhou: 作为linux的几大主流分支之一，猫猫还是有不少贡献的
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实我不是真的着急，毕竟现在还有裤子穿。 lol
 * iMadper 表示我是真的着急
<adam8157> iMadper: 呵呵, 我有的穿但是没得换...
<iMadper> adam8157: 同样没得换..
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 时间管理/记事, emacs的org-mode足够了?
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: .
 * MeaCulpa 用rst...
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 你怎么突然说这个？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你的36真是巨夸张, 坐等你吐槽
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 不能发起一个新的话题吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 到了??!?!??!
<adam8157> iMadper: 没
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.... 吓死了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我胖嘛~
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 你不记笔记？不收集网页？
<adam8157> iMadper: 没看出来
<iMadper> adam8157: 我隐藏的好.
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 我以前用emacs的时候也这么说。。
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 收集网页交给浏览器呀!
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 笔记直接org-mode呀
 * adam8157 谁教你们的这写笔记的臭毛病...
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 后来我不装逼了，装逼不是一种好习惯。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 自从某次交月报的时候, 忘了我都做过啥了.. 我就养成了这个习惯了
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 于是我用回vim，在也不再折腾emacs，做个普通用户
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 你是怎么得出用emacs就不是普通用户这个结论的?
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 浏览器不能搜索关键字，不能写评论
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 老人和小孩能用吗？
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 老人小孩儿用vim?!
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 不跟你说了
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 我妈就会用vim...
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 你以为没有老头会用emacs?!
<MeaCulpa> 怎么又扯到圣战了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他们闲得, 啥都要争
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 好了，我只是想说，emacs对于处于普通用户而言，是有点复杂
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 我是程序员，用vim很正常
<iMadper> Albert_Zhou: 我是测试人员, 用emacs怎么就不正常了?
 * iMadper nnnnd, 用个emacs都躺枪
<onlylove> 吵什么，正常人都在用leafpad
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 随便编辑一下文档，用vim也很好，不然善用佳软也不会推荐vim了
 * qiao iMadper 
 * adam8157 qiao
<Albert_Zhou> iMadper: 算了吧，不说了
 * iMadper qiao 
<Albert_Zhou> 说到这个话题，其实说走题了，windows，mac上可以有evernote等各种各样的笔记软件，linux上一个都没有，用emacs没有什么可以自豪的，vim也没有什么欣喜的
<gfrog> adam8157: 坑爹的汇率啊，妈蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 最近人民币涨了好多, 这个月赔死了
<MeaCulpa> Albert_Zhou: evernote是笔记软件？
<gfrog> adam8157: 吐血了。 不想换了都
 * adam8157 有人要拉仇恨
<MeaCulpa> Albert_Zhou: 不是同步软件？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Taunt+10
<Albert_Zhou> MeaCulpa: 不是一个意思？
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛不发胖子……
<qiao> gedit 算不算。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个月胖子美元暴涨
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以适当留点
 * MeaCulpa Windows上有跑emacs, xemacs, gvim的算不算...
<gfrog> adam8157: 这样看不是RMB升了，而是USD贬值。可能是关门危机闹得？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们能选择不兑换么
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个月胖子欧元暴涨 <- 笔误
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 给个美国bank帐号
<adam8157> gfrog: 美元会涨的, QE马上就缩减了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没钱啊，叔儿。换了软妹币还卡帐。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 直接办个美国信用卡买买东西啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 下个月再说吧……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: JP Morgan Chase, HSBC,
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 办不到us信用卡啊 我也想啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哪有米帝的bank
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们有米帝收入，却不给米帝卡...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我司是英国公司
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那就在国内办啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 汇丰啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: us不允许离线账户
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 汇丰给开国际卡？
<adam8157> 离岸
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 花旗啊那种跨国的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不行滴
<MeaCulpa> hmm...大陆美元卡宗可以吧
<MeaCulpa> 汇丰
<MeaCulpa> 你们高端大气，进他们VIP Lounge和他们谈谈嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 大陆普通的卡也可以放usd
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以不兑换
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: en...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gfrog http://imagebin.org/275013
<jiero> adam
<jiero> adam8157: 炒汇吧
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以的
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐, 没钱炒
<adam8157> jiero: 时差也受不了
<MeaCulpa> 炒美国楼
<jiero> adam8157: 你有$2000
<jiero> adam8157: 抄澳大利亚的
<jiero> adam8157: 它们的货币变动大
<jiero> 我没用错字，
<iMadper> adam8157: 我有2k的培训费, 你办个kernel开发的班儿吧
<iMadper> adam8157: qiao 也有
<adam8157> iMadper: .......
<jiero> adam8157: 对啊。
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以当大学名誉教授
<adam8157> iMadper: 贵司这个benefit还没砍啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 快了
<jiero> iMadper: 什么轮不到腻了？
<iMadper> jiero: 啊?
 * jiero 没理解
<gfrog> iMadper: 2kUSD，换成RMB越来越少啊。
<iMadper> gfrog: 直接发给我多好...
<iMadper> gfrog: 我保证好好自学....
<gfrog> iMadper: 你保证没用
<gfrog> iMadper: 不信你
<jiero> gfrog 你去推动一下让rmb降降价
<adam8157> iMadper: 这钱还得上税呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩. .. 我知道...
<iMadper> adam8157: O_o
<gfrog> iMadper: 我在那三年，每年都成功花掉了。 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 上税？ 不用
<iMadper> gfrog: 向你学习.
<gfrog> adam8157: 学费没税
<adam8157> gfrog: 记得是放到工资里一起扣的, 不是么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 报销都是单独打到卡里的
 * MeaCulpa 求解救
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣蛋
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
 * roylez 求解救
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 对哦 有发票 没有税 cc iMadper
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个288是有税的。 妈蛋
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez momo
 * jiero 求救
 * adam8157 求携带
<MeaCulpa> 去Iowa注册个公司撒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 去爷们儿岛啊!
<adam8157> isle of man
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • Ubuntukylin 13.10连接IPAD 4问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451336 今天正好需要拷点文档文件到IPAD 4上，就连接了一台安装有Ubuntukylin 13.10的机器上，然后在IPAD 4上就弹出“要信任此电脑吗？”的窗口，点了“信任”后，IPAD 4还是不停的弹出“要信任此电脑吗？”的窗口。而电脑上则也是循环的弹
<^k^> ─> 出----设备“XXX的IPAD”被锁定，请输入设备上的密码并点击“重试” 。 开始还以为是线的原因，就换Iphone …
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在家开始看美剧了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 挂着迅雷离线下萤火虫
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 才14集，貌似很经典
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... http
<jiero> adam8157: google plus上的人也世界八方，突然有提醒某人加了我，竟然是某非洲城市的 - http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%A1%91%E7%BB%99%E5%B7%B4%E5%B0%94%E7%9F%B3%E5%A4%B4%E5%9F%8E
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 桑给巴尔石头城 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aria2c 100链接 迅雷离线
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫蛋蛋的似乎各大网站都不敢把这个放上去，结果小米盒子没搜到
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哥在windows下用原生迅雷下，下了直接在小米盒子samba挂载看，自动加载字幕滴
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，你是在准备安度晚年吗？很少见到你
<roylez> jiero: 本帅已死，有事烧纸
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...哥windows下面也是aria2c 100 connection....对迅雷，客气啥
 * jiero 烧纸从火光里看到 roylez
<adam8157> roylez: 萤火虫?
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: aria是真的飚不过迅雷……
<happyaron> aria2
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦，迅雷下载器啊？
<happyaron> en...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 单位机器我不敢装
<happyaron> lol
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我用美国百兆线路下...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 下国内会很受伤吧。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哥不看国内
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 半夜里国内办公网络也很猛啊
<happyaron> en...
<jiero> stardiviner: 回答上次的问题，我没微信。
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<stardiviner> jiero: 多可惜
<stardiviner> 平常除了电脑IRC，就没法聊了
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。我没有微信支持的设备。
<stardiviner> jiero: 怎么说？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 就是这样啊。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你没有android或者iphone手机？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<jiero> stardiviner: 没
<imtxc> adam8157: 当叔的账户好干净啊，买房了？
<stardiviner> jiero: 微信支持黑莓么？难道你在用黑莓？
<jiero> 没。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ç©·
<stardiviner> jiero: ....
<imtxc> stardiviner: 支持黑莓的
<jiero> stardiviner: 我用你的老手机
<stardiviner> jiero: N900 ？？？
<jiero> 嗯
<stardiviner> jiero: 很强韩
<jiero> 准备买 firefox os的，下一个吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: good option
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。我还有一个SONY w705老手机 :)
<jusss> roylez: win下有transmission-qt,下国外资源感觉比迅雷好
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 无线路由器，可以安装木马程序么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451337 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-28 16:10
<stardiviner> jiero: 古董级手机还保留着阿，我都扔掉了
<roylez> adam8157: firefly，老科幻
<jiero> stardiviner: 嗯。是 mp3
<jiero> iMadper: 我现在用 w705播放 mp3了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 靠，是那种音乐手机么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 是吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: 就是不完全是咯？
<jiero> stardiviner: 虽然只有 4GB 内存
<jiero> stardiviner: 算比较完全
<stardiviner> jiero: 4G放音乐也可以了阿
<stardiviner> jiero: 搞糊涂了
<jiero> stardiviner: 也是，N900即使有32GB，但播放不了2GB就没电了哈哈
<stardiviner> jiero: N900适合当小电脑使
<jiero> stardiviner: 不是很合适，N900使用耗电是手机中首屈一指的。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 感觉其他手机一般使用耗电更少
<stardiviner> jiero: 没觉得。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。是么。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近Maemo社区还活跃么？
<stardiviner> jiero: 我用的时候没觉得用电很快
<jiero> stardiviner: 应该不动这个设备了。
<jiero> stardiviner: 有更新点的N9
<stardiviner> jiero: 倒也是， 感觉N9没有N900好看。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 纯想法
<jiero> 没想过对比。。。
<jiero> 没见过N9.我只见过N950.。。
<stardiviner> ...
<adam8157> roylez: http://wiki.acfun.tv/index.php/萤火虫
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ AcFun WIKI 天下基友是一家
 * adam8157 不知道为什么有人喜欢和白咖啡这种垃圾 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/335337
<ggarlic> n9现在被我当mpd遥控器用了，，，，，
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 东南亚人会扯，Social Network上population高而已
<adam8157> ggarlic: 壕
 * adam8157 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/258150.htm 帮死早
<adam8157> ^k^: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/258150.htm 帮死早
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 苹果出招救市iPhone 5c：郑州富士康全线改产5s_Apple iPhone_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper> adam8157: 打印s64 用啥符号? %ld?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • /home 里有个 "公共的" 的文件夹，这个文件夹有什么特殊作用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451343 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gulu28 — 2013-10-28 16:28
<adam8157> iMadper: x86-64?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 考虑到跨平台, 要用lld?
<iMadper> fs/pstore/inode.c:322:4: warning: format ‘%ld’ expects argument of type ‘long int’, but argument 6 has type ‘s64’  adam8157 我用的ld, 给我报错呀
<adam8157> iMadper: ll这种东西跨平台很差啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 那用啥?
<imtxc> int64_t
<adam8157> iMadper: 这warning不用理... 他笨
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> iMadper: 用lld吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 应该用啥最标准?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我试试看...
<adam8157> iMadper: lld就没事儿了
<adam8157> iMadper: 内核御用gnu, 没啥移植问题, 别的cc可能不认就是了
<iMadper> adam8157: 没事, 内核, 不担心.
<iMadper> adam8157: 果然用lld就没事了... 赞.
 * iMadper 膜拜李老板
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 你打印前强转一下呗
<adam8157> iMadper: 这得看s64是怎么定义的, 其实我猜的
<imtxc> weibo 挂了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 明白了. thx
<adam8157> iMadper: FYI https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/printk-formats.txt
<jiero> adam8157: 我就不明白为什么有人会吃非"黑巧克力"的所谓巧克力
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<adam8157> jiero: 我只是不理解代可可脂
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<jiero> adam8157: 可可脂香味不如可可粉多
<adam8157> iMadper: momo
<adam8157> jiero: 差得远, 口感也不对
<iMadper> s64 SHOULD be printed with %lld/%llx, (long long):   adam8157 赞.
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天才知道%z这奇葩
<jiero> adam8157: 可可脂没有，也可以直接可可粉做热可可饮料，照样很香
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也是刚知道呀... 我差的太远了...
<jusss> adam8157: while(1){......return 0;} return 0放这是啥意思？
<adam8157> jusss: 为了return...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 心动木:现在可以预订System 76的Ubuntu触摸笔记本了!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451347 Darter Ultra Thin 14.1寸高清笔记本 搭载了Ubuntu多点触摸显示，0.9英寸的厚度，约重4.60磅（大约2公斤）。 令人吃惊的是，虽然受到了Linux电池管理缺陷的影响，电池居然能支持5个小时。 除了触摸屏外，也提供了传统
<^k^> ─> 的输入设备，如多点触摸板和巧克力式的键盘。 http://linux.cn/article-2172-1-qqmail.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexu …
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，拿铁加牛奶，挺不错。
<iMadper> gfrog: 奢华!
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵司不一样有。奢华毛线
<gfrog> iMadper: 奢华就楼下星巴巴了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我刚才误以为你在星巴克呢...
<jusss> adam8157: 可是不是死循环了吗
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> gfrog: 裤杂呢?
<jusss> adam8157: 而且放这个位置，返回给谁？
<adam8157> jusss: 死循环就不让出来啊? 该出来还得出来
<gfrog> iMadper: 哦，忘了给你说。给快递员打电话了，今儿到不了了。
<jusss> adam8157: 那就是出来时返回个0？
<gfrog> iMadper: 还没到他手里呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 没事, 今天到了, 我也拿不到...
 * iMadper 蹲墙角哭去...
 * jiero 去过一次星巴克。
 * jiero 觉得不如自己啃黑巧克力喝鲜牛奶。。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 明儿到你就得后天才能拿了
<adam8157> jusss: 直接func return
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 然后记得告诉我, 该给蛙老板多少钱
<adam8157> jusss: 这些东西你直接写个小程序试试就完了嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: 先转200万过来吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 洋盘
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩？
<adam8157> gfrog: 错了 说 jiero
<iMadper> gfrog: 我去换算一下老津巴布韦币....
<jusss> adam8157: 直接返回，那死循环又没了意义。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 好像是不到两毛?
<iMadper> gfrog: 错了, 不到一毛.
<jiero> adam8157: 洋盘？？？
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> gfrog: 给你个亲友价, 2毛.
<adam8157> jusss: 程序写成啥样都得有个意义么... 写个渣程序也好意思要求它拯救地球么
<jiero> adam8157: 这个词定义多样，你说的是哪个意思。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 准备接下来租到人大对面, 吃的选择多
<gfrog> adam8157: 想看妹纸是真的吧？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 人大对面除了哈肠还有啥？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有个新疆馆子不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 周六游完泳去吃手抓+爆肚 赛高啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 想看妹纸是真的吧？
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 女人街哦
<adam8157> 小女人街
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 晒马仔到现在，在讨论去IOE化
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我次奥，你们再open点高薪职位不
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 云忽悠
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为啥偶们会和O为伍...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...云忽悠要熟悉你家产品... 偶不懂啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我看你天资不错，找本秘笈只要3个月就练通了
<jusss> adam8157: 一个数组明明memset()了，再使用时还是会有上次的东东，最后还是换指针加malloc,这个memset后就很干净了，难道memset不能清理数组？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 擦，很傻的毫不那个
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那天着急回去看球 要不我就再来几个肉串和啤酒了
<adam8157> jusss: 给程序看
<adam8157> jusss: 当然能清理数组
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 啤酒配肉不好，尿酸高啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 红酒苹果酒比较好
<jusss> adam8157: 稍等，我找下
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 啤酒容易饱...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我次奥，我一定要来一次帝都你serve我
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我的口味你也看到了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: serve 0_0
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新疆馆子最多也就容忍啤酒了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦，反教义啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 也只有新疆那种伪muslim
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不继续攻击了，打住
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 世俗嘛, 安啦, 火鸡国也是这样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 火鸡国在搞世俗化，都严禁女子头套了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新疆办这种地方我还喝过"新疆王"啤酒
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 新疆那边绝对是假的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 伊犁啤酒
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不说这个了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 世俗化蛮好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要吃肉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要用犬齿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DgK2ldLR/QGK9v.jpg
 * jiero 现在要是选酒，只选甜的！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要Medium rare
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用门牙吃肉！
<MeaCulpa> jiero: no
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你个二货食草动物才需要门牙
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 咬断，舌头舔
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 食肉动物讲究撕咬
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。塞牙缝讨厌
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你这种，对肉无爱的，别有碍观瞻了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个啥，我吃过盘羊肚仁，死贵啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 什么级别 我吃的爆肚一份22
<adam8157> ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 5x貌似
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 爆肚冯？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 整个店里就我一人你
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是不是太高端...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没吃过 不晓得
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 爆肚冯真心一般般
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 唉
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 估计是，只是路过，就吃了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 五倍还是五十几?
 * jiero 拿到我爸的老手机 nexsus s
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 五十几
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 反倒是王府井小吃街上有些惊喜
<adam8157> o 吓我一跳
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 王府井渣渣一条街啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有些惊喜啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 难道要晚上去边上小吃街？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 虽然整体比较渣
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帝都其实还是那些清真的东西好吃
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，晚上边上那个也行。不过不是家家好。有些还不错。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 牛街
<MeaCulpa> 汉族都是小肉汤水
<MeaCulpa> 牛街只有一家火锅不错
<adam8157> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36992  吓尿了    观海就是个暴发户的感觉
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 奥巴马健保网站代码量两倍于Facebook、Windows和OS X之和
<MeaCulpa> 其他店很少
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 阿三写的吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所有括号换行
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦哦，不对，Drupal啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 神框架
<MeaCulpa> Drupal有那个代码量很正常
<jusss> adam8157: 昨天改成指针加malloc后没留备份。。。看来找不到了。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 不是我打击你, 一切奇异现象只能说明代码渣, 计算机不会犯错
<jusss> adam8157: amd64 win7 1998 VC++ 6.0
<adam8157> vc++ 6.0 ......................
<adam8157> 挺好的一个环境 除了不大符合标准
<jusss> adam8157: 前天写accept()函数编译后死活不阻塞，然后重启了下，啥也没改，编译后accept就阻塞了
<MeaCulpa> vc express 2005 嘛
<MeaCulpa> 爆多开源软件是vc ecpress编译的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: vc6.0就80M...比较好下
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在外面吃得太不靠谱了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 脏
<freeflying> gfrog, 味道跟自己做的差老远去了
<MeaCulpa> vc 2005比较好
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天吃的啥？ lol
<jiero> freeflying: 因为那时大众口味
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总改厨师了？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 味精，回来一直喝水
<jiero> freeflying: 太甜的杂烤肉。
<gfrog> freeflying: 难免的嘛
 * jiero 喜欢不放料的烤肉
<freeflying> jiero, 食材好才行
<jiero> freeflying: 对。
 * gfrog 每次maas更新pxe files都想吐血啊！！ cc freeflying 
<MeaCulpa> 烤肉...
<jiero> freeflying: 所以还是自己买了烤
<MeaCulpa> jiero: +1
<freeflying> gfrog, pxe的你可以hardcode那个脚本，指定mirror
<adam8157> freeflying: 所以脚盆多好
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥
<adam8157> freeflying: japan
<gfrog> freeflying: 国内有mirror么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 球
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 马仔晒到现在
<freeflying> gfrog, 是个mirror就有，主要是 ephemeral的image没
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是说这个嘛，pxe的总共也没多大。
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个也可以自己build一个出来
<gfrog> happyaron: 有木有熟悉的ubuntu镜像维护者？ 帮忙做个 maas ephemeral 镜像吧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，今天忘了在host上跑个apache做proxy了
<freeflying> gfrog, apache的？ squid的不行？
<jusss> adam8157: 我找到了
<jusss> adam8157: 昨天那种状况
<gfrog> freeflying: 在lxc里把maas的地址指向host，这样proxy都不用了，哈
<freeflying> gfrog, maas无所谓啊，关键是后续的node要用cache
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过今天傻了吧唧的忘了做，直接部署maas了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 那个squid-deb-proxy就够了呗
<jusss> adam8157: 找到了，http://code.bulix.org/a51jdf-84793?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<gfrog> freeflying: 等着内部镜像搞定就好了。
<jusss> adam8157: memset()之后还是没清理干净
<freeflying> gfrog, 负载不大 apt-cache-ng都够了
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯。
<freeflying> 联通还在抽风
<adam8157> jusss: 不会的
<jusss> adam8157: 稍等，我给放图
<jiero> 完蛋了。竟然把触控笔摔坏了。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 愿邪帝魔尊保佑你
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求救】装完ubuntu后，win7进不去了，重装win7找不到磁盘，愁死了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451350 是这样的，我在装ubuntu13.10的过程中选引导文件是不小心选了整个硬盘，没有选择/boot，发现选错之后就开始装系统了，又不能后退于是强制关机了，然后在装第二遍的时候选择的是第一项，与
<^k^> ─> 其他系统共存，安装成功后启动win7时出现正在启动windows7后就蓝屏。于是就想重装windows7，但发现到了“你 …
<jiero> 怪哉。。。虽然光标不跟踪，但是按键生效？？？
<jiero> 这是什么道理？
<CyrusYzGTt> 科学道理
<adam8157> jiero: 说明坏了
<jiero> 电磁笔。然后按键激活。但是不按键无法再激活，摔断线了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。当。买支这种笔竟然要100，我算了。给我推荐个好鼠标吧。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: 我对鼠标要求很低, 没法推荐
<jiero> adam8157: 我也很低，只要够大，又是双飞燕的就行了
 * adam8157 哈哈哈哈 您的出入境证件正在制作中。
<jiero> adam8157: 不回来了？
 * adam8157 哈哈哈哈 "您的出入境证件正在制作中。"
<adam8157> jiero: 我倒想
<jiero> adam8157: 去人岛？
<jiero> adam8157: 埋骨异乡，嗯嗯。
<adam8157> gfrog: 衙门的效率蛮高的嘛 说是11.20才好, 结果已经在制作了, 山东那边的审核已经过了
<adam8157> jiero: .....
<jiero> adam8157: 别卖萌
<jiero> adam8157: 现在我看到 ... 我就认为是中国人
<adam8157> ....
<jiero> adam8157: 不是吗？
<adam8157> jiero: 不是, 中国人都是．．．．
<adam8157> jiero: 不是, 中国人都是。。。。
<jiero> adam8157: …… 明明有 shift+6这么好用的
<jiero> ……………………
<jiero> 算了。我也不想用还是点点
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕！！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救 华硕 N550 安装Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451351 前段时间，买了华硕的N550笔记本，想安装双系统。 安装12.04和13.04时，Ubuntu不能识别已经安装的win7系统。 将整个硬盘安装Ubuntu，安装好后，开机找不到系统引导程序。连系统都进不去。 前几天13.10出来了，安装13.10，能够识别Win7系统
<imtxc> adam8157: 你销毁了档案，居然还放你出去。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到　有推荐？
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有，球推荐
<adam8157> gfrog: 不吃.
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上主食两个苹果, 辅食是回家路上的玉米或者烤红薯, 这计划如何?
<gfrog> adam8157: 球烤地瓜
<gfrog> adam8157: 鼠标坏了。擦。左键不灵光
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有欧姆龙的微动开关, 你如果有电焊的话可以换上
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这还有保， lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天去修
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥牌儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 大罗技
<adam8157> gfrog: . 闪了 下班
<jusss> gfrog: 每次使用一段地址前都要memset一下，会不会很蛋疼
<gfrog> jusss: dunno
<jusss> gfrog: 每次使用数组前都要memset
<jusss> gfrog: 很蛋疼
<jusss> gfrog: 你们python不需要吗？
<gfrog> jusss: python在vm里跑，自己不用管内存
<jusss> gfrog: 这里还有c码工吗
<gfrog> jusss: dunno
<jusss> gfrog: ...
<jiero> gfrog炸地瓜片给孩子吃
<jiero> 最好吃的炸货之一就是炸地瓜片
 * jiero 吃大米和青菜
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04的不能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451352 本人装的是ubuntu12.04的系统 ，动态IP是可上网 ，我设置静态IP发现不能上网 ，在/etc/resolv.conf就改DNS，这里有提示，说该文件由resolvconf程序产生，不要手动修改，发现每次修改的DNS网卡重启后就被覆盖了 ，然后我按照网上的方法
<^k^> ─> 去配置 /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/（这个目录下有base和head文件） 下的文件 ，开始在base文件里加上nameserver 8.8 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu的sda列表乱掉了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451354 我的系统是xp和ubuntu双系统，刚从网上找到一个从U盘启动，通过lilo命令来修复ubuntu的方法，做完之后，发现不生效，后来从同事那拷贝了一个grub过来，发现我的/dev/sda*列表乱掉了，原本应该是/dev/sda1、/dev/sda2、 /dev/sda5、/dev/sda6、 /dev/sda
<^k^> ─> 7、 /dev/sda8, 但是现在变成了/dev/sda1、/dev/sda2、 /dev/sda3、/dev/sda4、 /dev/sda5， 完全乱掉了，而且/dev/sda5的type …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐打开太平洋电脑网的帖子开始几副图片总不能显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451356 ubuntu的几个版本我发现情况一样，还以为网站的问题，偶然发现用chromium则没有问题，刚打开时图片能闪出来，随后就木了，后面的图片正常显示。截图 - 2013年10月28日 - 19时57分08秒.png 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 shotim — 2013-10-28 20:09
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • .emacs的配置文件(windows下) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451357 1.windows下emacs的HOME设置方法 注册表"HKEY_CURRENT_USER"-"Software"-"GNU" 在下面新建项"Emacs"，"Emacs"里面新建项"HOME"，值设置为希望的目录。 2.右键添加Edit with Emacs选项 HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\Edit with Emacs\command 如果没有shell，就新建项。 将command的默认值
<^k^> ─> 设置为 "path\to\emacsclientw.exe" --no-wait --alternate-editor="path\to\runemacs.exe" "%1" path to的值要修改一下。 ;;;;;;;;;;;;; …
<Olo3eu4a> 好冷清啊~.~
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> Olo3eu4a: 大晚上的, 都陪老婆孩子去了, 谁来这里扯淡
<Olo3eu4a> 不是吧 这才几点
<iMadper|Coding> Olo3eu4a: 晚上了, 下班回家了, 陪陪老婆孩子, 这已经不算早了
<Olo3eu4a> 还有, 没什么可聊的. 我看其它房间, 比如gonuts, haskell, debian 都是在谈技术方面的
<Olo3eu4a> 人也不少呢
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<happyaron> gfrog: 额，这个去找mirrors@ustc.edu.cn?
<gfrog> happyaron: 他们会给做嘛？
<happyaron> 问问才知道。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，我去问问看，反正那个东西不大，好像加一块儿也没10G
<gfrog> happyaron: 另外球apt源rsnyc脚本，咱也自己搞mirror了，lol
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 为什么mplayer跟vlc都播放不了ipv6的mms http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451358 比如中科大cctv5-hd mms://tv6.ustc.edu.cn/hdtv2 vlc mms://tv6.ustc.edu.cn/hdtv2 Code: [0x268c368] access_mms access error: failed to open a connection (tcp) [0x268c368] access_mms access error: failed to open a connection (tcp) [0x268c368] access_mms access error: cannot connect to server [0x2
<^k^> ─> 68c368] access_mms access error: error: HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found [0x21b6c08] main input error: open of `mms://tv6.ustc.edu.cn/hdtv2' failed <b …
<happyaron> gfrog: ftpsync
<happyaron> gfrog: git clone https://ftp-master.debian.org/git/archvsync.git
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: Index of /git/archvsync.git
<gfrog> happyaron: copied, thanks
<happyaron> :)
<freeflying> 这两天的网络没法用啊
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> 确实。
<jiero> imtxc: 听音乐必须开30%
<jiero> 音量否则耳机表现很奇怪。为什么会这样？
<imtxc> jiero:只能 30%？
<jiero> imtxc:哦，是30%以上
<imtxc> 是不是耳机坏掉了
<imtxc> 或者音乐本身有问题
<jiero> imtxc: 否则有些音听不清出
<jiero> imtxc: 不会吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 如果音量太小，某些打击乐器就只能听到清脆的声音一下
 * jiero 今天看到某人写用猫暖床，还记得某只从来不得上床的猫咪。。。某次我醒来时不经意的抱住了。。。直接就丢下床了。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你还没回答。。。就跑了
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 自定义的快捷键不能保存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451361 自定义的快捷键用几天后，就变回系统默认的样子了，又要修改一次。 怎么可以解决这个问题啊，大侠帮个忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 shi-gy — 2013-10-28 21:55
<iMadper|Coding> jie
<iMadper|Coding> jiero: 人耳对低音量下的高音的感知能力比较弱
<iMadper|Coding> jiero: 所以, 需要较大音量, 才会觉得比较平衡
<jiero> iMadper|Coding: 额。那些不是低音么。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper|Coding> jiero: 低音吗?
<iMadper|Coding> jiero: 我记得是高音啊.........
<jiero> iMadper|Coding: 我以为那些打击乐器多数搞低音。。。
<iMadper|Coding> jiero: 扬琴也是打击乐?
<jiero> iMadper|Coding: 不知道。。我听到的时某鼓。。。
<iMadper|Coding> jiero: 那我不知道了  O_O
<jiero> iMadper|Coding: 不过你说的算通用知识。。。
 * jiero 用 10%左右音量听习惯了
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu13.10 开机进程就达到194个 怎么样让它减轻一点负担？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451363 大家好，我想请教一下，我安装了新的kubuntu13.10版本，然后我发现一个星期内居然死了两次机子，不知道是不是跟进程有关系，进程居然没开什么软件就能飙到194个，请问有什么办法可以让它降低一点进程数？
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccjandMSDN — 2013-10-28 22:11
<gcell> 求教， pkg-config 这个命令单用不加任何参数是什么意思？
<gcell> 例如pkg-config openssl
 * iMadper 睡觉咯
<freeflying> happyaron, 亲，搜狗拼音有更新没啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 換毛 繼續debian stable
<^k^> 05:05
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:05
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-29
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7与linux的引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451369 原来是win7，后来看网上教程用u盘来安装linux，但是安装完成，没引导项，进入终端使用ROOT权限更改/etc/default/grub.cfg显示没有权限。 我想问问我该怎么做才能改。还是改了也没用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxshi7878 — 2013-10-28 23:57
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • WPA2加密方式，彩虹表生成？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451374 条件： 1）密钥是由：字符，字母，数字。全部 ASCII 码组成。 2）密钥长度 最大 是：62位。 问题： 1.符上面条件的彩虹表，在哪有下载？ 2.用什么软件，或命令，制作符合上面条件的彩虹表？ 3.制作这样的彩虹表，大约要多
<^k^> ─> 少G？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-29 8:52
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7与linux的引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451369 原来是win7，后来看网上教程用u盘来安装linux，但是安装完成，没引导项，进入终端使用ROOT权限更改/etc/default/grub.cfg显示没有权限。 我想问问我该怎么做才能改。还是改了也没用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxshi7878 — 2013-10-28 23:57
<lpy> owo
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10的ibus怎么调出状态栏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451375 RT。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2013-10-29 9:14
<Niac> Ôç
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here,
<imtxc> 早
<MeaCulpa> .
<iMadper> .
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome 3.10 快捷键失灵 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451377 今天开机的时候就发现系统似乎跟昨天有一点点不同，仔细一看……我擦！怎么是gnome3.10了，然后发现一些常用的比如 ctrl+alt+T 快捷键和所有的Fn快捷键失效了，怎么解决…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 落叶随风 — 2013-10-29 9:50
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu使用Virtualbox虚拟xp无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451378 Ubuntu13.04安装在移动硬盘上。然后在家里的三星r429的电脑上启动Ubuntu安装虚拟机xp，一切正常 到公司的电脑上在用这个虚拟机XP时不是黑屏就是到欢迎界面就不动了，已经使用过最后一次正确配置启动（注：可以进入安全模式）
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2013-10-29 10:04
 * iMadper 不会汇编呀...怎么破...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04系统怎么汉化 菜鸟求大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451379 刚安装的系统，装的时候安装的汉语包，但是装完之后system里的language support就消失了，现在的情况是输入法是汉字，但是我想要整个系统界面都是中文的，请问可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kioskfresh — 2013-10-29 10:09
<huntxu> iMadper: å­¦it
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<aric_> 请问Kubuntu可以图形界面程序管理用户组的吗？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> iMadper: 裤子还没信儿
<iMadper> gfrog: 没事, 这么多天都过去了, 也不着急这一两天了
<iMadper> gfrog: 打算来个软壳... 廉价的... 要不来个极星?
<gfrog> iMadper: 软壳国产就算了，估计几天就得开胶
<gfrog> iMadper: 冲锋衣顶多是漏下水，平时穿问题不大。 软壳脱胶你咋穿？
<iMadper> gfrog: 土拨鼠的, 其实也是极星产的...
<gfrog> iMadper: 品管不一样好吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 应该是.
<iMadper> gfrog: 那我还是继续攒钱好了
<gfrog> iMadper: 买车买神标，你咋不去买红旗？
<iMadper> gfrog: 买不起红旗呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 其实都tmd是一汽产的
<gfrog> iMadper: 小红旗，擦
<iMadper> gfrog: 貌似我也买不起吧... 我连夏利都买不起...
<gfrog> iMadper: 夏利2w就能搞起
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦，派送了派送了
<iMadper> gfrog: 那我还真不够.. 你看我上班才多久, 能攒的下2w? 刚拿三个月工资...
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<huntxu> iMadper: 你在北京有房
<freeflying> gfrog, 连接出错
<gfrog> iMadper: 贷款，30%首付。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 在电脑上呢？
<iMadper> huntxu: 没有. 有房的话, 我就能取住房公积金了
<gfrog> iMadper: 你才仨月，别想了。公积金要交一年还是半年才能用
<iMadper> huntxu: 我现在很想把公积金完整的取出来还卡贷
<black_angel> 有一个类重载了一个这样的方法：operator long() const; 我应该怎么使用这个方法呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩...
<huntxu> ...
<black_angel> 如果直接调用的话，编译都通不过呢
 * iMadper 完整击败 huntxu 
<black_angel> long variable = class.long(); <-- 编译不过
 * iMadper 效果拔群
<Mindy> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Mindy> 我是来闲聊的。。。
<iMadper> Mindy: 大家都是
<Mindy> iMadper: 我是那种很闲的人
<iMadper> black_angel: 虽然我从来没有写过c++, 但是我猜测 g++编译器是有报错信息的.
<freeflying> gfrog, 收到气筒，好大，不过做工很不错，包装很赞，一个老大的盒子
<iMadper> Mindy: 羡慕.
<freeflying> gfrog, 这家貌似还比较专业
<gfrog> freeflying: dkn？
<freeflying> gfrog, inbike的
<black_angel> iMadper: 原来还得加上 operator 这个 keyword.
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃的极星穿过了嘛?
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃昨天试了法嘴儿转接头木有啊？
<freeflying> iMadper, 昨天穿去办公室了
<iMadper> freeflying: 俺也想来一件极星. 乃评价如何?
<freeflying> gfrog,  没试了
<freeflying> iMadper, 还行，对得起这个价钱，要是能再便宜点就更赞了
<black_angel> long variable = class.operator long(); <-- This is ok.
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我想要能穿得住就行
<Mindy> I can't get the topic
<iMadper> Mindy: me either.
<Mindy> iMadper: 你们说什么极星什么。。。还穿。。额
<iMadper> Mindy: 是一种很厉害的编程语言
<Mindy> iMadper: 叫极星？
<Mindy> iMadper: 第一次听说。。。我去google个
<freeflying> iMadper, 啥叫能穿的住
<iMadper> <gfrog> iMadper: 软壳国产就算了，估计几天就得开胶
<iMadper> <gfrog> iMadper: 冲锋衣顶多是漏下水，平时穿问题不大。 软壳脱胶你咋穿？    @ freeflying
<iMadper> freeflying: ^^ 上面描述的, 就是穿不住的那种... 我要相反的, 能穿的住的....
<gfrog> iMadper: 我有个国产软壳裤子，不到一年就脱胶了，然后变得很难看。
<Mindy> iMadper: 极星是一个品牌的说 可素没找到编程语言
<iMadper> gfrog: 呃... 那我慎重...
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个现在没法说，要不乃等我穿一年？
<iMadper> Mindy: you got ti.
<iMadper> it
<ofan> \q: 了解recursive doubling么？
<omengye> iMadper: 这个天还是穿毛衣的好，冲锋衣太薄
<iMadper> freeflying: 好. 就这么愉快的决定了.
<iMadper> omengye: 软壳.
<omengye> iMadper: yeah
<freeflying> iMadper, 其实乃该直接pata
<iMadper> freeflying: 超过300rmb, 都不考虑
<freeflying> gfrog, 裤子推荐个啥的
<gfrog> freeflying: 冲锋衣问题不大，不防水了也不影响穿着美观度，就是失去部分功能性罢了。
<Mindy> iMadper: 你是管理员耶
<gfrog> freeflying: 么得，我一直没下手。 单层冲锋裤太薄，买ski pants平时穿太难受。
<iMadper> Mindy: 不. 我是打手.
<Mindy> iMadper: 你们频道有木有那种cleverbot？
<iMadper> Mindy: ^k^
<freeflying> gfrog, 里面再穿条抓绒？
<gfrog> freeflying: 如果有M2的软壳裤子就好了。
<Mindy> iMadper: 这些都无所谓啦 那怎么和它聊天呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不喜欢啊，俺本来腿就粗 T_T
<iMadper> ^k^: 有人问怎么跟你聊天
<iMadper> ....
<freeflying> gfrog, 骑车谁在乎这个啊
<gfrog> fre
<Mindy> ^k^: hi
<^k^> iMadper, 是谁？  11:01 
<eexpress> 软壳裤子。
<Mindy> ^k^: 你竟然会说中文
<eexpress> gfrog: 你骑车要飘逸的感觉？
<iMadper> eexpress: 抱抱 ee~
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，你骑车穿啊。那我就是抓绒骑行裤加条单层的冲锋裤。
<eexpress> iMadper: momo
<^k^> Mindy:点点点.  11:02 
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<Mindy> ^k^: 你好了不起
<Mindy> ^k^: 我们可以做朋友咩？
<Mindy> ^k^: 你是土豪咩？
<Mindy> ^k^: 你是屌丝咩？
<freeflying> gfrog, 不骑车的话我都是一条单裤过冬
<Mindy> ^k^: 你反应好慢哦
<eexpress> Mindy: 你疯了？
<omengye> bot要被玩坏了
<^k^> Mindy, 我是一个刺激反应CBR系统。  11:02 
<^k^> Mindy, 您好！  11:03 
<^k^> Mindy, 怎么样？  11:03 
<eexpress> freeflying: 北方单裤能过冬？
<^k^> Mindy, 我不是在你的解剖interesed。  11:03 
<^k^> Mindy, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人，你说我是暴君咩。  11:03 
<Mindy> eexpress: ⊙﹏⊙b 它不能这么玩啊？
<eexpress> 难道ff也是大胖子？
<Mindy> ^k^: 你的反应可以快一点咩？
<eexpress> Mindy: 玩bot的，会被踢的啊
<Mindy> eexpress: 那这个bot是用来？？
<eexpress> 用来围观的。lol
<^k^> Mindy, 这是你的意见。  11:04 
<freeflying> eexpress, 必须能啊
<eexpress> freeflying: ... 身体这么好。。。
<Mindy> eexpress: 好喜欢这样的AI  这个bot是谁的啊？我可不可以申请下和bot聊天？
<eexpress> Mindy: @@ 你去私聊吧
<Mindy> ^k^: who is your master?
<Mindy> eexpress: 哇哦 你好聪明 这个bot还可以私聊啊
<Mindy> ^k^: 我们可以私聊吗？ 你怕吗？
<^k^> Mindy, 怎么样？  11:07 
<eexpress> 草。又一个致贱的。
<Mindy> ^k^:  你所答非所问耶
<Mindy> ^k^:  我们可以做朋友吗？
<iMadper> Mindy: 你去跟kk私聊吧
<LiuYan> @_@
<^k^> Mindy, 怎么样？  11:09 
<^k^> Mindy, 咳咳..  11:09 
<Mindy> iMadper: 私聊它不鸟我
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔子乃拉了
<iMadper> 来了
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯哪
<uuair> 我有个问题啊，如果忘记了irc.freenote.cn的密码怎么办？或者说，那里能看到密码啊？我自动保存到irc软件里了
<Mindy> uuair: 编辑 edit
<uuair> Mindy 只能看到星号啊
<uuair> 我现在既然自动登录进来，是不是可以直接修改啊？
<iMadper> uuair: 不行.
<Mindy> uuair: 网络列表 编辑 有个 用户密码 填上
<iMadper> uuair: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<uuair> Mindy 我找到帮助了，让我看看先
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<Mindy> iMadper: kk不给私聊。。呜呜
<iMadper> uuair: The email address that you select will not be given out by staff, and is mainly used to allow us to help you recover the account in the event that you forget your password. For this reason, you are required to use a real, non-disposable, email address. Upon registering, you will receive an email with a verification command that you will need to run to complete the registration process. Failure to verify the account will cause it
<iMadper> to be automatically dropped after about 24 hours.
<Mindy> iMadper: 还有木有会聊天的bot？
<iMadper> Mindy: 别问我
<uuair> Mindy thx
<Mindy> uuair: 客气啦
<Mindy> iMadper: 你是不是怕我把bot玩坏？
<iMadper> Mindy: 别再问我...
<black_angel> https://makelovenotporn.tv/
<^k^> black_angel ... ⇪ make love not porn
<black_angel> 国外真人才呀
<Mindy> iMadper: 啊哈 那我就不说疑问句了，改陈述句好了。。
<LiuYan> http://samba.org
<^k^> LiuYan ... ⇪ Samba - opening windows to a wider world
<black_angel> http://www.csdn.net/article/2013-10-28/2817315-28-women-founders-investors-and-leaders-in-nyc-tech
<^k^> black_angel ... ⇪ 宅男程序员福利：来自纽约的28位智慧与美貌并存的IT女神-CSDN.NET
<iMadper> black_angel: 看了前几个, 一个比一个丑. 实在是没有勇气看完... 你发这种东西, 就是为了让我们吃不下去午饭吗?
<eexpress> Forum admins do not administer Ubuntu One.
<black_angel> iMadper: 那个 make love 网站还是可以有的，:D
<uuair> 我也推荐个老外的网站 https://www.ashleymadison.com
<^k^> uuair ... ⇪ Ashley Madison® - Married Dating & Discreet encounters - Have An Affair
<black_angel> 喏喔喔喔……
<Mindy> ^k^: kk 你只会中文咩？
<^k^> Mindy, 老兄！是什么让你说，我只会在中国咩。  11:19 
 * cherrot IT界的女神怎么堕落成这幅德行了。。
<Mindy> ^k^: let's have a english talk.
<black_angel> 7个单词，4 个不认识，让我怎么看嘛
<Mindy> ^k^: 看嘛 你又没反应
<Mindy> ^k^: 为什么你反应这么慢捏？
<^k^> Mindy, 我没有向你解释一切，我呢？  11:21 
<^k^> Mindy, 是什么让你觉得我还没反应过来看嘛？  11:21 
<fivesheep_> ofan: 看email阿. 再改改
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子
<Mindy> ^k^: 你觉得咱俩谁萌？(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<^k^> Mindy, 有趣的问题。  11:22 
<uuair> black_angel 我发的网站你没看懂？
<Mindy> ^k^: 嘻嘻 还是我比较萌一点吧~~
<Mindy> ^k^: 你饿了咩？
<^k^> Mindy, 我们能否找回业务？  11:23 
<^k^> Mindy, 我不知道是否我饿了咩。  11:23 
<black_angel> uuair: 英文大大地差呀
<LiuYan> ^k^: 伪机器人
<Mindy> ^k^: 你的饭点和我们的一样咩？
<black_angel> 谁给翻译下
<^k^> LiuYan, 你知道，就像任何其他的机器人？  11:23 
<LiuYan> ^k^: 伪机
<uuair> black_angel 呵呵，这个网站有中文版，选香港。。。提供的服务，就是为已婚者提供出轨服务。
<^k^> Mindy, 我的餐点和我们的咩？  11:23 
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊 你知道赞歌咩？
<^k^> LiuYan, 你有很多的恐惧吗？  11:24 
<black_angel> uuair: 好网站，问题是没结婚的怎么出轨呢
<^k^> Mindy, Aha.Try，以确定这是否是一个人或一个计算机响应。  11:24 
<Mindy> ^k^: 还有 还有 你是男是女？
<uuair> black_angel who tm care，在这里的会员都是单身。
<^k^> Mindy, 肯定是有。  11:25 
<LiuYan> ^k^: hólä
<black_angel> uuair: 基情四射呀！
<^k^> LiuYan, 你试图阻止战斗的人吗？  11:25 
<Mindy> ^k^: 你是在极力掩饰自己的非AI的属性咩？
<^k^> Mindy, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人，你说我试图隐藏其非AI属性咩。  11:26 
<LiuYan> ^
<LiuYan> ^k^: 来句东北话
<Mindy> ^k^: 你有照片咩？
<^k^> Mindy, 不，我不认为我有任何照片咩。  11:27 
<^k^> LiuYan, 我们还在谈论你的星座吗？  11:27 
<Mindy> uuair: 嗨 ~~ kso基佬？
<LiuYan> ^k^: 咩咩咩
<uuair> Mindy 我真不是bot
<Mindy> ^k^: 汪汪汪
<^k^> LiuYan, 你是学生吗？  11:28 
<Mindy> uuair: 我知道你不是bot
<uuair> 我发现，从诞生bot的那天开始，调戏就没停止过
<uuair> mindy 但如果我告诉你，其实我是bot呢
<Mindy> uuair: 怎么证明咩？
<LiuYan> 。。。
<^k^> Mindy, 你穿什么衣服？  11:29 
<LiuYan> 每天在天上飞的 uuair
<Mindy> ^k^: kk 你就老实交代吧 你是伪AI 对吧对吧
<LiuYan> ^k^: 你穿什么内裤...
<Mindy> ^k^: 你穿衣服咩？
<^k^> LiuYan, 我不知道我穿什么内衣。  11:29 
<uuair> mindy 不需要证明啊，我何必为了证明是bot而去证明呢
<^k^> Mindy, 信息来on.Thanks。  11:30 
<^k^> Mindy, 感谢您的信息。  11:30 
<Mindy> ^k^: kk 亮出你的小伙伴吧
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊 其实我也是AI呢
<^k^> Mindy, Ah.Do你觉得更多的身体感觉比情绪吗？  11:32 
<^k^> Mindy, 我听到you.Look的到您的左边。  11:32 
<Mindy> ^k^: kk 我每天来找聊天好不好？
<Mindy> ^k^: kk 你被control了咩？
<uuair> mindy 我记得以前某个irc里，出现过2个bot自动聊天的情况，你可以试试，谁坚持不住，谁就是假的。
<^k^> Mindy, 你曾经去过欧洲吗？  11:33 
<Mindy> ^k^: 我才是cleverbot呢
<Mindy> uuair: 哈哈 是咩 我试试
<Mindy> ^k^: 你对今天的国际动态有什么看法咩
<^k^> Mindy, 谁使你的机灵呢？  11:34 
<Mindy> ^k^: 其实你已经暴露了你的非AI属性 因为你的回复不能逐条回复 且回复二个人的时候也不能按时间回复
<^k^> Mindy, 那是你最终的答案吗？  11:35 
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊  你的男朋友还缺男朋友咩？
<^k^> Mindy, 它是什么样子在那里？  11:35 
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊 你觉得kk是什么意思？
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊 你能坚持聊到下午两点咩？因为我两点吃饭的说
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊 你是不是不懂饿不饿啊
<^k^> Mindy, 你开玩笑吧？谁是你最喜爱的科幻小说作家吗？  11:36 
<uuair> 。。。。。。。。
<^k^> Mindy, Aw.Are啊，知道我不是饿了啊？  11:36 
<^k^> Mindy, 是害羞吗？谁是你最喜爱的科幻小说作家吗？  11:36 
<uuair> 我先不看了，待会回来看结果，mindy有强迫症
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊 其实你蛮傲娇的说
<Mindy> ^k^: 好萌小受的样子的说
<^k^> Mindy, 你喜欢右on.What样的食物？  11:37 
<Mindy> ^k^: kk啊 你这是在试图了解我咩？
<^k^> Mindy, 我怎么帮你？我觉得可能有少数例外。  11:38 
<eexpress> 额，还出声
<^k^> Mindy, Yay.if我继续调戏你，我会踢出你这么认为吗？  11:39 
<imtxc> 赞
<eexpress> 咋+q无效呢
<imtxc> 难道 +q 之后只有你们 op 能看到？
<cherrot> eexpress, 赞～
<eexpress> imtxc: 我一直看到。kk不也看到嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 我就看不到
<eexpress> 哦。。@@
<eexpress> 坏kk也是op，难怪一直回答
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog .
<iMadper> adam8157: 到了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊 蛮不错
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的肥吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 肥
<adam8157> iMadper: 没拆
<iMadper> gfrog...
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你下午送过来, 顺便请我吃饭?
<gfrog> adam8157: 直说就是了，干嘛那么含蓄
<iMadper> gfrog: 坏人!
<jiero> MeaCulpa adam8157 iMadper 好。
<gfrog> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> jiero: 好
<adam8157> iMadper: you wish
<jiero> gfrog是坏青蛙。
<iMadper> adam8157: s/^/as/
<adam8157> 转账中
<eexpress> 又买啥东西了
<iMadper> gfrog: 我等饭卡钱一起给你?
<eexpress> 蛋蛋朵
<eexpress> 坏蛋
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> 又团购啥了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  HP的键盘搞哪样啊。。。我已经2个坏键了。。。
 * jiero 键盘的v和p都坏了。这是什么习惯？
<black_angel> jiero: 买 Thinkpad 的吧
<jiero> black_angel: 买不起
<jiero> iMadper: sony的特殊耳机端口设计（电源和耳机同插口）是不是能给耳机提供更好的支持？
<imtxc> jiero: 昨晚困了。。。 那个问题我没有研究过啊
<iMadper> jiero: 不觉得
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。你试试某些带打击类乐器的音乐提升音量听感改变了吗？
<jiero> iMadper: 这个有两个耳机插孔，如果没提升功率。应该无法供应吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: done, 多谢! cc iMadper
<gfrog> adam8157: 好迅速啊
<iMadper> jiero: 还是不觉得...
<iMadper> gfrog: 每件的邮费是多少?
<adam8157> gfrog: 消todo比较开心
<gfrog> adam8157: 洁癖
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的计算方式 47.99*0.8*6.12+41.4*0.2*6.2
<adam8157> iMadper: 外加100块小费
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。这是啥？
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 最后一句我没信....
<adam8157> iMadper: 看你厚不厚道了
<adam8157> eexpress: 穷啊, 买条裤子穿
<jiero> 错了，应该是说 adam8157  cc iMadper
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 上次买的裤子出售了？
<adam8157> jiero: 啥啊 干嘛出售 我都没的穿了
 * jiero 最困惑的是，为什么我会有50多件衣服。。。
 * jiero 记忆里，自行买衣服这种事情是不存在的。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog 后来买的那条23号到了海关 还在清关中
<gfrog> adam8157: 等10天
<gfrog> adam8157: 这单不就是这样
<iMadper> adam8157: 等十年
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 十个月
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<adam8157> iMadper: 滚粗
<jiero> adam8157: 昨晚shellex在说要买微波炉，然后微波炉这么复杂的器械和衬衫一样价格
<jiero> adam8157: 你买了微波炉么？
<adam8157> jiero: 没 穷
<jiero> adam8157: 。你找个能让我相信的理由
<adam8157> jiero: 讨厌买很多搬家麻烦的东西
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> adam8157: 我不明白，搬家当然送人，然后买新的了。
<jiero> adam8157: 和房东商量，他收了你的微波炉打6折。
<cherrot> jiero, 我的衣服都不够穿的。。
<jiero> imtxc iMadper  我的音乐播放器 https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dhMVVEprVQA/Um804I2bGCI/AAAAAAAAAsY/i-jroTX3764/w785-h589-no/P1010973.jpg
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<jiero> cherrot 你没过劳死啊。
<jiero> cherrot: 要我的旧衣服么 —— 我有的反正都是旧的。
<jiero> cherrot: 拿到的话应该算3手或4手了
<cherrot> jiero, 死了一段时间～   你的衣服太大 我传不上
<jiero> cherrot: 能穿上，我是身长过度，四肢短小
<jiero> cherrot: 怎么死了？有被某女孩搞的心死了？
<cherrot> jiero, 忙的昏天暗地
<adam8157> cherrot: 充实啊
<jiero> cherrot: 其实这几天是阴天吧 :)
<cherrot> adam8157, 除了中午能打一盘游戏 别的啥也干不了。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 充实啊
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<cherrot> jiero, 昨天空气毒死人 今天晴天。。。
<cherrot> adam8157, 啊当你寂寞了是么。。欢迎来我司啊！
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣渣
<adam8157> cherrot: 贵司看不上我啊
<adam8157> roylez: 傻傻傻
<roylez> adam8157: 求解救
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 至于么 "解救"
<cherrot> adam8157, 你想来肯定木有问题啊   我司tlinux渣成一坨屎等你解救呢
<roylez> adam8157: 废话啊，天天打电话，要死啊
<adam8157> cherrot: tlinux是个啥
<cherrot> roylez, 你不是在家工作么。。
<adam8157> roylez: 你在做客服?
<cherrot> adam8157, 应该是 tencent linux的意思
<cherrot> adam8157, 反正渣得很
<adam8157> cherrot: 啧啧
<roylez> cherrot: 是啊，天天各种电话
<cherrot> roylez, 主席知足吧 我们还要天天帮运营的那帮傻逼删帖呢
<adam8157> cherrot: 咱不想做发行版了, 咱想做项目
<adam8157> roylez: 客服你好
<roylez> adam8157: 客服你妹子
<roylez> adam8157: 我是监工
<cherrot> adam8157, 来做web啊～ 我们部门刚来了个干游戏运维干的没意思求虐来web运维的，一个月后每次见到我们都想哭想回去 后悔的嗷嗷的
<eexpress> 草。客服妹子总监好。 roylez
<adam8157> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> 这职位不错啊
<roylez> eexpress: 丫一边去
<eexpress> adam8157: 我要去武汉求职。
<adam8157> eexpress: 武汉气候不好, 人的脾气也不好 算了
<eexpress> 。。hoho
<mindcat> 0w0 喵~
<mindcat> 对了喵! 猫猫昨天用Arch Linux玩了一把LOL呢喵
<mindcat> say QwQ 但是第二局铁定崩溃
<cherrot> mindcat, 国服的吗？ wine的？
<mindcat> 嗯嗯!
<mindcat> cherrot: 都是喵~
<cherrot> mindcat, 你是独显还是集显？
<cherrot> mindcat, 我是天坑 lol~
<mindcat> cherrot: 独显喵
<cherrot> mindcat, soga  土豪
<mindcat> cherrot: 明明猫猫是个穷人喵.
<cherrot> mindcat, 女土豪？ 我们做朋友吧～～
<mindcat> cherrot: 喵? 搞基喵? +w+
<cherrot> mindcat, 原来是个受 =。=
 * cherrot 昨天见识了一把暴走萝莉 果然暴走
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭叫我哈
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<roylez> mindcat: LOL是神马
<roylez> gfrog: 过冬了，苍蝇蚊子死绝了，没你吃的
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> roylez: 看来你电话打得很烦躁
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不会又去711吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 5楼
<mindcat> roylez: LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<mindcat> roylez: League of Legends!
<mindcat> roylez: 喵呼呼~
<mindcat> gfrog: 0w0 为神马不是911
<roylez> mindcat: 妹子？
<adam8157> roylez: 基佬
<October21> android用的TF卡用什么文件系统？
<roylez> adam8157: 留给你了
<iMadper> October21: vfat不行吗?
<October21> 我不懂才问的
<roylez> October21: 默认fat吧
<roylez> October21: android就一渣
<iMadper> October21: 我的意思是, 你试试就知道了...
<jiero> mindcat: 基老。。。
<October21> 我有一张PNY 8G C10的TF卡
<October21> iMadper: 嗯
<jusss> adam8157: sizeof(int)是4Byte, sizeof(char)是1Byte, char a=72,b=71; 为什么用了4Byte存入72， 4Byte存入71 ？不是应该用1Byte吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 你这句话, 我没读懂.
<adam8157> jusss: 就是1B
<jusss> adam8157: char a=72,b=72; printf("%p %p\n",&a,&b); 输出0018FF44 0018FF40
<adam8157> jusss: 不是这么看的啊混蛋, 排列不等于占据啊
<jusss> adam8157: 那咋看
<adam8157> sizeof a
<jusss> adam8157: sizeof(a)是1
<jusss> iMadper: 你看懂了吗？
<adam8157> 那就完了 PS 不用括号
 * adam8157 感觉我在做死
<jusss> 求解答。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 我就没理解你要问啥...
<jusss> iMadper:  char a=72,b=72; printf("%p %p\n",&a,&b); 输出0018FF44 0018FF40不是应该输出0018FF44 0018FF43吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 我那错了？
<iMadper> jusss: 谁说应该了?
<jusss> iMadper: sizeof(char)是1呀
<iMadper> jusss: 对呀, 是1. 然后那里规定下一个变量要紧挨着他了?
<jusss> iMadper: 不是压入栈吗？栈不是连续的吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 你也说是连续, 没说是紧挨着呀
<jusss> adam8157: 为什么压入的地址没紧挨着？
<adam8157> jusss: iMadper 必备神器 : "C标准里没规定挨着"
<mindcat> rusti: fn main() {print("Hello World!")}
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<jusss> adam8157: iMadper, int i; int a[10]; a[10]就是i呀
<adam8157> jusss: "也没规定不挨着" cc iMadper
<mindcat> 教练! C语言好难懂喵~
<mindcat> printf "[Arch32]\ntype=directory\nprofile=arch32\ndescription=Arch32\ndirectory=/opt/arch32\nusers=用户名1,用户名2,用户名3\ngroups=users\nroot-groups=root\npersonality=linux32\naliases=32,default"
<iMadper> adam8157: 数组这个, 貌似规定了, 必须是连续的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然你指针运算就死了
<adam8157> iMadper: 他说的是a和i
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 我的错.
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是数组内部, a[10]不是数组内部啊 粗腰渣
<adam8157> lol
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 小瘦子imadper!
<October21> iMadper: 我的8G卡上有4M的未分配，其他的是一块fat32，那4M有什么用？
<iMadper> October21: 不知道诶...
<October21> 哦
<jusss> adam8157: gcc也是这样吗？还是编译器自己随便设置的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈哈哈
<jusss> adam8157: 挨不挨着
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> C标准没规定
<gfrog> adam8157: go？
 * adam8157 lunch
<jiero> adam8157 果然把 gfrog拐走了。。。
<mindcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322324/
<mindcat> 0w0 给大肥猫吃的喵~ =w=
<jusss> mindcat: 你是strugglecat?
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 安装完毕 但是公司有线网络怎么也连不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451381 最新麒麟在家里笔记本安装成功，且无线网络没问题。然后换到公司电脑划分出一个区，安装完毕，但是怎么设置都连接不上网络。。。我们办公室是有服务器的 然后每个人有固定的IP 不是自动获取那种。我该怎么办呢？ 统
<^k^> ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 vvhell — 2013-10-29 13:38
<mindcat> jusss: 0w0 那是谁喵?
 * mindcat 完全没听过 strugglecat 的样子
<jusss> mindcat: 我也不知道
<jusss> mindcat: 只知道他也是广东的
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/275101 这像谁
<jusss> eexpress: 这是你？
 * jiero 发现自己被音乐震撼到之后，插紧了耳机线，人声果然近了。。。
<adam8157> roylez: eexpress iMadper` imtxc jiero http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6628711bgw1ea1a3fsqt7g206105o7ow.gif
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: image/gif
<adam8157> http://www.theatlantic.com/china/archive/2013/10/why-the-tiananmen-square-crash-is-so-unnerving/280932/
<jiero> adam8157: 你。。。这么大胆
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Why the Tiananmen Square Crash Is So Unnerving - Matt Schiavenza - The Atlantic
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈你买了vps 么？
<adam8157> jiero: 买不起..
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI HD5145如何才能安装闭源驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451384 看别人说装完系统默认是开源驱动，自己刚接触这个系统不太了解。 看安装教程输入sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh 提示: sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh 从官网下了：amd-catalyst-13.11-beta6-linux-x86.x86_64.run 和 amd-driver-installer
<^k^> ─> -catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run 直接run都提示不支持！我的显卡是ATI HD 5145 求大牛谁会的教教我，谢谢！ 统计信息: …
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么会。。。一个月少吃2顿饭就够了。。。
<onlylove> centos最小安装连wget都没
<jiero> onlylove:  装了 curl 吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 鬼知道……
<onlylove> jiero: 我试试
<onlylove> jiero: 应该是有，但是不确定是不是刚才装的一堆软件里面附带的
<jiero> onlylove: 查查log就知道了。
<jiero> 这台笔记本作为便携装置已经废了。。。
<jiero> 2个键盘按键坏掉，手写笔前端坏掉。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 暂且当它有吧，我懒得查，反正是yum能用就行
<onlylove> jiero: 看看lenovo的u310去？
<jiero> 键盘坏的还是字母。。。真够黑。
<onlylove> 今天上午开会，桌子上放了一堆mbp
<jiero> mbp啊。不是air
<jiero> 网络不够发达
 * jiero 记得以前在某办公室看到一排mba
<jiero> 不对，是3排
<jiero> 睡觉
<jiero> onlylove: 我没钱买新电脑。
<onlylove> jiero: 那只能买新键盘了
<jiero> onlylove: 不，我准备不便携了。。。用外接键盘和鼠标。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 再来个外接显示器就齐活了
<jiero> onlylove: 有了
<jiero> onlylove: 残废笔记本
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助,无法登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451385 我下载了ubuntu系统的ios文件,减压以后用wubi.exe安装,目前电脑是win7 的系统,我新压缩了一个盘,把ubuntu装到新盘里,启动的时候选择完系统后,就出现mount:can't read 'proc/mount' no such file or dictionary。然后就进入登陆页面了,但是我的登录名和密码明明是对的,
<^k^> ─> 但就是登不上去,只能以访客模式进去,但是root密码也不知道,我真的崩溃了,求大神指点啊 统计信息: 发表于 …
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 最好笔记本的显示屏可拆卸
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我的笔记本屏幕可以180度旋转，所以，外接键盘也不会离太远
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。你说装大屏幕啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，你旋转的屏幕还是碍事
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为什么？
<MeaCulpa> 外接显示器的话
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那就把笔记本放在显示器后面呗。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...那要外接键盘...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 本来键盘就坏了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: hp破键盘v和p塑料都断了
<jiero> 什么人用v和p多啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> 街机模拟/》
<jiero> 。。。没用过
<jiero> 街机实在没有太多记忆。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 头顶了一下悬挂的吊兰。。。花盆掉下来了。。
<jusss> onlylove: 你找到有一排mbp的工作了？
<onlylove> jusss: 不是我的
<jiero> onlylove: 你马上就有了
<onlylove> jiero: 我对mbp不感冒
<jiero> onlylove: 管你感冒与否，要和社会接轨！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 他们感冒了你也要患感冒！
<onlylove> jiero: 我没准会买个ultrabook
<onlylove> jiero: 如果我有足够的￥
<jiero> stardiviner: 星星
<jiero> stardiviner: 。突然想起天马座，好像叫大魔王
<adam8157> rmbp啥都好就是键盘太烂
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.04找不到声卡的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451386 各位，请教一下， 我的12.04，最近忽然发现没有声音了， sudo aplay -l 显示 aplay: device_list:252: 找不到音效卡… lspci |grep -i audio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04) sudo lshw -C sound *-multimedia
<^k^> ─> UNCLAIMED description: Audio device product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller vendor: Intel Corporation …
<onlylove> 苹果键盘太软
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得前几天谁发的那个nec的机器不错
<jiero> onlylove: 这里日系笔记本最大粉丝 莫过于 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 谢谢.
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<onlylove> jiero: 日系的机器确实不错
<onlylove> jiero: 如果不是没米，我也不会买台系的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你用啥机器？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: x230
<MeaCulpa> 日系机器我只知道Toshiba轻薄
<onlylove> iMadper: 日系机器的粉丝居然用tp
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哪个厂的...
<iMadper> onlylove: 公司的呀
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 啧啧，恶心
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是呀... 渣渣一般的x230
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你们为啥不用T系列？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: x系列不是给干活的用的啊
<iMadper> onlylove: tp做工太渣了... 感觉跟hp的同价位没得比
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 老实说，toshiba给我印象一般，nec fujitsu和vaio不错
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 重.
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Toshiba 时日系最平价的啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是说薄么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 难道出了外表和做工日系还有可言之处？？
<onlylove> iMadper: 惠普的机器……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有，
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ....柔弱的人
<iMadper> onlylove: 同样的8k, hp的比tp的好多了.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 偶就没觉得重
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: t的好在哪儿?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果你装windows你会发现必须用原厂的驱动
<MeaCulpa> hp键盘有点涩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 机器除了外表和做工和服务，还有哪些时笔记本厂商能搞的。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那干嘛要t?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...那倒是...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 公司规定嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: T键盘好点大概
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 键盘一样.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么要弄那么多版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451387 Linux下大部分东西都是分模块独立的，就算是不通版本的系统其内模块可能也是一样，就算有更新也不需要重装。 为什么不一直基于一个基础版本对系统直接升级更新下去，反而弄那么多系统版本，还分什么短期版长期支持版的？ 这
<^k^> ─> 样不是纯粹迷糊新手嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 cdfxfx — 2013-10-29 15:19
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那就不知道了，你什么显卡？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我们这里自己选 x230, t430 530
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: intel hd 4000
<onlylove> 其实我很不明白，既然HP比tp好太多，为啥那么多人还觉得tp是最好的硬件，hp看都不看
<iMadper> onlylove: 就跟很多人还觉得伟光正很好呢
<jiero> onlylove: hp的贵
<jiero> onlylove: 其实。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: hp
<onlylove> 老实说，我见过的HP都一般
<jiero> onlylove: hp的贵太多了
<onlylove> 虽然TP不咋样
<iMadper> onlylove: 买笔记本的人, 多数学生为了便宜, 玩玩游戏, 性能好, 外观好, 真正看做工的有多少?
<onlylove> 我觉得HP的强项是打印机
<iMadper> 纠正, hp的强项是家用打印机.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我在家时，上班的地方是给学校和政府供货的，人不差钱
<iMadper> 商用打印机, 做不过理光, 佳能
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 要我果断选高大笨重的
<iMadper> onlylove: 那帮人懂啥?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 性能最重要，看片子抄机爽快
<onlylove> iMadper: 那帮人不差钱，所以各种高价机器我都摸过，也都拆过
<iMadper> onlylove: 那帮人知道killer的无线网卡? 知道ralink和atheros哪个好?
<onlylove> iMadper: 让ralink去死
<jiero> iMadper: 内核开发者知道。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> onlylove: 不差钱, 不代表喜欢拆开了折腾.
<onlylove> iMadper: 他们不喜欢，我可以替他们拆
 * iMadper 力挺雷凌!
<iMadper> onlylove: 他们压根儿就没买过好的hp吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 也就八千多块
<iMadper> onlylove: 等你看到带小红点儿的hp的时候, 别错过, 拆开看看
<jiero> iMadper: 我的就是。。。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在大概没机会了
<iMadper> jiero: 赞!
<jiero> 键盘都坏了。。。触摸板坏了，手写笔坏了。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<jiero> 小红点帽都让我拆了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过倒是拆过xps和alienware
<jiero> 塑料真不结实！
<iMadper> onlylove: 光看联想的uefi的firmware就知道联想渣
<onlylove> iMadper: 还拆过一个澳洲的HP机器，不知道多钱，全键盘的
<jiero> onlylove:  dell的笔记本还要看precision
<iMadper> onlylove: 你上班了还这么闲....
<jiero> 是吧。
<onlylove> iMadper: vmware的东西太高端，搞不懂
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。那他们找你干嘛？
<onlylove> iMadper: https://communities.vmware.com/community/vmtn/beta/vsphere_bde
<onlylove> iMadper: HVE
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> iMadper: hadoop 虚拟化增强
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你工资从哪儿出来的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 到时候再说吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 我的工作类似于BM
<iMadper> onlylove: bm需要很好的技术吗?
<iMadper> onlylove: 貌似我都可以去当bm
<onlylove> iMadper: 欢迎你来，我抽时间去医院看看自己有啥毛病，然后准备年后回家
<iMadper> onlylove: 回家... 不来了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 北京的霾太厉害
<onlylove> iMadper: 老实说，我还有很多地方想去玩没去，上班没机会
<iMadper> onlylove: 老实说, 我一直在找能remote的工作
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也不想呆在北京了
<onlylove> iMadper: 能找到带上我
<iMadper> onlylove: 最主要的原因是, 不想每天坐三小时地铁
<iMadper> onlylove: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=711
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以租房
<iMadper> onlylove: è´µ.
<iMadper> onlylove: 吃不好住不好, 很贵
<onlylove> iMadper: 那没办法，贵地就这个价，我也想便宜点
<onlylove> hadoop到底是个啥……
<iMadper> onlylove: 一个mapreduce的实现
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过, 现在可能更复杂了
<onlylove> iMadper: vm这边更复杂，各家的都得支持，包括intel的
<onlylove> iMadper: https://www.vmware.com/support/bigdataextensions/doc/vsphere-big-data-extensions-10-release-notes.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ VMware vSphere Big Data Extensions 1.0 Release Notes
<onlylove> 先下载下来拆开看看
<onlylove> 看看source里面的readme……
<iMadper> onlylove: 前几天我们这里有人装这个了.
<onlylove> iMadper: rpm还是source
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过他的一些特性是需要license才能用, 所以测试不了了
<iMadper> onlylove: 根据保密协议, 我只能说到这里了....
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说的已经很多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> readme里面就让我去wiki……然后其他文件是licence和一份apache的声明
<onlylove> 从来没见这么烂的readme
<onlylove> 一个不需要make的东西，居然也有rpm和deb包……
<jiero> onlylove: 设置文件放到发行版位置，卸载也容易
<jiero> onlylove: 现在注意到发行版做了好多怪事。。。
<jiero> 各做各的，然后不要求上游，算了要求对方也不理睬。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 其实吧，就是为了安装方便，yum或者apt安装肯定装的是package，没事谁给你一堆source
 * jiero 已经不明白冷冻和冷藏了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: php的习惯给一堆source
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说wordpress?
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥的，就是把source压缩下而已，原来那些都是把source预编译成二进制，这些就不编译了
<sgo11> cn.archive.ubuntu.com 可以ping通，但没法做apt-get install。啥情况？上午还行呢。
<jiero> onlylove: 差不多吧
<sgo11> 貌似80端口关了。。。啥情况呀！！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 进不去桌面 求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451388 之前我吧Ubuntu软件升级了 之后就进不去桌面了 是不是我把桌面程序升级的时候破坏了？？ 我进安全模式还上不了网 我的网络环境的局域网的 大神指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 wadszxcv0123 — 2013-10-29 15:44
<onlylove> 好困……
<onlylove> sgo11: 换个源
<onlylove> sgo11: 别想那么多
<sgo11> onlylove, 一直用这个默认的。你一般都用哪个？
<onlylove> sgo11: 163,ustc还有其他的国内的，国内不爽就用台湾的
<sgo11> onlylove, 好的。谢谢。那就换163好了。
<onlylove> centos的软件仓库真小……
<jusss> iMadper: arch 3个月没升级没事吧
<iMadper> jusss: 没事.
 * iMadper 大不了就是一死...
<jusss> iMadper: 软件安装什么的没什么事吧？我发现我装不上evince...提示好像是not found
<iMadper> jusss: 好像是?
<jusss> iMadper: 2013.07的arch 没升过级
<iMadper> jusss: 别再问我问题了. 你问问题都不给有用信息的
<onlylove> iMadper: 大不了一死……
<jusss> iMadper: 那问个明确的，把你的mirrorlist放出来
<iMadper> jusss: 麻烦.
<jusss> iMadper: 复制一下而已，不麻烦呀。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你想用哪个就用哪个, 要我的干嘛?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，在装软件时老是出现同样的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451390 我的电脑是AMD 32位的处理器，装了ubuntu13.04 amd64的系统 在装软件时一直出现下面的错误，请大神指点一下 在处理时有错误发生： /var/cache/apt/archives/o racle-java7-installer_7u45-0~webupd8~0_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<^k^> ─> (1) 统计信息: 发表于 由 lhrimperial — 2013-10-29 16:05
<iMadper> jusss: 我用的电信通20m光纤专线上网, 你用的是吗? 如果不是, 你要我的有蛋用?! 白费我功夫
<jusss> iMadper: 163的好像挂了，中科大的有的包下不下来，后来用的搜狐的
<iMadper> jusss: 用日本的去
<onlylove> jusss: 用岛国的
<jusss> iMadper: 我用电信10m光纤
<onlylove> jusss: 或者台湾的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> jusss: 电信通跟电信, 没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> jusss: 乃不用ubuntu了？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，很长时间以前就换debian了
<jusss> onlylove: 后来又换了arch
<jusss> onlylove: 现在一直win7
 * iMadper debian有linux-debuginfo, 我现在都想用debian了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 欢迎使用
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是debian还不滚动升级, 真是接受不了
<onlylove> jiero: 刚想起来，centos的最小安装连man都没
 * iMadper 蔽组招募廉价实习生! 有意的跟我联系
<onlylove> iMadper: 好像今年在ubuntu的发布会上有个哥们讲过debian为啥不滚动的，不过，sid和testing貌似一直就那样？反正我没改过source.list，如果用代号肯定要改，但是用testing就一直那样，算滚动不
<iMadper> onlylove: 没了解 不清楚.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：系统推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451392 有一台5年前的旧电脑，想用linux，请问下用什么版本的会跑的轻快些？是不是用lubuntu还是用xubuntu？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luqiyihui — 2013-10-29 16:12
<jusss> 找实习生，我想去
<MeaCulpa> ..
<jusss> 我下个月就该出去实习了
<jusss> 可是就是啥也不会。。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 貌似kernel不会跟着升级大版本号，我的stable原来2.6升级以后还是2.6，但是version确实是wheezy了，默认wheezy应该是3.2？我忘了
<jusss> onlylove: wheezy有2.6的
<iMadper> onlylove: 那有点儿旧... 我的arch现在是3.11.6, 我希望能变成3.12-rc6
<stardiviner> 为什么ruby1.9的安装不了pry阿？
<jusss> onlylove: wheezy是testing时好像是2.6
<onlylove> iMadper: wheezy是现在的stable，比rh的2.6新多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在用rhel7, 挺新的
<jusss> 我现在还是squeeze
<onlylove> iMadper: 多少
<jusss> debian 6
<iMadper> onlylove: 不好说出来
<iMadper> onlylove: 未发布的产品
<onlylove> jusss: upgrade一下就好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 记得昨天还是啥时候脱袜子说f19的3.9是古董级的，难道rh7的比古董新？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不做评价
<jusss> onlylove: 不想升级，感觉squeeze很好呀，squeeze带的grub2版本感觉比wheezy带的grub2版本好用
<onlylove> iMadper: 坐等rh新古董出炉
<iMadper> onlylove: 你们又不用
<yuxans> iMadper: arch 里的 goagent 包抽风了...
<iMadper> yuxans: 不用goagent
<onlylove> jusss: 对loader没感觉
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我不用，但是centos会用
<onlylove> iMadper:
<iMadper> onlylove: 没碰过
<jusss> onlylove: 我等什么时候squeeze的软件包不能下了时，再换，以前就是因为ubuntu 10.10没法再下软件包了，才换的debian
<iMadper> grub怎么都是个垃圾, 不管是1还是2, 都应该删掉
<onlylove> jusss: 其实我建议你用testing
<onlylove> iMadper: 贵司用的啥？lilo？
<iMadper> onlylove: testing的kernel是多少了? 最新的?
<iMadper> onlylove: grub
<iMadper> onlylove: 蔽公司用的grub2.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我不用grub*而已
<jusss> onlylove: testing需要http下，不能bt
<yuxans> jusss: 一直能下的，只要到时候把源换成 archive.debian.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ debian.org)
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道啊……我没装过，没有netinstall
<onlylove> jusss: http会死么
<jusss> yuxans: 哦，我从网搜，发现只有http提供testing的iso, bt只提供stable的iso
<jusss> onlylove: 200kB/s的小水管，万一断了一下，不就废了
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得你不会用断点续传
<jusss> onlylove: 在家有10Mb/s的光纤可以http,
<eexpress> jusss: 又想稳定，又想尝鲜。你这人生态度混乱啊
<jusss> onlylove: 真不会用断点续传。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我用adsl就用http下，稳定200
<onlylove> jusss: 教你个笨办法，你有windows，用迅雷
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 或者firefox的downthemall
<iMadper> eexpress: 我没想稳定, 就想尝鲜. 现在都是自己编译rc版本的kernel...
<jusss> onlylove: transmission可以吗
<onlylove> jusss: 那个不是bt端么
<eexpress> iMadper: 你看错行了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> jusss: 玩发行版是不对的。
<jusss> eexpress: ...lfs?
<eexpress> iMadper: 玩uefi是不对的
<onlylove> iMadper: 貌似今年五月sid的kernel是3.8，看来你要问adam了，他的是sid
<iMadper> eexpress: ....
<onlylove> eexpress: 玩啥是对的？
<eexpress> 玩美女。。
<yuxans> o,O
<eexpress> 不是我说的
<onlylove> 好了ee发话了
<onlylove> 坐等ee一人发一个
<eexpress> 是专家说的。
<jusss> eexpress: 你是真ee还是ee的崽崽
<onlylove> jusss: ee的崽崽都会irc了？
<eexpress> 崽崽现在还不会讨论这话题
<jusss> onlylove: 都好几岁了，也差不多会了吧
<eexpress> 他最多说，保持几个女朋友才是正确的，这样的话题
<onlylove> 几岁就开始研究保持几个女朋友……我那时候还在玩泥巴……额，不对，是玩FC
<eexpress> fc.. 你多大啊
<onlylove> 怎了
<onlylove> 不准我玩红白机么
<onlylove> 现在在玩ps3
<eexpress> 似乎年龄不太对
<onlylove> 靠，我08年本科毕业，年龄哪里不对了
<eexpress> 08-22
<eexpress> 86？
<eexpress> 那时候，没fc吧
<onlylove> 扯
<onlylove> 我出生就会玩么
<onlylove> 不得几岁以后
<eexpress> 要不，就是你家穷，还留了一个
<onlylove> 留了一个啥意思
<jusss> eexpress: 你40了吧？
<onlylove> 我小时候小霸王学习机很正常的东西
<eexpress> 留了一个别人家丢掉的嘛
<onlylove> 那我玩街机总成了吧……
<onlylove> 居然不准我玩FC
<eexpress> 街机倒是流行。那时候
<onlylove> 那时候写寒暑假公约，不准进三室一厅
<onlylove> 表示那时候playstation都有了，还有dreamcast
<onlylove> sega的md2很高档的机器
<eexpress> 到90，街机也没了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Debian将替换SysVinit，切换到Systemd或Upstart http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451394 Debian是初始化系统SysVinit最后的几位重量级支持者之一，但如今Debian开发者也在讨论切换到Systemd或Upstart（主要为Ubuntu所采用）。Debian开发者在邮件列表上 展开了讨论 ，认为现代的软件需要基于事件的初始化系统。新的初始
<^k^> ─> 化系统主要在Systemd或Upstart之间进行选择，Debian技术委员会已经[url=http://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2013/10/msg0001 …
<MeaCulpa> hmm, 还是有的
<iMadper> eexpress: 我上小学玩过街机.
<jusss> iMadper: 你们C里面常用const吗？
<iMadper> eexpress: 我91年的.
<eexpress> 你没见过高档的嘛。我有gamegear
<MeaCulpa> 我上大学的时候还有街机呢，拳皇啥的
<eexpress> iMadper: 不会吧。落后的啥街道。
<iMadper> jusss: const更多的时候是在函数参数里面用.
<iMadper> jusss: static用的更多.
<eexpress> 90左右，街机都灭了啊
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己去读kernel代码去嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是啊，一直有的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 跑的游戏不一样而已
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 后面都是啥拳皇2000， 拯救恐龙啥的
<jusss> iMadper: C的内存分几部分？ stack heap text code还有啥
<eexpress> 那后来的不算了。那种组合版本，就是电脑
<iMadper> jusss: 自己去看书.
<iMadper> jusss: 你text和code为啥要分开?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37008
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian将替换SysVinit，切换到Systemd或Upstart
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 要说街霸那种时代，那是挺早的
<eexpress> fc不更早。所以他说玩fc，有点吃惊
<onlylove> 难道debian真的要扔掉sysvinit?
<eexpress> momo onlylove
<jusss> onlylove: 不会把
<jusss> onlylove: 不是去年还是前年就有讨论要换吗
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候讨论的是systemd
<jusss> onlylove: 这不一直没换吗，感觉sys v init很好呀
<onlylove> jusss: 因为systemd不能在非linux体系上用，debian还有kFreebsd
<iMadper> jusss: 启动的时候慢, 你知道怎么分析吗? 用sysvinit的话
<eexpress> bootchart?
<onlylove> jusss: 问题就在kFreebsd和hurd上
<iMadper> eexpress: 还真有这东西?
<jusss> iMadper: 不知道，只知道那几个目录而已
<eexpress> 就是出时间图的嘛。 iMadper
 * adam8157 要是debian被upstart坑了, 我是改arch还是fedora呢?
<eexpress> adam8157: 你个叛徒啊
<jusss> adam8157: upstart不错呀
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Gentoo嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: fedora吧，不会滚死
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要滚就滚彻底
<jusss> adam8157: 事件触发机制，难道不好吗
<adam8157> eexpress: 旗帜鲜明的反对launchpad和upstart
<eexpress> upstart也复杂了。不好手动了。 jusss
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那种半身滚的，只有死
 * eexpress 蛋蛋反对lp
<jusss> eexpress: 哦，我还停留在ubuntu 10.10
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 受不了编译
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩. 是.
<adam8157> eexpress: 妈蛋
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那还是Arch吧，Fedora太傻了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 机器烂，编译太慢
<iMadper> adam8157: +1. 反对了
<iMadper> 反对lp
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 用单位的编...
<iMadper> bugzilla万岁
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: fedora其实蛮好, 旗帜啊
<eexpress> 反对lp的，一辈子光棍
 * MeaCulpa 求C社诸位大大推倒lp重做
<onlylove> 唉……我其实觉得还是arch好了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: lp和bugzilla不是一级别的吧
<jusss> 换了arch后，我就没再看过关于启动之类的，据说systemd很复杂
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 一个Trac就秒了bugzilla了吧
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ubuntu的bug, 不是报告在lp上面?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那是他们有病
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ +1
 * MeaCulpa 一个Trac就秒了bugzilla...
 * MeaCulpa Perl的妖货
<iMadper> eexpress: perl真慢...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 神在呢
<eexpress> 没啥bug的概念。要提，直接给作者提
<iMadper> eexpress: 跟python比效率真心没得比
<eexpress> 死酷胖
<eexpress> 比啥效率？py才慢
<eexpress> 打字都多。开发更慢
<iMadper> eexpress: 插入百万条hash之后查找之类的, python快
<onlylove> 又要开打了
<eexpress> 你说的？你找cfy来测试这些无聊的吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 不过perl用的更舒服而已
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢详细, 给你很多空间的东西，Trac不错
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是, 我们这里一个实习生测试过了
<eexpress> 。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那是你没用对模块和方法
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: hash
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: built-in的hash呀
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: perl很少需要模块
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: Perler总有人会乱跨界hack去提升的
<eexpress> 虽然有无数的在cpan
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我擦，Perl built-in 有个毛！
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: hash起码是built-in的呀
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 对python的字典
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: cpan有的是更快的
<eexpress> 。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 赞.
 * eexpress 打酷胖，他又乱说话。
<onlylove> 光读取excel，cpan就一堆moudle
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ppl A: perl 的Foo好烂 | Ppl B: Cpan有的是更好的bar
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 6
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你拿了多少？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 拿什么
<onlylove> roylez: 我猜0.6
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o, 3
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 乃比我好多了
<roylez> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 贵司发bonus了啊 MeaCulpa ?
<roylez> adam8157: bou你妹
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我和你没法小窗了
 * adam8157 羡慕有外财的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道，看不到了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫用了神马邪门玩意了
<gfrog> iMadper: 裤子的快递给你了，差点忘了明儿要去vForum
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<iMadper> gfrog: 怎么都行.
<gfrog> iMadper: 地址丢过来
<iMadper> gfrog: 把你卡一起寄过来
<gfrog> iMadper: 好像没带
<iMadper> gfrog: 红帽软件呀...
<iMadper> gfrog: 那就晚两天吧
<MeaCulpa> ..
<iMadper> gfrog: 我不着急.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似你不停掉线
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 天知道
<gfrog> iMadper: 哎呀，原来是红帽的大侠，失敬失敬
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... 原来是弃红帽而去的大侠, 失敬失敬
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
 * iMadper 打 gfrog 屁屁
<gfrog> iMadper: 中文名发来
<gfrog> iMadper: 还有电话 pm
 * adam8157 啥情况
<iMadper> adam8157: 心疼了?
<adam8157> gfrog: 名字随便写
<gfrog> adam8157: yshao收
<adam8157> gfrog: 写"二尺八"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我老板也是和我这样说的，一直催
<gfrog> adam8157: good idea!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不得不tail log来看你说的话...
<roylez> ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 你用啥快递
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有妹子快递推荐？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 回去吧，下班了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 17:30
<MeaCulpa> 上午思考人生下午谈人生
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天给你的韵达, 便宜啊
<MeaCulpa> 一天就过了
<gfrog> adam8157: 没单子，还得现填
<MeaCulpa> OpenStack很牛逼的样子，在HK开会，曰Stackers from 50 countries are coming to Hong Kong to plan the future of Cloud
<MeaCulpa> Cloud就他家了啊，那么高调啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 下周嘛。 ODS我们这边好多人去玩
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可惜我去不了啊。 T_T
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 为啥呢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你多牛逼
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 云者，说也，就靠一张嘴就可以了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 毛线
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我来云吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 来吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你看我的形象，比一般码工霸气吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 到时候来点白发，圣彼得式的秃头
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ........
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一口太平洋汉语
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 太平洋汉语?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 想当初在帝都，有个这样的货色，Oracle的，号称刚下飞机，来客户那里踢馆，被我2个问题赶走了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 台湾，南洋之类的汉语啦，夹杂点英语词儿了
<onlylove> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130607/002228.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 富士通发UH90超极本 配Haswell及3200x1800屏幕_数码_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: CLub团购黑木耳...
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛这还需要团购...外面酒吧街一大把
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> 我一开始看到团购黑木耳, 以为是真的木耳.... .... .... 还在想, 这么居家的东西怎么会在这里讨论.... 是不是我节操太高, 不适合这个频道了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 其实就是真的木耳
<iMadper> adam8157: 你怎么知道?
<iMadper> adam8157: 有人在酒吧街推车卖真的木耳吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 推理分析嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: 你语文水平堪忧
<iMadper> adam8157: .. .. 学校状元来的
<iMadper> adam8157: 除了作文, 别的不扣分的
<adam8157> iMadper: 变态
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我语文不及格
<iMadper> adam8157: 谢谢.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 除了作文，文言文， 其他几乎全要扣分
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 英语好更重要...
<iMadper> .... 作文不扣分这是什么水平...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 北京不是降低英语分了么
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那是他们sb
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 作文扣分，背了范文乱写的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我伤不起的是阅读理解，抓不住老师的节奏啊
<adam8157> iMadper: MeaCulpa http://news.163.com/13/1029/11/9CBP53L000011229.html?f=resysBvalid2#www_resys  看看
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 小学生写对字遭批评 老师：没教过的字应用拼音_网易新闻中心
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 基本阅读理解都是错的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我们跑题了...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你啥时候见我不跑题的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 木耳？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这话题没有继续深入的必要吧，自己看topic
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我阅读理解基本就是英文是对的，中文古文是对的，中文现代文从来没对过
<iMadper> lol~ 其实我也不知道主题是啥...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，我也是
<onlylove> iMadper: 你自己set的，赶紧改了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 最怕科学家写散文，文学家写说明文，看到就必死
<iMadper> onlylove: 明知道出题人想让你回答什么, 还写不对? 不用管作者, 考虑出题人.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不改
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我不知道他们想让我回答啥
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 真心不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 多看几次标答呀...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 现在小学教育很妖的，幼儿园不教拼音，小学也不教
<onlylove> iMadper: 据说某年高考出了某作家的散文，某作家亲自作答，错了一半
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 教啥？甲骨文？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 老师就默认你天生顿悟了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 用拼音教啊，一年级顿悟
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 啊? 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 开学自己会
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我想起末日圣徒了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 外面都有拼音班补课的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 据说某年有个吱吱的作文
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 故意的吧，学校和外面连起来把义务教育省掉的钱收回来
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 说是要考生从生存环境压力面前的老鼠或者黄鼠狼的角度写作文，结果有个考生就写了500和吱
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 吱吱，吱吱吱...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没给老师带注释是吧？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: -_-!是，没带字幕
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这比enigma厉害多了
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 11 个很少人知道但很有用的 Linux 命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451400 英文原文： 11 Lesser Known Useful Linux Commands Linux命令行吸引了大多数 Linux爱好者 。一个正常的Linux用户一般掌握大约 50-60 个命令来处理 每日 的任务。Linux命令和它们的转换对于 Linux用户 、 Shell脚本程序员 和 管理员 来说是最有价
<^k^> ─> 值的宝藏。有些Linux命令很少人知道，但不管你是新手还是高级用户，它们都非常方便有用。 25080743_6D7g.png …
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1jmec.jpeg
<MeaCulpa> 老美妇随夫姓终于有麻烦了
<onlylove> 那个11个命令真心……唉……
<onlylove> 我知道一大半
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 美国人很看重投票么
<MeaCulpa> 好俗的帖子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说起来人还有的选，咱连选的余地都没
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Ctrl-x+e是啥
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: X11 默认的编辑器？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我去试下去
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这个应该怎么操作，先按ctrl+x然后按e?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 喵的，一起按，开nano
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: dunno
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我觉此文有浓浓的咖喱味
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: rename order 这种东西应该都留的吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 后点了原文链接，果然是啊三死饿的...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不过nano这个可以改，我记得debian是update-altinative还是啥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 阿三的啊……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一半是coreutils的一般是野鸡工具
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 巨坑
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你没闻到咖喱味？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我说你发那个改名字的图
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 对阿三接触不多，不懂啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 改名的时候应该去讨个rename order
 * MeaCulpa 看来我的嗅觉果然牛逼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hehe1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有的人结婚离婚好多次了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还有的人把前夫的姓append 到mid name
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我见过append两次的女士
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 说是很感谢丈夫
<MeaCulpa> 一般都是事业有成的女强人之类
<onlylove> 这种人就别投票了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其实是他们以前用的名字有商业价值，比如律师
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有个女士，以前是律师，名字有价值，就不舍扔掉，于是中名append了两次...
<MeaCulpa> Avishek Kumar
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一看就是啊三嘛
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我又不是写软件的，又不认识阿三的风格
<onlylove> adam8157:
<adam8157> onlylove:
<onlylove> adam8157: 我刚想问，那名字是律师的是咋回事……
<onlylove> adam8157: 想了想问错人了……
<onlylove> adam8157: 然后多敲了下回车……
<adam8157> onlylove: 为了改名之后而不丢掉之前的名字
<adam8157> onlylove: 不丢知名度
<onlylove> adam8157: 顺便问下阿三都啥风格……
<adam8157> onlylove: 不知道啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 比方说vim101hack那样的？
<onlylove> Ramesh Natarajan
<onlylove> 这人是哪个
<jiero> onlylove: 果然你是水神之一
<onlylove> jiero: 赶紧把你妹妹抱回来让我调戏
<onlylove> jiero: 到时候看你在这吹水
<onlylove> jiero: 别动不动说我是水神，这样不好
<onlylove> jiero: 不是把我ignore了吧……
<jiero> onlylove: 。调戏妹妹？你找个女孩子交往一下就可以调戏了
<onlylove> jiero: 我认识的女孩子可以用一个手的手指数过来，还都有主
<onlylove> jiero: 待会儿下班了
<jiero> onlylove: 额。去运动场找
<jiero> onlylove: 让当当领着你
<onlylove> jiero: 我是不是cc下adam
<jiero> onlylove: 我知道的女孩子都鄙视我
<jiero> onlylove: 不懂赚钱
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃自己看17点51分的log
<onlylove> jiero: 以后会有赚钱的机会的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: onlylove 富二代高帅富不需要再赚钱
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 果断真相了
<jiero> onlylove adam8157你们两个合伙欺负我。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 以后不欺负你了……说的我好像真的在欺负你似的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。好孩子
 * jiero 外出走了一圈。和外界好像没有啥接触感
<onlylove> 忘了问meaculpa那个.Xresource怎么弄了
<onlylove> 明天再说吧
<onlylove> 下班
<gfrog> adam8157: yoo，boss批钱儿买耳机了。哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫被吵坏了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊?? 什么情况!!!
 * imtxc 下班
<omengye> 网络好差。。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 在PPA上怎么选择PPA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451410 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=xbmc ，想在PPA上找一个XBMC，一搜好多啊，怎么选择呢，，， 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangmengl — 2013-10-29 19:26
<jiero> ubuntu 12.04 跟着升级，无线网卡就不能用了。怎么办？
<omengye> wpasupplicant
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，maas用dnsmasq还是bind9做dns啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: juju自己有dns服务不？
<freeflying> gfrog, bind9
<freeflying> gfrog, juju自己没dns
<gfrog> freeflying: libvirt出来捣乱，把53端口占了。我说怎么dns总是没法解析
<gfrog> freeflying: 虚拟环境问题多啊。 妈蛋
<freeflying> gfrog, dnsmasq?
<gfrog> freeflying: yep
<gfrog> udp        0      0 192.168.122.1:53        0.0.0.0:*                           456/named
<gfrog> udp        0      0 192.168.122.1:53        0.0.0.0:*                           660/dnsmasq
<gfrog> freeflying: ^
<freeflying> gfrog, 所以我喜欢用ovs
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，找到选项了，唉
<freeflying> gfrog, vm里和真是环境差远了去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 能用vm就不错啦
<gfrog> freeflying: 不然啥也不知道，看case也是睁眼瞎
<gfrog> iMadper: 你的裤子交给土壕铛了。
<gfrog> iMadper: 他明儿寄给你
<freeflying> gfrog, 你可以登陆到客户的环境里去
<gfrog> freeflying: 那也不敢乱动啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 自己在vm里还可以拆了环境重做
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞~
<iMadper> gfrog: 多谢  copy-to: adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 我的501相当合适, 完全就是我要的型
<gfrog> iMadper: 可能到付可能他帮你交运费。
<adam8157> 大赞
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<gfrog> adam8157: 能当裙子穿了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要是着急就过来拿
<iMadper> adam8157: 你帮我出运费, 然后我支付宝打给你运费?
<gfrog> adam8157: 艾玛，穿跑偏了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 懒得过去
<adam8157> iMadper: 都好说
<iMadper> adam8157: ok
 * iMadper 绝不拖欠.
<iMadper> gfrog: 你那个等饭卡推了一起给你
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 我塞到裤袋里了
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: ok
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥叫塞到裤带里?
<gfrog> adam8157: 明早你看了就知道了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥东西塞到裤袋里?
<gfrog> adam8157: 卡啊卡啊卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 cc iMadper
<iMadper> adam8157: 我一直都知道是卡... 我智商又没问题~
<iMadper> gfrog: ^^
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，完全找不到disable dns的地方。libvirt真叫人吐血。
<freeflying> gfrog,virrsh edit
<freeflying> gfrog, 然后把dns这行去掉
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7.2 编译 pidgin-lwqq出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451412 [ 61%] Built target lwqq [ 65%] Built target lwqq-cli [ 69%] Building C object src/CMakeFiles/webqq.dir/js.c.o /home/kyang/pidgin-lwqq/src/js.c: In function ‘qq_js_init’: /home/kyang/pidgin-lwqq/src/js.c:49:5: error: too many arguments to function ‘JS_NewGlobalObject’ In file included from /home/ky
<^k^> ─> ang/pidgin-lwqq/src/js.c:8:0: /usr/include/js/jsapi.h:2167:1: note: declared here /home/kyang/pidgin-lwqq/src/js.c: In function ‘qq_js_loa …
<kyang> 求教debian7.2安装pigdin-lwqq编译问题。/home/kyang/pidgin-lwqq/src/js.c:49:5: error: too many arguments to function ‘JS_NewGlobalObject’
<kyang> 两处错误 /home/kyang/pidgin-lwqq/src/js.c:61:5: error: unknown type name ‘JSScript’
<kyang> make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/webqq.dir/js.c.o] 错误 1 make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/webqq.dir/all] 错误 2 make: *** [all] 错误 2
<iMadper> kyang: 这个是代码错误.
<iMadper> kyang: 除非你打算自己去修改代码, 不然没办法解决.
<kyang> 有debian7.2能用的办法吗
<huntxu> iMadper: 。
<iMadper> huntxu: 早, 胡须叔.
<huntxu> iMadper: sysfs_create_group() 在2.6.32內核非init_net的namespace下會panic
<huntxu> iMadper: 敢幫我查查哪個版本修了麽
<iMadper> huntxu: 不敢.
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是，現在那代碼直接不檢查版本就用了這個hack
<huntxu> iMadper: 搞到我在高版本上也出問題。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你怎么搞内核了?
<huntxu> iMadper: 它檢查了下是否init_net的namespace，是才繼續 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: 那個hack只針對有問題的內核版本，原作者用的2.6.32。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我先看看去
<huntxu> iMadper: 我現在不知道該不該把那hack去掉。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: http://openvswitch.org/pipermail/dev/2012-October/021581.html
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: [ovs-dev] "brctl show" doesn't list attached interfaces
<huntxu> iMadper: But it does panic on 2.6.32 while creating sysfs hierarchy in But it does panic on 2.6.32 while creating sysfs hierarchy in
<huntxu> iMadper: TAT
<iMadper> huntxu: 原作者用那个hack来干嘛了?
<huntxu> iMadper: 做namespace支持，避過panic的而已
<huntxu> iMadper: 只是這個hack會導致標題描述的問題
<huntxu> iMadper: 我是在想看哪個版本內核修了sysfs那個bug，我就可以放心把那個hack去掉
<iMadper> huntxu: 这个hack的目的是为了避免sysfs的那个bug?
<iMadper> huntxu: 明白了
<huntxu> iMadper: 對。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 这得慢慢查, 你等等
<lainme> kyang: 你编译的是哪个分支？
<huntxu> iMadper: 回去了，明天給我結果 lol
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 再!见!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 感觉13•10完全就是一个悲剧！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451417 不知ubuntu这次是肿么了，以前都是推迟发布时间，这次是提前发布，本以为是系统开发比较顺利，结果安装以后才发现，这次完全是个悲剧，仓促推出，根本就是个不稳定的版本，可能ubuntu连基本的测试都没有做完，也可能ubunt
<^k^> ─> u根本就是没有心思把基本测试做完就胡乱推出，忽悠大家了。 系统安装的问题就不说了，安装好以后，那 …
<mugebjgd> 天津下大雾，咱一点都不怵，憋着口气去上班，嘛事都不误。介雾真不小，没嘛能见度，拐弯公共大厕所，以为是别墅。开车别太快啊，眼神要hold住，要不一脚踩下去，可就上了树。有的戴口罩，有的打出租，还有几个大傻子，上街练跑步。介雾可真哏儿啊。喂人民服雾！
<happyaron> freeflying_away: 木有
<mugebjgd> @作家崔成浩：美国儿童由于长期娇生惯养，过个马路竟还需要车辆都停下为其让路，摆足了资产阶级小皇帝的架子。而中国一些地方的儿童就特别有礼貌。比如在路上遇到汽车，无论是否认识，都会停下来，面向汽车微笑着毕恭毕敬地敬礼。因此，我敢断言，中国儿童的未来显然要有出息地多。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那个作家是没来过天朝吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你果然夠天真
<mordory> 有木有人在用Mageia　linux
<mordory> 真心想听听评论
<jusss> mugebjgd: 想说天朝儿童是当奴才的料，而美国儿童是当皇帝的？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 反讽？
<iMadper> mordory: 以前我是mageia的忠实粉丝
<iMadper> mordory: mageia是少有的有设计人员参与的发行版
<mordory> 是ＲＰＭ的，还是apt的
<mordory> deb的
<iMadper> mordory: rpm的.
<mordory> 相比fedora怎样
<iMadper> mordory: 就是以前的mandriva嘛.
<iMadper> mordory: 团队比fedora小多了. 这东西, 还是很靠团队的
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 就這還有設計人員參與呢？
<mordory> 没用过
<mordory> mugebjgd: 就是说不怎么样？？
<mugebjgd> mordory: 你用linux是干嘛？
<mordory> iMadper: 我主要是看，他搞了两年才出一个稳定版，感觉应该很不错
<mugebjgd> mordory:直接debian
<mugebjgd> mordory: 那纔是發行版
<mordory> 不应该啊
<jiero> 1000mah 的电池持续播放 mp3 播放时间应该是？
<mordory> mugebjgd: 至今不敢再用deb的包管理系统
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS For Linux Alpha 12 p2 终于解决表格错位的问题了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451418 由于工作关系，经常要用WORD插入的表格。以前用过各种OFFICE，如WINE OFFICE2007 ，永中，和WPS 以前版本，可不管怎么用都是表格错位，1页的变成2页，2页的变成3页，调整起来非常麻烦。最后用VBOX装
<^k^> ─> 了个XP。单位机器内存也小，运行起来很痛苦，但就不想再用WINDOWS。今天看到wps10月28号的更新，把WIN7 FONT …
<jiero> 看畅销书，看到了《男人不狠地位不稳》这种书都畅销。。。
<mugebjgd> mordory: 有什麽不敢用的
<mugebjgd> mordory: 用了這麽多年linux 我都沒覺得deb有什麽問題 倒是rpm夠爛
<jiero> mordory: 因为自己打包不合格？
<mordory> jiero: 真心问问mageia怎么样？
<jiero> mordory: 不知道那是什么
<jiero> firefox 25 。。。
<jiero> 肯定是什么kde发行版吧。。。
<omengye> :P
<mordory> jiero: mageia linux
<jiero> 再一次试图使用 kde 作为主桌面的企图失败了。
<jiero> 我的第三次 KDE 旅程告一段落
<jiero> mordory: 没听说过。。。
<omengye> jiero: 　
<omengye> jiero: 同
<mugebjgd> jiero: 内存大 隨便用kde
<mordory> mugebjgd: 加装内存
<mugebjgd> mordory: linux發行版就2個好用 arch debian
<mugebjgd> mordory: 剩下的都不咋地
<imtxc> jiero: why?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [求助]为何在debian下chromium无法登录google而google chrome可以登录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451420 snapshot1.png 在debian下使用chromium浏览器，无法登录google网站，也无法sign in自己的账户 而同样的条件下google chrome就可以 不知道为什么 ps： 使用chrome浏览器时访问youku时没有声音 所以不得不使用chro
<^k^> ─> ium，关键是chromium是aptitude直接安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 thorne — 2013-10-29 22:03
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 13.10无法启动一直黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451421 机子上本来有win7，打算装个ubuntu13.10。win7上原有四个分区，我从e盘中抠出来50g作为ubuntu的安装区（第五区）。第一次装的时候因为win7的四个分区都是主分区，导致ubuntu无法安装在抠出来的第五个区上面。于是又把第五个分区和e盘合在
<mugebjgd> @南方人物周刊：在2009年，一段英文报道被选入了某地的高考英语模拟题，那篇阅读理解的最后一题是：薄瓜瓜的成功，最有可能的原因是？A、他的爷爷和父亲为他树立了好榜样B、他12岁就被送去了英格兰C、他在各方面都表现积极、直面挑战D、他曾就读于哈罗公学。命题者给出的标准答案是C。
<mugebjgd> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-K38anKO5nUA/Um_Lu7AxnOI/AAAAAAADXAc/74XGI22Zklc/w506-h930/QQ%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%8720131029225212.jpg
<^k^> 05:03
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:03
<gebjgd> 休假
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 太幸福了你們。這兒下一次假期時聖誕……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 幸福什麼？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 馬上去graz 培訓
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在dota2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xubuntu上表現不錯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<gfrog_not_here> 被地铁挤吐了，擦
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-30
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  08:08 
<October22> ^k^ 来得巧不如来得早啊！
<^k^> October22, 您想了解更多吗？  08:10 
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> Google回归了？ Google Analytics让我试用Adwords... 老子的AdSense早就被封了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • UbuntuKylin 13.10发布派对（北京）定于11月2日下午在清华大学举行，欢迎广大开源爱好朋友参加！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451427 本次活动特别邀请了金山、搜狗、网易、联想等众多国内著名软硬件厂商的技术工程师参加，共同讨论和致力于如何构建更加丰富多彩的开源软硬件生态环境。除主题演
<^k^> ─> 讲、社区故事分享等环节，现场还将开展有趣的嘉宾问答、颁奖和抽奖等活动，参与者有机会获得UbuntuKyl …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Android使用Http连接服务器，解析JSON, XML等教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451428 在大部分情况下，Android客户端和服务器通信都使用Http协议，少数应用会使用Socket通信，而在使用Http协议通信的时候，一般则使用Restful API。 Android可以选择的使用JSON或者XML作为通信的数据格式，同样，大部分通信数
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 下有没有调节色温的软件，我的笔记本可能是5000K，泛黄严重，能不能调成6500K?或者谁有6500K的I http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451430 ubuntu 下有没有调节色温的软件，我的笔记本可能是5000K，泛黄严重，能不能调成6500K?或者谁有6500K的ICC法我一份？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-10-30 10:16
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • VLC 2.1登陆ubuntu 14.04 LTS？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451433 http://iloveubuntu.net/vlc-21-landed-ubuntu-1404s-proposed-ubuntu-software-center VLC是一个强大的媒体播放器,支持各种格式:MP4, MOV, WMV, MP3, AVI, MKV, 等等 VLC is a powerful versatile media player supporting a wide and diverse range of file formats, among which MP4, MOV, WMV, MP3, AVI, MKV, et
<^k^> ─> c, allowing users to enjoy movies, shows, clips via a pleasant intuitive interface. 最近, VLC 2.1发布 Recently, VLC 2.1 was released, ma …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • libreoffice writer 打开word文档中文字重叠的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451434 系统是:ubuntu13.04 在win7里用microsoft office2010保存的word文档，在ubuntu中用libreoffice打开后，有些字体重叠了 情况是： 统计信息: 发表于 由 huhuang03 — 2013-10-30 10:48
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 问你，.Xresources和.Xdefaults这个……怎么弄得，urxvt读取哪个？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐给终端爱好者:screenFetch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451438 screenFetch是什么？？上图: screenFetch 3.22发布 安装screenFetch,如下 Installing screenFetch 3.2.2 is as simple as: 下载 screenFetch 然后解压 download screenFetch and unpack the archive 从解压的文件夹screenfetch-3.2.2里面,复制screenfetch-dev文件到你的home文件夹下,添加 ./s
<^k^> ─> creenfetch-dev到你的.bashrc文件结尾 copy the screenfetch-dev file (from inside th
<freeflying> iMadper, virt-manager里咋mount要密码的nfs呢
<iMadper> freeflying: virt-manager是啥?
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦... 知道了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道
<iMadper> freeflying: 密码不能直接写到地址里吗?
<freeflying> iMadper, virt-manager的界面里没
<iMadper> freeflying: 我表示我也不知道...
<iMadper> freeflying: 这你要问蛙蛙呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<imtxc> freeflying: 早
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 大家好，我想请教一个关于kubuntu13.10 Kate编辑器在不能使用fcitx输入法的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451439 大家好，我想问一下在kubuntu13.10系统下使用sudo kate执行出来的Kate编辑器不能使用fcitx输入中文，而直接用普通用户打开Kate，则可以使用fctix输入法输入中文，请问有没有什么好一点的解决方案，
<^k^> ─> 谢谢大家了... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccjandMSDN — 2013-10-30 11:17
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Xdefaults
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Xresources这文件我从没见过
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是看archwiki的话.Xresources是新的，.Xdefauls不推荐了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知，新事物别问我
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 啥算新事物
<freeflying> iMadper, 基蛙今天不在
<freeflying> imtxc, 中午了都
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ...
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 如何利用多核CPU来加速你的Linux命令 — awk, sed, bzip2, grep, wc等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451441 你是否曾经有过要计算一个非常大的数据(几百GB)的需求？或在里面搜索，或其它操作——一些无法并行的操作。数据专家们，我是在对你们说。你可能有一个4核或更多核的CPU，但我们合适的工具，例如 g
<^k^> ─> rep, bzip2, wc, awk, sed等等，都是单线程的，只能使用一个CPU内核。 借用卡通人物Cartman的话，“如何我能使用 …
<imtxc> 他们去开会了嘛
<freeflying> huntxu,  两个vm接在同一个ovs的bridge上，一个上跑tftpd, 另一个没法从这个tftpd 上下载
<iMadper> huntxu: 对了, 我没找到... 昨天被我爸妈叫过去混合双打, 打完我就睡觉了
<huntxu> freeflying: ping到嗎？
<huntxu> iMadper: 你這麽大了還混合雙打..
<freeflying> huntxu, 可以
<freeflying> huntxu, dhcp都能拿到ip了
<huntxu> freeflying: 抓個包試試嘛，搞不好你開了防火牆
<freeflying> huntxu, tcpdump能看到到tftpd的请求，tftpd没回应
<huntxu> freeflying: 那算是tftpd的問題嗎？
<huntxu> freeflying: 是不是tftpd監聽地址寫錯了什麽的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ignition event中真实sol太阳能笔记本的样子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451442 Ignition event是啥意思？开幕式?发布会? 这个太阳能笔记本的显示屏是防炫的,在阳光下正常使用,太阳能电池板也是可以拿下来的,参考 FAQ 官方原文: http://solaptop.com/en/ignition-2013-ghana-wrapped-up/ <img src="http://solaptop
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面上的这个小白方块是什么东西啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451444 在笔记本上装上了12.04，但是怎么出现了这么一个小白方块，这个是什么东西的啊， 很影响画面啊，怎么样才能把它去掉？ 在这方块上，鼠标左键按住可以拖动，而鼠标右键点是没有反应的。 what.png 图上就是那个小方块，很
<^k^> ─> 麻烦啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlz6330108 — 2013-10-30 11:54
<freeflying> huntxu, tftpd监听所有的接口啊
<jiero> freeflying: 用android手机怎么下载音乐？
<freeflying> jiero, 网易云音乐
<jiero> freeflying: 那个可以下载？
<huntxu> freeflying: 那就沒試過啊，如果你開tftpd的那台機器能正常收到請求的話，就和ovs無關了嘛
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 从电脑拷贝到手机也行: adb push xx.mp3 /sdcard/musics/
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Android控制使用视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451445 Android是一种基于Linux的自由及开放源代码的操作系统，主要使用于移动设备，如智能手机和平板电脑，由Google公司和开放手机联盟领导及开发。尚未有统一中文名称，中国大陆地区较多人使用“安卓”或“安致”。Android操作系统最初由
<^k^> ─> Andy Rubin开发，主要支持手机。2005年8月由Google收购注资。2007年11月，Google与84家硬件制造商、软件开发商及 …
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 那是啥。。。不是我的手机。不知道
<jiero> 想问一个问题啊。视频电话是什么？
<jiero> 老手机竟然有前置摄像头，还支持视频通话。这功能是怎么才能用的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何卸載已安裝的 龍井2012 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451446 安好龍井2012後，發現一直會佔用控制苔，要卸載 sudo apt-get remove qq2012 卻出現 E:沒有找到軟件包 统计信息: 发表于 由 2208279603 — 2013-10-30 12:04
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • linux作为游戏平台的春天来了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451447 现在可以用支付宝在steam游戏平台上买游戏了！linux作为游戏平台的春天来了啊！我已经看到linux占领桌面的曙光来临了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 草木茂盛 — 2013-10-30 12:42
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10突然面板上无法显示时间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451448 如图，设置完全是灰色的，无法更改，昨天还好好的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 labrusca — 2013-10-30 13:00
<zhaolu> 好冷清，
<zhaolu> 学生党很多么
<zhaolu> 呵呵
<trying> http://www.chinanews.com/tw/2013/10-16/5385108.shtml
<^k^> trying ... ⇪ err: no title
<onlylove> zhaolu: 英文频道热闹，可以去那边
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/44800/teaches-homeless-developing-app
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 程序员教流浪汉编程开发 APP - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45445/nokias-stephen-elop-we-over-invested-in-windows-phone
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 埃洛普: 我们或许高估了 Windows Phone - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45427/the-lazy-expert
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 变懒的编程高手 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/45437/new-york-it-women
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 来自纽约的 28 大知名IT女神-程序员宅男们的福利 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 老外口味真重
<onlylove> 好歹把雅虎的梅耶尔放上去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37022
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国产设备内嵌间谍芯片通过WiFi传播恶意程序
<onlylove> 我靠，求一台这样的设备
<onlylove> 我要拆开来玩
<onlylove> eexpress: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37022
<iIlL10Oo> 可能不是国产的
<onlylove> 不是国产的干嘛给戴这帽子
<onlylove> 想弄个玩都成问题
<gfrog_not_here> 早
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 早.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • fcitx下安装云输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451449 已经安装了fcitx，里面的google拼音可以用。 使用： sudo apt-get install fcitx-module-cloudpinyin 安装了云拼音输入， 但在fcitx配置->可用输入法中找不到这项。 请问该如何添加？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wozniak — 2013-10-30 13:47
<gfrog_not_here> 坑爹啊，分会场来晚了，坐地上了
<iIlL10Oo> ⏰
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10突然面板上无法显示时间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451448 如图，设置完全是灰色的，无法更改，昨天还好好的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 labrusca — 2013-10-30 13:00
<\q> ofan: 上次推荐的headphone是啥？？？？
<\q> ofan: 不知道recursive doubling.....
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, NND，我在家从没顺利的在线迁移成果kvm的guest
<eexpress> onl
 * jyf 该死的unity 老子又重新换回i3wm了
<iIlL10Oo> 🀀
<eexpress> 󰀍
<eexpress> 🀪
<MeaCulpa> .
<eexpress> unity 的搜索，蛮好了。
<jyf> 不关搜索的事 我发现内存不够的时候 wm老挂
<jyf> 所以就换回i3了 工作机只有4G ram chrome开多了就不行 家里倒是没事
<eexpress> 那应该是那些lens插件的事情。
<eexpress> 音乐和视频的lens
<MeaCulpa> .
<iIlL10Oo> > a="🀀" ; b=[] ; 20.times{ b.push a=a.next } ; b.join ','
<jyf> 搞不清 反正很烦
<eexpress> 看提交bug的详细，就看到
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:"🀁,🀂,🀃,🀄,🀅,🀆,🀇,🀈,🀉,🀊,🀋,🀌,🀍,🀎,🀏,🀐,🀑,🀒,🀓,🀔"
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: a还能next? 一个unicode
<eexpress> 这样的next。。。
<eexpress> 歧义语法更多了。语法糖也更多了。这rubbish
<jyf> 这有什么大不了 你perl的玩法难道还少了
<alvin_rxg> $a++
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 给一个基类添加或改写方法而已，不难。
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 是说歧义。普通语言，字符串的next，都是取小一个，你这next是unicode++
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.10 u盘安装卡在syslinux edd ..et al #vesamenu不好使 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451451 如题 其他版本也不能 只有刻盘能装 centos也不能装 不知道为什么 以前能装ubuntu13.04 centos要改不少文件内容，以前能装，现在忘了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzby — 2013-10-30 14:39
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 取小不会吧
<huntxu> > a="ä½ "; a=a.next
<huntxu> > a="ä½ "; a=a.next; a
<jiero> 买个USB 网卡，顺便终于买修鼻毛器了。讨厌那么多毛。。。人长毛太多了
<^k^> huntxu:"佡"
<^k^> huntxu:"佡"
<iIlL10Oo> > a="🐀" ; b=[] ; 20.times{ b.push a=a.next } ; b.join ' '
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 你的字我都沒有 =.=
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 因为你是 GBK 的字体
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 微米黑
<huntxu> 沒這個字
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:"🐁 🐂 🐃 🐄 🐅 🐆 🐇 🐈 🐉 🐊 🐋 🐌 🐍 🐎 🐏 🐐 🐑 🐒 🐓 🐔"
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 你用啥字體
<iMadper> > a="胡"; a=a.next
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 怎么查自己的字体？ 我的 .font.conf 里面写的是 <family>Microsoft YaHei</family>
<^k^> iMadper:"胢"
<jiero> 呃呃
<iMadper> > a="é¡»"; a=a.next
<iMadper> > a="叔"; a=a.next
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper imtxc 结果我没买鼠标，先用着wacom bamboo
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero , 踢开 imtxc 
<huntxu> 那不就是雅黑麽
<imtxc> ,,,,
<^k^> iMadper:"叕"
<imtxc> jiero: 你那次买的什么卡片相机？
<\q> perl的string也可以++呀
<jiero> imtxc:  Panasonic DMC-FH6
<^k^> iMadper:"顼"
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 我的字体配置 http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/home/blob/master/.fonts.conf , 估计系统另外自动匹配了
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ .fonts.conf · sevk / home - Git @ OSC
<iMadper> huntxu: 胢叕顼, 乃好
<jiero> imtxc: 比较弱。
<\q> iMadper: headphone推荐
<iMadper> \q: 预算?
<jiero> imtxc: 拍出来的不能用原始分辨率看，否则完蛋
<imtxc> jiero: 多少钱的？
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 你也换雅黑，看看有没有那些字符
<iMadper> \q: 不说预算的, 直接推荐 stax 009
<jiero> \q 30元钱我卖给你 飞利浦 SHE3590
<jiero> imtxc:  ï¿¥379
<jiero> 哦headphone
<\q> iMadper: 300...
<imtxc> jiero: 啥型号哇
<iMadper> \q: http://item.jd.com/600331.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=98640689b0b34bdc89cfb6262f13b186
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 【AKGK514MKII】AKG K514MKII 自然声音立体声耳机 白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<jiero> imtxc: 翻页回去
<imtxc> jiero: 哦，看到了
<imtxc> jiero: http://item.jd.com/676326.html？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【松下FH6】松下（Panasonic） DMC-FH6GK 数码相机 黑色（1410万像素 2.7英寸液晶屏 5倍光学变焦 24mm广角）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<imtxc> jiero: 这个么
<\q> jiero: 地理位置不同啊
<jiero> \q 什么地理位置？
<iIlL10Oo> 1410万，估计是800万，然后用软件强制放大
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 可能。
<imtxc> jiero: 你买的时候 379？ 还是跟这不是一个型号？
<jiero> imtxc: 我买的时候 379
<imtxc> jiero: 额，我看有人评价这货不错啊，还打算买呢。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你可以买二手的哦。
<jiero> imtxc: 二手的同品牌 FX2
<jiero> imtxc: 除了厚度+大和电池+大以及成像部分+大，之外，区别几乎没有的
<imtxc> jiero: 你之前说的有很多噪点的是这个？
<jiero> imtxc: 所以我比较后悔，早知道就买我姥爷的那个老的了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> jiero: 总比手机强。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我不保证。
<iIlL10Oo> 如果能提供拍摄照片的下载就好了，可以分析一下
<jiero> imtxc: 可以给你照片。 https://plus.google.com/photos/118046133565842831865/albums/5940024568100834545/5940024572578043938
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Google 个人资料
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<jiero> imtxc: 在光下效果还算凑合。。。曝光时间长还算凑合。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 是不是你手艺太差……
<jiero> imtxc: 你认为你手艺比我好？
<imtxc> jiero: 快去批准我的申请
<jiero> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 看你那个相册要申请权限的
<onlylove> jiero: 没有权限看
<onlylove> jiero: 需要你批准
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助，小白问题一个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451453 怎么在桌面创建程序的快捷方式？ 试过直接从 “/usr/share/applications/”复制到桌面，但是链接无效。提示“链接 已经损坏” 求解，为什么？怎么解决？ 小白用户，勿喷！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwode90 — 2013-10-30 15:10
<iIlL10Oo> 我也要看
<onlylove> 改成游客可以看
<imtxc> 都矜持一点矜持一点  iIlL10Oo onlylove  lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 我见过活得，不稀罕那照片
<imtxc> onlylove: 你跟裸姐面过基?
<jiero> imtxc onlylove 哦。是只有 family 和 friend 能看。https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dhMVVEprVQA/Um804I2bGCI/AAAAAAAAAsY/i-jroTX3764/w815-h611-no/P1010973.jpg
<jiero> imtxc: 没见过你和 imadper
 * jiero 至今怨念 iMadper 不去。。。lol
<imtxc> jiero: 还不错啊
<onlylove> jiero: 真人不露相啥的
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 再 P 一下
<onlylove> jiero: iMadper 人是神秘人物，见首不见尾
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> jiero: 有原图没，给我传一张看看
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<imtxc> jiero: mail
<jiero> imtxc: 这就是原图啊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不是吧
<imtxc> 传上去肯定缩水了
<onlylove> jiero: 目前的水神是你
<jiero> onlylove: 你才水
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃要试试ddc？
<onlylove> jiero: 我哪里水了
<jiero> imtxc: 还真缩水了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我说你水了。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog_not_here 真讨厌等快递, 还是顺丰好啊, 早上打电话这会儿才来
<onlylove> jiero: 你赢了
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀...
<imtxc> 你们买东西从下单到收货总共会查几次。。？
<jiero> imtxc: 什么意思？
<adam8157> iMadper: 五六个小时惦记着快递烦死了.......
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。不懂你的
<imtxc> 茶快递记录啊
<adam8157> jiero: todo drives me crazy
 * jiero 印象里快递都是到了附近才打电话
<jiero> 然后问路。。。
<jiero> 无数次找不到路，要我下去看看。
<jiero> imtxc: 再多张
<jiero> kk kk 是谁啊。。。
<jiero> adam8157: pomdoro
<adam8157> jiero: 啥玩儿?
<jiero> pomodoro
<iMadper> adam8157: 等中断呀... 难道你还需要轮讯?
<jiero> adam8157: 25分一停的怪物
<adam8157> iMadper: job list有东西就不爽
<jyf> imtxc: 好多次 目前的快递很烂
<iMadper> adam8157: 你添加一条: get married with a beautiful girl.
<jyf> iMadper: 淘宝那个app 发货什么的会给你通知的 然后快递一般签收后会给你短信
<iMadper> jyf: 恩. 貌似是.
 * MeaCulpa gfrog_not_here ...我在我摸的Starbucks 4sq check-in, leave 了一个tip, IBMers suck....突然觉得很好笑...
<adam8157> iMadper: 关键以前有很多次被快递放鸽子 当天没来的情况 搞得很烦...
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 那就没办法了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ....
<jiero> 肚子饿。我想吃无糖无味道的东西1kg
<jyf> adam8157: 你这算个p啊 我有个货国庆节前好多天发货 我要节前到 结果查询节前2天就到了我附近的分店 硬是给我节后才送到
<jiero> adam8157: taobao的那些肯定到吧。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Suck Coffee
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 不是 我
<jyf> adam8157: 那一次是我真的想给差评 tmd
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 用管子 不讲究
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 笑点我懂了 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 鲍参翅肚都满足你要求
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那些东西很臭。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那是不新鲜
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有味道的那些。水都有味道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 好的话，没味道，就是蛋白质和多肽
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 蛋白质味道浓烈。。。
 * jiero 曾经怀疑自己不喜欢吃任何蛋白质食品
<imtxc> jiero: 到了
<jusss> adam8157: c的i+=n会强制类型转换吗？
 * adam8157 v2ex现在已然被sb充斥了, 这都他妈要开个帖子问   http://v2ex.com/t/87439#reply1    cc gfrog_not_here iMadper 
 * MeaCulpa 貌似机器编译Qt还没结束，噪音大，继续出去溜达....
<adam8157> v2ex现在已然被sb充斥了, 这都他妈要开个帖子问   http://v2ex.com/t/87439#reply1    cc gfrog_not_here iMadper
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Rmbp和dell u2412m显示器用什么接口连接？ - V2EX
<jiero> imtxc: 你真要买这个？还不如买二手的大相机。
<adam8157> jiero: 你猜
<adam8157> imtxc: 你猜
<jiero> adam8157: 我猜你不喜欢吃鸡蛋。
<adam8157> jiero: 错了
<onlylove> jiero: 无糖无味道，这个很难啊，糖是碳水化合物唉，你是要没单糖的还是没有所有糖包括多糖的
<jiero> onlylove: 任何可食用的都有味道
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以试试淀粉
<onlylove> jiero: 但是淀粉是糖
 * gfrog_not_here not here
<jiero> 肚子饿，喉咙饱了。和在吃自助餐时相反。
<iMadper> adam8157: 问题是, 这得看他自己的输出源是啥吧?
<onlylove> gfrog_not_here: where are you since you are not here
<jusss> onlylove: c里有没有call jmp这种语句？
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得好像有goto
<onlylove> jusss: call和jmp这个真不记得
<onlylove> jusss: 你研究汇编研究傻了？
<jusss> onlylove: 给个地址就执行
 * gfrog_not_here vmware vforum 2013
<onlylove> jusss: 你去看C的关键字去吧、
<onlylove> jusss: 这东西如果有肯定是keyword
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 刚想说不知道rmbp是啥... 发现, 原来是rmbp...
<jusss> onlylove: jmp到一个入栈的地址，直接执行那条语句
<iMadper> adam8157: 我还真不知道rmbp有啥接口, 查查去
<onlylove> jusss: 表问我，我不是程序猿
<adam8157> iMadper: 他自己知道, 还要问
<huntxu> iMadper: adam8157 這帖子的重點是“我買了rmbp”吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 你只说对了一半
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大豆明胶
<jiero> iMadper: rmb 人民币加个 p？
<jusss> r mbp？
<adam8157> huntxu: 有可能, 更傻逼了那就
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<onlylove> dell那显示器的分辨率有rmbp高么
<iMadper> huntxu: 重点是: 老子同时拥有rmbp和u2412m
<huntxu> iMadper: 看來是
<onlylove> jiero: 视网膜的mbp
<jusss> retina mbp
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 财主
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。没吃过，下次主意一下
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不是我....
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我都没有
<adam8157> huntxu: 最近有啥新鲜事儿没
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我只有一个被 onlylove 喷的体无完肤的hp小本本...
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 公司的青岛就是原厂的
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。。。你怎么是HP的。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 很奇怪你不喜欢重的本子怎么会用hp....
<jiero> MeaCulpa: hp的重吗。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我用过的重
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 4230s呀... 12寸小本本呀~
<onlylove> jiero: 和日系的比轻薄？
<jiero> 我的也是12寸的。。。1.7KG重。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不觉得屏小了么
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 买的时候, 在考虑要不要东芝r100
<iMadper> r700
<huntxu> adam8157: 我手機壞了，算不算
<onlylove> retina的发音真纠结
<adam8157> huntxu: 赞, 要买nexus4 lte还是nexus5?
<jiero> onlylove: 还好吧，跟分辨率有关。觉得 12寸 1280*800比我以前15寸1440*900字还清晰些
<onlylove> 今天去体检发现视力毁了
<iMadper> onlylove: 还行.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我如果有可能想要17寸本子
<onlylove> 裸眼4.2
<jiero> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 但17寸的多数是多媒体本，键盘傻的要死
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你开车上下班?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 键盘太啥，都是嵌入的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我每天三个小时挤地铁
<huntxu> adam8157: 考慮修先。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那啥alienware可以满足你的要求
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我每天4个小时开车
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Dell 的 Precision
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，$$$
<adam8157> huntxu: 换吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Dell? 是嵌入键盘么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我要无缝小黑键盘
<MeaCulpa> 嵌入键盘太傻了
<MeaCulpa> 多媒体本恰恰不适合打游戏和码字
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得你应该开发一个触摸键盘
<jiero> 哦错了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我就要TP那样的键盘，键位之间可以靠触觉摸索
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那你买tp好了……要不你找联想定一个17的键盘，然后买个17的本子换上
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 梯形的键帽，手指可以从一个键过渡到相邻的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过价格Precision，起步是3万左右样子
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: TP的配置....TP的17寸...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看来我只有15寸的命
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我在瞅nec和fujitsu的ultrabook
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你开车的时候又不背着...
<MeaCulpa> 为啥没有兼得的机器，为啥厂商觉得看片子的机器就不用来码字...
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒錢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: fujitsu的那个uh90看起来不错的样子
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我挤地铁可比你开车累, 北京地铁...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你挤地铁睡着会死么？我会！
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 这倒是~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你挤地铁睡着会死么？我会！ 你讲不讲逻辑...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实厂商觉得，你如果需要码字会自己配键盘
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 但还是我比你累~
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 玩游戏呢
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你累了能闭眼，你闭眼会死么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你见几个玩游戏的用本子的，用本子的有几个不用外接键盘的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 问题是, 我背着很重的笔记本呢...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你打哈欠眼压升高暂时失明会死么...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这不是，搞游击么
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 站不稳会死
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 家里不想放台式机了，至少只会放机箱
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我停不稳，手不稳都会死
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 台机加ultrabook，就这样吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你座地铁花几分钟抢位子？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 抢位子??!!!
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 能进去就不错了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 还想有位子?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 疯了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你挤进去花多久？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 等两趟车, 也就六分钟吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我挤进自己的车道花1小时...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 但是我要一直站着, 一直跟旁边的人挤呀
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 地铁里有体重是你5倍数，碰你一下你就死的乘客么？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 肉体的对抗
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没有, 但是, 如果你考虑耗费的体力的话...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 地铁里安徽人明示么
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 开车的就明示
<MeaCulpa> 白完牌照
<cusion> 在VMware里面安装Ubuntu13.04，使用g++编译文件的时候提示让我安装，但是使用sudo apt-get install 命令安装的时候，又显示所有包都是最新的是怎么一回事？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 别自曝自弃，看美国人的海淘啊。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没理解安徽人这个桥段
<iMadper> cusion: 你应该贴出那些输出让我们看看
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我老婆shopbop海涛，花了好多税款
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 魔都这里，白完牌照传达的意思就是 I have way too much time for any trouble
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 惹不起啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... ... 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 就是不守交通规则，出了事反正有的是时间和你搞，土著一般害怕，土著耽误不起
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不明示不是更恐怖?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不明示就不怕了啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 万一碰上了, 都不知道怎么死的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 简单，你就要求转运的标注非新品
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 非新品一般不税多少
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ShopBop很二的，DHL
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 屁癫屁癫的去报税
<jiero> MeaCulpa: DHL一直和政府勾结啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一直都是的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 经常通知海关检查。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没办法，Shopbop光鲜靓丽
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 虽然我没听说过，看样子是了
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:14 
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 这个模块怎么编译啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451457 这个模块怎么编译啊。。菜鸟求指导 一直编译不出来。添加了源 make 后 obj-$(CONFIG_USB_CATC) += catc.o 提示没有catc.c 是新手，有人帮忙不 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fei555945 — 2013-10-30 16:23
<\q> adam8157: spicec 初始分辨率怎么设置？
<adam8157> \q: 没用过...
<\q> adam8157: 你qemu用默认sdl界面？
<adam8157> \q: 嗯 要求不高
<\q> adam8157: windows xp虚拟机鼠标移动粘滞很卡...
<\q> adam8157: windows xp虚拟机SDL界面鼠标移动粘滞很卡...
<adam8157> \q: 咱的qemu只用来kgdb, win用virtualbox
<\q> adam8157: qemu的network(vlan=)文档极度匮乏？
<adam8157> \q: 这还要啥文档
<adam8157> \q: 当然我也没用过, manpage里见过
<nyfair> 壕
<nyfair> 谁来跟我说说洗发水自带的那个mysql怎么启动？
<nyfair> mysql
<nyfair> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • GTK+ 3 Is Now Officially Available On Windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451459 In light of applications like Wireshark moving from GTK to Qt over better cross-platform support and portability, the GNOME team has finally released their first GTK+3 binaries for Microsoft Windows. GTK2 had decent support under Windows, but while GTK3 is already several years old, it hadn't seen an offi
<^k^> ─> cial Windows release. Matthias Clasen of Red Hat today announced (via his blog) the first GTK+3 Windows binaries that were done in part by M …
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 求推荐有类似T系列键盘的17寸本子   http://i.imm.io/1jqjo.jpeg
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 键位之间没有面板
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我擦，T440也是嵌入是键盘了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 对呀, 大家都喜欢这种键盘...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我擦，看来我要的只有T420
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你说的那种, 已经绝迹了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: T430 开始就没了
<MeaCulpa> 哎
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这种很赞啊，可以用触觉体验键位
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我现在也是用触觉呀
<onlylove> nyfair: mysql的daemon起来没……感觉server端没起来的样子
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: X 系列里面有这种键盘的么
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我现在是x230, 已经是巧克力键盘了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: FML...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 天杀的联想
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 已经没有你想要的键盘了, 大家都不喜欢, 所有公司都这样了...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37029
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Adobe Photoshop源代码以及3800万用户信息泄漏
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: å¹²
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 参谋个ultrabook？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有没有好产品推荐
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 92%全尺寸键盘的标准下，采用巧克力块独立式键帽，让每个按键如同巧克力块浮在水面上一般放置在键盘底座上。在保证了键盘区尺寸的情况下，增大了手指与键帽接触的面积，击键更加准确
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 百度百科是说反话的...
<iMadper> mea
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... lol~
<MeaCulpa> 增大不是接触面积，是“必须”接触的面积
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 这世界不容我
<onlylove> 不是……我记得acer那个键盘真心玩不惯
<onlylove> 反正看了acer新出的那浮岛还是巧克力的，直接没想法了
<onlylove> 很大空隙，很容易掉进瓜子皮之类的杂物
<\q> adam8157: 用virtualbox的原因是……两个虚拟机记两套配置很麻烦不
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我给爹妈买了Dell的，至今我打不出字
<nyfair> onlylove: 洗发水越来越反人类了，原来不是有个conf文件配daemon的，没那玩意还有etc/rc.d下面的那套，现在都找不到了
<nyfair> 然后archwiki还这么说
<nyfair> Start the mysqld daemon, run the setup script:
<iMadper> nyfair: systemd呀...
<iMadper> nyfair: systemctl start xxx
<nyfair> 照某个中二喷子linus的话来说，去你妈的，show me the code
<nyfair> systemd是什么鸡巴玩意？
<nyfair> 以前没这东西的
<iMadper> nyfair: 你是本人不...
<nyfair> sudo systemctl start mysql
<nyfair> Failed to issue method call: Unit mysql.service failed to load: No such file or directory. See system logs and 'systemctl status mysql.service' for details.
<nyfair> 删系统删系统
<nyfair> 还是windows版的简单
<nyfair> iMadper: 壕最近去哪里玩了？
<jiero> 有没有栗子的冰糖葫芦？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 看神奇的UBUNTU如何干掉WIN7........ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451462 我现在是双系统UBUNTU12.04&WIN7，这两天网购了个手机要在WIN7确认缴费，刚还好好的WIN7却无论如何也启动不了了，正常启动图标之后蓝屏，修复系统在启动界面卡死无反映，于是退回UBUNTU发现可正常挂载访问WIN7系统盘，但用分区编
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 貌似微星的笔记本不错么
<iMadper> nyfair: 哪儿都没去...
<iMadper> nyfair: 我穷....
<jiero> nyfair: 富人
<jiero> nyfair: 比上不足，比这里有钱。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 以后的趋势看来是要买游戏本来码字...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 码字要求很低的吧? cpu好点儿就够了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为商务人士都搞平板了
<vipzrx> 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. lm2sm3169532pab.2 - gsmtp
<vipzrx> 这个是要安装starttls 吗？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 要键盘双啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: cpu越牛逼越好，内存也要大
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实我建议你在debian把sysvinit扔掉之前，先用下debian或者用fedora吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 听说微星的本子用killer的网卡
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 微星那太妖，好厚
 * MeaCulpa 难道我会去买个T420...
<MeaCulpa> 还是屈服，外接...
 * MeaCulpa 下班...
<onlylove> 求推荐一个解决依赖简单的，好用的distro
<nyfair> windows
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个现在还是个 问题?
<onlylove> freeflying: 我怕debian把sysvinit扔掉以后玩不来
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以想找个自己能玩得来的，比方说slax之类的
<onlylove> freeflying: arch那货的目录结构都经常变来变去的，肯定不行
<freeflying> onlylove, 就用ubuntu吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 然后我想到了slackware
<onlylove> freeflying: 用不习惯，我现在是用base的debian堆起来的
<freeflying> onlylove, 瞎折腾啥啊 　又不做系统的开发
<nyfair> 不用折腾依赖问题的那必然是windows啊，不服来辩
<onlylove> freeflying: 我想找个不折腾的
 * jiero 正在糖炒栗子
<jiero> nyfair: windows依赖问题死开。。。麻烦吧。如果是什么vs，之类的，看wesnoth的编译指南。
<onlylove> nyfair: 是啊是啊，人家是低耦合的，直接把依赖扔在安装包里，系统不需要提供
<onlylove> 我去隔壁FreeBSD那看一眼去
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 都是连接到公司的机器编译的, cpu够用也就行了...
<nyfair> jiero: onlylove已经替我回答你的问题了
<jiero> nyfair: 如果是有的话。没有的话就麻烦了
<onlylove> jiero: 没有就满世界找dll
<onlylove> jiero: 找到以后扔系统目录或者程序目录就成，坏到家注册下
<iMadper> onlylove: 目录结构变了, 对你有影响吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 会滚死，而且你也看到了，nyfair启动不了mysql了，如果之前，/etc/init.d/mysql start妥妥的，现在根本没那个文件
<imtxc> jiero: 晚上拍的那张挺渣嘛。。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没用过arch，不知道启动脚本扔在哪里，用的debian的目录
<iMadper> onlylove: 扯皮, 这跟arch有啥关系?
<iMadper> onlylove: systemd之后, 就是不用init.d了呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 那用啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 就用systemd了呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 你还没用过systemd?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你总要给我个启动脚本目录
<iMadper> onlylove: 有, 但是用户不需要知道位置了呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 全都是systemctl来管理了
<onlylove> iMadper: 毛线systemd，我就要知道
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你就一辈子别用systemd
<onlylove> iMadper: 之前service还可以启动呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 这不是用不用的问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 那是什么问题?
<iMadper> onlylove: 想知道位置 在/usr/xxx目录下面
<onlylove> iMadper: 我至少知道service调用了哪个文件
<imtxc> onlylove: /etc/systemd/system
<onlylove> imtxc: 真长……
<onlylove> imtxc: 居然三级目录
<iMadper> onlylove: 问题是, 你知道这个目录有蛋用?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 这下面的文件不能直接起daemon么？
 * imtxc 订的饭还不来
<iMadper> onlylove: 一帮开发绞尽脑汁让用户更易使用, 你非得让自己变得更难
<onlylove> iMadper: 我是介于小白和core user之间的那群人
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道什么叫做core user
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是, 只要你不是developer/maintainer, 就不需要知道这个
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就想知道
<iMadper> onlylove: 那imtxc已经告诉你了
<nyfair> iMadper: 容易你妹，习惯都换了还叫容易，看那个archwiki屁都没有，只会叫人先把daemon启动起来，这废话谁不知道啊，show me the code!
<iMadper> nyfair: wiki是大家写的, 你觉得不好你就去改呀
<nyfair> iMadper: 我不会我怎么改？
<iMadper> nyfair: ....
<nyfair> iMadper: 洗发水自己整天吹嘘说咱家wiki怎么怎么牛逼
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说，之前sysvinit的时候，大家都用service，但是恰好我的机器上没装service或者不是用的sysvinit，那样service就不好用，如果是自己编译的，service也不好用
<onlylove> iMadper: 那么请告诉我，在service不好用的情况下，我该咋办
<onlylove> iMadper: 满世界google么？
<iMadper> onlylove: 脚本不好用的时候怎么办?
<nyfair> iMadper: 现在请你告诉我，以前有个启动的配置文件可以控制开机时启动哪些daemon，现在我哪里去设？
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己调试
<iMadper> onlylove: 你想起mysql, mysql挂了怎么办?
<iMadper> nyfair: systemctl enable xxx
<onlylove> iMadper: 挂了不管我事，我只要他起来
<iMadper> onlylove: 就是mysql代码问题, 起不来了怎么办?
<iMadper> onlylove: 非得说出bug的情况, 出了问题, 怎么都解决不了
 * adam8157 要么别要收益 要么支付学习成本 别抬杠
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是mysql的问题，至少不会告诉我，命令找不到
<adam8157> iMadper: 你还不回家?
<iMadper> adam8157: 正发patch呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧
<onlylove> iMadper: 至少我会得到starting mysql failed这样的信息
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在走, 明天就有新裤子穿了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你觉得不好你就别永乐
<adam8157> iMadper: 我正被ACPI折磨
<iMadper> 就别用
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 贵公司什么时候找高级首席开发, 记得叫上我
<nyfair> iMadper: 干嘛叫你发patch，不是上游的问题么
<upstream> nyfair: 啊? 你说啥?
<nyfair> ...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 看来得认真学下awk了 公司有些日志解析需要点if else的判断 为这个上python又不值得
<Guest88373> ...
<jyf> Guest88373: 调戏大妈呢？
<imadper> 擦, upstream被占用了
<onlylove> 被注册了
 * imadper 回 家!
<jyf> imadper: 弄个 upstraem
<onlylove> jyf: 人跑路了，我也下班
<nyfair> jyf: 不是上次有人说clojure比awk效率快多了么
<jyf> nyfair: 是啊 但是懒得为一行脚本去专门写个啊
<jyf> nyfair: 你还挺记仇的啊 这老早的话你都记得 哼
<nyfair> jyf: ...这明明是优点，到你这里就成了记仇了
<jyf> nyfair: 我是说你不满我对awk的态度嘛
<nyfair> jyf: 你看我从来不记这话是谁说的
<jyf> 随便你怎么说 吃饭去 今天你没早跑 实在很奇怪
<nyfair> jyf: 你真的要我表态的话，我的观点是就一行代码干嘛去学，随便找个人帮忙弄下就好了
 * nyfair 搬砖搬砖
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu 字体变成黑框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451463 图片如下[ 系统用着用着就会莫名的出现 ，如果装了显卡驱动这现象就消失，怎么在不装驱动情况下解决这问题，因为装了驱动会出现其他问题（cairo-dock会闪烁），所以不想装驱动，求高手 统计信息: 发表于 由 licj00000 — 2013-10-30 18:06
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 如何得到ubuntu touch 源代码以及建立开发环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451464 小弟，有些东西不明白： 1.如何得到ubuntu touch 源代码 在https://launchpad.net/ubuntu，这个里面，项目太多， 我下了一个类似这样的包： ~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers_ubuntu-phone-commons_touch-collection-metapackage-r10 发现没有用 2.如果找到
<kiss_kill> 居然美人？
<kiss_kill> 没人？
<kiss_kill> k？
<palomino|working> ...
<icesword> halo
<icesword> 能看见我打字吗
<icesword> ^k^, 嗨
<^k^> icesword, 您好！  18:57 
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: 對 美人
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: 美人你好
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: 發個果照看看
<huntxu> > a="牛"; a=a.next
<huntxu> > a="é ­"; a=a.next
<huntxu> > a="人"; a=a.next
<^k^> huntxu:"é ®"
<^k^> huntxu:"亻"
<huntxu> > a="牛"; a=a.next
<^k^> huntxu:"牜"
<^k^> huntxu:"牜"
<October21> dgfd
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  19:11 
<if_else> 发邮件，必须要有 MTA 么？
<devilken> firefox 24 安装了新的flash插件 还是不能显示某些视频 请问有人知道怎么解决吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • ubuntu哪个版本，可以安装在在3G多的硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451468 功能： 1)可以安装在容量3G多的硬盘. 2)可以安装PHP，MYSQL. 问题： 1.有这样的ubuntu版本么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-30 20:05
<freeflying> gfrog, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1246236
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: Bug #1246236 “pxe boot from maas fails due to time out” : Bugs : “maas” package : Ubuntu
<gfrog> freeflying: 是bug？
<freeflying> gfrog, 和maas dev聊的结果貌似是
<gfrog> freeflying: 真渣
<gfrog> freeflying: 看gtalk
<gfrog> lmh1: moli你在做神马？
<GODDOG> long time no see! every guys.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • bcm43xx无线网卡驱动安装！（13.10 须打补丁） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451469 13.10 内核版本3.11.6 3.11.013 在这两个内核上安装成功！（3.10以后的内核都须打这个补丁，否则make会出错） /usr/src/wlan# make KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/usr/src/linux-
<^k^> ─> headers-3.11.0-13-generic' CFG80211 API is prefered for this kernel version Using CFG80211 API CC [M] /usr/src/wlan/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o /u …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求帮助！！！！ubuntukylin 安装更新后重启屏幕全黑：如图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451470 统计信息: 发表于 由 pancho — 2013-10-30 21:14
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> lainme: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cc829d3jw1ea35ap1e6hj20c704ymxl.jpg
<roylez> lainme: 毕业没？
<iMadper> lainme: 早.
<lainme> iMadper: 晚上好
<lainme> roylez: 没
<roylez> lainme: 神马课题？
<lainme> roylez: 多组分稀薄气体计算。目前
<freeflying> lainme, 学化学的啊
<lainme> freeflying: 应用数学，偏物理
<roylez> lainme: 貌似很无聊
<freeflying> lainme, 高端
<lainme> roylez: 我觉得不错
<roylez> lainme: 我老了
<GODDOG> 今天党github超级不稳定
<GODDOG> 这是为什么？
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/e0a4dc59jw1ea140ckpdtj20lq0gqgoh.jpg
<roylez> GODDOG: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/e0a4dc59jw1ea141n10haj20nm0hpjvo.jpg
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/72093a7fgw1ea1yx7p0daj20b80dkq49.jpg
<iMadper> roylez: jandan的, 我都看过了...
<iMadper> roylez: 来点儿新图吧, 主席
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 iMadper
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9bba5164jw1e9zjky7jzrj20bj0f63z8.jpg
<iMadper> roylez: 看过...
<roylez> iMadper: http://i.imgur.com/iem7PLJ.png
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/png
<lainme> 考验主席的图库
<iMadper> lainme: 主席的图其实挺少的...
<iMadper> roylez: 加载太慢... 我家20mb光纤还这儿加载呢
<lainme> roylez: 该扩充数据库了
 * iMadper 想要没有买卖, 就没有杀害 那张图
<roylez> lainme: 现在在家小米盒子上的美剧看不完呢
<roylez> lainme: 笑点太高了，懒得看图了
<iMadper> roylez: ...
<roylez> iMadper: http://imgur.com/e1ylgTQ
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Bad, bad milk - Imgur
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/b1YUzIh.jpg
<void1> 这两天连国外网站都不稳定
<void1> 速度比一周前慢得多
<roylez> void1: http://i.imgur.com/z3a4tyj.jpg
<roylez> iMadper: http://i.imgur.com/W0gQ1al.png
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/png
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/7wQ3uJB.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • grep sed awk 怎么用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451471 如果想要保存|NW_…….1|内的内容，应该用grep,awk,或sed 怎样截取呢，“|” 也不需要。文件很大，有1000多行这样的语句 >gi|417531841|ref|NW_004080164.1| Ovis aries breed Texel chromosome 1 genomic scaffold, Oar_v3.1 OAR1, whole genome shotgun sequence >gi|417531785|ref|NW_004080165.1|
<^k^> ─> Ovis aries breed Texel chromosome 2 genomic scaffold, Oar_v3.1 OAR2, whole genome shotgun sequence 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoxiaodong2 …
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f9303b5jw1ea0opzm4krj20go091mzs.jpg
<town>  /clear
<nopcall> 想请问下 ubuntu 13.10的unity下win+p这个键绑定在哪？我设置了win+p为移动到前一个viewport
<nopcall> 可是按下win+p的时候  有时候会切换显示器模式我是用外接的显示器的。
<mordory`> 主席图片党啊
<mordory`> 炎黄中文网
<iMadper> ...
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 困觉
<freeflying> iMadper, 恁早啊
<jusss> iMadper: 还在吗？
<jusss> iMadper: char* p="hi";比如p的值是个0018FF4A, 怎么把0018和FF4A分开
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  00:24 
<jusss> int a=0018ff4c；怎么把a的这个值转变成段偏移量的形式？
<jusss> 把a的值给ds：dx
<cap_sensitive> Hi
<^k^> cap_sensitive:点点点.  04:53 
<cap_sensitive> xterm 会把双宽度的部分中文标点换成单宽度的，比如把“，”替换成“,"
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:03
<^k^> 05:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-31
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Trick or Treat http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451477 版主发福利 版主发福利 版主发福利 版主发福利 版主发福利 版主发福利 版主发福利 统计信息: 发表于 由 nyfair — 2013-10-31 0:51
<vipzrx> deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main
<vipzrx>  怎么查看从这个软件源中安装了哪些软件？
<^k^> vipzrx ⇪ t: Ubuntuzilla: Mozilla Software Installer - Browse Files at SourceForge.net
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37035
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 编译器如何危及应用程序的安全
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我在.Xdefaults里面指定了xterm用的字体，xrdb -load .Xdefaults以后，为啥默认黑色的background变白色了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: .Xresource里面正常
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我用urxvt的, 不用xterm
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我可以报bug么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我没用过xterm, 也不知道xterm和Xdefaults的关系
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: xtrem也从.Xdefaults里面读取配置
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那就不知道了，背景色是你设定的吧
<MeaCulpa> xterm*background: #000000    ???
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我就写了两行指定字体的
<MeaCulpa> 你用这个来改改背景色
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 也就说，我根本没管它用什么背景色
<MeaCulpa> 那你管他默认背景是啥颜色呢
<onlylove> 我只是好奇，我就改了下字体，背景就改了，但是.Xresources不会有这样的问题
<MeaCulpa> 天知道
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Android之服务器编程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451478 这个教程主要是讲解服务器编程的，如果你的应用需要和服务器通信，那就必须了解服务器编程（当然，也许你不需要了解，因为你只开发客户端），Android应用和服务器的通信可以使用Http + JSON来通信，具体教程可以参看我以前的博客。 在
<eexpress> onlylove: .Xdefaults已经废弃了。
<onlylove> eexpress: 什么时候废弃的，我在archwiki上看到这货已经不被推荐使用了
<eexpress> 启动的时候，直接不读这文件了。
 * onlylove 在研究fedora和slax
<eexpress> 用Xresource吧
<onlylove> 靠，这么狠……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: SLAX 是正道
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为啥，slax是个pocket系统
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: SLAX 打包挺有意思
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 有意思，sb包。是吧。lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我其实想知道那个可以定制不，缺省是kde，我喜欢可以定制的东西
<eexpress> kde的，丢了吧
<hclhdj> 前两天，刚刚下了个ubuntu 最新版本的，这个桌面。。。。真是不适应啊
<onlylove> 为啥要丢了
<onlylove> 缺省才200M内存
<eexpress> 看那跳来跳去的启动，就丑。
<onlylove> 所以研究换个wm
<eexpress> 7年前的经验？
<hclhdj> 大家加油，我过来打酱油的
<onlylove> 啥7年前，你用centos装kde然后看下就知道了，不算cached，实际就200多，论坛有人发过图
<eexpress> hclhdj: 你啥版本
<onlylove> eexpress: 看样子是unity
<onlylove> eexpress: 最新的还是
<eexpress> onlylove: 你随便那个发行版，开一个fvwm，你看多少内存。笨哦。
<hclhdj> 12.04
<eexpress> hclhdj: 这不是最新的
<hclhdj> 稳定版，最新的
<onlylove> eexpress: 你又在卖fvwm，那个我控制不了
<onlylove> eexpress: 我在用box
<onlylove> eexpress: openbox
<eexpress> box都有点丑
<hclhdj> openbox也是wm？
<eexpress> compiz吧
<eexpress> cairo-dock也算wm
<onlylove> fvwm弄好了是真好看，弄不好还不如box
<jyf> slax好久没人研究了吧
<eexpress> unity的搜索蛮好了。
<eexpress> 没人提slax，那是酷胖瞎说的
<onlylove> jyf: 找个能替换debian的，万一哪天不想用了，就跳过去
<vipzrx> onlylove:  为什么换debian ？
<onlylove> 猫猫缺省的wm真少
<onlylove> vipzrx: 不为啥
<jyf> 我最早的时候用过那个社区汉化的fanx
<jyf> 那个不就是slax based的么
<eexpress> 是
<onlylove> 说起来，你们说的不是slackware吧……
<jyf> 那是少数几个可以在我机器上中文的系统 另外一个就是ubuntu
<hclhdj> 问个问题啊，irc怎么查看历史记录啊？
<eexpress> hclhdj: 看 /topic
<jyf> 而且那个还可以直接用我的声卡 ubuntu6..06却不能 我还专门买了个usb声卡给他用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: SLAX 是可以自己在网页选定需要的包，定制出一个iso再下载的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: fedora不是也可以么
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 傻子啊，SLAX是基于Slackware的最早，Backtrac就是一个SLAX
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有这gaoji功能？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Fedora烂货
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: ?
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我只是说他可以 烂不烂跟我没关系 我又不用他
<eexpress> 破酷胖
<MeaCulpa> 很多专项distro都是slax based
<MeaCulpa> jyf: en
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Fedora那是引诱别人做小白鼠
<jyf> 话说云计算时代 应该推基于gentoo的发行版啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Enterprise不待见
<jyf> 仓库可以根据你的机器配置帮你编译最优的软件包
<onlylove> 我这装了一半的fedora还装不装了……
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 企业版都没什么好说的
<eexpress> 还在玩distro的阶段。 onlylove
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我多年前就是云化的Gentoo, 四台机器一起编译，然后再把binary包分发到四台及更多
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那取软件包可以配置用户名密码这种东西么？ 还有走ssl连接
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 扯这些没用。你的贱兔，能搞定mtp挂载不。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 基于虚拟化的话，我觉得更适合gentoo, 有一个cpu阔绰的build machine
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...没玩过，我rsync
<onlylove> eexpress: 要不是debian在讨论upstart我也不至于玩distro，我之前从debian跑到arch又晃悠回来了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 全部rsync....
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 主要是现在做发行版的都没找到从用户身上赚钱的好办法 没有钱赚 很难激励做出好产品
<eexpress> 一些日常的需要，都搞不定的编译系统，玩了白玩
<jyf> MeaCulpa: rsync就有点不好了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 帽帽就有赚钱法，学习unix
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: mtp是啥
<onlylove> jyf: gentoo折腾X和libreoffice这些大软件太折腾
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 但是产品做得不咋的
<jyf> onlylove: 别用X就是了
<jyf> wayland什么的
<eexpress> android 4带的协议啊。
<onlylove> jyf: 其实还是有预编译的二进制好点……
<onlylove> jyf: 靠，我就要X
<jyf> onlylove: 我只是要研究让做发行版的人有钱赚的路子
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没觉得，有libreoffice-bin, 另外企业服务器的cpu你编译过libreoffice么？没试过别乱说，OOo编译也就10分钟
<jyf> ubuntu你看体验很好 可是要不是有那个大富豪贴钱 怎么招人去做这个
<eexpress> jyf: 这轮不到你去想。别家企业都在想。lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃用我的1.6的AMD低电压编译过么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 2 台至强， distccx2, -j17, 10min
<jyf> eexpress: 他们都想了好多年了也没想出个办法来
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这不是，在扯云么
<eexpress> 你估计也想不出嘛
<jyf> 我这不是想出这个招了么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 他们在扯，我没有那条件
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 云就是要用足cpu
<jyf> 不过debian也可以这样干来着
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不玩云
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: xixi, 我IBM T21 都玩Gentoo....当然有2台至强作为build server
<jyf> 软件仓库就应该要走订阅收费的路子 普通arch不收费 给你机器定制的flags那些收点月费
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 把你的build server给我用用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 编译只是Gentoo的副错用，如果这个世界有存储服务商能够host所有use flag 笛卡尔乘机的binary 包，Gentoo就彻底不需要编译
<jyf> 有钱赚 那些仓库才会去买cdn什么的 让你用得爽
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 老实说 也没多少flags
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你不是用过Gentoo的么，怎么认识和这些人一样付钱
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 还是很多的，尺寸太大，网络也受限
<eexpress> 继续打到靠编译骗钱的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 都说了编译只是不得已
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 肤浅男
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 了不起几百个吧 我很怀疑有没有几百个
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我其实没用过……就是编译安装了一次，太纠结，放弃了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 还是很多的...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 应为你Gentoo, 你没认识我，没入我Sabayon门
<vipzrx> 我走过一次lfs
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 顺便问下你那编译以后分发，是咋整的
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: lfs和Gentoo完全相反
<vipzrx> 相反？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: lfs更痛苦，各种patch
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: rsync, 我试过直接ramfs->nfs
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 编译各种出错
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: 相反
<eexpress> 想挣钱的，都去写应用了。折腾系统的，都没钱
<vipzrx> 根据那个手册，复制粘贴，要理解还是很能学到东西的
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: lfs 是追求控制到极致，Gentoo是追求自动化到极致
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: 是对可定制性的完全相反的追求
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 主要是用户很多 每个flags都能被好多人复用 那再编译就没多大意义 不如一开始就编译好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 在server上弄好了，然后用cd上的rsync？
<jyf> onlylove: lfs 嘿嘿你可以玩alfs
<onlylove> jyf: 不玩了，机器不行
<vipzrx> MeaCulpa:  有自动编译的脚本 lfs--》blfs--》clfs
<jyf> onlylove: 我买那机器当初就想lfs 结果买了以后没做过 额
<onlylove> vipzrx: 那次编译太痛苦
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: Gentoo的思想是，我花一个礼拜时间考虑系统应该如何，写个配置文件，copy回家，老婆洗澡的时候我花几分钟敲几个命令，然后电脑自己在那里构建，我去和lp滚床单
<jyf> vipzrx: 国内社区就有人弄alfs 全自动的 我都不知道这跟gentoo有啥区别
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: 然后每次更新就是自动或者手动敲一个命令，我只管滚床单
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu 12.04lts 安装oracle 11G r2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451479 我在ubuntu12.04 lts 安装oracle 11G r2，在安装到95%的时候，出现了这个错误：[INS-20802] Oracle Net Configuration Assistant failed. 日志信息INFO: UnsatisfiedLinkError exception loading native library: njni11INFO: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /opt/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/lib/lib
<^k^> ─> njni11.so: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directoryINFO: Error: jniGetOracleHomeINFO: Oracle Net Services conf …
<jyf> MeaCulpa: gentoo的源码从哪里搞呢
<MeaCulpa> jyf: upstream, 自己也host
<jiero> jyf: 你丫要用gentoo了？
<onlylove> 当我做好工具链，开始X的时候……突然发现有个好机器是多么的必要
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 所以Gentoo对upstream贡献极大
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那其实lfs就是有点不相信源码仓库的安全而已
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 就像这几天社区一直在审查truecrypt
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 没有任何发行版像Gentoo那样镜像了很多upstream的vanilla source
<jyf> jiero: 有点想 毕竟谁都希望榨干机器性能
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为其他发行版也不是gentoo哲学。。
<jyf> 就是X是个檻
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Gentoo完全没必要干这个，只是让小白有感觉而已，完全可以只用upstream的file host, 自己只host patch
<jiero> MeaCulpa: slackware是啥样子的。。
<jyf> libreoffice虽然鸡肋 但是完全不用好像也不现实
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ramfs->nfs
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 有的人认为中间人会在二进制文件里搞鬼啊
<onlylove> jyf: 所以机器不好很纠结
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 编译在主存完成，然后本地rsync到某目录，然后nfs或者rsync
<jyf> onlylove: 我机器i7 2600 + 16G ram 应该没问题
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 从nfs安装？
 * jiero 发现浦发银行竟然换上了类似手绘的界面。。。
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我更喜欢rsync
<onlylove> jyf: 多钱买的
<jiero> 不想银行，像杂志。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这些细节没啥意思吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我对没做过的东西很好奇
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<jiero> onlylove: 你不是好员工。
<onlylove> jiero: 哪个页面
<jiero> onlylove:  https://ebank.spdb.com.cn/payment/main
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，你刚说：自已，完全可以只用upstream的file host, 自己只host patch
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 浦发银行-网上支付
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 是啥意思？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 就是要装一个软件，比如linux kernel,  kernel source 从kernel.org下，patch从自己服务器下
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<onlylove> jiero: 支付页面啊……我这边显示交易失败
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jyf> onlylove: 主机4k-
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 软件包里面只要写明啥东西从哪里下即可
<jyf> mips终于发新系列了
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 奥。这样子。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Unity对touchscreen的支持竟然还不错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451484 首先市面上本身自带触摸屏的本本就不多。ubuntu如此的优化果真是想向移动设备进军么 要好好利用触摸屏首先问题是驱动。笔记本是ASUS S400CA，用了13.10带的3.11的内核，5点支持已无压力。对应Unity版本为7.1.2。 首先看Unity的界
<^k^> ─> 面就知道它对触屏很友好，左侧图标容易点，右上的indicator点起来效果也不错。 下面说说特定的应用程序 …
<onlylove> jyf: kernel Graphic ？
<onlylove> jyf: 我的小伙伴前几年装机器的时候怎么算都要5K往上，因为他玩游戏，光显卡就1K
<onlylove> jyf: 板子又1K
<onlylove> jyf: mips不是被瓜分了么
<jyf> onlylove: 是瓜分了 但是新东家为了他放弃了自己的cpu arch啊
<onlylove> jiero: 好员工是啥样子的
<jyf> onlylove: 这不新出了个 seria5 p5600
<onlylove> jyf: 这新东家变新长工了？
<jyf> onlylove: 我的内存4条都是当时很便宜的 显卡就随便买了个公版的 一开始都没买 结果被主板坑了 i7内置的显卡引不出来 tmd
<jyf> onlylove: 新东家有powervr跟mips也算是蛮配的
<onlylove> jyf: 显卡啥的，反正不敢买凄惨红
<jyf> 不过mips老打雷不下雨 市场上买不到我都不敢定论
<jyf> onlylove: 我不晓得要买啥显卡 随便找个买的
<onlylove> jyf: 买不到的，你看那梦兰啥的
<jyf> 估计回家以后要买个显卡来玩玩opencl
<jyf> 有个基于显卡的scheme 貌似跑分析很不错
<onlylove> jyf: 哦，原来影驰有个GTX460大批的有问题，win7死机
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Wiznote 强烈推荐的好用的笔记软件，真正的跨平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451486 开发非常活跃，真正的跨平台，win，chrom插件，linux版本，mac osx版本齐全，非常好用，ubuntu有ppa，osx 在app store，详见http://wiz.cn/index.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovelyzlf — 2013-10-31 10:16
<onlylove> jyf: 所以虽然他们都说影驰的东西不错，但是真心有阴影
<onlylove> jyf: 那时候讯景还在做N卡
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 其实好多 ebuild 里写了如果 mirrors 里下不到，就跑去 upstream 哪里下
<vipzrx> yuxans: gentoo 比debian，优缺点是什么？
<yuxans> 这个不是搜搜一堆人说么
<jiero> onlylove: 好奇心不好。
<onlylove> jiero: 可是我不会做啊
<yuxans> 我自己用的桌面和自己专用的 server 都是 gentoo，我在自己可控的范围内不依赖一堆用不到包和功能
<jiero> onlylove: 。你不是为了好奇，是为了完成任务
<jyf> onlylove: 我不怎么玩游戏 对这个不介意
<onlylove> jiero: 所以想学一下，也许有一天自己会用到啊
<yuxans> s/用不到/用不到的
<onlylove> jyf: 你对死机不介意？
<jiero> onlylove: 为了完成去学习。就对了，说好奇，就是错的！
<onlylove> jiero: 现在国内大都centos的，不会用到gentoo的，我对那个纯粹好奇，没完成任务的说法，如果说是完成任务，那也是我自己的
<vipzrx> http://www.gentoo-cn.org/ 这个能打开吗？
<^k^> vipzrx ⇪ t: CN-COMPUTERTECHNIK - Die Infoseite zu Hard- und Software
 * jiero 向 onlylove 致歉，正直的孩子。。。
<onlylove> vipzrx: 能打开，不过是鸟语的
<yuxans> onlylove: centos 多是因为国内很多人开始学就是 rh 系的
<jiero> vipzrx: 看样子早就玩了
<onlylove> yuxans: 哦，还有因为rh的关系
<jiero> 是因为看到 RH 交钱就打怵
<onlylove> yuxans: 不是因为学得rh的关系我觉得
<vipzrx> jiero: 什么意思》 ?早就玩了？
<jiero> vipzrx: 完蛋了
<vipzrx> 什么？
<jiero> vipzrx: 你的那个网站 gentoo-cn.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: CN-COMPUTERTECHNIK - Die Infoseite zu Hard- und Software (@ gentoo-cn.org)
<onlylove> yuxans: 那些人怎么说呢……我说不明白
<yuxans> onlylove: 生产环境一般都是因为历史原因，很少中途换发行版的，更换成本太高了
<vipzrx> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-50.html?sid=26389700019eb44392bde09261453901  这个能打开，这个中文的论坛
<^k^> vipzrx ⇪ t: Gentoo Forums :: View Forum - 中文 (Chinese)
<jyf> onlylove: 我又不怎么用win
<onlylove> yuxans: 你给他们从centos换到debian他们就抓瞎了
<onlylove> yuxans: 不会用
<jiero> 感觉linus换了挺多发行版？
<onlylove> jyf: 你敢保证那有缺陷的货在linux下面不死？
<onlylove> jiero: 我知道的有fedora和opensuse
<yuxans> onlylove: 其实没啥，表面上看 linux 都一样的，就是包管理思路和配置文件路径有些差别
<onlylove> yuxans: 但是人不会，你懂吗
<onlylove> yuxans: debian还好些，如果是gentoo之类的稍微冷门点的，直接死翘翘
<onlylove> yuxans: 如果是bsd，更完蛋
<yuxans> onlylove: 我面过一堆只会用 rh 系的，都被我否了，哈哈
<jyf> onlylove: 那就不买那个好了 既然你这么坚持 300快的显卡还bb半天
<onlylove> yuxans: 乃咋不面我，好让我有个上班的地方
<jyf> yuxans: 我最欣赏还是goballinux
<yuxans> ...
<jyf> 直接包弄下来放上去就ok了
<onlylove> jyf: 哪里有300，1000好吧
<yuxans> 我这现在是混水，还是不要的好
<onlylove> jyf: GTX460在10年不便宜
<jyf> onlylove: 我又不是发烧友 我都是随便买个
<onlylove> jyf: 那你随便买个好了，低端卡很少有事情，出事的都是中高端的
<jyf> onlylove: 那不就得了
<jiero> 逆
<onlylove> jyf: 其实我觉得你退主板换个能用i7显卡的更好，如果不是那样，不如买e3了
<onlylove> jyf: intel显卡驱动还省心
<jyf> onlylove: 我准备考虑买个intel nuc的主机
<jyf> onlylove: 我买个显卡主要是为了用显卡加速一些计算而已 尝尝鲜
<yuxans> 当年 460 算中端么？我一直以为这是低端卡的...
<onlylove> jyf: a还是n
<onlylove> yuxans: 你玩啥，460上面是啥
<onlylove> yuxans: 1500你买低端卡？
<yuxans> 465/470/480
<yuxans> 460 下边不都是改名卡了么？
<jyf> onlylove: 现在是n卡 不过打算买a卡
<adam8157> iMadper: http://v2ex.com/t/87532#reply0 这是你么
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 腰围评估错误，平出两条Lee的牛仔裤 - V2EX
<onlylove> yuxans: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=-VvnIHaXVeBmKo6r9nd4Rezs4A_mPPdbDr3ZxhhAyBUCysDXU4_Y27gUaX0rkBOxE5FMP3J07rOux6lvbGxM5q
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460_百度百科
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 不是....
<yuxans> 说起这低端的事，我就想起当年 E6300 都算中高端 CPU 的事了啊
<freeflying> adam8157, v2ex是啥网站?
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 你真丧心病狂....
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个sb越来越多的网站...  还好我只是围观
<adam8157> freeflying: 类似论坛
<onlylove> yuxans: 你让e8400怎么过
<yuxans> freeflying: 别用他 dns，能钓你密码
<onlylove> yuxans: 还有q9系列的
<yuxans> onlylove: 我就是用的 E84...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你收到了么?
 * iMadper 一直觉得, 知乎, v2ex, 百度知道, 百度精液, 天涯问答 差不多是一个水平的. 貌似百度精液水平还稍微高一点儿
<iMadper> adam8157: 还没呢
<onlylove> yuxans: 能用这个u的也算是有钱人了
<freeflying> yuxans, 他们咋玩? 劫持
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的第二条裤子已经在重庆至北京的途中了....
<iMadper> adam8157: 真快....
<iMadper> adam8157: 你风雷?
<iMadper> adam8157: 百通不给力
<adam8157> iMadper: 百通经济线, 运气而已
<yuxans> freeflying: 输错乱解析，估计是解析到自己的机器，还能让你 ssh
<iMadper> adam8157: 我下次哟你顺丰转运
<iMadper> 用
<yuxans> onlylove: 有钱啥啊，就图个主频高
<freeflying> yuxans, 以后还是自己搞dns算了
<onlylove> yuxans: intel的u,主频=钱
<yuxans> freeflying: 对啊 unbound cache
<freeflying> iMadper, adam8157 可以给乃们带edwin的裤子, 收取适当的手续费
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦擦擦, 五点收到邮件, maintainer说要apply.... 结果后来又反悔了....
<jyf> iMadper: 你要考虑大众的心理需求 v2ex和知乎什么的满足了一些用户比如阿蛋这种的装逼需求
<jyf> 要是用户群变大了 人家反而不想玩了
<iMadper> freeflying: edwin是啥? 我去查查
<imtxc> iMadper jyf freeflying adam8157 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<freeflying> iMadper, 霓虹国的jeans
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的patch被拒了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 好坎坷
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天晚上十点左右, seiji给ack了
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后今早五点maintainer说会apply
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后seiji返回
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在没信儿了
<imtxc> 就是那个 efi 的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实是pstore的
<adam8157> iMadper: 又NAK了 还是没下文?
<iMadper> adam8157: 没下文了, 俩人都说不知道
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你慢慢等啊, 去${submodule}-next看
<adam8157> iMadper: 着啥急
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.kernelhub.org/?msg=353725&p=2
<imtxc> iMadper: 一个 patch 发多少工资
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Madper Xie - [PATCH 0/2] make all stored entries accessible. - The Linux Kernel Hub
<iMadper> imtxc: zero
<imtxc> 航嘉的插排坑爹啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 用apu的.
<adam8157> "hehe"
<imtxc> iMadper: 已经买了，洞太深…………
<imtxc> adam8157: ！！
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要怪别人洞深, 是你太短
<onlylove> 真内涵……
<imtxc> iMadper: 有个箭扣长城？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 野长城
<iMadper> imtxc: 一半几率阵亡
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 那本囚徒健身, 很赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 马蛋，明天得去那里
<freeflying> imtxc, iMadper 提供代购业务,收费合理,到货迅速
<adam8157> iMadper: 看你能坚持多久
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在跟着那个做深顿 + 俯卧撑
<imtxc> freeflying: hk 还是 jp？
<iMadper> adam8157: 坚持到年底看看有没有效果吧....
<freeflying> imtxc, jp
<freeflying> iMadper, 差点看成深喉
<adam8157> iMadper: 能坚持就肯定有效果
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 候总...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 好!
<yuxans> freeflying: 求送 24-70 2.8
<freeflying> yuxans, 亲,你太狠了,这玩意我可买不起啊
<yuxans> 怎么会啊
<yuxans> 不过倒是可以带几个回来卖
<yuxans> jp 的好货都在国内
<imtxc> freeflying: 据说 jp 有 002？
<yuxans> 卖给外边的都是至少是二等货
<onlylove> imtxc: 002是毛线gaoji货
<freeflying> yuxans, 你自己日亚下单,我给你带回来
<freeflying> imtxc, 同问
<yuxans> freeflying: 我也没钱 =_=
<imtxc>  Okamoto onlylove freeflying
<onlylove> imtxc: 那不是003么
<imtxc> onlylove: jp 有 002 卖啊
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 国内也有002呀?
<onlylove> 受不了了……
<onlylove> 还以为是啥高级电子货
<freeflying> imtxc, okamoto是啥
<October21> 饭馆送饭菜用的）食盒shíhé,提盒tíhé.
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.TCVlQ5&id=7399461908
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 包邮 正品日本冈本002超薄安全套6只装 002EX超薄避孕套0.02mm-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 还真有………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 你以为我会瞎说吗?
<October21> おかもち
<freeflying> imtxc, 高帅富啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 我的邮差包你收不
<imtxc> freeflying: 不要啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 未拆封的啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 太厚了……
<onlylove> 换个话题……
<hclhdj> 是的，换个话题
<jusss> adam8157: 比如p的值是0018FF4A,怎么把这个地址转成段偏移量格式并赋予ds:dx?
<freeflying> iMadper, 之前看到有个租3G的, 可以在国外用
<iMadper> freeflying: 没懂...
<freeflying> iMadper, unlimited 的
<imtxc> 今天google的那个游戏怎么玩的
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 明白了
<iMadper> freeflying: 那你租呗
<freeflying> iMadper, 找不到网址了,你记得不
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都不记得有这个东西..
 * iMadper  <-- 重度阿尔兹海默症患者
<chenxiongfei> google今天这游戏 怎么玩呢
<chenxiongfei> 表示很惊讶
<onlylove> 有个打地鼠的游戏
<imtxc> onlylove: 好几个呢
<onlylove> 表示今天的不是很会玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 四个道具两两组合
<imtxc> onlylove: 有三个组合的
<onlylove> imtxc: 总之就是玩鼠标的游戏
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有3个的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 有的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: gfrog_not_here 听说给我买了一件冲锋衣?
<onlylove> imtxc: 我放俩进去就开始了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 滚粗
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过带了雪花，你可以来拿
<adam8157> gfrog: 等中午, 现在肚子空的
<jiero> imtxc: UE9000啊。1000多元。你还不入手
<jiero> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/337557
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 华东特价：Logitech 罗技 UE9000 旗舰型 头戴耳机（主动降噪、Apt-X蓝牙） 1039元包邮（送移动电源）_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> jiero: …………………… 直接 fw 给 iMadper 啊
<imtxc> jiero: 华东
<jiero> imtxc: 我可以买了给你寄过去简单吧。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 看到了, 我对ue的大耳机不看好
<iMadper> jiero: 因为, shure的大耳机太让我失望了
<imtxc> iMadper, jiero 这个塞子价格太水了
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。大耳机。
<iMadper> jiero: 做小塞子的, 就该去做小塞子
<jiero> iMadper: 无线的我都当成小耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: 这是大耳机, 不是塞子
<imtxc> 擦，少看了一个 0.。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<jyf> 刚刚我边上同事的800来快的耳塞坏了
<iMadper> imtxc: å¼±...
<imtxc> jiero: 你的那个相机白天拍的照片还行啊，能赶上 iphone 了
<jusss> 现在都64bit了，怎么书上还是在讲16bit的寄存器。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 32bit的地址能用两个16bit的地址表示吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 要自己处理
<onlylove> jusss: 新的cpu有新寄存器 好像前面加e
<jusss> onlylove: edx?
<onlylove> jusss: 这应该是32的寄存器，64的没研究过
<jusss> onlylove: char* p="hi\n",p的值是0018FF4A，怎么把这个地址转成段偏移量并给ds:edx?
<onlylove> jusss: 自己搞
<onlylove> jusss: 要和你说多少遍，我不是码工
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu 后台任务自动关闭该如何定位问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451489 诸位好： 我通过： Code: nohub ./myjob.py & 启动了一个后台任务。大概运行几个小时后任务就会自动关闭，请问大家都是如何定位这种问题的？第一次遇见这种问题，希望前辈们给指条路，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zts0813 — 2
<^k^> ─> 013-10-31 11:24
<iMadper> 擦, 蛋蛋走了
<onlylove> fedora的默认X居然是openbox
<onlylove> 如果什么wm都不选的话
<onlylove> 最新的fedora19是3.11的kernel
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 能赶上iphone能作为差评么。。。
<iMadper> fx25出来了!!
<iMadper> 感人肺腑!!!
<imtxc> jiero: 显然是好评
<jiero> iMadper: 昨晚已经更新
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨儿就更新了
<iMadper> jiero: 真快..
<iMadper> imtxc: 我昨天没更新系统...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你现在用的什么distro?
<jiero> iMadper: 一般就是rc改名吧
<imtxc> fx 不是自动更新么
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么这么快?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是呀, 是包管理器升级呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的 fx 自动升级的。。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 呃.. 应该是
<iMadper> imtxc:你不是用包管理器安装的? 一开始的时候
<imtxc> iMadper: debian 里面没有 firefox 嘛
<imtxc> 只有那个 iceweasel
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 难怪
<iMadper> imtxc: 我一直搞不懂, 为啥要来个iceweasel
<onlylove> iMadper: ff是mozilla的商标
<iMadper> imtxc: 你用的是experiment的debian吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: sid
<onlylove> iMadper: thunderbird也是
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦... 为啥别的发行版都直接用?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的kernel, 是多少的?
<onlylove> iMadper: debian要做一个去商业化的东西，所以所有nonfree的东西一般都没有
<iMadper> onlylove: ... fx竟然也是non-free的...
<imtxc> iMadper: 只有 awesome 是 experiment 的
<onlylove> iMadper: iceweasel和centos一样的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 不喜欢centos
<imtxc> iMadper: 3.10-3-amd64
<onlylove> iMadper: centos是把rh的商标去掉，iw是把mozilla的商标去掉
<iMadper> onlylove: 也不喜欢iceweasel
<iMadper> imtxc: 太慢.
<onlylove> iMadper: code是一样的东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 我在考虑要不要去用experiment版本的 debian
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没有更新，更新的话现在应该是 3.11-1-common
<iMadper> onlylove: 以后可能就不行了
<iMadper> imtxc: 那也慢. 我要得是mainline的kernel....
<onlylove> iMadper: rh搞啥小动作了
<imtxc> ……
<eexpress> iMadper: 为啥要最内核版本
<iMadper> onlylove: rh从ms买了secure boot的key了呀... 难道也要分享给centos来用?
<iMadper> eexpress: 我混这口饭吃呀...
<iMadper> eexpress: 我要测试内核呀...
<eexpress> 吃内核。高级
<imtxc> 还要吃新的核
<freeflying> iMadper, centos不会有key的
<iMadper> onlylove: 这不算是小动作吧... 只是rh为了支持secure boot, 不得不买一个key
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我也觉得是.
<freeflying> iMadper, RH也不会给他们sign的
<eexpress> imtxc: 还不吐核。
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是fedora有那么个东西么
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, 等secure boot的服务器大规模铺货之后, 可能centos会考虑买个key吧?
<freeflying> iMadper, cent想买估计MS也不卖给他啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊, fedora sign了一个shim
<onlylove> iMadper: 那debian那边呐？
<iMadper> freeflying: 通过不了开发者认证? lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个可是非商业组织
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 使用了shell脚本和expect脚本写了个可以自动输入sudo密码的程序，但是除了点问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451490 我在ubuntu12.04下做嵌入式开发，自己写了个可以直接编译并且下载程序到开发板子的脚本，因为其中的下载的相关程序，必须是在root下设置环境变量后运行，但是在shell脚本中使用su
<^k^> ─> do su之后需要输入密码，于是网上百度了下，我使用了expect脚本调用，现在的代码是这样的 Code: expect -f inst …
<iMadper> onlylove: 我怎么知道... 你发一个邮件到debian的列表里问问去...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我怕被喷
<iMadper> onlylove: 怕啥.... 我都不怕了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 这样的话很多server怕是要缺省关闭这个功能了我估计
<onlylove> iMadper: debian在国内不多，但是国外不少的
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在, 就没server支持
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有大批的bsd机器
<iMadper> onlylove: asus的server支持倒是
 * iMadper lunch
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 思科和Mozilla达成合作：H.264编码开源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451491 今天思科和Mozilla宣布达成合作共同致力于将现在主流的H.264视频编码推广到网络的更多领域。思科计划开源H.264视频代码，而Mozilla宣布未来的Firefox浏览器版本将会预支持该视频编码。 H.264作为近年来业内使用最为广泛的视频标
<^k^> ─> 准，但是遗憾的是开源软件如果使用需要符合专利授权联盟MPEG LA公司防止分发的相关条款，并向其支付特 …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • goagent全局代理失效，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451494 昨晚就像现在这样设置了还能使用代理，今天就不行了。 使用的goagent，ipv6，浏览器挂代理可以上网 虽然不能使用软件中心和浏览器的全局代理，但是wget还是可以连接上的 GoAgent CA - GoAgent CT
<jiero> imtxc: 当相机不如手机时，就彻底把相机踢飞吧
<chenzhiwo> 现在感觉很多卡片机比不上手机了。
<chenzhiwo> 手机一来方便，二来回放的时候还清晰得多。
<jiero> chenzhiwo: 那些直接踢飞呗。
<chenzhiwo> 也就两年的时间，手机发展太快了
<jiero> chenzhiwo: 价格你比一下。。。
<chenzhiwo> 日新月异啊！
<chenzhiwo> 休息了，下午要上课
<chenzhiwo> 咋间
<chenzhiwo> 再见
<tcstory> 终于下在了vim 7.4 deb
<tcstory> 之前一直没有找到道deb包
<jiero> tcstory: ...
<tcstory> :-*
<tcstory> pkgs.org 是一个好网站哦
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux Free Software Catalog and Packages Search - pkgs.org (@ pkgs.org)
<nyfair> Trick or Missile
<nyfair> freeflying : iMadper : 发福利发福利
<iMadper> nyfair: 啥福利? 快给我~
<freeflying> iMadper, 我有很多 iOS的书籍,要不
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没ios的设备呀... 看不了.
<freeflying> iMadper, 大多是mobi的
<freeflying> 也不知道是谁共享给我的
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞, 什么类型的?
<iMadper> freeflying: 内容? 技术类的吗?
<freeflying> 64-Bit Guide for Carbon Developers.mobi
<iMadper> ... carbon是啥... 碳纤维...
<jiero> iMadper: 碳素
<jiero> iMadper: carbon dioxide
<jiero> iMadper: 我唯一记得的英文化学式
<palomino|working> ....
<iMadper> jiero: 高级...
<iMadper> jiero: 你说碳素, 我以为是墨水呢
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * jiero 抱抱 palomino|working  马匹
 * iMadper 反抱抱 jiero , 一鞭子抽走 palomino|working 
<palomino|working> ........
<freeflying> palomino|working, carbon没人用了吧, 都得用cocoa了
 * palomino|working slaps iMadper 
<palomino|working> 没见过carbon
<iMadper> 一说cocoa, 难道carbon也是同类的?
<palomino|working> 我都不知道我用的是啥
 * jiero 今天又卖萌了，路上碰到初高中同学，说我没变样
<jiero> 看来是。
<jiero> 这种名字难怪淘汰
<jiero> palomino|working: 你不是不用么
<palomino|working> 偶尔也得写点ios上的代码
<jiero> palomino|working: 马儿马儿告诉我，哪里的草儿香？
<palomino|working> 不吃草
 * jiero 现在都不能理解“ 又让马儿跑又让马儿不吃草”。
<jiero> 中国遭遇恐怖袭击了。北京的孩子们安好？
<freeflying> jiero, 造谣
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 新闻推送的
<nyfair> 动物保护组织多年来一直抗议早被视为纽约“名片”的中央公园马车游览项目，理由是虐待动物。在他们推动下，纽约市议会制定法案禁止观光马车，得到两党纽约市长候选人白思豪（Bill de Blasio）、洛塔（Joe Lhota）一致支持。由于无处可去，200多匹失业马匹将被送去宰杀卖肉，动物保护组织完胜。
<nyfair> jiero: 难道不是相逢一炮泯恩仇？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ....
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 死亡和被人奴役，哪个更人道...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 要我是动物保护组织出资人我会杀光世界上所有dog
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 在我看来，动物保护人士有3种
<nyfair> 1 出于个人的私欲，觉得某种动物可爱之类的，就去保护这种
<nyfair> 2 出于信仰可考虑，这类人最出格
<nyfair> 3 出于整个生态的考虑
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我是option 2
<nyfair> 这三种，越后面的越符合真实的保护动物的初衷，同样也是人数最少和宣传最少的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我仇视 option 1
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我漠视option 3
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我是Druid
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 也就是非野生动物的存在全部是人类的原罪
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不知你理解否
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 食用除外
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 其实食用也不妥，我喜欢野味...
 * nyfair 干嘛要理解一个疯子
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 但是狗，马，这类，应该毁灭
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩，是，只要疯子不当权即可
<nyfair> 不不不，疯子反而更容易当权
 * MeaCulpa 哪天有权，要对人类进行选择性育种，创造出牧羊人，寻回人，看门人，观赏人，斗人
 * MeaCulpa 想象一只吉娃娃看到圣博那的时候的赶脚...我要让“爱狗”的人类也体会一下
<MeaCulpa> 培养出0.2米身高的人和5米身高的人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sametime挂了？
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你好啊
<trying> test
<^k^> trying:点点点.  14:22 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不在线
<roylez> MeaCulpa: notes也连不上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 乃断网了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 重来at&t吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 试过两次了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: at&t没给我分公网ip...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好啊，可以休息了
<MeaCulpa> http://theworldsgreatestwebsiteever.com/before-and-after-cosmetic-surgery?pid=98294
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Before and After: Cosmetic surgery
<MeaCulpa> 卡岱山...
<onlylove> roylez: 要毛公网ip，有nat还不行？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我次奥，还有潘韦伯
<vipzrx> emacas 中的中文输入法用什么？
<onlylove> 不能用ibus么
<vipzrx> 除了问题 ibus
<vipzrx> http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-725379-ibus-el-cannot-switch-ibus-help-212636682.html 这个bug下载还没有解决
<^k^> vipzrx ... ⇪ Answer : Bug#725379: ibus-el: cannot switch ibus on
<vipzrx> 现在
<vipzrx> s/下载/现在
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 三星平板，可以使用ubuntu系统么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451498 有支持三星平板硬件平台的ubuntu下载么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-31 15:02
<iMadper> gfrog: 蛙蛙, 我收到了, 卡也收到了
<gfrog> iMadper: good to know
<iMadper> gfrog: 明天中午退卡, 然后一并给你打支付宝?
<gfrog> iMadper: np
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~ 不认识英文, 不知道你在说什么~
<iMadper> gfrog: however, thank you!
<vipzrx> 不用ibus-el 可以让emacs使用ibus吗？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我没用过ibus, 但是我想不通, 为什么不能直接用?
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我的fcitx就是直接用呀, 跟在gedit里面没有区别呀
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你的ctype是啥?
<iMadper> vipzrx: 少年, 你的LC_CTYPE是啥?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 三星平板，可以使用ubuntu系统么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450668 有支持三星平板硬件平台的ubuntu下载么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-31 15:02
<vipzrx> $ echo $LC_CTYPE
<vipzrx> jb@39:~$
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 看了下gnu sed的文档 觉得不用学awk也可以搞定我那个需求了
<vipzrx> 我的ctype是空的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 一个t指令 一个b指令 配合起来可以实现 if else end
<vipzrx> iMadper: LC_CTYPE="en_US.utf8"
<iMadper> vipzrx: export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.utf8" && emacs   看看这样启动的emacs能不能直接输入
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334364/ iMadper 我的没有中文的，需要添加吗？
<vipzrx> 执行了之后，还是不能输入
<iMadper> 我的没有中文的  这个是什么意思?
<iMadper> local-gen 里面没有开中文?
<iMadper> locale-gen里面没有开中文?
<vipzrx> 怎么看有没有开中文？
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334383/ 开了中文的
<vipzrx> iMadper:  和XIM 有关系吗》
<vipzrx> ？
<adam8157> iMadper: 收到没
<wiiw> im="fcitx"
<wiiw> export GTK_IM_MODULE=$im
<iMadper> adam8157: 收到了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不大呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 有点儿紧
<adam8157> iMadper: 佩服!
<iMadper> adam8157: 谢谢.
<iMadper> adam8157: 其实我还没拆, 我只是在开玩笑..
<adam8157> iMadper: =,=
<iMadper> adam8157: 跟你说个事
<adam8157> iMadper: en
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • ubuntu哪个衍生版，容量最小呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451499 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-31 15:37
<MeaCulpa> jyf: sed 强大
<MeaCulpa> jyf: t 和 b很高端很晕人了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: sed是重现人类的思维，awk是剖析数据的结构，角度不同，要学我觉得还是学sed高端点，可以锻炼你的思维. Awk只会让你更关注数据的结构而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新tp键盘的键位可能不是很好, 但是手感没啥大差别啊
<wiiw> 学ruby吧，神马awk ,sed,python都是浮云
 * adam8157 slaps wiiw 
<wiiw> 据Node.js创始人Ryan Dahl回忆，他最初希望采用Ruby来写Node.js，但是后来发现Ruby虚拟机的性能不能满足他的要求，后来他尝试采用V8引擎，所以选择了C++语言。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 巧克力键盘没有容错性，你的习惯距离如果和键位距离不相符，就要适应。老TP键盘则不需要适应适合各种人
<huntxu> adam8157: 認識修手機的不
<MeaCulpa> python要学，sed要练，awk讲究的是一次性，不要求可重用，所以不需要学和练吧
<huntxu> iMadper: ^ gfrog_busy ^
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我觉得还行, 除了Esc Del 和F1-12键很差
<MeaCulpa> 不值得，没必要学
<huntxu> freeflying: ^^^^
<adam8157> huntxu: 不认识... 没修过
<freeflying> huntxu, 不认识
<adam8157> wiiw: ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 靠你了，北京土著
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: 我某个前同事认识个卖手机的
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: 修手机的我只认识genius bar
<adam8157> huntxu: 哪坏了
<adam8157> ?
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: bind熟悉嘛？
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 叔儿bind熟悉嘛？
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道是接觸不良還是咋的
<huntxu> adam8157: 原來是電源鍵一直處在按住狀態，昨天折騰了之後慢死不是在按住狀態了
<adam8157> huntxu: 你的手机阳寿到了
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是現在根本按不到，點都點不亮
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接接電源也不充電了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也覺得，但是裏面還有數據啊。。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 磕磕试试
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: 不熟 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦? 数据? 快递来我给你修
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: genius bar是哪
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: momo
<iMadper> huntxu: 乃要修手机?
<huntxu> iMadper: .
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2293497134
<freeflying> huntxu, 我的vm连到ovs上, hypervirsor居然不能访问vm
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: sysvinit 将老去。_linux吧_百度贴吧
<freeflying> huntxu, vm之前都还没问题
<iMadper> huntxu: 从来都换新
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<huntxu> freeflying: 不能訪問是連不通嗎？
<huntxu> freeflying: hypervisor有沒接口在那個ovs上
<freeflying> huntxu, hypervirsor的eth0 接到ovs上的
<freeflying> huntxu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334503/
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: no
<huntxu> freeflying: 額，ovsbr0的ip地址和vm的是一段不？
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: huntxu 好吧，我hold住了
<freeflying> huntxu, 都是一段
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 搞那个干啥捏
<freeflying> huntxu, freeflying@cow:~$ sudo ovs-ofctl dump-flows ovsbr0
<freeflying> NXST_FLOW reply (xid=0x4):
<freeflying>  cookie=0x0, duration=180514.754s, table=0, n_packets=13646255, n_bytes=7382672340, idle_age=0, hard_age=65534, priority=0 actions=NORMAL
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 敝司的高大上工具。 我都要吐血了。
<huntxu> freeflying: vm抓到包不？
<jusss> iMadper: 保护模式运行int 21h吗？
<freeflying> huntxu, ping不通
<jusss> iMadper: 允许？
<freeflying> huntxu, vm之间倒是没任何问题
<huntxu> freeflying: 試試 ovs-dpctl dump-flows ovsbr0|grep '[IP of ovsbr0]' ?
<huntxu> freeflying: 看有沒正常轉發的規則
<freeflying> huntxu, 统共就一条规则
<huntxu> freeflying: ?! dpctl不是ofctl啊？
<freeflying> huntxu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334540/
<vipzrx> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334545/ 这是我的输入法的信息
<huntxu> freeflying: port1是ovsbr0，port2是p4p1對不？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我不知道你的问题了, 如果lc_ctype是没错的话
<jyf> MeaCulpa: sed那个就是汇编的branch和branchif而已啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 啥工具？
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: MaaS
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩，就是branch
<freeflying> huntxu, 到底咋确定port number
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢sed就因为他命令短 要是awk也能弄得很短 鬼才用sed啊
<vipzrx> 好的 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你喜欢短的啊，我喜欢长的粗的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 好高端...
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs-ofctl dump-ports 或者 dump-ports-desc
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: MasS
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 如果可以自己调节的呢？像金箍棒
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我是懒人
<huntxu> freeflying: 那個數字就是openflow的port號
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我更懒，多打字和多想，我更倾向于前者
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs-dpctl show 出來的是datapath的port
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我缓存小 要是写太长的命令 mind就集中到写命令去了 然后写完就忘了下一句要怎么写
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 不过sed有些设计也很矬 像那个=直接就输出了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我时钟频率低，如果不及时想明白并把东西输出，我后面的思路就会撞上前面的
<freeflying> huntxu, 那port1是p4p1
<freeflying> huntxu, 为啥ovs的编号不采用of的呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 你查查你datapath port 2那個vm的配置，怎麽出來和進去的mac地址不一樣
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 所以我需要时不时的把缓存dump出来并flush
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 还是你高端
<huntxu> freeflying: single datapath，多個of共享的
 * MeaCulpa 觅食去
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs-appctl fdb/show 看看port2為什麽對應著多個mac地址？
 * huntxu afw
 * huntxu afk
<freeflying> huntxu, port2是ovsbr0, vm都连上来的
<huntxu> freeflying: in_port(2),eth(src=52:54:00:54:c0:
<huntxu> in_port(2),eth(src=52:54:00:54:c0:
<huntxu> skb_priority(0x2),in_port(2),eth(src=74:d0:2b:31:91:bc
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我已经飘飘然了
<huntxu> freeflying: inport=2的兩個包mac怎麽會不一樣呢
<jyf> py搞内存 只吃不吐还真烦
<freeflying> huntxu,不知道啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 那你機器顯示的ovsbr0的mac是多少
<freeflying> huntxu, p4p1的
<freeflying> 74:d0:2b:31:91:bc
<huntxu> freeflying: 那ip=xx.1.4的機器是哪來的？
<huntxu> freeflying: mac52:54:00:54:c0
<freeflying> huntxu, 这个是个vm
<huntxu> freeflying: 那就亂了啊，為什麽ovsbr0會以那台機器的信息來發包 =。=
<freeflying> huntxu, 为啥会这样呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 你開了ip forward之類的東西？
<freeflying> huntxu, 没有
 * adam8157 特大喜讯, 智联招聘这个垃圾网站支持修改用户名和邮箱了, 相当于可以注销了 cc MeaCulpa gfrog_busy iMadper imtxc_away 
<huntxu> freeflying: 1.24是你遠程的機器吧？1.10是hypervisor，然後現在的感覺就像你的hypervisor只能和外部連一樣
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: cool
<freeflying> huntxu, 1.24是我的笔记本,和ovs应该没关系
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 你发的真巧，刚好hangout结束。
<freeflying> huntxu, hypervirsor确实只能和非vm连接
<adam8157> 终于注销掉了 开心
<jusss> adam8157: 别的还有什么招聘类网站？
<adam8157> jusss: 用不着招聘类网站
<huntxu> freeflying: 你的ovs的模式是不是設置成out-of-band了？
<jusss> adam8157: 在内联asm的C中，如何让asm的指令访问逻辑地址？
<huntxu> freeflying: 比如ovs-vsctl list bridge ovsbr0中的other_config有disable-in-band=true？
<vipzrx> iMadper:   xian zai zheng ge xi tong dou bu neng yong ibus le ?
<alvin_rxg> vipzrx: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *hiELb*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 权限问题? 安装一个源码软件, 可 configure 时说我没有权限? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451502 我是用 管理员 登录, 但不是ROOT. 难道只有ROOT 才能 configure 安装源码包吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhiji — 2013-10-31 16:23
 * gfrog_busy 奇怪啊，AKG的耳机无论是听音乐还是语聊都没问题，换了水果的耳机，听音乐没事，语聊的时候声音就沙沙响。难道是AKG有点降噪的作用？ cc adam8157 
<vipzrx> 现在整个系统都不能用ibus了 iMadper
<nyfair> vipzrx: 搜狗云，qq云
<freeflying> huntxu, 没设过
<freeflying> huntxu, 这项是空的
<huntxu> freeflying: 那還真的很奇怪 =.=
 * adam8157 把智联招聘间接消掉了, 用户名和邮箱都切换到了http://10minutemail.com/ 哈哈哈
<vipzrx> 我现在在用搜狗云输入，然后复制到这里的
<freeflying> huntxu, 难道是ebtable作怪
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕又准备跳啦？
<jusss> vipzrx: 你什么系统
<vipzrx> debian sid
<adam8157> nyfair: 招聘网站都陆续销掉了....
<huntxu> freeflying: 能和ebtables一起用麽？
<jusss> vipzrx: ibus以前能用吗
<adam8157> nyfair: 这不是跳的节奏嘛
<nyfair> vipzrx: 那没希望了，linux下面没有汉字输入法
<nyfair> adam8157: 那是要自杀的节奏啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 至少到目前为止除了这个问题,没别的啥问题
<adam8157> nyfair: ......
<huntxu> freeflying: 那倒有可能啊
<nyfair> 中日韩永远是二等公民
<vipzrx> 之前在gedit等程序中能使用，我想设置一下在emacs中使用。折腾了一会。现在ibus不能用了
<nyfair> 所以要联合起来抵制linux
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: nyfair 智联真心没啥用了，职位都太弱。他们家的猎头好像也不怎么给力
<huntxu> freeflying: 你試試手動加上雙向的arp和icmp的of規則看能不能正常唄
<huntxu> freeflying: 如果也不行就和ovs沒關了
<jusss> vipzrx: 没用过emacs...
<adam8157> 之前注册过智联和英才, 现在都注销掉了 开心
<nyfair> adam8157: 英才是什么网
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 结果丫的电话和简历还在那挂着，lol
<adam8157> nyfair: 中华英才网
<iMadper> adam8157: 她大爷的
<vipzrx> jusss: ibus用吗？
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 都修改删掉了
<adam8157> iMadper: ?
<nyfair> adam8157: 刚毕业的时候都用yahoo注册的，反正现在yahoo也挂了
<MeaCulpa> ....
<jusss> vipzrx: 一直都是ibus
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我都是把我的email改掉一个字，就算死了
<nyfair> gmail现在越来越垃圾了，还分出什么推广分类，怎么回到老样子？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 丫这类都不让删
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 之前不给改登录用户名啊 现在可以了, 注销的更干净了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 可以去掉的这个
<huntxu> adam8157: 改成李蛋蛋
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: show me the tip
<huntxu> 這樣大家也都還認識啊
<vipzrx> 我现在不能用ibus，是我设置的问题
<jusss> tip...
<vipzrx> jusss: 不知道该怎么排错
<jusss> 和那个tixs有关系吗
<vipzrx> jusss: 不知道该怎么排错，让ibus能正常输入中文
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: custimize inbox
<vipzrx> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334705/
<MeaCulpa> Reset Priority Inbox to default configuration
<jusss> vipzrx: ibus-daemon -rxd&
<jusss> vipzrx: 试试
<gcell> 话说如今linux下可以兼容运行安卓程序了吗？有无类似wine的软件可以实现？
<jusss> gcell: 有
<stardiviner> Emacs Lisp 如何把emacs-lisp-mode-hook和lisp-mode-hook 从prog-mode-hook中删除?
<huntxu> gcell: 你直接裝個android的虛擬機吧
<jusss> huntxu: c里面内联汇编，怎么让汇编指令访问c里面的指针地址？
<vipzrx> jusss: bu xing
<huntxu> jusss: 找大牛 iMadper
<jusss> iMadper: c里面内联汇编，怎么让汇编指令访问c里面的指针地址？
<iMadper> jusss: stop asking me any questions!
<gcell> huntxu: 虚拟机什么的可以无缝运行吗？我主要是想开qq
<huntxu> gcell: 肯定不是無縫啊
<huntxu> gcell: 那還不如webqq啊
<gcell> jusss: 你指的也是虚拟机不？
<gcell> huntxu: ……
<gfrog> gcell: vmware还是virtualbox好像有一个神马无缝模式。很久不用，忘记了
<gcell> huntxu: 你还用qq吗？怎么解决的？
<gcell> gfrog：是的，vbox又
<gcell> 有
<huntxu> gcell: 不怎麽用，webqq
<gcell> huntxu: webq各种不爽，我的工作离不开qq，麻烦
<vipzrx> pidgin _lwqq
 * adam8157 正在注销www.dangdang.com
<gcell> 谁借我一把刀，我去腾讯杀个三进三出
<gfrog> adam8157: 洁癖
<gcell> vipzrx: 如今lwqq可以收发文件吗？
<palomino|working> 可以 gcell
<palomino|working> vbox的无缝模式可没有vmware的unify模式做的好
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> adam8157: 雪花跟青啤比肿么样？
<gcell> palomino|working: 那倒是可以作为临时解决方案，多谢多谢
<vipzrx> shou fa wen jian bu zhi dao
<alvin_rxg> vipzrx: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *V?CVpl*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<palomino|working> 我现在就在用pidgin-lwq\q临时顶着呢.. gcell
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的老雪花啤酒香味要大些
<gcell> palomino|working: 握手
<gcell> 等下回去就装上试试
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后呢？
<gcell> 最近把老本本装了F19，n卡开源驱动竟然支持compiz了，惊喜
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后就没了, 没注意品.... 中午光顾着扯淡了
<t7xc> 别的频道,冷清n_n
<nyfair> t7xc: /join bootycall
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你还没告诉我gmail怎么设置呢
<gcell> palomino|working: emesene 的libwebqq是不是跟pidgin lwqq同一个项目？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<t7xc> pidgin lwqq安装不上,显示没有lwqq.h
<ReCXy> ÓÐÈËÂð
<^k^> ReCXy say: 有人吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ReCXy> you ÈË
<ReCXy> you ren ma
<huntxu> ÈË
<stardiviner> 有人会Emacs Lisp么？帮我看下，这个代码对么？ https://gist.github.com/NagatoPain/7246981
<^k^> stardiviner ⇪ ti: init-prog-parenthesis.el
 * adam8157 又销了两个账户 真开心
<jiero> 单身宅们，有床上笔记本桌了。 http://www.etao.com/youhui/1-6675.html?spm=1002.1.15.115.Oo6KNi
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 天猫 冷桌T8带散热大风扇 床上笔记本电脑桌折叠懒人桌_一淘网
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕
<jiero> adam8157: 。卿乃神人
<adam8157> jiero: freeflying 乖
 * jiero 不乖，摸摸 adam8157
<ReCXy> wei shen me wo zhe li xian shi de shi luan ma?
<alvin_rxg> ReCXy: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *2MtMl>TG*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<jiero> ReCXy: UTF-8 Only
<ReCXy> zen me nong?
<ReCXy> jiero
<ReCXy> zen me she zhi?
<jiero> ReCXy: zi ji zhao
<jiero> GBK/GB* -> UTF8
<ReCXy>  GBK/GB* -> UTF8  shi  zai  shu ru fa li mian she zhi ma ?
<ReCXy> GBK/GB* -> UTF8
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 真累。
<ReCXy> cai niao yi ge.
<alvin_rxg> ReCXy: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *&kW*o!K*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<ReCXy> yi qian mei wan guo IRC
<jiero> ReCXy:  setting in your IRC client
<yuxans> 眼睛真疼 ==
<jiero> ReCXy: windowser...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【12.04】换主板，集显Nvidia到Intel的显卡及驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451504 前几天换了块主板，从Nvidia集显到现在的Intel集显。本来愿以为卸了Nvidia的显卡，就可以正常显示了。但情况并没有那么理想。然后我又尝试安装Intel的开源显卡驱动 https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads ，但是12.04不再
<^k^> ─> 支持了。所以又用了PPA（xorg-edgers），但是问题依旧。 这是我 sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a 的输出 …
<ReCXy> wo shi shi£¬ xiexie
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐你写本书我看看
<adam8157> roylez: 有消息没
<jiero> adam8157: 你什么时候走？
<adam8157> jiero: 出不去
<jiero> adam8157: 。只能骨灰被大海携到异乡吗？
<ReCXy> wo hui lai le
<alvin_rxg> ReCXy: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *yjoGqD!*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
 * jiero 为啥这两天诅咒这么多
<ReCXy> ÎÒ»ØÀ´ÁË
<^k^> ReCXy say: 我回来了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> ReCXy: dump your windows...
<ReCXy> ¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£
<^k^> ReCXy say: 。。。。。 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<ReCXy> .........
<ReCXy> 5555555555
<ReCXy> wo yong de shi emule irc
<jiero> ReCXy: cannot you find utf8?
<jiero> iMadper|convulsi: 这是什么状态？
<ReCXy> &#x6211;&#x53EA;&#x627E;&#x5230;&#x4E00;&#x4E2A;&#x5728;&#x7EBF;&#x7684;UTF8&#x8F6C;&#x6362;&#x5DE5;&#x5177;&#x3002;&#x6211;&#x7528;&#x7684;&#x662F;&#x7535;&#x9A74;&#x91CC;&#x9762;&#x81EA;&#x5E26;&#x7684;IRC&#x804A;&#x5929;
<ReCXy> :'(
<adam8157> You are further advised that, depending on your jurisdiction and in accordance with applicable law, your ID and password will be deleted either six months or twelve months from the time your application process concludes or the last time you had access to this tool.
<adam8157> 赞^
<jiero> adam
<jiero> 抽筋不存在在我的记忆里。
<ReCXy> :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
<CyrusYzGTt> 告非。。 无聊
<ReCXy> how to setting?
<ReCXy> UTF-8
<ReCXy> ?
<ReCXy> ?
<ReCXy> ?
<ReCXy> can you teaching me?
<huntxu> ReCXy: type "/charset utf8" then press enter
<vipzrx> who use ibus here ?
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Ubuntu linux硬件信息查看软件I-Nex http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451505 http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/i-nex-system-info-tool-for-ubuntulinux.html 复制下面的命令到终端进行安装 To install i-Nex in Ubuntu/Linux Mint open Terminal (Press Ctrl+Alt+T) and copy the following commands in the Terminal: 终端命令: Terminal Commands: Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:i
<^k^> ─> -nex-development-team/s
<jiero> 还是红烧肉好吃。
 * jiero 对吃太不讲究了。就这样就就够了。
<vipzrx> irc  l
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教，ubuntu12.04怎么禁止更新内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451506 更新后，自己安装的网卡驱动就不能用了 统计信息: 发表于 由 tearofsun — 2013-10-31 18:39
<REX> 我回来了
<vipzrx> wo hui lai le ,too
<alvin_rxg> vipzrx: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *N03pv][N*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<jiero> REX 你姓胡？
<jiero> gebjgd: 起床？
<REX> 你怎么知道？
<jiero> REX: 你不是回来了么？
<vipzrx> hu han san
<REX> jiero
<REX> 嗯
<jiero> 真没意思
<jiero> 走了
<ReCXy> 刚才怎么掉了？
<ReCXy> ？
<jamesarch> ?
<ReCXy> 人很多，为什么很冷清？
<jamesarch> busy……？
<omengye> ReCXy: ...
<ReCXy> 。。。。
<ReCXy> 没人聊天吗？
<jamesarch> …… 瞎猜断
<jamesarch> 的
<jamesarch> =。= 你是程序员？
<ReCXy> 不是
<ReCXy> 好失望，没人聊天
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助 FreeBSD 9.2 卸载挂载点自动重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451507 使用ntfs-3g/ext4fuse分别挂载ntfs/ext4分区 ntfs-3g /dev/ada0s1 /mnt ext4fuse /dev/ada1s1 /media 读取正常 运行卸载命令 自动重启 无论使用设备名还是挂载点 umount /dev/ada0s1 umount /mnt 结果都是输出 大意是按任何键阻止系统重启或关闭 可是
<^k^> ─> 无论按什么 结果都是重启 Code: use4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.19 Fatal trap 1: privileged instruction fault while in ker …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu单系统下怎么安装win7？新电脑联想e430c http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451508 如题。 大言不惭的跟一个同学说直接买带ubuntu系统的电脑就行，“回来免费给你换成win7!!!” 买来才发现我没这样装过系统 ，囧死了…… 我之前一直用u盘做一个启动盘安装系统，现在可以直接做一个win7的启动u盘，在开
<^k^> ─> 机时选择u盘启动安装win7啊？？ 好像grub2可以装，只是这个命令小弟不大懂啊，不学无术的老菜鸟一个 今 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • “菜鸟”写给“菜鸟”的“经验谈”——谈谈那些称不上问题的问题（一）版本的选择 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451510 背景：记得一年前，偶识ubuntu，从此开始折腾，一致一法不可收拾，如今电脑里已经是Ubuntu的单系统了（有虚拟机）。作为和计算机完全不搭边的文科 生，碰到各种匪夷所思的
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么，用浏览器打开网页时，时不时出现些脚本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451511 远程电脑硬件： 宽带猫＋无线路由器＋无线网卡＋笔记本 问题： 1.用什么方法，可以发送些脚本给远程电脑？ 2.一定要获取远程电脑用户的账户权限，才可以实现上面功能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ok
<^k^> ─> aiv — 2013-10-31 20:18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • “菜鸟”写给“菜鸟”的“经验谈”——谈谈那些称不上问题的问题（一）版本的选择 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451510 背景：记得一年前，偶识ubuntu，从此开始折腾，一致一法不可收拾，如今电脑里已经是Ubuntu的单系统了（有虚拟机）。作为和计算机完全不搭边的文科 生，碰到各种匪夷所思的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> 呱呱，好玩的没
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • libx11-dev是个什么东东 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451515 我刚接触Ubuntu。 实验室的工作，需要把一个库装到Linux上。 最后也许是Red Hat之类的，不过先拿Ubuntu学习学习。最终的目标大概是不联网地把库装上。 这个库需要装OSG，然后OSG需要装OpenGL.....反正后来就要装libx11-dev。（也可能是xorg-dev，先不
<^k^> ─> 管了！） 到libx11-dev这我就烦躁了.... (在Ubuntu12.04上装搜狗输入法、Chrome、GoAgent，学vim这些痛并快乐的事略 …
<jiero> 疼就没法快乐了
<jusss> tc2.0为什么能在32位的系统上运行？
<adam8157> iMadper: 咋样?
<iMadper> adam8157: 巨合身
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> iMadper: 佩服
<iMadper> adam8157: :-)
<iMadper> adam8157: 跟我现在正在穿的, 一样大, 一点儿都不差
<adam8157> iMadper: 下次一定好好围观下
<iMadper> adam8157: 等我锻炼半年
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚做了45个夹臂俯卧撑 + 150个平躺抬膝
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以啊!
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃做夹臂不? 我做的很渣, 分三组做的.... 15*3
<adam8157> iMadper: 不做 就做普通的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你去试试去
<iMadper> adam8157: 换换肌肉群锻炼, 也不错
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 第一次虚拟UBUNTU遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451516 最开始装的是.8.04版本的，可是遇到的问题就是无法显示中文，我也在网上咨询了，就是语言选项里面有就只有英语，其他什么都没有，无奈，只能下载了.12.04版本的，这次遇到问题无法选择从ROOT启动，又在网上找解决方法，让我
<^k^> ─> 修改LIGHTDM文件，最后修改了，出现了问题直接进不去桌面，提示the system is running in lowgraphics mode 找了N种方 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu中firefox无法打开本地.shtml后缀名的文件?打开就询问如何打开或是否下载,在线网页没问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451517 Lubuntu中firefox无法打开本地.shtml后缀名的文件?打开就询问如何打开或是否下载,在线网页没问题. 网上的搜索都是解决网络文件的问题,但我这里打开.shtml的在线网页没有
<jusss> iMadper: amd64 寻址也用段选择子吗？
<gebjgd> 不卖奶茶 广西刑警枪杀孕妇：1枪爆头
<gebjgd> 屌爆了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法刷新出 移动无线 登陆界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451518 本机为 12.04LTS，刚安装好以后 更新软件，更新完毕链接移动无线 能连上信号很好，打为什么打开firefox是 无法显示出移动无线登陆页面 一直停留在刚刷新出的第一个页面没有跳转到登陆页面。但是电信的无线网却没事
<^k^> ─> ！各位走过的路过的进来瞧一瞧 为小弟支支招，小弟不胜感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hui飞的鱼 — 2013-10- …
<tcstory> 有谁用vundle吗
<gebjgd> 溫兆倫這是要瘋阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad ofan 最近幹嗎呢
<knownbad> 躲你？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 躲毛阿
<gebjgd> knownbad:最近的美劇真多
<^k^> 05:07
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:07
<knownbad> 英剧好看些。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-01
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu gnome 13.10 安装fcitx后，输入法选项卡里找不到它，无法激活 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451529 如题，安装完fcitx之后，卸载了ibus，重启x甚至尝试重启了机器，都没用。 在“区域与语言设置”里面，增加输入法，却找不到fcitx的选项。只有孤零零的一个“汉语”，激活了仍然是英文输
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助 耳机没声 笔记本的喇叭有声 怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451530 我用的是ubuntu 13.10 64位 用bumblebee搞好双显卡后，耳机就没了声音，后来参考http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2667933668 “如果是hdmi显示器带音频输出，可以试一下： sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf 在弹出的窗口，最后一行加入并保
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次进入root权限时都会现实一些奇怪的内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451531 startsi@startsi-Jiang:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for startsi: bash: /home/startsi/Development/jdk1.6.0_45/include:/home/startsi/Development/jdk1.6.0_45/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: 没有那个文件或目录 bash: /home/startsi/Developmen
<onlylove> morning~
<paul> hi, does anyone speak english here?
<paul> I'm trying to setup a box with zh_TW locales and I can display chinese characters, but can't input them
<paul> which packages do I need to input chinese chars?
<eexpress> paul: 哪国人
<georgetso> 各位早
<paul> eexpress: I'm in Taiwan
<georgetso> 遇到个棘手问题，安装12.04server后，启动电脑，出现 error: hd0 write error 错误，无法启动，怎么破？
<eexpress> paul: after you setup locale, just apt-get update and upgrade, or apt-get install ibus.
<eexpress> dispaly chinese characters has no thing with locale
<eexpress> georgetso: 检查分区先。还能咋样
<onlylove> but fonts?
<georgetso> eexpress: 启动时候选择 recovery mode, 再选择列表选择 resume 就能启动
<onlylove> georgetso: 硬盘坏了，买新的吧
<georgetso> onlylove: 不可能，之前用这个机器装win8没任何问题
<onlylove> georgetso: hd0 write error硬盘写错误嘛
<eexpress> paul: http://imagebin.org/275418
<eexpress> georgetso: 额。这样可以？那是grub reinstall一次试试
<georgetso> eexpress: 请问命令是什么？
<eexpress> grub-install -h
<paul> eexpress: sorry, i forgot that it's on a server, so it doesn't have a gui
<paul> locales looks like that
<paul> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/361d4026eeb2f2c3419e/raw/0a43290634961acc49c30db849dc8dfde91df7e6/gistfile1.txt
<^k^> paul ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/plain; charset=utf-8", "encoding"=>"gzip"}
<paul> eexpress: just want that some like echo "你好" etc. works from the console
<onlylove> eexpress: console下面那个yong能用不？我记得要开framebuffer
<onlylove> eexpress: 不过我觉得他是用ssh，应该不用framebuffer
<iMadper> 就说知乎的水平不如百度知道: http://www.zhihu.com/question/21924394
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: vc++6.0是不是很多优点？如何使用visual studio2013达到相同的功能？ - 知乎
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的无线路由器局域网里面的机器 ping 时延多少
<iMadper> imtxc: 得晚上试试看
<onlylove> imtxc: 局域网不得小于3ms
<eexpress> paul: ..
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要用 rdesktop, 无线效果不好啊，现在只能用交叉线连起来。。。
<eexpress> paul: LC_CTYPE="zh_TW.UTF-8"
<imtxc> 不知道用有线路由器的话能不能达到这个速度
<eexpress> or LC_ALL=zh_TW.UTF-8
<eexpress> onlylove: 如果开fbterm，啥都能用
<jyf> onlylove: 你在公司搭过网络吧 我如果家里的房子要弄网络 有什么好路由推荐么
<eexpress> 可能是ssh
<onlylove> jyf: 家里的？随便弄个就行了，有钱就上linksys或者netgare
<eexpress> 没钱才上这些吧。自己刷机的。不高档。lol onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 乃有钱，直接上Cisco3475
<jyf> onlylove: 不是 是自己家里的房子 一个恐怕不行吧
<stardiviner> 请问我apt-get update; 总是得到这样的错误， 要怎么修正阿？ 我 -f 也试过了。 没用。 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash 校验和不符
<stardiviner> E: 某些索引檔未能下載。其已遭略過，或改為使用舊的。
<onlylove> jyf: 啥，你家多大房子
<imtxc> onlylove: 按理说无线路由器和网卡都是 150M 的，应该比有线快吧
<onlylove> jyf: 别墅？
<paul> eexpress: output from one of my centos servers. i just want to have it like that on debian/ubuntu too
<paul> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e409d8457891c99e234f
<^k^> paul ⇪ ti: gist:e409d8457891c99e234f
<eexpress> imtxc: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 有线是100还是1000？
<eexpress> paul: your server is debian?
<onlylove> imtxc: 通常应该是100吧，你路由器应该不是1000的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没用路由器，网线直连的
<paul> eexpress: yes, but i have the same problem on ubuntu and the core is similar, so it shouldn't matter right
<onlylove> imtxc: 网线就看网卡了，如果两边都是GE那就是1000的
<jyf> onlylove: 130å¹³
<jyf> onlylove: 主要是几个房间隔着 我比较怀疑一个路由能否附带到
<paul> eexpress: just need that working in the terminal
<jyf> 覆盖
<onlylove> jyf: 你自己找个位置放是要紧事情，厨房啥的不用那个吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 马蛋，才发现我的这老笔记本居然也是千兆网卡。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 150Mbit/s
<eexpress> paul: you can ask iMadper.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我07年的机器都是GE
<jyf> onlylove: 厨房是不用 但是房间和大厅要兼顾
<onlylove> jyf: 你再买个ap好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，那就能解释了
<jyf> onlylove: 我这不是问你要买什么样的么
<eexpress> jyf: 淘宝的那些级联的带3天线的，多拨号的，随便买2个。
<eexpress> 厕所放一个，客厅放一个
<onlylove> jyf: 老实说，我自己还没买过啥高档货，自家随便买了个dlink
<eexpress> 带定向天线的
<jyf> eexpress: 具体说个牌子 不要说随便 我对这块没了解
<onlylove> eexpress: 我估计你得把他家阳台也覆盖了
<jyf> 阳台没那么大 而且我打算种菜  人不可能过去的
<eexpress> 搜索就是，很多。搜索“多拨 路由”
<jyf> 那价位多少
<eexpress> 不记得。
<jyf> 这种东西又不贵 我就怕买来工作又不行 还得来回折腾
<onlylove>  家用的，无非是啥tp-link dlink fast mercury啥的,不过都不咋样，特别是tp，经常掉密码
<onlylove> dlink的也就百多块吧
<eexpress> 掉密码。。。。没碰过。
<jyf> 啊 别用dlink
<jyf> 最近两个link都暴出有后门
<eexpress> 65元的电信路由都不掉密码。
<jyf> 虽然只是个别型号 难保其他的型号还没查出来
<onlylove> eexpress: 我也是听说的，我在家的一个同事，家里的tp有wpa2，有天突然发现不知道为啥没了
<eexpress> 谁会入你的后门嘛。 jyf
<eexpress> onlylove: 估计密码简单了，被别人重置了。
<onlylove> jyf: 如果两个link都有，那国货基本都有
<jyf> eexpress: 我回家以后是公网ip 还算有价值的了
<jyf> onlylove: 所以只能刷固件了 希望硬件没后门
<onlylove> jyf: fast mercury这些小牌不行
<jyf> onlylove: 我自己家的路由 这几天手机死活上不去 笔记本却可以 真搓
<onlylove> jyf: 所以让你买netgare之类的
<onlylove> jyf: 网件一般三百多
<jyf> onlylove: 我以为netgare就是美国的fast
<eexpress> 你又不是默克尔。 jyf
<onlylove> lol～
<onlylove> jyf: 那你买linksys吧
<jyf> eexpress: p 别人是范围攻击的 管你是谁 先把后门拿到手 再监听  有价值的话就人工进来
<jyf> 就跟盗q号的产业链差不多
<imtxc> onlylove: 看来只能用有线的方式了
<eexpress> 你不用自己搞得自己变神经。。。唉
<imtxc> 千兆的路由器也不便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: rdb不应该慢，我觉得还是你那边有问题，原来用远程桌面，都是从办公室到外地机房的
<imtxc> onlylove: 看什么需求了嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要用 rdb 看视频
<onlylove> imtxc: 有病
<eexpress> 芬兰，还是乌克兰的总理，也是女的
<jiero> imtxc: 直接streaming
<jiero> imtxc:  vlc。。
<jiero> eexpress:  最近几年多了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 很久以前的季莫申科
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 现在是阶下囚了
<eexpress> jiero: 估计us喜欢监听女的
<MeaCulpa> 美女啊
<eexpress> 哦。 MeaCulpa
<jiero> eexpress: 是不是都单身？
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 恩。是美女
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 最忌好像出来就医
<Icedog> 同志们
<eexpress> 你咋这么关心她
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: jiero 她后面那个尤先科，貌似脸上坑坑洼洼，被人投毒
<eexpress> 草。酷胖是政治家啊。专门关注这些。
<onlylove> jyf: http://detail.zol.com.cn/wireless_router/index270707.shtml
<eexpress> 名字都记得
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【CISCO WRVS4400N】报价_参数_图片_论坛_CISCO CISCO WRVS4400N思科无线路由器报价-ZOL中关村在线
<Icedog> 来个人理下
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 以前新闻随便看看而已啊
<onlylove> jyf: 来个高档的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我记得很多没用的东西，记忆障碍
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。我好像看过一个生化危机的影片就是这个季莫申科当原型么。。。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 美女记忆强迫症。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 有用的东西我记不住
<eexpress> 记得三维，就是粉丝。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不喜欢生化危机系列，感觉好傻
<eexpress> 生化，是曾经的经典游戏。不包括电影
<jiero> ... MeaCulpa I must disable ctrl+Q in firefox...
<MeaCulpa> ee很二的游戏
<jiero> ee
<eexpress> 古墓也是
<jiero> MeaCulpa 同意。
<eexpress> 生化的设计，很好的。你居然说2
<eexpress> 开创了一个新的游戏风格
<jiero> eexpress: 利用隐藏视角。。。
<eexpress> 用最小的开销，实现最好的画质
<jiero> eexpress: 你说那种固态场景。。
<eexpress> 在当年丑陋的3D角色下，生化画质最好看
<eexpress> 对
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我有个同学问日方制作人，为什么一个恐怖游戏不用第一人称视角，那人带带我同学来到一间半没公式带我同学来到一间办公室，说你看着一房间美工都是画女主角大腿胸部的，你第一人称怎么对得起他们，对得起玩家
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这游戏，这玩家，本来就是病态
 * jiero 当年玩MDK，锻炼黑色的眼睛，只要黑就行了！
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 为了病态的爱好牺牲游戏性
<eexpress> 游戏本来就是有点病态啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有限制才是人生啊。
<eexpress> 这不能否认的。
<jiero> 游戏都是有一定限制的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 反正我不喜欢把自己眼珠子挖出来放在脑后45度俯视的所谓恐怖游戏
<eexpress> 不是脑后。。你没玩过生化？
<jiero> 最近的玩家都喜欢限制对手
<MeaCulpa> 完全没气氛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 脑后，还有楼顶，还有屁股后面
<eexpress> 古墓才是脑后的俯角
<jiero> 非要把角色划分成各个类型
<eexpress> 这都是古墓
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我不喜欢那种日式视角
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 生化危机比较像电影视角
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 没有.wine目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451535 没有。wine目录在家目录中 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-11-01 10:31
<eexpress> 在当年，是创新。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，没意思，游戏就是要带入感，尤其主打恐怖的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 躲在角落里突然冒出来一只怪手
<eexpress> 最佳场景表现手法
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实电影没意思————多数大片~
<eexpress> 大片，都是黑色片。漆黑的
<imtxc> wicd 不支持双网卡？
<jiero> imtxc: 你才知道？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恐怖的你玩第一人称？
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊, 以前没有双网卡一起用过
<MeaCulpa> jiero: en
 * jiero 记得恐怖游戏一般都是第二人称的。。。
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所以不爽
<eexpress> fps只适合射击
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所以我不喜欢玩恐怖游戏
<MeaCulpa> jiero:  后来的邮递都可切换了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 啥邮递可切换？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不过我不喜欢几乎所有日式游戏
<MeaCulpa> jiero: hmm, 好多啊，老滚，Fallout, Vampire
<eexpress> 切换的，都活不长。
<jiero> 。。。邮递是什么意思啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 老滚活得长...
<MeaCulpa> 游戏。。。。
<eexpress> 这不算经典。 fallout
<MeaCulpa> Fallout时间不算长
<eexpress> 开创一个风格的，才算
<MeaCulpa> 比较长的的确死了不少
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实第二人称游戏很少的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 我不太喜欢日本游戏的业态，制作人是明星
<jyf> fallout我上周还在玩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美国游戏不也是么。。。
<jyf> 有点难度
<jiero> jyf: 。。。
<jyf> 我玩的是 新拉斯维加斯那个
<eexpress> 没必要排斥吧。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美国独立游戏是，大公司肯定宣传自己。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 制作人的明星地位是靠技术壁垒达到的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 技术壁垒，比如一台PS2 的debug 机器多少钱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。我不知道。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 游戏公司牛逼的话，应该做好toolset, 让玩家自由发挥
<eexpress> 没这说法。
<jiero> jyf: 有网络版的 fallout
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 日本公司是垄断了技术接口，玩家无从发挥
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那样赚钱不持续，属于被遗弃的模式
<eexpress> 暴雪的，那是靠机器垄断过
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这样赚钱方便啊
<eexpress> 生化也没垄断平台啊
<jiero> eexpress: 没垄断，只是不给路
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我没说暴雪，暴雪算个毛...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 老滚这样多好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ID 这样多好
<imtxc> jiero: 那用啥
<eexpress> 。。。你有偏见的，不是正常评价了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都只是活下来，没大赚，不受业界欢迎
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你看日本那些明星制作人，如果玩家像欧美游戏一样也有关卡设计权，他们还有饭吃么
<eexpress> 能拍成电影的，都是经典加人气。你想想。
<jiero> imtxc: 什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 命令行啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我不会，所以我就一直单网卡了
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧……
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<MeaCulpa> 老滚这种，故事只是交代个背景设定，情节你可以鸟，也可以不鸟，里面东西你可以自己建模导入
<MeaCulpa> jiero: nwn 更那个，官方关卡就像一个modder tutorial一样，没啥人玩
<jiero> imtxc: 我发现我的 w705 walkman手机待机一天5.5%电力哈。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 结果你还是去玩 second life吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 从技术上说，要做一个能让玩家参与设计的游戏，要比一个封闭的游戏难很多很多吧，这投入相差太大了
<eexpress> 有情节设计的，才说明设计者认真。你要是玩过古墓2，就知道里面的场景和情节设计得多吸引人。
<eexpress> 掺入，q3都可以啊。自己做地图。
<eexpress> 纯PK杀人
<jiero> eexpress: 单调了。
<eexpress> 就是
<jiero> eexpress: 用火箭打棒球
<jyf> jiero: 你说的是原始的那个 2d的吧 那个我也下过 无聊
<eexpress> 我喜欢exclussion plus模式的火箭筒。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 所谓情节，只是通过限制角色行动达到叙事的目的，官方情节如果好，自然好，但是何不开放接口让玩家也参与呢？
<eexpress> 无限弹药
<jiero> jyf: 我是2006年学英语期间玩那个，发现是美式英语哈
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 日本就没这样的游戏
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教：iceweasel 打不开 google ,chromium 可以打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451537 debian 7 ,iceweasel 已设置无代理上网，但还是打不开www.google.com.hk,chromium可以打开。终端 ping 域名有解析，使用ping出来的 ip 地址在iceweasel 上可以打开谷歌，域名就打不开。 有哪位老大知道这是啥问题么 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 yjwork — 2013-11-01 10:46
<eexpress> 不和没玩过古墓的，说情节了。 MeaCulpa lol
<jyf> jiero: 管他什么式英语 能交流就好
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 古墓那种不一样
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我主要是指rpg...
<jiero> jyf: 很多日常用语，不懂，用不上
<eexpress> rpg几乎不玩
<jiero> 所以直接忽略
<iMadper> eexpress: erst了解不?
<eexpress> 定视角，平面感。没意思。
<eexpress> 走来走去，磨时间
<jiero> eexpress: lemmings！
<jiero> eexpress: 你的描述让我想到了 lemmings！
<eexpress> ？
<eexpress> 我只是说rpg就这类
<eexpress> 我还不如玩塔防
<eexpress> 磨时间
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内比较流行美语，但是美看多了人们开始认识到美语不够高端大气，美剧里面还是字正腔圆的居多
<MeaCulpa> 还是FPS 简单粗暴..
<jiero> MeaCulpa: RTS粗暴啊。
<jiero> 加速到后来，每方每秒生产10个单位，每隔30秒一次对轰损每方300个单位
<MeaCulpa> jiero: RTS 没对抗性
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> jiero: RTS 缺乏对玩家的直接反馈啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你的小兵瞎了你会黑屏不？
<eexpress> rts 太混乱。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: FPS 所有计算和动作都在搞对抗中完成，多好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 拉远视角，战场就是一堆符号
<jyf> rts主要是电脑太混蛋了
<imtxc> 我玩过古墓，不知道是几了
<jyf> 而人的一心多用是有限度的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: no
<eexpress> imtxc: momo 7 8 9？
<jyf> 不能同时在几个地方指挥开打
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩，高手就牛逼在这里
<eexpress> gfrog: 呱
<imtxc> eexpress: 忘记了…… 最后好像是打一个蛇
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 但其实可以考虑让人类玩家编写或者是录制一些宏
<jiero> gfrog 青蛙好青蛙叫 cc eexpress
<gfrog> imtxc: 裤子试了？
<gfrog> jiero: ……
<eexpress> 。。龙吧？ imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 忘记了。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 试了，没找到卡啊
<eexpress> 蛇的，真不知道了。最新的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<eexpress> 最后的版本，我没玩
<imtxc> eexpress: 我09年玩的。。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 裤子试了？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 碰到开打就自动应用这些 然后人类玩家被知会 并且自己选择要不要干预  这样就可以支持大规模数量的对战了 到时候会很精彩啊
 * MeaCulpa  脑子不好使，并行处理能力差，玩游戏不行
<jiero> jyf: 自动开灯就是了
<iMadper> gfrog: 很合身.
<eexpress> 哦。那是龙。 imtxc
<iMadper> gfrog: 完美.
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 多谢~
<imtxc> iMadper: 没找到卡吧
<jiero> jyf: 虽然预设路线不可能太精准。
<eexpress> nnnd 蛇龙混杂。 imtxc
 * iMadper 听到这个消息, 蛋蛋和蛙蛙肯定很失望
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 缺乏直接压力啊，FPS的话别人几种你你的行动就会变化
<jiero> jyf 就当成自己是战略家
<gfrog> iMadper: 妈蛋，真奇怪了，我在国内买的裤子也没直接海淘合适
<jyf> jiero: 自动打开也有策略的啊 你像传统的rts 他内置的自动开打策略都被人研究透了 经常有人玩死你一队兵的情况
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么可能没变化。。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 在国内要么太长要么太肥
<iMadper> gfrog: 你不去试试看嘛?
<eexpress> jiero: rts的不追求最高境界，就没意思
<gfrog> iMadper: 试咩？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 什类型的游戏牛逼了都差不多
<iMadper> gfrog: 买之前试穿呀
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 自动与手动结合嘛 像sprint RTS这种引擎还可以第一人称操作一个单位 这个就更爽了
<jiero> eexpress: 还有追求修改境界的。。。
<eexpress> 不修改。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是FPS更直接一点
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么裤子
<iMadper> imtxc: 牛仔裤.
<iMadper> imtxc: 廉价牛仔裤
<gfrog> iMadper: 就是试不明白，国内码太少，只有M 、L之类
<eexpress> 青蛙裤
<jiero> jyf: 玩过springrts那个飞机mod么。专门空战。
<jiero> jyf: 单纯第一人称
<iMadper> gfrog: 国内的lee貌似也是34X32 这种标号的
<iMadper> gfrog: l m s 什么的太不靠谱了, 我有时候穿m, 有时候穿xl
<eexpress> spring纯卡机的
<jyf> jiero: 我玩过 TA mod 非常好 可以自己控制天上的 和地上的
<jyf> jiero: 就是地图好烂
<eexpress> 大场景，地图必须烂啊
<jyf> eexpress: 确实 我的16G ram都有时候卡住
<jiero> jyf: 做的好看的地图也就各个游戏的专属图。。。
<eexpress> 不分段渲染，必须卡
<jiero> jyf: 不支持多线程
<jiero> 必须卡
<jyf> 能像红警那样弄个随即生成地图才好玩
<imtxc> jyf: 赞一个你的蓝牙小键盘
<jyf> imtxc: 你手小 我用起来十分不好
<jiero> imtxc: 小手抓包包
<eexpress> 陷入。
<imtxc> jyf: 假装跟妹子一起用，轻松摸手
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 小的好处啊。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 摸手，感觉摸手那么麻烦么？
<jiero> imtxc: 想要摸就直接摸吗
<jyf> imtxc: 我没妹子 没这机会
<imtxc> jiero: 你摸，你也麻
<jiero> imtxc: 小时候就经常摸妹子的手。。。
<MeaCulpa> lee 是哪里的牌子，hk?
<jiero> imtxc: 同学的
<imtxc> 好吧
<jyf> jiero: 你干嘛要拆穿别人呢
<jiero> jyf: 。。。
 * jiero 到高中都可以被误认为女的。
<eexpress> 牛仔裤，不是越烂越有格调嘛。 gfrog 是不
<imtxc> jiero: 你就是传说中的男闺蜜？
<jiero> imtxc: 不是
<jiero> imtxc: 男闺蜜是 iMadper
<eexpress> jiero: .
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<imtxc> eexpress: 当然不是越烂
<jiero> imtxc: 我对感情事情一概不通，所以不可能当闺蜜
 * iMadper 踢开 imtxc 
<imtxc> iMadper: 马蛋。
 * jiero 反抱抱 iMadper
<eexpress> 露点这，露点那？ imtxc
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: mexico
<imtxc> eexpress: 重要的是纹路
<jiero> iMadper: 进口辣椒给酷胖
<eexpress> 有纹路的，都不高档吧。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 穿时间长，然后不洗，有了自己的纹路了，B格就高了
<eexpress> 。。。。
<psychologe> fxitx输入法,装了五笔,开启联想输入,当有联想候选词出现时,无法输入标点了,在设置中开启"联想模式禁用翻页"了也还是不行,请问要怎么样解决?
<iMadper> jiero: 胖叔比我有钱多了
<imtxc> 好像有个术语叫做 养牛？
<eexpress> 高端，没听过
<jiero> imtxc: 挤奶？
 * jiero 刚喝完一包牛奶
<imtxc> http://baike.baidu.com/view/3206798.htm
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 都市养牛人_百度百科
<eexpress> 。。。真蛋疼。。
<psychologe> fxitx输入法,装了五笔,开启联想输入,当有联想候选词出现时,无法输入标点了,在设置中开启"联想模式禁用翻页"了也还是不行,请问要怎么样解决?
<imtxc> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。我把所有牛仔裤都丢了，那种裤子真没用。
<eexpress> psychologe: 去论坛问。
<imtxc> jiero: 那你穿什么裤子
<eexpress> jiero: 可以维持蛋疼啊。
 * jiero 有10条裤子0条牛仔
<eexpress> 有用。 lol
<eexpress> olo
<jiero> imtxc: 运动的4条，休闲的3条，西裤3条。
<eexpress> 有钱的种。
<eexpress> jiero: 你有女性潜质
<jiero> 没关系，10条裤子给我买的只有1条。
<jiero> 其他的都是别人淘汰的
<eexpress> 天天出门前，搭配下？
<jiero> eexpress: 呃我出门干嘛
<imtxc> jiero: ……………………
 * eexpress 围观 jiero 妖娆的出门
<eexpress> 就3条裤子的路过。
<jiero> eexpress: 昨天见了高中同学，他盯了我半天。你没变样。。。
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 围观“盯”
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教关于双系统ubuntu启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451538 我装的是双系统win7在c盘ubuntu在f盘的ubuntu文件夹下面， 之前安装的xp和ubuntu双系统，后来我把xp换成了win7然后启动就进入不到ubuntu（启动没有选项）， 后来我在win7下用easybcd做了bcd修复，启动电脑有进入到ubuntu的选项，但是进入
<^k^> ─> 的是grub命令行， 另外我的win7下f盘里面的ubuntu文件夹有disks,indtall,winboot三个文件夹嗨哟一个uninstall-wubi.exe …
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫有50多件衣服，出门不得搭配啊
<imtxc> jiero: 而且你不出门，你同学来你家里叮你？
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> iMadper: 你被出墙了
<eexpress> 额，说反了。nnnnd
<jiero> imtxc: 那是去拿快递碰上，在家和在外我穿一样的。
<iMadper> .... ...
<imtxc> ......
<jiero> eexpress: 什么？
<jiero> eexpress: 每个人习惯不一样，那人喜欢盯
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 说来中国贩卖二手服装为非法
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 促进利用自然，促进服装和垃圾处理行业繁荣啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还有这么一说？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 衣服的产量逐年激增
<jiero> 争取破坏环境，以便与用钱治理，可有有花钱的名堂！
<jiero> imtxc: 50件衣服，但是我懒的晒衣服
<MeaCulpa> jiero: imtxc 据说为了公共卫生安全考虑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 应该是。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在很多衣服说明不能超过30度清洗。。。我晕啊。
<jiero> 夏天就超过30度了。泡点汗就完蛋的衣服么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 化纤越来越贱
<MeaCulpa> 体温都超过30...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 品牌溢价超标。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。是我错了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我错怪了，上面标的是30度。我以为是上限，结果是毫无意义的
<MeaCulpa> 唉国内衣服都好小
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你适合国外买啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 或者定制
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 薄的可以国外买，厚的就麻烦点
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内最傻的是衬衫
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 衬衫？觉得差不多啊。体恤觉得花纹很傻
<jiero> 本来就没什么人穿衬衫？
<eexpress> 国内衣服都好小.... 这强大的
<eexpress> 以后叫你巨胖算了
<jiero> eexpress: 。国内的袜子很小的说。很多袜子尺寸不合适
<jiero> eexpress: 适合45脚的袜子不多
<eexpress> 这倒是。你45?
<jiero> 不是。我42~44适应
<eexpress> 45的，不能当闺蜜啊
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 均码的，是都小了点点。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内的衬衫，胸围和肩膀够的话，肚子就鼓出来了
<MeaCulpa> jiero:都 不收腰
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 塞进裤子里很难看
<MeaCulpa> 肚子这里会突出来老大一块
<eexpress> 定制吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 衬衫我就穿过几次。。。
<MeaCulpa> 定制的不刷胶，不够挺
 * jiero 一直都是体恤和运动休闲。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我也很少穿了
<MeaCulpa> 就这最近的季节串串
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈你来了
<eexpress> 按照肩膀，我要穿xxl的，也是有点难买到
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 阿姨是宽肩膀啊。
<adam8157> happyaron: 有你妹子的长筒形包裹一件
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<eexpress> 话说，庄吉这牌子，还有没
<eexpress> MeaCulpa:
<adam8157> eexpress: 你xxl? 扯呢吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我就不明白了，国内的都觉得肚子要比上面大才正常...
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。Destine是你同事？
<eexpress> adam8157: 你这都不知道。
<adam8157> jiero: 她是社区的嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 确实。因为有鸡肉的少。
<eexpress> 几乎衣服都xxl
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。社区的也算工作人员啊。
<adam8157> eexpress: ... 我都只是l和xl
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 有没。庄吉，记得是上海牌子
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也不是肌肉啊，我现在肌肉也萎缩了，但是也太夸张了国内的比例
<iMadper> adam8157: erst 是acpi的东西?
<eexpress> 你是削肩膀啊。 adam8157
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实上下都桶的，国外的
<eexpress> 你是瘦子
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 瘦子一般是平肩膀吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没有颈部肌肉
<jiero> MeaCulpa eexpress 虎背龙腰。想起美国动画了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 也不一定，还要看锁骨角度
<eexpress> 蛋蛋是2头园。lol
<adam8157> iMadper: acpi一团乱, 我正在挣扎
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 锁骨没鸡肉怎么办？
<iMadper> adam8157: apei的东西你做吗?
<eexpress> 鸡肉
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 锁骨角度，颈部斜肌，肩关节韧带松弛度
<iMadper> adam8157: 快去读spec~ lol~
<adam8157> eexpress: 我不是削肩膀吧...
<eexpress> 有点
<jiero> adam8157: 和
<adam8157> iMadper: 我们组有两个BIOS & ACPI specialist, 遇到问题就问他们
<eexpress> 你能穿西装，衬起来不。 adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 我们组没有呀...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道怎么想的, 做uefi的就得会acpi..
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推薦下fish 2 （順便分享fish_prompt） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451539 很久以前用fish，後來轉回bash。 現在用了下 fish 2，感覺改善好多。 以前很多程序都帶bash和 zsh的tab補全，fish沒有，得自己寫，麻煩。現在`fish_update_completions` 可以自動根據 man 生成 tab補全。 新增的 auto suggestion 功能也很贊。 分享一
<^k^> ─> 下我的fish提示符，（是的，fish 2已經支持像 zsh 一樣的左右提示符了。） 左邊的保持簡潔，學習rc用 Code: …
<iMadper> adam8157: 我连uefi runtime service都没看全呢...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 国内的西装大概是日版的多，不适合肌肉发达的销肩膀，适合骨干的平肩？
<eexpress> 下午买衣服去
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我也有这个感觉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以一般都有领。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 所以啊。每次买衣服，一下午，都难买到。只有法国的啥牌子的，适合我
 * jiero 觉得国内无领的太少。卡死
<eexpress> 剪裁不同
<jiero> eexpress: 迪卡侬么。
<eexpress> 不记得。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Italian Cut
<jiero> eexpress: 所以就随意买个凑合算了
<jiero> eexpress: 直接定制
<eexpress> 以前，庄吉是定制的，后来没这店了
<jiero> eexpress: 你自己画个大图标ee
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> jiero: hmm
<adam8157> iMadper: 是需要acpi的, BIOS, EC, CSM, ACPI 全都得会...
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> adam8157: 哎... 差太多...
<eexpress> 现在穿的是leo。这啥牌子
<jiero> eexpress: 某假狮子
<eexpress> 狮子？
<jiero> eexpress: leo是狮子座
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内工地干活的都穿西装
<eexpress> 反正就这适合身材。
<huntxu> iMadper: adam8157 我的機器的python瘋了還是怎麽的。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: adam8157 socket.AF_INET=10 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对啊。统一啊。中国人要不通一。又没啥想法就彻底完蛋了
<huntxu> 連help(socket)裏面都這麽寫。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: gfrog ^^^
<iMadper> huntxu: 用python你还手写socket...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的第二条裤子到手了
<jyf> iMadper: 这有啥 看你干什么了
<jyf> android出了个新runtime
<jiero> adam8157: 招个全家福
<iMadper> adam8157: 真tmd快...
<adam8157> iMadper: kai sin
<eexpress> adam8157: 昨天看一个片子，里面有一个很像蛤蟆。
 * jiero 花了大钱租了vps。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你已经过了卖萌的年纪了
<adam8157> eexpress: "一个片子"
<eexpress> 。。不记得名
<eexpress> 贼像
 * jiero 以为“贼像蛤蟆”
<adam8157> eexpress: 日本的?
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> 啥高清台，不播放片名的
<eexpress> 。。。非日本。lol
<jiero> eexpress: 韩国队？
<eexpress> 国内的
<huntxu> iMadper: 應該是剛才誤操作弄傻它了，現在好了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 为什么hamo给我的印象属于啮齿类。
<eexpress> 豚鼠？
<jiero> eexpress: 可能是圆鼓鼓的脸和身材
<jiero> 与漫画形象比较温和
<jiero> 睡觉
<eexpress> 这样？ http://imagebin.org/275425
<eexpress> 这家伙
<huntxu> ...
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/275426
<eexpress> 这个才好看
<iMadper> huntxu: ..
<eexpress> huntxu: 难道你是hamo的avatar?
<adam8157> quote "Emacs 的 Emacs Lisp 开发支持真牛，不管调试功能还是文档集成都能到商业化IDE的水平，只要学上几年，可以解决很多其它编辑器不存在的问题……"
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^  哈哈
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<eexpress> adam8157: 额。有啥隐情？
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<adam8157> t440s没有了扩展坞支持.... 唉....
<adam8157> 不过貌似t440s的键盘手感很棒, 我感觉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 巧克力也爽？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 查了一下, 选配的, t440s也有带扩展坞的版本
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 另外手感比x230好些 键盘
<adam8157> 我自己感觉哈
<jiero> 哪个笨蛋设计的ctrl+W是关闭标签页。。。
<jiero> 哪个笨蛋设计的ctrl+W是关闭标签页。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: http://neo900.org/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Neo900
<onlylove> jiero: 一直都是吧？
<MeaCulpa> Fn 和Ctrl放一起才是杀器
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这个……左边和右边……每次都要先看看
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我习惯fn在右边
<MeaCulpa>  onlylove 我反正是怕了
<jiero> adam8157: 哇。。。怎么这么厚。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得tp的在左边
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 貌似很多日系的都喜欢放左边的样子
<jiero> adam8157: 原盒子。。。
 * jiero 的n900外部已经破损严重。。。
<stardiviner> Emacs error: Key sequence C-; C-; starts with non-prefix key C-; 这是怎么会事儿？
<jiero> stardiviner:  http://neo900.org/
<stardiviner> jiero: I opened it.
<jiero> adam8157: 话说你怎么得到消息的
<adam8157> jiero: hacker news
<jiero> 。。。彻底打乱了。我还是先不买手机了。。。
<jyf> jiero: 随便买个不就行了？红米狗你用了
<jiero> jyf: 现在有 n900 w705 Galaxy Nexus
<jiero> 还想买个firefox os 的。。。
<jyf> jiero: firefox os的不容错过 可以考虑先买这个
 * adam8157 求赠送 Nexus 5
<jiero> adam8157: 求赠送笔记本一台
 * jiero 的笔记本 $170 入手。已经不堪重负
 * jiero 需要一台价值￥1000的笔记本
<adam8157> jiero: 想把我妈的台式机淘汰 给她换个笔记本   虽然只用了两年...
<jiero> adam8157: 我爸的台式机已经用了8年了。
<jiero> 他的笔记本用了9年了
<jiero> adam8157: 你直接买个 ipad 给你妈就行了
<adam8157> jiero: 其实也行
<jiero> adam8157: 或者上触摸电视
<jiero> 一面墙大的触摸显示器+电脑
<jiero> adam8157: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDsQtwIwAg&url=%68%74%74%70%3a%2f%2f%77%77%77%2e%79%6f%75%74%75%62%65%2e%63%6f%6d%2f%77%61%74%63%68%3f%76%3d%36%56%30%6f%33%54%6a%42%32%54%77&ei=UCpzUpvpH9TJsQSP9YGYBA&usg=AFQjCNGV1Cji0PiMVSsdlfzfO-9dxiwILQ
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Fleet Commander
<jiero> adam8157:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V0o3TjB2Tw‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: Fleet Commander - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 这种东西绝对彰显你土豪本色
<adam8157> jiero: 把我卖了也买不起
<jiero> 怎么可能，通知kernel team
<onlylove> 为毛虚机里面的arch起不来……
 * jiero 去修电脑le
<onlylove> 过了grub就一片黑……
<onlylove> jiero: 修毛，扔了买新的
<gfrog> iMadper: 虽然是那么标，但是号码一般都不全啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 额，不知道，一般穿牛仔裤，能扮酷的地方还没烂，裤子就变开裆裤了……
<gfrog> huntxu: 二进制吧？ 10刚好是2，lol
<nopcall> emacs有个mode能让鼠标一直居中的 有人知道名字是什么么
<adam8157> gfrog: 你竟然回家了
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你竟然回家了
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<gfrog> adam8157: 少年我昨天说了的……
<adam8157> gfrog: 阿荣一会儿来偷你杯子, 我辅助
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 说了么... 我说你可以下周不来了, 然后你就没说啥啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟他说了下周啊…… 囧
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 没说啥就是默认了好嘛……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gt540m显卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451540 之前用ubuntu的时候，下载n卡官网上的驱动，提示不能在开启x windows 的情况下装吧，后来就失败了。最经想换centos，也遇到了显卡驱动的问题，看centos论坛有个哥们说他重新编译了内核，然后成功了，但是没详细说怎么弄。所以想问问各位大神，
<^k^> ─> 二代i5+gt540m的本要怎么装显卡的驱动呢？貌似有个什么bubblebee吧，用了感觉没啥区别。。 统计信息: 发表 …
<gfrog> adam8157: HR真是糊涂蛋啊。擦
<adam8157> gfrog: 啷个/
<happyaron> gfrog: 你那杯子在哪呢？
<gfrog> happyaron: 桌上
<happyaron> gfrog: ok
<happyaron> gfrog: 我下午去拿
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 给我发欢迎信，结果名字写错了。明显就是C&P过来的
<gfrog> adam8157: 还尼玛不如不写
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的合同封面也错过....
<adam8157> gfrog: 洋人识别拼音有困难啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 英国佬真是……
<happyaron> gfrog: 233
<gfrog> adam8157: 我特意给丫留了英文名好嘛。 而且再错丫也不能叫我Paul吧…… 妈蛋
<suiang> :-|
<adam8157> gfrog: 233!
<iMadper> adam8157: 汇率按多少算?
<iMadper> gfrog: 我忘了我的两条裤子多少刀了
<adam8157> iMadper: 裤子6.12 邮费6.2
<iMadper> adam8157: ok
<adam8157> iMadper: 看邮件
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 对
<adam8157> iMadper: 外加100块小费
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃给了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 当然...
<adam8157> 哈哈
<iMadper> adam8157: 当然给了还是当然没给?
<adam8157> 你猜
<iMadper> adam8157: 当然没给.
<iMadper> adam8157: 就算给了, 肯定也是别的钱, 不是消费
<iMadper> 小费
<iMadper> adam8157: 邮费多少?
<iMadper> adam8157: 总共
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的:47.99*0.8*6.12+41.4*0.2*6.2
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟你已经成了没事就转账玩儿的小伙伴了，擦，上周你打给我200+，我打回去500+，这都折腾个啥……
<adam8157> 你的自己算
<adam8157> gfrog: 我和hamo也是 =,=
<happyaron> g
<happyaron> gfrog: 你肉身在哪里？
<happyaron> gfrog: 大连撅着呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> happyaron: 跳出三界外 不在五行中
<gfrog> happyaron: 盛京
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 跳出三元桥，不在五环中。
<gfrog> happyaron: 贵新京昨天地震啦
<happyaron> gfrog: 听说了，好像问题不大的样子？
<iMadper> gfrog: msg给我你的转账地址
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道，震中在松源
<happyaron> gfrog: 要是那地方都震坏了，天朝就没几个安全的地方了……
<gfrog> iMadper: gtalk的邮箱
<gfrog> iMadper: 或者电话
<iMadper> gfrog: .
<happyaron> 吃饭去了，下午去拿东西。
<gfrog> happyaron: lol，新京毕竟当过都城啊，没事儿。
<freeflying> gfrog, 遇到猪一样的队友真无语啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是霓虹国人民要求高。你看棒子国人民就淡定多了。
<freeflying> happyaron, d-i真心弱爆了
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊，问题是没人重写……
 * freeflying 征靠谱猎头
<iMadper> gfrog: check your account plz.
<freeflying> gfrog, 你有macbook对吧
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 快用我大kickstart
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 我哪趁那高级货
<freeflying> gfrog,  准备家里搞个hackintosh
<happyaron> 黑苹果的意思么……
<freeflying> 是啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 话说你了解EMC存储么。
<gfrog> iMadper: 被取整是神马节奏……
<freeflying> happyaron, 穷屌哪有机会接触这么高级的玩意啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞这干嘛啊，mac mini多好
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 490+ 懒得输入小数了
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃送我个mac mini?
 * gfrog 之见过EMC的显示器
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 还是说我算错了?
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@ 叔儿乃出国肉背个回来就好嘛。
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道，没算。
<huntxu> gfrog: 你送我個mac pro
<freeflying> gfrog, 我是打算在我台式机上装个
<iMadper> gfrog: 那就当我没算错吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 我可以送你个苹果，洗好的还是
<iMadper> gfrog: 我也要吃!
<gfrog> iMadper: …… 好吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 你等fruit time就行
<iMadper> gfrog: 等不到了估计
<suiang> 还可以是咬一口的
<gfrog> freeflying: 略折腾。
<nyfair> freeflying: 老司机求带
<gfrog> iMadper: 纳尼？
<iMadper> gfrog: 11点/3点的零食已经经常没有了
<nyfair> gfrog: 阔咧
<iMadper> gfrog: 一周有一两天有零食
<gfrog> iMadper: 啧啧……
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王乃好
<gfrog> adam8157: ergomax确实很舒服，推荐
<jiero> gfrog你不叫paul 叫啥？
<gfrog> jiero: ……
<huntxu> jiero: 你睡醒了啊
 * jiero 亲亲hun
 * jiero 亲亲 huntxu
 * jiero 觉得狐狸好玩
 * huntxu 抵抗
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 抵抗失败
 * iMadper huntxu 被强吻
 * iMadper lol~
 * gfrog 啧啧，又到了基time了
 * jiero 煮热水
<huntxu> iMadper: 詛咒你口爆後被強迫舌吻
<iMadper> huntxu: 为什么你会有这种经历呢?
<iMadper> huntxu: 可怜的胡须叔
<huntxu> iMadper: 我沒有，我是在詛咒你
<iMadper> huntxu: 忘记过去吧, 胡须叔
<iMadper> huntxu: 只要你不说出来, 别人也不会主动提及此事的
<gfrog> huntxu: iMadper 被口爆么？
<iMadper> huntxu: 乖~
<iMadper> ...
<freeflying> huntxu, 我的ebtable删除了,ovs的行为还是很怪异
<freeflying> nyfair, 带啥
<huntxu> freeflying: 怪异在何處
<freeflying> huntxu, hypervirsor还是ping不到vm
<huntxu> freeflying: 好神奇 =。=
<huntxu> freeflying: 印象中我沒遇到過這種情況，感覺是不是它那個normal的功能出啥問題了
<huntxu> freeflying: 試試ovs-appctl fdb/flush清空了讓它重新學習吧
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个怎么删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451541 20131101.png以前本人使用过wine，后来就卸载了，结果留下了这个，怎么删除， 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-11-01 13:34
<freeflying> huntxu, ovs现在有没有靠谱的文档啊
<huntxu> freeflying: manpages
<huntxu> 寫的還算仔細，其他的就沒有了 lol
<freeflying> freeflying@cow:~$ sudo ovs-appctl ofproto/trace ovsbr0 in_port=2
<freeflying> Flow: metadata=0,in_port=2,vlan_tci=0x0000,dl_src=00:00:00:00:00:00,dl_dst=00:00:00:00:00:00,dl_type=0x0000
<freeflying> Rule: table=0 cookie=0 priority=0
<freeflying> OpenFlow actions=NORMAL
<freeflying> no input bundle, dropping
<huntxu> drop了? =.=
<freeflying> 默认居然这样
<huntxu> 不應該啊，你看看其他port是不是
<freeflying> 都是
<onlylove> http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%BE%C5%CA%AE%B9%B3%C8%A6%BF%AD_/pic/item/fa102910be096b634b97d4f40c338744eaf8ac6b.jpg?v=tbs
<huntxu> freeflying: 我這裏的是no learned MAC for destination, flooding，不過我的版本好低，1.9.3
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu JAVA 开发环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451542 我在 ubuntu 下载安装了 jdk 1.7 ，安装配置完成，输入java -version 正确打印版本信息，但我下载的linux的eclipse就是无法运行，下面的图片就是ubuntu提示的内容，我不知道哪里出问题了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiangximingong — 2013-11-01 13:45
<huntxu> freeflying: 晚點有空再研究下master的
<freeflying> huntxu, 奇怪
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃给openstack有补丁不？
<huntxu> gfrog: 木有
<freeflying> huntxu, 你还是在笔记本上用ovs?
<huntxu> gfrog: 我都沒摸過openstack
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧，momo
<huntxu> freeflying: 不是，開虛擬機用
<huntxu> freeflying: 不污染自己的機器 lol
<freeflying> lol
<suiang> 吃饭去鸟
<suiang> :-D
<suiang> :-O
<suiang> O:-)
<freeflying> iMadper|Reading, 推荐个靠谱的usb 3.0的硬盘盒
<iMadper|Reading> freeflying: 我只知道, 都用奥睿科的...
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 帮我问问, monotoic counter的low 32bit overflow的可能性大吗?
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 这是啥
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: freeflying eSata和USB 3.0哪个快？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 不知道啊
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: 不知道. 但是, esata有个问题是, esata不供电.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 恩，然后呢？你觉得转速不稳？
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: 所以, 你要同时接电和esata.
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: 我觉得麻烦....
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 我其实一直求带IDE的盒子
<iMadper|Reading> IDE....
<iMadper|Reading> 不能接受
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 老硬盘不知能否发挥余热...
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: ... 不知道... 安全吗?
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: 数据安全否? ide硬盘, 都得用了十年了把?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 恩...有个 210G的IDE硬盘
<MeaCulpa> s/210/320
<iMadper|Reading> mea
<MeaCulpa> 妖货吧
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: 赞.. 放电影吧... 放照片怕硬盘坏...
<MeaCulpa> .en
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你摸要人不
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 关于emacs的elpa的安装路径 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451543 刚来的，问个问题。我在办公室是用windows，上面也装emacs。现在Emacs 24可以使用软件管理包elpa了，它默认的安装路径是 C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\.emacs.d 但是我的Emacs是装在D盘的一个文件夹下的，一些自己的配置也在里面。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 好久没收到要人的list
 * nyfair 也有个320g的，求盒子推荐
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你C要人不
 * gfrog 我擦，laptop开了12个vm，外加俩lxc，卡成翔了。
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a7cb85c1jw1ea4ilb3swuj20fq0ci74w.jpg
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 看过了
<nyfair> gfrog: 晒内存可耻
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 哦，我把email屏蔽了，我看看
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: jandan的, 我都刷过了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 咱两换换?
<gfrog> nyfair: 卡成翔好嘛，哪有可晒的
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 你别跟破席学, 净发老图...
<nyfair> gfrog: 求送内存条
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ... 不换
<gfrog> nyfair: 有闲置DDR3 1G
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 擦
<nyfair> 洗发水越来越反人类了，求发行版推荐
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我晕啊，全部都是Internal
<freeflying> imtxc_away, ssd你啥时候要
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a7cb85c1jw1ea4ilb3swuj20fq0ci74w.jpg
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又不淡定了
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 我已经下单新的了
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在的内推居然是纯Internal
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 那没钱了啊
<nyfair> 求版权斗士帮我解答下，为什么mozilla用cisco的h264解码器就能不付钱，用ffmpeg的就要交？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 方便大家人员流动，给mgr刷xp么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 推荐你装电加热马桶垫
<freeflying> nyfair, cisco不是要免费这个了吗
<nyfair> 是啊，但很多h264解码器一直免费的啊
<gfrog> nyfair: cisco替丫交了
<nyfair> 比如巨硬自带的，ffmpeg，h264
<adam8157> nyfair: 因为cicso算了法律漏洞
<onlylove> nyfair: cisco付钱了
<nyfair> 巨硬也交了啊
<nyfair> 干嘛不用巨硬的
<adam8157> nyfair: h264的付费上限是650万$, cicso已经够了, 于是任意授权都是免费的了
<nyfair> 于是google收购on2彻底成了笑话了？
<onlylove> cisco那个好像默认只能是二进制的
<adam8157> nyfair: 正因为如此要去用预编译库 而不能用源码 cc onlylove
<jiero> nyfair:  好像是用户用了就要钱。
<jiero> nyfair: 不是用户，就不要钱
<nyfair> mpeg la的协议不是说个人用户不用交钱么
<jiero> nyfair: 那个在范围内么？
<gfrog> freeflying: glance这个渣渣，原来host被拖慢都是丫干的。cpu一直100%
<suiang> :-(|)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37041
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 思科宣布将发布H.264开源编解码器
<nyfair> 那换个话题，flash一直都带h264解码器，adobe也交钱了？
<onlylove> 根据思科和MPEG LA达成的专利授权，WebRTC可以免费使用H.264编解码器。
<freeflying> gfrog, cgroup限制下好了
<onlylove> 专利授权费由思科支付，第三方可免费下载和使用该二进制模块。
<gfrog> freeflying: kvm也能用cgroup限制么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 在host上做？
<nyfair> 为什么flash不受待见，flash的binary比html5那堆东西轻便多了
<gfrog> nyfair: 垄断嘛。大家看adobe垄断不爽
<onlylove> nyfair: flash在ff上的实现可以把浏览器直接freeze
<freeflying> gfrog, 我影响是可以的
<onlylove> nyfair: 特别是linux上的flash实现
<freeflying> gfrog, 对了,你现在是用libvirt还是直接跑的 qemu呢
<gfrog> freeflying: yep
<gfrog> freeflying: 配置好maas那个power type了，基本跟玩儿physical box一样了，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 那你还是用的libvirt了
<nyfair> http://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/riobard/19604642
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 知乎专栏
<nyfair> gfrog: onlylove: 难道html5就不是垄断了？还不是那些公司自己的利益问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没说html5垄断，html4一样垄断，问题在于，linux上的flash不能用烂来形容了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用GRUB24DOS引导硬盘上ubuntukylin.iso出现以下问题 请大家帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451544 我之前安装了XP系统想装一个ubuntukylin 我就装了个GRUB2XP 把iso放到了C盘根目录 进Grub2后输入以下代码： insmod ntfs loopback loop (hd0,1)/ubuntukylin.iso set root=(loop) linux /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu
<^k^> ─> kylin.iso erro: invalid magic number 就卡到这怎么也进行不下去了 请大家帮帮忙 看看我出现了什么问题 统计信息: …
<nyfair> onlylove: linux的desktop不是可以忽略不计的么
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: 人鸡合一?
<roadman_1> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roadman_1: 原来人鸡分离了
<iMadper|Reading> roadman_1: ...
<iMadper|Reading> roadman_1: 依赖monotonic里面的持久的数值, 靠谱吗?
<iMadper|Reading> roadman_1: monotonic counter里面的
 * jiero 接到陌生女人的电话。。。
 * jiero 记不住了。。。
<jiero> 靠。。。
 * jiero 不明白。我分不清楚为什么。。。
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: roadman_1 是hamo>
<iMadper|Reading> ?
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 我猜是
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: ... ...
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 呵呵就是他
<nyfair> roadman_1: 哇，hamo好久不见好想你啊
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 你已经验明正身了?
<adam8157> nyfair: 他在搬箱子, 我说你想他, 他脸红了
 * huntxu 圍觀女王推倒 hamo
<huntxu> 蛤蟆
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Android异步加载数据库和多线程编程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451547 异步加载数据库和多线程编程是提高用户体验的最佳途径（当然也要在合适的情况下），这里给出的是在Android里使用LoadManger实现异步加载数据库和AsynTaskc以及Handler和Message完成在Android下的多线程应用。 视频教程主要内容有：
<^k^> ─> 01-LoaderManager的使用(1) 02-LoaderManager的使用(2) 01-AsyncTask异步任务介绍(1) 02-AsyTask异步任务介绍(2) 03-Handler和 …
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 apt怎么看一个pkg的依赖链？ 就是递归查一个包依赖包的依赖
<adam8157> apt-cache rdepends
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个没有递归
<adam8157> 递归...
<roadman_1> adam8157: iMadper|Reading nyfair 别闹，忙着呢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教关于三星3D显示器S23A950D和Geforce405显卡的120Hz刷新率的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451548 Ubuntu13.10，Nvidia Geforce405显卡，三星的S23A950D显示器，官方号称宣称真正120Hz，通过HDMI 1.4的线连接。 驱动选择Ubuntu在软件和更新->附件驱动中推荐的闭源驱动：Using NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and V
<^k^> ─> DPAU library from nvidia-319(专有, tested) 在NIVIDA X Sserver Settings的图形界面中设置，显示器的分辨率和刷新率都是a …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC 12.0 RC3 不能用论坛里的插件看网络视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451549 我现在使用的是XBMC 12.0 RC3，请问现有的网络视频插件适合这个版本嘛？为什么我在以前的版本上能用论坛里的那个插件看网络视频，现在这个就不行了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2013-11-01 15:06
<freeflying> gfrog, 我記得有 另外一個東西可以搞
<gfrog> freeflying: 球讲解……
<freeflying> gfrog, 不記得了, 問問  happyaron
<gfrog> freeflying: apt/dpkg也是跟yum/rpm一样乱糟糟的utils一大堆嘛，lol
 * jyf 对正则还需要继续增强理解
<freeflying> gfrog, 奇怪嗎
<gfrog> freeflying: 我一直以为debian党对yum有个repoquery很鄙视呢。 lol
<freeflying> hamo,
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<freeflying> adam8157, 余额包还靠谱不
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃竟然专挑我不在office的时候去，啧啧。
<adam8157> freeflying: 可以啊, 不过钱多买它比较亏 (我没买
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 我就是前些天往外借钱的时候放那了几天
<gfrog> freeflying: 我扔里了几百块（其实就是 adam8157 和 iMadper|Reading 的裤子钱），每天利润一毛儿
<hamo> adam8157: 已经看不上余额宝了
<adam8157> hamo: 那你买啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<freeflying> adam8157, 有啥靠谱的基金或者别的推荐不
<freeflying> adam8157, 放个万把在余额宝还好吧
<gorobot_hamo_> adam8157真壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 基金不靠谱, 前段时间那些明星基金现在已然在哭了
<adam8157> f
<MeaCulpa> 各位豪，都有闲钱啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说"钱多买它比较亏"
<gfrog> gorobot_hamo_: 人基合一了？
<iMadper|Reading> gorobot_hamo_: 你只是卖萌吗?
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 走, hangout去
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？！
<adam8157> freeflying: 万把块买啥都没意思
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，不怕了， adam8157 hangout无能，lol
 * adam8157 没有客户端之前只能抵制hangouts
<georgetso> 中午好！
 * iMadper|Reading 放了两千到余额宝...
<iMadper|Reading> georgetso: 早上好
<gfrog> georgetso: 晚上好
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 壕...我银行卡里只有6百多...
<georgetso> vsftpd 哪位仁兄会设置？
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper|Reading 卖萌可耻
 * gfrog 难怪我老板每次都说 $localtime 好， lol
<georgetso> 我想搭建一个匿名有读写权限的ftp服务器，试验了半天没成功
 * hamo 有没有人跳出来跟我一块写golang啊？
<gfrog> hamo: 过来写juju吧
<hamo> gfrog: ...名字差评
<gfrog> hamo: 叫jiji就符合你的口味了是吧……
<adam8157> gfrog: 他喜欢juji
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: juji?
<gfrog> adam8157: 受带丝
<MeaCulpa> 不是有个姓古的牛人么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 10万以内你就直接余额宝就好了
<MeaCulpa> 有闲钱啊
<hamo> freeflying: 为啥不去买现金宝？
<hamo> freeflying: 99fund
<hamo> freeflying: 收益贼拉高
<iMadper|Reading> 百赚呀 ha
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: ^^
 * gfrog 擦，代理不给力，hangout无能
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 乃前东家的
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 白赚是垃圾，我被他坑了
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 坚决不买
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: lol~ 艳红把你怎么了嘛?~
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 没抢到所谓的创始的宝箱啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 自家的都不搞啊
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 不知道..
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不搞，不看好百度搞理财
<gfrog> hamo: 不看好百度搞软件。
<hamo> gfrog: 我觉得百度就是扶不起来
<gfrog> hamo: 艳红去养猪可能不错。
<hamo> gfrog: 最近搞什么砸什么
<MeaCulpa> 艳红从政吧
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 乃们都不hangout了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没有客户端, 讨厌不停的check....
<shellcoder> exit
<shellcoder> exit
<IceChina> 则
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog freeflying 用pidgin切一下就看到, web gmail要切两下
<IceChina> 怎样设置隐身衣？
<hamo> adam8157: 你用chrome么？
<hamo> adam8157: chrome有hangout的插件
<adam8157> hamo: 没有google+账户用不了那个插件
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: drivers/firmware/google/gsmi.c   我擦, 头一次见
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<iMadper|Reading> IceChina: ask one from #freenode
<adam8157> hamo: 这种设定 不开心啊
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 你最近怎么折腾开pstore了？
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 没有呀
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: pstore是啥?
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: ...
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 那你发到LKML的Patch。。。
 * jiero 还是忍不住好奇。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 hamo
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 不是我
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 不是你？
<hamo> jiero: momo
<MeaCulpa> hamo: hangout真挺傻
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不过只要它xmpp 还在
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 我都不知道pstore是啥... 你觉得会是我发的?
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 居然还有人用跟你一样的名字？
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 不知道, 我没订阅lkml, 不清楚
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 也叫iMadper?
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: pstore干嘛的呀?
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 这个不是你？ cxie@redhat.com
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog ^^^来揭穿他
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 真不是我
<adam8157> hamo: 他害怕了, 被默默地注视
<gfrog> hamo: 嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: nnnnd, 你丫认出我来了, 不知道帮我ack一下!
<adam8157> http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/24751/is-there-a-way-to-join-google-hangouts-without-a-google-account
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Is there a way to join Google Hangouts without a Google+ account? - Web Applications Stack Exchange
<adam8157> 渣hangouts
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 不是maintainer级别的, 随随便便ack会被嘲笑
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: Ack
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: seiji就帮忙ack了... 貌似他也不是这个级别的...
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 或者帮我review一下, 或者tested-by一下也好呀
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: hamo: 你们这些人, 一点儿忙都不帮
<jiero> 。什么时候这里成了 内核开发者集会了。。。
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: Luguo-by: adam
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 回邮件去啊, luguo也行
 * iMadper|Reading 不知道你是撸过还是路过...
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: Weiguan-by: gfrog
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 又给我3块钱干毛线？
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 刚把支付宝凑整……
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 貌似我刚才算错了
<suiang> 给你买糖吃
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: ……
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 现在应该对了吧... 应该对了吧... 应该对吧...
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 你不说我也不知道，lol。我都没算
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 你要知道, 我又不是 hamo
<suiang> ;-)
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: ?
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 怎么能占你便宜呢?
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 帮我去ack呀!
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 妈蛋， hamo 也不能随便占我便宜好吧。
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 只能我占他的。lol
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 今晚发patch, 你还有 adam8157 都去帮我ack!
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 赞!
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 我没定main list
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 我cc你呀
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 这都不叫事
<adam8157> hamo: 你总是被黑
 * hamo 没人愿意出来一起写gorobot?
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac888309
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 2ch：【速报】你们赶紧去！SOD在招募童贞哦！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Android存储数据和文件、对话框介绍、通知的使用以及菜单的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451552 Android是一种基于Linux的自由及开放源代码的操作系统，主要使用于移动设备，如智能手机和平板电脑，由Google公司和开放手机联盟领导及开发。尚未有统一中文名称，中国大陆地区较多人使用“安
 * nyfair 没人愿意出来一起写小黄油？
 * gfrog 有没有人愿意出来重写一写juju
<freeflying> gfrog, hamo
<hamo> 。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 别推辞啦
<hamo> gfrog: 说了名字差评...据说juju是粤语小伙伴的意思.. cc freeflying
<freeflying> hamo, 那是jiji
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 小黄油是啥?
<hamo> freeflying: jiji是汉语的吧。。。
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 有意思我就参加
<nyfair> iMadper|Reading: e.g. demon master chris
<freeflying> iMadper|Reading, 你不收我的ssd?
<iMadper|Reading> freeflying: 我有ssd了呀
<nyfair> iMadper|Reading: 以盈利为目的，肯定不开源，你先想清楚
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 呃, 用啥写?
<hamo> nyfair: 干嘛的？
<nyfair> iMadper|Reading: rpgmaker
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 开源关我鸟事
<gfrog> freeflying: 原来glance把kernel搞死了，我说cpu一直满载
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 闻所未闻...
<hamo> nyfair: 你要写游戏啊？
<nyfair> iMadper|Reading: 因为这个channel有很多不开源不舒服斯基
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice里，独立章节的页脚如何设置从1开始的页码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451553 如果说，我有个章节是附录。我希望从附录开始的页面，页脚从1开始计数。 统计信息: 发表于 由 曹图沃 — 2013-11-01 15:58
<freeflying> gfrog, 这么逆天
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 他们那是病.
<gfrog> freeflying: 没细看calltrace，重启了看看
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 听都没听说过rpgmaker, 写不了
<gfrog> huntxu: 广东人快来辟谣，juju在粤语里是嘛意思？
<nyfair> iMadper|Reading: 那换个，ren'py
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: python? 我也不用... ...
<gorobot_hamo_> test
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_:点点点.  16:02 
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，即使重启了， glance-registry 还是吃掉了100%的cpu，这个变态货
<hamo> gfrog: glance-registry这啥gaoji东西？
<gfrog> hamo: 字面理解
<nyfair> iMadper|Reading: 那从头开始写引擎吧
<iMadper|Reading> nyfair: 那还是ren'py靠谱点儿
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 陷入了ACPI Spec的汪洋大海, 于是我决定还是bisect了
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 今天把uefi的runtime service看完了. 有些问题不知道去哪儿问呢还
<eexpress> hamo: 可爱的蛤蟆来了
<eexpress> momo hamo
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: acpi的东西又多又乱
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 乃真可怜
<hamo> eexpress: momo 神...
<eexpress> hamo: 今天还提到你，果然出现了
<hamo> ./query gorobot_hamo_
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> ./query hamo
 * gfrog bot吃这种命令？
<gfrog> 么反映啊
<iMadper|Reading> ./query gorobot_hamo_
<gfrog> ./query gorobot_hamo_
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 这个其实不是bot, 就是 hamo 用另外一个客户端挂机
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • debian 7 gnome-shell-extensions 安装之后还是没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451556 在ubuntu换到win7之后，还是不愿意在win系，遂选择转到debian。几番折腾之后把驱动都整好了，但是觉得gnome shell的默认窗口好难看，就想着装点其他的主题。 1.google了老久，都说要装gnome-shell-extensions还有user theme扩
<^k^> ─> 展，可是我在新立得管理里装了extensions之后，tweak-tool里shell扩展还是空白，shell主题也还是感叹号～ 然后 …
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 原来如此
<gorobot_hamo_> 有你们的好处就是调试好方便...
<freeflying> nnd,暖气有问题
 * adam8157 怀念rh的kernel, 我司的不是原地编译, 太麻烦
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 什么叫做原地编译?
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 要不你回rh来吧. 我们这边开发效率太低... upstream的话, MJG最近开发好慢...
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 我司的会先复制到一个build目录再编译....
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: 哦... ...
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: 能力不足... 贵司看不上
<iMadper|Reading> adam8157: ... 胡说...
<eexpress> 关键是没女上司了。 iMadper|Reading
<iMadper|Reading> eexpress: ....
<railly> vim的映射必须是映射一个键么？
<railly>  iab \leftp \left [ \begin{array}{}^[o\end{array} \right\]^[ko^[k$li    这个缩写定义错在哪儿了？
<railly> 有人有空帮我看下么
<freeflying> gfrog, https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2?id=nexus_5_black_32gb
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: 取标题 403 Forbidden
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃要送我嘛？ lol
 * iMadper|Reading emacs用户多多少少都会写两句elisp, vim用户基本不太会写vim脚本...
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 我会写
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 赞!
<hamo> iMadper|Reading: 我不会写
<iMadper|Reading> hamo: 赞!
<adam8157> railly: 我映射了一个组合键, 但是现在忙
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: 44800日元
<gfrog> iMadper|Reading: 直接套python解释器
<iMadper|Reading> gfrog: ...
<railly> iMadper|Reading: 你是暗示我去用emacs么？
 * MeaCulpa iMadper|Reading Emacs用户不得不要会写elisp, Vim用户根本不用写vimscript
<iMadper|Reading> railly: 不是呀.
<iMadper|Reading> railly: 我只是单纯的陈述一个事实.
<hamo> gfrog: 你那个存贷合一有额度没？
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: 对, vim用户大家的习惯都差不多
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 吃猪肉的不需要学会猪叫。养猪的也许要
<gfrog> hamo: 18k好像
<hamo> gfrog: 金？
<gfrog> hamo: 不知道啊，看着不像
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 不，vim是编辑器，emacs是OS, 对编辑器的习惯人类都差不多，对OS就多样了
<iMadper|Reading> MeaCulpa: 应该这么说, 吃猪肉不一定要会自己做. 但是口味比较怪的人, 就需要了
<hamo> gfrog: 哪办的？
<gfrog> hamo: 光大嘛
<hamo> gfrog: 北京能办0额度的不？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 我想问一下大家。先安装13.10后，再安装win7是不是就会覆盖grub？有办法修复吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451557 我想问一下大家。先安装13.10后，再安装win7是不是就会覆盖grub？有办法修复吗？ 现在硬盘有个实现分好的250gb分区，我怕安装好win7后，grub没了。 我的ubuntu 13.10是uefi装的。所以还
<^k^> ─> 有个200mb的efi分区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-01 16:32
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Reading: 口味再怪也只是烹饪，不需要学猪叫
 * gfrog 哦，光大这个二逼，审卡的时候打电话来问你妈贵姓。
<gfrog> hamo: 能啊，到时候电话过来跟你确认信息，你说你就要0额度就完了。
<hamo> gfrog: 这个是准贷是吧？
<gfrog> hamo: 不过弄0额度的干毛线
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ....
<hamo> gfrog: 转账啊
<gfrog> hamo: 擦，知道准贷是啥嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 知道啊，就是没有免息期嘛
<gfrog> hamo: 你不刷就是了，溢缴款一样免费
<hamo> gfrog: 你这个卡里面的贷记账户不是准贷？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 准贷是中国特色，你可以认为没有免息期
<gfrog> hamo: 必须是正规信用卡
<gfrog> hamo: 单卡，双卡号
<hamo> gfrog: 我还在纠结要不要搞一个...
<adam8157> 啥是准贷?
<hamo> gfrog: 虽然我有南洋商业银行的...全球免费
<gfrog> hamo: 转账用手银，拿信用卡多麻烦
 * MeaCulpa 为啥有人要办准贷记卡这种妖货？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 大多数情况下应该都是被忽悠了
<hamo> gfrog: 我是想霸王取
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我想也是
<adam8157> 啥是准贷? hamo
<gfrog> hamo: 我有兴业，取款无压力
<hamo> adam8157: 没有免息期啊。。。认真看Log
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 刚才说了
<MeaCulpa> 为啥要取款...
<hamo> gfrog: 兴业也可以霸王取？
 * MeaCulpa 难道是为了早上吃煎饼可以刷卡？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以借 但是不能免费借? gfrog
<gfrog> hamo: 有兴业银行的省就可以，前三笔免费
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 对，就是第二天就开始记利息
<adam8157> hamo: 那为啥要办?
 * MeaCulpa 为啥有人把钱存法国人机构...
<hamo> gfrog: 本行异地免费啊，我想要任意银联都免费的
 * MeaCulpa 生活中能绕开法国人就绕开
<hamo> adam8157: 那个卡的借记账户可以霸王取
<gfrog> hamo: 任意ATM任意取
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 路边高利贷都比这个方便
<adam8157> wow...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我是想要那个卡的借记账户
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那你不会半个借记卡？
<gfrog> hamo: 光大没意思
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 要啥就办啥咯
<MeaCulpa> 何必糅到一起...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 没有多少借记卡可以霸王取的
<gfrog> hamo: 我都扔一边了，今年是准备拿出来刷三次免年费，让你看见了
<hamo> gfrog: 现在还能办到万里行不？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你为啥要霸王取，我不理解....
<gfrog> hamo: 早取消了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 家里小地方，没这么gaoji的银行卡
<freeflying> kao, 我就只有建行的卡
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那就用借记卡啊，霸王的恶毒那么小...
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以试试商场里摆摊的以卡办卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有些小银行，民生广发啥的，发卡都很容易
<yil> hi, 有人知道怎么从 systemtap 的内嵌
<yil> c 代码直接访问函数局部变量么？
<hamo> freeflying: 欧美汇这里有摆摊招行的
 * adam8157 胜利就在前方 Bisecting: 43 revisions left to test after this (roughly 6 steps)
<freeflying> hamo, 上回在招行申请了个, 他们还给我打电话确认了,最后还是没办给我
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧，他们以为你无业游民啊土豪
<freeflying> hamo, 可不就是无业游民呢吗
<hamo> freeflying: 你是化装成无业游民的土豪啊
<adam8157> hamo: 四大行有啥霸王取的借记卡么?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 据说有个中行的贵宾理财卡
<hamo> adam8157: 然后就是工行有个本行霸王取的
 * MeaCulpa 都是贡献利息的主啊，你们这些人钱太多...
<adam8157> hamo: 感觉缺个四大行的卡
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 例如薅不了超级网银的羊毛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 四大行都不咋的，差不多的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 交行吧，汇丰搞起的，西方化一点
 * MeaCulpa 哦，交行不算四大...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 交行算5大啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 哦，那交行还行的我估计，我有同学在卡中心做PM
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我穷，招行允许部分购汇，所以我必须招行
 * adam8157 除开医保存折不算, 只有小昭的借记卡和信用卡
<MeaCulpa> 4大行统统要求全额购汇，用不起
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 洋气
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我美元还不起全额
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以没法用四大
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 欧美的生活方式 洋气
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所有美元交易全部走小昭
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 魔都洋气
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你也可以来洋气一下啊，时装周？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不都过去了么
<gfrog> adam8157: 您这种档次的必然要办金葵花啊，
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 秋冬过了，再来春夏
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋肯定是黑金啊
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 就普通金卡
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 昨天中午又去吃那汉堡...
<gfrog> adam8157: 金葵花吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 没事可以去小招门店喝茶
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 边上的都吃不起，就那个了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 话说那顿汉堡被cover了 嘘~
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 邮件服务器，能收不能发的问题，ubuntu server 12.04+LAMP+postfix+roundcube http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451558 我是初学者，希望知道原因的朋友帮忙解答，非常感谢 环境： ubuntu server 12.04.3 lts LAMP postfix courier-pop courier-imap roundcube domain:mydomain.com 过程： 按照WIKI教程http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=UbuntuH
<^k^> ─> elp:PostfixBasicSetupHowto/zh&variant=zh-cn安装完成 系统中有用户testa和testb 问题描述： 1、用testa可以登录到roundcube …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我次奥！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 早知道我就Chocco Smoothie
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 强忍住的，害得我昨天还去温习
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以后哥带你去高端的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也不要意思太狠的嘛, 也就这了, 虽然原则上可以double
<MeaCulpa> 下次换Grass-feed 牛肉，Grueye Cheese, 秋葵
<adam8157> ....
<MeaCulpa> Smooth里面加Rum
<MeaCulpa> Smoothie
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 秋葵, 西安上学的时候一直想去吃
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 壕们你们在说神马？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有一家号称魔都排名前五的汉堡店我和lp去过几次
<adam8157> gfrog: 在说饭馆... 上次酷啪啪带我各种开眼界
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说，山葵，你去宝岛可以试试看有用正宗山葵的日式料理
<CyrusYzGTt> ..f20又跳票了，， 2013-12-17
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上次只是浦东打工区的高级食堂而已...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啥又, f19就没跳
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 19就没跳
<MeaCulpa> F 跳了who care...
<MeaCulpa> 小白鼠不在乎的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f20 本来已经跳 12-03 ,,现在变成 12-17
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: f20是rhel7的base, 不能不在乎...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157 gfrog .知道，我现在就在用f19
<gfrog> adam8157: 错
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: rhel7.... 我这里已经有2轮RHEL7 的POWER image
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 19
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我猜快beta了呢。
 * gfrog 拿不到RHEL7的T-shirt了，不开心
<adam8157> gfrog: 记错了可能
 * MeaCulpa 手头的工作站还在跑这个: Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5.1 (Tikanga)
<gfrog> adam8157: 版本号都定完了，20已经没关系了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: cool
 * MeaCulpa 看着不爽自己拿root乱装包搞乱之
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这机器我都是自己make install的...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 估计包管理是彻底废了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 变gentoo了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 以后谁接手惨了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 也没的更新了。
<MeaCulpa> 也是...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 直接升到5.10一定会死的很惨。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 虽然rhel支持这么升级，不过中间还是有几次大修改
<MeaCulpa> ssl python awk sed zsh ksh tcl 都是我手动弄了...看都没看就直接默认路径装
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我怀疑有些系统脚本跑步起来了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 又把juju干掉重新做了，擦的。
<hamo> gfrog: 你把你的juju干掉了？
<gfrog> hamo: ……
 * gfrog adam8157 赶快收了 hamo 这妖货吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你爲什麽不幫阿當破除
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那個纔是阿當想要的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我把他扔在高端大气上档次的地方让他自己发展了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: XD
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我没找到地方停车，其实很想领略一下上海时装周的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 老实说我也没比他多去几次那地方...小时候倒马桶常去
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我下了车就甩了 MeaCulpa 去看洋妞了, 一条街 全是
<gebjgd> adam8157: 年輕人有前途
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是啊，一大把
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你应该闪进石库门喝一杯的
<adam8157> 来个版主移动一下帖子  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=450538
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看了看, 人太多 没空座儿啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 倒是很想喝一杯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，时装周...
<adam8157> ^k^: 帮忙把这个帖子移到技术板块? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=450538
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这种属于热闹型高端，已经到一个境界了，也是百姓可以见到的最高境界了，再上去就有私密性，不是一般人玩的了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 魔都的好处就是百姓偶尔咬咬牙可以进去体验下
<freeflying> adam8157, 移了
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜版主
 * MeaCulpa 收拾
<MeaCulpa_Weekend> 准备撤
<adam8157> freeflying: 应该是"内核及嵌入式开发"板块吧 =,=
<adam8157> 貌似并没有一个general的develop板块
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/258825.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ [组图]谷歌董事长施密特再访华：首次逛中关村卖场_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> iMadper|Reading: http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Dhm77tYT/UmWMy.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying apt怎么看另外一个版本的包的log？ 例如我在saucy里面看raring的qemu-kvm的log？
<adam8157> gfrog: apt-get changelog qemu-kvm
<gfrog> adam8157: 看不到上个版本的，只从saucy这开始了
<adam8157> gfrog: -t raring
<adam8157> gfrog: 如果你有raring的repo的话
<adam8157> gfrog: 再不行就packages.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (@ ubuntu.com)
<freeflying> adam8157, changelog.Debian.gz里有近期的
 * hamo golang的这个调度太坑了...
<mraandtux> 我已经把所有由QKYQ和OYAU/Ojfsz/Mivok/Gaou/Okaiv等马甲号的帖子基本合并到该帖：https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=399814
<^k^> mraandtux ⇪ ti: QKYQ/OYAU/Ojfsz/Mivok/Gaou/Okaiv等系列马甲综合帖 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然还木走
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在麦记人太多
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要做甚？
<adam8157> gfrog: 麦辣鸡翅套餐! 两个腿两个翅一份薯条一杯可乐!
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦……
<gfrog> adam8157: 买个开心乐园餐吧，拿了小黄人送我
<adam8157> gfrog: 丢不起那个人
<hamo> adam8157: 我也要小黄人
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，这有啥好丢人的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我次次去麦记都拿优惠券呢还
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都是超值午餐 超值晚餐 优惠券何用?
<gfrog> adam8157: 买鸡翅
<lainme> adam8157: 儿童套餐多好
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在全天超值套餐了
<adam8157> lainme: =,=
<adam8157> gfrog: 麦记真良心!
<gfrog> adam8157: 叫肯大爷逼的
<adam8157> lainme: 老师好
<gfrog> adam8157: 这周末release party
<gfrog> hamo: ^
<hamo> gfrog: 去不了...
<gfrog> hamo: 说不定能见到乃的好机油dzhu呢
<hamo> gfrog: 那也去不了啊...
<hamo> 要是周日就能去了...
<adam8157> hamo: 明天你干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 搞基...
<gfrog> hamo: 还有比见机油更重要的事儿？！
<hamo> gfrog: 对啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 有贴纸的话帮我薅点儿回来哈
<hamo> adam8157: 我不要贴纸
<hamo> adam8157: 带点礼品回来就行了
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 我不一定去.....
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 这附近哪有拉卡拉啊？
<gfrog> hamo: 你要干甚？
<hamo> gfrog: 还信用卡啊
<gfrog> hamo: 手银转账啊
<gfrog> hamo: 秒到
<adam8157> hamo: 想不起来, 但是貌似经常见
<gfrog> hamo: 711 cc adam8157
<hamo> gfrog: 711有？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有? 我没注意... 据说那个711附近信号不好
<adam8157> hamo: 你不是有拉卡啦么!
<gfrog> hamo: http://map.lakala.com/
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 网点地图
<hamo> adam8157: 实体的有积分
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog 这附近有个快客？
<adam8157> hamo: 借记卡积分?
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 确实那天在民生银行看到了。不过估计现在进不去了，丫的拉卡拉被扔在大厅里了
<gfrog> hamo: 我知道有个快客在长远天地
<adam8157> hamo: 借记卡积分?
<hamo> adam8157: .
<hamo> gfrog: 长远天地在哪？
<adam8157> hamo: 融科楼下有, 我原来小区门口也有
<gfrog> hamo: 苏州街
<gfrog> 地址：海淀区海淀大街34号一层1号
<gfrog> 电话：010-62557215
<hamo> 好吧...
<gfrog> hamo: ^
<gfrog> hamo: 这有，在鼎好那
<hamo> gfrog: 对，貌似就这个就有拉卡拉
<adam8157> hamo <-- 薅羊毛高手
<gfrog> hamo: 乃的nick该重组下， 叫haom cc adam8157
 * hamo 走了走了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我才看懂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • rhythmbox依赖出问题，应该怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451560 beckharuo@ubuntu:~$ su root 密码： root@ubuntu:/home/beckharuo# apt-get autoremove 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您也许需要运行“apt-get -f install”来修正上面的错误。 下列软件包有未满足的
<^k^> ─> 依赖关系： gir1.2-rb-3.0 : 依赖: librhythmbox-core8 (>= 3.0.1) 但是它还没有被安装 rhythmbox : 依赖: librhythmbox-core8 ( …
<t7xc> airead hello
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在幹嘛
<AmBrook> 请问各位大神怎么安装qq
<jusss> AmBrook: vbox
<AmBrook> jusss, vbox 是啥
<gebjgd> AmBrook: webqq
<AmBrook> 不好用啊，我想视频聊天啊
<gebjgd> AmBrook: 視頻裸聊必須用skype
<jusss> AmBrook: oracle的vbox
 * AmBrook 没有qq没办法啊，刚装了ubuntu，啥也不会啊
<abinex> 用webQQ
<AmBrook> 对方只有qq没有skype啊
<gebjgd> AmBrook: 安裝
<abinex> 用webQQ就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. opera 账户，貌似要关闭了，，
<abinex> 装个猫猫
<jusss> 明天可能是大学生活的最后一节课了，艾
<abinex> Opera新推出的平板浏览器不错
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: opera估计快挂了
<abinex> 完全手势控制
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 在ubuntu上实现不同网段的IP地址互ping 遇到问题了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451562 硬件平台：两台ubuntu系统的电脑， 电脑A 的eth0:192.168.2.2 wlan0:192.168.3.3 电脑B 的eth0：192.168.2.10 l两台电脑上都装有wireshark抓包软件 首先，通过网线将两台电脑的eth0连接起来，在电脑A上ping电脑B的ip 192.168.2.10 在
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 新出的opera浏览器连irc 都不自带了，
<abinex> jusss: 因为换了核心
<abinex> 用的是另外的核心了
<abinex> 不再是原来的Opera
<jusss> abinex: email newsgroup irc都没有了，还不如seamonkey
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2013/10/31/important-announcement-about-your-my-opera-account
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ... ⇪ {"type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8", "encoding"=>"gzip"}
<tcstory> 有谁会vim脚本吗
<jusss> abinex: 感觉很不好
<abinex> jusss: 是独立出来的另外一个客户端了
<abinex> jusss: 那你改用别的客户端
<tcstory> 如何吧 call xxxx 命令 配上一个快捷键并放入.vimrc中
<abinex> jusss: 很少人用了
<gebjgd> jusss: 找到工作了麼
<jusss> abinex: 独立出来的客户端没irc
<jusss> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> jusss: 那還不快找工作
<jusss> gebjgd: 8天后去应聘
<abinex> jusss: IRc客户端大把，不用Opera的也好
<jusss> abinex: 关键是界面不习惯呀
<onlylove> MeaCulpa_Weekend: 周末还专门换个马甲？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你用vlc吗
<gebjgd> jusss: 當然
<jusss> gebjgd: 我们后天要做一个组播实验，用vlc
<gebjgd> jusss: 看man
<jusss> gebjgd: 用ONT OLT
<jusss> gebjgd: 走光口
<onlylove> jusss: 土豪
<jusss> gebjgd: man里面有ONT OLT?
<jusss> onlylove: ...学校的，不是我的
<jusss> onlylove: 我要去实习了
<onlylove> jusss: 你实习几次了
<gebjgd> jusss: vlc是應用層  管你什麼接口
<jusss> onlylove: 第二次
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你要和他讲，用啥口不是vlc该管的事情
<gebjgd> onlylove:你 jusss abinex不是一個人？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这明显是三个人
<jusss> gebjgd: 你难道以为我们是三位一体？
<onlylove> 我觉得我有必要改名了
<gebjgd> onlylove: jusss 我一直沒區分開你們
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<sasa> gebjgd: 是什么让你把我们混成一个人的
<gebjgd> jusss: sasa 三位一體的基老
<jusss> gebjgd: 那你能区分\b和alvin_rxg吗
<gebjgd> jusss: 能
<sasa> jusss: 我觉得他有能力区别神的马甲
<jusss> gebjgd: 我还以为\b和alvin是一个人呢
<gebjgd> jusss: sasa 你們2個我是從來沒分開過
<jusss> sasa: ee的马甲大家都能人出
<gebjgd> jusss: sasa 發蛋照吧
<sasa> 蛋照是啥
<jusss> gebjgd: 太丑，不发了
<jusss> gebjgd: 你可以把你老婆的照片发给我
<sasa> jusss: 然后你想法变成你老婆？
<jusss> sasa: 我只是想看看他老婆是啥样而已。。。据他说很开放，经常各种体位
<jusss> sasa: 你说我连到CMCC-EDU来个arpspoof怎么样
<sasa> jusss: 试试移动厉害还是你厉害？
<sasa> jusss: 小心移动动用“法律武器”
<jusss> sasa: 我想看看中移动的CMCC-EDU能不能对付arpspoof
<Dante_> 你也是cmcc-edu
<jusss> Dante_: 嗯
<Dante_> macfood 看不来效果
<Dante_> 你的舍友 会遭殃
<Dante_> 是不是 一个宿舍一个AP ？
<jusss> 只是想试下
<sasa> jusss: 你是不是打算换手机号
<Dante_> 可以啊  我试过
<Dante_> ettercap -G
<jusss> sasa: 用别人的手机号
<Dante_> msf也可以
<jusss> Dante_: 你说的我都还没用过。。。
<Dante_> 反正局域网 悄悄搞， 别人都不知道。。
<jusss> Dante_: 有个无线ap杀手的叫啥来着？忘了
<sasa> 今天本来打算用单位电脑编译个lfs，结果刚搞完glib下班了……
<Dante_> 你可以 假设一个CMCC-EDU， 镜像一下认证页面， 无线踢舍友下线， 这样你舍友的饭卡密码就有了
<sasa> 发现x64的gcc编译总是失败
<sasa> 总是在bootstrap那步失败
<Dante_> air[tab]
<sasa> Dante_: 你这不是人偷宾馆wifi密码的办法么
<Dante_> pentoo/pentoo-wireless
<Dante_> 我原来搞过，但是 没有会付出密码。。。
<Dante_> 我原来搞过，但是 没有恢复出密码。。。
<jusss> Dante_: ...
<Dante_> 我用ws tcp会话重建的， 流量被我记录了。。。 但是没有看到密码。。。
<Dante_> kismet 也可以无线嗅探
<sasa> 不好玩
<jusss> Dante_: arpspoof然后开转发内核参数，把密码过滤出来
<Dante_> msf里面 aux wifi flood模块 一直用不了。。。
<Dante_> jusss: 操作失败了，
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 又换了个马甲来了？
<jusss> Dante_: 那个无线杀手包是啥来着？
<Dante_> 是一个python的模块， 我找一下。。。
<Dante_> 2进制分发的msf 好像没有支持这个模块。。一直报错
<jusss> Dante_: 把隔壁宿舍的无线路由全干掉
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道那个包叫啥不
<Dante_> 。。。可以的， 我找一下
<Dante_> 可以自己写个python的脚本
<jusss> onlylove: 通过向路由发大量连接请求干掉路由的包
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，好像叫aircrack还是啥的，
<jusss> onlylove: 不是
<Dante_> 这是密码破解的
<onlylove> jusss: 干掉路由……
<onlylove> jusss: 那就忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 当时还是cfy告诉我的，
<jusss> 都是一年半以前的事了
<Dante_> use auxiliary/dos/wifi/deauth
<Dante_>  Name: Wireless DEAUTH Flooder
<jusss> onlylove: 我去找下那个包
<Dante_> Lorcon2
<Dante_> 是 Lorcon2
<Dante_> net-wireless/lorcon A generic library for injecting 802.11 frames
<jusss> onlylove: 找到了，mdk3
<jusss> onlylove: 当时你也在
<Dante_> http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/beginners-guide-wireless-auditing
<^k^> Dante_ ... ⇪ Beginner's Guide to Wireless Auditing | Symantec Connect Community
<Dante_> 靠 你说的是无线 dos 工具。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么找到的，怎么还有我
<jusss> Dante_: ...嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 我用笔记本找到的，在cfy告诉我mdk3前面，还有你告诉我当年伊朗用dns干掉某网络的事
<jusss> onlylove: 通过笔记本找到的
<onlylove> jusss: 多久之前的事情
<jusss> onlylove: 一年半以前吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是每次上线都保存当天log吧
<jusss> onlylove: 从来不保存log,只是有记笔记的习惯。。。
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 咋还是away呢
<jusss> onlylove: 突然想玩游戏了
<Dante_> 没意思 折腾emacs吧
<Dante_> 游戏有什么意思， 折腾emacs  zsh nmap msf 好多好多好玩的
<jusss> 切换win7 ing...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04在某次更新之后一打开Google plus就自动注销 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451563 并且gnome-shell也变成gnome classic式样了。 怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 edwardsli — 2013-11-01 21:43
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 上工商网银不能登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451564 我用chrome上工商的网银，可是提示说要chrome正式版21到24,难道现在的28 29什么的都不算是正式版？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-11-01 21:56
<Flywater> 大神在吗
<Flywater> zhuifeng:
 * MeaCu1pa 在玩游戏
<Flywater> 神马游戏
<October21> 找你妹
<Flywater> ……
<gebjgd> Flywater: dota2
<October21> find your sister
<Flywater> gebjgd: linux？
<Flywater> October21: 这游戏到底有啥好玩的？
<October21> 啥游戏？
<Flywater> October21: 找你妹
<October21> 简单的模式，简单的操作
<Flywater> October21: 为什么一听你这样说我就想起CF？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个不知道算不算ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451565 以前在学校的时候我们老师他说从来不开邮箱．那次演示给我们看，邮箱里有一千多封未读邮件． 但其实他都读过，不是在邮箱里读的．好像是用什么软件，每天还是什么时候会给他下到电脑上来． 我不知道这个算不算ubuntu的问
<^k^> ─> 题，不过这里都是玩系统的高手，如果有知道怎么做的，请教教我吧． ubuntu上webqq好麻烦，朋友联系只好 …
<October21> 就像很多人看《还珠格格》一样
<Flywater> 有没有比较好的图片素材网站推荐一下？最好有提供高分辨率的。
<gebjgd> Flywater: 恩
<Flywater> 最近用inkscape做几个东西，可惜实在没啥素材
<iMadper> ...
<gebjgd> @郭敬明有话说：【大郎还是有底线的】睡我老婆身边可以；但不能强奸她，否则我动武！你强奸她可以；但不能怀孕，否则我动武！怀孕也可以，但孩子不能跟你姓，否则我动武！跟你姓也可以；但不能叫你爸爸，否则我动武！叫你爸爸也可以；但不要笑我，否则我动武！笑我也可以；但不能看我练武，否则我就继续练武......
<GODDOG> 早
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 早什麼
<GODDOG> 新的一天 gebjgd
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 看不到
<gebjgd> 繼續dota2
<GODDOG> 好吧
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 孤枕難眠？
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 不错
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 擼了麼？
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 已戒
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 厲害  我都沒戒掉
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 買了龍芯本子了麼
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 279軟民幣
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 我操 你真买了
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 好用吗？
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 听说编译速度都不好
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 買了 還沒到貨
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 先寄到我父母那裡
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 無所謂  不編譯
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 反正跑debian
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 有钱人
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 279還？
<gebjgd> 279還有錢人？
<iMadper> ...
 * iMadper 睡觉
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 现在还能团购吗？
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 據說能
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 去官網看
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 好的
<GODDOG> 注册了个账号
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 买了啊
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你也没睡呢？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 買了
<gcell> 求教，请问ubuntu中笔记本背光调整的自动开启的吗？
<gebjgd> gcell: 那是基礎功能
<gcell> gebjgd: 言下之意是装好系统就可以使用键盘快捷键了？
<gcell> gebjgd: 我的Fedora 19还得自己改配置文件，多加一句配置才行，很奇怪
<gebjgd> gcell: 和de有關係  和發行版沒關係
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 號稱在美帝看在線電影 又被罰款的?
<^k^> 05:06
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:06
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> fivesheep: no
<ggarlic> ho
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-02
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu 12.04聊天／通讯工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451567 Ubuntu新手上路！请教一下Ubuntu一般用什么聊天／通讯工具？QQ好像用不顺了。。。。Skype有人用吗？怎么样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jack-Sparrow — 2013-11-02 0:13
<mayli> !ls
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04升级13.10时的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451570 使用sudo update-manager -d进行升级 正在检查新版 Ubuntu 使用 'saucy.tar.gz.gpg' 对 'saucy.tar.gz' 进行验证 gpg exited 1 Debug information: gpg: 于 2013年11月01日 星期五 13时04分27秒 CST 创建的签名，使用 DSA，钥匙号 437D05B5 gpg: /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-v6gdq3/trustd
<^k^> ─> b.gpg：建立了信任度数据库 gpg: 已损坏的签名，来自于“Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>” 统 …
<iMadper> imtxc_away: gfrog_not_here: freeflying: 疯了, 公司里有人发了封邮件, backport了1600个patch, 问题是他把patch都贴到邮件里了, 18w+行, 然后让别人帮忙ack... 谁ack谁是大头!
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞！
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说那个长城真野。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 没死?
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 差点点，最后两百米腿实在软
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天去的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊，回来都半夜了
<imtxc> 周末干嘛呢。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 我的SSD明天可以发给你了
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
<imtxc> 意味着又得装系统了。。。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 要搞个支付宝?
<freeflying> imtxc, 我今天也得重装系统了
<imtxc> freeflying: 你没有支付宝的话我转账给你也行啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 有支付宝啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 那就支付宝，都可以
<imtxc> freeflying: 你买了256的？
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • nautilus-open-terminal 设置默认打开的终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451571 安装nautilus-open-terminal 是为了解决右击的出现“在终端中打开”的问题，但是它默认打开的是 gnome-terminal,而我用的是terminator，然后我把gnome-terminal卸载后，默认打开是UXTerm如图： 选区_820.png 我觉得我不能再
<^k^> ─> 以卸载的方式来做了，因为这样会影响其它软件的使用， 怎么设置nautilus-open-terminal 默认打开terminator呢？ …
<imtxc> freeflying: 明天给乃地址 ~ 我要的是 msata, 别发错了……
<iMadper> freeflying: 让 imtxc 给你钱, 地址发我这里就行了. 我会抽空帮你转交给 imtxc 的
<freeflying> imtxc, 知道啊, 你早点给我地址,我明天11点就得去机场了
<yfslient> hello,everyone
<freeflying> iMadper, 我觉着可以啊,
<freeflying> imtxc, 不然你去我们办公室找蛋蛋拿
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞. 科学院南路, 融科资讯中心 c座北楼 9层 Madper收
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 北京市海淀区东北旺西路8号中关村软件园21号楼，李涛收
<imtxc> 明天发的话是后天到吧
<imtxc> freeflying: msg 你地址了，把乃支付宝回给我~
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫这也叫msg??!!!???!
<iMadper> <imtxc> 北京市海淀区东北旺西路8号中关村软件园21号楼，李涛收   这叫msg>
<imtxc> iMadper: 后来又msg 了，里面有电话
<imtxc> 要不这次装系统不装 debian 了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc:
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: arch 赛高
<suiang> >:-)
<suiang> ^k^ hello
<^k^> suiang:点点点.  10:32 
<suiang> ^k^ 多少点？
<^k^> suiang, 1000左右。  10:33 
<suiang> ^k^ 1000 是多少？
<^k^> suiang, 告诉我更多关于数。  10:34 
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求教可重入putenv_r函数的写法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451572 google到几个结果，例如这里 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_8fe1688b0101coll.html 看了之后感觉有问题，malloc本身不可重入，在可重入函数中调用不可重入函数明显不合适，我也没想到什么好办法，特来求助于大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jusong — 2013-11-
<^k^> ─> 02 10:43
<sen_>  大家好
<^k^> sen_:点点点.  10:45 
<suiang> :-S
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谁说iOS培训需要钱，免费的在这里啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451573 苹果iOS(iphone Operation System)是由苹果公司开发的手持设备操作系统。苹果公司最早于2007年1月9日的Macworld大会上公布这个系统，最初是设计给iPhone使用的，后来陆续套用到iPod touch、iPad以及Apple TV等苹果产品上。iOS与苹果的Mac OS X
<freeflying> imtxc, 我争取下午换掉就发给你
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10升级后， 部分扩展不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451574 有人用了13.10了吗？ 升级13.10后， 底部面板的扩展失效了， 原来工作区横向切换的变成纵向切换， 怎么变回来？ 好像是frippery bottom panel在tweak里不能启用了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 weizhao029 — 2013-11-02 11:01
<weizhao> 有人用了13.10了吗？  升级13.10后， 底部面板的扩展失效了， 原来工作区横向切换的变成纵向切换， 怎么变回来？
<suiang> B-)
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ssh 访问局域网其他计算机如何不要每次都输入密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451575 ssh root@192.168.0.55 date 然后提示输入密码： 有没有什么办法可以不要每次都输密码？ 谢谢大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leejearl — 2013-11-02 11:19
<onlylove> jyf: e5300那个u，make的时候可以-j 几啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 显示多少个cpu就用多少，
<CyrusYzGTt> 比如 i7-2630Qm 有四个核心，八个线程就 -j8
<onlylove> 那样只能-j 2 了
<onlylove> 昨天闲的无聊，用单位的电脑做lfs，刚做完glibc的第一遍……觉得好慢
<onlylove> 考虑是不是用server的u编译
<suiang> ^k^ hi
<suiang> :-!
<^k^> suiang:点点点.  11:42 
<suiang> ^k^ 敢不敢不点...
<^k^> suiang, 是举手举行一个象征性的姿态为人类吗？  11:43 
<suiang> ^k^ what？
<^k^> suiang, 你困惑吗？  11:44 
<suiang> ^k^ yes
<gcell> pidgin-lwqq的bug去哪里提交？
<suiang> 不清楚
<^k^> suiang, 老兄！  11:46 
<suiang> 还有人在维护吗 ？
<gcell> 这个不是一直在开发中吗？
<onlylove> 那个还有人用么
<gcell> 我是看到googlecode和git都有发布，不知道改去哪里提交bug
<suiang> 这个真不知道 反正我没用
<gcell> 当然，很好用
<gcell> onlylove: 你可以试试，我最满意的qq客户端 for linux
<suiang> googelcode 可以提交bug吧
<onlylove> 又到吃饭时间了……
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/258874.htm   这个不错  价格很便宜
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ [图]$299起售 技嘉三款微型桌面电脑终于上市_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<nopcall> test
<^k^> nopcall:点点点.  12:32 
<suiang> 啊哦 你test啥呢 :-D
<abinex> test
<^k^> abinex:点点点.  12:37 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OpenBSD 5.4 发布！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451578 北美时间 11 月 1 日，OpenBSD 5.4 Release 正式发布。官方发布了新的吉祥物"puffia"，新的海报以及新的主题曲 " Our favorite hacks " 。 Puffia.jpg 54song.jpg 支持的平台增加了两个 New platform for systems based on the Cavium Octeon MIPS-compatible processors. Supported machines include
<^k^> ─> : Portwell CAM-0100 Ubiquiti Networks EdgeRouter LITE (no local storage) New platform for OMAP3/4 and AM335x systems using an ARM Cortex-A8 …
<jiero> 。。。老手机续航能力真强。
<jiero> mp3回放20小时，待机20天。。。
<tcstory> 有谁会网页编程吗
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: see, the real paul came in, shellox
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
 * jiero 剃fivesheep毛，做毛衣
 * jiero 抱抱 stardiviner
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<jiero> stardiviner: 某日我想到一个很简单的道理。不要试图充分利用任何东西，人只需要只是走过场找目的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 对了，昨天来了一个女孩的电话我莫名其妙。不知道对方是谁。但是不好意思问。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 怎么突然想到的？
<jiero> stardiviner: 因为我看到了自己周围很多东西用的很少。
<stardiviner> jiero: 比如？
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。我周围的100支笔。。。
<jiero> 30本书。。。
<jiero> 2台电脑
<jiero> 50件衣服
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 有，不会比没有幸福。。。
 * jiero 拜 lainme
<onlylove> jiero: 100支笔……你开商店的？
<jiero> onlylove: 不是啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 另外，很少见五羊讲话啊
<jiero> onlylove: 买了2500张白纸。
<jiero> onlylove: 他是美国时间
<jiero> ofan: 浮上来
<jiero> ofan: 喝水够多了，吐
<jiero> ofan: 快呕饭
 * onlylove 突然觉得jiero很暴力
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 12.04 安装了docky后，想把自带的工具栏隐藏掉，请问该如何隐藏呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451580 12.04 安装了docky后，想把自带的工具栏隐藏掉，请问该如何隐藏呢？ 点工具栏的右键，没任何反应。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangyou1010 — 2013-11-02 14:02
<stardiviner> jiero: ....
<onlylove> jiero: 话说昨天那妹子的电话，那人认识你？
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。我确实很暴力。
<jiero> stardiviner: ？
<jiero> onlylove: 直接叫名字，因为是普通话。。。我大概记错了号码，放到另一个人名下了。。
 * jiero 真的想不出是哪个人啊。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你有这样的想法是自然的。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 嗯。是啊。
<stardiviner> jiero: 这样多好， 只有有了， 才会觉得没有也挺好。
<jiero> stardiviner: 事事关心。
<stardiviner> jiero: 所有没有的人总是想要有。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。
<stardiviner> jiero: 自然的嘛
<stardiviner> 就像饱暖思淫欲，一点条件下，自然发生的思想。
<stardiviner> 一点-〉一定
<jiero> stardiviner: 。
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> stardiviner: 我好冷
 * jiero 测试手脚的表面温度，都在30度以下
<stardiviner> 比如，当你面临死亡，就会觉得钱可能是身外之物，但是当重新回到社会，就会麻痹，不再这么想了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我也身体常温比较低
<stardiviner> jiero: 身体不好
<jiero> stardiviner: 这个难道要一直持续运动？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 回到社会，没钱财，你又要面对死亡
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> jiero: 你抱紧stardiviner就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 分割mp4格式电影的，有啥？
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的， 动则生阳嘛
<jusss> onlylove: split之后没法分段看
<jiero> onlylove: 运动30秒，我的心跳就能加速100%
<jiero> 但是手脚照样冷。。。
<stardiviner> onlylove: 你腐男
<jiero> onlylove: 是男闺蜜
<stardiviner> jiero: 运动15分钟
<jiero> stardiviner: 静下来一样会冷
<stardiviner> jiero: 周期性循环往复
<jiero> stardiviner: 生命不息，运动不止。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 布吉岛，没玩过那么gaoji的应用，这种事情我一般的都是用非线编软件搞得
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我不是啊，所以让jiero抱你
<stardiviner> onlylove: 你这样的就是腐男阿
<onlylove> jiero: 才30秒，手脚还没暖过来
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的
<jiero> onlylove: 身子就能
<fivesheep> yoyo
<jiero> onlylove: 手脚怎么会暖和。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我对灯发誓我不是
<stardiviner> jiero: 物理上说，运动越快，时间越慢哦
<fivesheep> 总算熬到周末了
<jiero> stardiviner: 那是到光速吧
<jiero> fivesheep: 小羊
<stardiviner> onlylove: 是不是不是你说了算的， 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 嗯，多穿点，五羊来了
<onlylove> fivesheep: 被剃毛的感觉咋样
<stardiviner> jiero: 相对速度
<onlylove> stardiviner: 好吧你个基佬
<jiero> stardiviner: 人用能承受的加速度加速到光速需要什么状况？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你敢否认我就说是不是不是你说了算的
<jiero> stardiviner: 突然暴露在大气中就魂飞魄散了。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哇。这种杀人法。
<jiero> onlylove: 你还那么瘦弱？
<fivesheep> onlylove: 还行. 免费理发
<stardiviner> jiero: 那么高级的杀人方法阿
<stardiviner> jiero: 这个必死无疑，哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 瘦不瘦不是我说了算的，就算我想变hamo那么胖也不是一天两天的事情啊
<jiero> onlylove: 一年了
<onlylove> fivesheep: 我估计jiero多剃了不少
<stardiviner> onlylove: 好吧， 你说了算
<jiero> stardiviner: 空气中的灰尘都成了秒速30万千米的飞针。
<jiero> 可怕啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 下次你见了hamo问下他是不是还那么胖
<jiero> onlylove: 他可以更胖
<jiero> onlylove: 你也可以
<stardiviner> jiero: 都快开始粒子撞击了。。。
<stardiviner> onlylove: 你多重？
<jiero> stardiviner: 174cm 40kg
 * jiero 欺负 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 为毛
<onlylove> stardiviner: 100多
<onlylove> stardiviner: 不到200
<onlylove> jiero: 那是你？
<jiero> onlylove: 感觉你不到啊。我才120
<onlylove> jiero: 我刚体检过，从来没有1740mm的身高，也从来没有40kg的体重
<onlylove> jiero: 我体重变化很快
<onlylove> jiero: 在45-55之间变化
<stardiviner> 116
<onlylove> jiero: 如果生活质量比较好，吃的多点，就重一点，如果过的比较糟糕，那就轻点
<jiero> onlylove:  45-55太大了。。。
<onlylove> 北京今天又有雾，总是没有几天能出门的天气
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果要换新机器，sony的z系列好，还是ultrabook好点
<freeflying> onlylove, depends on your requirement
<onlylove> freeflying: 不懂
<onlylove> freeflying: z和ultrabook重量差不多
<onlylove> freeflying: 甚至比某些品牌的ultrabook还轻
<freeflying> onlylove, nec laive
<onlylove> 谁捐个NEC LaVie给我用用
<onlylove> freeflying: 我知道NEC那机器
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是……能试用几天不
<freeflying> onlylove, where?
<onlylove> freeflying: Beijing
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果价钱合适，其实我想买个15的lavie x
<mmw3e4> 那个bittorent handshake没有返回消息啊
<mmw3e4> chr(19) + 'BitTorrent Protocol' + 8 * chr(0) +INFO_HASH + PEER_ID
<mmw3e4> utorrent没有回复，直到超时被utorrent切断
<jiero> onlylove: 亚马逊 京东 买了试用。来回倒腾
<imtxc> jyf: 迷你PCIe插槽能够让你在未来WiFi + BT卡提供充足扩展空间
<jiero> onlylove: 反正linux备份简单，写个简单备份脚本，所有可以简单退货的都用上
<onlylove> jiero: 我看那些代购的价格并不贵啊……想买日版的
<imtxc> wifi 还得自己扩展
<jiero> onlylove: 就是说一直试用~
<jiero> onlylove: 想起了jobs，一直开新车
<freeflying> imtxc, can you paste me your address, I'm about to send you the ssd
<imtxc> freeflying: 发哪家快递呢？
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪，都买ssd了
<jiero> onlylove: 买日版的保修和啥啥？
<imtxc> onlylove: 弱， msata
<freeflying> imtxc, sf
<onlylove> jiero: 切，你见过几个日货需要保修的
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。你太壕
<jiero> onlylove: 好多
<imtxc> 顺丰的话，就得发家里地址了，话说今天我也得发出去一个硬盘。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得看过一个lavie z，代购才不到6000，估计到了国内，没9000不行
<imtxc> freeflying: msg 乃了
<onlylove> jiero: 咩事情，自己拆开，只要不是主板坏掉就成
<onlylove> jiero: 前几天挤公交不小心把本子摔了下，cmos电池摔松了，记不住时间，总是提示battery low
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我都没钱买相机
<onlylove> jiero: 很无奈的自己把主板摘下来重新安了下电池，顺便吐槽下asus那破烂设计，把电池藏在那么隐蔽的地方
<onlylove> jiero: 要换电池的话，笔记本就变零件了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得卡片机，才1000出头，你一个耳机加胆机就有了
<imtxc> 侯总新系统木有中文输入法了么
<onlylove> http://weigou.baidu.com/item?id=181171649&fr=ps-zhixin-dynamic-filter&psid=1436&qid=eaf2c42d0199c883&frq=eos%20100d
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 佳能（Canon） EOS 100D 单反套机 （EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM 镜头） - 百度微购
<onlylove> 套机才4000出头
<imtxc> 才？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这是EOS好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道无敌兔不
<imtxc> 对我来说太专业了
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在人变5DIII了
<imtxc> onlylove: 这是 100D 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃可以考虑ixus
<imtxc> onlylove: ixus 是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 100d是入门级别的机器
<onlylove> imtxc: canon ixus
<imtxc> 目测超过2k 的机器对我都是浪费
<onlylove> imtxc: canon的eos系列，个位数机器档次最高，三位数是入门机器
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧。。
<imtxc> 微单呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃可以看看ixus 245hs
<imtxc> EOS 就是微单么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你……果然土豪深藏不露
<imtxc> onlylove: 土豪毛
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是看看
<imtxc> 了解一下行情而已
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/974370.html 这货看起来蛮专业啊
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【佳能PowerShot SX170 IS】佳能（Canon） PowerShot SX170 IS 数码相机 黑色（1600万像素 3英寸屏 16倍光学变焦 28mm广角）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/view/246526.htm#6
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ EOS_百度百科
<onlylove> imtxc: 看起来专业而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 好的相机都是支持手动的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那种都2k+ 了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实如果是买便宜的卡片机，还不如买好看点的机器，比方说sony 的 T系列和富士的Z系列
<imtxc> onlylove: 来个具体型号
<onlylove> imtxc: 我很久不看相机了，没钱
<imtxc> sony tx66？
<imtxc> 看又不花钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 100D那个是因为在地铁看到广告
<imtxc> 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃去京东随便找个型号，然后去国美苏宁啥的相机专柜看机器去
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来100D的价格还不如iphone贵
<imtxc> onlylove: iphone 还能打电话呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这就不明白了，相机，最贵的是镜头
<imtxc> 感光元件呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 单反穷三代，数码毁一生
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊，所以我不玩那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 感光元件是看尺寸
<onlylove> imtxc: 最好的当然是全画幅的，也就是和135一样的
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃玩耳机，差不了多少
<imtxc> onlylove: 耳机也戒了
<onlylove> imtxc: 开始玩车了还是开始玩表了
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃就不要黑我了
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃是土豪，这是公认的，需要黑么
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer-gui 在64位Ubuntu 13.10有BUG啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451582 mplayer-gui 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1ubuntu4 运行就提示 Error in skin config file on line 6: PNG read error in /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/main Config file processing error with skin 'default' 不知何时修复。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2013-11-02 15:11
<imtxc> 碎觉去了
<onlylove> imtxc: 这时间睡觉？
<onlylove> imtxc: 晚上过夜生活？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 恭喜你逃離大陸
<imtxc> gebjgd: |||| 午觉。。。  cc onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 都三点了，午觉该醒了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer-gui 在64位Ubuntu 13.10有BUG啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451583 mplayer-gui 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1ubuntu4 运行就提示 Error in skin config file on line 6: PNG read error in /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/main Config file processing error with skin 'default' 不知何时修复。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2013-11-02 15:13
<freeflying> 终于有输入法了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 真滋潤
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃是把ibus弄坏了还是把fcitx搞坏了
<freeflying> onlylove, 新装系统
<onlylove> freeflying: 新装系统就忙着聊天啊……我一般的apt后面跟着一串，然后让他自己装去
<onlylove> freeflying: 那一串貌似是从xorg开始
<freeflying> onlylove, 只是把文件导过来
<onlylove> freeflying: 我又有想换新机器的想法了，前几天被HR教训，不要舍不得给自己花钱……我不是舍不得，我只是对证书没兴趣，想买新硬件而已
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃对vmware的认证知道多少
<freeflying> onlylove, 不了解啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 不如你收我的三爽吧
<freeflying> onlylove, linux装上去啥都能用,多点触摸的触摸屏都可以
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 128G的sata有人要不
<onlylove> freeflying: 这个真的……我对棒子货没兴趣
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃如果是nec的lavie的话，我真的很认真的考虑下
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 消费者怎么都是被消费的
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 13.10 怎么没有开机程序选项了？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451584 在设置里没有了 startup applications了。。。。 你们有这情况吗，我的是麒麟版。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-02 15:28
<onlylove> jiero: 肿么了
<freeflying> onlylove, 我看上了lavie啊
<jiero> imtxc: 买啥相机啊。
<onlylove> freeflying: 好吧，我等着你把你现在看上的机器出给我
<jiero> imtxc: 就买摄像机
<jiero> imtxc: 证明你不是土豪，买摄像机更实用
<onlylove> jiero: 我喜欢光和影定格的那一瞬
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 拍过远处的小动物没
<onlylove> jiero: 那种怕生人的
<onlylove> jiero: 只能用长焦镜头拍
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃看上lavie的哪个，发来我瞅瞅，Z还是X
<onlylove> freeflying: 我也想买lavie，目前没钱
<onlylove> 出去透气去
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu安装打印机后，cups不会自动启动连接的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451585 sudo apt-get avahi-daemon,完成安装后，就能自动连接打印机。 统计信息: 发表于 由 亿维网 — 2013-11-02 15:46
<suiang> :-O
<suiang> :-[
<suiang> ^k^ hello
<^k^> suiang:点点点.  16:20 
 * suiang hi
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubutnu 13.10 解压 7z，cpu负载不均衡。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451586 具体见图。。。。。只有一个核心是全工作的。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-02 16:28
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么把git的repo name和文件的状态信息添加到Emacs的modeline去么？用git-emacs插件的函数，或者其他插件，或者其他方法都可以。 求大神指教。
 * stardiviner 有人知道怎么把git的repo name和文件的状态信息添加到Emacs的modeline去么？用git-emacs插件的函数，或者其他插件，或者其他方法都可以。 求大神指教。
<MeaCu1pa> …
<caodi> hi
<^k^> caodi:点点点.  17:32 
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 如何把一个源码打成多个包以及替换系统里旧的包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451590 ubuntu里的软件很多都挺旧的，想要最新版的话最直接的就是自己拿源码编译然后打包。 但问题是系统里的包，很多都是一个软件会有N多个包，差不多是一个模块一个包，你可以自由选择需要哪些模块，然后安装相
<^k^> ─> 应的包。而我自己打包的话，也想要拆分成这么多个包，然后需要什么就安装啥包，不知道这个是怎么打 …
<freeflying> imtxc, 叫了快递没来
<freeflying> imtxc, 估计得发你公司了
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧，那就发软件园
<imtxc> 同一个名字、电话
<freeflying> 好
<imtxc> 海淀区东北旺西路8号中关村软件园21号楼
<imtxc> ok
<imtxc> 那就明天不用装系统了 lol
<freeflying> 好
<gcell> pidgin-lwqq是不是不能在聊天窗口中接收好友发来的图片？
<jyf> imtxc: 我就看中他小巧 但是又性能还可以
<muscle-x> Hi
<^k^> muscle-x:点点点.  19:07 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu 12.04虚拟机，可以通过ssh登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451592 https://www.nitrous.io/join/J6XYwO5J3t8 统计信息: 发表于 由 退避九舍 — 2013-11-02 19:37
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine酷狗QQ等EXE文件不能输入中文，谁能教教我 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451593 我用wine1.6，wine了酷狗和梦幻西游了，基本都差不多完美了，但是就是不能用系统自己带的ibus输入中文啊，好奇怪啊！谁能告诉我原因？我已经winecfg把riched20和riched32拉下来，改为原装了，但是还是不行啊，谁能告诉
<^k^> ─> 我原因啊，是不是不兼容啊？怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 片刻停留 — 2013-11-02 19:48
<October21> busybox --install是什么类型的安装啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu更新时提示您的sources.list中的一些第三方源被禁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451594 小白请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-11-02 20:15
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 13.10英文，默认装了拼音输入法，调出来的时候有点慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451595 13.10安装语言选的英文，发现默认装了拼音输入法，就是调出来的时候有点慢，我设置了ctrl+space快捷键，每次要按住一会才会切换，按快了没反映。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2013-11-02 20:34
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 一个关于CUPS打印的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451596 我想打印一个PDF文件，纸张大小是自定义的。 用12.04里自带的那个“文档查看器”打开PDF文件，选打印机、纸张大小什么的，一切正常。 但我想从命令行打印PDF文件，也就是lp xxx.pdf这样的时候，就只能打出第一页来，后面的页面不动，
<^k^> ─> 也不报错。但我别的程序肯定是调用命令行打印而不是先打开文档查看器再打印啊……………… 打印机是E …
<tcstory> Pressing the key in Normal mode highlights the current word under the  cursor in Visual mode and places a virtual cursor at the end of it 谁能帮我翻译一下 这句话是什么意思
<baka251> translate.google.com.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google 翻譯 (@ google.com.hk)
<tcstory> 谷歌翻译看不懂
<jiero> 没人在啊
<jiero> 都不在灌水
<adam8157> jiero: momo
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
 * CyrusYzGTt 打壕 adam8157 
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕又去游泳了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有啊, 明天可能去
<adam8157> freeflying: 或者下周三去, 周末里泳池人也很多
<jiero> adam8157: 壕你真的是壕。
<adam8157> jiero: 壕个蛋
<jiero> adam8157: 真正的壕自己都是很节俭的
<jiero> adam8157: 目标是赚更多，自己开支就少
<adam8157> jiero: 我才不要当守财奴
<jiero> adam8157: 正因为你不是守财奴，你是壕
<adam8157> jiero: 妈蛋
<jiero> adam8157: 自己开支少不代表不用钱。
<freeflying> jiero, 蛋蛋是真壕,这个不用怀疑
<adam8157> freeflying: 妈蛋 我财务压力大得要死...
<jiero> freeflying:。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 大毛啊
<jiero> adam8157: 所有私营企业家都负债
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有资产啊 愁
<freeflying> adam8157, 现在就你能立马拿个十几万出来啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 有毛用...
<jiero> adam8157: 高利贷
<jiero> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 你干嘛。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 我是穷屌
<jiero> freeflying: 穷屌都是花钱太多了
<jiero> freeflying: 单说你
<freeflying> jiero, 没办法啊
<freeflying> jiero, 我每次问我儿子你为啥这么说,他都会说,这是没办法,就是帅
<adam8157> 我看懂了
<adam8157> 第一个说替换成帅
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<jiero> 。。。我看不懂了。。。
<jiero> 算了。
<adam8157> freeflying: 今天帝都又寂静岭 唉...
<jiero> 插科打诨
<freeflying> adam8157, 是啊,在家窝着不敢出门
<jiero> adam8157: 如果帝都来了火山灰，多贴切啊
<adam8157> jiero: 分不清
<jiero> adam8157: 我正在想像今年下大雪把帝都埋了
<adam8157> jiero: 希望吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 去威海吧
<freeflying> 回
<adam8157> freeflying: 没活干, 也不像你这已经有财富积累的可以转行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu上实现不同网段的IP地址互ping 遇到问题了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451597 硬件平台：两台ubuntu系统的电脑， 电脑A 的eth0:192.168.2.2 wlan0:192.168.3.3 电脑B 的eth0：192.168.2.10 l两台电脑上都装有wireshark抓包软件 首先，通过网线将两台电脑的eth0连接起来，在电脑A上ping电脑B的ip 192.168.2.10 在电脑
<^k^> ─> B上ping电脑A的IP 192.168.2.2 在ubuntu上实现不同网段的IP地址互ping 现在开始测试不同网段ping 先在电脑B在ping …
<freeflying> adam8157, 你这埋汰我穷屌呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说正经的呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 土壕们乃们又在酝酿去哪里啊？
<jiero> 一天耗电 3% ，手机真的待机33天么。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 打算回家种田
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 求肉翻啊
<jiero> freeflying: 去美国买个农场对把。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 面朝大海 春暖花开嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不说翻就翻哪
<jiero> it青年们，一起去承包土地生产作物贩卖啦
<jiero> 挨踢们
<gfrog> adam8157: 那天那个薅ripple羊毛的地址是啥来着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘了
<freeflying> gfrog, kvm里还是没个靠谱显卡吧
<gfrog> freeflying: qxl还不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 配合spice很给力的
<freeflying> gfrog, precise里可以不
<gfrog> freeflying: . 装qemu-kvm-spice pkg
<freeflying> gfrog, 没这个东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过用virt-manager启动的话，丫似乎没法直接看spice方式的桌面。还需要额外装spice-client-gtk，用里面的spicy
<gfrog> freeflying: 有啊，能搜到的。 p   qemu-kvm-spice                                                                          - Full virtualization on amd64 hardware
<freeflying> gfrog, 14.04里没啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 变成一个virtual pkg了，大概跟qemu-kvm统一了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 果然，trusty用qemu-kvm就好了
<freeflying> gfrog, virt-manager创建vm时不能设置disk的参数
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 啥参数？
<freeflying> gfrog, bus类型,cache的类型
<gfrog> freeflying: bus可以，cache好像也行吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 一点就报错
<gfrog> freeflying: 在Disk里面有advanced options
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦……
<gfrog> freeflying: 这就是virt-manager二逼的地儿。
<freeflying> gfrog, 这玩意貌似没啥人搞了
<gfrog> freeflying: 报啥错？ 看看能搞定不
<freeflying> gfrog, 没在意, 下回贴给你
<gfrog> freeflying: https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing 好像这个vps还不错？
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ SSD Cloud Servers from $5/Month, Hourly Billing, Pay-As-You-Grow | DigitalOcean
<freeflying> gfrog, 据说不错
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 关于不能suspend（挂机） 的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451600 最近我遇到一个问题：当我编译完新内核（3.10），替换掉原来的内核（3.2）（系统是ubuntu 12.04）时发现盖上笔记本后，不能挂机。使用：sudo pm-suspend ,也是不能挂机。机子屏幕和硬盘关掉六秒左右就自动恢复，根本达不到
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘了ripple帐号怎么破？
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实spice/qxl对我也没太大用,vm好了,大多是ssh进去
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，大多数情况都是这样，除非想跑个windows啥的
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 桌面卡死，你们有过么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451601 之前12.04 现在 13.10 都是3d unity桌面，有时用着用着自己卡死了，要重启xorg才行 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2013-11-02 22:20
<freeflying> gfrog, android现在也支持远程锁定和清空了
<gfrog> freeflying: system的？ 好像以前只能用第三方
<freeflying> gfrog, system的
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 又去薅了一次ripple
<adam8157> gfrog: 请客
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 马甲?
<gfrog> adam8157: 都请你雪花了
<gfrog> adam8157: 写blog的帐号
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在兑换价高了不少呢
<freeflying> gfrog, ripple是啥高级货
<adam8157> gfrog: 请客
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟比特币差不多
<freeflying> gfrog, 这么高级啊
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.v2ex.com/t/87122
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Ripple 送币，5月1日之前创建的GITHUB账户可领2020个，值70RMB左右 - V2EX
<freeflying> gfrog, 给个链接,下周去搞搞
<freeflying> gfrog, 我github的账号还挺早呢
<freeflying> 睡觉, NND, 明早又要赶飞机
<suiang> :-/
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 慢走
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃真的该开个代购公司。 lol
<suiang> 没关系啦 明天飞机晚点
<tcstory> 有人帮我翻译英文吗
<suiang> googel 可以帮你
<tcstory> 都说了 谷歌翻译不准的
<tcstory> 看不懂
<gfrog> adam8157: 买到了，84+
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前应该囤一阵
<adam8157> gfrog: 对电子货币没信心
<gfrog> adam8157: 波动大些而已。但是波动大就意味着机会大嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> rPk7vBiQ9uFN8tpybe7VdTKMRGGbmsBhtP
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有信用就是骗局
<suiang> 晚安 睡觉去鸟 (～﹃～)~zZ
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451602 我的笔记本是惠普cq43刚装上ubuntu13.04的系统，但是无线不能用，求高手赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxStarter — 2013-11-02 22:26
<cppking> 有人瞄？
<cppking> 有人会玩Freebsd吗？
<gebjgd> cppking: 玩毛  用就是了
<mayli> cppking: 玩毛  用就是了
<gebjgd> mayli: 你的龍芯到了?
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 美麗小姐~~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是美麗三媽
<^k^> 05:06
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:06
<ofan> gebjgd: 干毛呢
<mayli> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 没定
<mayli> gebjgd: 感觉还不如树梅派好玩
<gebjgd> ofan: dota2
<gebjgd> mayli: 已經有了樹莓了
<mayli> gebjgd: me too, 不过树梅派没带过来，放家里了
<gebjgd> mayli: 天朝？
<gebjgd> mayli: 我還以爲你已經海外安家了呢
<mayli> gebjgd: 树梅派在国内，肉身不在
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-03
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有谁备份过ThinkPad E430C(33651H7) 的ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451607 机子一拿回来就装了个fedora19 ，唉 ～～ 折腾的不行，想换回原来的，无奈啊。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 housansan — 2013-11-02 23:56
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有没有在已经安装了ubuntu13.10再安装win7或8的教程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451612 我的是uefi。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-03 8:50
<imtxc> ripple 的羊毛还没褥到
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装失败(Permission denied) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451615 废话不多说，上log 11-03 09:09 INFO root: === wubi 13.10 rev284 === 11-03 09:09 DEBUG root: Logfile is c:\docume~1\admini~1.000\locals~1\temp\wubi-13.10-rev284.log 11-03 09:09 DEBUG root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator.CZ-XP.000\\My Documents\\Downloads\\w
<^k^> ─> ubi.exe"'] 11-03 09:09 DEBUG CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1.000\LOCALS~1\Temp\pyl1F.tmp\data 11-03 09:09 DEBUG WindowsBackend: …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 大家看下，这字体还要怎么配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451616 字体选择的Liberation Sans 10; 英文字体很好，中文就差了点 统计信息: 发表于 由 huo951 — 2013-11-03 9:59
<devilken> 请问我如何安装firefox.tar.bz2呢 搜了一些方法是用./configure make make install 但是第一步就提示“没有那个文件或目录”
<devilken> 有人能告诉我吗 谢谢～
<freeflying> imtxc, 东西给你发公司了
<CyrusYzGTt> yum update firefox
<kenrry> i've a problem about phpinfo
<kenrry> i've root privilege,but i can't open and write something in info.php
<kenrry> please give a hand to me
<kenrry>  i've a problem about phpinfo
<kenrry> i've root privilege,but i can't open and write something in info.php
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不明白，求翻译
<kenrry> w you root quanxian danshi duiyu info.php wenjian buneng xieru
<CyrusYzGTt> pinyinlish..
<CyrusYzGTt> ls -l 看看 info.php
<kenrry0908> 就是我有root权限 但要对nginx进行phpinfo测试
<kenrry0908> 创建info.php文件后 保存时它说我不能打开或者写入
<kenrry0908> 希望各位大神能帮帮忙啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ls -lZ
<CyrusYzGTt>  service重新启动 ,不是系统
<kenrry0908> ls不是看新建的那个文件吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ls -lZ 也能看权限
<CyrusYzGTt> -Z 是selinux权限查看
<kenrry0908> service怎么重新启动啊
<kenrry0908> stop start？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 用旧版的服务， 还是 systemctl ?
<kenrry0908> 我是菜鸟哎 不知道你说的是什么  我用的事12.10版本的
<kenrry0908> 刚刚就是按照官网的提示来的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..额， 问 别人，我不会ubuntu的，， 我只会fedora
<kenrry0908> systemctl是什么东西
<kenrry0908> 好吧 3q
<CyrusYzGTt> 最新的服务管理， 比 service 和 chconfig 好多了
<kenrry0908> 这是命令吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，也有 gui版的，不过用 cli 管理服务器最好，节省内存，速度快
<kenrry0908> 还不是特别了解....刚刚开始整ubuntu并且想装一下nginx结果就杯具了
<kenrry0908> 好忧伤
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Web Browser App默认登陆ubuntu 14.04~~可靠的塔尔羊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451619 http://iloveubuntu.net/web-browser-app-implemented-default-ubuntu-1404 Web Browser App就是ubuntu touch默认的浏览器 Web Browser App在ubuntu desktop上的运行效果 访问ubuntu官方首页: Web Browser App控制面板 <img src="http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/Web%20Browse
<^k^> ─> r%20App%20activity%20trusty%20default.png" style="max-height:210px
<imtxc> freeflying_away: ok
<roylez> imtxc: https://d233eq3e3p3cv0.cloudfront.net/max/800/1*XTegBWz0H4UlxxP9CDy-CA.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<imtxc> 这本儿质量不错
<freeflying> roylez, 相亲的如何啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu会大量占用wifi网络的资源？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451620 我用Ubuntu时，同一WiFi网里的其他设备就几乎上不了网了。。 但是用别的系统就不会有这种情况。 是我哪里没设置好吗？ 还是驱动问题？ ubuntu 12.04 envy 4 统计信息: 发表于 由 zirconium — 2013-11-03 13:43
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个最基本的问题——命令冲突怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451622 自行安装的GaussView和系统的GV是一个命令，都是用gv调用的，两个冲突怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2013-11-03 14:12
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC用网络视频插件看过的视频能不能保存起来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451623 XBMC用网络视频插件看过的视频如果完整看过，硬盘里应该有缓存文件，我能不能把这些缓存文件以flv、f4v、mp4等文件保存起来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2013-11-03 14:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手在无系统电脑上安装求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451624 我用puppy不小心把硬盘格式化成了NTFS，现在要在无系统的电脑上安装可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 laiyilong — 2013-11-03 15:10
<imtxc> iMadper: 也去薅了个拉卡拉
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚知道怎么取消屏幕的自动黑屏
<iMadper> imtxc: 拉卡啦有啥用?
<iMadper> imtxc: 能用来给信用卡还款吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实就是玩儿，还不如支付宝方便
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 也对
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就扔了吧
<imtxc> 目的是薅羊毛，不一定用……
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的手机不能自动黑屏？
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 电脑
<imtxc> 哦，是取消
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要取消
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: xset s off ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 原来, 有俩自动黑屏的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个是s, 一个是dpms还是叫啥来的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 就是dpms
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 要两个都关了
<imtxc> iMadper: 说明乃在看电视剧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 为什么不是av呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: av 要经常拖动。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/574828.html
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【象印保温杯SM-KA48-NL】象印480ml真空保温杯SM-KA48-NL【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<imtxc> 这货为毛这么贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 我买了一个送妹子
<iMadper> imtxc: 今年夏天的时候特价买的
<GODDOG> iMadper, 买的什么?
<iMadper> GODDOG: 保温杯
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在买两个, 然后满减之后也是好价呀
<GODDOG> iMadper, 哦 我要不要学习一下呢
<iMadper> GODDOG: 你随意呀
<GODDOG> iMadper, 算了 送素未谋面的妹子杯子 好戳的样子
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗
<GODDOG> robbin, 不要这样
<GODDOG> robbin, 哦哟 错了
<GODDOG> roylez, 不要这样
<roylez> GODDOG: Good Boy~~~
<GODDOG> 我觉得Xchat的功能好不人性化
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat +1
<roylez> xchat --
<iMadper> xchar... 直接删掉
<GODDOG> 而irssi就会直接补全成和我通话那个人的
<GODDOG> windows也没别的
<roylez> imtxc: 建议别买这个按的
<iMadper> roylez: 为什么? 我已经买了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 很冷清 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451625 很冷清 刚在移动硬盘安装了14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2013-11-03 15:54
<iMadper> roylez: ... 不早说, 有啥缺点?
<GODDOG> windows搞定vim和git就花了好长时间
<roylez> iMadper: 丫问我了？
<iMadper> roylez: 现在问了, 说呀
<roylez> iMadper: 除非你有车，否则就别买
<iMadper> roylez: 有呀
<iMadper> roylez: 然后呢?
<roylez> iMadper: 不好洗....
<roylez> iMadper: 敞口的最经典...
<iMadper> roylez: 哦, 就这个缺点呀. 没事, 我送的妹子, 妹子自己去洗. 锻炼一下妹子的家务能力, 挺好的
<GODDOG> 买个杯子也这么头痛
<roylez> iMadper: 把妹子送我好了
<iMadper> roylez: 你已经有 imtxc 了~
<iMadper> roylez: 你要专一~
<roylez> iMadper: imtxc 被你玩腻了，不要
<iMadper> roylez: 可以换一下, 你天天帮 imtxc 捡肥皂
<iMadper> roylez: 你们两个角色转换一下嘛~
<roylez> iMadper: 你需要专一，坚持帮 imtxc 捡肥皂
<iMadper> lol~
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么了
<imtxc> onlylove: 磕瓜子舌头疼，休息呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 按的这种太复杂了
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么高级货
<imtxc> onlylove: 杯子嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/574828.html 这种
<imtxc> roylez: 相亲成功没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪，我都只能买玻璃杯
<imtxc> onlylove: 买和看是两回事
<imtxc> onlylove: 别人去逛街，我就网上看看相当与逛街了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看过多少东西了
<imtxc> onlylove: 说了就跟你逛街一样啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 你一路走过去能看见多少东西？这些东西你都买？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都是想买啥写个list然后直接去超市买或者网站下单
<imtxc> onlylove: 我只是为了看啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我通常只是在有想买东西的想法的时候才会去看
<imtxc> 当然，除非有很明确的需要什么东西，才会专门去买
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10不能正常开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451627 . 有时候按esc会出来几个可选的开机项，一个是ubuntulink13.10，第二个是什么什么Linux什么什么的，第三个是恢复模式，第四个忘了，我都没有正常开过机，不按esc一直都是那个开机动画，有时候按了esc出来的是一个要输入好像是passphrass的东西
<^k^> ─> ，我就输入密码，然后出来一大堆东西才能开机 。开机之后使用过程中还会老卡，这是什么問題，怎么解 …
<jusss> iMadper: 在main()函数结束后，后面的函数调用还能执行吗？
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<iMadper> jusss: 你说呢
 * iMadper 做饭去
<jusss> main(){for(;i["]<i;++i){--i;}"];read(0,i+++"hell\
<jusss> o, world!\n",1));}read(j,i,p){write(j/p+p,i---j,i/i);}
<jusss> shellox: hi
<onlylove> jusss: 你又在看啥奇技淫巧
<jusss> shellox: 你的ip是1开头的呀，好高级
<jusss> onlylove: main(){for(;i["]<i;++i){--i;}"];read('-'-'-',i+++"hell\
<jusss> o, world!\n",'/'/'/'));}read(j,i,p){write(j/p+p,i---j,i/i);}
<onlylove> jusss: 扔gcc里面编译下，然后运行看结果
<jusss> onlylove: 输出helloworld
<jusss> onlylove: 还有j p没定义呀
<jusss> onlylove: 还有i/i
<onlylove> jusss: 事情真多，后面补上一句printf，把这些个都输出
<jusss> onlylove: 没声明直接使用，
<onlylove> jusss: 没声明的东西编译器没报警么
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 你从哪里看到的，找谁解释去
<jusss> onlylove: 。
 * iMadper 没缩进的代码, 看都懒得看.
 * iMadper 今天做: 香煎沙巴鱼
<onlylove> iMadper: 你好意思说，一共才几行
<gfrog> iMadper: ggvG=
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么不好意思了?
<iMadper> gfrog: 你的irc还能缩进代码?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还得自己找大括号匹配, 你愿意看你看
<iMadper> gfrog: 我记得g=G就行吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也不愿意看
<gfrog> iMadper: 唔，这意思，当我没说
<jusss> iMadper: 我怎么感觉它少个大括号。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 看到了吧，下次你贴代码学聪明点
<iMadper> jusss: 懒得数.
<onlylove> jusss: 最好找个支持语法高亮的
<jusss> iMadper: 我给你搞下格式
<iMadper> onlylove: 你觉得不缩进也没事? 那你帮 jusss 数数大括号, 是不是少一个
<iMadper> jusss: 给我?
<iMadper> jusss: 谢谢您, by了
<iMadper> 不用了
<jusss> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/n4fa2e-84839?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<iMadper> 粗看了一下, 谁写的这代码, 就该死全家
<iMadper> jusss: 不看, 不return 0
<iMadper> jusss: 已经是错误的代码了
<iMadper> jusss: 看错误的代码, 有啥行为我都觉得没意义
<jusss> iMadper: 跟本没抱错
<jusss> iMadper: 编译器都没报错
<iMadper> jusss: 没报错 != 是对的
<jusss> iMadper: 连执行都没问题，输出hello world
<onlylove> jusss: iMadper +1
<iMadper> jusss: 很多东西编译器都不检查, 比如你试图在同一个语序节点多次赋值同一变量, 编译器就不报错
<iMadper> jusss: 但是是错的
<iMadper> jusss: 我就没见过你看过正经代码.
<iMadper> jusss: 这东西, 我跟你讲, 都没用.
<onlylove> jusss: 编译器检查语法错误，不检测逻辑错误
<jusss> iMadper: ...这代码编译没报错，输出了hello world
<iMadper> jusss: 那怎么了
<jusss> iMadper: 那说明是没问题的
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 很多错误编译器都不报错
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: {长度=>1.61 MiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手关于“关闭按钮有时失灵和libreoffice彻底卸载的问题” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451628 本人是新手有两个问题请教下 版本是：ubuntu 13.04 1.有时候无法关闭应用程序，就是点击关闭按钮没有反映，如果打开多个程序的话，有时候点击关闭会把层叠在后面的程序关闭,下面是截图 guanbi.png 2.关于
<^k^> ─> 卸载libreoffice的问题 通过apt-get remove libreoffice-* 卸载后，发现libreoffice还在 统计信息: 发表于 由 kenwaytom — …
<iMadper> jusss: 不符合这里面描述的代码, 都是错误的. 不管他的行为是不是你预期的, 都是错误的: http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf
<onlylove> jusss: 以后多看点正经代码
<jusss> iMadper: ...编译器没报错，是自己想要的，这还不是正确的吗。。。
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 不是.
<iMadper> jusss: 恰巧在某个平台上是你想要的结果而已.
<iMadper> jusss: c编译器很少报非致命的错误.
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<jusss> iMadper: i["]<i;++i){--i;}"];这句应该怎么断？ 双引号里的是一句还是第一个双引号仅仅是个数？
<onlylove> jusss: 你刚发现这句？
<jusss> onlylove: ...里面太多不明白的了，只是没一开始问这句
<jusss> onlylove: 你gcc下开有错吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我懒得开
<GODDOG> Matllab很好玩  像VB一样
<onlylove> jusss: gcc的报错啥的需要你自己加上选项，如果不加 -W 直接gcc，根本不报
<onlylove> jusss: 你看看你自己是该RTFM还是STFW
<onlylove> GODDOG: matlab比VB好玩多了
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是自己测试去算了，
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你用VB给我仿真下神经网络
<GODDOG> onlylove, 大神 我就仰慕你下你们的神生活回去做屌丝去了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 我不是神，我记得Matlab有个示例，印象里面是m14还是f14的，如果普通界面里面没有，就在simulink里面
<GODDOG> onlylove, 刚玩到simulink
<GODDOG> onlylove, maple根本就不能比啊
<onlylove> 明天回单位，继续看vsphere和hve，顺带编译那刚开了一小半的lfs
<onlylove> iMadper: 问个小白问题，如果我在64bit的系统里面编译一个64bit的程序，如何确定我的编译器用的是64的gcc还是32的
<imtxc> onlylove: readelf
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦， file 就可以
<onlylove> imtxc: 前几天搞64的gcc总是make bootstrap error2，快烦死了，奇怪的是32的没问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 这就不清楚了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我怀疑如果不是lfs的source有问题，就是编译器有问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 之前一直编译的是32的，没注意，那天突发奇想想弄个64的，结果GCC死活不肯bootstrap
<imtxc> onlylove: 编译环境的问题？
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该不是，我故意找了个旧版的，用的是lfs自己的livecd
<onlylove> imtxc: 我估计如果我用我自己64的debian，应该没这问题
<imtxc> 没玩过 lfs
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实没啥，就和gentoo还有arch差不多，就是手工分区，然后准备配置文件，自己编译工具链，然后把系统搞起来，然后加个loader
<onlylove> imtxc: 只不过gentoo自动化程度比lfs高多了，arch直接有二进制了
<imtxc> onlylove: 明天装 arch
<jiero> iMadper: 做晚饭了。吃山楂酱最好了
<imtxc> jiero: …………
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥好玩的……
<imtxc> 山楂酱，，，
 * jiero 用脚底蹭蹭imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 玩lfs纯粹属于闲的不知道干什么
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为要换硬盘了，所以要装系统啊
<jiero> onlylove: 只爱啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 你又不是破马
<jiero> imtxc: 我比你高点，虽然破马蹄子更高
<onlylove> imtxc: 直接tar一下，然后用livecd把机器拉起来，tar回去
<onlylove> imtxc: 把uuid什么的搞对了就行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 重装一遍多累
<jiero> imtxc: 200以下什么平头耳机好用？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 新手请教下面的按钮如何设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451629 如何设置这个按钮图标了 banner.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 kenwaytom — 2013-11-03 17:50
<jiero> imtxc: 算了。
 * jiero 忘记了
<imtxc> jiero: 我的这个啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你的这个？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 你的耳朵好卖？么。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的是啥，mx365?375?
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊， E300+
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 我说头戴的
<imtxc> jiero: 那就不知道了。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在没有好耳机了。。
<onlylove> 吃饭去，虽然胃里面有积食，还在吐酸水
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么也得有个过得去的
<onlylove> imtxc: 200左右的入门
<jiero> onlylove: 入门就不必进阶了
<jiero> onlylove: 入门就行了
 * jiero 发现耳机多了。对比一下。都是不一样的。没必要一定要哪种。。。
<jiero> 感觉更好，那是什么感觉？
<iMadper> jiero: 当你听了hd650之后, 就知道, 确实是有高低之分的
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> iMadper: 所以我不听。就没意义了哦。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 不吸烟，吸多好的烟也白搭。不喝酒，多好的酒也白搭。。。
<mordory> kk
<mordory> time
<jusss> iMadper: c语言的花括号不成对为什么也没抱错
<railly> 怎么可能不报错？
<railly> c语言花括号不成对的话，基本上直接就是语法错误了哦
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么没对齐?
<iMadper> jusss: 你数数
<iMadper> jusss: 几个左花括号几个又花括号? 告诉我
<iMadper> jusss: 说呀.
<GODDOG> iMadper, 说不定在宏定义里含有括号也不一定
<iMadper> GODDOG: 我们是针对某个特定的代码说的
<iMadper> gfrog: 在考虑要不要买c4呢
<GODDOG> iMadper, 哦 能问下代码在哪里??
<jusss> iMadper: int i;main(){for(;i["00000000000000"];read(0,i+++"hello, world!\n",1));}read(j,i,p){write(j/p+p,i---j,i/i);}
<iMadper> jusss: 你丫又换代码了?
<gfrog> iMadper: 你准备炸哪里？
<jusss> iMadper: main(){}{}
<iMadper> gfrog: 贵公司一楼
<iMadper> gfrog: 靠谱吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 我是把那个代码简化了
<jusss> iMadper: 这还是那个代码，只是简化了
<iMadper> jusss: 简化之后不是对齐了?
<jusss> iMadper: 可是main()后面的明明结束了
<gfrog> iMadper: 前两天刚刚着了一次火，原来是您做的……
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是, 我还没动手呢
<jusss> iMadper: main(){}read...{}
<iMadper> gfrog: 我一出手, 绝对不留活口
<iMadper> gfrog: 十步一杀, 千里不留行
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道.
<gfrog> iMadper: 人送绰号：“蟑螂不死，我死”
<iMadper> gfrog: 这个不是人送的
<iMadper> gfrog: 我这些天看到一堆穿羽绒服的...
 * gfrog C社各种Open职位啊，大家快上
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有我能去的了的
<iMadper> gfrog: 我们组还open了一堆职位呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃们是走人走的太多。我们这是业务发展。 lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 不不不, 是新来的headaccount
<iMadper> gfrog: 走的坑都填上了
<Mayaer> 哈喽～
<jusss> imtxc: 在没
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃不赶紧转一个 remote 的职位啊
<imtxc> jusss: .
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> gfrog: ...
<jusss> imtxc: int i;main(){for(;i["00000000000000"];read(0,i+++"hello, world!\n",1));}read(j,i,p){write(j/p+p,i---j,i/i);}解析下
<imtxc> 这是啥
<imtxc> gfrog: 你薅的拉卡拉是什么型号？
<jusss> imtxc: 一个输出hello world的c代码，你gcc下
<railly>  Ignoring file 'pidgin-developers-ppa-raring.list.distUpgrade' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extensi
 * iMadper 费劲... 
<railly> 这个怎么整？
<iMadper> railly: 报错信息不是写清楚了嘛?
<railly> 删掉？
<imtxc> jusss: 你玩的太高端了
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> railly: as it has an invalid filename extensi
<iMadper> railly: 因为他文件名中的后缀不合法
<railly> iMadper: 对啊，那我该怎么办？
<jusss> imtxc: 你看看能在简化简化吗
<iMadper> railly: 看看其他的文件是怎么命名的呀
<iMadper> railly: 改成跟其他的一样呀
<imtxc> jusss: 没有看懂
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<jusss> imtxc: gcc有报错吗
<jusss> mayli: 大师在吗
<imtxc> jusss: 不知道
<imtxc> jusss: 我没觉得这代码能编译过去
<railly> iMadper:好像 都是我删了的软件留下的
<jusss> imtxc: 我这是可以的
<jusss> imtxc: 没抱错
<jusss> ofan: 在没
<imtxc> 这代码能不报错？
<jusss> imtxc: 没抱错
<imtxc> 这括号就对不上啊，还有， j p 哪里定义了
<jusss> imtxc: 你gcc下
<iMadper> imtxc: 何止是j p, write和read也没定义
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于截图的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451631 我用的是12.04。 在这样的时候，发现无法截图： 打开一个终端。（其他应用也可以。） 在终端的标题栏点右键。 点截图的快捷键（如 print screen），不管用了。 那么，想在这样的时候截图应该怎么办啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 admiral_orange — 2
<imtxc> 我懒得复制，但是绝对编译不过去
<^k^> ─> 013-11-03 19:11
<iMadper> jusss: 你换个编译器, 报错居多
<imtxc> jusss: 这货你是怎么编译的
<iMadper> jusss: 你换个编译器, 至少报错六处
<iMadper> jusss: 不过是钻了gcc会默认链接一些东西的空子而已
<jusss> iMadper: gcc报错了？
<iMadper> jusss: 懂啥叫做换个编译器吗?
<jusss> iMadper: gcc报错了？
<jusss> iMadper: 我会告诉你vc++也没报错
<iMadper> jusss: gcc知道这么写不对, 不过gcc没有终止编译而已. gcc -Wall xxx.c
<jusss> iMadper: vc++也没报错
<iMadper> jusss: 因为vc也默认链接额外的东西.
<jusss> iMadper: Tiny C Compiler编译也没报错
<iMadper> jusss: gcc -Wall
<iMadper> jusss: 试试看
<iMadper> jusss: clang 试试看
<iMadper> jusss: splint 试试看
<jusss> iMadper: 没clang splint...
<jusss> iMadper: 现在gcc vc++ ttc都没报错，你还认为它是错的？
<iMadper> jusss: gcc -Wall 不报错?
<iMadper> jusss: 必须是错的
<iMadper> jusss: 不信你发到c.lang问问去
<jusss> iMadper: 现在在win下
<iMadper> jusss: 都说了, gcc知道代码是错的, 只是没有终止编译而已
<iMadper> jusss: 不信你发到c.lang
<imtxc> 这中代码是用来炫技巧用的么
<railly> 小蛋疼，看不懂的样子
<iMadper> imtxc: 写这代码的人, 就该全家一起跳楼
<iMadper> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6352397/
<railly> 全家一起跳楼，好狠的样子
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 神奇强大的dash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451632 https://plus.google.com/117330234028527667666/posts/QE3DuAx6Abp Capturedu2013-10-17_16-36-36.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-03 19:59
<jusss> iMadper: 我好像明白点了
<iMadper> jusss: 首先, 我问你, 为什么我没有定义read函数, 但是他能调用?
<iMadper> jusss: 因为, gcc虽然知道你没有定义read, 但是他希望容错, 所以还是帮你做了链接了
<iMadper> jusss: 单这一点, 就说明了, 能编译, 不代表代码对
<jusss> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/8ypiz6-84841?raw
<jusss> iMadper: 这是K&R的C
<jusss> iMadper: 不是ANSI C
<iMadper> jusss: 然后呢?
<jusss> iMadper: 人家不是定义read函数了吗
<jusss> iMadper: read(j,i,p)
<jusss> 	{  write(j/p+p,i---j,i/i);}
<iMadper> jusss: 哦, 没定义write
<imtxc> 这里用的是 write 2 吧
<imtxc> write(0, i--, 1)
<jusss> iMadper: unistd.h
<jusss> iMadper: 只是没#include <unistd.h>
<iMadper> jusss: 没include, 已经是个错误了
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然不能 include cc jusss
<jusss> iMadper: K&R 貌似没有标准吧
<imtxc> include 上之后绝对编译不过去
<iMadper> jusss: 在函数的参数中写i++这样的东西, 也是不符合标准的.
<jusss> iMadper: 如果#include 的话，它就不能用read这个自定义函数了
<jusss> iMadper: 这个代码有符合标准的地方吗？
<iMadper> jusss: int i, 完全符合
<jusss> iMadper: K&R没标准吧
<iMadper> jusss: c有标准
<jusss> iMadper: 这段代码是在ANSI C出来前写的
<iMadper> 哦
<iMadper> jusss: 好挖坟
<jusss> iMadper: 这段代码出来时还没ANSI C
<iMadper> jusss: 所以, 是错的
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。编译器都不认为它是错的，你看gcc vc++ tcc都懂得K&R, 连gcc有些地方都跟ANSI C有冲突，难道gcc也错了？
<iMadper> jusss: 容错
 * MeaCu1pa1 进来看到高端讨论
<iMadper> jusss: 有人说过gcc标准吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 那有ANSI编译器吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 况且, 你没看到我给你贴的? gcc一直知道这代码是错的呀
<iMadper> jusss: 你觉得对你就去用吧
<iMadper> jusss: 哥继续写patch去.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 发行版本时间轴 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451633 https://plus.google.com/103672470052226818714/posts/ifKgjA8UFkA 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-03 20:11
<jusss> iMadper: for循环那还是看不懂
<iMadper> jusss: for循环没有任何问题
<jusss> iMadper: int i; i["00000000000000"]
<hongker> 在讨论c呢。。
<iMadper> jusss: 未赋值的全局变量, 默认初始化为0
<iMadper> jusss: 所以, int i 等价于 int i=0;
<iMadper> jusss: 这能明白吧?
<jusss> iMadper: i["00000000000000"]呢
<iMadper> jusss: 全等于 "00000000000"[i]
<iMadper> jusss: 后面还有i++, 也就是说, 从第一个字符开始遍历
<iMadper> jusss: a[i] 是语法糖, 等价于 *(a + i)
<jusss> iMadper: "00000000000000"在这代表一个地址？
<iMadper> jusss: 对
<iMadper> jusss: 双引号引起来的字符串, 其实是一个无名指针来的
<iMadper> hongker: 没, 在讨论妹子
<iMadper> hongker: 我对c毫无兴趣
<iMadper> hongker: 对妹子兴趣倒是很高
<hongker> iMadper: c的确不是妹纸。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.10面板不显示时钟了啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451634 今天装了ubuntu13.10,面板不知道为什么突然时钟不见了啊，设置里面是灰色的，无法点，请问怎么办啊！！！！！！！！ 选区_001.png 日期和时间_002.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 gefangshuai — 2013-11-03 20
<^k^> ─> :14
 * imtxc 对 C 有兴趣
<jusss> iMadper: "00000000000000"在常量区还是在栈上？
<iMadper> jusss: 印象中记得是全局常量
<jusss> iMadper: 怎么控制是循环14次
<iMadper> jusss: 啥14次?
<jusss> iMadper: for循环执行了14次
<hongker> for(i=0;i<14;i++)...
<iMadper> jusss: for(;"]<i;++i){--i;}"[i];read(0,i+++"hello, world!\n",1));   你看看""里面的, 是不是14个字符, 我懒得数
<iMadper> hongker: 不行, 你这个做法不够傻逼
<iMadper> hongker: jusss 需要的足够傻逼的写法
<jusss> iMadper: 我知道是14个字符，但是还是不明白怎么控制14次的
<jusss> iMadper: 在一个地址上，偏移了14次，然后就不偏移了？
<hongker> iMadper: 怎么才算足够傻逼。。求指导。。
<iMadper> hongker: 你看 jusss 最早发的链接
<hongker> jusss: 你在用c写什么东东
<iMadper> jusss: 字符串结尾符号呀...
<charlin_> 第一次用这个irssi阿，都是怎么用得
<iMadper> jusss: 你基本功完全没有, 每天都花时间看这种没用的东西...
<imtxc> jusss: i["111"] 只是为了让这个循环在 i++ 到 3 的时候能挺下来而已
<iMadper> jusss: 你man ascii 就知道了
<imtxc> jusss: read 函数就是 write "hello,world"[i]
<iMadper> jusss: \0 的ascii值就是 0.
<iMadper> jusss: 0在c里面都是判断为false的
<jusss> iMadper: 所以for (; false ;) ;?
<iMadper> jusss: 什么????????????
<iMadper> jusss: i一开始是0呀
<iMadper> jusss: 每次都有i++
<iMadper> jusss: 所以i是遍历整个字符串呀
<imtxc> jusss: 说了 i 到 13 或者 14 之后才遇到 \0 就成  0 了
<iMadper> jusss: 到最后, 是\0的时候停止
<imtxc> 到底几个 1。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 当偏移地址的值是'\0'时 for 就停止了？
<iMadper> jusss: 对.
<iMadper> jusss: 因为 \0 就是0
<jusss> iMadper: for (; '\0' ; ) ；
<iMadper> jusss: 最后一次循环的时候, 是这个
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，我明白了
<iMadper> jusss: 不过我不记得在参数里有i++这种表达式是否合法了
<jusss> iMadper: 能用就行了，为什么一定要合法。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 为了告诉大家, 我不是傻逼
<iMadper> jusss: 所以要合法
<iMadper> jusss: 就跟偷来的钱也能花, 为什么一定要自己挣?
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 你能回答我吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 不能，
<iMadper> 赞
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • KDE Ubuntu 13.10 Helium plasma 主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451635 https://plus.google.com/114502551104632210572/posts/TLY34LZGLEC s1.jpg 不过这布局看着像unity... 哪个cpu温度....73...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-03 20:28
<hongker> 好像嵌入式用到c语言的较多。。。
<iMadper> hongker: 据我所知, 没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 该穿羽绒服了
<imtxc> iMadper: 还不需要吧
<hongker> 需要了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不怕热, 怕冷
<imtxc> jusss: 你别研究这个了
<hongker> 现在14度。。
<jusss> imtxc: 我只是无聊。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 前两天写了2天才憋出15行代码，后来就写不下去了。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 昨天 nyfair招人写程序, 有偿的.
<hongker> 无聊来学python和ruby吧。。包你不无聊
<jusss> imtxc: 因为实在是看不懂LDT_ENTRY
<iMadper> 学py, 一定无聊
<jusss> iMadper: 你知道怎么从LDT或GDT里面把地址取出来吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 我得查查
<iMadper> jusss: 我不写汇编.
<jusss> iMadper: x86之类的难道没给指令码？不应该呀
<hongker> iMadper: 无聊就写爬虫玩
<imtxc> jusss: 那你也没必要看这样诡异的
<iMadper> hongker: 我不无聊, 我有时间还不如看看自己喜欢的代码.
<jusss> iMadper: intel应该给了怎么从LDT GDT里取地址的指令，但是搜不到。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你为什么需要知道GDT?
<imtxc> jusss: 你把 read 函数里面看成 write(0, i++,1) 就懂了
<jusss> iMadper: LDT也行，你知道怎么取？
<imtxc> i--
<iMadper> jusss: 保护模式下, 很可能读不到
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道, 我不写汇编
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: 反汇编应该也不会出来那种指令吧
<imtxc> 我也翻翻厚衣服去
<iMadper> jusss: 除非的kernel的嗲吗
<iMadper> 代码
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没啥厚衣服了.. 好悲剧...
<jusss> iMadper: kernel代码里有 LDT_ENTRY
<iMadper> imtxc: 一薄一厚两件抓绒, 但是没有外套, 一刮风就死了
<imtxc> iMadper: x230 摁 F(1-12) 太TM痛苦了
<iMadper> imtxc: f1-4 我能直接按对
<imtxc> iMadper: 目前我盲按只能按对 F1
<jusss> iMadper: http://www.verysource.com/code/2009751_1/ldt.c.html
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Linux 1.0 内核C源代码 Linux最早版本代码 由Linus Torvalds亲自书写的 查看源码: ldt.c - VerySource
<jusss> iMadper: 只是我是一点看不懂，我只想知道怎么从LDT GDT里把地址搞出来
<iMadper> jusss: #define store_ldt(ldt) asm("sldt %0" : "=m"(ldt))
<iMadper> jusss: 看到了?
<iMadper> jusss: 大概就是这句吧
<freeflying> iMadper, 帮出128G SSD啊
<iMadper> jusss: #define load_ldt(ldt)				asm volatile("lldt %0"::"m" (ldt))
<iMadper> freeflying: 行, 我问问我的小伙伴
<jusss> iMadper: ...还是看不懂。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是已经出给我了么
<freeflying> imtxc, 还有个sata的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 候总还有个sata的
<imtxc> freeflying: 装在里面 256+128 多好
<iMadper> imtxc: 我已经把候总的家底调查清楚了
<imtxc> 我没钱收了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣, 256 + 256
<iMadper> imtxc: 你太小看候总了
<imtxc> iMadper: ....................
<imtxc> soga
<freeflying> imtxc, ultrabook啊,装不了sata
<freeflying> iMadper, 扯吧你就
 * iMadper 候总家的木地板或者瓷砖下面, 藏了几千亿
<imtxc> freeflying: 对了，乃的支付宝再 msg 我下下……
<imtxc> 我试试用刚弄来的拉卡拉给你转。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 病
<jusss> 关于GDT和LDT的基址可通过SGDT和SLDT指令获取
<freeflying> imtxc, 你有拉卡拉的pos了
<jusss> 貌似找到了
<imtxc> freeflying: lol 转过去了，你看看
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教UBUNTU加载不同志硬件驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451637 我有不同品牌的电脑做客户端。 比如IBM，HP两款电脑。他们单独在电脑上安装UBUNTU是可以正确加载触摸屏驱动的。 我现在做了个服务器，在这个服务器上做个镜像。 我的客户端通地镜像加载系统。通地PXE引导，启动系统。我如何让
<^k^> ─> 客户端加载正常的触摸屏驱动 请高手指导下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 131snow — 2013-11-03 20:46
<imtxc> 新版的支付宝的这个还钱表情太有爱了
<iMadper> jusss: #define store_ldt(ldt) asm("sldt %0" : "=m"(ldt))  这个就是sldt呀
<iMadper> jusss: %0代表第一个传入的参数, 就是ldt呀
<imtxc> freeflying: 能不能看到那个“还你钱” 的表情跟我的录音啊？
<freeflying> imtxc, 稍等,打开支付宝好慢
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 我在招行薅的手机拉卡拉
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 你看肉翻后淘宝都麻烦
<freeflying> 这渣网速
<jiero> 我穿上羽绒服了
<iMadper> jiero: 赞
<freeflying> jiero, 你亏的厉害啊
 * jiero 10年前的波斯登
<imtxc> 支付宝越来越高端了，都能自动还款了。。
<jiero> freeflying iMadper 我手冷
<freeflying> 我今天出门只穿了衬衫+冲锋衣
<jiero> imtxc: 你的想象力太差。
<imtxc> jiero: 想象力？
<jiero> imtxc: 创造性思维教育没跟上
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我说了什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 创造性思维差的社会接受新东西就差。
 * jiero 欺负 imtxc
 * jiero 只是摸摸 imtxc
<freeflying> imtxc, 收到了,但没你说的留言
<imtxc> freeflying: 早知道你网速这么渣，我就应该录一大段话过去
<imtxc> freeflying: 额，表情也没有？
<jusss> iMadper: asm("sldt %0" : "=m"(ldt))这是条汇编指令码？
<freeflying> imtxc, 正在打开
<iMadper> jusss: 内联汇编
<jusss> iMadper: 那个 : "=m"(ldt)不是汇编吧
<iMadper> jusss: 不是, 是说汇编结束后, ldt会被更新
<imtxc> 是不是该穿秋裤了
<iMadper> jusss: 这个ldt是变量名
<iMadper> jusss: 形参
<iMadper> imtxc: 不穿
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥也没
<iMadper> imtxc: 再过半个月我再穿秋裤
<jusss> iMadper: 那汇编指令就是sldt ldt了吧
<iMadper> jusss: 对.
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧，乃的支付宝版本太老了
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<freeflying> imtxc, 网页的啊
<jusss> iMadper: 如果在一开始定义了变量，在后面应该可以用sldt把这个变量的地址输出来吧
<iMadper> jusss: 不确定
<imtxc> iMadper, jiero 我发现我的收支流水现在全在支付宝里面了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还有好多是在公司吃饭...
<jusss> iMadper: 用int c=0;这种方式
<iMadper> jusss: linux有用ldt吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，对，饭卡还不能刷信用卡……
<jusss> iMadper: ldt是不是intel的吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 是.
<iMadper> jusss: 但是, linux没有启用ldt
<iMadper> jusss: 还有就是, 你未必有权限读取, 你试试吧, 我也不知道
<jusss> iMadper: 不用ldt,linux怎么寻址？难道还是实模式？或另一种保护模式
<iMadper> jusss: 都用gdt
<iMadper> jusss: 你找本书看看去吧.
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 纯菜鸟请教个shell脚本问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451640 比如有个文本文件内容如下 one two three 有三个词分别用空格隔开 请问如何调用某个单词作为一个值在下面的命令中使用？ 比如分别 echo one echo two echo three 要求一个shell脚本能处理多个这样的格式的不同文本 统计信息: 发表于 由 ringz — 2013
<^k^> ─> -11-03 21:29
<jiero> imtxc: 我发现我的流水都是现金
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 请教Qt安装方面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451641 1.我在Windows下安装Qt5.1.1，会要求选择协议，请问4个协议之间的区别？LGPL和GPL之间的区别我大致了解了，那么FDL和LGPL Exception呢？ 2.我第一次安装选的LGPL，用Qt Addin在VS2012中注册了插件，然后新建Qt5工程的时候发现无法选择3D开发相关的类库，请
<^k^> ─> 问这个和协议选择有关系吗？我如何才能在将来进行3D开发？ 3.Qt Addin是30天试用期，是否30天之后就必须付 …
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 菜鸟问个关于Vim的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451642 在Vim中如何实现图中所圈的功能！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxySky — 2013-11-03 22:42
<chro> hi
<chro> can anyone tell me if this product is safe to buy: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-Sport-Portable-580ML-Hydration-Filter-Tapwater-Jug-Filtered-Water-Bottle-/190952022340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2c75a0a144
<^k^> chro ... ⇪ Outdoor Sport Portable 580ml Hydration Filter Tapwater Jug Filtered Water Bottle | eBay
<^k^> 05:02
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:02
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助：/etc/security/limits.conf的配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451643 在item中有很多项， memlock，stack具体指什么？ data和filesize有指什么？ 如果要限制内存的使用，应该设置哪些项目？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 newban — 2013-11-03 23:55
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-27
<luojie-dune> Evanescense:  need a life
<Evanescense> luojie-dune: going to buy food, rice, and breakfast
<^k^> 新 国外校区 • University of Bath http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465331 开一个头。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gong — 2014-10-27 5:36
<luojie-dune> Evanescense:  prepared for battle and is good to go, well, no goal will be archived with preservation. I will be taken forever to be ready for non-going.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ububtu发布 麒麟 版本的原因，我理解是为了入 国产操作系统的招标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465333 看到一篇《操作系统的国产博弈》 2010年10月，麒麟项目获得了约2.5亿元的“核高基（对核心电子器件、高端通用芯片及基础软件产品的简称）”专项经费，名列基础
<^k^>  ─> 软件扶持资金第一名的位置。今年，政府又给出了采用国产操作系统可以在政府采购中加两分的优惠政策。 …
<luojie-dune> 不着调了
<tenzu> 还没人说话
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  疼疼
<luojie-dune>  tenzu  我好晕
 * luojie-dune 干啥
<tenzu> ??
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 你肿么了？
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  我一生都是我干嘛呀
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 你又陷入逻辑怪圈了
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  没有怪圈呀，就是好多好多圈
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 然后各种圈套在一起变成了怪圈
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  ...
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 看来我说对了
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  不是，是你太绕了，范围太广，没得说
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无法进引导１４.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465334 我下了６４位的ubunkylin,然后： dd if=ubuntukylin-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb 到u盘。 可是用将u盘插上电脑，重启，进不了系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2014-10-27 8:33
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:38
<GODDOG> 一大早就开始点
<kingbo> 点点点
<kingbo> 点完干活去。。。哈哈
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽早
<leeeee> 咦 为什么发不了照片了呀
<roylez> leeeee: irc显然发不了...
<kingbo> 没有图片确实很清淡
<leeeee> 不是啊 就是分享图片那个 用不了啊
<leeeee> 我同学不是希望找一个IT男么
<leeeee> 很真诚的哇
<leeeee> 我就去找了照片啊
<leeeee> 可惜发不了诶
<gfxmode>  可以发图片链接
<kingbo> http://linux.cn/article-4084-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 特斯拉汽车首度被白帽黑客攻破：可无人驾驶 - 新闻
<leeeee> http://photo.weibo.com/1738986964/talbum/detail/photo_id/3574562800419996#3547550374010020
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 沈西西的照片 - 微相册
<leeeee> 这样吗？
<kingbo> weibo没希望...
<leeeee> 什么意思啊
<kingbo> 看不了啊
<leeeee> 那就别看了 反正我给介绍了
<kingbo> 。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: ni?
<leeeee> 嗨  兔子
<leeeee> 漂亮的兔子
<luojie-dune> leeeee:   hi.
<leeeee> 要不要我介绍女票给你
<luojie-dune> leeeee:  应该是当不成
<leeeee> 为什么 搞不好她能理解你的精神世界
<leeeee> 因为我也不懂她的世界
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 能理解的也许有
<luojie-dune> leeeee:  但是去行动的，没见过
<leeeee> 说不定这次可以啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 试试运气，都有你来筛咯
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我高中同学都上非诚勿扰了 。。。
<leeeee>   没有啊 正好我这个同学嘛  要我帮她介绍
<leeeee> 这么多IT男 就来吼一下嘛
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 突然发现好像说话多的除了我之外都是IT男
<leeeee> ==
<gfxmode> leeeee: 说到非诚勿扰。我曾经的同事去年10月份也上过，叫毕霄，第一轮就被全灭灯了
<yunfan> luojie-dune: 你高中同学  额
<leeeee> 反正就是 这边有一妹子可以介绍嘛  单身的可以嘛
<leeeee> 全灭？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我上去肯定被全灭
<leeeee> 为什么？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 只要说一句话
<leeeee> 现在都是第三轮才会灭光
<luojie-dune> 我不想待在一个城市，而且不想找工作
<leeeee> 第一轮，都20以上
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 因为你看得都是收视率高的，那些直接灭的就不播放了
<gfxmode> leeeee: 你可以找去年的视频，叫毕霄的，好像是第1个上场的
<luojie-dune> 哈安徽
<leeeee> 我更好奇的是那些女嘉宾啊
<luojie-dune> gfxmode: 哇。他说了什么
<luojie-dune> leeeee:  没关系呀
<leeeee> 那么小啊 就总裁巴拉巴拉
 * slucx 早
<gfxmode> luojie-dune: 忘了他说什么了，就是给人一种很矬的感觉
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 哎  你们都不要介绍么
<leeeee> 很优质的诶
<leeeee> 啊？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: ？给我呗。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 反正我现在闲着
<leeeee> 怎么给啊
<leeeee> 微信？微博？QQ？人人？
<luojie-dune> leeeee:  不要renren么
<leeeee> 或者电话。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 电话，费钱，算了
<luojie-dune> 哈安徽
<leeeee> 什么叫哈安徽
<leeeee> 想好方式通知我
<luojie-dune> gfxmode:  给他写稿子的人该刷 --- 明明有多种表达方式，好吧他选择了那些。。。没办法，其实非诚勿扰上的女的我都没看上的 ---
<luojie-dune> leeeee:  我的手机就是微信。
<leeeee> 你的手机是什么
<leeeee> 你有微信的是吧？
<archl> leeeee:  还是不要历史记录了吧。。。
<roylez> leeeee: 求真相
<archl> roylez:  你丫的都有孩子
<leeeee> 发不了啊
<roylez> archl: 有孩子又怎么了？卢瑟
<roylez> leeeee: 微信发我
<archl> roylez:  。
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> roylez: 你要去征个霸道女总裁？
<roylez> leeeee: http://jandan.net/2014/10/25/failed-marriages.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 是什么导致婚姻惨败：没有沟通、不兼容，以及一颗大钻戒
<yunfan> roylez: 把她微信账户发给我 我来人肉下
<roylez> yunfan: pm 2.5又到了300，人工降雨管用了不到一个星期
<leeeee> 扎西你一边玩去
<roylez> leeeee: 咋了？我微信等着呢
<GODDOG> 婚姻失败！！！！
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 来点正能量
<leeeee> OK？
<gfxmode>  leeeee: 你发图片的微博链接，微博是你的么？
<leeeee> 什么意思啊
<gfxmode> http://photo.weibo.com/1738986964/talbum/detail/photo_id/3574562800419996#3547550374010020
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 沈西西的照片 - 微相册
<gfxmode> leeee: 这个是你的微博么？
<leeeee> 不是啊
<jackness> 看不见图片啊
<jackness> 谁的照片啊
<jackness> 好漂亮的女孩子，我喜欢
<leeeee> ==
<jackness> leeeee: 你认识吗？
<leeeee> 我同学啊
<jackness> leeeee: 她结婚了吗？
<leeeee> 没。。
<jackness> 太好了
<jackness> 我有机会了
<leeeee> 你多大呀亲？
<jackness> 我29岁了
<jackness> 而且我胆子大
<leeeee> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jackness> 哈哈，她是我的了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 发布一款兼具本地歌曲播放和网络功能的音乐播放器--xyplayer（安装包） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465335 xyplayer的安装包下载地址：https://github.com/Zheng-Yejian/xyplayer-package 临时打包好的，用gdebi安装比较方便一些。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zettaYj — 2014-10-27 9:48
<leeeee> 晕啊
<leeeee> 哥你多高？
<jackness> 我168
<leeeee> 我同学有点高 176至少
<yunfan> roylez: 我这里pm2.5个位数 呵呵
<yunfan> gfxmode_: 这女的有点胖吧
<jackness> leeeee: 晕死，身高不是问题，年龄不是距离
<leeeee> 不是胖
<yunfan> 而且脸有点男性化 无办法
<leeeee> 身材匀称
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 男性化？
<leeeee> 锥子脸就女性化啊？
<yunfan> 怎么锥子脸了？
<yunfan> 明明是国字的
<jackness> 美女太少，有身材就好，我喜欢胖一点的
<jackness> 哈哈
<yunfan> 那要看胖在哪里
<leeeee> 真人从来没觉得她像男的
<yunfan> 年轻人啊  网上照片要谨慎 现在修图都不需要ps了 大妈都能瞬间美白
<leeeee> 除了脸有点婴儿肥 其他真没觉得胖
<jackness> 我觉得挺好的，女人吗 越多越好
<leeeee> 人家那胸不是C就是D
<leeeee> 长腿细腰的
<yunfan> 胸看照片也不能信
<jackness> 哇靠，胸大好，
<leeeee> 姐我跟她对床四年
<leeeee> 我能不知道吗
<leeeee> 照片什么啊 照片都不P的
<leeeee> 平时不化妆的妹子
<yunfan> 而且胸大只是个锦上添花的属性
<jackness> leeeee: 我靠，你也是女的啊，麻烦传自己照片我看看
<yunfan> 女孩子关键还是要内在 现在医学这么发达 喜欢胸大可以去隆嘛
<leeeee> 佩服
<leeeee> 内在也很好啊
<jackness> 再讨论下去要把这个女的扒光了
<yunfan> 你这是媒婆的嘴 靠不住的
<yunfan> 为了要出货 旺仔小馒头也是馒头
<leeeee> ==
<jackness> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 我晕啊
<jackness> yunfan: 你太掉了
<leeeee> 天地良心
<leeeee> 我干嘛要骗你啊
<leeeee> 再说她也没给我任何好处
<leeeee> 我也不能从你这得到什么
<yunfan> jackness: 你也不想想 脸漂亮身材好 胸大 又有内在  看他微博还出国留学的  这么好的条件为毛要来便宜我们这些该死的程序猿？
<leeeee> 真是无语了
<leeeee> 这世道果然好人难做
<yunfan> 哼
<jackness> 我收了，电话发给我，我立马找她开房
<yunfan> 所以我一般要认识人 先了解人家怎么说自己不好的地方
<leeeee> 事情是这样的 上次聚会呢 大家都单身嘛  因为她比我大几岁 很想恋爱结婚啊
<jackness> yunfan: 女强人类型的，只能放开，认识认识就好
<leeeee> 回来我就问她要不要介绍嘛  她说好啊  我问她什么条件  她说：人高 好看 最好IT的
<leeeee> 所以我就来了呀
<leeeee> 真是的
<jackness> 哎，可惜我一个条件都不满足
<jackness> yunfan: 你收了吧，如果不好你也可以退货的啊
<archl> 好吧。我肯定不符生活标准
<archl> yunfan:  你很强了好不
<leeeee> 我尽力了
<jackness> deb结尾的是不是直接可以双击安装啊
<leeeee> 随便乃们
<jackness> leeeee: 我想认识你，发个你的微博图片吧
<archl> gfxmode: 好吧，你那个同事超级黑呀。竟要求对方和男的朋友出去，而且还不陪对方—— 这种男人直接拉圾，拉黑
<leeeee> archl：==
<gfxmode> jackness: deb结尾的包，在图形界面，可以双击安装；或者dpkg -i
<archl> leeeee: 噢说错了，是要求对方不能和其他男人出去
<jzp113> 额
<leeeee> jackness：哥你是谁都想认识 你去天涯吧  上次随便瞅了瞅  一堆单身男女
<jzp113> 介绍给我
<gfxmode> leeeee: 我看你同学，学历应该是李莫愁级别的吧
<kandu> jackness: gui:gdebi-kde / gdebi; cli: gdebi-core
<leeeee> 没有 就是本科读完 出国读了一年就回来了
<leeeee> 在德勤工作
<yunfan> jackness: 瞎扯淡呢 她想谈恋爱这么好的条件还不是随便找 干嘛还要别人介绍  而且还指定要it男  你可知道这其中原因？
<leeeee> 目前考虑换工作
<archl> yunfan: 她不是怪异么，你也不是怪胎么
<leeeee> 随便找？怎么随便找？大街上拉个人么
<yunfan> jackness: 有句话叫可怜之人必有可恨之处
<yunfan> 所以要小心点
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 好吧
<archl> yunfan: 你就是想找大众情人么。。。
<leeeee> 楼上真是够了
<yunfan> archl: 怪胎也有好多种嘛 跟我又未必对路
<archl> leeeee: 我上次找的就算是大众情人类型的。
<yunfan> 这样的 我还是无福消受 留给魔都同行吧
<leeeee> 神马叫大众情人？
<archl> leeeee: 中学时候绯闻无数
<yunfan> leeeee: 去张江找it男不就行了
<jackness> yunfan: 什么原因，我不懂啊，这个女的的确太优秀，感觉压不住。女强人类型的
<yunfan> archl: 那你在她炮友圈排行多少？
<archl> yunfan: 去死
<yunfan> jackness: 年轻人还是社会阅历太少啊
<leeeee> 不知道啊 她也不可能就专门指望着我来帮她介绍把
<jackness> leeeee: 我想认识你，我喜欢会用linux的女的，有内涵
<leeeee> 只不过正好一说  就介绍了下啊
<archl> leeeee:  和你长得差不多么~ 我眼神不好~
<archl> 哈哈`
<yunfan> jackness: 我现在跟你说 有一笔钱几千万没有人要 你可以来领 这个你一听就知道是不可能的  但是她跟你说有个女孩子 条件特别好 你可以来谈谈 你就信了
<leeeee> 不好意思  我还真没您所说的内涵
<jackness> yunfan: 你就当炮友，大一炮然后走就不得了，锻炼身体啊
<leeeee> 我室友嘛
<leeeee> 条件都挺好的
<yunfan> jackness: 我都这把年纪了 哪里有心思找炮友
<leeeee> 真的还都没嫁啊
<yunfan> 已经撸到腿断了 呵呵
<jackness> yunfan: 晕死，你多大了？
<yunfan> jackness: 奔三
<jackness> yunfan: 我也29岁了啊 虽然是虚岁
<leeeee> 差不多啊 我同学相亲的对象都是差不多30左右
<leeeee> 90.89年的都有
<yunfan> jackness: 那这个还是留给你吧 哈
<jackness> leeeee: 我最讨厌89这两个数字
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> 还有陆肆？
<jackness> yunfan: 好吧，保证完成任务，大一炮然后回来和大家分享
<archl> leeeee:  哈哈。说来我也快30了
<yunfan> jackness: 好说
<leeeee> 为什么呢  我室友三个都是89年的
<leeeee> 班上多半这个年龄啊 然后就是90 最大88 最小91
<jackness> leeeee: 我是明珠人士，我是意见人士，89年共产党欠了全国人民的人命
<leeeee> 哦 研究生寝室有个93年的妹子 开完双眼皮真是美呆了
<archl> leeeee:  另外，九三的都21了。
<archl> leeeee: 大学不谈的，几乎没有
<leeeee> 不过93的已经谈了8年了
<leeeee> 现在要考博  真是望尘莫及
<jackness> 美女，传照片，你传照片我让你看我facebook
<jackness> 公平吧
<archl> leeeee:  13岁？？？
<leeeee> 那么她13就高中
<leeeee> 嗯 是这样的
<jackness> leeeee: 美女，怎么样？
<archl> leeeee:  13高中的是跳级狂么。
 * archl 不应该上小学。
<jackness> 都是天才啊
<jackness> 天朝这么多天才
<kandu> leeeee: 你以为卖菜呢？哪有这样直接说的。啥都别说，在聊天室呆一段时间，觉得谁靠谱，聊一聊。然后再介绍室友同学嘛。
 * archl 觉得上小学太无聊了——养成了不听课的习惯，从小到大都不停
<archl> kandu: 她来了好多月了
<gfxmode> kandu: 我觉得你挺靠谱的
<kandu> archl, leeeee: 我错啦，我好久没来了
<archl> kandu: 对你和你靠谱
<archl> leeeee: 推荐 kandu
<jackness> kandu: 你好像里面的人都认识啊，发那个美女图片连接给我，可以私聊我
<jackness> 哈哈，被吓跑了了
<jackness> 哎 还是我胆子大
<archl> roylez:  好吧，我感觉挺无聊的。。。这孩子四处找别人的话。
<archl> 这算什么。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04只能进入recovery mode ,怎么办，要重装吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465336 ubuntu 14.04只能进入recovery mode ,怎么办，要重装吗？win8系统，直接进入的话就出现ubuntu login，然后就一直重复，进不去，recovery mode可以直接进入图形界面，本人学生新手。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 ubu2 — 2014-10-27 10:24
<jackness1> 我被T了吗？
<jackness1> 为什么我被T了啊？
<jackness1> 昵称也变了
<jackness1> 我想imadper了，你们知道他去哪里了吗？
<leeeee> 讨论完了？
<jackness1> leeeee: 刚说你被吓跑了 你又来了啊
<leeeee> 没啊  刚刚死机了
<jackness1> 美女，我看过你的照片了哦
<jackness1> kandu发给我看过了
<leeeee> ==
<jackness1> 你也挺漂亮的啊
<jackness1> 比你同学漂亮
<leeeee> 什么眼光啊
<jackness1> 我觉得你漂亮
<leeeee> 谢谢  不过我不需要找对象啊
<jackness1> leeeee: 你看来是名花有主了，恭喜你
<jusss> kandu: 大湿早上好
<leeeee> 呼叫兔子
<jackness1> jusss: 你看到imadper了吗？
<leeeee> kandu：你是谁啊
<jackness1> 他好久没来了，我想他了
<jusss> jackness1: 没有
<jackness1> jusss: 这个狗日的，说好推荐我进红帽子的
<jackness1> 我错了
<jackness1> 不该骂人
<jackness1> 他是我好兄弟
<jusss> leeeee: kandu 是这个频道的传奇人物，和cfy大神是一对好基友，不过cfy大神好长时间不来了
<jusss> jackness1: 你英语过几级啦？
<jackness1> 专业四级
<jackness1> 大四大六也过了
<jackness1> 我是英语专业的
<jusss> 厉害
<jackness1> 专八差2分
<jackness1> 厉害个屁 天天失业在家
<leeeee> jusss：你介绍的完全跟没说一样
<jackness1> imtxc: 你知道imadper人呢？
<jackness1> kandu: 你在吗？
<jusss> leeeee: 那怎么介绍？
<archl> leeeee: 怎么了？
<archl> jackness1: 我觉得你为人不怎么样。。。
<leeeee> 你看看通过每
<archl> leeeee: 通过了。
<leeeee> 反正你的介绍没有记忆点
<archl> 一样很少转载别人的东西，都是自己的生活
<archl> leeeee:  ？记忆点？
<jackness1> archl: 对，我脾气不好，胆子虽然大，但是嘴巴不干净，老是喜欢骂人
<jackness1> archl: 我向你，向大家道歉
<FJKong> happyaron: 赞小DD
<jackness1> 我错了，我会注意尊重每一个人
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> jackness1, 我没看你照片啊
<jackness1> jzp113: 你想看我照片吗？我可以发我facebook给你
<jzp113> 好啊好啊
<yunfan> kandu: 开始找工作了？
<jzp113> jackness1, 快发我啦,我想看看啦
<imtxc> 早啊 大家
<jackness> 我已经发我的facebook给大家了，大家想认识我可以看我的facebook
<imtxc> onlylove_: 最终入了哪个键盘
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 我错了
<jackness> jzp113: 你怎么了
<jzp113> 那妹子看不见脸啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • u盘安装，开机黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465338 baidu文库找的方法 “制作u盘启动 安装ubuntu12.xxx。。。。” 安装过程都正常，但是开机重启立刻黑屏，左上角下划线闪动。 机器是thinkpad w510. 求助是显卡驱动问题么？要如何解决？ 多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 huangtu — 2014-10-27 11:06
<jackness> jzp113: 那是我前女友，你想干嘛？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 昨天去中关村了，没买
<onlylove_> imtxc: 等双十一看看天猫吧
<jzp113> 没事,对美女都好奇
<jackness> jzp113: 好吧，她在上海，你可以满大街找找她，我都有一年多没见到她了，我比你更想她
<BBI-094> 测试
<^k^> BBI-094:点点点.  11:09
<jzp113> 哈哈 ,都分手了还想
<jackness> onlylove_: 我那个输入问题解决了，装了搜狗输入法就搞定了
<BBI-094> 亲们 这群是干嘛的？
<kingbo> 这群今天主导相亲节目...
<jzp113> 这节目主持的不错
<jackness> 分手了但是我还爱着她
<jackness> 今天相亲吗？
<jackness> 谁给我介绍一个
<BBI-094> :'(不要逗我，我是新来的
<jackness> BBI-094: 你是做什么的？
<onlylove_> 新来的，很好，这里不叫群
<onlylove_> 如果你坚持叫群，我拒绝回答你的任何问题
<jackness> 这里叫irc
<jackness> 全名我忘记了
<BBI-094> 我酒店管理
<BBI-094> IRC 聊天室思咪达
<jackness> BBI-094: 你酒店管理还用linux系统吗？
<kingbo> 高层哦
<jackness> 哈哈 来了个韩国棒子
<BBI-094> 订房服务器是这玩意
<jzp113> 酒店管理?
<kingbo> 群里全是高层管理...
<BBI-094> 基层……
<jackness> 帮我开个房，顺带一个天上人间的小姐
<BBI-094> 逗，天上人间的货色你也看得上
<jackness> BBI-094: 看得上
<BBI-094> ……
<jackness> BBI-094: 我属于大色狼级别的
<leeeee> onlylove_：哈哈哈哈
<palomino|working> ...
<BBI-094> 放过我吧，我还处男呢
<leeeee> 这个不叫群  但是我无法向他人介绍这是啥
<jackness> BBI-094: 我靠，这个世界处男处女简直不知道哪里找
<BBI-094> ……
<leeeee> onlylove_：我今天给罗杰介绍了个妹子  加了微信
<BBI-094> 我是失败的男人
<jackness> Internet Relay Chat这个叫网络延迟聊天
<leeeee> onlylove_：然后他嫌弃人家很多转载  请问这是神马理由
<jackness> leeeee: 帮我介绍一个吧，美女
<BBI-094> 没有原创内容就如同男人阳痿
 * kingbo ...继续看相亲节目...
<jackness> BBI-094: 原创很困难，很容易触碰到审查制度
<BBI-094> :'(
<jackness> BBI-094: 我推荐你看我写的小说《隐卫》我个人原创的
<kandu> yunfan: 懒得找
<BBI-094> 额
<leeeee> kandu：你是谁啊
<kandu> leeeee: 我没你照片, jackness 胡说的
<jackness> 哈哈
<leeeee> kandu：嗯  我相信你
<BBI-094> 作    者特仑苏炒鸡蛋
<jackness> 对，就是我
<jackness> leeeee: 你被我骗了吧，美女
<BBI-094> 吊
<leeeee> BBI-094：什么叫原创？
<jackness> BBI-094: 但是我只写了个开头，没有几万字
<BBI-094> 话说这么吊 你砸不去连载啊
<yunfan> kandu: 等我去了魔都  给你推荐工作吧
<jackness> BBI-094: 我写得不够好，后面不会写了
<kandu> yunfan: 我正找人呢
<BBI-094> 坚持啊
<yunfan> kandu: 呵呵
<jackness> BBI-094: 我想坚持来着，可是没有钱吃饭了
<leeeee> jackness：虽然不懂你泡妞的方法  但是我不喜欢你这种论调的人
<jackness> leeeee: 我哪里不满意，我可以改啊，美女
<BBI-094> 魔幻风格的小说
<BBI-094> 敢问兄台大名
<BBI-094> 工作
<jackness> 其实我还写了一个真实版的叫《主持之路》可以审核不通过
<jackness> 我叫唐俊辉
<jackness> 在红帽子做软件测试
<imtxc> onlylove_: 双十一键盘也不会降价吧
<BBI-094> 红帽不是XXOO了么
<jackness> BBI-094: 我说谎了 其实我失业在家
<jackness> BBI-094: 我在等imadper推荐我进红帽子
<BBI-094> 这个我实在是不懂
<jackness> BBI-094: 你哪里不懂？
<BBI-094> 这个行业很是不懂
<jackness> 酒店管理？
<leeeee> imtxc：嗨  小五
<gfxmode> jackness: Relay应该是中继吧
<jackness> gfxmode: 对，我是字面翻译比较差劲
<BBI-094> 软件开发这个行业不懂思咪达
<jackness> 对不起我的专业了
<jackness> BBI-094: 等你学习一门编程语言你就懂了
<BBI-094> C 我知道一点
<gfxmode> jackness: 人翻比机翻好。
<BBI-094> 都比 的是连循环都用不明白
<jackness> gfxmode: 我的水平不够，考研究生没考上，翻译比较差劲，对不起大家了
<jackness> BBI-094: 知道C语言就够了，比java难
<jackness> BBI-094: 我就懂点java
<BBI-094> 额
<jackness> BBI-094: c语言的指针还有垃圾回收，内存分配我都不懂
<BBI-094> JAVA 开发速度比C 不是快么
<jackness> java完全没有这些问题，都是虚拟机搞定
<BBI-094> 是啊 这么高达上的话题我更是不动了
<jackness> BBI-094: 是的，java是比较简单点，但是编程语言太多，python好像更棒
<jackness> BBI-094: 不要谦虚，懂C语言的人，学习java就是吃豆腐
<BBI-094> ;-)豆腐……
<jackness> BBI-094: 好好做的你酒店管理这个很有前途的事业吧
<BBI-094> 额
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 呵呵，第一页来一发，版本更新还是比较快哦， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465340 用来用去还是ubuntu桌面用起来方便 统计信息: 发表于 由 kisswen — 2014-10-27 11:35
<jackness> leeeee: 帮我介绍个女的吧，只要内秀，再难看我都要，只要求八个字勤俭持家健康是福
<leeeee> 木有符合你条件的
<kingbo> jackness: 这要求，高端大气上档次，难找得很
<jackness> kingbo: 为什么，只是八个字啊，老舍先生说的
<onlylove_> leeeee: 罗杰一直很奇怪……
<onlylove_> leeeee: 我也不知道为什么
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不会降价么……好吧
<jackness> leeeee: 你嫁给我吧
<kingbo> jackness: 现在都败家娘们，你这要求太高...
<jackness> kingbo: 晕死
<onlylove_> imtxc: 昨天店里没货了……很不爽
<leeeee> onlylove_：以后不给他介绍了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你去买哪个了
<onlylove_> imtxc: noppoo lolita 87
<imtxc> onlylove_: 哦啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没有背光版的了，背光的是改良的，初版据说不靠谱
<leeeee> 你们在说买东西吗  有人用过背背佳这种东西没？
<imtxc> leeeee: 找我？
<jackness> onlylove_: 你要那么棒的键盘玩什么游戏啊？
<imtxc> jackness: 代替笔记本键盘嘛
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不过据说这个是国产轴，不是cherry轴，有人说黑轴比cherry的软
<imtxc> jackness: 笔记本键盘手感太搓
<onlylove_> jackness: 那键盘很一般
<imtxc> onlylove_: 多逛几家店，肯定有的啊
 * adam_magic_pack 要拔智齿了混蛋
<onlylove_> jackness: 而且好键盘也不是玩游戏的，hhkb这种
<jackness> 我觉得笔记本键盘也挺好的啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 早啊少年
<jackness> 打字也很快啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 早
<kingbo> jackness: onlylove_ 键盘应该是回家认错用的...
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你喵的，中关村那种地方，现在骗子比奸商多
<imtxc> jackness: 瞎包
<jackness> hhkb什么意思
<imtxc> jackness: 舒服才重要，快能做啥
<jackness> 机械键盘有多舒服啊？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 诺普的键盘很难买，我看的官网的经销商直接去的
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋里面挑骨头 XD
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我以前买键盘的时候就去过
<imtxc> onlylove_: 那种卖键盘的小商店都有货
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我靠, 你什么时候变这么骚了?
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没有
<kingbo> onlylove_: 现在不是无线键盘好使么？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 当时我去的时候，一家小小的店里面，都有 filco新出的那个蓝牙的键盘
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我都狠心让那些拉人的给带着到处跑了
<onlylove_> kingbo: 我对那个没兴趣
<imtxc> onlylove_: 他们带你当然带不到地方了。。。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 确实是卖键盘的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 鼎好地下二层很多
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那个店子就在B2啊
<jackness> 你们都在北京吗？
<imtxc> jackness: 要的就是舒服
<onlylove_> imtxc: 有mid 红轴，但是没有lolita led
<imtxc> onlylove_: 恩，B2 是有挺多啊，你没必要让他们带着
<jackness> imtxc: 能有多舒服，机械键盘我没用过，我就用过双飞燕和罗技的键盘，就觉得很棒了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 其实多花100,买个原厂的轴也可以吧
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我去b2转遍了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那就略肉疼了，
<jackness> imtxc: 不过我的鼠标不错，雷蛇的地狱狂蛇
<onlylove_> jackness: 这世界上有种东西叫静电容
<leeeee> onlylove_：你买什么？这么复杂？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 100 块钱也不至于吧，稍微节省点儿也能出来
<jackness> onlylove_: 什么意思，机械键盘没有静电？
<onlylove_> jackness: hhkb就是静电容的，一把键盘1000+
<onlylove_> leeeee: 键盘……
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你放过我钱包吧……
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你要这么想，女朋友要买东西你买不？
<leeeee> 从来不买键盘鼠标一类的 。。
<imtxc> onlylove_: 所以，你的手舒服了，比什么都强
<imtxc> ………………………………
<leeeee> 哦 不  我买过一个蓝牙键盘  真是没怎么用过  基本还是直接输入。。。
<imtxc> jackness: 那说明其实你一种用的键盘还不算太差
<imtxc> jackness: 你用用按下去有时候需要手动扣上来才能弹起来的键盘就知道了
<onlylove_> imtxc: mid 87要500块啊……lolita 才400
<imtxc> jackness: 还有，我想代替笔记本键盘的原因是，因为笔记本会发热导致键盘上也温度高，我很不爽
<imtxc> onlylove_: 笔记本上的这个温度真不爽
<onlylove_> jackness: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2118850.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ HHKB_百度百科
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我觉得100块你真的不至于
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我真的很在乎，真的很肉疼
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我穷人，求壕放过
<imtxc> onlylove_: 算了，不说这个
<onlylove_> imtxc: 还有，chiphell年底要开放注册，别错过
<imtxc> onlylove_: 再穷，我也觉得不在那100上面
<onlylove_> imtxc: 听说压垮骆驼的最后一根稻草么
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你家谁生病了？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 啥。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove_: chh？
<BBI-094> e
<imtxc> onlylove_: 等等我看看啊
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove_: 注册时间 2011-8-1 00:56
<jackness> 我靠，你们用这么好的键盘啊，我完全消费不起啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 当然了，我是资深潜水，2011 注册，至今发帖回帖都是 0 .........
<jackness> 我是2010年注册的
<jackness> 之前很久都是电脑系统有问题，到今天才算稳定可以在论坛看看
<sennn_> 牛逼的我
<jackness> 你们吃饭了吗？
<jackness> 我吃过了
<jackness> 好饿，今天吃了两碗饭
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你居然有chh账号！
<onlylove_> imtxc: 果然壕
 * onlylove_ 膜拜 imtxc 壕
<onlylove_> imtxc: 请我壕啥时候把 adam_magic_pack 踢下频道第一壕的位置
 * adam_magic_pack 老子羽毛球鞋买大了一点点 不开心
<jackness> chiphell是专们讨论硬件的吧
<jackness> 年底才开放注册的啊
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你第一壕的位置块保不住了， imtxc 居然有chh账号
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 我是穷鬼, chh不敢上的
<jackness> imtxc: 这个帐号很值钱吗？
<jackness> chh碉堡了，都是有钱人去的地方吧，这么棒的设备
<onlylove_> jackness: 这个账号不值钱，但是你要知道，chh是有钱人去的地方
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕，来撒
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<jackness> onlylove_: 是啊，我发现了，完全是发烧友的天堂啊
<sennn_> https://www.bestofallworlds.com
<^k^> sennn_: ⇪ Best of All Worlds
<sennn_> 谁有这个账号？
<jackness> sennn_: 这是什么网站，名字太霸气了吧
<jackness> 我没有帐号，你们谁有这个帐号
<sennn_> 我想加入，可是没邀请，╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jackness> 好像没有开放注册
<jackness> 是新建的网站吧
<sennn_> 不是 自己wiki
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 14.10 哪天发布的？我竟然不知道。
<Freebuilder> systemd 了吗？
<sennn_> 是的
<jackness> sennn_: 我已经发邮件要帐号了，不知道能不能要到
<sennn_> jackness, 如何发邮件？
<jackness> sennn_: 晕死，不是有https://www.bestofallworlds.com/about
<^k^> jackness: ⇪ Best of All Worlds: About
<Freebuilder> 链接前后请加空格
<jackness> 谢谢提醒
<Freebuilder> 这是什么东西？
<Freebuilder> 要什么帐号？
<jackness> 我也不知道，就一个网站
<jackness> 你问sennn
<sennn_> 是世界各行各业金字塔尖上的精英们的社交网站！
<Freebuilder> 不懂外语，我还是隐匿算了
<jackness> 我靠，那么牛逼啊
<jackness> 我估计我要不到帐号了
<sennn_> 我们都是井底之蛙
<jackness> 是啊，我们一直联系世界，没想到，世界还是抛弃了我们
<imtxc> onlylove_: .....
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我记得我注册时候是开放注册的啊？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 很早前注册的嘛
<imtxc> freeflying: 首壕早
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我很早前想买个 poker2 给笔记本上用，一直舍不得
<jackness> imtxc: 你玩这个游戏啊？
<imtxc> jackness: 啊？
<jackness> poker2啊
<jackness> 谷歌出来是一款游戏啊
<Router2> jackness 不应该是一款键盘么
<jackness> Router2: 那我搞错了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你自己舍不得，却让我别舍不得
<imtxc> onlylove_: 但是你打算买国产轴，所以我就那样说了
<jackness> 不错的键盘啊
<jackness> 就是买不起
<slucx> onlylove_: imtxc 买啥轴啊，随便买个双飞燕就行
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/540588.html
<jackness> slucx: 我就是用过双飞燕和罗技
<imtxc> slucx: 恩，双飞是不错
<imtxc>                      ^燕^
<gfrog> im
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/712162.html
<gfrog> imtxc: 你还双飞过？ 牛逼
<imtxc> slucx: 来找个 60% 的双飞燕键盘
<imtxc> …………………………
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【双飞燕WK-100】双飞燕（A4TECH）WK-100 键盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:49.90
<jackness> 色狼来了
<slucx> 擦，kk挂了
<slucx> ^k^: .
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/931831.html#none
<sevk> slucx: ⇪ 【西部数据My Passport Ultra】西部数据（WD） My Passport Ultra USB3.0 1TB 超便携移动硬盘 （黑色）WDBZFP0010BBK-PESN【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:459.00
<jackness> 便宜啊
<jackness> 我买了个500G的结果也要这么多钱的
<jzp113> 机械键盘就买cherry
<jackness> 谁帮我介绍个女朋友啊
<jzp113> 额
<jackness> imtxc: 帮我介绍个女朋友啊 我等不及了
<jzp113> 豆瓣一大把
<jackness> 晕死，豆瓣有女朋友？
<jzp113> 没事
<jzp113> 你会找到的
<jzp113> 看你前任这么可爱
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
 * jusss 断网重连了下由hitchcook变成了holmes,全是名人呀
<jusss> onlylove_: 你要买键盘？
<jackness> ？
<onlylove_> jzp113: 现在才cherry不是以前的cherry了
<onlylove_> jusss: ä¹°
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 工艺是不断进步的
<jusss> onlylove_: 87键的？
<jusss> onlylove_: 我也想买
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> cherry就一款
<adam_magic_pack> jzp113: 几十款....
<jzp113> 都没的选的.要是喜欢可以看看日本的ficlo
<jzp113> 一个模具出来的
<maplebeats> 自行车被偷了，不开心
<maplebeats> 操操
<jusss> onlylove_: 买realforce吧
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: cherry 有 87 的？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我打算这周去看看 poker2 的大小
<imtxc> onlylove_: 图片看不出来
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 壕
<slucx> maplebeats: 你车太新了
<slucx> 前几天U盘坏了，随手买了一个，现在再买移动硬盘浪费了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:37
<imtxc> onlylove_: keycool 的87 好像也要 499 ，怎么也这么贵
<WhiteMoOn> 请教家个匹配问题
<WhiteMoOn> 请教大家个匹配问题
<WhiteMoOn> aaa  bbb  name  23
<WhiteMoOn> aaa bbb name11 23
<WhiteMoOn> aaa bbb      23
<WhiteMoOn> 咋用一个正则，保证 23 在 $4里？
<WhiteMoOn> 想让$3 放name且允许为空，name 不会是纯数字
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 资深的酱油党 : 作为一个资深的酱油党,我们需要做的不仅仅是路过,在路过的同时还要关心楼主,鼓励楼主,在这个冷漠的时代,给予楼主温暖。 酱油党莅临的地方,不仅仅是挽尊,不仅仅是消灭零回复,酱油所过暖意无边---酱油党。 只为经验,回完就跑,绝不回头。
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 东北财经大学报到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465343 大工海事东财这个区域的人应该搞个小聚会啊，大家一起聊一聊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 firevenus — 2014-10-27 13:46
<jackness1> 无聊啊
<jackness1> 你们都忙什么呢？
<nyfair> Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *z7Eu.HX;*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<nyfair> [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *z7Eu.HX;*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<nyfair> 黑日白月这个fedoratoy的sb又在大言不惭说胡话了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • jackd 为毛不假如音量控制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465344 这样我就可以干掉 p*audio 了 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-10-27 14:07
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 说啥了又?
<tryit> LDD看起来真蛋疼，驱动接口改了好多……
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 赞
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, :-(
<onlylove_> imtxc: cherryè½´
 * adam_magic_pack 等ULK和LDD更新新版, 我就入英文影印版, 然后送掉手里的中文版
<onlylove_> 为毛这频道这么多壕
<nyfair> 黑日白月 评论 @ 2014-10-19 17:50Reply to this comment
<nyfair> Linux 下没有吸血 BT 软件
<nyfair> Linux 下没有有效防吸血的 BT 软件
<nyfair> 实际上，各大发行版 ISO BT 下载在 Linux 下都是全速，Humble 下载亦是全速。由此推测其实还跟所下载的资源中吸血 BT 客户端的多少有关。
<nyfair> 简直胡话连篇
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 又不是人人都专家 =,=
<nyfair> 不是砖家就该闭嘴
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我现在看LDD，得对照内核代码，看哪些改了哪些没改，
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 给言论自由设置门槛是很危险的开始...
<nyfair> 问题是上回我说了句实话就被这sb给永久ban了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: momo
<nyfair> 我的言论自由在哪里？
<lainme> nyfair: 我觉得第三句话没问题
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 妹子毕业了么?
<nyfair> 我到今天为止github仍然会收到民逗的嘲讽私信
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 求不问……
<WhiteMoOn> 现在谁还bt啊
<gfxmode> WhiteMoOn: 不知道你的具体需求是什么？你试下这个吧：pattern = '^(\w+( ){1,}){2}[ \w]+(name)?[ \w]+23'
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: momo
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 这群人天天喊自由，我的自由在哪里？
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 现在内核功力修炼到哪一层了
<slucx> LDD是linux设备驱动？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 人民民主专政, 对人民民主, 对你专政
<tryit> slucx, 恩
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: ground floor
<slucx> 我桌上有一本，还没看过
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 谦虚
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 公知治国？话说港灿们已经从反政府变成了反对不让他们游行的父母了？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 真的
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 学生嘛, 你我也是那个阶段走过来的, 理解理解
<tryit> slucx, 跳着看到LDD倒数第二章了……
<archl> all broken
<slucx> 不错不错
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  当妈妈
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  我想成为机器人
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: slucx ULK和LDD我一般都是跳槽面试之前看...
<slucx> tryit: 我现在的工作用不到驱动，所以还没看
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 我也想
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你专门搞这的
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我现在就是想看完LDD，拿几个驱动去面试
<gfxmode> archl: 机器人享受不到泡MM的乐趣
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 拉倒吧，我再中二的时候也没拿父母开到
<nyfair> 刀
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你很明确，我现在都不知道自己是搞啥的
<nyfair> gfxmode: 你又不是机器人，你怎么知道？
<archl> gfxmode:  我没享受过
<nyfair> gfxmode: 多巴胺分泌过剩了吧
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 好好学学锁, 我几次内核的面试翻来覆去就是问这个
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 别着急毕业, 好好做研究, 坚持到新版MBA发布    LOOOOOOOL
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 多谢
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, slucx http://paste.ubuntu.com/8699489/ 目前学到这儿
<nyfair> tryit: 牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 牛牛
<nyfair> tryit: 这都是天书啊
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我一个都不会
<tryit> ……
<archl> tryit: 天书啊
<archl> lainme:  ... adam_magic_pack ...
<slucx> tryit: 犇犇
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> tryit: 牛牛
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, archl slucx imtxc 学驱动API，又不是实现，都在开玩笑了各位
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我说的真心话
<imtxc> tryit: 你用的啥板子？
<tryit> imtxc, tiny6410
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 没IT工作经验，拿一些自己实现的驱动去应聘不晓得结果如何
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 现在做什么的?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ……三线国企
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 四川?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 山西
<onlylove_> archl: 听说l5e给你介绍妹子了？
<archl> onlylove_:  我就当朋友吧
<archl> onlylove_:  可能朋友都难
<kingbo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41618 这个好象是个好消息，兼容性会大大提高了吧...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 报道称政府将大力扶持国产操作系统/发行版
<adam_magic_pack> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6e79c007jw1e7rpzgr08fj20c80963z6.jpg
<adam_magic_pack> 我司要发达了?
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 张紫日？
<sjd_zeus> eexp, 大神
<nyfair> archl: 不要就别耽误人家，给我给我
<archl> nyfair:  ... 她不是我的
<nyfair> archl: 你这种态度真是欠抽
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我决定不买SSD了，改买一块移动硬盘
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问下，Linux下非tp的笔记本怎么设置电池的充电阀值呢
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 装windows
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 那笔记本支持么?
<adam_magic_pack> sjd_zeus: ^^
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: ？
<archl> nyfair:  什么...
<sjd_zeus> adam_magic_pack, 我悲剧了，在win下设置了电池保养模式，换系统之前忘记改回来了，现在电池只能冲到６０％
<sjd_zeus> adam_magic_pack, 这种情况能破不？
<adam_magic_pack> sjd_zeus: 进win改
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我的磁盘IO很少，用SSD浪费
<sjd_zeus> 没win了，单系统
<adam_magic_pack> sjd_zeus: 装win 改
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: 我现在笔记本都不插电池
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 等发家致富了买下一代MBA装debian
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 犇犇都说了装win，你还不信？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问 如何创建windows7的引导安装盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465347 在ubuntu环境下用什么软件可以制作win7引导安装盘啊？ 我有win7的iso. 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-10-27 14:32
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你现在都可以买，230屌丝机已经不适合你了现在
<sjd_zeus> 那悲剧了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你现在就能买，用不爽了再卖就是了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 关键是厚和重, 出门麻烦
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 还需要等？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你的移动硬盘是哪个？http://item.jd.com/931831.html 这个怎样？
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【西部数据My Passport Ultra】西部数据（WD） My Passport Ultra USB3.0 1TB 超便携移动硬盘 （黑色）WDBZFP0010BBK-PESN【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:459.00
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 拔了机械硬盘换成SSD就轻不少
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 找个大点的优盘，装个xp改回来再格式化
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 现在这一代分辨率渣性能渣
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 好几年前买的了, usb2.0 500G
<onlylove_> lainme: 你安心学习好了，毕业以后不用管adam，买东西的事情给饭团好了
<nyfair> slucx: 西数坑爹货
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 快更新了, 而且现在x230才用了两年 换的话太烧
<nyfair> slucx: 又慢又贵，而且最容易坏
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  mba特价呀，港版的在华强北
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 求5k-6k笔记本推荐
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: Macbook Air 760B
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 听说锤子手机降价了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 嗯
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 这价格感觉还ok啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我现在几年前的Y450光着背跑，散热成大问题了，索性把后盖给卸了
<slucx> nyfair: 那推荐个移动硬盘？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 是OK啊, 港版5880到手
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你换成ssd背着的时候就不用关机了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: tryit http://www.appletuan.com/t/10779
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 【2014年10月27号】星期一！早报价已经更新～ Macbook & iPhone 5S 正常出货，早下单早发出。iPad Air2 / Mini3 /Mac mini上市，正常有货。 - 苹果团
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: suspend
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你现在敢suspend然后背着跑？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 有毛不敢的?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我现在都直接关机
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋你归位了？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 回来好几天了
<jusss> slucx: 我每天都是suspend背着跑
<jusss> 也没啥问题
<jusss> suspend to ram
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • AMD处理器是不是对ubuntu支持不好？？？安装死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465348 CPU：AMD X4 740K 显卡：ATI HD6570 主板：映泰Hi-Fi A85S3+ U盘安装ubuntu14.10 64位 desk版,server版安装死机，进度不等，有的文件拷贝结束死，有的系统设置死。 acpi=off nomodeset 等选项全试过了
<^k^>  ─> ，没有一个成功。 （同一U盘在intel处理器的笔记本上一次安装成功） 有没有高手解决一下..................... …
<jusss> onlylove_: 昨天遇到一用apu的朋友，他电脑玩dnf一卡一卡的，我大Intel的就木有问题，
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 回来干啥啊
<jusss> onlylove_: 可见amd真不敢用，你来喷我呀
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我倒是想留在德国
 * slucx 求移动硬盘推荐
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 找个地下铁，钻进去就行了呀
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 你想留下跟那个德国佬搞基啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 德国妹子赞
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 那大洋马还不搞死你呀，还赞
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 那跟基佬也没什么关系吧？
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 那样啊，你认识几个了？有几个有联系？
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你往萊茵河裏尿了沒？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 没啊
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 喝了河水了没
<roylez> huntxu: 你还在妖都？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: iphone5这么坚挺？
<archl> nyfair:  以前 leeeee在这里直接公布过了，你自己能搜到的
<huntxu> roylez: 對
<roylez> huntxu: 妖都土著为啥还没把你油炸了啊
<nyfair> archl: 我又没法搜
<tcstory> in {% category in site.categories %},it seems that "{{category | last}}" is different from "category[1]"
<huntxu> roylez: 不好吃
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: huntxu这样的太瘦, 得填些东西烤才行
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我这两天每天吃2公斤食物。
<adam_magic_pack> akong_: 回来了么?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你去市場弄清楚瘦肉和肥肉各自單價多少先
<akong_> adam_magic_pack, en
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 转化成肉还是shit?
<archl> adam_magic_pack: shit
<akong_> adam_magic_pack, 你玩的如何?
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  pee
<adam_magic_pack> akong_: 还好, 去ams的红灯区吃了两根大麻棒棒糖 :)
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 上瘾了，专门有人喂你吃棒棒糖？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 烤得话, 没肥肉不好吃
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 竟然被踢了。
<archl> adam_magic_pack maplebeats roylez 昨天在国内吃了披萨
<archl> 好小的感觉。
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 帮忙再踢一次
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 乐乐要求的
<archl> roylez adam_magic_pack  你们脑沟出现黑斑了么。。。
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡你早啊
<lainme> roylez: 已经下午了
<roylez> lainme: 是么？那我过5分钟去补个觉
<archl> lainme:  权当你睡了一觉
<archl> lainme: 还在北京吗？
<lainme> archl: 回香港了
<slucx> 希捷的移动硬盘怎样？
<archl> lainme: 噢 日子好快 -
<roylez> slucx: 机械硬盘 hitachi 最好
<roylez> slucx: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-update-september-2014/
<slucx> Mon Oct 27 14:58:20 2014
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Hard Drive Reliability Update - Sep 2014 - Backblaze Blog
<slucx> roylez: 我本子就是日立的，速度挺快，但是声音有点大
<roylez> slucx: 那你换吧，换个便宜但是坏的快的
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/592191.html  不过是5400转的
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【日立Touro Mobile】日立（HGST）2.5英寸Touro Mobile 移动硬盘5400转 USB3.0 黑色/1TB 0S03469【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:399.00
<nyfair> roylez: 那个测试都只取了一个，样本偏差值靠谱？
<roylez> nyfair: 你测一个看看嘛
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a2b75011jw1elpjvgzuuuj20e90uz0w9.jpg
<nyfair> roylez: 不了，所以日立4t无敌？
<roylez> nyfair: 没人反驳就是无敌了
<slucx> roylez: 主席推荐一款
<roylez> slucx: ssd，越贵越好
<slucx> roylez: 移动硬盘
<slucx> 机械的
<roylez> slucx: 谁TMD在乎你拿去干什么用
<nyfair> roylez: 不是还有东芝么？
<nyfair> roylez: 那网页没东芝啊
<slucx> roylez: lol
<roylez> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6e79c007jw1e7rpzgr08fj20c80963z6.jpg
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 新版的ULK和LDD大概多会出版？英文版的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕，说了没？
<nyfair> ulk是什么
<nyfair> ldd是什么
<roylez> nyfair: 老爹爹
<nyfair> tryit: 犇犇，这是人看的？
 * nyfair 正在研发wiiu模拟器，求土豪支援
<jackness> 你们谁帮我带个iphone6plus啊支持最好是4G的
<tryit> nyfair, 我手头的LDD上面标记最多的就是哪哪结构变了，哪哪接口换了……
<freeflying> gfrog: libreoffice这货搜索不支持正则？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我记得是支持的……
<nyfair> freeflying: word貌似也不支持
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是这货就别要求太多了
<archl> freeflying:  不同组件有不同的，有插件
<archl> nyfair:  没钱
<archl> nyfair: 土豪们都没钱的 - 你问 freeflying  happyaron  adam_magic_pack  这些土豪都没钱
<nyfair> freeflying: 笨蛋，什么时候用office写文案的都需要会正则了？吃我打通配符啦
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 咩
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 母鸡
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ...
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 蛋
<slucx> roylez: adam_magic_pack onlylove_ http://item.jd.com/1088519.html#none
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【日立0S03755】日立（HGST） 0S03755 TOURO S 7200 转 1TB 2.5英寸 USB3.0 移动硬盘 香槟金 （HTOSAA10001BGB）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:499.00
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 反正陈莉君的翻译太渣太垃圾, 只能影印版
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啥时候来帝都?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1500979
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 剧透：最后这人没死 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 去帝都做咩？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你要请客？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 这个月有了补充医疗保险, 我的智齿就疼了, 看, 穷到智齿都懂事儿
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1500487
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 超赞！超好看！韩国性感女团少时皇冠函数AOA泫雅舞蹈模仿合辑【厦门爵士舞】 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<roylez> gfrog: 你上次给我发那链接嘛意思？
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 不管中文英文，只要是新版的就行，现在的折腾死人了要
<gfrog> roylez: 米帝的，试试？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: …… 鬼信
<roylez> gfrog: 怎么可能上的了
<gfrog> roylez: lol
<gfrog> roylez: 这都不好说
<roylez> gfrog: 你这种害虫就应该喝敌敌畏
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 真的, 智齿遇见凉水就疼
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 拔
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 嗯 要拔
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 发信问fesco怎么报销还没回话呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 昨天你说有月流量 8G的卡？
<roylez> gfrog: 枉我给你发福利视频
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 顺便洗洗牙
<gfrog> roylez: 从来不看A站
<yunfan> roylez: 你怎么还没出去？ 还在祸害花朵
<roylez> yunfan: 我也想走啊
<nyfair> roylez: 求福利
<yunfan> roylez: 乃不是已经有资格走了嘛 还在这儿矫情  真是欠打啊
<roylez> nyfair: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1500487
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 欠打
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 学习内核中哪个个子系统最有钱途？求推荐
<yunfan> nyfair: 给我8G的流量卡
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 网络/storage
<nyfair> roylez: 你可知道這樣的作法要是放在舊社會是要浸豬籠的啊?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, fs?
<tryit> 呢
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不是, 是网络/storage
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 看到你的rap了  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1495410_6
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【摩擦摩擦】我的滑板鞋，时尚时尚最时尚！！  6 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 恩，其实比较感兴趣的是网络/fs
<yunfan> 是 storage via network吧  adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 存储和网络不分家
<yunfan> 现在这个是热门
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你这么理解很对
<yunfan> 暂时还没有突破性的存储密度出来
 * adam_magic_pack 妈的, 赶紧给我回信我挂号拔牙啊混蛋
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 犇犇你还有几颗牙？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 就多一颗智齿 其它正常
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 难怪别人叫你笨蛋的
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 智齿干嘛要拔？这是倒长得还是斜长的？
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 存储管理是指mm?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 开始疼了, 要不我才不拔
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不是
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 正常智齿疼个几天位置卡对了就好了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 偶尔就疼 烦. 而且这次不一样了, 遇见凉水就疼一点, 可能是引起验证了已经, 还是拔了吧
<adam_magic_pack> 炎症
<nyfair> 凉水疼是蛀牙了吧
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 拔掉一劳永逸
<yunfan> 拔一颗 至少要动三颗
<yunfan> 还是拖到技术发达的那一天吧
<roylez> tryit: 我四颗智齿全齐了，牙槽没空间，拔了四颗板牙
<yunfan> 我现在就只用左边吃东西了  右边坏了
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 喝点小酒消消毒...
<tryit> roylez, 人才。。。
<yunfan> 人要是像啮齿动物那样不停长就好了  诶
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1500513
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 情侣赌气开液化气罐自杀后放弃 男友点烟引发爆炸致女友重伤 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 还是hit好, hot会想歪
<nyfair> 这个BBI-0941是个什么番号么？
<slucx> 现在都没见hitachi的盘都是hgst
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你確定有這個用法麽
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 我瞎说的
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 覺得很奇怪，沒見過
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: "Greatest Hits" 这个见过没?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 棒球麽。。。
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 不, 一般都是某歌手的最热的歌曲合集
 * adam_magic_pack 妈的 香蕉有点凉都牙疼
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/hit_2
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ hit - Definition from Longman English Dictionary Online
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 3 person or thing that is very popular; success 红极一时的人物或事物; 成功
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: He's a hit with everyone. 大家都喜欢他.
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu:  Her new film is quite a hit. 她的新影片十分成功.
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 但是hit games感觉还是很怪, 因为这个用法只有名词, 没有形容词
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 还是popular games比较好
<roylez> nyfair: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1502096   你的福音
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 猥亵罪对象拟不再限定为女性 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> hunt_O: huntxu: 但是hit games感觉还是很怪, 因为这个用法只有名词, 没有形容词  huntxu: 还是popular games比较
<hunt_O> adam_magic_pack: yes，我也看到了只是名詞用法
<adam_magic_pack> hunt_O: 所以还是得找lyric
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 找到一本比较新的Linux Kernel Networking - Implementation and Theory，kernel 3.9
<hunt_O> adam_magic_pack: 但是名詞用法裏的第一個，又有點像形容詞
<adam_magic_pack> hunt_O: 0_0
<hunt_O> adam_magic_pack: 應該說叫做名詞定語
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, LDD里的虚拟网卡要直接修改skb了，得找本网络子系统的书来参考……
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 牛牛
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 牛牛牛……
<adam_magic_pack> 寄生兽出动画了思密达 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ab1464806
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 其实也就是看看skb的结构详解而已……LDD上讲了一点点
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 【十月】寄生兽 第1话 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 斷成狗
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你这网 能wfh?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 熟悉了网络子系统之后转嵌入式 网络设备 或者 网络安全 怎么样？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 牛牛, 我level太低 给不了建议
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ……
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我心目中你一直是标准的内核小牛 :)
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我是渣渣
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 其實都可以用的，名詞定語
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 只是真的太少見了，用啥搜都搜不到
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 還是老老實實用popular就好不要太耍帥
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 犇犇你居然口味这么重
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 少见就说明是生僻用法, 老外看起来也会觉得怪怪的
<tryit> nyfair, 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 啷个?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 寄生兽? 我小学看的漫画啦, 真人电影版今年也要出, 很期待
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 怪医芙兰
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 没看过
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: blabla
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 可以看看
<jusss> lainme: 我们交往吧
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 摸电门清醒下
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> gfrog: 基娃你來啦
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<gfrog> huntxu: 我有你微信么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 應該沒有
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 多谢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: momo
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还有木有，多来几个撒
<roylez> jusss: 卢瑟你也想勾搭女博士？
<lainme> jusss: no
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 话说寄生兽画完没？我还没看完就已经老了，然后就不想再去碰了
<lainme> roylez: 完了
<roylez> lainme: 这么恶心的玩意您都看？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 早就完了啊
<lainme> roylez: 还好吧
 * adam_magic_pack 寄生兽, 一个男人和他右手的故事
<jackness> 晕死
<jackness> 你们都很闲啊，哈哈
<nyfair> 网路的黄金规则之一就是“网路上没有女性”。这条规则的意思和你想的不一样。现实中，人们喜欢你的女性身份。他们想跟你嘿咻，他们关注你,假装对你说的话感兴趣,认为你机智风趣。网路上，我们没机会跟你嘿咻，这代表你的”女性“优势荡然无存。你和我谈话时，并不会因我的性欲而获得加分。当你的文章内出现”小妹我......"时，你
<kevinying> 可以意淫
<archl> nyfair:
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1502327
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 组图：日本展出高仿生女性机器人 肌肤高度逼真 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6eef9c98jw1eloqridh5kj21400u0gtg.jpg
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 断电就sb了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 而且是个上网机, 肯定是最破的一台, 这研究所好穷啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 研究所都穷。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我去台大的研究所参观，人家那也是破PC一堆。当然破的程度比大陆好多了。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 高大上
<freeflying> gfrog: 高大上啊
<gfrog> freeflying: adam_magic_pack 是有高大上同学在那
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 同学?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 求助isc-dhcp-server 4.2.4的出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465350 # dhcpd -t /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf: interface name too long (is 20) 如何解决？ google了很大一圈也没有成功，求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zacp — 2014-10-27 16:52
<freeflying> gfrog: 更高大上
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 更高大上
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: .
<freeflying> gfrog: 这两天上海酒店咋恁贵
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 理论物理的，跑去那边耍
<gfrog> freeflying: APEC呗
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 等我财务自由了就去读理论物理
<freeflying> gfrog: APEC跟上海没关系啊
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 为人类做贡献么？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不如去读生化
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 人类用不到理论物理
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我就不知道了，哈哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我又对那玩儿不感兴趣
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 人类用不到比现在更深的理论物理 纠正下
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那你读了干甚？ 给三体人带路？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 读书怎么能这么功利呢少年
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你这观点就是错的，理论物理是给人类探路，咋会说用不到呢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 理论物理太多形而上的东西, 是从开始就知道得不出结论也验证不了的
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 妥妥的用不上
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 对了 买个锤子吧你
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我可没那么有情怀，买锤子，读理论物理……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 大小合适
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41620
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | A8X搭配了三核处理器
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 后悔当时没好好读啊，同学里出国的一大把
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我不后悔, 没钱读
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 就应该本科毕业出来赚钱
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 百度云上传大文件的变通方法(架设lighttpd服务器) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465351 最近经常使用百度云，可惜不是vip，上传不了几G以上的文件，比方说上传源码，必须打包成一个很大的文件才行，于是用了一个变通的办法：那就是自己架设http服务器，让百度云
<jackness1> gebjgd: thunderbird如何删除邮箱
<gebjgd> jackness1, 右鍵就行了
<gebjgd> jackness1, 你有這麼笨？
<jackness1> gebjgd: 右键没有删除选项啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋还没下班？ 不科学啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 6-8pm打羽毛球
<gebjgd> jackness1, 你的悟性太高了 找別人吧
<jackness1> gebjgd: 晕死，我其实原来没用过thunderbird
<jackness1> gebjgd: 教教我啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 还是你们爽啊
<onlylove_> jackness1: 删掉账号
<jackness1> onlylove_: 右键没有删除帐号的选项啊 我是又变笨了吗？
<onlylove_> jackness1: 账号管理里面，选择账号，点删除按钮
<jackness1> onlylove_: 我试试看
<sennn_> damn
<sennn_> 今天遇到了很不爽的事情
<sennn_> 买彩票居然没中！
<syq> sennn_: 是一个号都没中的意思么
<syq> sennn_: 我买过几次都是这样
<sennn_> syq, 是的
<syq> sennn_: 正常
<sennn_> 干死那帮出彩票的
<sennn_> 纯粹骗钱
<syq> sennn_: 人家又没有拿枪逼着你买
<sennn_> 再也不赌了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问115网盘linux版离线下载是p2p方式么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465352 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 weare1217 — 2014-10-27 17:57
<sennn_> 穷就一辈子的事，有什么大不了的，哼╭(╯^╰)╮
<syq> sennn_: 很多人即使中了大奖，过几年也会又穷了的
<syq> sennn_: 不少这样的呢
<syq> sennn_: 钱来得太突然不见得是好事情
<sennn_> syq, 大赌小赌都伤身，
<sennn_> 去死吧 彩票
<syq> sennn_: 那就小撸去吧
<sennn_> syq, ⊙﹏⊙b汗     更伤身
<syq> sennn_: 别强撸啊
<sennn_> syq, 最好是找妹子
<syq> sennn_: 如果能的话
<sennn_> 哈哈哈哈
<syq> sennn_: 说得就跟能找到似的
<sennn_> 天下何处无妹子，就看想找不想找
<ashui> irc 支持 ipv6连接的啊？
<sennn_> 妈了个熊的，老子拼了 进阶java
<sennn_> 只学java走天下
<sennn_> 哈哈
<syq> ashui: 很久很久了啊
<syq> sennn_: 刚才看到一个人找女盆，竟然要求会java，真撸
<sennn_> syq, 尼玛，人性化啊
<AndroUser2> java还女朋友，搞基吧
<ashui> syq:刚host了下还真有
<ashui> java就是函数名神马的长了点……
<ashui> 看起来蛋疼
<sennn_> 会java的女盆友估计少的很？
<sennn_> lol
<ashui> 会java的多，现在高校除了java就是c#
<sennn_> c#去死 微软的垃圾
<sennn_> 精通的少
<ashui> 单纯语法上看 c#比java优雅
<AndroUser2> 都是2逼的语言
<sennn_> 优雅不代表工资高
<sennn_> java就业最牛逼
<ashui> java除了少部分，大多数也不怎么样，虽然我不会……
<AndroUser2> 错，工资高不代表优雅
<ashui> 那是用户数量绑架了企业
<sennn_> 抬杠是吧
<ashui> 其实小公司用java是很逗的事情
<ashui> 代码又长又…………
<sennn_> java ===高薪
<ashui> 你被培训班忽悠了吧……
<AndroUser2> 小公司java没什么不好
<ashui> 好处就是好招人
<sennn_> 没有，事实啊
<ashui> 不管做什么的看你水平了
<sennn_> 我很多朋友都知道
<sennn_> 中国人做java就没有顶尖的，不可能啊
<ashui> c#也有非常顶尖的，php做好了，也很不错，java也有很多工钱一般的。这个语言无关
<jackness1> 想做到顶尖不容易
<sennn_> 那是
<ashui> 是的
<sennn_> 英语的过关，逻辑思维还得好
<sennn_> java用的最顺手的就是eclipse
<ashui> 就那个换上ssd后启动都要半天的ide……
<sennn_> 其他像vim这种史前的东西就算了吧
<ashui> ……那是因为java代码又长又臭各种自动生成……
<sennn_> 没办法
<jackness1> 谁知道imadper去哪里了？
<sennn_> 谁英语过了六级？
<jackness1> 我过了
<sennn_> 牛叉
<jackness1> 不过我是英语专业的 不稀奇
<ashui> 6级不难吧…………
<sennn_> ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<jackness1> 6级不难
<jackness1> 难的是专八
<onlylove_> 六级很难么？
<sennn_> 也不怎么简单
<onlylove_> 表示一次过
<ashui> 我当初有个小伙伴学英语的，考研英语一上的阅读他不认识的单词在个别，但是过专八还是要花点精力的
 * onlylove_ 吃饭
<sennn_> 祝你别撑着
<sennn_> java java 夹死了多少年轻人啊
<sennn_> 我讨厌英语
<alvin_rxg> so could u speak english ?
<sennn_> 哈嘍
<sennn_> 還是繁體字看着舒服
<ashui> Nǐ hǎo
<ashui> こんにちは
<ashui> こんにちは
<alvin_rxg> yo, sieht sehr schön aus.
<sennn_> 庫尼吉娃
<sennn_> 德語，
<sennn_> 再拽兩句
<alvin_rxg> ok. was möchste du wissen?
<alvin_rxg> *möchtest
<sennn_> nein，
<alvin_rxg> tja
<sennn_> Ko:nnen Sie es wiederholen?
<alvin_rxg> facepalm.................
<sennn_> ?
<sennn_> 再拽兩句
<sennn_> Welches Fach haben Sie studiert?
<alvin_rxg> ni hai xiang zai ting dao shen me zhuai de dong xi ne ?
<sennn_> 說幾句波斯語？let me聽聽！！！
<ashui> Wǒ bùxiǎngle
<ashui> شما هالو هستند
<sennn_> 這麼吊，
<alvin_rxg> 屌
<sennn_> 這個好像是阿拉伯語？
<ashui> كنت مصاصة
<ashui> 这些是蝌蚪文
<sennn_> 什麼，我說的是你說的是阿拉伯語
<sennn_> 廢話中東都是蝌蚪文
<ashui> 我也不认识 网上复制的
<sennn_> hahahaha
<sennn_> 我會德語，一丁丁啊
<ashui> 我会我家乡土话……
<alvin_rxg> 侬好
<sennn_> 正在學希伯來語
<ashui> 伐好
<alvin_rxg> 侬个小瘪三
<ashui> ……
<ashui> 别欺负我这乡下人，还是看得懂点的…………
<alvin_rxg> 我不是上海的
<sennn_> 上海人了不起
<sennn_> 丫丫個呸
<alvin_rxg> 呸
<ashui> 玩游戏去了 有玩strife的么
<sennn_> 沒有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎么做 计划任务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465356 想在每天晚上8：05分，在命令界面登陆时，屏幕上可以显示出来“okokok"你们看我做的对吗1,建一个文件a99,里面的内容是 5 20 * * *echo "okokok"然后在这样crontab a99书上都是这样写的，但是实际不行。在指导一下 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2014-10-27 19:22
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465357 玩ubuntu几年来，fcitx更新过不少几个版本，但在这么多个版本里我个人觉得fcitx 4.0最好用，下面我把fcitx4.0安装方法跟大家分享一下： 用命令 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 在sources.list文件中尾部添加 deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wengxt/f
<asdgjashdghs> 、hi
<jusss> roylez: momoda
<alvin_rxg> roylez: 摸摸大
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【求助】想买个完美支持ubuntu的电脑，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465358 我用过最好是dell d830 非常完美，可惜一杯水报废啦 。现在用的华硕 x501a 触摸板，快捷键都有点问题。 现在想买个新的本本，有没有什么办法可以经销商那里就测试一下，看看是
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 光光，momoda
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你已经很大了，没人帮你摸了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你的效率真够低的， jusss.org 还是不像个样子。。。
<zhsj> 刚来这个频道不久，问下 ^k^ 这个是机器人吗？==
<syq> zhsj: 人机一体
<syq> alvin_rxg: 不是应该大了，更多人摸么
<zhsj> syq, o.o 有介绍吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我就没搞它，现在一直在玩common lisp的宏呢
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 生成代码的宏
<onlylove> 你们讨论啥不和谐话题呢
<jusss> cl的宏比scheme的宏好玩多了
<syq> zhsj: 就是有的时候会触发他自动回复，有时候会是真人
<syq> onlylove: 哪里不和谐了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 问一下在ubuntu下如何将一个多合一的系统光盘做成iso? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465359 如果使用dd或是cp方式，先不说能不能引导，光是从光盘里制作出来的iso就已经超过原光盘大小好几倍了。 有没有其它办法可以做一个和光盘一模一样的iso出来？ 原来的多合
<^k^>  ─> 一的光盘里，相同文件是仅保存一份数据的 统计信息: 发表于 由 super3dmax — 2014-10-27 20:19
<onlylove> 傻K又来啦
<ashui> bot吧……
<onlylove> 因为是BOT，所以傻
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:01
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.alvinren.xyz 也可以随便放个简单的上去
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Alvin's Home
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ioccc在twitter上发飙了，连发45条
 * jusss ioccc!
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你的主机是哪的呀，在大天朝的网络都打不开，还得翻出去
<alvin_rxg> what?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 这么惨？
<alvin_rxg2> jusss: 你是在哪里的呀？我测试了是可以访问的呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg2: https://twitter.com/Glamchowdr/status/525453916709089280/photo/1
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ @glamchowdr on Twitter: "just a thot http://t.co/P4IFh9MV8T"
<jusss> alvin_rxg2: https://twitter.com/ioccc/status/526097100086321152/photo/1
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ IOCCC Judges on Twitter: "Next day and round n+💩 of judging with elemental coffee #IOCCC23 http://t.co/rWiHyHk0J2"
<jusss> 好羡慕的macbook
<jusss> 这几位大神都是谁呀？ https://twitter.com/ioccc/status/526555371188805632/photo/1
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ IOCCC Judges on Twitter: "Stay tuned for who won the #IOCCC23 http://t.co/zlE9lLnMpg"
<jusss> onlylove: 打算买什么型号的键盘了？
<onlylove> jusss: 我白天说过了啊
<jusss> onlylove: 买便宜点的，我也买个
<jusss> onlylove: lolita 87?
<jusss> onlylove: 还是poker2?
<onlylove> jusss: lolita led 87
<onlylove> jusss: poker2是60%的，按键略少了点
<jusss> onlylove: 这不就是你上次发给我的那个吗
<jusss> onlylove: 被喷的不行了呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你傻，led 87
<onlylove> jusss: 被喷的是没背光的
<onlylove> jusss: 再说了，谁知道喷的是真是假
<onlylove> jusss: 前两天还有人喷cherry呢
<jusss> onlylove: poker2呀，真好看
<onlylove> jusss: 再怎么说，lolita比mid便宜100块
<onlylove> jusss: 那些喷子，说难听点，就是买不起hhkb的
<onlylove> jusss: 这么给你讲，穷人有穷人的活法，买不起法拉利，就不能买车了？
<jusss> onlylove: 那买realforce吧
<jusss> onlylove: poker2和lolita差多少钱？
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道，lolita是我见过的最便宜的了
<jusss> onlylove: 京东上有200多的机械键盘。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu12.0搭建时，使用nova-manage时总会提示有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465360 DEBUG nova.utils [req-a19f2044-8003-4951-b4f7-19e8962a0e79 None None] backend <module 'nova.db.sqlalchemy.api' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/nova/db/sqlalchemy/api.pyc'> from (pid=4681) __get_backend /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-
<^k^>  ─> packages/nova/utils.py:663 之前nova-manage service list查看各项服务， nova-consoleauth ubuntu nova enabled XXX None nova-scheduler u …
<jusss> onlylove: taobao, lolita 369, poker 499
<jusss> onlylove: 差100多，当然poker2呀
<onlylove> jusss: 第一，poker是60%的，第二，如果我舍得多加500，我就买mid了
<onlylove> jusss: lolita是80%的
<jusss> onlylove: 买不起hhkb pro2可以买hhkb lite2
<iMadper> 买机械键盘不如买 ergo kb
<jusss> iMadper: 键盘架子？
<onlylove> jusss: 管ergo kb是啥，我的问题是，我键盘坏了，我就想买个新的
<iMadper> ergo键盘 是人体工学键盘
 * iMadper 想买Sculpt Ergonomic
 * iMadper 更想买 kinesis
<archl> life is really something messed up all along
<archl> iMadper:   回到北京了？
<iMadper> archl: 昂, 下午到的
<yloves> test
<^k^> yloves:点点点.  21:47
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 我的火狐出问题了
<tryit> iMadper, 出国旅游了？
<jzp113> 显示不了数字了
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<tryit> iMadper, 拽
<jzp113> 英文也显示不了了
<iMadper> tryit: ... 去体验了一下水深火热的生活.
<tryit> iMadper, 日本？
<iMadper> tryit: 美国
<tryit> iMadper, 感受如何
<iMadper> tryit: 美国的蔬菜, 没有"炒"这种概念. 只有生着做成沙拉, 或者煮一下直接吃
<iMadper> tryit: 简直难吃到爆!
<tryit> iMadper, 。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 除了吃……
<iMadper> tryit: 地铁贼贵, 半天才来一辆, 还特别破
<iMadper> tryit: 周末商场特别早关门
<iMadper> tryit: 总之就是水深火热
<iMadper> tryit: 当然了, 环境是真心好
<tryit> iMadper, 公司不错嘛
<iMadper> tryit: 昂
<tryit> iMadper, 幸福～
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃要的咖啡豆豆, 背回来了
<iMadper> tryit: 不想再去了
<iMadper> tryit: 最好下次出差去大澳
<iMadper> tryit: 或者香港/呆湾, 美帝是不想再去了... 吃了一周美国翔
 * iMadper 洗澡睡觉倒时差
<tryit> iMadper, 去了几天
<iMadper> tryit: 就一周
<iMadper> tryit: 还好就一周...
<tryit> iMadper, 体验体验不错
<iMadper> tryit: 昂, 水深火热美利坚
<tryit> iMadper, 看看蓝天白云
<iMadper> tryit: 对, 空气/环境 真好.
<jzp113> 火狐不能显示英文数字了
<jzp113> 这要怎么办
<jzp113> 是安装了驱动的问题吗
<iMadper> tryit: 那边很多公司不错, 比如有一家叫 ManTech, 是专门打印man手册来销售的公司, 我猜的
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何使用awk在一下数据中截取如下模板 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465363 212301dp5fkccppggqfdd6.png 不知道怎么从中截取数据，如下： (FILENAME) 报告日期 流动比率 速动比率.... 600000 2014-3-31 0.91 0.8 600000 2013-12-31 0.85 0.77 大体格式就像上面 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuckloser — 2014-10-2
<^k^>  ─> 7 22:01
<jzp113> 火狐不能显示英文数字了 谁鸟鸟我
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 在上边右键，最后一个啥检查元素还是什么的，翻到右边的字体，看看里边说啥了
<jzp113> 上面没说啥,
<jzp113> 审查元素?
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 啥叫梅说啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 或许吧，我现在没 firefox
<jzp113> 审查元素?里面看不出什么啊
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<jzp113> 怪了chrome里显示正常
<jzp113> 是不是我在thunderbird里面设置影响了啊
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<onlylove> iMadper|Snore: 果然水深火热！
<jzp113> gbk
<alvin_rxg2> .......................................................................
<jzp113> 是字体还是编码
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<^k^> alvin_rxg2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<jzp113> 额
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<jzp113> 那有字体啊
<alvin_rxg22> jzp113: 右边有个字体的地方吧，看看里边说了啥
<alvin_rxg22> d
<alvin_rxg22> alvin_rxg2: 傻x的erc,*** sendak.freenode.net 435 alvin_rxg22 jusss #lisp Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<jzp113> 在吗
<jzp113> 你在说说
<onlylove> 被ban了
<alvin_rxg22> alvin_rxg2: 你在这+q，直接说我被lisp ban了
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: http://uploadpie.com/d8s4N
<^k^> alvin_rxg2: ⇪ image/jpeg
<onlylove> iMadper|Snore: 我现在能理解勤劳勇敢的中国人啥意思了
<alvin_rxg22> alvin_rxg2: 难道你还是#lisp的Op?
<onlylove> alvin_rxg22: 应该是这样的，连续q两次就是ban
<alvin_rxg22> onlylove: 可是我只有q 1次呀
<alvin_rxg22> onlylove: 而且我现在可以在lisp正常发言，没有被ban
<alvin_rxg22> onlylove: 但是傻x的erc,认为我被lisp给ban了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg22: 不是的，好像你不离开被ban的频道就不能改名
<alvin_rxg22> *** sendak.freenode.net 435 alvin_rxg22 jusss #lisp Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<onlylove> alvin_rxg22: 所以你要先part ubuntu-cb
<jzp113> Microsoft YaHei
<jzp113> 系统
<jzp113> 使用: "Microsoft YaHei"
<alvin_rxg22> <alvin_rxg22> hi							[22:20]
<alvin_rxg22> *** Guest31078 (~charlie@75.93.252.239) has quit: Remote host closed the
<alvin_rxg22>     connection
<alvin_rxg22> <alvin_rxg22> hi all
<jzp113> 微软雅米黑
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 雅黑不能显示？
<jzp113> 估计是
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 雅黑的中文能显示？
<jzp113> 恩恩
<jzp113> 我数字不行
<jzp113> 数字和英文都不行
<alvin_rxg22> onlylove: 我可以在#lisp发言，
<jzp113> 是不是不是字体的问题
<onlylove> alvin_rxg22: 那是另一回事
<alvin_rxg22> onlylove: 所以是erc傻叉
<onlylove> alvin_rxg22: 不一样，你那个是change nick
<alvin_rxg22> alvin_rxg2: 对了，我忘了，你给我+q干啥，我在帮你测试呀
<jzp113> <alvin_rxg22>??
<onlylove> alvin_rxg22: 应该是你只要被一个channel ban了，然后没part，就不准改nick
<jzp113> <alvin_rxg22>是咋回事啊
<archl> iMadper|Snore: 噢
<archl> iMadper|Snore: 其实我不算喜欢吃炒菜~ 世界各地的食物我都能吃，可能就对中餐不感冒。
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 咋解决啊
<alvin_rxg2> jzp113: 源码里能看到数字和英文？
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 好了
<alvin_rxg2> 呃，果然煞笔了
<jzp113> 在字体选项里面,允许页面选择显示字体无需使用什么的设置
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 就这个设置害死我了
<alvin_rxg2> 果然是你的雅黑字体没有英文
<jzp113> 有可能
<jzp113> 我查查
<jzp113> 雅黑叫啥名字
<alvin_rxg2> msyh.ttf
<alvin_rxg2> msyhb.ttf
<alvin_rxg2> /kickban jusss
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 有啊
<alvin_rxg> 11:41:13        alvin_rxg2 | jzp113: 源码里能看到数字和英文？
<jzp113> 可以啦
<jzp113> 谢谢了
<jzp113> 你的态度太让我感动了
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 实现明天理想的唯一障碍是今天的疑虑。 
<frocee> 咦？！
<frocee> 点儿动静都木有啊！:-*
<simonking> 啊
<simon_> 没人说话啊
<knownbad> ?
<happyaron> syq: 你为啥改用这个名了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-28
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine运行梦幻西游报错(Ubuntu14.04 64位) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465366 Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x004353b4). Register dump: CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b EIP:004353b4 ESP:0033df0c EBP:0033e044 EFLAGS:00210246( R- -- I Z- -P- ) EAX:00000000 EBX:00000000 ECX:
<^k^>  ─> 024a5680 EDX:00000000 ESI:0033e070 EDI:00000002 Stack dump: 0x0033df0c: c05a2d58 008cc698 008cd1c8 00000001 0x0033df1c: 7ec78000 00000000 003 …
<jackness> 早上好，各位
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:39
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux Ubuntu 如何重启之后自动打开之前未关闭程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465367 如题，该系统有没有像Mac OS那样的功能，记录关机之前打开的应用程序，在下一次开机之后全部自动打开？如果可以实现的话，应该如何设置或者需要什么样的软件帮助实现这
<^k^>  ─> 个功能呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Viktor Moody — 2014-10-28 7:40
<syq> happyaron: 不会因为断线改名
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 腾讯对linux企鹅下手了，大家看图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465368 洗衣粉上印企鹅 腾讯：陪我10万 4ef399fcf598405ea5b4f873720a9aae.jpg 消息来自驱动之家： http://news.mydrivers.com/1/326/326448.htm 因“京白”洗衣粉外包装上印着QQ企鹅标志，深圳市腾讯计算机系统有限公司（以下
<tenzu> 罗杰又进进出出的
<tenzu> 升级系统真耗流量
<jackness1> 如何刷新源啊？
<jackness1> 谁知道
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽早
<tenzu> 不是apt－get update么
<tenzu> roylez_: 尾巴主席早
<tenzu> roylez: 没尾巴主席早
<jackness1> tenzu: 我出现错误
<roylez> tenzu: 求叫兽快递妹子上门
<tenzu> roylez: 研究生还是本科生？
<tenzu> jackness1: 通常就是换源解决
<roylez> tenzu: 本科生
<tenzu> roylez: 主席口嫩
<roylez> tenzu: 必须的啊
<tenzu> 家里改上下水真是折腾死人了
<roylez> tenzu: 谁不喜欢吃新鲜菜啊
<tenzu> roylez: 估计这里喜欢剩菜的不少
<tenzu> roylez: 升级yosemite有什么后遗症没有？
<roylez> tenzu: 暂时木有
<tenzu> roylez: 那我就放心升了
<tenzu> roylez: 下午还要拿电脑给别人演示以前的计算结果，希望别出乱子
<roylez> tenzu: 升级的那最后一分钟有可能等半小时，要有耐心
<tenzu> roylez: 安装的时候？
<roylez> tenzu: 如果不明白，可以按 command + L 看机器到底在干什么
<roylez> tenzu: 我那时候基本上是在拷贝 mactex 的文件
<tenzu> roylez: 嗯嗯
<tenzu> roylez: 是不是还要修复一下文件权限？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 刷新源错误，我该怎么做？请教各位大神！谢谢，在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465370 刷新源错误，我该怎么做？请教各位大神！谢谢，在线等。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-10-28 10:04
<jackness1> 我的问题，请大神们帮我看看
<jackness1> tenzu: 如何换源啊？
<jackness1> tenzu: 请帮帮我
<tenzu> jackness1: 换个源重新update
<tenzu> jackness1: 论坛里有方法
<jackness1> tenzu: 给个连接我
<tenzu> jackness1: 论坛里搜索
<wangli> iMadper, 土豪回来了
<iMadper> wangli: .
<tenzu> roylez: 我没装过mactex，也许会快点
<iMadper> wangli: qiao呢? pto?
<wangli> iMadper, 他刚来  在愣神呢
<iMadper> wangli: 哦, 让他先抽根烟冷静一下
<yunfan> 我客厅里貌似有老鼠  晚上我放在电脑桌上的苹果 早上起来发现凿了个洞
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:26
<yunfan> test
<^k^> yunfan:点点点.  10:26
<imtxc> iMadper土豪回来了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> iMadper qiao 呢
<imtxc> lol
<wangli> imtxc, 要喊qiao上线吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道啊
<imtxc> wangli, iMadper 我就是问问
<imtxc> onlylove 也不在？
<imtxc> freeflying, 首豪早
<wangli> imtxc, 哦   那我就不打断他愣神
<jackness> iMadper: 你来了啊，我的源列表出问题了，你帮我看看该怎么弄啊？
<imtxc> 换一个没有问题的源？
<iMadper> jackness: 换个源呗
<jackness> iMadper: 我不会换源啊，你发个教程我看看啊
<iMadper> jackness: google一下能有几万篇教程
<jackness> iMadper: 好吧 我再弄弄
<tenzu> 这么半天了还没找到换源教程
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装gbedi和xyplayer的问题。请大神帮助，谢谢，在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465374 jackness@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup [sudo] password for jackness: jackness@ubuntu:~$ gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (gedit:17955): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkScrolledWindow 0x22fa880 is
<^k^>  ─> mapped but visible child GtkScrollbar 0x2304a50 is not mapped (gedit:17955): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkScrolledWindow 0x22fa880 is mapped but visibl …
<gfxmode> tenzu: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/75ab0bcbea7e43d6864db2f1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu怎样修改软件源地址——高峰必备_百度经验
<tenzu> gfxmode: 是jackness要找教程，不是我
<gfxmode> tenzu: 哦，不好意思。我曾经用apt-get管理系统软件，经常遇到lock的问题，后面用了pacman，就没有遇到过了。
<tenzu> gfxmode: 有lock删掉不就行了
<gfxmode> tenzu: 嗯，删除可以解决问题。我只是发表下看法：pacman比apt-get工作更可靠
<tenzu> gfxmode: 所以我用上arch以后就抛弃了ubuntu
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装gbedi和xyplayer的问题。请大神帮助，谢谢，在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465375 jackness@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup [sudo] password for jackness: jackness@ubuntu:~$ gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (gedit:17955): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkScrolledWindow 0x22fa880 is
<^k^>  ─> mapped but visible child GtkScrollbar 0x2304a50 is not mapped (gedit:17955): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkScrolledWindow 0x22fa880 is mapped but visibl …
<sennn> 中午好哦
<sennn> ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<tenzu> 一盆冷水从头到脚
<sennn> 爽
<sennn> 人渣
<sennn> 是一种态度
<sennn> mac 太坑爹
<sennn> wp 萬歲
<sennn> 我的lumia 520依然極其順暢！！！
<gfxmode> sennn: 我是Lumia 710，升了不WP8，伐开心。。。
<sennn> gfxmode, lumia 520能升級的說，哈哈哈哈
<sennn> 蘋果早晚被微軟收購
<jackness> 为什么我的系统老是出问题呢？
<sennn> 什麼問題？
<jackness> 软件源went啊
<jackness> 问题啊
<sennn> 試試lubuntu
<jackness> xyplayer的问题
<sennn> 用vlc 強大的說
<gfxmode> jackness: 我用的MPlayer，推荐你使用
<sennn> gfxmode, Mplayer 不如vlc
<sennn> 本大爺 富含 男人的情懷
<jackness> gfxmode: 谢谢
<jackness> 谁帮我介绍个女朋友啊
<jackness> 我抗不住了
<sennn> 自力更生，自生自滅
<netsnail> jackness: 给你介绍个好网站怎么样？
<gfxmode> jackness: jd.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 京东网上商城-综合网购首选（JD.COM）-正品低价、品质保障、货到付款、配送及时、放心服务、轻松购物！ (@ jd.com)
<netsnail> jackness: DAMPLIPS
<gfxmode> 到这个网站上可以买女朋友
<jackness1> 晕了
<jackness1> 为什么我老是掉线啊
<jackness1> 网络是有多差啊
<jackness1> 晕死啊
<jackness1> 我的电脑为什么那么多的问题啊
<slucx> 入了个7200转的移动硬盘，声音真大
<archl> 女朋友买到了，立刻卖了
<sennn> 现在都固态的了
<jackness1> 固态的很贵吧
<sennn> 不贵才700
<sennn> 大元
<sennn> 习远平是谁啊？
<archl> sennn:  没有可以装固态硬盘的电脑
<sennn> 誰信
<sennn> 打算入手外星人
<sennn> 不知道值不值
<sennn> 用外星人寫小說不是什麼感覺
<sennn> 不知
<jackness1> 哈哈
<jackness1> 外星人是用来玩游戏的
<jackness1> 那个猜给力
<jackness1> 才
<sennn> 我用他寫小說
<sennn> 剛看完三體，什麼玩意兒
<slucx> 用外星人写小说跟用神舟一样
<sennn> 老子要寫就寫四體，氣死三體，哈哈
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<archl> iMadper:  今天去射箭了。打不准。
<sennn> 但打飛機絕對準
<iMadper> archl: 射不准是前列腺问题?
<archl> iMadper:  第二第三轮都每次只有2发射中中心区域
<slucx> archl: 高大上的运动啊
<slucx> 看来小时候没打过鸟
<archl> iMadper: 我有前列腺癌，鼻窦癌，心脏病，糖尿病，高血压，高血脂等基因
<sennn> 老子打過高爾夫，練過太極拳，就是沒射過箭，有機會玩玩。
<archl> iMadper: 不知道20年后哪些会发作
<sennn> 危險啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 15.04Ubuntu准备就绪！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465379 已经用上14.10版本了，打算开始跟随，进入15.04的步伐！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ylmathfan — 2014-10-28 11:36
<sennn> 牛啊， 群啊，。要到哪里去啊
<sennn> 力顶yunos
<sennn> yunos 3.0 发布
<jzp113> 健身去
<jzp113> 这个吊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 软件安装遇到依赖问题，求解答丫！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465381 我想在ubuntu 12.10 安装google-chrome-stable-i386的版本，但是它依赖libnss3:i386这个软件，由于我系统上原有的libnss3是64位的版本，所以我的安装失败了，提示以下错误： asus@asus-N43JM:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -
<^k^>  ─> i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb Selecting previously unselected package google-chrome-stable. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 盘点一下大家使用ubuntu时遇到的千年没修改的bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465382 每次升级ubuntu总有些千年没有修改的bug，我印象比较深的有： Pdf,doc,Txt文本乱码 解压缩乱码 统计信息: 发表于 由 nsynet — 2014-10-28 12:05
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jackness1> 我的移动网络垃圾死了
<jackness1> 完全不能好好用linux
<jackness1> 真想用政府的网络
<eexp> 谁 dig google.com 给一个ip看看
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com)
<gfrog> eexp: Address 2: 173.194.117.174 nrt04s10-in-f14.1e100.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com *FROM* 1e100.net)
<gfrog> eexp: 8.8.8.8的返回值
<jackness> qq用不了
<jackness> 版本太低了
<jackness> 高级版本都是乱码
<jackness> 晕死啊
<jackness> 我郁闷啊
<netsnail> jackness: 在哪用qq
<iMadper> wangli: qiao今天咋不来?
<Router2> eexp 173.194.127.128-137
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 正则表达式， 匹配字符 但不匹配第一个字符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465388 我有如下文件： [ ~]$ cat 1.txt abc_123 ab_12 abc_1234 abcd_23 abc_12 a_456 现在想把第二个_ 改为#字符， 应该怎样使用正则一次搞定。 改完后效果应为： [~]$ cat 1.txt abc_123 ab#12 abc_1234 abcd#23 abc_12 a#456 tha
<^k^>  ─> nks! 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjjdebug — 2014-10-28 13:03
<wangli> iMadper, 台球比赛
<iMadper> wangli: ... ... 就qiao那水平? 还不如 adam8157 呢
 * iMadper 一句话嘲讽俩! 好顶赞!
<adam8157> ......
<wangli> iMadper, 他去看球
<iMadper> wangli: 哦, 这还差不多
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 今天斯诺克公开赛吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道, 不关注...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我就知道我让你打得球, 没一个是你进得了的... 恩, 就这样
<wangli> iMadper, jimmy都被打下  比赛十分激烈
<iMadper> wangli: 我去, jimmy都输了????
<iMadper> wangli: 不可学啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你知道是谁么你就....
<iMadper> wangli: 看来kernel-qe是玩不过别人的
<wangli> iMadper, 哎
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 知道, 做timer那个嘛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我从实习到现在, 在帽帽待了两年多了已经啊
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 他是主要打台球  附带测试一下timer的
<iMadper> 偶擦, 珠宝
<archl> iMadper:  不是吧，你是藏猫猫的？
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, iMadper 别的组水平  可想而知
<iMadper> 真是土豪.
<iMadper> wangli: 唯手熟尔
<iMadper> archl: 昂.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:17
<imtxc> 壕们早
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack, happyaron
<freeflying> iMadper: 入了肾6？
<iMadper> freeflying: 买不到
<freeflying> iMadper: nani？ 我20号都能买到啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: wangli 我想打台球!!!!
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 怎么了  你没报名吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 你是bestbuy吧?
<iMadper> freeflying: +50美刀了?
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我真买不到啊.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 回来打啊, 我领你进来
<iMadper> freeflying: +50美刀了, 是sprint的机器嘛? 只有这个三网通吃吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 珍爱生命 远离CDMA
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 电信真心信号好, 还特别便宜
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 机器不好买
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 一个iphone用两年, 两年之后下一个iphone?
<imtxc> iMadper: 用一年，一年后下一个
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 其实iphone好难用, 但是那天试了一下android, 更难用
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 你才行, 我不行
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 加了50， V家得
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: tar 恢复系统到其他磁盘的时候的过程是：1. 修改fstab 2. 安装grub到新磁盘 3. chroot 后update grub就完事了吗？
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的MX4准备好了，就等贵司的ubuntu phone rom
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 一般情况下是, 如果你有luks啥的, 就再随机应变
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: .....
<slucx> 没luks
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<slucx> 安装grub在老系统里进行？
<iMadper> freeflying: 你真要用ubuntu touch????
<iMadper> freeflying: mx4好用吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 做工很不错，完爆小米啥的
<iMadper> slucx: 可以, 也可以chroot过去.
<iMadper> freeflying: 流畅度呢?
<freeflying> iMadper: flyme的体验也不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 替代iphone5s可否?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的5s坏了
<freeflying> iMadper: 替代6都可以
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你怎么买到的?
<iMadper> freeflying: freeflying 赞!
<freeflying> iMadper: 字体选得很好，UI看着很精细
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 可惜太大 可惜没nfc
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 合约鸡
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: nfc有毛用啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nfc有毛用啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 苏宁，1726入的，比官网还便宜
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 果粉说出来的这种话说明还真不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊. 我相信候总
<freeflying> iMadper: 续航略显不足
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 用来玩nfc标签, 用来坐公交地铁, 用来刷闪付!!!!!
<freeflying> iMadper: 魅族底层的力量确实比较薄弱
<imtxc> freeflying: 奶现在是 mx4 和 肾6 双修？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 一年都做不了3次公交
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. 那也没办法...
<freeflying> iMadper: 是的
<freeflying> imtxc:
<freeflying> ^
<iMadper> freeflying: 估计底层很多让mtk帮忙做的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 那是你, 而且nfc标签可玩性相当高
<freeflying> iMadper: 不像啊，要是MTK做得，不至于这么差
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 例如放办公桌上就振动, 拿起来就改到铃声, 等等等等
<iMadper> freeflying: 这么差啊....
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> iMadper: 那倒不是，只是相对而言
<freeflying> iMadper: 中度用，开微信，一天无压力
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 那还行.
<iMadper> freeflying: 看看这个手机维修多少钱吧, 要是超过mx4的价格, 我就去买mx4
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 输了?
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过我的肾6关掉微信，待机好很多了
<qiao> iMadper: 回来了 ？
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: ？
<iMadper> qiao: .
<freeflying> iMadper: mx不错，做工媲美mate7
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 有候总的评测, 我就放心了
<freeflying> iMadper: 你忽悠我啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是一直觉得mx4不错啊, 不过我还没买, 你先买了, 当然更加相信你的评测了
<freeflying> iMadper: 可惜不是双卡
<adam_magic_pack> 双卡有毛用啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 电信 + 联通双持啊
<adam_magic_pack> 双卡有毛用啊
<adam_magic_pack> 你们这些干坏事的才需要双卡
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信没啥好机器可用
<iMadper> freeflying: iphone
<freeflying> iMadper: 待机不灵，电信的3折卡，89可以相当289套餐用
<iMadper> freeflying: 这么给力?
<iMadper> freeflying: 可惜没买iphone6, 不然直接换成电信了
<iMadper> freeflying: 地铁里都有网, 赞
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊，所以我犹豫要不要退掉MX4
<freeflying> iMadper: 实在没啥靠谱得电信机器
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的iphone啊!
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的支持电信的
<freeflying> iMadper: 185的号没法用了
<freeflying> iMadper: 那是主力机器
<iMadper> freeflying: 185的用mx4啊
<freeflying> iMadper: mx4这个是移动版的
<iMadper> freeflying: mx4无论是移动版还是联通版, 都是通吃移动联通  cc  adam_magic_pack 大神来辟谣
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 通吃
<imtxc> 好像有个不通吃的版本？
<freeflying> mtk6595的芯片
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: freeflying 刷通用固件就好了, 分联通移动是宫刑部的问题
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 哦，哪里有rom可以刷啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: freeflying 硬件一模一样, 出厂不让刷通用固件而已
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 还是蛋蛋门清
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://bbs.meizu.cn/thread-5254820-1-1.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ mx4移动版安装通用固件可以支持联通3G、4G吗？-产品讨论-魅族社区
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我把我的系统弄到移动硬盘上，然后在sdb上安装了个grub，为啥不能起来？
<slucx> max是高通的U？
<slucx> mx4
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://www.flyme.cn/firmware.jsp  cc iMadper     看"通用版"
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Flyme 下载
<adam_magic_pack> 通用版 移动版 联通版,   昭然若揭
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我起来还是到了sda的grub
<lainme> slucx: 选择从移动硬盘启动？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 装的不对 或者启动不对
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 请教
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我在我老系统里安装的grub
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 然后chroot到新系统update-grub2
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 你没设置--boot-directory
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 看到没? 刷了吧
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: update-grub2不会自动搜索吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 它知道你想启动哪个 你不说就是当前的咯
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 刷了有啥好处不，我更想刷个yunOS
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 刷了就全网通... wcdma tdd fdd tdscdma
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 两个硬盘两个grub这步没问题吧
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 没, 但是记得指定 --boot-directory
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 在/boot/grub.cfg里吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/sdb1/boot /dev/sdb"
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: update-grub2不能只在我i约定俗成硬盘上搜索啊？
<slucx> 嗯
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 电信的能用不
<iMadper> freeflying: 不能, 能用我早买了
<freeflying> 悲催
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不能 硬件就不支持
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: momo
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的iphone支持电信啊
<iMadper> O0XX: momo
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信的覆盖悲催吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 只有电信的覆盖不悲催吧
<O0XX> O0XX: momo
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<adam_magic_pack> 当众自摸
<iMadper> freeflying: 我家刚搬过去的时候, 移动联通都没信号. 我用电信的3g上网玩dota
<iMadper> freeflying: 下载300kb/s, 2010年的时候
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 移动就是贵, 否则gsm和tdd现在覆盖很好的
<iMadper> freeflying: 后来过了好久联通才覆盖, 然后才是移动.
<O0XX> freeflying: 你买那么多痘痘能喝的过来啊？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我chroot到新系统里后update-grub2会在所有硬盘上搜索的
<iMadper> O0XX: 洗脚用
<iMadper> O0XX: 治疗香港脚, 老脚气
<iMadper> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_612fdbdf01014551.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 咖啡豆泡脚 泡脚的好处和窍门_牛牛_新浪博客
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 看到了，有选项
<freeflying> O0XX: 2kg而已，我一周就要250g
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: #真相帝
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 谢谢.
<imtxc> freeflying: 咖啡、 一周一斤？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我一天只一杯double
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 250g是半斤
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<freeflying> http://download.meizu.com/Firmware/Flyme/MX4/4.0.3/cn/20141022165710/dccbb2d7/update.zip
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ type=application/zip ; 长度=707.90 MiB
<imtxc> 。。。。 还真是哎？
<O0XX> freeflying:入手mx4了？
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 好用撒？
<O0XX> iMadper:^^^
<freeflying> O0XX: 不错啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我都咨询过了
<iMadper> O0XX: 候总觉得可以替代5s和6
<archl> 一天一斤大米
<archl> 我按照这个比例要求捐款。每天3元
<archl> 养我吃饭
<O0XX> freeflying: 不错...再等等你可以刷ubuntu touch
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是yunos?
<freeflying> O0XX: 要不你先给我rom帮你们测试？
<O0XX> freeflying:我都没有
<imtxc> ubuntu touch 支持盖世兔不
<iMadper> imtxc: 你可以自己移植.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 他是移动版的, 哪来的合约机? cc freeflying
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 苏宁买的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我以为是合约鸡
<imtxc> 不约
<adam_magic_pack> MX4太大了
<O0XX> iMadper: 入一个吧
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你看过就不这么说了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 试了下别人的5.5" 感觉适应不了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对, iphone6 plus也很大, 受不了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: iphone6挺好
<imtxc> 6 是 4.7？那　５s 是多大？ 4.3?
<iMadper> imtxc: 4.0吧
<O0XX> iMadper:http://fix.zealer.com/service/58
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ iPhone 外力撞击
<O0XX> iMadper:你的应该就是这个
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 4.0
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 看到了
 * archl 认为所有手机都设计错误。大拇指太难操作了！
<archl> 又都不能用指甲。无聊。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你买MX4了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<O0XX> gfrog: 哇哇
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 壕
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 踢你
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack, 壕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 乖
<O0XX> happyaron: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 别闹
<imtxc> 刚才没看屏幕，发生了什么？
<archl> imtxc:  壕们大乱斗
 * archl 喜欢任天堂明星大乱斗
<imtxc> mikecao: nike+ 是一个 app？ 还是啥？ 我看你每天用那个发跑步
<mikecao> imtxc, 我槽不是把，，自动分享的？
<imtxc> mikecao: 不了解
<mikecao> 是一个app, 但是我没发阿
<mikecao> 我把自动分相关了。。威信是你需要点以下才可以分享，我不了解weibo..
<imtxc> mikecao: 那危险了，快去删吧，大家每天都看到  mikecao 用 nike+ 撸了两管，耗时50秒
<mikecao> imtxc, 那肯定不是我。哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋买到的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 苏宁官网啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼…… 还有嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog: 比魅族官网还便宜些
<O0XX> freeflying:这么牛
<O0XX> freeflying:门店还是易购？
<iMadper> 官网难道能是门店?
<imtxc> 能自提嘛
<O0XX> http://product.suning.com/123517202.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ MX4 魅族4 联通移动双4G版（灰色）【报价、价格、评测、参数】_手机_苏宁易购
<O0XX> 2099,并不便宜啊
<iMadper> 不如1999买返现机, 不是合约鸡.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: http://product.suning.com/123027578.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 魅族手机MX4移动16G(灰色）【报价、价格、评测、参数】_手机_苏宁易购
<freeflying> O0XX: 易购
<gfrog> freeflying: 第三方么？
<imtxc> 付款后30天内发货 由"魅族腾锋手机专营店"从  杭州市  销售和发货，并提供售后服务
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 1726
<freeflying> gfrog: 苏宁自己
<gfrog> freeflying: 没货了……
<archl> adam_magic_pack freeflying 突然买手机，发生了什么？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: rom都没md5得
<archl> 都没货了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: gfrog O0XX iMadper 出去一趟感觉我的手机相机太差了, 换新势不可挡
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mx4吧.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:像鸡啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 换相机吧，安卓手机拍照都那渣效果
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 就是可惜大
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧换呀。卖掉老手机，买诺基亚 1020
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 黑卡
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别的没有这么好的了
<imtxc> 6 吧，
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我不喜欢摄影啊, 个人还是个特别不喜欢被照相的人
<iMadper> 随手拍, 还是手机舒服
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那还要求啥效果，对付对付得了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我的手机太差了嘛
<imtxc> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  我没被人照过，也不照别人。应该是我太不吸引目光了。
 * adam_magic_pack MX4可以方便买到的时候还没有别的合适的5"就买了
<archl> iMadper: 你是壕有比相机贵的手机当然。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别的真没值得推荐的.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在5寸的叫mini机型
<imtxc> 黑卡、 gr
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 比如, z7 mini就是5寸的
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  诺基亚Lumia 1020 呀。4.5寸
<iMadper> imtxc: gr好
<imtxc> 还有肾6
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 白老板不是也要换手机么
<iMadper> O0XX: 白老板不是也要换手机么
<imtxc> O0XX: 白老板不是也要换手机么
<O0XX> O0XX: 白老板不是也要换手机么
 * iMadper 我去, 我一个穷人, 整天看你们这些土豪买买买, 受不了这刺激了啊
<archl> imtxc: 再看了黑卡一下，不觉得比我的好多少了。
<imtxc> 你们都买买买吧
<imtxc> archl: ..........
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我手机的标准是1K往下...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:不适合你们这种土豪的标准
<imtxc> O0XX: 你是要买日抛型手机的壕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: MX4勉强省了个相机啊
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<archl> imtxc: 什么是日抛型手机呀？每天往天上丢看能丢的高度？
<imtxc> archl: 就是一日一抛
<archl> imtxc:都是你们这群买2000元级手机的壕在瞎扯
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mx4的相机很不错了啊
 * O0XX 招行现在有什么不错的信用卡？
<iMadper> O0XX: 全币种?
<O0XX> iMadper:国内用
<iMadper> O0XX: 支持人仔
<gfrog> O0XX: 白老板不是也要换手机么
<archl> O0
<freeflying> gfrog: 我的apple tv一开机就弹出iOS版本过低，或者itunes版本过低，咋整
<archl> O0XX: 能告诉我么，为啥信用卡会有活动，储蓄卡没有？
<archl> O0XX: 怎么想都觉得是不可思议呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，叔儿，你不是退了么？
<O0XX> archl: 因为信用卡手续费比借记卡高
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我没遇到过这问题
<O0XX> freeflying: 三退？
<archl> O0XX: 没有手续费呀？
<archl> O0XX: 什么手续费？
<O0XX> archl: 跟商家收的
<archl> O0XX: 我说消费者为啥会有优惠？
<O0XX> archl:因为跟商家收了手续费
<O0XX> archl: 转移一点羊毛给你
<O0XX> archl:鼓励你多刷卡，银行多跟商家收手续费
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似还真能换机房
 * jusss 去超市买瓶1块5的矿泉水也用信用卡刷的路过
<iMadper> O0XX: 这你都看得懂?
<iMadper> O0XX: 三十年看片经验的老司机
<iMadper> O0XX: 困...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我也困...机房不能换
<O0XX> iMadper:只能停了这个
<iMadper> O0XX: 没事啊, 停了这个, 换机房
<archl> O0XX: 噢。真无聊。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 停了这个, 换东京?大阪?
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实现在挺快的
<iMadper> O0XX: 要不凑合用?
<jusss> onlylove咋没在
<O0XX> iMadper:同意
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<iMadper> O0XX: 你现在用的这个?
<archl> imtxc:  实验 1/4000 s快门速度+ F11 光圈，画质果然超级烂。。。
<O0XX> iMadper:没，婆婆
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<O0XX> iMadper:正准备换
<iMadper> O0XX: 用不了
<iMadper> O0XX: 能ssh上去, 但是翻墙特别慢
<O0XX> iMadper:啥用不了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 日本机房
<freeflying> O0XX: 三退是啥
<freeflying> gfrog: 留着用了
<O0XX> freeflying:http://tuidang.epochtimes.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 大纪元退党网站
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你买的mx4啥价钱？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 腿毛卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在考虑买联通的16G裸机算了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:腿毛卡是拿张？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我这儿就有一张
<freeflying> gfrog: 1726
<freeflying> gfrog: iphone 16G的很坑的
<gfrog> freeflying: 好便宜啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 我不是党员
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说mx4
<O0XX> iMadper:果然好多叫平安的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:卡名字
<freeflying> gfrog: 要不我把肾6出给你？ :P
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: Young
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:为啥叫腿毛卡？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 每月一笔免手续费取现
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 取现有积分...
<gfrog> freeflying: 算了，我12月再去薅合约机
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 生日月双倍积分
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那我存钱进去，再取出来就可以刷积分了？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 当天取当天还
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<freeflying> gfrog: adam_magic_pack O0XX 你们android上用啥听音乐啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:我存钱进去，存1个亿，能刷多少积分？
<iMadper> O0XX: 一次取现能取多少啊?
<O0XX> iMadper:去柜台啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 网易云音乐撒
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: freeflying 我听重金属摇滚的 有自己的音乐库
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 每月一笔
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 一笔上线2000
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 2000分还是2000人刀？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: rmb
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那一个月就是100个积分？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX:
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: .
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 腿毛卡有六种, 有的人一个月薅600...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我没那个闲心, 生日月过了就销了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 100积分...
<imtxc> O0XX: iMadper 去柜台取现？
<imtxc> O0XX, iMadper 电话、
<imtxc> iMadper: O0XX 手机银行自助取啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是你们好.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 星空的里程你攒在哪家？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 国航
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:多长时间清一次？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 国内妥妥的国航嘛, 天合的选南航
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 三年, 都一样
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我就星空的, 天合的让我给销了
<gfrog> O0XX: adam_magic_pack 星空的攒united多好
<O0XX> gfrog 啥好处？
<gfrog> O0XX: 换票木有燃油税据说
<O0XX> gfrog: 我其实是攒united的...
<O0XX> gfrog: 咨询一下土豪攒那里
<gfrog> O0XX: 不过乃要只换国内航班那就国航算了
<gfrog> O0XX: 土壕家里没高铁，只能飞
<O0XX> gfrog: 天合攒哪合适？
<gfrog> O0XX: 我攒南航了，还没发现更合适的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: gfrog 三年有效期, 我攒不到国际的一张票, 妥妥的国航
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我有16000+ 国航里程好像，年底卖你？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 卖不了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: gfrog 据说 united可以换联盟里所有的航空公司的票
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 一样, 国航也可以换星空所有的票
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 要不怎么叫联盟
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那不一样么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 换了票卖你
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:你是想薅金卡么？
<freeflying> gfrog: iMadper home sharing超过5个了，咋破
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 是啊, 我就觉得国航方便
<gfrog> O0XX: 国航也可以，但是非常不合适
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 换不了别人的票
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥东西啊?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 现在可以
<freeflying> gfrog: iMadper 2xiphone 2xipad 1x apple tv, 1 rMPB
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 添加受益人6个月后?
<gfrog> freeflying: 换个帐号？
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... ... 不知道...
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 内核中有没有类似这样的接口，针对寄存器的某几个位进行赋值或者读取
<tryit> cc iMadper
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 内联汇编
<iMadper> tryit: 这种问题, 直接找 adam_magic_pack 就是了, 问我就是在羞辱我啊...
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我知道可以用汇编或者c的位操作，想知道有没有统一的接口
 * iMadper 现在在学markdown...
<tryit> iMadper, ......
<tryit> iMadper, 真不是
<tryit> iMadper, 我的笔记都是rst格式
<iMadper> tryit: rst对我来说太复杂了
<tryit> iMadper, 记住常用的一些就行
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 肯定有. 另外我又不是字典和api手册 这种没意思的把我当google用的问题不要问我
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪里好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱啊.
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 不能这样侮辱人啊
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> iMadper: 我到现在用着一个分分钟司机的盖世兔
 * nyfair 拜各位犇犇
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用的是三年多前的笔记本, 一个碎屏手机.
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛早
<imtxc> iMadper: 想打个电话，从拿出手机开始，到解锁、拨号 至少得1分钟。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的屏幕起码不掉渣啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 那倒是
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 留着国航积分升仓也不错哈
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 升仓... 不刚想的
<O0XX> gfrog: 国内段其实升仓不重要吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 升仓... 不敢想的
<nyfair> imtxc: 不要骗我，几年前的j2me山寨机都没可能这么慢
<O0XX> gfrog: 又不长，忍忍就到了
<gfrog> O0XX: 飞HK就得3小时左右啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 3个小时 经济仓真能忍了
<iMadper> gfrog: 三个小时不是轻轻松松的嘛...
<archl> onlylove 却不在了。 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00NFBGU1O?tag=shihuo-23&linkCode=ur2&camp=536&creative=3200
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Cherry 樱桃-Cherry 樱桃 黑色高键帽黑轴机械键盘 G80-3802LXBEU-2（来自德国的完美工艺，被誉为“手指马杀鸡”，最难以释手的家私珍藏)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 439.00
<iMadper> 哦, 对了, 说好的买键盘
 * archl 只坐过经济舱
<iMadper> 我去下单
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper 嗯，那倒是，不过换机票也换不到啥，所以升仓还好些
<archl> iMadper: 你给他买什么？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥键盘?
<iMadper> archl: 我给自己买
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 微软的 ergo
<O0XX> gfrog: 攒在UA，然后换国内段
<gfrog> O0XX: 额，UA换CA？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.R2wYCv&id=3288280855&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 送礼 微软人体工学键盘4000 人体工学键盘 曲线键盘-淘宝网 价格:288.00 - 305.00
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 建立/变更兑奖受让人名单，将在提交申请后60天后生效。
<O0XX> gfrog:对啊
<iMadper> 或者这个, adam_magic_pack  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.R2wYCv&id=36725127654&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 淘宝老店 微软Sculpt Ergonomic 键盘 人体工学桌面套装 无线键鼠-淘宝网 价格:849.00 - 930.00
<nyfair> g80垃圾货
<archl> iMadper: 该豪迈就豪迈
<archl> nyfair:  壕您光顾了
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个想法有什么问题么？
<archl> nyfair: 昨天那姑娘你看上了么？
<nyfair> archl: 啊？
<iMadper> nyfair: 老司机, 人体工学键盘有啥好推荐吗?
<gfrog> O0XX: 似乎跨公司兑换会损失些里程，但是我没研究过。目前不太关心星空联盟了
<nyfair> archl: 谁啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 现在主飞南航了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying 希斯罗T4有个顶部的观光台可以看整个机场的飞机，超级爽
<gfrog> O0XX: 嗯，确切的说是skyteam
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 给空中飞人跪了
<archl> nyfair:  shenxix 微薄
<archl> nyfair: 噢。 wechat
<O0XX> gfrog: 国内有啥 oneworld的？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 毛线啊，猴总才是飞人
<gfrog> O0XX: HK算嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 不错
<O0XX> gfrog:不算吧
<archl> nyfair: 她说我头像好可怕 -
<O0XX> gfrog:我还有 oneworld的里程
<gfrog> O0XX: 三大航一个星空俩天合，其他一堆除了三大航子公司貌似都没联盟。
<nyfair> archl: 是直的还是弯的？
<O0XX> gfrog:那算了，不要了
<archl> nyfair:  那个你需要问 l5e 可能都是
<gfrog> O0XX: 港龙/国泰都是oneworld
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你这是没办卡等着补登?
<gfrog> O0XX: 这俩从北京往返HK的飞机很多
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕
<nyfair> archl: 这任务交给你了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 对啊
<archl> nyfair:  我没怎么在意她的。感觉比较一般
<archl> nyfair: 交给你了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，莫臊我
<O0XX> gfrog: 推荐一个...
<nyfair> archl: 送我个微信号码
<archl> imtxc:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=465391
<freeflying> gfrog: 真心壕
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<O0XX> gfrog:我把去美国的飞机补登了
<jackness> 我现在电脑就是不能兼容itunes还有qq
<jackness> 不然我就是完美的系统
<archl> nyfair:  微信号码？我怎么注册的来着，我还没号码。。。
<archl> nyfair: 噢。对，我到现在还没微信号。。。
<gfrog> O0XX: 我喜欢国泰，毕竟HKG是国泰的天下
<nyfair> archl: 我没wechat啊，你说我装在ios上好还是bitchdroid上好？
<gfrog> O0XX: 但是你要不常用oneworld，那点里程啥也干不了
<archl> nyfair:  l5e来了之后，你直接要电话就好了。反正你们一个城市呀
<O0XX> gfrog: 多少里程能换个去香港的
<nyfair> archl: l5e哪里人？
<archl> nyfair: 湖北
<archl> nyfair:  在上海
<nyfair> archl: 你怎么知道得这么清楚
<gfrog> O0XX: 不知道，没查过，你搜下吧
<archl> nyfair:  呃。为啥不行呀。这里有几个我不知道的呢。
<archl> nyfair: 你吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 单程21250
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:好吧，还真不够
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 广州要多少里程啊?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我攒到现在才两万里程, 给你跪了
<iMadper> O0XX: 飞到广州, 然后很方便去hk嘛
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:别这样，平身吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 12750
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 对了，原来进HK只要护照就行
<archl> 你们都是壕，从来没听说过里程这种东西
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: HK通行证只是给大陆海关看的
 * archl 没坐过几次飞机
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 是啊, HK对大陆居民免签, 是大陆不让你去 (法理上是这样
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 才知道?
<iMadper> gfrog: 进hk连护照都不需要吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 恩
<iMadper> gfrog: 我去hk的时候没用护照啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 身份证他们肯定不认
<gfrog> iMadper: 因为你有通行证
 * archl 感觉也给北京搞个这样的
<iMadper> gfrog: 是, 我又通行证啊.
<archl> 想港澳通行证一样的北京通行证
<archl> lol
<gfrog> iMadper: 通行证是HK承认的证件，进关的时候拿护照也一样
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦.
<gfrog> O0XX: 乃里程少可以换HK到TW的票撒
<gfrog> O0XX: 估计能换好几次，哈哈
<imtxc> z这标签打印机真好玩
<monson> RH大中华区kdump首席在么？
<nyfair> 堂下何人
<monson> 在下小人一名。。
<monson> qiao: ping
<monson> iMadper: ping
<iMadper> monson: 开会, 半小时后回来
<qiao> monson: 刚开完会。。
<monson> good~
<monson> 私聊的命令是啥来着？
<qiao>   /msg qiao <message>
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: msg是个alias, 正统是query
<monson>  /msg qiao hi
<qiao> monson: 你别加空格啊。。
<imtxc> .
<qiao> monson: 在  /msg 前
<monson> soga
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: lol
<iMadper> monson: 我带电脑来了 说吧, 啥事
<qiao> iMadper: 你还帽帽时给我看的那个 nec 的本
<qiao> iMadper: link 还能找到不。
<iMadper> qiao: 淘宝搜索nec lavie
 * nyfair 好无聊
<iMadper> qiao: 你要买了?
 * nyfair 招秘书
<qiao> iMadper: 天天回家带个笔记本 重 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我也得买...
<qiao> iMadper: 你给妹子 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 给妹子的买了
<qiao> iMadper: 壕 ～
<qiao> iMadper: 那还不给我买个。
<iMadper> qiao: ...
<qiao> iMadper: 对了，你换6了吧。。
<iMadper> qiao: 没, 没货.
<qiao> iMadper: 米帝都没货 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 不买了, 去修5s, 修好了继续用.
<iMadper> qiao: 恩, 没货.
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 反正我去的apple store, 没货
<qiao> iMadper: 官方标配：i5-3337U / 4GB内存 / 128G SSD / HD4000 / 13.3 1600×900 / WIN8 7980元
<qiao> iMadper: 套餐三：i7-3537U / 4GB内存 / 256G SSD / HD4000 / 13.3 1600×900 / WIN8 10800元
<iMadper> qiao: è´µ.
<qiao> iMadper: 真心贵。。
<iMadper> qiao: 之前的都是乐天特价的时候囤货的
<iMadper> qiao: 不特价的时候贵
<qiao> iMadper: 还说3,4千买个。。
<iMadper> qiao: 别想
<iMadper> qiao: 6k一下别想.
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。贵。。
<diggzh> 老师上课用，win8，点哪个哪个不开，尴尬了一节课。
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: mba
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: mba ？
<adam_magic_pack> mac book air
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 我的230带着都嫌重
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 0。0
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 有打算入一个。
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 就想到 iMadper 说的nec的那个本了。。
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: mba
<slucx> 既然有了sys为啥还保留proc?
<iMadper> qiao: 你也就买得起mba
<iMadper> slucx: abi不能破坏啊
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1502976
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ “既然女人要的只是婚礼，那么有没新郎其实不重要咯？”一家日本公司机智地发现这个商机推出“单人婚礼” - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<qiao>  MacBook Air MD760CH/A
<qiao> Intel 酷睿 i5 4250U
<qiao> 核芯显卡
<qiao> 共享内存容量
<qiao> 4GB
<qiao> 128GB
<^k^> qiao:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> iMadper: 那为什么会流行systemd
<qiao> 擦，刚复制错了。。
<qiao> mba 还是便宜
<imtxc> qiao: 首席本子真壕
<slucx> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 我的系统现在成功跑在了移动硬盘上
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你也要买air？
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 760B 港货5880到手
<gfrog> qiao: 首席本子真壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 是准备买的, x230太重
<slucx> 现在可以拿移动硬盘做急救盘了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 230还嫌重
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 厚和重
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 恩，刚看淘宝上说 5795.00
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: x230还嫌重
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: x1 carbon撒
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 太贵
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: air不出retina，不开心
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 买的7200转的比5400转的声音大很多
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: retina无所谓, 1920*1080就满足了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: air也木有
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 所以等下一代啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在linux下，如何把可引导的优盘（win7）提取成可引导iso文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465392 在linux下，准备在vmware里安装win7. 可是手头只有一个可以安装win7的优盘。 vmware里不会从优盘启动，请问有办法把这个安装优盘提取成iso镜像吗？ （电脑上只装了ubuntu，没
<^k^>  ─> 有windows。） 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickleeh — 2014-10-28 15:47
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 下一代也够呛能更新
<imtxc> 下一代好歹得来个retina 的 air 吧？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我怀疑retina之后air的续航挺不住
<gfrog> imtxc: 那就渣渣了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 高清就好, 有了retina的话rmbp13就尴尬了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 为毛跑移动硬盘上
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 高清也够呛，apple这么高大上，估计放不下身段玩儿1080p
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 备份
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 所以这次的6plus就是个奇葩
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 为什么移动硬盘只要插上，不挂载也会转？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 不挂载也要读下分区信息什么的
<slucx> 一直转
 * adam_magic_pack 只想吹水不想回答问题
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 一会儿就停了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 等不及就eject
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 很久很久才会停
<slucx> 读个分区信息不会那么久的
<imtxc> lol
<slucx> 而且这时候分区信息肯定早读完了
<nyfair> 吃我谭浩强void main大法
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 转起来之后再停的时间有个电源管理的timeout
<slucx> Tue Oct 28 16:01:07 2014
<nyfair> itunes for windows是这个星球上最sb的软件，没有之一
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: /sys/power/pm_freeze_timeout ?
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我真得很懒的研究别人的需求...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 好的
<slucx> 被人问的多了都会这样的 :)
<iMadper`> qiao: 刚才monson找咱啥事啊? 怎么叫了我又不跟我说
<qiao> iMadper`: 让我给他看个bug的comment的内容。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 泄露rh机密?
<qiao> iMadper`: 泄露个毛。。
<kandu> \q: 操作系统资源(mem,file,socket)也用 gc 来管，有哪些语言或库是这样做的么？如果用户代码可对 gc 提要求对特定结构指定 gc 频率，限制此结构的 floating garbage 数量的话，用 gc 管系统资源实际可行么?
<qiao> iMadper`: 这机密个毛线。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 当然机密了.
<qiao> iMadper`: 。。。
<iMadper`> qiao: private的bug吧?
<qiao> iMadper`: 不是，bug是 public的，但是有个回复是 private 的
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 所以还是机密啊
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<qiao> 看来以后不能给他们那些坏人给了。。 adam_magic_pack iMadper`
<iMadper`> qiao: 都知道是private的还给别人, 给了别人还在这个频道说... 这个频道里rh的人这么多...
<qiao> iMadper`: ~~~
<adam_magic_pack> cc ccui
<iMadper`> qiao: 小心hr请你喝茶
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 坏淫
<jackness> 你们现在有什么问题啊？
<kandu> \q: 另外, CPS 转换后的 backtrace 重建有哪些文章可参考？
<slucx> Timing buffered disk reads: 428 MB in  3.01 seconds = 142.35 MB/sec
<jusss> kandu: 大湿下午好
<jusss> kandu: gc指啥呀
<iMadper`> jusss: 高潮
<leeeee> 呼叫兔子
 * tuzi 大家好我是兔子
<adam_magic_pack> leeeee: ^^
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<jusss> big_white_rabbit: 大白兔白又白，
<jusss> big_white_bunny: 一动不动真可爱
<adam_magic_pack> 蛤蛤
<leeeee> 嗨  当哥
<big_white_bunny> ......
<adam_magic_pack> 当当太坏了
<alvin_rxg> /kickban ...
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<iMadper> 玩了一会儿手机, 发生啥了???
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: nyfair leeeee 牙疼
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 割以永治
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 买了微软4000
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 多吃点大麻棒棒糖就不疼了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 其实那个升级版应该更好, 不过fn区用的是鼠标那种微动
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你用?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 为啥不买机械键盘
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没意义啊, 我要手腕放着舒服的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 机械键盘, 手腕放着舒服的, 太贵了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.R2wYCv&id=17676009004&ns=1&abbucket=6&_u=sum7j6m9824#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 美国原装 加强版人体工学机械茶轴键盘 Kinesis Advantage Pro-淘宝网 价格:3500.00
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我把这个添加到我的500w购买列表了, 等我中了500w的彩票我就买
<jusss> nyfair: 棒棒糖，不是女的比较喜欢吃吗
 * jusss 我这算是性别攻击吗？
<leemeng0x61> !time
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: blabla
 * adam_magic_pack 拔牙约到周五, 忍啊忍
<leeeee> 智齿？
<adam_magic_pack> leeeee: .
<adam_magic_pack> leeeee: 不开心啊
<leeeee> 还没长成功过一颗
<slucx> grub-mkconfig做的都不科学
<slucx> 不能选择磁盘
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我年龄比你们大，都还没长
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: leeeee 我就一颗
<adam_magic_pack> 其它只是芽芽
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 是先长一颗玩玩
<leeeee> 没长出来你就拔？
<adam_magic_pack> leeeee: 有一颗长出来了, 有点疼
<leeeee> 我有同学想为了让脸变小去拔牙  这个有效果吗？
<iMadper> leeeee: 没有.
<iMadper> leeeee: 磨颚骨/拆除咬合肌 这两个才有瘦脸效果.
<slucx> 如果我在.bash_logout里加上一个cp命令，系统会不会等待我拷贝完成再logout
<leeeee> 你试过？
<leeeee> 你的刺猬没把你臭晕么
<leeeee> 我姐说刺猬很臭
<adam_magic_pack> leeeee: 不是一个骨头啊, 拔牙没作用
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 这么贵 我只能放bucket list了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你直接放cart啊
<jackness> leeeee, 美女帮我解决itunes不能使用的问题吧？
<leeeee> 其实我也不知道她拔了没
<leeeee> 吃饭去了
<imtxc> itunes 那么复杂的软件都有人会用？
<imtxc> iMadper: 加个掌托也没怎么贵吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 手腕的角度变化了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我已经不忙目机械了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我机械键盘都用了四年了... 大二到现在... 感觉意义没有ergo大
<nyfair> iMadper: ergo是什么？
<leemeng0x61> leeeee, 是妹子
<leemeng0x61> ？
<iMadper> nyfair: 人们将Ergo独立出来做了ErgonomicErgonomics的简称，既可做形容词也可作名词，为“人体工学”之含意，如今已较少有其希腊文原意。
<iMadper> nyfair: 百度搜出来的
<nyfair> leemeng0x61: 网路上并没有妹子
<adam_magic_pack> 曾经以为 leemeng0x61 是妹子
<leemeng0x61> nyfair, 那有什么
<leemeng0x61> adam_magic_pack, 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<leemeng0x61> adam_magic_pack, I'm not
<adam_magic_pack> leemeng0x61:
<adam_magic_pack> leemeng0x61: "曾经"
<leemeng0x61> adam_magic_pack, x
<nyfair> leemeng0x61: 在现实中，别人能看出你是一个人，所以才乐于同你胡扯。而在网上，你作为人的这点优势并不存在，没有人知道你是不是一条狗。当然也有例外，晒照片啦笨蛋
<leemeng0x61> nyfair, X
<yunfan> onlylove今天怎么不来了
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40734376069 买了个这个  60公里续航版本的  adam_magic_pack 如何
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 乐酷行平衡车电动独轮成人儿童迷你代步单轮火星智能自平衡思维车-淘宝网 价格:2720.00 - 4360.00
<adam_magic_pack> "儿童""迷你""火星"
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 你是妹子？ 晒照片
<leeeee> 上次在南京路看到一妹子用这个
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那个图好赞
<mao_> http://survey.ent.sina.com.cn/result/104616.html
<^k^> mao_: ⇪ 《大话西游》重映调查_调查结果_新浪网
<mao_> 机器人不错。
<mao_> 有人去看了吗
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ...
<leeeee> 是那个至尊宝和紫霞么？
<jackness> leeeee, 美女，你的同学不理我，我喜欢她怎么办？
<yunfan> 也有大人玩嘛
<yunfan> jackness: 她同学？ 额 你还真去了？
<jackness> yunfan, 我还发了私信的
<JustDoIt> ...
<leeeee> ==
<jackness> 结果人家没有回我
<leeeee> 不理你是正常的
<JustDoIt> 哈哈
<jackness> 我连精神恋爱都没机会了
<JustDoIt> 去操场吧
<jackness> leeeee, 我哪里不好，你骂我啊
<leeeee> .......
<jackness> leeeee, 你不诚实，我不好你就该骂我
<leeeee> 我同学不理你是正常的
<leeeee> 真的
<leeeee> 你确实有点吓人
<mao_> leeeee, 哈哈哈，可以讲一下发生了什么吗？ 我有点好奇。。。。
<leoz> 阿，这里终于可以说中文了哈
<leeeee> 话说  我发现我外甥女一张同学送的类似卡片一类的东西
<leeeee> 署名明显是个男生
<jackness> leeeee, 我哪里吓人了？
<leeeee> 如何问不会让她怀疑我发现了这张卡片？
<jackness> 那么小就恋爱了？萌萌大
<jackness> 你就说小朋友，这个是哪里来的啊？
<leoz> 问一下，那个#ububtu是个什么地方阿，全说E文的？
<jackness> leoz, 那当然是国际频道
<leeeee> ==
<leoz> 哦。晕死
<leeeee> 不让她怀疑动不动
<mao_> leoz,  锻炼英语好去处/。。
<leeeee> 直接拿出来问还想问出什么啊
<iMadper> leeeee: 有漂亮妹子可以介绍给我.
<leoz> 那是，的买一本厚的字典才敢去
<jackness> 那你就问今天都干了什么呀
<jackness> 小朋友
<jackness> iMadper, 你不许抢我的女人
<leeeee> 昨天介绍给兔子了
<alvin_rxg> leeeee: 有漂亮妹子可以介绍给我.
<leeeee> 扎西鉴定了下  说  漂亮
<jackness> leeeee, 介绍给我吧 我都29岁了
<yunfan> jackness: 所以说你们这帮人要么是上当受骗 要么是自取其辱
<jackness> leeeee, 我还没结婚呢
<iMadper> leeeee: 给图看看.
<alvin_rxg> leeeee, 介绍给我吧 我都27岁了
<yunfan> leeeee: 他长什么样  我说这个jackness
<yunfan> 难道比我还吓人？
<jackness> yunfan, 为什么啊，leeee是什么人
<yunfan> jackness: 道理上回我跟你说过的
<yunfan> 不扯了 该做饭了  做完在来扯
<jackness> 你们可以facebook搜我唐俊辉
<jackness> yunfan, 程序员就该一辈子光棍吗？
<alvin_rxg> jackness: 不错不错，中规中矩。皮肤比我的好
<jackness> alvin_rxg, 是吗，谢谢夸奖
<iMadper> leeeee: 给图看看啊, 合适的话可以介绍给我
<leeeee>  我记得yunfan哥你发过照片的
<alvin_rxg> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/972142_1379563625589880_324633633_n.jpg?oh=1a6eacf2b689576a6d110989ace6ab16&oe=54F20284&__gda__=1424124365_9ea36e7c6c222c2564aa96a13319c36d
<leeeee> 这里不是发不了图么
<iMadper> leeeee: 连接发给我.
<alvin_rxg> 我皮肤不行，黑头太多了。
<iMadper> leeeee: 或者发我邮箱.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 割以永治.
<alvin_rxg> leeeee: 连接发给我.
<iMadper> leeeee: 你有照片? 那我告诉你我邮箱?
<yunfan> leeeee: 那他跟我比呢？
<leeeee> 我上次发了她微博的照片
<leeeee> 谁跟你比啊 云帆哥
<leeeee> 等我上下微博
<iMadper> leeeee: 昂, 本来我要下班了, 不过为了照片, 我可以加班几分钟.
 * iMadper 自己都被自己的敬业精神感动哭了
<nyfair> leeeee: 老司机老司机
<jackness> 我也要美女照片
<jackness> 求美女
<yunfan> 我今天开始已经不上微博了
<yunfan> 特意对微博域名做了屏蔽
<jackness> 我也可以加班几分钟
<leeeee> 你不是有妹子的么
<jackness> yunfan: 你厉害啊
<leeeee> 刺猬哥
<wangli> 加班
<jackness> leeeee: 我需要妹子，给我发个过来吧，不然晚上睡不着
<nyfair> jackness: 买个充气的
<iMadper> leeeee: 有妹子就不能看看了?
<jackness> nyfair: 没有钱
<iMadper> leeeee: 快发啊
<leeeee> 我在找呀
<iMadper> leeeee: 我加班很贵的
<leeeee> 急什么
<iMadper> leeeee: 着急回家吃饭饭
<wangli> 这什么群，一天到晚说妹子，从来没见过一张
<jackness> 哈哈
<O0XX> wangli: 基老群
<jackness> 这个群就是这样的
<leeeee> http://weibo.com/p/1005051738986964/album?from=page_100505&mod=TAB#place
<jackness> 越是急越是没有
<nyfair> wangli: 盲僧，你发现了哗点
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<leeeee> 找到了
<wangli> 当初是听说有梅子才进来的呀
<nyfair> 还没有微博帐号？现在加入
<nyfair> leeeee: 看不了啊
<iMadper> leeeee: 鉴定完了.... 下班了, 再见.
<nyfair> iMadper: 老司机传图
<iMadper> nyfair: 明早吧, 下班了
<leeeee> ==
<nyfair> 。。。
<O0XX> leeeee: 你出国啦？
<leeeee> 微信上的我也可以发你
<nyfair> jackness: 老司机老司机
<wangli> leeeee, 赞
<leeeee> 或者你直接加她
<jackness> 还是沈西西啊
<jackness> 老是她
<jackness> 她不回复我
<jackness> leeeee: 有新妹子吗？
<nyfair> leeeee: 直的还是弯的？
 * O0XX 哦，这是在介绍对象啊...
<leeeee> 牛牛姐  可直可弯呀
<hamo> leeeee: 我还以为是你出国了呢
<leeeee> 黑毛哥换衣服换得真快
 * alvin_rxg 这妞不错啊
<hamo> leeeee: 那是啊，不换名字你不理我啊
<hamo> leeeee: 微信发来
<nyfair> hamo: 蛤蛤，我拿到了
 * nyfair 下班下班
<jackness> 我要
<jackness> 我要微信
<leeeee> 我没认出是你啊
<hamo> leeeee: 这妹子有点壮啊
<hamo> leeeee: 威信拿来
<leeeee> 你私消我
<leeeee> 我发给你
<leeeee> 176
<leeeee> 有点高
<alvin_rxg> 哎…… 163 的表示无语
<hamo> leeeee: 有点壮... 转需吧... 我就不要了
<leeeee> 不壮啊
<leeeee> 176是身高啊
<alvin_rxg> leeeee: 人家说的是国字脸
<hamo> leeeee: 不只是身高啦...身材也很壮...
<jackness> 发给我吧
<alvin_rxg> 壮的好，可以帮你打架
<jackness> 我收了
<cherrot> leeeee: 哦哟 好久不见
<jackness> leeeee: 发给我
<leeeee> == 真的不壮啊。。。
<leeeee> 身材好
<cherrot> leeeee: 发来鉴定一下
<leeeee> http://weibo.com/p/1005051738986964/album?from=page_100505&mod=TAB#place
<cherrot> hamo: 你自己都虚胖成那样了 还嫌人状
<hamo> leeeee:发能显示身材的照片出来
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/67a6d5d4jw1e4d9z2bfbwj20xc18gduu.jpg
<hamo> leeeee: 微信上有照片么？
<alvin_rxg> 这个照片可以看出来身材吧
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 你觉得不壮？
<hamo> leeeee: 身材好可不仅仅是胸大啊...妹纸
<alvin_rxg> hamo: 我不喜欢弱不禁风的…
<jackness> http://photo.weibo.com/1738986964/wbphotos/large/mid/3547550374010020/pid/67a6d5d4gw1e1z3mdeb13j
<jackness> 我喜欢这张
<^k^> jackness: ⇪ 微博-随时随地发现新鲜事
<jackness> 发给我啊
<leeeee> 细腰
<leeeee> 长腿
<leeeee> 还不叫好？
<alvin_rxg> leeeee: 快上裸照
<alvin_rxg> 不然没说服力
<jackness> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 果照被我删了
<hamo> leeeee: 求能看出细腰的照片...当然果照最好
<archl> hamo:  毫毛
<hamo> archl:...
<archl> leeeee:  联系上了，你给 nyfair 她电话么？
<leeeee> http://photo.weibo.com/1738986964/talbum/detail/photo_id/3739590376835453#3517108103163675
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 沈西西的照片 - 微相册
<jackness> 上果照
<archl> hamo: 看裸照就要看漂亮的呀。
<leeeee> 没给啊
<leeeee> 那个兔子，你昨天说什么了
<leeeee> 她说你吓死人
<archl> hamo 床罩给你看了呀
<leeeee> 我先检查作业  等会说
<hamo> ...
<jackness> 这个照片不错
<archl> leeeee:  我的那个头像就是吓人的么
<jackness> 身材不错
<archl> imtxc: 发现即使是老相机，手动起来还是可以的呀。 08年初的CCD机器，手动拍摄特定情况下画质还是像模像样的。
<leeeee> 176左右  就好了
<archl> leeeee: 毛病。
<leeeee> 兔子你微信多少来着
<hamo> leeeee: 这妹纸是在征婚？
<leeeee> 哈哈 差不多吧
<archl> hamo:  我没戏，你长高10公分就行了
<hamo> archl:太壮了...
<hamo> leeeee: 体重多少？
<archl> hamo: 和你一起出个壮士
<alvin_rxg> 目测 55 公斤
<archl> alvin_rxg: 怎么可能，至少 58公斤
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我才62公斤。
<archl> leeeee: 长得有些类似我舅妈 ~
<alvin_rxg> archl: 那很可能是 60公斤
<leeeee> 我不清楚
<leeeee> 体重
<leeeee> 我可以问
<archl> leeeee: 你多重？
<leeeee> 我吗？最近没称  不过已经快拉响警报了
<alvin_rxg> 176cm, 60kg bmi 才 20
<hamo> leeeee: 你微博呢？
<archl> leeeee:  估计你也不到55
<hamo> leeeee: 帐号发来
<archl> 体重现在都不是秘密了，以前女孩子还不问体重
<hamo> archl: 这妹子最少60kg了
<leeeee> 我不发微博啊
<archl> hamo: 不知道她高度呀
<leeeee> 我很壮的
<hamo> leeeee: 那你有威信么？
<leeeee> 我没威信。。
<hamo> leeeee: 微信和微薄都没有？
<hamo> leeeee: 谁信...
<hamo> alvin_rxg: archl 你们信么？
<yunfan> leeeee: 把你照片发出来看看  你是学法律的对吧
<alvin_rxg> 威信…… 微信？
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 对，微信
<archl> yunfan: 。。。你要问多少次，她每次都发，累死了。
<leeeee> 哦 我有
<yunfan> archl: 那你发给我看看?
<archl> hamo: 。。。威信你丫有么？
<hamo> archl: 必须有啊
<archl> yunfan:留家里了。
<archl> hamo:  你在哪里有微信，蛤蟆？
<yunfan> archl: 那不是等于没说嘛
<hamo> archl: 我手机上有微信啊
<leeeee> 你早就说过我不好看了啊  发个屁啊
<archl> yunfan: 你奶奶的，查 irc 记录几个月前发了好多次
<leeeee> 我可以发别人的
<hamo> leeeee:那就再发几个女同学的照片吧
<archl> hamo:  我说的是 “威信”  - 别换字
<yunfan> leeeee: 不好看也可以看看  主要是我现在对法律专业有兴趣
<hamo> 1414491882 <archl> hamo:  你在哪里有微信，蛤蟆？
<leeeee> 法律专业有啥兴趣  我学渣
<archl> 。
<archl> hamo:  壕，你胜利了
<hamo> leeeee: 法律专业 妹子多啊...多发几个照片
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sceIBcCyAABp_nFnZLoAALrVgM_9KUAAGoW581.jpg 主人不给吃鱼
<leeeee> http://photo.weibo.com/1271024713/photos/detail/photo_id/3496468543584887
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 嘭嘭虎的照片 - 微相册
<hamo> leeeee: 这个不错
<leeeee> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68722180jw1efo4y5xi0yj20xc18gn7g.jpg
<leeeee> 你说不错的也是176
<archl> leeeee: 看到你了
<leeeee> 只不过这个化妆了
<hamo> leeeee:最后面这个更不错
<yunfan> 你怎么改nick了  leeeee
<leeeee> 这三个是我本科室友
<leeeee> 都是单身
<yunfan> leeeee: 主要是法律专业是难得的文科讲逻辑的专业
<archl> 唉。。。从小到大那么多美女为啥我就没看上过呢。
<leeeee> 你们自己去勾搭吧
<yunfan> 然后讲逻辑的女性实在是太少了
 * archl 都觉得最多是朋友
<hamo> leeeee: 这个明显不壮.. http://photo.weibo.com/1271024713/talbum/detail/photo_id/3459833090986515
<yunfan> archl: 是炮友就好
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 嘭嘭虎的照片 - 微相册
<hamo> <archl> 唉。。。从小到大那么多美女为啥我就没看, 上过呢。
<leeeee> 对  她很瘦
<archl> yunfan:  不是很在意呀。和比较喜欢的人在一起，挺好，但是离开也不难受。 cc hamo
<yunfan> leeeee: 东北的？
<archl> Freebuilder:  黑人你来了
<jackness> 我靠，又是美女啊
<jackness> 太掉了
<alvin_rxg> 我要前面的
<hamo> leeeee:
<hamo> http://photo.weibo.com/1271024713/talbum/detail/photo_id/3459833090986515#3449706686529778
<archl> hamo: 毫毛，赶紧找孙悟空变呀
<hamo> leeeee: 这个有你吧
 * hamo 后面这个不错
<yunfan>  http://photo.weibo.com/1271024713/photos/detail/photo_id/3496468543584887  这张还行啊 其他几张怎么都胖？
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 嘭嘭虎的照片 - 微相册
<Freebuilder> archl, 我很黑吗？
<yunfan> 难道这张是修过的？
<yunfan> leeeee: 你给的是假账户吧 这个相册里居然还有使用亲宝宝应用的微博 难道你都有娃娃了
<archl> Freebuilder:  身份比较隐秘就是黑呀
<Freebuilder> 这妹子是谁？眼熟。
<hamo> leeeee: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68722180jw1efo4y5xi0yj20xc18gn7g.jpg
<hamo> leeeee: 这妹纸微薄多少？
<archl> hamo: 广东妹子 19岁，漂亮身材好， 173 需要介绍么~
<hamo> archl: 照片拿来
<hamo> archl: 无图无真相
<archl> hamo: 靠。算了。微信很难给你呀
<archl> hamo:  嗯。像谁呢。反正不像我。
<hamo> archl: 19岁的合适你啊
<alvin_rxg> 才19啊。果然适合 archl
<yunfan> hamo: archl 你们这些人 都被他耍了嘛 还好我多长个心眼
<archl> hamo alvin_rxg  别搞笑了。。。
<archl> yunfan: 被谁耍了？
<Freebuilder> 並木優果然漂亮
<archl> hamo: 上次去北京认识的那个妹子现在单身，不漂亮但是可爱
<yunfan> 算了  你们自己继续当猴去  我去cs
<hamo> archl:照片
<archl> hamo: 说错了，前一次。
<hamo> archl:下次介绍妹纸果断带照片
<archl> hamo: 都说不漂亮了
<hamo> archl:我看多可爱不行啊
<archl> hamo:  http://weibo.com/u/2201516613
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<archl> hamo: 可爱不是单样子的
<hamo> archl:照片太少了...
<hamo> leeeee: 别跑啊...等着你发微薄呢
<archl> hamo:  自己要去
<archl> hamo: 突然想到，你被人踹了呀
<hamo> archl: http://photo.weibo.com/2201516613/wbphotos/large/mid/3637746423854389/pid/83387a45jw1e9yud650acj20c80c8myx
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 微博-随时随地发现新鲜事
<hamo> archl: 这照片像单身的样子 么？
<archl> hamo:   情况我比你清楚好吧
<leeeee> 刚断了
<leeeee> 这俩人有夫妻相
<alvin_rxg> hamo: 脸蛋不错
<archl> hamo的脸蛋确实不错，可以揉捻
<leeeee> 照片中有黑毛哥？
<hamo> leeeee:别打差，http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68722180jw1efo4y5xi0yj20xc18gn7g.jpg
<hamo> leeeee:微博多少啊？
<archl> hamo:  黑毛你。。。
<archl> hamo:  是不是重庆妹子毒舌？
<alvin_rxg> 后边这个是瘦点，但……好么？
<hamo> archl: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68722180jw1efo4y5xi0yj20xc18gn7g.jpg
<archl> hamo:  你的微信？
<hamo> alvin_rxg:后面这个不好看？
<hamo> archl: 啥？
<leeeee> 干什么
<alvin_rxg> hamo: http://www.sizazhi.com/u/1752310144
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ CoNnIe小康妮的微博&私杂志
<archl> hamo: 我看看你的微信
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 厉害啊
<archl> hamo:  2年没见你了
<alvin_rxg> hamo: 不好看，不协调
<hamo> leeeee: 你这同学够牛的啊
<leeeee> 嗯 白富美
<hamo> alvin_rxg:  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68722180jw1edcem945pvj20xc18ggxz.jpg
 * hamo 我也想去读个文科了
<alvin_rxg> hamo: 这个不错
<leeeee> 微信上晒的更多
<leeeee> 刚从迪拜回来
<hamo> leeeee: 单身？
<leeeee> 没听说有男友
<archl> leeeee: 就是一堆男友候补的人吧。
<leeeee> 应该不至于吧
<archl> hamo: 对呀，读文科，你也可以学编程，还是被抢
<hamo> alvin_rxg: archl 土豪们赶紧上啊
<leeeee> 我现在不清楚了
<leeeee> 大学时她就是谈恋爱啊
<archl> hamo: 没意思呢。。。我现在有一个非常关心的，一个觉得很好的。其实不在意了。
<archl> leeeee: 恋爱就是玩
<hamo> archl:赞
<leeeee> ==
 * archl 对玩其实没啥想法
<archl> leeeee:  我没想过谈恋爱的
<archl> leeeee: 有想法和别人在一起就是在一起
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 现在有些女生明明脸长的不错，照相非要从奇奇怪怪的角度
<hamo> alvin_rxg:搞得五官都扭曲了
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵
<archl> hamo:  据说 上45度是流行的。明明不是适合所有人的。
 * archl 喜欢的人侧面更美
<leeeee> ==
<hamo> leeeee: 我说的对不？
<archl> leeeee:  好好玩你的相机
<archl> leeeee: 给我钱吧
<archl> 我穷了
<leeeee> 你说啥了  刚在检查作业
<hamo> leeeee: 当老师了？
<leeeee> 没啊
<hamo> leeeee: 那还检查作业
<hamo> leee
<hamo> leeeee: 助教？
<alvin_rxg> 他弟弟
<leeeee> 我外甥女背书
 * hamo 好吧...
<archl> leeeee 检查作业？不是网上做题么
<leeeee> 不是  四年级  作业挺多的  她爸妈不管最近扔给我
<archl> imtxc:  看八哥 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=465391&p=3111899#p3111899
<^k^> ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> cherrot:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=465391&p=3111899#p3111899 八哥真厉害。。。
<leeeee> 嗨
<leeeee> 迅雷小哥
<leeeee> 我弄丢了你给的账户名和密码
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 首页冒个泡！期待1504.。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465393 首页冒个泡！期待1504.。。。首页冒个泡！期待1504.。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevino — 2014-10-28 19:07
<hoxily> 你在叫我吗？
<leeeee> 对
<hoxily> leeeee: 换百度云盘吧
<hoxily> leeeee: 也支持离线下载
<leeeee> 不懂
<hoxily> leeeee: 这个网址：http://pan.baidu.com/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享
 * archl 都没明白有什么值得下载的东西么？这么多人下载
<archl> 下载毛。。。
<archl> huntxu:   八哥把我的照片改成什么样了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?search_id=newposts
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 一会儿没看，这么多消息
<imtxc> archl: 人改的多漂亮
 * imtxc 休息
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:41
<jackness> 啦啦啦。。。。
<Freebuilder> http://m.cnbeta.com/view_341029.htm
<^k^> Freebuilder: ⇪ 张龙：国产操作系统每天遭受国外3万多次攻击_cnBeta.COM 移动版
<Freebuilder> 看秘笈又遇到问题了，汗！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • desktop和server版本的vi语法不一样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465394 最近公司在公司捣鼓openstack，之前一直装的是server版本，使用vi编辑器，按照网上的vi语法操作慢慢习惯了。 今天新装了一台desktop版本，想用相同的语法操作，却发现之前的语法只有部分一样
<^k^>  ─> ，难道他们之间语法不通用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dong1 — 2014-10-28 20:39
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你小心点，别走火入魔啊
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 看你论坛都快把异形搞出来了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 不怕，因为我是学计算机的
<sennn> 学编程需要很强的抽象能力吗？
<October21> sennn: 世界太复杂了
<sennn> 我想毀滅這個世界
<October21> sennn: 你来自那个星球？
<sennn> 我想削平喜馬拉雅山
<October21> 和地球有什么仇恨？
<sennn> 生命的存在就是个错误
<October21> 你没生命我们就安全了么？可以这样理解吗？
<October21> :)
<sennn> 当你一觉醒来，你会相信这是原本的世界吗？don't so sure
<sennn> don't be so sure........
<archl> October21:  sennn  的世界我不懂，他缺失了太多
<archl> October21: 所以我把sennn 放在地缝里了。看不到天
<sennn> 视觉只会蒙蔽我们的判断
<jusss> onlylove: 我刚刚在在服务里停了一堆服务，现在开机发现桌面上的文件都没了，默认字体全变成宋体了
<jusss> onlylove: 这次2b了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，这家伙编程的时候不用眼睛，只需要在大脑里演算一遍，然后说出来给客户听
<jusss> onlylove: 因为停的比较多，也忘了都挺了那些服务
<sennn> 视觉 触觉 嗅觉 等对于大脑只是电信号而已。。。。
<sennn> 我们无从知道真实的世界
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 你明天可以去跳楼了。死了之后你可以灵魂出窍，然后你就可以从另一个视角接触真实的世界了。
<sennn> 非也非也
<October21> 包不同……
<sennn> 这是哲学讨论的范畴
<hoxily> jusss: 桌面上的文件怎么会没了？
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 真以为这点故弄玄虚的东西是哲学啦？
<alvin_rxg> 真付钱
<alvin_rxg> *肤浅
<sennn> 随你怎么说，
<croner> 哈喽
<croner> ^ω^
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 来打我呀
<croner> 给你一拳，嘭
<jusss> hoxily: 在c:\user\jusss\desktop\里都有，但是桌面上就不显示，因为我不知道错误停了某个服务
<croner> 有没有玩CyanogenMod的？
<sennn> 人死后意识不会消失，而会转化，是根据宇宙守恒定理得出的
<croner> 死了还有个屁的意识
<alvin_rxg> 火葬场欢迎你
<hoxily> jusss: 右键菜单->查看->显示桌面图标打上勾
<hoxily> jusss: 是不是右键菜单也没有了？
<sennn> 人总归一死，不必着急
<alvin_rxg> 我很着急
<croner> sennn...
<croner> 急也没用
<sennn> 说到点子上了
<jusss> hoxily: 显示着呢
<sennn> 无知既是力量
<croner> 对
<alvin_rxg> 哟，哲学的范畴里啥时候开始推崇无知啦？
<croner> 所以，先哲说了，最大的智慧就是自知自己无知
<SimonKing> 怎么才能上google啊？
<sennn> vpn
<SimonKing> 要付费的是吧
<croner> 免费
<sennn> vpnbook 免费
<alvin_rxg> gae
<SimonKing> linux的吗？
<sennn> 全平台
<croner> 嗯
<SimonKing> 哦 我找找看 谢谢哈
<croner> 不客气
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 赶紧把 sennn 那货ban掉
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 没事，胡正那样的家伙我动能容忍
<croner> 最贵的上google的办法就是造反
<SimonKing> 会死人的
<alvin_rxg> croner: 不划算，还不如出国呢
<croner> 最贵嘛
<SimonKing> 我心依然是中国新
<SimonKing> 心
<sennn> onlylove, 什么意思？
<croner> 那就用红杏出墙来
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 他和胡正是一回事么
<sennn> 我愛中國但不爱中国
<croner> 一个中国
<SimonKing> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 哦，那可能是和 c 什么什么的经常讲道学的差不多吧
<sennn> onlylove, 你什麼意思？
<croner> 道学的精神是什么？
<onlylove> sennn: 字面意思，你小学老师没教你？我不会掉书袋
<sennn> onlylove, 富有攻擊性
<gebjgd> 蛋疼？
<sennn> 我不生氣，真的
<onlylove> sennn: 富有攻击性的是你把
<maplebeats> 啥东西
<maplebeats> 你们干啥了
<croner> 辩论
<onlylove> sennn: 你喊文革口号那茬我还记得
<maplebeats> 辩论啥
<maplebeats> 都是共产党的错
<croner> 文革啥口号？
<onlylove> sennn: 得多无知才会在现在还喊文革口号
<sennn> onlylove, 我沒經歷文革
<onlylove> maplebeats: 和共党没关系 cc croner
<croner> 哦
<onlylove> sennn: 你没经历，所以就可以喊咯？童言无忌？还是无知者无罪？
<croner> 俺研究过文革史
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我还以为这句话能万能呢，不知道你们在说啥
<sennn> onlylove, 隨你去吧
<maplebeats> croner: 哪儿看的？youtube么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没，我看一人犯羊角风了
<croner> 都是看得史料，图书馆的
<maplebeats> 反正老毛
<maplebeats> 不会搞经济对了
<croner> 左右对文革史的叙述差异很大
<alvin_rxg> 我咋觉得是老毛手下的人把老毛给架空了呢？
<maplebeats> 555555555，map完成了，reduce卡住了
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 不会吧，就一老头子没啥架不架空的吧
<maplebeats> 老糊涂很正常吧
<croner> 毛跟他的战友们关系很复杂
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 所以他知道的情况跟手下知道的情况是不一样的。
<SimonKing> 那个vpnbook要复制代码编译？
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 当老大不都那样
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 所以自己要有眼光哎
<sennn> 當一個人成爲神了，就沒救了
<croner> 毛跟他的手下所追求的目标是不同的
<sennn> SimonKing, 不用
<SimonKing> 有没有地址啊 发一个
<croner> 神是不需要民主的
<sennn> 有，但不能發
<SimonKing> 哦
<croner> 民主的前提是无知
<SimonKing> 那我在找找把
<croner> 毛追求的目标是乌托邦
<SimonKing> 民主怎么和无知扯上关系了
<onlylove> 你们就别瞎操心了
<onlylove> 等你们坐到那个位置上就知道该怎么办了
<sennn> 太平天國追求的也是烏托邦
<onlylove> 内讧起来的乌托邦……呵呵
<jusss> 我刚刚好像把user profile service给停了，所以桌面上啥也没有了 cc hoxily
<maplebeats> WOW
<maplebeats> ubuntu14.10发布了？
<sennn> 是的
<maplebeats> 虽然和我没关系，不过还是得恭喜一下
<SimonKing> vpnbook我怎么没找到软件 不用软件的吗？
<sennn> 不用
<onlylove> jusss: 你乱停啥
<SimonKing> 怎么用啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我下周又调整工作岗位 cc happyaron
<sennn> 自己研究
<SimonKing> .。。
<sennn> 可以負責任的告訴你 tor hotspotshield 等全被封殺乾淨了！
<jusss> happyaron: 蓉蓉，我的鼠标买了吗
<jusss> happyaron: 好期待呀
<archl> onlylove: 终于离开北京了吗？恭喜
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件安装遇到依赖问题，求解答丫！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465397 我想在ubuntu 12.10 安装google-chrome-stable-i386的版本，但是它依赖libnss3:i386这个软件，由于我系统上原有的libnss3是64位的版本，所以我的安装失败了，提示以下错误： asus@asus-N43JM:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -
<^k^>  ─> i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb Selecting previously unselected package google-chrome-stable. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前 …
<maplebeats> 哎，linux的依赖问题永远是个痛
<sennn> 這個痛尚可忍受
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件安装遇到依赖问题，求解答丫！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465398 我想在ubuntu 12.10 安装google-chrome-stable-i386的版本，但是它依赖libnss3:i386这个软件，由于我系统上原有的libnss3是64位的版本，所以我的安装失败了，提示以下错误： asus@asus-N43JM:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -
<^k^>  ─> i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb Selecting previously unselected package google-chrome-stable. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件安装遇到依赖问题，求解答丫！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465400 我想在ubuntu 12.10 安装google-chrome-stable-i386的版本，但是它依赖libnss3:i386这个软件，由于我系统上原有的libnss3是64位的版本，所以我的安装失败了，提示以下错误： asus@asus-N43JM:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -
<^k^>  ─> i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb Selecting previously unselected package google-chrome-stable. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前 …
<onlylove> maplebeats: 正好从整体上全面看问题嘛
<maplebeats> sennn: 我可忍受不了，每天花1分钟在依赖上，一年就是356分钟
<maplebeats> 356分钟可以看20集动漫了
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<SimonKing> 那个vpn是用pptp client吗？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我觉得没啥意义，真心的
<maplebeats> 遇见多了就觉得蛋疼了
<maplebeats> 特别是生产环境
<sennn> 生產環境 商業環境 還是得 windows
<maplebeats> unity7为什么还活着
<maplebeats> 还在它身上浪费时间搞毛线
<maplebeats> sennn: 成本太高
<sennn> 沒辦法！
<maplebeats> 其实linux，有个两到三家发行版独大就行了，而且大致架构一致
<maplebeats> 就比较安逸了
<sennn> 但現實很骨感
<maplebeats> mac虽然烂，但是还是比较方便
<maplebeats> 封装得不错
<alvin_rxg> deb 一家， rpm 一家， pkg.tar.xz 一家……
<maplebeats> 其实我就觉得arch做得比较好，pacman相对普通用户，感觉体验明显要好些
<archl> maplebeats:  麦胚没有好玩的么
<maplebeats> deb/rpm简直反人类，特别是deb
<maplebeats> archl: 有个妹纸约我去攀岩，我已经答应了
<alvin_rxg> pacman -Rns bla
<archl> maplebeats:  好玩呃。我去拍照呀，我期待能拍到你掉下来的瞬间
<maplebeats> archl: 掉下来砸死你
<onlylove> maplebeats: 两道三家独大，redhat suse debian
<archl> maplebeats:  不会的，我一定稳稳接住你
<maplebeats> archl: 掉你头上怎么接- -
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件安装遇到依赖问题，求解答丫！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465401 我想在ubuntu 12.10 安装google-chrome-stable-i386的版本，但是它依赖libnss3:i386这个软件，由于我系统上原有的libnss3是64位的版本，所以我的安装失败了，提示以下错误： asus@asus-N43JM:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -
<^k^>  ─> i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb Selecting previously unselected package google-chrome-stable. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前 …
<onlylove> maplebeats: 严格点说，suse还是派生的，实际上是 redhat debian slackware
<archl> maplebeats: 我有接2米摔下来的人的经验
<onlylove> archl: 谁说我要离开北京，工作岗位调整可以是内部调整
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: gentoo, archlinux 这俩有点独特的怎么分类？ slackware ？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哎，黑
<archl> maplebeats:  终于有妹子觉得你好玩了？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 人说大头，gentoo这样的元发行版，小众
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: gentoo分为神经病，arch分为精神病
<onlylove> maplebeats: 好顶赞
<sennn> gentoo對於一般用戶過於變態
<onlylove> gentoo还变态？
<archl> 已经完了。
<alvin_rxg> lfs
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 求不提……那个编译实在太痛苦，特别是gcc
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 当年不懂事，人说啥我做啥，然后gcc make check……
<alvin_rxg> 反正我没折腾过 :D
<jusss> 那win7 win8 win10呢、
<jusss> maplebeats: win7算什么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我错误安装了一个华尔街英语的3D游戏软件，现在呈现乱码。请大神教我如何卸载啊！！！在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465402 我错误安装了一个华尔街英语的3D游戏软件，现在呈现乱码。请大神教我如何卸载啊！！！在线等。。。 源代码如下： ro
<^k^>  ─> ot@ubuntu:/home/jackness/Downloads# ./WSE_MS0.01_101109.EXE bash: ./WSE_MS0.01_101109.EXE: Permission denied root@ubuntu:/home/jackness/Downl …
<alvin_rxg> 英语是乱码？……………………
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信确实好吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个是我实测的啊!
<freeflying> iMadper: 偏远地区呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 我搬家之后, 别的都没信号, 电信不仅有信号, 还能打游戏啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 那我考虑去搞个电信号了
<iMadper> freeflying: 明智
<freeflying> iMadper: 北京电信现在有啥优惠不
<iMadper> freeflying: 这就不知道了....
<freeflying> iMadper: 可惜没啥靠谱得手机
<onlylove> freeflying: 帝都电信信号杠杠滴
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的iphone啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信以后国外漫游靠谱不
<iMadper> freeflying: 没考虑过, 不知道诶...
<alvin_rxg> tdd fdd ???
<freeflying> iMadper: 又得换号，麻烦
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过应该没问题吧, 国外的iphone都是支持电信的
<alvin_rxg> 你们在说 4G 咩？
<iMadper> freeflying: 既然所有运营商定制的iphone都支持国内电信, 那应该漫游没压力
<jusss> iMadper: 电信的3g和联通的3g那个好？
<maplebeats> 我觉得所谓的用编译提升程序运行效率就是个笑话- -
<jusss> 4g，我这偏远山区，不奢望了
<iMadper> jusss: 一个能连上, 一个连不上, 你说哪个好?
<jusss> iMadper: 连不上的是哪个
<iMadper> jusss: 联通啊
<jusss> 那我下次也换个电信的号，还得换手机，唉
<October21> jusss: 握爪，连3g都没……
<jusss> 移动的客服是真不错
<jusss> October21: 握爪
<October21> 移动哪里好？贵死
<jusss> October21: 客服好
<October21> 网速还慢……
<jusss> 客服好
<October21> jusss: 电信的客服也不错……
<jusss> (defmacro mystuff (n) `(defun runit (m) (if (eq ,n 1) (prog m '客服好) (prog m '客服不好))))
<jusss> (mystuff 1)
<jusss> (runit '移动)
<iMadper> 这个宏毫无意义.
<jusss> 咋没意义了
<jusss> (mystuff 2)
<jusss> (runit '联通)
<onlylove> jusss: 乃不要这样黑联通嘛
<mk3548208> 我这边电信网速不好，联通倒是很快
<jusss> (defmacro mystuff (n) `(defun runit (m) (if (eq ,n 1) (progn (princ m) '客服好)
<jusss> 	(progn (princ m) '客服不好))))
<jusss> (mystuff 1)
<jusss> (runit '移动)
<jusss> (mystuff 2)
<jusss> (runit '联通)
<onlylove> jusss: 小心那个lag bot给你ban了
<kandu> 有意义。这叫抛砖引玉。
<jusss> onlylove: 应该不会，
<onlylove> mk3548208: 电信的优势在于稳
<freeflying> iMadper: iOS如何设置double tap显示app switcher
<mk3548208> onlylove, cdma有天生的优势
<freeflying> iMadper: 默认好像是double click
<iMadper> freeflying: 不会.....
<kandu> 可惜这玉柔光一现，现出一句嘲讽，又缩回去了
<jusss> kandu: 大师，我对宏的理解对不对呀
<onlylove> kandu: 你确定那是玉嘛？
<mk3548208> 用联通最头疼的问题这流量是哗啦啦的，电信却相对好点
<kandu> jusss: 你要再多抛抛，引 iMadper 出来展示他的无暇美质么
<onlylove> mk3548208: 哗啦啦不是问题，是哗啦啦的浪费
<iMadper> kandu: 我不会lisp及其方言啊
<iMadper> kandu: 我也不会metaprogramming啊...
<onlylove> kandu: 它山之石可以攻玉，没准 iMadper 就一石头
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我感觉网速越快貌似流量浪费的越厉害
<iMadper> kandu: 大湿, 你这么高水平却总是来嘲讽我, 有失大师风范啊
<onlylove> mk3548208: 是的
<onlylove> iMadper: kandu 的嘲讽水平明显不如我
<iMadper> onlylove: 你比他还湿?
<iMadper> kandu: onlylove: 到底你们俩谁更湿啊?
<mk3548208> onlylove, 1G的流浪还是捉急呀，看来要省点用了
<onlylove> iMadper: kandu 是大湿 我的长项是嘲讽
<SimonKing> MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2] nor EAP-TLS auth are performed.我用那个vpn出现这个是啥意思？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 别省了，1G不够玩的
<iMadper> mk3548208: 一级的流浪确实捉急, 等到6有了大, 输出就高了
<alvin_rxg> rayne ?
<mk3548208> onlylove, 幸好不经常怎么玩，流量还是太贵了，1G要48，明显和网络部匹配呀
<SimonKing> 哎
<mk3548208> onlylove, 现在又4G了，真不知道那些用4G手机的一个月怎么过的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 就那么过啊
<onlylove> mk3548208: 联通仗着自己是WCDMA瞎要钱呗
<mk3548208> onlylove, 貌似移动的流量也不便宜吧
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我觉得联通的流量相对便宜一点。
<onlylove> mk3548208: 作为一个用3G上网两年半的人告诉你，联通最贵
<onlylove> mk3548208: 移动最便宜
<mk3548208> onlylove,你的套餐是什么？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我一个月烧掉大概3G多流量
<jusss> kandu: 大湿，来一个宏，让我参考下
<BBI-094> 土豪！
<mk3548208> onlylove, 可能对比套餐我觉得联通是最便宜的，但是烧流量的话。联通最厉害了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我的54元一个月，300条短信，1G全国流量
<onlylove> mk3548208: 一个月80块的话，联通就1G电信大概3G左右，移动5G
<onlylove> mk3548208: 当然我说的是本地
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我的是全国的
<mk3548208> onlylove, 全国拨打0.2元
<onlylove> mk3548208: 咱俩说的不是一回事
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我说的是数据卡
<mk3548208> onlylove, 的确
<mk3548208> onlylove, 你说的是上网卡？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 是的
<mk3548208> onlylove, 上网卡就不清楚了，貌似比手机卡都贵
<onlylove> mk3548208: 联通无论是流量还是价格，都被电信秒掉，而且唯一的优势速度，还是间歇性抽风
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我没有平板，就不清楚了
<jackness> onlylove: 现在到底哪家的网络质量好啊？
<jusss> onlylove: 当年诺基亚为啥就没出3g的电信手机
<jusss> onlylove: 而且据说这次诺基亚是真死了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 这么说吧，一年移动大概不到400块，一月5G？之前还有15G的，电信一年600，一月3G，联通一年1200，一月1G
<mk3548208> onlylove, 好贵呀
<onlylove> jusss: 没死，做别的去了
<onlylove> jusss: 当年活该雇佣微软员工
<onlylove> jusss: no zuo no die
<jusss> onlylove: 现在诺基亚出安卓了
<jusss> onlylove: nokia x
<onlylove> jusss: 旧闻
<onlylove> jusss: 当年出的时候京东有预定的
<onlylove> jusss: 不过nokia x貌似命运不咋样
<mk3548208> 我觉得出不出安卓都一样
<jusss> http://item.jd.com/1072520.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【诺基亚诺基亚 X】诺基亚（NOKIA）X （黑色）双卡双待手机 WCDMA/GSM【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:499.00
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道会不会继续出，大概可能没有继续了
<jusss> onlylove: 那应该留个纪念
<jusss> kandu: 用宏去生成宏，如果宏里再用递归，会怎么样
<jusss> onlylove: 诺基亚的手机，分辨率渣是一大特点
<jusss> onlylove: x2 4.3' 480x800
<onlylove> jusss: nokia的机器，硬件扎实
<onlylove> jusss: 别看人分辨率渣，可以敲核桃
<jusss> onlylove: 我的zte 4.7' 12**x8**
<jusss> 数字记不住
<onlylove> jusss: 剁手兴
<jusss> onlylove: 除了信号渣到爆，其它很棒
<jusss> onlylove: 最有特点的是屏幕泛黄。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你要知道手机的第一要义是通信，信号渣，要其他的作甚
<jusss> onlylove: 第一次遇到这种屏幕泛黄的手机
<onlylove> jusss: nokia那种才是王道
<onlylove> jusss: 记得变形金刚怎么说的么，诺基亚辐射就是大
<jusss> onlylove: 当年死贵买不起，想买了，却已经死了
<jusss> onlylove: 人生最悲哀的事，莫过于此
<yloves> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 是啊……
<onlylove> jusss: 什么事情都架不住自己作死啊，当年nokia还在的时候，哪里有三星的份
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候IPHONE还没出，那时候大街上的街机是NOKIA
<onlylove> jusss: 后来htc经过短暂的辉煌有掉下来
<jusss> onlylove: htc感觉不好
<jusss> onlylove: 以前也是死贵，现在连zte都完爆htc
<jusss> 国外也是清一色三星 苹果 lg
<jusss> 还有不知道死没死的黑莓
<jusss> 感觉htc就跟诺基亚似的，硬件渣的不行的也敢卖很贵，同等价位的国产货比他们两硬件强的多了
<jusss> 都以为自己是苹果呀
<onlylove> jusss: 不要只看硬件
<jusss> onlylove: 手机不看硬件看啥
<yloves> 硬件再强优化也还是个渣渣
<onlylove> jusss: 看硬件的话，市面上除了神船，别的PC都该死
<yloves> 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我说的是手机
<yloves> 神船渣+1
<onlylove> jusss: 看硬件，你看水果的手机，1G的RAM，然后A8的核心
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道A8什么水平不
<onlylove> jusss: A7就可以和台式机CPU抗衡
<yloves> 有人折腾intel平板的么。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 再看索尼，无非是高通骁龙加大RAM
<jusss> onlylove: 在300块钱就能买4寸电容屏的android手机时，诺基亚还在卖1000多的3存多的电阻屏，而且分辨率还渣
<onlylove> jusss: 要论手机拼硬件，小米，神船
<yloves> 没人往intel平板上装linux？
<jusss> 要我买也选择300的安卓不要1000的诺基亚
<onlylove> jusss: 如果人的续航和信号比你好，卖得贵也无所谓
<jusss> 硬件差距忒大
<jusss> 又不是差一点
<onlylove> jusss: 手机最重要的是续航和信号
<yloves> 被无视了。。。
<onlylove> yloves: 你自己玩吧
<onlylove> yloves: 这边玩x86平板的那个今天没来
<yloves> onlylove: 好吧。。。
<jusss> onlylove: nokia 1110你值得拥有
<onlylove> yloves: 不过你可以研究下智器
<jusss> 太贵
<onlylove> jusss: 我用1110的电池实现过一个月的续航
<yloves> onlylove: 曾经的Q5研究过。。。
<jusss> 好早之前看过智器装ubuntu
<onlylove> jusss: 你现在随便给我找个手机，充满电待机一个月给我看
<yloves> onlylove: 之后的都是直接上android，没啥兴趣，没研究过了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 平板装debian最大问题不是驱动吗？
<yloves> 前几天发现台电的x98系都可以刷bios，能直接启动livecd的哦
<yloves> 不过触摸和otg都没用。。。
<jusss> 平板的硬件都没表标准
<onlylove> jusss: 是
<yloves> 有人把otg搞好俺觉得就可以入手了。。。
<jusss> 硬件没标准，没通用驱动，不开放驱动源码
<yloves> 如果台电开放bios及驱动的话x98系就是神机了！
<jusss> 能不能说平板上装系统的都是买不起触摸屏翻转180度超级本的loser
 * yloves 额，还有一点不懂，台电为嘛不出x98的win8固件而是在论坛发布刷win8的教程
<onlylove> jusss: 不能
<onlylove> yloves: win8要钱
<yloves> jusss: 勉强可以。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 有那么一部分人，就是喜欢玩
<yloves> onlylove: 忘了是说多大的屏免授权费的说。。。
<onlylove> yloves: 小于7
<yloves> jusss: 但是大部分人都是省钱优先。。。
<yloves> 小众产品难得火起来
<onlylove> 你可以看下asus那个x86平板
<yloves> 折腾平板的大部分是loser。。。
<yloves> 因为买不起超级本。。。
<onlylove> 超极本和平板啥关系……
<jusss> 感觉安卓就是个发育不正确的畸形儿
<yloves> （想炫酷，但是没钱，只能在便宜东西上动心思。。。
<onlylove> 你可别忘了，平板是因为ipad火起来的
<yloves> 对啊，买不起ipad，只能买个android平板慰藉一下自己
<onlylove> ipad能让你随便刷？
<onlylove> 傻不傻
<jusss> yloves: 2000块钱的神船笔记本，你值得拥有
<onlylove> 买个android平板各种随便刷
<yloves> 然后win8平板出来了就可以和超级本比比（虽然依然差得远。。。
<onlylove> 对于动手一族来说，ipad才废
<yloves> jusss: 不要给我提神船！
<yloves> onlylove: 动手一族永远是少数。。。
<onlylove> yloves: 船的超级本也是超极本
<onlylove> yloves: 不要看不起船
<yloves> onlylove: 不要用少数来说事儿。。。
<onlylove> yloves: 联想u310也不贵
<yloves> onlylove: 被神船伤了，所以别提，真心不想喷神船
<yloves> onlylove: 乃已经把俺归为loser一族了么。，。。
<onlylove> yloves: 这频道除了 roylez 是温拿，剩下的都卢瑟
<yloves> onlylove: 。。。
<yloves> roylez: 发福利来啊～～～
<yloves> test
<^k^> yloves:点点点.  23:34
 * yloves 睡觉～～～
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-29
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Windows10引入一个Linux风格的包管理框架OneGet http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465405 上周，微软发布了Windows10的最新版本 – Build 9860，这也使我们看到Windows 10更多新功能，像是原生支持mkv视频文件，当然还有这里要介绍的全新包管理框架 - OneGet。OneGet不完全是新东西，微软
<^k^>  ─> 在今年四月第一次详细介绍了OneGet。但在当时，这是一项可选功能，用于Windows8.1，并与Windows Management Frame …
 * slucx 早
<jackness1> 早啊
<tenzu> yo
<jackness1> tenzu: 帮我看看我itunes兼容性问题啊
<tenzu> jackness1: windows和mac里没有兼容性
<jackness1> tenzu: 我是ubuntu14.04啊
<tenzu> jackness1: 换系统吧
<archl> 今天早上拍摄无数，每一张满意的哈
<sjd_zeus> bbc.com被和谐了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: BBC - Homepage (@ bbc.com)
<jackness1> tenzu: 换什么系统
<tenzu> jackness1: 当然换mac了
<jackness1> tenzu: 没钱
<archl> sjd_zeus: 从来都不能去吧
<sjd_zeus> 用hosts也不能去，悲剧了
<sjd_zeus> 非得翻墙不可呀
<archl> tenzu:  疼疼我干什么呢
<archl> tenzu:  告诉我意义是不是人类赋予的？
<tenzu> archl: 你去挣钱呗
<archl> tenzu: 没意思。
<archl> tenzu: 不觉得有钱有什么用
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽早
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<archl> roylez tenzu  前天看到一词汇：凤凰男，两位都是么 ...
<tenzu> archl: 富二代你好
<archl> tenzu:  去。
<roylez> archl: 富二代你早
<archl> roylez: 赶紧去挖坑去。高工资
<archl> imtxc:  四海一家也就 125元呢。
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<slucx> 买的移动硬盘比我本子上的硬盘速度快，lol
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<freeflying_> gfrog: 壕早
<gfrog> freeflying_: 叔儿，莫臊我
<imtxc> freeflying_: 首壕早
<freeflying_> imtxc: 壕早
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 在百度贴吧看到说deepin垃圾的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465408 deepin垃圾.jpg 喜闻乐见真实的声音。 贴图中有网址，事先声明，我不认识图片中发帖的会员也和它完全没有任何的关系，只是看到有意义的评价的就抓图留念的。 deepin的用户原本极少，好不容易忽
<^k^>  ─> 悠到菜鸟来用，还被发现了不好用，唉，还是做盗版deepin来钱快 ——我还经常看到盗版deepin windows的更新， …
<freeflying_> gfrog: imtxc 推荐个电脑包
<gfrog> freeflying_: tumi啊
<freeflying_> 买不起啊
<gfrog> freeflying_: 哦，对了 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00DNTR7JM/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_9812_fefd480e?smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=center-new-2&pf_rd_r=1Z2KG0NRVQ7RMS9XZ74M&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=185579812 这个不错呢
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Osprey 中性 Momentum 动量 348061-7191507921999 电脑包 橙色 OS 30L: 亚马逊中国: 运动户外休闲 价格:￥ 960.00
<gfrog> freeflying_: 今天z秒杀，这价格一般般
<gfrog> freeflying_: 我抢到一个，正纠结买不买呢
<freeflying_>  gfrog 900多，太贵了
<gfrog> freeflying_: 649撒
<freeflying_> gfrog: 分割感觉不好啊
<gfrog> freeflying_: 这个是骑行电脑包，有地方夹头盔
<gfrog> freeflying_: 就是我正用的
<gfrog> freeflying_: 你没需求的话还是选tumi吧
<freeflying_> gfrog: 北京没法骑车去上班
<freeflying_> iMadper: 壕早
<iMadper> freeflying_: 折杀我了啊
<iMadper> freeflying_: 买了把微软人体工学4000键盘
<freeflying_> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> freeflying_: 很赞, 手腕终于不用弯着了
<slucx> iMadper: 赞
<freeflying_> gfrog: 这玩意不适合出差
<slucx> freeflying_ 出差都北瑞士军刀的
<gfrog> freeflying_: tumi？
<imtxc> iMadper: 好键盘啊
<slucx> iMadper: 上图
<iMadper> slucx: 自己搜`
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂, 好键盘
<iMadper> freeflying_: 你买tumi的拉杆箱了都?
<iMadper> 给土豪们跪了1
<iMadper> imtxc: 这键盘设计真壕
<gfrog> iMadper: tumi箱子很贵嘛？
<freeflying_> iMadper: 显然没啊，基蛙入了
<iMadper> imtxc: 无声键盘, 但是空格声音大
<slucx> 长的很个性
<imtxc> iMadper: 我还是喜欢青轴
<gfrog> freeflying_: 我木有tumi箱子，现在正酝酿美旅呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 贵啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥型号？
<slucx> 300+块对你来说还不容易
<iMadper> gfrog: 美旅还不如找个呆湾牌子呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 人体工学4000
<gfrog> iMadper: 这么搓？
<iMadper> gfrog: 美旅特别差已经是公认的了吧?
<iMadper> gfrog: 你出差这么多, 买个好点儿的应该, 不然半路轮子坏了找谁说理去...
<gfrog> iMadper: 那delsey呢？
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货真难看
<iMadper> gfrog: 大使啊, 我三百多买了一个, 去了美帝一趟, 回来惨不忍睹
<gfrog> iMadper: 我出差很少好吧，猴总才是整体出差
<gfrog> iMadper: 我出差很少好吧，猴总才是整天出差
<iMadper> gfrog: 反正肯定比我多
<iMadper> gfrog: freeflying这样的, 买日默瓦妥妥的
<gfrog> iMadper: 买的啥型号？ 我躲远点
<iMadper> gfrog: 大使本来也是低端货来的啊... 整体就这样
<iMadper> gfrog: 上次给妹子买了个呆湾牌子, 忘了叫啥了, 挺好的
<iMadper> gfrog: 你可以考虑外交官
<gfrog> iMadper: 这个已经被我折腾了三四次了，次次托运，目前妥妥的 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00J532W3G
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Delsey 法国大使 HELIUM AERO 55CM 4W EX TR CASE 中性 拉杆箱 40007680111 灰色 20寸: 亚马逊中国: 皮具箱包 价格:￥ 99.00
<iMadper> gfrog: ä»·æ ¼99?????
<iMadper> gfrog: 这个比我的那个明明贵啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道小k啥情况
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 我那个外壳磨损非常严重
<iMadper> gfrog: 你这个比我的高档不少啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 要不你也来个日默瓦吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 这键盘聊irc很爽啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 我这个也300多买的，z秒杀
<iMadper> imtxc: 可是一个无声键盘, 空格声音为啥这么大
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞, 值
<gfrog> iMadper: 磨箱子倒是真的，说起来，我马上收套拉杆箱贴纸去……
<iMadper> gfrog: http://detail.tmall.hk/hk/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.PgjusI&id=38531699004&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ RIMOWA/日默瓦 TOPAS铝镁合金拉杆箱旅行登机行李专柜正品 932.52-tmall.hk天猫国际
<gfrog> iMadper: 艹，一个箱子1k？
<iMadper> gfrog: 才1k? 1k的箱子我能给候总推荐???
<gfrog> iMadper: 哦，我还有个迪卡侬的60L箱子，布面，一次就开线了。
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> 出差壕们
<iMadper> gfrog: 60l太过分了
<freeflying_> gfrog: 我差不多10年前买的一个国产的皇冠，500多，跟着我至少飞了40w公里，到现在一点没坏
<iMadper> gfrog: 60l啊, 还好. 想错单位了
<gfrog> iMadper: 就比20寸箱子大一点点
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂, 我想成60寸了...
<gfrog> iMadper: 那是集装箱
<gfrog> freeflying_: 10年前的质量，现在没法比啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 一般背包才说L啊, 箱子都说寸...
<freeflying_> iMadper: 我只能买得起便宜货啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 那个箱子确实有背带，可以背
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂...
<gfrog> iMadper: binli 同款
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... 那我可能见过
 * iMadper 我去, 不行, 这键盘太舒服了
<gfrog> iMadper: 一次就碎了……
<leeeee> 最近有人要从日本买东西么
<iMadper> gfrog: binli那个可能还健在
<gfrog> iMadper: 你嫁给他吧
<iMadper> gfrog: ..... ......
<iMadper> leeeee: 想买个笔记本, 不过还不确定呢
<leeeee> 你能帮我看个东西么
<leeeee> 我也不懂日文额。。
<iMadper> leeeee: 我也不懂
<leeeee> ==  那你怎么买啊
<freeflying_> gfrog: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1157709-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying_: ⇪ 晒个坛子里还没有发过的Briggs&Riley拉杆箱，终身无条件质保 - 败家Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<iMadper> leeeee: 找个英文的买啊
<freeflying_> gfrog: 最近日淘不
<iMadper> chh真是败家有一套
<leeeee> 我找下那个东西
<leeeee> 懂的帮我看看
<gfrog> freeflying_: 正在淘，有一单在去转运的路上
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求朋友看看这是什么问题，显卡驱动已装上nvidia官网驱动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465410 今天开机死了，刚进入登录界面就卡机了，不知道什么情况。下面是出错日志： 10902 Oct 29 10:19:08 freestyle4568 kernel: [ 26.698180] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X 10903 Oct 29 10:19:0
<^k^>  ─> 9 freestyle4568 kernel: [ 27.738967] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console 10904 Oct 29 10:19:09 freestyle4568 …
<iMadper> wangli: 首席又不来?
<wangli> iMadper, 在愣神
<iMadper> wangli: 贵组真好啊
<imtxc> iMadper: chh 上的那些人，不是败家吧？ 他们这只是那零食钱买个玩具呗
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂, 也对.
<wangli> iMadper, 首席升level了你丫不知道？
<leeeee> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.14.sUuJMP&id=41696088521
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 【麦麦堂】预售日本 パックス富士背背佳 矫正带 儿童用-淘宝网 价格:230.00
<leeeee> 这个东西  靠谱么
<leeeee> 去哪里看啊
<iMadper> leeeee: 230块钱能买到的东西, 不值得海涛
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> wangli: 不是已经是大中华区首席了么，还升？
<leeeee> 我是说  能看到日本网站上的评价吗
<gfrog> wangli: 首席升了？
<iMadper> wangli: 你别骗我, 怎么可能这么快就senior了
<leeeee> 淘宝上买的人太少了
<wangli> imtxc, 那只是其中一个头衔  兼其他的也有title的
<gfrog> wangli: iMadper 首席升级了 那qcai放到哪里去啊？
<wangli> iMadper, 不是senior
<iMadper> wangli: 那是啥?
<iMadper> gfrog: 早就不再一个组了
<gfrog> iMadper: 哦，分开了啊
<leeeee> iMadper：怎么找这货的日文或英文网站？
<iMadper> leeeee: 去乐天或者日本亚马逊
<iMadper> leeeee: 乐天有国际站, 亚马逊能选择英文.
<iMadper> wangli: 说啊
<leeeee> 乐天是什么
<wangli> iMadper, associate去掉了
<iMadper> wangli: 那是多早之前的事情了
<iMadper> wangli: 我怎么可能不知道...
<iMadper> wangli: 我知道的肯定比你早吧...
<wangli> iMadper, 上个月
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你用这个ipad客户端好用嘛？
<iMadper> wangli: 你上个月才知道????
<iMadper> wangli: 这可不是上个月的事情啊
<wangli> iMadper, 官方发布在上个月
<wangli> iMadper, mail-list 里面promotion说的
<iMadper> wangli: 官方就是 qiao 和ccui 啊
<iMadper> wangli: 他们早就跟我说了
<wangli> iMadper, 总部那边发布的
<iMadper> wangli: 那没意义, 反正工资早就涨了
<iMadper> wangli: title什么的, 都是小事
<wangli> iMadper, 然
<iMadper> wangli: 如果我过去, 钱给的够, 继续当助理我没问题啊
<wangli> iMadper, 那你赶紧来
<wangli> iMadper, 现在工资各种涨  活各种减少
<wangli> iMadper, 你那些bug 我还给你留着呢
<iMadper> 不去, 贵组不会药我的
<iMadper> 不会咬我的
<iMadper> 不会要我的
<wangli> 现在缺人来分钱
<iMadper> 这是毛线输入法啊!!!
<wangli> 过来帮忙分啊
<gfrog> wangli: 贵帽涨工资了？ 球带走！
<iMadper> gfrog: 涨了也不够你工资的1/%
<iMadper> .. 这个/怎么出来的..
<iMadper> 手抖
<jackness1> 你们都多少工资一个月的啊？
<jackness1> 我都没工资的
<imtxc> iMadper: 你就不要掩饰了
<gfrog> iMadper: 卧槽，帽帽工资还没到最低保障线嘛？
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 明明是你的键盘不好用！
<iMadper> gfrog: 刚到
<imtxc> iMadper: 还怪人输入法、怪手抖
<iMadper> imtxc: 毛线, 我有没打错
<gfrog> iMadper: 刚到青海的保障线？
<iMadper> gfrog: 到北京的保障线了
<iMadper> gfrog: 800一个月? 然后你是80000一个月
<iMadper> gfrog: 1%嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: 鬼信
<wangli> jackness1, 他 iMadper以前在帽帽 是领底保的人
<wangli> jackness, 出去以后就不领取低保了，
<gfrog> iMadper: 箱子磨花的话，你需要这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36299326623
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 全国包邮【旅行箱保护套】拉杆箱收纳袋牛奶丝超弹力行李箱套罩08-淘宝网 价格:38.00 - 78.00
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<iMadper> gfrog: 我一年出去不了一次啊
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> gfrog: 以后直接背包就够了, 不要箱子了
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵组过几天不是还要taipei么？
<gfrog> eexp: e神
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有啊
<iMadper> gfrog: mainstream和hwe不同的. hwe才有taipei聚会
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃们就是米国聚会呗？
<eexp> gfrog: 噶嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 我们没有聚会
<eexp> iMadper: 昨天找你。nnnd 你不在。
<iMadper> eexp: 后来我给你回了, 你没理我啊
<eexp> 。
<iMadper> eexp: 啥事?
<eexp> 现在没事了
<iMadper> 昂
<roylez> eexp: 扎伊
<jackness> wangli, 他一万多一个月的
<eexp> roylez: 乐乐。你找到lp了？
<jackness> wangli, 怎么会领低保
<iMadper> roylez: 乐乐, 你找到launchpad了?
<wangli> jackness, 你问他自个
<iMadper> jackness: 低保是给有钱人准备的
<jackness> iMadper, 你原来是领低保的啊？
<wangli> jackness, 都是土豪领底保   你难道不知道
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 打开文件夹 “无法显示这一位置……获取文件XXX.pdf信息出错” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465411 用的是自带的 pdf 阅读器，今天突然发现文件夹下的内容不显示了 Code: :/media/XX/C606DDF706DDE887/Files/document/physics$ ls ls: 无法访问非晶态固体物理学.pdf: 输入/输出错误 331902
<^k^>  ─> 0269.pdf [emuch.net]液态金属的物理性能.pdf Code: :/media/XX/C606DDF706DDE887/Files/document/physics$ evince 非晶态固体物理学 …
<iMadper> jackness: 我怎么可能
<jackness> iMadper, 他说你土豪啊
<iMadper> jackness: 领低保的都是那种手里十套房子, 每年去澳门赌两次的人, 才有资格拿低保.
<iMadper> jackness: 我明显不够资格
<imtxc> 还是搬砖去，土豪们炫富都把 onlylove 吓跑了
<jackness> iMadper, 那叫低保吗 那家土豪啊
<wangli> 好酒没见过onlylove了
<wangli> 蛮想的
<jackness> onlylove人满好的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 发布：14.10在VMWARE 10.0.3中安装后，共享目录不能用的补丁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465414 解压VMWARE-TOOLS，替换 vmware-tools-distrib/lib/modules/source下的vmhgfs.tar，再正常安装，就可以用了 给有需要的朋友 如果你是真机安装，或者WUBI安装，可以忽略 vmhgfs.tar 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 kobecater000 — 2014-10-29 11:13
<leeeee> 扎西  除了你在武汉  还有没有靠谱的在武汉工作的
<leeeee> roylez：问你
<WhiteMoOn> 吃饭
<roylez> leeeee: 木有
<eexp> leeeee: 傻瓜，乐乐去澳洲当主席了
<leeeee> 他不是回来了么
<leeeee> roylez：贵圈只能在帝都混么
<eexp> 啥时候
<leeeee> 你问他吧
<roylez> leeeee: 帝都？谁去那灰坑
<eexp> 难道签证过期，被遣返了
<leeeee> roylez：有在武汉的给介绍下，谢谢
<eexp> roylez: 去帝都，找蛤蟆复合。
<roylez> leeeee: 介绍男朋友给你？
<leeeee> 就当是介绍给我吧
<roylez> leeeee: 我有个硕士快毕业的侄子...
<iMadper> roylez: 你侄子都要硕士毕业了?
<roylez> iMadper: 废话，你都毕业了，我侄子凭什么不能毕业
<leeeee> 我想了半天我在武汉没有同学  哦  我有个已经硕士毕业的侄子
<leeeee> 那你侄子在武汉吗
<iMadper> roylez: 我没硕士啊... 我又不傻, 干嘛读硕士...
<roylez> leeeee: 毕业之后不清楚，没毕业的时候还在
<roylez> iMadper: 你智商不够
<eexp> roylez: 有侄女介绍没。
<leeeee> == 他要去哪  不在家么
<eexp> 批发
<roylez> eexp: 有，太靓了拿不出手
<eexp> 都批发了。总有拿得出手的
<roylez> leeeee: 他自己也不大清楚，还没找到工作呢
<eexp> iMadper: 看了乐乐的照片以后，你不要对他侄女报啥希望了。
<iMadper> eexp: .... ....
<leeeee> ==
<eexp> :D
<leeeee> 我侄女跑去德国了
<eexp> leeeee: 你还有？发个照片看看
<leeeee> 那你侄子不靠谱啊
<roylez> iMadper: 你可以考虑ee家的仔仔，看照片貌似还是挺淑女的 cc tenzu
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神
<iMadper> eexp: 我的键盘上, 有个小的滚轴, 我抓了一下keycode是418和419, 然后我 keycode 419 = Linefeed NoSymbol Linefeed 写了之后没效果
<leeeee> 扎西就没有那种
<leeeee> 准备谈恋爱结婚的么
<iMadper> roylez: ... ... ...
<eexp> 后面哪里这么长？ iMadper
<gfrog> iMadper: 本来这个滚轴是做咩的？
<iMadper> eexp: 我从 keycode 109里面抄的
<eexp> 后面是keymap文件里面的键名
<eexp> gfrog: 啥事情？
<iMadper> gfrog: win下是放大缩小. linux下没被利用
<gfrog> eexp: 渣
<leeeee> roylez：你帮忙看看啊  年龄的话  30以内
<iMadper> eexp: 后面应该是自己设置这个键被按下去是什么反应吧
<roylez> leeeee: 求真相
<eexp> gfrog: 干嘛了。难道是我回复你的那句，你不爽？
<eexp> iMadper: 是啊。就一个映射键名
<iMadper> eexp: 现在只有showkey能捕捉到他, xev不行
<leeeee> 都在武汉  直接见面不就行了
<gfrog> eexp: 我是被 iMadper 和 freeflying 拉着讨论败家，你理解错了
<roylez> leeeee: 先看看吃不吃人
<leeeee> 不用真相了
<eexp> xev不行，说明要先undefine
<leeeee> 我下了先
<eexp> gfrog: 哦。
<iMadper> eexp: 怎么undefine啊
<roylez> ...
<leeeee> 比我还小呢  不吃人
<iMadper> eexp: 你说的好想很有道理的样子
<eexp> =回车
<eexp> 就清除了
<iMadper> eexp: =回车?
<eexp> 在xev
<eexp> ..
<eexp> keycode xxx=
<iMadper> eexp: xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'
<iMadper> eexp: 我直接这么捕获的
<eexp> 管道干嘛。xev直接看，还清楚些吧。
<iMadper> eexp: 太多东西了, 怎么grep到这个键啊
<eexp> 眼睛盯着看。lol
<leeeee> roylez：记得呀  在武汉的女同学还是有几个的  我等等帮你看看
<sennn_> hello
<^k^> sennn_:点点点.  11:36
<eexp> leeeee: 你准备牺牲女同学，然后和乐乐平起平坐？
<iMadper> eexp: 不行.
<iMadper> eexp: 捕获不到
<iMadper> eexp: =回车也不行
<eexp> 不会吧。没反应？那就是被wm过滤掉了。被设置了键值。你没清理掉。
<eexp> 看man吧。继续清理
<iMadper> eexp: 有可能.
<iMadper> eexp: 恩, 好
<leeeee> eexp：什么意思啊  我是让他帮忙介绍  再帮他介绍  因为我认识的都是女的
<iMadper> leeeee: 都是女的, 可以介绍给我.
<eexp> leeeee: 是啊。你给乐乐介绍女同学，然后他和你同辈分了。
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  11:38
<leeeee> 可是不在北京啊
<leeeee> 同辈份怎么了？他不和我同辈份么  都是奔三的人
<eexp> 你也奔3？
<leeeee> 莫非你以为我十几岁？
<leeeee> 太天真了吧？
<eexp> 呸。都奔3的女同学，你介绍给乐乐。
<eexp> 那都是卖不出去的了。
<eexp> 乐乐喜欢18的
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 过了20不奔三？
<leeeee> 18岁出门左拐进高中
<eexp> 那差别大了
<eexp> 22和28。差别巨大
<leeeee> 没什么巨大的  一样找不到男朋友
<leeeee> 不然会介绍来介绍去
<eexp> 那你贴个照片。我给你介绍一个
<leeeee> 我还真没她照片  反正肤白
<leeeee> 骨架小
<leeeee> 个子小
<eexp> 鸵鸵妹子啊。
<leeeee> 挺会穿衣打扮的
<eexp> 158？
<eexp> 小巧玲珑？
<leeeee> 嗯 差不多吧 看起来很小只
<eexp> 必定有帐号啊。有自拍啊
<leeeee> 没啊
<eexp> ，
<leeeee> 她微信真没自拍
<leeeee> 上次一起吃饭也不让拍。。。
<eexp> 这估计乐乐看不上了
<eexp> 乐乐喜欢胖胖的
<leeeee> 我知道扎西喜欢哪种  就是我同学那种丰满型
<eexp> 是啊。
<eexp> 就是蛤蟆那种体型的。
<leeeee> 我就没要给给他介绍我妹
<leeeee> 是要他帮忙看看有没有合适的
<leeeee> 蛤蟆。。。
<iMadper> http://photo.weibo.com/1738986964/wbphotos/large/mid/3633044118134200/pid/67a6d5d4jw1e9jufw90ulj21kw11x4bc  <-  不好看
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 微博-随时随地发现新鲜事
<leeeee>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<leeeee> 要有多好看啊 反正真人挺好的
<leeeee> 不跟你们扯了  白白
<eexp> iMadper: 这谁的照片
<archl> eexp: l5e的闺蜜
<archl> iMadper:  怎么了
<eexp> archl: 你咋知道
<archl> eexp: 。说过了，你不在
<eexp> 这虽然也叫西西，和乐乐有关系，当时肯定不行
<eexp> 最多介绍给罗杰
<eexp> archl: 你收了吧
<archl> eexp: 最多是朋友
<eexp> lol
<archl> eexp:  怎么了？
<archl> eexp:  我可能要求确实多
<gfrog> iMadper: 啥照片啊，我load了半天也没load出来
<archl> palomino|working: 破马
<iMadper> gfrog: l5e要介绍妹子给大家, 那是妹子的照片
<gfrog> iMadper: 看不到，没啥意思
<archl> iMadper:  其实有时候看外表真的不能说明一个人。
<iMadper> archl: 可是我比较肤浅.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你得发 sinaimg.cn 的那个图片链接嘛
<archl> iMadper: 现在我也开始学习不再忽视那些穿着讲究的人了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/67a6d5d4jw1e9jufw90ulj21kw11x4bc.jpg
<imtxc> 恩，这就对了
<archl> imtxc: 没你的事呀。你身高不到173cm -这下线
<imtxc> iMadper: usb 的声卡有便宜又靠谱的推荐么
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的内置声卡坏了?
<imtxc> archl: 跟你啥关系
<archl> 带着到处走
<imtxc> iMadper: 木有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你要usb声卡有毛用
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> qiao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-167245044.34.Nr3yDW&id=25379316244
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本直邮 NEC LaVie X LX850笔记本电脑15.6寸i7-3517U 256SSD-淘宝网 价格:6980.00
 * archl 是一个自贱的人
<qiao> iMadper: 你准备买 ？
<imtxc> qiao: 首席听说又升title 了
<iMadper> qiao: 恩.
<qiao> iMadper: 打算年底买。。
<qiao> iMadper: 先加入购物车了。
<iMadper> qiao: 15.6寸, 1.5千克, i7, 双风扇
<iMadper> qiao: 简直完美
 * archl 想要 haswell
<qiao> iMadper: 15.6 ? 这么大。。
<archl> 要续航+1.5小时
<qiao> iMadper: 还是比较喜欢 14 de
<iMadper> archl: 现在都是bdw了
<archl> iMadper: 续航提升了么
<iMadper> qiao: 这个这么轻啊
<iMadper> archl: 当然了
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，确实很轻。。
<archl> 15寸太小。我想要17寸的。
<iMadper> qiao: 屏幕当然是大的好了, 不然怎么写代码
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 15.6 屏幕还是很有必要的
<qiao> iMadper: 个人喜欢14的。。<--- 本本
<iMadper> qiao: 14的为了便携? 但是只要够轻就够了啊
<iMadper> qiao: 反正你随便一个包都放得下
<sennn> 蘋果本是最好的
<qiao> iMadper: 可能是没有用过15。/16 的。。
<qiao> iMadper: 一直都用的是 14 的。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你没用过这么轻的15寸的  lol~ 这个比你的14寸还轻不少呢
<qiao> iMadper: 确实。。
<iMadper> qiao: 等你remote了, 拿着去找个学校的图书馆里面写代码, 骗周围的学妹妥妥的
<qiao> iMadper: 擦擦。。
 * archl 知道一件事就是，中国之外基本不存在14寸笔记本。。。
<archl> 直观感受中国70%型号是14寸，欧美是10% 左右14寸的感觉。
<iMadper> qiao: 帽帽remote的岗位越来越少了啊
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。最近没太关注过。。
<qiao> iMadper: C+ 不是有么。。
<iMadper> qiao: 昂, 都是要大牛的岗位啊
<qiao> iMadper: 你就是大牛啊 ～～
<iMadper> qiao: 别...
 * qiao 拜 大牛 iMadper 
<iMadper> ...
 * iMadper 被大牛 qiao 给嘲讽了
<kandu> jzp113: 在频道问吧。我又不是码农，问我白问啊
<kandu> jzp113: 这里码农也不多，可能 csdn 什么的更适合
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:52
<imtxc> iMadper: 15.6 要是经常带的话很费劲吧
<jzp113> ??
<jzp113> kandu 什么东西
<jzp113> 哦哦
<jzp113> kandu 刚才在python论坛上面问了
<jzp113> kandu主要是在csdn发帖回复好慢
<kandu> jzp113: python 啊, yunfan 很厉害的。你多拍他马屁，让他帮你嘛
<jzp113> kandu 恩恩 我懂了 谢了
<yunfan> kandu: 不要捧杀我 我只是一般的python程序员
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oBGIZdV4AADJfsSRnvsAALrHgFaMjoAAMmW485.jpg 有范儿的猫
<jusss> roylez: 刚去对面北国超市刷卡买了瓶1块5的矿泉水
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新装14.10 笔记本触摸板不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465415 按照网上说的 sudo modprobe -r psmouse sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps 后可以用触摸板，但每次开电脑都要重新打 网上说的在文件中加命令，就是没成功 cd /etc/modprobe.d sudo vi options 这里都正常，下面的打完后
<iMadper> imtxc: 1.5kg啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会费劲?
<jzp113> 怪了
<jzp113> 我网页怕下来是乱码
<jzp113> 网页爬下来
<iMadper> jzp113: 自己转码
<jzp113> 转哪个?
<jusss> jzp113: html里有写
<iMadper> jusss: 大师说得对.
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> 周末去看大话西游好了
<iMadper> 简直不能再赞
<jzp113> 不行啊
<jzp113> 我转了utf-8了还是显示乱码
<slucx> iMadper: 有工具修改grub.cfg吗？
<iMadper> slucx: 有啊
<slucx> iMadper: 不是改文本啊
<jusss> slucx: update什么的
<slucx> Wed Oct 29 13:40:35 2014
<jusss> 一个脚本貌似
<iMadper> slucx: 我知道.
<slucx> iMadper: 哪个？
<slucx> jusss: 不是那个
<iMadper> 我就是不说
<iMadper> 你能把我怎么样
<iMadper> 哼
<iMadper> ╭(╯^╰)╮
<slucx> iMadper: 祝你键盘用不了几天
<slucx> 明天Ctrl键就弹不起来
<iMadper> slucx: 我键盘能用几天我不知道, 你的系统能不能装好?
<jzp113> 键盘?
<jzp113> 我室友买了个机械键盘 cherry
<jzp113> 天天哒哒哒吵死了
<slucx> iMadper: 系统两年没装过了，现在把他弄到了移动硬盘上，已经可以用了
<iMadper> jzp113: 泼水
<iMadper> jzp113: 机械键盘怕水
<iMadper> 时间过得好快啊
 * slucx 没用过机械的
<gfxmode> 我用的雷蛇非机械键盘。。。机械键盘打字太吵了
<iMadper> gfxmode: alps有无声的轴
<iMadper> gfxmode: 原厂的无钢板的机械键盘声音都不大
<slucx> 我就用过50以内的双飞
<iMadper> slucx: 买个ergo吧
<iMadper> slucx: 保护一下手腕
<slucx> iMadper: 没钱
<gfxmode> @iMadper: 嗯，等这个键盘敲坏了，就换机械的
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 还是青轴的
<iMadper> gfxmode: 机械没必要, 不能提升你打字的舒适度. 我的青轴用了四年了, 没觉得好
<iMadper> slucx: 比ssd重要.
<jzp113> 个文盲不知道买,买个苹果用w7系统
<slucx> iMadper: ssd我不换了，没啥用
<slucx> 我的本子IO操作少
<jzp113> 我那天去陪他买电脑问苹果电脑
<iMadper> jzp113: 买苹果不用win7用啥???
<jzp113> 有个笑话.这个p-r-o咋卖啊
<jzp113> 用ox啊
<slucx> http://detail.zol.com.cn/keyboard/index334222.shtml 这个看着就挺好看的，就是巧克力不知道手感咋样 iMadper
<iMadper> jzp113: ox是啥?
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【罗技K310水洗键盘】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Logitech 罗技K310,水健将罗技键盘报价-ZOL中关村在线 价格: ￥ 145
<tedlz000> 有买苹果用Ubuntu的么？
<O0XX> tedlz000: 何苦
<iMadper> slucx: 买了之后用来垫桌脚?
<iMadper> O0XX: 乃pto了啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 没有,wtf
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞wtf土豪
<slucx> 我在公司用罗技k200，很垃圾
<O0XX> iMadper: 你没收到我发的邮件啊
<jusss> what the fxxx ?
<tedlz000> 话说买苹果用Ubuntu的才是真正的土豪！
<iMadper> O0XX: 没注意啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 对了，你帮我去前台问问有我的EMS或者快递么
<iMadper> O0XX: 行.
<jzp113> os x
<jzp113> 额 对
<jzp113> 这个p-r-o咋卖啊 哪个人笑呆l
<jzp113> 这个p-r-o咋卖啊 哪个人笑呆了
<iMadper> O0XX: 还没
<O0XX> iMadper: 这么快。。。赞
<iMadper> jzp113: osx能比win7好用?
<iMadper> jzp113: 打dota能连11平台?
<slucx> iMadper: 你忽悠我的吧，grub.cfg就能改文本吧？
<iMadper> slucx: 不值一骗
<O0XX> jzp113:  ubuntu能比 os x 好用？
<iMadper> slucx: 我忽悠那是工作, 我忽悠是要收费的.
<iMadper> slucx: 自己搜grubby
<iMadper> O0XX: 微软人体工学4000 好用
<tedlz000> 其实如果Ubuntu能用QQ的话就比OS X好用了。
<O0XX> iMadper: 键盘买到了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 土豪
<iMadper> O0XX: 值. 比你的键盘便宜
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那个不是机械的啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 舒服就够了啊
<jzp113> 额 我不知道
<jzp113> 没用过
<iMadper> O0XX: 机械好在哪儿了?
 * O0XX brb
<jzp113> 哎哎
<jzp113> 咋还是乱码啊
<jzp113> 我用另外一个方法抓就不是乱码
<slucx> iMadper: 你那个键盘外形太招眼
<jzp113> 用python-request就变成乱码了
<iMadper> slucx: 真心舒服
<iMadper> slucx: 手腕不用再弯着了
<iMadper> slucx: 打算把家里的青轴也换成这个
<slucx> iMadper: 身体离桌子远一点也会好一点
<slucx> iMadper: 青轴顺丰到付发给我
<iMadper> slucx: 键盘本身的角度问题, 除非你肩宽很窄
<slucx> iMadper: 青轴顺丰到付发给我
<iMadper> slucx: 天真
<iMadper> slucx: 放盒子里吃灰啊
<slucx> iMadper: 身体远一点可以缓解
<iMadper> slucx: 那样手肘悬空了
<iMadper> slucx: 手腕压力更大, 你自己试试看
<O0XX> iMadper: 青轴顺丰到付发给我
<slucx> iMadper: 嗯，我手腕还好，不是很累，除了用win的时候拿鼠标的手累
<iMadper> slucx: 当然, 我现在是靠椅子上的可调节扶手, 调高之后托住手肘
<iMadper> O0XX: 跟你的罗维换好了
<iMadper> O0XX: 我的都用了四年了
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过我的是pom的, 罗维那个我记得是abs + 超硬涂层
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这个人体工学的 多少米？
<iMadper> O0XX: 三百多
<iMadper> O0XX: 340
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安卓应用乾坤大挪移 Ubuntu上的搬运工：ARChon http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465418 Google最近发布了首批能在Chrome OS本地运行的安卓应用集，通过‘安卓运行时’扩展完成了该壮举。​ 现在，一位开发者已经指明了将安卓应用带入桌面版Chrome的路。​让我们一起看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安卓应用乾坤大挪移 Ubuntu上的搬运工：ARChon http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465419 Google最近发布了首批能在Chrome OS本地运行的安卓应用集，通过‘安卓运行时’扩展完成了该壮举。​ 现在，一位开发者已经指明了将安卓应用带入桌面版Chrome的路。​让我们一起看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu怎么备份系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465420 　第一步：打开一个终端，并运行 sudo su(回车后要求输入密码) 　　第二步：继续在终端中输入 cd /(注意中间有一个空格) 　　第三步：(开始备份系统) 　　在终端中输入： 　　tar -cvpzf /media/hd7/ubuntu.tgz --excl
<^k^>  ─> ude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /(注意最后一个/前有一个空格) 　　回车就就等 …
<archl> iMadper:  好的。我路上掉了所有的 usb 接收器哈。键盘鼠标都掉了
<archl> iMadper:  所以我把键盘鼠标都丢了
<iMadper> archl: ... ...
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 没有无线鼠标/键盘
<archl> ima
 * iMadper 如果一定要买, 那就买蓝牙的
<archl> iMadper:   蓝牙的不好用吧。
<iMadper> archl: 好用.
<iMadper> archl: 甜过初恋
<archl> iMadper: 我用过觉得不好用。
<iMadper> archl: 我也用过, 真心好用
<archl> iMadper:  不是你不用普通无线鼠标么，对比一下。。。
<iMadper> archl: 之前借了qa的一个罗技的蓝牙鼠标, 很好用.
<imtxc> 烧了 iMadper 异党
<archl> iMadper:  呀，我好多年没用 罗技 和 微软鼠标了。
<iMadper> archl: 但是, 我讨厌需要自带电池的.
<imtxc> 蓝牙鼠标唯一好处就是不占用 usb 口吧
 * archl 好多年没用罗技和微软的东西了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 用蓝牙异端还是用有线异端?
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂
<archl> iMadper:  为啥没有无线USB Hub
<iMadper> imtxc: 还可以直接连手机/平板
<imtxc> iMadper: 连接了手机、平板，又能做啥呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 因为hub不需要无线.
<iMadper> imtxc: 打飞机啊
<imtxc> 。。
<archl> imtxc:  飞机丢炸弹
<imtxc> iMadper: 我想给笔记本接个外接显示器来着
<archl> imtxc: 赶紧买个好的呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 买hkc吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 赶紧买个好的呀
<archl> imtxc: 1000以上的
<iMadper> imtxc: hkc有个pva面板的
<archl> imtxc:  至少1800
<imtxc> O0XX: 啥啥啥
<imtxc> 对，想了想，不能买
<archl> imtxc: 要不闪的，我现在眼睛好难受
<iMadper> imtxc: O0XX 用着万元级的屏幕呢
<imtxc> 因为我刚买了一个笔记本的支架，那要是用外接显示器，支架就浪费了
<archl> imtxc: 可以再买个外接显示器支架放在笔记本支架上方
<imtxc> archl: 死开
<iMadper> imtxc: 外界显示器和内置显示器都要用啊
<archl> imtxc: 再买左右两个支架，再添加两个屏幕组成4屏幕阵
<imtxc> iMadper: 有没有14' 的显示器。。。。
<imtxc> archl: 滚粗
<iMadper> imtxc: 有....
<archl> imtxc: 有呀，14寸的显示器与24寸的价格一致
<imtxc> iMadper: 我是说 ips 之类的
<imtxc> 便携的更好
<iMadper> imtxc: 老hp可能有吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是好多年的存货了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你敢买?
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 那算了
<archl> iMadper: 有没有将平板改造成的？
<imtxc> 公司这显示器灰灰的颜色看不下去了
<imtxc> 太渣了也
<archl> imtxc:  将就吧
<archl> imtxc: 难道你要买投影仪不成
<iMadper> imtxc: 买下个imax的电影院吧
<imtxc> archl: 我找个新的换一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后投影下去玩劲舞团
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> iMadper: 要是有笔记本屏幕这么大，这么个体积的显示器就好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么小, 不够用
<imtxc> iMadper: 双屏幕就够用了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买块儿笔记本屏就行了啊, 让他们帮你把lvds改成vga口
<archl> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: lvds本来就是vga, 很好改
<archl> imtxc: 买下一个大学玩圆顶天幕
<archl> imtxc: 或者买下美国那个游戏学院，你就有了600寸多点触摸墙可以玩
<iMadper> archl: 傻, 买下大学了, 当然要玩学生妹了, 谁要玩圆顶天幕这种无聊的东西了. 是不是啊, imtxc
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
 * archl 开溜了。
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.ib09Qp&id=14681363602&ns=1&abbucket=14&_u=t11tpk4163b#detail
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Gechic On-Lap 1302 13寸笔记本/平板电脑外接显示器 双荧幕 正品-淘宝网 价格:1486.00
<imtxc> 这货？
<imtxc> archl: 渣了吧
<iMadper> 真贵...
<archl> imtxc:  我不知道妹子有什么好玩的。
<imtxc> archl: 买了大学不玩女大学老实， 你丫玩天幕？
<imtxc> 女大学老师
<imtxc> archl: 你还有救没有
<archl> imtxc: 还好吧。
<archl> imtxc: 高冷是什么？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的一个 ko， 有啥方法在依赖它的 ko 被 rmmod 之后不自动 rmmod
<imtxc> iMadper: b.ko 依赖 a.ko, 我 rmmod b.ko 的时候不想让 a.ko 也被 rmmod 掉
<slucx> iMadper: 参考下你的 /etc/grub.d   /etc/default/grub
<iMadper> imtxc: 你手动ins a.ko就行了啊
<iMadper> slucx: 懒得贴, 麻烦. 还得复制
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有别的办法？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会了, 找李老板吧.
<slucx> iMadper: 你妹
<imtxc> 呼叫李当当
<iMadper> imtxc: rm b的时候会同事rm a?
<imtxc> iMadper: 会啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 因为 a 没有别的模块用了来着
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧... 那你写个c依赖一下a, 但又什么都不做就好了嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 你跟我想的一样猥琐
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> eexp: ee 也进了微博v6 的坑了？
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41654
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 10将包含一个开源包管理器
<nyfair> 巨硬这群蠢货，开源厨宁可跪舔linus大D，也不会鸟windows的
<jackness1> iMadper: 在linux下用eclipse编写c++
<archl> 2008年老相机 396mm 望远端都可以达到 F4.8 。。。嘲笑我的新机器么。
<jackness1> iMadper: 你用过吗？
<iMadper> jackness1: 我不写c++
<nyfair> jackness1: 还不如wine个visual studio，eclipse是人用的？
<nyfair> https://app.vssps.visualstudio.com/_signin?realm=app.vssps.visualstudio.com&reply_to=https%3A%2F%2Fapp.vssps.visualstudio.com%2Fgo%2Fprofile%3Faccount%3Dtrue%26mkt%3Dzh-cn%26wt.mc_id%3Do~msft~vscom~getstarted-hero~dn469161%26campaign%3Do~msft~vscom~getstarted-hero~dn469161&redirect=1&mkt=zh-CN&context=eyJodCI6MywiaGlkIjoiYTVjYTM1ZWItMTQ4ZS00Y2NkLWJiYjMtZDMxNTc2ZDc1OTU4IiwicXMiOnt9LCJyciI6IiIsInZoIjoiIn01#ctx=eyJTaWduSW5Db29raWVE
<nyfair> b21haW5zIjpbImh0dHBzOi8vbG9naW4ud2luZG93cy5uZXQiLCJodHRwczovL2xvZ2luLm1pY3Jvc29mdG9ubGluZS5jb20iXX01
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Visual Studio Online | Sign In
<freeflying> iMadper: 双肩包你有啥推荐的
<freeflying> gfrog: tumi真心贵，买不起
<iMadper> freeflying: 买啥类型的啊? 多大的啊?
<freeflying> iMadper: 能背电脑，出差两三天的衣服可以装
<iMadper> freeflying: 跟我一样背z30吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 格里高利
<freeflying> iMadper: 户外的，不适合去见客户啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 商务的, 我就啥都不知道了...
<gfxmode_> freeflying: 我背的北面的背包，YAVAPAI系列，有电脑夹层，可以装电脑
<iMadper> freeflying: 东西不沉的话, o包也能背一下, 不过o包的背负太软.
<iMadper> freeflying: 其他不是专业做包的就算了, 都一样渣
<freeflying> iMadper: 我已经被你毒了一个格里高利了
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/28/caonical_build_it_yourself_cloud/
<iMadper> freeflying: Osprey Comet  不知道这个现在多少钱
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Canonical rolls out home-grown Ubuntu OpenStack distro • The Register
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋贵司还在炒这个呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂, 格里高利的背负真心好吧?
<sennn> 老子回來了
<freeflying> iMadper: 包也真心重啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不懂
<gfrog> freeflying: C社做的啥我肿么会知道
<iMadper> freeflying: 这倒是, 背负本身就不轻, 但是你背重东西, 真的比别的包舒服
<archl> freeflying iMadper  你们真心常用么
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你pad版的irc client好用嘛？
 * archl 的背负系统是腰包垫底踮起背包。几乎力量都在腰上。。。
<sennn> 這輩子不用平板，平板只是玩具而已
<freeflying> gfrog: 不好用， irc这货真心不适合在pad上用
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我不买了……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 工作太专心 忘了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 李老板好
<sennn> 我是不婚族^_^
<gfrog> freeflying: 话说真心需要个pad的irc client
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 乖
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 李老板好
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<iMadper> gfrog: 那个, weechat有网页版的服务
<gfrog> iMadper: 也不见得好用……
<freeflying> gfrog: 那就colloquy吧，或者LimeChat
<iMadper> gfrog: 你在你的vps上跑weechat, 然后平板用浏览器连上去
<gfrog> freeflying: 这俩哪个好些？
<iMadper> gfrog: 你试试看嘛, 应该能满足你
<freeflying> iMadper: 我在你的vps上跑得znc
<freeflying> gfrog: 没太大区别
<gfrog> iMadper: 每次折腾irc都好麻烦……
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，貌似colloquy还便宜点
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 那个是do的, 稳. 我的日本的很不稳.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 还是L2TP的问题，求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465422 在zf工作，必须上政务平台，windows下面的VPN 连接，需要导入注册表，内容 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RasMan\Parameters] "ProhibitIpsec"=dword:00000001 [MACHINE\SYSTEM\currentcontroset\control\service\ipsec] "Enable
<freeflying> gfrog: irc就这么点特性，怎么都玩不出花
<iMadper> gfrog: irc我还没折腾过...
<freeflying> gfrog: znc啊
<sennn> 作詩一首
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 面包蟹咋恁难吃呢
<gfrog> iMadper: freeflying 安卓上好像还有能凑合用的irc client？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没吃过面包蟹...
<archl> freeflying: 因为叫面包呀
<freeflying> gfrog: 还不如limechat/colloquy
<sennn> 打油詩
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就是说colloquy还不错呗……
<freeflying> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> iMadper: do稳是因为do用ubuntu么？
<sennn> 網上看到的
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:47
<sennn> 一品军机是清华，朝中有人好提拔。
<sennn> 二品重臣是北大，民主自由满嘴挂。
<sennn> 三品大员是浙大，华东五校新班霸。
<sennn> 四品大员是复旦，据说老三下的蛋。
<sennn> 五品官员是上交，天下学术一大抄。
<sennn> 六品官员是南大，除了工科都不怕。
<^k^> sennn:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<sennn> 争议最大是吉大，极大极大成笑话，
<sennn> 气得吉大直接骂，北大合并北医大；
<sennn> 央美协和与清华，浙农浙医进浙大；
<sennn> 上海医大入复旦，上交并了二医大；
<sennn> 排名前五不敢黑，凭啥笑我巨无霸。
<sennn> 北大的美女南大的汉，上交的痞子满街窜，
<sennn> 复旦的花浙大的草，清华的和尚到处跑，
<imtxc> 漂亮
<gfrog> 竟然黑我大吉大
 * imtxc 竟然没黑到我的学校，必须 ban
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 李老板，我有一个 b.ko 依赖 a.ko,  有啥办法让我在 rmmod b.ko 的时候， 不要自动把 a.ko 也 rmmod 掉？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 谁依赖谁?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: b 依赖 a， 但是我不想让 a 自动 rmmod 掉
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 为什么会自动rmmod?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你modprobe b的?
<nyfair> imtxc: 这sb文笔太烂，黑也没黑到黑点上，有啥可赞的？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: rmmod 了 b.ko 之后， a.ko 就不被别的模块依赖了，然后就被自动 rmmod 了
<imtxc> nyfair: 我是赞 kk
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: insmod b 的
<HALABI> 大家好
<^k^> HALABI:点点点.  15:52
<jusss> xp开机提示产品密钥无效
<nyfair> imtxc: 我上回黑民逗，每句都押韵还有干货应证
<jusss> 怎么办
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 母鸡啊
<imtxc> 好吧
 * gfrog_ test
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装Eclipse插件CDT开发C++发生错误，请大神搭救，谢谢，在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465423 Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ LS The program 'LS' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install sl jackness@ubuntu:~$ ls Desktop    examples.desktop  PlayOnLinux's virtual dr
<^k^>  ─> ives  Templates  workspace Documents  Music             Public                        tjh Downloads  Pictures      …
<HALABI> vim 里面的内容如何复制到外部，比如word文档中，大神指导下
<HALABI> 据说vim很强悍，我也试一试，看看能不能替代我平时用的UE
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41656
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国邮政总局允许调查人员偷看美国人信件高达五万次
<nyfair> HALABI: 其实vim很烂，用vim的唯一原因是可以装逼
<iMadper> HALABI: google: vim 共用剪贴板
<iMadper> HALABI: 就能找到答案.
<nyfair> iMadper: neovim还活着么
<iMadper> nyfair: 啥东西啊?
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=lhBANGD0iye_h3oVpUykZezlCUZwE_DPFkl7rchngmJSzYTporrscsDvub2X4_JpbehXrM7Fy9bziyKLddZZnK
<HALABI> 好的 谢谢各位
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Neovim - 打造21世纪的Vim_网易数码
<HALABI> 阿  vim真的只是装逼用的吗？
<iMadper> nyfair: 不知道...
<HALABI> 我还想用它来给我带来方便了
<iMadper> HALABI: 如果你让自己习惯了反人类的方式来写代码, 用用vim也还是可以的.
<nyfair> HALABI: vim能做得，ue都能做。vim不能做得,ue也能做
<HALABI> 平时只要用UE编辑一些脚本，就是网络割接的，
 * nyfair 其实没用过ue
<HALABI> 打错了  是  主要
<nyfair> HALABI: 文本编辑最好用的是鬼子的EmEditor
<HALABI> emeditor  好的我试一下
<nyfair> HALABI: UE比较偏死程向
<nyfair> HALABI: 我中二的时候曾想过什么都用emacs来作，现在我看到emacs和vim就觉得脑残
<HALABI> :-) 还是怎么方便怎么来的实在
 * nyfair cast 嘲讽
<iMadper> /
<nyfair> 没有人来打嘴炮，真没劲
<mikecao> .....
<HALABI> vim还是算了，老老实实用我的UE
 * iMadper 等找到个好用的客户端, 就换掉我的emacs
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 改用什么?
<nyfair> iMadper: 说起来，qq的sdk自带各种聊天api，为什么开源厨不用qq sdk却用webqq
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道啊, 得找个同时支持邮件/irc/todo-list的工具, 写代码的话, 用gedit就够了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 雷鸟太难用了
<nyfair> opera9.50?
<nyfair> opera8.61
<iMadper> nyfair: opera自动翻墙不方便啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 别胡说，哪里有墙
<iMadper> nyfair: 公司的, 防止我们上360的墙.
 * adam_magic_pack 趁还能吃, 想想吃点啥好的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 坚果. 过两天你就不敢吃了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 周五早上, 我快等不及了
<roylez> nyfair: 黑 vim ，腐女你是个坏淫
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<roylez> iMadper adam_magic_pack 你俩基佬在干啥呢？
<iMadper> roylez: 我在看电影
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • onlylove的imissyou故事，onlylove，我想拜你为师。在线等。。。谢谢。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465426 onlylove的imissyou故事，onlylove，我想拜你为师。在线等。。。谢谢。。。 故事如下： Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ ls Desktop    examples.desktop  PlayOnLinux's virtual drives  Te
<^k^>  ─> mplates  workspace Documents  Music             Public                        tjh Downloads  Pictures          tem …
<yunfan> roylez: 最近我想投奔emacs了
<roylez> iMadper: 原来是看基情戏
<iMadper> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<roylez> yunfan: 随便
<yunfan> iMadper: 求emacs教程
<iMadper> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465426  <---  这什么鬼?
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我周五拔智齿
<^k^> ⇪ ti: onlylove的imissyou故事，onlylove，我想拜你为师。在线等。。。谢谢。。。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness
<yunfan> roylez: 主要是搞clojure用vim太郁闷了
<iMadper> yunfan: 没有教程啊, 不过有emacs的prelude
<iMadper> yunfan: 默认帮你配置好
<roylez> yunfan: 你居然会 clojure
<yunfan> 但是一下子没有 hjkl 真的很不爽 我知道emacs有跳到行头行尾的快捷键 这种的倒是没有问题
<roylez> yunfan: 这写在Java屎坑上的玩意也能用
<yunfan> roylez: 我正打算给一家用clojure的公司投简历
<iMadper> yunfan: evil很多人用, 很完善
<iMadper> yunfan: avcloud?
<roylez> yunfan: 你不是在家么，又出来？
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在叫leancloud了 我一个果壳的前同事在那里
<yunfan> roylez: 那人技术没我强 收入比我高10k 你说呢
<yunfan> 而且马上我准备买车 反正魔都离家也不远
<iMadper> yunfan: 确实, avcloud不好听.
<iMadper> yunfan: 那还能remote嘛?
<yunfan> roylez: 不过最近还在纠结中 要看这公司能撑多少日子
<yunfan> 如果撑得短 确实没必要放弃现在的公司
<yunfan> iMadper: 不能 remote我现在就是 也没多少好处啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 你什么时候产生了技术=钱的错觉？
<roylez> yunfan: 钱不是最重要的，你不如抓紧清闲搞定一些其他问题
<yunfan> nyfair: 他们那个是家面向技术人员的服务 跟技术挂钩的东西多点
<yunfan> roylez: 嗯 我是这样想的 如果跳槽 就去他那  如果不跳槽 我也不能继续浑浑噩噩了 要抓紧时间搞个网站出来
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 我想找个remote啊, 不想继续当测试了啊
<yunfan> 锻炼下经验 给简历弄点含金量
<jackness> 你们都忙什么呢？
<nyfair> yunfan: 天朝有技术人员？都是廉价劳动力
<jackness> 我无聊死了
<roylez> yunfan: 你就不能想着结婚啊什么的呢？
<yunfan> nyfair: 我不跟你打嘴炮
<yunfan> roylez: 没钱谁跟你结婚啊 最近我想买车就感觉到没钱的痛苦了 tmd
<eexp> roylez: 他那样子，还结婚干嘛。lol
<yunfan> eexp: 我已经把胡子刮了 每天都刮  :]
 * yunfan 现在变得跟ee一样娘炮了
<roylez> yunfan: 看你有钱才跟你结婚的，基本上以后都是负资产
<roylez> yunfan: 你这些是 loser mentality
<Niac_> (>'-')> <('-'<) ^(' - ')^ <('-'<) (>'-')>
<yunfan> roylez: 倒不是靠钱去吸引老婆 但是没有钱 许多方面不方便而已  贫贱夫妻百事哀啊
<eexp> yunfan: 你现在注意仪表了？
<eexp> 全身剃毛？
<yunfan> roylez: 上次 gebj还跟我说了德国留学的花费 等有了娃娃 我不还得有一大笔开销嘛
<yunfan> eexp: 不是  胡子养着吃饭喝汤不方便
<yunfan> 胸毛干嘛要剃 多少人没有呢
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 上照片看看仪表
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 稍等 我拍一个
<eexp> 网上那有胡子和没胡子的差别的图片，你没看？有胡子才可以唬人
 * imtxc 饿了
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 胡子得配上成熟稳重啥的一些东西
<nyfair> eexp: 求yunfan全身长毛的照片
<Niac_> (>'-')> <('-'<) ^(' - ')^ <('-'<) (>'-')>
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: http://www.people.com.cn/mediafile/pic/20110302/18/6440619275679670894.jpg
<nyfair> yunfan: 你长这样？
<yunfan> 确实 刮了胡子 许多人都跟我嚣张了
<nyfair> yunfan: 别怕，全都肛了，让他们喊你爷爷
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1680820  alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 敢问兄弟芳龄？头发不对劲啊…
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 怎么不对了  难道是掉头发？ 我头发很密的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 要改的话，也简单，眼镜至少得粗框，让脸显得不那么大
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 卧槽, 你胡子刮了变这鬼样?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 头发的发型不好。不是说掉发
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 所以我一般不想全刮掉的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 这发型还是带个胡子吧……
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 一般只刮下巴的 不过这次上面的太长 吃饭影响太大了 所以就来个全清
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 胸毛还是那么茂盛
<nyfair> yunfan: 大叔你几岁了？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 谁吃饱了撑着去刮胸毛
<nyfair> 去理个发吧
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 我猜 25岁，然后这打扮35岁
<yunfan> 我脸胖 还是长发好点
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛发真相给我
<yunfan> 短发就显得更胖了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你减肥以后拿照片不也是鬼样？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 脸胖没关系，可以用粗框眼镜掩饰一下。头发最好不要卷发
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 包养我
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 包养我!
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 草 头发卷是遗传的 我有个p办法
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 理发店有离子烫还是啥的。可以处理一下
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 嗯，不然得想想别的啥适合卷发的
<nyfair> yunfan: 扯蛋，是你睡觉姿势的遗传问题吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装VS2014失败，错误日志如下面代码。请大神们搭救。谢谢了。在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465427 [code][1E40:10E0][2014-10-29T16:31:12]i001: Burn v3.7.3228.0, Windows v6.1 (Build 7601: Service Pack 1), path: F:\迅雷下载\Windows下C++开发工具\vs14.ctp_pro_enu\vs_professional.exe, cmd
<^k^>  ─> line: '-burn.unelevated BurnPipe.{A2AFAC33-B8F9-474E-9E17-BE26F564D295} {C81434EA-32E3-4EF3-BF97-794307A503B2} 3604' [1E40:10E0][2014-10-29T1 …
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我从来不搞染发烫发这些东西  而且长了不是又得弄 多麻烦
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是 我老爸头发小时候是红色的  我的头发里面是金色的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 我还每天洗头呢，不照样得处理…
<yunfan> 而且长到一个手掌那么长久自己卷了
<archl> yunfan: 那是你么。怎么看起来32了。。。
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 那是你折腾呗 我干嘛听你的 我自己舒服就好
<yunfan> archl: 所以我说我是1978年的 大概别人也信 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 我信，78年的
<if_e1se> gfrog: irccloud 你值得拥有。
<gfrog> if_e1se: 不好用
<yunfan> nyfair: 你的发给老子看看
<gfrog> ad
<archl> nyfair: 给我看看你呀
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 下周ODS啊，他们又集体去巴黎耍去了，擦……
<archl> yunfan: 其实真想呀。38都可以
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 求土壕team收留
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 来撒
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你们这些聪明人呀。。。
<yunfan> archl: 我爸爸年轻时候显老 现在反而显得比同龄人年轻了 我也是这个轨迹
<if_e1se> gfrog: 可能我没咋再 pad 用吧。web 版的，还行。现在用的比 irssi 多
<archl> yunfan: 我家是永远显得年轻。。。
<yunfan> archl: 嗯 娘炮
<archl> yunfan: 福建人大多是这样吧
<yunfan> archl: 你不是山东的么 别以为我不记得
<archl> 怎么不 ban sennn
<yunfan> 我这里有你们每个人的资料
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: http://uploadpie.com/kB3ZI 小半年前的，凑合看看。
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<archl> yunfan:  笨蛋。我说了多少次我是4省混的，皮肤是广东的，轮廓是福建的。
<archl> yunfan: 我皮肤非常适应南方
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你这个留个山羊胡还行
<yunfan> 不过看着像同性恋的感觉
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 我得装年轻
<alvin_rxg> 你妹
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 为何？你多大？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 你是78的，我是87的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你就是像同性恋呀。交流的言语是这样。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 是吗？我咋没见过同性恋是咋说话的呢？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 虽然 yunfan 也像，但他是笨蛋，不会掩饰，所以我感觉他不是。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你俩已经搞过基了？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 也许是我接触了太多同性恋老师么。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 没见过
<yunfan> archl: 我倒是希望自己是同性恋 我有个特别要好的朋友是双性恋  如果我是 那求偶问题就解决了
<yunfan> 可惜我不是  额
<archl> yunfan: 倒霉呀你。。。
<imtxc> http://www.chiphell.com/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.chiphell.com/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<imtxc> ^k^: 你也打不开啊
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你长得跟 imtxc 有点接近 不过你比他受一点
<if_e1se> imtxc: 被人测试挂了。。。
<yunfan> s/受/瘦/
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<archl> 靠。你们都这么胖胖乎乎的。。
<nyfair> yunfan: 说起这个，最近我跟人争论个问题
<archl> 除了 onlylove 没有比我瘦的！！！
<archl> 果然胖子都是壕
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这个大坑爹 每次发照片 你都怂恿别人  轮到自己就开溜
<alvin_rxg> 0.076 的 absi 容易么我…
<archl> yunfan:  nyfair 就是坑
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 敢问阁下 absi 的数值？
<archl> yunfan: 赶紧的去上海把他从坑里挖出来
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 说明他是 真·胖子
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/779812f7jw1elphhgtbmwj20ku0cqgmo.jpg
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 对了  你刚才说带个大框眼镜  那样我觉得更娘炮  你看那些伪娘型的主持人都是这样的
<yunfan> roylez: 我戒微博第2天
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 粗框，不是大框……
<yunfan> roylez: 微博的域名我都做了重定向
<yunfan> archl:  我要攒两个月的钱买车
<roylez> yunfan: 不会销号么？
<roylez> yunfan: 我只是在煎蛋上看图
<archl> yunfan: 原来一个人只要2个月的钱就能买车了。说明你就是壕呀。2个月就比我3年收入高
<yunfan> roylez: 销号没必要了  留下点回忆
<yunfan> archl: 嗯 美利达公爵650
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你刚才发那个照片里 我看到你左脚边上有个女鞋
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 这是你真相啊？
<eexp> yunfan: 这哪里是你啊。这别人嘛
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 合租的室友的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 图形界面下如何显示出隐藏文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465429 我用的时Ubuntu 14.04,我知道在shell中是ls -a 显示出隐藏文件，但是在窗口界面下如何显示出隐藏文件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-10-29 16:55
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu10.04在VMware10上，网络设置为NAT，无法上网... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465430 虚拟机下装了ubuntu10.04，主要为了linux开发（NFS），一般网络模式都是采用的桥接； 今天一同事过来问我，他电脑无法上网，我确认了下，如下： 1. 网卡是eth2，win7下有VMware Netw
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: http://uploadpie.com/joEQb 稍微意思一下 :p
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<adam_magic_pack> ........
 * O0XX 我艹，一会没来这么多果照...
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 多特的欧冠积分快比联赛积分高了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 這黑得天衣無縫啊
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我个人觉得你已经暴露了自己的gay倾向啊
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 找个时间出柜吧
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 好啊，啥时候约个时间呗
<imtxc> 我艹，一会没来这么多果照...
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 不用约我 你找 gebjgd 吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 试着学习写了一个C++小程序，但是编译不成功，好像是缺少头文件，请大神们搭救，谢谢，在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465431 Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ ls Desktop    examples.desktop  PlayOnLinux's virtual drives  Templates  workspace Documents  Music             Public 
<^k^>  ─>                       tjh Downloads  Pictures          temp                          Videos jackness@ubuntu:~$ …
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 他要照顾女儿，约不到
<archl> alvin_rxg: 约她女儿
<alvin_rxg> archl: 行啊，等上15年就可以约了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 现在才容易呀
<slucx> 咱这没用slackware的吧？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 蒙骗小孩孩
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 那就趁他照顾女儿的时候约他老婆
<freeflying> iMadper: 现在你们怎么看tbbt啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 从来也没看过啊
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 好主意
<^k^> imtxc, 如果你相信的话，你可以实现它。  17:18
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, yunfan archl 節操呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我刚拽在手里呢。他们一同给拿去喂狗了
<O0XX> freeflying: 痘痘怎么给你撒？
<freeflying> O0XX: 发给我，或者找时间咱聚聚
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那还有一袋对吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿到处找豆儿？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<archl> gebjgd: 不是呀，我的意思是 alvin_rxg 可以借助约你女儿之名约你出来呀
<freeflying> gfrog: 到处买便宜豆啊
<archl> freeflying:  你们都喝咖啡的？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 今天晚饭是三节玉米  呵呵
<freeflying> archl: 喝不起茶
 * archl 明白为啥可可不如咖啡了，因为可可产业链难做
<archl> freeflying: 我不喝茶，我只喝可可
<cherrot> 原来 ext4 文件系统其实还是可以恢复数据的
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃买的全自动咖啡机么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 全自动得
<freeflying> gfrog: 就是让你上次帮我在英国看得那款
<yunfan> archl: 扯淡吧 可可应该主要是生产问题
<O0XX> freeflying:话说为啥米国可乐那么贵？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都木有看到那个
<archl> yunfan: 才不是，可可最便宜
<freeflying> O0XX: 基本都是免费得吧
<archl> yunfan: 可可粉大量剩余，可可脂大量缺失
<O0XX> freeflying: 没有啊...宾馆超市都看了，超贵
<freeflying> gfrog: 你要是入，就推荐你这款吧，很好用
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^^对吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 你去吃饭的地，都狠便宜啊，不过我每买过
<gfrog> freeflying: 入不起，太贵。喝速溶了
<iMadper> freeflying: 米国可乐, 3刀多一瓶!
<gfrog> iMadper: 5L的瓶子么？
<freeflying> iMadper: 我都是买啤酒或者咖啡的
<iMadper> gfrog: 就是特别小的那种啊
<gfrog> iMadper: UK好像才30P还是60P
<archl> iMadper O0XX  为啥不卖那个价格？
<gfrog> iMadper: 不过你们出去还喝可乐，图啥？
<iMadper> freeflying: 好在我每天6瓶苏打水, 回来就喝不起了
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是, 我喝苏打水. 特别贵, 我一天喝大约100块钱的.
<freeflying> iMadper: sparkling water?
<iMadper> gfrog: 反正免费
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<archl> iMadper: 我现在每天一升奶，吃不消呀，每天5元钱进去了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是, P打头的单词
<archl> iMadper: 牌子？
<iMadper> archl: 一升....
<gfrog> iMadper: 说起来，UK依云也是比可乐贵……
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 这么便宜?
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 广东呀
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 买临期的~
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦...依云是啥?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 健康
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 12月过期
<gfrog> iMadper: 白水
<iMadper> gfrog: uk直饮水很多吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: 唔知，反正我都直接买瓶装水了
<iMadper> gfrog: 你有钱...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 健怡可乐500ml的, 自动售卖机1.5欧一瓶
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 水深火热
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 上个厕所0.5~1欧不等
<freeflying> 搞不懂你们小朋友为啥喜欢喝可乐
<gfrog> iMadper: 很便宜
<freeflying> 米帝的啤酒多好啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 所以少喝水省很多
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那还是少喝点
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂, 我也想说呢
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 厕所也有免费的撒
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 免费厕所也会有个黑人大姐守在门口要小费
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 去M记撒，全世界穷人的免费厕所
<yunfan> gebjgd: 依云是个mm 搞python/cpp/vim 我只知道这么多
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: mm个鬼, 我见过真人的, 男人
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不是吧
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 是的啊, O0XX 也见过 在车库咖啡
<O0XX> ？
<O0XX> 啥？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你确定是跟我说的那个一样？ 就是twitter上那个
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: lilydjwg
<iMadper> yunfan: 用vim的依云, 男的
<iMadper> yunfan: 搞python
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 哎呀呀，竟然在歪歪别人是女人
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu14.04.1下Apache2执行CGI显示纯文本代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465432 我在Ubuntu14.04.1下安装了Apache2，本来是为了安装Gitweb的， 但是在浏览器执行 http://127.0.0.1/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi 的时候 页面上直接把这个CGI的源代码列出来了，没能运行成功，这个要怎么解决啊
<^k^>  ─> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hackerzc — 2014-10-29 17:30
<yunfan> iMadper: 草了 又碰到个这种人
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~
<yunfan> 这些人也真是 不知道图个啥 带这个依云是第三个了
<adam_magic_pack> lol~
<yunfan> iMadper: 为何你也知道 难道你是阿蛋的把尿秘书？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 他也没说过他是女的啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 因为依云从来都说自己是个男的啊, 很多人都知道啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 网上那些人都叫他依云mm 他都默认的  跟我以前果壳一个同事一样
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 就是在车库咖啡, 有csslayer那次
<yunfan> csslayer到底是  css+layer还是 cs+slayer?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 刚开始说去beta, 结果beta被包场
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: cs slayer
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 看来你也有点创业的意思啊   要不然去车库搞毛
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 说了刚开始说去beta搞基的, 没地儿才去的车库
<yunfan> 好吧 什么时候有人去英语国家告诉我下 我还惦记着那个chromebook
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: amazon.com 开起来，搜索 chromebook，把左边的“AmazonGlobal Eligible” 选上，然后自个买呗
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 还不支持直邮到自贸区啊
<alvin_rxg> 不懂
<iMadper> yunfan: 你点记得是哪款啊?
<yunfan> iMadper: 当然记得 acer chromebook 13
<yunfan> tegra chip + 4G ram
<iMadper> s/点记/惦记/
<iMadper> yunfan: 我去看看多少钱
<nyfair> 依云居然是男的，这个群还能不能愉快的胡诌了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu12.04的lightdm-set-defaults14.04 not supply http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465433 請問各位先進： 問題一 小弟使用uck製作ubuntu14.04版本時 遇到lightdm-set-defaults找不到的情況 上網尋找答案發現是ubuntu14.04不支援12.04的lightdm-set-defaults http://askubuntu.com/questions/251041/h ... t-defaults 請問該
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 要讓普通用戶能讀寫/dev/bus/usb/底下的東西有啥辦法來著
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 不要chown/chmod的話
<nyfair> huntxu: 改分区格式的驱动
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛不要調皮
<nyfair> huntxu: winhex直接编辑
<nyfair> read only本来就只是防君子不防小人的手段
<nyfair> 就好像bt和pt的种子，其实就差了一个字节而已
<nyfair> 反正tracker没认证，我完全可以自己写个client，说我是共享达人
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/341337.htm  这个价格太良心了
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 摩托罗拉Droid Turbo正式发布 配骁龙805处理器_Motorola 摩托罗拉_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> huntxu: mount时候做做文章
<tedlz000> 话说在Linux中，Read Only怎么不能防小人了？
<tedlz000> 权限设置好了，什么小人都不怕吧。
<yunfan> tedlz000: 那你太天真了
<yunfan> 小人拆盘玩
<tedlz000> 。。。。。。我还以为只是黑客呢。。。。。。
<tedlz000> 除此之外应该还是安全的吧。
<tedlz000> 话说你们是不是只用Linux啊？
<yunfan> 如果有root 重新mount就是了 p大的事
<archl> tedlz000: 怎么会，肯定有只用 OSX的
<alvin_rxg> moto g 表示满意。
<yunfan> moto那个价格一出来  nexus6 一下子给比下去了
<yunfan> 这回google成傻逼了
<alvin_rxg> 操，能不能别处大手机了。超过 4.5寸，我一只手拿不下了
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 切以永治
<alvin_rxg> moto g 4.4寸，上边 1/3 的区域没法一只手碰到
<nyfair> yunfan: 锤子现在这价格是不是挺好的？
<nyfair> tedlz000: 我只用windows
<nyfair> g婊天天鼓吹资瓷开源，结果隔壁开源产品超过自家fdk了马上就新版android不支持了
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> g婊舍我其谁
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 从14.04升级到10后出现各种卡顿现象，不知道为何 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465434 今天从直接利用系统更新到了最新版本后，发现特别的卡风扇转得特别凶，一卡一卡的，一阵一阵的卡。 用硬盘安装进入live界面也是一卡一卡的，不知道是什么原因？ 希望大神
<^k^>  ─> 来看看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 蒙毅酋长 — 2014-10-29 18:20
<gebjgd> yunfan, 依云 是誰
<ashui> 矿泉水
<steele> 23qaz
<zyings> ashui人呢
<zyings> 要是能@阿水就好了
<archl> Evanescense:  说意义，我好讨厌手机上打字。。。
<archl> Evanescense:  意义的含义：相对某个个体或者团体的价值或作用。
<zyings> 意义，与作用和价值相近。指的是人们为某种行为所能带来的作用和价值，包括人们对意义的认知和人生的一种认识。
<archl> zyings:  这里的人恐怕都习惯从各个地方获取足够的信息后自己解释出来。
<ashui> archi:哲学家都来了
<zyings> 哟，阿水也来了
<archl> ashui: 和哲学家毫无关系
<archl> 什么哲学家，应该是每个人都有自己解释，有自己的意志
<hoxily> hi all
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  19:11
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04,关于双显卡d问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465435 按照各种教程，可是总是只有集成的Intel显卡在工作，好像N卡不识别屏幕d感觉。。。 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 snowman1003 — 2014-10-29 19:24
<sennn> 1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko
<Evanescense> archl: hi
<Evanescense> 意义，我还是坚持我的那个说法
<Evanescense> 我觉得意义是一种表象，
<Evanescense> 就像花的颜色，是一种属性
<sennn> 半仙驾到！！！
<Evanescense> 是一种在某种轴上展现出来的现象，就像流水在时间里的流逝，或者光线在空间中的穿梭，是一种客观的存在，而不是主观的赋予价值。
<Evanescense> 我喜欢这种解释。
<archl> Evanescense:  我的意见是，那种意义已经存在于观看者的内心。
<Evanescense> 当我在悲伤的时候，看到灰色的天空，就想到了天空的压抑和寂寞之类的。如果我换一个时间点，还是悲伤的时候，我看到灰色的天空，我还是一样会这么觉得。如果我觉得灰色的天空是快乐的，那是因为这是天空的另外一个属性
<archl> Evanescense:  举例是 多数动物和人类不同，不能感受甜带来的愉悦
<Evanescense> archl: 那请问感觉是什么？什么是感觉？
<archl> Evanescense:  即使认为石头没有意义，当最后使用它防身的时候也增加了意义
<Evanescense> 没有意义难道不是一种意义？就像无色难道不是一种颜色？
<Evanescense> 嘿嘿
<jussss> gebjgd: 依云是twitter上的妹子
<archl> Evanescense:   。。。我认为那属于存在
<Evanescense> jussss: 依云是妹子俺也知道哇
<archl> Evanescense:  意义 - 这个词代表什么先统一才能继续
<jussss> 2代…
<archl> Evanescense:  如果你觉得天空是啥样的，都是你自己想怎么想就怎么想的。。。
<alvin_rxg> https://twitter.com/GuiquanLive
<sennn> 让半仙我给你们把把脉
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 依云家的浴缸 (@GuiquanLive) | Twitter
<Evanescense> archl: 存在就像是一种属性，能够被感知，存在相对于不存在，千里之外的人相对于你不存在，但是那个人存在。这是他的一种自身属性
<sennn> 量子属性
<archl> Evanescense: 噢。唯物
<tryit> util-linux中的rename比perl-rename弱爆了……
<sennn> 我要比特币，谁有？
<Evanescense> archl: 在我看天空的时候，我和天空之间发生了关系，于是我有了我的“觉得”。如果我不看天空，就不会有“觉得”。我们之间发生的关系就是一种客观存在和作用。对我产生了我的”觉得“。这是在天空的属性上产生的。
<archl> Evanescense:  是你造就有了潜意识和预判。
<Evanescense> archl: 我不唯物阿，我唯物，也唯心的
<archl> Evanescense: 我说 存在 是一种唯物的
<Evanescense> archl: 存在也可以是唯心的阿
<sennn> 人死了，这个世界对这个人来说也就不存在了
<Evanescense> archl: 你在看石头的时候你怎么知道石头没有在看你呢？
<archl> Evanescense:  。。。什么都可以是唯物的也可以是唯心的。
<Evanescense> archl: 换种方式说，在你看石头的时候，石头反射了光，你才看到石头阿。
<sennn> 我来回答你心中的疑问
<archl> Evanescense:  说这个表达什么？
<Evanescense> archl: 所以，这是相互作用，如果单纯说这是人的主观，那才是唯心阿
<sennn> ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<Evanescense> sennn: 你错了
 * archl 其实根本不懂唯心唯物，这两个非要分开么
 * archl 从来不在意对比优劣高低。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: momoda
<Evanescense> sennn: 人死了，死是什么过程？存在是什么？如果死是分解，存在是人的物理结构，那么他没有不存在，而是分散了，改变了结构
<sennn> 好吧
<Evanescense> sennn: 这么说你可满意？
<archl> Evanescense:  。。。好像没啥说的。。。 byebye
<sennn> 还可
<Evanescense> archl: 就是嘛，和我说这个，我就会玩耍
<Evanescense> sennn: 还有更绝的说法哦
<sennn> 多绝？
<Evanescense> 如果死是终结，存在是感知，那么只是断线了而已
<sennn> 哦
<jusss> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<archl> Evanescense:  http://www.psych.nyu.edu/trope/Trope_Liberman_2010.pdf
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 长度=496.09 kiB ; type=application/pdf
<archl> Evanescense: 无聊的话分析下这个
<Evanescense> archl: 话说你最近在干啥呢？
<archl> Evanescense:  我是疯子，什么都没干，浪费时间
<Evanescense> sennn: 加入你的电脑掉线了，那么你的电脑对于互联网来说，就是死了
<Evanescense> sennn: 你觉得呢？
<Evanescense> archl: 我也是
<archl> Evanescense: 帮我写书
<Evanescense> archl: 瞎上班，瞎睡觉，看电视
<Evanescense> archl: 什么主题？我帮忙
<archl> Evanescense:  怎么推广创造性思维
<archl> Evanescense: 首先分析
<sennn> Evanescense, 不明觉厉
<archl> Evanescense: 刚才就是一片关于心理距离的
<sennn> 我是快乐的半仙 ^_^
<Evanescense> archl: 有兴趣，ok，怎么帮忙？
<Evanescense> sennn: 原来你就是半仙阿。刚才还以为说的是别人呢
<Evanescense> archl: 要不弄个collaboration way？
<sennn> ( ⊙ o ⊙ )
<Evanescense> sennn: 为啥叫自己半仙呢？
<archl> Evanescense: 我希望呀。最好有个 blog + wiki 那样的。
<archl> Evanescense:  http://www.jianshu.com/users/dbcc9c7ee1d8/latest_articles
<sennn> Evanescense, 以为我会掐指一算，哈哈
<^k^> archl: ⇪ jieroarchl - 简书
<sennn> 因为
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 我掐指一算，你又要惹众怒了
<Evanescense> sennn: 这么酷，给我算一卦？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  准备好炼丹炉， sennn 是极品呀，肯定是炼丹的好材料
<sennn> 哈哈哈哈哈
<Evanescense> alvin_rxg: 你是道家大神？
<sennn> Evanescense, 首先，你是一个人，没错吧
<Evanescense> 今天见到不少奇葩阿
<Evanescense> sennn: 算是人类吧
<alvin_rxg> Evanescense: 你是男的，对吧
<Evanescense> archl: 得搞个协作的方法阿，比如协作写作之类的
<sennn> Evanescense, 你有苹果电脑
<Evanescense> sennn: 台式组装电脑，
<sennn> 有没有？
<luojie-dune> Evanescense:  协作写其实没必要吧。整合和交流段落更合适。
<luojie-dune> Evanescense: 说错了，是同时写没必要
<Evanescense> archl: 看了一下，虽然有点了解这些，但是这方面不够牛，但是能作点贡献。要不github之类的给你fork，push？
<Evanescense> 协作没有说同时写阿，而是对于内容的操作上可以共享
<Evanescense> sennn: 没有apple
<sennn> Evanescense, 骗谁呢，一看就是有钱人
<archl> Evanescense:  。github fork push 什么。。。
<Evanescense> sennn: 真的假的？我看着像是有钱人么？我的说法完全没有透露我的身份，地位，教育水平，素质，工作，等等的阿。何以见得？
<Evanescense> 说法/说话
<sennn> 掐指一算
<Evanescense> archl: 这样就可以管理选择性的要合并的内容了阿，
<Evanescense> 就是树状流线型内容创建方式阿
<sennn> Evanescense,   施舍我点比特币 1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko
<Evanescense> 我的fork不会影响你主要的内容，我可以基于你的内容修改，你可以选择性的rebase
<Evanescense> sennn: 我的比特比帐号弄好后，就再也没有运行过。。。。
<archl> Evanescense:  噢。那样的么。。。
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Evanescense> 或者teambition之类的，建立一个项目，然后发布主要方向，内容，然后讨论修改。
<Evanescense> 这样？
<Evanescense> sennn: 你的卜卦呢？
<archl> Evanescense:  我首先没考虑那么多工具。内容第一
<sennn> Evanescense, ？
<sennn> %>_<%我要比特币。。。
<Evanescense> archl: 没有舒服的方式，没有最好的内容，怎么方便的交流？而且也让我没有动力阿。就像是我用惯了Emacs，然后让我用nano什么的，这不是很痛苦么
<Evanescense> sennn: 自己挖呗
<sennn> 太慢了
<archl> Evanescense:  我倒不是完美主义者。。。
<Evanescense> archl: github上建个repo也不麻烦不是？
<archl> Evanescense:  怎么用好呀
<Evanescense> archl: git呗
<sennn> %>_<%
<Evanescense> 或者随便在网上一搜，一大把的工具网站，随便挑一个，都比没有强阿
<Evanescense> sennn: 去写个木马来为你自己挖比特比？
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 开僵尸网络帮你挖呗
<sennn> 好
<Evanescense> alvin_rxg: 是滴
<sennn> 就这麽干
<Evanescense> archl: anyway，就像README一样，搞好了，我来帮忙。
<archl> Evanescense:   https://www.penflip.com/pricing 看到了这个
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Plans and pricing · Penflip
<archl> Evanescense: 反正不需要 private
<Evanescense> sennn: 挖来了，也送我一个当作纪念呗，我是一个都没有阿。。。
<gebjgd> jusss, 那個能是妹子
<gebjgd> jusss, 是妹子又怎麼樣
<sennn> Evanescense, 试试吧
<gebjgd> jusss, 又不是漂亮的白人妹子
<Evanescense> ok，我是工具适应狂，
<Evanescense> 又是cloudfront。net，这个服务我每次都无法加载。。。。这家的服务对我这里真实差到家了。
<archl> Evanescense:  我好懒学 git 呀。我觉得好多身份验证之类的，好多需要记忆的命令 - 我懒得记住命令。因为不常用。
<archl> Evanescense: ...
<Evanescense> 还有很慢的 fonts.googleapis.com
<Evanescense> archl: 简单的命令分分钟搞定阿
<jusss> gebjgd: 深入浅出taylor swift
<archl> Evanescense:  when it come to text editing, I am still struggled using text editors that isn't web-based.
<jusss> gebjgd: 后入taylor好不好
<archl> Evanescense:  hmm, Im lazy at learning tools
<jusss> gebjgd: 就是换男友太勤，2年换了13个
<jusss> gebjgd: 2月就换一根新鲜的
<archl> Evanescense:  ok I will try then. How shall a git work on this. push merge branch like a software project. well, get to learn that.
<Evanescense> archl: If you can't take it, you can change the collaborate way. I can take it
<Evanescense> jusss: 这说法好
<archl> Evanescense:  协作方式？
<Evanescense> archl: right, also learn a little about git workflow etc
<Evanescense> archl: yeah,
<Evanescense> archl: not specific on literal collaboration. just a way to work together.
<archl> Evanescense: managing branches and pull requests ... hard work man
<Evanescense> 很多新的人注册了简书阿，我看到好多人订阅了我的”思想的飞越“的 更
<Evanescense> 的tag阿
<Evanescense> 一个月不到就有36个，以前可没有这么多阿
<Evanescense> archl: it's simple to merge, just a little hard work on rebase, or cherry pick
<sennn> Wieviel uhr ist es?
<jusss> happyaron: 蓉蓉，记得带个三键鼠标给我
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有谁给我详细的例子做计划任务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465436 1,比如每天在8:05分的时候要在屏幕上显示出来ok要怎么弄，自己要不要建文件啊，就单单用crontab就够了吗 2,还有就是每天8;05分把A1改名B1(这个不用在屏幕上） 详细一点，还有就是一些自以为是的
<^k^>  ─> 家伙不要给我来发。看见这种人就烦 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2014-10-29 20:44
<onlylove> jusss: 五大洲壕又要去哪？
<sennn> Sieg Heil!
<jusss> onlylove: 要回来了吧
<Evanescense> sennn: nanio omayiwa xiabeidei ?
<sennn> Evanescense,  ???
<Evanescense> sennn: 何おぃアベイで？
<Evanescense> sennn:  あなたは何を言いますか？
<sennn> Evanescense, 你的日語語法不對！
<Evanescense> sennn: 我也觉得，我只会说，不会写也不会认。
<gebjgd> jusss, 不喜歡她那個型的
<gebjgd> jusss, 讓我無法起來
<Evanescense> sennn: 从看动漫里学来的，说倒是会不少
<sennn> Evanescense, 很吊
<archl> Evanescense:  我拉了 leeeee 的同学，一个上海女孩参加玩，git 好像不够简单对吧。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 就差一个fireworks了。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465437 好几年没用ubuntu了，最近又手痒了，格了个分区，装回了ubuntu 办公环境现在好多了，有wps可以使用，在kylin那里下载了wine版QQ也挺好使的，阿里旺旺也有deb包了 就剩一个联想m7400打印机的
<^k^>  ─> 驱动了，不过好像可以用兄弟的驱动代替 平常喜欢用的sublime text也有linux版的 感觉上可以满足我的办公需 …
<iMadper> freefl
<Evanescense> archl: 我去，这还不简单，你要多简单阿。
<jusss> gebjgd: 后入又不看脸，大长腿，金发一扯，啪啪啪啪响起
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥时候去日本啊
<archl> Evanescense:  不太明白流程呀。
<freeflying> iMadper: 不在C社了，没机会啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦... 那我自己淘咯~
<Evanescense> archl: 你倒是能拉到不少人啊
<Evanescense> 我要去做饭吃了，稍后聊
<archl> Evanescense:  就说是玩呗。
<freeflying> iMadper: 淘啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 笔记本总是莫名其妙开不开机, 该换了, 三年半了
<iMadper> freeflying: 买lavie去
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<sennn> sehr gut
<freeflying> iMadper: 据说鸟包不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 我去, 现在日元0.07了啊???
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要知道, 鸟作为屌丝心中第一高端品牌, 他家的东西过度吹捧了
<iMadper> freeflying: 鸟家的包不如o家的. 还死贵.
<iMadper> freeflying: 而且鸡架子好丑
<freeflying> iMadper: osprey?
<iMadper> freeflying: 差不多, 貌似拼错了? 但是我也不会拼
<onlylove> 就知道鸟笔……
<gebjgd> jusss, 也是
<gebjgd> jusss, 就湊合下吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞, 现在日元是0.056
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/ixiru/k0000449902/  内存有点儿小, 但是没有更好的本了
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【楽天市場】ノートパソコン 新品 Office付 Windows8 【 送料無料 フレッツ光 加入】 NEC LaVie X LX850/JS PC-LX850JS 15.6インチ office 2013 ノートPC レビュー キャッシュバック【 人気 訳あり 激安 回線セット 販売 】：イクシル
<onlylove> 土豪……
<archl> 包。包包
 * archl have too many dreams
<iMadper> onlylove: 你自己算一下多少钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 才4000诶
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧，和我的新本子一样钱……
<iMadper> onlylove: 3707rmb, 算上运费, 4000
<iMadper> onlylove: 不算贵啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 考虑到是1080p的ips屏幕, 已经很廉价了
<onlylove> iMadper: 内存不能扩吧？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不能, 可以直接买8g版本的
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是对我来说, 4g够了
<roylez> freeflying: 求解救
<onlylove> iMadper: 建议你上8
<roylez> freeflying: 求帽子踢聊天室各种渣
<iMadper> onlylove: 也对, 8g是好不少
<iMadper> 1.59千克的15.6寸屏幕笔记本, 真是流口水啊
<jzp113> ubuntu 终端输出过多咋分页啊
<iMadper> jzp113: | less
<onlylove> 主要是高分吧……
<jzp113> <iMadper>?
<iMadper> onlylove: ips屏幕也重要
<iMadper> onlylove: 轻也重要
<jzp113> <iMadper>比如我要./1.py | less?
<iMadper> onlylove: 可惜这本子没有新一代处理器的, 13寸的有新版, 15的没有了...
<iMadper> jzp113: 对, 你自己试一下啊, 不要连试都不试就出来问
<onlylove> iMadper: 二级缓存啊，i3比i5搓
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是这个是i7的啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不是很关心i3和i5哪个好, 因为我肯定买i7
<onlylove> iMadper: i7是四核心的，比i5强多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 低电压版本的i7也是4核心的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 带Q不，我印象里面除了2系列的有个2核心的，往后的都是4核心
<iMadper> onlylove: CPU: Core i7 3517U(Ivy Bridge)1.9GHz/2コア
<jackness> onlylove: 你最近忙什么去了
<onlylove> iMadper: 照他这么说是双核的？我记得i7是4啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我印象里是双核的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我一直记得是2核心的 :-)
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过其实我只是看看网页, 谢谢代码, 双核够了~  :-)
<iMadper> onlylove: 键盘这个键位是真心不爽
<iMadper> onlylove: 别的真的还好
<onlylove> iMadper: 那这个低压的应该是双核的，我以为是4
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂
<onlylove> iMadper: 我印象里面笔记本的7是真四核
 * iMadper 感觉自己萌萌的
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正带q的就是四核的，不带大概就是双核了
<iMadper> onlylove: m/hq 之类的结尾的是四核
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过无所谓了.
<archl> iMadper:  萌萌的
<iMadper> archl: 乖~
 * iMadper 今天忘带电源回家了
 * iMadper 这破笔记本, 关了屏幕能撑一个小时.
<archl> iMadper:  用高级平板替代呀，直接mini usb
<iMadper> archl: 别闹.
<archl> iMadper: 你说为啥笔记本还是不能用 mini usb 充电呀
<iMadper> archl: 我要装arch linux的
<iMadper> archl: miniusb电压太低.
<archl> iMadper: 电池够高吧
<iMadper> archl: 电池17 ~ 19v
<iMadper> archl: miniusb 5v
<archl> iMadper: 输入电压必须高过输出电压么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 买俩适配器，家里一个，单位一个
<iMadper> archl: 不一定, 但是没必要.
<onlylove> archl: 不需要
<iMadper> onlylove: 适配器跟联想的通用
<iMadper> onlylove: 我公司随便找一个, 家里房一个
<archl> 所以很奇怪拉。为啥现在的笔记本不用平板一样的充电方式
<slucx> 电池不一样
<archl> 不好赚适配器的钱了？
<iMadper> slucx: 那就不一定了.
<onlylove> archl: 笔记本出的早
<archl> onlylove:  新的应该改了，新的相机改了
<iMadper> slucx: 很多超级本也不用18650电池了
<iMadper> slucx: 为了做的薄.
<iMadper> slucx: 还需要塑性来配合主板的空间.
<archl> onlylove iMadper  能告诉我 git 有没有简单流程写文章的呢？
<iMadper> slucx: 至少我拆了lenove x1 carbon 3rd, 就不是18650的了
<iMadper> archl: 有个git flow
<slucx> 而且笔记本电池电压高
<iMadper> archl: 但是你一个人写, 用不到.
<slucx> iMadper: 要换arch?
<archl> iMadper:  噢。叫了两个人
<iMadper> slucx: 看需求吧, 可能还是需要经常打包deb
<archl> iMadper: 再叫你吧
<iMadper> archl: 那妥妥gitflow
<iMadper> archl: 不, 我忙着吹水, 没时间写东西
<slucx> http://www.slackware.com/  iMadper
<iMadper> slucx: 不考虑
<jusss> onlylove: 奔腾dual core 2.6GHz 跑win7行不行
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Slackware Linux Project
<iMadper> jusss: 行.
<onlylove> jusss: 行啊……不过哪年的？
<iMadper> slucx: 不用给我推荐东西, 我喜欢的系统, 软件, 都是真爱
<jusss> iMadper: onlylove ,好几年前的
<slucx> haha
<iMadper> archl: 有个git的插件, 叫git flow, 简化了一套流程, 很赞.
<archl> iMadper:  gitflow 好像 windows 很麻烦
<iMadper> archl: windows下我啥都不知道, 不知道麻烦不麻烦.
<archl> iMadper: 也是。。。
<onlylove> slucx: 你看下超极本，都不是原来的电池了
<archl> Evanescense: 算了吧。。。总觉得 git 在windows 下太麻烦了。。。
<onlylove> slucx: 特别是MBA，聚合物的
<slucx> onlylove: 电压一样吧
<iMadper> onlylove: +1
<iMadper> slucx: 电压没意义, 叠加出来的.
<slucx> usb 输出5v， 输出你想大于5v？
<slucx> 输入
<tedlz000> 话说Linux存储隐私文件很简单哦。
<onlylove> slucx: 笔记本电池大概是19伏特
<onlylove> slucx: 不要以为变压器只能降压，一样可以升压
<slucx> lol
<iMadper> tedlz000: 你都用linux了, 谁还会没事闲的看你的隐私文件? 除非你放在桌面上
<slucx> 啥时候我的debian挂了，并且救不活了就换slackware
<iMadper> tedlz000: 不然随便给个权限, 就没人能碰.
<iMadper> slucx: 嘬.
<ashui> tedlz000: chmod 000 aaa ++++ mv aaa  .aaa
<ashui> 对付一般人足够了
<iMadper> 首先 chmod -x `which chmod`
<onlylove> 事情真多，放在单独分区不挂载不就完事了
<iMadper> 然后再说其他的事情
<iMadper> onlylove: 只要不放在桌面就没事
<tedlz000> 不过用Linux的时候最好不要分区吧。一般机器两个分区就够了(/,swap)。
<iMadper> tedlz000: 胡扯.
<iMadper> tedlz000: home不分出来???
<iMadper> tedlz000: 而且现在这个年代, 应该还需要个esp分区
<onlylove> tedlz000: 胡扯
<onlylove> tedlz000: 谁和你说不分区的
<ashui> ……
<ashui> 不分区是作死啊
<onlylove> tedlz000: 不但/home要单独分，在服务器上连/var都要单独分
<tedlz000> 不分区可以免去分区不够的麻烦。
<ashui> /home是一定要分出来的，/swap可以不要，现在内存大，还可以临时加
<fnb> ...
<fnb> 小白最好不分区。。。
<tedlz000> 或者用LVM也可以，不过LVM不太好配置，而且容易损坏数据。
<ashui> lvm的话玩不了双系统啊
<tedlz000> 你们有谁用过LVM吗？可否谈谈感受？
<ashui> 一台电脑的屌丝路过，还是需要win的，蛋疼的网银还有各种xx
<tedlz000> LVM应该可以安装在单独的分区吧。
<tedlz000> 表示我一般用VirtualBox。
<ashui> 不行吧？
<fnb> 安安心心的用就好了，别乱折腾，小心某次升级滚挂了。。。
<fnb> VirtualBox大法好，+1
<ashui> 用lts的飘过……
<tedlz000> ashui: Ubuntu下的VirtualBox很好装，一条命令，Windows不可匹敌！
<tedlz000> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 最先进版本。
<fnb> win下一路确认的走过，木有任何问题。。。
<ashui> 升级什么的，累了，年纪大了，不愿意折腾
<ashui> 直接最省事的发行版 mint
<fnb> 。。。
<tedlz000> sudo do-release-upgrade 直接了事，接着就是慢慢等。
<ashui> 没那么简单，像ubuntu这种滚挂掉是常态
<tedlz000> 可以用恢复模式使用dpkg恢复的。
<fnb> Debian update的走过，表示没折腾不会挂。。。
<tedlz000> 就算挂了，保留重要数据，重装一次也不费事。。。
<ashui> ……
<tedlz000> 年纪大的慎用哦。
<tedlz000> ashui, 可否透露您的年龄，性别。
<ashui> 数据是一部分，各种软件 环境重新配 太折腾了
<vvid> hi
<fnb> tedlz000: 请问乃有啥重要数据
<^k^> vvid:点点点.  21:43
<ashui> 奔三的人了
<tedlz000> 一般装在 /usr/local 的数据很重要
<vvid> 我有问题求助
<tedlz000> 还有/home数据
<fnb> 真正重要的东西一个U盘足矣
<vvid> 我校园网神州数码联网很难搞
<ashui> lts 5年一升级挺好啊
<tedlz000> 其实各种隐私文件都很重要的，不能丢，也不能被人看见。
<tryit> 终于解决了一个sshd服务器rsa密钥登录的问题……折腾死人了
<vvid> 帮看看这个是什么意思
<vvid> vvid@vvid-QTS5:~$ ls examples.desktop 公共的 视频 文档 音乐 zdclient_bin_1.2_i686.tar.gz 模板 图片 下载 桌面 vvid@vvid-QTS5:~$ tar -xvfz zdclient_bin_1.2_i686.tar.gz tar: z：无法 open: 没有那个文件或目录 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now vvid@vvid-QTS5:~$
<vvid> 。。不分行啊
 * archl 觉得不分区也没啥问题
<ashui> 校园网什么的，看下有没别人的攻略吧……我本科学校用的inode可以用路由破解，研究生用电信坑爹天翼客户端 6小时换密码+驱动完全无解……
<archl> Ubuntu默认不分去
<vvid> 我的就神站数码
<fnb> exec ls ～/
<tedlz000> 命令写对了没？
<ashui> 没找到文件
<vvid> 帮我看看上面那为啥安装不上去
<ashui> 不要用命令
<tedlz000> vvid
<vvid> 。。文件好好的
<fnb> 蛋疼，忘了这不是irssi。。。
<ashui> 直接文件管理器进去 右键解压
<tedlz000> 其实图形界面一键解决
<vvid> 可以解压么
<ashui> 可以啊
<vvid> 我以为不能解压
<ashui> 右键你就看到了
<fnb> 图形界面把人培养傻了《《
<vvid> 解压我用过直接说无此命令。。
<ashui> 更win一样的
<ashui> 还有找对位置
<tedlz000> vvid, 你可以先用图形界面解压
<fnb> ashui: 检查压缩包是否损坏
<vvid> 就是先cd进去对吧
<fnb> ashui: 检查后缀是否正确
<tedlz000> vvid，你能看懂man tar的文档吗？
<vvid> 输得命令是 sudo ./install
<vvid> 看不懂
<vvid> 我完全刚玩，
<jzp113> 大家谁用过ngrok?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产操作系统哪家强？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465443 中央要求各部委须用国产操作系统替代Windows 京华时报（微博）讯 昨天，有消息称中央已经要求各部委，以每年15%的比例由国产操作系统替换外国操作系统。对此有参与该工作的业内人士向记者确认，操作
<vvid> 关键现在网连不上什么都玩不起来
<jzp113> 大家谁用过ngrok?怪了 我手机打开就显示我500错误 .电脑chrome就可以正常打开
<vvid> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=%E7%A5%9E%E5%B7%9E%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81802.1x%E3%80%81DCBA%E5%8D%8F%E8%AE%AE%E8%AE%A4%E8%AF%81%E6%96%B9%E6%A1%88&variant=zh-cn
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 神州数码802.1x、DCBA协议认证方案 - Ubuntu中文
<tedlz000> 表示我一般能用图形界面先用图形界面。
<vvid> 这神州数码的wiki
<fnb> 国内应用统统木有linux版，谈何推广国产操作系统。。。
<vvid> 我照它的没反应啊 还说找不到文件。。
<ashui> 找到你下载的文件，右键解压缩，如果不行 考虑重新下载
<vvid> 我在想是不是我系统有问题。。
<ashui> ……
<tedlz000> QQ的Linux版本一点也不好用，还停止开发了。
<fnb> tedlz000: 多少年前的东西了。。。
<tedlz000> 其实国产OS连杀毒软件都不用
<tedlz000> 程序猿首选国产OS！
<vvid> 用户只需要运行runzdclient  这个install完直接中断输入 runzdclient运行它会自己寻找位置对吗
<tedlz000> UbuntuKylin也能算国产OS吗？
<vvid> 终端
 * archl 呀，不信任国产应用呀。不用国产的应用
<fnb> 。。。
<vvid> 是外国的啊
<vvid> 汉化而已吧
<tedlz000> 源码归我国管控吗？
<ashui> 还是cd进去吧
<ashui> 没用过这货不懂
<fnb> ubuntu汉化本来就不错的说。。。
<tedlz000> 其实国产OS不也就是Linux的汉化吗？
<tedlz000> Linux不是国产的，谈何国产？
<onlylove> 我突然想知道，你们说windows省事，为啥win10perview里面有个命令行和apt很像啊
<fnb> 但是总有蛋疼的人想要用‘国产’将其宣传一番，顺便骗点经费神马的
<tedlz000> Windows 10 ? 这么高端大气上档次？
<tedlz000> onlylove
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41654
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 10将包含一个开源包管理器
<fnb> onlylove: 不要想太多。。。
<tedlz000> Windows 再怎么模仿， 终究不如Ubuntu好用啊。
<fnb> win已经是全面图形优化了，想回字符界面是不可能的
<fnb> 除非抛弃现有应用。。。
<tedlz000> 微软的东西一般不到万不得已是不碰的，因为命令提示符就没有bash灵活。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41661
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | HTML5标准制定完成
<onlylove> 毛
<vvid> 对对 我想问安装完怎么卸载。。
<tedlz000> 你们写文档有不用Office的吗?
<onlylove> 写文档不是用记事本的么
<fnb> te
<tedlz000> 如果有数学公式呢？
<vvid> 还有怎么修复系统
<fnb> tedlz000: 当然是看需求啦，必须doc的只能回win，用office
<vvid> 我的现在一开机就会提示系统有问题要报告吗
<onlylove> 有数学公式的文档？
<vvid> 咱装的 莫名其妙不知哪里的问题
<vvid> 。。
<onlylove> 没写过有数学公式的文档，写过一个有数学公式的，是论文
<tedlz000> 是的，使用LaTeX写文档，完全抛弃Office，实在不行用LibreOffice也行，总之，微软的Office终将被我们抛弃。。。
<archl> 数学公式？直接给图片就是了
<fnb> 233,office专有功能，老板不拍板乃别想放弃office
<onlylove> archl: 那不行的
<tedlz000> LaTeX直接写公式，不用插图片。
<archl> onlylove: 为啥呢？
<archl> onlylove: 要出图么？
<fnb> archl: 还记得在学校么，老师只收doc，图片统统打回重写
<onlylove> tedlz000: 你真小看office，你以为office的核心是word？错，是excel
<archl> fnb: 我强迫老师打印
<vvid> 不是ppt么
<tedlz000> pdf也不行？
<onlylove> fnb: archl 哦，是因为写错了可以改
<archl> onlylove:  。。。重新出图呗。
<fnb> archl: 好吧，学霸乃好，能改老师的需求。。。
<onlylove> archl: 而且公式编辑器写的币图好看
<tedlz000> excel可以用LibreOffice Calc代替。
<onlylove> archl: 图的话不如公式灵活
<archl> onlylove: 为什么？
<onlylove> tedlz000: 拉倒吧，就calc那垃圾
<archl> onlylove: 出图都是输入文字呀
<onlylove> archl: 比方调整大小啥的
<archl> onlylove: 好吧直接缩放
<jzp113> http://1be66efb.ngrok.com/login
<tedlz000> 为什么学校只收doc，不收pdf？
<^k^> jzp113: ⇪ err: no title
<fnb> 拿出去给人看的都差不多是定版的，难道是拿给人改的，还要灵活。。。
<onlylove> archl: 横着缩放？不一定是按比例的
<archl> tedlz000:  因为他们想怎么样就怎么样
<onlylove> fnb: 有人要给你改你有办法？
<jzp113> 我这电脑可以打开http://1be66efb.ngrok.com/login  手机打不开
<onlylove> fnb: 有些事你说了不算
<freeflying> roylez: 把完妹纸了啊
<archl> freeflying:  我胜利了。我是失败者
<fnb> onlylove: 我只知道老师只收doc，不允许用图代替公式
<tedlz000> 话说我也要写毕业论文了，不知道可否考虑吧LaT
<tedlz000> 话说我也要写毕业论文了，不知道可否考虑LaTeX？
<onlylove> fnb: 我上本科的时候遇到的垃圾研究生，连pdf都不会，就会知网的CAJ
<tedlz000> .........
<fnb> 好学校另谈，反正我的渣学校是只要docde
<tedlz000> 闭源软件危害大！
<fnb> 老板也只看doc，pdf都不要
<onlylove> tedlz000: 别做梦，乖乖的用MS OFFICE，连金山的WPS都不行
<tedlz000> 不得不吐槽！
<archl> tedlz000: 和软件有毛关系。
<archl> tedlz000: 世界商业不都是希望这么运作么
<tedlz000> 还是人的习惯？思想？
<tedlz000> 还是微软的垄断？
<fnb> 和环境有关，你让只接触过office的人怎么打开你的LaT文档？让他装新软件？毛！
<tedlz000> LaTeX生成的是PDF
<archl> Doc才好互相抄袭呀
<tedlz000> Acrobat  Reader即可！
<archl> 所以doc流行了
<archl> doc 流行的很大原因是，国内抄袭成风~
<tedlz000> 我的要防抄袭。
<tedlz000> 为何不用LibreOffice Writer？
<tedlz000> 尤其是Office 2007，占用1G多，不划算啊。
<archl> tedlz000:  。。。所以都用03，而且，中国人没广告的东西绝对不会用的
<fnb> 很多学校还有一片的2003,乃的2007文档老师们打不开。。。
<tedlz000> docx怎么办？
<archl> tedlz000:  不收费的东西觉得不占便宜，没用的；
<archl> tedlz000: 要用就用最装B的，然后推广了普及了
<fnb> 所以老师们回拒收新版编写的东西，乃不改就没成绩
<fnb> 然后不得不妥协
<tedlz000> 还是习惯作怪啊。
<tedlz000> 国外流行Linux吧，那外国留学生岂不是很悲催？
<fnb> tedlz000: 笨，只有小众才能装比，推广了还装个毛线
<archl> tedlz000:  谁说流行 linux
<onlylove> tedlz000: 笨，只有小众才能装比，推广了还装个毛线
<fnb> tedlz000: 别以为国外linux又多流行，市场占有率说明了一切，还有一堆的发行版。。。
<tedlz000> 国外盗版打击很严，免费软件当然占领市场咯。
<archl> onlylove fnb  说的是起步的时候，什么软件流行开头都是不流行，是装b的时刻
<tedlz000> 国内的Windows不要钱，当然Linux就没市场了。
<archl> tedlz000:  怎么会，多数人还是通过广告买东西用东西的
<fnb> archl: 为了装比而推广是推广不起来的，因为到后来已经无法用其进行装比了，没有了新的装比用户如何推广。。。
<tedlz000> Advertisement?
<archl> fnb: photoshop就装出来了
<tedlz000> 还不如Gimp
<fnb> tedlz000: 麻烦看看各种系统占有率的统计，看看linux占了多少。。。
<tedlz000> 要看地区吧。
<onlylove> archl: 在日本的话，gimp好点
<archl> 要是这个世界禁止广告，会怎么样？
<tedlz000> 政府还是比较喜欢Linux的，因为不用担心微软的软件后台。
<fnb> archl: 不可能。。。
<archl> onlylove:  如果是一个禁止广告的世界哈。
<fnb> tedlz000: 2333,各种发行版碎片才难得监控。。。
<archl> fnb: 都用 grub
<archl> fnb:  linux下最著名软件 是 grub 吧
<tedlz000> 都grub2了吧.
<fnb> archl: 。。。
<tedlz000> gcc
<archl> 。。。管它版本号呢。
<archl> gcc，没想到呀，我不是程序员
<onlylove> tedlz000: 政府不喜欢，因为不会用
<tedlz000> grub不等于grub2，完全不一样的两个东西。
<archl> 政府不喜欢linux，不多税了，推广这种免费的东西，怎么赚钱！
<tedlz000> 你们说，微软的Windows有后台吗？
<fnb> 国家需要保证国家的稳定则必然需要监控国民，然后乃们觉得是win方便植入后门还是linux容易。。。。。
<archl> 想要用软件赚钱呀。各国领导
<tedlz000> 那政府的机密岂不是也被微软知道了？
<archl> 建立软件产业，肯定是产业内的
<archl> fnb: 为什么要用这种拉圾方法监控？
<archl> fnb: 手机才是更好的
<fnb> tedlz000: 笨，微软不向政府投诚政府岂会帮忙推广win。。。
<tedlz000> fnb: 哦？
<fnb> tedlz000: 而且政府内部没必要也用win啊，只要国民被监控着就行了。。。
<archl> 生活在一个到处都是隐私和秘密的世界令人不按。
<archl> 不安
<archl> 讨厌隐私，讨厌秘密
<fnb> archl: 在哪儿都不安。。。
<archl> 还有专利
<onlylove> tedlz000: 政府有专用线路，你别想了
<tedlz000> 看来反监控就要用Linux。
<archl> fnb: 说的是世界诶
<fnb> archl: 所以无法反抗就享受吧，2333
<onlylove> tedlz000: 鱼唇，你用linux就不会监控你了？
<archl> fnb: 怎么会无法
<fnb> tedlz000: 错，linux也曾经被爆出不少后门的
<tedlz000> 黑客进不来，怎么监控？
<fnb> tedlz000: 这个世界没有绝对的秘密
<tedlz000> 开源的还后门？
<fnb> tedlz000: 你找个看完ubuntu所有代码的人出来给卧看看
<tedlz000> 做不到吧，读一读代码什么阴谋都出来了，岂不是砸了牌子！
<fnb> tedlz000: 开源的东西多了之后没人能看得玩的
<fnb> tedlz000: 总会有些遗漏的地方
<onlylove> tedlz000: 鱼唇，我一定要用后门么？我不可以在路由器上直接侦听？
<tedlz000> 那口碑肯定不好了。
<fnb> tedlz000: 插入1000个后门，只要1个没被发现就够了
<tedlz000> 人们会抛弃它的。
<fnb> onlylove: 那也是后门
<fnb> tedlz000: 。。。。。
<fnb> tedlz000: 那是个别又坏心思的人干的。。。
<tedlz000> 人们发现了一个后门，肯定不会用这个软件了。
<onlylove> tedlz000: windows口碑烂的可以，么见多少人抛弃
<fnb> tedlz000: 乃太单纯。。。
<tedlz000> Windows Update 就是个大后门吧。
<jusss> onlylove: 是操作系统太少了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你想多了
<tedlz000> Ubuntu, Fedora, CentOS, OpenSUSE，总有一个没有后门吧。。。
<fnb> tedlz000: kernel都被植入过后门，谁能幸免，只有win了。。。
<jusss> osx那么贵，linux学习曲线又那么陡折，win多好，鼠标点点就行
<onlylove> tedlz000: 这些东西没后门没用，我说了，你只要上网，就跑不掉
<onlylove> fnb: 问题是win有0day
<tedlz000> Kernel要是有后门的话，Linus可要负全责啊！
<fnb> tedlz000: 安心享受，反正政府只听不公开，只要乃不搞点嘛反动的事儿police叔叔不会来找乃的
<fnb> pia tedlz000 。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 说起来，那个kernel里面有后门的是freebsd？忘了，反正好久以后被曝光的那个
<fnb> tedlz000: 乃以为linus是神啊，每次完整更新都能检阅全部代码。。。
<tedlz000> 我觉得那些往开源软件一直后门的人真坏啊，这些人的代码本来就应该拒绝的，Linus也应该仔细审查啊。。。
<fnb> onlylove: 嘛，记得有好几次。。。
<fnb> tedlz000: 乃去看看源码试试，估计下看完完整源码得多久。。。
<tedlz000> 宁愿不更新，也要谨慎更新啊。
<tedlz000> 这可不是闹着玩的。。。
<fnb> tedlz000: 。。。。
<fnb> 走极端的家伙。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 不不不，谨慎更新是对的，特别是微软的系统
<tedlz000> 永远是对的，为了我们的安全！
<onlylove> tedlz000: 你想多了，微软的系统谨慎更新是为了避免蓝屏
<fnb> onlylove: 总有人会在你发现漏洞之前找到漏洞，不更新你就是不安全的。。。
<fnb> onlylove: linux的更新一般还是好处更多的。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 不更新是不安全的，但是你更新了，你的服务挂了，比不安全还要命
<fnb> onlylove: server另谈。。。。
<tedlz000> 但是我觉得Linus在更新自己的源码的时候就应该绝对谨慎，这样我们的更新才是安全的。
<onlylove> fnb: 就算server另谈，诺顿干掉微软系统不止一次了吧
<onlylove> fnb: 卡巴斯基干掉也不止一次了吧
<fnb> onlylove: Server必须定制，让人即使进去了也不知道该怎么办你才能保证一时的安全。。。
<tedlz000> 尤其是那些移植后门的小人。。。
<fnb> onlylove: 那都是后门木马替换了系统文件才导致的杀软干掉系统。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 毛，误杀
<fnb> onlylove: 干净的系统是绝不会被杀软干掉的，如果这样都被干掉了，那只能说明杀软找死。。。
<tedlz000> Linux呢？不管是Server还是Desktop，木马来都来不了吧。。。
<fnb> tedlz000: 乃怎么还这样。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 特别是诺顿误杀的那次，仅仅针对简体中文，很多人怀疑，其实微软放了后门
<tedlz000> Windows 本来就有体系结构的缺陷。
<fnb> onlylove: 没有研究没有发言权
<onlylove> tedlz000: 来来来，windows有毛体系结构缺陷，说说看，别道听途说
<onlylove> fnb: 我被干掉过
<onlylove> fnb: 亲身体验
<tedlz000> 注册表就是大缺陷。
<fnb> onlylove: 然后你定位到了哪里
<alvin_rxg> ................................
<onlylove> fnb: 俩驱动被干掉了
<tedlz000> 注册表容易出错，一旦出错，后果很严重，包括开不了机。。。
<alvin_rxg> 注册表怎么就是缺陷了·
<fnb> onlylove: 然后呢，微软签名驱动，MD5值对上了？文件未被修改
<onlylove> fnb: 当时还想，丫的居然中毒了
<tedlz000> 比如，卸载软件有残留。
<alvin_rxg> 注册表怎么就容易出错了呢？……
<onlylove> fnb: 我只能说，我新装了个干净系统试过
<alvin_rxg> 卸载软件残留怎么就是缺陷了呢·
<onlylove> fnb: 我一开始也是怀疑的
<alvin_rxg> 卸载软件残留怎么就是缺陷了呢？
<tedlz000> Linux不用注册表，卸载无残留。
<fnb> onlylove: ghost系统还是msdn盘？
<tedlz000> 干净，清爽！
<fnb> tedlz000: 一样又残留。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 你觉得我会用ghost？
<alvin_rxg> linux 卸载怎么就没有残留了呢？
<onlylove> fnb: 你别怀疑我了好么
<tedlz000> 直接rm就行了，残留什么啊？
<onlylove> fnb: 诺顿那次误杀，诺顿自己都澄清了的东西，你还怀疑我，你几个意思
<alvin_rxg> linux 卸载软件竟然是 rm ？！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<tedlz000> apt-get remove 也可以。
<onlylove> fnb: 你知道多少企业找赛门铁克要赔偿么
<mao_> windows 再怎么说，几十亿美元的花费研究的，没那么不堪。
<alvin_rxg> apt-get remove 不会 remove config
<fnb> onlylove: 反正卧只记得我没被杀软干掉过，在论坛看到别人被干掉了很开心～～～
<onlylove> fnb: 诺顿，卡巴斯基，都干过这种事情
<tedlz000> 难道不是么？
<alvin_rxg> 真的不是！
<tedlz000> apt-get purge连配置删掉了。
<fnb> onlylove: 卡巴老用户，及时更新党。。。
<alvin_rxg> dpkg -l | grep ^cc 你看看还有多少
<alvin_rxg> ls -al $HOME 你看看下边还有多少
<onlylove> fnb: 那你不可能没遇到过误杀系统，肯定是没定时扫描
<fnb> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 你一天扫一次么
<fnb> onlylove: 看到论坛有人被干掉了我还特意试了的。。。
<fnb> onlylove: 之后还有人被杀软干掉的消息爆出。。。
<tedlz000> 再说就算有残留没删干净也不会影响你的系统的，Windows就不一样了，注册表的残留会导致系统运行效率地下。。。
<tedlz000> 低下
<fnb> onlylove: 只能说是大面积被植入后门了。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 别洗地了
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: 你会吃苦头的
<onlylove> fnb: 我是只用msdn的，一样被诺顿干掉了
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: 我的 windows 跑了两年多了，运行速度没有一点变慢
<fnb> onlylove: 虽然我没装干净的系统试
<onlylove> fnb: 你和被干掉的用户的环境不一样，比方说，你缺少一个打印机啥的
<fnb> onlylove: 但是我的msdn系统真的从来没被干掉过。。。
<onlylove> fnb:  我真的被干掉过
<fnb> onlylove: 好吧，卧败给你了
<tedlz000> alvin_rxg,你用的XP
<fnb> onlylove: 不要讨论这种蛋疼问题好吧。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 有啥好败不败的，杀毒软件误杀又不是啥稀奇事
<tedlz000> 还是Windows 7？
<tedlz000> alvin_rxg,你用的XP还是Windows 7？
<onlylove> fnb: 我有和你讨论吗，我只是提了下诺顿误杀，你就和我白扯ghost还是msdn
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: 其实所有的问题都是来自用户。 linux 也是一样的。linux 下边很多软件都是需要用户单独配置的，相应的会在 $HOME 下边放很多文件。这些文件是否正确，是否会影响更新后的其他程序，那就不得而知了。
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: win 8 msdnaa 版本
<onlylove> fnb: 老实和你说我胆小，ghost的系统从来不敢用
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你是不装那些软件 。
<archl> alvin_rxg: windows下软件的情况更混乱，不是用户，而是微软纵容呀。
<fnb> onlylove: 好了好了，我认输好吧！
<tedlz000> 很多国产软件各种插件，受不了的，远远没有Linux清净。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 互利互惠呀。就像 苹果和 app store ，不过苹果抓得更紧。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我也装的…
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你装的什么
<alvin_rxg> archl: 忘了，自己的电脑不在手边
<archl> alvin_rxg: windows 7 不需要变慢，它本来就很慢。。。
<jusss> 包办婚姻好
<tedlz000> alvin_rxg，就算$HOME配置不正确，删除重配不一样么？
<alvin_rxg> archl: win 7 不慢
<jusss> 像我都24了还没对象
<archl> alvin_rxg: 慢呀慢到家了。比windows 8差远了
<onlylove> archl: win7不慢，除非你用老爷机
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: 那得在你知道是哪个文件有问题的情况下。
<archl> onlylove:  好吧，我从来没用过2011年之后生产的电脑 -
<alvin_rxg> archl: win 7 真的不慢………………
<onlylove> archl: win8那是人用的？还有，在我机器上，两个系统差不多
<archl> onlylove: 除了苹果
<tedlz000> 我预计Windows 10是世界上最慢的OS。。。
<archl> 苹果自然是osx
<fnb> tedlz000: 装个预览版再说。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 慢 -。。。
<tedlz000> 微软的特点就是版本越高越慢，难道不是么？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 真的不慢……要不然是你机器太差了
<onlylove> tedlz000: 孩子，给你五分钱，给自己买个好点的电脑吧
<tedlz000> 家里穷啊？买不起能跑Windows 10 的电脑。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 必然慢腾腾。竟然不比 Ubuntu 快，那就是慢！
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: 孩子，给你 5cent，自己买个好电脑吧
<tedlz000> 家里穷啊，买不起能跑Windows 10 的电脑。。。
<tedlz000> 不用了，能跑华丽丽的Ubuntu 14.04 LTS已经很知足了。。。
<archl> tedlz000:  骗人。卖了你的电脑就能买的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 每次看那个电脑圣战的漫画，就觉得这句话特搞
<alvin_rxg> win 10 都要全平台统一了。还会搞垮旧机器么……
<archl> 你的电脑太慢了
<archl> 你的电脑永远都太慢了！
<tedlz000> 话说Ubuntu 14.04只要1G内存。。。
<fnb> 不是你的电脑太慢，是别人的电脑太快。。。
<tedlz000> 唉，啥都比微软强！
<onlylove> tedlz000: 不够的
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 14.04 unity 1GB 内存？！
<tedlz000> GNOME 呢？
<jusss> xp开机提示 windows产品激活
<jusss> 用来安装windows的产品密钥无效，请立即与您的系统管理员或分销商联系，以获得一个有效的产品密钥
<alvin_rxg> gnome 2？ 反正 gnome 3不行
<fnb> 2333
<tedlz000> 我不用Unity这种华而不实的东西。
<jusss> onlylove: 知道怎么办吗
<onlylove> jusss: 换个key
<tedlz000> GNOME 2 ,觉得 Gnome3不太习惯。。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 换了3都不行，而且已经激活了
<onlylove> jusss: 那就重装咯
<fnb> xp的激活方法都遗失在历史的长河中了吧
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: gnome 2 可以跑在 1gb 内存下
<tedlz000> 怎么不行呢？
<fnb> xfce毫无压力
<onlylove> vol不需要激活
<jusss> gnome2 我的eeepc以前用
<jusss> 1g内存跑gnome2
<jusss> 还是gdm，不是lightgdm
<tedlz000> GNOME 2 资源耗费很小的。
<hoxily> jusss: 试试这个，MRX3F-47B9T-2487J-KWKMF-RPWBY(工行版)
<alvin_rxg> 对 gnome 2 没多少概念，那时候用了没多久就 openbox 然后 awesome
<onlylove> jusss: 说起来，你用 的是vol不，按说key不对不让安装啊
<fnb> hoxily: 好人，发点福利吧
<onlylove> hoxily: 这个好像黑名单了
<tedlz000> Linux 绝对没有这种恶心的激活，用个系统都要激活，恶不恶心啊！
<jusss> onlylove: 我上午去给客户装财务软件，下午去送纸，非得要我给他们装系统
<hoxily> onlylove: 黑名单了？
<fnb> 。。。
<onlylove> hoxily: 我手里一把vol串号都黑了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 加钱没·
<jusss> hoxily: 试了这个
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 加钱没？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 木有
<hoxily> onlylove: 以前下载的xp sp3 vol版本就是这个sn
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 木有就走人。
<onlylove> jusss: 只要不开自动更新不会死
<fnb> jusss: 装个ghost很够意思了。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不过我也木有给他们装
<onlylove> hoxily: 我手里至少5个vol
<jusss> 没有xp的iso
<onlylove> jusss: 有空来帝都吧，我这边有sp2 sp3还有win95的iso，不对，win95在家里
<onlylove> jusss: 随便网上下载个就好
<fnb> 95的盘放了这么久还能用。。。
<tedlz000> onlylove, Windows 95 都留着啊。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 海盗湾下一个吧
<fnb> jusss: 熟人认真装，其他随便ghost应付下算了啦
<onlylove> 95的从dos安装……
<jusss> onlylove: 14.10打算去
<tedlz000> 你们有谁给别人装过Linux 啊？
<onlylove> jusss: 有releaseparty？
<onlylove> jusss: 这都快11月了
<jusss> onlylove: 要是最近几天办，就不用邮寄鼠标了，直接去取
<hoxily> jusss: zh-hans_windows_xp_professional_with_service_pack_3_x86_cd_vl_x14-74070.iso 叫这个名字
<jusss> onlylove: 向来是11月办呀
<fnb> tedlz000: 这是一个很悲伤的故事。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 最近地铁要涨钱
<tedlz000> fnb,你给别人装过Linux吗？
<jusss> fnb: 嗯
<fnb> tedlz000: 给人试过opensuse的livecd，然后那货第一句就是QQ在哪儿。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 用这个盘安装有一点要注意
<fnb> 印象深刻。。。
<alvin_rxg> fnb: 然后赶紧格式化了换 windows ？
<jusss> hoxily: 有64位没 onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: ghost别随便搞……因为，不知道有没有加料
<fnb> alvin_rxg: livecd。。。
<tedlz000> 装一个QQ嘛，腾讯官网有下载的。
<onlylove> jusss: winxp64bit有，太难用
<tedlz000> 不过不好用。
<alvin_rxg> faint
<jusss> onlylove: 我想搞个64位xp
<hoxily> jusss: BIOS设置里用IDE接口。如果用AHCI接口，会蓝屏。
<onlylove> jusss: 没事别自己虐自己
<jusss> onlylove: 和32有啥不同
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你现在什么电脑一定要折腾 win xp ？
<onlylove> jusss: 就是大内存支持
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，对了，还有奇差的兼容
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 普通电脑
<fnb> jusss: 还有理论上的微小提速。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 撒谎，没提速
<jusss> onlylove: 我还以为很好的兼容呢
<fnb> onlylove: 都说了是理论上的了。。。
<jusss> xp32那么棒的系统
<fnb> onlylove: 别揪字眼好吧。。。
<jusss> 比win7 8 8.1 10这种好多了
<fnb> jusss: xp+1
<alvin_rxg> 64位可用的寄存器多了很多的
<fnb> jusss: 赶快把xp的那些啥运行时苦和安装包啥的备份一点，以免以后找不到了
<jusss> fnb: 嗯
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 64的xp真心不是人用的
<fnb> 真心没几个人用。。。
<fnb> 为了大内存支持还上过2003的说
<fnb> 结果妈蛋显卡驱动装不上只能放弃。。。
<onlylove> 你这显卡驱动小事，当年装卡巴斯基，然后说，你这是服务器系统，你要装服务器版的卡巴
<fnb> 。。。
<fnb> 显卡驱动装不上玩毛的游戏，要他何用，更不用提杀软了。。。
<if_e1se> 群里有腾讯的哥们么，啥时候给国产系统配 QQ
<onlylove> 他们说了不算
<onlylove> 还有，倪光南现在有往骗子发展的倾向
<tedlz000> 国产系统可以配这样的QQ：  http://im.qq.com/qq/linux   http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/download.shtml  。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: QQ for Linux | im.qq.com
<fnb> 有更新了？
<tedlz000> 没有
<tedlz000> 总比没有好。
<tedlz000> Server版和Desktop版Windows内核有区别吗/
<tedlz000> ？
<tedlz000> Server版和Desktop版Windows内核有区别吗？
<tedlz000> 另外，Windows有内核吗？为什么我无法区分内核与外部程序？
<cherrot> CNNIC 是不是已经不可信了？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-30
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中國製 Ubuntu Touch 14.10 平板 預定於 2014/12 上市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465447 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTgyNTM An Intel-Based Ubuntu Touch Tablet Is Planning To Launch Soon 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-10-30 3:57
<jackness> 上午好啊，你们在忙什么呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 贵客临门 : 一天,英皇乔治三世驻扎在一家乡村小餐馆,午餐吃了两个鸡蛋,吃完叫付帐,店主奉上一张2英镑的账单。国王看了大为惊奇,问道:"两个鸡蛋就要两英镑,你店里的鸡蛋有点稀罕吧?"店主答道:"小店的鸡蛋并不稀罕,但陛下却是位稀罕的贵客。"
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx每次重启后，都恢复到原始的频度排序，是不是设置有问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465448 fcitx每次重启后，都恢复到原始的频度排序，是不是设置有问题？ 我用拼音，手动造过词组后，当前是好的，但是机器一重启，手动造字都排在最后，请问如
<^k^>  ─> 何设置？ 有没有更好的输入法可选择，谢谢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 osoon2008 — 2014-10-30 9:15
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=465423
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 安装Eclipse插件CDT开发C++发生错误，请大神搭救，谢谢，在线等。。。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本控制后台进程数量的问题，大神来看看啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465450 想要以一定的数量执行一个程序，自己写了一段shell脚本 Code: threadcount() {    threadnum=`jobs |wc -l`    echo Threadnum:$threadnum    if [ $threadnum -le 1000 ]    then       return    else       thre
<sevk>  ─> adcount    fi } while [[ 1 ]] do    (sleep 1)&    threadcount done 这里想要执行1000个sleep后台程序，threadcount函数会控 …
<eexp> 妖精们
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> eexp: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 从西二旗走文思的公交车是几路
<doommmmmmmmmm> 为什么我的 shell 所有命令后面 都带个 %呢 而且文本格式也丢失了 是啥情况 ？
<doommmmmmmmmm> https://31.media.tumblr.com/b54f91939a7d286f3b2130ebb44e0793/tumblr_ne8i951YVG1r68ev5o1_1280.png
<^k^> doommmmmmmmmm: ⇪ image/png
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<archl> imtxc:  快入手吧 http://item.yixun.com/item-1962132.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 【惠科（HKC）】T4000惠科（HKC） T4000 24英寸AH-IPS屏LED背光宽屏液晶显示器【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<rungo> lubuntu一般占用多大内存啊
<rungo> 我虚拟机装lubuntu-core一开机，top看占近500m内存，
<nailuoGG> linux是优先用内存的
<rungo> 哦，和mac os机制类似吗？
<nailuoGG> 恩，都是类unix
<rungo> 那怎么看当前系统实际用了多少内存
<nailuoGG> free -m
<rungo> 多谢
<mikecao> 土豪们早
<archl> 我想成为土豪
 * archl 需要 1000万
<archl> happyaron:  金钱豹好吃么？
<archl> freeflying: 壕告诉我
<archl> iMadper: 金钱豹好吃么 - 有多好
<iMadper> archl: 没吃过
<archl> iMadper: 在美国是不是每天吃自助餐呢
<iMadper> archl:不是.
<archl> iMadper: 噢。你们这么奢侈呀。
<iMadper> archl: 三刀的汉堡, 连可乐都不点
<archl> iMadper:  。。。我不敢相信。。。
<archl> iMadper: 原来我都算奢侈的。。。
<archl> iMadper: 现在每天大众点评吃1元餐。
<jackness> 你们真有钱啊
<jackness> 还吃汉堡
<jackness> 我天天中餐
<jackness> 哭死了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • bu neng yong shu ru fa http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465453 zuo wan sheng ji xi tong, cong 12.04 sheng ji dao 14.04 jin zao fa xian bu neng yong shu ru fa . guo qu yong de fctix. gang gang xia zai le sougou , an zhuang shang le ,dan jiushi bu neng shi yong qing gao ren zhi jiao ************************************** sheng ji xi
<^k^>  ─> tong shi ,xun wen shi fou fu gai pei zhi ,wo xuan ze de dou shi fu gai 统计信息: 发表于 由 bwilling — 2014-10-30 11:15
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<iMadper> imtxc: 贵司招应届生不?
<iMadper> cherrot: 明年六月毕业的研究生, 现在你们招不?
<cherrot> iMadper: 没名额了  3个实习留了俩
<iMadper> cherrot: 不是你们组
<iMadper> cherrot: 你们公司
<iMadper> cherrot: 现在有途径投简历嘛?
<iMadper> cherrot: 做数据挖掘的嘛
<cherrot> iMadper: 那就等统一实习招聘了
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥时候啊?
<cherrot> iMadper: 不对吧 明年6月毕业是今年的应届吧？
<iMadper> cherrot: 对啊
<iMadper> 今年六月毕业的, 已经成老人家了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 是已经开始了? 已经结束了?
<iMadper> well, we've been on x11 since 1985, so it's not feasible to go to x12 in the next two months, no.   hahaha
<iMadper> cherrot: nnnd, 说话啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 校招貌似全结束了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 哎..
<cherrot> iMadper: 刚处理告警去了    他俩咋没参加今年校招啊？
<iMadper> cherrot: 谁知道啊...
<jackness_> iMadper, 吃饭了吗？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你要干啥
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.10安装mutate教程。源代码如下。请大神们指教。谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465454 Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ xdg-open <mutate_1.0>/release/mutate_1.0.deb bash: mutate_1.0: No such file or directory jackness@ubuntu:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wei-qianghb/mutate [sudo] password for jackness:  muta
<maplebeats> cherrot: OHY
<cherrot> iMadper: 噗。。找找补招的机会吧  我帮你问问
<cherrot> maplebeats: bello~
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞.
<iMadper> maplebeats: bello~
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我亲戚, 找工作, 之前百度要了她有事没能去实习, 现在找不到了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 有办法帮忙推?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 应届哇？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 昂, 明年六月毕业
<O0XX> freeflying: 上次那个99块钱的魔豆路由器，真能买了
<maplebeats> iMadper: 明年毕业？今年不是校招才开始么
<maplebeats> iMadper: 还有机会啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 百度都不去，来什么腾讯
<qiao> iMadper: 来帽帽～
<iMadper> qiao: 可以啊.
<maplebeats> qiao: 求收留
<iMadper> qiao: 你帮我投
<iMadper> qiao: 我没看到好岗位.
<qiao> iMadper: cui 老板说要找一个懂一点kernel的，让专门take DUP的
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你丫的不是在帽帽么
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我们组不要人啊
<O0XX> qiao: DUP是啥？
<maplebeats> 我估计我们组会要人
<iMadper> qiao: 行. 顺便发一下we are hiring邮件给我
<qiao> O0XX: Driver Update Process
<qiao> ima
<iMadper> qiao: dup可以啊, 但是懂一点儿kernel就难了
<qiao> iMadper: 这个月的 还没有收到。。
<iMadper> qiao: 上个月的也行
<iMadper> qiao: 贵组有人满足"懂一点儿kernel"这个要求?
<qiao> iMadper: 要英语过关，需要和 linda & 开发 开会
<iMadper> qiao: 不是问题.
<iMadper> qiao: 英语不是问题.
<qiao> iMadper: 行，那就直接把简历给我吧。。
<qiao> iMadper: 找到这个人，我活就少了。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 好, 你顺便把上个月的we are hiring邮件给我
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。
<iMadper> qiao: 懂点儿kernel做不到啊
<qiao> iMadper: 就是知道kernel和启动相关的就行。。
<casparant> qiao: 是Driver Update Program 好么
<iMadper> qiao: 哦.
<iMadper> casparant: 早, 土豪
<qiao> casparant: 哦。。。记差了。。
<qiao> casparant: 壕早。。
<casparant> iMadper: 早你妹╮(╯_╰)╭
 * iMadper 笑看 caspar打脸首席. 
<qiao> iMadper: 0。0
<iMadper> casparant: 还很早啊
<O0XX> casparant: 早, 土豪
 * qiao 吃饭去了。。
<casparant> O0XX: 午，土豪
<adam8157> 我还以为是dup(), dup2().....
<adam8157> casparant: 早, 土壕
<adam8157> casparant: 北京又雾霾了
 * casparant 你们是复读机么
<adam8157> casparant: 字不一样的
<casparant> adam8157: 恭喜恭喜，快来杭州吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 抢到了么?
<O0XX> adam8157:我猜没
<O0XX> adam8157: 我猜他忘了
<adam8157> O0XX: 他好像在抢
<O0XX> adam8157: 过点了吧
<kandu> adam8157: dup, dup2?
<adam8157> kandu: 我以为嘛
 * adam8157 吃饭去了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 问一下s230u安装ubuntu如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465455 原来的是win7，但现在pc上装了ubuntu后，发现常用的软件都有了，连笔记本也一起换掉。 不过就是怕硬件支持不行，像是cpu温度过高，电池耗电太快，还有关键的wifi和蓝牙以及触摸屏的问题。 不知道这
<^k^>  ─> 些ubuntu 14.04.1里是不是已经解决了 统计信息: 发表于 由 super3dmax — 2014-10-30 12:03
<kandu> adam8157: 你是在说 man 2 那个？
<O0XX> iMadper: 七. 关于配件原装品质的说明
<O0XX> 我们的原装配件是指配件的制造工艺、材料等结构上的品质等同原装，并非指苹果官方的相关授权证明。
<O0XX> adam8157:^^^
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<kandu> dup dup2 有哪些用处？除了 io 重定向到约定的几个 fd 数字?
<archl>   你们在抢什么？银行？
<archl> imtxc cherrot 果然，我每次都是入手那种锐度超级差的相机哈~
<cherrot> archl: DC就那样啊
<gfrog> casparant: 早，土壕
<archl> cherrot: 看镜头，同样感光元件的X20不同效果
<jackness_> 大家还好吗？
<jackness_> 吃饭了吗？
<syq> jackness1: 回娘家来了？
<archl> cherrot:  果然筹款是很难的，呀，所谓众筹网站不过，说用户不是目标人群
<jusss> 大家下午好
<jackness1> syq: 没有啊 自己老家
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/06/08/Cg-4WlJWG_OIZpBKAASNtk8N_HgAAMZDAGFq_YABI3O047.jpg 俄罗斯焰火舞,好惊艳的美丽舞蹈。。
<maplebeats> 啊唔
<maplebeats> 各位好
<maplebeats> adam8157: 蛋壕
<maplebeats> adam8157: c/c++看什么书比较好
<maplebeats> adam8157: 哪里买unix环境编程比较便宜
<adam8157> maplebeats: 首先, 别把C和C++放一起说, 差太多
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我知道- -
<adam8157> maplebeats: 前段时间把Unix环境编程送给别人了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你已经修仙了？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我有kindle第三版的, 你可以放kindle或者pad上看
<adam8157> maplebeats: 要不?
<Niac> 刚在亚马逊国际站买了cpu，怎么订单一路点下来，没有支付的环节呢
<Niac> 都没输入银行卡账号密码
<adam8157> maplebeats: 邮箱pm给我
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我有pad，但是在pad上看会不会太不爽了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 好
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你是入门的? C
<adam8157> maplebeats: Linux C编程一站式学习  这本书给入门的人看相当不错
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我不知道算不算入门。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 因为我要去做后台开发了- -
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我的电子书都share给你了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 爱死你了:D
<adam8157> maplebeats: momo
<maplebeats> adam8157: 有啥参考手册的东东么，比如放在桌边可以随时查查的书
<jusss> Niac: 只用卡号就行了貌似
<adam8157> maplebeats: The Linux Programming Interface这本其实做手册比APUE好些, 我觉得
<Niac> jusss: 我记得就输入了卡号信息
<jusss> Niac: 嗯，那就可以了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 建议买英文版的, 手册类的全都是技术名词, 翻译不忍直视
<Niac> jusss: 那他是直接过来取货再刷卡吗
<maplebeats> Niac: 信用卡哪有需要输入密码的- -
<maplebeats> adam8157: 恩，英文版这一点我不怎么抵触。
<Niac> 就是说钱已经扣了？？？
<jusss> Niac: 国外网站只要卡号，有的连cvv什么的都不要
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我那时原版pdf都, 你可以淘宝上找个打印装订的 (如果买不到影印版的话
<jusss> Niac: 钱已经扣了
<Niac> 我操
<Niac> 那下次买的时候呢
<adam8157> Niac: 发货的时候才会扣钱
<Niac> 需要重新输入账号？？？
<jusss> adam8157: 能拒付吗？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 好的
<adam8157> Niac: 改名字或者收货地址的话才会需要重新校验卡号
<adam8157> jusss: 拒收就是了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 英文原版这价格。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 妥妥的影印版咯
<jusss> adam8157: 不签名？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我把PDF拿出来自己打印不知道会不会被部门秘书揍
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我的电子书基本都是原版绝版, 少而精, 不要辜负了我
<maplebeats> adam8157: 必须的!
<adam8157> maplebeats: 曾经红帽好多人这么干, IT发邮件抱怨
<adam8157> Standard of C90这本书是我最自豪的收藏, 网上找不到, ISO卖几百刀....
<maplebeats> adam8157: 简直，你是怎么搞到的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 缘分
 * adam8157 【十月】寄生兽第4话
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你看这个？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 小学时看的了都
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我昨晚看了一下新闪电侠不错
<jusss> adam8157: 那你能搞到大牛的手札或笔记吗
<adam8157> jusss: ....
<adam8157> jusss: 我自己都没有写笔记的习惯, 还去看别人的笔记?
<maplebeats> 听说JD最近有200-100的图书券？
<jusss> adam8157: 难道你的记忆力跟冯诺依曼或欧拉一样可以过目不忘？
<adam8157> jusss: 我只是懒而已
<jusss> 就连黎曼这样的大师也都有笔记，
<iMadper> qiao: 等你的邮件呢啊孩子
<jusss> adam8157: 据说go语言什么的直接就是在纸上设计出来的，
<archl> maplebeats:  过去很久了
<archl> maplebeats:  200-100 图书卷是多久之前了呀
<archl> maplebeats: 明天陪我去看红树林
<iMadper> O0XX: 半systemd半startup, 真是垃圾
<maplebeats> archl: 我看一下，有个妹子说约我去攀岩
<maplebeats> archl: 明天周五啊？
<archl> maplebeats:  对呀。
<maplebeats> 尼玛，我要上班啊
<archl> maplebeats: 噢。
<iMadper> O0XX: 用startup的方法改keymap, 说没有那个命令. 用systemd的办法改, 说参数不对. nnnd, 我从systemd的tree里面抄的都说参数不对...
<iMadper> O0XX: 不行了, 我要用arch了
<archl> maplebeats:  好吧。我也去攀岩
<O0XX> iMadper:赞
<maplebeats> archl: - -。
<archl> maplebeats:  呀。我是很招人讨厌的人~
<maplebeats> archl: 太坏了
<archl> maplebeats:  为什么太坏了呀？我没玩过攀岩
<tedlz000> 弱弱地问一句，这里都是男的么？
<lainme> archl: 人家要和妹子独处
<maplebeats> tedlz000: 是的，全是基佬
<maplebeats> lainme: 炸出来一只
<maplebeats> lainme: 会约我的妹纸，肯定会约其它人。。。#人艰不拆
<tedlz000> 话说我也是基佬哦，有单独私聊的么？^_^
<maplebeats> 。。。 archl交给你了
<archl> lainme:  。
<maplebeats> archl: 你去HK找 lainme了么- -
<archl> maplebeats: ？
<archl> maplebeats:  去过一次
<archl> maplebeats: 还有一次机会
<archl> lol
<maplebeats> LOL
<maplebeats> 下下周我们一起去吧！HK浪一把回家
<tedlz000> 我23,173,78,0。有兴趣可以和我私聊。^_^
<archl> 上次直接晕倒了
<archl> maplebeats: ？什么时候？
<maplebeats> tedlz000: 简直找对地方了 iMadper接客
<maplebeats> archl: 不知道，下下周吧
<tedlz000> 这里有1么？
<archl> tedlz000: ？看不懂。。。
<tedlz000> iMadper就是那个昨天键盘坏掉的帅哥哥么？
<tedlz000> 连1和0都不懂，自称什么基佬？
<archl> iMadper: 难道 tedlz000 真的是gay么。说了这么多不懂的东西，是暗语么？
<qiao> iMadper: 你现在的邮箱。。
<iMadper> archl:我不懂
<qiao> iMadper: 刚睡着了。
<archl> tedlz000: 去死我什么时候说自己是基佬
<tedlz000> 攻和受你们总懂吧。
<archl> tedlz000:  我没兴趣
<tedlz000> 攻=1，受=0。
<tedlz000> iMadper就是那个昨天键盘坏掉的帅哥哥么？
<archl> iMadper: 我好久没看到穿的很少很少的女孩子了。
<iMadper> archl:等夏天到了吧.
<iMadper> archl:或者去游泳池吧
<tedlz000> archl，看来你果然不是基佬，唉，大失所望，我还是另外找人吧。
<archl> iMadper: 确实，应该夏天去混住旅舍就到处是。
<archl> iMadper: 或者去热的地方度假去
<iMadper> archl:没办法去啊, 得上班
<archl> iMadper:  给自己放假呀
<BBI-094> e
<iMadper> archl: 那就没饭碗了啊
<archl> iMadper: 对呀，然后换碗
<BBI-094> 快上班了，不萌
<archl> BBI-094: 抱怨萌
<tedlz000> 有谁需要我介绍介绍gay的暗语？
<BBI-094> 汗，我以为这是C 吧聊天室呢
<BBI-094> 我说的怎么这么激情慢慢
<BBI-094> 满满
<tedlz000> 这里是gay聊天室。
 * archl 今天好愚蠢，剃胡须的时候夹到了鼻毛。。。。。疼。。。
<cherrot> archl: 赞
<archl> cherrot: 萌萌哒
<tedlz000> archl，我帮你剃胡子。。。
 * adam8157 这本书更新了......  http://songjinshan.com/akabook/zh/index.html
<cherrot> adam8157: 呀哈 好东西啊
<archl> tedlz000:  不要。。。你肯定是受吧。。。
<tedlz000> archl，你终于懂攻和受了！
<archl> tedlz000: 就是像女人的家伙。。。
<tedlz000> 那哥哥你是攻吗？
<archl> tedlz000: ....
<tedlz000> 哥哥，我的好哥哥。。。
<archl> tedlz000:  以前有受找我。。。。。又来。。。。
<archl> iMadper: 。。。这种情况怎么办。。。
<archl> lol
<tedlz000> archl哥哥别害羞吗，再来一次要不要！
 * archl 对性没兴趣。 tedlz000  你还是找别人吧。
<tedlz000> iMadper要我帮你修键盘吗？
<tedlz000> -*-何许人也?
<tedlz000> 为什么帮archl说话？
<archl> tedlz000: 你 试试 /me
<archl> tedlz000: 命令 “/me 对性没兴趣。……”
<tedlz000> 好了，我懂了。
<tedlz000> 原来你真的对性没兴趣啊。。。
<tedlz000> 我的好哥哥，archl。
<iMadper> wangchao: yoooo
<wangchao> iMadper: hoooo
<cherrot> iMadper: yoooooo
<iMadper> cherrot: hoooo
<iMadper> cherrot: 帮我问完了吗?
<tedlz000> Ahhhh, ohhhh, ahhhh, ohhhh! My dear brother, just do it! I want it! Yes! Deeper!
<wangchao> ass kicker
<cherrot> iMadper: 目前看都木有hc， 我身边就有个数据挖掘的组，微博被拆之后很多都过来了，饱和了。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂, thx
<cherrot> iMadper: maple怎么跑了  等他来了问问深圳的情况
<iMadper> cherrot: 被我kick了
<iMadper> cherrot: 他不是跑了, 是飞了
<cherrot> iMadper: lol for what?
<iMadper> cherrot: 忘了, 还需要理由?
<cherrot> lol
 * lainme 被手头一个程序里的goto连击吓住了
<archl> cherrot:  你来深圳刷经验？
 * archl 不懂的太多了，太恶劣了呀
<cherrot> lainme: goto 连击是几个意思。。
<cherrot> archl: 刷什么经验？
<cherrot> archl: 最近脑仁疼
<archl> cherrot: 准备腾讯总部晋升了？
<lainme> cherrot: 在一个函数里用了十多个
<cherrot> lainme: 好可怕。。。
<cherrot> archl: 蛋 准备走人
<archl> cherrot: 噢。恭喜
<archl> cherrot: 终于离开苦海
<cherrot> iMadper: 那俩烟酒僧学啥的？
<iMadper> cherrot: 就一个, 写c/cpp的, 研究生方向是数据挖掘之类的
<archl> cherrot: 可以去上海呀，上海女孩子多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • (急!!!)win7 &&ubuntu14.04（vmware10.0）双系统共享D,E不成功，劳驾协助之. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465458 win7下面使用VMWare10安装一个ubuntu14.04，想将win7下面的D、E和ubuntu共享，但是遇到了些麻烦： 1.VMTool我已经安装了... 2. sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<cherrot> archl: 到时候看
<archl> cherrot: 男儿志在四方
<cherrot> archl: 其实新西兰移民倒也不错
<archl> cherrot:  去玩几年，想移民就去了吧
<Niac> 如何对一门语言进行系统的分析呢
<archl> cherrot: 有种特殊的新西兰签证，只要雅思4分，年龄18-30之间，高中以上学历，2万人民币。就可以去工作+旅游
<archl> cherrot: 1年有效 。不过1年只给1000个名额 - 1生一次
<cherrot> archl: 先飘着吧   没有好的机会  郁闷
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 你不在腾讯了?
<adam_magic_pack> wangchao: wc?
<wangchao> adam_magic_pack: adam?
<archl> cherrot: 我看运气，是否我买的牛奶是12月到期的。
<adam_magic_pack> wangchao: 思密达
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 当当赶紧出国去工作呀。
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 还在啊   在找跳的机会
 * adam_magic_pack 求收留
 * cherrot 这点工资卫生纸都快买不起了
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot: 你工资没怎么增长么？
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 你卫生纸用的太费了
 * adam_magic_pack 暴击
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  他负责买很多女孩子的卫生纸
<archl> lol
<tryit> cherrot, 企鹅的level不是很给力的吗？
<eexp> cherrot: 你撸太多了。
<cherrot> tryit: 互联网最低
<archl> eexp:  这是阿姨呀
<cherrot> eexp: =。= 怎么会
<archl> eexp: 赶紧玩游戏
<archl> eexp:  当然不会了。cherrot身边都是妹子呀
<archl> 萌萌哒妹子壕
<tryit> cherrot, 肉身翻墙
<eexp> 你咋知道他周围是妹子
<archl> eexp: 看照片
<eexp> 哪里有
<archl> eexp:  加他
<eexp> 加啥加
<archl> eexp: plus google
<eexp> Cherrot Luo？
<eexp> 都性罗？
<archl> eexp: 噢。那里面还少
<archl> eexp: 嗯。
<eexp> 你两个是亲戚？
<archl> eexp: 我遇到的姓罗的都比我活泼呀
<archl> eexp: 不是
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 是结婚之后改姓的
<cherrot> eexp: 嗯哪
<eexp> cherrot: 你是二次元控？
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: lol
<adam_magic_pack> 不是亲戚胜似亲戚
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: =、= 脑洞这么大。。
<cherrot> eexp: 半个。。
<eexp> cherrot: 还发那么多色情图片。。
<cherrot> eexp: lol
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 当妈妈你改姓什么
<iMadper> 姓当呗
<iMadper> 还能是啥
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 行不更名坐不改姓, 不过选英文名的时候不承认拼音而选用Lee就是了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  姓 “ 什么” 就好
<archl> 叫 什么 lee
<iMadper> archl: lee嘛, 就是"梨"这个姓氏
<iMadper> archl: 很多名人都是这个姓, 比如, 梨鸭
<eexp> 小丽啊
<archl> iMadper:  ¦o(<
<eexp> 小周跑了
<archl> eexp: 小姨你呢
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/322810
 * adam_magic_pack 今晚是这周最后一顿正常的, 吃点啥好呢
<adam_magic_pack> archl: .......
<eexp> cherrot: 为啥看你发的东西，有种错乱的感觉
<iMadper> O0XX: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/systemd/systemd/master/hwdb/60-keyboard.hwdb
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 金钱豹呀 170元
<^k^> ⇪ ti: text/plain
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 金钱豹真的是渣渣
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  四海一家
<iMadper> O0XX: 新的systemd直接支持我的键盘了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  只是去吃冰激凌就行了不是？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 更新!
<iMadper> O0XX: 咱们那个半吊子systemd实在是太难用了
<cherrot> eexp: 哪错乱了。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 怎么迁移过去啊?
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我不懂，别糊弄我，到底什么是好吃的呀
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 除了重装?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 吃我大Debian
<iMadper> 搞个一半的systemd真是让人拙计
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你吃吧, 不跟你抢, 要是能重装, 我就换arch了啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 其实还是Fedora的新科技比较好
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 信不过啊
<tryit> iMadper, 当初为了装gnome 3，来回切换systemd好几次……
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我想要好吃的。
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 有什么好吃的。
<iMadper> tryit: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: utopic不是纯systemd的么/
<adam_magic_pack> ?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不是很信得过这货...
<tryit> iMadper, pkg冲突，只能二选一，折腾啊折腾
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 主要是不是很敢升级distro
<iMadper> tryit: 是很折腾. 不过systemd还是很值得的.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没啥问题的 大不了重装
<tryit> iMadper, systemd太霸道了……
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... 我能信你???!!!
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<iMadper> tryit: 甜过初恋
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 国庆给我妈从wheezy升级到jessie, 妥妥的
<kandu> 用 sid 的，不能信
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 给你讲个笑话, 前几天远程把我妈的网络搞挂了, interfaces文件写了不该写的东西
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 真棒 lol
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 然后你怎么收尾的
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 你妈不玩QQ游戏么
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 然后前天电话指导我妈终端执行sudo命令修复了
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 斗地主, 有web和手机版本的
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: T_T 你妈威武
<lainme> onlylove_: 论坛灌水区有人找你
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 威武.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 论坛灌水区有人找你
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • sudo nautilus 打开后无法删除东西。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465459 [img]C:\Users\611a\Desktop\QQ图片20141030143230.jpg[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 HanwenD — 2014-10-30 14:35
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 论坛灌水区有人找你
<lainme> ……你们是复读机么
<cherrot> onlylove_: 论坛灌水区有人找你
<iMadper> lainme: 我第一眼看到的时候, 笑了出来
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 不该写的东西，是av url?
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 不是, 写了wlan0的配置, 结果networkmanager这东西检测到interfaces里有wlan0它就撒手不管了, 于是我娘就上不了网了
<eexp> nnnd 蛋蛋突然就正经了。
<cherrot> iMadper: 发链接呀
<iMadper> cherrot: forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=465426&p=3112302
<alvin_rxg> Title: 登录 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: T_T 你妈威武
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 帝都雾霾，你们都习惯千里传音了。
<onlylove_> lainme: 着急么，我密码忘了，在自己电脑上……回家再看吧
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 今天又是200左右, 比上周六480好多了
<onlylove_> eexp: ee神求拯救
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 我觉得 stable 的打包质量都不够。不过别人为 wheezy 做了 steam 安装包，为了玩游戏只能忍受 wheezy 了。
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 上RHEL吧, 质量杠杠的
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: red hat 的rpm 没扩展不好用啊
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: suse 到想得开，给 rpm 加上 recommend, suggest 扩展啦
<cherrot> nyfair: 牛牛,包养我!
<cherrot> onlylove_: 楼主在线等呢
<O0XX>  nyfair: 牛牛,包养我!
<iMadper> onlylove_: 楼主在线等呢
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你们……够了…… cc iMadper
<nyfair> 你们都是菊苣，我是微微
<iMadper> 好久没有这么搞笑的帖子了
<iMadper> nyfair: 他们都是巨软, 你是微硬
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: onlylove_ 买一个罩子，分成2个，上班记得你们都带嘴巴上。
<lainme> onlylove_: 我不着急。搬小板凳买饮料可以慢慢观看
<onlylove_> lainme: 不是水区的话我瞅瞅就好……唉……
<onlylove_> 果然是jackness那欠抽的！
<onlylove_> 喵的，我改签名还不行么……
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕
<onlylove_> 妹子跑了就跑了，还招惹上这么一货，我招谁惹谁了！
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<archl> iMadper : 初恋真难受！
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 壕
<onlylove_> archl: 习惯了就好了
<archl> onlylove_: 。。。初恋到底是啥。
<archl> onlylove_:  我还没初恋过呀
<onlylove_> jackness: 你给我手脚利索的把那个帖子处理了
<archl> onlylove_:  没做到才难受
<archl> 。。。
<jackness> onlylove_, 怎么了
<onlylove_> archl: 就是那么种感觉吧……说不出，只能自己体会
<onlylove_> jackness: 我改签名还不行么，一个warning那么多的程序，还真有人没事编译玩
<eexp> archl: 就是化学品侵蚀你的神经。
<jackness> onlylove_, 我喜欢你这个id
<archl> eexp:  那和暗恋有啥区别。
<jackness> onlylove_, 我是不会删除的，我爱许燕飞
<eexp> archl: 傻瓜，一个单方面，一个同时
<onlylove_> jackness: http://www.guokr.com/group/60/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ Hello world!小组 | 小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<eexp> onlylove_: 成功锁定此主题
<archl> eexp: 所以你说的不具体
<onlylove_> jackness: 自己玩去
<onlylove_> eexp: 顺便说，单方面的那叫单相思，不叫初恋
<archl> eexp: 对呀。
 * archl 只有单相思过
<eexp> 初次，只是第一次。有啥区别？
<archl> eexp: 没恋爱嗯
<jackness> onlylove_, 谢谢
<eexp> 化学品作用是一样的
<eexp> onlylove_: 过几年后，再翻出这帖子，让你回忆下。
 * eexp 喂点白云山的化学品给罗杰吃，让这家伙闭嘴。
<onlylove_> eexp: 新出的那个？
<onlylove_> eexp: 48一颗的？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41666
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 国产伟哥金戈上市，售价48元/粒
<onlylove_> ^k^: lag bot
<archl> eexp  onlylove_  。。。对性没啥兴趣呀。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 吃了就有兴趣了
<archl> onlylove_: 我才知道这些药这么贵呀
 * archl 现在好奇避孕套到底什么样子呢
<jackness> onlylove_, 为什么现在编译都是错误呢？
<onlylove_> archl: 有专利的东西，不贵才怪
<onlylove_> jackness: 你傻呗
<jackness> onlylove_, 我哪里傻了
<archl> eexp 阿姨
<onlylove_> jackness: 好好找本书，看下那程序里面的语法错误
<jackness> onlylove_, 谢谢
<jackness> onlylove_, 大哥啊，两个一模一样的为什么第二个编译错误啊
<onlylove_> jackness: 肯定有不一样的地方
<onlylove_> jackness: http://book.douban.com/subject/1139336/
<onlylove_> jackness: 自己看去
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ C程序设计语言 (豆瓣) 价格: 22.00元
<jackness> onlylove_, 大哥，要钱的
<jackness> onlylove_, 我买不起
<onlylove_> jackness: 我要你买了？网上随便下盗版的好么
<jackness> onlylove_, 知道了，谢谢
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 你这样不好吧.....
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你给个办法打发了这货，我感激不尽
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 难道要我付钱给他买书
<jusss> who?
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 你应该说"我管你买得起买不起", 而不是指导下载盗版 =,=
<jusss> 盗版有理，盗版无罪
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  厚脸皮的就像我呀。我最近开窍了，我脸皮真厚呀。
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 我觉得我还是给他谭浩强算了
<onlylove_> archl: 你有脸皮？
<archl> onlylove_:  对呀。我没有
<onlylove_> archl: 然后你没脸皮，说自己脸皮厚？
<jusss> onlylove_: xp装个iis5.1都装12分钟了还没结束
<jusss> onlylove_: 正常吗？
<onlylove_> jusss: 不知道，你为毛要装iis……
<archl> onlylove_:  对很多人来说，没脸皮她们不懂呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 取决于机器硬件
<onlylove_> jusss: 或者你干脆干掉重来吧
<archl> onlylove_: 陌生人还是接受脸皮厚容易些。在你们面前我就没脸皮了
<O0XX> jusss: 正常
<jusss> onlylove_: 用友这个软件依赖iis
<O0XX> jusss: 装一天都正常
<jusss> O0XX: 擦，那怎么办
<O0XX> jusss:等
<O0XX> jusss:或者不等
 * archl 发现自己感兴趣的女孩都是不自拍的。。。
<archl> 连照片都找不到。。。
<jusss> 装nginx也没见慢呀
<jusss> 怎么iis就傻慢
<jusss> 都尼玛快装20分钟了
<onlylove_> jusss: 最不该慢的就是nginx
<onlylove_> jusss: 没事，等着，等它回过神来就好了
<jusss> 都等20分钟了
<nyfair> archl: 蛤蛤
<archl> nyfair: 所以我只能依靠别人拍她们的照片了。。。
<nyfair> archl: 我在嘲笑你，笨蛋
<iMadper> jusss: 他不是慢, 只是去发呆了
<archl> nyfair: 没关系呀。我不怕嘲笑
<jusss> iMadper: 那咋办
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: iMadper: jusss: 你们快把罗洁揍醒
<jusss> iMadper: 发呆20分钟了都
<archl> ny
 * archl 抱抱 nyfair
<jusss> nyfair: 2代把我ignore了
<nyfair> jusss: who?
<nyfair> jusss: 你们之间怎么了
<jusss> nyfair: 海归2代呀
<onlylove_> nyfair: 揍不醒了，怪阿姨你自己想办法吧，这里的2代就一个
<jusss> nyfair: 这里还有第二个海归2代？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 无题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465462 Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ ls Desktop    examples.desktop  PlayOnLinux's virtual drives  Templates  workspace Documents  Music             Public                        tjh Downloads  Pictures          temp                          Videos
<^k^>  ─> jackness@ubuntu:~$ cd tjh jackness@ubuntu:~/tjh$ ls C  C++  Java  主持之路  软件测试  错误日志 jackness@ubuntu:~/tjh$ cd C j …
<nyfair> jusss: 蛋蛋？
<jusss> nyfair: …蛋蛋又不是2代
<jackness> 你们聊得有点low
<jusss> nyfair: 当然是你要揍醒的那个2代了
<nyfair> jackness: 笨蛋，ubuntu就是因为足够low才能成为linux的代名词，要逼格请去隔壁
<onlylove_> nyfair: 隔壁好多门，你要说下门牌号
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于温度的讨论，见下图，请大神们指教。谢谢。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465463 Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ ls Desktop    examples.desktop  PlayOnLinux's virtual drives  Templates  workspace Documents  Music             Public                        tjh Downloads  Pictures     
<^k^>  ─>     temp                          Videos jackness@ubuntu:~$ cd tjh jackness@ubuntu:~/tjh$ ls C  C++  Java  主持之路  …
<jackness> nyfair, 我喜欢装比，哈哈，隔壁是哪里？
<onlylove_> #lfs
<onlylove_> 其他地方逼格不够
<nyfair> jackness: 少年，跟我做独立游戏吧，保证有逼格
<ashui> 必须 #lfs
<jackness> nyfair, 好啊，但是我喜欢onlylove
<ashui> 做独立游戏 管饭么？
<onlylove_> 我擦，滚粗
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 管住么?
<onlylove_> 和我有半毛钱关系
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 包租婆会缺房子？
<jusss> nyfair: 可以momoda吗？
<onlylove_> jusss: 白天么么哒，晚上啪啪啪
<O0XX> onlylove_:给跪了...
<O0XX> nyfair: 有秘书么？
<O0XX> nyfair: 能做到 有事秘书干，没事干秘书么？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<onlylove_> O0XX: 说的好像你比我强多少似的
<O0XX> onlylove_: 呵呵哒
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么我改正了，还是错误的呢？请大神们指教。谢谢。在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465465 Code: jackness@ubuntu:~$ ls Desktop    examples.desktop  PlayOnLinux's virtual drives  Templates  workspace Documents  Music             Public                        tjh Downloa
<^k^>  ─> ds  Pictures          temp                          Videos jackness@ubuntu:~$ cd tjh jackness@ubuntu:~/tjh$ ls C  C++  J …
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 10-30-2014 16:00; PM2.5; 182.0;
<O0XX> roylez:求解救
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 武汉现在pm 2.5 < 50
<roylez> O0XX: 基佬我不救
<O0XX> http://www.pm25.in/zhangjiakou
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ PM25.in | 张家口PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<O0XX> roylez:那你不救 adam_magic_pack 才对... 直男this
<nyfair> http://www.pm25.in/shanghai
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女的独立游戏是 Hgame？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ PM25.in | 上海PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<nyfair> 这网站搞笑吧，张江绝对是上海空气最差的地方之一
<nyfair> 居然成了唯一的优
<iMadper> http://www.pm25.in/shenzhen        不错啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ PM25.in | 深圳PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 张家口太不合群了!
<roylez> http://www.pm25.in/wuhan
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ PM25.in | 武汉PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 天生丽质啊
<nyfair> roylez: 度娘贴吧找我
<nyfair> http://www.pm25.in/tangshan
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ PM25.in | 唐山PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<nyfair> 这个NB
<O0XX> nyfair: 所有的都是重度污染。。。
<iMadper> nyfair: http://www.pm25.in/handan
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ PM25.in | 邯郸PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<O0XX> http://pm25.in/chengde
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ PM25.in | 承德PM2.5及空气质量指数(AQI)
<O0XX> 承德也扛不住了
<O0XX> 张家口居然还是良
<O0XX> 太NB了
<roylez> nyfair: 没有果照你叫我看个猴子
<roylez> O0XX: 治理空气污染基本靠刮风下雨
<O0XX> roylez: 也不是吧...http://www.weather.com.cn/weather1d/101090301.shtml
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 张家口今天天气预报 今天_明后天_7天_15天天气预报
<O0XX> roylez:张家口现在就是2级风，小雨，下没下还不一定
<O0XX> roylez:说了是天生丽质
 * onlylove_ 一想到下周调岗就不想干活了！
<onlylove_> 奇怪，为啥系统时间又改了
<onlylove_> 没注意是utc时间……
<iMadper> qiao: 重新申请的招行全币种到手了
<qiao> iMadper: 赞 壕～
<nyfair> iMadper: 说道这个，上回当当推荐的招财猫我到现在还没开卡...
<nyfair> iMadper: 本来准备买东西的，可是网店不打折了...等下个打折季再开卡
<onlylove_> nyfair: 找人换普卡去
<iMadper> nyfair: 昂, 我也打算买东西, 不过我直接去淘宝找人代下单
<onlylove_> iMadper: 为何要找人代下单
<iMadper> onlylove_: 懒得注册转运之类的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 淘宝找个人, 一步到位帮我搞定
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我专心来这里吹水
<onlylove_> iMadper: 哦，淘宝代下，我以为是你找别人给你淘宝
<iMadper> onlylove_: :-)
<O0XX> iMadper:壕
<iMadper> O0XX: 土豪
<O0XX> iMadper:办个i白金吧... cc adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> O0XX: 不给我办啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 再申请啊
<archl> iMadper: 脸皮厚些
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 只有62开头的招行卡才能买电影票半价啊?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 有银联就行
<archl> iMadper: 只有确定时间的时候才能买吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 得电影院能刷啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦.
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 62就是银联的标识
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 壕，来张i白金吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 等我第一个月公积金到账
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 懂了.
 * archl 的额度又变成了3000人民币了
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 但银联不一定是62
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 好，到时候跟我要推荐码..
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  噢。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 之前的link还在log里呢
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:赞
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 就怕我一申请就没权益了...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 应该不会...中信还是蛮靠谱的..
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 对了，交行周周耍又来了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 就我上次薅自行车那个
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我没那个精力...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 一个延误险 一个换里程, 我就要这俩权益
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 换里程的话，果断去办 中行 EMV
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:绑定国航招行，里程大大的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 国外哪刷的了那么多?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: i白里程合适？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 而且我也办不下来中行白金啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 合适
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 中行反正是千万不能有二卡, 还款太蛋疼
<iMadper> O0XX: 交行这次礼品是啥啊?
<O0XX> iMadper:还在征求意见
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦...
<O0XX> iMadper: 比前两次都好
<iMadper> O0XX: 那我去弄一张耍耍去
<O0XX> iMadper:来耍撒..我推荐爱你你
<iMadper> O0XX: link
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，蘑菇街那个team talk是啥，靠谱不
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 好些交行后来红周五和周周刷的规则都特别坑
<adam_magic_pack> 好像
<nyfair> 没用过，不做评价
<onlylove_> tmux的分屏里面咋粘贴
<O0XX> iMadper: 明天给你发
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 新装14.10，ibus拼音无法切换成全拼，始终是双拼。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465473 无论设置全拼还是双拼，输入始终是双拼状态。重装2次同样问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ttxyr — 2014-10-30 17:06
<O0XX> iMadper: 摩擦摩擦，似魔鬼的步伐.. http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1eltan1r5qfg208c07ux6p.gif
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper> O0XX: 有时很远有时很近
<adam_magic_pack> 360发财了? 这几天linkedin上好几个奇虎的了
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 360就没缺过钱
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 去吧..
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 互联网, 我不懂...
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 苟富贵勿相忘
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:但搞基^w机你在行啊..
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 猫富贵勿相喵
<adam_magic_pack> 哈喽，我是Andy,很高兴有机会认识您！我现在在做IT互联网职位，希望跟您进一步沟通~
<adam_magic_pack> 方便留个qq或者电话吗，考不考虑新机会都可以认识一下~O(∩_∩)O~
<adam_magic_pack> ^^ 一个男的, 还特么这种表情, 不敢加
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 不过前几天我司vmware测试走了3个，不知为啥
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 吓我，我以为你改这么说话了，正想把你踢出去。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: .....
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 悦姐你的图片什么时候能发完?
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 最多再有一周吧，怎么啦？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 你这是报社啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: vmware要不要应届生当测试的? 正式岗位
<onlylove_> iMadper: fte?这个不清楚
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 多好~
<nyfair> 对了，今年马云和jd优惠券上哪里找
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 哎，我辛辛苦苦地给你们报社，我容易吗！
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我准备在腊香肠和腊排骨收获的季节去四川一趟
<nyfair> 360钱给得很多的
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 几月份?
<nyfair> 压力也比度娘之流要小
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 快过年的时候吧，1月底应该就有了。
 * O0XX 求去360
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 不过你没有好的渠道，打算怎么买好的腊肉香肠？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 那么晚, 看来是北京->绵阳->成都->青岛->威海的节奏
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我认识好多人的
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 好吧。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 当地人, 去蹭个饭, 外加腆着脸皮要点
<adam_magic_pack> 每家要点
<adam_magic_pack> lol
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 可以啊，可以来我们家要。
<Destine> 应该肯定有多的吃不完的。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我表哥还在成都呢
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 去窗根底下偷一楼的
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 人家得晒出来好吧，有时候就直接挂厨房里。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 度娘艳红不是说，你们不要抱着小资心态，要有狼性
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我看绵阳好多晒在外面的
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, http://shop69357144.taobao.com
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 首页-@把文翰-淘宝网
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 不过随便买点应该都很好吃, 以前有个江油娃每年回北京都给我带很多, 然后他今年回成都工作了, 不开心
<tedlz000> 我没有狼性，我只有羊性，怎么办？
 * adam_magic_pack 收藏
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 哇哈哈哈，我都是直接在家拿，现在冰箱里还冻着3根家里的麻辣香肠。
<onlylove_> tedlz000: 被吃掉
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 香肠简直赞
<tedlz000> 我想做喜羊羊，不想做灰太狼，怎么办？
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 那是！
<Destine> 今晚回家把它们都煮啦。
<tedlz000> 我只想做喜羊羊，不想做灰太狼，怎么办？
<onlylove_> tedlz000: 你是艳红想淘汰的员工
<Destine> tedlz000, 你是罗姐姐第二？
<adam_magic_pack> 口水
<tedlz000> 我是男的，可爱的小男生。^_^
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 看你这么惨，我今年要是行李不超就给你带点。
<Destine> tedlz000, 果然是罗姐姐第二。
<tedlz000> 讨厌。。。
<Destine> onlylove_, ……
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 不敢跟吃货抢, 我反正是要去四川的 :)
<tedlz000> 有好哥哥没有啊？
<Destine> tedlz000, 你说我踢你不踢你呢？
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 。。。我没那么可怕。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 下午两点半, 见面第一句话, "一起吃去啊"
<tedlz000> 不要踢我，伦家这么可爱。
<mikecao> tedlz000, 是真汉字还是伪娘。。
<tedlz000> 我是小受。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 多好啊，我只跟觉得是吃货的说这话好吗。
<adam_magic_pack> =,= 快下班了
<mikecao> 受不了。。能给我OP么。。
<tedlz000> 算了，这里找不到真爱，大失所望！
<O0XX> tedlz000: 赞
<tedlz000> I'm very dissappointed because I can't find my true love.
<adam_magic_pack> tedlz000: 改成frustrating, "dissappointed"是说对别人失望
<adam_magic_pack> frustrated
<tedlz000> 话说可以用加密的文件系统隐藏本人的隐私，比如，我是小受。。。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:英帝
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack:英帝
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 打嗝帝
<iMadper> O0XX: 打嗝帝
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 再来一个!
<tedlz000> Yes, you are right. I'm very frustrated because I can't find my true love...
<iMadper> O0XX: 再来一个!
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: iMadper pantry有个基老
<iMadper> 周末换成utopic去
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你咋知道
<tedlz000> 我就是基佬，怎么了？
<adam_magic_pack> 赞
<O0XX> iMadper:直接换arch
<iMadper> 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 还得重装啊
<O0XX> iMadper:那还不容易
 * adam_magic_pack 期待明天发薪
<onlylove_> wget又出漏洞了……
<onlylove_> 今年咋那么多基础软件出漏洞
 * lainme 期待明天发薪
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 握手
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lainme: 一人分我一半
<casparant> iMadper: 剩下一半给我
<tedlz000> wget是什么漏洞啊？
<tedlz000> \me
<iMadper> casparant: 好!
<iMadper> casparant: 啥时候再来请我吃饭啊, 我快饿死了
<casparant> iMadper: 等着吧
<archl> iMadper: 不会吧。。。
<archl> iMadper: 我都没饿死呀
 * archl 只有200元活到现在了
<maplebeats> 不想干活
<archl> maplebeats: 不干了，出去吃饭吧，请我
<maplebeats> archl: 我正打算去吃饭
<maplebeats> 要腐败
<archl> maplebeats: 怎么腐败？
<maplebeats> archl: 去个地方吃喝
<archl> maplebeats: 我最近两天吃甜食吃多了。
<archl> maplebeats: 现在肚子涨大
<maplebeats> archl: 壕
<archl> maplebeats:  壕毛。每天5元牛奶2元以前存下的饼干+米饭
<archl> maplebeats: 这就是甜食！
<tedlz000> 这就是甜食吗？archl？
<archl> tedlz000: 不是么？
<tedlz000> archl，你能告诉我你的情况吗？像这样：173.78.23.0 。
<archl> tedlz000: 。
<tedlz000> 注意，这不是IP地址哦。、
<archl> tedlz000: 不懂
<archl> maplebeats: 请我吃非甜食呀
<archl> maplebeats: 什么时候
<tedlz000> 身高.体重.年龄.攻还是受，这就是情况，它像IP地址，但其实它不是。
 * archl 已经没工资了
<archl> tedlz000: 。。。
<archl> 去死吧。
<archl> maplebeats: 快快告诉我吃什么
<tedlz000> 来，好哥哥，我喂你吃甜食。
<tedlz000> archl
<archl> iMadper: 。。。我为啥总是被gay看上！
<archl> lol
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41674
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | wget发现严重安全漏洞
<maplebeats> 你们在一起吧
<maplebeats> onlylove_: wget漏洞怎么玩？
<archl> maplebeats:  你赶紧的，说去哪里吃呀
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 我这边weechat不知道为啥不能粘贴了
<maplebeats> archl: 海岸城
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 我怎么知道
<archl> maplebeats: 吃猫屎咖啡啊
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 不能粘贴了，怎么给你发ftp漏洞的网址
<^k^> tedlz000: define:wget not defined.
<onlylove_> maplebeats: cve-2014-8517
<archl> maplebeats: 好远，要飞机送我。
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 这个是ftp的
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 我在想，装了wget就会有问题？
<archl> maplebeats: 空中直线距离15.8公里
<tedlz000> wget not defined 什么意思？
<maplebeats> archl: 那你不要来了- -
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 毕竟apt用wget
<tedlz000> ^k^: 是找不到路径的意思么？
<archl> onlylove_:  apt不是 curl？
<onlylove_> archl: 应该是wget
<maplebeats> 我擦
<iMadper> archl: 事出必有因
<maplebeats> 我七月的打车票报销不了
<maplebeats> 操操
<archl> ...
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 意思是在运行的时候会被hack？
<archl> maplebeats: 我吸引gay是为什么？
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 不清楚
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 应该是连接特殊服务器或者下载特殊文件
<tedlz000> archl，我绝不伤害你，请哥哥放心。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> tedlz000: 我不是说伤害不伤害，我是好奇
<onlylove_> 受不了了，过会儿再来
<tedlz000> archl: 弟弟很乖很萌的，哥哥保证会喜欢。
<tedlz000> archl: 我们一起去吃晚饭吧好么？
<archl> 。。。
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我用weechat突然发现右键不能粘贴了，为什么
<onlylove_> yunfan: @bar(input):button2
<^k^> tedlz000, 你告诉我。  18:07
<onlylove_> yunfan: 删掉.weechat目录重开又好了……
<archl> onlylove_:  好吧，那么我就不想了。
<jusss> onlylove_: 感冒了真难受
<jusss> onlylove_:  yunfan 现在还能买到康泰克吗？
<jusss> 康泰克加克拉霉素治感冒非常好
<jusss> 克拉霉素不好买
<yunfan> onlylove_: 应该是ncurses的问题
<ashui> 感冒喝开水就行了，如果发烧头痛 来粒布洛芬吧
<ashui> 目前感觉疗效最好的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 借成绩单 : 老师问吉米:"你为什么要把成绩单借给约翰呢?""不,不是我故意的。"吉米讷讷地回答,"他说,想吓唬一下自己的父母。""那结果呢?"老师又问,"结果。。。"吉米回答,"约翰的屁股肿了。"    
<ashui> 这机器人不错啊
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<Freebuilder> 忍住不撸就做春梦，唉！
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 喝一杯酒，马上就睡了
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 代码码到凌晨两点，马上就睡了
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 找个铝朋友，马上就睡了
<Freebuilder> 女友太丑，下不了手
<jusss> Freebuilder: 后入不用看脸
<alvin_rxg> 关灯即可
<slook> 蒙眼~
<Freebuilder> 最长的一次，两个小时都没高潮，唉！
<sennn> 哈哈哈,我回来了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome-keyring-d是个什么东西~? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465478 貌似跟chrome冲突~一开chrome就看到这货在top里飙升~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TimePower — 2014-10-30 19:34
<jusss> Freebuilder: 厉害
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * archl 没有女朋友
 * archl 不知道怎么办
<alvin_rxg> archl: 找
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我不想伤害别人
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你不去伤害，还是会有人去伤害的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 宁可我被伤害
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不是了，这个100%的概率。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 在你知道会去伤害别人的时候还会想要做什么
<gfxmode> Freebuilder: 毅力惊人
<archl> alvin_rxg: 听着 没那么简单
<alvin_rxg> archl: 人心真复杂
<archl> alvin_rxg: 其实没有多么复杂
<archl> alvin_rxg:  多数人
<archl> alvin_rxg: 少数人复杂，很难找到伴侣，多数人简单。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 喜欢就直接说呗。想跟她打炮就直接说呗
<archl> alvin_rxg:  怎么可能
<archl> alvin_rxg:  说了喜欢了有什么用
<alvin_rxg> archl: 说了又怎么了
<alvin_rxg> 说了又怎么了，又不会死了的，怕什么，还是不是个男人啊
<archl> alvin_rxg: 对呀，没用，很多事情比说更难做。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。可是我对所有喜欢的女孩都说过喜欢你呀。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不代表什么
<alvin_rxg> 那不就成了，说呗。“不代表什么”
<archl> alvin_rxg: 反正没结果~
<alvin_rxg> 那你唧唧歪歪什么
<alvin_rxg> 要么，做些什么事，让她进入你的碗里。要么，干脆的走人别唧唧歪歪
<slook> 自信点嘛
<slook> archl:just do it
<alvin_rxg> 操他妈的，女生的联系方式我都删了一大堆。怕屁啊。我忙着呢，代码游戏啥的都忙不过来。要么yes，要么no。屁都没的还是直接删了
 * archl 怕什么呢。不知道了。自己得不到什么也没关系。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 如果因为一个人悬在那里，影响你平时的生活，犯不着。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 作为商人的我应该是这么想的。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你啥时候是商人了？……
<archl> alvin_rxg: 交换的人就是商人
<alvin_rxg> archl: 除了多愁善感，我没觉得你是啥商人
 * alvin_rxg 删了那么多女生的联系方式，目前一个铁哥们，一个敢情进行中
<alvin_rxg> *感情
<alvin_rxg> 没删的那些都是路人甲乙丙丁
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。不知道。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 不如把你的jj剪了得了 ✄
<archl> alvin_rxg: ？
<alvin_rxg> 不像个男人
<archl> alvin_rxg: 有啥意义？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我。倒是反感传统意义上的男人。。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你们别给罗杰瞎建议了
<alvin_rxg> ( *・ω・)✄╰ひ╯→( *・ω・)╰✄-╯→( *・ω・)╰—╯✄剪鸡鸡三部曲
<slook> archl:想太多了
<alvin_rxg> archl: http://www.zhihu.com/question/26067016/answer/32649023
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 如果现在的父母、老师都不再教男孩如何成为男子汉了，他们以后会怎样？ 我们如何教育我们的男孩成为男子汉？ - 但丁Law 的回答 - 知乎
<archl> alvin_rxg:  。男子汉。不追求那个。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 那你倒是说说你有啥魅力去吸引女生呢？皮肤干净？小白脸？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我没想去吸引女生。
<slook> archl:纯情小男生的赶脚
<archl> alvin_rxg:  为啥我想要吸引女生？
<alvin_rxg> 完了，整都成了个 gay 了
<archl> ？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  无法理解你，我都没碰到几个想去吸引的女生，管那些干嘛。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 反过来想想，是不是那些你不想吸引的女生也都看不上你呢？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我从来不管别人的看法。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 如果和我目的没关系，笑好了。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那个问题，真的很无聊
<alvin_rxg> 哦，是否你也不管我的看法咯？
<slook> archl:好麻烦，想做就做嘛，不勉强，不犹豫。
<archl> slook: ？
<archl> slook: 做什么？
<fnb> 做爱做的事儿～～～
<slook> archl:不是想找女朋友又怕伤到别人么
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我和你说，我不知道啥时候流行起来的，反正就这么股潮流，自从那些伪腐莫名其妙的流行起来之后
<archl> slook:  因为多数人我没看上呀。。。所以不想找。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 至于真正的男子汉……我就呵呵下，你想当，你有那个资本？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他腐么？我咋觉得是颓的
<slook> archl:我意思是碰到喜欢的就去追呗..不犹豫
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我说的你发的知乎那个连接
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 男子汉的资本来自于个人呀...
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 罗杰其实不颓的，只不过……怎么说，我理解不了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 倒，在说两件事
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 比方说见义勇为这种事
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你现在敢？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 自从彭宇案之后
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我能做到我能解决问题的时候，我敢
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 社会的风气就这样
<archl> slook: 肯定犹豫，喜欢对方就要纯粹。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 自从大家知道见义勇为还要赔钱以后
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 大家都不干吃力不讨好的事情了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 但是我怕我家老一辈的人倒地了没人帮啊
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你怕有毛用，讹诈的多还是真摔倒的多
<jusss> onlylove: 你不是2代，你当然理解不了2代
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 就算是真摔倒了，不讲理的子女讹诈你，不小意思？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 还是 jusss 说的对，我理解不了你和罗杰这样的二代，我只能说，我想扶，但是不敢，我扶不起
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我一个人北漂，勉强供给起自己，自己生病都看不起，更不要说一个摔倒的老家伙
<jusss> onlylove: 限制小车会很大的改善社会
<jusss> onlylove: 让他们买的起车，开不起，每年养路费交10w,不管开不开，有小车就得交
<onlylove> jusss: 养路费早就合并到油价里面了，你什么时代穿越过来的
<alvin_rxg> 哎…
<jusss> onlylove: 市里不让进大车，大车不按这个交，
<jusss> onlylove: 我就说呀，强制收10w,我就不信改善不了这个垃圾社会
<jusss> 让你们再开小车
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没用…
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 怎么没用了
<ashui> 重创汽车产业啊，不敢这么玩的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 每年强制收10w，我就不信那些中小资本的还敢开
<onlylove> jusss: 奇瑞不用活了
<jusss> onlylove: 不活就不活
<jusss> onlylove: 看人家朝鲜，社会就得独裁才好
<jusss> 一个人独裁总比一群人独裁好
<onlylove> jusss: 三胖子大义灭亲，怒抓姑父？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 咋不说人家俄罗斯，谁敢上街假摔讹钱，司机马上拿着枪出来了
<jusss> 第一个改善这个小车，第二个就改医疗
<onlylove> jusss: 你别忘了，朝鲜对计算机和互联网控制的可厉害
<jusss> 所有药品统一定价不得私自定价
<onlylove> jusss: 你可没机会学linux
<jusss> onlylove: alvin_rxg ,尼玛我感冒难受去买康泰克，傻b药房竟然不买，买克拉霉素，6片装的小盒子要我18元，另一个更垃圾的胶囊要我24，
<jusss> 最后我没买
<jusss> 你妈逼的黑心药房，
<onlylove> jusss: 白加黑，好像17块？
<jusss> onlylove: 那个垃圾不知道多少钱
<onlylove> jusss: 或者买中药，当然中药得对症下药，也比较贵
<onlylove> jusss: 感叹号，白加黑，都还好啊？
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，你要吃西药治感冒，越吃越贵
<jusss> onlylove: 感冒严重吃那些做广告的垃圾药就是不好，还尼玛耽误病，好好的康泰克还尼玛不让卖擦
<onlylove> jusss: 康泰克有PPA吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你不如和卖药的说，你不能吃西药
<jusss> onlylove: 管他有啥能治好，又没啥大伤害就行
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 胖子都能感冒？
<alvin_rxg> 我数了一下，差不多高中开始到现在从来没吃过感冒药
<jusss> onlylove: 我娘去年过年时感冒严重躺床输了3天液吃了好多药都尼玛没好，垃圾的药都尼玛该扔了，
<jusss> 治不了病的垃圾药再尼玛便宜也是垃圾害人
<archl> alvin_rxg:  。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你们是哪里的？都没医疗保险吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 说了，对症下药，感冒分风寒风热还有混合感冒
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 他自己买药，说起来给不给报还是问题
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 现在医疗保险是不是都有个账号啥的，里边有一定的钱可以自己买药？
<onlylove> jusss: 如果冬天流鼻涕，黄鼻涕是风热感冒，清鼻涕是风寒感冒
<archl> alvin_rxg:  医疗保险必须是有交才行吧。我没有
<alvin_rxg> archl: 正常工作的，一般公司都有啥五险一金之类的吧？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不是
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 快说，哪个小公司没给你五险一金
<alvin_rxg> archl: 哦，你应该算个体户。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你想多了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 别乱猜，一般小公司都不给。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 小地方不给的有的是
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 别说5，就是3，能给交就不错了，更不用说公积金，我在家的时候，是凭着学历才有3险，没大学学历没保险
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 自己交呢？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那三险才不到200块
<fnb> 我擦，这么狠。。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你交多少？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我没在国内。我现在能有的也就我爸在我小时候就帮我买的养老保险.
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你继续水深火热吧，虽然那天听 imadper说美国的日子确实挺水深火热的，但是，可能和国内差不多？毕竟奥黑的医保计划动静还是不小的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 要说德国，我每个月得叫 68€ 的保险费。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 国内的一财务软件的小代理商
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我听说瑞士还是瑞典的不错？不过税也高
<alvin_rxg> 国内是国家不管，没有强制保险
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://u8soft.net/about/?19.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 优巴软件官方网站|用友授权商业伙伴|用友软件服务提供商
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 要说德国，我每个月得叫 *78€* 的保险费。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 好吧……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 为啥你们国外竟然吃阿司匹林，我们天朝就没有
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你们小弟弟痛也会吃阿司匹林吗
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 也就你那样的傻逼天天吃 aspirin
<jusss> onlylove: 北京的药房能买康泰克吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那你这样的傻逼就天天不吃阿司匹林呗
<onlylove> jusss: 买不起
<archl> onlylove alvin_rxg  都是这样呀，吧投资和费用平摊开
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我说了，我从高中开始没吃过药
<archl> alvin_rxg:  是因为你一直是温室花朵吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我说的是德国人呀
<alvin_rxg> archl: 高中开始我前面5年在国内好吧……
<archl> alvin_rxg: 五年？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 高中三年，大学两年
<archl> alvin_rxg: 并不能说你不是在温室里
<alvin_rxg> archl: ……
<jusss> archl: 2代，赶快回去把大学读完吧，你这样在天朝游荡就是在浪费生命，连我都无法忍受了，放着这么好的资源不用，又不能给我
<onlylove> jusss: 是这样的，因为有的行业不能吃西药，所以会先问下，
<onlylove> jusss: 我吃药的感觉是，中药效果好点
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧我很少吃中药也很少吃药，这次感冒可能是我今年的第一次感冒
<jusss> onlylove: 你赶快成立公司把我招进去
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我吃西药的话，感觉就是在强行压制症状，头昏沉沉的
<freeflying> iMadper: 找到个不错得包
<jusss> onlylove: 或者混个人事经理或cto ceo cfo什么的招我进去
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/OGIO-Renegade-Large-Black-Pindot/dp/B00AZU4G00/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1414625709&sr=1-1&keywords=ogio+backpack
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/OGIO-Renegade-Large-Black-Pindot/dp/B00AZU4G00/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1414625709&sr=1-1&keywords=ogio+backpack -- unhandled responsein get head
<jusss> onlylove: 现在整天尼玛出去给人装2b的软件，装的我烦死了
<onlylove> jusss: 还没让你维护，知足吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那破烂，维护才叫蛋疼
<archl> freeflying: 呃。土豪是和我们完全不同的
<freeflying> archl: 这也壕啊
<archl> freeflying:  另外，过几天 美国亚马逊和中国要合流了。
<freeflying> archl: 哦
<archl> freeflying: 可以直接从美国买，不用第三方转运了
<freeflying> archl: 这么好啊
<October21> 先从自贸区开始么？
<archl> 购物提示：京东 11.1 双十一 图书400-200，目测支持300-160福袋，综合叠加500-360 防忘记，可添加QQ提醒
<archl> 可怕呀
<archl> 谁攒书？
<onlylove> 200……好贵的书
<jusss> 攒书擦屁股吗？纸太硬不好
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 这个是什么错误？怎么搞 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465480 (gedit:8057): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/yuanlai/.config/ibus/bus is not root! 统计信息: 发表于 由 原来如此372 — 2014-10-30 20:52
<archl> onlylove 不是呀，可以买500元的书，付140元。
<jusss> 庄子说的，书都是古人的牙秽什么的，无法得到精髓
<jusss> 所以擦屁股，纸还是太硬不好
<archl> onlylove 不过中文书除了小说，我不知道哪些。。。真的有意义么
<onlylove> jusss: 那你还每天看书
<jusss> onlylove: 没有呀，我没看过书呀
<onlylove> archl: 左传啥的看看没啥坏处
<onlylove> jusss: c语言程序设计？
<archl> onlylove 电子书可以用 kindle 吧。
<onlylove> jusss: unix环境高级编程？
<onlylove> jusss: 这些不是书？
<jusss> onlylove: 1年前就不看了呀，而且我都只是随便翻翻在用到的时候
<jusss> onlylove: 我能说tcpl sucks!吗
<onlylove> jusss: 现在又这么说了？
<jusss> onlylove: 没看过unix什么编程
<onlylove> jusss: 你当年可是把这本书捧上天的
<jusss> onlylove: 本来就是
<jusss> onlylove: 没有，绝对没有
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以去翻日志，我从来没捧过这本书
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是薄薄几页纸说的明明白白啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 我不爱翻别人的旧账，没意思
<jusss> onlylove: 这本书还不如谭浩强
<jusss> onlylove: 这本书啥也没说，
<jusss> onlylove: 数组呀 变量呀 指针呀在符号表里咋样呀，编译期运行期呀，一点都没说，还不如去看谭浩强
<jusss> onlylove: 这就是dmr那厮用来骗钱用的
<onlylove> jusss: 谭浩强真的坑，我被坑过
<tedlz000> 话说我大学的时候和谭浩强一个学校的。
<jusss> onlylove: 你看国内这一大票子人那个不是学谭浩强的
<onlylove> jusss: 你想看全的，可以看 c pirme plus
<onlylove> jusss: 可能拼的不对，反正就是这本
<jusss> 尼玛这华硕的低端本打字打的手疼，擦
<jusss> onlylove: 也是垃圾，也没讲清
<onlylove> jusss: 知足吧，要是神船，更坑
<onlylove> jusss: 你来个讲的清的，别和我说谭浩强
<tedlz000> 你们的C语言课本基于GCC语法么？
<jusss> onlylove: 还没遇到讲清的书
<jusss> onlylove: 我孤陋寡闻
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说吧，反正你看的书多了，就知道了，都有疏漏
<jusss> onlylove: 明明是骗钱的
<onlylove> jusss: 你想快点，就看sams的21天学会C
<jusss> 不是疏漏
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在想后入taylor swift
<jusss> onlylove: 特别想
<jusss> onlylove: 还想扯她的金发
<onlylove> jusss: 后入你咋那么重口
<jusss> 拍拍她的大长腿
<tedlz000> 少儿不宜啊！
<jusss> onlylove: 鲁迅说的，不在沉默中变态，就在沉默中爆发，
<onlylove> jusss: 那个妹子也就love story还成，其他的没看出有啥来
<fnb> 变态。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 腿长，金发，腰会扭呀
<rungo> 用什么工具定制livecd或者安装盘里的包啊
<jusss`> onlylove_: 你说和taylor一起搞的那些可以组成一支足球队的男友来说，不知道他们最喜欢什么姿势
<jusss`> onlylove_: 突然我想到了一句电影台词，"我上街买包烟都能碰到7个操过你的男人"
<jusss`> http://v.yinyuetai.com/playlist/2855156
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 流苏的旧时光的悦单:Taylor Swift新砖《1989》致24岁的青春 - 音悦台--看好音乐
<OHMYBUDDHA> 这里能用中文？
<fnb> 废话。。。
<hoxily> OHMYBUDDHA: yes you can
<OHMYBUDDHA> 第一次来 见笑
 * hoxily 笑
 * fnb 笑
<jusss`> onlylove_: 我想买键盘，又想换本，这个低端华硕本太尼玛沉了我还得每天背着它，擦
<onlylove> jusss`: 你那啥客户端
<fnb> jusss`: 其实都差不多。。。
<jusss`> onlylove: erc呀
<jusss`> fnb: 我要轻薄的
<onlylove> jusss`: 我少打了个破字，你那啥破客户端
<onlylove> jusss`: 和我挂机的号讲那么多
<onlylove> jusss`: 下周就不用那号挂了，测试机要还回去，那个vm在测试机上
<jusss`> onlylove: 哦
<fnb> jusss`: 准备破费多少～
<jusss`> onlylove: 这个能只能比较好
<jusss`> fnb: 2k
<fnb> jusss`: 2000估计轻不起来。。。
<onlylove> fnb: 神船啊
<jusss`> onlylove: i3这种cpu是不是跑win7太浪费了，最低啥级别的cpu能跑win7
<fnb> jusss`: 是追加2000
<fnb> 吧
<onlylove> jusss`: 不浪费
<fnb> jusss`: 神船。。。
<onlylove> jusss`: i7我都不嫌浪费
<jusss`> onlylove: 我想买垃圾cpu了，我又不做大量运算给我好的也是浪费
<fnb> jusss`: 系统都把cpu给跑完了你还能干嘛。。。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 14.04 安装 vmware 10 后点击启动虚拟机卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465481 我的内核版本信息 Linux lsgx-ubuntu 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:30:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 我已经安装好了vmware10，创建了一个空的虚拟机，点击启动该虚拟机的电源时，
<onlylove> jusss`: 你会后悔的
<jusss`> onlylove: 除了atom没法硬解720p这点很不满意，其它我感觉atom很好了
<fnb> jusss`: 新atom硬解毫无压力。。。
<onlylove> jusss`: 当网页里面出现大量flash的时候，你会想骂街的
<jusss`> onlylove: fnb http://item.jd.com/1063740.html
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 【神舟飞天UI41S D3】神舟（HASEE） 飞天UI41S D3 14英寸超薄本(intel双核1017U 4G 500G HD核显 wifi 21.6mm超轻薄)土豪银【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:2099.00
<onlylove> jusss`: 你看一眼联想u310吧
<archl> onlylove 呵。不知道怎么说话，一句都说不出来。
<fnb> 大量flash不是广告么，想办法过滤。。。
<fnb> ！google u310
<fnb> 4000.。。
<jusss`> onlylove: 那个多少钱？京东亚马逊都没货呀，我还得去实体店
<fnb> 乃超过别人预算了。。。
<jusss`> onlylove: 石家庄这破实体店啥也没有
<jusss`> onlylove: 这个celeron 1017u额cpu有多渣
<fnb> 这title看着很不爽。。。    http://www.lenovo.com.cn/
<^k^> fnb: ⇪ 联想中国(Lenovo China)笔记本电脑,平板电脑,手机,台式机,服务器,外设数码－联想中国官网
<onlylove> jusss`: 不知道，反正就是阉割的不成样子的那种
<jusss`> http://search.lenovo.com.cn/lenovo/searchMain.jsp?%20moreHitsFromSite=&category=&similarTo=&similarType=find&breadcrumb=&old_query=&keywords=&sortBy1=&findInResult=&filter=&sortOrder1=&sortOrder2=&collapseField=&scopeSearchField=&queryLanguage=zh&numHits=10&offset=0&query=u310
<onlylove> jusss`: 而且还是低压的
<jusss`> 官网都搜不到
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 联想中国(Lenovo China)
<onlylove> jusss`: u310我记得是i3的
<jusss`> onlylove: 把什么阉割了
<jusss`> onlylove: 要不要过段时间一起海购个低端本
<onlylove> jusss`: 二级缓存
<jusss`> onlylove: 键盘买了吗
<onlylove> jusss`: 等双十一
<fnb> http://appserver.lenovo.com.cn/Lenovo_Series_List.aspx?CategoryCode=A03B07C12
<^k^> fnb: ⇪ 联想中国_ideapad_U系列
<onlylove> jusss`: 二级缓存对intel的U很重要
<fnb> duix86都很重要。。。
<jusss`> fnb: 要8499
<jusss`> fnb: 就这垃圾本还有8499
<jusss`> fnb: 有那个钱还不如买苹果
<fnb> jusss`: 又不是我推荐的。。。
<jusss`> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/792868.html
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 【清华同方锋锐U45F】清华同方（TongFang） 锋锐U45F 14英寸超极本 (i5-3317U 4G 500G 32G固态 核芯显卡 全金属机身 win7)至尊银【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:3599.00
<jusss`> onlylove: 要不要一起海购个本
<fnb> 联想主页flash差评！
<fnb> 这个屌戳了，应该是比船更坑的存在    http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a219r.lm0.14.9.w7eKlb&id=40545966529&ns=1&abbucket=8&sku=
<^k^> fnb: ⇪ ViewSonic/优派 ViewBook air 133i-淘宝网 价格:1850.00
<jusss`> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=laptop&sprefix=lapto%2Caps
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ Amazon.com: laptop - Laptops / Computers & Accessories: Electronics
<jusss`> onlylove: 都这么便宜擦
<jusss`> 天朝那堆坑爹货还那么贵，国外都尼玛那么便宜
<jusss`> 擦
<fnb> 这个更牛逼（丑    http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a219r.lm0.14.17.fgEzC4&id=41527457002&ns=1&abbucket=8&sku=
<^k^> fnb: ⇪ Sony/索尼 SVT13117ECS13寸超薄金属外壳超级本打折返现100现金I5-淘宝网 价格:2999.00
<iMadper> sony svp13挺好的
<fnb> sony不错，不过上面那链接怎么看都不像。。。
<iMadper> 假sony?
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.rei.com/product/879566/pacsafe-toursafe-wheeled-luggage-21-2013-closeout#tab-specs
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Pacsafe Toursafe Wheeled Luggage - 21" - 2013 Closeout0 out of 5 stars
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个感觉也不错啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 正在打开
<iMadper> freeflying: 这价格...
<iMadper> freeflying: 21寸... 太大了吧??!?!?!
<freeflying> iMadper: 适合3天左右出差带
<iMadper> freeflying: 3天左右用的到这么大的?
<freeflying> iMadper: 30几升啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 上面给你看得Ogio得也不错，就是太贵了
<iMadper> freeflying: 贵啊!
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊，很贵，我有两个Ogio的邮差包
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助conky配置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465484 我在网上找了一个配置,可运行一段时间,之后就会变成这样: 3.png 并且进程就死掉了,不会再有变化 求大神指教,如何配置 系统是 ubuntu14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 bwilling — 2014-10-30 22:29
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪...
<jusss`> freeflying: 壕，买chromebook去哪买
<freeflying> iMadper: 都是薅羊毛薅来得啊
<freeflying> jusss`: amazon.com
<jusss`> freeflying: 怎么邮寄过来
<freeflying> jusss`: 马上有直邮了
<jusss`> freeflying: 太好了，在amazon.com买直接邮寄国内；吗
<freeflying> jusss`: 对
<iMadper> freeflying: 羡慕.
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<iMadper> happyaron: 粗来
<onlylove> 我记得前几天有个新秀丽的包？招行的？
<freeflying> iMadper: http://syntux.net/blog/2008/05/03/ogio-metro-vs-ogio-messenger-ubuntu-bags/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ogio Metro VS Ogio Messenger Ubuntu Bags | Syntux the geek
<archl> syq:  还在呀。
<archl> happyaron:  不出现。
 * archl 什么都不着调
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞!
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在抠门啊, 我连一件tee都没有啊
<freeflying> iMadper: :) 我这个也是跟当初市场部的人搞过来得
<happyaron> iMadper: 找我何事
<iMadper> happyaron: 再说一下那个做wpa_supplant那个人叫啥?
<iMadper> *licant
<happyaron> iMadper: 不记得了
<iMadper> happyaron: .. ... ....
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<archl> ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在GRUB菜单下同时添加windows7和windows10的启动项目？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465487 <a class="highslide" href="http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=f330646f1c30e924cfa49
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-31
<archl> roylez:  如何写书好难。
 * archl 抱抱 roylez
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装g++出现的问题解决了一部分，还有一些。求大神指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465488 root@ubuntu:/var/lib/dpkg# apt-get install g++ Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an imposs
<^k^>  ─> ible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incom …
<gfxmode> 交行5W积分，换了一个电饭锅
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04每次启动后都没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465492 运行alsamixer发现如图所示，speaker的音量为0，将其调大之后有声音了，但重启后speaker的值又变为0，求解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 zifehng — 2014-10-31 8:51
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  08:57
<jusss> roylez: 陈真，早上好
<jusss> kandu: 大湿，早上好
<jusss> alvin_rxg: momoda
<jusss> haroldwu: 蓉蓉，今天回来吗
<onlylove_> test
<^k^> onlylove_:点点点.  09:38
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41679
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 小米成为第三大智能手机制造商
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 用 ln -s 进行软连接老是连接不到想要的位置怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465494 我用Ubuntu来搭建Git的服务器，为了方便分配权限采用Gitosis来进行管理。 安装完Gitosis之后git项目默认保存在 /home/git/repositories 下面， 为了方便客户端机子用git克隆的时候不
<^k^>  ─> 用输入那么长的路径， 我想创建一个同步的文件夹，比如 /home/gitprj 用来软链接到 /home/git/repositories 下面。 …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 安装Debian7.7，系统蓝牙不能接受手机发送的文件是为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465495 装了Debian 7.7，比想象中的好用，很快。但现在有一个问题，系统自带蓝牙基本能用，跟手机配对成功，也可以向手机发送文件，但浏览手机文件只能看到文件夹不能看到文
<^k^>  ─> 件，手机也不能向电脑传送文件，这是为什么？是蓝牙有问题还是哪里设置没弄好？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a …
<khax> CHING CHONG
<onlylove_> http://www.vaikan.com/27-signs-you-should-quit-your-tech-job/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 27种迹象显示你应该辞掉程序员的工作 | 外刊IT评论
<onlylove_> 嗯，我讨厌日报
<jackness> 大家早上好
<wangli> 你好
<jackness> wangli：你最近在忙什么啊
<wangli> 额，不知道，完全没有头绪
<wangli> onlylove_, 好酒不见
<jackness> wangli：你不是说做独立游戏的吗？
<wangli> 我什么时候做过游戏
<jackness> wangli: 我记得你昨天说的吧
<wangli> 没有
<wangli> 你弄错了
<Destine> foka, long time no see.
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 早
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/jisuanke
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 计算机编程学习平台“计蒜客”获得来自紫辉创投数千万人民币 | 程序师
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 早
<onlylove_> wangli: A long time since we last meet
<wangli> onlylove_, miss u so much
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<jzp113> 没有 paypal  买不了 Digitalocean
<Destine> freeflying, 猴总？这个蛮好玩的。
<Destine> jzp113, 信用卡？
<imtxc_> freeflying: 首壕早
<happyaron> freeflying: 首壕早
<onlylove_> freeflying: 首壕早
<jzp113> paypal
<jzp113> paypal 也可以
<Destine> jzp113, 你不是说没有paypal么？那就用信用卡啊？
<jzp113> 都没用啊
<jzp113> 都没有啊
<jzp113> 伤心啊
<Destine> jzp113, 哦，那就。。。帮不上什么了。
<Destine> jzp113, 去淘宝买coupon？
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕早
<happyaron> Destine: 悦姐早
<happyaron> felixonmars: 菊苣早
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔壕
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/56479/ibm-saled-informix
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<alvin_rxg> Title: IBM 把 Informix 数据库给“卖了” - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<jzp113> 淘宝
<Destine> jzp113, 类似于 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.Cv6kRn&id=41143126720&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail 这种，不过会有风险。
<alvin_rxg> Title: digitalocean vps,digitalocean 30美金帐号包邮箱digital ocean-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<happyaron> huntxu: remote壕
<jzp113> 被人买完了
<happyaron> imtxc_ imtxc 妹子壕及妹子壕小尾巴早
<happyaron> qiao: 首席早
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席早
<onlylove_> Destine: 你为啥不给论坛一叶拉买卖
<happyaron> scateu: 康哥壕
<qiao> happyaron: 早～ 壕
<happyaron> syq: 袜子壕
<Destine> onlylove_, 哦，我没想到啊，我就想怎么找do去了。。。
<Destine> onlylove_, 有道理。
 * happyaron 洗澡，滚回广州。
<jusss> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jusss> happyaron: 回来了吗
<jzp113> 也是
<jzp113> 哎 叫人个代付个paypal都不行
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 旺旺 for linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465500 如题,旺旺 for linux ,做的很不错,完爆 qq for linux....不知道大家知不知道这个软件... linuxer 不能用qq 确实难受,主要是少了交流的频道... 虽然 ubuntu 下有很多的交流软件了,但是感觉总是用的不顺手.. linux版的旺旺,使用上
<tedlz000> 现在的Pidgin能用QQ协议吗？
<onlylove_> jzp113: ubuntu中文论坛有vps卖
<onlylove_> jzp113: 管理员开的，你可以去淘宝看下
<jzp113> o
<jzp113> 哦 好的
<imtxc_> qiao: 首席早
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 我下周要换岗，烦死了
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 咋又换
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 像个消防队似的，哪里着火去哪里灭火
<jusss> onlylove_: 还成啥
<jusss> onlylove_: 你现在工资是7k?
<onlylove_> jusss: vmware的自动化测试一下走了仨，估计vmware那边抓狂了 cc imtxc_
<imtxc_> jusss: ？ 啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 没有那么多
<iMadper> onlylove_: 有vmware的自动化测试jd嘛?
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 你又要去 vmware？
<imtxc_> iMadper: 色大象早
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我亲戚马上要研究生毕业.
<iMadper> imtxc: 早, 色貘
<iMadper> imtxc: 微软的键盘挺好用啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这个真没有，而且是pactera的，不是vmware的
<jusss> iMadper: 好厉害的亲戚
<iMadper> onlylove_: 哦...
<iMadper> jusss: ...
 * jusss 别人家的亲戚
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 公司的vmware离岸外包，
<iMadper> "马上要研究生毕业"  <-- 是在描述一个沉重而又悲痛的事实
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 我整天到处乱窜
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你那叫"流动作案"
<imtxc_> iMadper: 还是青轴好用
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 会不会太响？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我青轴用了四年了, 腻了
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 说起消防队，最近大街上怎么多出了这么多条子
<iMadper> onlylove_: 特别响.
<onlylove_> imtxc_: apec
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我在家必须关门, 不然我老妈就嫌烦
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 还行，我这是办公区，不是办公室，响点儿没有关系
<onlylove_> iMadper: 那算了，我觉得太响不好意思，如果自己一个人还行
<imtxc_> 在家自然就是太吵了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 租房的话, 还是要和睦一些.
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 办公区人多会吵到别人吧
<onlylove_> iMadper: 所以我在看红茶
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 别人也用啊
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 旁边就有一个青轴党
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 好吧
<iMadper> onlylove_: 机械的, 都吵. cherry原厂的键盘好一些, 因为没有钢板.
<imtxc_> onlylove_: 还可以接受，大家都说声音不错
<imtxc_> onlylove_: iMadper  我受够 abs 键帽了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的是pom的
<Destine> imtxc_, 青轴党怎么啦，我就是青轴党。。。
<onlylove_> imtxc_: 买新的换上
<iMadper> imtxc_: pom的好.
<imtxc_> 用了一年，手放上去打滑。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc_: 才一年... 我的四年了还没事
<imtxc_> Destine: 青轴好听啊
<onlylove_> Destine: 青轴没啥，我们在讨论噪音的问题
<iMadper> Destine: 在公司用?
<imtxc_> iMadper: ， onlylove_ 我去看看有没有适合我的键盘的 POM 或者 PBT 键帽
<Destine> iMadper, 嗯，公司。
<iMadper> Destine: ... ...
<onlylove_> imtxc_: keycool貌似有pbt键帽的
<iMadper> imtxc_: 肯定有. 我帮你找?
<Destine> iM
<Destine> iMadper, 肿么了？
<imtxc_> iMadper: 我淘宝线搜搜
<iMadper> Destine: 挺好的.
<iMadper> Destine: 我的青轴现在吃灰去了, 改成用薄膜了
<iMadper> Destine: 真是好用.
<imtxc_> 好像一套键帽也要一百多来的
<imtxc_> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.pqJGwH&id=36332421055&abbucket=14
<imtxc_> 这个怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 过分
<iMadper> imtxc: 二色成型
<imtxc_> 算了，这个不行
<iMadper> imtxc_: 要不要这么高大上的
<imtxc_> 上面的字体好难看
<Destine> iMadper, 不行，我换不回薄膜了。。。
<jzp113> 青轴现在吃灰去?
<jzp113> 额 咋不用啊
<onlylove_> Destine: 那换hhkb吧lol
<iMadper> Destine: 人体工学的机械键盘太少, 太贵.
<imtxc_> iMadper: 来，帮我推荐个
<Destine> onlylove_, 我觉得太贵了。
<iMadper> onlylove_: 其实, 静电容也是薄膜键盘. ....
<imtxc_> POM 的好还是 PBT 的好？
<Destine> onlylove_, 倒是确实还想要个小的。
<Destine> imtxc, pbt飘过。
<iMadper> imtxc_: 黑色的, pom, 白色的pbt
<iMadper> imtxc: 单纯考虑性能, pom好过pbt
<imtxc_> iMadper: 现在黑色也有 PBT 了
<Destine> minila好么。。。打算再要个minila。。。
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我没说没有, 我只是说, 如果你买黑色的, 就买pom
<onlylove_> 算了，还是不参与土豪讨论了
<imtxc_> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc_: 白色因为没办法, 只能用pbt
<iMadper> Destine: 买个人体工学键盘吧
<imtxc_> 淘宝上卖家都卖的彩色的。。。。
<Destine> iMadper, 我想要小的。。。
<iMadper> Destine: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.MslUYa&id=41219429391&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本代购 Truly Ergonomic 人体工学机械键盘-淘宝网 价格:700.00 - 1100.00
<ashui> 这个bot还去读链接啊
<ashui> 我那个去
<imtxc_> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.hAEhPu&id=36974866451&abbucket=14
<imtxc_> 这个怎么样  iMadper
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ 机械键盘专用37键个性键帽套装 黑色POM/白色PBT 正刻/侧刻/无刻-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc_> Destine: 小的啊，poker2 妥妥的
<iMadper> imtxc: 来个黑同刻
<Destine> iMadper, 不好看。
<iMadper> Destine: ... ... ...
<Destine> iMadper, 我要买个粉粉的minila。
<jzp113> 哎 我买了付彩虹的
<iMadper> Destine: 类似这种? http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.5.EGtdyS&id=35155747892&abbucket=_AB-M32_B15&acm=03054.1003.1.113321&uuid=CKCCUFcp_y/2GDEbr%20DUCAXTVv0oziiIW&abtest=_AB-LR32-PV32_899&scm=1003.1.03054.ITEM_35155747892_113321&pos=3
<iMadper> 没有f1 - f12的键盘不考虑, 我的emacs需要大量按键
<imtxc_> iMadper: 啥是黑同刻
<imtxc_> iMadper: emacs 需要用到 F1-F12？
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我用啊....
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我F9是mu4e
<imtxc_> 刚才发的那个怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我把ido/smex都给扔掉了, 换成helm了.
<Destine> iMadper, 倒是还可以。
<iMadper> imtxc_: 你买都买了, 还不选个黑同刻?
<iMadper> Destine: 还可以? 好丑啊..
<imtxc_> iMadper: 没买啊？ 我不知道啥是黑同刻
<Destine> iMadper, 还行吧，我想要纯粉粉的。
<iMadper> imtxc_: 黑色键帽, 黑色刻字.
<imtxc_> iMadper: 给个连接？
<onlylove_> Destine: filco圣手2？
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.lNhCtV&id=21395991220&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ KBC PBT 87 104 黑色同刻 黑色正刻紫字键帽-淘宝网 价格:219.00 - 249.00
<iMadper> onlylove_: filco的, 其实都不推荐. abs + 超硬涂层的触感不如pom, 还贵.
<imtxc_> 妈蛋
<imtxc_> 这么贵
<iMadper> imtxc_: 找个便宜的啊
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你说的对， abs 太渣
<kandu> iMadper: 老家广东？
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/16629640/T2Es.zXcNaXXXXXXXX_!!16629640.gif
<iMadper> kandu: 不是啊.
<iMadper> kandu: 河北
<Destine> onlylove_, 嗯，那个大小合适。
<iMadper> imtxc_: Destine: http://gd2.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/16629640/T2H8szXjpXXXXXXXXX_!!16629640.gif   这个好看
<imtxc_> iMadper: 那意思是买 POM 的好点儿？ 我没有用过  POM， 只用过 ABS 和 PBT
<iMadper> imtxc_: pom硬度最高, 也最不怕油渍沁入
<Destine> iMadper, 我现在这个已经够大了。。。
<onlylove_> Destine: http://m.pconline.com.cn/shop302579/pid:12360411/product_detail.html
<iMadper> Destine: 你现在的是啥?
<imtxc_> iMadper: 这样啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 人要粉色的啊……我就记得有这么个货
<iMadper> imtxc_: 因为白色的pom没办法激光蚀刻, 所以白色只能用pbt
<iMadper> onlylove_: 要就要呗
<imtxc_> iMadper: 酱紫
<kandu> iMadper: 你们那边也用 '形容词 过 XX' 这样的语法么?
<Destine> iMadper, cherry g80-3000，白 pbt 青轴。
<iMadper> kandu: 哦, 我在广州读书四年
<kandu> iMadper: 怪不得
<iMadper> kandu: 所以我也有踩单车, 不够xx 形容词 这样的语法
<iMadper> kandu: :-)
<imtxc_> iMadper: 就是不知道这些键帽的高度和大小是不是兼容的
<iMadper> imtxc_: 问店家啊
<imtxc_> iMadper: 店家当然告诉你兼容。。。
<iMadper> imtxc_: 然后如果不兼容, 你就可以让他出路费了啊
<iMadper> 彩虹键盘真是键盘界第一丑啊
<jusss> 企业qq,真尼玛难用，还丑
<jusss> 远程协助，竟然没法操作了，垃圾死了
<onlylove_> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-182313-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ filco 87圣手 二零一 一 限定粉莲茶轴，对传说的做工我很无奈 - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove_> jusss: tm？
<imtxc_> iMadper: pom 的键盘本身看起来就比较光吧？
<iMadper> imtxc_: 这个我没太觉得. 不过真是没怎么打油
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我以前在学校, 经常一边吃手抓饼一边玩电脑.
<iMadper> imtxc_: 都没打油
<O0XX> iMadper:话说你还没给我拿拔键器吧..
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 找过一次, 没找到. 太小了, 不好找, 你自己拔吧
<O0XX> iMadper:赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 拿改锥撬
<onlylove_> O0XX: 自己用手拔
<O0XX> iMadper:我发现我键盘里面好脏...
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 不发现还能凑合用, 所以还是别发现的好
<O0XX> iMadper:换你的借我试一天？
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~ 自己买去
<iMadper> O0XX: 哥用得正爽呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 真比机械键盘好用
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 青岛科技大学 在这呢！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465501 统计信息: 发表于 由
<O0XX> iMadper:哥这个听着声音爽啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我自己有个青轴, 自己都嫌吵啊....
<iMadper> O0XX: 我在家听歌, 有时候都不用音响用耳机
<O0XX> iMadper: 你把那个上下映射成什么了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 映射不了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 这sb ubuntu搞得半systemd
<iMadper> O0XX: 标准systemd里面的map已经映射我这个键盘了
<O0XX> iMadper:说了让你换arch
<iMadper> O0XX: 映射到zoomin/out 改一下就行了
<iMadper> O0XX: 周末抽空重装吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 不知道，就是企业qq
<onlylove_> iMadper: u总是搞稀奇古怪的东西你又不是不知道
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我知道啊.
<onlylove_> jusss: 不知道啥是企业qq，就知道有个tm和普通qq
<onlylove_> jusss: 顺便吐槽下qq6.4，丫的就不是人用的
<O0XX> onlylove_: http://b.qq.com/eim/main.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 办公专用企业QQ软件_在线咨询_内部沟通系统_安全高效可管理_腾讯企业产品
<onlylove_> iMadper: 所以这次半systemd你应该做好心理准备
<iMadper> onlylove_: 做好了啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我只是不知道1410是不是full stack的systemd
<O0XX> iMadper:那半systemd其实是为了支持gnome，因为现在gnome已经绑上面了
<O0XX> iMadper: 然后为了支持gnome,就剥离出来了gnome必须的sytemd组建
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Touch 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) 映像檔 開放測試 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465503 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-T ... 3572.shtml Ubuntu Touch 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Is Open for Business, First Image Is Out 補充 Ubuntu Touch 15.04 並非 Ubuntu Touch 14.10 的升級版 而是獨立的分支 统计信息: 发表于 由 pol
<^k^>  ─> oshiao — 2014-10-31 11:14
<O0XX> iMadper:换吧，arch大法好
<onlylove_> jusss: 那是啥妖货，用tm  cc O0XX
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 是啊, 所以虽然没有systemd, 但是有好多systmed的组建.
<O0XX> iMadper:arch配lts的kernel，真心稳定
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用testing的kernel, 也很稳定.
<O0XX> iMadper:毛，你用用新东西试试
<iMadper> O0XX: 我以前一直开testing啊, 在arch里面.
<O0XX> iMadper:反正我折腾坏arch的标准Kernel好几次了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这么追，应该用repo-ck
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
 * onlylove_ 拜折腾壕 O0XX
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个ck是啥? 添加了一些sb调度器补丁的那个?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对。http://www.repo-ck.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Repo-ck dot com
<onlylove_> iMadper: 好像是传说的鸡血补丁？把cpu支持减少到16个的那个？
<O0XX> onlylove_: iMadper bfs
<iMadper> onlylove_: bfq还是bfxxx的一个调度器?
<iMadper> O0XX: bfs是啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: bfs不是befs嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: brainfuck 调度器
<iMadper> O0XX: bfq
<O0XX> iMadper: bfq是io调度器
<O0XX> iMadper:bfs是任务调度
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 开机提示错误 /usr/lib/upower/upowerd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465504 之前在14.04的时候也有这种情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-10-31 11:20
<iMadper> http://repo-ck.com/bench/cpu_schedulers_compared.pdf
<O0XX> iMadper:我是没感觉出啥区别来，但是很多人用了很high
<iMadper> O0XX: 肯定用不出来区别啊, 这种东西都是跟壮骨粉一样, 要就着广告喝下去才有效果
<iMadper> O0XX: 他们是因为看了宣传和广告嗨起来的
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是因为用着嗨
<onlylove_> O0XX: 我以为又有新fs了
<O0XX> iMadper: arch圈用repo-ck的还真不少
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也想用.
<iMadper> onlylove_: bfs作为文件系统, 已经很多年了... 以至于后来beos里面的bfs不得不改名叫befs
<onlylove_> iMadper: 还真有啊……
<iMadper> OpenMandriva默认用bfq...
 * iMadper 又快到抢维修名额的时候了
 * jusss 来个人把我招走吧
<onlylove_> iMadper: 那是啥
<tedlz000> 推荐一篇文章  苹果CEO：身为同性恋者我自豪 http://www.feng.com/apple/news/2014-10-30/Apple-CEO-admitted-that-out-of-the-closet-I-m-proud-of-being-gay_598610.shtml
<^k^> tedlz000: ⇪ 苹果CEO：身为同性恋者我自豪 同性恋,CEO,苹果 苹果新闻频道_WeiPhone威锋网
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我手机坏了, 需要维修.
<iMadper> 我ignore了
<tedlz000> 去找苹果CEO库克吧。
<onlylove_> iMadper: 公司出钱？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 自己出钱啊... 手机坏了还能公司出钱修?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 那抢维修名额是啥意思
<tedlz000> iMadper: 去找苹果CEO库克吧。
<tedlz000> iMadper: 他会帮你修的。
<iMadper> onlylove_: 王自如修手机, 每天有名额限制的
<tedlz000> 话说难怪库克有点帅啊，原来他是基佬。
<O0XX> iMadper: 帽子给我
<iMadper> O0XX: 咋了? 我ignore了几个人, 可能看不到
<iMadper> 果然是被我ignore的
<onlylove_> O0XX: 其实我觉得kickban好一点……
 * O0XX 最讨厌叫同性恋 基老 这么不尊敬的
<dexterk_> 那应该叫啥？
<dexterk_> 老基？
<onlylove_> O0XX: 你踢的那人，昨天说自己是受
<onlylove_> O0XX: 还说在这找不到真爱，要不是不习惯现在这个client，昨天就找人kick了
<jusss> iMadper: blabla
<O0XX> iMadper:当其他人都看着自行车时，也许滑板车更有机会 | 最近不少团队冒出来做自行车。 百度小米乐视都已经入场， 创业公司有好几家， 张向东再出发， 也选了这个方向。不过，我倒是觉得滑板车可能更有机会
<O0XX> iMadper: 创业去做滑板鞋吧
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<onlylove_> O0XX: 滑板鞋……
<onlylove_> 听说chrome要出64了
<O0XX> iMadper: http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ uselessd :: information system
<iMadper> systemd伟大就在于集成了好多没用的东西, 而我就是那些东西的重度用户啊  O0XX
<iMadper> uselessd注定失败.
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<tryit> iMadper, 用了好多年的gentoo昨天晚上换成ubuntu 14.10了
<iMadper> tryit: 为啥?
<iMadper> tryit: 自虐倾向?
<tryit> iMadper, ubuntu自虐？
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<tryit> iMadper, ……
<iMadper> tryit: 主要是他那个不完全的systemd, 太难用了
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.flyertea.com/thread-327577-1-3.html 来一张吧
<O0XX> 土豪
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 花旗最高端的卡来了！至极黑卡——这名字真难听-国内信用卡-信用卡-飞客茶馆旅行网 Life is better when shared! - 飞客茶馆旅行网 Life is better when shared!
<tryit> iMadper, 要敢于接受新事物
<tryit> iMadper, systemd有点霸道
<iMadper> tryit: 一个过度产品, 有啥需要接受的啊...
<tryit> iMadper, 啥活儿都想揽
<iMadper> tryit: 直接用systemd才好.
<iMadper> tryit: 好事啊.
<iMadper> tryit: 比如我不会改时区, 但是systemd帮我做了啊
<iMadper> tryit: 只要会systemd一套东西, 就能管理系统了
<tryit> iMadper, 我之前有比较长的一段时间的debian经验，用起来还好
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这个放弃了自由的异端
<tryit> iMadper, 我对systemd其实挺排斥的
<iMadper> O0XX: 你可以选择别的发行版嘛~
<iMadper> tryit: 我是systemd拥簇.
<tryit> iMadper, gentoo里时区啥的都是手动设置
<tryit> iMadper, cp或者ln
<iMadper> tryit: timedatectl多方便...
<tryit> iMadper, 慢慢习惯
<wangli> iMadper, 五道口附近有没有没有咖啡厅 推荐一个
<wangli> iMadper, 有概念不
<onlylove_> wangli: 度娘地图嘛
<kukey1> wangli: 地铁站附近好像有一个
<wangli> onlylove_, 寻求loser适合的格调
<onlylove_> wangli: 卢瑟去什么咖啡厅
<onlylove_> wangli: 乖乖滴写代码
<wangli> onlylove_, 那怎么办  有人约我
<onlylove_> wangli: 算了，你自己看着办吧，实在不行找个starbucks
<wangli> onlylove_,等 iMadper 回来帮我出主意吧
<wangli> 他点子多
<kandu> tryit: gentoo 包质量最近几年下降了么?
<tryit> kandu, 没
<kandu> tryit: 你做 linux 下开发？
<tryit> kandu, 太多需要自己设置的东西了，不想折腾了
<kandu> tryit: 我发现稍冷门点的软件, gentoo 跟不上上游，质量也堪忧。很多 freebsd 甚至 netbsd 都收录的包， gentoo 都缺
<tryit> kandu, 不觉得
<tryit> kandu, gentoo作开发其实还是很不错的
<kandu> tryit: 你是普通用户还是 linux 下开发者?
<tryit> kandu, 后者吧
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 安装kwplayer问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465506 由于要使用kwplayer，安装时需要python3-leveldb,而他又需要python3.4 以上版本，编译安装python3.4后默认在/usr/local，现在 python3.4 Python 3.4.2 (default, Oct 29 2014, 19:36:50) [GCC 4.6.3] on linux Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more
<^k^>  ─> information. >>> 按说是安装上了，但是安装python3-leveldb时仍然提示python是3.2的无法安装，后来又做了python3.4的 …
<kandu> tryit: 用的技术栈是?
<tryit> kandu, 学习驱动
<kandu> tryit: ubuntu 我也用过一段时间，觉得不是很好。
<kandu> tryit: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Ubuntu/18750
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<tryit> kandu, 换个wm嘛
<tryit> kandu, 何必搞得那么复杂
<kandu> tryit: 我是说他们的态度问题
<tryit> kandu, ……那就换个distr
<kandu> tryit: 没有满意的 T_T
<tryit> kandu, 没有完美的，选个合适的，和找老婆一个道理
<kandu> tryit: 是的
<roylez> cherrot: 肉坨
<onlylove_> flash又死了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu1204能检测到wifi，连不上。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465508 我的系统能检测到wifi信号，而且输入的密码全都正确。那个wifi指示图标，动一会儿后，无线网络提示需要输入密码验证。有遇到过这种情况的么～（这是在系统更新后出现的问题） 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 Aerfa_Linux — 2014-10-31 13:42
<nyfair> 每个买mac的都有设计师的心
<nyfair> 结果mac都成了平板电脑的命
<cherrot> roylez: 弱乐
<iMadper> wangli: 刚从costa买了一倍冰拿铁
<iMadper> wangli: 没去过五道口
<iMadper> wangli: 你为了喝咖啡还是为了跟别人一起消磨时光?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 招商九积分Costa买一送一
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛送我个MBA
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 额... 我用券儿换的.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 13寸? 买个svp13
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛送我个MBA
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mba太丑了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: nfs怎么看是用的tcp还是udp连接？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 屏幕不是ips的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别的还好
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我那医生说搞不定下牙智齿, 让我下周找专家去, nnnnd, 洗了个牙悻悻而归
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 明智.
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: netstat?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 但是nfs不是开了好多个port么？这些port之间啥关系啊？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我就是缺个比x230轻薄和稍微大一点的本儿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: svp13嘛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 母鸡啊...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 查查去
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: è´µ....
<gfrog> happyaron: huntxu ^球讲解
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 而且我讨厌触摸屏
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这倒是, 跟我一起海涛nec吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你把触摸屏驱动给删掉就是了
<gfrog> iMadper: nec啥？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 多少钱 啥时候买?
<huntxu> gfrog: 母雞
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你要多大的? 13的?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: .
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 等我一会儿帮你看价格.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 从哪买?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 日本乐天
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 日元啊, 怪不得你办全币卡
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不, 我直接找淘宝代购, 到货我才给钱, 踏实.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-kyget/1125/  其实日本, sony也不贵
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【楽天市場】■送料無料■【アウトレット展示品】■SONY　VAIO Pro 13　SVP1321A1J(8P)/Core i7(4500U) 1.8GHz/8GB/256GB(SSD)/13.3：格安ゲット楽天市場店
<gfrog> iMadper: 你还敢买sony的本子？
<iMadper> gfrog: 为啥不?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 7500 还是贵
<adam_magic_pack> 索尼大法好
<gfrog> iMadper: ubuntu 认证过的嘛？ 不然硬件折磨死人
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 0.56的汇率
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 代购的汇率?
<gfrog> iMadper: 小日本最喜欢弄些奇怪的硬件了，还不给linux驱动
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 招商0.553
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 代购是实时汇率四舍五入, 然后收取150块钱代购费
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: .56是我上次查的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不错啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对啊.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 日元又跌了 http://fx.cmbchina.com/Hq/
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 招商银行 -- 外汇实时汇率
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在是从日本买东西的好时候啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: i7(4500U) 1.8GHz/8GB/256GB(SSD)/13.3   配置刚好够, 而且比13的mba轻多了, 也不跟mba那样俗气
<wangli> iMadper, 消磨时光
<wangli> iMadper, 刚才在开会
<iMadper> wangli: 去雕刻时光啊
<wangli> iMadper, 在哪儿呀
<iMadper> wangli: 带上电脑, 跟妹子一起看片儿洒
<iMadper> wangli: 北京好多地方都有啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 汇率壕
<wangli> iMadper, 好
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 汇率壕
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 电源长啥样?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 很小. nec的其实最好, 跟联想的电源通用.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 方的?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我们就不用额外配电源了, 随便拿几个
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在nec就是联想的高端货
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 反正被联想收购了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: apple电源好, 我x230的一坨乱糟糟
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 这个倒是.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: nec被收购了??????
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂, 至少笔记本现在跟联想了, 别的应该还没有.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 洗牙两百多, 我自己花了两毛九, 剩的等fesco报销
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 卧槽 真的被收购了啊!!! 我竟然才知道
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 报销不用你先付么？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 给个nec型号
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 是我先付啊, 我是说算下来自付两毛九
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 洗口水的管儿医保不管, 其它都cover
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 这么爽？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 是啊
<nyfair> 靠，日行代购我做
<nyfair> 汇率0.66，不收代购费
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你可以去割了了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lavie z
<iMadper> nyfair: 你的汇率太高了...
<O0XX> nyfair: 充气娃娃啥价？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 黑心商家
<iMadper> nyfair: 20%的涨幅啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 不爽不要来，我还包破解
<jusss> O0XX: 用宏去生成其它语言的代码，emacs是不是就有这样的功能
<O0XX> jusss:DSL?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<O0XX> nyfair: 不卖充气娃娃啊？
<jusss> 据说emacs就是一根虚拟的lisp机
<O0XX> nyfair: 仓老师的正版碟多少钱？
<nyfair> O0XX: 卖
<O0XX> nyfair:啥价格？
<iMadper> O0XX: 全是教育片了现在, 贵百度搞毛啊!
<iMadper> O0XX: 买vip账号能不能改回原片
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 略贵... 等下一代8G+256G的MBA
<nyfair> O0XX: 新作3800jpy，旧作50rmb随便挑
<O0XX> iMadper:多撸伤身
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mba为了续航不肯要ips屏幕
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你多花的钱最终换成了高分ips啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 略贵的那部分
<O0XX> nyfair:充气娃娃呢？我要真人倒模的
<jusss> O0XX: 比如用宏去生成sql c之类的
<gfrog> iMadper: 你本子上是ssd么？ hdparm -Tt 有多少？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我的没对齐, 不靠谱
<nyfair> O0XX: 不同型号不一样的，从一百到几十万都有
<iMadper> gfrog: 我的swap分区没对齐... nnnd
<O0XX> nyfair: 日元？
<gfrog> iMadper: 有多少呢？
<nyfair> O0XX: rmb
<O0XX> nyfair: 这么贵...
<iMadper> gfrog: 4755   45
<gfrog> iMadper: 好吧…… 这比普通磁盘还差吧？
<O0XX> nyfair: 我买个真人也用不了几十万吧
<nyfair> O0XX: 找isis买
 * gfrog 为毛人家的sdd都有400+
<nyfair> O0XX: 真人不好用
<iMadper> gfrog: 实际上不是. 我搜索邮件, 以前2 分钟, 现在十几秒
<O0XX> nyfair: 这个就挺好用的 http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:9a3d091a8bc8908553bff55491a65fac
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 视频
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 工钱发了没?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: iMadper http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:9a3d091a8bc8908553bff55491a65fac
<gfrog> iMadper: 工钱发了没？
<O0XX>  iMadper: 工钱发了没？
<gfrog> O0XX: 工钱发了没？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 工钱发了没?
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说日本
<O0XX> O0XX: 工钱发了没？
<iMadper> gfrog: O0XX: 工钱发了没?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: iMadper gfrog: O0XX: 工钱发了没?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我这没感觉，开机还得2分钟，擦
<iMadper> gfrog: 你买的啥啊?
<O0XX> gfrog: 你需要readahead
<iMadper> gfrog: 啥牌子啊?
<gfrog> iMadper: 忘了，我看下
<gfrog> O0XX: readahead是啥？
<iMadper> gfrog: 金泰克?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 开机两分钟? 比我加密的hdd都慢好多好多
<iMadper> gfrog: 幻影?
<gfrog> iMadper: PLEXTOR PX-256M6M
<iMadper> gfrog: 等我给你找ssd优化指南.
<iMadper> gfrog: 土豪. m6m是msata的那个吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我说进到desktop里。
<gfrog> iMadper: 对啊，硬盘位占着呢
<iMadper> gfrog: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Tips_for_Maximizing_SSD_Performance
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solid State Drives - ArchWiki
<gfrog> iMadper: 这个我看了，没效果……
<iMadper> gfrog: 爱莫能助..
<gfrog> iMadper: 好吧…… 大概x230太渣
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 是啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<iMadper> gfrog: 那个msata是sata2, 但是也不至于这么差啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 你对齐了?
<gfrog> iMadper: Timing buffered disk reads: 776 MB in  3.00 seconds = 258.45 MB/sec
<iMadper> gfrog: 比我的快啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 咋看对齐木对齐？ 反正我用gparted分区的时候没告警，它自己按默认对齐了
<O0XX> gfrog: 说了你需要readahead啊
<iMadper> gfrog: ~ % sudo parted /dev/sda align-check
<gfrog> O0XX: 那是个what？
<O0XX> gfrog: 你这个速度没问题
<iMadper> O0XX: readahead不是hardcode进去的?
<O0XX> gfrog:就是 io没用上
<iMadper> gfrog: 对, 你的这个速度没问题.
<gfrog> iMadper: opt都对齐了
<gfrog> O0XX: 太复杂了……
<O0XX> gfrog: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ureadahead
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ureadahead - ArchWiki
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<O0XX> gfrog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead
<^k^> ⇪ t: “ureadahead” package : Ubuntu
<iMadper> 又是aur
<iMadper> 果然还是arch最好
<iMadper> Ureadahead needs a kernel patch to work, which is no longer available on the AUR.
<O0XX> iMadper: ubuntu的kernel都是默认打开的
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<iMadper> 我去, 我的ureadahead是默认安装的
<iMadper> nyfair: アウトレット品   <-  啥意思啊?
<nyfair> 品切了
<eexp> 今天关注新闻没。2亿现金。
<iMadper> nyfair: ... ....
<iMadper> nyfair: 还是不懂
<O0XX> iMadper: outlet
<iMadper> O0XX: 你还会日语啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 请叫我老死机
<iMadper> O0XX: 看见你关google trans了
<adam_magic_pack> - -!
<nyfair> iMadper: 就是夏天卖冬装那种淡季打折促销啦
<iMadper> O0XX: 楼下卖costa的小姑娘好可爱.
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞!
<O0XX> iMadper: 无图无真相
<iMadper> O0XX: 很认真很萌的
<iMadper> O0XX: 自己下去看啊
<jusss> O0XX: kandu ,大牛，讲讲dsl吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 不习惯看3次元的
<nyfair> iMadper: 如果是苍老师的电影那就是只剩多少件，统统XXX啦
<iMadper> nyfair: ... 赞!
<iMadper> nyfair: 清仓大甩卖
<O0XX> nyfair: http://www.premiumoutlets.co.jp/chs/
<leemeng0x61> ,,,
<leemeng0x61> topic
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ PREMIUM OUTLETS®
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.premiumoutlets.co.jp/chs/
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥破网站, 点了中文还是英文...
<O0XX> iMadper: 让你好好学习
<nyfair> O0XX: 这是卖充气娃娃的？
<onlylove> 喵的，趋势要卸载还真麻烦，差点格盘
<O0XX> nyfair: 卖充气娃娃原料
<onlylove> 你们……啥网站啊这
<iMadper> onlylove: 卖便宜货的
<iMadper> onlylove: 国内音译, 奥特莱斯或者凹凸莱斯
<onlylove> iMadper: 没，我刚装好端，没看见上文
<nyfair> onlylove: 就是个卖重启娃娃然后自定义组装不同“实用”器官的店
<onlylove> 额……好吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 公司的网好慢
<iMadper> O0XX: 没有, 我现在bt 4mb/s啊
<O0XX> iMadper:艹艹艹，我说网怎么这么慢
<iMadper> O0XX: 逗你的
<iMadper> O0XX: 我最近没得下载
 * nyfair 最近发现g婊老喜欢搞新闻，说自己又在研究什么高大上的尖端科技，其实都是忽悠人给自己装逼用得，那堆破烂有哪样真搞出来了？
<nyfair> 你们兹不资瓷啊
<O0XX> nyfair: 滋刺
<onlylove> nyfair: 他不是在搞那个没方向盘的车么
<iMadper> 多年前, 东芝宣布新的电池技术, 到现在我也没用上
<iMadper> 我就想知道, 自动驾驶骑车, 死机了怎么办?
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥技术……
<O0XX> iMadper: 骑车的话，死机了脚刹就可以了
<onlylove> iMadper: 死机了自然是 碰碰车
<nyfair> 遇到车祸，优先救高级用户？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 反正1分钟充满, 容量是现在电池的n倍, 还特别便宜
<O0XX> nyfair: 遇到车祸，弹出10个广告
<O0XX> nyfair:点完了再报120
<iMadper> O0XX: 医院, 墓地, 假肢之类的广告
<nyfair> 是不是驾驶仪表还会弹出个窗口，检测到对方是高级用户，是否赶快充值多少多少成为白金vip用户？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.xisanqi.net/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 中国Linux内核开发者大会 | 自由、协作、创造
<O0XX> iMadper: 域名不错
<kukey1> iMadper: 我觉得应该是这种的，信g婊，得永生，你信吗？不行撞死你，不信都不行
<nyfair> 周末是不是帝都有ruby大会？
<iMadper> O0XX: 对, 你去注册个xierqi.net吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 不知道诶
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.xierqi.net/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 西二旗圈子
<iMadper> O0XX: 弄个正黄旗.net
 * O0XX 网真是太慢了...
<nyfair> Rails Girls Beijing 2nd November 2014
 * kukey1 西X旗总是堵车
<nyfair> 靠，难怪都去了
<onlylove> 机器太卡了
<iMadper> kukey1: 你试试东三环
<kukey1> iMadper: 过几天开会，应该就不赌了，哈
<onlylove> 我记得这机器之前没这么卡来着
<iMadper> kukey1: 对啊 都放假了啊
<iMadper> kukey1: 国家要求it企业强制放假
<iMadper> kukey1: 西二旗那种it民工聚集地, 必须放假啊
<kukey1> iMadper: 真的么？
<onlylove> kukey1: 明显假的
<iMadper> kukey1: 明显假的
<iMadper> onlylove: 摸摸大
<huzoubache> 
<jusss> 我同学要从5号放到12号
<jusss> 因为apec什么会什么的
<iMadper> jusss: 对啊. 很好.
 * iMadper apec大赞. 
<onlylove> jusss: 啥单位啊
<onlylove> jusss: 机关事业肯定放，企业看情况的
<huzoubache> 想收条二手4g三代笔记本内存
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 广告屏蔽大师for linux安装以及使用方法，告别视频片头广告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465509 下载地址 http://www.adbyby.com/index.htm 下载完成后解压到任意目录 先不要急着运行，用文本编辑器打开adhook.ini，其他都不要修改，只需修改[cfg]里面的listen-address=127.0.0.1，后面的
<^k^>  ─> 端口不要改！然后进入系统设置，启用代理把本机的代理设置为127.0.0.1，端口就是listen-address=127.0.0.1后面的 …
<jusss> onlylove: 通信监理单位发往移动公司的常驻人员
<jusss> onlylove: 池瑞祥什么的
<cherrot> maplebeats: 数平的人在讲spark
<maplebeats> cherrot: ....
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你提醒我了，我TM还报名了的
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你没去？ 帝都只能看直播了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你现在去，操
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我
<maplebeats> 算了。。看直播吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: url发我一下
<cherrot> maplebeats: http://km.oa.com/liveroom/524
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: No address associated with hostname
<maplebeats> cherrot: nnd，我leader刚刚还在说他去参加个培训然后就跑了，我还在睡觉。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 忘了- -
<cherrot> maplebeats: 。。。。真棒
<O0XX> maplebeats: zan
<JustDoIt> 问个问题，求解答
<nyfair> qq让i7变i5，百度地图让i5变i3，优酷让i3变奔腾，uc让奔腾变赛扬，掏宝让赛扬变mtk，支付宝让mtk变计算器
<O0XX> maplebeats: 企鹅家spark用的多么？
<cherrot> O0XX: 大量集群已经部署
<maplebeats> 不知道
<nyfair> linux下能不能脱衣服玩游戏直播赚钱？
<O0XX> cherrot: 替换hadoop?
<maplebeats> 啥叫集群
<JustDoIt> 打开文件管理器，文件夹图标不显示er用root权限打开文件管理器卻正常
<nailuoGG> http://opensource.apple.com/release/os-x-1010/
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们厂貌似没做公司级的hadoop吧 ？
<^k^> ⇪ t: OS X 10.10 - Source
<maplebeats> cherrot: TDW
<maplebeats> cherrot: 多少数量算公司级
<JustDoIt> 该怎么办？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 有么？   就是放在公司推广的啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: TDW啊，这玩意好多BG都在用
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们是直接接入spark了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我们BG还在用hadoop
<cherrot> maplebeats: soga  我们原先是自己Python算的   oh no 现在也是
<maplebeats> cherrot: 自建的集群，2K多台好像
<O0XX> cherrot: 企鹅这是要从spark强力插入啊
<maplebeats> 好多集群啊，烦死了
<maplebeats> 我们这边spark集群6台机器:D
<O0XX> maplebeats: 你换后台开发了？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你换后台开发了？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 求推荐.
<maplebeats> ？？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.04遇到几个问题--gedit,nfs-kernel-server,portmap!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465510 今天配合nfs时，还是遇到些问题： 1. gedit的时候，会自动复制一份filename~备份文件，gedit net.sh，会.目录下面，会出现一个 net.sh文件和一个net.sh~文件，之前记得在gedit的首选项中
<O0XX> maplebeats: 你转后台开发了？
<maplebeats> 恩，快了
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 牛牛
<cherrot> maplebeats: 还是在我厂么
<maplebeats> 为了防止今年白干，所以还要等一个月转
<maplebeats> cherrot: 在啊
<cherrot> maplebeats: 求解释DAG是啥意思
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 毛
<cherrot> maplebeats: 什么部门？
<maplebeats> cherrot: SNG
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 牛牛
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我去 SNG招人挺多啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 是啊
<cherrot> maplebeats: 什么流程？还有hc不？ 求推荐
<maplebeats> cherrot: hc是啥
<cherrot> maplebeats: 还有名额没
<maplebeats> cherrot: 不知道
<maplebeats> cherrot: 空间好像在招人
<maplebeats> cherrot: 去IEG吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 面试你啥来着？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 哈哈
<maplebeats> 我不想提我的血泪史了，我hello world都写错了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: iMadper O0XX canonicaladmin只支持ssl3, 我的ticket提交好几天了他们还没给修
<iMadper> maplebeats: 牛牛
<cherrot> maplebeats: 去做什么开发？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 哎
<maplebeats> cherrot: 其实我不知道，哈哈
<cherrot> maplebeats: 赞
<maplebeats> iMadper: 牛你妹呀
<iMadper> maplebeats: 写cpp和python去?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 写c和c++
<iMadper> maplebeats: 牛人啊, 还会c++
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以尝试下webRTC
<onlylove> maplebeats: 牛人啊, 还会c++
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 会C++的绝对是牛牛
 * maplebeats 我操，我从来没说我会
<O0XX> maplebeats: 会C++的绝对是牛牛
 * O0XX 刷起来
<nyfair> onlylove: 别闹，twitch和douyu不可能支持这种东西
<iMadper> maplebeats: 会C++的绝对是牛牛
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: kernel里有ip的最大连接数目限制么？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有啥关键字不？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你还去斗鱼？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: netfilter.ip_conntrack_max
<onlylove> nyfair: 越来越有意思了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你的问题就是关键字...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没google到
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛玩lol不
<nyfair> onlylove: 毕业了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 搜到的都是tcp里面的那些
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/410616/increasing-the-maximum-number-of-tcp-ip-connections-in-linux
<^k^> ⇪ t: Increasing the maximum number of tcp/ip connections in linux - Stack Overflow
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://serverfault.com/questions/10852/what-limits-the-maximum-number-of-connections-on-a-linux-server
<^k^> ⇪ t: apache 2.2 - What limits the maximum number of connections on a Linux server? - Server Fault
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你这是啥issue?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: google牛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 贵组真高级
<maplebeats> 高级
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: google牛
<iMadper> O0XX: . The official plan for the Ubuntu Upstart to systemd migration is to become the default before Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but beyond that their systemd plans are still quite fluid.
<O0XX> iMadper: 出门左转 arch
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: netfilter.ip_conntrack_max 已经木有了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 换成 /proc/sys/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_max 了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 可能把...
<iMadper> gfrog: 这俩是一个东西. sysctl
<iMadper> 不对, 看错了
<gfrog> iMadper: 名字变了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 牛牛
<iMadper> 可能吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 牛牛
 * adam_magic_pack 工钱呢?????
<gfrog> # cat /proc/sys/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_max
<gfrog> 65536
<gfrog> 最大才支持65536个connection？ 不太敢相信啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 只要你的硬件能撑住
<O0XX> gfrog:这个已经很高啦
<O0XX> gfrog: 以前的默认值是4096
<gfrog> O0XX: 100k connection那个是啥情况？ 用集群的？
<O0XX> gfrog: c10K?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 单机还在挑战10k
<cherrot> gfrog: 最大端口数不就是65535么？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 哦，那就是我记错了
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 最大连接数是不是受最大端口数的限制？
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 举个例子 80
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 举个例子 连多个ssh
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 还要栗子么?
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 哦 我脑抽了。。
<iMadper> gfrog: c100k?
<kandu> gfrog: 单机就可以啦
<onlylove> c10K这个是webserver的？
<onlylove> 我记得以前研究过
<iMadper> onlylove: 各种server
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.04遇到几个问题--gedit,nfs-kernel-server,portmap!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465511 今天配合nfs时，还是遇到些问题： 1. gedit的时候，会自动复制一份filename~备份文件，gedit net.sh，会.目录下面，会出现一个 net.sh文件和一个net.sh~文件，之前记得在gedit的首选项中
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 单机已经战100k了，你骗我…… http://joyexpr.com/blog/2013/11/22/c100k-4-kernel-tuning/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 大战C100K之4-Linux内核调优篇|明歌's Blog
<onlylove> 卸载了趋势果然流畅了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 卧槽 这么腻害
<onlylove> 趋势个大祸害
<O0XX> gfrog:说实话，现在c10M都不是问题了
<gfrog> O0XX: 只是讨论65536这个值撒
<O0XX> gfrog:赞
<yunfan> 啪啪啪
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 现在美亚走国际直邮到中国多少钱？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 母鸡
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 貌似双11他们要打折搞邮费促销
 * gfrog 工钱呢?????
<cherrot> maplebeats: 求问DAG计算是什么意思。。
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 我怎么会知道呢
<cherrot> maplebeats: 完全听天书尼玛
<yunfan> gfrog: 早就有了  参考 c10M
 * adam_magic_pack 工钱呢?????
<yunfan> 都已经提到user space network stack了
<kandu> O0XX: 单机 c10M?
<yunfan> 是的  单机c10m
<yunfan> 可以去搜下那个文章 不过他们好像是bsd系统
<kandu> O_o 吓尿啦
<adam_magic_pack> O_o 吓尿啦
<O0XX> yunfan: kandu 刚看完
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有点事问你，api测试做过没
<yunfan> O0XX: 嘿嘿
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪种api?
<O0XX> yunfan: kandu http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_e59371cc0102v585.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 面向C10M时代的MiddleBox之 - 高性能四层负载均衡设备AGW_阿里技术保障_新浪博客
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，我不知道，那天那货和我说的，api和ui自动化测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 我听着晕晕的
<mikecao> yunfan, 免费
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么鸡毛的自动化测试  让开发者弄单元测试就行了
<yunfan> onlylove: 他所谓的自动化 无非是做几个钩子 提交的时候自动回归下
<yunfan> ui的多半是指操纵浏览器搞
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像是说，一个优秀的测试，要指出开发者那个函数写的内存泄露这种，就是指出bug的源头
<onlylove> yunfan: 我听了以后的想法，我有这能力我干毛测试
<yunfan> O0XX: 问题是她那个是跑分测试   其实实际上你的瓶颈肯定卡数据库那
<yunfan> 除非你做的是聊天室
<yunfan> 或者是转发服务
<O0XX> yunfan: 这种前端接入， 就是入口
<O0XX> yunfan: 你说的转发
<O0XX> yunfan: 肯定不可能把流量直接压到实际的服务器上的
<yunfan> onlylove: 很正常啊 如果你做白盒测试 确实可以指出这点啊  而且这不过是c家族的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不觉得vmware会给我做白盒
<yunfan> O0XX: 转发很有可能啊 比如我朋友上次坐的那个webrtc的聊天室  需要个握手服务器 这个没啥负载 就是要尽可能多的面向连接 就适用这种场景
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个用户态的网卡驱动咋回事……如果有用户态的，还需要kernel的不……
<yunfan> onlylove: 做黑盒也行 有gdb
<iMadper`> onlylove: 黑盒可以给出出问题的反汇编代码的...
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个是现在的趋势 大家都喜欢把原来内核负责的东西弄到用户态来 前一阵还有个实验性的系统演示过这个
<O0XX> yunfan: 这种前端接入，一般有7层和4层的，基本就是负载均衡，流量抓
<O0XX> 取，安全控制什么的
<onlylove> yunfan: windows 系统用gdb么……
<yunfan> 代码在github上有  我就是忘记名字了
<O0XX> yunfan:就是拼连接数
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> 无非就是嫌kernel效率低呗……
<yunfan> 当然 而且不灵活嘛
<yunfan> 通用的标准肯定不会太灵活的
<yunfan> 像进程到线程再到协程不就是典型么
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 怎么制定完美的存储备份方案？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465512 一、企业网络存储备份的真面目 　　企业的运作需要大量的数据的支撑，如今，纸质的数据存储方式一去不复返，取而代之的是更易于管理和使用便捷的网络存储的形式。然而网络数据存储方式却存
<O0XX> yunfan: 内核态进用户态，那不就是 hurd么？
<^k^>  ─> 在诸多风险，数据被丢失或被破坏都可能会造成企业的日常运作无法正常进行，甚至会给企业带来不可估量 …
<yunfan> O0XX: 无所谓了 你开心就好
<yunfan> O0XX: 不是 那帮人还给这种玩法起了个名字 叫混合什么的 介于 微内核与宏内核中间
 * adam_magic_pack 工钱呢?????
<yunfan> 我找找那个系统
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 要毛自行车
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 我也在等...
<O0XX> yunfan: 这么腻害
<onlylove> O0XX: 你不做server端，当然不知道
<O0XX> onlylove: 对啊
 * gfrog 工钱呢?????
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41690
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 刑法修正案增加网络犯罪条款
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，这评论真有趣
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 如果别人问你用的啥linux发行版，你咋回答？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你可以去solidot申请个兼职
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: debian
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 发音
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: [dibian]
<slucx> 这个发音太bug了
<iMadper`> slucx: 弟变
<iMadper`> slucx: 'dɛbɪrn
<slucx> http://dict.cn/debian
<^k^> ⇪ ti: debian是什么意思_debian在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 怎么bug了?
<iMadper`> slucx: 你就说 弟变 就够了
<iMadper`> slucx: 发音正确, 大家也能听懂.
<adam_magic_pack> 1.7 How does one pronounce Debian and what does this word mean?
<adam_magic_pack> The project name is pronounced Deb'-ee-en, with a short e in Deb, and emphasis on the first syllable.
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 都说是大便
<adam_magic_pack> 说大便的是傻逼
<OHMYBUDDHA> 各位 有web 开发的吗？现在最流行的免费的CMS是什么，不要告诉我wordpress
 * iMadper` 大家好, 现在流行的手持上网设备是什么? 不要告诉我手机和平板. 
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈，现在被同事搞的很郁闷
<onlylove> iMadper: 你先整理下有啥手持设备
<yunfan> OHMYBUDDHA: 那就duporal?
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后找出能上网的
<onlylove> 不是wp然后是啥？
<onlylove> 既然是最了，当然是第一
<maplebeats_> adam_magic_pack: ubuntu touch出了么
<adam_magic_pack> 把debian fork一下叫you-stupid-asshole来用
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats_: 问老司机 onlylove
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats_: 问老司机 O0XX
<maplebeats_> 出了么- -
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我不是老司机
<O0XX> ?
<maplebeats_> 能用么
<OHMYBUDDHA> Thanks yunfan
<maplebeats_> 能吃么
<nyfair> maplebeats_: 你还挂念那东西呢
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 我和你说，adam_magic_pack已经晚了好几天了
<maplebeats_> nyfair: 我一直很挂念，
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 不是蛋便吗？
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 当当都玩腻了的东西
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 好无聊，想滚回去读书了，有国家推荐么
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 我想玩玩
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 马上就出. 现在有bq的机器马上就出, rom都已经流出很久了.
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛带上我!!!
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 找 adam_magic_pack要
<yunfan> O0XX: Exokernel  应该是这个鸟东西
<jusss> debbie 和ian
<maplebeats_> 牛牛带上我！
 * maplebeats_ 请带上我！
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕你邹凯
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 如果你的手机有android全部源码以及binary的driver, 但是没有ubuntu touch的rom, 可以寄给我, 我帮你移植一个
 * maplebeats_ 请勿必带上我
<yunfan> maplebeats_: ??可以买魅族？
<maplebeats_> yunfan: 没出呀
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛带上我!!!
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 牛牛带我
<yunfan> 最近摩托很无敌啊 新出那个机器  nexus同等配置4k多
<maplebeats_> adam_magic_pack: nyfair 一定要带上我！
<yunfan> moto的居然1k多  额
<iMadper> yunfan: 怎么会.
<iMadper> yunfan: 1k多是合约价吧
<jusss> nyfair: 出去上学，带上我吧
 * jusss 昨晚还梦到自己又会学校上学去了
<yunfan> iMadper: 移植driver应该不用源码吧 我记得我以前那个ac100 他们把ubuntu弄上去 driver用的就是android里的二进制so
<iMadper> yunfan: 对, 我也是这个意思.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我要的是android的源码和binary的driver
<yunfan> iMadper: 好像不是啊 因为拿是32G的  但是64G的 300多美元 价格也不算贵啊
<yunfan> 何况moto去年就良心过嘛
<iMadper> yunfan: 新的moto x?
<yunfan> 只不过google这个nexus情怀比锤子还狠啊
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<yunfan> iMadper: 是啊 高通那个 1.2G hz的全网通芯片的
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦.. 我去看看去
<yunfan> 本来我都想买华为的荣耀4的 现在看到moto那个 立刻决定等了
<nyfair> yunfan: 你懂个球，我大g婊还用卖情怀？
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 工钱到了
<O0XX> iMadper: 去查查把
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我的也到了!!!
<iMadper> O0XX: 我手机短信还没到
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, O0XX iMadper 土豪们请吃饭把
<yunfan> nyfair: 我就知道一提google就戳中你G点
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没短信, 直接查
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我定了短信了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 壕......
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 余额变动都有提醒的.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 多钱一个月?
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个好像续航超级吊
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道, 我觉得android比ios还难用
<yunfan> 其实华为也不错 但是他的rom就麻烦了
<yunfan> iMadper: 没有吧 我倒是觉得ios挺难用的
<nyfair> yunfan: 是啊，每天都高潮不断，爽不爽？羡慕吗？
<yunfan> 有些地方很脑残 根本不像他自己宣传的那样
<iMadper> yunfan: ios是很难用, 但是android更难用...
<yunfan> 比如  蓝牙的名字不能手动改
<jackness> 大家给点意见，我今年过年想买个新手机
<jackness> 大家推荐下
<nyfair> vertu
<jackness> 华为还是苹果，还是魅族，还是什么的
<yunfan> 我有两个同样厂家出的蓝牙耳机 在ios上就很那分辨  在android上可以随便改别名 就方便多了
<nyfair> 其实vertu不好，妹子都不知道
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 多钱一个月?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 3个软妹子
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 前三个月免费
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 工行
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 三块钱就为了一条短信, 你真壕
<yunfan> jackness: 买苹果把  反正没有人对买到的产品满意的 买到水果不满意还可以转手卖 而且你不敢卖水果
<nyfair> 壕无人性
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我用完三个月免费期就停了.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在还有一个月呢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 免费的也算壕?
<yunfan> onlylove: 上次说那个路边的sim卡呢  有空帮我搞几个匿名的哈
<^k^> onlylove: define:不是wp然后 not defined.
<jackness> yunfan: 谢谢推荐
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper O0XX 还木发？
<O0XX> gfrog: 木有
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 正在转账
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你收到了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽
<O0XX> gfrog: adam_magic_pack 李老板发的太多，优先级比较高
<gfrog> O0XX: 发了他的之后余额不够给咱发了……
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 像我这种估计要等零钱到了才能发
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 滚, 你先说发了的
<gfrog> O0XX: 应该先发咱这样的撒
<O0XX> gfrog: 没事，等营业厅下班了敛敛零钱也够咱们的了
 * adam_magic_pack 余额已经清零
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/32181.html
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 仅用 5 分钟就完成充电的石墨烯电池 Zap&Go | 设计癖
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 滚, 你先说发了的
<yunfan> 这个爆掉
<yunfan> 我看外形都是电池形状
<yunfan> 5分钟充满 太好了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 土豪你那么多，手续费得多少钱啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 0
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 支付宝？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 充值到支付宝, 然后手机支付宝转账到招商
<jusss> yunfan: A4vEGnxsZCP7poqzjhJD4Gc+tbE=
<jusss> yunfan: 这种是什么编码或加密？
<onlylove> jusss: 第一眼看上去像base64
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 土豪你那么多，手续费得多少钱啊
<jusss> onlylove: 等号后面有个小L，
 * adam_magic_pack 转账操作成功
<jusss> onlylove: 复制不过来
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04.01 开机后 不管有没有在用，20分钟之后会自动关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465513 我用一台旧电脑通过U盘安装了ubuntu14.04版本，自从用了这个系统之后，就一直存在这个问题： 开机后，不管我是否有在操作电脑，20分钟后，都会自动关机。下面是我用xsh
<^k^>  ─> ell抓到的系统提示： Code: 第一次 eric@eric-ubuntu:/$ date 2014年 09月 25日 星期四 17:23:02 CST eric@eric-ubuntu:/$ Broadcast …
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 老司机，咋让招行别骚扰我了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 怎么骚扰你了?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 各种优惠短信
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX 你俩有脸说我多 和你们一样穷
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，我的卡好像关了网银…… 没法查了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 当时准备销掉来着
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 当时免费送的二代U盾
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你咋用盾登录？ 哪有windows啊
 * adam_magic_pack 招商已经到账, 一分钟左右思密达
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 登陆不用盾
<iMadper> gfrog: 电话查询.
<iMadper> gfrog: 不需要有网银. 直接打电话就行.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你那是贵宾登录吧？
<yunfan> jusss: 一看就是base64
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不调侃我能死啊....
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没登录控件，密码都输入不能啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我说的是"登陆不用盾".....
<adam_magic_pack> 我很严谨的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还得用windows嘛……
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1509169
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 前女友和现女友先后跳江：男子救前女友 现女友溺亡 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你竟然没有虚拟机... 网银专业版, 盾什么的绕不过
<onlylove> nyfair: 那俩妹子咋想的……
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/thumb/2014-9-31/d7e08fac-baf4-4323-a7c8-2aae27212acc.jpeg
<jusss> yunfan: 不算
<jusss> yunfan: 不是
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你那是贵宾登录吧？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: gfrog 公积金卡 贵宾个毛, 没卡费没年费没小额管理费
<jusss> iMadper: 我复制了一串字符结尾是个大写的L但是只占一半的字符大小，在emacs里粘帖变成了^C 但在notepad里显示正常，这是怎么回事
<gfrog> iMadper: 真的要打电话了，确实没网银。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 工行里啥都没有的这种就叫贵宾卡
<iMadper> gfrog: 自助语音服务, 只是慢一些, 还好.
<iMadper> gfrog: 网银支持在线自助注册, 不能转账, 只能差余额
<iMadper> *查
<yunfan> jusss: 你怎么知道不是
<yunfan> jusss: 如果不是 那有可能是变种 charsets不同而已
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack gfrog http://music.baidu.com/song/943252?pst=sug
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 买买买-By2,买买买在线试听,MP3免费下载,买买买歌词下载_百度音乐-听到极致
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack gfrog 你们的团歌
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我以为是FFF团
<jusss> yunfan: 这是sql里一个数据库里存的某个软件的账户密码，我用base64 md5加密hello对比用那个软件生成密码为hello的，发现不一样
 * gfrog 卧槽，真的少了这么多！
 * gfrog 妈蛋
<iMadper> gfrog: 说明你工资高, 否则没少多少啊.
<gfrog> iMadper: 少了好多啊，不算公积金那部分
<gfrog> iMadper: 多这么几毛，还不如再回帽帽呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 帽帽不给remote啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 我想remote, 我老板直接说没戏
<gfrog> iMadper: 猫猫有大办公室可以耍啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 帽帽有大办公室可以耍啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 有毛用啊
<onlylove> jusss: 笨，解密
<onlylove> jusss: 加密不一定结果一样的
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: Ada是男的女的？ cc iMadper O0XX
<O0XX> gfrog: ada? 阿达？
<iMadper> jusss: base64和md5都不是加密.
<O0XX> gfrog: 听名字是个香港人
<gfrog> O0XX: 大概是
<iMadper> gfrog: 不认识啊.
<gfrog> O0XX: 大概也是
<gfrog> iMadper: 就问这名字，没问人。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 女名
<iMadper> gfrog: 艾达, 女子名
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack++
<O0XX> gfrog: 香港人不是喜欢叫阿什么的么，阿强，阿达，阿虎，阿蛋什么的么
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ada可是你祖师奶奶, 你忘本啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 不一定是香港的吧?
<iMadper> ada是女名, adan才是男名
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 咱学物理的，祖师爷是牛顿
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说的这个与事实不符啊
<hoxily> jusss: 有可能是编码问题。
<O0XX> iMadper: 也许真是香港人
<iMadper> O0XX: 我不知道啊
 * gfrog 开了个奇怪的虚拟机…… 这是原来做毛线的……
<hoxily> jusss: 同样的密码以ANSI与Unicode编码的二进制数据不一样。
<O0XX> gfrog: 厉害，还有做毛线的虚拟机
<gfrog> O0XX: 是啊，autotest可不就是坨毛线
<adam_magic_pack> xls的payslip... 唉
<hoxily> jusss: 另外”那个软件“在md5 hash之前可能对二进制数据做了处理，比如加盐(http://blog.csdn.net/blade2001/article/details/6341078)
 * gfrog 妈蛋，二货的工资单，文件名竟然乱码
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://blog.csdn.net/blade2001/article/details/6341078) -- unhandled responsein get body
 * adam_magic_pack sheet叫工资条模板, 用xls存了个doc该存的东西, 文件名乱码, 不用pdf, 邮件标题不专业
 * adam_magic_pack 吐槽无力
<iMadper> 工资条模版
<iMadper> 应该用pdf啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: +1
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper fesco比中智差多了
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂...
 * gfrog 尼玛我的报销呢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: rh的工资条是rh自己发的, 不是中智的人
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 报销不走fesco
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你是一封邮件也没看啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 哦，对，是大摩出的工资单
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没看，我懒得追这些
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不看工作相关文档, 然后可怜的hr被骂...
 * adam_magic_pack 看着个税那一栏想哭
<Destine> 我觉得fesco还好捏。。。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 同看着想哭。
<iMadper> Destine: 没用过ciic吧
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 壕
<Destine> iMadper, 木有。
<gfrog> Destine: 那是你们服务费交的多
<gfrog> Destine: 买的豪华套餐
<iMadper> Destine: 专业好多啊...
<Destine> gfrog, 哦。。。
<Destine> 木有经验。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 单点和全家桶的区别, 懂了么?
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 嗯。。。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 你这么一说我又饿了。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 和你就得用吃货语言
<iMadper> Destine: 乞丐房和总统套房的区别
<yunfan> jusss: 你怎么知道他一定用md5 也有人用sha
 * adam_magic_pack 晚上想吃烤串
<yunfan> 而且你还未必知道他的salt
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 要不要一起吃东西。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 你在朝阳?
 * adam_magic_pack wfh
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那家烤串儿叫什么来着? 中关村那个, 我俩去吃那个
<adam_magic_pack> 管氏翅吧
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我还是回海淀吃东西呀。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: “在拐角的烧烤店”
<Destine> gfrog, 基蛙你为什么不来北京了。。。
<gfrog> Destine: 住不起房了
<gfrog> Destine: 这还扣我的税，生气
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 赞!
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 这还扣我的税，生气
 * onlylove 羡慕个税很高的人 cc adam_magic_pack Destine
<Destine> 所以你要和我一起吃吗？
<Destine> onlylove, 那税扣得我。。。5555555
<iMadper> Destine: 这还扣我的税，生气
<onlylove> Destine: 我想被扣，没那么高工资
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 时间合适否?
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 感觉你总能找到好吃的, 我吃来吃去就是那些
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 不合适就再说
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我大约6点15分到海淀黄庄地铁站。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 吃啥子?
<jusss> yunfan: onlylove , hoxily 哦
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你不擅长搜索
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 你想吃什么类型的，我想想。
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我不会拍照, 悦姐吃啥都能拍得特别好吃, 我不行
<freeflying> Destine: 你请客啊
<adam_magic_pack> 拍得看起来特别好吃
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 笨孩子，好好跟着学
<Destine> freeflying, 土豪才请客呢。
<gfrog> Destine: 你请客啊？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 土壕
<freeflying> Destine: 你是土豪啊
<onlylove> Destine: 教 adam_magic_pack下
<Destine> gfrog, 。。。
<Destine> 还能不能一起好好的吃饭了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 下周去南方找地去，你要加入不
<Destine> 你们的工资差都有我多了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋去？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这大雾，飞不起来……
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备媳妇寒假带她去珠海住一个月
<freeflying> gfrog: 下周末到南方去
<palomino|working> 南方周末 freeflying
<iMadper> 寒假??
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马
<iMadper> palomino|working: 奢靡马
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 奢靡马
<gfrog> freeflying: 首站是哪里啊？ 我看我能到那不
<freeflying> gfrog: 深圳啊
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 和我吃不。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司还在说maas=juju
<freeflying> maas+juju
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃出差啊……
<freeflying> gfrog: 只能先飞到深圳啊
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 你时间合适就吃啊, 吃啥
 * adam_magic_pack 电话预约拔牙中
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 6点20海淀黄a2见？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 思密达
<freeflying> Destine: 请客不叫我们啊
<Destine> freeflying, 壕，你什么时候请我吃饭。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋不请我们吃饭
<Destine> freeflying, 不是叫当当了么。。。
<sennn> 下午好(>^ω^<)喵
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 各位大神，ubuntu14.10如何加入windows域？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465514 各位大神，ubuntu14.10如何加入windows域？ 我双系统，如何加入啊，加入不了就上不了网啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 汉鎶帝 — 2014-10-31 16:46
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 把智齒？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> h
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 牛牛，正则替换能不能做到大小写转换？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 今天去拔, 她说我的号不是专家, 伺候不了下智齿
<O0XX> iMadper:
<O0XX> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/7eb741a7jw1elua73myu2g209q05fhdt.gif
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif
<O0XX> iMadper: 魔鬼的步伐
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: ...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ....
<iMadper> O0XX: 一步两步 一步两步
<adam_magic_pack> 似爪牙
<O0XX> 似魔鬼的步伐
<iMadper> nyfair: 能啊.
<iMadper> nyfair: /[a-z]/[A-Z]/g
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: .....
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我也要拔，不知道怎么搞呐。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 病友今天交流病情
<iMadper> nyfair: 是不是 一 -> 壹?
<nyfair> iMadper: 不够，我不要全部替换，只要那种找出来的
<iMadper> nyfair: /g就是全部替换啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 不然你举个例子
<nyfair> 比如 abc_def -> abc_DEF
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/review/2378737/microsoft-band-vs-fitbit-charge-hr-specs-comparison
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Microsoft Band vs FitBit Charge HR specs comparison- The Inquirer
<iMadper> freeflying: 微软那个感觉很超值
<gfrog> freeflying: 我看看机票先
<freeflying> iMadper: 可惜电池不行
<iMadper> freeflying: 两天嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 我租车，我们可以一起去瞅瞅
<iMadper> nyfair: s/def/DEF/
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃夫人也一起去么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 这回不一定
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有谁啊？
<iMadper> nyfair: 如果是先查找, 符合条件的才替换 用awk嘛
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 壕，你啥时候请吃饭啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 暂时只有我啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 没有比awk更方便的了.
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 等我发家致富了
<nyfair> iMadper: def是随机的
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道是去看房子？ 啧啧
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, 我明白了, awk吧.
<onlylove> Destine: 问下当当啥时候发家致富 cc freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> onlylove: 蛋蛋已经发家致富
<freeflying> gfrog: 租房
<gfrog> freeflying: 额…… 好吧
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 候总说你已经发家致富
<Destine> 反正你们的工资差都比我多。
<adam_magic_pack> 唉
<freeflying> gfrog: 我哪里能买得起啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 谁信你买不起哪……
<iMadper> nyfair: 你给我具体的问题, 我可以帮你写一个.
<freeflying> gfrog: 真买不起啊
<nyfair> iMadper: xxoo_小写字母*N，把后面的小写字母变大写
<iMadper> nyfair: 好的, 等我学一下awk.
<freeflying> Destine: 人呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这么得直飞……
<gfrog> freeflying: 转机机票3k…… 还是不折腾了
<freeflying> gfrog: 沈阳到深圳还是直飞吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 你是说你要去巴黎？
<gfrog> freeflying: 深圳啊，没直飞航班…… 得从厦门转机
<freeflying> gfrog: 有经停北京的，深航的
<archl> 哇。今天看到 11.11 的广告，才意识到，这是光棍节呀。
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> 打了27年光棍呀
<onlylove> archl: 鱼唇，才27年
<onlylove> archl: 我认识一妹子都30年了人都不愁
<archl> onlylove:  人家不是一直吧
<onlylove> archl: 还有个28年的，也没见人愁
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，确实有个ZH，早上飞，下午到……
<archl> onlylove: 愁的是看不到有可能性脱单咯~
<freeflying> gfrog: 中午到，经停北京
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪班？
<freeflying> gfrog: zh9886?
<gfrog> freeflying: 我看是快2点了才到啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 哪个航班赔过我一次
<gfrog> freeflying: 9886是太原飞深圳
<archl> onlylove:  今天我看到满地弹涂鱼呀
<O0XX> archl:å­¦ Cook...
<O0XX> archl:早日脱单
<archl> O0XX:  怎么会呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在沈阳开始冬季运行图了，早班飞深圳是9898，13:40到
<freeflying> gfrog: 对哦，改时间了
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，时间不合适……
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都早班飞深圳几点？
<O0XX> freeflying: 叔你准备离开帝都了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 之前6点多
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊，没辙了
<O0XX> freeflying: 去哪？
<O0XX> freeflying: 到时候投奔你去
<freeflying> O0XX: 寨都，你来不
<archl> freeflying:  深圳？
<freeflying> archl: 然
<archl> freeflying: 来请我客吗！
<iMadper> nyfair: echo "ooxx_fuck" | awk -F '_' ' $1 == "ooxx" {printf("%s_%s", $1, toupper($2))}'
<archl> freeflying: 我会跑着去赴宴的，10公里都可以
<freeflying> archl: 尽地主之谊
<iMadper> nyfair: 请老司机指导.
<O0XX> freeflying: 还在我司？
<archl> freeflying:  . . . . . . 请你吃2个2磅蛋糕
<O0XX> freeflying:  寨都我还真是想过
<freeflying> O0XX: 早就不在贵司啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 想过太多次了
<freeflying> O0XX: 去吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 你定居还是去玩?
<archl> freeflying: 定居么。。。
<archl> freeflying: 深圳到处是奇怪人
 * archl 这样的都被到处鄙视
<kandu> jusss: 这种傻逼问题你居然来问我?简直浪费我的时间。等你写过 vm/compiler/interpreter. 上好酒好菜美女伺候我爽了，跪下来叫几声「大师，高手，牛人」再来请教我问题。到时候我要是高兴，就提点提点你。不过就凭你的智商，我提点你不还是对牛弹琴。人和人的差距怎么就这么大呢。
 * gfrog 东海航空是个神马奇葩货？
<iMadper> gfrog: 法人代表是东海龙王
<freeflying> archl: 你在企鹅？
<freeflying> gfrog: 居然还有这个？
<archl> freeflying: 。。。我要说几次我不工作
<gfrog> iMadper: 找到这么家公司的航班…… 不敢坐
<freeflying> archl: 富二代啊
<archl> freeflying: 富什么？
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ...
<bakaCirno> archl: 自由职业者？
 * gfrog 东海航空，听起来像是东方航空+海南航空的合体
<archl> bakaCirno: 算不上。
 * archl 的目标是捣毁一切公司。
<archl> maplebeats_:  树林里那么吵闹，我想录制鸟声都不行！
<archl> maplebeats_: 明天几点攀岩
<onlylove> kandu: jusss又问你啥问题了
<kandu> onlylove: 他老爱「大师，牛人」的乱叫。我当然要趁机练习下嘲讽技能了。以后再背个盾牌。会拉仇恨，会抗伤害，就能当 MT 让牧师MM给我治疗啦。
<onlylove> kandu: 暗牧表示不知道治疗是啥
<iMadper> 暗牧会治疗
<iMadper> 但是牧师不都是男的嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 能和神牧比罩杯么
<kandu> 会 momoda 的MM就好了
<onlylove> kandu: 不应该是memeda么
<onlylove> 古时候的打劫：“此山是我开，此树是我栽，要想从此过，留下买路财。”这语言是多么的粗鲁！经过上千年的文明洗礼，到了当今社会，语言变得多么文明贴心：“前方500米收费站，请减速慢行………”
<onlylove> 一程序员向一暗恋好久的MM表白，MM拒绝了， 程序员含着泪问MM：那你把我当什么， MM：真人版Windows优化大师......
<freeflying> gfrog: 你可以先来帝都换手机，然后这里一起过去
<archl> .
<archl> freeflying: 真的要来深圳？
<archl> freeflying:  如果彩票中奖10元就请你
<freeflying> archl: 我经常去
<archl> freeflying: 呃。
<archl> freeflying: 从这里坐飞机么
<maplebeats_> archl: 你妹，不要打扰我和妹纸去！
<archl> maplebeats_: 你不是说好多汉子么
<onlylove> iMadper: 按照玻璃渣的WOW设定来看，可以有牧师mm
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<gfrog> freeflying: 下个月合约没到期，还不能办4G套餐，只能办老的3G套餐，得月底去。
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且一个游戏里面的大多数治疗都是妹子在玩
<iMadper> onlylove: 才不是.
<maplebeats_> archl: 刚刚发现似乎没有！
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: freeflying 购房团
<onlylove> iMadper: 至少我玩的游戏是
<onlylove> iMadper: 提到治疗职业，默认性别女
<archl> maplebeats_: 装作不认识我，我也是不认识你，去看看你们
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不购房
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 木钱！
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 工钱取不出来！
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: lol
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 来帝都半个公积金卡开网银
<nyfair> onlylove: windows优化大师你好，我想玩4k少女卷轴5，求优化
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不是程序员，也不是windows优化大师，你想玩的游戏，请找土豪马借硬件 cc palomino|working
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机，我们一起联机打游戏吧
<archl> onlylove 你就从了 nyfair 吧
<onlylove> archl: 是男是女都不知道，就胡来你？
<onlylove> archl: 而且估计 nyfair年纪也不小了，比我大不少很有可能
<archl> onlylove: 是男就是你的好基油 - 反正你们不搞基
<archl> onlylove: 肯定和你差不多
<onlylove> archl: 根据 yunfan扒出来的信息，ta的工作年限比我长
<onlylove> archl: 还长不少
<archl> onlylove: 至少2007年，可能他刚毕业1年
<archl> onlylove: 最多的感觉。
<onlylove> archl: 你的感觉不准
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<archl> onlylove: 好吧，我只看女孩子准
<onlylove> archl: 你就瞎胡闹吧
<archl> onlylove: 哈
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<archl> onlylove: 这移动电源真弱 5200mah就能支撑我相机拍100张再充满，还有手机充电2次。
<maplebeats_> archl: 还没定好
<maplebeats_> archl: 妹纸在定
<archl> maplebeats_:  搞好了，下次我这里妹子爬山带你去
<archl> maplebeats_: 哈哈。如果我还在这里
<maplebeats_> archl: 5555555555
<archl> maplebeats_:  。。。怎么了？
<maplebeats_> 没事- -
<archl> maplebeats_: 今天红树林退潮，下面好多弹涂鱼呀，舌尖上中国那种。大大的
<maplebeats_> archl: 没抓来吃？
<archl> maplebeats_: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats_: 我是守法——自己的法公民呀。
<maplebeats_> 这和守法有啥关系
<archl> maplebeats_:  不要捉怪物吃掉
<huntxu> archl: 單身壕你好啊
<archl> hun
<archl> huntxu:  我怎么壕？
<archl> huntxu: 给我找个我喜欢的孩子
<huntxu> archl: maplebeats_ 就挺好
<archl> huntxu:  他太笨
<huntxu> archl: 那 imtxc
<archl> huntxu: 。不行
<archl> huntxu: 泥巴
<archl> huntxu:  ...各种事情都好乱。我到底想什么
 * archl 这种不想拥有的性格才被厌恶吧。。。
<archl> maplebeats_:  . 说你笨是因为你好害羞的感觉。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • tar.bz2解压失败，求解决办法！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465518 我要解压缩这个东西 VESTA-x86_64.tar.bz2 输入tar -xvjf VESTA-x86_64.tar.bz2 结果给出这个： bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file. tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors 好好的tar.bz2，怎么就不是bzip
<^k^>  ─> 2文件呢？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sam_jin3887 — 2014-10-31 18:54
<jzp113> 哎哎
<jzp113> 搞到 服务器
<sennn> i2p翻墙,虽然慢,但这是唯一可用.安全的翻墙方式!!!
<sennn> vpn 电信已封!
<sennn> 要的赶快
<sennn> cao防火墙长城 !
<syq> sennn: 小心折了
<sennn> syq, ???
<hoxily> sennn: 楼主好人！ hoxily@qq.com
<sennn> 自己搜索下载吧,^_^
<alvin_rxg> https://geti2p.net/en/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ I2P Anonymous Network
<sennn> 能打开的
<alvin_rxg> 跟 tor 区别不大
<sennn> tor被封 而i2p健在,这就是区别!!!
<alvin_rxg> 顺便把所有的 .edu* 都封了
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你又不是机器人了呀
<hoxily> sennn: 连接超时，download.i2p2.de 的服务器响应时间过长
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ i2p2.de)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何用ISO（光盘）将Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS升级成114.04.1？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465519 如何通过光盘（ISO）将Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS升级成14.04.1？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lantian — 2014-10-31 19:42
<sennn> hoxily, i will send it to you
 * archl 哪里都不想待。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer无法打开某些视频以及无法显示字幕（字幕这个删除ini后解决） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465522 如题，smplayer出现两个问题： 1.某些视频无法打开，会出现如下代码所示错误。某个古典乐音频打开是一片杂音（就跟电视机宇宙背景辐射那声音一样） 2.差不多
<^k^>  ─> 所有有字幕的文件都无法显示字幕（可以加载但就是无法显示，改默认的编码也没用），后来我删除了~/.con …
<jusss> oh
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 光光
<jusss> gebjgd: 基佬
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 胖子
<archl> alvin_rxg:  睡去
<alvin_rxg> archl: 带上 jusss
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我现在感觉很孤单了~
<archl> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你确定？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  呀，孤单惯了~
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 一起来裸聊吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我想环游世界
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你资助我100万欧元吧
<jusss> alvin_
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你先资助我一千万吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu与win7双系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465525 今天看到一个启动系统界面是这样的，想问是怎么弄的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wj52088 — 2014-10-31 20:35
<gebjgd> jusss, 雞老好
<alvin_rxg> archl: 那你应该有在做点什么了吧
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我太懒了么。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 哈再疯一点会好些
<alvin_rxg> archl: 反正没人理你，不如你自己做点什么
<tedlz000> jusss是基佬吗？
<alvin_rxg> tedlz000: 是的
<iMadper> tedlz000: 是的.
<iMadper> 确切的说, 是饥渴的基佬.
<tedlz000> 私聊。
<tedlz000> jusss, 我们私聊吧！
<archl> alvin_rxg: 对
<archl> iMadper: 新玩意儿呀
<iMadper> archl:不懂.
<tedlz000> jusss，好哥哥去那里了？
<archl> iMadper:  http://www.argyllcms.com/pro/index.html android color meter
<^k^> archl: ⇪ ArgyllPro
<iMadper> archl:没android
<archl> iMadper:  售价 $110
<archl> iMadper:  AUD
<iMadper> archl:没兴趣. 这价钱都能买兰蜘蛛了吧?
<archl> iMadper:  不懂
<archl> iMadper:  今天见到滩涂上布满了弹涂鱼——舌尖上的中国中那种跳跳鱼，不是很怕人，相隔也就3~5米
<iMadper> archl: 好吃吗?
<archl> iMadper: 如果认真，肯定能挖到贝类，但是我还是放弃了
<iMadper> archl: .
<archl> iMadper: 在深圳红树林保护区呀，不能伤害野生动物，好多小螃蟹大螃蟹
<archl> iMadper: 据说广东山里的鸟都被吃了，今天见到的鸟的数量已经远远超过过去2个月见到的鸟数量了。
<archl> iMadper:  国内上传也好，只好用 youku 了。
<iMadper> 国内上传也好   <--   读不懂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不得不说ubuntu的软件中心真的是太烂了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465527 速度一塌糊涂,出了错也报不清楚,经常停着不动,不知是哪个脑残设计的 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdzzg — 2014-10-31 21:07
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<archl> iMadper:  上传国内的网站就不能用 CC 协议了
<sennn> 还是用ssh翻墙吧,╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Freebuilder> 洗澡困觉！
<archl> cherrot__:  还是说，很难控制 RAW 的处理
<archl> maplebeats_:  选好了？
<archl> maplebeats_: 几点？
<jusss> taylor swift就是一totally bitch
<jusss> 好想成她男友呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: son of bitch
<onlylove> jusss: 那个骚扰你的货走路没
<jusss> onlylove: 走了吧
<jusss> taylor的演奏人员变了呀
<jusss> 以前哪个经常猥琐她的那个弹棉花的变成了一个高大胖
<jusss> get the inspiration from you boyfriends
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉lisp的宏好强大
<jusss> onlylove: 都能写代码生成器了
<jusss> onlylove: 就跟天龙八部里的鸠摩智练的小无相功似的，
<jusss> 模仿其它语言
<iMadper> 既然要模仿其他语言, 不妨直接用其他语言.
<jusss> 鸠摩智用小无相功还干败了正宗的少林72绝技呢
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你这叫走火入魔了
<jusss> 方丈什么的正宗少林绝技都被干败了
<iMadper> jusss: 别人都写完整的, 有实际意义的项目了, 你还在努力模仿其他语法... 蛋疼.
<iMadper> jusss: 不能赚钱的技术, 都是垃圾.
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/b08fb95bgw1elmhpe6hzmj20c80p1wgb.jpg
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: +1  不过不是说直接都面向赚钱的
<roylez> iMadper: 你就是个活渣
<iMadper> roylez: 你不也活着嘛, 都是活渣
<roylez> iMadper: 你是渣，我不是
<iMadper> roylez: 天真.
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 面向结果，不要面向过程
<freeflying> roylez: 把玩妹纸了啊
<roylez> iMadper: 卢瑟晚安
<roylez> freeflying: 最近帝都天气如何？
<roylez> 不行了，眼睁不开了，睡了
<jusss> 掉了
<jusss> 说大话被搞掉线了
<jusss> kandu: 大牛快教教我读取宏
<jusss> kandu: 大牛快教教我怎么用lisp生成c代码
<alvin_rxg> 15:08:47             jusss | 方丈什么的正宗少林绝技都被干败了
<alvin_rxg> 15:10:31 @         iMadper | jusss: 别人都写完整的, 有实际意义的项目了, 你还在努力模仿其他语法... 蛋疼.
<alvin_rxg> 15:10:41 @         iMadper | jusss: 不能赚钱的技术, 都是垃圾.
<alvin_rxg> 15:12:03         alvin_rxg | jusss: 面向结果，不要面向过程
<haroldwu> jusss: 試試 chieken，一個 scheme 轉 C 的編譯器
<haroldwu> jusss: 然後早上標記我做什？
<jusss> haroldwu: 木有呀
<haroldwu> 啊算了www 不重要啦
<archl> cherrot__:  今天，4400张了。
<archl> 快门 4400下。。。
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 我又要过光棍节了 - 今年终于意识到是光棍节了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于gitignore的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465528 我想同步下我home下的dotfiles 现在的~/.gitignore是这样的： Code: * !bin/* .vimrc ....... 下面的这些都没什么问题 就是bin下的脚本git add . 添加不上 这些脚本也没有扩展名什么的 请问这个改怎么处理 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 PithornDawn — 2014-10-31 22:44
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 只能连上未加密的WIFI http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465529 我的Ubuntu12.04只能连接上未加密的wifi了，我确保密码肯定正确。有遇到过类似情况的么 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aerfa_Linux — 2014-10-31 22:52
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有木有类似于winscp的图形界面scp软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465530 要修改路由器上的一些文件，可是命令行编辑还不会用。 使用sftp协议 filezilea 会报错 117 。 只好找一个类似于winscp的图形界面scp软件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-10-31 22:52
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，天下武功出少林，少林最厉害的明明是扫地的那个，还有，少林绝技，易筋经和洗髓经会了没
<onlylove> jusss: 在金老流氓的小说里面，少林绝对是数一数二的高手
<jussss> c语言里面有能把一个字符串当成函数来执行的函数吗？
<tedlz000> 这个要用汇编写的，还要了解编译器的符号表管理规则。
<ArchStacker> http://ix.io/eZw  这段C语言代码是什么意思那？
<jussss> tedlz000: lisp就可以
<jussss> tedlz000: 函数名都可以是变量
<ArchStacker> jussss: 你可以查找python相关代码是怎么写的，移植过来……
<ArchStacker> jussss: C语言中函数名也可以是变量
<ArchStacker> jussss: 应该说函数名也可以是参数
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 这个用python就简单
<jzp113> <jussss>一个字典 加个return  某某()
<iMadper> jzp113: 不一样的.
<iMadper> jzp113: return一个函数, c里面直接return一个函数指针就是了
<iMadper> jzp113: 但是, 不能通过调用一个"函数名"字符串来执行一个函数.
<iMadper> jzp113: 在ruby里面可以通过send来实现. python我不会.
<iMadper> jzp113: 这种技术叫做 动态派发 ?
<jzp113> 哦 可能和我的不一样
<jzp113> 我可能级别比较低
<li> 这里的机器人的名称是啥来着
<li> ChanServ:这里可以跟机器人聊天，类似小冰？
<li> akong:这里可以跟机器人聊天，类似小冰？
<sualwu> 新手初来
<li> 是不是看非常任务里的那个然后来的
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-01
<jackness> 早上好，各位
<archl> freeflying:  。。。愿赌服输，我真中了10元。请你，去哪里？
<archl> [中奖通知]您购买的方案已中奖，奖金￥10.00
<archl> 买彩票赚到 11 元。
<freeflying> archl: 等我们到得时候。去南山的瑞吉自助吧
<archl> freeflying: ...
<archl> freeflying: 高大上。。。
<foka> Destine: Hello!  :-)
<foka> Hmm.. I guess I am a day late.  Sorry for missing your greeting!
<freeflying> foka: long time no see XD
<syq> foka: wah
<foka> freeflying, Hello!  :-)
<foka> syq, Hello!
<syq> foka: 稀客
 * archl is bored
<jzp113> 有什么好听的歌的网站吗
<archl> jzp113:    https://www.jamendo.com/en/radios
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Jamendo - Free Music Radios (@ jamendo.com)
<archl> jzp113:  http://html5.grooveshark.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Grooveshark Mobile (@ grooveshark.com)
<jzp113> 哪有jinja2 的pdf啊
<archl> maplebeats_: 去了？
<archl> 一天，做一件自己后悔的事情。
<jzp113> 什么事
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 2g的u盘显示容量只有1.8g 那200兆谁吃了？ 文件系统？
<jusss> iMadper: cc
<hoxily> jusss: 2*1000*1000*1000/1024/1024/1024 ~= 1.862645149230957
<hoxily> jusss: 硬件厂商一般以1000（10的3次幂）作为换算进率
<hoxily> jusss: http://ask.zol.com.cn/q/18469.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【为什么8G的U盘不够8G】金士顿DT101G2（16GB）问答堂-ZOL问答堂 (@ zol.com.cn)
<hoxily> jusss: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=JFjh_VIBSuLDcYaMUxjZe4kB6BNXZ5Y_Lg5jGkNDsWphP9ZpR6rpctpn9Vh75idG6uWv_VlihMPlzcSu5ORY5K
<alvin_rxg> Title: 我们买的U盘为什么容量不够了呢？_百度知道 (@ baidu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 为什么会有两个标准
<hoxily> jusss: 为了钱？
<jusss> …
<hoxily> 还是数学语文老师教的？
<hoxily> 咦，突然就quit了
<hoxily> jusss: 怎么突然下线了？
<jusss> hoxily: 掉了
<hoxily> jusss: 装机什么的好像ghost很方便。
<hoxily> jusss: 要是能自己打包那就更好了，连软件也打包在里面，一块儿ghost掉。
<archl> guess what Im falling
<hoxily> jusss: 你去客户那里该不会是自己守在机器旁等候安装完成吧？
<hoxily> archl: 后悔
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 嗯
<hoxily> archl: s/falling/feeling
<archl> hoxily man, Im cold in the ice, not cool.
<jusss> hoxily: 这2b公司给的工资交玩房租啥也不剩
<jusss> hoxily`: 打算换个工作
<jusss> 又没人招
<li> 我也想换工作啊
<hoxily`> jusss: 你知道 文泉驿等宽正黑 里的英文字体叫什么名字吗？
<jusss> 不知道
<hoxily> jusss: 那么有没有什么办法把一个ttf字体里的ASCII子集提取出来做成新的独立字体？
<imtxc> iMadper: http://orgmode.org/ 这里面这个图片上的字体叫什么
<alvin_rxg> Title: Org mode for Emacs – Your Life in Plain Text (@ orgmode.org)
<jusss> 不知道
<archl> imtxc:  好孤单
<archl> imtxc:  人生有什么意思。
<sualwu> ..
<archl> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00HYA1AYO
<imtxc> archl: 让你们这些人把亚马逊玩坏了
<archl> imtxc: 结果亚马逊来到中国了？
<imtxc> archl: 我昨天买了只钢笔，居然是别人用过的
<archl> imtxc: 用过就用过呗。。。我不在意
<imtxc> archl: TMD 笔尖上面居然有墨水
<archl> imtxc:  测试过呗。
<archl> imtxc: 昨天百度送10元彩票钱——不能提现，结果我都投上了，回来11元，提现。
<haimingsu> 测试下irc用法
<haimingsu> haimingsu
<haimingsu> haimingsu hi
<shm> whois shm
<haimingsu> .
<rip> 问个关于系统调用的问题，64位Linux使用syscall指令，那么返回的时候是用sysret么？还是会强制使用iret
<jusss> kandu: 大湿
<jusss> kandu: 正则是dsl吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 正则是dsl吗？
<onlylove> jusss: dsl是啥
<jusss> onlylove: domain specific language
<jusss> onlylove: 领域特定语言
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: http://m.baidu.com/from=844b/bd_page_type=1/ssid=0/uid=0/pu=usm%400%2Csz%401321_1004%2Cta%40utouch_2___/baiduid=2B725C1DDAB8C70EE01045B4C349B9F5/w=10_10_lisp+dsl/t=wap/l=3/tc?ref=www_utouch&lid=9575873813406908438&order=9&vit=osres&tj=www_normal_9_10_10&m=8&dict=20&sec=42607&di=aec9e9082e323632&bdenc=1&nsrc=IlPT2AEptyoA_yixCFOxXnANedT62v3IEQGG_ytK1DK6mlrte4viZQRAEG3e3DrIBUTbx7aHdsoYwk_d07UozBAxrKN6sVsf7Wjb9frugRK1HxsDtsUt2q
<onlylove> jusss: 问ee去
<jusss> e
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.ituring.com.cn/article/53790
<alvin_rxg> Title: 图灵社区 : 阅读 : 第 17 章 读取宏（read-macro） (@ ituring.com.cn)
<jusss> onlylove: 这本书比tcpl好
<onlylove> jusss: 妈妈咪呀，我不管那些好么，我看谭浩强学的C，会了语法就没看书了
<jusss> onlylove: 好长时间没看黄色小说了
<onlylove> jusss: 和我说没用，我不是写那个的，找 nyfair去
<jusss> onlylove: http://subject.csdn.net/agile_dsl.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 揭密敏捷DSL开发--CSDN专题 (@ csdn.net)
<jusss> onlylove: 今天ta没在
<hoxily> jusss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sjwNFvJ 来试试这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: basic-ascii.otf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制 (@ baidu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 字体？
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在在车上，回去试试
<jusss> onlylove: 访问个龙潭书网都不让，这破网络
<jusss> 百度那2b直接屏蔽这个字貌似，一搜全尼玛是龙坛，真l恶心
<hoxily> jusss: 从文泉驿等宽正黑扒下来的94个ASCII字符
<jusss> 还得开ss上google
<jusss> hoxily: soga
<jusss> http://ebook.s-dragon.org/forum/archiver/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 龍壇書網 - Powered by Discuz! Archiver (@ s-dragon.org)
 * jusss mark
 * jusss 龙潭书网
<kandu> jusss: 我也想要 dsl,既能插ds卡也能插gba卡。可惜头脑发热买了ids
<kandu> jusss: 不能玩宠物小精灵黄/金/银了 T_T
<jusss> kandu: 来来大牛赶快给我讲讲读取宏除了用宏字符还有其它方法没
<kandu> jusss: 什么乱七八糟的，我不懂啊。快来陪我玩宠物小精灵，打星际啊
<jussss> kandu: 除了宏字符还有其它设置读取宏的方法没
<jussss> kandu: 在repl里用c
<jussss> kandu: 大牛快教教我这怎么用读取宏创建dsl去批量生成c代码
<kandu> jussss: 你是觉得你是在学一个神奇的东西(lisp/宏)，可以魔法般的帮你做很多神奇的事情么?再好的语言只能帮你解决表面困难，而本质困难需要你对事情本身有理解才行。你要是真想了解，先去看完编译原理再来问。相比当人老师，我还是觉得玩宠物小精灵更有吸引力啊。玩去了，你慢慢看书
<mjkr> 如果自己的VPS被封了，能不能把VPS伪装成中国驻外大使馆的网站然后跟ISP理论？
<mjkr> 或者部委的某些网站
<ruifeng> 人家傻么。
<mjkr> 你跟小姐说，访问我的IP地址
<mjkr> 然后出现的是政府网页
<mjkr> ruifeng: 这有什么问题吗？
<mjkr> 前一段时间不是说证书签名要伪造StartSSL那些CA的好被GFW过吗？
<mjkr> 既然证书可以伪造，网站也差不多吧
<mjkr> 比如，我对新VPS的一个设想就是服务器证书那一栏就填上12306.cn然后改hosts
<mjkr> 然后伪造StartCom签名
<mjkr> ruifeng: 你说呢？
<iMadper> vps被封了, 发个ticket换个ip, 分分钟的事情
<iMadper> 何必这么麻烦.
<iMadper> isp的客服妹妹管不了哪个ip被封哪个ip不被封.
<iMadper> 别这么天真.
<mjkr> iMadper: 但是为了长期着想，VPS的http服务器做几个scam网站还是有益的，如果哪一天GFW在允许链接之前要先自己访问一下对方的80端口看看是什么网站呢？
<mjkr> 现在封tor之前GFW不是要先自己伪装成墙内段访问对方节点吗？
<mjkr> 比如，GFW以后可以对境外的网站白名单化，然后checksum白名单网站的首页
<mjkr> 满足checksum的可以访问，不满足的rst掉
<onlylove> 鱼唇
<cherrot> shadowsocks 中竟然也有 tcp reset..
<iMadper> mjkr: checksum首页????
<iMadper> mjkr: 想啥呢?
<iMadper> mjkr: 毫无意义.
<gebjgd> 人呢
<gebjgd> 有用上了inbox的麼
<gebjgd> 求個邀請
<ArchStacker> cat命令是不是默认会添加一个换行符啊
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 不会
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 为什么这样问？
<ArchStacker> hoxily: 因为我一个只有一行的文件a.txt，cat a.txt|md5sum 和这一行的md5码不一样
<ArchStacker> hoxily: 并且zsh下不换行是有%的，cat一个一行的文件是换行的
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 你应该比较 cat a.txt | md5sum的输出与 md5sum a.txt的输出
<ArchStacker> hoxily: 但是只有一行的文件cat之后应该不换行才对吧
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 刚才试了一下，用VIM/nano编辑文本，非空的文件末尾总是有一个换行（0x0a）
<ArchStacker> hoxily: 哦……
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 但是在VIM/nano编辑界面却看不出来这个最后的空行。
<ArchStacker> hoxily: 好吧，我也看到了……
<hoxily> ArchStacker: 你可以用 od 或者 hexdump 查看一个文本的八进制、十六进制
 * hoxily 为什么VIM/nano要默认自动加上一个末尾的换行呢？
<hoxily> http://blog.csdn.net/xxxxxx91116/article/details/8648447
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【vim】让vim不在末尾添加0a，换行 - zxx的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET (@ csdn.net)
<kandu> hoxily: 这是为了方便程序 parse 考虑的。为了将流分组成信息包，要么前置长度，要么置分割标记。而换行符就是第二种。一些unix工具对文本配置文件是有结尾必须置换行的要求的
<hoxily> 啊
<wxjeacen> what
<hoxily> wxjeacen: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/729692/why-should-files-end-with-a-newline 介绍为什么文本文档应该每行都得有换行结尾
<alvin_rxg> Title: history - Why should files end with a newline? - Stack Overflow (@ stackoverflow.com)
<kandu> hoxily: 因为并unix没有一个真实的 eof 字符存在。若一个处理文本流的 daemon 不断接受字符串。它是等到\n才进行处理。你若写个程序将一个未用\n结尾的文本全部喂给 daemon. daemon 没看到 \n 就不知道最后一行是已经结束了。unix 界有约定文本最后一行要\n
<kingbo> 请问我动态创建一个类数组，但不想用new创建结构实例，只想要这个数组，我用p=new CLass A*[n];可以实现，但类外delete p和类内return &p[0];没法匹配，能实现么？
<kingbo> 有点乱，但大概意思有的
<kingbo> 我不想返回return p;只想要数组p[n],前者比后者多个地址
<archl> maplebeats_: 坏蛋，让我没法学攀岩了，明天你教我
<sennn> 。。。
<HoloIRCUser> 😇
<hoxily> jusss: 来试试我之前发给你的字体
<jusss> hoxily: 我在win7能试吗
<jusss> hoxily: 能用于win7吗
<hoxily> jusss: 能
<sennn> hoxily, 抱歉，i2p也失效了
<jusss> hoxily: 链接再发我下
<hoxily> 我记得Windows 7支持otf字体
<jusss> hoxily: 我在firefox里设置试试
<jusss> hoxily: 链接发我
<hoxily> jusss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sjwNFvJ
<alvin_rxg> Title: basic-ascii.otf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制 (@ baidu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: win7怎么安装这个字体
<hoxily> jusss: 资源管理器查看文件，双击后不是应该打开字体预览的界面吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 然后会有两个按钮：打印 和 安装
<tryit_> ...
<jusss> hoxily: http://imagebin.org/322978
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<jusss> hoxily: 字体一下变小了
<jusss> hoxily: 比宋体的小
 * xiang_wang 
 * xiang_wang active
<hoxily> jusss: 变小了？
<hoxily> jusss: 你发的图里没用到这个字体啊。
<jusss> hoxily: 不是？
<hoxily> jusss: 文泉驿等宽正黑里的英文当然也是等宽字体呀
<jusss> hoxily: 那你发个我看看
<xiang_wang> opps
<hoxily> jusss: http://imagebin.org/322979 长这样子的。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<sennn> xubuntu 比lubuntu 性能表現要好
<jusss> hoxily: 擦，digitalocean竟然没划分swap分区
<sennn> 爲什麼?
<jusss> hoxily: 现在就47M内存空闲了，
<jusss> 尼玛本来就小，还不分swap
<hoxily> jusss: 可以自己建swapfile开swap
<jusss> hoxily: 我是不是该重启次了，uptime 18days 23:32
<jusss> hoxily: 自己建swap还得改fstab吧
<sennn> 今天下午安裝了xubuntu 感覺非常好
<hoxily> jusss: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swapfile#Swap_file
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Swap - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<jusss> hoxily: 这archwiki和1年前的wiki写的一点都不一样了
<hoxily> -/+ buffers/cache:       102M       400M
<jusss> 断线了都，擦
<jusss> hoxily: 谁说没事多吃内存好的，我就感觉linux和win7这种没事闲着吃内存不好，浪费
<jusss> 看人家xp
<jusss> hoxily: 这个fallocate得需要磁盘有剩余的空间吧
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.cnblogs.com/net2012/archive/2013/01/18/2866907.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux_free（buffer与cache区别） - 天高地厚-GNU - 博客园 (@ cnblogs.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 如果没有剩余的空间，难道它还能自动的删某个分区来腾出空间？
<onlylove> jusss: 你用dd创建一个文件，然后用swapon命令挂上就行了
<hoxily> jusss: 你的机器应该是还有400M可用内存
<jusss> onlylove: soga
<jusss> hoxily: 那为啥我这感觉卡的不行
<sennn> try xubuntu
<hoxily> jusss: fallocate是利用Filesystem的特性，快速分配一个空间。
<hoxily> jusss: 如果用dd的话得真真实实地把数据写入磁盘才行，比较费时间。
<hoxily> jusss: 卡应该是网络原因
<hoxily> jusss: linux是尽可能将物理内存用满，所以你看到用于IO的buffer/cache占用了很多物理内存。
<hoxily> jusss: “当应用程序需要这些内存时，系统会自动释放”
<jusss> hoxily: 我试试，
<jusss> 在win下太长了
<xiang_wang> you mena cache?
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，深圳的空气质量也不行啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 感觉岭南也不行了
<gfrog> freeflying: 还得海南岛
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者湾湾
<freeflying> gfrog: 台湾还不如移民了
<rungo> 有没有方便定制ubuntu livecd的工具啊
<rungo> 定制debian livecd的也行
<jzp113> 有木有什么内网映射的软件啊
<jzp113> 类似ngrok
<syq> rungo: live-builder 很方便
<syq> rungo: debian的
<rungo> syq: 多谢哈
<syq> rungo: 不用谢，给张空白支票就行了
<rungo> syq: 穷人还没见过支票。。。。。
<rungo> ：（
<syq> roylez 知道支票什么样子
 * syq 也没有见过支票
<jzp113> 额 用了ngrok 几天 微信就解析不了了
<iMadper> syq: ubuntu也用livebuilder
<syq> iMadper: U不是用自己的那个什么东西么
<syq> iMadper: 反正我只对Debian用过
<freeflying> iMadper: 下个礼拜不能去找你们拿东西了
<iMadper> freeflying: 没事 发我imessage你的地址
<iMadper> freeflying: 给你顺风过去?
<freeflying> iMadper: 2kg，运费得2-30了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂.
<iMadper> freeflying: 或者多等一阵子你再来拿? 反正总归是你的
<archl> freeflying: 。。。你选的酒店是什么价位的呀。。。
<freeflying> archl: crowne plaza/holiday inn这种
<archl> freeflying:  不懂。。。
<freeflying> archl: 你要是请客，那就去南山的瑞吉或者罗湖的君悦吧，他们得自助餐比较靠谱
 * archl 从来没外地住过酒店
 * archl 没听说过。。
<archl> 人均 ￥448  人均 ￥348  人均 ￥270
<archl> ...
<archl> freeflying:  什么时候来。
<archl> 鼻毛好长。。。
<StarBrilliant> 有没有什么办法可以在不接触 main 的情况下获取到 argv？
<StarBrilliant> Windows 有 GetCommandLine 我知道，Linux 呢？
<alvin_rxg> 机器人呢？！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有inbox麼
<alvin_rxg> 导演，盒饭加个鸡腿啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没呢
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-02
<Ranieri_> 你好
<Ranieri_> ta
<archl> stupid kid
<tryit> iMadper|Snore, 装了14.10没？
<Guest54677> 我用系统的测试，最佳源服务器是香港的，你们的是么
<Guest54677> NickServ:robot?
<netsnail> 没人上班吗？
<imtxc_> iMadper|Snore: 白云山走起？
<GODDOG> .
<Guest50298> 我在终端运行了bc计算器，计算完后，怎么退出，去写下一条命令呢？
<archl> ...今天看到有人说出门无法带1L装牛奶，有病么。多年前我就带2L的牛奶桶外出。
<GODDOG> Guest50298: <C-C>
<Guest50298> GODDOG:连续按两次cc还是输入c-c
<GODDOG>     Guest50298 Ctrl+c
<Guest50298> GODDOG:显示 (interrupt) use quit to exit.
<GODDOG> Guest50298: 那不就告诉你了么 直接quit就好了
<Guest50298> GODDOG:原来如此，谢谢你了
<ruifeng> ...
<jusss> parenthesis is macro character or compiler macro ? and it can be turn off ?
<hoxily> jusss: 昨天发给你的字体没有加Hint，小号没法看清。这个是Autohint的，看起来稍微淡了点。http://pan.baidu.com/s/1o6NYmjo
<alvin_rxg> Title: basic-ascii.ttf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制 (@ baidu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 周末下午好
<jusss> kandu: 大湿好
<onlylove> jusss: 周末下午好
<jusss> onlylove: 赶快把我招走
<onlylove> jusss: 你真没地方去了？
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 会java不
<jusss> 不会
<onlylove> cobal呢
<onlylove> 擦，又拼错了
<jusss> 是不是会点java就好找
<jusss> 那我就学java去
<jusss> 一直打算学python，一直被lisp困扰
<iLucky>  jusss 你会多少种language？
<jusss> iLucky: c lisp
<iLucky> mk3548208: mei kai?
<iLucky> jusss: 你学c学了多久？
<jusss> iLucky: 断断续续吧，2年左右吧，还是啥也不会
<mk3548208> iLucky, right
<iLucky> mk3548208: 你这么长的名字不大好记
<iLucky> jusss: 你毕业了吗
<jusss> 毕业了
<iLucky> jusss: 从事IT了？
<jusss> test
<iLucky_> October21: long time no see!
<October21> iLucky_: 嗯
<October21> 现在用微信比较多了……
<iLucky_> October21: 了解wp下的irc客户端吗？
<October21> 不知道
<October21> 直接在应用商店搜irc嘛
<iLucky_> October21: 记得你发过关于各大平台下irc客户端的帖子
<iLucky_> shit，下载保存个文件在onedrive下慢死了
<October21> 我没有发过，那是贴吧一帖子……
<October21> 换个国产云嘛
<iMadper|Snore> imtxc: 你要去广州?
<cherrot> gnome-terminal 和 gedit 有什么特殊魔法么？ 为毛fcitx 就是不生效呢。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 摸摸大
<cherrot> iMadper, 摸摸大
 * cherrot 好吧刚说完 wine 也不生效了
<iMadper> cherrot: 不知道诶, 你的LC_CTYPE是啥啊?
<iMadper> cherrot: 你的shadowsocks也tcp reset了?
<iMadper> cherrot: 快用我跟白老板写的那个
<cherrot> iMadper, en
<iMadper> cherrot: 那个没问题
<iMadper> cherrot: LC_CTYPE要保证是zh_CN.utf8的
<cherrot> iMadper, shit   hexchat has problem too..
<cherrot> iMadper, 你根hama写的什么？
<cherrot> iMadper, LC_CTYPE没错  但目前发现只有gnome-terminal 和 gedit受影响。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 我们写的翻墙工具啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 难道是某次升级导致？ 也没细看升级细节。  因为用了闭源驱动，现在是通过startx启动，fcitx的配置写进.xinitrc了
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也发现有些程序会读lc_ctype, 不是zh_CN就掉不出来中文.
<cherrot> iMadper, 发来～
<iMadper> cherrot: 写了xinitrc没问题. startx一定会读的
<cherrot> iMadper, 所以其他程序没问题 但只有gnome-terminal不听话。。 前些天我莫名其妙删掉了 fcitx-gtk2 呵呵  现在重新装上也不管用了  fcitx所有组件全部删除重装也不起作用。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你的工具手机上能用么
<iMadper> cherrot: 不能啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我不会android开发啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 要不你帮我们写一个, 然后我们一起推广?
<cherrot> iMadper, 我也不会
<iMadper> cherrot: .. ... ....
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂.
<iorikyox> 请教，ubuntu下，如果网站提示flashplayer版本过低，无法观看，有什么办法么？
<iMadper> iorikyox: 删了ubuntu换windows.
<iorikyox> 好的，谢谢
<iMadper> iorikyox: 不客气.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我是个拍黄片的啊。。不是做android的。。
<cherrot> 咋个还版本过低 是没装flash么
<iorikyox> ubuntu下最高是11.0.2.411，点开网站看不了，windows下13.x版能看
<iMadper> iorikyox: 1. 啥网址 2. 啥浏览器 3. 你加载了什么版本的flashplayer
<iorikyox> ubuntu10.04，firefox31.2，flashplayer11.0.2.411
<iorikyox> ubuntu14.04，firefox31.2.0，flashplayer11.0.2.411，都不行
<iMadper> iorikyox: 首先, 现在flashplugin版本是 11.2.202了
<cherrot> iorikyox, 啥网址？
<iMadper> iorikyox: 其次, 啥网址这个最重要的问题你不回答???
<iorikyox> soft-center中只有一个flashplayer，adobe最高也就给到411版
<GODDOG> 在聊什么？
<iMadper> iorikyox: 什么网址啊????
<iorikyox> 个别黄网
<iMadper> 真费劲
<iorikyox> 网址能发么？
<iMadper> cherrot: 我先去吃饭了, 摸摸大
<iorikyox> 发网址违规么
<iMadper> iorikyox: 发黄网, kickban
<iorikyox> 所以么
<iorikyox> 我没敢
<iorikyox> 就是问一下，有解决办法当然最好
<alvin_rxg> www.huangye.com
<cherrot> iMadper, 好的
<iorikyox> 以后还需要一些living页面，省的到时候有问题
<alvin_rxg> http://www.huangye.com
<iorikyox> news living
<cherrot> http://blog.csdn.net/downtown_12/article/details/20037647 能搜到的解决方案都是这种蛋疼的办法 我很忧伤
<alvin_rxg> Title: opensuse 13.1 下gnome-terminal终端无法调出fcitx输入法问题的解决 - downtown_12的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET (@ csdn.net)
<alvin_rxg> omg 机器人不在哦
<alvin_rxg> 老板！晚餐加个鸡腿
<iorikyox> 关键是，adobe网站提供的也不够高，linux下就这样了么？
<cherrot> iorikyox, 已经停止开发了
<alvin_rxg> chrome 自带 v15 的 flash
<iorikyox> 好吧，谢谢你
<iorikyox> 死心了，谢谢各位的回复
<alvin_rxg> 可以试试 chrome 哇……
<iorikyox> chrome可以哇？试试去
<alvin_rxg> 不一定可以，就是它的 flash 版本是 v15
<iorikyox> 好的
<iorikyox> 再问下，linux下2k+的命令，各位如何记忆？只是用man命令调用，然后熟能生巧么？
<iorikyox> 好吧，可能都吃饭呢，麻烦了，以后再来
<cherrot> iorikyox, 用到哪个学哪个啊
<iorikyox> 是这样，明白
<iorikyox> chromium的最新版么？
<iorikyox> 还有个问题，有人愿意解答不？
<October21> iorikyox: firefox通过试用freshplayer插件也可以用上v14了
<iorikyox> 有关14.04的，gnome3.x，界面变动较2.x很大，我眼睛不太好，2.x下可以很简单的调节nautilus 的颜色，3.x下，为何没有相关选项？
<iorikyox> 可以这样么？firefox？那太好了
<iorikyox> gnome的 color-chooser和tweak-tool工具都装了，但还是改不了啊
<cherrot> iorikyox, chrome flash 是自己开发的 或许可以用
<cherrot> iorikyox, 主题？ tweak-tool 吧  没折腾过 不清楚
<iorikyox> 系统默认只有2个主题，dark和默认，dark的能满足最低需要，但是soft-center的soft infor根本看不清
<October21> https://github.com/i-rinat/freshplayerplugin.git
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* i-rinat/freshplayerplugin · GitHub (@ github.com)
<iorikyox> center的font是白色的，跟背景重合……
<October21> 这是目前火狐用户的最佳选择了
<iorikyox> 这个链接就是哇，谢谢谢谢
<iorikyox> 收藏先，马上去试试，原来有个人在开发哦
<October21> 不过貌似百度的应用兼容不好……，其它还不错，cpu占用约20%
<iorikyox> 百度还好，我根本不用，呵呵
<October21> iorikyox: 它的资源还可以哈
<iorikyox> 有时候总要娱乐下，换系统还麻烦
<iorikyox> 恩
<October21> 如果想看百度盘里的东西就无助了……
<iorikyox> 插件的话，可以禁用吧？
<October21> 这个插件还没切换flash的功能，也许你可以手动试试
<iorikyox> 抱歉，有事先下了
<iorikyox> 谢谢帮忙
<October21> 我不知道怎么不能编译最新版的插件，所以可能遇到的是BUG吧
<October21> 我用的是以前的版本啦
<mjkr_> ikev2在墙内有没有被封或者限速？
<mjkr_> 我刚刚用pptp in ikev2 in l2tp/ipsec下了一个文件一开始好快。最后好慢，但是最开始的链接用了一个vpn还是这个样子
<archl> 黄片呀。
<mjkr_> gfw 总不会检测到ikev1里面嵌套的ikev2吧？
<mjkr_> 之前用l2tp/ipsec也是这个样子
<mjkr_> archl: 不是黄片。gentoo iso image
<October21> archl: 就知道片么？
<archl> October21:  不知道 cherrot 会拍黄片呢
<archl> October21: 你也去学吧
<Freebuilder> Linux 有什么软件支持同时使用多个摄像头的？
<archl> October21: 一觉醒来3小时过去了
<mjkr_> 晕。#ubuntu-cn无人……
<October21> archl: 在哪里睡的啊？
<archl> October21: 床上
<archl> October21: 买福利彩票就是坑呀
<October21> archl: 现在在哪流浪?
<October21> a
<October21> archl: 没买过……
<October21> archl: 等着被救济……
<archl> October21: 还在深圳，在哪里我都是流浪
<cherrot> iMadper, 我真是郁闷了。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 每到周末就郁闷。。
<October21> 周末没睡上懒觉……
<onlylove> October21: 我睡过了，周末基本睡过去的
<October21> 太幸福了
<October21> 昨天还陪妹子聊天很晚，结果没睡到懒觉……
<onlylove> October21: 幸福毛，一觉醒来，又该上班了
<October21> 我也上班了……
<onlylove> October21: 还没好好享受周末呢
<October21> 我现在就去加班啦
<October21> 走咯
<iMadper> cherrot: 咋了?
<iMadper> cherrot: 敝厂apec期间强制在家办公
<iMadper> cherrot: 在考虑要不要换个城市生活一周
<cherrot> iMadper, 妈蛋 这么爽
<cherrot> iMadper, 为毛啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 武汉好玩吗?
<iMadper> cherrot: 响应政府号召啊
<cherrot> iMadper, gnome-terminal 莫名其妙的出问题   这种事儿都能让我遇到
<cherrot> iMadper, 我怎么知道 有妹子陪就好玩 没有就不好玩
<iMadper> cherrot: 不用gnome-terminal好久了
<iMadper> cherrot: 我自己去...
<cherrot> iMadper, 推荐个替代品吧 与其折腾gnome-terminal 不如果断换 郁闷死
<iMadper> cherrot: urxvt
<GODDOG> 无聊
<cherrot> iMadper, community/rxvt-unicode ?  一句话介绍优势？
<iMadper> cherrot: 同样轻量, 比xterm显示效果好
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 基于 vte 的就有好多轻量的。 roxterm, lilyterm, sakura
<October21> gnome-terminal不是vte么？
<\u> cherrot: 有server/client，渲染速度快
<freeflying> iMadper: 退了我的MX4
<freeflying> iMadper: 有啥电信机器推荐的不
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也不了解啊.. 你的iphone啊
<iMadper> freeflying: m8都是有电信的.
<freeflying> iMadper: MX4的待机成问题
<freeflying> iMadper: 主要这货不支持电信 :D
<iMadper> freeflying: 坚持一天就行啊.
<iMadper> freeflying: 电信放你的iphone里面啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 奢侈了点吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 为啥? iphone用电信, 上网啥的都用电信便宜好多啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 主力机用电信不是应该的嘛?
<iMadper> freeflying: 你用iphone多, 流量都走电信, 一来稳定, 二来便宜.
<freeflying> iMadper: 稳定都差不多吧
<sennn> 感覺windows10 十分給力！！！
<iMadper> freeflying: 你不做地铁那就差不多.
<iMadper> freeflying: 而且电信确实最便宜啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 我搞了个99打299得卡
<iMadper> freeflying: 流量啊....
<freeflying> iMadper: 3G
<freeflying> iMadper: 他们搞错了，开的3G卡，不知道能不能改成4G的卡
<jusss> iMadper: freeflying 来个便宜实用的电信3g手机
<jusss> 推荐
<jusss> 诺基亚为啥不出电信机
<jusss> 还是出了不在大陆卖
<jusss> 美国不是电信很多吗？
<jusss> 想换手机了，但又舍不得这zte的高分辨率屏
<jusss> hello world
<hoxily> 好冷
<jzp113> ubuntu 代理有哪些啊
<GODDOG> 同冷
<freeflying> iMadper: 看来我只能肾6上电信的卡了，可惜已经提交了MX4的退货
<iMadper> freeflying: 口以取消啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 联系一下库福就好了啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 代理商? 卖ubuntu的?
<jzp113> 没
<jzp113> 开个代理 好查校园网成绩
<onlylove> 啥时候供暖啊
<GODDOG> git 好慢啊
<GODDOG> 从vim里面退出来 要等git好长时间
<GODDOG> 从别的的目录进入到工程目录也要好长时间
<freeflying> iMadper: 移动不让取消套餐怎么破
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥意思?
<freeflying> iMadper: 有个移动的卡，一年合约，现在不想用了，不给我停
<iMadper> freeflying: 一直这样啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 合约到期没
<freeflying> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> freeflying: 那没办法
<freeflying> iMadper: 荣耀6也杀到1799的价位了
<freeflying> iMadper: 那货双卡
<onlylove> P7啊P7
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊... 支持电信?
<freeflying> iMadper: 不支持
<tryit> iMadper, 升级到了14.10?
<freeflying> onlylove: P7的外观和材质确实比荣耀6好
<iMadper> tryit: 没有啊, 打算换成arch
<tryit> iMadper, ...折腾
<iMadper> tryit: upstart + systemd兼容层 实在是太渣了
<iMadper> tryit: 我没办法映射我的按键. 我需要一个完整的systemd
<tryit> iMadper, 我这两天熟悉ubuntu，把我折腾了个半死
<iMadper> tryit: 何苦.
<tryit> iMadper, 实在不行就再装个gentoo
<cherrot> iMadper, 我也觉得 upstart + systemd sucks
<cherrot> iMadper, 我已经换了 感觉良好
<cherrot> iMadper, rxvt-unicode can be daemonized to run clients within a single process in order to minimize the use of system resources   果然有killing feature 啊 :D
<cherrot> archl, 早啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂.
<cherrot> iMadper, 公司机器上开了20多个screen会话 lol
<cherrot> iMadper, 这货太轻量了。。连菜单都木有。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 菜单干嘛?
<cherrot> iMadper, :D  找到 solarized 配置了
<cherrot> iMadper, 为什么这货读取的配置是 .Xdefaults ？
<iMadper> cherrot: 都是这俩
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦
<iMadper> cherrot: 都是这里啊
<iMadper> cherrot: xterm也是啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 明白了
<onlylove> cherrot: 你还写.Xdefaults？不是改.Xresources了么
<cherrot> onlylove,  都不懂  有区别？
<onlylove> cherrot: .Xdefault好像是deprecate了
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后剩下的都一样……
<freeflying> iMadper: 荣耀6 1799, 值得换不
<iMadper> 其实我都没听说过荣耀6   freeflying
<onlylove> 坐等候总评测
<mao_>  tor  现在还能用吗？
<onlylove> 很明显不能，都不能不知道多久了
<freeflying> onlylove: 唯一不好的是壳子是塑料材质的
<freeflying> 很容易花
<freeflying> 靠，买得书附带的CD没地方放
<cherrot> onlylove, 但 urxvt 不认
<cherrot> onlylove, 哦错了
<onlylove> cherrot: 没理由
<cherrot> onlylove, 刚才mv命令敲错了 文件找不到弄哪去了
<jusss`> 我xterm配置一直都是写.Xdefaults...
<cherrot> iMadper, 有办法多标签么？
<iMadper> cherrot: screen / tmux
<iMadper> cherrot: 我用byobu.
<cherrot> iMadper, 了解
<iMadper> cherrot: f2 开多标签, alt + 左右 切换标签. C-d关闭标签.
<iMadper> cherrot: 完了
<jusss`> 我擦，我在erc里登录了2次，现在看到啥都是显示2次，输入也是
 * iMadper 困觉
<jusss> (defmacro printf (string) `(progn (princ 'printf) (princ (list ,string)) (write-char #\;) (values)))
<cherrot> iMadper, 复制粘贴还真蛋疼啊。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我终于能用lisp生成c了
<cherrot> onlylove, 还真不认.Xresources   奇怪了  arch wiki上都用的 .Xresources啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你蛋疼不
<onlylove> cherrot: 那就没办法了，你用.Xdefaults吧
<jusss> cherrot: 什么不认.Xresources ?
<cherrot> jusss, urxvt
<hoxily`> jusss: 这段代码干嘛用的？编译lisp代码为等价的c代码？
<jusss> (printf "hi") 输出 printf("hi");
<hoxily`> jusss: 只能输出字符串？
<jusss> (defmacro my-maker (function &body parameter) `(progn (prin1 ,function) (prin1 ,parameter) (values)))
<jusss> hoxily`: 不是
<jusss> 这个只是打印出来而已，没有写文件
<jusss> 写文件可以写各种类型根据需要
<hoxily`> jusss: 它有什么用处呢？
<hoxily> jusss: 在lisp里面内嵌c？
<jusss> hoxily: 不，有lisp去生成c
<hoxily> jusss: 你举的例子里是printf，但是c还有好多好多库函数，每个c库函数都定义一个macro吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 没搞懂你想做什么。
<jusss> hoxily: 比如你需要定义多个函数但是那些函数只有个别参数不一样，这样就可以用lisp批量生成
<hoxily> jusss: 想定义多个c函数？
<jusss> hoxily: 我最后这个例子没有只针对printf
<jusss> hoxily: 可以写一个通用的，因为c的函数调用格式是固定的
<hoxily> jusss: 你能举个更具体点的，你见过或者你自己用过的，用lisp批量生成c函数的例子吗？
<cryptohex> wanna join /server irc.nlabw.us.to 6667
<alvin_rxg> Title: National Laboratory Of The World | 0x71-(xc)-Our Hacker Team (@ nlabw.us.to)
<jusss> hoxily: 没有…
<jusss> hoxily: 我倒是听过有些大师经常用代码生成器解决问题
<hoxily> jusss: 我只见过Visual Studio/Eclipse这类IDE的代码自动生成。
<jusss> hoxily: 所以产生了dsl
<hoxily> jusss: 你觉得用lisp作为自动代码生成器有什么优点？
<jusss> 不知道
<onlylove> hoxily: 不用自己写C，写lisp就能写C
<jusss> http://reverland.org/lisp/2012/06/16/dsl/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 传说中的DSL (@ reverland.org)
<jusss> 这个文章里是lisp生成html
<jusss> 把一个函数的返回值当成函数来调用，c可以吗？
<jusss> 或者把一个字符串当成函数名或函数调用，c可以吗？
<onlylove> 返回值当函数调用……
<onlylove> 字符串当函数调用就乱了吧
<jusss> 这不体现语言的灵活吗？
<onlylove> 灵活……你看一眼指针就知道啥叫灵活了
<hoxily> 把一个函数的返回值当成函数来调用，c里类似的函数指针；
<jusss>  (funcall (prin1 'prin1) 'prin1)
<hoxily> 把一个字符串当成函数名来调用，c里好像只能查 函数名-函数指针 映射表了。
<jusss> hoxily: 把一个函数的返回值当成一个函数名然后再调用
<jusss> hoxily: 比如一个叫prin1的函数返回了一个字符串prin2，c能把这个prin2当成函数调用吗？prin2已定义
<hoxily> jusss: 能，得查表。
<hoxily> jusss: 这张表里能有prin2的入口点。
<jusss> hoxily: 难道要用这个字符串和所有函数匹配一遍？
<hoxily> jusss: 想快一些的话，用hash
<jusss> 感觉有点复杂
<hoxily> jusss: 二分查找也行。
<hoxily> 问题在于这个查找表总得有人维护
<archl> cherrot:  早。。。
<archl> cherrot:  黄片壕
 * archl 终于买了一套声波牙刷。
<cherrot> archl, 拜声波牙刷壕
<jusss> hoxily: 睡觉去了，晚安
<hoxily> bye
<archl> cherrot:  。买了国产的，和给父母买的统一品牌，以后也好换刷头。
<archl> cherrot: 因为我前年补牙就花了2000吧。。。
<archl> cherrot 除了门牙和犬牙都补了。。。
<cherrot> archl, 你怎么做到的。。
<archl> cherrot:  我爱吃甜食，不太认真刷牙吧。
<archl> cherrot:  看到了富士管理的照片展示，我觉得，嗯，我的相机练手足够了~ http://fujifilm-x.com/photographers/en/ignasi_raventos_05/#06
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ignasi Raventós | X-Photographers (@ fujifilm-x.com)
<cherrot> archl, 什么意思  ？
<cherrot> archl, 这是用你的相机拍出来的？
<archl> cherrot:  同样型号的。
<archl> cherrot: 不是我的。。。我没那个技术。
<cherrot> archl, 慢慢来
<archl> cherrot:  有空且需要就用好了。
<archl> cherrot: 现在我正在浪费时间
<cherrot> archl, 浪费什么时间？
<archl> cherrot:  我什么都不做浪费所有人时间。
<archl> cherrot: 好吧，默认意义下，浪费自己的。
<cherrot> archl, 因为你不缺钱 lol
<archl> cherrot: 我很缺钱做事，但是不是生活
<archl> cherrot: 我对生活要求不搞
<archl> 不高
<jane-schw> 哇
<jane-schw> 终于进到组织了...
<boosure> is 认识 only used to 'know a person' ?
<alvin_rxg> boosure: or know something.
<KAO> 有人吗？
<jackness> 早森
<jackness> 各位
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-26
<alian> 早上有人吗？
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/mi-unmanned-aerial-vehicle
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 挑战大疆！小米全新产品大曝光：无人机 | 程序师
<alian> ....
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<nyfair> 麻蛋，当年ccav上有介绍一个用g婊浪写的批量重命名的东西，结果狗屎的不支持重命名文件夹和递归
<nyfair> 现在我自己用rust写了个功能更全的，100行都不到
<nyfair> 哦，就是这个傻逼玩意 https://linuxtoy.org/archives/massren.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Massren: 使用文本编辑器重命名多个文件
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，冻死了……
<onlylove> 这什么鬼地方，该冷的时候热到死，该热的时候冷到死
<nyfair> onlylove: 澳大利亚？
 * onlylove 想知道要有什么样的技能才能去37signals
<onlylove> nyfair: 才不是，我司本部
<onlylove> nyfair: 平时空调热到死，今天反而没动静了
<nyfair> onlylove: ^_^
<onlylove> 好羡慕37signals那群人……
<onlylove> 哪里都能上班
 * nyfair 发现只要够无聊，rust也可以搞得和haskell一样很精简
<nyfair> onlylove: 跟我做黄油也可以
<senso-ji> nyfair: metamorphose2
<nyfair> senso-ji: 有屁用，我自己写了个
<senso-ji> nyfair: 你是牛牛
 * senso-ji 被公司占了三年便宜 不开心
<nyfair> senso-ji: 壕
<nyfair> senso-ji: 我也要占你便宜
<senso-ji> nyfair: 来吧~
 * senso-ji 想出掉Cherry G80-3000换iKBC G87
<UniFreak> 怎么让 lantern 开机运行并在后台运行呢？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 就你，还会被占便宜？不都是你占别人便宜么
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 我讲真的
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 骗鬼
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 再说了, 我占过谁的便宜?
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 莫名其妙嘛你
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 哦，记错了，那个整天拿信用卡薅羊毛的不是你
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 那又不是人, 那又不是占便宜... 合着买打折东西凑积分都算占便宜了还/
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 嗯，不占人的便宜，占组织和单位的便宜不算占便宜，读书人的事，能叫偷么，嗯
<senso-ji> 莫名其妙, 你别买打折东西算了以后
 * senso-ji lunch
<onlylove_> 自己占不了便宜，也不让别人占，真奇怪
<UniFreak> hello？ 这是 ubuntu 群么？
<UniFreak> 有个人恩怨你qq里讲去， 别在这里污染环境啊
<onlylove__> 第一，这边不是群，第二，刚才那不是个人恩怨，如果你是来学习的，请不要把其他软件习惯带过来
<onlylove__> 还有，污染环境什么的，呵呵
<onlylove__> 不习惯自己出门左转 ubuntu官方频道，那边绝对没有污染
<onlylove__> 多说一句，这边的人，用qq的，大部分是因为工作不得不用或者为家人朋友保留的
<UniFreak> 呃
<UniFreak> 有谁知道和　lantern 或翻墙相关的 channel 不？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 怎么设置ubuntu的外接显示器和网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473488 1.外接显示器检测到，但是分辨率只有800*600，不能达到win10下的1920*1080，设置了xrandr，只能设置1366X768，而且设置之后重启就恢复原来的设置 2.网络是路由器外加闪现的心跳算法，网
<^k^>  ─> 络只能位置20-40秒就要重新连接，怎么能让他稳定一些 zz: zjk868 — 2015-10-26 12:40
<nyfair> 其实我用qq是日常，倒是对微信很反感
<nyfair> lantern这种私货也敢用？
<nyfair> goagent shadowsocket之流至少干净
<lainme> 微信的“微信团队”没法删
<nyfair> 同样的p2p隧道，你干嘛不用tor
<UniFreak> nyfair: 私货什么意思？ tor 太慢
<UniFreak> 刚装完 ubuntu， 连 chrome 都同步不了， 现在能抓到什么是什么了
<lainme> shadowsocks还能用
<lainme> UniFreak: 换firefox
<nyfair> UniFreak: 就是不干净，有隐患，容易被监听
<nyfair> UniFreak: 不比轮子那堆东西安全
<senso-ji> lainme: firefox正在往邪路上走啊
<lainme> senso-ji: 那也比chrome好啊
<UniFreak> nyfair： 听你意思 *之流*, 貌似對這些都有些成見啊, 你用什麼呢?
<senso-ji> lainme: 目前是
<senso-ji> lainme: 半年之后我估计就得切到chrome了...
<UniFreak> 说实话我觉得 firefox 和 chrome 只是一个习惯的问题
<UniFreak> 没感觉多大出入
<senso-ji> 其实是vimperator和chrome的区别...
<UniFreak> vimium 对我来说够用了
<UniFreak> 研究过 vimperator, 没耐性...
<lainme> UniFreak: chrome的flash有段时间一直崩溃，至少在linux上是
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<nyfair> UniFreak: 我鄙视轮子你也有意见？
<UniFreak> nyfair: 我都不知道什么是 轮子, 何谈意见, 就是想多问问多了解了解
<nyfair> ^k^: 什么是轮子
<UniFreak> nyfair: 你用的是什么工具?
<nyfair> UniFreak: 世博会专用线路
<onlylove> lainme: firefox越搞越像chrome，人chrome好歹自带flash，ff什么都没有
<lainme> onlylove: 天天崩溃还不如没有
<onlylove> lainme: flex啊，linux平台上唯一能用的
<onlylove> lainme: 啊倒闭的flash就到11.2，你让要用flex的孩子怎么想
<onlylove> lainme: 现在人都19了，我这边测试的孩子都测到20+不知道多少了
<onlylove> lainme: 所以说flash早死早超生
<onlylove> 大事件，搜狗告度娘侵权
 * senso-ji 想出掉Cherry G80-3000换iKBC G87
<onlylove__> Tuesday之前做完一堆我压根不会的东西，呵呵
<nyfair> onlylove: 当年g婊剽窃搜狗告过没？
<nyfair> 搜狗表示遭到侵权的专利涉及诸如超级词库、智能组词、云输入等核心输入功能，以及智能删除、候选展现等对用户输入行为有着重要影响的周边服务
<onlylove__> nyfair: 告了啊
<nyfair> 。。。没这些功能也好意思叫输入法？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 问题是g抄的太彻底，人词库里面故意写错的东西也抄走了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 你看，智能abc什么的没
<nyfair> onlylove_: 智能abc有智能删除的好伐
<nyfair> 候选展现除了区位输入法都有吧
<onlylove__> 候选……区位码是一对一的，输完之前也有……
<hceasy> @lainme 这里聊天有记录吧
<gfxmode> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lainme_> hceasy: 有
<gfxmode> senso-ji: G87是个什么鬼？
 * onlylove__ 忘了打快照就还原了……
<nyfair> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Index of /
<hceasy> @lainme_ 管它有没有... 想说的是  shadowsocks 很稳定.
<hceasy> @lainme_  服务器上只需要做些设置 现在那个东西会主动扫描  一般你连上后它就会跟着用错误的方式连接 只要ban掉那个ip  然后能一直很稳定  .
<hceasy> lainme: 至少目前我的没再断过.
<nyfair> 我用蛤蟆写的那个玩日文游戏很不错啊
<senso-ji> gfxmode: 一把新键盘, 87键 PBT键帽
<onlylove> 手机莫名重启，什么鬼……
<onlylove> 内存不够了么
<gfxmode> senso-ji: 看到了，价格好像没有G80-3000高。
<senso-ji> gfxmode: 499
<senso-ji> gfxmode: 87键 大小合适
<gfxmode> 我现在也用的G80-3000
<senso-ji> gfxmode: 我是黑茶
<senso-ji> gfxmode: 什么都好, 就是小键盘多余
<nyfair> 辐射4要出了，我想先玩玩老滚5，求mod推荐
<onlylove> mod坑啊，不好的mod能拖死机器
<gfxmode> senso-ji: 是的，我是白茶。小键盘输Excel数字的时候，还是比较有用的。
<gfxmode> senso-ji: 您要出G80-3000的话，可以在闲鱼上挂单
<onlylove> 表示小键盘输入ip地址方便
<onlylove> 硬盘卡死……够了
<senso-ji> onlylove: 我们不是租的二房东办公室么, 空间紧张
 * senso-ji brb
<UniFreak> sublime-text 无法输入中文的问题是怎么回事
<wbchn> 网上有解决方法
<UniFreak> http://html5beta.com/page/ubuntu-14-04-install-fcitx-sougoupinyin-sublime-text-3-chinese-input-fix.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: UBUNTU 14.04 安装fcitx-sougoupinyin, sublime text 3, 解决中文输入 - html5beta.com
<UniFreak> 看得是这个
<UniFreak> 但是貌似这样解决后会有其他问题
<wbchn> 我放弃改了，用gedit加中文
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 减肥的劲头 : 儿子放学回家,一进门就见爸爸正津津有味地啃着一个油乎乎的红烧大肘子。 儿子不禁疑惑地问:爸爸,您不是已经吃了一个星期的减肥药吗?怎么现在竟…… 爸爸舔舔嘴唇,打断儿子的话说:傻小子,老爸我要是不吃这个大肘子,恐怕就再也没有减肥的劲头了。
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 14.04 kvm qemu + virtmanager 怎么建立centos7虚拟机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473490 ubuntu 14.04 Code: shy@shy-X3Pro:~$ uname -r 3.19.0-31-generic Code: shy@shy-X3Pro:~$ kvm -version QEMU emulator version 2.0.0 (Debian 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.19), Copyright (c) 2003-2008 Fabrice Bellard Virtual Machine Manag
<^k^>  ─> er 0.9.5 在要创建centos7.1 的虚拟机时发现并无法选择centos7 也无redhat7 1.png 就选择了个redhat6 …
 * senso-ji 想出掉Cherry G80-3000换iKBC G87, 300出价格合适么?
<MangHuo> onlylove: 没有那么多需求输 ip 地址吧
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 他好像是SA? 可能需求多
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 总掉线不像SA
<MangHuo> |||
<senso-ji> freeflying: 候总 稀客啊
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 你以为我想一直掉线
<senso-ji> onlylove__: 请允悲
<ulot0> -i ulot0
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 问个弱智问题，Xubuntu用软件更新器在线升级会不会给我变成Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473492 如题，想升级成15.10，又怕直接升级会给我变成标准版的Ubuntu 还是喜欢Xfce 另外有些不喜欢的 软件包已经卸载了，这么升级会不会又给我重新安装上 zz:
<^k^>  ─> sinosix — 2015-10-26 16:23
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 而且我不做sa好多年，所以别拿sa说事了，很多命令怎么用都忘了，话说当时就是现查man的
<onlylove__> senso-ji: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45928
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 犯罪组织如何打败安全的Chip-and-PIN技术
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 芯片卡什么的，其实也就那么回事
<senso-ji> onlylove__: 但是比磁条搞了一万倍...
<MangHuo> onlylove__: 尾巴e这么长了
<senso-ji> onlylove__: 你不能说芯片卡也能被破解 就干脆用现金...
<senso-ji> 高了
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 高了一万倍一样被偷啊，高十亿没准有戏
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 哦，我开着俩端，有个自带尾巴的
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 不怕贼偷就怕贼惦记
<ulot0_> 你们在UBUNTU下用什么下载工具啊？
<senso-ji> onlylove__: 也是, 社会工程学比物理介质的安全性重要的多
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 如果一项新技术带来的麻烦比便利还多，那为啥要用
<senso-ji> onlylove__: 那你别用呗
<onlylove__> 下载什么东西啊，aria2？
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 我TM倒是不想
<onlylove__> senso-ji: nano sim 芯片卡
<senso-ji> 我觉得一点也不麻烦, 安全得多得多 =,=
<ulot0_> http多线程下载的工具
<ulot0_> 用浏览器下载很慢，还断呢，
<iiious> chrome
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 哪个不是给制造麻烦
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 你们强推我有办法
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 特别水果那个流氓
<onlylove__> senso-ji: micro sim到nano sim省下的空间塞几个电容进去？
<onlylove__> 至于和水果竞争的那个更扯，直接和以前的不兼容，要换手机
<senso-ji> onlylove__: 我没逼你啊... 不要跟我吐槽... 我是拥护的...
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 你拥护就等于帮他们逼我，我不吐槽我作甚
<senso-ji> ... ... 我的错 我输了
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 万人斩，你司有好工作介绍不
<onlylove__> 奇怪，今天首席在，大象不在
<senso-ji> 大象拯救地球去了
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu升级到15.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473493 第一、界面没有发现任何变化，不过也无需变化 第二、速度比原来快了，原因不明 第三、升级安装amd私有驱动死机，原因不明，卸载后恢复正常。 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-10-26 16:55
<MangHuo> onlylove: 没有吧
<MangHuo> onlylove: 大象斩外星人去了
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 怎么没有? 我们在招VP
<MangHuo> senso-ji: 贵厂 vp 算好工作不
<onlylove> vp是啥
<alvin_rxg_> vp是啥
<senso-ji> vice president
<onlylove> MangHuo: 大象已经连外星人都不放过了？
<onlylove> 副主席？
<senso-ji> onlylove: 副总裁
<onlylove> senso-ji: 有何要求，我为啥觉得这职位我坐上去怕烫
 * onlylove__ 今天见识了江郎才尽黔驴技穷
<onlylove__> kingsoft赶紧完蛋吧
<onlylove__> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45933
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 快递实名登记制下月实施
<onlylove__> yunfan: 这下谁家快递公司IT安全出点事情，又有乐子了
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我不认为快递公司请得起多专业的IT
<lainme> 查购买？
<onlylove__> lainme: 不是查购买，是大量身份信息泄露
<onlylove__> 没能力保护信息，还要实名制，不是作死么
<onlylove__> 想想顺丰在北京，连卷笔刀都不能寄送，我就呵呵
<wbchn> 买感冒药要实名制，买菜刀要实名制，还有什么呢？
<onlylove__> 我朋友落在北京的一把剃须刀，愣是我自己回家的时候人肉带回家的，快递不给寄
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14.10 还有没有可用的源啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473497 谁给一个也好啊。 zz: feibob — 2015-10-26 18:17
<onlylove__> 有电池，不寄，带刀字，不寄
<wbchn> 有电池只能陆运，能寄的
<wbchn> 寄张刀郎的唱片。哈哈
<wbchn> 寄个蜜三刀
<onlylove> wbchn: 事实是，时间不对，那个时间带电池的也不给寄
<onlylove> 就TM一群拍脑袋做决定的
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • uefi固件是否可以跳过额外的启动加载器，直接启动linux？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473498 uefi固件可以直接启动windows，GRUB2，但是，不知道是否可以直接启动linux。 我试过efistub，但是没有成功。 zz: 烟波钓叟 — 2015-10-26 18:29
<sennn> bored
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 打开系统首先弹出要求输入无线网密码，每次都需要输入，求大大们怎么解？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473499 每次开了机后，第一件事情就是先输入无线网的密码联网。这个怎么解？？看了网上的很多解决方法均无效。 568C.tm.png 网上有
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 关于nautilus收藏smb地址的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473500 貌似是客户端不是服务器的问题，但是没找到对应的板块。 在nautilus中收藏smb地址，主机名带大写字母，收藏的地址会把主机名自动变成小写，导致每次直接点击收藏的条目无法挂载。 需
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 单显卡，双显示器，每次左右显示器都反过来了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473501 单显卡，双显示器，每次左右显示器都反过来了 小显示器显示位置在左边，大显示器在右边。 每次开机都要手动设置一遍 实际上要小显示器在右侧，大显示器在左侧 保存
<^k^>  ─> 无效。需要修改哪个文件？目前没找到。。。谢谢了 <br
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • Qt正则表达式中文参考  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473502 最近要接触Qt的正则表达式部份，写了个程序根本无法得到想要的效果，网上搜索了一下也基本上是不得其解。于是只能硬着头皮看文档。看英文太累，于是花了两天时间翻译的，头都大了。终于完成了，
<^k^>  ─> 水平有限，有错误欢迎大家指正哈。这个算是Rev 1版吧，以后如果有修正，再来修改。 Q …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 大家一直在说的备份还原。。。在不同电脑间同步？ 一起讨论吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473503 大家一直在说的备份还原。。。在不同电脑间同步？ 一起讨论吧 Ubuntu 究竟要排除哪些目录呢？ 1.将本机的系统备份后，解压到虚拟机上。 这肯定要排除硬
<^k^>  ─> 件干扰了，比如显卡驱动等 。 2。如果将虚拟机解压到物理机上，那么。。。。。这应该 …
<oO0^_^> 大家好
<ubrl> oO0^_^:点点点.  21:13
<oO0^_^> wbchn: 在么？？？
<oO0^_^> 同志们  我现在遇到一个问题
<oO0^_^> pip install libffi-dev的时候  遇到困难
<UniFreak> 怎么感觉 ubuntu 拷贝文件比 windows 要慢呢
<UniFreak> 同样一个外置硬盘, 记得用 win8 的时候 64m/s, 现在在 ubuntu 上拷贝, 显示的 31m/s
<gebjgd> UniFreak, usb3=
<gebjgd> ？
<UniFreak> usb2
<onlylove> usb2撑死25M
<onlylove> 读取可以超过25，写入没理由
<gebjgd> UniFreak, 你被win骗了
<onlylove> 除非使用预读，提前读取一部分内容
<UniFreak> onlylove, 好几年前买的硬盘了, 不可能是 usb3. 从里面复制东西到电脑应该就是读取
<UniFreak> 好吧
<onlylove> UniFreak: 有种东西叫预读，少年
<onlylove> UniFreak: 自己看usb2的规范，满速度480Mbps，也就是撑死60M
<onlylove> UniFreak: 请问那多出来的1M怎么讲，而且，480M是理论值
<onlylove> UniFreak: 实际上不超过30
<yunfan> onlylove: 快递的信息有价值的主要是手机号码和买的货物
<yunfan> onlylove: 480mbps估计还要打折对半吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 以后就实名了，然后手机就和身份证对上了
<yunfan> onlylove: 身份证跟手机的映射直接去偷运营商更方便 存起来就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 实际上usb2我见过的，基本也就25～30，性能好的，差的连10都到不了
<onlylove> yunfan: 运营商的好偷还是快递的好偷
<yunfan> onlylove: usb3的写入也不过尔尔 还做梦 usb2
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似usb3可以到100MB
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得运营商的好偷 因为接入点特别多
<yunfan> 比如找家营业厅 黑进去
<yunfan> onlylove: 到不了
<onlylove> 好吧，没考虑到这点，光考虑防火墙了
<yunfan> onlylove: 同样的 派出所的估计也要黑出翔
<onlylove> yunfan: 比较好的设备能到的，不过我之前用过一个adata的盘，也就80
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是有buffer吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，不60
<yunfan> 你写入以后立刻 sync 然后umount 总的时间加起来看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 派出所什么的，不去招惹为妙
<yunfan> onlylove: 今天怎么这么晚还在呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，在想前项目经理和我说的一些话，办公室政治什么的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想，他们要省钱，那我就准备跑路好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 你继续想 我要看个美剧 怪胎与极客
<yunfan> 明天应该能看完
<onlylove> 好看么？
<UniFreak> 怎么能让 ubuntu 打开新的应用时自动把那个应用的窗口置顶呢, 就跟在 windows 中一样?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-27
<o0O> pip install softname   安装的时候 各种cannot fetch index base URL
<o0O> 大家有没有这种情况
<o0O> 我换了douban.com    v2ex.com  这两个源都不行
<o0O> 噢了  搞定
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/67447/mozilla-may-drop-ftp-support-from-firefox
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ Mozilla Firefox 可能放弃 FTP 支持 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> mozilla又吃错药了！
<onlylove_> FTP 在 Mozilla 的 Bug 跟踪器 Bugzilla 中被视为一个 Bug，这也是建议移除的原因。
<onlylove_> 这么SB的原因！
<onlylove_> 这是得多弱智！
<onlylove_> this is *NOT* a bug but a feature!
<onlylove_> 早死早超生算了，继续寻觅浏览器替代者
<FranX> 噢耶
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你很难找到mozilla替代 嘿嘿
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那就看它花样作死？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我还找不到微软替代呢
<tryit> onlylove_, 为啥要和浏览器这么纠缠……
<onlylove_> tryit: 因为日常主要是用浏览器
<tryit> onlylove_, 前端？
<onlylove_> tryit: 难道你还在和系统纠缠？哦，不，你纠缠的应该是编辑器吧
<onlylove_> tryit: 不是前端啊，除了玩游戏，剩下的不就是浏览器了嘛
<onlylove_> tryit: 看电影反正mplayer就那样，能用
<tryit> onlylove_, 我和啥也不纠缠啊，一般的编辑任务用emacs，写c也用emacs，写python用PyCharm
<onlylove_> tryit: 鄙视emacs党，至今没学会那么多快捷键，偏偏bash的快捷都是emacs的
<tryit> onlylove_, 写.NET的话我也毫不犹豫用VS。。。该用啥用啥呗，
<onlylove_> tryit: 那么现在问题来了，浏览网页你用啥
<tryit> onlylove_, firefox
<Niac> 为什么现在招.net的那么多啊
<Niac> onlylove_: chrome大法好
<onlylove_> tryit: 如果丫的越来越难用呢
<onlylove_> Niac: 我内存小，你别欺负我
<tryit> onlylove_, 丫难用就难用吧，反正我现在关心的是如果公司不能按预期涨薪的话，有啥技能拿到更好的offer
<onlylove_> tryit: 同求
<onlylove_> tryit: 我两年没加薪了
<tryit> onlylove, 所以嘛，纠结浏览器没啥用
<onlylove_> tryit: 什么叫没啥用，你一直去一家饭馆吃饭，然后发现丫的越做越难吃了，还不赶紧换家等着被毒死？
<tryit> onlylove_, 好吧，你找替代品吧
<onlylove_> 可恨opera自己的引擎不要，要用啥webkit
<Niac> onlylove_: 为什么不是一开始就毒死呢 非要等到最后才下黑手
<onlylove_> 不过我倒是记得有个浏览器是gecko的
<onlylove_> Niac: 一开始就毒死，你用？
<onlylove_> Niac: 一次就弃掉的软件，大概没人用，也没人开发吧
<onlylove_> Niac: 拿微软说事，你看，vista和win8这种挫货
<onlylove_> Niac: 再看看xp 和 7
<onlylove_> Niac: xp是01年的，7是09年？
<Niac> onlylove_: 养肥了再杀
<onlylove_> Niac: 其实vista就是卡而已，win8……我不说啥了
 * onlylove_ 会拆电脑，求offer
<onlylove_> 土豪蓉蓉一天到晚away作甚呢
<onlylove_> 虚机又死了，该不是硬盘又坏了吧……
<o0O> 有没有用xx-net 的？
<o0O> 有没有用xx-net的？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • [求助]15.04升级到15.10后virtualBox启动虚拟机死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473510 15.04升级到15.10 virtualBox启动虚拟机死机,是整个系统死机,鼠标啥的都动不了,界面也没反映...只能重启系统 zz: guikeyy — 2015-10-27 11:01
<vickycq> 有
<vickycq> 我用xxnet
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 拜风俗店壕，求offer
<ooOO_OOoo> o
<onlylove__> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove__: 拜
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok onlylove__ => 拜
<tryit> ooOO_OOoo, RH大中华区首席测试官？
<onlylove__> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<onlylove__> ^k^: 拜-
<^k^> onlylove__: ok ooOO_OOoo => 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 什么时候带着实习生美眉请我吃饭?
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 有毛实习生美眉？！！ 你给我介绍个美眉过来
<tryit> senso-ji, r主席又去袋鼠国了？
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 拜能去袋鼠国的频道第一大土豪
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok senso-ji => 拜能去袋鼠国的频道第一大土豪
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  11:19
<tryit> ooOO_OOoo, r主席吧
<FranX> test
<ubrl> FranX:点点点.  11:20
<FranX> test
<ubrl> FranX:点点点.  11:21
<FranX> 有人用todo吗
<FranX> shell端的
<FranX> 有人用devtodo吗
<onlylove_> 汉克时代那傻逼，时时刻刻想让我去他那外包it，我TM脑子有水了，放现在工资不要，去赚那几个小钱
<onlylove__> 拜-
<onlylove__> k不搭理我
<onlylove__> 拜 -
<FranX> 谁啊
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 我为什么去袋鼠国?
<FranX> 多少钱？
<onlylove__> ^k^: 拜-
<senso-ji> ^k^: -senso-ji
<onlylove__> 也就一个月3000+吧
<senso-ji> ^k^: 拜-
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: tryit 不是说你去袋鼠国了么 。
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 你把我认成谁了?
<onlylove__> ooOO_OOoo: 人说的是竹席
<onlylove__> ooOO_OOoo: 风俗店壕怎么会是r竹席
<ooOO_OOoo>  onlylove__  senso-ji  =.=!!!
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 你个渣渣污蔑我
<senso-ji> senso-ji: 拜渣渣
<^k^> senso-ji: ok senso-ji => 拜渣渣
<tryit> ooOO_OOoo, ……这谣言，哪来的？
<tryit> ooOO_OOoo, 我问 senso-ji 是不是 r 去袋鼠国了
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 理解能力啊
<ooOO_OOoo>  =.=!!
<onlylove> senso-ji: 你这是自晦么
<senso-ji> onlylove: override嘛
<onlylove___> senso-ji: 这个override的内容不咋样……
<onlylove___> 我能掀桌子么……这网络
<onlylove_> 渣网络，渣电脑，没装杀毒都卡的要死
<onlylove_> 怎么还有订房网站的给我打电话，发生了什么！
<onlylove_> 别人用过的号码真可怕
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你有啥方法能查到一个手机号注册了多少网站不……还有，这些资料有方法清理不
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 我都是自己记下注册过的所有账户
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 不不不，我的问题是，我买这个号码之前，有人注册过的
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 那很难查了...
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我至今为止，收到什么泰康人寿，魔兽世界……各种短信，比那种空姐上门的都多
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 还好我五年前的手机号还比较干净, 准备一直用不换号了
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我在考虑这号码要不要扔了
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 开个新号码段的
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我山东号码也不错
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 新号段？188？186？还是170？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我想试下联通4G，可惜资费好贵
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 所以手机也一直没看联通的，话说，全网通的U，刷全网通的rom就应该OK吧？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 现在好多手机全网通的U，但是还分移动电信联通
<senso-ji> 移动赛高
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我那个想扔掉的号就是135的
<senso-ji> MangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/709347/
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ 移动端:PHILIPS 飞利浦 257E7QSA 25英寸显示器 974元包邮（999-25）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 没HDMI差评 cc maivel
<onlylove_> maivel: cc 错人了，不好意思
<onlylove_> MangHuo: ^^
<senso-ji> https://twitter.com/linuxfoundation/status/658854015753555972
<ubrl> ⇪ f: The Linux Foundation op Twitter: "Adorable 10-year-old Korean genius girl is unimpressed with Linus Torvalds, and he's OK with it https://t.co/kGhIZjenYg via @dhohndel"
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没有办法  估计黑进中国人民银行总行可以
<nyfair> http://kf.findmima.com/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 开房记录查询[须翻墙] --FINDMIMA密码网 社工库在线查询,免费社工库,社工库网站,密码查看器,密码泄露查询
<nyfair> 这网站好
<yunfan> nyfair: 这是钓鱼的
<nyfair> yunfan: 怎么看出来的？
<yunfan> nyfair: 他搞了那么多数据 不知道哪些有利用价值 就拿出来给你公开查询 查一段时间 就知道哪些数据有人特别关心 就可以用来敲诈了
<nyfair> yunfan: 有道理
<nyfair> yunfan: 涉世不深，谢牛牛点拨
<yunfan> nyfair: 不过多年前那个qq群记录的数据库还真他妈有用
<onlylove_> yunfan: 手机号和银行啥关系……
<nyfair> yunfan: 求qq群记录
<yunfan> nyfair: 那个要sql server 该死 老子下在硬盘一直没挂起来 太大了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛姐求开发好用的浏览器，mozilla整天瞎作死
<yunfan> 开房数据库倒是下载过  如今实名注册我全靠他 lol
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不懂，帮顶
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我上次去银行开信用报告 结果发现 1 他们是去人行开 2 人行会汇集所有的你身份证下的银行账户  自然也就包括手机了
<yunfan> http://qun.findmima.com/  这个有用点  顶多也就是泄露个qq号 无所谓  而且你可以看别人qq号  泄露也不关你事
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ QQ群关系查询 --FINDMIMA密码网 社工库在线查询,免费社工库,社工库网站,密码查看器,密码泄露查询
<yunfan> 我以前见过一个架在aws上的qq群数据库查询 结果出来会把相关的群的成员也列出来 整个都是infographic的 那个真的是怒赞
<yunfan> nyfair: 小心你那个小号 建议重新申请个白号
<onlylove> yunfan: mssql还好吧，要是oracle那才郁闷
<nyfair> yunfan: 我哪个小号？贴吧那个？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛你看，都被扒出小号了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马，最近有添新物件否
<yunfan> http://qqgroup.insight-labs.org/   onlylove_ 你可以上这个来查询查询  很好玩的
<ubrl> ⇪ t: QQ群关系可视化查询 每一个被GFW的网站都是一个伟大的网站
<nyfair> yunfan: 这数据貌似很古旧啊
<palomino|working> 买了个暴风眼镜... onlylove
<onlylove> 没q群，没梯子……你们玩就好……
<nyfair> palomino|working: 壕，那玩意好玩么
<yunfan> nyfair: 古旧的好啊  可以挖出些黑历史   现在人们学乖了 都用假名了 很久以前 大家还很单纯 群名片都用真名 我都中招了
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 网页QQ用不了了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473511 期中考试以后给学生开互联网，忽然发现网页QQ的界面改成二维码扫描的了，求解Ubuntu上学生怎么简便上QQ？ zz: TeliuTe — 2015-10-27 12:52
<palomino|working> 玩了几小时就闲置了 nyfair
<palomino|working> 需要4k手机屏
<palomino|working> 1080p的颗粒感太强了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你是有多单纯
<onlylove> 为啥这么说觉得有点怪怪的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你把你q号让我查下
<onlylove> yunfan: 你查牛牛姐就好了，别查我了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45941
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国商品印度制造出口美国
<onlylove> 富士康赶紧去印度开工厂祸害印度人去
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你手机有没有偶尔自动重启过
<onlylove_> 好困
<nyfair> 我受够三哥了，三哥代码美如画
<nyfair> 就2台pc点对点通信，还要搞slurm+zeromq，有病呢
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不要嘲讽三哥，不然三哥写好长一坨代码郁闷你
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有过一两次
<yunfan> nyfair: zmq挺好的  思路很对
<nyfair> onlylove_: 关我屁事，我又不折腾代码
<onlylove_> yunfan: 知道为啥不，我手机重启过两次，不知道为啥
<nyfair> yunfan: zmq好不代表要用
<nyfair> onlylove_: 中毒了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 鬼知道  有的时候就是卡了 或者怎么  android上太多特权烂服务了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不过买了三年了，才几次，算算功能机有时候还有点小毛病
<onlylove_> yunfan: 怎么说的我好想买jolla
<yunfan> nyfair: 我觉得那人至少是考虑到了以后扩展不需要改什么
<nyfair> yunfan: 搞咨询的都是骗子公司，骗完一波就走了当然越快搞定越好，还给他以后扩展？
<onlylove> nyfair: 万一能骗第二波呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 那是公司的事  至少这个程序员还算考虑到了以后  比一般阿三好多了
<lainme> onlylove_: gnome也经常搞出一些移除特性的事了。之前还有人提bug要禁止中键粘贴
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实我觉得完全可以预备骗第二波 cc nyfair
<onlylove_> 我的linux虚机bug了……真扯
<yunfan> lainme: 这个好像不是gnome特性吧 是X的来着
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呵呵
<lainme> yunfan: 是，但那个提的人想在gnome环境下默认禁用。最后自然是一波反对
<onlylove_> lainme: 这特性踩了他尾巴了？
<lainme> onlylove_: 人家要拿中键提供上下文菜单
 * HowIsItGoing 我感觉老外彻底被中国人说懵了…… 不给发票神马鬼，black car神马鬼 cc senso-ji 
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 是啊 伦敦black car就是出租车啊
<onlylove_> lainme: 换个button
<nyfair> 你们在说哪个issue?
<onlylove_> lainme: 那么多按钮不用，非要占用中键，这要多自私
<HowIsItGoing> se
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我们在讨论咨询公司如何进行第二轮
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 对付龟毛政策的方法就是：劳资不出差了，爱谁谁，出差就感冒发烧
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 你这种国外出差的还好, 只有receipt
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 国外也不去，签证不批
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • N1, 最漂亮的邮件客户端，支持Exchange  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473512 主页地址：https://nylas.com/N1 开源软件，支持Exchange, Deb包太大了就不上传了。需要的去官网看看吧 zz: steley — 2015-10-27 14:33
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 所以老外在外国出差按上限报销, 中国人去外国出差实报实销?
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 求送我去欧洲出差
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ubuntu下有什么好用的变声软件吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473513 问题如上，谢谢！ zz: charliecheng — 2015-10-27 14:36
<onlylove> 这种需求……真……
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 然而去英国反而实报实销靠谱，上限根本不够吃饭
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 实报实销外加上限啊... 你想多了少年
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 别的国家也是一顿吃好一顿简餐, 不可能顿顿牛排龙虾啊
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 到北京就可以
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 到台北好像也行，然而我在台北吃了一星期盒饭……
<onlylove> 太辛苦了
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 台北也就是顿顿中华牛肉面的级别
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: ccie蛙，我记得有个事要问你来着，就是双线策略路由，如果一条链路断了或者发生故障，怎么让已经建立的连接自动切换到备用线路
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: metric啊
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 当然，是不是这件事我忘了……
<HowIsItGoing> 这需要啥策略，一个metric高，一个低，高的那个断了自动走低的了
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 哦，还要探测故障，那得链路探测了，看你用啥设备
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 问题是，网游这种……
<nyfair> onlylove: 又不是mmorpg，你看各种开房间的网游
<onlylove> nyfair: 就是mmorpg
<nyfair> onlylove: 美其名曰副本
<onlylove> win7装ie10还要打sp1，疯了
<onlylove> 这都tm谁给的安装盘
<onlylove> 以后不验这种SB bug
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新电脑安装ubuntu14.04后，VirtualBox虚拟机的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473516 VirtualBox安装无问题，但是再建立虚拟电脑系统时出现错误，无法建立。信息如下： Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there
<^k^>  ─> is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as ro …
<o0O> sir 们  哪个命令可以升级python版本？
<nyfair> o0O: 老版本稳定
<o0O> 我知道
<o0O> 我想了解如何升级？
<o0O> python的各个版本之间迭代有命令的方法么？ 类似apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade 这种
<nyfair> wget https://www.python.org/ftp/python/3.5.0/python-3.5.0.exe && ./py*.exe 下一步下一步下一步
<ubrl> ⇪ f: application/octet-stream
<nyfair> 。。。
<o0O> nyfair, :也就是说只能是靠源码编译安装的方法呗？
<nyfair> pacman -Sy python3
<o0O> 这条命令是安装命令
<nyfair> o0O: 你还可以等
<o0O> 并不是升级命令
<o0O> nyfair:呵
<nyfair> o0O: 这怎么不是升级？
<o0O> nyfair： 如果系统里现在是2.7.6    用了你那条命令后   虽然是安装上了3.0  但是2.7.6的版本还是存在的
<o0O> 我指得升级是  升级到最新   旧版本的就不需要在系统里了
<nyfair> 那个傻逼河南人，给我提鞋都不配
<nyfair> 。。。
<o0O> ？
<nyfair> 你手动删了不行
<nyfair> 这年头比python更傻逼的语言不多了
<nyfair> 这年头比linux更傻逼的系统也不多了
<o0O> 你这个口味挺重哇  你这是喜欢的意思   还是恨的意思？
<nyfair> o0O: 我说这些话是因为我有这个资本，不信我退出重进一下，你看频道机器人是怎么称呼我的
<o0O> ？
<o0O> 呵   好哇   看看
<nyfair> 点艹linux大傻逼
<nyfair> s/linux/linus
<o0O> 对你  我不了解   你要么是资深  要么是入魔了
<o0O> 这是何必呢   不过一个操作系统   不过一个软件   好坏能咋地   会用、用到极致、能搞钱   就可以了  把工具的好坏理解到哲学层次  完全是为了造势嘛
<o0O> nyfair:  你退出一下   我看看机器人怎么说你   ^_^
<root____9> 1
<Soengun> c
<Soengun> list
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ubuntu系统15.10正式版发布下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473517 今年十月，Ubuntu系统 http://cn.ubuntu.com/ 官方更新了最新版的优麒麟 http://cn.ubuntu.com/desktop 15.10并开放正式版下载，相对于优麒麟15.04 http://cn.ubuntu.com/desktop 版本除了内核版本的更新之外，还重点做
<yunfan> o0O: python一般发行版里都有多个版本  你想要的效果 只要把 /bin/python 指向你想要的版本不就行了
<yunfan> onlylove: 有点想换成arch的冲动了
<yunfan> 我这深度 新软件还真不多  tmd
<onlylove_> o0O: 你把py2删掉会痛不欲生的
<yunfan> 现在qq又不能上了
<o0O> yunfan：  我明白你的意思
<yunfan> o0O: 然后呢？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他想作死，让他去
<o0O> 呵  这个我问题我早有答案   只是不知道是否有这样的命令
<nyfair> onlylove: 然而我py2 py3都没装
<o0O> 请教一下各位   有谁知道为什么写QQ聊天机器人的意义 ？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你一个windows用户，装毛py
<yunfan> nyfair: 所以你没py?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正我印象里面，perl和py可以不装全，但是必须有core包
<onlylove_> yunfan: 至少perl要有
<yunfan> onlylove_: 搞不懂为何要有这两个 很烦小系统带这两个包袱
<yunfan> 换成lua我倒是没意见
<onlylove_> yunfan: debian系里面有个update-rc.d，这个是perl写的，你自己考虑带还是不带吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 我每张py，但是我有py3
<yunfan> onlylove_: 真狗屎
<onlylove_> yunfan: 还有很多系统脚本是py或者perl写的
<nyfair> alias py=/e/nyfair/sublime_text3/python3.exe
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • Ubuntu平台提供Scope开发所需的API参考文档  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473518 使用Ubuntu，开发者可将内容和服务直接提供到屏幕上——有效地为用户提供一种丰富、迅速而且完整的体验，同时为开发人员提供前所未有的机会，使其获得创建整合到设备中的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 都是狗屎
<onlylove__> 又lag了
<onlylove__> yunfan: 如果都用shell脚本的话，有些事情很麻烦
<onlylove__> yunfan: py和perl在处理一些事情上比shell方便
<onlylove__> yunfan: 而且貌似这俩并不大
<onlylove__> yunfan: 但是带上那一堆lib就大了
<nyfair> .net也可以弄成脚本跑啊
<nyfair> py perl那么臃肿的东西，优势在哪里？
 * onlylove__ 用一下午在虚拟机里面给win7装sp1和ie10
<onlylove__> 真TM吃饱了撑的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10升级内核后进入不了X界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473519 办了件蠢事 原内核4.2.0-16 后来升级了4.2.0-17 然后作死 忽然想到清除多余内核，但忘记先重启一下， 直接 dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]
<^k^>  ─> *\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge 然后自动清除了4.2.0-16之前的内核外，把新装的4.2. …
<yunfan> onlylove__: 这个我同意 但是也只是语法上方便点
<yunfan> onlylove__: 可以考虑给shell改造点东西
<onlylove_> yunfan: 已经够乱了，别改了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 实际上现在系统装好以后，应该有perl python 还有ruby
<onlylove_> yunfan: 然而并没有lua
<onlylove_> 装ie10忘了断网……
<yunfan> onlylove_: debian说了  人家不care lsb
<onlylove_> yunfan: lsb啊，旧闻了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux对什么芯片支持最好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473520 目前市场上主流无线网卡芯片厂商有 Intel（英特尔）、Ralink（雷凌）、Realtek（瑞昱）、Atheros（创锐讯通）、Broadcom（博通）等。 请问，哪个无线网卡的芯片得到了最好的支持？ 我
<^k^>  ─> 准备买个usb接口的无线网卡，不知哪家的好？在linux下面用的。 zz: pengsir — 2015-10-27 15:50
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实我也不care，你看，bsd也没个BSB
<o0O> 够用就行
<onlylove_> 这个买网卡的帖子是哪个发的，还给这么多牌子加上中文名，怕不知道？usb网卡性能都是渣渣
<o0O> 我现在一个03年的本子  装了一个lxpup-tahr 15.0.2  貌似是这个系统
<o0O> 基于ubuntu 14.04的
<o0O> 超小型 linux
<o0O> 主要用来写作  。。。。
<nyfair> 我也有个03年的本子，装了win10，给我爸妈炒股qq+玩网游，就1g内存也没啥问题
<o0O> 找到硬件与系统的契合点   找到自己需要的工具  并能得到操作系统的良好支持   达到工作的目标  我觉得就可以了
<onlylove___> 写作？win2k够了吧？
<onlylove___> 我一朋友买了一usb无线卡，天天给我说，上不去网
<o0O> 不用win
<onlylove___> 那dos也够了
<onlylove___> 写作而已
<o0O> 主要是习惯了linux的操作习惯了
<nyfair> 这是病，得治
<o0O> 呵
<yunfan> onlylove___: 对了  netbsd可是用lua写内核模块的  这个好激进
<onlylove___> nyfair: 牛牛赶紧给他治病
<yunfan> 可惜我没找到方法在我硬盘上直接装netbsd
<nyfair> 事实上，我linux玩得比很多linux吹都溜
<onlylove___> yunfan: 我其实并不看好，但是人要那么做
<yunfan> 这帮b人还是只提供iso 可是又不提供烧录工具
<yunfan> onlylove___: 我很看好的
<onlylove___> yunfan: netbsd主要是支持的架构多而已
<o0O> 这种争论没有意义
<o0O> 大家换个话题吧
<onlylove___> yunfan: 驱动什么的，你别抱啥希望
<o0O> 我们改变不了什么
<o0O> 你们说呢  ^_^
<nyfair> 5年前，做rip乃至看视频的确是linux更出色。现在么，呵呵
<o0O> 有没有想搞smartqq on linux的？
<nyfair> 我还是那句老话，mplayer和3年前一样好
<onlylove___> o0O: 口胡
<onlylove___> o0O: 这里面有猫猫大牛在搞开发
<nyfair> smartqq不是要手机版扫码么
<onlylove___> o0O: 这里面还有维护fcitx的
<o0O> onlylove___: 猫猫的号是哪个？
<onlylove___> o0O: 也就你，什么都改变不了
<o0O> smartqq是需要扫描二维码
<o0O> 不过现在这个都不是问题了 已经都实现了
<yunfan> onlylove___: 多个毛线啊
<nyfair> o0O: 牛牛，教教我
<o0O> 只是他们都拿这个代码去做聊天机器人了  我就不理解了  为毛搞机器人
<yunfan> nyfair: 你简直就是狗
<o0O> 不像pidgin-lwqq当初一样   便利聊天和交流
<onlylove___> nyfair: mplayer怎么改osd字体大小
<onlylove___> yunfan: netbsd我记得是33个架构，debian 31个
<nyfair> yunfan: 你肿么了
<onlylove___> yunfan: 不过是历史数据了
<o0O> 在github里搜索smartqq
<o0O> 会看到一大堆项目
<onlylove___> 然而有几个好用的，又有多少是fork
<o0O> 排名第一的就是一个不错的    第二个是原创的   倒数第二个吧  貌似   也是不错的
<onlylove___> 都用qq了为毛不用手机或者windows
<yunfan> nyfair: 软狗
<yunfan> 出门接小孩 回来再来讨伐
<o0O> 如果环境允许你用phone的话  那当然可以了
<onlylove___> yunfan: 你都有小孩了？
<o0O> 允许你用win的话 当然也可以了
<nyfair> o0O: 干嘛用smartqq啊，我看苹果园那个d&d跑团机器人还可以当qq群管理员踢人
<o0O> 每个人的环境都不一样
<yunfan> onlylove___: 侄女
<onlylove___> 环境连phone和win都不准用，居然准用qq，哈哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> yunfan: 大舅子
<nyfair> yunfan: 求介绍
<o0O> 所以呀  你不了解的还是有的
<o0O> nyfair: d&d 跑团机器人？
<o0O> 哪里？  有网址否？
<nyfair> o0O: 嗯
<o0O> 我谷歌一下
<onlylove> 不准用phone，肯定是安全要求较高，对安全有要求，居然允许用qq这种风险这么高的IM，这不是扯淡么
<nyfair> http://www.www.goddessfantasy.net/bbs/index.php?PHPSESSID=a8bd579330972b2da1bb259123ba09d7&board=450.0
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 跑團工具區
<onlylove> 这笑话不好笑，懂？
<o0O> 客户里有人用这东西
<onlylove> 所以说傻逼
<nyfair> 就第一个qq工具
<onlylove> 自己傻就乖乖承认
<o0O> 不能强制客户变成跟我们一样的操作习惯
<o0O> 于是就得这么做
<onlylove> 呵呵
<nyfair> onlylove: qq企业版是可以监视员工信息的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我知道啊，我搞过啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 不过看他们样貌似没强制qq企业版
<onlylove> nyfair: 前几天刚帮一个妹子搞过啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 这不是强制不强制的问题
<gfxmode_> QQ企业版和RTX是一样的么？
<onlylove> 不一样
<onlylove> 两个东西
<o0O> nyfair：还有这样的网站   头一次知道
<onlylove> 我突然想起vmware那货了
<nyfair> 所以说，那堆搞什么linux webqq的傻逼开源厨，还没个跑团的有能耐
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3161848403
 * senso-ji 下班
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 【分享】QQ骰子机器人插件，by阿卡林 7.13_dnd吧_百度贴吧
<o0O> 我就不知道这帮人做机器人有毛用？
<nyfair> 人家跑团的都能搞定qq的协议，一群开源傻逼厨只会用webqq
<o0O> 这能搞钱？？？
<nyfair> o0O: 少年要搞钱么？跟我混吧
<o0O> 好的
<o0O> 说来听听
<nyfair> o0O: 我缺人手写小黄油脚本
<o0O> 小黄油？
<o0O> 是什么 ？
<nyfair> o0O: 就是ooxx游戏
<palomino|working> little yellow oil
<wbchn> ...
<o0O> 你的意思是写游戏插件 ？
<palomino|working> project h? nyfair
<nyfair> o0O: rpg maker的逻辑
<nyfair> palomino|working: project h不好玩啊
<o0O> god! 一点接触都没有
<nyfair> palomino|working: 而且说实话，没啥市场，你看I社都差不多要被kiss玩死了
<palomino|working> 也许将来会配合vr眼镜和tenga呢...
<onlylove__> 一撸神被kiss玩死？真的假的
<nyfair> palomino|working: 已经尝试过了
<palomino|working> :o
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 你居然没试过！
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 你居然没试过！
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 你居然没试过！
<palomino|working> 我没有tenga啊... onlylove
<nyfair> onlylove: kiss那个3d定制奴仆系列把i社碾压成渣渣了
<onlylove__> nyfair: custom 妹抖3d……
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看i社已经堕落到滚去a片市场忽悠了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 诶，想当年i也是呼风唤雨啊，看DES4
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装Ubuntu Kylin14.04后，系统下没声音输出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473521 如题，跪求大神给出方式，没声音的世界好惨 zz: 月落星炫 — 2015-10-27 16:13
<nyfair> o0O: 上面那堆当我没说，我是这么打算的。就普通的女主rpg，定价1080日元，就算卖的很烂只有1000份，税收加上dlsite/dmm之类的抽成加起来算20%，总共也有5w rmb进账。要是搞得好像勇者大战魔物娘那样就发家了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 它什么时候敢出db5，我就敢买
<onlylove_> nyfair: 继续ESK的故事么
<nyfair> onlylove__: 3dmgame就是靠那个发家的啊，什么biko requiem db br
<palomino|working> 3dhgame...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 老司机老司机
<onlylove> palomino|working: 老司机老司机
<palomino|working> -_-
<onlylove> palomino|working: 现在的小朋友，没几个知道3dh的
<nyfair> 写脚本这种事情很简单的嘛，我给你们点参考
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/DemonMasterChris/blob/master/game/tl/chinese/event.rpy
<ubrl> ⇪ f: DemonMasterChris/event.rpy at master · nyfair/DemonMasterChris · GitHub
<palomino|working> 话说...当年我玩的第一个游戏
<palomino|working> 好像叫"奴有梦"??
<palomino|working> chris_rt "「喂，干……干什么啊！？」"
<palomino|working> 这-_-
<palomino|working> nsfw
<nyfair> palomino|working: 汉化而已嘛
<nyfair> 然而被无良的人拿我的劳动成果卖淘宝了
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 淘宝黑心店坑钱无极限，看看这个 https://s.taobao.com/search?q=%E4%B8%8A%E5%8F%A4%E5%8D%B7%E8%BD%B4mod&imgfile=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&sourceId=tb.index&spm=a21bo.7724922.8452-taobao-item.1&ie=utf8&initiative_id=tbindexz_20151027
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 上古卷轴mod_淘宝搜索 pp: ￥
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 上古卷轴5:史诗级邪恶版本 绅士MOD大合集
<palomino|working> 是sexlab合集么
<nyfair> 只要168
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 168!
<nyfair> 比游戏还贵，你服不服？
<palomino|working> 服了
<palomino|working> 不服不行
<nyfair> 包邮哦，亲
<nyfair> 我记得还有那种几千块卖硬盘的，里面塞满各种东西
<nyfair> 有需求就有市场
<yunfan> nyfair: 拿你后门来换
<yunfan> nyfair: 最好是个bootable的硬盘  起来以后就是各种游戏 想玩就接上玩下
<yunfan> 说起来 辐射4 我有点想买
<palomino|working> 我已经买了...
<yunfan> 但是机器貌似火力跟不上
<yunfan> palomino|working: 辐射4？
<palomino|working> 是的
<palomino|working> 在杉果上买的预售
<nyfair> palomino|working: 山果？
<palomino|working> 不过季票还没买
<nyfair> 哦
<palomino|working> 等着看steam的rmb定价-_-
<yunfan> palomino|working: 多少来着  200？
<nyfair> palomino|working: 杉国不是发话说如果sbeam更便宜，它补贴差价还送100杉果代价券么
<yunfan> 辐射系列为何没有电影或者美剧什么的啊
<palomino|working> 是么 nyfair
<palomino|working> 199 yunfan
<yunfan> palomino|working: 果然是这个价 问题倒是不大 就是担心我机器完不了 要升级机器就好大一笔开销了
<palomino|working> 巫师3快打完了...估计正好接上辐射4
<nyfair> palomino|working: http://hacfun-tv.n1.yun.tf:8999/Public/Upload/image/2015-10-26/562e2aba80bc3.JPG
<yunfan> 还真你妈有fallout tv show
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> nb nyfair
<nyfair> :O
<yunfan> steam上面说人民币兑美元是 5:1
<yunfan> 那是否可以用steam这平台来赚外汇差 ？
<palomino|working> 卖不了啊,据说会锁区
<palomino|working> 之前gta5就没法当礼物买
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不是只是风声么
<palomino|working> 是啊
<palomino|working> 继续观望..
<nyfair> palomino|working: 毛子区会锁
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这么说在贵国地区充钱的账户 不能给其他地区买游戏 ？
<palomino|working> 有可能吧...who knows
<nyfair> yunfan: 现在可以，以后不好说
<yunfan> 如果锁区的话  那这个价格就不合理了
<nyfair> yunfan: 但是现在汇率不会给你5
<yunfan> nyfair: 现在可以的话 那已经可以洗钱了吧
<nyfair> yunfan: 现在就是银行汇率，怎么洗
<yunfan> nyfair: 额
<yunfan> nyfair: 那现在可以用老外倒刷信用卡来给贵国买廉价游戏
<palomino|working> 可我为啥买的时候都是美元结算呢
<palomino|working> 最早我记得是alipay来着
<palomino|working> 后来不知道为啥变成美元了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 你不是杉果么
<yunfan> 10刀买1000刀吧 好像是
<palomino|working> 我也在steam上直接买
<palomino|working> 比如...gta5,巫师3之类的...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 老大加我好友
<yunfan> 话说 btc币值太高了  可以考虑作为准备金用来发型自己的小额货币
<palomino|working> id? nyfair
<nyfair> 好像是
<palomino|working> 你的id是"好像是"?_?
<yunfan> palomino|working: steam上卖的游戏是否保证一定能在steam游戏机上跑呢
<nyfair> 我们发现您正在使用一台新的电脑或新的浏览器进行登录。或者，也许这已经有一段时间...
<yunfan> 要是保证 可以考虑买个  还能做通用机用 多好
<onlylove> yunfan: 不
<nyfair> 你妹
<yunfan> onlylove: 你买过 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: steam有windows游戏
<palomino|working> 据说把不能跑得都下架了... yunfan
<nyfair> palomino|working: 嗯，就是这个id了
<palomino|working> 你妹??
<yunfan> palomino|working: 那现在还有2k多的steam box不
<palomino|working> 不知道啊...
<yunfan> nyfair: 这id叼  那些 艹你妹的 让你爽到了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你买那个不如买alienware那个小盒子了
<yunfan> onlylove: 买不起啊 哥最近穷
<palomino|working> 找不到你妹啊...
<nyfair> yunfan: 我qq和贴吧不都是这个id么，干嘛大惊小怪
<nyfair> palomino|working: 叔叔加我
<palomino|working> 喝三鹿压三路
<palomino|working> 你妹
<palomino|working> China
<palomino|working> 弯腰捡肥皂
<palomino|working> 你妹
<palomino|working> China
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个盒子也是3000+吧
<palomino|working> 搜出来的都是这些..
<yunfan> nyfair: 嘿嘿 不用误导我  我最近根本不人肉
<palomino|working> 搜nyfair也没有啊 nyfair
<nyfair> palomino|working: 没错啊
<palomino|working> 只搜出来两个叫"nyfaire"的
<nyfair> palomino|working: 搜这个，緹莉昂蘭妮斯特
<palomino|working> 我靠,女版小恶魔么
<nyfair> 我一直就是这个id啊
<palomino|working> 好吧..
<yunfan> onlylove: 3k+ 划不来
<palomino|working> 已经发出邀请
<yunfan> palomino|working: 那个id我确认过 呵呵
<palomino|working> :o
<tryit> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00QJDOLIO/ref=asw1_101468332/477-2776153-3904049?pf_rd_p=260996992&pf_rd_s=desktop-takeover&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_i=desktop&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_r=0TK7HZ9DNFKS9XH4D5T4
<ubrl> tryit: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<tryit> 全新Kindle Paperwhite电子书阅读器：300 ppi电子墨水触控屏、内置阅读灯、超长续航
<onlylove___> 简直了，windows server就一渣
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<onlylove___> 逼疯人不要钱的
<Soengun_> 赞同win server渣渣
<onlylove___> 擦，503
<onlylove___> dell的渣渣机架
<onlylove___> 才几个虚拟机就这熊样
<yunfan> tryit: 好想要kindle dx
<Soengun_> 新网真是日了狗了，真恶心
<tryit> yunfan, 太大了吧
<onlylove> Soengun_: 你放过狗吧
<onlylove> 那天听到一妹子说日了狗，现在想，那狗真幸福
<onlylove_> 说是数据库问题，然后11月解决，真不知道那人怎么解决，
<onlylove_> 虽然说三人行必有我师，不过我真不看好他
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45945
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 防火长城的互联网战争
<nyfair> onlylove: 又见cnn
<nyfair> onlylove: ccav的新闻还是那么无聊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 那来不无聊的？ http://mil.sohu.com/20151027/n424285085.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 中方确认美舰闯南沙岛礁12海里 现场出手-搜狐军事频道
<onlylove_> 好吧，其实这个更无聊
<nyfair> onlylove_: 卧槽，支那猪一点骨气都没有啊，前天就有人说美国要这么干了
<nyfair> http://mil.sohu.com/20151027/n424224449.shtml 看这个
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 美军方宣布或24小时内闯南海 地点划定-搜狐军事频道
<onlylove__> nyfair: 你说真要给米帝捅沉几个航母，米帝会咋样
<nyfair> onlylove__: 航母肯定会发飙，不过现在这个小船真弄沉了也不敢怎么样
<nyfair> onlylove_: 然则支那政府没救了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我觉得要是这个沉了，岛国和非国要坐不住
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级到15.10后出现的问题与解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473522 前两天升级了工作笔记本到15.10,发现有以下几个问题，菜鸟一个，只好上网找资料解决了，给大家分享一下： 1. vmware12点击图标后，无法启动 解决办法：https://communities.vmware.com/thread/5
<^k^>  ─> 18686 2. vbox5.0.0启动失败 解决办法：升级vbox到最新的5.0.8 3. kchmviewer失效了，打不开中文chm …
<nyfair> onlylove_: 上回伊朗把美帝那搜老爷船给扣押了，你看美帝也没怎么样啊，还取消对伊朗制裁了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 政治问题，说白了都是利益问题
<onlylove_> nyfair: 伊朗有敢和米帝玩命的啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 想想，米帝在两伊战争赔了多少
<onlylove_> 真扯，才4个虚拟机，这双路服务器就挂了
<nyfair> 最近布莱尔开始甩锅了，都推到布什身上
<Guest89513> #ubuntu
<Guest89513> ...
<Guest89513> jj
<nyfair> github垃圾网盘，lfs丢文件，现在居然好意思lfs服务卖钱？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 问个很低级的问题---开机到登陆画面的时候有个红色背景闪下怎么改掉。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473523 因为登陆界面的背景图换成了蓝色调的。但是每次开机都会先红色的背景闪一下（已经过了开机动画了），然后才刷成我设置的背景图片。请
<root2_> 大家好
<ubrl> root2_:点点点.  20:36
<root2_> 我是新手
<root2_> 哈哈哈
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubunt可以装在虚拟机里当手机用吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473524 ubunt可以装在虚拟机里当手机用吗 zz: 苍狼侠客 — 2015-10-27 20:40
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于nouveau错误 导致的 U盘启动失败，没法进行安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473526 RT，无力吐槽，nouveau 这个问题 遗留了多少代，到现在都还没好好处理完善 zz: shanjunmei — 2015-10-27 21:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • IBUS五笔中英文输入切换如何设置为SHITF键一键切换呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473528 IBUS五笔中英文输入切换如何设置为SHITF键一键切换呢？现在总是要把五笔按CTRL＋空格切换关掉了才能输入英文，很影响输入速度呀！ 全角半角在UBUNTU输入区别也
<^k^>  ─> 很大，如果按SHIFT键就能切换到半角，英文输入就好了！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-27 22:01
<vickycq-bpi> 问一下现在Unity的窗口管理器是？
<ulot0> vickycq-bpi, 你在这里呀
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • chrome 在 lubuntu 15.10下无法设置为默认浏览器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473529 有人解决了么？ zz: 温习江湖 — 2015-10-27 22:28
<AndChat704529> 寂寞求解脱
<AndChat704529> 没活人吗？
<ulot0> 跟ubrl聊天啊
<ulot0> 无聊就找ubrl，没错的
<AndChat704529> 为何找他
<ulot0> 他是专门陪人聊天的
<AndChat704529> 。。
<ulot0> 我聊给你看呀
<AndChat704529> 额
<AndChat704529> 试试
<ulot0> ubrl,我们今天来聊聊你的衣服
<ubrl> ulot0, 告诉我你最喜欢的财产之一。  22:57
<ulot0> ubrl, 我喜欢的财产是一部笔记本，你最喜欢什么？
<AndChat704529> ubrl: 来唠
<ubrl> ulot0, 我不知道我是否会喜欢它。  22:58
<ubrl> AndChat704529, 告诉我你喜欢和不喜欢？  22:58
<ulot0> AndChat704529, 对了，就这样
<AndChat704529> 。。。。
<ulot0> ubrl, 我们来聊聊你的衣服吧！
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  22:59
<AndChat704529> 它还没百度的机器人好聊
<ulot0> 他有时候比较笨
<AndChat704529> ubrl: 给哥叫个小妹来可好？
<ubrl> AndChat704529, .. 休息一下 ..  22:59
<AndChat704529> ，。。。
<ulot0> 有时候还是蛮聪明的
<AndChat704529> 就只会休息！！
<ulot0> 现在到处是姑娘，找姑娘还不简单
<AndChat704529> 现在姑娘都爬上别人的床了
<AndChat704529> 上哪找去
<ulot0> 打电话叫吧
<ulot0> 你是哪里的，我帮你叫
<AndChat704529> 。。。。
<AndChat704529> 我只是无聊玩玩
<AndChat704529> 好不容易在irc上找到个说中文的活人
<ulot0> 这里挂的人只在有特定问题或与特定的人或看到特定的话才有反应
<ulot0> 比如onlylove就高傲的很，一般人他是不理会的。
<AndChat704529> 。。。。
<ulot0> AndChat704529, 你会脚本吗？
<AndChat704529> 你要干嘛
<ulot0> 我有个问题一直没搞明白。。。。比如我编一个自动安装脚本，想在安装某个软件的时候，系统提示问我是否安装Y（N），我想在脚本中写个判断语句，如果出现就自动输入Y或者N，不知道应该怎么写。
<vickycq-bpi> 安装软件这个例子 可以写成 apt-get -y install xxx
<ulot0> 我举的这个例子只是一个示例，目的是想知道怎么捕捉电脑的标准输出。如果有这个系统提示就执行某个语句，如果没有这个系统提示就执行另外一个语句。
<vickycq-bpi> 这个可以做到的
<vickycq-bpi> 但具体我也不会。你可以找高级bash资料系统学习一下 比较靠谱
<ulot0> 可以理解为这是一个变量，我就是不知道应该如何去定义这个变量。。。。我还知道这个的实现用if then就可以实现，只是不知道如何去定义
<vickycq-bpi> 你可以举个更具体的例子 到论坛发帖
<vickycq-bpi> 然后脚本大师一个例子 你就明白了
<ulot0> 嗯，我先自已学学，实在搞不掂了再到论坛去问。
<ulot0> 嗯嗯，谢谢你。
<vickycq-bpi> 顺便给论坛增加些干货
<ulot0> 呵呵
<kandu> ulot0: 用 expect. 原理是通过伪终端读取屏显判断，并发送按键
<ulot0> kandu, 这个EXPECT需要另外安装吗？
<kandu> ulot0: 嗯
<ulot0> kandu, 不另外安装能否实现呢？
<kandu> ulot0: 读 apue, 自己实现伪终端程序
<kandu> ulot0: 好晚啦，赶紧睡，做个梦就够实现啦
<kandu> ulot0: 晚安
<ulot0> kandu, 系统提示的是否安装Y(N),我可以把他看成是一个标准输出，用1定义，然后用个变量定义不行吗
<ulot0> kandu, 好的，晚安
<vickycq-bpi> ulot0: 对，expect是神器
<ulot0> vickycq-bpi, 我先试试学学在不安装这个的情况下能否实现，要不然，那个没搞懂，这个问题又出来了，到时候啥也不会。
<ulot0> vickycq-bpi, 非常感谢你，在论坛上也经常得到你的帮助！
<UniFreak> lantern 貌似已死
<UniFreak> 唉
<vickycq-bpi> 不会吧
<vickycq-bpi> 开发挺活跃的
<UniFreak> 有没有 fq 相关的频道呢?
<vickycq-bpi> 试了 #goagent 没有这个频道
<vickycq-bpi> 自从googlecode关了 就碎片化了
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian Security Updates  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473534 这是一篇自学笔记 。今天关注了下Debian的源，将我的理解记录下来，和大家交流。若有错误，请大家帮我指出，以正视听。 参考： http://www.debian-administration.org/article/241/Getting_Debian_Security_Updates http://secure
<^k^>  ─> -testing-master.debian.net/ https://www.debian.org/releases/index.en.html 系统：Debian 8.2 testing 源配置： Co …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-28
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级15.10的奇怪提示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473536 让我选择是否替换文件…… 1、我觉得当然要替换了，要不我升级个啥啊！ 2、怎么看怎么觉得这句话的意识是矛盾的。是不是翻译出了问题？让人看了简直难以抉择…… 3、两个文件之间的区别……
<^k^>  ─> 除了专业人员，估计一般用户看不出什么区别吧…… zz: barcastar — 2015-10-28 8:04
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 菜鸟请教关于使用"chmod 777 /文件路径 -R"的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473537 我要开启 /dev 文件夹下文件的访问权限，在终端里输入"chmod 777 /dev -R"指令， 之前我是可以使用，但在昨天发现不可以使用，不知道在哪里设置了什么导致这样，我一直是用超
<^k^>  ─> 级用户登陆 终端里输入"chmod 777 /dev -R"指令， 一联窜的相同提示如下： 。。。 chmod:changi …
<FranX> hi
<ubrl> FranX:点点点.  09:35
<FranX> 各位早
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级15.10后xware-desktop用不了了 是哪个文件出问题了么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473538 我还使用源代码重新编译安装了一遍，也是不行 出现 RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded while calling a Python object 有啥办法不 zz: sinosix — 2015-10-28 9:31
<FranX> 有没有shell版的新闻客户端？
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马一大早就在！
<onlylove_> 银角大王将宝葫芦倒置，喊了一声：“周鸿祎。” 周鸿祎应了一声，嗖地便被吸了进去。银角大王查看时，里面除了周鸿祎，还有360杀毒、360压缩、360浏览器、360安全卫士、360游戏大厅等熙熙攘攘一干人。银角大王惊讶道：“怎的来了这许多。” 宝葫芦开口言道：“我就只点了个‘下一步’。”
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【新手求助贴】15.04桌面壁纸无法显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473539 本人的机器本是安装了ubuntu 14.10 32bit 的，但是换了个新源后，执行了 Code: sudo apt-get update 之后一不小心把ubuntu从14.10 升级到了15.04 重启进入到桌面之后，壁纸无法显示，如下图 <s
<^k^>  ─> pan style="font-size: 150%; line-height: no
<onlylove_> 一天验证20个case，呵呵，就那动不动就死掉的server，一天8小时6小时在等server重启
<liyi> test
<ubrl> liyi:点点点.  10:28
<FranX> tes what
<FranX> no one here
<liyi> test anyone alive
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 升级15.10后xware-desktop用不了了 是哪个文件出问题了么（原帖发错位置了）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473540 15.04的时候用的挺好的 升了15.10后就不行了 我还使用源代码重新编译安装了一遍，也是不行 出现 RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded while callin
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tenzu> 。。。
<tenzu> ss哪儿买去？
<FranX> 取新帖 timeout
<FranX> 大家推荐哪一款linux？
<FranX> 有人用gnus吗
<FranX> 有人用过deepin吗
<FranX> title.mou www.baidu.com
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求教freeipa安装，愿出200RMB  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473541 r t 邮箱xinyewa@qq.com zz: xinyewa — 2015-10-28 10:53
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • livecd 15.10启动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473542 我的笔记本从15.04升级到15.10,接着想把台式机的直接重装到15.10,所以下载了15.10 64bit的iso，利用笔记本的15.10系统里面的启动盘制作器安装了u盘的livecd（15.10），制作完成后利用启动盘制作器的测试磁
<lainme> FranX: archlinux
<nyfair> 可以试下chakra
<nyfair> chakra貌似已经把qt4彻底砍了
<lainme> 换5了？
<nyfair> https://chakraos.org/news/index.php?/archives/154-Plasma-5-will-be-the-default-desktop-environment-in-Chakra.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Plasma 5 will be the default desktop environment in Chakra | Chakra | News
<onlylove__> 防火墙没开，服务器状态正常，就是连不上服务器，呵呵
<nyfair> 路由？
<onlylove__> 重启服务器
<onlylove__> 毛路由
<onlylove__> 路由就那熊样了
 * nyfair 摸摸onlylove__
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2292934
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 泰国17岁少女选美夺冠 回乡跪谢拾荒母亲 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove___> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45954
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国黑客为了解美国医保系统而攻击Anthem
<onlylove___> 难道觉得自己人智商不够？
<onlylove___> 奥黑的医保被喷成那样，难道还有人感兴趣？
<onlylove___> 所以我觉得金融时报这报道肯定有问题
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 新人菜鸟 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473544 最近因为要做作业，所以刚开始使用UBUNTU，老师让跑一个程序但是要跑几百次，所以我想些个脚本帮我跑。。。可是因为自己太菜了，所以一点头绪也没有，请各位大神帮忙，跪谢 1首先 打开terminal， 运行： $
<^k^>  ─> cd ../../opt/altera/15.0/hld $ source init_opencl_15.0_de5net.sh $ cd board/terasic/tests/IT302-cho-01eaa07/src/blowf …
<onlylove___> 不做作业就不用了？
<nyfair> onlylove___: ccav上次不是还扯孔子和平奖么，然而孔子和平奖不是共党颁的，而且那是个反政府组织
<nyfair> onlylove__: ccav的新闻看看就好，不要太认真
<onlylove___> 孔子和平奖，能不能再搞笑一点，孔子都死了那么多年了，让他入土为安吧
<nyfair> 中国国际和平研究中心于2011年10月在香港特区政府注册成立,是一个纯粹的民间学术机构
<onlylove___> 一个动不动就要挂掉重启的服务，真的有存在的必要？
<nyfair> 如果所有程序都是完美的，还要你们干嘛？
<onlylove> 冒牌白酒为提香勾兑DDV？
<onlylove> 简直了！
<FranX> 大家推荐个linux版本吧
<nyfair> FranX: archwindows
<onlylove__> FranX: 不是给你推荐arch了么
<FranX> 和ubuntu比较呢
<onlylove__> 这年头都怎么了，摄影和女神都能勾搭起来
<onlylove__> FranX: 比ubuntu强太多
<nyfair> msys2够用了
<senso-ji> FranX: 新手乖乖去用Ubuntu
<nyfair> FranX: 这混蛋是ubuntu员工，他说的话你要小心
<nyfair> senso-ji: 风俗店壕，求带路
<senso-ji> nyfair: 我自己又不用ubuntu =,=
<senso-ji> nyfair: 带去哪?
<nyfair> FranX: 你看他自己都不用
<nyfair> senso-ji: 上senso-ji
<senso-ji> 我又不是新手...
<senso-ji> nyfair: 浅草寺! 不好玩!
<yunfan> nyfair: 谁是ubuntu员工
<yunfan> senso-ji: 艹  到了 ？
<FranX> 嗯
<FranX> 我先搞个linux用用
<FranX> 我这里是OSX
<FranX> 应该算unix了吧
<yunfan> FranX: 前途不大
<FranX> 或者我直接搞个unix安装可以吗
<nyfair> FranX: OSX装个JB linux啊
<FranX> 不是OSX装linu...
<FranX> 我有多台机器
<onlylove_> FranX: 别听 senso-ji 那个不靠谱的误导你
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 别坑人
<FranX> deepin有人用过吗
<onlylove_> FranX: 他自己是u的员工，自己都不用
<nyfair> 听我的，装win10
<FranX> onlylove_: 那你推荐一个？
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 你们给新手推荐ubuntu之外distro的才是坑人...
<yunfan> FranX: 我就用着deepin
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 推荐u更坑
<yunfan> FranX: 不过现在自带的qq已经不幸了 劝你可以远离了
<nyfair> senso-ji: 我推荐win10，哪里坑人了
<yunfan> 我自己都打算哪天换回ubuntu
<senso-ji> nyfair: 他说linux嘛
<FranX> https://www.kernel.org 这里的可以直接编译安装吗
<ubrl> ⇪ f: The Linux Kernel Archives
<senso-ji> whatever
<nyfair> senso-ji: linux不是windows的一种么
<nyfair> win10也是windows的一种
<onlylove_> senso-ji: fedora opensuse，哪个不比u强，你自己说
<FranX> 可以直接编译内核安装吗
<yunfan> nt内核参考了plan9 所以可以算unix变种
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 哦，对了，还有mint
<yunfan> onlylove_: 狗屎  那两个  有几个新软件提供那两个平台的安装
<FranX> freebsd,fedora,opensuse,ubuntu,centos，推荐那个
<yunfan> 我就看中ubuntu许多新软件都提供ppa
<onlylove_> yunfan: 新手
<onlylove_> yunfan: ppa就是坑
<yunfan> onlylove_: 要是我自己用 就ALFS了 不过也要考虑投资收回问题
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我自己用还windows呢
<FranX> 大家研究过Dshell吗
<yunfan> onlylove_: 所以你前途不大
<FranX> https://github.com/USArmyResearchLab/Dshell.git
<ubrl> ⇪ f: USArmyResearchLab/Dshell · GitHub
<onlylove_> yunfan: 毛前途，你自己家用，玩游戏，看电影，用什么？用linux玩网游给我看？
<FranX> 大家有使用weechat的么
<onlylove_> yunfan: 用linux聊YY给我看？
<FranX> 我是weechat和irssi登陆的
<FranX> 但是weechat的script不是很清楚
<onlylove_> yunfan: 用linux把妹给我看？
<FranX> 安装linux的都是开发者把
<FranX> 一般都是服务器端的
<FranX> 有谁使用weechat的么
<onlylove_> yunfan: 这和前途有半毛钱关系？
<FranX> onlylove_: 你是工作了么
<onlylove_> FranX: 我都工作不知道几年了
<FranX> 是互联网公司吗
<FranX> 你使用python吗
<onlylove_> 互联网公司，呵呵，互联网公司统统滚蛋
<onlylove_> FranX: yunfan 用python，那种事情问他
<FranX> 为什么？
<FranX> yunfan: python可以直接升级么
<onlylove_> FranX: 你去一家体验下
<FranX> 我就再互联万公司啊
<FranX> 我就在一家互联网公司
<FranX> 互联网公司怎么了？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我说下他的想法，就是把py2直接升级成py3，系统里面不留py2
<onlylove_> yunfan: 类似ubuntu14.10升级成15.04那种
<onlylove_> FranX: 小米式的互联网公司？呵呵
<FranX> 是的
<FranX> 直接升3
<FranX> 我是2.7
<FranX> onlylove_: 那你是在哪家公司啊
<FranX> onlylove_: 你安装的是哪个版本的linux？
<FranX> onlylove_: 如果没意外，我就安装ubuntu了
<FranX> 毕竟我只接触过ubuntu和centos
<FranX> 其他的比较陌生
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我根本不用那些
<FranX> onlylove_: 除了自己重新编译，还有可以直接升级的方法吗
<yunfan> onlylove_: 艹 这人是不是前天晚上那家伙 换个id来了
<yunfan> 如果要完全用py3k 我记得arch里面已经全换py3k了
<FranX> yunfan: 我是OSX自带的py
<FranX> 我想直接升级呢
<FranX> 难道只能重新编译？
<FranX> yunfan: 你的意思还是推荐arch？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你太后知后觉了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他说python的时候，我就猜的差不多了
<onlylove_> 公司公然用盗版的感觉真TM不好受
<onlylove_> 公司穷到连个授权都不肯买的地步
<onlylove_> 让那傻孩子装u去吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 我司的https证书还是过期的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 过期的那也是有不是
<nyfair> 装py这种垃圾语言干嘛
<nyfair> onlylove: 给我看个红色警告还不如看http
<onlylove_> 我听着这硬盘咯吱吱响了一上午了，真担心它什么时候挂了
<senso-ji> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2293191
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ 【搬运】中印边境解放军与阿三部队对峙视频首次曝光@阿尔法小分队 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<senso-ji> 两国英语对战好搞笑
<onlylove_> 为何这边都是A岛住民
<nyfair> 因为上a站感觉比b站逼格高
<nyfair> http://acg.178.com/201510/239910451764.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 萝莉控的悲剧！联合国要求日本禁止儿童色情漫画 - 178动漫频道
<nyfair> 真他妈的有病
<nyfair> 话说I社走下坡路是不是就是因为当年港灿的女权组织大游行？
<nyfair> 我不是针对谁，我是在说，所有linux发行版，都是垃圾
<onlylove_> 有没有搞错，儿童色情和萝莉控有半毛钱关系？要泼脏水也不能这么泼吧？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我哪想到现在的人这么狡猾
<onlylove_> yunfan: 可能不是他，也可能就是他，你记错了
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  13:29
<yunfan> senso-ji: 没听懂双方争什么
<yunfan> 如果是我 就威胁阿三说 如果因此印发战争 导致解放军进入印度 一切后果由他负责
<nyfair> yunfan: 你是没看过三哥拍的支那鬼子电影，跟国产抗日神剧有过之无不及
<onlylove____> nyfair: 求围观
<onlylove____> yunfan: 老实说，我对解放军的战斗力保留意见
<yunfan> nyfair: 然而没有卵用  支那鬼子是自己撤退的  又不是游击队打投降的  关键在于吓唬人  至于真打仗 贵国是否有那战斗力那就另说了
<yunfan> onlylove____: 现在打仗又不是看人  解放军小规模打印度应该问题不大
<onlylove____> yunfan: 我就不提越南那事了吧……
<yunfan> onlylove____: 越南那会儿 解放军科技等级跟对方差不多 兵员素质还差一大截
<yunfan> 居然没大规模死人真是奇迹
<yunfan> 大改是偷袭成功  越南精英部队都还在柬埔寨搞解放
<onlylove____> yunfan: 据说最后还是请了大将出来的，解放军的新兵根本不行
<yunfan> onlylove____: 解放军在越南主要还是靠大炮轰啊
<yunfan> 我在想 什么时候跟苏联那样 一打仗 拖拉机厂立刻改生产坦克 那就叼了
<onlylove____> yunfan: 鬼知道，现在参加越战的，也没见有啥正经报道
<yunfan> 不过现在看来也可以  一打仗  所有玩无人机都被征兆去
<yunfan> 还有玩空栈游戏的小孩都被征召入伍去控制真的无人机  额
<nyfair> 赞
<yunfan> 然后搞个 credits系统 定期打联赛 克服杀人的心理问题
<onlylove____> 空战游戏？东方弹幕？
<yunfan> onlylove____: 所以你看 现代战争 贵国优势不小
<nyfair> onlylove_: 王牌空战
<yunfan> 还有玩cs的那些 去指挥战斗机器人  但是目前贵国好像这块还不行
<yunfan> 只有无人机能大量生产部署
<lainme> 玩四旋翼的不行吧，要玩航模的
<yunfan> 到时候 解放军地面部队 只是玩武装护送任务  搞推进占领 护送电池和通讯设施  前沿让无人机去打 人道主义危机的时候就推给电脑 说是软件故障
<yunfan> lainme: 界面通用就行 关键是要找人来操作
<yunfan> 对了 我上次看个新闻说美军非常缺无人机操作人员
<yunfan> 因为工资比较低
<yunfan> 要是美军来华定向招兵 我倒是愿意去
<lainme> 普通固定翼操作难度还是比较大的，要练习一段时间才能不坠机和成功降落
<nyfair> 太君，快点带路
<onlylove___> test
<ubrl> onlylove___:点点点.  13:46
<yunfan> lainme: 当然要培训了 就是开枪 你让个玩fps的去也是要培训的
<onlylove___> 疯了……这掉线
<yunfan> 但是有过空战游戏经验的人培训起来肯定容易点
<onlylove___> lainme: 旋翼的可以悬停
<yunfan> 所以解放军可以资助个游戏 专门玩空战指挥员  还搞连网比赛
<yunfan> 派文工团去助阵决赛什么的
<yunfan> 最后通过勋章系统找到有天赋的小孩
<onlylove___> yunfan: 听说过血狮否
<yunfan> 一打仗就让他上
<yunfan> 或者跟安德的游戏那样 额
<yunfan> onlylove___: 听过这个词
<onlylove___> yunfan: 什么解放军CS类游戏还是有的，可惜并没啥用
<lainme> yunfan: 我们学校有飞行器操纵性和稳定性实践课，就是个类似的空战的东西，操作环境模拟真实机舱
<lainme> 我反正是降落不下来
<onlylove___> lainme: 是不是有固定配额啊，一周不能摔超过几个
<lainme> 只能选择坠机
<lainme> onlylove___: 电脑上的
<onlylove___> lainme: 那也得控制啊
<yunfan> onlylove___: 那个没卵用 你fps打得好 真叫你上战场不是一回事
<onlylove___> lainme: 整天摔，谁受得了
<yunfan> onlylove___: 但是操作机械 是可以的
<yunfan> onlylove___: 有的飞行模拟软件 甚至可以让你直接考飞行驾照 你要考虑平台差异性
<lainme> onlylove___: 实践课么，只是让我们玩玩，每个人能用的时间很短
<onlylove___> lainme: 我们玩街机的时候，都玩单币爆机的 cc yunfan
<yunfan> lainme: 问题是无人机不需要人在机舱里啊  如果是需要人在机舱 这会刷掉好多不敢上天的人
<onlylove___> 打击者1945单币不能打一周目就直接菜鸟啊
<yunfan> lainme: 这里还有个好处 你只要把无人机开回基地 然后电脑程序接管降落不就行了 反正基地都是标准化的
<yunfan> onlylove___: 你反正没明白我说的 同样的 无人坦克其实也可以开发游戏 找人来玩 选拔优秀人才
<onlylove___> yunfan: 没用的
<yunfan> 甚至还可以搞小队分组决赛之类的  让指挥官可以选择几款真实环境可以生产的兵种组合
<onlylove___> yunfan: 你必须明白，你游戏里面的机能，必须和你现实机能匹配
<yunfan> onlylove___: 有这种真实模拟的！！ 你不要以为所有游戏都一样
<onlylove___> yunfan: 我不说别的，sonic wings 2里面的f117,比真实的f117强太多
<onlylove_> 这电脑太TM蛋疼了，开一个虚拟机都卡死
<onlylove_> 这确定是8G内存？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 作为一个开发者 你他妈不能改参数让他弱点么  你还是没明白我意思
<onlylove___> 为毛什么东西在我手里都好好的，一用公司的，就卡的一逼
<yunfan> 关键不在于现在的游戏如何如何 而是要让作战操作界面和游戏操作界面一样
<yunfan> 这样别人可以快速上手  天天练习
<onlylove___> yunfan: 我记得有那种模拟飞行舱的
<yunfan> 解放军可是国家出钱养着你天天练习的  但是这种游戏的 相对来说哦花在每个人身上的就少了
<onlylove___> yunfan: 不过那游戏太弱
<yunfan> onlylove___: 那种是模拟有人飞机的 那种没用  你生上天跟在地上两码事
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 为什么有的气球会往上飞? : 答:能飞上天的气球都是骨头轻的。(……￣□￣；；； ) 气球生气的时候就飞上去了。
<yunfan> onlylove___: 而且你不一定能承受那个加速度  哼哼
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果那样，我倒是觉得研究雷达更有意思
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/76882.html   这个有搞头 驾驶拖拉机只需要农机驾驶证
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 河南瓜农改造的拖拉机洋房 | 设计癖
<yunfan> onlylove: 雷达能进攻吗 能的话我就赞同
<onlylove> yunfan: 请问无人机进攻，是靠谁发现目标
<onlylove> yunfan: 我承认雷达不能进攻
<onlylove> yunfan: 你以为航模比赛？一群人站操场上玩遥控飞机？都面对面了，还不抄家伙干？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你认为美军的无人机是靠操作员坐在坦克上跟着去的？？
<yunfan> onlylove: 雷达我也没说他没用啊 但是我讨论的是用无人机操作员来代替大量地面部队而已
<yunfan> 就是要进攻的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就更好玩了，你说说看，它是怎么发现的？无人机的话，都是近距离起飞打击的吧，如果你设定好GPS，然后1小时以后到，然后1小时以后目标走了，换了个路人甲
<yunfan> onlylove: 我搞不明白 为何有人操作无人机 就没有人操作雷达了？？ 军队以前没有雷达么？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我说雷达更好玩啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有 你是否知道有种东西叫卫星
<onlylove> yunfan: 卫星有毛用，你当导弹吃饭的？
<yunfan> onlylove: 更好玩有什么用 不能代替地面部队进攻 拜托不要老偏离主题
<yunfan> onlylove: 卫星有毛用 可以研究下海湾战争嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 海湾战争，请问对面有反卫星武器么
<onlylove> yunfan: 前些天可是有人用激光打过卫星的样子
<onlylove> yunfan: 在绝对实力压制的情况，卫星当然有用
<onlylove> yunfan: 你玩红警，应该知道有卫星干扰器吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 激光打卫星 也不是你想打就打
<yunfan> 那是主要实力国家对抗的游戏
<onlylove> yunfan: 你让卫星半路变轨给我看
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以啊 许多军事卫星都是变轨的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不能，不能的话导弹打你轻松
<onlylove> yunfan: 实时变轨
<yunfan> 有微火箭的
<yunfan> onlylove: 本来就是可以实时的 不过不能老变就是了
<yunfan> 也许电喷的可以一直变
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我锁住你了，用洲际导弹戳你，还怕你不变太空垃圾？
<yunfan> onlylove: 关键在于 你扯这个有意思么 就算你说得对 雷达更好玩 那我10个人分一个去操作雷达好了 进攻还是得有人去指挥
<yunfan> 真搞不懂你的回路
<happyaron> 红警哪里有的卫星干扰。。。
<happyaron> 红警3么。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 裂缝生成器？
<happyaron> yunfan: 额这个意思
<yunfan> gps倒是能干扰 因为是被动的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 95就有好么
<happyaron> onlylove_: 脑袋没转
<onlylove_> happyaron: 对了，前几天我知道个事，你知道我找你给推荐路由，你猜妹子最后买了啥
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  14:12
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我之前一直以为她买的贝尔金，然后，前几天才知道，我那天多说了句，一般网件贵点，然后那妹子就去买了网件……
<senso-ji> happyaron: 蓉蓉回国没?
<happyaron> onlylove_: netgear 4300 也不错
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 你应该问，回地球没！
<happyaron> senso-ji: 回了
<happyaron> onlylove_: ...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 问题是我不确定是不是4300，不过同价位应该就是4300
<onlylove_> happyaron: 4300是不是信号不如贝尔金啊
<happyaron> 还好，我自己在用4300刷openwrt
<happyaron> 老妈在用贝尔金
<onlylove_> 那破东西没让我少操心，刚买回第二天就有问题，然后重启解决的
<onlylove_> 我当时还吐槽贝尔金怎么这么烂
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove_> 4300是不是也有v1v2啥的
<happyaron> 嗯呢
 * senso-ji 等明年攒下钱了咱也买个netgear!
<blackshark8>  。
<lainme> 壕也要攒钱买东西？
<senso-ji> 讲真的, 明年买个网件路由器
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  14:20
<onlylove__>  senso-ji: 我不攒钱现在就能买，可惜没用
<onlylove__> lainme: 他说的你也信？
<lainme> onlylove__: 我是在质疑啊
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  14:21
<yunfan> lainme: 话说你什么学校 还有那种课
<lainme> yunfan: 西北工业大学
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你应该问专业吧
<yunfan> lainme: 这个很屌啊 我记得还有个金属3d打印
<yunfan> lainme: 那你什么专业
<lainme> yunfan: 飞行器设计与工程。。。
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你看，这对上了吧
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 别装了，300块的东西，痛快点买吧，我就是买了没用，不然早买了
<yunfan> lainme: 哪种飞行器  飞行器有好多种来着
<yunfan> lainme: 你们有造船的专业不
<lainme> yunfan: 我们学校以固定翼飞机为主
<onlylove__> yunfan: 根据她的课程，我猜是固定翼
<onlylove__> lainme: 不止蓝莓听说过扑翼机否
<yunfan> 恩  扑翼机不错的
<lainme> onlylove__: 小型的是有。还有仿生昆虫什么的
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 等明年吧, 买新不买旧, 现在用不着自己买路由器
<yunfan> 而且我觉得那个应该更是只能无人机了 人在那上面哪里受得了
<yunfan> lainme: 仿生蚂蚁要是能廉价造出来 美军就不用败了
<onlylove> senso-ji: 不好说，听说网件的东西，v2最好，v3开始缩水
<yunfan> 像亚马逊丛林那些行军蚁那样把动物都灭光
<yunfan> 前几天我去上海创客嘉年华 碰到个小姑娘
<yunfan> 长得矮黑 但是研究得很高大上
<yunfan> 是集群智能
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> IBM深蓝还是沃森
<yunfan> 估计能用在这块  那人是上交大的 估计还真就是军事性质的
<senso-ji> onlylove: 都不懂 还没研究过
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是 智能尘埃 的概念
<yunfan> 如果你是科幻迷 应该知道
<yunfan> 刚好又是计算机爱好者 那就更方便理解了
<yunfan> lainme: 你不是在国外么  还是我记错人了 ? cc onlylove
<lainme> yunfan: 本科学校啊
<yunfan> 你们这种专业 能放出去？ 我还以为是部队定向培养呢
<onlylove_> senso-ji:  所以嘛，有些事，趁早，不过我觉得你的话，买微波炉或者大闸蟹比较配你的身份
<onlylove_> yunfan: 民航飞机啊，如果是飞机发动机，我估计就悬了
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉，现在在哪里啪啪啪啊
<lainme> yunfan: 有一些是定向，但多数不是。出国没什么问题，不是敏感方向去美国也可以
<lainme> yunfan: 主要是美国会拒签
<happyaron> nyfair: 您这问题我没法接。。。
<yunfan> lainme: 其实放出去也好 学了回来就是了
<yunfan> lainme: 我看 ycombinator搞了个基金资助那些长期基础性研究 不知道会不会研究此类的
<onlylove_> 我又想开nmap扫服务器了，到底行不行，又得重启？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你今天进进出出已经快到射的地步了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 主要是，我这边服务器总是不正常，我总要重启浪费时间
<yunfan> onlylove_: 所以我让你搞个外面的服务器挂着irc不就行了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我说的不是irc的问题，是我要干活测试的那个鱼唇的服务器
<lainme> yunfan: 不了解
<onlylove_> windows 扫起来用的时间都比别的长……
<yunfan> lainme: 这就是传统教育的问题 有资格的人没兴趣
<yunfan> 有兴趣的人没资格  :[
<yunfan> onlylove_: 挫
<onlylove_> 为毛我说了微波炉，当当就不出声了
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 不会买那么高端的, 用不上
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 主要是彰显你的身份，就像乐视那49W的电视
<UniFreak> 能不能让其他应用也经过 lantern 翻墙? 比如 thunderbird?
<UniFreak> 配置的 gmail 账号连不上
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2293189
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ “中国最小诗人”走红：妈妈很贱，我爱她 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<nyfair> UniFreak: 我昨天跟你说过了，这种东西不安全
<nyfair> 翻墙是一码事，别把自己家底弄没了
<UniFreak> nyfair: 其他东西不会, 而且我对安全性要求也不高
<nyfair> shadowsockets开箱即用，有多大麻烦
<nyfair> UniFreak: 哪怕你用轮子的东西，最多给你宣传点法X功，也不见得比这种东西危险
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不止宣传那个吧
<nyfair> onlylove_: 3亿人退党？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 是啊是啊
<nyfair> UniFreak: p2p的翻墙都敢用，你是有多大的觉悟啊
<onlylove_> 8G内存机器，开俩2G内存的的虚拟机就卡的要死，怎么破……
<lainme> onlylove_: 再加8g
<onlylove_> lainme: 我觉得换个SSD没准好点
<UniFreak> nyfair: 很高很高... http://bbs.comefromchina.com/threads/1050509/
<ubrl> UniFreak: ⇪ 有啥好的翻墙软件推荐不？轮子的东西心太黑啊。。。 | CFC中文网
<UniFreak> ^ 轮子也不安全啊
<UniFreak> 自由门也没有 linux 版的
<nyfair> UniFreak: 但是你选了个更危险的
<onlylove_> 把虚拟机suspend然后再wakeup的时间，比关机重启的时间还长！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 我貌似办了件蠢事
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [新手求助]win10安装ubuntu出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473545 安装ubuntu已经安装3天，出现错误不计其数，前面的都能一一解决，这个错误查了很多资料也问了很多linux交流群依然无法解决， 在此向大神们求助了，不多说，上图 ps：win10的快速开关机已
<^k^>  ─> 经关掉 zz: 疯掉的加菲猫 — 2015-10-28 12:52
<zmllion> 我修改了hosts 文件和添加了google chrome 的源 但是apt-get update后的IP地址还是没变 需要重启网络？
<kandu> zmllion: google 下载用的地址在国内是不屏蔽的
<kandu> zmllion: s/下载用/提供下载服务/   什么都不做就能 update source.list, install chrome
<zmllion> 不行的 404错误
<FranX> 嗯
<FranX> 嗯
<FranX> google 123
<FranX> 'google 123
<onlylove1> 三哥代码美如画，魔数硬编随手抓！
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛求解救
<dicklong> 有人吗
<ubrl> dicklong:点点点.  15:33
<dicklong> 现在去证券公司开户麻烦不？
<dicklong> 一天能办下来不
<dicklong> 就没人了吗
<senso-ji> dicklong: 在线开户吧
<dicklong> senso-ji: 在线怎么开
<senso-ji> dicklong: http://www.yongjinbao.com.cn/
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ 佣金宝-佣金宝官方网站
<dicklong> senso-ji: 用的人多吗
<senso-ji> dicklong: 我没有券商的内部用户量数据
<FranX> 嗯
<dicklong> ok, then
<FranX> 什么券商
<yunfan> senso-ji: ubuntu上有什么看摄像头的软件  ？ 我买了个数码显微镜
<senso-ji> yunfan: mplayer, cheese
<yunfan> senso-ji: mplayer怎么玩
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你这玩具不错
<senso-ji> yunfan: mplayer tv://
<nyfair> onlylove: 你妹，我都可能要去印度出差了，你还来
<senso-ji> nyfair: 牛牛, 带上我!
<yunfan> onlylove_: 260多块而已  看到他淘宝那页面可以观察血细胞  我只是想拿来研究养藻类 应该足够
<onlylove_> nyfair: 啥，你要去印度……
<FranX> http://w3m.sourceforge.net/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: W3M Homepage
<yunfan> onlylove_: 而且我想了下  以后可以写个软件检测vga画面 用来自动化管理
<senso-ji> nyfair: 有个朋友在亚信, 去印度出差一个月每次, 吃喝玩乐很开心的
<nyfair> senso-ji: 给你带碗恒河水
<senso-ji> nyfair: 好呀好呀
<onlylove_> yunfan: 没啥，我记得家里小伙伴的老爸有这么个东西
<yunfan> senso-ji: 果然 mplayer就行 很方便 thanks
<nyfair> mplyaer超级棒啊，和3年前一样好
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这东西不准带出的吧？什么沙子，种子，昆虫啥的，恒河水里有不少藻类
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我在屯溪买过一个光学显微镜 楞是没用起来过 tmd 传统的使用起来太烦了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 找你初中老师要学费，我初中就学会那东西怎么用了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我知道他的原理 就是操作起来麻烦 而且做切片烦  他非要用透射  tmd
<yunfan> 反射不就行了 我这个就是反射
<nyfair> senso-ji: 你确定会很开心？
<nyfair> 扯蛋呢
<onlylove_> nyfair: 反正听不懂他们说啥，就当出国玩
<senso-ji> yunfan: 么么哒
<nyfair> 莫迪老仙，法力无边
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • sudo mv linux宝典(1).rar linux宝典.rar  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473549 sudo mv linux宝典(1).rar linux宝典.rar 这句话有错误么？为什么提示： fish: Unknown command “1” in command substitution called on standard input, 1：未找到命令 mv: 在"linux宝典.rar" 后缺少了要操作的目标
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我要去买藻粉了  不知道为毛 鱼缸里的水观察不出来有什么细菌
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你先研究下细菌大小，别用太大倍数
<senso-ji> yunfan: 解刨看看
<senso-ji> 解剖
<senso-ji> 竟然念pou
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 听说你要解剖细菌？
<senso-ji> onlylove_: é±¼
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 你确定 yunfan 在浴缸里养的是鱼？
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 人鱼的话就别解剖了 留着
<onlylove_> 什么破输入法，鱼缸都能输成浴缸
<gebjgd> senso-ji, 你语文高考及格了么
<senso-ji> gebjgd: 116/150
<gebjgd> senso-ji, 解剖都不知道
<gebjgd> senso-ji, 童地周
<senso-ji> gebjgd: 一直念jie pao......
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 那个切金鱼的？童第周吧？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 不要介意，很多老师都念不对，而且，很多字都被现代改了注音了
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 比方说，坐骑
<yunfan> senso-ji: 怎么可能解剖细菌
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 你问问，有多少人知道骑还有个发音是ji
<onlylove_> yunfan: 人让你切鱼
<yunfan> senso-ji: 说人鱼没有用的都是没看过岛国教育片的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哦，特别说了，人鱼留着
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那没卵用 要切片 麻烦
<yunfan> 还要染色  额
<onlylove_> yunfan: 岛国片和人鱼毛关系？
<gebjgd> onlylove_ 我知道
<yunfan> onlylove_: blowjob
<blackshark8>  /topic
<yunfan> onlylove_: wikipedia也太挫了  我去看藻类 连个尺寸信息都没有
<yunfan> 也难怪 大英百科的人不认为能替代
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • mozilla文件夹在哪里？找了半个小时没有找到15.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473550 mozilla文件夹在哪里？ 找不到了，原来的/usr/lib64也没有了，/usr/lib中也没有， 换了好多东西，用的更不爽了 zz: shanhuaiyu — 2015-10-28 16:59
<yunfan> onlylove_: 完蛋了  小球藻直径 3-8微米  我这个上面看上去估计只是一个点
<onlylove_> yunfan: 多少倍的？假设4微米，放大1000倍就是4mm了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • LINUX个性定制化的可能性分析  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473552 在近期的学习过程中，了解到LINUX的内核的主要功能是为了让电脑硬件设备识别应用程序或人的输入，与应用或人产生交互。 日益庞大的内核对系统性能的影响肯定也是以递增的方式行进
<yunfan> onlylove_: 1000倍了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • LINUX个性定制化的可能性分析  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473556 在近期的学习过程中，了解到LINUX的内核的主要功能是为了让电脑硬件设备识别应用程序或人的输入，与应用或人产生交互。 日益庞大的内核对系统性能的影响肯定也是以递增的方式行进
<onlylove_> yunfan: 4毫米很大了吧？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 就算3毫米，那也不是点了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你要考虑个问题 1000倍不是 1-》1000
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这是面积  1000倍 大改等于长度 30+ 倍而已
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哦，忘了面积了……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 像你那么计算 那是1M倍
<onlylove_> yunfan: 可是可是，面积受直径影响吧？
<yunfan> 我这显微镜他们送了个校准的 上面最小就是 0.03mm的格子
<yunfan> 我看了下 在屏幕上能到1里面
<yunfan> 所以应该能看得到小球藻 但是没办法像光学那种看到里面的结构
<onlylove_> 光学也得有高倍镜头好吧
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我买了个光学的 2000倍的 在家
<onlylove_> 那种5x20的还不如你这1000的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你要不观察苔藓或者青霉？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 为毛度娘百科小球藻的图片那么像零食里面的豌豆
<yunfan> onlylove_: 光学的2000倍的也不过是几百块
<yunfan> onlylove_: 苔藓观察那真要切片了  额
<yunfan> onlylove_: 要不怎么叫小球藻呢
<yunfan> onlylove_: 艹 之前一直没摘下镜头盖 现在看了操作手册 才发现镜头盖应该摘下 现在能看到一只寄生虫
<onlylove_> 寄生虫……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 苔藓只看外形可以不切的，放大镜就好
<yunfan> onlylove_: 鱼缸里的 未必是寄生虫 搞不好就是水生的虫子而已
<onlylove_> 当当什么时候take the blue pill
<happyaron> 当当还没妹子
<happyaron> 你让他怎么活
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45961
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 从饮食中减少糖将能迅速显现健康好处
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我也没妹子啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我没微信，然后妹子为了炫耀自己的成绩，居然发彩信……
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这样的妹子还不赶快收了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 收不了啊……而且这是第二个了，当然，第一个有主了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 就是买路由那个
<onlylove_> happyaron: 家里8G船内存，玩游戏卡，死活不愿意我去给她换64的系统，一是怕kx驱动，二可能是怕家里逼婚
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我最后四处找windows的pae，发现微软不地道
<onlylove_> happyaron: 内核其实是开了pae的，但是家用版限制了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 求助攻
<yunfan> onlylove_: 其实我在想 这个镜头就相当于目镜 要是下面再放个10倍的物镜 不知可有效果
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要算距离的，你看光学镜，目镜和物镜之间有距离的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个端又lag了，但是很神奇的可以接受信息
<onlylove> 就是发不了
<onlylove__> 掉了TAT
 * onlylove_ 下班
<cl> 大家好
<ubrl> cl:点点点.  18:26
<cl> ／quit
<ulot0> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=473555&p=3146927#p3146927
<ubrl> ⇪ t: LINUX个性定制化的可能性分析----- - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 九天星
<gfxmode> onlylove: 好像Windows Server2003的32位才支持PAE，Windows XP不支持PAE
<ulot0> onlylove下班回家了
<ulot0> gfxmode, 在采用支持非执行页面保护功能的处理器的计算机上启用 DEP 时，在运行装有 Service Pack 1 的 Windows Server 2003 和装有 Service Pack 2 的 Windows XP 的计算机上将自动启用 PAE。
<ulot0> gfxmode, 在装有 SP1 的标准版 Windows Server 2003 和装有 SP2 的 Windows XP 上启用 PAE 模式时，物理地址空间将限制在 4 GB。将物理地址空间限制在 4 GB 有助于防止 PAE 模式出现驱动程序兼容性问题。
<ulot0> 只有特定硬件才支持 PAE X86，因此在最初安装该操作系统时不启用此功能。有关哪些硬件支持 PAE X86 的详细信息，可以查看兼容信息查询有关 Windows Server 2003 家族中产品的硬件兼容性信息。有关如何启用 PAE X86 的详细信息，请参阅启用物理地址扩展(PAE)。
<ulot0> gfxmode, 以xp为例，修改页面Boot.ini文件如下：
<ulot0> timeout=30
<ulot0> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<ulot0> [operating systems]
<ulot0> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /PAE
<ulot0> 6.在“文件”菜单上，单击“保存”。
<^k^> ulot0:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 祖宗十八代都姓焦 : 焦小强生了肝病出院时,医生说不能同房,他说:我家就一间房。医生说不能同床,他说:我家就一张床。医生只好明说不能性交,焦小强怒曰:我祖宗十八代都姓焦！
<root2_> hello
<ubrl> root2_:点点点.  20:06
<root2_> hello
<ubrl> root2_:点点点.  20:13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • VMware上 安装Ubantu崩溃了 怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473558 VMware安装Ubantu 出现错误如图 zz: chenhaoma — 2015-10-28 20:03
<happyaron> onlylove 人呢
<UniFreak> 频道里有机器人没?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04.3内核怎么升级？升级有什么风险？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473560 我ubuntu14.04.3，内核版本3.13，我看ubuntu的发行说明，14.04.3的内核最新是3.19.我想升级内核，请问怎么升级？有没有什么风险？谢谢！ zz: cflo-ve — 2015-10-28 21:38
<onlylove> happyaron: 问了下，人买的好像是jr6150
<onlylove> happyaron: 看网上拆机图，貌似是mt7620a的U，然后搭配高通交换芯片，还有个mt7610en
<onlylove> happyaron: flash没看
<Soengun__> 1
<Soengun__> 1
<Soengun__> 擦
<Soengun__> 不行了
<onlylove> f59l1g
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 15.10 makefile 出错了～～～～  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473564 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crt1.o：在函数‘_start’中： /build/buildd/glibc-2.21/csu/../sysdeps/x86_64/start.S:114：对‘main’未定义的引用 collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status <builtin>: recip
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-29
<gfxmode> ulot0：你说的是Server 2003标准版吧，标准版不支持大于4G的内存。Windows Server 2003企业版开启PAE后，可支持大于4G的内存
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助ffmpeg无法更新的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473566 如图所示，无法勾选。 软件源我添加了麒麟和一些PPA 大概最近几个月出现的吧，一直没解决，求达人乱入，谢谢！ zz: huarui008 — 2015-10-29 8:51
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于用sed截取字符串  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473567 我用curl把http://www.77kp.com/vod-detail-id-61898.html的页面代码下载到ht.txt grep -n 'thunder.*=' ht.txt 获得的文本是这样子的 528:<DIV class=dwon_y><a href="/yunbo.html?url=thunder://QUFlZDJrOi8vfGZpbGV8ob5MT0y159OwzOzMw3d3dy5sb2xkeXR0
<^k^>  ─> LmNvbaG/xNDH18WusK7UwdPvMDEucm12YnwzMDY3ODIwNzZ8QzlCQUM5NEQ1MTk4QUJGMUI4NzRDREQ1QTdBRDlGNTN8aD02UFI2Sk5ORjVNWjJPNjRLS …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • apparmor 服务启动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473568 系统：ubuntu-gnome 15.10 启动时 apparmor 服务启动失败，看了下错误信息： # systemctl status apparmor.service -l ● apparmor.service - LSB: AppArmor initialization Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/apparmor) Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since 四
<^k^>  ─> 2015-10-29 16:40:48 CST; 7h left Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8) Process: 574 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/apparmor star …
<onlylove_> tryit: 拜高管
<FranX> 猫宁
<FranX> 到公司了
<FranX> 开始工作了
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥东西
<happyaron> onlylove: 昨晚你跟我说啥
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮早
<tryit> onlylove_, .
<kandu> tryit: 高管早
<onlylove_> happyaron: 说那路由器，你和我都以为是wndr4300,但是实际上是jr6150
<onlylove_> kandu: 能人早
<kandu> onlylove_: 早
<FranX> 大家都在互联网公司吗
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我听说猫猫说自己是云计算，C怎么说自己？
<tryit> kandu, .
<FranX> 云计算啊
<onlylove_> 唉，dd忙人……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu kylin14.04如何访问局域网内的服务器或者另一台电脑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473569 如题，请大神帮忙。不胜感谢 zz: 月落星炫 — 2015-10-29 9:59
<happyaron> kandu: 能人早
<happyaron> onlylove_: jr6150是什么鬼
<happyaron> onlylove_: C也没说自己是什么
<firebroo> hi~
<ubrl> firebroo:点点点.  10:32
<onlylove_> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1040235.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【美国网件JR6150】美国网件（NETGEAR） JR6150 750M AC私有云路由【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我看到这个的时候，内心是崩溃的，早知道这事，直接给买个丢过去好了……
<happyaron> onlylove_: 看图片第一印象是4300的外置天线马甲的样子
<happyaron> 哈哈
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不，4300是ath方案，这个是mtk的，和小米 mini一样的U
<happyaron> onlylove_: o
<happyaron> onlylove_: 那差别好大咧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我在想，网件是不是好好造一部分产品。另一部分糊弄人
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不过mt7620a也不能说坑人吧……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 但是我真想觉得这价格买mt7620a贵了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 最扯的是，现在京东的4300才300块
<happyaron> onlylove_: lol
<onlylove_> happyaron: 可惜关系一般，稍微再好那么一点，我就直接下单送过去了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 额
<happyaron> onlylove_: 给你发彩信的那个妹子呢
<onlylove_> happyaron: 就是她
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不管啦，先下4300在我住的地方测试下信号再说吧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 她这周说要玩桥接
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我估计jr系列就是玩具
<onlylove_> happyaron: 让女人买电子产品就和让男人买化妆品一样不靠谱
<happyaron> onlylove_: 嗯陪她一起折腾呗
<onlylove_> happyaron: 亲，我折腾不起，到时候是她折腾我……而且只能远程折腾
<gfxmode_> onlylove_: 争取早日可以上门服务
<happyaron> onlylove_: 争取上门服务
<happyaron> onlylove_: 或者出来一起折腾
<onlylove_> gfxmode_: 上门的话她家就炸锅了 cc happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove_: 出来也行
<happyaron> onlylove_: 远程你妹啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 就这么点小破事……唉……
<happyaron> onlylove_ onlylove__ 感情不从小事上培养你还想怎么样
<onlylove_> happyaron: 她要是不想呢，昨天闲的蛋疼去听企鹅FM，突然觉得，有些事没必要太在意
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • forum.ubuntu.org.cn访问问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473570 1. 在讨论无线网卡问题时发帖子总是很慢，后来发现帖子已经实际已经发出了，当时还在显示发送中。 2. 两位大神经常引用arkubuntu的帖子，可是这个网站我经常打不开。 3. 还有一个只能偶尔上去的
<^k^>  ─> 问答网站：stackexchange stackoverflow 请问是否可以在系统上想想办法，解决以上问题。 zz: yan …
<kandu> onlylove_: 哎呀，有妹子看上你啦
<onlylove_> happyaron: 现在最大的麻烦就是我不能直接把4300下单送她家去
<onlylove_> kandu: 不是
<onlylove_> kandu: 是半年前的一点小破事，妹子嫌路由器不好，要我推荐
<onlylove_> kandu: 我咨询过蓉蓉之后，推荐了贝尔金和网件，然后……我不说了
<gfxmode_> onlylove_: 路由器家用的话，TP-Link就可以了哦
<kandu> onlylove_: 难不成是她找各种理由来麻烦你了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你撒比
<onlylove_> kandu: 不是……
<lainme> onlylove_: 有兴趣就要把握机会
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你不是当事人，有些事你不清楚，她现在和别人玩的高兴着呢
<onlylove_> gfxmode_: tp也分档次
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你都不找她玩，可不就没机会了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 又没说让你立刻就展开攻势，至少先能一起出来玩啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这种事情不听男同胞的，女同胞蓝莓姐的话总要听啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 工作的事情够我头大了，要不是之前的项目经理提醒，差点被绕进去
<onlylove> happyaron: 办公室政治真TM的烦
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<happyaron> onlylove: 介个别人帮不了你
<kandu> onlylove_: 傻。先成家，再立业。有妹子把家里琐事解决好了，烦心事能少一大堆呢。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我和她之间很多事情理不清的，反正各自有各自的故事
<happyaron> onlylove: 过去的事情就让它过去
<onlylove> kandu: 哦，有妹子我的烦心事会更多的，我现在反而好点
<hceasy> 我家妹子都不管家里琐事。。。
<onlylove> kandu: 看到哭熊说啥了吧……
<hceasy> 为何kk 老拜我 。。
<gfxmode_> onlylove_: 经常约出来吃饭，过段时间看有没有感觉
<gfxmode_> 吃饭、看电影之类的
<onlylove> hceasy: 我的错……你有空找k爸聊天，或者对k用下拜-试试
<happyaron> onlylove: 但是人家不也工作着呢么
<FranX> 怎么了
<FranX> 成了感情交流群了
<hceasy> onlylove:  妹子天猫客服 上个月工资都超我了  现在家里都是我收拾的 她好忙。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 看看
<FranX> 这么缪啊
<FranX> 牛啊
<FranX> 天猫客服收入多少啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 这种不具有可比性啊
<onlylove_> hceasy: 你怎么混的
<hceasy> ^k^: 拜
<hceasy> onlylove_: 天猫客服拿提成的 她做旅游  底薪就3k而已 但是提成高的离谱。。。。
<onlylove___> hceasy: 旅游啊，我懂了，我认识个导游，她收入穷的时候2K，有的时候2W
<hceasy> onlylove_: 九月开始旅游旺季。
<happyaron> onlylove___: 先找个妹子再说
<FranX> 这么高啊
<hceasy> onlylove___:  导游收入不算高  她是后面操作的 拿了客人的利润提成 再拿店铺总分成  所以超级离谱  但是忙的也离谱
<onlylove___> 装build去，NND 数据库又挂了
<FranX> onlylove___: 你是DBA啊
<onlylove___> hceasy: 反正我知道导游收入怎么回事就是了，去米帝玩不，我给你介绍下
<FranX> 这么牛啊
<hceasy> 昨晚一点多催着才睡得  早上八点多又跑去上班了。。 基本全年无休。。 走路上还在微信联系客户。。
<onlylove___> FranX: 你才DBA，你全家都DBA
<wbchn> 。。。
<FranX> 你不是搞数据库吗
<FranX> 干什么全年无休
<hceasy> FranX:  旅游公司 天猫客服。
<onlylove___> hceasy: 总之，干旅游很辛苦的，你多体贴下吧
<hceasy> onlylove___: 所以我说我家妹子不管琐事。。。
<FranX> 是在天猫工作吗
<onlylove___> hceasy: 你再让她管琐事，你还有人性？
<FranX> 那你干什么的
<hceasy> FranX:  网店客服。
<hceasy> FranX:  我前端开发的  拿固定工资。
<FranX> 前端开发啊
<FranX> 偏设计还是开发啊
<onlylove___> 都说开发了你还问设计开发，是不是进水了，设计那是美工和UI的事情
<FranX> 前端稍微都要会点UI啊
<FranX> 那你只做JS啦
<hceasy> FranX:   其实。。设计也会 平面广告什么的都做过  专业就是这个  现在只码字 。 顶多再切个图 。 写js多
<FranX> 教教我怎么切图吧
<hceasy> FranX:  你现在什么工作。
<FranX> 我就是一个developer
<onlylove_> developer好高大上
<FranX> ...
<FranX> 有没有命令行搜索引擎啊
<onlylove_> w3m可以显示图片的
<onlylove_> 不过js什么的就算了
<FranX> 我是说搜索引擎啊
<FranX> 不是浏览器
<FranX> w3m我有的
<FranX> 还有lynx
<FranX> 还有links
<FranX> w3m不支持js
<ynl0zq_> apt-cache search
<onlylove_> 搜索引擎不就是google么……
<onlylove_> 你要搜啥
<FranX> http://elgoog.im/terminal/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google Terminal
<FranX> terminal的google
<onlylove_> 装X不要紧吧？
<FranX> 不是装X
<FranX> 就是为了方便
<FranX> 聊天，email，浏览器，编程，都在terminal里
<lainme> 浏览器就不用了吧。开一个终端一个浏览器
<onlylove___>  我就是说，多装个xorg没多少事，你如果都在terminal里，那应该是emacs用户
<onlylove___> test
<ubrl> onlylove___:点点点.  11:23
<onlylove___> 现在简直想去吊打IT
<onlylove___> 把网络搞成这样，数据库都跟着受拖累
<FranX> xorg?
<FranX> shell的mail吗
<onlylove___> 你到底什么情况啊……你要是有桌面开个图形界面的浏览器不要紧的，键盘切换下就是了
<onlylove___> 你要是没桌面就装个
<lainme> FranX: 开一个screen/tmux再开一个浏览器，tab+alt一下就切换了
<onlylove___> 用tilling的wm，一个工作区就一个程序，到时候切下工作区就好，tilling怎么翻译来着，就记得瓦片了
<onlylove___> lainme: 我觉得dwm什么的更方便，直接切工作区就好
<FranX> 只想在terminal里浏览
<FranX> 不想开浏览器了
<FranX> 我有桌面的
<FranX> 但是我不想用桌面了
<FranX> tmux更好一点是吧
<vickycq-bpi> 对
<onlylove___> tmux貌似确实比screen好点
<vickycq> 多个 pane 比较方便。
<FranX> 不错啊都
<onlylove___> red pill senso-ji来上班了
<FranX> 不是该下班了么
<FranX> 怎么才来上班
<onlylove___> 你知道什么，人一天就上班一分钟就好
<FranX> tilling实在linux中的吧
<FranX> 我OSX
<FranX> 的terminal
<FranX> 我现在用的是iTerm
<FranX> 2
<FranX> 上班一分钟，就打下卡就结束了
<happyaron> javascript一定是用来做屎的
<FranX> xorg是干嘛的
<onlylove___> happyaron: 我该怎么给水果用户解释X11
<FranX> 我安装了X11
<onlylove___> X xorg X11是一个东西
<FranX> 为了装wireshark
<FranX> 其实tcpdump就可以了
<happyaron> onlylove___: 不知道
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何使用crontab命令，设置每2个小时执行一次脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473571 * */2 * * * /home/xxx.csh。 这样行吗？ zz: zuiqiangzhe — 2015-10-29 11:42
<FranX> ...
<FranX> * */2 * * *
<FranX> 就是这样
<FranX> * */2 * * * python run.py
<FranX> crontab有不明白的问我
<FranX> 毕竟我是一名dev
<FranX> 有人知道sasl吗
<FranX> 谁用weechat？
<FranX> 我现在用的是weechat IRC
<cufrancis> sailed by hexchat
<gfxmode_> 啊，我现在把tmux装上，试用下
<FranX> OSX下的irc client
<FranX> textual
<FranX> 30RMB
<FranX> https://www.codeux.com/textual/
<ubrl> FranX: ⇪ Textual: IRC for OS X
<FranX> I'll pay for it
<vickycq> 我用的weechat
<vickycq> 不应该是 0 */2 * * * python run.py 吗
<onlylove_> vickycq: 我觉得你这个应该是对的……如果第一个分钟是*的话，貌似是每个偶数小时的每分钟执行
<onlylove_> 不过这个是论坛帖子……
<FranX> 那是在0点执行
<vickycq> 好像是的
<onlylove_> 第一个是分钟好么
<FranX> 你run脚本的时间不一定是0分执行的
<FranX> 分 时 日 月 周
<FranX> 明白了么
<onlylove_> 如果是*那不就是每分钟一次么
<FranX> 你指定0，就是0分
<FranX> 不是的啊。。。
<vickycq> 但第一个不能是 *，否则就变成了 onlylove 说的那样
<FranX> 你不指定，就是按照你执行的时间间隔两小时啊
<vickycq> 参考 http://serverfault.com/questions/43510/running-cron-every-2-hours
<ubrl> ⇪ f: linux - Running Cron every 2 hours - Server Fault
<FranX> 这么简单的。。。
<FranX> 就是 * */2 * * * 啊
<FranX> 我经常在公司服务器部署脚本的啊
<FranX> 这是最基本的饿了
<onlylove__> FranX: 你自己跑下试试
<onlylove__> FranX: 你是dev不假，我是sa
<onlylove__> FranX: 尽管是3年前的事情
<FranX> ok
<FranX> 真是的0
<FranX> 我刚上了两个脚本。。。要改了。。。
<FranX> 指定0，应该是0分吧
<onlylove__> FranX: 跑下试试才知道，我三年没写过脚本了，对不对也记不住了
<FranX> 我还是自己试下
<FranX> 果然是每分钟执行一次
<FranX> 如果第一个*不设置的话
<onlylove_> FranX: 你的服务器现在可好
<FranX> onlylove_: 已经挂了
<yunfan> fuck off
<yunfan> onlylove_: 想写些init service还真尼玛麻烦  不知道可有py/lua的库来辅助
<onlylove___> yunfan: 啥？我不是太明白，我理解的是启动脚本？那些我都是用shell写的……
<onlylove___> yunfan: 就是sysv样式的
<yunfan> onlylove___: 不能写个 script 他的shellbang是  !#/usr/bin/python嘛
<yunfan> 反正只要能接受命令行 start/stop/restart 以及响应那些unix signal不就行了
<yunfan> onlylove___: 我一个朋友跟我说 项目负责人年薪有800k 额 不知道是否是行业的问题
<onlylove_> yunfan: 好像是可以的，反正第一行写解释器
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不过我没那么做过……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 错觉，肯定是错觉80W，逗呢？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 负责windows 80W我信
<onlylove_> yunfan: 好吧，负责windows 80W少了点
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是个o2o的小项目
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pon终端怎么在ubuntu上联网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473572 我家是华为echolief pon终端 ，不知道怎么弄，求大神！！ zz: yewecz14 — 2015-10-29 12:43
<onlylove_> yunfan: 热门行当可能吧，我对那个不清楚……看赚的多少
<yunfan> onlylove_: o2o是风口啊
<yunfan> 早知道我就该走pm的道路
<yunfan> 不过现在觉悟还不晚
<onlylove___> yunfan: 我倒是觉得看个人啊，我自己觉得做不来pm
<lainme> yunfan: systemd的写起来容易
<senso-ji> lainme: +1
 * onlylove___ 坐看你们鼓吹systemd
<senso-ji> yuning: http://www.id97.com/
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ PVideos-97电影网,高清电影下载,免费电影下载,97资源站,不用下载播放器的电影网站
<onlylove___> 吃颗药都能被呛到，这日子没法过了
<dicklong> onlylove_: nyfair 牛牛有啥路由器推荐，刷openwrt
<onlylove_> dicklong: 我不是牛牛，你找 happyaron 去
<nyfair> dicklong: 我不是牛牛，你找^k^去
<onlylove_> nyfair: 小k神马鬼
<dicklong> nyfair: 牛牛，你说买个树莓派还是路由器，翻墙用哪个好
<wbchn> 牛牛。。。哈哈，好暧昧
<dicklong> onlylove__: 牛牛
<gfxmode> dicklong: 您这个昵称有点高调
<dicklong> happyaron: 牛牛
<gfxmode> w3m http://192.168.5.168:8080/
<dicklong> gfxmode: 那叫dicktiny?
<gfxmode> dicklong好像只有4字节长，建议叫dickUnsignedLongLong
<onlylove__> 什么事都找我，连数学题都TM找我，几个意思！
<onlylove__> 自己用计算器求余不就完事了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2295329
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 泰国变性旅游：2000美元换新生？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<nyfair> http://www.guancha.cn/Education/2015_10_29_339287.shtml
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 美国三年级试卷5+5+5=15被判错，家长们对课标不能忍了
<nyfair> 中国家长纷纷对美国人严谨思维竖起了大拇指
<nyfair> 这种对于规则严格的遵守，是在某大国的落后教育体制下孩子们永远无法感受的，而这样用“差不多”教育孩子的毒菜郭嘉，又怎能培养出领先世界的人才呢？我不禁陷入大波的沉思
<dicklong> nyfair: ”大波”
<onlylove____> 是不是有病啊
<gfxmode> dicklong: 树莓派我这边工作不稳定，建议还是用路由器
<onlylove____> 哪里弄来的脑残文章
<yunfan> lainme: systemd的不是ubuntu那个吧
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你在干嘛？
<ubrl> ulot0, 我不知道我在做什么。  14:15
<ulot0> ubrl, 你今天怎么不说话了？
<ubrl> ulot0, 我的华莱士博士教给我的。  14:16
<vickycq> ubrl, 我感觉你还要学习一个
<ubrl> vickycq, 你曾经不是我要学习？  14:16
<lainme> yunfan: ubuntu最新版也换systemd了
<dicklong> ubrl: 华莱士
<ubrl> dicklong,
<dicklong> ubrl: too young, too naive
<dicklong> gfxmode: 路由器有型号推荐吗
<RANTOPAD> dicklong: rt87u
<RANTOPAD> dicklong: http://www.newegg.cn/Product/S7F-050-01J_320.htm   这个就行.
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ ASUS华硕 RT-AC3200 无线路由器 穿墙王 - 新蛋中国
<FranX> 大家有人 join #freenode-cn 吗
<lainme> nyfair: onlylove_ 一个C系，一个Fortran
<nyfair> win10用户笑看systemd小白鼠
<nyfair> lainme: 这怎么那么像坦克大战，C系F系
<RANTOPAD> nyfair: 还小白鼠? 我systemd都用了两年多了...
<gfxmode> dicklong: 没有特别推荐的路由器 我买的都是家用的；只是提醒您TP-Link的路由器硬件随着版本升高，配置会缩水
<nyfair> 59式要下山了
<ulot0> vickycq, 你在LINUX平台做笔记用什么软件？
<lainme> nyfair: 系别不同不能忍，所以就算错了
<nyfair> RANTOPAD: 大白鼠你好
<RANTOPAD> nyfair: 乖.
<dicklong> RANTOPAD: 2k+ ...
<RANTOPAD> dicklong: 你想买几块的?
<dicklong> RANTOPAD: 5毛的
<RANTOPAD> dicklong: 哦.
<senso-ji> nyfair: 怎么觉得Win10并不比Win7好啊
<dicklong> nyfair: 59式和69式有什么关系吗
<lainme> senso-ji: 比win8好
<senso-ji> lainme: 那是啊
<vickycq> ulot0, 用自己整的一套基于TeX的
<ulot0> vickycq, 你自已写的呀？
<dicklong> RANTOPAD: 开玩笑的，我想要个300左右的
<senso-ji> dicklong: netgear 4300 or 6220
<senso-ji> dicklong: 改个正常点的名字好好说话
<RANTOPAD> dicklong: 300左右可以买6400的官翻, 我的正在运过来
<dicklong> senso-ji: 网磊？
<senso-ji> 网件
<dicklong> senso-ji: 国内叫netcore？
<RANTOPAD> dicklong: netgear
<senso-ji> dicklong: 听到没有 改个正常点的名字好好说话
<yunfan> lainme: 但是这种 挂event 钩子的 管理起来不是太方便吧  好像都没工具
<senso-ji> 就叫 netgear
<vickycq> ulot0, 比较简单
<gfxmode> ulot0: WizNote（为知笔记）有Linux版本，您可以试用
<vickycq> ulot0, 但是基于TeX所以功能很复杂
<senso-ji> longlong: 可以, 乖
<senso-ji> keep.google.com
<RANTOPAD>      * long       长的; 长整型; 多头
<onlylove> happyaron: ping？
<ulot0> gfxmode, 我试试
<RANTOPAD> longlong: 你有多个头儿?
<nyfair> google keep还活着？
<lainme> 活着啊
<nyfair> 我记得最早gmail侧边栏有个记事本，后来就没了
<lainme> 在日历里还有
<senso-ji> 那个叫什么来着?
<senso-ji> google task?
 * senso-ji Google Keep很适合我, 少量记一点点东西还能当todo
<RANTOPAD> senso-ji: 不能写数学公式, 不爽.
<longlong> RANTOPAD: 什么多个头
<RANTOPAD> longlong: 你的名字.
<senso-ji> RANTOPAD: 原来是你
<RANTOPAD> senso-ji: 当然不是我
<cherrot> google calendar 里还有
<nyfair> http://note.baidu.com/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 逋ｻ蠖慕卆蠎ｦ蟶仙捷
<nyfair> 昆斤拷昆斤拷
<vickycq> 屯屯屯
<nyfair> 明天marvell裁员招聘会
<yunfan> nyfair: 叼照
<gfxmode> 有人用MarkDown写笔记。。。
<yunfan> nyfair: keep早晚也得死 还是定义个通用note存储协议 各家都能存储比较好
<nyfair> yunfan: 要不要去抓几个壮丁?
<yunfan> gfxmode: 有什么问题 我博客现在就用md
<gfxmode> vickycq: 变量未初始化
<nyfair> yunfan: 我觉得这种东西屁用没有啊
<gfxmode> yunfan: 是的，没问题。我在想写笔记的工具
<yunfan> nyfair: 好歹有点用
<yunfan> 但是这些人真的很蠢
<yunfan> note非得用文字呈现么 ？
<yunfan> 许多note明明可以呈现成思维导图的
<yunfan> 还有各种图表显示
<yunfan> 也许哥哥我要做个 infograpic-note
<RANTOPAD> 思维导图好丑
<gfxmode> 思维导图，Linux下有FreeMind，我只安装了，没具体用
<tryit> gfxmode, 我一直用rst写笔记……
<FranX> rst
<gfxmode> tryit: 赞。Python的帮助文档Shpinx-doc用的好像也是rst
<ulot0> WIZNOTE是国人写的，想找个外国的。
<ulot0> RST是什么
<tryit> gfxmode, 现在大行其道的openstack是py写的，大量的相关文档都是rst格式
<longlong> senso-ji: 4300 v1好还是v2
<senso-ji> longlong: 不懂
<longlong> senso-ji: netgear 4300 有两个版本 v1 v2
<senso-ji> longlong: 不懂哪个好
<longlong> senso-ji: 这两个版本都有openwrt rom？
<senso-ji> longlong: 不知道
<onlylove__> lainme: 蓉蓉如果在，提醒我下，貌似现在是away
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉，出来接客啦
<lainme> onlylove__: 直接给他留条信息？应该有提醒的吧
<onlylove1> lainme: 到时候再说吧，今天出门没看黄历，头疼死了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 看，风俗店壕的新风俗店
 * yurakucho 准备翘班购物买衣服去
<onlylove1> http://www.mafengwo.cn/poi/6151713.html
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 东京Yurakucho景点介绍, Yurakucho地址-交通-门票 - 蚂蜂窝
<longlong> onlylove_:  京东显示无货的却能下订单，怎么回事
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 能够得到网站具体目录的软件是啥？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473574 以前好像用过一个软件，比如输入www.baidu.com，然后点开始，它就会自动探测此网站下的子目录。 记得那次我用的是kubuntu，但不记得那款软件是不是属于kde的，反正请大家推荐一下
<^k^>  ─> 吧，只要能运行就行。 zz: flwwater — 2015-10-29 15:33
<longlong> yunfan: ping
<longlong> 有人在没
<FranX> 让我的lisa来
<longlong> FranX: 京东，北京有货，我所在地无货，能买吗
<FranX> 不能卖啊
<FranX> 不能买
<wbchn> 买吧，写我的地址
<FranX> 让我的lisa陪你玩
<longlong> wbchn: 。。。
<wbchn> :-D
<FranX> Hello LisaBot
<LisaBot> Hello!
<FranX> who are you
<LisaBot> I'm Lisa >_^!
<FranX> okay
<yunfan> 搞毛？
<onlylove> 真烦，这时候搞毛安全审计
<lainme> 我们隔壁似乎是做实验的，突然就会传来很大的撞击声……毫无心里防备
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove1> 飞机被吹墙上了吧
<longlong> 傻x的京东
<longlong> 我选了半天路由器，然后告诉我北京有货，我大河北无货
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45975
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Mozilla正在整合Firefox开发者工具和Firebug
<onlylove_> 突然不知道说啥好
<RANTOPAD> BinLi: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/d0a1548bjw1ex7k0tvebyj20c89nq1kx.jpg
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 14.04 链接思科VPN（客户端）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473575 安装一些要用到的包 Code: shy@shy-X3Pro:~$ sudo apt-get install vpnc shy@shy-X3Pro:~$ sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc ok ，点击右上角的网络-->VPN链接-->配置VPN-->添加 如下图所示，就出现思科的VPN链
<happyaron> onlylove__: .
<happyaron> lainme: 蓝莓姐我提醒他了
<onlylove__> happyaron: 推荐个能长期稳定带20用户的无线路由
<onlylove__> happyaron: 最少15用户
<longlong> happyaron: 推荐个能外接u盘刷openwrt的路由器
<FranX> .time
<onlylove__> longlong: 你这种需求，一抓一大把
<onlylove__> longlong: 比方粗粮
<happyaron> onlylove__: 额这个没试过家用路由器哪个可以啊
<onlylove__> longlong: 比方极路由
<longlong> onlylove__: 价格便宜的
<longlong> onlylove__: 来几个
<happyaron> onlylove__: 还是给他4300吧
<FranX> .time
<happyaron> longlong: netgear wndr 4300
<longlong> happyaron: 4300河北无货
<FranX> .time
<LisaBot> 2015-10-29 - 16:28:15CST
<longlong> happyaron: 北京有
<happyaron> longlong: 淘宝
<onlylove__> happyaron: 我觉得12用户有点悬啊，想上ap啊……但是对面又是穷孩子，买不起
<onlylove__> happyaron: h3c都贵
<longlong> happyaron: 没在淘宝买过货，淘宝靠谱不，来个链接
<happyaron> onlylove__: 我觉得4300或许有戏，但没测试过不好说
<onlylove__> happyaron: 微波炉呢？
<longlong> happyaron: 小米呢
<lainme> longlong: 官方店应该靠谱
<longlong> 小米mini
<onlylove__> happyaron: 其实我想推荐linksys那个
<longlong> lainme: tmall?
<happyaron> onlylove__: 用过tplink那个六爪的可以，但是硬件NAT挑固件版本
<happyaron> longlong: 我是米黑
<onlylove__> longlong: 小米mini能满足你的要求，但是那路由器有点黑
<lainme> longlong: 天猫也不全是
<longlong> lainme: 哪个是官方店
<longlong> 我没在淘宝上买过东西
<lainme> longlong: 不知道。我只是说通常是这样的
<onlylove__> happyaron: 能干活就行，今天接个电话，20M宽带，直连电脑可以，过路由就挂
<onlylove__> happyaron: 那路由据说是TP的企业级
<onlylove__> happyaron: 六爪是哪个？这个？ http://item.jd.com/802709.html
<LisaBot> [ 【TP-LINKTL-WDR7500】TP-LINK TL-WDR7500 1750M 11AC双频千兆无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 ] - item.jd.com
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-WDR7500】TP-LINK TL-WDR7500 1750M 11AC双频千兆无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 439.00
<happyaron> onlylove__: TP定位就不是企业级，非要上也没办法
<happyaron> yep
<onlylove> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/707465.html
<LisaBot> [ 【TP-LINKTL-WVR450G】TP-LINK TL-WVR450G 450M企业级无线VPN路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 ] - item.jd.com
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-WVR450G】TP-LINK TL-WVR450G 450M企业级无线VPN路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<happyaron> onlylove: TP定位就不是企业级，非要上也没办法
<happyaron> yep
<onlylove> 俩端一起掉，疯了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 是那个
<onlylove> happyaron: 能稳定干活？写字楼周围一堆路由啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 刷对固件版本就可以，不对的没戏
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 还不如直接买个R8k
<onlylove> happyaron: 还要刷？自带不行？
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 那个r8k，这个不是玩笑，15用户长期稳定无线
<happyaron> onlylove: 自带版本硬件NAT驱动有点问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 要刷他们官方的更新
<happyaron> 否则一周死机一次
<onlylove> happyaron: 挠墙……鬼知道那个版本……
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: netgear r8000 是叫这个吧
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 如果还不行我就没办法了. 只能买那个复刻的wrt了.
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 那我直接买linksys的1900ac
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 1900ac是哪个? 6700?
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 我有个ea6400在路上呢.
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 前几天刚发的那个
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 哦, 那我不知道...
<happyaron> r8000也太高端了，贵贵的
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 是啊.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 又不是你花钱.
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 嗯也对
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 他要得是稳定啊.
<happyaron> onlylove: r8k
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 你为了帮人家省点儿钱, 然后不稳定, 人家回来找你多不合适
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 就推荐贵的, 好的. 人家多花点儿钱但是用着舒心
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 赞赞哒
<happyaron> 这一看就是madper把
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 饱含人生哲理是吧?
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 你们太狠了……我推荐过，但是对方嫌贵 cc happyaron
<happyaron> 。。。
<onlylove> r8k我是知道的
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 那就跟我一样买个319的ea6400
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 不过需要自己改装一下散热
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 改散热是什么鬼
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 拖15个无线用户没问题吧？
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 这货的硬件/配置什么的都很好, 就是散热撑不住
<onlylove> happyaron: 往上糊散热片加风扇
<happyaron> 设计得散热不行也是醉了
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 自己弄个散热片导出一根热管, 直接搞定.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 很常见好吧...
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 你看笔记本, 散热不行的有90%
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 包括rmbp
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 和路由器要求不同啊
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 其实差不多.
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 路由器做大一点也不会死
<happyaron> 本本就死了
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 后来高端版本的路由器就自带风扇了.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 路由器做大了, 散热不一定就会好.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 散热空间增加还是不够的, 因为没有空气流通啊
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: “可以”做大
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 所以, 高端的路由器是自带风扇的
<happyaron> 带风扇的家用一律不用啊
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 恩.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 自己diy一个热管就好了啊
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 0噪音.
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: ea6400没记错用的是arm的u.
<onlylove> happyaron: 4300和tp那个6爪，哪个靠谱点
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 而且才319块钱...
<longlong> 选择恐惧症
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 当然4300了.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: tp还得挑固件啊
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 不然很不稳定的.
<happyaron> onlylove: 除了没实测过之外当然4300
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 我在用wndr4300啊
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 他要15人
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 哦...
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 我没测过这么多人
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 我家里也4300
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 15个人啊... 基本上得有25个设备...
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 毕竟, 手机/平板/笔记本, 一个人平均1.5 - 2.0个设备吧得?
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 嗯
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 那我觉得4300也不行.
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: http://item.jd.com/1733603.html
<LisaBot> [ 【领势WRT1900AC】领势（LINKSYS ）WRT1900AC 双频千兆智能无线路由器企业级芯片【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 ] - item.jd.com
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【领势WRT1900AC】领势（LINKSYS ）WRT1900AC 双频千兆智能无线路由器企业级芯片【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: 1900ac
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 这个就是我说的wrt的复刻版本.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 恩.
<onlylove_> 好吧，咱说的是一个
<happyaron> 还是上AP靠谱
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 这就是自带风扇的.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 恩, ac + ap靠谱多了.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 700买一套
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 有什么推荐的，瞧瞧
<longlong> 亚马逊发货快不
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: ac啊?
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: yep
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: 瘦ap
<longlong> 卓越上有4300
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 随便一个就可以啊, 随便都靠谱.
<longlong> 我打算买个
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 举例
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: tp就有
<happyaron> longlong: 北京不慢，河北不知道
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 我找link给你
<onlylove_> happyaron: ac靠谱，但是贵……
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: http://www.newegg.cn/Product/S7F-050-01J_320.htm  这个比刚才那些都靠谱.
<LisaBot> [ ASUS˶ RT-AC3200 · ǽ - µй ] - www.newegg.cn
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ ASUS华硕 RT-AC3200 无线路由器 穿墙王 - 新蛋中国
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 两个5G发射器, 每个带动8个人没问题吧...
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/703855   哈哈哈哈哈哈哈安徽
<LisaBot> [ 移动端:HiWiFi 极路由 ACAP套装 POE供电 双频智能无线路由 775元包邮（需用券）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 ] - faxian.smzdm.com
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ execution expired
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: 价钱啊价钱……
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 集路由搞这个了, 哈哈哈哈哈
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/703855  这个哇
<LisaBot> [ 移动端:HiWiFi 极路由 ACAP套装 POE供电 双频智能无线路由 775元包邮（需用券）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 ] - faxian.smzdm.com
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: r8k都死翘翘，你觉得这个能过？
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: asus的路由器是我用过的最好的.
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: 我觉得我贴钱买asus也不买那个极路由
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 我现在公司里一个人用一个56u, 感觉很爽啊.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 人多的时候这个集路由估计比r8k用起来好一些...
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: o
<happyaron> 流弊唉
<RANTOPAD> onlylove_: http://www.newegg.cn/Product/S7F-050-00L_323.htm  这个呢?
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ 官方翻新: ASUS 华硕 RT-AC87R Wireless-AC2400 Dual-band 千兆路由器 - 新蛋中国
<LisaBot> [ 官方翻新: ASUS 华硕 RT-AC87R Wireless-AC2400 Dual-band 千兆路由器 - 新蛋中国 ] - www.newegg.cn
<tedlz123> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%93%9D%E7%83%AD%E6%B3%95
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 铝热法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<LisaBot> URLError: <urlopen error timed out> (file "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py", line 1184, in do_open)
<tedlz123> 你们用过这个软件么？ https://tor.eff.org
<ubrl> tedlz123: ⇪ Tor Project: Anonymity Online
<happyaron> 没
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/704899/   赞!
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ NITECORE 奈特科尔 2150流明 EC4S LED强光铝合金一体成型烤漆手电筒 （赠2节NL186/2600mAh） 498元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<LisaBot> [ NITECORE 奈特科尔 2150流明 EC4S LED强光铝合金一体成型烤漆手电筒 （赠2节NL186/2600mAh） 498元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 ] - faxian.smzdm.com
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 2150流明
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 疯了.
<tedlz123> 这是一个可以提高网络身份匿名性的软件。
<tedlz123> https://tor.eff.org
<ubrl> tedlz123: ⇪ Tor Project: Anonymity Online
<vickycq> NC 焖烧锅么
<vickycq> 2150流明
<onlylove_> 2150流明，再多点可以那啥了
<cherrot> 割一下
<RANTOPAD> cherrot: 你谁啊?
<longlong> cherrot: 割啥
<cherrot> 发错频道了
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: asus那个56u，jd卖599应该ok吧？
<cherrot> 我猜 RANTOPAD 是madper longlong 是哪个呢。。
<onlylove_> cherrot: whois一下不就完了
<RANTOPAD> cherrot: 猜个蛋老子都写清楚了
<cherrot> RANTOPAD, 哪里写清楚了
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 不ok啊, +100 上 http://www.newegg.cn/Product/A23-050-1X2.htm?&neg_sp=Home-_-A23-050-1X2-_-HotSaleArea
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ ASUS 郦硕 RT-AC66U 802.11ac 双频五按
<RANTOPAD> cherrot: whois啊.
<cherrot> onlylove 先断言 再验证啊
<cherrot> RANTOPAD, 是啊  我先断言了一下 说明我直觉准
<onlylove_> RANTOPAD: 钱啊……
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 应该是瞎了吧。。。
<nyfair> 麻痹，路由器比我手机还贵
<RANTOPAD> cherrot: 女人的直觉
<cherrot> longlong, 是新人啊？
<nyfair> 都是壕
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 或者是熟了
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: http://www.newegg.cn/Product/S7F-050-044_320.htm  这个啊...
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ 官方翻新: ASUS华硕 RT-AC68P无线路由器 - 新蛋中国
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜老司机
<^k^> happyaron: ok nyfair => 拜老司机
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉，快帮我更新qq输入法
<happyaron> nyfair: 管不了，刚把双拼放出来
<nyfair> happyaron: 那对狗男女快出来干活
<happyaron> 然后UI把网站设计残了
<nyfair> happyaron: 什么双拼
<happyaron> 搜狗linux
<happyaron> 发布了带双拼的版本
<nyfair> happyaron: linux关我屁事
 * nyfair 点艹linus大傻逼
<happyaron> nyfair: windows我已经换bing输入法
<nyfair> happyaron: bing有广告，还不如baidu
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: gcc 都6了, 你们连5都没放出来.
<happyaron> nyfair: 没看见广告
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 准备动手做了别急
<longlong> ie这么傻x的浏览器，王八朝银行又强制ie，擦擦擦擦
<nyfair> happyaron: 安装的时候有
<longlong> 买个东西买20分钟了买不了
<longlong> 擦
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: gcc-6又没说破坏abi
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 但是, 你们用的还是4啊
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 没法用啊
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 快出5的啊
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 还没做好chroot给你编译
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: .... 乖, 快.
<happyaron> canonistack前几天把那虚拟机的硬盘给丢了
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: ... ... ...
<nyfair> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1847356-1-1.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 必应输入法又在搞什么鬼？_软件吐槽_软件区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<tryit> RANTOPAD, 潇洒回来了？
<RANTOPAD> tryit: 并不潇洒啊.
<RANTOPAD> tryit: 有本书买不到...
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 新蛋到货时间太慢，急用
<tryit> RANTOPAD, 啥
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 急用啊... 56u信号强, 但是我最多也就是五六个人开会用过...
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 你们15个人, 买个1k左右的, 人均才几十....
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 他们要的是总共花几十
<onlylove> happyaron: 总共有点少，但是别太那啥……
<happyaron> :)
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 买个12口的交换机都不够
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有很重要的，要行为管控
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 买俩千兆8口
<RANTOPAD> onlylove: 几十块钱还要管控?
<happyaron> onlylove: 做梦呢啊？
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 几百块好吗
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 我看行.
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 我什么时候说几十了
<happyaron> onlylove: 要管控的话，那点cpu内存就啥都不用干了
<happyaron> onlylove: 128M内存，你想30个设备每个分多少
<onlylove> happyaron: 我估计那个tp就是那么挂的
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个所谓企业级，才64还是128的内存
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，我推华硕试试吧……
<happyaron> onlylove: 两年前的主流企业级AP，也就能带40个client，然后还是由AC来处理复杂事务的
<onlylove> happyaron:  我知道啊，但是对方不懂啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果买个家用ap如何，300左右的
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 319ä¹°ea6400
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 如果等不及, 就买4300.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 目前来看, 300左右家用, 就这两个好.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 4K 扇区硬盘 fdisk 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473577 IMG_20151029_170352.jpg IMG_20151029_170400.jpg 加了 -b 4096，容量就不对了，因为扇区数没变。fdisk 到底要不要额外参数？ 以前没玩过 4K 扇区硬盘啊，虚拟机又不能虚拟 4K 盘。 zz: 建客 — 2015-10-29 17:14
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 可以加钱的，我估计500+是对方能承受的底线，所以问你56u
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 我推荐ea6400.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 毕竟配置高, 固件好.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 原生固件好.
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 等不及，jd不卖
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 哦. 国内都不卖的.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 56u那就买呗, 买了不会亏的一款.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 但是, 家用, 没必要啊
<RANTOPAD> onlylove: wndr4300足够了.
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 企业用，写字楼
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 人家要15人+管控
<onlylove> RANTOPAD: 家用我当然知道4300
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 应该还得>20Mbps的NAT性能
<onlylove1> happyaron: 保证12人正常上网就好
<happyaron> onlylove1: 20+个设备咯
<onlylove1> happyaron: 不过我觉得电信也不怎么地道
<happyaron> onlylove1: 哪有辣么容易
<onlylove1> happyaron: 就12个PC吧，偶尔加几个手机，所以我估计应该不超过20吧……
<onlylove1> happyaron: 反正管控先丢一边，先保证正常上网
<onlylove__> 我这什么时候招惹的祖宗，真TM愁
<happyaron> onlylove1: 要不4300试试，不行再接个AP？
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 12人也没这么容易啊.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 接ap就行?
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 没可能吧.
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 以前咱们office 用的r6300, 就是那个电磁炉
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 12个人早就死了.
<onlylove1> 真的假的……
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 企业用还tm舍不得花钱, 真是醉了
<lainme> 为何叫电磁炉？
<RANTOPAD> lainme: 等我给你找图
<onlylove1> lainme: 自己去看下就知道了
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 需求不一样吧
<lainme> RANTOPAD: onlylove1 好吧，看到了
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 咱们同事们那是咋个用法，人家可是好好公民
<onlylove1> RANTOPAD: 初创小公司好么
<RANTOPAD> lainme: 昂.  :-)
<onlylove1> lainme: 像不像
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 不一定吧... 我们也都是刷刷微波看看知乎下下镜像而已啊.
<onlylove1> RANTOPAD: 你一个下载就够了
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 设备多啊
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 这倒是.
<lainme> onlylove1: 是
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 不是带宽抢占的问题.
<onlylove1> happyaron: 要不56u+ap？
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 是大家就掉线啊, 连不上去啊之类的.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: +ap有用吗?我没试过．　你问问阿戎
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 掉线问题用AP解决
<onlylove1> RANTOPAD: 是啊，今天就被抱怨这个
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 那个占的是AP的内存
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 哦... 那就行.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 那就4300 + ap就行了.
<RANTOPAD> onlylove1: 足够了.
<onlylove1> happyaron: 要不让他买俩ap算了
<onlylove1> happyaron: 我觉得tp那路由挺冤的
<onlylove1> happyaron: 64M内存伺候那么多用户
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 4300的NAT是硬件的么
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 不是... 我记得不是... 我查查去
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 不是.
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 那NAT性能才是瓶颈了
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 恩...
<happyaron> 千兆交换机接几个AP应该不是事
<onlylove1> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1203680.html
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-AP302C-PoE】TP-LINK TL-AP302C-PoE 300M无线吸顶式AP 企业商用大功率AP无线接入点【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove1> happyaron: 能用否
<happyaron> onlylove1: 没见大规模商用过这货
<happyaron> 以及PoE供电你要有专门的PoE交换机
<onlylove1> happyaron: 拜托，这不是大规模好么
<onlylove1> 哦，对，把poe交换机忘了……
<happyaron> onlylove1: 那你不如直接买这套方案的
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: 哦, 有hardware nat, 但是openwrt里面开不了.
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 额
<happyaron> RANTOPAD: 原厂固件能么
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该能把，我记得你说过4300是硬件nat
<onlylove> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1203687.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-AP301C】TP-LINK TL-AP301C 300M无线吸顶式AP 企业商用大功率AP无线接入点【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个是额外供电的，但是吸顶的话……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我主要考虑吸顶方便……
<happyaron> onlylove: 吸顶效果好
<onlylove> happyaron: 供电啊……
<RANTOPAD> happyaron: http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=908018
<ubrl> RANTOPAD: ⇪ DD-WRT Forum :: View topic - Can dd-wrt enable the Hardware NAT on TP-LINK WDR4300?
<RANTOPAD> 等等..
<RANTOPAD> wdr4300
<RANTOPAD> 还是tm tplink的?
<RANTOPAD> 骗我?!
<onlylove_> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1783308.html 可信否？
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【腾达i9 带机15人300M吸顶AP】腾达（Tenda）i9 带机15人300M吸顶AP企业商用大功率AP无线接入点【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 249.00
<onlylove_> happyaron: 老实说，我觉得悬，不过嘛，不是还有路由帮忙嘛
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你自己都说了
<onlylove_> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1658268.html 这牌子我没听说过
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【ToMAXWAP300】ToMAX WAP300 300M吸顶式无线AP酒店WIFI覆盖（带机量30台/自带POE供电模块)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 289.00
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你就先买一个4300，不行再买一个，一边做路由一边做AP
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我都快疯啦，那货电话打我手机不知道为啥有杂音，我耳朵都快被折腾坏了……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我一度怀疑我手机坏了，但是就和他打电话有问题
<happyaron> onlylove_: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: tp那个ap没说是胖的还是瘦的
<chenfengyuan> happyaron: 在啊
<chenfengyuan> 竟然还有人
<onlylove> 这边没人，都是神
<chenfengyuan> 哈哈哈
<chenfengyuan> 大家好，
<ubrl> chenfengyuan:点点点.  17:43
<chenfengyuan> 我是mac粉，微软粉
<happyaron> chenfengyuan: hey
<happyaron> chenfengyuan: 好久不见啊
<ynl0zq> irc下怎么私聊
<chenfengyuan> 我也忘了
<chenfengyuan> 我是perl黑
<chenfengyuan> python粉
<chenfengyuan> lisp黑
<chenfengyuan> happyaron: hi
<happyaron> chenfengyuan: 和你原来完全不一样啊
<happyaron> 原来不是perl粉么
<chenfengyuan> 没错，我变了
<chenfengyuan> 我现在是ide粉
<chenfengyuan> vim/emacs黑
<onlylove> 居然敢黑lisp
<chenfengyuan> 来战
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个tp的我看了眼，支持fat ap
<chenfengyuan> 很多人我都不记得谁是谁了
<happyaron> on
<happyaron> onlylove: o
<chenfengyuan> 真是没人气
<chenfengyuan> happyaron: 我现在都混qq群
<chenfengyuan> 人气足，扯淡爽
<gfxmode> chenfengyuan: 私聊是/msg nickname
<tryit>  /whois chenfengyuan
<tryit> whois chenfengyuan
<FranX> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/346771/369589
<tryit> ...
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 译言网 | 【XKCD】用Python，飞一般的感觉
<chenfengyuan> 真是都不认识了
<chenfengyuan> 不用告诉我
<chenfengyuan> 我根本不在乎 啊哈哈
<onlylove__> chenfengyuan: qq群，那能混？
<chenfengyuan> ....
<chenfengyuan> 北京的呀
<chenfengyuan> 沙城暴大不大
<chenfengyuan> irc不能发图片
<chenfengyuan> 不能发红包
<chenfengyuan> 过时了
<onlylove1> 啥，有人要发红包？谁？
<happyaron> chenfengyuan: 你微信多少
<onlylove> happyaron: 突然想问，直接加ap行不行，他现在有个路由
<happyaron> onlylove: 把那路由当AP
<onlylove> happyaron: 关掉dhcp，当无线交换机？
<onlylove> dell的渣渣服务器又死了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 最新方法firefox使用ppapi flash插件，完美！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473579 2015-10-29 17-47-47屏幕截图.png 2015-10-29 17-47-10屏幕截图.png 2015-10-29 17-46-37屏幕截图.png 如上图，新立得搜索pepperflashplugin-nonfree，标记以便安装，应用。 然后搜索browser-plugin-freshplaye
<happyaron> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，逗比数据库又挂了！
<happyaron> onlylove: 恭喜你
<onlylove_> 我早就说过，那东西靠不住，我自己来
<onlylove_> 结果连续两周内存100%
<FranX> 什么数据库？
<FranX> mysql吗
 * ynl0zq 
 * ynl0zq hello
<onlylove_> oracle
<happyaron> 茅厕上面帖子里那东东真的可以用了唉
<onlylove_> happyaron: 那个，pepper flash？
<happyaron> 貌似
<happyaron> onlylove_: en
<happyaron> onlylove_: freshplayer ppapi plugin wrapper
<onlylove_> happyaron: ff不是npapi的么
<onlylove_> 不过pepper flash可以用有段时间了
<onlylove_> 但是我觉得那货不稳
<happyaron> onlylove_: 可以认为是个ppapi<->npapi的翻译
<FranX> oracle有个认证
<FranX> 我同学考了满分
<onlylove_> 能帮我解决服务器卡么
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • vlc故障  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473581 vlc昨天还好用，今天打开mkv文件时闪一下就退出了。看了之前也有报错的， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461626 ，但有所不同的是：我如果先进入vlc界面后，一打开mkv文件就退出。 换成smplayer能正常播放。 命令行
<^k^>  ─> 输入vlc，并打开mkv文件报错为： Code: vlc VLC media player 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (revision 2 …
<FranX> 现在不联系了
<FranX> 魔兽世界的oracle就是他维护的
<onlylove_> 就知道这样的人很值钱
<FranX> 之前在九成
<FranX> 后来去支付宝了
<onlylove_> 问题是，他们的server不是windows啊
<FranX> 但是改mysql了
<onlylove_> 他可以继续去用oracle的地方
<onlylove_> 我真TM服了这破烂serverLe
<FranX> oracle那个认证的考试费用是亿万
<FranX> 一万
<onlylove_> 超值
<onlylove_> 你拿了那个，可以一个月拿回来
<FranX> 几天就回来了
<FranX> 呵呵
<onlylove_> 问题是，几天人不给发工资
<FranX> 呵呵，是啊
<onlylove_> 所以还是一个月
<FranX> 你去考那个证书了么
<FranX> 我不是DBA
<tryit> FranX, 工作几年了？
<onlylove_> 火大……刚上DB看了下，才用了一半内存，肯定是这破软件又有毛病
<onlylove_> 下班
<FranX> 使用mac的时候一定要带上耳机
<FranX> .time
<LisaBot> 2015-10-29 - 18:46:54CST
<wtm_iphone> lisalisa
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu14.04 lts安装软件总是失败，详细信息贴内，谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473582 installArchives() failed: 12% 25% 38% 51% 64% 77% 90% 100% ... 12% 25% 38% 51% 64% 77% 90% 100% ... 12% 25% 38% 51% 64% 77% 90% 100% ... dpkg: error processing package libpcre3:amd64 (--configure): package is in a
<^k^>  ─> very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting configuration Error in function: dpkg: error p …
<dicklong> happyaron: netgear 3700 v4比4300如何
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • KDE plasma5窗口切换时闪的厉害  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473583 被切换的窗口闪的厉害,有时会假死一会.这是怎么回事啊 zz: kingecg — 2015-10-29 19:50
<elfcheng> kde plasma5切换窗口时怎么闪的那么厉害
<elfcheng> kde plasma5切换窗口时怎么闪的那么厉害.谁知道怎么办啊
<onlylove> happyaron: tp说自己那路由，自带的无线支持50个客户……
<jackess> 大家晚上好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-research/2013/08/breaking-down-the-china-chopper-web-shell-part-i.html
<ubrl> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ Breaking Down the China Chopper Web Shell - Part I « Threat Research | FireEye Inc
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • qemu安装错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473584 错误 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main libboost-thread1.55.0 amd64 1.55.0+dfsg-1ubuntu3 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] 错误 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main libboost-thread1.55.0 amd64 1.55.0+dfsg-1ubuntu3 404 Not Found [IP: 112.124.140.210
<^k^>  ─> 80] 错误 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic-updates/main librados2 amd64 0.80.9-0ubuntu0.14.10.2 404 Not Fou …
<happyaron> onlylove: 你愿意信的话也是好的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我信了就有鬼了，这边有个12个用户一直掉线的
<onlylove> happyaron: 人说了，路由先不买，先买ap
<onlylove> happyaron: 要是加个AP能解决问题，最好不过
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家自有想法的话，就随他先折腾咯
<onlylove> happyaron: 他说反正新路由也要加ap，就直接买ap好了，而且我刚看了，他那路由带ac
<onlylove> happyaron: 能带5个ap
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 我估计一个不够的话，再买个，2个ap，把路由的ap关了，2个ap，覆盖和接入都照顾到了
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过他租的那地方，没天花板？我觉得不太现实，但是原话是没天花板
<onlylove> 到点睡觉
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-30
<longlong> happyaron: 牛牛netgear 3700 v4怎么样呀
<longlong> 是不是和4300v1差不多
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  09:57
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45983
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 多达1.8万中国Android应用会窃取短信
<onlylove__> 偷短信什么鬼
<gfxmode> onlylove__: 可能是会监视短信内容。验证码之类的。。。
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 验证码有有效期限的
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 他没说这短信是实时偷还是定时偷
<gfxmode> onlylove__: 嗯，不知道是怎么偷
<onlylove> 所以，我们找个有这功能的应用研究下？
<onlylove> 算了，我还是研究下自己手机怎么装aosp吧
<gfxmode> 赞，Android Open Source Project
<gfxmode> 其实我看成SOAP了。。。
<onlylove> 你要捡肥皂？
<gfxmode> SOAP（原为Simple Object Access Protocol的首字母缩写，即简单对象访问协议）是交换数据的一种协议规范，使用在计算机网络Web服务（web service）中，交换带结构信息
<onlylove> 那天专门看了下，源码30G，编译完60G
<onlylove___> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/1029/170140_u4R1_260004.jpg
<onlylove___> 目测我拿不到这工作
<onlylove__> yunfan: http://www.oschina.net/news/67546/android-rumored-to-absorb-chrome-os-sometime-in-2017
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 谷歌将放弃 Chrome 操作系统 2017 年推单一 OS - 开源中国社区
<kandu> onlylove__: 早
<onlylove__> kandu: 能人早
<kandu> onlylove__: 那工资好像少点了两个0
<onlylove__> kandu: 10W一个月你就去？
<onlylove__> kandu: 那可是全栈啊
<kandu> onlylove__: 不去，累死的。
<kandu> onlylove__: 况且我技能树也点歪了。完全不是web开发类的
<onlylove__> kandu: 洗点
<kandu> onlylove__: web开发太苦逼了，开发10年就像做了10年广播体操，没个长进的
<onlylove__> kandu: 所以他们在捣鼓Html5
<onlylove__> kandu: 你这话应该讲给哭熊听
<onlylove__> kandu: 让他别做前端了
<kandu> onlylove__: 我的意思是，单就web的那点知识深度，做不出这种东西 https://www.byvoid.com/en/project/continuation  http://zhanghongbo.me/js-demo/
<ubrl> kandu: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<kandu> onlylove__: 但就 web 的那些深度，也做不出 react.js.react.js 的原作者也是搞 Ocaml 的
<onlylove__> kandu: 其实最大的问题是，总要有人去做
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于备份问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473586 我想备份 一下我 、/home/abcd 文件夹 然后输入命令 sudo cp /home/abcd /home/wow-orig 提示 cp mitting directorg ,/home/abdc, 请问一下正确的备份方法应该是什么 然后备份后如何提起出来使用 zz: yl4211671 — 2015-10-30 10:12
<kandu> onlylove__: 嗯，最近我也无奈要写些 web 相关的东西了
<yunfan> onlylove: so ?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是有个chromebook嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后呢 ？
<onlylove__> yunfan: 没然后，就是告诉你，google准备扔掉它了，就像关掉reader一样
 * onlylove__ 买的4300到货
<onlylove__> 好大的盒子
<lainme> onlylove: 有些应用发手机验证码后它自己就会读取然后自动填写
<onlylove_> lainme: 那样就要实时偷取了，毕竟有的就一分钟有效期
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：登录界面输入正确密码仍然无法登录。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473588 系统debian8 桌面：默认的gnome 系统已经安装好了，正常使用了好几天。 但是今天手賤，安装了几个软件，然后将当前用户添加了vbox组等操作。当时觉得应该都是正常的操作
<^k^>  ─> 。 突然出现的现象是： 插入U盘提示输入sudo用户的密码，只有输入密码才能挂载。 重启 …
<onlylove_> 弄个数据库三天两头和我过不去，算作甚
<yunfan> onlylove_: 他只是扔掉chromeos 我的chromebook并不会爆炸啊
<yunfan> yurakucho: 如果你要匿名  最好弄个别的认证
<gfxmode> onlylove_: MySQL还是MSSQL？
<happyaron> 刚看见别人公司全员加薪50%的右键
<happyaron> 邮件
<happyaron> 受刺激了
<gfxmode> 加薪好暴力
<happyaron> 唉
<yurakucho> yunfan: 没事 只是避免log
<onlylove____> gfxmode: oracle
<happyaron> 我司能加5%就很赞了
<yurakucho> happyaron: sohu? 这么虎?
<happyaron> yurakucho: 不是sohu
 * yurakucho 2.5% 路过
<yurakucho> happyaron: imagination?
<happyaron> yurakucho: 不是
<gfxmode> onlylove____: Oracle的比较难维护。。。
<happyaron> yurakucho: 国内公司，规模和我司差不多
<yurakucho> happyaron: 外企的分公司?
<happyaron> yurakucho: 纯国内的
<yurakucho> happyaron: 那我就放心了
<happyaron> yurakucho: 原来薪资水平比我司低一点
<happyaron> yurakucho: 当当其实可以去数字公司
<yurakucho> happyaron: 不去
<gfxmode> yurakucho: 2.5%，一年加1000的话，月薪4W???
<yurakucho> happyaron: 他们不要我
<yurakucho> gfxmode: 只加了两三百块钱
<happyaron> yurakucho: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 当当做事太正直，老周觉得他会被人欺负
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以不要他
<yurakucho> happyaron: 你是别人的几百倍收入, 刺激毛...
<onlylove> yurakucho: 比例
<happyaron> yurakucho: 扯淡咯
<happyaron> yurakucho: 先让我的收入赶上你再说
<yurakucho> happyaron: 和你同学比啊
<yurakucho> happyaron: 近期你是赶不上了
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你一月挣100，然后下月涨到200了，给人说加薪100%
<happyaron> yurakucho: 看来李老板是又涨薪了？
<yurakucho> happyaron: no no no 你要降薪了
<happyaron> yurakucho: 真的假的。。。
<happyaron> yurakucho: 吓屎俺了
<yurakucho> happyaron: 递纸巾
<onlylove> happyaron: 那什么，节哀顺变
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 要不你打当当一顿？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不敢打，还指望跟他发财呢
<yurakucho> happyaron: 我得跟着你发财...
<happyaron> yurakucho: 别瞎扯。。。
<kandu> yurakucho, happyaron: 壕们好
<happyaron> kandu: 能人好
<onlylove> happyaron: yurakucho的意思是，你降薪了，降的那部分加给他了
<yurakucho> onlylove: 做梦都想这样
<happyaron> 可不要降薪。。。
<happyaron> 不过国内是要降薪裁员不少的吧
<yurakucho> onlylove: 钱不说, 蓉蓉能带着我环游世界我就很开心了
<yurakucho> 要是能的话
<happyaron> yurakucho: 要带也是带妹纸啊
<happyaron> xD
<yurakucho> 只有羡慕的份
<kandu> yurakucho: 快去剁了，然后就能被带了
<yurakucho> kandu: 不如改造他
<happyaron> 感觉要聊不下去了
<onlylove> happyaron: 昨晚上买的4300，今天发现好大的盒子，好久没拿过这么大盒子了
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: TP那个六爪更大
<onlylove> happyaron: 你说这个我突然想起，tp那个841n还是啥，盒子就挺大的
<happyaron> onlylove: 可是机器不大
<happyaron> 吃饭去了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我先拿着玩几天，试下覆盖，听 MangHuo说，他那个4300信号不咋样
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu15.10运行迅雷路由器固件(xware),在浏览器中使用远程下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473589 10年开始用ubuntu，去年转战了fedora，不过rpm的依赖关系各种蛋疼，很多软件还没有rpm，软件仓库也没有ubuntu丰富。 而且从fedora 22开始弃用yum改成dnf(话说怎么
<onlylove_> 不知为啥吃不下饭……
<jackness> 大家下午好啊！
<jackness> 都在忙什么呢？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu15.10运行迅雷路由器固件(xware),在浏览器中使用远程下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473589 10年开始用ubuntu，去年转战了fedora，不过rpm的依赖关系各种蛋疼，很多软件还没有rpm，软件仓库也没有ubuntu丰富。 而且从fedora 22开始弃用yum改成dnf(话说怎么
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/93656/
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 不要强迫用户在购买前先注册 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45988
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 百度声称修复旗下手机应用的WormHole漏洞
<jackness> on
<jackness> onlylove_, 好久不见
<jackness> 今天怎么没人说话啊
<jackness> 额。。。。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 15.10中VPNC不好用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473590 升级到Ubuntu 15.10，发现VPNC不好用了。 能成功连上vpn服务器，但是浏览器无法翻墙，chrome和firefox都不能翻墙了。 之前15.04以前的版本都能用vpnc翻墙的。 杯催的是，vpnc已经14年12月份已经停止更新了。。
<^k^>  ─> 。 另外，居然没有15.10的板块。。。 zz: skyking — 2015-10-30 14:10
 * yurakucho 工钱还没发
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为什么要把系统更新到Ubuntu 15.10？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473591 美国时间2015年10月22日，Ubuntu 桌面 http://cn.ubuntu.com/desktop 15.10 Wily Werewolf官方正式版本发布下载。 对于众多期待Ubuntu系统能够焕然一新，让人眼前一亮的用户来说，这次依然使用了Unit
<nyfair> 莫迪老仙，法力无边
<onlylove__> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45989
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Steam上线人民币结算
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛要去印度多久啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 从来不上steam买游戏，让壕送
<happyaron> onlylove1: 4300 信号肯定没有TP六爪强
<onlylove__> happyaron: 已经买了，而且你说了，那东西要刷，怪麻烦的
<happyaron> onlylove__: 嗯，用了反馈如何
<onlylove__> happyaron: 毛啊，我就是开机在房子周围看下信号如何，其他的都不得而知，不过倒是可以考虑让它拨号3G
<onlylove__> happyaron: 我现在蹭别人的宽带，不过有个3G
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  15:03
<happyaron> onlylove__: 看用户自己反馈如何
<happyaron> onlylove__: 不是要带很多人么在线么
<onlylove> happyaron: 啊？那个啊，昨晚不是和你说他光要ap了么
<happyaron> onlylove: 以为你说的就这个呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 4300自己备用的
 * yurakucho Cherry G80-3000 黑色茶轴 转卖的话多少钱合适?
<onlylove> 砍一半再打八折
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu，物联网时代的先行者  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473592 Ubuntu 是一款免费开源操作系统，可在个人电脑、智能手机、平板电脑、服务器和云上使用。 作为世界上第三大的操作系统，Ubuntu致力于同一操作系统平台可在多个不同屏幕尺寸的设备上运行，已
<^k^>  ─> 经被广泛运用到云技术 http://cn.ubuntu.com/cloud 以及个人计算机领域。而随着Snappy Ubuntu Core …
<happyaron> onlylove: onlylove 哦哦
<happyaron> yurakucho: 你看出多少
<happyaron> yurakucho: 我想收一个呢
<yurakucho> happyaron: 你看
<happyaron> yurakucho: 额这个还是你给价吧
<yurakucho> happyaron: 无箱说
<happyaron> yurakucho: 只要键盘和线就好
<happyaron> 自用
<yurakucho> happyaron: 你说嘛, 你给得多我还往下压, 怕问你要贵了
<yurakucho> happyaron: 快三年了都
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  15:10
<yurakucho> happyaron: 001479d33c60
<yurakucho> happyaron: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pz0qm44iuuzantx/AACNMDYfqwLFWYEeYo-SyfEPa?dl=0
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ Dropbox - G80-3000
<Niac> 做web的转行做什么好啊
<Niac> 总感觉做web开发范围太广 而深度不够
<happyaron> Niac: 做微信公众号去吧
<Niac> happyaron: 那是写程序吗？
<happyaron> Niac: 你觉得不是么？
<happyaron> Niac: 做后台什么的
<pami> 问问你们都是用什么客户端？
<gfxmode> irssi
<October21> pami: 有命令查看别人的客户端……:)
<October21> 不过被用户改了就查不到了……
<gfxmode> October21: 请问是什么命令，whois好像查不到
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我在当当之前买了netgear，怎么办啊，当当会不会有意见啊
<October21> gfxmode: [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from gfxmode: irssi v0.8.17 - running on Linux x86_64
<happyaron> onlylove_: 他为啥要有意见。。。
<October21> gfxmode: /ctcp gfxmode version
<gfxmode> October21: 啊哈，好神奇，我试试ctcp您
<October21> 当我查你的信息时，你会收到消息，所以不要随意打扰别人哈
<onlylove_> happyaron: 之前一直管他叫壕，现在我在壕之前买了壕要攒钱买的东西
<happyaron> onlylove_: lol
<October21> gfxmode: 另外这个信息，用户是可以修改，改成他想让别人看到的
<gfxmode> October21: NICE, get it
<October21> g
<October21> gfxmode: :)
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 我可能明年买6220
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 也是300块 不过是ac
<onlylove1> yurakucho: jr?
<onlylove1> yurakucho: jr给我感觉比较坑啊
<yurakucho> onlylove1: http://item.jd.com/1559009.html
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ 【美国网件R6220】美国网件（NETGEAR） R6220 1200M 双频千兆无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 你4300买了?
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 好吧，果然符合你身份，不过……8k不是更好么
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 上午刚签收
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 都是299 啥身份不身份的
 * yurakucho 工钱还没发
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 可惜linksys太贵，不然那个复刻的wrt还是不错的
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 我记得你没妹子也没结婚，那么你的钱都哪里去了？
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 存着
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 存着也不至于300拿不出
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 因为租房用不着自己买路由器
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 我又不折腾
<October21> onlylove1: 这你都记得……
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 那你明年买的意思是，你买房了？
<onlylove1> October21: 我记得啥？
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 准备明年买个老破小
<onlylove1> happyaron: 当当要买房了
<October21> onlylove1: 他还单身啦
<happyaron> onlylove1: 房壕
<onlylove1> October21: 这边默认属性是单身，非单身的就那么几个
<October21> onlylove1: 嗯嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 我发现昨天忘了买网线……
<onlylove> happyaron: 那货买了ap以后没线用
<happyaron> onlylove: 到路边买两根吧
 * yurakucho 工钱还没发
<onlylove1> happyaron: 不知道多长，而且……没天花板，吸顶的怎么搞……
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  15:45
<onlylove1> 每次上来要ping下k……真要命
<onlylove1> 每次都是那么几个无聊的外包公司给我打电话
<yunfan> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=522935950031   onlylove1  这款貌似不错
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 【美国亚马逊直邮包税】Asus/华硕 T100HA 4G内存/64GB Win10平板-淘宝网
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你为何对平板如此执着
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 显得脸小
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不是 他这个续航叼啊 又有键盘
<yunfan> 价格也还核实
<yunfan> 我想买个给我爸爸用
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 这个 nick 高级
<yurakucho> MangHuo: =,=
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 你们工钱发了么
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 你查了告诉我
<onlylove1> yunfan: 老实说，性能渣
<happyaron> MangHuo yurakucho 我刚收到短信
<yurakucho> happyaron: 赞美有通知的壕
<MangHuo> happyaron: 短信？ 什么短信
<MangHuo> happyaron: 10s 之前还没发啊
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 自然是你的卡片xxxx入账工资xxxxxxx
<happyaron> 收到血汗钱的
<gfxmode> 月底按时发工汁都的好公司
<MangHuo> onlylove1: xxxxxxx 这 tm 是工资？ 这是 happyaron 的零花钱
<gfxmode> 我们厂要拖到下月中旬
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 帮我看看少了几位，后面没有小数点的
<onlylove1> happyaron: 求零花钱
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove1> happyaron: 顺便问，没有天花板的话，吸顶的ap怎么放
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 一般人，能买的起银行的私人银行业务短信通知么
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 不清楚啊，我的好像就是银行推的
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 你办卡的时候说明是工资卡，招行给开服务吧？
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 工行的
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 工行好像没
<ulot0> 一个电源插座，一根网线，吸顶的放在顶上就可以了
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 明显 happyaron 有
<ulot0> AP多的话最好用AC来管理，要不然累死
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove_> ulot0: 都说了没天花板了，你往楼板上戳洞，是要过物业的
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 难得你在，问你个信用卡的事
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 讲
<lainme> onlylove_: 试用好了求感想。看你们在讨论路由，我也考虑要不要折腾一番
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 前几天我买了个东西，挺闹心的，申请退款了，但是貌似退款是在账单日之后，我这个该怎么还？实在不行我让它自动还算了
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 那还得还
<wbchn> 还是要还的
<onlylove_> lainme: 试用啥QAQ，我都快被那东西逼疯了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 那退回来的算啥
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 有的银行可能会给你算还款，但是我可以确认民生银行必须还
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 可以在抵消你这个月的消费
<ulot0> 哪能放就放哪，吸顶式在放的时候朝下方最好，但也不是绝对的，你向上也行，因为他发射信号的在底部，不一定非要放天花板上，也不一定要打洞，横梁上就可以。
<MangHuo> onlylove1: onlylove_ 你这还没完没了掉线呢啊
<lainme> onlylove_: 不是又换了一个么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我在这一天，掉线就要持续下去
<onlylove_> lainme: 不是这样的，是有个朋友的写字楼里面电脑太多，原来的路由撑不住
<onlylove_> lainme: 至于那个妹子的事情，路由反正我已经买好了……
<happyaron> lainme: 4300一般家里够用了
<lainme> onlylove_: 好吧
<onlylove_> lainme: 所以我们讨论的是，一个路由能带几个机器，以及，需要几个ap
<happyaron> lainme: 但没啥特点，也说不上爽歪歪
<onlylove_> happyaron: 用linksys那个会爽歪歪么？
<wbchn> 家用的还是商用的？要考虑带机量？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 到最后不是还要看你的总带宽么
<happyaron> onlylove_: 和路由器也是有关系的
<ulot0> 一般性的路由15个用户左右，稍好一点的可以到25个，超过25个之后就要加AP，手机也算一个终端。
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  16:18
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方说网通送的渣渣猫，三天一掉线，五天一死机？
<wbchn> 网件 4300 刷openwrt后，带机量会不会增加？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不至于啦
<onlylove> ulot0: 事实是，一般的路由也撑不住15个，tp已经证明了
 * yurakucho 还了信用卡 又月光 =,=
<onlylove__> happyaron: 反正……反正我现在用的就是网通的无线猫，我不说什么了
<onlylove__> wbchn: 应该不会吧，毕竟硬件就那样
<wbchn> onlylove__: 系统不一样了，性能会提升吧？
<onlylove__> wbchn: 你是多看不起网件
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 鼠标滚动浏览网页，cpu占用立即飙升到100%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473593 使用firefox浏览pconline.com.cn（太平洋电脑网）时，打开具体网页后，如果滚动浏览文章，cpu占用会立即飙升到100%，然后各种卡，使用键盘翻页浏览时好很多。其他网站还没有发
<^k^>  ─> 现，已经使用adblock了，不知道有没有解决方案 zz: sunfish — 2015-10-30 16:18
<ulot0> onlylove__, 一般家用的肯定撑不住的。。。如果这15个中有线和无线都有的话。。。在12个后就可以抢线路了。
<onlylove__> ulot0: 还真不是家用的，人tp说了，这是企业路由，内置ac的，虽然就能拖5个ap
<onlylove__> lainme: 你要想折腾路由的话，选个常用点的，然后 git 把openwrt的源码clone下，再编译下就好了
<onlylove__> lainme: 如果懒，人有编译好的现成的包
<onlylove__> lainme: 还有石像鬼潘多拉
<lainme> onlylove__: 恩。我回去了再折腾。现在还不到会住哪
<onlylove__> lainme: 不过，我真不觉得有啥好折腾的，除非原版固件实在看不下去
<ulot0> 国内少有路由内置AC管理器的。我所知道的国内路由内置AC的只有一家，性格不好。叫深信服。。。。你试试用飞塔吧，有款防火墙带路由功能还带AC功能。
<onlylove1> test
<MangHuo> ulot0: 深信服 AC 啊，赞
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  16:28
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 问题是，那货是墙，还带着路由功能
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 我宁可买h3c
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 深信服多赞啊
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 曾经试用过一下
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 天融信表示不服
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 也用过
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 顺便吐槽下你厂的东西
<wbchn> onlylove__: 一般怎么折腾openwrt，chao_calmer也编译过，怎么多折腾折腾？
<MangHuo> wbchn: 自己写包啊
<onlylove1> wbchn: 比方说，某个路由器不能用openwrt，你给搞能用了
<wbchn> MangHuo: 写什么样的包呢？
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我厂有 AC 么
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 没有
<MangHuo> wbchn: 离线下载 xxx 脚本
<wbchn> onlylove1: 移植啊？
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 不应该是驱动什么的么
<onlylove1> wbchn: 你还有更好的玩法？那就添加应用吧？
<wbchn> MangHuo: 离线下载用aria2 觉得够了，bt/pt也有应用，xxx脚本是啥？
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 虽然不做sa好多年，但是还是觉得你厂当年的广告把自己吹的太高大上
<yunfan> onlylove1: 反正给他开开word 看看电影而已
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不过我自己也心动这续航  就是不知道改成ubuntu续航到多少 不然可以当做开发机用用
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 怎么了
<ulot0> 深信服太贵，客服要培训。。。有个人当我老板喊价一万八，在我面前叫二万三，他再好我也不敢买啊。
<MangHuo> ulot0: 那么便宜呢？
<yunfan> onlylove1: 联想那个 yogo也不错
<yunfan> tmd 这些不错的统统需要代购
<yunfan> 好产品都不卖进来
<onlylove> MangHuo: 入门货
<ulot0> 那是AC的价格，还没算上AP呢，很贵了好吧。
<onlylove> ulot0: cisco表示不服
<MangHuo> yunfan: yogo 是啥
<yurakucho> yoga?
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  16:40
<onlylove_> yurakucho: yoga国内买的到啊
<MangHuo> onlylove: 那就可能是另一个？
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 我去年还在地铁上见过
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 但是联想……确实只记得yoga了
<yurakucho> yoga都是先在国外发布
<lainme> x1c?
<yurakucho> yunfan: 今明在国内发布
<yurakucho> yunfan: 错了, 是11月9号
<yurakucho> yunfan: http://www.jb51.net/softjc/394567.html
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ 联想yoga4 pro什么时候出来? 11月9日联想Yoga新品发布会_笔记本_硬件教程_脚本之家
<yurakucho> lainme: x1c 性能不行, T460简直赞, 推荐
<onlylove_> 这破硬盘行不行……开虚拟机半天了
<lainme> yurakucho: 已经买了
<yurakucho> lainme: 赞美, 多大内存的?
<lainme> yurakucho: 我是说x1c，8G
<yurakucho> lainme: 晓得, 太赞了!!! 8G的性能可以, 就是太贵
<lainme> yurakucho: 校园优惠。价格不错
<yurakucho> lainme: 羡慕!
<onlylove> lainme: 我受不了 yurakucho了，三天两头嫌这个贵那个贵，他都要买房了，这些人租房都租不起
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 1, 我没买 2, 买了房的人被房贷压得看什么都贵
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 买个小房子算个P, x1C该贵还是贵
<yurakucho> happyaron: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/353593/
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional 2 静电容键盘 19444日元（约￥1160）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<ulot0> onlylove, 论坛有有偿业务，你能做。
 * yurakucho afk
<happyaron> yurakucho: 烧不起
<happyaron> yurakucho: 而且这货要烧不应该一步到位type-s么。。。
<yunfan> yurakucho: 联想国内都不出性价比高的款式
<yunfan> yurakucho: 而且我想要10寸的  感觉小巧的舒服  我根本不需要大本本 我是写脚本的狗
<yunfan> MangHuo: 那个空气抽水的设备最小的要5万刀 一天能抽一吨水出来
<onlylove1> ulot0: 不做
<onlylove1> yunfan: 写脚本啊，你需要一个超级长的屏，竖起来
<gfxmode> onlylove1: 您75个字符不换行的么？
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不需要 我玩tty都能开工
<yunfan> onlylove1: 所以我公司代码注释都英文的
<yunfan> 不用依赖中文
<ulot0> DELL的有个外星人系列，三屏的，牛B
<gfxmode> yunfan: 赞 您公司真牛
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 竖起来啊……和75字符啥关系
<ulot0> yunfan, 你真牛
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 难道你就写75行么
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你的阅读理解大概只有75分左右 因为不会联系上下文
<onlylove1> ulot0: 英文注释多正常 cc gfxmode
<yunfan> cc ulot0
<gfxmode> onlylove1: 啊，我理解成宽度了
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 老实说，75分真的给你高分了
<yunfan> 以前我回公司的时候 曾经半夜12点 拿手机用 terminalid上公司服务器写代码
<yunfan> 应付老板一个紧急需求  额
<gfxmode> onlylove1: 在上班，闲时匆忙会扫一下IRC，我注意力不是很集中。见谅
<ulot0> onlylove1, 我英文不好，所以就特别仰慕那些英文好的
<yunfan> ulot0: 我英文也不好  :D
<yunfan> 所以注释里到处都是chinglish
<onlylove1> yunfan: 别闹，你写python的，你那么多空格真的不要紧？哦，你那python风格貌似不用空格
<yunfan> onlylove1: 狗屁 最近公司让我写了两个php的项目  额
<ulot0> yunfan, 你英文不好看不懂注释，搞个P呀
<yunfan> 两个框架都会了  tmd
<yunfan> ulot0: 注释怎么可能看不懂 都我自己写的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 以后找工作更方便了
<onlylove1> yunfan: php满大街都要
<onlylove1> yunfan: 人说了，php是最好的语言没有之一虽然我不服
<yunfan> onlylove1: 呵呵  狗屎一样的 不过有个好处 react这样的框架出来后 php要干的事少多了
<yunfan> 所以以后可以混着用
<gfxmode> 昨天中央人民广播电台“千里共良宵”，请来了*王自如*，把一个好好的催眠节目硬是整成了娱乐节目
<yunfan> 不过能换还是尽量换掉 php各种意外 tmd
<gfxmode> PHP的开发环境我好像不是很会配置，我无法装在一个Eclipse里。我现在装了三个Eclipse：Eclipse_PHP、Eclipse_CPP、Eclipse_Java
 * yurakucho 开心!
<yunfan> 要个毛环境 文档先想好
<nyfair> gfxmode: 你开心就好
<yunfan> 我都是vim写的
<yurakucho> happyaron: http://post.smzdm.com/p/255056/
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ IKBC G87 Cherry红轴 机械键盘初体验_开箱晒物_什么值得买 pp: ¥499
<ulot0> VIM字符隔那么大，好难看，怎么调？
<happyaron> 嗯这个看见了
<nyfair> yurakucho: 你丫又换风俗店了？
<ulot0> bye
<gfxmode> yunfan: 请问您，自动补全、运行时调试是如何解决的？
<yunfan> http://ark.intel.com/products/85474/Intel-Atom-x5-Z8500-Processor-2M-Cache-up-to-2_24-GHz   这个处理器不知道跟 z3735这种大路货比提升了多少   cc onlylove1 yurakucho
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Intel® Atom™ x5-Z8500 Processor (2M Cache, up to 2.24 GHz) Specifications
<yunfan> gfxmode: 我用不到自动补全和运行时调试
<yurakucho> nyfair: 怎么就风俗店了!
<gfxmode> yunfan: 赞 您是高手
<happyaron> yurakucho: 话说什么轴好
<yurakucho> happyaron: 我钟意茶轴
<happyaron> yurakucho: 红轴是个什么鬼，感觉很多人在用
<yurakucho> MangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/353593/
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional 2 静电容键盘 19444日元（约￥1160）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<yurakucho> happyaron: binli, huntxu 都是红的
<happyaron> 体验过黑轴茶轴和青轴
<onlylove> happyaron: 红轴啊，3494啊
<huntxu> yurakucho: 發言人你要肉翻了麽
<yunfan> gfxmode: 我没这习惯  你有这个习惯而已  谈不上高与低 写代码花费的时间本来就不是主要的份额
<yurakucho> huntxu: 咩, 昨天只是去买衣服的时候路过
<yunfan> 设计才他妈是 tnnd
<happyaron> onlylove: 3494是啥意思
<huntxu> 紅軸就是介乎黑青之間的東西啊
<onlylove> happyaron: cherry 原厂的
<happyaron> huntxu: 和茶轴相比是什么赶脚
<happyaron> onlylove: 没明白，cherry其他轴不是原厂？
<onlylove> happyaron: 是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 原厂键盘
<huntxu> happyaron: 當然比茶軸高貴了
<gfxmode> yunfan: 收到。设计比较重要，写代码/调试只是实现的过程了
<onlylove> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/336830.html?jd_pop=d65ddb71-dc7f-4e2d-a48c-7935d83c8741&abt=0
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【樱桃G80-3494LYCUS-2】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3494LYCUS-2 机械键盘（黑色红轴3494）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<happyaron> huntxu: 手感是啥区别。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 沒段落感，一按就下去了
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，茶轴3000不是原厂么
<happyaron> huntxu: o
<huntxu> happyaron: 壓力和茶軸差不多
<happyaron> o
<onlylove> happyaron: 是，但是3494特指红
<happyaron> onlylove: 为啥呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也不知道为啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 3000系列有各种轴，但是3494只有红
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> huntxu: 所谓高贵又是什么梗
<huntxu> happyaron: 我看上的，難道還不高貴麽
<happyaron> 汗
<yurakucho> 3000没有红, 红是单列出来的3494
<yurakucho> happyaron: huntxu ^
<yurakucho> 红最贵
<yurakucho> 但是我觉得有点累, 因为没有段落感, 每下都要到底才安心
<yurakucho> 红的^
<happyaron> o
 * palomino|keepwor 轻抚 happyaron 
<yurakucho> 的xx
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 一不小心就按到底了好么，还需要每次特意按？ cc happyaron
<palomino|working> 最喜欢青轴,因为对同事的干扰最大
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 我觉得红轴是那样, 可能是我不习惯
 * onlylove_ 吊打 palomino|working 因为他喜欢干扰同事
<palomino|working> 噼里啪啦一顿敲键盘,显得工作特别卖力呢 onlylove_
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求推荐键盘按键显示软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473596 请求各位大神推荐一款键盘按键显示软件： 曾经看过一个emacs的演示视频，在桌面上实时显示了敲击的键位。可否推荐一款这样的软件，谢谢！ zz: yangdawei.hit — 2015-10-30 17:27
<yunfan> gfxmode: 反正我的时间主要花在跟产品沟通细节 + 设计上
<yunfan> 基本上也就几个拼写错误  只要细心问题不大
<onlylove1> 高大上的 yunfan 别的程序都是各种找bug的
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 请问不用apt-get怎么安装ｄｏｓｂｏｘ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473597 我需要装个dosbox0.65或者0.63，但是直接sudo apt-get install dosbox得到的是0.74 我从sourceforge下载到0.65源码，在代码根目录执行./configure后，执行make，弹出一大堆报错．． make all-recurs
<^k^>  ─> ive make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/usual/entertainment/game/tools/dosbox-0.65' Making all in src make[2]: 正在进入 …
<yunfan> onlylove1: 什么找bug?
<yurakucho> 唉...
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我写50行代码可能会想一天  这样怎么可能有逻辑错误的 只可能是写的时候拼错这种
<gfxmode> yunfan: 您可能是产品经理或项目经理的Level吧？
<yunfan> gfxmode: 不是  搞基码农而已
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你写多没用啊 到头来还要别人给你擦屁股  我们公司走的几个phper 那代码就好多问题
<onlylove1> yunfan: 多写主要是人赶着啊，明天上线啊
<gfxmode> onlylove1: 也有可能是人员流通性太大，大部分新人写的代码质量都比较差
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 人员流通性多正常的事情
<yunfan> gfxmode: 对的 流动性大  而且无规范  从这点来看  如果是这种情况 还不如用java 虽然代码沉重 但是强制性规范比较好
<yunfan> 像我们的php代码  每个程序员都会带自己的风格和库进来 额
<yunfan> 最后就变成个大杂烩了
<gfxmode> C++好像也是这样，一个string的分割、替换，都要自己写功能函数。。。
<nyfair> 11不是有现成的了？
<gfxmode> C11是么？我不是很懂。std::string里没有哦，只能用string.find_first_of()来处理。。。
<onlylove1> 现在有多少用c++11的
<onlylove1> 虽然我不会c++
<onlylove1> 下班
<yunfan> 不会有什么
<nyfair> 其实我什么语言都不会，只要会吹就好
<nyfair> 你看我github的代码，都是非常原始的玩意
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2297821
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 新世界大门：长寿腐女惊现岛国 104岁依旧喜爱BL - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<gfxmode> nyfair: 啊哈，我去看过您的GitHub，赞
<nyfair> gfxmode: 但是虽然我搞实践工程不怎么样，理论还是很扎实的，游戏破解脱壳汉化都能折腾
<gfxmode> nyfair: 我刚看了下GitHub，我Follow着您 :-)
<RivDo> 问下 我的Ubuntu能改成kali么？
<RivDo> 自己加了Kali源后出了挺多问题
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Thinkpad T450无法安装ubuntu 14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473599 今天用u盘安装ubuntu 14.04，结果提示kernel panic syncing：Attempted to kill init！exitcode=0x00000600，这是什么原因？ 无标题.png zz: shift_2011 — 2015-10-30 19:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • [提问]新手该不该把系统覆盖装Linux？还是用虚拟机练习  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473600 我离线使用电脑的频率高，听说Linux要联网才能装软件？不能像Windows那样，下载软件包再装吗？ zz: 爱笑的猪 — 2015-10-30 19:31
<locodir-user> Can ubuntu run perfectly in Samsung note pro12.2
<locodir-user> Will the entity keys (menu,main desk, back) out of operating or still perfectly run
<locodir-user> 三星的notepro装上之后实体键还能用么
<locodir-user> 求大神解答
<RivDo> 😂都是问问题的
<locodir-user> 酱紫
<RivDo> 貌似大触不在啊
<locodir-user> 好忧伤
<locodir-user> 话说平板装Ubuntu到底有多不成熟
<locodir-user> 除了应用比较少之外，有没有什么致命性的缺点之类的
<RivDo> 😶我也是新人 电脑下的都还玩不来的那种
<October21> locodir-user: 平板装linux有什么好处呢？
<RivDo> 逼格高？
<October21> 想使用linux的话，ssh登录即可
<locodir-user> 感觉Android的太受不了，就好比放大了手机，好多地方怪怪的
<October21> RivDo: 别人知道ubuntu吗？
<October21> 装个毛线……
<locodir-user> 还有就是那些软件默默下载乱七八糟东西什么的
<October21> 这些东西太复杂，你搞定它的时间远远大于你真正使用的时间
<October21> root不能满足你的话就自己定制系统吧
<locodir-user> 没那本事。。
<October21> 安装ubuntu在平板上也不容易啊
<October21> 有个项目，好像叫 xserver-sdl，在sourceforg上
<locodir-user> 如果不玩游戏什么的话，感觉装个Ubuntu还是不错的吧
<October21> 可以体验下，自带xfce，还有gimp
<October21> 用默认的就像自己买衣服，装ubunut就像自己做衣服，没保障，何来好的体验
<October21> 用比不上自带android还不稳定的东西，你还有更好的体验？
<locodir-user> 哪像我们这种比较作，想穿舒服点，有么不会做衣服的怎么办。。。
<October21> 等高人吧
<October21> locodir-user: 我没有歧视你的意思，只是觉得不太现实
<locodir-user> ubuntu还算稳定吧
<locodir-user> 这样啊，现实太残酷啊
<October21> 平板就是拿来娱乐的
<October21> locodir-user: 我指的是移植到android平板上的不稳定
<locodir-user> 哦哦，这样
<October21> 我个人觉得ubuntu不随意践踏的话，还是挺不错的
<locodir-user> 什么叫不随意践踏啊
<October21> locodir-user: 自带的有官方支持，民间的那有保障
<October21> locodir-user: 不瞎折腾呗
<locodir-user> 好吧
<RivDo> 不作死感觉用着我就不舒服
<RivDo> linux有没有 像ghost这样的应用？
<alvin_rxg> RivDo: dd
<alvin_rxg> ...
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 囗囗囗 Messenger Beta版发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473601 https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-messenger-beta-chat-over-tor-easily What is it? 囗囗囗 Messenger is a cross-platform chat program that aims to be secure by default and sends all of its traffic over 囗囗囗. It supports a wide variety of transport net
<^k^>  ─> works, including Jabber (XMPP), IRC, Google Talk, Facebook Chat, Twitter, Yahoo, and others; enables Off-the-Record ( …
<alvin_rxg> RivDo: dd 如果会用的话
<yunfan> October21: ubuntu包袱太多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 光光
<gebjgd> October21, debian stable才是正道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近怎么样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不咋的，天天玩游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不顾正业
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 数字达到多少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, > 50?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没法顾正业。程序员我这又不是科班出身的，跟人竞争挺难的。
<alvin_rxg> 什么数字
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 发了多少了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 差不多200
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 电话 + vor ort 的面试20+
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛逼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有啥用，别人一看我的简历有兴趣，一聊我才发现他们要科班出身的。什么 software engineering 之类的，我都没学过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这两天装了 msys2，可以用 pacman...
<gebjgd> msys2是什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows 上的 gnu port，装了一些之前常用的软件，vim 什么的都可以用，python, perl 都有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最近反正就是一直用 visual studio + QT 写代码，不知道有没有用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么要用visual studio?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cmake + qt
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: qt creator 太难看了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不需要用qt creator
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么编辑器都行  但是用cmake管理
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: cmake + qt 还是等我摆脱了 qt designer 吧。。。这两天刚算熟悉，可以直接用代码写界面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 界面必然用qt designer
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这些和你用visual studio没有关系  直接cmake
<alvin_rxg> -.-  qt designer 可以用 ctags 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, qt designer弄UI文件  为的是让做设计的人好更改
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如加特别的stylesheet
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是想用漂亮的界面。之前的 msys 不是很好，现在msys2还不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那 ui 文件怎么加入到 ctags 里边呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么叫漂亮的界面？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是跟windows10 统一的界面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和那个没关系  QT会自己用os本地的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是。。。qt写出来的代码没问题。而是他们设计的 qt creator 太难看。而且之前我的 msys2 没装。所以用的 visual studio
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, qt creator没觉得难看啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真……难看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的品味变差了 win10就好看？
<lainme> win10还可以啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: qt assistant 就比 creator 好看 :-/
<gebjgd> lainme, 丑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我向来都是用qt5的creator
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那能把 qt creator 左边的黑色配色改一下么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哪里有黑色配色啊？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把 creator 改成 assistant 的配色就好…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里这2个的配色一样的
<gfxmode> tmux真是好用，我感觉工作效率都提高了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/czuMj creator 配色这样的
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦 我从来不用creator
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kdevelop路过
<daf3707> hello
<ubrl> daf3707:点点点.  21:03
<alvin_rxg> assistant 就好很多  http://uploadpie.com/XqcPL
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows 没有 kdeveloper
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 折腾好了 msys2，虚拟机都不用了
<gfxmode> 3、4年前我试用过kdevelop，那个时候好像不是很稳定；现在我也用QtCreator
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 请问怎么改 qt creator 左边的黑色？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你要用debian stable的
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 现在也是一样
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: 左边的配色？抱欠，我刚上IRC，不知道上下文。
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 我想把 qt creator 左边和上边的渐变色去掉。有方法没？
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 嗯嗯，坚守ArchLinux野鸡发行版不动摇
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: 我不知道。。。
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 野鸡发行版必须不稳定
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: Environment -> Gneral -> UserInterface.Theme，好像可以改Creator的主题
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 没用。俩主题都不喜欢
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: 应该有自定义主题的方法，自定义一个应该可以更改。。。
<alvin_rxg> 主题文件我看过，找不到对应左边的配置..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都改成黑色就好了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再把窗帘拉上？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, val改成0
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这就是qt的stylesheet  找到源码重新编译就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, qstylesheet渐变
<alvin_rxg> 闲啊……编译
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就把val=0就都黑了
<alvin_rxg> >_> 不……
<lainme> 我装的野鸡发行版坚持3年了
<gebjgd> lainme, 还没超过我当时的5年
<gebjgd> lainme, 你继续坚持
<happyaron> lainme: 指哪个版本啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • libxp安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473603 我在15.10下，用apt安装libxp不成功，说找不到package 何故？我的系统是64位的。 zz: futurehome — 2015-10-30 21:33
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • libxp安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473605 我在15.10下，用apt安装libxp不成功，说找不到package 何故？我的系统是64位的。 zz: futurehome — 2015-10-30 21:33
<lainme> happyaron: [gfxmode] gebjgd: 嗯嗯，坚守ArchLinux野鸡发行版不动摇
<happyaron> lainme: ...
<kandu> linux-kernel-headers 哪个版本开始允许 SO_REUSEPORT 了?
<UniFreak> 为什么下载下来的主题和预期的不一样? https://github.com/rohithmadhavan/Romix
<ubrl> ⇪ t: rohithmadhavan/Romix · GitHub
<UniFreak> 自己下载的看上去一点不一样
<CyrusYzGTt> debian8 能用kali 的源么，用了有什么问题
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 可以用，不过得自己解决冲突
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 那怎么解决，从fedora转移到debian
<CyrusYzGTt> 不熟悉
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 那就换个别的 https://github.com/LionSec/katoolin
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LionSec/katoolin · GitHub
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 谢谢，我看看
<alvin_rxg> =.= 其实我不懂 kali，两秒钟 google 来的
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 你要我重装debian8.2 ??
<ulot0> 在DEBIAN中的驱动解决不了，我应该怎么备份UBUNTU下的驱动，然后在DEBIAN中装上去？
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥重装？那个软件可以帮你搞定的呀。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..你说 <alvin_rxg> =.= 其实我不懂 kali，两秒钟 google 来的
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 就有可能重装，，
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: 一般不行。如果是驱动官方提供的软件包的话，可以使用。其他的编译的或者从源里安装的就不行。
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 呃，装一个程序怎么会要重装系统。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. kali 是 基于debian ,但是 类似 ubuntu,, 肯能会用到 unstable 源。。
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 是。所以要么自己解决依赖冲突。要么通过别的软件装kali的工具
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..哎
<ulot0> alvin_rxg, 我们在安装软件之后，不是都有软件包保存在电脑中的吗？驱动安装之后，有没有驱动包保存在电脑中？如果有，备份下来再DEBIAN中安装上去就可以对吧？因为DEBIAN和UBUNTU使用的包都是一样的。
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: 软件包格式一样，不代表这个软件包到了别的系统上后它依赖的别的软件包没问题。。。
<ulot0> alvin_rxg, 好的，谢谢你
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: 所以要分开来说，如果软件包是驱动商提供的，或许可以在debian上用。如果软件是ubuntu官方源里的，或许不可以在debian上用
<ulot0> alvin_rxg,
<ulot0> 我在安装完UBUNTU的系统的时候驱动就安装完成了
<ulot0> 所以，应该不是源里的。而是系统自带的。
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: 那应该是ubuntu官方源的，很大可能没法在debian上用。
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: 系统自带的就是ubuntu官方的
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: 不怕麻烦的话，可以试试将ubuntu的软件包装到debian上
<ulot0> alvin_rxg, LINUX内核不就是驱动硬件的吗，估计是内核自带的。
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: 不一定
<ulot0> alvin_rxg, 我不知道在UBUNTU下的驱动包存在哪里。
<alvin_rxg> ulot0: dpkg -l  搜索一下，然后去官方下载
<onlylove> happyaron: 为啥我觉得4300默认设置和网通送的无线猫差不多的覆盖
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，不，4300稍微好点
<onlylove> ulot0: 你要知道，debian是不包含商业驱动的
<ulot0> onlylove, 我装过DEBIAN，发现无线网卡驱动不了就重装了，不知道显卡有没有装上去，没细看。。。
<onlylove> ulot0: 显卡？默认带开源驱动
<ulot0> onlylove, 我不太懂，反正在UBUNTU下除了改变显卡的驱动就装好了。在DEBIAN下，无线网卡是驱动不了的。而且也不知道怎么解决。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 没明白。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的路由器买回来都小折腾一下才用
<onlylove> happyaron: 咋折腾？我比较懒
<happyaron> onlylove: 我用着一坨坨的闭源驱动
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是双上联啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正这个以后不一定是我用，所以打算用网件自己的固件
<happyaron> 还有ipv6
<onlylove> happyaron: 你这……
<happyaron> onlylove: netgear自己那个固件也是基于openwrt的
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我觉得bsd的话可能更好点，我一直觉得bsd的网络子系统比linux好
<happyaron> onlylove: 家用环境没所谓
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，家用是无所谓，不过那个访客网络挺好的，至少我这么想的
<happyaron> 我忘记搞访客了，回头看看有没有方便的办法
<happyaron> 主要是也没什么人来我这里当访客
<onlylove> happyaron: 新建个essid呗……
<happyaron> 不全是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你都直接把网络密码给出去吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没什么人来我这里
<happyaron> 新建essid，然后还要配置网络隔离
<onlylove> 反正你至少要新建个essid
<onlylove> 新搞个vlan
<onlylove> 明天要去看看那个ap怎么办
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: fat ap的repeater效果咋样
<happyaron> 就没用过repeater
<gfxmode> 我换成fbterm了，刚刚fcitx-fbterm假死重启了，重启后正常
<happyaron> 什么系统
<gfxmode> happyaron: ArchLinux 内核4.2.5
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1+deb8u5 (2015-10-09) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gfxmode> 以前我很不喜欢用fbterm的，现在装了tmux，感觉和fbterm结合，工作得很好。
<gfxmode> 正在适应
<onlylove> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3590947
<onlylove> happyaron: 大概就这么个格局，圆圈是路由位置，网线口也在那
<onlylove> happyaron: 墙都是玻璃隔断
<happyaron> onlylove: 我看看
<happyaron> 介个布局没啥戏吧
<onlylove> 没啥戏啥意思……
<happyaron> onlylove: cover不能
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个要馈缆吧，但效果不好
<onlylove> 实际上信号都还不错……但是容量不够
<onlylove> 这个是最大问题
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 我突然想起个事情，tp那ap，没馈线吧……
<happyaron> 很正常啦
<ulot0> 查看内存多大带宽用命令怎么查？
<onlylove> 内存多大带宽……
<ulot0> 想加条内存条，忘了内存多大带宽了
<ulot0> 是的。
<onlylove> cat /proc/meminfo?
<onlylove> 加内存和内存带宽有毛线关系
<onlylove> 直接拆开机器看看另一个内存是啥不就知道了
<ulot0> 不是这个。。。。怎么没关系呢，我忘了现在笔记本支持的是1333还是1600的了。
<happyaron> lshw
<onlylove> dmidecode？
<onlylove> 忘了，反正dmi开头的
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实真的没必要，拆开看看就好
<happyaron> en...
<ulot0> happyaron, lshw显示内存大小，但没显示带宽。
<ulot0> 我在网上查也说是dmidecode，但不知道为什么我的笔记本查不出来
<ulot0> 听onlylove的，拆开看吧，反正也就二颗螺丝
<onlylove> 我记得meminfo里面有工作频率啊……
<onlylove> ulot0: dmidecode显示主板上东西的信息挺多的，你要仔细找内存，如果没命令，老实说我也不知道哪个包提供这个文件
<onlylove> happyaron: 那什么 猫猫的那个 yum supply还是啥，apt的怎么搞，就是查哪个文件由哪个包提供
<happyaron> onlylove: apt-cache search ?
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是，这个搜包可以，包里的文件貌似不行
<happyaron> dpkg -S
<ulot0> onlylove, 没关系，谢谢你，我找到内存项了，没找到工作频率这一项，显示的是没有提供的信息
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方你可以搜apt-cache search genisoimage？好像是这个，然后 搜 apt-cache search isoinfo就不可以
<happyaron> onlylove: packages.debian.org
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<onlylove> happyaron: 没cli版本？
<happyaron> apt-cache / aptitude
<ulot0> bye
<happyaron> .
<vickycq> rutracker 要完蛋了么，哭啊
<vickycq> Внимание!
<vickycq> Доступ на Рутрекер скоро будет пожизненно заблокирован всем пользователям из России.
<vickycq> требуется ваше мнение...
<vickycq> Attention!
<vickycq> Access rutrekere life will soon be blocked to all users from Russia.
<vickycq> need your opinions ...
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu 现在默认的输入法是什么？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • glibc编译出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473606 dpkg安装octave的deb包以及一堆依赖包之后就不能更新了： Code: apt-get: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.18' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6) apt-get: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: vers
<^k^>  ─> ion 'GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6) 下载了glibc-2.18.tar.gz解包后 m …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-31
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 预装win8uefi的系统，怎么改成 ubuntu，不是双系统。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473607 本来装的是win8+ubuntu， 昨天晚上用easy bcd 改引导，改崩了。 开机提示 file:\BCD Status:0xc000000098 能解决最好 不能解决我就想直接换了win8 只装ubuntu 但是说 又有很多隐藏分
<^k^>  ─> 区 恢复分区。不知道怎么破 zz: 7猫. — 2015-10-31 9:09
<xingxing_> 都好冷清
<xingxing_> ~
<gfxmode> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11387.html 记 性 : 一位医生专治记性不好。有患者就诊,医生卖给他一大包药。几天后,又来,说没见好转。医生又卖给他一大包药。患者走后,医生对老婆说:"这包药他又忘记拿了,放起来,等下次仍卖给他。"
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Linux平台下有可以输出“带出血量的PDF”这类用于印刷书籍格式的开源出版软件吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473609 最近接触到一些印刷书籍的事情，不知道 Libreoffice 有没有与出版印刷相关的设置？ 例如“出血量、裁切尺寸”之类的（
<^k^>  ─> 就像 Adobe InDesign 和 Acrobat Pro 里面的设置）。 至少在Libreoffice输出PDF时的设置里没有找到 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 切换输入法后， 小键盘的数字灯就会自动熄灭（但依然是数字输入状态），何解？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473610 切换输入法后， 小键盘的数字灯就会自动熄灭（但依然是数字输入状态），何解？ 系统 UbuntuStudio 15.10 窗口管理器 Xfce
<^k^>  ─> zz: yq-ysy — 2015-10-31 11:44
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 請問誰知道中科大的 iso 怎麼回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473611 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-cdimage/ ubuntu-cd 目錄沒了，ubuntu-cdimage 裡面的不是 Ubuntu 官方的東西。 zz: 建客 — 2015-10-31 12:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 以花喻龄 : 某名女年过四十,有人间她年纪多大,她嫣然笑着说:"我过两 朵花带着个花蕾。" 听的人不解,一再追问,名女只是说:"人说'姑娘十八一枝 花',我是三朵花还没有全开。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<UniFreak> 刚用 software center 装完 crossover
<UniFreak> 但是怎么启动它呢? 都没有看到图标
<UniFreak> 搜索 crossover 也搜不出来
<gfxmode> UniFreak: 试试whereis crossover
<UniFreak> gfxmode: 找到了 谢谢 :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱一个人好难 : 想要把你忘记真的好难,因为你欠我的钱还没还,朝朝暮暮的期盼,你快点还我钱,早知如此就不该借给你钱.听你说声还钱真的好难,难道借钱的事烟消云散,站在天平的两端,一样的为难,唯一的答案,你快点换我钱
<ulot0> ubrl, hello
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  19:12
<ulot0> ubrl, 点点点点是什么意思？
<ubrl> ulot0: define:`点点点点 |点点|网是一个简单的轻博客，让你能简单快速地发布文字、图片、视频等各种格式 内容，通过不同的风格展示来表现你的兴趣或性格。
<ulot0> ubrl, 你今天怎么变聪明了？
<ubrl> ulot0, 你将如何穿着？  19:13
<ulot0> ubrl, 我一般情况下都不穿的！
<ubrl> ulot0, 你从哪里得到你的想法？  19:14
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]Ubuntu 14.04 不能 ping 外网，能用浏览器上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473618 $ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 1c:87:2c:45:d2:26 inet 地址:192.168.1.100 广播:192.168.1.255 掩码:255.255.255.0 UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:1262 错
<ulot0> ubrl, 盘古开天的时候就不兴穿着的！
<ubrl> ulot0, 爱丽丝聊天机器人可以按照很多的东西，比如我们对你的星座讨论。  19:14
<ulot0> ubrl, 你语文是体育老师教的，对吗？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<gfxmode> 。。。
<yunfan> steam上充值能支付宝不
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我惨了 : 小王:我惨了,昨日见一老头,当街与我女朋友拥抱！ 老张:可恨,你出手了吗? 小王:我当时顿时火冒三丈,过去拳打脚踢,老头奄奄一息说"我是她爸爸！ "
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你吃饭了吗？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你肚子饿不饿？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你CPU是什么型号？
<ulot0> sudo apt-get install -f   是什么意思？
<ulot0> 明白了，修复依赖关系
<Zesty_> https://www.twitchinstalls.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Twitch Installs Arch Linux
<Zesty_> 这个有点意思
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • ansys启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473622 此前已将问题通出邮件提交给vickycq，vickycq建议将探讨放在论坛里，希望得到更多人的参与与指导。下面是我们开始的讨论： 我有一个专业软件ANSYS，用于结构分析。安装过程我在论坛里作了记录。不过一直以
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-01
<RivDo> 有人么?
<ubrl> RivDo:点点点.  08:51
<RivDo> 这回复速度快的我都怀疑你是机器人了.
<RivDo> 刚刚我下载了Ubuntu15X64的 好像默认是用UEFI启动的 我怎么改才能安装?
<xingxing> 早
<RivDo> Ubuntu我不想用uefi启动 好烦啊..
<xingxing> 2333
<xingxing> 说了也没卵用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 变本加利 :     司机开车不留神,把行人撞倒在地上了。他一不做二不休,不但没停车,还朝那躺在地上的行人身上开过去。然后打开窗子,朝那行人粗暴地喊起来:"你这个白痴,你小心点儿！ "受伤的行人奄奄一息地说:"我的天老爷,您是不是还要倒车呀?"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<RivDo> 问下 安装Ubuntu只能靠U盘或者光盘安装么
<RivDo> 装了一上午都还没点进展 各种错误
<happyaron> 你想要用啥方法安装
<RivDo> 能让我安装好就行了
<happyaron> 那就用u盘咯
<RivDo> 各种错误 心伤
<RivDo> 大写指示灯一直闪代表什么？
<happyaron> 不知道唉
<tttt> topic
<nipsing> 有人吗
<ubrl> nipsing:点点点.  12:34
<nipsing> ?
<vickycq-bpi> 大写指示一直闪？不会是kernel panic了吧
<RivDo> 硬盘引导安装成功了
<happyaron> RivDo: 恭喜
<RivDo> 嘿嘿 32位的不好引导 换成64位的配合网上的教程一步搞定
<RivDo> 32位会进入 initramfs
<RivDo> 去学校喽
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux对无线wifid的什么芯片支持最好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473520 无法直接联网。 iwlist scan eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning. lo Interface doesn't support scanning. lspci -knn 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller [8086:0c00] (
<^k^>  ─> rev 06) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8534] Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 救助：update-grub找不到windows loader  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473623 救助：我有两块硬盘，一块安装WINDOWS7，一块安装UBUNTU，以前，重装UBUNTU后，只要执行一次sudo update-grub就能找windows loader，但是，今天，却找不到了，如果，要用WINDOWS只能在BIOS里设置启动
<^k^>  ─> 顺序。请各位大侠帮帮忙，小弟感激不尽！ zz: honhen — 2015-11-01 14:48
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10 关机卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473624 Intel主板的台式机，装15.04的时候差不多70%的几率卡死，在15.10下100%了，各位可有什么好办法，确定配件没有物理损坏。 zz: dfsr — 2015-11-01 15:33
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ulot0> ubrl, hello
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  16:26
<ulot0> ubrl, how are you
<ulot0> ubrl, who am i?
<ubrl> ulot0, 你的名字是不明身份的人，导引头。  16:28
<ulot0> ubrl, 导引头是什么？
<ubrl> ulot0: define:`导引头 |导引头|(seeker)是截获、跟踪辐射源的核心部件。由天线、接收机、信号处理器等部分 组成。根据获得目标信息的能源形式，雷达|导引头|可分半主动、主动和被动|导引头| ...
<ulot0> ubrl, 你懂得真多！
<ubrl> ulot0, 我知道10000和类别。  16:29
<ulot0> ubrl, 10000是什么？
<ubrl> ulot0: define:`10000 The number |10000| can also be written |10,000| (UK and US), 10.000 (Europe mainland), 10 000 (transition metric), or 10•000 (with the dot raised to the middle of ...
<ulot0> ubrl, 类别
<ubrl> ulot0, 你喜欢和我说话？  16:30
<ulot0> ubrl, yes
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  16:31
<gfxmode> ulot0: 您周末不休息，过来调戏Bot机器人呀
<ulot0> ubrl, define:类别
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你有多少个定义？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于网络的bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473625 ubuntu14.04的应用程序,在网络有问题时会导致整个程序卡死,不止一个程序 比如: ssh远程主机网络断了,ubuntu上的客户端会没响应,整个程序会无法使用 libreoffice文档中有网络链接的图片时,因网络问题无法下载到图
<^k^>  ─> 片程序会卡死 PS:以上均不是本地网络出问题 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-11-01 16:29
<ulot0> gfxmode, 我一般上来的第一件事就是调戏ubrl
<ulot0> gfxmode, 你在干嘛
<gfxmode> ulot0: 真有闲情。我在给树莓派装系统，几个月没上电，TF卡的数据无法读取了，树莓派起不下了
<ulot0> gfxmode, 树莓派是什么？
<gfxmode> ulot0: 微型单板电脑，您百度一下
<ulot0> gfxmode, 好玩吗？主要用来干嘛的？
<gfxmode> ulot0: 看您的需求啦，我觉得不是很好玩。您查下网络资料了解下，我自己可能讲得不是很清楚
<ulot0> gfxmode, 哦，我去跑步了，886！
<gfxmode> ulot0: 88
<ulot0> gfxmode, 玩树莓派要懂电子电路，还要懂编程才行啊
<vickycq-bpi> ulot0: 不需要，懂Linux就可以了
<vickycq-bpi> ulot0: 我都是用机顶盒充当树莓派的
<vickycq-bpi> 不使用gpio
<ulot0> vickycq-bpi, 你的机顶盒不用交费就可以看收费电视了吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 有没有办法将其他linux机器的X GUI 转发到ubuntu机器上？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473626 [size=150]在windows上，使用putty和xming的组合，就能将linux的GUI界面投射到windows上。当然linux上，会先执行export DISPLAY命令。 使用ubuntu主机怎么实现这一点呢? [/size] zz
<^k^>  ─> : zcbcx — 2015-11-01 19:52
<lbnt> 有没有wine了微信的，能用吗
<onlylove> 微信不是有网页版么
<lbnt> 好吧，我去试试网页版
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器出现从tty1的异常登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473627 服务器被攻击了，而且被获取root权限了。 查看登录日志，只能查到是从tty1登录的，没有ip信息。 有可能是远程攻击吗？我看ssh登录只能是pts。 怀疑是云主机的宿主机被入侵，导致客
<longlong> onlylove: 我买了netgear 3700v4
<onlylove> longlong: 哦
<longlong> onlylove: 今天刚到货刷了openwrt
<onlylove> longlong: 3700和4300差不了多钱，为啥不买4300
<longlong> onlylove: 京东，河北无货
<longlong> onlylove: 亚马逊的4300是v2
<longlong> onlylove: 后来在京东买了3700v4
<onlylove> longlong: 京东是v1v2随机发货，v2咋了，就算你要京东的，等几天就行了
<longlong> onlylove: v2刷不了机。。。
<longlong> 4300只有v1能刷op dd
<longlong> onlylove: 京东的是v1的，我问客服了
<longlong> onlylove: 你的还没到？
<onlylove> longlong: 我买了又不是刷机用的
<longlong> onlylove: 我是为了挂ss 全局翻gf-w用的
<onlylove> longlong: 那你可以买别的，比方tplink的，无所谓的
<longlong> onlylove: 本来想买rpi的，但是都说rpi不稳定
<longlong> onlylove: 这个支持外接u盘呀，还能下点小电影
<onlylove> longlong: 带usb口的一抓一把好么
<longlong> onlylove: 京东上tp的外接u盘的好少
<onlylove> longlong: 比方说那个130的小米mini虽然我也是米黑
<longlong> onlylove: 而且tp版本太多。。。
<longlong> onlylove: 我也考虑那个小米了，可是邮寄太慢
<longlong> onlylove: 要7天发货
<onlylove> longlong: 京东有卖啊
<longlong> onlylove: 京东的180呀
<longlong> onlylove: 你看下，京东自营的180
<longlong> onlylove: 第三方卖家130
<onlylove> longlong: 哦，我没注意，我买的时候便宜，不过买了之后，玩了几天，呵呵下
<longlong> onlylove: 小米？
<onlylove> 小米 mini
<longlong> 我想设置下无线桥接
<longlong> 麻烦不
<longlong> 或者做二级路由
<onlylove> 不麻烦
<longlong> onlylove: 我想用这个刷了openwrt的路由器通过wifi连上另一个路由器上网
<longlong> onlylove: 同时这个openwrt路由器又能提供其他设备接入上网
<onlylove> longlong: 随便你怎么搞，这事网上一堆，没必要在这问
<longlong> onlylove: 关键字
<longlong> onlylove: 关键字是啥
<onlylove> 中继，桥接
<onlylove> 够不够？
<onlylove> 不够还有WDS
<longlong> 够了
<longlong> onlylove: 成了，wds可以了
<longlong> openwrt连上了tp
<longlong> happyaron: onlylove 刷了openwrt，ssh进去，用fdisk 看不到插入的u盘信息怎么回事？需要用opkg装什么包吗？u盘是vfat
<happyaron> longlong: dmesg 先看有没有认到设备
<happyaron> longlong: 如果认到了，就装相关的kernel module
<happyaron> 比如vfat，ext之类的
<happyaron> ntfs能避免就避免吧，fuse的太吃cpu了小路由器抗不起
<longlong> happyaron: sd_mod爆了一堆错，未知的symbol scsi xxx
<longlong> happyaron: u盘上vfat的，金士顿8g
<happyaron> longlong: log相关的行都贴一下看看
<happyaron> longlong: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<longlong> happyaron: 我现在在用手机ssh。。。明天再搞吧
<longlong> happyaron: 谢谢了
<longlong> 各位晚安
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 骂人都不带脏字啊 : 同学说,你下午去对取款机唱歌吧。我说为什么啊? 人家华丽丽的说,这样取款机就吐了……
<ulot0> 终于找到一个好的下载工具了
<x812_> topic
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine网易的官方魔兽对战平台出了问题...求帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473629 配置:msvcp120 msvcr120 wine 1.7.50 Code: fixme:ole:RemUnknown_QueryInterface No interface for iid {00000019-0000-0000-c000-000000000046} fixme:module:load_library unsupported flag(s) used (flags: 0x00000800) fixme:ver:GetCurren
<^k^>  ─> tPackageId (0x32f3bc (nil)): stub fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub! fixme:module:load_library unsupported flag(s) …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-31
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • smbldap-tools架设问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481300 OpenLDAP已经安装好 在smbldap-populate时，发生以下错误： failed to add entry: invalid structural object class chain zz: sincos2007 — 2016-10-31 1:43
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你该吃药了 : 每当别人说你有个性的时候,心里都同步了一句:"你该吃药了。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新人报道，win10下的Linux子系统如何用xming实现远程UI的使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481301 我是个学redhat的小朋友，最近学习任务加重，想在电脑上装Linux和windows双系统，但是莫名的看见了win10子系统Linux的帖子，于是我就抱着好奇的心态看看，但是
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmware12安装win7，出现声音嘶哑破音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481304 vmware12安装win7，出现声音嘶哑破音，已经安装tool，不知道有没有遇过，怎么解决？谢谢 zz: hyjhcxj — 2016-10-31 13:33
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 在编译Linux内核时遇到一些问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481312 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild 按照这个网站的步骤一步一步进行的操作，也尝试过下载www.kernel.org的4.8版本，但都失败了。使用的系统是 Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-68-generic x86_64) ，
<^k^>  ─> 尝试了多次最后都编译失败，且情况相同，如下： CC [M] drivers/video/fbdev/vga16fb.o LD [M] driver …
 * onlylove tired
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.04比刚刚发行的时候稳定些了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481313 如题 zz: 九天星 — 2016-10-31 16:11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • dpkg: 处理软件包 gnupg (--configure)时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481314 dpkg: 处理软件包 gnupg (--configure)时出错： 现在尚不能配置软件包 gnupg 不能配置(目前状态为 half-installed ) 在处理时有错误发生： gnupg E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) apt-
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • VMWARE里安装时出现'SMBus Host Controller not enabled'  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481315 在Vmware里安装完Ubuntu16.10，启动时出现'SMBus Host Controller not enabled'错误提示，进不到图形界面。 网上搜了一下，解决办法是在图形界面里进终端窗口，编辑blacklist.conf文件，
<^k^>  ─> 禁止i2c_piix4驱动的加载。 但现在系统还没加载完，进不去终端窗口，如何处理呢？ （尝 …
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python全局变量的引用问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481316 Code: #!/usr/bin/python #coding:utf-8 #Filename:func_global.py def func():         global x         print "x is", x         x = 2         print "Changed local x to", x x = 50 func() print "V alue of x is", x 问：第三次输出为什么
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 写shell时指针指向错误的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481318 最后想实现的功能是按下ctrl+c后显示出最近10个命令，想法是用queue来实现，但是好像指针有问题，导致输入第二个命令时，queue里的第一个命令会变为第二个命令。 比如先输入date，queue: date 再输
<^k^>  ─> 入cal，queue：cal，cal 因此最后queue里所有的命令都是相同的，是最新的命令。请问如何修 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu升级后无法正常进入桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481319 升级前的版本：Xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64-bit 升级后的版本：Xubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64-bit 升级之后并重启系统，发现一直停留在黑屏状态，无法正常显示GUI。 但使用组合键ctrl + alt + F1进入到CLI并执行startx，
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 写shell时指针指向错误的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481320 最后想实现的功能是按下ctrl+c后显示出最近10个命令，想法是用queue来实现，但是好像指针有问题，导致输入第二个命令时，queue里的第一个命令会变为第二个命令。 比如先输入date，queue: date 再输入
<Kves> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox或Chrome(两者都有更好)好像有个扩展可以自动挂起后台网页来节省CPU,是什么来着?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481321 Firefox或Chrome(两者都有更好)好像有个扩展可以自动挂起后台网页来节省CPU,是什么来着? 记不清了 望各位提示一下 zz: 科学之子 — 20
<Kves>  ─> 16-10-31 19:40
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Firefox或Chrome(两者都有更好)好像有个扩展可以自动挂起后台网页来节省CPU,是什么来着? - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 科学之子
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 为什么无线上网很慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481322 ubuntu 16.04lts 64 zz: wayoca — 2016-10-31 19:50
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 交换机有这么蠢吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481323 http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/148a19216ce0974d71c3b127.html 交换机也有一张MAC-PORT对应表(这张表的学名为：CAM)，和网桥不一样的是， 网桥的表是一对多 的(一个端口号对多个MAC地址)，但 交换机的CA
<xhw514> linux有好用的炒股软件吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • GCC编译c/c++/objective-c语言，安装什么软件包？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481324 ubuntu12.04 lts GCC可以编译这三种语言！ zz: ClangORG — 2016-10-31 20:45
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 怎么挂载裸设备里面的img  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481325 有这么一个裸设备是如此操作的。 raw /dev/raw/raw1 /dev/sdc dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1MB count=8000 ln -s /dev/raw/raw1 ~/img mkfs.ext4 ~/img mkdir ~/rawdisk mount ~/img ~/rawdisk 结果提示 /dev/raw/raw1 is not a block device. 这
<^k^>  ─> 个谁知道应该如何才能正确的挂载。 不知道这样使用是不是速度比起格式化的速度快。 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 怎么挂载裸设备里面的img  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481327 有这么一个裸设备是如此操作的。 raw /dev/raw/raw1 /dev/sdc dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1MB count=8000 ln -s /dev/raw/raw1 ~/img mkfs.ext4 ~/img mkdir ~/rawdisk mount ~/img ~/rawdisk 结果提示 /dev/raw/raw1 is not a block device. 这
<^k^>  ─> 个谁知道应该如何才能正确的挂载。 不知道这样使用是不是速度比起格式化的速度快。 …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 用mysql可以存储硬盘索引吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481328 话说 ，有一个固态硬盘120GB，为了获取最快的读写速度，不格式化了， 裸设备使用。 那么我可以不可以用mysql做一个简单的文件索引？ 存储每个文件的偏移位置和大小，然后所有的读写都由dd
<splashing> yo
<splashing> what's up
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 这八个 MAC 地址合法不？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481329 52:53:00: 00:00:00 52:53:00: 00:00:ff 52:53:00: 00:ff:00 52:53:00: ff:00:00 52:53:00: 00:ff:ff 52:53:00: ff:00:ff 52:53:00: ff:ff:00 52:53:00: ff:ff:ff zz: 建客 — 2016-10-31 2
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 把一个数插入有序文件，保持有序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481330 一个文本，里面全是十进制数，一行一个，降序排列。 Code: echo "$Num" >> "$File" mv "$File" "${File}~" sort -gr "${File}~" -o "$File" rm "${File}~" 感觉好蛋疼。 另，这个文件里面的数很多，最大可能会到上百
<^k^>  ─> 兆。 zz: 建客 — 2016-10-31 22:01
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-01
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 菜鸟请教桌面镶入组件和终端问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481342 以前用过几个月liunx系统。最近换回ubuntu不会用了。 装上ubuntu几天了。基本熟悉操作了。 我是工地上班没网络。搜索不便。加之谷歌不能用（需要连网时都是手机分享网
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请教Ubuntu 16 一些使用问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481343 用了几天的Ubuntu16发现以下几个问题，求解答 第一个问题 系统启动后，某些程序无法运行，命令行运行出现 段错误 核心已转储 提示（万年历，SMPlayer，GoldenDict ）,不是经常发生
<^k^>  ─> 但很麻烦，如何看到更详细的错误信息？如何解决？ 第二个问题 关于出现 检查更新的时 …
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • vlc升级后无法播放视频，程序直接退出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481358 Code: 操作系统：Xubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64-bit $ vlc --version VLC media player 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (revision 2.2.1~trusty2) VLC version 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (2.2.1~trusty2) Compiled by buildd on lcy01-34.bui
<gfxmode> GI还`是J在D这PW个HIRCHIU频道T上HKC吧N
<gfxmode> ShellInABox do not support Chinese input method, it'll trigger on every key you press.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.04 server上如何搭建L2PT/IPSec的vpn server，求助!!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481359 ubuntu16.04 server上如何搭建L2PT/IPSec的vpn server zz: willin2010 — 2016-11-01 11:35
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 自己当老板 : 加油站有块儿牌子写着:诚征员工,下面另一牌上说:劳驾自助。我就雇了自己,自己当老板。加满汽油,我把钱付给自己。最后,辞职,走人。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04.1 汉化不完全的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481360 今天新安装的 ubuntu 16.04.1 发现个问题 不知道你们有没有这样的情况。右侧 类别下面的 具体的分类 怎么都是英文了 2016-11-01 14-17-07屏幕截图.png zz: bcsflilong — 2016-11-01 14:18
<onlylove> RainFlying: 猫叔，好久不见
<RainFlying> onlylove 爱叔，上次找你找不到。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 找我做啥？
<RainFlying> onlylove 忘了。
<RainFlying> onlylove https://clbin.com/KP7oA9.jpeg   给你看今天刚捡的。
<RainFlying> 我上次还有事找蓉姐，结果也不在 happyaron
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你不是在救助站上班吧
<RainFlying> onlylove 我在苏州河边上的工地搬砖啊。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那你这多少猫了
<RainFlying> onlylove 16
<RainFlying> onlylove 还有 3 条狗
<gfxmode> 我上来了
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 向大家推荐一个面向高校的Archlinux社区源arch4edu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481364 arch4edu 是我维护的一个面向全球高校用户的社区源 初衷是实验室的服务器都有装同一批软件的需求，后来干脆就做成软件源了 现在arch4edu主要涵盖以下方向的包： 机器学习工具
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-02
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<chanran> 为什么IRC里面都没人说话的?
<cvhc> chanran: 你好
<cvhc> 因为这里的人都不用Ubuntu所以去别的群水了（
<chanran> 额,确实,好像用arch的人也挺多的
<chanran> 有什么热门的irc频道介绍吗?
<chanran> 我最近才开始用irc的,用的irssi
<MrSiu> chanran: #English 如果你有英语需求的话
<MrSiu> 英语不错的话 还有 #emacs 人很多～
<chanran> 可是感觉没什么话题呀
<chanran> 我们还是来聊聊技术吧
<cvhc> chanran: 你可以来 #archlinux-cn 水群，偶尔有技术话题（
<cvhc> 或者来 #linux-cn 调戏机器人
<cvhc> 错了
<cvhc> #linuxba 调戏机器人
<chanran> 机器人有什么好调戏的...
<chanran> 帮机器人找bug吗?
<cvhc> 人太寂寞了，没人聊天时就找机器人玩（
<chanran> 我还要刷算法题,没空调戏机器人(
<chanran> 唉,忙得都不知道人生有什么意义
<zerons> 如果忙的是自己喜欢的事儿呢
<chanran> 忙自己喜欢的事就最好了
<chanran> 打代码打得开心...可是有各种事情烦心
<zerons> 我也是这样的
<zerons> 生活就是这样嘛, 不太可能没一些琐事
<zerons> 有没有 什么方法, 能自动收取QQ邮件, 同时不用明文保存密码(其实就是希望能用一个脚本将邮件保存到一个文件中).
<chanran> 手动输入密码,然后加密保存?
<chanran> archLinux-cn这个群还真是热闹
<zerons> 但是QQ邮箱需要加密传输吧
<chanran> 不太明白你意思
<zerons> 现在是两台电脑. 一台电脑用mail来发送邮件, 发送到QQ邮箱. 另一个来收, 但是不知道用什么来自动收
<chanran> 好像可以使用第三方(:
<zerons> 没明白 :(
<chanran> 不过第三方也时需要QQ的授权吧QAQ
<zerons> 网上的一些工具 配置 都是需要明文保存密码的
<chanran> 就像网易邮不是有客户端吗?好像可以对接QQ邮
<chanran> 额,这样,明文危险呀
<zerons> 这个收取的邮件是按它的格式来存储的吧
<chanran> 对的
<zerons> 我希望把邮件提到到某个文件. 类似这样. getmail xxx@qq.com -o xx.txt 之类的
<chanran> http://openmail.qq.com/
<ubrl> chanran: ⇪ QQ邮箱开放平台
<chanran> 你看一下这个
<chanran> 对,就是qq邮箱开放平台
<zerons> 好的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人为什么不是蛋孵出来的? : 答:因为我妈妈是人,不是小鸡,所以只会生出人,不会生出蛋。 小鸡有尖嘴巴,人没有尖嘴巴,我们没办法从壳里钻出来的。有翅膀的动物才会从蛋里生出来。(这个倒有些道理。) 我妈妈一生完就把我抱出来了。
<pity> 请教个问题，git 能在服务器上挂个勾子么？我想做在 push 后检查 push 的内容和 commit message，不符合要求的禁止 push
<pity> 请教个问题，git 能在服务器上挂个勾子么？我想做在 push 后检查 push 的内容和 commit message，不符合要求的禁止 push
<onlylove> pity: git权限管理请
<pity> onlylove: 开发人员肯定是要开放权限向临时分支上 push 的，但是 commits 有很多不符合规范的，比如行尾空白，换行符，我想在他们 push 时检查这些是否符合规范，如果不符号就 push 失败
<gfxmode> 我 来 了
<gfxmode> Shellinabox里打汉字真心不好用呀
<onlylove> pity: 他们push他们的，你负责合并代码，不符合要求的不给合并就好
<pity> onlylove: 太多不符合规范的提交会给合并前评审带来很多的不必要工作量
<onlylove> pity: 不过换行符还能接受，行尾空白镇无所谓
<pity> onlylove: 所以我想预先判断几个简单规范，不符合的直接禁止提交
<pity> onlylove: 对我来说这些都无法接受，代码风格太差连可读性都不好了
<onlylove> pity: 你那样真不如要求他们先养成习惯
<onlylove> pity: 不过你这要求很合理，我没想过
<pity> onlylove: 当然要求了，但很多人水平不齐，部分审查者还放水
<pity> onlylove: 所以我想通过机器人约束一下
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 如何解决 移动硬盘拔出后系统不能启动的问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481365 系统为 ubuntu 16.04 lts server 挂载移动硬盘到指定目录下，并设置为开机自动挂载，但现在有个问题 就是这样设置后就不能随便拔出移动硬盘 拔掉后会导致系统不能启动,除非
<^k^>  ─> 删除掉fstab里的那段设置，请问要如何设置才能既可以随便拔插又不影响启动 谢谢 zz: eyed …
<gfxmode> Lunch Time
<gfxmode> Git真心不好上手
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • USB无线网卡重启后NetworkManger列表不出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481366 联想Yoga 13本子，使用内置的RTL8723AU无线网卡，系统是Debian gnome sid。启动后NetworkManger列表不出现任何网卡。在命令行下执行wpa_support和DHCP能正常使用。 插入一个rtl8
<netsnail> 有没有可以接电话的网络电话？
<banbu> hi
<ubrl> banbu:点点点.  14:35
<banbu> ?
<banbu>  /JOIN #megaglest
<MrSiu> banbu:# megaglest  这个频道是干嘛的？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rUKIKWxYAAFai2A8600AALrSQKE_XYAAVqj353.jpg 节约是种美德
<banbu> quit
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • "Auto unload tab",在本窗口切换标签时不影响其它窗口的"当前标签"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481371 "Auto unload tab",在本窗口切换标签时不影响其它窗口的"当前标签"? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-11-02 16:16
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • pcmanfm侧边栏的设备如何隐藏?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481372 pcmanfm侧边栏的设备如何隐藏? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-11-02 16:51
<preston29> 人这么少？
<fengyunljp> 恩。。
<preston29> 可以问一个问题吗？
<fengyunljp> 我啥都不懂，就随便水水
<preston29> sys/stat.h 里 struct stat.st_size 单位是什么？
<gebjgd> preston29, RTFM
<gebjgd> preston29,  shall be signed integer types.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu-mate用什么软件查看和编辑txt的中文不乱码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481375 如题，有推荐好的简单的文本查看和编辑txt文件吗？ 因为mate自带的pluma打开txt一直乱码 zz: fengtou — 2016-11-02 18:46
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu编译objective-c问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481376 ubuntu12.04 lts apt-get install clang 用上面命令安装了clang！ 但是，编译objective-c文件时出错。(图) 是否，还要安装其它软件包，才可以编译？ zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-02 19:21
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-03
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 14.04 LTS 如何设置充电阈值啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481377 笔记本是Thinkpad E4310 安装了tp-smapi # sudo aptitude install tp-smapi-dkms 但是 # sudo modprobe tp_smapi 得到 modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'tp_smapi': No such device or address zz: esolve — 2016-11-03 7:13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • GCC编译objective-c问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481378 ubuntu12.04 lts， 自带GCC可以编译C语言程序。（图1） 但是，不能编译objective-c语言程序。（图2） 如果要编译objective语言程序，要安装什么软件包？ 安装命令？ zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-03 8:41
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 打算用Ubuntu 16.04 LTS系统做个FTP服务器,不知道要怎么样的配置比较好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481379 服务器要长期开机，而且会存储比较多的数据，个人感觉笔记本不太适合，打算买个台式机，希望大神给点建议，关于这个台式机服务器的配置，硬盘
<^k^>  ─> 要两个1TB的用RAID1阵列模式。 zz: qcz00622 — 2016-11-03 8:48
<gfxmode> 冒个泡 活跃下气氛
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 手动制作UEFI+BIOS双引导的GRUB2到U盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481381 玩 Windows 的 BCD 时候，他的 bcdboot 有个参数 /f ALL 可以同时写入传统 BIOS 和 UEFI 两种方式的引导文件，使 U 盘同时支持 UEFI和 BIOS 两种引导。 回到 Linux 这边，发现安装 GRUB2 到 U 盘教程适用
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • word 选择题试卷，有什么方法做成考试的选择题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481382 马上期中考试了，想到这个问题。。 Ubuntu上有没有这样的软件或网页系统，能够导入试卷，生成考试试卷 以前用VB做过一个导入文本文件的试题小程序，不知道能否移植
<^k^>  ─> 到gambas上，还没试过。。 zz: TeliuTe — 2016-11-03 11:47
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ls -lh 为什么只显示 4K 大小？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481383 Code: root@y-desktop:/# ls -lh total 104K drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K 10月 27 11:56 bin drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4.0K 10月 27 15:18 boot drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K 10月 27 11:29 cdrom drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4.6K 11
<^k^>  ─> 月  3 08:27 dev drwxr-xr-x 129 root root  12K 11月  3 08:55 etc drwxr-xr-x   5 root root 4.0K 11月  2 13:15 …
<splashing> 丢了工作
<MrSiu> splashing: 你？
<splashing> 使得
<splashing> 是的
<MrSiu> 因为什么？
<MrSiu> 还是就是跳槽 跳槽的话 越跳越吃香吧
<splashing> MrSiu, 辞职
<MrSiu> 那就没问题了
<MrSiu> 只要经验还在脑子里 不愁
<splashing> 我现在啥都不会
<IsoaSFlus> 我现在啥都不会+1
<splashing> 啊哈
<splashing> 你们说 我今年28了,能重新考大学吗?
<MrSiu> 想学习什么时候都不晚
<splashing> 我是说再上4年全日制
<MrSiu> 这个你得考虑考虑 毕竟 这个年龄不只有你自己了~还有其他人也需要你考虑到
<splashing> 就我自己
<splashing> 没家没院
<MrSiu> 我的建议是边工作边学习 有针对的来
<splashing> 哦,
<splashing> 我吹牛比水平太低了,想进修
<MrSiu> 全日制无非考虑的是 不受打扰 但是 另一面来说 不只可以一心一意的学习 也可以不受打扰的浪费时间 毕竟思想里会有四年这个概念。
<splashing> 也是
<splashing> 那就自考吧
<MrSiu> 哈哈 真正的牛逼不是 吹出来的 是别人捧你
<bl5bl4d3> 脱产四年么？那四年可不短啊
<splashing> 我想脱产
<bl5bl4d3> 唉 脱产学东西代价太大 慎重
<MrSiu> 脱产四年确实不短
<bl5bl4d3> 大学出来 除了文凭 还能有啥
<MrSiu> 想想医学生的苦逼吧～
<splashing> 但我现在没有全日制毕业证
<bl5bl4d3> 大学老师一个个功利的要死 忙职称 忙着业务 忙着糟蹋大学小闺女
<bl5bl4d3> 我的天 这是Ubuntu频道 dirtycow对16.04有影响么
<splashing> 我缺少全日制本科证
<splashing> bl5bl4d3, 已经修复,请更新
<IsoaSFlus> 28再考本科有点晚了吧
<bl5bl4d3> 好的
<splashing> 那怎么办,没有敲门砖
<bl5bl4d3> 职业认证
<splashing> 唉,无用啊
<bl5bl4d3> 没办法 有的地方招人还就认识个证
<IsoaSFlus> 你这个年纪要考名校我感觉有点难啊
<bl5bl4d3> 况且有证 出去找挂靠 拿点零花钱也不错
<IsoaSFlus> 不是名校也没用啊
<IsoaSFlus> 现在本科毕业也就只能当当销售什么的非技术岗位
<splashing> 啥名校不名校的,只想考个2本
<luobo> 额
<IsoaSFlus> 2本毕业证没用卵用
<IsoaSFlus> 就是垃圾
<IsoaSFlus> 一张废纸
<splashing> 那非得211 985?
<IsoaSFlus> 现在就是这样啊
<IsoaSFlus> 我就是个二本学校的学生
<splashing> 现在还有血糖还高,餐前都10个
<splashing> 不知那办
<IsoaSFlus> 我们专业的毕业生能找到工作就不错了，不要说对专业口，整个年纪能找到专业相关职业的不会超过5%
<splashing> 咋办
<splashing> 唉
<splashing> 跳楼去
<IsoaSFlus> 毕业工资平均3000,这边房价1w多，没有父母基本就是住一辈子下水道
<splashing> 我这里也是啊
<splashing> 没办法,
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nKuIbP1HAACoKaxJPkcAALq6QE_GIoAAKhB813.jpg 现在知道有一双好眼睛有多么重要了吧
 * trr 
 * trr 
<bl5bl4d3> linux下有咩有什么阅读源码比较给力的工具啊
<zwindl> bl5bl4d3: vim
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • make指令时提示没有目标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481390 下面是教程： The installation follows these steps: > cd $ROPP_ROOT/build > tar -zxvf netcdf-<version>.tar.gz > cd netcdf-<version> > make distclean [if package previously built] > $ROPP_ROOT/build/configure/netcdf_configure_<compil
<^k^>  ─> er>_<os> > make clean [if make distclean not run] > make [make check recommended for netCDF] > make check > make inst …
<xiejinggang> hello
<ubrl> xiejinggang:点点点.  17:21
<xiejinggang> 有人吗
<ubrl> xiejinggang:点点点.  17:21
<xiejinggang> 点点点是什么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问如何使用软件自带的bash shell script指令？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481395 最近在装一个软件，软件内的依赖包可以手动安装，也可以用buildtools中的buildpack这个shell script进行安装，指令如下： However, for simplicity, we recommend using the b
<^k^>  ─> uildpack script: > cd $ROPP_ROOT/build > buildpack netcdf <compiler> 以下是我运行的结果： qins80@ubuntu:~/D …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问如何使用软件自带的bash shell script工具？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481395 最近在装一个软件，软件内的依赖包可以手动安装，也可以用buildtools中的buildpack这个shell script进行安装，指令如下： However, for simplicity, we recommend using the b
<^k^>  ─> uildpack script: > cd $ROPP_ROOT/build > buildpack netcdf <compiler> 以下是我运行的结果： qins80@ubuntu:~/D …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<lqi> IRC Bridge? http://matrix.org https://riot.im 试试国内能用么？
<ubrl> lqi: ⇪ Home | Matrix.org
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电信校园光宽带怎么在Ubuntu上联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481397 我试啦用pppoe怎么连接不上，说身份验证失败，好像一定要那个windows的客户端，但用wine安装不啦，求解答 zz: 小莫大魔王 — 2016-11-03 21:15
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 小白求助!安装ubuntu不能进win7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481398 直接开机就只有ubuntu,进入bios选择原来的启动项wdc...,显示reboot那句话,现在不知道该怎么办了 ============================= Boot Info Summary: =============================== => Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda. sd
<^k^>  ─> a1: __________________________________________________________________________ File system: ntfs Boot sector type: Wi …
<typh> hello
<ubrl> typh:点点点.  23:06
 * typh-9527 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • shell下对字符串处理的疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481399 read mac 98F4285BB0A7 从键盘输入12个字符后需将每两个字符用:分隔生成一个mac地址格式如:98:F4:28:5B:B0:A7 然后根据生成的这个mac地址再生成8个mac地址规则是最后一位加1 格式如下 98:F4:
<^k^>  ─> 28:5B:B0:A8 98:F4:28:5B:B0:A9 98:F4:28:5B:B0:AA 98:F4:28:5B:B0:AB 98:F4:28:5B:B0:AC 98:F4:28:5B:B0:AD 98:F4:28:5B:B0: …
<typh> hello
<ubrl> typh:点点点.  09:17
<typh> ?
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 「求助」konqueror无法观看慕课网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481400 konqueror无法观看慕课网的教学视频，𢗔已成功安装flash，优酷什么的没有问题 zz: aukomn — 2016-11-04 9:51
<typh> hi
<ubrl> typh:点点点.  12:03
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • Ubuntu嵌入式开发入门系列教程之一 《内核编译》  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481402 很多朋友在拿到Firelfy发布的Ubuntu镜像后，会想自己加驱动或自己编译的内核等等，但做的过程中难免出现各种各样的问题。网上各种教程都不那么切题，讲解都不是那
<^k^>  ─> 么细致，让人感到迷茫，又或许是无助。Firefly团队努力地在帮助开发者打破此困局，推 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • window7下gcc 读取netcdf文件出现问题了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481404 在window7下gcc ，需要用到读取netcdf文件， 我的makfile如下： obj=calendary.o xj2.o recflen.o j2:$(obj) gcc -o $@ $(obj) -L\C:\netcdf4_4_1\lib -I\C:\netcdf4_4_1\include -l\C:\netcdf4_4_1\lib\netcdf.lib %.
<^k^>  ─> o:%.c gcc -c $< clean: del *.o 提示的错误是 mingw32/bin/ld.exe can not find the "-l\C:\netcdf4_4_1\lib\netcdf.l …
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 推荐一个双栏管理器 Double Commander (包含自己做的汉化)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481405 这是一个小巧的文件管理器，比KDE的类似软件小，而且不用再装其他东西，软件中心的版本有点旧，这是一个新的PPA 原版的汉化不完整，我重新补全汉化了一下 Ubuntu 16.
<^k^>  ─> 04 中安装 Double Commander sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexx2000/doublecmd sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get instal …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • xargs命令里面的变量能否替换？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481406 就像这个一样，截取变量值的指定部分 Code: $ ls *.png w1.png  w2.png  w4.png 想要截取成这样的效果： $ for i in *.png; do echo "${i%.*}"; done w1 w2 w4 问题： xargs能不能也截取成上面那样的效果 Code: $ ls *.png
<^k^>  ─> | xargs -I{} echo "{}" w1.png w2.png w4.png 谢谢！ zz: kashu<
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求推荐完美体验ubuntu的笔记本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481407 最好轻薄一些的，用来体验ubuntu的。 zz: 阿鲁卡多 — 2016-11-04 16:25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Guest17856> hello
<ubrl> Guest17856:点点点.  16:57
<Guest17856> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest17856:点点点.  16:57
<Guest17856>  什么点点点
<Guest17856> 又多了一个人
<cc> .
<cc> bot?
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 各位加入ubuntu的xmpp群，少用qq吧！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481408 xmpp群：test@vim-cn.com 讨论linux，vim之类的东西 xmpp账号注册并且使用请visit：https://tonghuix.io/2015/03/xmpp-chat/ zz: xiejinggang — 2016-11-04 16:51
<Guest17856> 各位请加入xmpp群：test@ubuntu-cn  xmpp注册方法请看这里：https://tonghuix.io/2015/03/xmpp-chat/
<ubrl> Guest17856: ⇪ 弃用QQ和微信！全面转向基于XMPP(Jabber)的即时聊天 – FOSS Geek | 爱开源魅影
<Guest17856> 加入后say hi
<Guest17856> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest17856:点点点.  16:59
<cc> ...
<cc> 这是啥玩意
<lifeai> ....
<Guest17856> linux xmpp群
<lifeai> channel ?
<cc> 似乎irc不流行闲聊了。。
<cc> 都是各类技术专精
<Guest17856> 别走啊
<Guest17856> @leon_e hello
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 大神赐教，新安装的ubuntu14.04，有线网和无线网都无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481409 大神赐教，新安装的ubuntu14.04，有线网和无线网都无法连接 zz: moking1990 — 2016-11-04 19:03
<typh> 各位？有推荐的视频播放器吗
<zwindl> smplayer
<honghuanghui1>  /who
<honghuanghui1> who
<honghuanghui1> 有人吗？
<ubrl> honghuanghui1:点点点.  21:12
<honghuanghui1> ？？
<honghuanghui1>  /quit
<xiejinggang> hello
<ubrl> xiejinggang:点点点.  22:54
<xiejinggang> 在吗
<xie> hello
<ubrl> xie:点点点.  23:13
<xie> 有人吗
<ubrl> xie:点点点.  23:13
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如何清除chrome中Adobe Flash Player所有版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481411 chrome://plugins/ Adobe Flash Player - Version: 23.0.0.185 Shockwave Flash 23.0 r0 清除掉 chrome flash版 本，需要重新安装 zz: feng8899 — 2016-11-05 1:54
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-05
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu的电报群  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481412 lubuntu的电报群 https://telegram.me/joinchat/BlgWbT_2Roa-1qPYVCQUMA 大家在电报群里可以多交流哦 zz: omaidb — 2016-11-05 9:03
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • HP DeskJet 3638或HP Deskjet 4729 能在Kubuntu上工作嗎？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481413 打算買以上HP的一體機，Kubuntu 16.04，請教各位。 zz: 行走之間 — 2016-11-05 11:52
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • 欢迎下一版启动，期待，期待  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481415 欢迎下一版启动，期待，期待 zz: djc — 2016-11-05 14:19
<wlp2s0> ubrl, hello
<ubrl> wlp2s0:点点点.  15:26
<wlp2s0> ubrl, 关闭
<ubrl> wlp2s0, .. 休息一下 ..  15:26
<wlp2s0> ubrl, 关机
<ubrl> wlp2s0, .. 休息一下 ..  15:27
<wlp2s0> ubrl, 重新启动
<ubrl> wlp2s0, .. 休息一下 ..  15:27
<wlp2s0> ubrl, reboot
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<wlp2s0> ubrl, shutdown
<ubrl> wlp2s0, .. 休息一下 ..  15:27
<wlp2s0> ubrl, 天气
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<wlp2s0> ubrl, !help
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<wlp2s0> ubrl, !google www.ubuntu.com
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<wlp2s0> ubrl, !quit
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<wlp2s0> ubrl, 输入什么命令可以让你关机？
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • llvm安装问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481417 ubuntu12.04 lts 1.在官网下载哪个文件安装？ 给个链接。 2.用命令方式安装，给个命令？ zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-05 15:55
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10无法挂载ntfs分区的问题（目前网上的方法都无法解决）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481418 目前的情况是簇为4k的分区可以自动挂载。 簇为8k到64k的ntfs分区无法挂载， 将一个分区以4k格式化可以自动挂载，以8k到64k簇大小格式化无法
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu哪个版本，预安装了编译器clang？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481419 可以直接编译objective-c语言程序。 zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-05 16:47
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 这显卡驱动怎么倒着升级啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481420 显卡专有驱动，前一阵子340.131用的挺好，在附加驱动安装，前两天升级登陆账户就退出，卸掉显卡驱动进入系统，发现驱动最高只支持340.98了，我的天哪？这都行！ zz: cadbc — 2
<^k^>  ─> 016-11-05 17:05
<wlp2s0> foka, /me
<wlp2s0> me
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • OpenSUSE如何播放X264和X265  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481421 安装x264、x265编解码器，而且让VLC、ffmpeg支持x264和x265播放。 zz: manami5 — 2016-11-05 18:08
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【求助】安装Qownnotes无法输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481422 安装Qownnotes无法输入中文怎么解决啊 zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2016-11-05 19:58
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • JPG图片压缩工具，哪个好用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481423 我现在有两个离线的JPG图片有损压缩软件，分别是： jpeg-recompress（ https://github.com/danielgtaylor/jpeg-archive ） jpegoptim（ https://github.com/tjko/jpegoptim ） 有两个最重要的需求： 1、压缩后的JPG图片画
<cpdyj> 大家好，，，
<ubrl> cpdyj:点点点.  21:18
<cpdyj> 大家好
<ubrl> cpdyj:点点点.  21:18
<cpdyj> 有人吗？
<ubrl> cpdyj:点点点.  21:19
<xie> hello
<ubrl> xie:点点点.  21:35
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nb-IRoBFAAJxy-pRjvcAALq7QDd2W0AAnHj742.jpg 有事找警察
<cpdyj> Good night.
<dsoyet> wenfeng:
<fightingcat> 机器人都不出来欢迎下
<dsoyet> Ficapy:
<dsoyet_> Ficapy:
<dsoyet_> philipballew:
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-06
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • readlink -f和readlink -m 的实际区别是什么?我实测测不出来?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481429 readlink -f和readlink -m 的实际区别是什么?我实测测不出来? Code:        -f, --canonicalize               canonicalize by following every symlink in every component of the given name recursivel
<^k^>  ─> y; all but the last component must exist        -e, --canonicalize-existing               canonicalize by …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • bq aquaris m10 开不了机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481430 刚买回的bq aquaris m10 ，用了不到一天， 开不了机。开机logo，就几秒钟，就熄屏了 zz: xiexiao613 — 2016-11-06 8:54
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 南昌理工学院的校友有没有  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481432 有时间交流一下 zz: twita — 2016-11-06 10:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 很糗很雷很好笑。 : 那天,朋友坐地铁,旁边一美女在用笔记本玩"大家来找茬",朋友边抠鼻屎边看她玩,看得入神。后来发现美女玩着玩着找不到了,他好心指出,结果不慎在笔记本屏幕上留下了一小块鼻屎,美女转头看着他,无语,朋友相当不好意思,拿出纸巾擦拭,结果一小块变
<^k^>  ─> 成了一大滩……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • GCC编译objective-c，安装什么软件包？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481433 最少安装哪些软件包，就可以编译objective-c程序。 zz: ClangORG — 2016-11-06 15:02
<meowpancakes> 哈哈
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gedit 3.18版本对中文支持的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481434 在终端输入dconf-editor调出设置软件，在里面的/org/gnome/gedit/preferences/encodings下竟然没有auto-detected项，更别说进行“在Value中加入 'GB18030' ，加在UTF-8前面；”这些步骤了，如何
<^k^>  ─> 破？ zz: howard1987 — 2016-11-06 15:30
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 问下GRUB2中set设置的自定义变量如何在子菜单中也生效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481436 如题！ 我在 GRUB2 的配置文件开头使用 set 设置了一个自定义变量，在下面本级菜单中调用正常。 但是如果使用 submenu 建立了一个子菜单，那么在子菜单中调用上级目录
<^k^>  ─> 里面的这个自定义的变量就不行了！ 问如何在子菜单中也能使用这个变量呢？ zz: zhangjin …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本用u盘装不了ubuntu系统是怎么回事呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481437 笔记本电脑的配置是i3-4000m，主板e479，显卡940m，具体原因是加载不了cd里面的linux系统，启动项设置是正常的。其间可以看到第一屏，然后就加载不了系统内核了。时间久了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本用u盘装不了ubuntu系统是怎么回事呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481437 笔记本电脑的配置是i3-4000m，主板e479，显卡940m，具体原因是加载不了cd里面的linux系统，启动项设置是正常的。其间可以看到第一屏，然后就加载不了系统内核了。时间久了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本用u盘装不了ubuntu系统是怎么回事呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481437 笔记本配置是i3-4000m，e479主板，威刚120gssd，英伟达940m，可以识别u盘加载第一屏，但第一屏加载后就切换出一个黑屏，等了很久也加载不了u盘里面的彩电linux，启动盘在其他
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • apt-get ERROR  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481441 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done python-libxml2 is already the newest version (2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0.1). Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 7 not fully installed or
<^k^>  ─> removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y Setting up …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-30
<klo> 各位晚上好
<SJX> aaa
<KuroLudwig> 有人知道近期IRC服务器挂掉很多的原因吗
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-31
<pocoyo> 有人没？
<pocoyo> You are banned from this server- You have a host listed in the   DroneBL. For more information, visit 	   http://eu1.dronebl.org/lookup_branded.do?ip
<pocoyo> 我连irc的时候显示ip被封了？ 已经请求解封过了 怎么用原来的IP还是没法连irc
<pocoyo>  https://i.loli.net/2017/10/31/59f7d2093239f.png
<pocoyo> 有人遇到这种情况吗？
<SJX> ,,
<pocoyo> SJX: 知道吗？
<SJX> 不清楚啊，昨天刚用上irc...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 壕早
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 王老板日子这么滋润?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我还想请教几个ltp的问题呢
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 王老板现在niu了呢
<iMadper> huntxu: 我
<iMadper> huntxu: 修好
<iMadper> huntxu: 输入法
<iMadper> huntxu: 了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 肯定的啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 王老板离senior多远?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 一年?
<ooOO_OOoo> ooOO_OOoo: 他说重装了系统，刚把 irc server 发给他了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 估计也快了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 昂.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ltp啥问题，王老板还没上线。。 你急的话我问问他
<wangli> iMadper
<ooOO_OOoo> wangli: 王老板早
<wangli> 谢老板早
<wangli> iMadper,
<iMadper> wangli: 早
<iMadper> wangli: 问一下, 现在systemd情况下, 跑ltp会有很多失败啊
<iMadper> wangli: cgroup相关的
<wangli> 啥失败
<iMadper> wangli: 因为systemd一上来就会按照他需要的拓扑mount很多cgroup的实例
<wangli> iMadper, 贴出来看看
<iMadper> wangli: 然后ltp的case假设是干净的系统
<iMadper> wangli: 好的
<iMadper> wangli: https://pastebin.com/B0Znwcu2
<MangHuoEr> 对啊
<MangHuoEr> 高级了
<wangli> iMadper, checking
<wangli> iMadper, hi, which ltp-version did you run? and what's the kernel-version/arch/platform?
<iMadper> wangli: LTP Version: 20170516   kernel: modified 4.11 aarch64
<wangli> iMadper, it seems not a systemd problem, i guess it is related to cgroup or kernel bug, but still need do some more research
<iMadper> wangli: So it's not a known bug?
<wangli>  iMadper sorry for input English, my workstation always hung with input Chinese:(
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: ^^
<iMadper> wangli: I was expecting it's a conflict between ltp and systemd. loool
<wangli> iMadper, not sure, and can you run the latest ltp-20170929 version?
<iMadper> wangli: any modifications against the cgroup cases?
<wangli> memcg_stat_test 6 TFAIL: hierarchical_memory_limit is 65536, 131072 expected
<iMadper> wangli: Yes, because the parent node has a limit of 65536...
<wangli> iMadper, so you guess the limit set to 65536 in systemd?
<iMadper> wangli: *nod*
<wangli> iMadper, sounds reasonable, but we need some more debugging
<iMadper> wangli: so you never met that issue?
<wangli> iMadper, i didn't run the cgroup cases before, let me try it now
<MangHuoEr> cat /sys/fs/cgroup/memory/memory.use_hierarchy  ?
<iMadper> wangli: okay. Shouldn't memcg belong to ktd-team?
<wangli> iMadper, it's not my working area, but i can do it for you
<wangli> iMadper, just wait..
<iMadper> wangli: thanks tons.
<kevin125> 怎么他突然e文了
<MangHuoEr> 是的
<wangli> iMadper, can you perform 'cat /sys/fs/cgroup/memory/memory.use_hierarchy' as MangHuoEr mentioned above?
<iMadper> wangli: 1
<wangli> iMadper, ok, it's not the hierarchy problem
<iMadper> wangli: what's the value in your side?
<wangli> i just noticed that ltp disable it in the cgroup case
<wangli> echo 0 > memory.use_hierarchy
<wangli> so it's not related to systemd i think
<wangli> iMadper, the page_size on your system is?
<iMadper> wangli: however if it has a sub-node, we can't change the value.
<iMadper> wangli: and by default, systemd creates sub-nodes.
<wangli> ==========
<wangli> testcase_6()
<wangli> {
<wangli> 	echo 0 > memory.use_hierarchy
<wangli> 	mkdir subgroup
<wangli> 	echo $PAGESIZE > memory.limit_in_bytes
<wangli> 	echo $((PAGESIZE*2)) > subgroup/memory.limit_in_bytes
<ubrl> wangli:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<wangli> 	cd subgroup
<wangli> 	check_mem_stat "hierarchical_memory_limit" $((PAGESIZE*2))
<wangli> 	cd ..
<wangli> 	rmdir subgroup
<wangli> }
<wangli> memcg_stat_test 6 TPASS: hierarchical_memory_limit is 8192 as expected
<iMadper>  	echo 0 > memory.use_hierarchy   <--- this line fails.
<wangli> iMadper, I get pass on my x86_64 box
<wangli> iMadper, really?
<iMadper> do you have a sub-node before executing the test case?
<iMadper> try to create one before executing it.
<wangli> i didn't, i just run ltp by default
<wangli> sure
 * iMadper brb
<wangli> # echo 0 > /dev/memcg/wangli/memory.use_hierarchy
<wangli> # cat /dev/memcg/wangli/memory.use_hierarchy
<wangli> 0
<wangli> iMadper, ^
<iMadper> wangli: so you can still change parent's memory.use_hierarchy?
<iMadper> wangli: the child node could always be modified. However, in the meanwhile, parent's can't
<wangli> iMadper, hmm, what kind of situation you hit? I didn't fully understand you mean
<iMadper> wangli: okay, you have a sub-node "wangli" which located in /dev/memcg/wangli. could you still echo 0/1 > /dev/memcg/memory.use_hierarchy ?
<iMadper> wangli: What I'm trying to express is: Given a memcg node A. Once A has a child node, The _A_'s use_hierarchy can't be changed.
<wangli> iMadper, understand
<wangli> iMadper, i can't modify the parent's too
<iMadper> wangli: Okay. So by default there is no sub-node inside memcg on rhel7?
<wangli> iMadper, seems yes!
<iMadper> wangli: I see.
<wangli> iMadper, if so, we probably need to modify the ltp-case to cover your system
<iMadper> wangli: yeah, for ubuntu...
<iMadper> wangli: it seems the default behavior of ubuntu systemd leads the issue.
<wangli> iMadper, can you show me the cgroup dir in your system?
<MangHuoEr> wangli: iMadper http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25855776/
<sjd_zeus> .
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  16:29
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  17:21
<iMadper`> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋!
<sjd_zeus> ..........
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在么？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-01
<MangHuoEr> 大家早啊
<iMadper``> MangHuoEr: 早.
<gQuigs> Was wondering if there is any feedback between ibus-sunpinyin vs ibus-libpinyin for Ubuntu/Gnome to default too?   re:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-October/005269.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Remove Python2 for 18.04?
<gQuigs> which do people actually use and prefer?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-02
<BuGoNee> ..
<BuGoNee> anybody here？
<BuGoNee> morning
<BuGoNee> I'm a Chinese person
<BuGoNee> we can talk each other in Chinese
<BuGoNee> morning?
<kevin125> 早安
<kevin125> 你个逗比
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早
<chenpeilin[m]> 这个要翻墙么
<BuGoNee> 哪个
<BuGoNee> IRC吗
<BuGoNee> 不用啊
<BuGoNee> ll
<BuGoNee> 都没人的吗
<BuGoNee> 唉
<BuGoNee> 。。。
<iMadper> .
<chenpeilin[m]> 我用的riot.im
<chenpeilin[m]> 我在riot上找到的聊天室，只有这个是中文的
<chenpeilin[m]> 其他聊天室，全是一群英语大佬
<BuGoNee> weechat好使
<BuGoNee>   /join #Orz也是中文
<BuGoNee> 你可以去
<BuGoNee> 给推荐几个好玩的频道吧
<BuGoNee> /
<BuGoNee> 。。
<chenpeilin[m]> 我不是英语大佬
<chenpeilin[m]> 觉得那些英语群，全是英语大佬
<chenpeilin[m]> 我觉得我的英语水平和那些群里的其他人根本不在一个层次上
<BuGoNee> .....
<BuGoNee> 都是美国人，怎么比
<alexxey> 中文群都是中文大佬
<alexxey> 膜拜中文大佬
<BuGoNee> ...
<BuGoNee> hahhh
<alexxey> 给大佬端82年阔落
<BuGoNee> 吼哇
<sdhwef> time
<sdhwef> 'google racket
<sdhwef> ...
<sdhwef> .
<hoxily1> .
<BuGoNee> what?
<iMadper> ...
<BuGoNee> ..
<BuGoNee> 都没人讲话
<chenpeilin[m]> ……
<BuGoNee> 。。。。。
<chenpeilin[m]> 都是大佬
<chenpeilin[m]> 我不用ubuntu
<chenpeilin[m]> 我用arch
<BuGoNee> 用arch的大佬
<BuGoNee> 我用OSX
<chenpeilin[m]> 那不是linux，对于我可能适应有难度
<chenpeilin[m]> 我只能在linux各个发行版直接转
<chenpeilin[m]> mac os 可能不行
<BuGoNee> 。。。
<BuGoNee> 有啥啊
<BuGoNee> 都一样的
<BuGoNee> 也是unix系列的
<chenpeilin[m]> mac os 有bash么？有软件包管理器么？别和我讲app store，我是说类似apt或者pacman这样的软件包管理器
<BuGoNee> 有啊
<BuGoNee> 有啊
<BuGoNee> 全都有啊
<BuGoNee> OSX有terminal
<BuGoNee> 有homebrew
<BuGoNee> 该有的都有，还能安QQ
<iMadper> ...
<BuGoNee> ......
<iMadper> ...
<BuGoNee> 。。
<lee_> 冒泡
<BuGoNee> ..
<iMadper> ...
<BuGoNee> 。。
<iMadper> ...
<BuGoNee> 、、、
<chenpeilin[m]> 这里除了这个群，还有什么中文群
<lee_> 我也想知道
<mayli> arch
<mayli> and ##orz
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-03
<iMadper> ...
<BuGoNee> 。。。。。。。
<BuGoNee> 你们都不讲话
<iMadper> ....
<BuGoNee> ..
<iMadper> ...
<alexxey> 话
<iMadper> 话
<BuGoNee> 。
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早啊首席
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 有没有好岗位啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 想混口饭吃
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 别闹，openshit好像在招 SQE
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: openshift好啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: JD-id: 56803
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: The Red Hat OpenShift Quality Engineering team is looking for a Senior Quality Engineer to join us in Beijing
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 赞美.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: rh的pto一年多少天来的?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 15?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 现在是比15天多了
<iMadper> 蛤?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 怎讲?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 20了>?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 私你了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=56803  找到了外面可以访问的链接
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Red Hat Jobs - Explore Open Source Career Opportunities & Apply Online
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 赶紧推荐人啊。。
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=59661  存储也再招SQE
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Red Hat Jobs - Explore Open Source Career Opportunities & Apply Online
<harajuku> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> harajuku: 早啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 早
<harajuku> imtxc呢?
<iMadper> harajuku: MangHuoEr
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你穿的511?
<iMadper> harajuku: 一上来就找斩老板啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 大佬
<MangHuoEr> 511 不是雨伞么
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 早
<harajuku> ...
<MangHuoEr> 记得是 501 啊
<harajuku> 501太宽
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 早
<MangHuoEr> 当时你帮我代购的是 501 的
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你怎么会比 harajuku 更清楚你自己穿的是什么内裤呢?
 * harajuku 一条裤子穿了好久
<harajuku> ...
 * MangHuoEr 一条裤子穿不了多久，就胖了/瘦了
<harajuku> roylez: 乖
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: ...
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕你们工作上 irc 的
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 你哪一年的来着?
<iMadper> 89
 * harajuku 一个月能有功夫上一次
 * harajuku IRC
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你用的一加5plus 手机？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 等于4
<harajuku> 去年买的了
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 怎么，有啥好事？ ;_)
<MangHuoEr> 厉害了，安卓好用伐
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 你们公司有没有大龄单身男青年给别人介绍?
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 男的？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 挺好的啊, 我装的东西少
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 对, 有个30岁美女等我介绍
<MangHuoEr> 厉害了，当老板有妹子资源了
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕
<harajuku> 我老婆公司单身女青年不要太多
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕啊羡慕
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 美女？ 先发个照片看看  lol
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你又单了?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 是啊是啊
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 我这儿没照片, 见过人, 还不错
<MangHuoEr> 当老板眼光我们放心的
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 因为斩人?
<MangHuoEr> 乱讲哦
<MangHuoEr> 没有哦
 * iMadper 笑而不语
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 话说和公司能说上话的几个人都结婚了
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku:  iMadper 不是还没有结婚么。 ;-)
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 他早结了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 只领证的不算哈
<MangHuoEr> 线路啊线路啊
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕啊
<MangHuoEr> 求介绍
<MangHuoEr> 求拉扯啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你哪年的来着?
<iMadper> 88
<MangHuoEr> 89
<ooOO_OOoo> 90
<iMadper> harajuku: 别比了, 就你最老
<MangHuoEr> 不过我这么穷
<MangHuoEr> 估计找不到媳妇了
<harajuku> iMadper: 我给介绍不得问问年龄么
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 拉倒吧, 斩斩这个名字不是白叫的
<MangHuoEr> 都没啥希望了
<MangHuoEr> 反正求拉扯了，等我把最近破事情忙玩了好好做题去面试数据库啊
<harajuku> 好
<harajuku> 啥破事儿说来听听
<MangHuoEr> 下周得把驾照搞定
<MangHuoEr> 还有一些反正乱七八糟的
<harajuku> 你每次乱七八糟的事情都好奇死我了
<MangHuoEr> 都是小事咯
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕你们每天有啤酒饮料喝的呐
 * harajuku 手头从82到95的单身女青年一大把...
<iMadper> 94的有没有, 给我一个, 谢谢
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你一下子赢家了啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 你一下子赢家了啊
<harajuku> 我戒了 只喝咖啡和水
<iMadper> harajuku: 你一下子淫家了啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 88/89/90 的青年求介绍
<MangHuoEr> 87 也行啊
<harajuku> 好 等我问问有合适的没
<MangHuoEr> 91 也行啊
<MangHuoEr> 其实都行
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 有个94的记者, 要不要?
<MangHuoEr> 记者？
<iMadper> 恩
<iMadper> 小姑娘
<MangHuoEr> 92 的记者我有个
<iMadper> 有图有真相
<harajuku> ...
<harajuku> 你们diaodiao的
<MangHuoEr> 不过那是三年前了啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: .
<MangHuoEr> 不过现在去上海了，东方网去了
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 图呢
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 辛苦了呐
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 来我手机看?
<MangHuoEr> 发图发图
<MangHuoEr> 不错嘛
<harajuku> 大龄靠谱男青年有没有啊 83 84 85这种
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕哭了
 * harajuku 还不到点下班, 今天PR没人review, 哎
<MangHuoEr> iMadper 的记者好漂亮
<harajuku> 哎 看不到
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 据说你都当老板了呐，求带，给贵司擦地
<harajuku> 屁
<iMadper> harajuku: 据说你都当老板了呐，求带，给贵司擦鞋
<harajuku> 成天搬砖呢 真话
<MangHuoEr> 那我们整天就是搬 ..  呢
<MangHuoEr> 听说 oneplus 是刷机小王子？
<harajuku> 可以刷, 我没刷, 只解锁了NFC-SIM和卡模拟功能
<harajuku> 刷成砖也保修
<harajuku> 各种友好
<MangHuoEr> 能刷最低端的那种小区的单元门禁么
<harajuku> 可以
<MangHuoEr> 厉害了
<MangHuoEr> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<harajuku> 我们办公楼下面的闸机就是, 可以刷
<harajuku> 小米一样可以, 华为也可以
<MangHuoEr> 不过现在 oneplue5 都是 5.5 寸了
<harajuku> 小米6 5.15"
<MangHuoEr> 恩，正要买这个
<MangHuoEr> 不过说真的，大佬要是有合适的妹子了帮忙拉扯一下呀
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 多谢了啊 cc iMadper
<harajuku> .
<iMadper> .
<MangHuoEr> 靠谱靠谱
<harajuku> 去植个发 (认真脸
<MangHuoEr> 穷啊
<MangHuoEr> 有钱早去了哇
<harajuku> 没多少吧, 而且收益太高了
<MangHuoEr> 怎么着也得 20W
<MangHuoEr> 而且靠谱的不多呐，貌似还是死的挺快
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 米诺地尔啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 或者直接上非那雄胺
<MangHuoEr> 肯定效果一般的
<harajuku_afk> 那么贵?
<MangHuoEr> 恩呐，伤心了，还是好好学习面试靠谱
<iMadper> 是啊.
<iMadper> 求工作啊
<iMadper> 大佬们
<iMadper> 求一份靠谱的工作啊
<harajuku_afk> 目前国内的植发价格在6-30/毛囊单位不等，你可以根据你的脱发等级估算你需要移植的单位，计算植发的大概价格。 植发是按单位算钱的，现在植发价格一个单位10元左右，整体做植发价格平均都在两万左右，是个不小的开支。
<MangHuoEr> 不不不，几万肯定是搞不定的
<MangHuoEr> 而且靠谱的医院不多
<MangHuoEr> 这么好的生意为啥还没火起来啊
<MangHuoEr> 真的是刚需
<harajuku_afk> 毛囊是哪来的我想问
<harajuku_afk> 不要太肯定, 可以问问
<MangHuoEr> 后面啊
<MangHuoEr> 脖子附近毛囊很多的
<MangHuoEr> 从脑袋后面 backport 到脑门
<harajuku_afk> 那后面不就秃了?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku_afk: 先按发量少来办呗，我觉得我应该有希望等到植发技术成熟的时候
<MangHuoEr> 后面毛囊其实是富裕的
<MangHuoEr> 不会有问题，脖子附近头发都很厚
<MangHuoEr> 要盖好前面肯定是足够的
<BuGoNee_> ，，，。
<BuGoNee_> 你们聊天居然不叫我
<harajuku_afk> 这是?
<MangHuoEr> 这是？
<BuGoNee_> 这是啥
<BuGoNee_> 你们谁秃头
<BuGoNee_> 我头发很多
<BuGoNee_> 太多了
<harajuku_afk> 鲁尼
<BuGoNee_> 那你们谁当老板了
<BuGoNee_> 、
<BuGoNee> .
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> BuGoNee: 你一来, 就把天儿聊死了...
<harajuku_afk> 天儿啊 你死得好惨啊
 * harajuku_afk 闪
<BuGoNee> 。。。。。。。。
<BuGoNee> 哈？
<klo> 各位好
<alexxey> klo, 点点点，18:17
<klo> ....
<klo> klo？？？？？？？？？？
<klo> 125.33.52.170
<ubrl> klo, 125.33.52.170 北京市海淀区 联通ADSL
<klo> 谢谢，怎么联系他？
<klo> ~BuGoNee@116.236.249.238
<klo> BuGoNee@116.236.249.238
<klo>   /msg<NickName>
<klo>    /msg<~BuGoNee@116.236.249.238>你好？
<klo> or
<klo> Or
<klo> 你好在么
<klo> 你好？
<klo> Hi!
<ubrl> klo:点点点.  18:47
<klo> ubuntu-cn
<klo> 你好
<klo> 没人回复？
<klo> ......
<klo> 有人在？
<klo> 嘿嘿
<klo> #Ubuntu-CN
<klo>  dpkg -i lantern-installer-beta-64-bit.deb
<klo> 61.233.75.211河南省郑州市 铁通
<klo> ...............
<klo> /irccloud.com/
<klo> en1
<klo> 你好
<klo> 你好
<klo>  [uid259638@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-jdosmyfzmnomomog] has
<klo>  /window list
<klo> 你好？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-04
<LakeJason> hmm...
<LakeJason> 如何安装AMDGPU-PRO。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-05
<cjq> 我想问： 为什么ssh需要做一次反向代理再做一次正向代理才能访问到内网的主机呢？有没有一条指令就能解决的？
<sdhwef> hello
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  21:52
<sdhwef> anyone here?
<sdhwef> .
<sdhwef> .
<sdhwef> hello
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  21:53
<klo> 嗯嗯
<klo> sdhwef:点点点
 * xiaowo 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-29
<nyfair> exit
<asskey> [关于ubuntu18.04配置isatapd, 求指教]我用isatapd获取了ipv6地址，但是直接ping ipv6的网站不通，用'ping -I is0 [网址]'能通. 请问这种情况还需要作什么配置呀？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-30
<aaron_chu> 有会说中文的吗
<hosea> 我从别的虚拟机拷贝smb.conf后出现tdbsam_open: Failed to open/create TDB passwd [/var/lib/samba/private/passdb.tdb]
<hosea> 请问如何处理
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-31
<brian__> 有人知道怎么控制thinkpad风扇转速吗？
<brian__> 我想控制风扇转速
<brian__> 友人马？
<brian__> thinkfan好像不起作用
<lrcMYlook1> pidgin有没有安卓版
<pi__> hello
<ubrl> pi__:点点点.  13:41
<pi__> nihao
<keke> emm
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-01
 * Drak_Ng 233 
<m1000px> weechat
<m1000px> 晚上好
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-02
<kiss_love> 挂了一整天，就1个人说话 哈哈。
<shuqiangzhou> ce
<shuqiangzhou> 没人？
<shuqiangzhou> ？
<shuqiangzhou> 竟然是轮训
<eugenshen> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-03
<knownbad> Test
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  12:05
<rabbitear_sdf> 20:05
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-04
<litaocomet> 这个聊天室怎么现在这么少人？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-28
<rivdo[m]> 都这样的。
<chenshaoju> test
<chenshaoju> ...
<gebjgd> 死气沉沉的
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-31
 * yzd479 
<yzd479> hey
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-02
<qxchuckle> 哈哈哈
<GASCS> hello
<qxchuckle> 这个是ubuntu中文论坛的irc
<GASCS> 嗯
<GASCS> 有人吗
<qxchuckle> ..
<Gascs> ..
<Gascs> 怎么登录irc
<Gascs> ？
<Gascs> hello
<Gascs> 有人吗
<Gascs> 有人吗
<Gascs> 有人吗
<Gascs> d
<fnmain> grub2 怎么引导启动 grub4dos？我已经安装好了 grub 到 U 盘。它可以直接启动ubuntu 的iso文件。但是我希望能引导WinPE
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-03
<whoareU> hi
<whoareU> hi
<whoareU> 大家好
<fitz> q
<fitz> q
<fitz> quit
